# [Official] Fallout 4 Information and Discussion Thread



## iARDAs

Keep up the faith bro


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Keep up the faith bro


It's going to happen this year. I can feel it in my heart.


----------



## BoredErica

It has to. Bethesda saying something "huge" to be announced... there are only two known possibilities... Elder Scrolls 6 or Fallout 4. Not the former, it's the latter. FO4 is also overdue, moreso than Elder Scrolls 6. I don't think FO4 will be released this year though.


----------



## Duality92

I want it NAO.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/fallout-4-countdown-site-appears/


----------



## ad hoc

Here we go! It's happening!


----------



## hamzta09

Screenshot.
Its in 4K, looks like CreationEngine still, awful textures and draw distance.


Reveal TODAY in 40 minutes or something.
http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda


----------



## hamzta09

27 minutes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thought I saw another image of a night shot posted via their twitter (found it thanks to eNgadget)


----------



## DoomDash

Being trolled so hard right now, count down time to "Please Stand By".


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thought I saw another image of a night shot posted via their twitter (found it thanks to eNgadget)


Its from the trailer which is currently on twitch looping.

Looks just like CreationEngine though, mildly updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Being trolled so hard right now, count down time to "Please Stand By".


The trailer is looping on twitch.


----------



## jmcosta

looks cool, any release date?


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## hamzta09

Its amusing how people on pcg said the 4k image was art and not ingame graphics then we grt the full trailer and theyre like whaaaats with the graphicssss.


----------



## keikei

Cool trailer. Thanks for posting DoomDash. I've never played the series. Maybe I should fix that.


----------



## Blze001

I wonder if this Vault 111 opens stupidly late compared to the other ones, because that city looks like it's been rebuilt extensively.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I now want to reload NewVegas and do some more run throughs, would love to play 1&2 again lol


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Do you guys have any ideas based on the trailer where this is located? Because the rumour was Boston before but I saw some mountains.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas based on the trailer where this is located? Because the rumour was Boston before but I saw some mountains.


Well, i'm from MA, and they gave enough clues to Boston. First image is the state house (golden dome building). The second image is the Paul Revere statue. Clear landmarks.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Awesome. Wasn't sure if there were any clear landmarks but I saw that statue as well. Didn't think it had any significance

+ rep


----------



## dph314

Plus that leaked audition script mentioned Boston I believe.God I can't wait


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Screenshot.
> Its in 4K, looks like CreationEngine still, awful textures and draw distance.
> 
> 
> Reveal TODAY in 40 minutes or something.
> http://www.twitch.tv/bethesda


I hope not, this needs to be a 64-bit engine build otherwise its modders being limited like Skyrim. Impressive shot though.


----------



## Lefik

I'm so excited!


----------



## pez

Ugggggh. A trailer. Yessssss. This is the one game I will preorder and definitely buy a collector's edition for. Body. Is. Ready.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

In lieu of the announcement, I decided to load up NV. Ask my brother to send me some save files and well... this is what I get when I load up ahahahaha

p.s not sure why Shadowplay was stuttering, gameplay was smooth

Vid

Just makes me moar excited for Fallout 4. Think of all the new NPCs we can spawn!!! lool


----------



## Noufel

That dog will need a little hairworks or tressfx


----------



## Slay

On top of that i remember reading somewhere that The Institute will play a major role (the MIT ofc) in the story.
The game looks very colorful, I like it, got tired of all these dark, grey and brown "realistic" games.

inb4 story spoiler, the main hero is an Android.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> On top of that i remember reading somewhere that The Institute will play a major role (the MIT ofc) in the story.
> The game looks very colorful, I like it, got tired of all these dark, grey and brown "realistic" games.
> 
> inb4 story spoiler, the main hero is an Android.


I remember some rumours way back when about this. Something with the Commonwealth and the quest "replicated man" in fallout 3 hinted at it. Would be pretty cool imo


----------



## Cybertox

Hopefully the PC version will get some love. Uncapped framerate, advanced graphic options, controllers support, multi GPU support. Skyrim was a mess due to the framerate being directly linked to physics and other similar annoying issues and limiting factors. Either way I am interested in seeing into what this game eventually develops.


----------



## warm

dark souls 3 ? and now this

what a beautiful week


----------



## Caldeio

subbed

Trailer looked nice, Void engine?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> subbed
> 
> Trailer looked nice, Void engine?


If it is then modding is dead.

Though I doubt its anything but CreationEngine.
And Void is just a renamed IDtech5 right?
Megatextures then, meaning the game would be HuuuGE in size just like Rage and Wolfenstein games.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If it is then modding is dead.
> 
> Though I doubt its anything but CreationEngine.
> And Void is just a renamed IDtech5 right?
> Megatextures then, meaning the game would be HuuuGE in size just like Rage and Wolfenstein games.


Is it ID? I thought it was a new engine? Hmm


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Is it ID? I thought it was a new engine? Hmm


"Void Engine Powered by Id Tech"


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hopefully the PC version will get some love. Uncapped framerate, advanced graphic options, controllers support, multi GPU support. Skyrim was a mess due to the framerate being directly linked to physics and other similar annoying issues and limiting factors. Either way I am interested in seeing into what this game eventually develops.


I'm really hoping it will be DX11. But hey, if it's 9 I'll live. it's Fallout 4 for God's sake. I'm going nuts over here. As far as the graphics, I have no complaints. I wasn't expecting them to be cutting edge. The art style is great (Colors!) and the animations look pretty fluid. I'm happy so far.


----------



## boredmug

I'm digging it. Fallout series were all fun and interesting games.


----------



## Arizonian

/subbed

Haven't played the series yet, this peaked my interest.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looking forward to this! Been so long since I played Fallout 3


----------



## motsm

I couldn't be less interested in another first person Fallout game, especially one developed by Bethesda.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motsm*
> 
> I couldn't be less interested in another first person Fallout game, especially one developed by Bethesda.


I expect as like fallout 3 you'll be able to have the option to play 3rd person


----------



## Fantasy

Well I just pre-ordered the game on steam.

I never ever pre-order games, but the Fallout series has a special place in my heart








I can't wait to play it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

FIFTY POUNDS FOR PRE-ORDER ON STEAM?! That's taking the piss. I have a moral objection to spending more than £30 on a PC game on Steam. Sorry Bethesda but I can't let my bank account get raped and abused like that.


----------



## Wihglah

Yes - at last!!!

£50 seems a tad steep though.

Fallout 3 was a great game, played through 4 or 5 times. Great weapons, great character progression interesting missions and maps.

Hoping for more bobblehead hunts.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> FIFTY POUNDS FOR PRE-ORDER ON STEAM?! That's taking the piss. I have a moral objection to spending more than £30 on a PC game on Steam. Sorry Bethesda but I can't let my bank account get raped and abused like that.


£50















You guys are getting ripped off. Jesus christ. That is $77


----------



## motsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I expect as like fallout 3 you'll be able to have the option to play 3rd person


I just meant that I don't care for any shooter variant of Fallout, I'd prefer turn based combat like the series originally had.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Well I just pre-ordered the game on steam.
> 
> I never ever pre-order games, but the Fallout series has a special place in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to play it.


If you're going to pre-order, why not check GMG frequently? You can usually get 20-25% off, even on pre-orders.

Not sure if this works with Fallout but I received an email from them yesterday

23PERC-ENTOFF-48HOUR


----------



## Lampen

Cannot wait for this to be released. My entire office shut down for 3 minutes to watch the trailer on YouTube.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If you're going to pre-order, why not check GMG frequently? You can usually get 20-25% off, even on pre-orders.
> 
> Not sure if this works with Fallout but I received an email from them yesterday
> 
> 23PERC-ENTOFF-48HOUR


I didn't know that site existed :/


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm really hoping it will be DX11. But hey, if it's 9 I'll live. it's Fallout 4 for God's sake. I'm going nuts over here. As far as the graphics, I have no complaints. I wasn't expecting them to be cutting edge. The art style is great (Colors!) and the animations look pretty fluid. I'm happy so far.


As much as I share your enthusiasm, no, just no. DX 11 has been out for 5 years, DX 12 is around the corner, and we're still getting DX 9 AAA games. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> As much as I share your enthusiasm, no, just no. DX 11 has been out for 5 years, DX 12 is around the corner, and we're still getting DX 9 AAA games. Absolutely disgusting.


I agree. DX 9 is dead. People need to move on. I really hope they can make the game DX12 compatible. But I doubt it. DX 11 is fine.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm really hoping it will be DX11. But hey, if it's 9 I'll live. it's Fallout 4 for God's sake. I'm going nuts over here. As far as the graphics, I have no complaints. I wasn't expecting them to be cutting edge. The art style is great (Colors!) and the animations look pretty fluid. I'm happy so far.


Wont be any ENB's if its DX11.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If you're going to pre-order, why not check GMG frequently? You can usually get 20-25% off, even on pre-orders.
> 
> Not sure if this works with Fallout but I received an email from them yesterday
> 
> 23PERC-ENTOFF-48HOUR


Why Preorder at all?
The game wont be out for quite a while.
Theres no actual gameplay or footage shown, just a trailer.
Theres no actual information about the game other than it being in Boston.


----------



## pez

I literally don't care if its DX11 or if it's buggy. So were the last two, and I still poured about 400-500 hours across both games on 2 different systems. I never had huge issues like everyone else did. I don't pay full price for a lot of games anymore, but this is always a priority on my list.

Also, I love the trailer for this game. They went back to the 'real' way to hype this newer Fallout series. Fallout 3 had so many great trailers and just general authenticity to it that I didn't feel with NV as it was in it's release stages. However, I ended up liking NV a bit better because of the DLC.

This trailer gave me that same tingly feeling that the FO3 did and always will.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why Preorder at all?
> The game wont be out for quite a while.
> Theres no actual gameplay or footage shown, just a trailer.
> Theres no actual information about the game other than it being in Boston.


I get that but if you're going to, mine as well save some money and get it from a site like GMG where they typically have pre-sales.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I get that but if you're going to, mine as well save some money and get it from a site like GMG where they typically have pre-sales.


GMG for us in EU uses GBP so we dont save a dime sadly


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> GMG for us in EU uses GBP so we dont save a dime sadly


Oh I know, im in EU at the moment. I tried to VPN it but it doesn't work on my existing account. I had to get a friend to make me an account back home and purchase a game (GTA) just to avoid it.


----------



## TheSaintOne

Batman Arkham Knight. Be the Batman.
Fallout 4. Be the dog.

Jokes aside, first 2 were games of my childhood. Im going to preorder if release date wont be a year away.


----------



## Silent Scone

Cannot wait


----------



## mouacyk

Loved 1 and 2 in the old days, but can't stand 3 and probably won't stand for 4... cuz

Google Bethesda Animations


----------



## Slay

Check out what I found!
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/?sort=new
Seems legit enough for me.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Nice find Slay
Quote:


> Fallout 4 will be available for a wide range of platforms after launch. The first version that will be released is being developed for Playstation 4, Xbox One and PC. This version uses a brand new engine built from the ground up to take advantage of the power of next gen systems. Absolutely everything is new, and no assets or scrips are being used from Fallout 3/NV or Skyrim.


Now I'm really interested to see the game in action, seeing that it is running on a new engine








Quote:


> Fallout 4 plays similar to Fallout 3 and New Vegas. You can play in Third Person or First Person, or on the PC version, a new "Classic Mode" that will put the game into birds eye view and play similar to the classic Fallout Games.


Hopefully that will please some of the guys that want the original feel, I'm interested to see how they pull it off
Quote:


> PROGRESS: By my estimate, Fallout 4's PS4/XboxOne/PC version is about 40% complete, while the PS3/Xbox360 version is about 15% complete. Both versions are being developed by BGS.
> 
> RELEASE DATE: BGS has a "Roadmap" already planned out for Fallout 4 and a spinoff. I already was informed about it from the studio when I worked there, and I read it. Basically, the roadmap is this:
> 
> June 2015 - Fallout 4 reveal at E3, trailer only
> July 2015 - First gameplay trailers
> August 2015 - More information
> October 2015 - PS4/Xbox One/PC release
> November 2015 - First DLC
> December 2015 - Second DLC, as well as PS3/360 version release
> January 2016 - Third DLC
> March 2016 - Forth DLC
> April 2016 - Fifth and Final DLC
> June 2016 - Fallout Spinoff revealed, in development by Behaviour Interactive.
> October 2016 - Fallout Spinoff released for PS4/Xbox One/PC


Looks like we will be waiting for a bit for the actual release







, looking forward to it


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I have a feeling they scraped the development for last gen *if there was development). Doesn't make sense to put in any resources into it at this point. Sure it would sell but future dlc, updates, and patches would be costly too.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Check out what I found!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/?sort=new
> Seems legit enough for me.


ooh wow that is 11 months old. nice find.
I wonder what did he leak before he got fired.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> ooh wow that is 11 months old. nice find.
> I wonder what did he leak before he got fired.


Stopped reading to not spoil anything I can just kinda inhale from the E3 release. But I have to stop and look and say 'lol.

Gets fired for leaking info 'accidentally'. Now unemployed with two kids. 'How can I make it even harder to find a job?' Oh that's right. Go and leak info on a game that hasn't been announced and use my REAL NAME. Idiot. More reasons I dislike reddit everyday.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> ooh wow that is 11 months old. nice find.
> I wonder what did he leak before he got fired.


I didn't see that it was posted that far back, but it seems the info is accurate, seeing that the trailer was released this month as it said on the road map he posted


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Stopped reading to not spoil anything I can just kinda inhale from the E3 release. But I have to stop and look and say 'lol.
> 
> Gets fired for leaking info 'accidentally'. Now unemployed with two kids. 'How can I make it even harder to find a job?' Oh that's right. Go and leak info on a game that hasn't been announced and use my REAL NAME. Idiot. More reasons I dislike reddit everyday.


Hehehe, You have to take this with a grain of salt. It's kind funny though.
Anyway, I was curious to what he/she leaked before he/she got fired and I found this.

Quote:


> Around 11 months ago, a person claiming to be a disgruntled ex-employee of Bethesda took to reddit to leak Fallout 4 information. After today's official reveal, it seems this rumor may have at least a little truth to it.


Quote:


> [Update: Looks like this is most likely a hoax. The leaker said they had accidentally given information to Kotaku, which in turn caused her to get fired. Kotaku confirmed today that no information was ever given to them by this person.]


Source
Kutaku article

Interesting...


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:


> [Update: Looks like this is most likely a hoax. The leaker said they had accidentally given information to Kotaku, which in turn caused her to get fired. Kotaku confirmed today that no information was ever given to them by this person.]


From the reddit post:
Quote:


> PS. I leaked some of the first Fallout 4 info by accident, and it ended up in the hands of Kotaku. Oops.


She didn't say that she gave it directly to them.

I'm going keep an eye on the road map, it seems to accurate so far, even if it is coincidence.


----------



## pez

It sounds like one of those situations that he/she probably showed someone something they thought they could trust them with and just ended up not being the case. It's hard to 'accidentally' leak something like that. It's not like she randomly emailed someone and they said 'what the crap is this?' 'Oh, I'll just post it online lol'. Karma working it's magic methinks.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3*
> 
> From the reddit post:
> She didn't say that she gave it directly to them.
> 
> I'm going keep an eye on the road map, it seems to accurate so far, even if it is coincidence.


Yeah, so far it looks legit.

The thing that excites me the most and I hope it is true, is that according to the Reddit post, Bethesda are using a brand new engine for Fallout 4 on PS4/X1 and PC and they are using the same old Skyrim engine for Xbox360 and PS4.

I guess we have to wait and see if it is true or not.


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## Chobbit

I'm glad it doesn't look as realistic as it possibly could, I like the style and rather they focused on the world, stories and lore, this is what people get Fallout four.

Leave the modders to add the better details in if you really want it lol

Want this so bad.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

It's already pre-sale on Steam, so they must be just a few months out on a release-date, right? This isn't a Kickstarter; Steam/Bethsoft can't expect us to wait 2 years (Wasteland 2) for the game. Although for the price, I didn't mind the W2 wait _that_ much. I just kept hoping I wouldn't die before it was released. Now I have something to live for again!


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> It's already pre-sale on Steam, so they must be just a few months out on a release-date, right? This isn't a Kickstarter; Steam/Bethsoft can't expect us to wait 2 years (Wasteland 2) for the game. Although for the price, I didn't mind the W2 wait _that_ much. I just kept hoping I wouldn't die before it was released. Now I have something to live for again!


According to rumors release date will be October 2015.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> According to rumors release date will be October 2015.


Thanks for the link. I wish the information were obtained in a more honorable way. I guess I have to survive until at least October, 2016 to complete the DLCs.


----------



## WorkAndSleep365

I literally cannot control the wild imagination in my pants, if you catch my drift.

I've had a thing for fallout for years. This just makes my addiction worse.


----------



## pez

If someone sees word of a collector's edition before I manage to, please do post.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Yeah, so far it looks legit.
> 
> The thing that excites me the most and I hope it is true, is that according to the Reddit post, Bethesda are using a brand new engine for Fallout 4 on PS4/X1 and PC and they are using the same old Skyrim engine for Xbox360 and PS4.
> 
> I guess we have to wait and see if it is true or not.


Developing a game on 2 different engines? Impossible. Also, so far we can only see preorders for PC/ps4/xbo versions. They probably started the development for last-gen, but realised that the consoles just lack the power for it.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorkAndSleep365*
> 
> I literally cannot control the wild imagination in my pants, if you catch my drift.
> 
> I've had a thing for fallout for years. This just makes my addiction worse.


I have decided to finally finish F:NV, never could get into that game.
Now to install the mods in some order that doesn't make the game crash instantly...


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Developing a game on 2 different engines? Impossible. Also, so far we can only see preorders for PC/ps4/xbo versions. They probably started the development for last-gen, but realised that the consoles just lack the power for it.


Yeah, your probably right. It just doesn't make sense. I guess we will have to wait and see.

On a different note, but not unrelated. For me, this year has been the best year in a long time for gaming. A lot of awesome RPGs are coming or came out already and I'm very excited to play them all (If I have the time).


Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward is coming out soon.
Fallout 4 is coming out soon.
Final Fantasy XV is coming early/mid 2016 probably.
Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD came out this year.
FINAL FANTASY IV: THE AFTER YEARS came out.
Pillar of Eternity came out this year.
Dark Souls II Scholar of the First Sin came out this year.
Witcher 3 came out.

I love this year so much.


----------



## Angrychair

that dog doesn't even have hairworks!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that dog doesn't even have hairworks!!!


Where's my TressFX at!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> that dog doesn't even have hairworks!!!


Maybe this is a Playstation screenshot and the PC version will be better? Gods, I hope I'm right about that or I'm going to be really disappointed. The Vault Dweller looks kind of like a plastic Playmobil figurine... sigh.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Maybe this is a Playstation screenshot and the PC version will be better? Gods, I hope I'm right about that or I'm going to be really disappointed. The Vault Dweller looks kind of like a plastic Playmobil figurine... sigh.


I was trolling, but yeah, honestly, the graphics look like fallout 3 with some new post processing. Not impressed by that at all.

But its fallout, it will still be a great gameplay.


----------



## Thoth420

Any word on the engine being used?


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> I love this year so much.


Oh yeah! It is pretty nice so far,

Skylake coming out,
New Radeons,
Fallout 4!
Witcher 3,
Finally got a mech keyboard,
Ate pizza
Back on topic. The world is supposedly 3 times bigger than Skyrim, let's hope that it won't be 3 times as empty.


----------



## pez

Well it is the apocalypse







. However, that might mean more vaults!


----------



## Slay

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=166599701&postcount=7759

Fallout not coming for x360 and PS3 confirmed.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=166599701&postcount=7759
> 
> Fallout not coming for x360 and PS3 confirmed.


Yes! Just look what that did to Watch_Doges.


----------



## Slay

Alright, according to my calculations as well as the leak and Fallout timeline, Fallout 4 will be released on October 23, the day the bombs dropped, especially that this was shown in the trailer, maybe you'll be able to experience it?

Here's hoping for VR support.


----------



## tconroy135

Have they made any announcements about what engine they are using for this game. It doesn't look much better than Fallout3/New Vegas


----------



## hamzta09

http://imgur.com/gallery/lFIxR

Map seems small


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/lFIxR
> 
> Map seems small


Double the size of skyrim? What are you expecting? Seems plenty big enough to me


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/lFIxR
> 
> Map seems small


Nice find, that's soem real CSI work there.
So according to them the map is twoce that of Skyrim, now they'll probably make it into a square incorporating the Middlesex Fells Reservation, I wonder how many deathclaws will be around there.


----------



## Angrychair

Decent size, from what I've read, Witcher 3 is over 3 times larger than Skyrim.


----------



## romanlegion13th

lets hope its not big and empty Witcher or fallout


----------



## Brohem0th

Cannot friggin wait for 10/23. There's no way the game will release any earlier or later than that. From the looks of the trailer it seems like they already have a majority of the game and it's just going through some final bug testing and other stuff before they send it out the door.

You guys should definitely check out the uncompressed version of the trailer. It's on a couple torrent sites. Youtube compresses videos, and the quality difference was night and day between the two versions of it.

I'm super hyped for the game. I really, really hope it's DX11 and either a new engine or the result of so many overhauls to the Creation engine that it may as well be new but still be accessible to the modding community right out of the gate. As for the "if it's not DX9 then no ENB's" argument, I hear the same thing about GTA V, and I really don't think it needs and ENB, personally. Nearly all of the settings that an ENB would change are game configs anyway.

Was kinda disappointed by the flat textures on the dog but it looks okay in the uncompressed version of the trailer. Hell, after all the bullmess that happened with TW3 and HairWorks, I'm kinda glad it won't have any kinda stuff like that in the game.

I preordered the Steam Controller (Henceforth referred to by me as the SteamRoller) and expected ship date is 10/16, so I should be getting it shortly before I get FO4. That will definitely be fun


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Check out what I found!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/?sort=new
> Seems legit enough for me.


Notice how it suddenly got "removed" even though it was archived? I was going to screenshot it but forgot. You have it?


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I preordered the Steam Controller (Henceforth referred to by me as the SteamRoller).


They should add AMD CPUs as keychains!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Notice how it suddenly got "removed" even though it was archived? I was going to screenshot it but forgot. You have it?


Damn, it was up for over a year, somebody should have that, especially on the fallout subreddit.


----------



## Chobbit

Accoreding to GameTrailers this is the plot and information:
Fallout 4 takes place approximately 200 years after a war over resources that ended in a nuclear holocaust in 2077. The setting is a post-apocalyptic retro-future, covering a region that includes Boston, Massachusetts and other parts of New England known as the Commonwealth.

http://gameshadow.com/games/fallout-4/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Notice how it suddenly got "removed" even though it was archived? I was going to screenshot it but forgot. You have it?


Love the typical troll responses..

Turns out the "SandraReed" was right about most things though.. and the trolls looked stupid as per usual.

Kinda like "Sandra" claiming GTA 6 is coming.
Then you get these trolls: "NO ITS NOT BECAUSE ITS NOT ANNOUNCED OMG!"


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Love the typical troll responses..
> 
> Turns out the "SandraReed" was right about most things though.. and the trolls looked stupid as per usual.
> 
> Kinda like "Sandra" claiming GTA 6 is coming.
> Then you get these trolls: "NO ITS NOT BECAUSE ITS NOT ANNOUNCED OMG!"


Always funny to see people blatantly refuse something because the official sources didn't tell them







As for games that are coming and not, it's easy to at the very least pinpoint that a developer team is working on something. From that again one can pinpoint the people working on it and at the very least theorize what they might be working on based on previous projects.

anyways, back on topic:
I really do hope this engine will be 64 bit, I know it's more or less Creation engine with some modifications but I would love to be able to mod the hell out of it. Which is also why I'm kind ofappy they went with Creation engine and not another less mod friendly engine like Bioware did with Dragon age and Frostbite.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I really do hope this engine will be 64 bit, I know it's more or less Creation engine with some modifications but I would love to be able to mod the hell out of it. Which is also why I'm kind ofappy they went with Creation engine and not another less mod friendly engine like Bioware did with Dragon age and Frostbite.


This. I'd rather have an objectively worse game (mainly graphic-,physics- and animation-wise) and have a great mod support than some another AAA title that I'll complete in 30 hours and never revisit again.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> This. I'd rather have an objectively worse game (mainly graphic-,physics- and animation-wise) and have a great mod support than some another AAA title that I'll complete in 30 hours and never revisit again.


Not to mention IF they use a 64bit engine we can push it graphics wise as much as we want, meaning all those nay sayers can just stare at our unstable masterpiece







really they need to use 64 bit, if not it will simply gimp nearly all mod support.

I wanna run 4k textures dammit


----------



## sy573mx

I would love to wander into a certain skyscraper, Find my way to the top, Find a drawer full of guns, Find a set of doors leading outside to a balcony and find two single couches....


----------



## tconroy135

I'd love a 50 floor skyscraper with content on every floor


----------



## Thoth420

I heard today this title is being released for PS3 and Xbox 360....completely lost the last modicum of hope that they would be using a new engine. Oh well....plenty of other titles to look forward to.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I heard today this title is being released for PS3 and Xbox 360....completely lost the last modicum of hope that they would be using a new engine. Oh well....plenty of other titles to look forward to.


Nope you heard the rumour. Looks like they dropped the ps3/xbox 360 version because it just can't keep up with what they want to do


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nope you heard the rumour. Looks like they dropped the ps3/xbox 360 version because it just can't keep up with what they want to do


So your telling me.....there's a chance?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So your telling me.....there's a chance?


If that helps you sleep at night, sure, why not.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I'd love a 50 floor skyscraper with content on every floor


I'd imagine that would be pretty useless with about 35 to 40 of those floors being copy-paste. I do agree that more buildings that we can enter is a plus and more variety as someone way back stated. Because a lot of those warehouse buildings and such from Fallout 3 were copy paste with maybe slight variations in floor layouts. I know it would take a long time to model all these buildings, but maybe a better random generator or something.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If that helps you sleep at night, sure, why not.


Yeah, we all know they're just using an updated Creation Engine. It hasn't been confirmed or denied, but you can tell just by looking at it. I'm sure it's 64 bit though, so there's that.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Yeah, we all know they're just using an updated Creation Engine. It hasn't been confirmed or denied, but you can tell just by looking at it. I'm sure it's 64 bit though, so there's that.


Yeah, they would really be shooting themselves in the foot if it's 32bit yet again. Then again this time around they don't have memory starved consoles to think about so there really should be no reason not to choose 64bit. By choosing 64bit they can also amp up the PC version somewhat graphics wise if they want to since you would have the needed memory for high def textures and so on. One thing can be sure, Skyrim showed us that even with the Bethesda supplied HD textures it was at the very limit of what could be handled with 32bit.

Now, if they fixed soem flaws witht he engine I'm sure we can see the gaem using far less memory, but as it is creation Engine is a memory hog and really needs 64bit to get any better grahics.

so yeah, I'm with you, it would really surprise me if it's not 64bit.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> This. I'd rather have an objectively worse game (mainly graphic-,physics- and animation-wise) and have a great mod support than some another AAA title that I'll complete in 30 hours and never revisit again.


This. Hating on the Creation Engine is the cool thing to do. And yes its graphics aren't the most hi-fidelity graphics in the world but you get huge game worlds with full mod support. I will glady sacrifice graphics for game any day. Kind of reminds me of GTA San Andreas vs. GTA IV. In San Andreas you had huge open world with 3 cities and country side, and there were much more RPG like elements in it. Lifting weights, taking over neighborhoods with your gang etc. Then GTA IV came out and the world was half the size with half as much to do but it was prettier. I would hate above all else for Fallout to go in a more FPS direction with higher visual fidelity at the expense of the RPG elements and modability of the game.


----------



## sy573mx

Denny Crane

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biorganic

It looks like there is more color, finally. I never played new Vegas, but i remember being disappointed with the lvl20 cap in FA3. If they did away with that and have more enemy variety, i will be interested.

Graphics fidelity is over rated. Ill be happy if they give us lots of freedom, good rpg elements, good combat (vats and fps), and tons of weapon variety.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> It looks like there is more color, finally. I never played new Vegas, but i remember being disappointed with the lvl20 cap in FA3. If they did away with that and have more enemy variety, i will be interested.
> 
> Graphics fidelity is over rated. Ill be happy if they give us lots of freedom, good rpg elements, good combat (vats and fps), and tons of weapon variety.


If I remember correctly the level cap was raised to 30 with Broken Steel and New Vegas started at level 30 as level cap with each DLC raising it to a total of 50 with the fourth and final DLC. New Vegas was also infinatly more colourful then what Fallout 3 was so that made it much more enjoyable on my part. New Vegas also improved a lot on the variety of the Game area in general, so that was great to.

Now that I'm comparing the two games though it reminds me a lot of what happened between the games. The fact that Obsidian implemented a lot of the elements that they saw modders make for Fallout 3, so I would love to see something similar happen with the jump from New Vegas and Skyrim to Fallout 4.

As for the engine... It is what it is, but I do really hope they ahve spent some time fixing the many bugs that are inherent in the engine as well as the earlier games. It would be great to not have to deal with stuff like corrupt saves.


----------



## mcg75

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8q5K-tD13c

A trailer with less compression. And a link to a download of the original. And it's in slomo as well.

Shows several parts of the game that look pretty good actually.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If I remember correctly the level cap was raised to 30 with Broken Steel and New Vegas started at level 30 as level cap with each DLC raising it to a total of 50 with the fourth and final DLC. New Vegas was also infinatly more colourful then what Fallout 3 was so that made it much more enjoyable on my part. New Vegas also improved a lot on the variety of the Game area in general, so that was great to.
> 
> Now that I'm comparing the two games though it reminds me a lot of what happened between the games. The fact that Obsidian implemented a lot of the elements that they saw modders make for Fallout 3, so I would love to see something similar happen with the jump from New Vegas and Skyrim to Fallout 4.
> 
> As for the engine... It is what it is, but I do really hope they ahve spent some time fixing the many bugs that are inherent in the engine as well as the earlier games. It would be great to not have to deal with stuff like corrupt saves.


Ok, I could deal with a starting level cap of 40+, it just felt like there was so much to do that a lvl 20 cap was absurdly low, even for vanilla FA3.

I do agree that it would be nice if I didn't get stuck on TINY rocks and such.

If you watch the slowmo trailer, look at the skyscrapers in the background.... They look pretty turrible, Yeesh!!! maybe I do care a bit about graphics.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ok, I could deal with a starting level cap of 40+, it just felt like there was so much to do that a lvl 20 cap was absurdly low, even for vanilla FA3.
> 
> I do agree that it would be nice if I didn't get stuck on TINY rocks and such.
> 
> If you watch the slowmo trailer, look at the skyscrapers in the background.... They look pretty turrible, Yeesh!!! maybe I do care a bit about graphics.


The skyscrapers likely look bad in a distance, but far better close up. Since it is Creation Engine after all I do think we will see the same problems like Skyrim with the draw distance being way to low, and crashing if you increse it. Skyrim could be modified in the console to draw further but due to the constraints on memory use it would almost certanly crash any PC with less than 3gb vRAM and if increased to much it would crash even the most extreme PCs at the time (I'm thinking of Titan Black PCs and the like). Another problem that arises by modifying the game this way is insanely large save games and quests that fail or finish out of nowhere. The reason for the last two ones is because with increased draw distance it actually starts all the scripts conected with that part of the map as well. MEaning all NPCs start acting like they would when you are in the area. So yeah... hopefully they have found a way to fix these anoying things, because Skyrim's graphics suffered greatly from this. It's not that the local graphics were bad but that anything that was beyond 100 meters would look crap, and sudenly change textures when you walk towards it. This was imersion breaking for my part at least and I really hope they find a way to at the very least increase the draw distance.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> The skyscrapers likely look bad in a distance, but far better close up. *Since it is Creation Engine after all* I do think we will see the same problems like Skyrim with the draw distance being way to low, and crashing if you increse it. Skyrim could be modified in the console to draw further but due to the constraints on memory use it would almost certanly crash any PC with less than 3gb vRAM and if increased to much it would crash even the most extreme PCs at the time (I'm thinking of Titan Black PCs and the like). Another problem that arises by modifying the game this way is insanely large save games and quests that fail or finish out of nowhere. The reason for the last two ones is because with increased draw distance it actually starts all the scripts conected with that part of the map as well. MEaning all NPCs start acting like they would when you are in the area. So yeah... hopefully they have found a way to fix these anoying things, because Skyrim's graphics suffered greatly from this. It's not that the local graphics were bad but that anything that was beyond 100 meters would look crap, and sudenly change textures when you walk towards it. This was imersion breaking for my part at least and I really hope they find a way to at the very least increase the draw distance.


Everyone keeps saying it is Creation Engine rehashed, etc. Does anyone have any proof, or is everyone talking out their rear? Besides, I thought there was some source saying it was a new engine. I read it in this very thread.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying it is Creation Engine rehashed, etc. Does anyone have any proof, or is everyone talking out their rear? Besides, I thought there was some source saying it was a new engine. I read it in this very thread.


The latter. There hasn't been any official word of what engine is being used. There isn't any official information at all except maybe that is not coming to 360/PS3. All we've seen is one trailer, everything you hear is just speculation based off of the trailer.

The "source" you saw saying it was a new engine was nothing more than a rumor at this point. Some fake reddit post from a disgruntled ex-employee spilling the beans.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> The latter. There hasn't been any official word of what engine is being used. There isn't any official information at all except maybe that is not coming to 360/PS3. All we've seen is one trailer, everything you hear is just speculation based off of the trailer.
> 
> The "source" you saw saying it was a new engine was nothing more than a rumor at this point. Some fake reddit post from a disgruntled ex-employee spilling the beans.


A fake post which was disturbingly accurate thus far...


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> A fake post which was disturbingly accurate thus far...


By and far THE most accurate post of its kind ever that I can remember of. So far anyway. And and slight changes can easily be attributed to changes after they were fired. Nothing is set in stone when it comes to time tables.


----------



## LandonAaron

Does someone have a link to the post. I would like to look over its divinations.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying it is Creation Engine rehashed, etc. Does anyone have any proof, or is everyone talking out their rear? Besides, I thought there was some source saying it was a new engine. I read it in this very thread.


Well, I must say that the engine certainly doesn't look new. If the movement of the dog and player character, etc. are from actual in game rendering it looks very last gen to say the most.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Does someone have a link to the post. I would like to look over its divinations.


I believe it was pulled off reddit. All thgat is left are the comments.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/?sort=new

It would be awesome if someone had a screenshot from before it was pulled down...

Edit, Found a youtube video which goes through the old post on Reddit and compares truthfacts!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMS2kQJd4JM


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Does someone have a link to the post. I would like to look over its divinations.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was pulled off reddit. All thgat is left are the comments.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/?sort=new
> 
> It would be awesome if someone had a screenshot from before it was pulled down...
Click to expand...

http://web.archive.org/web/20150604025551/https://reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/28v2dn/i_played_fallout_4/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before you all say: "TROLL!" "LIAR!", etc, you can all can your mouths and ask one of the Bethesda Employees about Me (my username is my name) and they will confirm I worked for Bethesda. I am strictly posting this in "Revenge" for them firing me.

Anyways, I worked at Bethesda Game Studios in Maryland up until last month before I was fired for releasing confidential information (but it was an accident!) and so here I am, sitting unemployed with my 2 kids thanks to those fools. So, I wanted to say: I worked on, and played, Fallout 4. Yes, I did.

I want to confirm that the recent leaks about Fallout 4 are true. In Fallout 4, you are in Boston, and it takes place in the year 2287, exactly 10 years after Fallout 3. In Fallout 4, mixing things up, we are making the game more "Story Based" and the player character will finally talk, and narrate his storyline.

At the beginning of the game, you create your character (You can only be a male in the main story), and afterward, you start the game with a blast. After the blast, you awake to see the building you are standing inside blown apart and your wife, Lydia, dead. Robots and Androids are storming the place, killing and kidnapping the people inside. You, known as "The Officer", must escape and get revenge.

LOCATION: Fallout 4 is set in and around Boston and the surrounding countryside.

The downtown area is entirely controlled by "The Institute", a group of techies and scholars, as well as researchers, who devote their lives to technology. The countryside area is a "Wasteland" with small towns and settlements, as well as vaults here and there. Logan International Airport is taken over by the Brotherhood of steel, who are there trying to control the technology, and are currently waging a war against the institute, as they both have disagreements as to who should be in control of the technology in the area.

Meanwhile, Vault 79, located outside of Boston, is under the control by "The Railroad", a group of people dedicated to helping Androids escape the institute.

The map of Fallout 4 is about 3 times the size of Skyrim. The reason for this is to make a much more realistic and interactive world, that players can always find new things, even if they have played it for years after release.

FACTIONS:

The Railroad returns from Fallout 3, where you only had a small glimpse of it during the "Replicated man" quest. In this game, they are a full faction and are much larger.
The Brotherhood Of Steel returns and control Logan Airport. This BOS is not the same as seen in Fallout 3. Instead, a similar BOS to the ones seen in the classic Fallout games as well as Fallout New Vegas make an appearance, only caring about technology, and will obtain it by force if they have to.
The Institute returns from Fallout 3, and is headed by a man named Thomas Littleton. They are the primary antagonists of the game, and control most of Boston Downtown. Their patrols in Downtown Boston are the counterpart in this game to the Super Mutants in Downtown DC in Fallout 3.
Talon Company also returns, but in a much smaller force. They base operations outside of a bunker located in Downtown Boston.
Raiders return too.

CREATURES:

Super Mutants return, in the same form as the ones from Fallout 3, keeping in line with the "East Coast" mutants.
Feral Ghouls return as well.
Vicious Dogs return.
Feral Cats are new, and exclusively located in one of the vaults.
Spore Carriers return from Fallout New Vegas, and are located in sewers.

RETURNING CHARACTERS:

Madison Li returns from Fallout 3. 10 years prior to Fallout 4, she left D.C after the Loss of James and having thought she lost the lone wanderer as well. Having had enough, she left to Boston, as it is home to one of the biggest Scientific facilities. Madison will once again be voiced by Jennifer Massey.
Three Dog returns as well, although he is only heard on the radio, and not seen in person. People believe the radio is not actually live, and that it is simply a looped recording. (Based on the fact that you CAN kill him in Fallout 3.) He is voiced by Erik Todd Dellums.
Bryan Wilks returns from Fallout 3. Yes, the little boy you saved from Grayditch. He is now 19 years old and is a mercenary, working with Talon Company. He bases his reason as to working with them on "Once someone saved me, and I wanted to be just like them!" He is voiced by Jerry Jewell.
Other Fallout 3 characters return as well, but only through save transfer (Detailed below).

PLATFORMS:

Fallout 4 will be available for a wide range of platforms after launch. The first version that will be released is being developed for Playstation 4, Xbox One and PC. This version uses a brand new engine built from the ground up to take advantage of the power of next gen systems. Absolutely everything is new, and no assets or scrips are being used from Fallout 3/NV or Skyrim.

Fallout 4 will also be available on Playstation 3 and Xbox 360. This version is also being developed by Bethesda Game Studios, but will release a year after the advanced version. This version runs on the Creation Engine, the same engine that powered Skyrim. This is being done so that PS3/360 users can play the game without problem. Everything will be the same in this version as the advanced version, except for the graphics, gameplay and some additional features.

Also, Fallout 4 on PS3 and Xbox 360, last I knew, was around 20GB+. This means that it will most definitely require install. Also, players of the PS3/360 version will be pleased to know that Fallout 4 will be able to import your Fallout 3 save, and adapt choices you made from that game for Fallout 4. This means that some additional characters could pop up, depending on if you killed them or not in Fallout 3. Also, some story references from Fallout 3 will be mentioned. Did the BOS save the capitol wasteland? Or did it fall? Did Sarah turn on the purifier and die? Or did the lone wanderer do it? It might get mentioned depending on your choices!

DEVELOPERS: Fallout 4 is being developed by Bethesda Game Studios, the same developer behind Fallout 3.

GAMEPLAY:

Fallout 4 plays similar to Fallout 3 and New Vegas. You can play in Third Person or First Person, or on the PC version, a new "Classic Mode" that will put the game into birds eye view and play similar to the classic Fallout Games. (Although by my experience, it actually looked and played more like the PS2/Xbox Fallout: Brotherhood of steel.)

Unlike Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas, you can only play as a man. This is due to the storyline requiring it. However, after the main story is over, you can have a gender change. BGS did not rule out Females for possible standalone DLC, however.

Additionally, full support for Trophies/Achievements are present on all console versions, and full steamworks support is present for the PC version.

PROGRESS: By my estimate, Fallout 4's PS4/XboxOne/PC version is about 40% complete, while the PS3/Xbox360 version is about 15% complete. Both versions are being developed by BGS.

RELEASE DATE: BGS has a "Roadmap" already planned out for Fallout 4 and a spinoff. I already was informed about it from the studio when I worked there, and I read it. Basically, the roadmap is this:

June 2015 - Fallout 4 reveal at E3, trailer only
July 2015 - First gameplay trailers
August 2015 - More information
October 2015 - PS4/Xbox One/PC release
November 2015 - First DLC
December 2015 - Second DLC, as well as PS3/360 version release
January 2016 - Third DLC
March 2016 - Forth DLC
April 2016 - Fifth and Final DLC
June 2016 - Fallout Spinoff revealed, in development by Behaviour Interactive.
October 2016 - Fallout Spinoff released for PS4/Xbox One/PC





June 2015 - Fallout 4 reveal at E3, trailer only
July 2015 - First gameplay trailers
August 2015 - More information
October 2015 - PS4/Xbox One/PC release
November 2015 - First DLC
December 2015 - Second DLC, as well as PS3/360 version release
January 2016 - Third DLC
March 2016 - Forth DLC
April 2016 - Fifth and Final DLC
June 2016 - Fallout Spinoff revealed, in development by Behaviour Interactive.
October 2016 - Fallout Spinoff released for PS4/Xbox One/PC


----------



## Biorganic

Thank you! +Reps


----------



## Slay

Huh, I always thought that Fallout 4 will be "10/10, like Skyrim with guns", just as Fallout 3 was Oblivion with guns.
It's 2015 it HAS to be 64-bit, else it will fail horribly especially that you see more and more GPUs with >4GB of RAM (and let's be honest, there aren't that many PCs with <4GB of combined RAM that would be able to run this game.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Huh, I always thought that Fallout 4 will be "10/10, like Skyrim with guns", just as Fallout 3 was Oblivion with guns.
> It's 2015 it HAS to be 64-bit, else it will fail horribly especially that you see more and more GPUs with >4GB of RAM (and let's be honest, there aren't that many PCs with <4GB of combined RAM that would be able to run this game.


Well it's going to be on current gen consoles so I think it's a safe bet that it will be 64 bit. Since both consoles have 5gbs+ of usable ram, it would be stupid to limit themselves on an already weaker platform.


----------



## Aislini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Huh, I always thought that Fallout 4 will be "10/10, like Skyrim with guns", just as Fallout 3 was Oblivion with guns.
> It's 2015 it HAS to be 64-bit, else it will fail horribly especially that you see more and more GPUs with >4GB of RAM (and let's be honest, there aren't that many PCs with <4GB of combined RAM that would be able to run this game.


There is plenty of us with high end machines.....

Can't wait for this to come out


----------



## Slay

Remind me, did Skyrim have decent environmental shadows?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Remind me, did Skyrim have decent environmental shadows?


Well... yes, although they suffered from being blocky even at 4096 res.

Fallout didnt even have any shadows cast by objects or buildings, pillars and whatn ot.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well... yes, although they suffered from being blocky even at 4096 res.
> 
> Fallout didnt even have any shadows cast by objects or buildings, pillars and whatn ot.


Didnt modders eventually find a work around for blocky shadows?


----------



## KSmejkal

Really excited for this game! Really hoping they make mod creation/installation as easy as it was in Skyrim!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Didnt modders eventually find a work around for blocky shadows?


Only thing Im aware of is ENB.
Other than that, I dont know.


----------



## Sikkamore

I had a guy call me at work today. He was curious as to what the preorder bonus was of Fallout 4 and he was wondering if I could help him with his New Vegas freezing on his PS3. I told him we didn't know the preorder bonus yet, as the game has no set release date or real info other than it being set in Boston. He continued by saying it was BS because the game releases on the 15th of this month -_- lol

I then asked him if he was considering a PS4 over his PS3. He said no, the PS3 is fine for his needs now. Okay, understandable, but I told him that Fallout 4 was just for PS4/XBOne/PC. He then continued to call more BS and tell me that he saw a picture of 'box cover art' and the 'boxes' were specifically PS4, Xbox One, and PS3. I told him it was probably the PC case he saw, and that if there WAS a PS3 version, they'd most certainly include a 360 one.

Oh, those customers of mine....


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> I had a guy call me at work today. He was curious as to what the preorder bonus was of Fallout 4 and he was wondering if I could help him with his New Vegas freezing on his PS3. I told him we didn't know the preorder bonus yet, as the game has no set release date or real info other than it being set in Boston. He continued by saying it was BS because the game releases on the 15th of this month -_- lol
> 
> I then asked him if he was considering a PS4 over his PS3. He said no, the PS3 is fine for his needs now. Okay, understandable, but I told him that Fallout 4 was just for PS4/XBOne/PC. He then continued to call more BS and tell me that he saw a picture of 'box cover art' and the 'boxes' were specifically PS4, Xbox One, and PS3. I told him it was probably the PC case he saw, and that if there WAS a PS3 version, they'd most certainly include a 360 one.
> 
> Oh, those customers of mine....


You're a lot nicer than I would have been. I would have told him in a few simple steps to solve all his fo3 woes.

1) uplug ps3 from wall and t.v.
2) walk with ps3 to window
3) open window
4) throw ps3 out of window
5) inquire into getting adult daipers and possibly a court appointed guardian.


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You're a lot nicer than I would have been. I would have told him in a few simple steps to solve all his fo3 woes.
> 
> 1) uplug ps3 from wall and t.v.
> 2) walk with ps3 to window
> 3) open window
> 4) throw ps3 out of window
> 5) inquire into getting adult daipers and possibly a court appointed guardian.


Lol I told him his hard drive was dying. Simple as that. When you uninstall the game data, replay, then freeze at the exact same time 3 times in a row? It's your hard drive failing. Very common with PS3s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can't wait for this game personally! It might be buggy, its graphics might not be top of the line, but it will be engaging, immersive, and most importantly, FUN!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can't wait for this game personally! It might be buggy, its graphics might not be top of the line, but it will be engaging, immersive, and most importantly, FUN!


If only Fallout 3 and New Vegas was engaging.. was more like offputting due to the lack of voice actors, poorly written dialogue and constant time-freeze when in dialogues. And most NPCs looked the same xd


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only Fallout 3 and New Vegas was engaging.. was more like offputting due to the lack of voice actors, poorly written dialogue and constant time-freeze when in dialogues. And most NPCs looked the same xd


Personally, I really liked NV. FO3 was OK once I was able to play the game.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can't wait for this game personally! It might be buggy, its graphics might not be top of the line, but it will be engaging, immersive, and most importantly, FUN!


Agreed 110%.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here are some of the features that I am dreaming of personally:

- 64-bit native application with no limit on how many mods are allowed
- Dynamic facial expressions to avoid stiff NPC's and make things more immersive
- Greater role in radiation, such as gradual mutations and invisible labyrinths
- Interchangeable parts for weapons, power suits, and robodogs
- Greater mutant presence and import options from previous Fallouts
- Do not have the game tied to 60FPS natively (same applies for physics engine)
- Footprints (was done in Skyrim DLC natively so shouldn't be an issue)


----------



## Angrychair

the engine looks like it's going to have potential. Just need that 20GB HD texture pack mod to fix it


----------



## DIYDeath

Hopepfully they take a page from Skyrim ENB and use that water system for FO4.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Everyone keeps saying it is Creation Engine rehashed, etc. Does anyone have any proof, or is everyone talking out their rear? Besides, I thought there was some source saying it was a new engine. I read it in this very thread.


The reason people keep saying it is because it was expected that the new fallout game would use it and for that matter it does look a lot like the Creation Engine in the way everything behaves and such in the trailer. Other than that, it's just guesswork, but we are all just guessing more or less so it's all up for grabs right


----------



## Slay

About that radiation role... let's not go overboard on that one. Next thing you're gonna be rotting in a ditch somewhere becasue you ate pre-war corn flakes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> the engine looks like it's going to have potential. Just need that 20GB HD texture pack mod to fix it


Only 20? What are you, a console plebe? 50GB minimum! And hopefully the characters will get some realistic faces. Somewhere betweem Skyrim and Oblivion maybe?


----------



## lombardsoup

Hoping the gameplay isn't typical Bethesda open world fare, I've played that game under different names for years now. Go to point on map indicated by marker, do this, talk to this guy, left click this until it dies, for hours and hours. I want some new ideas.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Hoping the gameplay isn't typical Bethesda open world fare, I've played that game under different names for years now. Go to point on map indicated by marker, do this, talk to this guy, left click this until it dies, for hours and hours. I want some new ideas.


If you are going straight from point a to point b, that would be part of the problem IMO. I tend to explore and get sucked into different places.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are going straight from point a to point b, that would be part of the problem IMO. I tend to explore and get sucked into different places.


Even if you turn them off, I can't shake that sameness; like I've been here before, done that.


----------



## Ceadderman

So long as the facial ticks and movements are better than an Eidos game, I will be happy with it. Don't get me wrong, I love Deus Ex but those facial expressions are lacking and are quite disturbing at times.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> So long as the facial ticks and movements are better than an Eidos game, I will be happy with it. Don't get me wrong, I love Deus Ex but those facial expressions are lacking and are quite disturbing at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Feel the same way. I don't mind if they don't look the greatest. Mods can fix that. I just don't want my NPC's stiff faced. I want the animated!


----------



## Guy Fawkes

If anyone is watching the live stream I just LOLd pretty hard at the part where this chick says they have this great super awesome screen in .... 1080p ... I was like bruh.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> If anyone is watching the live stream I just LOLd pretty hard at the part where this chick says they have this great super awesome screen in .... 1080p ... I was like bruh.


True, but that's seriously where most gamers are at atm. 1440p is a deep pockets endeavor. So I can believe more gamers will be saying something along those lines. Heck I'm not even in the 1440 club yet.









Maybe when I upgrade my base system after tax day.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> If anyone is watching the live stream I just LOLd pretty hard at the part where this chick says they have this great super awesome screen in .... 1080p ... I was like bruh.


If you knew how many people have 1440p/4k monitors, you are going to be very surprised. That level of resolution is a very small minority. Most people are still gaming on 1080p/1200p. It is cheaper to run and easier on how soon one feels the upgrade itch.


----------



## hamzta09

That <25fp Console Doom footage doe. Game looked terrible though. Gameplay wise.

Hope Fallout 4 looks better... gameplay wise.


----------



## hamzta09

Jetpack on Powerarmor was a bit too much. Might make the game wayyy too easy, as you can just hop on a building and AI bluescreens.


----------



## lombardsoup

Got done watching the presentation...I see that level of customization, I get rope-a-doped into this again

Just don't blow it Howard


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Didn't even know their presentation was Sunday evening. Watching some of the footage now... and damn I am really surprised! The whole Mass Effect Dialog system really shocked me. Full V.O too?

Game is going to be insane


----------



## Djmatrix32

Pre-order the Pip-Edition for my wife.







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZOFPNTY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## ad hoc

For those who missed it, here's the gameplay footage from Bethesda's conference earlier today.

Gameplay:



Gameplay Trailer:


----------



## Ceadderman

Bethesda must have a hellacious magnet at their disposal. I just had to tackle the money in my bankroll to keep it from sliding out under the front door. Good thing I had a stick handy.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slay

One Nuka to whoever tells me that PC will get better textures.

EDIT: Just watched the trailer, it looks like they took soem inspiration from mods! Also, no Power Armor as a regular clothing item?


----------



## Brohem0th

I am literally so friggin hyped for this game after the presentation. Hyped as all get out. If there wasn't a blanket ban on cursing in these forums my post would look like a line of dialogue from Mr. Torgue.

Doom also looked awesome. Could have been running on console, that would explain some of the hitchiness, and it was obviously being played with a controller.

My only major complaint with the entire thing is no Fallout Shelter on Android at release. And no, there's no way to emulate iOS on PC or on a phone. I cri evry tiem.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I am literally so friggin hyped for this game after the presentation. Hyped as all get out. If there wasn't a blanket ban on cursing in these forums my post would look like a line of dialogue from Mr. Torgue.
> 
> Doom also looked awesome. Could have been running on console, that would explain some of the hitchiness, and it was obviously being played with a controller.
> 
> My only major complaint with the entire thing is no Fallout Shelter on Android at release. And no, there's no way to emulate iOS on PC or on a phone. I cri evry tiem.


Right there with ya. With everything, even the mobile game. Hopefully it comes over to Android









But man... Fallout 4. I've been so cynical these past years with the gaming industry. Not sure why, I just felt like nothing that peaked my interest. Maybe because I was growing old and had less time to play. However, once I watched the conference... instant hyped. I feel like a kid again









I was surprised that there was VO and vastly improved facial models.

I was surprised when I saw the visuals running in real time considering its an updated creation engine (confirmed)

I was surprised to see the amount of customization and updated combat

But wow, I did NOT expect... AT ALL the whole creating your own settlement feature. Just a crazy amount of detail. It's not even a feature I asked for but I thought it was great. So happy that with such a reveal, the game will be released in five months.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I am literally so friggin hyped for this game after the presentation. Hyped as all get out. If there wasn't a blanket ban on cursing in these forums my post would look like a line of dialogue from Mr. Torgue.
> 
> Doom also looked awesome. Could have been running on console, that would explain some of the hitchiness, and it was obviously being played with a controller.
> 
> My only major complaint with the entire thing is no Fallout Shelter on Android at release. And no, there's no way to emulate iOS on PC or on a phone. I cri evry tiem.


Yeah I just found out the hard way about that rule from this thread last night when I posted how I felt lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Right there with ya. With everything, even the mobile game. Hopefully it comes over to Android
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But man... Fallout 4. *I've been so cynical these past years with the gaming industry. Not sure why, I just felt like nothing that peaked my interest. Maybe because I was growing old and had less time to play. However, once I watched the conference... instant hyped. I feel like a kid again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I was surprised that there was VO and vastly improved facial models.
> 
> I was surprised when I saw the visuals running in real time considering its an updated creation engine (confirmed)
> 
> I was surprised to see the amount of customization and updated combat
> 
> But wow, I did NOT expect... AT ALL the whole creating your own settlement feature. Just a crazy amount of detail. It's not even a feature I asked for but I thought it was great. So happy that with such a reveal, the game will be released in five months.


Are .... are you me?

Speaking of the personal settlement/outpost feature I was thinking the only way to really make it seem useful or part of the game world was if it were attacked once in a while (as I was watching the presentation last night), then sure enough they mentioned the raiders. However after I was thinking about it again and realized for it to not seem cheesy it will have to come under attack by more than one type of group.

Then I realized if you became hostile to a group in game while playing, they could send attack parties as well once in a while. That gives the needed depth to make all the customization feel worth it and that your settlement/outpost is immersive and not just a simcity type mini game.


----------



## guitarhero23

Can't freakin wait. I'm tired from staying up to watch it last night but it was awesome


----------



## hamzta09

Conversations have been dumbed down it seems, no more asking questions that you want to ask. Instead its a cryptic "Get food." which actually means: "What, food? Yeah, sure, I need a minute to think."

I hope they havent turned quests and such into garbage considering their focus on building and crafting.


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## Fantasy

Bethesda *KILLED IT.* They really did. I don't even care about the rest of E3. I have seen every game I want to play. Doom and Fallout 4. We are done here.

Also, man those tiny action figures. They are so freaking good.

I just ordered these babies from the Bethesda store.

Brotherhood of Steel
Deathclow
Female Lone Wanderer
Male Lone Wanderer
Super Mutant
Vault Boy
I'm going to put the Brotherhood of Steel figure on top of my GTX 970. It would so cool.
It's a shame I didn't find any Doom figures. They showed it on E3 but it's not on their store page


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Conversations have been dumbed down it seems, no more asking questions that you want to ask. Instead its a cryptic "Get food." which actually means: "What, food? Yeah, sure, I need a minute to think."
> 
> I hope they havent turned quests and such into garbage considering their focus on building and crafting.


Agreed. I am incredibly excited about all the crafting, but I really want a good main story line and lots of stuff to explore.


----------



## Wanou

The Pip-Boy is mine i just pre ordered it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> The Pip-Boy is mine i just pre ordered it.


Isnt it just a piece of plastic you put your Iphone in?


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.twitch.tv/twitch

MS Live.
Bethesda talking right now.

Fallout 4 Timed exclusive or something maybe?

Haha not a single person in the MS Audience even made a peep.

Also more gameplay shown in this one, the gunplay looks horrible.

The suit is literally godmode against humans.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Isnt it just a piece of plastic you put your Iphone in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/twitch
> 
> MS Live.
> Bethesda talking right now.
> 
> Fallout 4 Timed exclusive or something maybe?
> 
> Haha not a single person in the MS Audience even made a peep.
> 
> Also more gameplay shown in this one, the gunplay looks horrible.
> 
> The suit is literally godmode against humans.


Do you have an issue with the game or something?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Do you have an issue with the game or something?


You seem, if you cant handle criticism.

The Suit is something I hope isnt enforced on you, although ti seems it is due to that quest.
The gunplay looked worse than Fallout 3/NV.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You seem, if you cant handle criticism.


To be fair, most of your posts are negative towards what we know about the game. It's not like you're saying "zomg, this game is gonna suck because xyz", but you haven't said much positive about it.

Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they change it up a little. Sure they could take New Vegas, rebuild it on the Creation Engine, then change the face from Mojave to Boston and probably rake in the cash, but I say kudos for not being afraid to tweak things. Plus I really like having a voiced PC, so I'm super excited about that.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> To be fair, most of your posts are negative towards what we know about the game. It's not like you're saying "zomg, this game is gonna suck because xyz", but you haven't said much positive about it.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they change it up a little. Sure they could take New Vegas, rebuild it on the Creation Engine, then change the face from Mojave to Boston and probably rake in the cash, but I say kudos for not being afraid to tweak things. Plus I really like having a voiced PC, so I'm super excited about that.


OMG THE GRAPHICS, GAMEPLAY, GUNPLAY; ANIMATIONS, SOUND, VOICE ACTING/DIALOGUE SO GOOD







:









Did I redeem myself?

I dont think Bethesda wants Fallout 1 or 2 fans to play their games at all. Too many changes making it seem much more simplistic..


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did I redeem myself?
> 
> I dont think Bethesda wants Fallout 1 or 2 fans to play their games at all. Too many changes making it seem much more simplistic..


1 & 2, or 3 & New Vegas? Because 1 & 2 were a different studio and a different genre, it's not really fair to compare 4 to them, all that's really in common is the name and universe. It'd be like saying EA doesn't want KOTOR players to play the new Battlefront since both are Star Wars games.

And as far as the differences between 3 & New Vegas, I'm not seeing evidence of drastic changes. You build character stats, loot everything in sight, run like the wind away from Deathclaws, and inject a syringe to heal shattered bones instantly. Seems like Fallout to me.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Isnt it just a piece of plastic you put your Iphone in?


It is. Like your Iphone is just a piece of plastic, metal and some glass ...


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> OMG THE GRAPHICS, GAMEPLAY, GUNPLAY; ANIMATIONS, SOUND, VOICE ACTING/DIALOGUE SO GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I redeem myself?
> 
> I dont think Bethesda wants Fallout 1 or 2 fans to play their games at all. Too many changes making it seem much more simplistic..


Evolution is good.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> And as far as the differences between 3 & New Vegas, I'm not seeing evidence of drastic changes. You build character stats, loot everything in sight, run like the wind away from Deathclaws, and inject a syringe to heal shattered bones instantly. Seems like Fallout to me.


Dialogues? 4 Cryptic options, so you've no clue what your character is gonna say. Also you cant anymore ask whatever question you want apparently as each dialogue is limited to 4 options rather than like 10 in Fallout NV/3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> It is. Like your Iphone is just a piece of plastic, metal and some glass ...


Your iphone atleast has functions.

The wristband pipboy is a plastic wristband wallet... with no wallet functions.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Evolution is good.


Follow your logic, then the new Battlefront is good? Because its Evolved? Backwards?


----------



## Wanou

i don't know that franchise.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You seem, if you cant handle criticism.
> 
> The Suit is something I hope isnt enforced on you, although ti seems it is due to that quest.
> The gunplay looked worse than Fallout 3/NV.


Constructive criticism is one thing, but I agree with others in that I have yet to see a SINGLE positive post about this game from you or one that suggests you are actually interested in this game. If I missed one or some I apologize, but you definitely give the impression that you have any intention of buying and playing the game and are just whining like a few others have done so about FO4 in each of its threads and even some of the TW3 thread. If in fact you don't have any intention of purchasing the game, I do really have to ask, why are you even here?


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dialogues? 4 Cryptic options, so you've no clue what your character is gonna say. Also you cant anymore ask whatever question you want apparently as each dialogue is limited to 4 options rather than like 10 in Fallout NV/3.
> Your iphone atleast has functions.
> 
> The wristband pipboy is a plastic wristband wallet... with no wallet functions.


What is was suggesting is different perception. If you let me extend my thinking, what is good wine it had been drunk ? The aficionados and the novice should have way different answers to that. my


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Constructive criticism is one thing, but I agree with others in that I have yet to see a SINGLE positive post about this game from you or one that suggests you are actually interested in this game. If I missed one or some I apologize, but you definitely give the impression that you have any intention of buying and playing the game and are just whining like a few others have done so about FO4 in each of its threads and even some of the TW3 thread. If in fact you don't have any intention of purchasing the game, I do really have to ask, why are you even here?


Ah.
The typical Gamer HYPE 420 Noscope response:
"Omg you hate the game, why are you here, so negative, you dont have any intention of buying, bla, bli, blu, blo"

1. I like Fallout.
2. But this time it seems, they've dumbed it down. Made it a bit more simplistic.
3. They've obviously put alot of time into the crafting and "build your little shed tower defense minigame". Which means other things will be lacking, as evidenced by the dialogues, 4 options? Really? And cryptic ones at that? I bet you cant even pick all 4 options, only one of them.
4. The Power Armor looked too ridiculously overpowered, Im not saying it shouldnt be powerful, but taking down an entire village of people not taking a single dent of damage? Eh... ezmode

They've certainly improved character editing and their models, Todd Howard is the dude knocking on the door talking about Vaults. Which is nice.

But the rest of it, doesnt look improved much, yes Graphics, improved, nice. GOOD ON YOU BETHESDA! (if its 64bit)
But the animations and the gameplay looked clunky, there were parts where the playermodel sort of got stuck when going on uneven terrain.
The gunplay was horrible and the crosshair, whats the deal with that? Why is it cl_crosshairsize 500?

Wish they had improved on the lipsync. The voice was a bit out of alignment with the mouth movements and its the typical flappy mouth style..


----------



## Ceadderman

Dialog us are randomized. So interactions are never the same. 4 options? Try something like 40-400 if dialogue is truly as random as stated during E3.









~Ceadder


----------



## .theMetal

Link to amazon

Pretty cool edition. Also November 10 seems so far away....


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooooh maybe I will get a copy @ PDXLan.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dialogues? 4 Cryptic options, so you've no clue what your character is gonna say. Also you cant anymore ask whatever question you want apparently as each dialogue is limited to 4 options.


Mass. Effect.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Dialog us are randomized. So interactions are never the same. 4 options? Try something like 40-400 if dialogue is truly as random as stated during E3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Doesnt matter, I dont want "Random Dialogue" I want real options. Dont want to talk to the same guy 50 times just to get a dialogue option I want lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Mass. Effect.


I want Fall. Out.


----------



## Fantasy

I love the Witcher 3 and CD Project. But honestly CD Project has real competition with Fallout 4 for "Game of the year" tile.









Let the best game win


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Link to amazon
> 
> Pretty cool edition. Also November 10 seems so far away....


31st December for PC standard edition?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 31st December for PC standard edition?


Must be typo


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 31st December for PC standard edition?
> 
> 
> 
> Must be typo
Click to expand...

Hopefully, the other platforms say November 10. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hopefully, the other platforms say November 10. Fingers crossed.


Console Exclusivity for a month awyeah.


----------



## boredmug

Jeez y'all are brutal. The game looks nice and it looks like fun to me. Do we really need to pick it to pieces before we even play it?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Anyone else going to be getting the collectors edit for the Pipboy? I WANNA SEE SOME PIPBOY MODS NOW.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Jeez y'all are brutal. The game looks nice and it looks like fun to me. Do we really need to pick it to pieces before we even play it?


Seriously. The game is gorgeous, the gunplay looks great, there's tons of customization, improved character creation, etc. People just need to complain for some reason. It's not just Fallout. You should see the comments on Reddit's "The Last Guardian" thread. "It looks boring!", "It looks outdated!"

I don't understand why gamers are so bitter and picky.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Seriously. The game is gorgeous, the gunplay looks great, there's tons of customization, improved character creation, etc. People just need to complain for some reason. It's not just Fallout. You should see the comments on Reddit's "The Last Guardian" thread. "It looks boring!", "It looks outdated!"
> 
> *I don't understand why gamers are so bitter and picky*.


Because they're mostly adolescent or lingering late adolescents. Some of the absolute drivel that was posted about Witcher 3's visuals by people that absolutely no idea about implementation and testing, and generally just so entitled made me do a little sick in my mouth that I'm a fellow PC gamer. Yes we all want better graphics, but if it's that big of a deal to you then simply don't play the games.

The footage shown is likely XB1 or PS4 footage anyway. I'm a graphics whore, I can't pretend I'm not. But a game of this scope, and arguably it looks pretty damn nice anyway already - and will do once you look out on the wasteland for yourselves no doubt.

I was genuinely a little taken back by just how much customisation they're allowing when creating your own little paradise. The ones moaning will likely still put hundreds of hours into this anyway seeing as they're so worried how it will look. I can't wait.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because they're mostly adolescent or lingering late adolescents. Some of the absolute drivel that was posted about Witcher 3's visuals by people that absolutely no idea about implementation and testing, and generally just so entitled made me do a little sick in my mouth that I'm a fellow PC gamer. Yes we all want better graphics, but if it's that big of a deal to you then simply don't play the games.


Also there's a sense of "I know how to make the perfect PC game, if those silly developers would just listen to me". I think Fallout 4 will be amazing. And as for the specific complaints:

- Non-descriptive dialog options? There'll be a mod for that.
- Don't like the crosshair? Mod for that.
- Crappy textures? Mod for that.
- Clunky character movements? You guessed it: mod for that.

It's a Bethesda game, so I can tell you exactly what will happen: game will be released, there will be a bajillion bugs, patches will come rapid-fire for a few months, then the Unofficial Fallout Patch will drop along with a hundred other mods for everything from dialog tweaks to character overhauls. Because such is the lifecycle of TES/Fallout.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Jeez y'all are brutal. The game looks nice and it looks like fun to me. Do we really need to pick it to pieces before we even play it?


Look, it works kinda like this:
Before it comes out/is just announced: "This game is ****!".
After it comes out: "You know, actually now that I'm playing it and experienceing it first hand, it's amazing, I hoped for something far worse!"


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> To be fair, most of your posts are negative towards what we know about the game. It's not like you're saying "zomg, this game is gonna suck because xyz", but you haven't said much positive about it.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if they change it up a little. Sure they could take New Vegas, rebuild it on the Creation Engine, then change the face from Mojave to Boston and probably rake in the cash, but I say kudos for not being afraid to tweak things. Plus I really like having a voiced PC, so I'm super excited about that.


He is the resident Fallout 4 troll. Also he is obviously much smarter than you because he dislikes the game. Oh wait didn't you know? Smart sophisticated gamers such as himself hate games. With music all the most knowledgeable people liked the band before they were popular. You know their old stuff no one has ever heard. With games the sophisticated gamer dislikes games. You should really grow up and hate your hobby.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> He is the resident Fallout 4 troll. Also he is obviously much smarter than you because he dislikes the game. Oh wait didn't you know? Smart sophisticated gamers such as himself hate games. With music all the most knowledgeable people liked the band before they were popular. You know their old stuff no one has ever heard. With games the sophisticated gamer dislikes games. You should really grow up and hate your hobby.


This. Please, powerful computers aren't for gaming,folding or anything of that nature. They're for benchmarking!


----------



## pez

Looks like I missed the Pip-Boy edition yesterday







. I literally had no idea the conference was Sunday, so I'm watching it 'live' via YouTube notification and it was out the day before. Get home to research the collector's edition and I missed it







. I was prepared to shell out even more money than $120 for it. Bleh.

However, I was at work trying to contain my excitement by how big of a notch they've taken this game up. I'll probably have to look for a bit more gameplay as I was multitasking for that part, but I am genuinely excited like I was for FO3.


----------



## guitarhero23

But what have you missed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like I missed the Pip-Boy edition yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I literally had no idea the conference was Sunday, so I'm watching it 'live' via YouTube notification and it was out the day before. Get home to research the collector's edition and I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was prepared to shell out even more money than $120 for it. Bleh.
> 
> However, I was at work trying to contain my excitement by how big of a notch they've taken this game up. I'll probably have to look for a bit more gameplay as I was multitasking for that part, but I am genuinely excited like I was for FO3.


If you already ordered cant you just cancel the preorder


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Also there's a sense of "I know how to make the perfect PC game, if those silly developers would just listen to me". I think Fallout 4 will be amazing. And as for the specific complaints:
> 
> - Non-descriptive dialog options? There'll be a mod for that.
> - Don't like the crosshair? Mod for that.
> - Crappy textures? Mod for that.
> *- Clunky character movements? You guessed it: mod for that.*
> 
> It's a Bethesda game, so I can tell you exactly what will happen: game will be released, there will be a bajillion bugs, patches will come rapid-fire for a few months, then the Unofficial Fallout Patch will drop along with a hundred other mods for everything from dialog tweaks to character overhauls. Because such is the lifecycle of TES/Fallout.


Still waiting for that mod for F3/Nv


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> It's going to happen this year. I can feel it in my heart.


..um... that's not yer...um....nevermind..


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Still waiting for that mod for F3/Nv


It's called "project nevada" You also want the listed compatible mods to do the texture stuff and a few other cute things.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

No mod can fix the bad animations for FO3/NV/Skyrim. It's just one of the quirks of Gamebryo/Creation engine, it looks as if FO4 will have the same problem too.

Regardless I am looking forward to Fo4.


----------



## bombastinator

every game I've played with noticeably better animation seems to have done so at the cost of either playability or flexibility. RUST was pretty good that way, but there's almost no game there. Everything got spent on the engine. I'll take an older but usable engine for a good game over an amazing engine running a crap game any day.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> every game I've played with noticeably better animation seems to have done so at the cost of either playability or flexibility. RUST was pretty good that way, but there's almost no game there. Everything got spent on the engine. I'll take an older but usable engine for a good game over an amazing engine running a crap game any day.


Imagine Fallout 4 on Cryengine? Now we're talking ahahaha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Imagine Fallout 4 on Cryengine? Now we're talking ahahaha


Do.Not.Want! That would kill my computer for an open world game on the scale of FO or TES. I would much rather Bethesda use what works and let the modding community polish it up.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> It's called "project nevada" You also want the listed compatible mods to do the texture stuff and a few other cute things.


Project Nevada doesnt change the animations, good try. I already run P nevada.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Project Nevada doesnt change the animations, good try. I already run P nevada.


theres like 5 or 6 other mods it has specific patches for as well though like wmx. I vaguely remember there being one that was at least an attempt. I didnt bother with it. I'm fine with the animation myself.

Bah. Now I gotta go look.... timeburglars, argh...

UPDATE

heres some stuff to hunt through at least
=1055&src_language=0&page=1&pUp=1]http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/searchresults/?src_order=2&src_sort=0&src_view=1&src_tab=1&tag[0]=1055&src_language=0&page=1&pUp=1


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Still waiting for that mod for F3/Nv


I don't know if there's one for the Gamebryo engine, but there is one for the Creation Engine.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> theres like 5 or 6 other mods it has specific patches for as well though like wmx. I vaguely remember there being one that was at least an attempt. I didnt bother with it. I'm fine with the animation myself.


This is what you said "- Clunky character movements? You guessed it: mod for that."

WMX doesnt change animations, it adds modkits.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I don't know if there's one for the Gamebryo engine, but there is one for the Creation Engine.


Like what?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do.Not.Want! That would kill my computer for an open world game on the scale of FO or TES. I would much rather Bethesda use what works and let the modding community polish it up.


Well it doesn't mean they have to crank out every feature and tessellate every blade of grass but I know what you mean. I don't have any huge problems with the engine either. Just counting down the days till the release...

Also, I just realized something. In the E3 demo, you're THE SAME CHARACTER from 200 years earlier (pre-fallout). Does that coincide with the theory of you being an Android? Todd also mentioned that they chose Boston because of the prelude they gave to it from Fallout 3. The quest, may I remind you guys and gals was about androids....

*Puts on tinfoil hat*


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This is what you said "- Clunky character movements? You guessed it: mod for that."
> 
> WMX doesnt change animations, it adds modkits.. lol
> Like what?


I know. it was an example of a different mod pnv had a patch for. anyway, maybe you will find something in that search link i sent, assuming it works. GL.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well it doesn't mean they have to crank out every feature and tessellate every blade of grass but I know what you mean. I don't have any huge problems with the engine either. Just counting down the days till the release...
> 
> Also, I just realized something. In the E3 demo, you're THE SAME CHARACTER from 200 years earlier (pre-fallout). Does that coincide with the theory of you being an Android? Todd also mentioned that they chose Boston because of the prelude they gave to it from Fallout 3. The quest, may I remind you guys and gals was about androids....
> 
> *Puts on tinfoil hat*


could happen. that or some sort of cryofreeze.... or pretending it was cryofreeze when it was actually android and you don't find out till your arm falls off and your body goes "the crying game" on you. If this happens though I can only conclude that someone in the writing department has been watching too much classic star trek.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If you are an android, they better not to do the stupid Terminator Salvation crap. It's really cliche. Just let me know up front. I want bionic implants a la Deus Ex style but with a quirky 50's/Fallout twist. For instance, a spring fist. Instead of the power fist, your fist is thrust forward by the tension released from an Acme spring in your arm. Every time you use it, you also here a "dooooiiooioioing" sound effect


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> If you are an android, they better not to do the stupid Terminator Salvation crap. It's really cliche. Just let me know up front. I want bionic implants a la Deus Ex style but with a quirky 50's/Fallout twist. For instance, a spring fist. Instead of the power fist, *your fist is thrust forward by the tension released from an Acme spring in your arm*. Every time you use it, you also here a "dooooiiooioioing" sound effect


Soooo... like the Rocket Punch from Sentinel? While we are at it, let's have the android's head pop up when hit in the chin or chest and go "boin-oin-oing'


----------



## Slaughtahouse

EXACTLY


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This is what you said "- Clunky character movements? You guessed it: mod for that."
> 
> WMX doesnt change animations, it adds modkits.. lol
> Like what?


Well, there's the XPMS skeleton improvement, then you use FNIS to apply a plethora of new animations. Stands, attacks, idles, running... you name it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Well, there's the XPMS skeleton improvement, then you use FNIS to apply a plethora of new animations. Stands, attacks, idles, running... you name it.


Those are just different animations, none of them really fix the clunky look and transition of them.

For example, in Fallout you can't walk diagonally. Only front and back and side to side.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Those are just different animations, none of them really fix the clunky look and transition of them.
> 
> For example, in Fallout you can't walk diagonally. Only front and back and side to side.


Holding down W and A or D in third person looks weird as s.. in Fallout lol


----------



## bombastinator

wait... THIS is the problem?! It's and FPS game fergossake. I barely ever even SEE my toon. I wash my hands of this. It's too dumb.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> wait... THIS is the problem?! It's and FPS game fergossake. I barely ever even SEE my toon. I wash my hands of this. It's too dumb.


It is not only FPS. To me it is almost exclusively a TPS. Not that I agree with the complaints.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> wait... THIS is the problem?! It's and FPS game fergossake. I barely ever even SEE my toon. I wash my hands of this. It's too dumb.


Right, a legitimate issue with Bethesda games since Morrowind is "too dumb."

It's pretty lame when you see a group of people running and it's the same short, awkward animation repeated 100x over. Just look in the FO4 trailer, when everyone is running to the vault. Or even look at the E3 conference footage when raiders attack the player's settlement. The animations look like a game from 2005; they're just stiff and terrible looking. Gamebryo (and Creation because Creation is 95% Gamebryo) just has inherently bad animations. In Skyrim your character can barely walk diagonally.

At least the facial animations are significantly improved.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> It is not only FPS. To me it is almost exclusively a TPS. Not that I agree with the complaints.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Right, a legitimate issue with Bethesda games since Morrowind is "too dumb."
> 
> It's pretty lame when you see a group of people running and it's the same short, awkward animation repeated 100x over. Just look in the FO4 trailer, when everyone is running to the vault. Or even look at the E3 conference footage when raiders attack the player's settlement. The animations look like a game from 2005; they're just stiff and terrible looking. Gamebryo (and Creation because Creation is 95% Gamebryo) just has inherently bad animations. In Skyrim your character can barely walk diagonally.
> 
> At least the facial animations are significantly improved.


There are a ton of animation mods for people not satisfied with the default animations.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I get it, I'm just saying it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are a ton of animation mods for people not satisfied with the default animations.


There arent any animations for clunky transitions or diagonal movement. So... no..


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol. Pretty comical. They should change that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Lol. Pretty comical. They should change that.


Personally, it doesn't bother me. Power rangers move more comically than that.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Right, a legitimate issue with Bethesda games since Morrowind is "too dumb."
> 
> It's pretty lame when you see a group of people running and it's the same short, awkward animation repeated 100x over. Just look in the FO4 trailer, when everyone is running to the vault. Or even look at the E3 conference footage when raiders attack the player's settlement. The animations look like a game from 2005; they're just stiff and terrible looking. Gamebryo (and Creation because Creation is 95% Gamebryo) just has inherently bad animations. In Skyrim your character can barely walk diagonally.
> 
> At least the facial animations are significantly improved.


morrowind is how old? IIRC it ran on my old coppermine machine. I would say the crtical need to golf bag weapons for xp is a MUCH bigger problem than the way the toons run. I stand by my statement.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, it doesn't bother me. Power rangers move more comically than that.


Doesn't bother me either, can't say when I play I game I'm concerned with how my character walks lmao

Not to mention I never use 3rd person.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Doesn't bother me either, can't say when I play I game I'm concerned with how my character walks lmao
> 
> Not to mention I never use 3rd person.


To be fair it is 2015 and these type of things should kind of be ironed out by now


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> morrowind is how old? IIRC it ran on my old coppermine machine. I would say the crtical need to golf bag weapons for xp is a MUCH bigger problem than the way the toons run. I stand by my statement.


Exactly my point, you'd think an issue that's been around for 13 years would be fixed by now...


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> To be fair it is 2015 and these type of things should kind of be ironed out by now


Well no one is forcing you to play these games if you feel so strongly about how the fake man on the screen walks


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well no one is forcing you to play these games if you feel so strongly about how the fake man on the screen walks


Might aswell skip the graphics and have it be 2D aswell, right? Doesnt matter what it looks like, right? Better yet, make it a DOS text game.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Might aswell skip the graphics and have it be 2D aswell, right? Doesnt matter what it looks like, right? Better yet, make it a DOS text game.


I care about other aspects of a game more than graphics. If graphics were all I cared about I'd just watch tech demos all the time.









Maybe that's what would make you happy? heh

Ofc, there will be mods to improve graphics, animations, physics, sounds, UI, dialogue, and to add quests, weapons, lands and all that good stuff.

Fallout New Vegas (my most played game to date) looks crap, but after a couple mods looks really sharp.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well no one is forcing you to play these games if you feel so strongly about how the fake man on the screen walks


Nice condescending attitude.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Nice condescending attitude.


Seriously, that was such a stupid comment. Personally, I find the animations hilarious. Especially when I can do strafing moon walks up a hill. If you move about 2-3ft forward than 1 ft back, the character will never put his foot down. So you can "figure skate" infinitely across the map ahahahah.

However, I still want it fix and improved. Telling people to not play is just counter productive and idiotic.


----------



## snipekill2445

No need to get so upset over my opinion, as with my or anyones opinion here, it really makes no difference. Unless your some head dev on the team making this game, then it might.

There's an idea, apply for a job at Bethesda, work your way up the ranks and they maybe you can 'fix' (I'd chose improve) the walking animations. As long as they're good, the entire game will be awesome


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Or instead of going through all that work, working in a completely different industry, learning the knowledge and dedicating years of my life to solve this task, we can collectively agree that this is an issue. If we voice our opinion, the existing developers can fix it. Not saying we need to boycott it or anything so dramatic.

If we're vocal the developers should take it into consideration. The game they make is for us fans. Not to mention we supply them with income for their product. Telling people to not play because of problem 'x' whether it be a walking animation or something else is counter productive. It just buries the issue.


----------



## snipekill2445

If it was an early access type game, I could see having enough people state they want it fixed would make a difference, I personally think it will be improved before release, I'm sure there will be a ton of changes before then, seeing as it's only just been announced

I just hope there aren't tons of bugs and glitches


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If it was an early access type game, I could see having enough people state they want it fixed would make a difference, I personally think it will be improved before release, I'm sure there will be a ton of changes before then, seeing as it's only just been announced
> 
> I just hope there aren't tons of bugs and glitches


The game is nearly completed so I don't see big changes coming. The game will probably go "Gold" by the end of September. That last period SHOULD be bug testing up until release. Meaning, we should have a day 1 patch. However, the teams are probably going to be moved around with developers sticking to DLC or shifted over to another project like Elder Scrolls: VI . It's always fun to watch a Bethesda game launch. This year won't be an exception









I don't have a big issue with it like I have stated. I just think it's smarter that if it is an issue, we should say something about it. Go onto the Bethesda forum and start a discussion there (im sure there are many) and drive the topic to them. It shouldn't require directing funding like crowd funding for developers to listen to us.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If it was an early access type game, I could see having enough people state they want it fixed would make a difference, I personally think it will be improved before release, I'm sure there will be a ton of changes before then, seeing as it's only just been announced
> 
> I just hope there aren't tons of bugs and glitches


as a bethesda game it is likely your hopes will go unfulfilled. They are pretty good about fixing them, and if they don't the community generally eventually does.out of simple exasperation. The problem is these games are really big. There's just a lot of things to bug. Personally I generally wait ill a month or so after release before buying a bethesda RPG, just to avoid the involuntary beta period. This sometimes backfires as occasionally the bugs are actually kind of awesome, and things get nerfed.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I just hope there aren't tons of bugs and glitches


Remember the part where it's Bethesda? Best you can hope for is bugs and glitches that don't make the main quest impossible to complete!









It's gonna be bug-central for the first month or so, they always are. But once the official patches fix the major bugs, the unofficial patches fix the minor bugs, and the modding community gets going full-swing, it's gonna be amazeballs.


----------



## sy573mx

The E3 video had scenes with different hud elements, so it looks like we could have a customizable hud - would love that as a stock feature.
Have been using a custom hud for New Vegas for quite some time now.

The Moon


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Ofc, there will be mods to improve graphics, animations, physics, sounds, UI, dialogue, and to add quests, weapons, lands and all that good stuff.


Still waiting for someone to link me that one mod that improves all animations and transitions, esp for walking in Fallout.


----------



## bombastinator

All may not exist. "some" seems to. particularly weapon reloading and facial movement. The walking thing you might be SOL on. I only kind of understand your issue with that in the first place, and probably wouldn't be able to tell if I found it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> All may not exist. "some" seems to. particularly weapon reloading and facial movement. The walking thing you might be SOL on. I only kind of understand your issue with that in the first place, and probably wouldn't be able to tell if I found it.


Well Fallout 3 had Fallout 3 Re-Animated and Fallout NV had New Vegas - Re-Animated among tons of other animation replacers, but I can't remember if they address the specific trivial animation that one guy kept crying about.


----------



## DBEAU

For anyone interested in catching up on the old Fallout games, they are currently featured on the Steam summer sale for cheap.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well Fallout 3 had Fallout 3 Re-Animated and Fallout NV had New Vegas - Re-Animated among tons of other animation replacers, but I can't remember if they address the specific trivial animation that one guy kept crying about.


There is no mod that fixes diagonal movement. Games in the 90s did better diagonal.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Might aswell skip the graphics and have it be 2D aswell, right? Doesnt matter what it looks like, right? Better yet, make it a DOS text game.


Fallout text adventure? I'd play that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Fallout text adventure? I'd play that.


hide, k ghoul, use nukacola

I miss MUD games


----------



## bombastinator

fallout 1 & 2 are both cavalier perspective 2d and good games if you haven't played them. 1 is even primarily text. Theyre also light weight enough to run on a phone if anyone ever bothers to port them.


----------



## bombastinator

im starting to feel bad about all the banging on hamzta. we overclockers are a persnickity lot as a group to begin with, and we are all probably suffering from a glass house issue to some degree or other. He is allowed to want what he wants. He may even get it. the game isn't out yet.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> fallout 1 & 2 are both cavalier perspective 2d and good games if you haven't played them. 1 is even primarily text. Theyre also light weight enough to run on a phone if anyone ever bothers to port them.


1 & 2 were amazing games, I had so much fun playing them... I need to find those CDs...


----------



## Ceadderman

I need to buy them. Although those were prior to 3rd/1st person modes. Kina remind me of the early GTA games but in a post apocalyptic setting. I didn't see them available in Steam last week so maybe I just missed it entirely. Still would like to own them however.









~Ceadder


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I need to buy them. Although those were prior to 3rd/1st person modes. Kina remind me of the early GTA games but in a post apocalyptic setting. I didn't see them available in Steam last week so maybe I just missed it entirely. Still would like to own them however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The Fallout Classics Bundle is on Steam now for $6.79. Includes 1,2 & Tactics. Or individually they're $2.49.


----------



## Ceadderman

An me with no funds in my PayPal.









+Rep for that.









~Ceadder


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> An me with no funds in my PayPal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's exactly why I am glad I have a business account with them. You get the debit card, so I usually use that instead of my bank one. So it just pulls from my checking account anyway.


----------



## Ceadderman

I can't hit my BA atm. Funds are spoken for between bills, mod and baby needs.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 1 & 2 were amazing games, I had so much fun playing them... I need to find those CDs...


I wouldn't bother looking. You can get both of them on steam right now for a few bucks for both, and you'll never lose them again. depends on what your time is worth and how long they take to find of course. Me, I'd happily spend a few bucks and change to not have to spend an hour rummaging though my garage where (it think) my copies are. if they even still exist or are not scratched beyond recognition.


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys
is there a way to play fallout shelter on pc with an emulator?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> is there a way to play fallout shelter on pc with an emulator?


This^ I have a Windows Phone with noooo app support.


----------



## pez

I apparently lost my quote to whoever asked, but I just lose some ability to have some collectibles from the Pipboy Edition







. My Nexus 6 probably doesn't fit in it, anyways. I'm just a big big fallout fan since FO3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, it doesn't bother me. Power rangers move more comically than that.


I laughed a good deal at this lol.


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For anyone interested in catching up on the old Fallout games, they are currently featured on the Steam summer sale for cheap.


I bought all of the Fallout games except for F3


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> im starting to feel bad about all the banging on hamzta. we overclockers are a persnickity lot as a group to begin with, and we are all probably suffering from a glass house issue to some degree or other. He is allowed to want what he wants. He may even get it. the game isn't out yet.


Im too afraid to defend any of his points because ill get shunned too! But really though i see some areas they really should impvoe aka walking movements. Im ok with dialogue and narrator talking and what not but some of that walking stuff is wonky. Also the mouth movements while talking look semi ******ed.

*apparently mandatory disclaimer saying how i will be getting Fallout 4 regardless of these things so that you guys dont start yelling at me for bringing up anything negative.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Im too afraid to defend any of his points because ill get shunned too! But really though i see some areas they really should impvoe aka walking movements. Im ok with dialogue and narrator talking and what not but some of that walking stuff is wonky. Also the mouth movements while talking look semi ******ed.
> 
> *apparently mandatory disclaimer saying how i will be getting Fallout 4 regardless of these things so that you guys dont start yelling at me for bringing up anything negative.


People generally don't have issues with constructive criticism/feedback, but when one's each and every post is "Wah wah wah, Fallout/Bethesda sucks this, Fallout/Bethesda sucks that!" it gets old *REAL FAST* with most people.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 1 & 2 were amazing games, I had so much fun playing them... I need to find those CDs...


Oh, just torrent them. You bought them once, right? You technically still own a copy (even though you don't know where it is).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> each and every post is "Wah wah wah, Fallout/Bethesda sucks this, Fallout/Bethesda sucks that!"


I'd like to see you quote that.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> I bought all of the Fallout games except for F3


0.0 Nooooo! It's the best one! Seriously. new vegas has some improvements but F3 still rocked. If you're pining for some more new vegas, and you haven't played f3 it's almost a requirement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Oh, just torrent them. You bought them once, right? You technically still own a copy (even though you don't know where it is).


Slay FTW I think.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Im too afraid to defend any of his points because ill get shunned too! But really though i see some areas they really should impvoe aka walking movements. Im ok with dialogue and narrator talking and what not but some of that walking stuff is wonky. Also the mouth movements while talking look semi ******ed.
> 
> *apparently mandatory disclaimer saying how i will be getting Fallout 4 regardless of these things so that you guys dont start yelling at me for bringing up anything negative.


Meh. I wouldn't worry about it. he's not shunned. Actually getting shunned would probably win you street cred here. All he did was espouse an unpopular opinion obscure and specific enough that some people (such as myself) had trouble figuring out what he was even talking about. The point about going on with it a bit too long is not valueless, but it's nothing I haven't done here too.

His point even has a certain amount of merit. Fixing it would be an improvement to the game. The problem is: Is it currently the thing most wrong with the engine, and how would it compare with other fixes labor wise? For governments and corporations everything costs money. Even simply existing costs money. there is a finite amount of money to improve the game with, and the question becomes is it the most efficient use of funds? My suspicion is no. It's deep in the engine, affects every rendering, and would require a massive round of bug fixes. Very expensive. Assuming the amount of resources are even available to do it, is there something else that would produce more value for money?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 0.0 Nooooo! It's the best one! Seriously. new vegas has some improvements but F3 still rocked. If you're pining for some more new vegas, and you haven't played f3 it's almost a requirement..


I like Fallout 3, but like nearly everyone on Windows 7 and above it wont run at all, thankfully New Vegas runs well


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I like Fallout 3, but like nearly everyone on Windows 7 and above it wont run at all, thankfully New Vegas runs well


I re-installed Fallout 3 GOTY (Steam) on Windows 8.1 and after installing a mod (updated .dll and .ini file), it worked. I even made a video to prove it to my friend lol www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoA7jHFI3iM


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I like Fallout 3, but like nearly everyone on Windows 7 and above it wont run at all, thankfully New Vegas runs well


I've never had any problems, be it F3 or F3 GOTY. Tried on Windows 7 and 8.


----------



## Slay

http://www.digitalspy.com.au/gaming/news/a654071/fallout-4-will-run-at-1080p-and-30-frames-per-second-on-everything.html#~pgktpmmlUyS9hc

RIP Fallout. This better be some crude joke.

The real question is: Is that just a minimum, is he talking about consoles, is it hardcoded, could you bypass 60FPS limit in Skyrim?

EDIT: Bull**** confirmed, only on consoles. Please disregard.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't think that article applies to the PC version.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com.au/gaming/news/a654071/fallout-4-will-run-at-1080p-and-30-frames-per-second-on-everything.html#~pgktpmmlUyS9hc
> 
> RIP Fallout. This better be some crude joke.
> 
> The real question is: Is that just a minimum, is he talking about consoles, is it hardcoded, could you bypass 60FPS limit in Skyrim?


It's been disproved. Just a bs article floating around the web. Besides, there is no logical reason why Bethesda would do that on PC. We knock on them for their engine but Bethesda cares about the PC crowd. They know that would be suicide...


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's been disproved. Just a bs article floating around the web. Besides, there is no logical reason why Bethesda would do that on PC. We knock on them for their engine but Bethesda cares about the PC crowd. They know that would be suicide...


Better safe than sorry


----------



## snipekill2445

Even if it had been true, there would be a mod to work around it lol

PC modding master race


----------



## SAFX

Fallout 4 will run At 1080p @ 30fps on all platforms, 30 FPS??

http://n.mynews.ly/!EB.CmtNB


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAFX*
> 
> Fallout 4 will run At 1080p @ 30fps on all platforms, 30 FPS??
> 
> http://n.mynews.ly/!EB.CmtNB


It links to the same digital spy article, which has been disproved. Please staaph it


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Even if it had been true, there would be a mod to work around it lol
> 
> PC modding master race


Is there a workaround for Skyrim's 60FPS cap?


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAFX*
> 
> Fallout 4 will run At 1080p @ 30fps on all platforms, 30 FPS??
> 
> http://n.mynews.ly/!EB.CmtNB


They would never do this for PC. Don't know why anyone reacted to it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Is there a workaround for Skyrim's 60FPS cap?


Yes but weird stuff starts to happen. I would have mammoths flying around in the world. I mean, I could go around doing quests and exploring. All is well... and then BAM! A Mammoth with just start cartwheeling around in the clouds.


----------



## pez

Well it's hopeful that it will run at 1080p on consoles, though. That's at least an upside, IMO. I'm curious to how the mods working on both PC and Xbox are going to turn out. I think that's pretty cool, honestly. I ended up replaying both FO3 and NV on my PS3 when I left my gaming PC at home my last year of college. It wasn't as great of an experience, but in that situation, I had no problem doing it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Is there a workaround for Skyrim's 60FPS cap?


Yes. Turn of Vsync


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yes. Turn of Vsync


If you're on a > 100hz monitor, you already have > 60fps so, you should've said "Turn off Vsync if you're on a 60hz monitor"
You dont want to do that tho. As the game turns into a joke. Try doing the intro where you're sitting in the back of a cart behind horses at 120fps, the horses may sometimes spazz out or turn inside out or you fly into the sky


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Flying Wolf appeared!*


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yes but weird stuff starts to happen. I would have mammoths flying around in the world. I mean, I could go around doing quests and exploring. All is well... and then BAM! A Mammoth with just start cartwheeling around in the clouds.


If I remember correctly it has something to do with the physics engine. Without locking my FPS to 60 I couldn't ever even get to my execution!


----------



## boredmug

Seems like I had some weird stuttering crap going on in crossfire with skyrim. Only solution I found was to lock the framerate to 59fps. Then everything was buttery smooth.


----------



## Azefore

Just a heads up for the pipboy edition. There's foam inserts you swap or leave out to be able to put whatever phone you got into it if anyone hasn't heard it in an interview.

Pete Hines gave the dimensions of the packaging but not the pipboy but I just whipped this up quickly to figure out the length to guage the max phone size.

Using Energizer's tech sheet for the CR2032 each battery on the photo represents 20mm.



7 batteries across is 140mm or 5.5inches roughly. So the phone shown is the iPhone 6 and not the plus.

So just answering my question for phablet usage (Nexus 6), it's not possible even with the insert taken out








Guess I'll throw my iPhone 5s in just for it.


----------



## bombastinator

awesome bit of research there! I wouldn't discount iPhone6 ses or notes for those who are also dremel owners though.


----------



## snipekill2445

So it lets you use your smart phone as a sort of, watch?

I think that already exists


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So it lets you use your smart phone as a sort of, watch?
> 
> I think that already exists


Lol more or less, you get the app they have for the game as a second screen experience (aka inventory, skills, maps, quest log, etc) just like the in-game version.

It's a pretty neat add-on I think, you can use the app without the enclosure obviously but if you got an old smartphone I'm imagining you could put it in it on the display stand, throw a charger on, and let the screen stay on whenever you want an awesome show piece.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> awesome bit of research there! I wouldn't discount iPhone6 ses or notes for those who are also dremel owners though.


Aye it looks like the face plate covers up more area so everything to the left hand side of the phone in the picture could probably be extended quite a good deal.


----------



## bombastinator

side note:

Since fallout 4 won't be here till fall, I picked up wasteland 2 to tide me over.

It seems to be kind of like the other way fallout 3 could have gone after fallout 2. Not sure whether it's awesome or I hate it. it's quite hard. Combat vs. treasure costs are crippling, and combat seems to me very much about not ever getting hit, because if you do, even once, and if you survive, which isn't likely, healing is so fantastically expensive you will have wiped out any profit you might have made in that entire adventure. arc. I went up two whole levels and was actually money in the hole. No equipment upgrades, no nothing. Just bullet and medicine replacement.

You actually want to avoid random encounters as much as possible, because there is barely any treasure in them You'll drop $100 in bullets even if you win, and recoup $15. and if you get hit it's $100-350 depending on how hard it was. Again if you don;t have to reload because the mobs one-shot your medic in the first round and the game is effectively lost. (and they always shoot the medic first) All animals are appprently capable of speech and both smarter and more coordinate than your human characters because there is no pulling of mobs. no matter how far away giant rabbit is, if you cap his buddy every animal on the map will come for you in concert, and they all have the medic identified.

It's kinda different to have to wish for a mod to make the monsters more realistic by making them LESS intelligent.

excepting all that though the game is pretty good. big, in depth, and so far interesting. Can't tell if it's actually open world yet. I'm not getting a lot of choices. They give em to you but then block all the options with radiation barriers, you can;t pass through, so it's so far been encounter 1, encounter 2, etc...

It's been winning awards though, so i'm hopefull it will get better.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> side note:
> 
> Since fallout 4 won't be here till fall, I picked up wasteland 2 to tide me over.
> 
> It seems to be kind of like the other way fallout 3 could have gone after fallout 2. Not sure whether it's awesome or I hate it. it's quite hard. Combat vs. treasure costs are crippling, and combat seems to me very much about not ever getting hit, because if you do, even once, and if you survive, which isn't likely, healing is so fantastically expensive you will have wiped out any profit you might have made in that entire adventure. arc. I went up two whole levels and was actually money in the hole. No equipment upgrades, no nothing. Just bullet and medicine replacement.
> 
> You actually want to avoid random encounters as much as possible, because there is barely any treasure in them You'll drop $100 in bullets even if you win, and recoup $15. and if you get hit it's $100-350 depending on how hard it was. Again if you don;t have to reload because the mobs one-shot your medic in the first round and the game is effectively lost. (and they always shoot the medic first) All animals are appprently capable of speech and both smarter and more coordinate than your human characters because there is no pulling of mobs. no matter how far away giant rabbit is, if you cap his buddy every animal on the map will come for you in concert, and they all have the medic identified.
> 
> It's kinda different to have to wish for a mod to make the monsters more realistic by making them LESS intelligent.
> 
> excepting all that though the game is pretty good. big, in depth, and so far interesting. Can't tell if it's actually open world yet. I'm not getting a lot of choices. They give em to you but then block all the options with radiation barriers, you can;t pass through, so it's so far been encounter 1, encounter 2, etc...
> 
> It's been winning awards though, so i'm hopefull it will get better.


It is pretty hard. Early on in the game, you get two choices. I don't exactly recall what the other choice was but the path I took lead me to some settlement that was infected by radioactive plants. I have little to no ammo or money, very low level and little experience. Yet I am getting PILLAGED by these plants. I started to google around and people were suggesting that you take the other choice. Going the way I did is very difficult or even game breaking. Which it feels like to me. I tried to progress but I just stopped. I'd love to get back into but I don't want to start over again


----------



## DBEAU

Tripped out


----------



## Death Saved

Why would you even where the thing for none cosplay reasons? i mean you can use the app without the hunk of plastic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Why would you even where the thing for none cosplay reasons? i mean you can use the app without the hunk of plastic.


Because it's fun?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because it's fun?


For 10 minutes then its in your closet rotting away?
No one here is going to go outside with it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *No one here is going to go outside* with it.


Lets be honest, when Fallout 4 comes out I'm sure no ones going to outside anyway


----------



## Azefore

Why buy the majority of collector's editions with that thinking? or anything novelty like for that matter.

They give you a display stand and screen insert for a reason.... Some people like to have collectibles and props.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Why buy the majority of collector's editions with that thinking? or anything novelty like for that matter.
> 
> They give you a display stand and screen insert for a reason.... Some people like to have collectibles and props.


Holy cats!
http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/2136084/we-are-not-worthy-o.gif

No, really! that's totally awesome!

i take it you will be buying two. One to do the aging and finish on. If you post a build log I will look at it. You do an amazing job.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Holy cats!
> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/2136084/we-are-not-worthy-o.gif[
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2498111/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> No, really! that's totally awesome!
> 
> i take it you will be buying two. One to do the aging and finish on. If you post a build log I will look at it. You do an amazing job.


Lol not mine. If I was getting two I'd probably resell one









This guy is on deviantart though, you can find his pictures/info there


----------



## bombastinator

bah. fooled by the previous research and the camera data at the bottom.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm sorry if it's been mentioned somewhere in the 300 or so posts here but has min. requirements come out yet? Or speculations of it?

A buddy of mine will want to build a PC soon and I'm sure FO4 is one game he'll want to play (if he doesn't get it on the xbone that is).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm sorry if it's been mentioned somewhere in the 300 or so posts here but has min. requirements come out yet? Or speculations of it?
> 
> A buddy of mine will want to build a PC soon and I'm sure FO4 is one game he'll want to play (if he doesn't get it on the xbone that is).


Does he want to mod it as well, since that's a whole different ball game.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm sorry if it's been mentioned somewhere in the 300 or so posts here but has min. requirements come out yet? Or speculations of it?
> 
> A buddy of mine will want to build a PC soon and I'm sure FO4 is one game he'll want to play (if he doesn't get it on the xbone that is).
> 
> 
> 
> Does he want to mod it as well, since that's a whole different ball game.
Click to expand...

I would say there's a good chance of it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I would say there's a good chance of it.


Should be fairly low. I'd imagine a 7850 / 660 (non ti) or above for good 1080p experience. Just speculating based on Skyrim and the fact that it's going to be running on next gen at 1080p/30fps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Should be fairly low. I'd imagine a 7850 / 660 (non ti) or above for good 1080p experience. Just speculating based on Skyrim and the fact that it's going to be running on next gen at 1080p/30fps


If he wants to mod the game, the requirements will greatly increase.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If he wants to mod the game, the requirements will greatly increase.


Of course but that is nearly impossible to determine. If you want the flexibility to mod as much as you want, I wouldn't go lower than a 280x or 960. Again, there are too many variables in terms of mods. Graphics mods? Content mods? HUD mods? Gameplay Mods?


----------



## Krusher33

Ya I probably should mention that he'll be a complete noob at it so probably no ENB or overhauls type mods. I'll probably have to help him out if there's script extenders and what not.

This is what I have for him so far but I need to trim off about $150 since his budget is $1k and need room for the game.









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/698NHx


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya I probably should mention that he'll be a complete noob at it so probably no ENB or overhauls type mods. I'll probably have to help him out if there's script extenders and what not.
> 
> This is what I have for him so far but I need to trim off about $150 since his budget is $1k and need room for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/698NHx


Does he have any parts to salvage or he needs speakers, monitor, m/kb like you have listed?

I would say that the build is actually really well thought out. I don't know how you could save more without skimping on the major components like the graphics card.

edit: Check the local ads, you can probably find someone selling an entire build for 1k or at least find some individual components.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya I probably should mention that he'll be a complete noob at it so probably no ENB or overhauls type mods. I'll probably have to help him out if there's script extenders and what not.
> 
> This is what I have for him so far but I need to trim off about $150 since his budget is $1k and need room for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/698NHx
> 
> 
> 
> Does he have any parts to salvage or he needs speakers, monitor, m/kb like you have listed?
> 
> I would say that the build is actually really well thought out. I don't know how you could save more without skimping on the major components like the graphics card.
Click to expand...

Ya, he needs the whole thing sadly. He only has a dual core laptop with GT 8600M GPU (I think). It's old, and very weak.

I might drop it down to 280X or 960 or something a bit cheaper since no one argued that those won't handle FO4. I do wish they'd hurry up and release the specs though. My main focus was 4GB or more in terms of GPU.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya, he needs the whole thing sadly. He only has a dual core laptop with GT 8600M GPU (I think). It's old, and very weak.
> 
> I might drop it down to 280X or 960 or something a bit cheaper since no one argued that those won't handle FO4. I do wish they'd hurry up and release the specs though. My main focus was 4GB or more in terms of GPU.


Well again, im SURE older gpu's will be able to handle it just fine. Just some sacrifices will have to be made *chants* "for the greater good".

2gbs gpu's are still functional for games at 1080p, it's just nice to have that extra buffer for down the line. As well as texture packs etc. Stick with the 4gb 960 or find a 3gb 280x like you've mentioned. I think the performance balance is very well thought out in that build but if you need to save money, I'd honestly look at used components.

If all else fails, look at 750ti's or i think its the 270x. I'm positive there is a really good value low end amd card, just can't remember if its that or a different model. It will still run better than a console but not by much. However, you will have the flexibility of PC gaming. So if you want to tone down some settings to get 2xaa or fxaa, you can. Even with that in mind, I would tell you friend to wait and save up the extra cash. It will go a long way.

Also, if it comes to Steam OS, you can cut out the Windows OS for now to save cash.


----------



## Krusher33

Ya the 4GB is in case he decides to add texture packs and of course future proofing.

(might even could sell him my 290X and buy me an upgrade)


----------



## Azefore

Why not get everything but the GPU for now, use the integrated graphics since it's not any worse than the laptop.

Then a week before launch find the best card for the money since it is November and that will give some time for potential price drops in both the new and used market as well as give leeway for more funds to be accrued for possibly higher end GPU.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Why not get everything but the GPU for now, use the integrated graphics since it's not any worse than the laptop.
> 
> Then a week before launch find the best card for the money since it is November and that will give some time for potential price drops in both the new and used market as well as give leeway for more funds to be accrued for possibly higher end GPU.


Maybe a brack friday bunduru


----------



## .theMetal

I'm all pre-ordered up as of tonight. It's going to be a loooonnnng 5 months.....


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Of course but that is nearly impossible to determine. If you want the flexibility to mod as much as you want, I wouldn't go lower than a 280x or 960. Again, there are too many variables in terms of mods. Graphics mods? Content mods? HUD mods? Gameplay Mods?


Running very heavily molded new Vegas on a single 7950 and can't make it go under 60 fps ever unless I run into some bug and it's minutes from crashing, which arguably doesn't count. I've actually got a pair of 7950s, but I took one out because it wasn't adding anything but power draw, heat, and fan wear


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Running very heavily molded new Vegas on a single 7950 and can't make it go under 60 fps ever unless I run into some bug and it's minutes from crashing, which arguably doesn't count. I've actually got a pair of 7950s, but I took one out because it wasn't adding anything but power draw, heat, and fan wear


I don't think 3 or NV should be compared. I'd go with Skyrim as a baseline and even so, the updated Creation Engine already adds better lighting so it will be a bit more demanding. How much more? Too early to tell. If I had to put my money on it, I think it would still be relative to Skyrim. Even GTA V for example, huge open world game with lots of detail, and I can run it on my 860m @ 1080p medium to high settings. I get about 40fps average. I can't see Fallout 4 being more demanding than that.

For Skyrim, I don't have ENB mods or any one mod that is super intensive.I do however have updated foliage, more trees, lush grass, the official HD texture pack, updated blood, and some additional content. Those mods put some strain on my 780 where it would dip on occasion below 60, but I was also playing at 1440p/ maxed.


----------



## pez

Pre-ordered mine from the Bethsoft store yesterday after missing it on Amazon again. I guess we'll see if it actually sticks. Great part is it's definitely not going to fit my daily phone or my backup phone







. (Nexus 6 and Note 3)


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I don't think 3 or NV should be compared. I'd go with Skyrim as a baseline and even so, the updated Creation Engine already adds better lighting so it will be a bit more demanding. How much more? Too early to tell. If I had to put my money on it, I think it would still be relative to Skyrim. Even GTA V for example, huge open world game with lots of detail, and I can run it on my 860m @ 1080p medium to high settings. I get about 40fps average. I can't see Fallout 4 being more demanding than that.
> 
> For Skyrim, I don't have ENB mods or any one mod that is super intensive.I do however have updated foliage, more trees, lush grass, the official HD texture pack, updated blood, and some additional content. Those mods put some strain on my 780 where it would dip on occasion below 60, but I was also playing at 1440p/ maxed.


whereas I am at 1080p

keep in mind the vanilla game is going to run @1080p + 30fps on an AMD APU. A pretty hot one, but still just an amd apu. even a 750ti card should have a bit of head room.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Pre-ordered mine from the Bethsoft store yesterday after missing it on Amazon again. I guess we'll see if it actually sticks. Great part is it's definitely not going to fit my daily phone or my backup phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (Nexus 6 and Note 3)


You're sure the note 3 won't fit? Well that leaves me out in the cold then.


----------



## sy573mx

I have been so excited about Fallout 4 - I even re-installed Fallout: New Vegas so I can get back into the Game.

Now I have to choose between Fallout 4 - Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain or the new Hitman.... Too many games for 2015 & I barely have time to play GTA V.

Not fair....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> You're sure the note 3 won't fit? Well that leaves me out in the cold then.


I confirmed it earlier myself since I'm a Nexus 6 owner as well and was curious:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just a heads up for the pipboy edition. There's foam inserts you swap or leave out to be able to put whatever phone you got into it if anyone hasn't heard it in an interview.
> 
> Pete Hines gave the dimensions of the packaging but not the pipboy but I just whipped this up quickly to figure out the length to guage the max phone size.
> 
> Using Energizer's tech sheet for the CR2032 each battery on the photo represents 20mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 batteries across is 140mm or 5.5inches roughly. So the phone shown is the iPhone 6 and not the plus.
> 
> So just answering my question for phablet usage (Nexus 6), it's not possible even with the insert taken out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll throw my iPhone 5s in just for it.


----------



## Krusher33

Ya... I was pretty unsure when they demo'd that. I was like "but the phones... there are so many sizes of them now."

And shapes.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya... I was pretty unsure when they demo'd that. I was like "but the phones... there are so many sizes of them now."
> 
> And shapes.


Todd Howard kept saying "most popular/common phones/devices". Just like 1440p monitors, 6" is the odd man out again lol.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Gonna pre-order next Thursday. Here's hoping my 970 can handle it maxed out at my puny resolution if 1920x1080.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There is no mod that fixes diagonal movement. Games in the 90s did better diagonal.


Made a video just for you


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> I have been so excited about Fallout 4 - I even re-installed Fallout: New Vegas so I can get back into the Game.
> 
> Now I have to choose between Fallout 4 - Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain or the new Hitman.... Too many games for 2015 & I barely have time to play GTA V.
> 
> Not fair....


Wait... what? New Hitman? There is a new one besides Absolution?









Shucks to be me right now. New infant, PDXLan modding, wife, 14yo daughter, work... and not one but 3 new games either out or scheduled for release?

No sleep for me.







Is okay I will catch up on sleep when I am six feet under.









~Ceadder


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait... what? New Hitman? There is a new one besides Absolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shucks to be me right now. New infant, PDXLan modding, wife, 14yo daughter, work... and not one but 3 new games either out or scheduled for release?
> 
> No sleep for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is okay I will catch up on sleep when I am six feet under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hitman 6, said to be more sandbox and no checkpoints and 6x larger levels or something, dont know the exact #.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> I have been so excited about Fallout 4 - I even re-installed Fallout: New Vegas so I can get back into the Game.
> 
> Now I have to choose between Fallout 4 - Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain or the new Hitman.... Too many games for 2015 & I barely have time to play GTA V.
> 
> Not fair....


Look at th bright side: Pick one, and by the time you are done with it, the others will be some combination of cheaper/discredited/debugged. At least one of them is going to turn out to actually suck. This way you can avoid it.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Made a video just for you


OK. I take your point. the game can get stupid as a 3ps. I don't play it that way though so it doesn't affect me


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> OK. I take your point. the game can get stupid as a 3ps. I don't play it that way though so it doesn't affect me


But it does affect everyone who plays in third person. You know, theres alot of people that do that.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Why buy the majority of collector's editions with that thinking? or anything novelty like for that matter.
> 
> They give you a display stand and screen insert for a reason.... Some people like to have collectibles and props.


I need that. All of it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But it does affect everyone who plays in third person. You know, theres alot of people that do that.


Doesn't effect me either.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But it does affect everyone who plays in third person. You know, theres alot of people that do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't effect me either.
Click to expand...

Me either. Occasionally I do back out of 1st into 3rd because I have accidentally dropped a nice weapon while using a KB for playing. So 3rd can still be a necessity. But otherwise I stick to 1st. Any game I can play in 1st is generally my mode of choice.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But it does affect everyone who plays in third person. You know, theres alot of people that do that.


so stop. It was never really designed to BE a third person. It's harder to fight that way anyway. I stand by my previous statements: I am very unsure this is the most broken thing in the engine, but I am fairly sure it would likely be one of the most difficult and expensive to fix. possibly to the point of just making a new one. Bethesda seems very much married to the engine. it probably save them tons of money not to have to keep developing and teaching their creatives to effectively use new ones. I don't see them doing it till they have no choice. And they're probably going to need their face rubbed in it at least once.

This may turn out to be very bad for Bethesda long term. The engine, as you have pointed out, is starting to get a bit long in the tooth, and i'm sure after 15 years of updates, patches and tweaks it is a massive messy hairball to deal with. When they finally do move to a new engine the surgery may be too painful for the company to survive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> so stop. It was never really designed to BE a third person. It's harder to fight that way anyway. I stand by my previous statements: I am very unsure this is the most broken thing in the engine, but I am fairly sure it would likely be one of the most difficult and expensive to fix. possibly to the point of just making a new one. Bethesda seems very much married to the engine. it probably save them tons of money not to have to keep developing and teaching their creatives to effectively use new ones. I don't see them doing it till they have no choice. And they're probably going to need their face rubbed in it at least once.
> 
> This may turn out to be very bad for Bethesda long term. The engine, as you have pointed out, is starting to get a bit long in the tooth, and i'm sure after 15 years of updates, patches and tweaks it is a massive messy hairball to deal with. When they finally do move to a new engine the surgery may be too painful for the company to survive.


Then why allow third?
And doing straferun animations takes what, an intern a few hours?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So rattled









The purpose of that video was just to show the extent of the poor animation. When you walk or run normally, it doesn't do that. That was just circle strafing, which I find hilarious because his foot never touches the ground. I play in both third and first person. I prefer exploring in third person and I like using the "shoulder" camera while shooting with a mixture of V.A.T.S. The first person is considerably worse than NV because of the lack of iron sights.

Honestly it's not that bad when you're playing normally but it is something that needs work. That's all.


----------



## snipekill2445

On the topic


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> On the topic


The animations look so much better. The transition from running to walking is still kinda meh, but there is definitely a huge improvement IMO.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then why allow third?
> And doing straferun animations takes what, an intern a few hours?


depends on how the engine is set up. I personally have no idea. I don't code. (I tried once. People pointed and laughed. with good cause) My suspicion is that if they didn't do it already it's probably because for some code reason it's a total pain in the butt. You may be correct, and if so it would be a good addition. My suspicion however is that it is not. Perhaps we will be blessed with a passing bethesda coder who can shed light, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So rattled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of that video was just to show the extent of the poor animation. When you walk or run normally, it doesn't do that. That was just circle strafing, which I find hilarious because his foot never touches the ground. I play in both third and first person. I prefer exploring in third person and I like using the "shoulder" camera while shooting with a mixture of V.A.T.S. The first person is considerably worse than NV because of the lack of iron sights.
> 
> Honestly it's not that bad when you're playing normally but it is something that needs work. That's all.


Don't be rattled. It was an excellent post that succinctly and accurately described the problem. It allowed the discussion to move forward. U dun good. don't worry about it. if rep was sendable on this thread you'd have some from me.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Don't be rattled. It was an excellent post that succinctly and accurately described the problem. It allowed the discussion to move forward. U dun good. don't worry about it. if rep was sendable on this thread you'd have some from me.


Oh my apologies for the miscommunication. I was directing the rattled comment to this board. Not about anyone in particular.









I just thought I stirred up some more unnecessary controversy with the whole topic. Which is rather minuscule in the grand scheme of things. *Goes back to circle strafing*

Anyone else getting back into 3 or NV? I tried NV first, set up some mods but I don't know. I can't love NV like I can 3. It just doesn't have the same charm. The biggest draw back for me is the insanely crappy environment. I just can't stand being in the Mojave desert. It's so bland and boring. The result of a nuke already made everything brown, lets go to a naturally brown place and make it more brown!

However, jumping back into Fallout 3, even with it's less diverse conversations and insignificant impact on human choices as the opinions might say... it's just my jam. I prefer the characters, the world, the quests etc. I think NV would appeal to me more if the core of Vegas had more focus. Same with the Casino's. I think they could of done a lot more. However, the only DLC I have played for NV is Dead Money. I've heard amazing things about Old World Blues & Lonesome World. Back on 3, I have gone through all the DLC's. Even multiple times and Point Lookout remains my favourite expansion. I sincerely hope we continue to get expansions for 4. I'd like Shivering Isles size and scope... please. Bethesda... it's all I ask. No horse armour


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> You're sure the note 3 won't fit? Well that leaves me out in the cold then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I confirmed it earlier myself since I'm a Nexus 6 owner as well and was curious:


Yeah, I was referring to that post from Azefore. I've got an old iPhone 4, though, so I'll just throw that in there for show.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh my apologies for the miscommunication. I was directing the rattled comment to this board. Not about anyone in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I stirred up some more unnecessary controversy with the whole topic. Which is rather minuscule in the grand scheme of things. *Goes back to circle strafing*
> 
> Anyone else getting back into 3 or NV? I tried NV first, set up some mods but I don't know. I can't love NV like I can 3. It just doesn't have the same charm. The biggest draw back for me is the insanely crappy environment. I just can't stand being in the Mojave desert. It's so bland and boring. The result of a nuke already made everything brown, lets go to a naturally brown place and make it more brown!
> 
> However, jumping back into Fallout 3, even with it's less diverse conversations and insignificant impact on human choices as the opinions might say... it's just my jam. I prefer the characters, the world, the quests etc. I think NV would appeal to me more if the core of Vegas had more focus. Same with the Casino's. I think they could of done a lot more. However, the only DLC I have played for NV is Dead Money. I've heard amazing things about Old World Blues & Lonesome World. Back on 3, I have gone through all the DLC's. Even multiple times and Point Lookout remains my favourite expansion. I sincerely hope we continue to get expansions for 4. I'd like Shivering Isles size and scope... please. Bethesda... it's all I ask. No horse armour


I got back into FO3... I was actually getting the Fallout itch before FO4 was announced, that just kinda kicked it up a couple notches.

I agree with you on the environments, I always favored DC over the Mojave. Just feels so much more destroyed.

I also got a bunch of mods that add in more enemies and quests (FWE, MMM, wasteland violence, We Want More, etc) so I'm still finding new content.

I was using Feng Shui to build a house, great mod but holy crap the entire time I was thinking about how much better base building will be in FO4.

Of course I had to redo the Replicated Man quest, it has tidbits about the Institute all over.


----------



## snipekill2445

Being able to just add more content indefinitely is such a great part of PC gaming


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hitman 6, said to be more sandbox and no checkpoints and 6x larger levels or something, dont know the exact #.


Hitman - 8 December - Steam.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I got back into FO3... I was actually getting the Fallout itch before FO4 was announced, that just kinda kicked it up a couple notches.
> 
> I agree with you on the environments, I always favored DC over the Mojave. Just feels so much more destroyed.
> 
> I also got a bunch of mods that add in more enemies and quests (FWE, MMM, wasteland violence, We Want More, etc) so I'm still finding new content.
> 
> I was using Feng Shui to build a house, great mod but holy crap the entire time I was thinking about how much better base building will be in FO4.
> 
> Of course I had to redo the Replicated Man quest, it has tidbits about the Institute all over.


My only problem with mods is, like everything else made by random people the quality is random.

My solution was to simply follow the herd and pick the most popular highest rated mods to start.

Project Nevada is really an excellent makeover mod for those replaying the game. Especially the hardcore setting. It doesn't really make it more difficult, but the existence of food and water make so much more sense, and with the modification system if you don't like how it eats into your inventory space you can simply change it. The best additional content I've found so far is the someguy series 1&2. 3 & 4 get progressively weirder. There is one fantastic house/additional content mod which was so handy I found myself unable to enjoy the game without it. The single magic feature is the inventory sorter. You go in the course, activate the laptop, and it will sort all your crud in various labeled containers by type. It's not perfect, but it's such a gigantic time saver that it doesn't matter. Inventory sorters would actually be my preferred addition to fallout 4 over the animation fix. You spend much more time playing the game, and less sorting through inventory screens

I tried world of pain, which is huuuuge, but there is some sort of problem with enemy detection that makes the later parts unplayable, which is very frustrating. There are several competing environmental background mods which I find to be so much a matter of taste to be unable to make a specific recommendation.


----------



## snipekill2445

You could say I have a few mods. That's not all of them, there's another 15~ that I'm not using atm


----------



## hamzta09

I just run these few mods:



And
FOSE + FNV4GB + NVAC
Enhanced Shaders NEVADA SKIES - ENB 249 and 263 - My gameworld turns Transparent when I take Steam screenshots.
NMC Texture Overhaul - Medium and Poco Bueno overwrite NMC.
Commando & The Professional Weapon Animation packs.
MTUI.
Weapon Retexture Project.

I would run Fallout Character Overhaul but game usually goes unstable when running NPC overhauls.


----------



## bombastinator

may need to look at a couple of those myself. the mod with the sorter is CouriersCache(WSE) there's a tiny bit of additional content with it and an OK but not terribly impressive long gun. I forget which mod adds the fergusun rifle, which IS a touch broken after you get a scope onto it.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Been having the Fallout itch too. I also prefer FO3 but every time I install it on my new rig, I can play a little bit but then all input stops working in-game, Windows still works but no keyboard, mouse, or controller in-game. The input gets stuck in an infinite loop of whatever button you were pressing when it happened. IE if you're walking forward, all input will stop working and my character will keep moving forward infinitely. FO:NV _wants_ to glitch out, but it holds on and keeps working so I'm stuck with NV atm, which I'm not fond of. NV was fun the first time through, but it doesn't have the replay value or "charm" of FO3.

Guess I'll wait for 4 which looks amazing. It looks so much more polished and smooth.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea it definitely doesn't have the replay value...



You could say I have a few hours in this game


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yea it definitely doesn't have the replay value...
> 
> 
> 
> You could say I have a few hours in this game


All that says is: "Oh look, a rock, lets admire it for an hour.... /zzzz oooh wait, what was I doing? OOOH LOOK A GECKO LETS CHASE IT!"


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> All that says is: "Oh look, a rock *a mod*, lets admire it for an hour....


Pretty much how I've gotten that much time in the game, I still play it too, so the hours are gonna keep adding up..


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You could say I have a few mods. That's not all of them, there's another 15~ that I'm not using atm


I have just under 100 mods installed (none of which are singular gun mods) for my most recent playthrough of New Vegas and it's actually one of my least modded playthroughs aside from playing vanilla when the game first came out. I usually have between 150-200 mods installed at once and, amazingly, I hardly ever crash.

I am so excited to see what modders are able to do with the updated engine and specifically the settlement building mechanic for Fallout 4. I can see the settlement system becoming a whole game within itself. It's going to be amazing.

On the topic of replay value, it really depends on which game you personally enjoy more. As someone who loves both games, I don't find one to have more replay value than the other. I've invested a lot of time in both.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I have just under 100 mods installed (none of which are singular gun mods) for my most recent playthrough of New Vegas and it's actually one of my least modded playthroughs aside from playing vanilla when the game first came out. I usually have between 150-200 mods installed at once and, amazingly, I hardly ever crash.
> 
> I am so excited to see what modders are able to do with the updated engine and specifically the settlement building mechanic for Fallout 4. I can see the settlement system becoming a whole game within itself. It's going to be amazing.
> 
> On the topic of replay value, it really depends on which game you personally enjoy more. As someone who loves both games, I don't find one to have more replay value than the other. I've invested a lot of time in both.


Settlement system? Can you elaborate?

And to the other guys, I didn't mean NV has no replay value, I meant it doesn't have as much replay value as FO3, IMHO. But I'm also probably biased because I haven't played FO3 for a while now and I'm frustrated because I can't play it, but I like FO3 better.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Settlement system? Can you elaborate?


From the E3 presentation, they went over the in-game building mechanics for building both a house/structure/linked items and then entire settlements of varying locations.

If you have enough caps and/or do the quests you'll be able to own quite a few settlement locations is my guess.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Settlement system? Can you elaborate?
> 
> And to the other guys, I didn't mean NV has no replay value, I meant it doesn't have as much replay value as FO3, IMHO. But I'm also probably biased because I haven't played FO3 for a while now and I'm frustrated because I can't play it, but I like FO3 better.


Have you watched the Fallout 4 part of Bethesda's E3 conference? They show off how the settlements will work.






Here's a nice summary of everything. At 17:40 is when he starts talking about settlements.


----------



## Ceadderman

An updated Skyrim engine. Nice. You can hate on Skyrims engine all you want but the graphics for it were simply *AMAZING* when it was launched.









I for one cannot wait to get my hands on this.

Have NV, Skyrim and some others that get/got a lot of my gaming hours. It's certainly not going to be difficult for me to enjoy FO4 but it will be difficult to tear myself away from it. Man The wife is gonna be peeved.









~Ceadder


----------



## Guy Fawkes

I think I liked NV better because of the better storyline. Lets be honest FO3 story kinda sucked, which you might not notice first playthrough. I mean it did a great job of setting everything up and getting you hooked, but then it just kinda fizzled. Even more so when compared to NV. I cant even really point out one single thing that made it not great. It was just lackluster somehow.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> I think I liked NV better because of the better storyline. Lets be honest FO3 story kinda sucked, which you might not notice first playthrough. I mean it did a great job of setting everything up and getting you hooked, but then it just kinda fizzled. Even more so when compared to NV. I cant even really point out one single thing that made it not great. It was just lackluster somehow.


To each their own. I personally enjoyed FO3's story more.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> An updated Skyrim engine. Nice. You can hate on Skyrims engine all you want but the graphics for it were simply *AMAZING* when it was launched.


No they werent... they were terrible the moment they released a trailer.

Crysis, a game from 2007, still rocking most modern games in terms of graphics.


----------



## doogk

I cant wait.

I need to play New Vegas, some reason it never held my interest after the 1st hour, I think it might have kept crashing too or something.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No they werent... they were terrible the moment they released a trailer.
> 
> Crysis, a game from 2007, still rocking most modern games in terms of graphics.


Yeah but pretty much no hardware could run it lol. Sadly devs cater is the lowest common denominator because it makes them the most money. But I still thought the graphics were pretty good at the time. I remember looking over land scapes thinking damn this is beautiful.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Yeah but pretty much no hardware could run it lol. Sadly devs cater is the lowest common denominator because it makes them the most money. But I still thought the graphics were pretty good at the time. I remember looking over land scapes thinking damn this is beautiful.


I thought it looked great for its time too, especially how well it ran on lower hardware. I remember when it came out, I was playing it on my laptop with a 460m and it really impressed me. I couldn't believe a laptop could run a big open world game at release, with near steady 60fps. Compared to other games at the time, it didn't blow away the competition. It did hold its own ground though. I think Oblivion was the most graphically advanced Bethesda game for its time.

Absolutely obsessed with Oblivion. Blew me straight out of the water.


----------



## Ceadderman

Love Oblivion. But I got sucked into the whole manufacturing item gig back in the Morrowind(?) series. It was awesome to create armor in the Nord realms. So Oblivion was a tad bit of a letdown for me. Finding/Winning Daedric gear helped smooth it over, but building/upgrading my own gear is what really put Skyrim at the top of my ES list.

It's not as visually exciting as FC series 2 and on or as entertain as BLands but if you want something replay able with loads of things to do in what is essentially an open world, Bethesda games are generally the games to play. I love all of them. Too bad I haven't seen the earlier ones on Steam. Last I checked Oblivion is the earliest that's available.

I really hope that FO4 will compete well for my gaming time.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love Oblivion. But I got sucked into the whole manufacturing item gig back in the Morrowind(?) series. It was awesome to create armor in the Nord realms. So Oblivion was a tad bit of a letdown for me. Finding/Winning Daedric gear helped smooth it over, but building/upgrading my own gear is what really put Skyrim at the top of my ES list.
> 
> It's not as visually exciting as FC series 2 and on or as entertain as BLands but if you want something replay able with loads of things to do in what is essentially an open world, Bethesda games are generally the games to play. I love all of them. Too bad I haven't seen the earlier ones on Steam. Last I checked Oblivion is the earliest that's available.
> 
> I really hope that FO4 will compete well for my gaming time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well I do know for a fact that Morrowind is available at steam (which would mean at least one older than Oblivion) since I have it in my own game list there, but none of the older TES games can be found there. You can however find the earlier Fallout games (FO1, FO2 and Tactics) on steam although those are not technically speaking Bethesda games even though Bethesda now own the rights to them.

The thing that really makes fallout/TES games something else is the mods though, but I'm quite worried that Bethesda and Valve will start pushing paid mods quite heavily. Especially since my current Skyrim mod list would set me back at least 1k$ if they were for sale.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha yeah I know all about paid mods. Freaking Sid Meier and his Civ 5 paid mods started quite the tidy profit margin. Have all of those. My Skyrim mods could choke a horse if it were all on paper. My brother has Nexus compiler and he gave it to me after I got my copy of Skyrim. I used to play Skyrim on his system quite a lot he inherited an buttload of hours.









So yeah I hope Bethesda and Valve stick to free mods. Of course I don't believe they can sell any mod that they themselves did not generate.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Haha yeah I know all about paid mods. Freaking Sid Meier and his Civ 5 paid mods started quite the tidy profit margin. Have all of those. My Skyrim mods could choke a horse if it were all on paper. My brother has Nexus compiler and he gave it to me after I got my copy of Skyrim. I used to play Skyrim on his system quite a lot he inherited an buttload of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah I hope Bethesda and Valve stick to free mods. Of course I don't believe they can sell any mod that they themselves did not generate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


While I prefer free mods (who doesn't?) I will never get in the way of a modder who wants to charge for his work if allowed. I strongly believe modders reserve the right to assign a price to their creations if allowed by the developer.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> While I prefer free mods (who doesn't?) I will never get in the way of a modder who wants to charge for his work if allowed. I strongly believe modders reserve the right to assign a price to their creations if allowed by the developer.


Ofcourse, but getting payed for your work also entails quite a lot more responisibility regarding the developement of that mod as well. While I personally don't have a problem with people getting payed for their work, I do have several concerns when they do just that:

Getting payed for a mod requires you to make sure it works with the game as intended as well as other payed mods, and with games like skyrim and Fallout it is simply impossible to do that. The main reason being the severe instability that both Gamebryo and Creation engine starts showing when you get close to 100 plugins enabled.
The problem with paid mods was exactly what happened when skyrim paid mods was released on Steam. Mainly that when you start charging for stuff you are required to look at the rights and so on of mods, and I know there was at least 1 paid mod on Steam that was dependent on another mod to work, which again broke the copy right of the original mod. Not to mention that paid mods on a system that is not superviced, almost encourages people to rip of others work and set it up as a paid version for themselves.
But really, though people should be able to charge for their own work if they truly want to. Still it could be very bad for the community since up until recently it has been dependent on passionate people to get mods out, but I fear that may change once money enters the picture as it always does.

Personally I am far more fond of the donation system that is in use on Nexus and I frequently donate a bit here and a bit there when I believe a modder truly deserves it. In my eyes it's simply better to do a donation system, and if Valve includes such a thing in their repository I am fairly sure that it will work out a lot better than if they outright take cash for stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Ofcourse, but getting payed for your work also entails quite a lot more responisibility regarding the developement of that mod as well. While I personally don't have a problem with people getting payed for their work, I do have several concerns when they do just that:
> 
> Getting payed for a mod requires you to make sure it works with the game as intended as well as other payed mods, and with games like skyrim and Fallout it is simply impossible to do that. The main reason being the severe instability that both Gamebryo and Creation engine starts showing when you get close to 100 plugins enabled.
> The problem with paid mods was exactly what happened when skyrim paid mods was released on Steam. Mainly that when you start charging for stuff you are required to look at the rights and so on of mods, and I know there was at least 1 paid mod on Steam that was dependent on another mod to work, which again broke the copy right of the original mod. Not to mention that paid mods on a system that is not superviced, almost encourages people to rip of others work and set it up as a paid version for themselves.
> But really, though people should be able to charge for their own work if they truly want to. Still it could be very bad for the community since up until recently it has been dependent on passionate people to get mods out, but I fear that may change once money enters the picture as it always does.
> 
> Personally I am far more fond of the donation system that is in use on Nexus and I frequently donate a bit here and a bit there when I believe a modder truly deserves it. In my eyes it's simply better to do a donation system, and if Valve includes such a thing in their repository I am fairly sure that it will work out a lot better than if they outright take cash for stuff.



I definitely agree that if a modder decides to sell his/her mod, it should work perfectly when installed by itself on a fresh game. It is not the modder's responsibility if the mod conflicts with another mod however IMO.
Ultimately, all mods are "owned" by the developer I believe, but you are correct in that there are a ton of grey areas legally, especially whether or not a modder has the right to build a mod based on another modder's work.
As for your comment, honestly it depends on how one defines the community. The majority of the "modding" community are just gamers who use the mods. They don't make mods, don't know how to make mods, and don't care about learning how to make mods. They don't troubleshoot or provide feedback when something goes wrong, outside of moaning and whining and are generally pompous, entitled, self-serving douches. They should never, ever be associated with the actual modding community (people in charge of STEPS, GEMS, and actual modders), which is significantly smaller in comparison. They only want what benefits THEM. They honestly couldn't care about anyone else. It should be of notice, that most actual modders and legitimate members of the modding community were cautiously fine with having paid mods, though most said they wouldn't do it.

Donations are great, but IMO should never replace paid mods if the idea is revisited. Rather, it should complement paid mods as an additional payment option. One should be able to put up a mod as free, paid, or accepting donations. That way everyone (ideally of course) wins in the long run, unless the mod you want specifically starts being a paid one. I was excited about seeing paid mods personally, because I believe it will ultimately promote higher quality mods and crappy mods looking for a quick cash grab gets filtered out over time. Sure a lot could go wrong, but a lot could go right as well.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh, I never see paid mods taking off. The community has shown they clearly don't want them, and Beth said they have no intentions of re-introducing paid mods with FO4.

Tbh there are way too many issues/problems with paid mods, and I personally think somebody charging $5 for a retexture that took them an hour is a bit greedy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh, I never see paid mods taking off. The community has shown they clearly don't want them, and Beth said they have no intentions of re-introducing paid mods with FO4.
> 
> Tbh there are way too many issues/problems with paid mods, and I personally think somebody charging $5 for a retexture that took them an hour is a bit greedy.


Wouldn't modders have to apply for monetization, meaning they couldn't just charge a stupid price for a simple gun retexture or similar?

I'm kinda stuck in the middle when it comes to this. Most of the interesting and more expansive mods would be locked behind a pay gate which would kinda suck. However, I understand where modders are coming from since some of them do put in *a lot* of work into their mods. Such a tricky situation..


----------



## Azefore

I'll probably be starting up doing my own mods when FO4 comes out here. I think it's best left as a way to improve/change the game while getting name recognition for it and possibly people looking into you for future projects/etc.

Donations are probably the most legitimate way to contribute to the creator.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'll probably be starting up doing my own mods when FO4 comes out here. I think it's best left as a way to improve/change the game while getting name recognition for it and possibly people looking into you for future projects/etc.
> 
> Donations are probably the most legitimate way to contribute to the creator.


Donations have always been, and will always be. It's a much better format than demanding payment.

I would actually like some kind of Kickstarter system for mods. I think it could be quite successful, as it currently is for indie devs.

As an aside, does anyone have a reliable link for how I can get Fallout 3 running so I can complete a playthrough prior to Fallout 4?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> Donations have always been, and will always be. It's a much better format than demanding payment.
> 
> I would actually like some kind of Kickstarter system for mods. I think it could be quite successful, as it currently is for indie devs.
> 
> As an aside, does anyone have a reliable link for how I can get Fallout 3 running so I can complete a playthrough prior to Fallout 4?


Google is a reliable source of links


----------



## moocowman

The problem with donations in modding is that most people don't.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The problem with donations in modding is that most people don't.


"Problem"


----------



## Azefore

The ratio is pretty low I'd say but it depends on how you advertise it and show off the product. You could have the best mod of 1-2 months with a small embedded donation button on the way bottom of the page and not get a hit but if you keep it simple, short, and upfront I'm sure the turn out would be better.

But then again you're not really making a mod to get paid for it (CS:GO skin sell to Valve, and other like stuff aside), you're just sharing what you've made to enhance you're own gameplay first.

Weapon and power armor parts is my first plan simply because the modular nature of the system now. Then on to custom assets for the in-game building mechanic.


----------



## Ceadderman

Because most people don't believe that a mod built in an hour is worthy of $5.

Never mind the host site costs money and that $5 is actually quite less than minimum wage. And the time to ensure that the mod works reliably well with the game...

The market dictates whether or not said modder makes money or starves. Case in point Misery 2.1. I would pay the modder $5 for that. It works pretty seamlessly with Call of Pripyat. I didn't happen onto it by accident. Word of mouth is what led me to download and install it. It's reasonably good including the choice of English dialogues where CoP is almost all Russian in atmosphere and English in general interactions with NPCs.

I'm not one of those people with deep pockets either. So I vote with my wallet with my purchases. If I have to set aside $5 to get a reasonably well done Mod then I will.









~Ceadder


----------



## snipekill2445

I didn't realize paid mods existed. I can't see myself ever paying for a mod, if someone is making a mod for a game just to get money, they're doing it for the wrong reason imo


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I didn't realize paid mods existed. I can't see myself ever paying for a mod, if someone is making a mod for a game just to get money, they're doing it for the wrong reason imo


Misery 2.1 isn't a paid mod and paid mods ate pretty rare tbh. I was just meaning that if it were I could see paying $5 in regards to someone else's stance that they wouldn't because it doesn't take much time.

Hence the market decides yes or no. There are paid mods(DLC) from some developers. Borderlands is an excellent example.

*"Let's throw a door here. And let's see how far we can go with a mini map. Let's see what quest we can throw in that's not too repetitive and see how much we can sell it for. "*

People will either buy it if they like the game or just wait for GOTY to be offered by Steam. The latter option is generally the way I go.









~Ceadder


----------



## snipekill2445

I buy my DLC during Steam sales when it's at least 75% off


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Made a video just for you


You see, the vault floors are so shiny you can glide on them!


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> From the E3 presentation, they went over the in-game building mechanics for building both a house/structure/linked items and then entire settlements of varying locations.
> 
> If you have enough caps and/or do the quests you'll be able to own quite a few settlement locations is my guess.


I never understood how you can have not enough caps, after approx. 2 hours of gameplay you're sitting on a thousand or even more. Anything on top of that is unneeded.

I hope the make caps harder to earn in F4 and add som point to scavenging.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> I never understood how you can have not enough caps, after approx. 2 hours of gameplay you're sitting on a thousand or even more. Anything on top of that is unneeded.
> 
> I hope the make caps harder to earn in F4 and add som point to scavenging.


That's why I hope for the inclusion of a proper hardcore mode. Even the trailer already made it seem like you're over powered with the Vertibird and jetpack'd power armour


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> after approx. 2 hours of gameplay you're sitting on a thousand or even more. Anything on top of that is unneeded.


Unless you actually want to buy something better than a 9mm pistol.

lol


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh, I never see paid mods taking off. The community has shown they clearly don't want them, and Beth said they have no intentions of re-introducing paid mods with FO4.
> 
> Tbh there are way too many issues/problems with paid mods, and I personally think somebody charging $5 for a retexture that took them an hour is a bit greedy.


I would say the community did not want paid mods as they were presented in this instance. There may still be a way to make it work, but yes. Figuring out an abuse proof model is really tough. The problem is when you open up pandora's cash box all kinds of nastes fly out and buzz around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The problem with donations in modding is that most people don't.


this is different from donations in the the rest of society how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> I never understood how you can have not enough caps, after approx. 2 hours of gameplay you're sitting on a thousand or even more. Anything on top of that is unneeded.
> 
> I hope the make caps harder to earn in F4 and add som point to scavenging.


Depends heavily on play style, what equipment/skills you happen to have, and toon level. If your toon does not have a high repair skill and a suite of repair perks, you're going to need money really really bad just to keep your fighting ability up.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Unless you actually want to buy something better than a 9mm pistol.
> 
> lol


All I need is a shotgun and some bolt-action rifle, high speech, lockpick and repair.


----------



## snipekill2445

I like to have a rifle with a scope, an assault rifle, a handgun, a submachine gun and a shotgun >_>


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Because most people don't believe that a mod built in an hour is worthy of $5.
> 
> Never mind the host site costs money and that $5 is actually quite less than minimum wage. And the time to ensure that the mod works reliably well with the game...
> 
> The market dictates whether or not said modder makes money or starves. Case in point Misery 2.1. I would pay the modder $5 for that. It works pretty seamlessly with Call of Pripyat. I didn't happen onto it by accident. Word of mouth is what led me to download and install it. It's reasonably good including the choice of English dialogues where CoP is almost all Russian in atmosphere and English in general interactions with NPCs.
> 
> I'm not one of those people with deep pockets either. So I vote with my wallet with my purchases. If I have to set aside $5 to get a reasonably well done Mod then I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I wouldn't be too happy about paying $5 for a simple texture either but from what I saw, new weapons (not retextures) were going for $.25-.50, new armor sets were between $1-2 and larger mods like new areas or towns were around $3. The pricing wasn't that bad.

And I would pay a bit more for mods like Misery. I'd pay $10 at least. People put a crazy amount of work and time into overhauls like that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That's why I hope for the inclusion of a proper hardcore mode. Even the trailer already made it seem like you're over powered with the Vertibird and jetpack'd power armour


I'm pretty confident that there will be a proper hardcore mod and, of course, modders will make it even more hardcore. I also have a feeling that things like the Vertibird and Power Armor will be late game stuff or limited if you get them earlier in the game. I can see the jetpack being a mod for your Power Armor that you earn or buy later in the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> this is different from donations in the the rest of society how?


Where did I say that it was different? My point was that it's not really a reliable way of getting paid for your work.

Unrelated..

I really want to try my hand at modding this time around and I don't mean just player homes since I've made plenty of those. I think it would be a cool thing to learn.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I like to have a rifle with a scope, an assault rifle, a handgun, a submachine gun and a shotgun >_>


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I like to have a rifle with a scope, an assault rifle, a handgun, a submachine gun and a shotgun >_>


Anti-Material Rifle
Hunting Rifle + Scope
Plasma Rifle
Hunting Shotgun
That Gun

Bring it on, wasteland.


----------



## moocowman

I really hope FO4's gunplay isn't as cheap feeling as previous games. One of my bigger issues with FO3 and NV was how the guns felt. The sounds and animations just made them feel really weak and not really satisfying to use. Guns like the .50 AMR didn't feel as powerful as they should have and the animations for pulling up your iron sights in New Vegas definitely didn't look very good at all. The sound design didn't help either. I'm sure it's quite a bit better, though. The gunplay and sound design does seem better judging from the gameplay footage.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Anti-Material Rifle
> Hunting Rifle + Scope
> Plasma Rifle
> Hunting Shotgun
> That Gun
> 
> Bring it on, wasteland.


Double Barrel Shotgun

Wild Bill's Sidearm (.32 is quite common ammo)

Lincoln Repeater

Perforator

Man Opener

The Dismemberer

and lots of bottle cap mines


----------



## Krusher33

The problem I have with paying for mods is that so many of them renders the game unstable or even cause glitches. It scares me to pay money knowing the risk is there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The problem I have with paying for mods is that so many of them renders the game unstable or even cause glitches. It scares me to pay money knowing the risk is there.


The stability requirement should only apply to with a fresh game with no other mods. It should not be the modder's job to guarantee compatibility with other mods; that's on the moddee.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The problem I have with paying for mods is that so many of them renders the game unstable or even cause glitches. It scares me to pay money knowing the risk is there.
> 
> 
> 
> The stability requirement should only apply to with a fresh game with no other mods. It should not be the modder's job to guarantee compatibility with other mods; that's on the moddee.
Click to expand...

Right. So I'm not going to uninstall my other 100 mods just for the convenience of 1 mod I paid for. No thanks.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. So I'm not going to uninstall my other 100 mods just for the convenience of 1 mod I paid for. No thanks.


Sounds relatively biased and over-exaggerated. It's usually only one mod conflicting with another singular mod the majority of the time.

And then who's to say the paid mod is the one at fault, one of free ones can be just as likely.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. So I'm not going to uninstall my other 100 mods just for the convenience of 1 mod I paid for. No thanks.


You wouldn't have to uninstall your mods. There are many tools such as BOSS or Wrye Bash which help you find instabilities and conflicting mods. The better mods also tend to list what mods or what types of mods that are incompatible with them. That's about as far as I expect modders to go when it comes to this. Some modders do put out compatibility patches but it's not their responsibility to do so. It's a bit ridiculous to expect them to make sure their mod is compatible with every single one of the hundreds or thousands of mods that exist for these games.

I currently have 196 mods installed in Skyrim and 100 in New Vegas. I have no issues with instability since I took the time to install and organized the mods properly as well as make sure none of them are conflicting.


----------



## Slay

Heh, wish I had your patience. For me it goes like this:

Install a mod
Does the game crash? If yes, proceed to 3, else go to 1
Remove the problematic mod, go to point 1
I could never get EVE to work...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Heh, wish I had your patience. For me it goes like this:
> 
> Install a mod
> Does the game crash? If yes, proceed to 3, else go to 1
> Remove the problematic mod, go to point 1
> I could never get EVE to work...


Drag n Drop. Play.

If other mods: Run LOOT (Formerly known as BOSS)
Play.


----------



## Krusher33

Right I use those tools to find compatibility problems with mods from Nexus already.

What I'm saying is that I don't want to pay $10 for mod, find out it doesn't work with my current mods, and lose my $10. I consider that to be too big of a risk. It's like buying a lottery ticket to me.

For example, what if you bought a mod, find out that it conflicts with another one you would really like to keep? Or maybe uninstalling the conflicting mod causes you to have to start a new game because it's going to screw up your save files?

Or what about if you bought a mod, then later you bought another but they conflict with each other? You lose the money of either one of those.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Drag n Drop. Play.
> 
> If other mods: Run LOOT (Formerly known as BOSS)
> Play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You wouldn't have to uninstall your mods. There are many tools such as BOSS or Wrye Bash which help you find instabilities and conflicting mods. The better mods also tend to list what mods or what types of mods that are incompatible with them. That's about as far as I expect modders to go when it comes to this. Some modders do put out compatibility patches but it's not their responsibility to do so. It's a bit ridiculous to expect them to make sure their mod is compatible with every single one of the hundreds or thousands of mods that exist for these games.
> 
> I currently have 196 mods installed in Skyrim and 100 in New Vegas. I have no issues with instability since I took the time to install and organized the mods properly as well as make sure none of them are conflicting.


Merging mods is never as simple as this. I've spent countless hours manually merging mods for both Fallouts and Skyrim, a merged patch/sorted load order only gets a little bit of the work done. Yeah the game will start, but both/all mods won't have all their intended effects.

What I mean is if you have say, an NPC face overhaul mod and an NPC inventory overhaul, if you have the latter mod loaded after then any affected character will not have the altered faces. More often than not a merged patch or whatever will NOT fix this and you will have to choose between one or the other. This is the same for mods that effect interiors, worldspaces, etc, such as lighting overhauls and ambient music overhauls. Merged patches pretty much only get containers and leveled/formid lists in my experience.

If we were to have paid mods (God I hope not) then there must be some kind of refund system similar to Steam's refund - buying a mod for $5 or $10 or whatever then finding out it conflicts with several of your other mods is unacceptable IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right I use those tools to find compatibility problems with mods from Nexus already.
> 
> What I'm saying is that I don't want to pay $10 for mod, find out it doesn't work with my current mods, and lose my $10. I consider that to be too big of a risk. It's like buying a lottery ticket to me.
> 
> For example, what if you bought a mod, find out that it conflicts with another one you would really like to keep? Or maybe uninstalling the conflicting mod causes you to have to start a new game because it's going to screw up your save files?
> 
> Or what about if you bought a mod, then later you bought another but they conflict with each other? You lose the money of either one of those.


Even with Valve/Bethesda's poor first attempt, they already had a refund policy in place, so I wouldn't be concerned about that.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Anti-Material Rifle
> Hunting Rifle + Scope
> Plasma Rifle
> Hunting Shotgun
> That Gun
> 
> Bring it on, wasteland.


I don't use any vanilla weapon lol

M14 with scope
9A-91
Beretta 92fs
H&K G36K
M37 Ithaca


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I don't use any vanilla weapon lol
> 
> M14 with scope
> 9A-91
> Beretta 92fs
> H&K G36K
> M37 Ithaca


what mod are you using?


----------



## moocowman

Using more modern guns in Fallout feels weird to me. They don't fit the world.

Currently, I use..

Knock Knock
MF Hyperbreeder Alpha or Pew Pew
Riot Shotgun
Tri-Beam Laser Rifle
Gobi Campaign Scout Rifle
Dart Gun
The Smitty Special


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Using more modern guns in Fallout feels weird to me. They don't fit the world.
> 
> Currently, I use..
> 
> Knock Knock
> MF Hyperbreeder Alpha or Pew Pew
> Riot Shotgun
> Tri-Beam Laser Rifle
> Gobi Campaign Scout Rifle
> Dart Gun
> The Smitty Special


Lasers fit but not "modern" guns? lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Gimme the Nuko-Matic any day. I love it! If that's not the exact name, my apologies.









~Ceadder


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lasers fit but not "modern" guns? lol


The energy weapons in Fallout aren't exactly what I'd call modern looking?

A G36k is just a bit too new for my tastes. I don't even like the Marksman Carbine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Gimme the Nuko-Matic any day. I love it! If that's not the exact name, my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Nuka_Breaker_(GRA)

This?


----------



## Azefore

Lincoln's repeater everyday of the week here. Love that thing.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lasers fit but not "modern" guns? lol
> 
> 
> 
> The energy weapons in Fallout aren't exactly what I'd call modern looking?
> 
> A G36k is just a bit too new for my tastes. I don't even like the Marksman Carbine.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Gimme the Nuko-Matic any day. I love it! If that's not the exact name, my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Nuka_Breaker_(GRA)
> 
> This?
Click to expand...

Nope. If you're old like me, you'd know the bomb as a small yellow version of the "Fat Man" with a Radiation warning badge on it. That thing simply annihilates anything in its blast radius.









I know I am using the wrong terminology but it's in the E3 video.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Lincoln's repeater everyday of the week here. Love that thing.


My man! It's my favourite too. Just blastin ghouls like John Wayne ahahaha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope. If you're old like me, you'd know the bomb as a small yellow version of the "Fat Man" with a Radiation warning badge on it. That thing simply annihilates anything in its blast radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am using the wrong terminology but it's in the E3 video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Are you referring to Experimental MIRV? That's the only mini nuke variant from FO3 I remember.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope. If you're old like me, you'd know the bomb as a small yellow version of the "Fat Man" with a Radiation warning badge on it. That thing simply annihilates anything in its blast radius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am using the wrong terminology but it's in the E3 video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Experimental MIRV? That's the only mini nuke variant from FO3 I remember.
Click to expand...

Yup but they call it Fat Man in Wiki.









~Ceadder


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Hmmm building a new haswell-e computer in two months, I should build a FO4 themed desktop.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup but they call it Fat Man in Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Fat Man is the common variant. Experimental MIRV was the unique version that shoots a bunch of mini nukes instead of just one, with each one during comparable damage to a single mini nuke from Fat Man. Do you remember which one you were using?


----------



## Ceadderman

Fat Man. I don't recall using MIRV. Of course if the latter is not in NV, that would be why. Never been a fan of mini 3rd person games so I passed on FO and I'm not sure but I think FO2 is similar?

...I take it back, Neverwinter, Icewindale and Lionheart were reasonable. But soon as we had reasonable 1st games I was all over them and left 3rd person for good.









Oh and then of course I ignored Diablo 3.









~Ceadder


----------



## moocowman

It was in Fallout 3 and it was ridiculous in the best way possible. I never end up using a Fat-Man in any of playthroughs of FO3 and NV anymore and I have no idea why. I suddenly have the urge to go play and eff some stuff up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Fat Man. I don't recall using MIRV. Of course if the latter is not in NV, that would be why. Never been a fan of mini 3rd person games so I passed on FO and I'm not sure but I think FO2 is similar?
> 
> ...I take it back, Neverwinter, Icewindale and Lionheart were reasonable. But soon as we had reasonable 1st games I was all over them and left 3rd person for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and then of course I ignored Diablo 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Exp MIRV was in FO3 and basically the game's version of DOOM's BFG. You point and click and everything dies.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Fat Man. I don't recall using MIRV. Of course if the latter is not in NV, that would be why. Never been a fan of mini 3rd person games so I passed on FO and I'm not sure but I think FO2 is similar?
> 
> ...I take it back, Neverwinter, Icewindale and Lionheart were reasonable. But soon as we had reasonable 1st games I was all over them and left 3rd person for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and then of course I ignored Diablo 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You point and click and everything dies.*
Click to expand...

Which is why I love FatMan. My only complaint about it is ammo is expensive *AND* scarce. I only used it when the Centurion would swarm me after my Reputation with them tanked or whenever I was severely outgunned.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which is why I love FatMan. My only complaint about it is ammo is expensive *AND* scarce. I only used it when the Centurion would swarm me after my Reputation with them tanked or whenever I was severely outgunned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


With great power comes great sacrifice.


----------



## Ceadderman

Indubitably!









The great thing about peeving them off is scrounging after Centurions try to kill me is their equipment I'd able to be used as I see fit. Usually sell it and go to the arms dealer where I got FatMan by stealing it.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Vaesor

Wonder if there will be a no VATS / Hardcore mode. played the 3rd and New Vegas without using VATS once. I'd rather challenge myself and use ADS.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesor*
> 
> Wonder if there will be a no VATS / Hardcore mode. played the 3rd and New Vegas without using VATS once. I'd rather challenge myself and use ADS.


I doubt VATS would be removed in hardcore mode, although it would be awesome if they put in a time limit for selecting limbs or removed the freeze time entirelly. the reason for this is simply becasue as far as I know, VATS is an integrated part of the Pip-boy so it would be weird o remove it entirelly.

Personally I hope for a good Iron sight like in New Vegas, becasue short of bloatflies and the occational rushing Cazador/Ghoul swarm I played the game without VATS entirelly.

Edit: Ofcourse that completely relies on you playing on a computer with a mouse, but I figure that is a given.


----------



## Vaesor

Yeah I agree. I think I used a hardcore style mod that did allow the option to remove VATs. It does need nerfing. I knew a few of my friends who solely relied on VATs for combat. Kinda lame and OP. But from browsing some play-through vids i did notice the iron sights on a couple of weapons were not so bad, which seems promising for guys like us. It's like fast travel to me too. Something I didn't do in Skyrim and still completed the whole map!


----------



## Insan1tyOne

You know, after pouring over the entirety of the gameplay footage of this game it really looks like they implemented ENB type effects into the visuals. I mean this is just my opinion but it really does look that way. Maybe Bethesda finally figured out after 5 games and however many years that ENB looks really really good when done right?


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesor*
> 
> Wonder if there will be a no VATS / Hardcore mode. played the 3rd and New Vegas without using VATS once. I'd rather challenge myself and use ADS.


Erm... there's this thing... Played F3 3 times, FNV twice and never really used VATS.

So yea...
However I DID use a slow motion mod.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesor*
> 
> Wonder if there will be a no VATS / Hardcore mode. played the 3rd and New Vegas without using VATS once. I'd rather challenge myself and use ADS.


Then don't press the VATS button...


----------



## Vaesor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Then don't press the VATS button...


True!


----------



## guitarhero23

Ok i was happy it wasnt coming out until later this year because i was playing witcher 3. But i beat it so now i want fallout nowwww.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesor*
> 
> True!


quoting simply to say nice avatar







. Seeing The Aristocrats next month.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Anti-Material Rifle
> Hunting Rifle + Scope
> Plasma Rifle
> Hunting Shotgun
> That Gun


Low level:
Ratslayer (it's worth the trip)
Weathered 10mm pistol or.357 from the powder gang guy in starting town if I can't get 10mm ammo.
9mm sub gun (mostly just to get ratslayer)

Mid level:
Ratslayer (I told you it was worth the trip)
Lucky and/or Weathered 10mm pistol with silencer or fully modded .45
Something hefty for close encounters. Usually the highest damage Shotgun I can find.

High level:
COS silenced sniper or watts laser rifle with scope (the generic sniper is barely worth using, though full modded it can stand in till you get COS)
plasma caster (it's energy not heavy wep)
riot Shotgun.

My issues are the hunting Rifle doesn't have an available silencer, it's heavy, and the 's one can be very hard to come by. It's only available AFAIK in the gun runners shop, and if it doesn't show up, you're SOL. This is also true for the 10mm silencer. Also the scoped watts does more damage than th anti material Rifle and has a better scope.


----------



## Vaesor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Ok i was happy it wasnt coming out until later this year because i was playing witcher 3. But i beat it so now i want fallout nowwww.
> quoting simply to say nice avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seeing The Aristocrats next month.


Yeah man thanks







seen them twice and met them all. Guess I'll blend gaming and developing skills in jamming with others / playing heavy metal guitar. Guthrie is too insane. Nice avatar too. Met PG along with Thomas Lang when he came to the UK thanks to my friend Pin.


----------



## Slay

Play Honest Hearts > Get a Hunting Shotgun early game > spend everything on ammo > Win Fallout


----------



## greye05

Cant wait for the mods on this games they will be epic. The only downside of fallout its how much time it consumes.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greye05*
> 
> Cant wait for the mods on this games they will be epic. The only downside of fallout its how much time it consumes.


The whole point of video games is to consume time along the boring walk of life


----------



## greye05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> The whole point of video games is to consume time along the boring walk of life


Belive me i know. but still there are responsibility that have to be taken care off. Giving me less time to play falllout


----------



## bombastinator

I use them for stress relief. Something short would be better, but I just really like the big sandbox rpgs


----------



## Slaughtahouse

There is this drummer that I follow on youtube named Johnkew, and oddly enough, he was apart of a compliment project for Fallout 4 / Bethesda. In the description, you can find links to the music video that was made etc. I was just surprised when I was browsing on his channel and a Fallout video was up on his page. If you enjoy drum videos/covers, I suggest checking out his channel as well. I don't particularly like this song but all things considered, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Ceadderman

+Rep. I follow this guy too. I love this cover.









~Ceadder


----------



## islandgam3r

1. Lincoln Repeater








2. Alien Gun








3. Gaitlin Laser (Had to go in a frickin Death Claw Nest...but it was worth it







)
4. Laser Rifle (Modded up the ass with 4-way beam and accuracy)








5. NUKA GRENADE!!!!!

THAT WAS MY BEST ARSENAL ALONG WITH OCCASSIONAL DEATHCLAW GAUNLET!!!!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *islandgam3r*
> 
> 1. Lincoln Repeater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Alien Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Gaitlin Laser (Had to go in a frickin Death Claw Nest...but it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 4. Laser Rifle (Modded up the ass with 4-way beam and accuracy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. NUKA GRENADE!!!!!
> 
> THAT WAS MY BEST ARSENAL ALONG WITH OCCASSIONAL DEATHCLAW GAUNLET!!!!


My problem with the alien gun is the super limited ammo issue. Never heard of the Lincoln repeater in fallout 3. Iirc that's a fallout 2 weapon. The watts laser rifle uses the same mods as the laser rifle and fires slower, but the DPS is higher and the high damage makes it a better sniper weapon. I've never used the galling laser much. The mini gun's ramp time was so crippling I didn't bother.

Other great end game weapons include Annabelle and the gauss Rifle. Both the paladin toaster and the ballistic fist beat out the death law gauntlet too iirc.

The nuke grenade is totally da bomb though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> My problem with the alien gun is the super limited ammo issue. Never heard of the Lincoln repeater in fallout 3. Iirc that's a fallout 2 weapon. The watts laser rifle uses the same mods as the laser rifle and fires slower, but the DPS is higher and the high damage makes it a better sniper weapon. I've never used the galling laser much. The mini gun's ramp time was so crippling I didn't bother.
> 
> Other great end game weapons include Annabelle and the gauss Rifle. Both the paladin toaster and the ballistic fist beat out the death law gauntlet too iirc.
> 
> The nuke grenade is totally da bomb though.


The Lincoln Repeater was in FO3, in the Museum of History. The Gatling Laser has no spin-up time.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The Lincoln Repeater was in FO3, in the Museum of History. The Gatling Laser has no spin-up time.


ooh! I'll have to check those out!


----------



## Slay




----------



## islandgam3r

Yea I agree with you on Alien Gun, ammo was an issue for me to, but not majorly since I only used it for deathclaws if i happen to run in them but ammo wise if u had all materials needed you could combine microfusion cells to give more ammo even though I never needed to since only used it for D Claws.

In regards to Gaitlin laser, effective against regular Dclaws as well, excluding the dark black ones that were the Alpha male or Mother. An I agree with minigun delay to fire or as u call it "cripplin" but gaitlin laser reggistered much faster and the "Nuka Grenade" is awesome as you say!!!


----------



## Krusher33

I'm surprised no one posted this yet.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm surprised no one posted this yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me too... That was BAD ASS!!! especially when he jumped down with the power armor!

This just made my day. I'm so excited for this game.


----------



## pez

Yeah, at first I thought it was the stuff without the talking or music from the E3 showing...and then I saw more....yessssss. Thanks for that, dude!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It was shown after the conference but during the e3 week. Feels like you will be OP with the power armour so I am curious how they implement it. Maybe you need the fuel cells (which you see put into the armour) to run it? Which could be a limited/ scarce resource.

Overall, looks great. The deathclaw feels much more life like now. Also, when you see that one raider getting chunked by the minigun, it just looks so beefy and juicy. Satisfying combat and gore will keep playing Fallout


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm surprised no one posted this yet.


Thanks. Adding to OP.


----------



## N3G4T1v3




----------



## Slay

Was Vault 111's experiment involving latex suits or what?
I just want to see decent shadows and their fluid motion not jumping from one state to another.
Will we finally get transparent windows?
Will there be less loading especially when entering interiors?


----------



## DBEAU

From that video sounds like there's going to be some stalker-esque radiation storms that roll through. Very cool.


----------



## Dair76

I hear the Android version of Fallout Shelter will be released on August 13th.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It was shown after the conference but during the e3 week. Feels like you will be OP with the power armour so I am curious how they implement it. Maybe you need the fuel cells (which you see put into the armour) to run it? Which could be a limited/ scarce resource.
> 
> Overall, looks great. The deathclaw feels much more life like now. Also, when you see that one raider getting chunked by the minigun, it just looks so beefy and juicy. Satisfying combat and gore will keep playing Fallout


It seems like the power armor will definitely require an energy source (which I would assume you can either scavenge for, purchase, or recharge) although there may be some variants that use a fusion reactor as their power source. It'll have to be repaired, your movement speed seems to be pretty heavily reduced, and it also seems like you can't use small arms while wearing it (which, admittedly, makes a lot of sense).

There'll probably be an assortment of perks that change what you can and cannot do in power armor, though. That'll be pretty cool. Still super hyped for the game!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> I hear the Android version of Fallout Shelter will be released on August 13th.


Beat me to it, I came here to say just that. Kinda mad that Bethesda let Apple buy two months of exclusivity, but I can totally understand it from a business sense. And when it launches it'll have the new update that adds NPC's and new enemies.


----------



## Azefore

Also a heads up that the Anthology was announced and is open for pre-orders @ $50 USD:


----------



## pez

I have them all, but it's so tempting....ugh.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have them all, but it's so tempting....ugh.


I ended up pre-ordering, don't have the NV DLC, 1, 2, and Tactics (even with the steam sales all the time). There's extra space/extra slot for Fallout 4's case as well once you get that in too.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

If they made a version with Fallout 4, i'd probably spring for it.


----------



## bombastinator

What I would really like to see is fallout 1 & 2 as phone games. They're low enough overhead for it.

The most useful bit seems to be the case. If it will hold a CD case it will hold an ITX board.

Router out that Ridge on the upper half, cute off the bottom circle and slot the lower sides, then mount either the biggest bare unshielded fan that will fit, or one of those round Zaman cpu coolers in the ring airfoil.

Getting a gpu wedged in is gonna be tough. 750ti on a x16 PCIE extension cable is probably the best that can be done.


----------



## Slay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> What I would really like to see is fallout 1 & 2 as phone games. They're low enough overhead for it.


Phone, I don't think so, tablet would surely work. I ran Fallout 1 on aDOSBox and the UI was simply too small, manageable, but small. It would need some overhaul.


----------



## bombastinator

depends on the phone I guess. They seem to be getting bigger and bigger. a lot of the console and PC game ports have this issue, but they get away with it with warnings about small screen size in the app store.

my phone, for example, does 1080p How do you possibly need 1080p on a phone?! I find i have no trouble with the pc port games though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Some flagships now have 1440p in a 5.5" screen... I can only dream of desktop monitors with ~550 dpi.


----------



## Krusher33

This game isn't coming out soon enough. The wait till August 13th is already unbearable too.


----------



## Slay

It's just 2 weeks, I'm more concerned about the pricing and availability of Skylake


----------



## bombastinator

Conventional wisdom says most of the potential of SoI has been used. Therefore improvements in future CPUs will range from tiny to dubious. Intel is close to own g the market though and will have no compunction about making large claims and charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## Ceadderman

They already do charge an arm and a leg. Their next price point option is first born daughter. So they can put her on their corner to make them more.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

i9 am saying their prices will not go down. SoI cpus though will eventually become a commodity product though if there is no more real technological innovation (as opposed to financial or marketing inovation that intel and the disposable razor companies seem to be confusing this with) As a market owner though intel may be able to ignore this fact and keep pressing high prices.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just a thought here, but does anyone think that we will get PROPER SLI and CROSSFIRE support from Bethesda this time around? Fallout 3 had negative scaling, New Vegas was mediocre at best and didn't really work. So since Fallout 4 is releasing in 2015 does anyone think we will actually get it?

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

As I understand it CF and SLI scaling is more due to drivers than anything else.

For CF, forcing the fear.exe profile for either Fallout game or Skyrim sees huge FPS boosts, at the expense of flickering menu backgrounds.

Fallout 4 will be one of the biggest games of 2015, I have no doubt in my mind we will see proper CF and SLI profiles from both companies. Now whether or not the game will use more than one damn CPU thread, well that's anyone's guess.


----------



## bombastinator

inclusion on consoles implies yes. they're all slow 8 cores and they need it .


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

This is true, but Xbox 360 and PS3 both had multicore CPU's and Fallout 3/NV and Skyrim even only use one thread on PC. I just hope they thread the game well.


----------



## bombastinator

It's a traditional problem with games in general. If four does well hopefully they can find the cash to work on the engine some.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> This is true, but Xbox 360 and PS3 both had multicore CPU's and Fallout 3/NV and Skyrim even only use one thread on PC. I just hope they thread the game well.


Well the old consoles were also a different architecture from PC. I think with how improved the engine is from Skyrim (don't know how much tbh), consoles this generation having more power at their disposal and being x86, its likely that Fallout 4 will make use of hardware more efficiently. I just have my doubts how WELL it will. Launch will be fun


----------



## bombastinator

I'd say it's at best even money if they touch the engine at all. they haven't for a long time, and the average greedy CEO is interested exclusively in maximum return. If they think they can release the game and not have to, they won't. It's cheaper. I do wish they'd look to the future a bit more though.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which runs contrary to what their Rep stated "Updated engine". This is me simply paraphrasing what was said in their preview. So you would lose.









We shall simply have to wait and see when it launches.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which runs contrary to what their Rep stated "Updated engine". This is me simply paraphrasing what was said in their preview. So you would lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall simply have to wait and see when it launches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's heavily dependant on what that means. It could be just the stupid animations in th pip boy, which IMHO doesn't count. That they could do practically for free.


----------



## Dair76

Fallout 4 will have no level cap and no hard finish - PC Gamer


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Fallout 4 will have no level cap and no hard finish - PC Gamer


----------



## Ceadderman

There nice thing about no level cap and playability after conclusion is it allows Bathesda to further support their game with new modules.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Seems like a good choice to me. Still doesn't qualify as engine improvement. You can pull the level cap on new Vegas with a few lines of script.


----------



## InsideJob

Jeez I'm late to the party. I've added the official tag to the thread. Much hype.


----------



## bombastinator

dollars buys hype, and its a big dollar game.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Jeez I'm late to the party. I've added the official tag to the thread. Much hype.


Much appreciated


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Fallout 4 will have no level cap and no hard finish - PC Gamer


Added to OP.


----------



## boredgunner

Hmm, looks like I haven't posted in this thread yet. I'm changing that now. Been on the hype train since day one.

My PC is/will be upgraded just in time for this game. Getting an i7 6700k when it's available as well as DDR4 3000, and I just got a perfect XB270HU a few weeks ago. As long as the game isn't too buggy it should be quite the experience.


----------



## ad hoc

Leaked Gamescom footage


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Leaked Gamescom footage


To sum up what happened in the video above (credit goes to user "noone" at the link):
Quote:


> At 1:01 you see part of the skills screen
> it looks just like the fallout shelter game for mobiles, but then damn huge.
> Different attributes give the option to unlock different skills.
> 
> per example there is the bloody mess, there is a chance that when the enemy dies he turns into a pool of blood.
> 
> at 1:30 the gameplay starts.
> the player and the dog walk into lexington.
> the dog can be commanded
> 
> at 2:08 it fires at ghouls
> 
> at 2:45 the player still fires at ghouls, but uses a fast shooting laser weapon.
> 
> at 3:16 the player goes into a market. commands the dog to find anything usefull.
> 
> at 3:31 the player hacks a computer that controlls a robot
> 
> at 4:23 the player finds a chargeable shotgun
> 
> at 4:49 you see the robot fighting for you to kill the ghoul
> 
> at 5:09 the player takes out a flamethrower
> 
> at 5:50 you hear the player use the sniper to headshot 2 enemies in front of a factory.
> 
> at 6:05 you enter the factory
> 
> the rest:
> The player shoots a dozen people inside of the factory, a few by blowing up something flameable.
> 
> The player goes outside, there are a bunch of bad guys. He uses v.a.t.s. to shoot a rocket into the face of one of the bad guys.
> 
> more bad guys show up.
> 
> I think the player gets help from a helicopter with reinforcements.
> The reinforcements land, but when the helicopter is almost gone it gets blown to pieces.
> 
> The Player takes out a weird weapon with a cage/tube
> Apparently it was a mini nuke weapon.
> 
> He shoots at a bunch of guys.
> 
> ghouls appear.
> Nukes on the ghouls.
> 
> And then an ogre storm in, and just before a mini nuke is shot, the presentation ends.


Honestly just looking at the fluidity and motion of the weapon animations I am already sold on this game. If everything else remained the same and just the gunplay was improved by this much I would have no complaints.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## bombastinator

cant trust fluidity. it was rendered as a film on what amounts to infinite hardware


----------



## Slay

Just throwing it out here:


----------



## bombastinator

Well now I know what tune I'll be sick to death of by Christmas and trying desperately to figure out how to turn off.

Not that it's bad, it's just that rpg background music eventually drives me insane.

There's an add on I'd really like: easily changeable Playlist for the radios. I started out hating that "big iron" song, got to like it for a while and now I just want to beat it to death.


----------



## pez

"....with the big iron on his hip..." Haha love that song, but I do understand what you mean.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> "....with the big iron on his hip..." Haha love that song, but I do understand what you mean.


Play it again...

Johnny GuitaAaaaAAR!!!


----------



## .theMetal

Ain't love a kick in the head was my favorite. I still love that song. Who knows how many times I heard it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> Just throwing it out here:






But that music there, I really like that. For some reason it brings me back to Oblivion while exploring Shivering Isles. Oblivion had some of the best sound.


----------



## bombastinator

its not even about quality. its about variety. anything played often enough will eventually make you want to rip your own face off. it will take a while. they don't even need to do it. just put hooks in so the modding crowd can.


----------



## Ceadderman

I can see it now... years from now my son opens the door and gets blasted by Metallica coming through my speakers while I am replaying FO4...

"*¡wherever he may rooooaaammm...*









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> its not even about quality. its about variety. anything played often enough will eventually make you want to rip your own face off. it will take a while. they don't even need to do it. just put hooks in so the modding crowd can.


I had the same issue. When I played NV on xbox, it's like the game is CODED to not play another songs besides "Ain't that a kick", "Big Iron", and the cursed "Johnny Guitar". I would even hear Johnny Guitar back to back. Would make me want to smash my controller into the tv. Again, good songs but not over and over and over and over and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



over and over and over and over and over and over



edit: I really like the Fallout 4 theme song posted earlier. It's very well orchestrated and doesn't feel as gloomy as 3.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I feel like the Fallout 4 theme is inspired a bit by the Fallout 3 theme.. IIRC it's the same composer.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel like the Fallout 4 theme is inspired a bit by the Fallout 3 theme.. IIRC it's the same composer.


The sounds is very similar with the crescendos and such, but it sounds much cleaner, with a wider sound stage. Fallout 3 sounded more direct and smaller, albeit louder.




Listen to the difference.


----------



## w35t

This is gonna be the longest two months of my LiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiFE!!!

I've had this thing pre-ordered since June I think. Maybe this will be the game to distract me from CS:GO.


----------



## Ceadderman

Preordered Anthology pack so I feel your pain.









Can't wait to get it so I can see what it'll take to mod a NUC into it and if I can keep the "Real Bomb Sound" intact.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

If you guys haven't heard Bethesda announced a season pass will be available, ALL Fallout 4 DLC for $30 up front. They said that their DLC's purchased individually will probably be in the $40-50 range so you'd be saving money if you plan on buying all of them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> If you guys haven't heard Bethesda announced a season pass will be available, ALL Fallout 4 DLC for $30 up front. They said that their DLC's purchased individually will probably be in the $40-50 range so you'd be saving money if you plan on buying all of them.


That's good news, and if you look at the DLC for their previous games you'll see it's probably true. They're usually $20 each for the ones worthy of being called expansions.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> If you guys haven't heard Bethesda announced a season pass will be available, ALL Fallout 4 DLC for $30 up front. They said that their DLC's purchased individually will probably be in the $40-50 range so you'd be saving money if you plan on buying all of them.


Source, if anyone wants it.

Anyway, I'm usually against season passes on principle, but with how great all of their DLC have been (okay, maybe not horse armor, but that like 9 years ago), I feel like I can trust them. I'm glad they clarified that it will provide ALL of the DLC's too. We don't need another Borderlands 2 situation....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Source, if anyone wants it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm usually against season passes on principle, but with how great all of their DLC have been (okay, maybe not horse armor, but that like 9 years ago), I feel like I can trust them. I'm glad they clarified that it will provide ALL of the DLC's too. We don't need another Borderlands 2 situation....


Indeed. Compared to just about every other modern game this is a great deal. Looking at FO3 for example we had The Pitt, Broken Steel, and Point Lookout, which are all outstanding. $30 for the three of them is a great deal, and that's not counting the other less impressive DLC. Then for Skyrim, we had Dawnguard and Dragonborn, which each provide dozens of hours of content, more than most full retail games.


----------



## .theMetal

I haven't seen anything anywhere but does anyone know if FO4 will use Steam Workshop? I loved that it was available for Skyrim, made it super easy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't seen anything anywhere but does anyone know if FO4 will use Steam Workshop? I loved that it was available for Skyrim, made it super easy.


I would assume so, though steam workshop is utter garbage in terms of mod organization the last time I used it.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I haven't seen anything anywhere but does anyone know if FO4 will use Steam Workshop? I loved that it was available for Skyrim, made it super easy.


I haven't seen anything personally, considering how they're wanting to bring mods to Xbone and PS4, this would allow them an immediate repository of mods to port over. Hopefully that'll be in the next round of news or anything concerning the GECK for F4.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would assume so, though steam workshop is utter garbage in terms of mod organization the last time I used it.


Yea it's not great in terms of organization, but it is really easy and free. I tried using Nexus and all that and it was just a huge hassle. Really not easy even if you pay them a monthly fee it seemed to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yea it's not great in terms of organization, but it is really easy and free. I tried using Nexus and all that and it was just a huge hassle. Really not easy even if you pay them a monthly fee it seemed to me.


It is really easy and free, because it makes a mess of things in the background and will definitely cause conflicts down the road as you get more and more different types of mods (not just texture replacers, basic custom followers, and clothes) as proper modding requires a lot of deletion, overwriting, cleaning, and merging. This is also why it IS such a hassle. LOL Personally, this is why I unsubscribed from all my previously chosen workshop mods. If they let me have the option of just downloading it instead, that would be awesome though. There were a few workshop exclusive mods I had interest in.


----------



## Alvarado




----------



## Ceadderman

Love Bethesda tbs. But I will be busy with my Anthology pack so I will wait for GotY Edition to drop.

Now had they packaged FO4 with the Mini Nuke, I would've likely preordered that instead.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's good news, and if you look at the DLC for their previous games you'll see it's probably true. They're usually $20 each for the ones worthy of being called expansions.


True that. Their DLC has not disappointed me one bit so far. Just scared me a bit







.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True that. Their DLC has not disappointed me one bit so far. Just scared me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dead Money wasn't that good from NV. Albeit, that was Obsidian... Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta weren't particularly amazing either. Very repetitive and combat based, with almost no quests beyond getting to the finish. However, they proved that they can make really good stuff. Like Shivering Isles, The Pitt, Broken Steel and my personal favourite, Point Lookout. If I can grind through the main game fast enough where I actually need new content, then I will be avidly awaiting these DLC's. However, with Skyrim, the world was huge and felt almost overwhelming that I never even looked into the DLC.

It all depends on what they make. I love HUGE expansions. I don't like small little add-ons, even if they're cheaper. If I love a game so much, I just want MORE. I was crazy about Oblivion and when Shivering Isles came along, it was perfect. Please Bethesda, continue to make DLC like this.

Also, that STRENGTH video posted above... love it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Dead Money wasn't that good from NV. Albeit, that was Obsidian... Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta weren't particularly amazing either. Very repetitive and combat based, with almost no quests beyond getting to the finish. However, they proved that they can make really good stuff. Like Shivering Isles, The Pitt, Broken Steel and my personal favourite, Point Lookout. If I can grind through the main game fast enough where I actually need new content, then I will be avidly awaiting these DLC's. However, with Skyrim, the world was huge and felt almost overwhelming that I never even looked into the DLC.
> 
> It all depends on what they make. I love HUGE expansions. I don't like small little add-ons, even if they're cheaper. If I love a game so much, I just want MORE. I was crazy about Oblivion and when Shivering Isles came along, it was perfect. Please Bethesda, continue to make DLC like this.
> 
> Also, that STRENGTH video posted above... love it


You say that like Obsidian is bad. Weren't Lonesome Road and Old World Blues Obsidian too? Either way I think Dead Money, OWB, and Lonesome Road far surpass every other campaign/quest line in Fallout: New Vegas and Fallout 3. Dead Money is a very good character study and has an awesome, chilling location. Bethesda Game Studios makes a better open world than Obsidian, but Obsidian trounces Bethesda in writing.

Honest Hearts is another story however. That was incredibly boring. I haven't tried Operation Anchorage or Mothership Zeta yet for Fallout 3, but my expectations are low for both.

I suspect we will see some expansions in Fallout 4. Their games are the only mainstream RPGs with real expansions (e.g., The Pitt, Point Lookout, Dragonborn) opposed to smaller DLC like Broken Steel.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True that. Their DLC has not disappointed me one bit so far. Just scared me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Money wasn't that good from NV. Albeit, that was Obsidian... Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta weren't particularly amazing either. Very repetitive and combat based, with almost no quests beyond getting to the finish. However, they proved that they can make really good stuff. Like Shivering Isles, The Pitt, Broken Steel and my personal favourite, Point Lookout. If I can grind through the main game fast enough where I actually need new content, then I will be avidly awaiting these DLC's. However, with Skyrim, the world was huge and felt almost overwhelming that I never even looked into the DLC.
> 
> It all depends on what they make. I love HUGE expansions. I don't like small little add-ons, even if they're cheaper. If I love a game so much, I just want MORE. I was crazy about Oblivion and when Shivering Isles came along, it was perfect. Please Bethesda, continue to make DLC like this.
> 
> Also, that STRENGTH video posted above... love it
Click to expand...

I'm with you, I almost didn't get all the way through dead money, I did not like it. The completionist in me barely managed to finish the story.

But Shivering Isles was to die for, just really good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Dead Money wasn't that good from NV. Albeit, that was Obsidian... Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta weren't particularly amazing either. Very repetitive and combat based, with almost no quests beyond getting to the finish. However, they proved that they can make really good stuff. Like Shivering Isles, The Pitt, Broken Steel and my personal favourite, Point Lookout. If I can grind through the main game fast enough where I actually need new content, then I will be avidly awaiting these DLC's. However, with Skyrim, the world was huge and felt almost overwhelming that I never even looked into the DLC.
> 
> It all depends on what they make. I love HUGE expansions. I don't like small little add-ons, even if they're cheaper. If I love a game so much, I just want MORE. I was crazy about Oblivion and when Shivering Isles came along, it was perfect. Please Bethesda, continue to make DLC like this.
> 
> Also, that STRENGTH video posted above... love it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm with you, I almost didn't get all the way through dead money, I did not like it. The completionist in me barely managed to finish the story.
> 
> But Shivering Isles was to die for, just really good.


Haha Dead Money had a creepy vibe to me (what I was actually referring to)







. Added to the suspense was my even more scared GF watching and jumping over my shoulder..so yeah....I had a time playing that DLC lol.


----------



## bombastinator

Worf playing a psychotic toaster was worth the entire price of all the DLC IMHO


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *You say that like Obsidian is bad*. Weren't Lonesome Road and Old World Blues Obsidian too? Either way I think Dead Money, OWB, and Lonesome Road far surpass every other campaign/quest line in Fallout: New Vegas and Fallout 3. Dead Money is a very good character study and has an awesome, chilling location. Bethesda Game Studios makes a better open world than Obsidian, but Obsidian trounces Bethesda in writing.
> 
> Honest Hearts is another story however. That was incredibly boring. I haven't tried Operation Anchorage or Mothership Zeta yet for Fallout 3, but my expectations are low for both.
> 
> I suspect we will see some expansions in Fallout 4. Their games are the only mainstream RPGs with real expansions (e.g., The Pitt, Point Lookout, Dragonborn) opposed to smaller DLC like Broken Steel.


Not at all. I just remembered after I started to write my comment that Bethesda didn't make the DLC for NV... or infact NV at all. I actually thought the characters and dialog for Dead Money was quite good. However, it had an abysmal environment with poison gas or death traps everywhere that annoyed me. Was just a nuisance to traverse. Only thing memorable was that I somehow glitched it and escaped with every gold bar that was in there when I played it on xbox. Then I proceeded to walk encumbered for about 40 minutes to the Casino and I dumped all the gold bars on my bed like a boss









I avoided Honest Hearts and to my confession, I havent tried Lonesome Road and Old World Blues. Own them both too and I heard nothing but amazing things about Old World Blues. Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta are still good expansions per say, but they are unfulfilling. You just get some cool loot and new enemies / areas to shoot.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Not at all. I just remembered after I started to write my comment that Bethesda didn't make the DLC for NV... or infact NV at all. I actually thought the characters and dialog for Dead Money was quite good. However, it had an abysmal environment with poison gas or death traps everywhere that annoyed me. Was just a nuisance to traverse. Only thing memorable was that I somehow glitched it and escaped with every gold bar that was in there when I played it on xbox. Then I proceeded to walk encumbered for about 40 minutes to the Casino and I dumped all the gold bars on my bed like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I avoided Honest Hearts and to my confession, I havent tried Lonesome Road and Old World Blues. Own them both too and I heard nothing but amazing things about Old World Blues. Operation Anchorage and Mothership Zeta are still good expansions per say, but they are unfulfilling. You just get some cool loot and new enemies / areas to shoot.


I actually liked Dead Money's environment for the challenge it brought. It was pretty creepy too. But I can see players getting tired of being outside the casino, since you really do spend a lot of time there. The backtracking of Old World Blues actually is tiresome to me though unlike Dead Money, but nobody else feels the same way.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually liked Dead Money's environment for the challenge it brought. It was pretty creepy too. But I can see players getting tired of being outside the casino, since you really do spend a lot of time there. The backtracking of Old World Blues actually is tiresome to me though unlike Dead Money, but nobody else feels the same way.


Nope you're not alone. Both my GF and I felt the exact same way about Old World Blues. Entertaining story--but I didn't enjoy the quests as much just for the back-tracking. Also, IIRC, the NPCs were quite difficult while being of a similar level to them. Though, now that I think of it, I may have been using the wrong type of weapon.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm crazy hyped for Fallout 4! It looks amazing!









I think we can visit the Commonwealth, if so that's going to be so awesome!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm crazy hyped for Fallout 4! It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can visit the Commonwealth, if so that's going to be so awesome!


The entire game takes place in the Commonwealth. It's implied we'll be able to visit places like MIT and Fenway Park.

Pretty cool considering it's the city that I go to every day, it'll be interesting to see how it looks in the Fallout universe. Doubt that my hometown will make an appearance though..


----------



## Valor958

.... i try not to read this thread... i get too excited and then look at a calendar. GAH, so long to wait


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Only 57 days...

Think of it this way. When they first announced it, the wait was around 160 days. We're almost there.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Only 57 days...
> 
> Think of it this way. When they first announced it, the wait was around 160 days. We're almost there.


Wow 57? Feels like time is flying by.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wow 57? Feels like time is flying by.


57 days until the countdown for the first patch XD

Jokes aside, it doesn't feel like its been a long wait in the slightest. I really like the method Bethesda chose to announce the project. It's not even complicated or something new. It's just what I believe is the right way. Not announcing something while its still in early concept. People will over hype the game and have absurd expectations.

I only hope I have enough time to sit there and actually enjoy the game. I've found it hard these past few years to really just go through and game and enjoy it fully. The same reason why I haven't picked up MGS V. Need like at least a month for both of these games.


----------



## Decade

Well, got my PTO approved for Nov 9th through 13th... cruel fate will probably have the release date pushed back.
Or my internet goes out during preload. (In that case, you can bet I'll come into the office after hours and borrow the main FIOS line.)


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't have class the 11th.. When the release date was announced I made sure to request off work for the rest of the week.

I'm probably gonna seal myself in my room and play nonstop for at least 16 hours. No shame


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I don't have class the 11th.. When the release date was announced I made sure to request off work for the rest of the week.
> 
> I'm probably gonna seal myself in my room and play nonstop for at least 16 hours. No shame


We've waited long enough. We _deserve_ this.

Let the consumption of caffeinated beverages and desk/mouse/keyboard friendly finger foods commence on the 11th!


----------



## Alvarado

To think it was some 8 years ago that fo3 came out.


----------



## Ceadderman

IKR?









~Ceadder


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The entire game takes place in the Commonwealth. It's implied we'll be able to visit places like MIT and Fenway Park.
> 
> Pretty cool considering it's the city that I go to every day, it'll be interesting to see how it looks in the Fallout universe. Doubt that my hometown will make an appearance though..


Oh man its going to be amazing! I really want to see more of the Synths, the concept of them is really cool, and Commonwealth technology in Fallout too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To think it was some 8 years ago that fo3 came out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> IKR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I realized I completed it like 5 years ago on my PS3 when I started it up on my PS3 a couple of days ago and checked out my saves due to Fallout 4 hype.

I really want to play it again on PC with the DLC in the GOTY edition, I didn't get the DLC on my PS3.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have Anthology coming at the end of the month and never played FO3. I have NV which I got on Steam Sale. Sadly I cannot connect my new games to Steam support. Which is fine. I wanted the disc holder anyway. And my expectations are low going from NV to FO3. I play Stalker games and started with the more complete Call of Priyat over the previous versions in the series. I got those more fort clearing up missing storyline content than for actual gaming but I like both storyline and gaming so it's win/win for me. I am not much into multiplayer gaming.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

I totally forgot about the Anthology. I never got to play fo3 on PC till New Vegas came around so I guess that's something for me to do at the end of the month.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ya better hurry up. Those Mini Nukes are going fast.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ya better hurry up. Those Mini Nukes are going fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh I did preorder it on amazon just that I forgot all about it and the order.


----------



## pez

I preordered my Pip boy edition through miraculously finding it being sold on the Bethesda site and I kinda keep forgetting that I did.


----------



## DBEAU

Here's some interesting info, apparently id lent some advice to help first person - [URL=http://Www.Vg247.Com/2015/09/1...015/09/16/Fallout-4-id-software-gunplay/Linky


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Here's some interesting info, apparently id lent some advice to help first person - [URL=http://Www.Vg247.Com/2015/09/1...015/09/16/Fallout-4-id-software-gunplay/Linky


Old news^ that was announced during e3, just goes to show Bethesda is milking that e3 day


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> When the release date was announced I made sure to request off work for the rest of the week.


I did exactly the same thing









That's a really rough time for class though, being near the end of the semester and everything. I'll fit it in somehow.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To think it was some 8 years ago that fo3 came out.


Seriously. I was 15. Now I'm 23. That's insanity.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Seriously. I was 15. Now I'm 23. That's insanity.


Didn't even think about it. I'll be 23 just a few days before it is released too. Think about how much has changed in the gaming industry since Fallout 3. Heck, just watch some of the old E3 footage. It's mind boggling. Time just went out the window...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Maybe 6700k will be in stock on newegg by the time this launches, lol. Hyped!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Seriously. I was 15. Now I'm 23. That's insanity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Didn't even think about it. I'll be 23 just a few days before it is released too. Think about how much has changed in the gaming industry since Fallout 3. Heck, just watch some of the old E3 footage. It's mind boggling. Time just went out the window...


I know how you guys feel. It's crazy to think I was 16 and playing this game. I was in my Senior year of HS and coming home to play this to death lol.

Conveniently, I had a light senior year because I did all of my core stuff early on. Let's just say it was easy to come home from a day where I only had to spend a few hours at school and then another few hours at my internship







.


----------



## ad hoc




----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I did exactly the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really rough time for class though, being near the end of the semester and everything. I'll fit it in somehow.


My finals begin December 1st ish, then I got a solid month off. After that it's coop for me, so I'll have plenty of time to enjoy FO4. 40 hours a week and weekends off will certainly be easier than 20 credit hours of classes, homework, and a part time job.

Just gotta get through most of this semester first. I will say, having a countdown timer on my phone is great. Every day the number gets smaller and smaller.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*


0:51

What is that?

Anyways, love these trailers. The art style and quirkiness is just... perfect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 0:51
> 
> What is that?
> 
> Anyways, love these trailers. The art style and quirkiness is just... perfect.


lol. Giant demonic mole rat maybe? Looks like something out of the Monster Mod for Fallout: New Vegas. And I agree, these videos are hilarious.


----------



## Alvarado

I'd say its the mole rate queen, they showed concept art of it.

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/File:Queen_Molerat.png


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Gonna power fist that thing into a pulp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Gonna power fist that thing into a pulp


Like Veronica does?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like Veronica does?


Oh yea


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Gonna power fist that thing into a pulp


I expect Fallout 4 to allow us to dual wield things like Skyrim, giving the player control over each hand. I really hope they did this. I'd love to use dual power fists.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I expect Fallout 4 to allow us to dual wield things like Skyrim, giving the player control over each hand. I really hope they did this. I'd love to use dual power fists.


Wow, I actually haven't even considered dual wielding. So far it doesn't look like it's a feature, but maybe that's something they're still waiting to reveal. I personally hope it's in, as long as it's not ridiculous. I don't have any desire to dual wield shotguns or rifles (okay _Maybe_ with a specific perk), but pistols and melee weapons would be cool.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Wow, I actually haven't even considered dual wielding. So far it doesn't look like it's a feature, but maybe that's something they're still waiting to reveal. I personally hope it's in, as long as it's not ridiculous. I don't have any desire to dual wield shotguns or rifles (okay _Maybe_ with a specific perk), but pistols and melee weapons would be cool.


Yeah pistols, smaller SMGs, and small melee weapons are the only things that should be allowed to be dual wielded I think. I only care for dual power fists or something similar. With perks, unarmed mechanics are pretty cool in New Vegas. I hope FO4 exceeds that. I want to play as Mike Tyson with dual power fists.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah pistols, smaller SMGs, and small melee weapons are the only things that should be allowed to be dual wielded I think. I only care for dual power fists or something similar. With perks, unarmed mechanics are pretty cool in New Vegas. I hope FO4 exceeds that. I want to play as Mike Tyson with dual power fists.


If something like dueal wielding gets introduced then maybe we could have some other elements from the TES universe as well. Riot shields anyone...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah pistols, smaller SMGs, and small melee weapons are the only things that should be allowed to be dual wielded I think. I only care for dual power fists or something similar. With perks, unarmed mechanics are pretty cool in New Vegas. I hope FO4 exceeds that. *I want to play as Mike Tyson with dual power fists*.


You don't you remember the boxing ring from the gameplay trailer? Pretty sure that stuff is already in.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If something like dueal wielding gets introduced then maybe we could have some other elements from the TES universe as well. Riot shields anyone...


Makes sense. Riot shield + baton would be an obvious combo.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Makes sense. Riot shield + baton would be an obvious combo.


Yeah, can't let supermutants be the onlyones with shields


----------



## Ceadderman

Well here we go, power gloves are off with the rampant wants and speculation. Won't be long now til we see thread titled...

*"FO4: I am dissapoint"*










~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well here we go, power gloves are off with the rampant wants and speculation. Won't be long now til we see thread titled...
> 
> *"FO4: I am dissapoint"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Rampant wants? It's a pretty small request. Besides, the Creation Engine now has it built in due to Skyrim. It wasn't something easily modifiable before but now, even if it's not a feature by default, should be easy enough to implement.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well here we go, power gloves are off with the rampant wants and speculation. Won't be long now til we see thread titled...
> 
> *"FO4: I am dissapoint"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


No one likes a negative nancy.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm not necessarily being negative. Just trying to keep perspective in check.









Yes it should be able to be done but this was one of my sticking points regarding New Vegas. No dual wielded one handed weapons. Although the VAT would have to be compensated for in that instance. So it may never happen.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily being negative. Just trying to keep perspective in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it should be able to be done but this was one of my sticking points regarding New Vegas. No dual wielded one handed weapons. Although the VAT would have to be compensated for in that instance. So it may never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Skyrim didn't let you dual wield, dual handed weapons. So I am sure they use some logic with the dual wielding. That is, if they bring it. I sure hope they do. I don't care for having dual guns anyways but it would definitely make me consider going with a more melee build. Even a riot shield and pistol would be awesome. Or weapons that require the use of both hands and that limits you or slows down the use of other items. Like for instance, using stimpacks or pulling out grenades. However, I think that's more suited for a Hardcore mode. Please BETHESDA!!! PUT ONE IN









That's another thing. I would really like an animation for the use of stimpacks, radaways etc. So you can't just "pause" time and insert 6 into your blood stream instantly. I would like to see your character put away their equipped weapon and actually administer the drugs.


----------



## go4life

Subbed


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That's another thing. I would really like an animation for the use of stimpacks, radaways etc. So you can't just "pause" time and insert 6 into your blood stream instantly. I would like to see your character put away their equipped weapon and actually administer the drugs.


The animation details were confirmed at e3.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wait what? Serious?

Time to watch it all again


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Wait what? Serious?
> 
> Time to watch it all again


You mean you haven't seen it for say, the 20th time?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'm trying so hard to forget about Fallout. Tbh I was super excited counting the day when it was first announced, then it kinda slipped my mind and 70 or so days passed quickly.

Now the days are going so slowly again..









Time to watch the E3 video on repeat.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Was looking through the Steam Screenshots for Fallout 4 when I came across the Behemoth one.



Seems like they are going to "reskin" (I know it's much more than that) the Giants from Skyrim into Behemoths for Fallout. Which I think could be cool. Just a theory based on the stance, scale, and animation it seems to be attacking the player with.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Was looking through the Steam Screenshots for Fallout 4 when I came across the Behemoth one.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they are going to "reskin" (I know it's much more than that) the Giants from Skyrim into Behemoths for Fallout. Which I think could be cool. Just a theory based on the stance, scale, and animation it seems to be attacking the player with.


I'm not seeing that. Didn't giants use more of an overhand animation? Granted, they aren't actually reskinning it anyway as you said. It does look a bit bigger in size, closer to the size of Super Mutant Gargantuans from Mart's Mutant Mod.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Was looking through the Steam Screenshots for Fallout 4 when I came across the Behemoth one.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they are going to "reskin" (I know it's much more than that) the Giants from Skyrim into Behemoths for Fallout. Which I think could be cool. Just a theory based on the stance, scale, and animation it seems to be attacking the player with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not seeing that. Didn't giants use more of an overhand animation? Granted, they aren't actually reskinning it anyway as you said. It does look a bit bigger in size, closer to the size of Super Mutant Gargantuans from Mart's Mutant Mod.


If anytihng it's more likely that they took the giant as a base model and used it as reference for making this new super mutant. Reusing animations with a different model is not so easy since the animations needs to be tailored to the model in question to look anywhere near belivable. So while they might have taken a giant model and remodelled it in to a super mutant they are now completely different models, and as such the giant's animation would also have to be redone. Not to mention that doing the animation is relatively easy comnpared to doing a high quality model with all that entails (a long process of concept art, modelling and texturing). Some assets may have been reused, but what is far more likely and more or less always happens in game development is that they took an old asset and used it as reference for making a new one. It makes it a hell of a lot easier than to start at step one and figure everything out again.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If anytihng it's more likely that they took the giant as a base model and used it as reference for making this new super mutant. Reusing animations with a different model is not so easy since the animations needs to be tailored to the model in question to look anywhere near belivable. So while they might have taken a giant model and remodelled it in to a super mutant they are now completely different models, and as such the giant's animation would also have to be redone. Not to mention that doing the animation is relatively easy comnpared to doing a high quality model with all that entails (a long process of concept art, modelling and texturing). Some assets may have been reused, but what is far more likely and more or less always happens in game development is that they took an old asset and used it as reference for making a new one. It makes it a hell of a lot easier than to start at step one and figure everything out again.


This is more or less what I am getting that. I realize it's not so "cut and dry" but just from that screenshot, it does seem like they used the asset to develop the Behemoth. Maybe it's a whole new model but they used what they have learned with the Giants and applied it to the Behemoth. Or maybe that kept the model and had like a base version and went from there. Added new physical characteristics and animations based on that.

Let's just see when a behemoth attacks us and if we fly into the stratosphere


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> This is more or less what I am getting that. I realize it's not so "cut and dry" but just from that screenshot, it does seem like they used the asset to develop the Behemoth. Maybe it's a whole new model but they used what they have learned with the Giants and applied it to the Behemoth. Or maybe that kept the model and had like a base version and went from there. Added new physical characteristics and animations based on that.
> 
> Let's just see when a behemoth attacks us and if we fly into the stratosphere


Yeah, it should be interesting to see how the new creatures interact with the enviroment in F4. As for using previous material as a base for new material... It would be rather stupid not to learn from previous work wouldn't it







After all it's how Bethesda is able to spit out several of these good titles instead of just one


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Yeah, it should be interesting to see how the new creatures interact with the enviroment in F4. As for using previous material as a base for new material... It would be rather stupid not to learn from previous work wouldn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all it's how Bethesda is able to spit out several of these good titles instead of just one


And think about it, you know they're already working on Elder Scrolls VI. So hopefully there are a lot of cool new features in Fallout 4 and lessons to be learned developing for this newer hardware, that will make the next ES amazing. It's like an endless cycle of improvement. At least from a gameplay point of view.

One thing that I really liked from Skyrim is the finishing animations that we're added in. Even a few months after the game was released, they kept on improving it. It's already confirmed to be a feature in Fallout. Well, it's mainly due to Fallout 3's VATS that Skyrim even had it in the first place. The biggest feature I think I am excited for is this "open conversation" approach to the dialog system. Yea, it seems a bit neutered in terms of options compared to past Bethesda games, but I love how he said you can just walk in and out of conversations. No more being locked into pure, direct eye contact.

Don't really know where I am going with this conversation. Just voicing my opinion and im genuinely excited for the release of Fallout 4







Hype is real!


----------



## Ceadderman

I like the face to face tbh. It's rude to walk away from someone who is talking to you. I want to be their friend, not cheese them off.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I like the face to face tbh. It's rude to walk away from someone who is talking to you. I want to be their friend, not cheese them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Of course, but every conversation doesn't need that direct eye contact attitude.


----------



## Alvarado

I for one am glad we aren't going back to the Oblivion days of conversation system because those were scary.


----------



## ad hoc




----------



## Ceadderman

"An error occured"...









~Ceadder


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> "An error occured"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Fixed:


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Just in case you didn't hear it. Sound amazing.


----------



## DBEAU

Endurance video is up


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Endurance video is up


I hope the part about eating and drinking is an indication of a built-in hardcore mode like Fallout: New Vegas. I'd like to not have to rely on mods for this.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I hope the part about eating and drinking is an indication of a built-in hardcore mode like Fallout: New Vegas. I'd like to not have to rely on mods for this.


I was thinking the same thing. It seems likely Hardcore is in.

and cannibalism, sprint, and some kind of water-related boost. Probably air capacity.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I would cry if Fallout 4 doesn't have hardcore.

Judging by the fact that Beth has included features similar to many mods for the existing Fallouts, I think it's safe to say that it is included.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't care if the zombie apocalypse happens tomorrow. I am not eating human flesh. I would eat a 100 year old stale twinky before I went cannibal.









~Ceadder


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't care if the zombie apocalypse happens tomorrow. I am not eating human flesh. I would eat a 100 year old stale twinky before I went cannibal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'd probably do it if I had to. I'm not sure if getting Kuru would be worth it though. Maybe I'd be better off just shooting myself in the head.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I was watching the Endurance SPECIAL video while eating breakfast this morning. Felt like I was in the 50's. Even though it was on my phone ahahah. I just think they execute the tone so well and I am just a sucker for that era of Americana.


----------



## Valor958

mmm... flesh of my fellow man.... wonder if that includes ghouls, super mutants, etc? That'd be cool if you get a perk and BECAME a ghoul/super mutant from eating too many of them









You are what you eat folks, remember that


----------



## Alvarado

OMG a fo4 video that isn't e3!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG a fo4 video that isn't e3!!


Wow interesting. As I thought it looks like the skill system was removed, with at least some of the skills being integrated into the perk system instead. I don't like it, though of all of the skills from at least one of the previous Fallout games is integrated into the perks system then it's not game breaking. I wonder if modders will add back a separate skills system? Perhaps I'll do it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow interesting. As I thought it looks like the skill system was removed, with at least some of the skills being integrated into the perk system instead. I don't like it, though of all of the skills from at least one of the previous Fallout games is integrated into the perks system then it's not game breaking. I wonder if modders will add back a separate skills system? Perhaps I'll do it.


I wouldn't be surprised if later down the line we get something like Project Nevada or Fallout Wanderers Edition. Some big gameplay overhaul that add that stuff back in.

EDIT: http://bethesda.net/?utm_source=Twitter.com&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=092415-Zur&hootPostID=ed42c6b0210067c7e5652eabe8a7f275#en/events/game/fallout-4s-character-system/2015/09/24/31


----------



## ad hoc

Alright so requirements won't be released for a few more weeks. Who wants to speculate?

I'm guessing:

minimum:

GPU: 750/7790
CPU: Something q6600 tier

Max:

GPU: 770/280x
CPU: 8350/i3 4340


----------



## Alvarado

YAY! every preorder copy will come with a perk chart poster!


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> YAY! every preorder copy will come with a perk chart poster!


Just noticed the video you posted. Very slick! I never actually put up my posters, but they're nice to have nonetheless.


----------



## Valor958

Very nice. This is going to be the only game i've actually pre-ordered in almost a decade. All the others i've bought at release or delayed a good while. Just replayed FO:NV not too long ago and beat the snot out of it








For some reason Steam lost FO3... but i still remember almost all of FO1/2/3 and most of the add-ons. Thats a major reason i can't replay games, i remember almost everything once i sit down with it. I could still probably play Final Fantasy 7 start to finish in my sleep with near 100% completion lol


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Alright so requirements won't be released for a few more weeks. Who wants to speculate?
> 
> I'm guessing:
> 
> minimum:
> 
> GPU: 750/7790
> CPU: Something q6600 tier
> 
> Max:
> 
> GPU: 770/280x
> CPU: 8350/i3 4340


Bump.

I want some rough guesses so I can decide on whether or not to buy a new GPU or CPU/Mobo. I might just wait for the specs to release, but I've got an itchy trigger finger


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Bump.
> 
> I want some rough guesses so I can decide on whether or not to buy a new GPU or CPU/Mobo. I might just wait for the specs to release, but I've got an itchy trigger finger


Im guessing a newer i5 or six/eight core AMD would be fine for CPU (factoring in mods). As far as GPU goes, id say anything with 4+gb of vram. More vram for mods, of course.


----------



## white owl

I'd wait and see. If it's all on one thread you'd be better with an OC'd Pentium.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'd wait and see. If it's all on one thread you'd be better with an OC'd Pentium.


That's what I'm really worried about. Skyrim with a few mods doesn't even run at a consistent 60 fps. I'm really hoping they've improved their multicore this time.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> That's what I'm really worried about. Skyrim with a few mods doesn't even run at a consistent 60 fps. I'm really hoping they've improved their multicore this time.


Here's the thing, Skyrim was built around the ps3/360 era. This time around we got shiny "new" consoles with 8 gigs of ram, Jaguar CPU with 4 cores, and 64 bit support! I'd be surprised if multicore support was just the same as Skyrim.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Here's the thing, Skyrim was built around the ps3/360 era. This time around we got shiny "new" consoles with 8 gigs of ram, Jaguar CPU with 4 cores, and 64 bit support! I'd be surprised if multicore support was just the same as Skyrim.


This. Bethesda games follow the consoles, so expect halfway alright multicore support, and high ram usage


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> This. Bethesda games follow the consoles, so expect halfway alright multicore support, and high ram usage


Just the fact that there is 64bit support should help PC users immensely. If not through mods then at the very least in the form of higher quality settings in the game, and because of this any HD texture pack they might include (really hope the textures are at the HD pack or better from the start really) won't crash the game at least. Really before the large address aware was activated in the Skyrim Exe the standard Bethesda texture pack would have made the game crash.

As for multicore support, hopefully they can learn from other game creators. If I remember correctly the multicore support in different engines varies greatly, and while some simply add support for 2 or 4 cores there are examples of engines that scale with the amount of cores and delivers excellent performance as a result. Hopefully Bethesda can manage the latter of those examples.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Just the fact that there is 64bit support should help PC users immensely. If not through mods then at the very least in the form of higher quality settings in the game, and because of this any HD texture pack they might include (really hope the textures are at the HD pack or better from the start really) won't crash the game at least. Really before the large address aware was activated in the Skyrim Exe the standard Bethesda texture pack would have made the game crash.
> 
> As for multicore support, hopefully they can learn from other game creators. If I remember correctly the multicore support in different engines varies greatly, and while some simply add support for 2 or 4 cores there are examples of engines that scale with the amount of cores and delivers excellent performance as a result. Hopefully Bethesda can manage the latter of those examples.


True that. Let's keep our fingers crossed for multicore/thread support. Game already looks great regardless, but having a solid engine under the hood would help push the modding community for this game for many years to come.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> True that. Let's keep our fingers crossed for multicore/thread support. Game already looks great regardless, but having a solid engine under the hood would help push the modding community for this game for many years to come.


Considering the Xbox One (really the closest to PC due to the usage of Dx11/D12) and PS4 has 8 Jaguar Cores (two 4 core modules if the wiki is correct, but if it's anytgin like the resto of the current architectures it's actually 4 dual core modules) running at 1.6ghz/1.75Ghz it would be rather stupid not to spread the workload on several cores from the get-go. Especially since these are the low power versions of the AMD architecture and even then they are running at a fairly low clock, so really we NEED real multi-threading to be able to have anything close to demanding games on the current consoles.

So to sum it up a bit (more for my own sake than anyone else really







):
So we an at the very least make an educated guess that the game will scale somewhat well on up to 8 threads. Then there is the amount of ram which on the consoles is 8 so again 64bit is a given. Then there is the AMD cards running off of GCN architecture, so maybe we will get mantle support as well but I doubt that considering DX12 is out already (but maybe we get dx12????). Other than that I'm not all sure what we will see, maybe enhanced multi GPU support if dx12 is as similar to Mantle as expected? I don't know, does anyone else have any guesses as to what to expect?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I don't think Creation will be anywhere near DX 12 support. Despite that, I think it's defintely on Bethesda's mind. I would hope that the team that has started development for Elder Scrolls VI has begun to update the engine and include some DX 12 features. If that is the case, I think it's likely that we will see an update (maybe in a year time) with DX 12. Could be Fallout 4 Ultimate edition. Who knows.

In any case, considering it's only running on current gen consoles, I can say with confidence that Fallout 4 will natively be 64bit / multithreaded. If that isnt the case, that is just pathetic. However, in the E3 interviews, Todd Howard made it very clear that the biggest benefit of the new consoles (besides more compute power) has been memory / RAM.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I don't think Creation will be anywhere near DX 12 support. Despite that, I think it's defintely on Bethesda's mind. I would hope that the team that has started development for Elder Scrolls VI has begun to update the engine and include some DX 12 features. If that is the case, I think it's likely that we will see an update (maybe in a year time) with DX 12. Could be Fallout 4 Ultimate edition. Who knows.
> 
> In any case, considering it's only running on current gen consoles, I can say with confidence that Fallout 4 will natively be 64bit / multithreaded. If that isnt the case, that is just pathetic. However, in the E3 interviews, Todd Howard made it very clear that the biggest benefit of the new consoles (besides more compute power) has been memory / RAM.


Considering how closely the XB one DX is related to DX12 I don't see why they wouldn't introduce it, especially since the architecture is there for that kind of implementation on the PS4 as well (GCN). Really considering how close they are on paper there should be no difficulty implementing it considering what work they are already doing on such a similar platform. That said, I know Bethesda held on to DX9 for longer than what was comfortable, so I doubt we will see dx12 support in Fo4. Still it shouldn't take all that much work, or so I'm lead to believe since I have no real experience with DX and the inner workings of developing a game engine.

At any rate, 64bit will be a blessing from God. Really maybe I'll need to upgrade my PC with more memory to run all the mods I will inevitably be using (have 16gb now, but I may use more than that if I'm not limited by 32bit anymore).


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Their track record is the reason why I believe we won't see DX 12. Bethesda has a really slow adoption rate and long development cycles. Skyrim being a prime example by only supporting 2gbs of RAM and was not multi threaded. That was even a time when these technologies had been established in the (pc) industry for quite some time. We can blame consoles because they were archaic but fact of the matter is, they could of had proper support but it wasn't there.

I don't think Fallout 4 will have that. Believe me, if it had native DX 12 support, they would be advertising it. DX 12 can easily push software sales on PC this holiday due to Windows 10. I just believe they aren't ready for it. When they are, they will tell us. Either future updates for DX 12 features, or an engine update like "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Their track record is the reason why I believe we won't see DX 12. Bethesda has a really slow adoption rate and long development cycles. Skyrim being a prime example by only supporting 2gbs of RAM and was not multi threaded. That was even a time when these technologies had been established in the (pc) industry for quite some time. We can blame consoles because they were archaic but fact of the matter is, they could of had proper support but it wasn't there.
> 
> I don't think Fallout 4 will have that. Believe me, if it had native DX 12 support, they would be advertising it. DX 12 can easily push software sales on PC this holiday due to Windows 10. I just believe they aren't ready for it. When they are, they will tell us. Either future updates for DX 12 features, or an engine update like "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".


I really doubt they will release an engine update at all, especially since they are focusing heavily on mods this time around (by promising to making it available for consoles amongst other things). Having two versions of the game would complicate things terribly so I really doubt they will do that. If we don't get any dx12 support, it is far more likely to get it in for example a smaller ZeniMax project to test the engine on something smaller. Either that or we won't see it until the next iteration of TES/Fallout.

Just what I think would happen anyways, still it's strange that some producers don't implement things like the new DX standards sooner. Just considering what is in use on the consoles they are so heavily reliant on and all that.

Edit: Not that it really matters though as long as the game is good. I would rather have them focus on making the game somewhat stable before release than expanding the engine (probably not the same people, but you know what I mean).


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Here's my guess for the technical specs of the game.

DX11, no DX12 ever for FO4. Maybe for TESVI.

Multithreaded support, albeit not wonderful like GTAV or BF4, should use at least 4 cpu threads. Hopefully can utilize up to 8, as stated earlier because of heavily threaded consoles I believe this is a possibility.

I don't think they will do any sort of engine upgrade throughout the game's life. It's not really Bethesda's style and it would create a mess of compatibility patches and broken mods.

I really really really hope they moved away from the Papyrus scripting system. It was such a pain how scripts were separate files from plugins, and how scripts could embed themselves into your savegame and ruin it. I think they will take a hint from mods (script extenders, JIP plugins, Lutana, etc) and include way more scripting possibilities in vanilla than before. No doubt we will still see script extenders and such after a while.

I hope they release a high quality texture pack, but if they don't modders will.

This game will definitely see multi GPU support, that's more on AMD/Nvidia than Bethesda though. Skyrim had limited multi GPU support, and there are even ways to get multi GPU setups working in Fallout. No doubt with a game as big and anticipated as this both companies will support it. They would be shooting themselves in the foot if they didn't.

I think Fallout might also incorporate some different kinds of AA; probably MSAA, FXAA, and SSAA choices. Standard AF, AO, lighting, etc settings along with this too.

As for requirements, my guess is recommended will be GTX960/R9 370. Minimum specs are anyone's guess, probably going to be pretty low. Like GTX650 area. For CPU's anything with 4+ threads and 3.0+ GHz is my guess for recommended, 2+ and 3.0+ GHz for min is my other guess.


----------



## Valor958

Anyone else replaying old FO games just to keep the hype alive









I bought the dlc for New Vegas and am replaying it from the beginning. Since i still remember most of the game, i'm being goofy with it.

I made a female with 10 str, 9 cha, and 1 Int.. rest avg. Has an inclination for melee weapons and hand to hand, and is a black widow. Basically, I'm one of the giant cave women from Futurama lol
I played the first 20min of combat with a straight razor, then I got a baseball bat. Give me a ripper or power fist, even a super sledge, and the party will begin!

I'm also being a jerk this time, and running with the Legion, just for kicks.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Anyone else replaying old FO games just to keep the hype alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the dlc for New Vegas and am replaying it from the beginning. Since i still remember most of the game, i'm being goofy with it.
> 
> I made a female with 10 str, 9 cha, and 1 Int.. rest avg. Has an inclination for melee weapons and hand to hand, and is a black widow. Basically, I'm one of the giant cave women from Futurama lol
> I played the first 20min of combat with a straight razor, then I got a baseball bat. Give me a ripper or power fist, even a super sledge, and the party will begin!
> 
> I'm also being a jerk this time, and running with the Legion, just for kicks.


I'd like to but I've played New Vegas to death and wanted to try fo3 but its such a pain getting things set up, first person iron sights mainly that eh....


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Install TTW then. It's pretty straightforward, and it gives you all of NV's systems such as crafting, weapon mods, iron sights etc for Fallout 3.


----------



## Ceadderman

*NCR for life!*









~Ceadder


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Anyone else replaying old FO games just to keep the hype alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the dlc for New Vegas and am replaying it from the beginning. Since i still remember most of the game, i'm being goofy with it.
> 
> I made a female with 10 str, 9 cha, and 1 Int.. rest avg. Has an inclination for melee weapons and hand to hand, and is a black widow. Basically, I'm one of the giant cave women from Futurama lol
> I played the first 20min of combat with a straight razor, then I got a baseball bat. Give me a ripper or power fist, even a super sledge, and the party will begin!
> 
> I'm also being a jerk this time, and running with the Legion, just for kicks.


I play through Oblivion, Skyrim, Fo3, and New Vegas, all at least once a year, so the hype never dies









Right now I'm doing another Skyrim playthrough. Sneaky archer thief, robbin hood type guy, just like 9/10ths of my other Elder Scrolls characters. I'm about to play Moonpath to Eslwyr for the first time, so I'm pretty excited.

And I've never managed to stick with a melee character for more than a few hours because I get bored of it. Does it get more fun after a while. I imagine with a good mix of perks it gets interesting, anyway.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Install TTW then. It's pretty straightforward, and it gives you all of NV's systems such as crafting, weapon mods, iron sights etc for Fallout 3.


But then I miss out on the new vegas mods, I've tried a few times with TTW (versions 2.2-2.7) but either mods that were converted are no longer usable or just don't have patches to work alongside each other IE, Project Nevada, EVE, an WMX. By the way, I'm not complaining that I can't play fo3 just thought I'd state my reasons as to why I can't play it.


----------



## Valor958

New Vegas is still glitchy for me a little







Tried to load last night and it froze twice... so I played Dota til bed








I'll give it a run again tonight, but i see major survivability issues in my near future with this girl. I'm roleplaying her to add some spice, and she's hardly a step up from the speed freaks roaming the wasteland.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> New Vegas is still glitchy for me a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to load last night and it froze twice... so I played Dota til bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a run again tonight, but i see major survivability issues in my near future with this girl. I'm roleplaying her to add some spice, and she's hardly a step up from the speed freaks roaming the wasteland.


I've never been able get New Vegas totally stable. Vanilla or modded, anti-crash mods or no, I've always had to deal with crashes every once in a while. Sometimes it will be a good amount of hours, sometimes I'll crash multiple times in an hour. I just don't know.

Are you doing a Dead is Dead playthrough, Valor?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I've never been able get New Vegas totally stable. Vanilla or modded, anti-crash mods or no, I've always had to deal with crashes every once in a while. Sometimes it will be a good amount of hours, sometimes I'll crash multiple times in an hour. I just don't know.
> 
> Are you doing a Dead is Dead playthrough, Valor?


No, i increased the difficulty, but i have a hard time playing the hardcore modes where death means its over. I have so many distractions at home, i'd lose my mind lol.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> But then I miss out on the new vegas mods, I've tried a few times with TTW (versions 2.2-2.7) but either mods that were converted are no longer usable or just don't have patches to work alongside each other IE, Project Nevada, EVE, an WMX. By the way, I'm not complaining that I can't play fo3 just thought I'd state my reasons as to why I can't play it.


Most New vegas mods work with TTW.

You can find PN patches, EVE, WMX, and many others. Browse the TTW forums to find them, I have all those along with BOE, MMM, URWL, Project Beauty, NVR3, WoTNM, PPA, IMCN, CAM, etc etc with all the relevant patches.

It takes a bit of work but it's possible to have all these function together with TTW.

If you're curious, this is my load order. Game runs pretty well, occasional stuttering but no crashes ever.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[X] FalloutNV.esm
[X] DeadMoney.esm
[X] HonestHearts.esm
[X] OldWorldBlues.esm
[X] LonesomeRoad.esm
[X] GunRunnersArsenal.esm
[X] Fallout3.esm
[X] Anchorage.esm
[X] ThePitt.esm
[X] BrokenSteel.esm
[X] PointLookout.esm
[X] Zeta.esm
[X] TaleOfTwoWastelands.esm
[X] Caliber.esm
[X] HonestHearts-CaliberX.esm
[X] Mo'.esm
[X] Mart's Mutant Mod.esm
[X] AmmoSpreadEffectFixer.esm
[X] NVStripOpen.esm
[X] URWLTTW-001-Weather.esm
[X] TTWInteriors_Core.esm
[X] TTWInteriorsProject_Combo.esm
[X] Project Beauty.esm
[X] MoreChems.esp
[X] WARZONES - Misanthropy Pure.esm
[X] Gomorrah Redesigned.esp
[X] New Vegas Redesigned 3.esm
[X] Project Nevada - Core.esm
[X] Project Nevada - Cyberware.esp
[X] Project Nevada - Equipment.esm
[X] Project Nevada - Rebalance.esp
[X] Project Nevada - Extra Options.esm
[X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.esm
[X] AWorldOfPainFO3.esm
[X] AWorldOfPain(Preview).esm
[X] oHUD.esm
[X] StreetLights.esm
[X] More Perks.esm
[X] Sydney Follower.esp
[X] MoiraCompanion.esm
[X] Powered Power Armor.esm
[X] TTW Interiors - Powered Power Armor Patch.esp
[X] Project Nevada - PPA Patch.esp
[X] TTWOptions.esp
[X] TTW_OutcastTrading.esp
[X] TTW_NoKarmaDCFollowers.esp
[X] TTW_Roleplay Start.esp
[X] Project Nevada - Cyberware Additions.esp
[X] Project Nevada - Rebalance Complete.esp
[X] Project Nevada - All DLC.esp
[X] Project Nevada - TTW.esp
[X] New Vegas Redesigned 3.esp
[X] Cass alternate version.esp
[X] TrooperOverhaul-Dragbody.esp
[X] DeadMoneyFemaleTuxedo.esp
[X] dD - Enhanced Blood Main NV.esp
[X] AG Weapon Reload SFX.esp
[X] return_deadmoney.esp
[X] Neckchains.esp
[X] EMR-StealthSuitMkII.esp
[X] Uniques and Items.esp
[X] GRARG.esp
[X] Triage_fnv.esp
[X] HZBagOfHolding.esp
[X] The Weapon Mod Menu.esp
[X] NCRTrooperOverhaul.esp
[X] TheSinkRemodel.esp
[X] Distributed Necklaces and Chains Neck Seam Concealer.esp
[X] StripOpenMain.esp
[X] 50sFFFLVJOD-Freeside.esp
[X] 50sFFFLVJODTheStrip.esp
[X] URWLTTW-002-DeadMoney.esp
[X] WeaponModsExpanded.esp
[X] URWLTTW-005-WeatherForcer.esp
[X] FCO - GlowingOne.esp
[X] CrowdedCities_v2.esp
[X] Rivet City Merchants With Point Lookout.esp
[X] Nuka Variety.esp
[X] Mo'Uniques.esp
[X] Mo'Guns.esp
[X] FollowersReadyToFightTTW.esp
[X] Mo'IPP.esp
[X] Mo'Suite.esp
[X] Mo'DLC.esp
[X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.Honest.Hearts.Grunt.Patch.esp
[X] weapons.of_.the_.new_.millenia.ttw_.unified.distribution (1).esp
[X] AWOPCaliberXAmmoPatch.esp
[X] EVE FNV - ALL DLC.esp
[X] WMX-EVE.esp
[X] WMX-ModernWeapons.esp
[X] Project Nevada - WMX.esp
[X] AWorldOfPain(Preview)TTW.esp
[X] AWOP FO3 - AWOPNV - WMX - EVE.esp
[X] AWOP DLC + GRA Conflict Error Fixes.esp
[X] HTRP-Vendor Supply Refresh.esp
[X] AWOPDeadMoney.esp
[X] AWOPDeadMoneyVendorPatch.esp
[X] AWOP Interior Music.esp
[X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.CaliberX4+.Patch.esp
[X] TTW MMM + EVE.esp
[X] TTW MMM + EVE + Project Beauty.esp
[X] IMPACT.esp
[X] IMPACT - TTW.esp
[X] IMPACT - AllDLC.esp
[X] IMPACT-AWOP.esp
[X] AWOP-BOEWeaponPatch.esp
[X] AWOP-BOE-WMX.esp
[X] AWOP-BOE-DLC.esp
[X] IMPACT-WMX.esp
[X] IMPACT-WMX-ModernWeapons.esp
[X] IMPACT-Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.esp
[X] Project Nevada - IMPACT.esp
[X] Imp's More Complex Needs.esp
[X] IMCNNV - HUD and Hotkeys.esp
[X] IMCN-CAM Patch.esp
[X] Imp's More Complex Needs- DLC Support ONLY.esp
[X] imps_more_complex_needs_-_tale_of_two_wastelands_patch_0.esp
[X] DarNifiedUINV.esp
[X] The Mod Configuration Menu.esp
[X] Digital_Nightmare.esp
[X] DN_TTW_Patch.esp
[X] TGsArmorCollectionVegas.esp
[X] TGsArmorCollectionLeveledList.esp
[X] HTRP-Daily Vendor Restock.esp
[X] Tailor Maid - TTW.esp
[X] ShadowGasMaskBreathing.esp
[X] More Perks - EVE compatibility patch.esp
[X] ttw_bospatrols.esp
[X] Mo'Guns_WMX_DLC.esp
[X] JIP Improved Recipe Menu.esp
[X] Merged.esp
[X] RCMarketFix.esp
[X] gunfix.esp
[X] ADAM - MAIN.esp
[X] ADAM - Nemesis Armours.esp
[X] ADAM - NCR Patrol Armour.esp
[X] ADAM - Rangers on Patrol.esp
[X] ADAM - Outcast Ranger Armour.esp
[X] ADAM - LR.esp
[X] ADAM - HH.esp
[X] ADAM - Project Nevada Patch.esp
[X] MojaveDelight.esp
[X] MojaveDelighted.esp
[X] ttw_mojavedelight.esp
[X] FlashlightNVSE.esp
[X] CASM with MCM.esp
[X] Its Gold.esp
[X] PCB Hotkey.esp
[X] 1nivVSLArmors.esp
[X] 1nivPNSLPatch.esp
[X] Restored Lootable M Armors.esp
[X] DynamiCamera.esp
[X] AK_AR15WP.esp
[X] psychoelfs anti anti cheat.esp
[X] GameSettings.esp
[X] R700.esp
[X] ttw_-_barrelcrafting.esp
[ ] Sydney Follower - Load Order Fix.esp
[X] Improved Throwing1.esp
[X] Gunsadd.esp
[X] LL FIX TTW.esp
[X] VMW TTW.esp
[X] Flora Overhaul.esp
[X] TfaT2.esp
[X] Near Death.esp
[X] ItemBrowser.esp
[X] XtraSpecialNV - MCM.esp
[X] XS PN-Rebalance Complete Patch.esp
[X] mobius_theory_fix.esp
[X] URWLTTW-003-Interiors.esp
[X] Vurt's WFO.esp
[X] TTWLODGen.esp
[ ] HonestHearts2.esp


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Most New vegas mods work with TTW.
> 
> You can find PN patches, EVE, WMX, and many others. Browse the TTW forums to find them, I have all those along with BOE, MMM, URWL, Project Beauty, NVR3, WoTNM, PPA, IMCN, CAM, etc etc with all the relevant patches.
> 
> It takes a bit of work but it's possible to have all these function together with TTW.
> 
> If you're curious, this is my load order. Game runs pretty well, occasional stuttering but no crashes ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [X] FalloutNV.esm
> [X] DeadMoney.esm
> [X] HonestHearts.esm
> [X] OldWorldBlues.esm
> [X] LonesomeRoad.esm
> [X] GunRunnersArsenal.esm
> [X] Fallout3.esm
> [X] Anchorage.esm
> [X] ThePitt.esm
> [X] BrokenSteel.esm
> [X] PointLookout.esm
> [X] Zeta.esm
> [X] TaleOfTwoWastelands.esm
> [X] Caliber.esm
> [X] HonestHearts-CaliberX.esm
> [X] Mo'.esm
> [X] Mart's Mutant Mod.esm
> [X] AmmoSpreadEffectFixer.esm
> [X] NVStripOpen.esm
> [X] URWLTTW-001-Weather.esm
> [X] TTWInteriors_Core.esm
> [X] TTWInteriorsProject_Combo.esm
> [X] Project Beauty.esm
> [X] MoreChems.esp
> [X] WARZONES - Misanthropy Pure.esm
> [X] Gomorrah Redesigned.esp
> [X] New Vegas Redesigned 3.esm
> [X] Project Nevada - Core.esm
> [X] Project Nevada - Cyberware.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - Equipment.esm
> [X] Project Nevada - Rebalance.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - Extra Options.esm
> [X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.esm
> [X] AWorldOfPainFO3.esm
> [X] AWorldOfPain(Preview).esm
> [X] oHUD.esm
> [X] StreetLights.esm
> [X] More Perks.esm
> [X] Sydney Follower.esp
> [X] MoiraCompanion.esm
> [X] Powered Power Armor.esm
> [X] TTW Interiors - Powered Power Armor Patch.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - PPA Patch.esp
> [X] TTWOptions.esp
> [X] TTW_OutcastTrading.esp
> [X] TTW_NoKarmaDCFollowers.esp
> [X] TTW_Roleplay Start.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - Cyberware Additions.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - Rebalance Complete.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - All DLC.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - TTW.esp
> [X] New Vegas Redesigned 3.esp
> [X] Cass alternate version.esp
> [X] TrooperOverhaul-Dragbody.esp
> [X] DeadMoneyFemaleTuxedo.esp
> [X] dD - Enhanced Blood Main NV.esp
> [X] AG Weapon Reload SFX.esp
> [X] return_deadmoney.esp
> [X] Neckchains.esp
> [X] EMR-StealthSuitMkII.esp
> [X] Uniques and Items.esp
> [X] GRARG.esp
> [X] Triage_fnv.esp
> [X] HZBagOfHolding.esp
> [X] The Weapon Mod Menu.esp
> [X] NCRTrooperOverhaul.esp
> [X] TheSinkRemodel.esp
> [X] Distributed Necklaces and Chains Neck Seam Concealer.esp
> [X] StripOpenMain.esp
> [X] 50sFFFLVJOD-Freeside.esp
> [X] 50sFFFLVJODTheStrip.esp
> [X] URWLTTW-002-DeadMoney.esp
> [X] WeaponModsExpanded.esp
> [X] URWLTTW-005-WeatherForcer.esp
> [X] FCO - GlowingOne.esp
> [X] CrowdedCities_v2.esp
> [X] Rivet City Merchants With Point Lookout.esp
> [X] Nuka Variety.esp
> [X] Mo'Uniques.esp
> [X] Mo'Guns.esp
> [X] FollowersReadyToFightTTW.esp
> [X] Mo'IPP.esp
> [X] Mo'Suite.esp
> [X] Mo'DLC.esp
> [X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.Honest.Hearts.Grunt.Patch.esp
> [X] weapons.of_.the_.new_.millenia.ttw_.unified.distribution (1).esp
> [X] AWOPCaliberXAmmoPatch.esp
> [X] EVE FNV - ALL DLC.esp
> [X] WMX-EVE.esp
> [X] WMX-ModernWeapons.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - WMX.esp
> [X] AWorldOfPain(Preview)TTW.esp
> [X] AWOP FO3 - AWOPNV - WMX - EVE.esp
> [X] AWOP DLC + GRA Conflict Error Fixes.esp
> [X] HTRP-Vendor Supply Refresh.esp
> [X] AWOPDeadMoney.esp
> [X] AWOPDeadMoneyVendorPatch.esp
> [X] AWOP Interior Music.esp
> [X] Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.CaliberX4+.Patch.esp
> [X] TTW MMM + EVE.esp
> [X] TTW MMM + EVE + Project Beauty.esp
> [X] IMPACT.esp
> [X] IMPACT - TTW.esp
> [X] IMPACT - AllDLC.esp
> [X] IMPACT-AWOP.esp
> [X] AWOP-BOEWeaponPatch.esp
> [X] AWOP-BOE-WMX.esp
> [X] AWOP-BOE-DLC.esp
> [X] IMPACT-WMX.esp
> [X] IMPACT-WMX-ModernWeapons.esp
> [X] IMPACT-Weapons.of.the.New.Millenia.esp
> [X] Project Nevada - IMPACT.esp
> [X] Imp's More Complex Needs.esp
> [X] IMCNNV - HUD and Hotkeys.esp
> [X] IMCN-CAM Patch.esp
> [X] Imp's More Complex Needs- DLC Support ONLY.esp
> [X] imps_more_complex_needs_-_tale_of_two_wastelands_patch_0.esp
> [X] DarNifiedUINV.esp
> [X] The Mod Configuration Menu.esp
> [X] Digital_Nightmare.esp
> [X] DN_TTW_Patch.esp
> [X] TGsArmorCollectionVegas.esp
> [X] TGsArmorCollectionLeveledList.esp
> [X] HTRP-Daily Vendor Restock.esp
> [X] Tailor Maid - TTW.esp
> [X] ShadowGasMaskBreathing.esp
> [X] More Perks - EVE compatibility patch.esp
> [X] ttw_bospatrols.esp
> [X] Mo'Guns_WMX_DLC.esp
> [X] JIP Improved Recipe Menu.esp
> [X] Merged.esp
> [X] RCMarketFix.esp
> [X] gunfix.esp
> [X] ADAM - MAIN.esp
> [X] ADAM - Nemesis Armours.esp
> [X] ADAM - NCR Patrol Armour.esp
> [X] ADAM - Rangers on Patrol.esp
> [X] ADAM - Outcast Ranger Armour.esp
> [X] ADAM - LR.esp
> [X] ADAM - HH.esp
> [X] ADAM - Project Nevada Patch.esp
> [X] MojaveDelight.esp
> [X] MojaveDelighted.esp
> [X] ttw_mojavedelight.esp
> [X] FlashlightNVSE.esp
> [X] CASM with MCM.esp
> [X] Its Gold.esp
> [X] PCB Hotkey.esp
> [X] 1nivVSLArmors.esp
> [X] 1nivPNSLPatch.esp
> [X] Restored Lootable M Armors.esp
> [X] DynamiCamera.esp
> [X] AK_AR15WP.esp
> [X] psychoelfs anti anti cheat.esp
> [X] GameSettings.esp
> [X] R700.esp
> [X] ttw_-_barrelcrafting.esp
> [ ] Sydney Follower - Load Order Fix.esp
> [X] Improved Throwing1.esp
> [X] Gunsadd.esp
> [X] LL FIX TTW.esp
> [X] VMW TTW.esp
> [X] Flora Overhaul.esp
> [X] TfaT2.esp
> [X] Near Death.esp
> [X] ItemBrowser.esp
> [X] XtraSpecialNV - MCM.esp
> [X] XS PN-Rebalance Complete Patch.esp
> [X] mobius_theory_fix.esp
> [X] URWLTTW-003-Interiors.esp
> [X] Vurt's WFO.esp
> [X] TTWLODGen.esp
> [ ] HonestHearts2.esp


Alright fine! I'll try it for like the 6th time







To be honest I hadn't checked up on the TTW forums in a while so I'll give it a go and report back after a few hours of course.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Alright fine! I'll try it for like the 6th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I hadn't checked up on the TTW forums in a while so I'll give it a go and report back after a few hours of course.


Good luck, tbh the only TTW I've installed is the latest version, 2.9.4. It does seem that progress is mostly made with compatibility patches for existing mods. Also, most new mods on the FNV nexus have TTW patches because so many people use it.

Mods like CAM, BOE, and any other mods that edit only New Vegas things don't need patches. The big ones you listed will, but there's one thread on the TTW forums with a dozen or so misc patches.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Good luck, tbh the only TTW I've installed is the latest version, 2.9.4. It does seem that progress is mostly made with compatibility patches for existing mods. Also, most new mods on the FNV nexus have TTW patches because so many people use it.
> 
> Mods like CAM, BOE, and any other mods that edit only New Vegas things don't need patches. The big ones you listed will, but there's one thread on the TTW forums with a dozen or so misc patches.


I noticed that Project Nevada and EVE have no patches as of yet. https://taleoftwowastelands.com/comment/45822#comment-45822

Edit: Think I found a way around it so looking good so far.


----------



## boredgunner

The only possible crashes I have in New Vegas with a bunch of mods is in AWOP loading screens occasionally. Otherwise it's rock solid. Modded Fallout 3 was rock solid for me until now upon reinstalling it all, despite using the same mods lol.


----------



## Enad1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Modded Fallout 3 was rock solid for me until now upon reinstalling it all, despite using the same mods lol.


Fallout 3 is basically skynet. It's self aware, and it's aware of your emotions as well. I've concluded this, and I've also noticed that Fallout 3 can sense when you really want to play it, and will then decide to crash more and more, just to make your life more frustrating. When you're going through a period of not really playing it, and you just boot it up to mess around for an hour or so, it will function perfectly fine, because Fallout 3 knows you're not invested and your torment won't be as satisfying to it.

This is all true.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> Fallout 3 is basically skynet. It's self aware, and it's aware of your emotions as well. I've concluded this, and I've also noticed that Fallout 3 can sense when you really want to play it, and will then decide to crash more and more, just to make your life more frustrating. When you're going through a period of not really playing it, and you just boot it up to mess around for an hour or so, it will function perfectly fine, because Fallout 3 knows you're not invested and your torment won't be as satisfying to it.
> 
> This is all true.


Well I was more invested upon playing my first 200 hours, during which the game was rock solid for me. No crashes at all. Now I made a character that I'm less invested in and it wants to crash. No worries, since TTW exists and I'll feel much less compelled to play Fallout 3 once 4 comes out.


----------



## Alvarado

41 days away...


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> Fallout 3 is basically skynet. It's self aware, and it's aware of your emotions as well. I've concluded this, and I've also noticed that Fallout 3 can sense when you really want to play it, and will then decide to crash more and more, just to make your life more frustrating. When you're going through a period of not really playing it, and you just boot it up to mess around for an hour or so, it will function perfectly fine, because Fallout 3 knows you're not invested and your torment won't be as satisfying to it.
> 
> This is all true.


I can 100% confirm this.

"Oh boy! I've been studying really hard all day. I think I need to play some Fallout"

>Title Screen music: Dun DUN DUNN Crash

>Restart. "okay, past the title screen, just gotta load my save. Crash.

Then my little brother asks me if he can play and goes for hours with no issues.

AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ceadderman

Could be worse, you could load a game and finish up talking to the guy who sent you on a guild mission, follow him thru a door so he can introduce you to the leader of the Thieves guild only to have everyone in the room attempt to kill you because the mission you're running was somehow borked and effectively force you to restart the entire game because you don't have a save point to undo what's been done.

It happened to me playing Skyrim and I've yet to go back to restart in hopes of the issue correcting itself.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

New Vegas had a similar couple of missions like that didn't it? Something about the Legion and being 'friendly' with someone else would cause some pretty amazing conflict once you stepped foot in their camp.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> New Vegas had a similar couple of missions like that didn't it? Something about the Legion and being 'friendly' with someone else would cause some pretty amazing conflict once you stepped foot in their camp.


I don't think the legion has ever NOT attacked me on sight. And I can't say I minded blowing them to pieces.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I don't think the legion has ever NOT attacked me on sight. And I can't say I minded blowing them to pieces.


They don't attack on sight if you're not enemies with them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They don't attack on sight if you're not enemies with them.


Legion are like Thalmor from Skyrim for me... kill on sight.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Legion are like Thalmor from Skyrim for me... kill on sight.


You must be their enemies. Or you're wearing NCR armor or some other disguise they disapprove of, which results in you being their enemies anyway.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They don't attack on sight if you're not enemies with them.


I'm always enemies of them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You must be their enemies. Or you're wearing NCR armor or some other disguise they disapprove of, which results in you being their enemies anyway.


You misunderstood me. I, as in *ME*, attack *THEM* on sight.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You misunderstood me. I, as in *ME*, attack *THEM* on sight.


Ahh. A lot of people do that. My most recent playthrough of the game was a Legion character. Joining them and supporting them was certainly interesting. Too bad the final main quest broke and I can't complete it.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm always enemies of them.


I wouldn't dream of it any other way. Those savages deserve every bullet I put in 'em. Then I steal all their gear and sell it just to add insult


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm always enemies of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dream of it any other way. Those savages deserve every bullet I put in 'em. Then I steal all their gear and sell it just to add insult
Click to expand...

Same. My first interaction with them(actually save and reload interaction) was at the old Mission where they have some followers crucified. I saved before talking to their leader, decided that I didn't like them, restarted and then went to work.

You can make a ton of money selling their gear after you wipe them out. But after you do so you always run into their revenge squads in the open expanse. Nice thing is they send some really well equipped units but if you have a grenade Launcher you make pretty short work of them when they surround you. So I always have a fresh supply of loot to sell in New Vegas.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I noticed that Project Nevada and EVE have no patches as of yet. https://taleoftwowastelands.com/comment/45822#comment-45822
> 
> Edit: Think I found a way around it so looking good so far.


I think what I did was use the regular EVE PN patch, and modify it a bit with FNVedit to include TTW.


----------



## DBEAU

Charisma:


----------



## pez

I'm loving these videos. This is so Fallout 3-esque in presentation. They did so much for Fallout 3 that hyped me for it. And I am PUMPED.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm loving these videos. This is so Fallout 3-esque in presentation. They did so much for Fallout 3 that hyped me for it. And I am PUMPED.


Honestly, they are so well done. Even if it didn't hype up the game (which it does), they're enjoyable on their own right.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Honestly, they are so well done. Even if it didn't hype up the game (which it does), they're enjoyable on their own right.


Exactly. They have me as excited as this video did for Fallout 3:




I still watch it probably once a month.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Charisma:


So Animal Friend perk is definitely in.

Charisma prevents addiction. Not sure that really makes sense, but another use for Charisma is welcome. It was pretty useful in New Vegas.

Maybe there's a perk to control others?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> So Animal Friend perk is definitely in.
> 
> Charisma prevents addiction. Not sure that really makes sense, but another use for Charisma is welcome. It was pretty useful in New Vegas.
> 
> Maybe there's a perk to control others?


There is, it was shown in the character build video from a week ago.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> So Animal Friend perk is definitely in.
> 
> *Charisma prevents addiction*. Not sure that really makes sense, but another use for Charisma is welcome. It was pretty useful in New Vegas.
> 
> Maybe there's a perk to control others?


I took it as maybe drinking alcohol increases charisma (for a short time), however alcohol causes addiction.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ I believe that has always been the case. Well, each alcohol had different effects, usually reducing strength or endurance while increasing charisma. Assuming it's going to be the same in Fallout 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Exactly. They have me as excited as this video did for Fallout 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still watch it probably once a month.


I don't want it as often as you, but again... absolutely love it. I am in love with this era. Heck, would watch a lot of Leave it to Beaver when I was younger and watching Mad Men a second time. Just the most awesome decade. The attitude, the art style, the simple joy and wonder of everything. It's intoxicating.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ^ I believe that has always been the case. Well, each alcohol had different effects, usually reducing strength or endurance while increasing charisma. Assuming it's going to be the same in Fallout 4.
> I don't want it as often as you, but again... absolutely love it. I am in love with this era. Heck, would watch a lot of Leave it to Beaver when I was younger and watching Mad Men a second time. Just the most awesome decade. The attitude, the art style, the simple joy and wonder of everything. It's intoxicating.


Agreed







!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

This is an E3 recording but it was just published on Bethesda Software's Youtube page.

Not sure if has been seen by most.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My first build will primarily be building long distance relationships while sharpening her charisma.


----------



## DBEAU

I'd like to think I'll do a unique build but more than likely I'll fall into my usual super-efficient with normal firearms sniper-esque dude. The rest depends on if there is a hardcore mode. If so I'll probably throw some points at whatever helps survivability.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'd like to think I'll do a unique build but more than likely I'll fall into my usual super-efficient with normal firearms sniper-esque dude. The rest depends on if there is a hardcore mode. If so I'll probably throw some points at whatever helps survivability.


I usually go for an Intelligent / Charisma / Perception build. With skills focusing on lock picking, repair, and science. Now that they don't have the typical skill set, not sure how I will build the character. Typically though, it's just one that makes use of the environment to his advantage. Of course I would have other characters as well. I had builds that revolved around melee or tank combat. Or a techie with energy weapons. These characters would also have different karma levels too.

However, in Fallout 3, I made VERY specific characters. It was almost disturbing. With this persona, I would define how I would play them.

For instance, I had this character named "Zoid the friendly baby eater". He was a charismatic build would good intentions, however, deep down inside he was a cannibal. Specifically, children.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






There used to be a mod as well that provided me with the opportunity to actually make this character as absurd as I described it. Eating children









This is probably a BIT too much ahahahah but in Bethesda games, I feel like I can make these absurd characters and try to role-play them out. Even if they are poor builds etc. It's just a fun experience. Zoid was probably the most extreme case in this regard


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The philosophy I've always subscribed to is "When in doubt, pull the trigger first!"


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The philosophy I've always subscribed to is "When in doubt, pull the trigger first!"


Might I suggest a small wording change? "When in doubt, barrel out!"

I'm amazed how fast time has flown between the E3 announcement and release. 33 days and some change now, guess system requirements will be the next big announcement before the game is available.
Really doubt they need to tease anymore content to build hype now outside of continuing their awesome SPECIAL videos.

Edit, speaking of SPECIAL vids. Intelligence!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

2:10

Vehicles confirmed?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


Not really. Memory leaks and poor FPS have never been a problem for Bethesda games, although there is a first time for everything. I had no crashes with Skyrim either, just broken quests but they can be bypassed with console commands. Also since mods won't be out at launch, I know that my first character will be a lesser experience anyway so broken quests won't bug me too much.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 2:10
> 
> Vehicles confirmed?


Nah, its just V.A.N.S which is the Fallout 4 version of Clairvoyance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


Typically I don't run into crashes for Bethesda games outside of FO3, neither do I run into memory leaks. Most early CTD's are caused by dirty mods due to lack of understanding new changes made to the engine or how to properly clean the mods. Issues are usually more along the lines of broken quests and bizarre animation occurrences. Most issues early on can be fixed or bypassed by console for PC gamers as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Might I suggest a small wording change? "When in doubt, barrel out!"
> 
> I'm amazed how fast time has flown between the E3 announcement and release. 33 days and some change now, guess system requirements will be the next big announcement before the game is available.
> Really doubt they need to tease anymore content to build hype now outside of continuing their awesome SPECIAL videos.
> 
> Edit, speaking of SPECIAL vids. Intelligence!


But my barrel is always out


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Nah, its just V.A.N.S which is the Fallout 4 version of Clairvoyance.


Has this been confirmed somewhere? That is a very specific answer


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Has this been confirmed somewhere? That is a very specific answer


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/V.A.N.S. Perk itself. Having "live" vehicles would be a terrible idea with the wasteland outside of something similar to Fallout 2's faster travel with a vehicle.

Plus, vertibirds. Who would want a car and that WAS basically confirmed at E3 with gameplay.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Has this been confirmed somewhere? That is a very specific answer


Yeah, on bethesda's own character system video posted about 2 weeks ago. https://youtu.be/vsFpH4jm-QI?t=1m7s Todd passes over it at around 1:08 mark.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/V.A.N.S. Perk itself. Having "live" vehicles would be a terrible idea with the wasteland outside of something similar to Fallout 2's faster travel with a vehicle.
> 
> Plus, vertibirds. Who would want a car and that WAS basically confirmed at E3 with gameplay.


Well I knew about the Vertibirds but I don't think those will be commonly accessible. I don't think vehicles would be a terrible idea, they would just have to implement a very good resource system so you could only use them in very important circumstances.

In the wiki, it didn't show a source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah, on bethesda's own character system video posted about 2 weeks ago. https://youtu.be/vsFpH4jm-QI?t=1m7s Todd passes over it at around 1:08 mark.


Ah, thank you


----------



## Valor958

Anyone REALLY want a Fallout web series after seeing these Special videos?








I would definitely support and watch a Fallout show lol.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Well I knew about the Vertibirds but I don't think those will be commonly accessible. I don't think vehicles would be a terrible idea, they would just have to implement a very good resource system so you could only use them in very important circumstances.


More so in reference to navigation and getting caught up on debris. I could see an adventure/dual sport motorcycle being capable of implementation without much issue for the FPS series.
Given how land vehicles were essentially abandoned after the bombs fell, I don't see much lore for black-thumb mechanics to start Mad Maxing vehicles that are still functional.


----------



## Alvarado

About the whole vehicle thing. When in doubt, mods.







I'd bet you could take the scripts of the Vertibird and apply them to something on the ground, toss in some animations for wheels and your golden.


----------



## Decade

Once a script extender is made for F4, anything will be possible*.

*to an extent


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> About the whole vehicle thing. When in doubt, mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet you could take the scripts of the Vertibird and apply them to something on the ground, toss in some animations for wheels and your golden.


Or better yet, take the scripts for the Vertiberd and remove the pathing... then you could just pilot them







It would take a bit more than that since from what ive seen you only get the gunner spot, so you'd have to make it so you get the pilot seat, then match your player movement controls for vertiberd movement, altitude control, etc etc. Physics behind its movement are there, so I'm fairly sure someone will attempt it.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


Memory leaks? Mmmm... Maybe.
Poor fps? Not usually.
Crashes? HoooooYah!
Script errors, broken game objects, holes in the map you can fall though or get stuck in, quests that simply don't work? Count on it


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


Nope because the 8 year wait is more pain than having to deal with those issues if they even pop up.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Memory leaks? Mmmm... Maybe.
> Poor fps? Not usually.
> Crashes? HoooooYah!
> *Script errors, broken game objects, holes in the map you can fall though or get stuck in, quests that simply don't work? Count on it*


Can't wait to see those launch glitch videos. They're always priceless. NV's Doc Mitchel's head spin or Skyrims ragdolling wagon


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Memory leaks? Mmmm... Maybe.
> Poor fps? Not usually.
> Crashes? HoooooYah!
> Script errors, broken game objects, holes in the map you can fall though or get stuck in, quests that simply don't work? Count on it


These are the things that make the Fallout series quirky and fun. In fact, any Bethesda game really.

Who remembers in Oblivion if you dropped a paint brush it would float and you could jump on it? Get yourself lots of paint brushes and you were going places!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> These are the things that make the Fallout series quirky and fun. In fact, any Bethesda game really.
> 
> Who remembers in Oblivion if you dropped a paint brush it would float and you could jump on it? Get yourself lots of paint brushes and you were going places!


1 cool one out of 400 annoying or crippling ones. Also they deliberately left that one in for a long time because players actually liked it. I just don't buy "inadequate beta testing isn't a bug its a feature". 99-100% of them are going to suck.

this is why i didn't early adopt. it is not unusual for bethesda games to be nearly unplayable when released.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Technically speaking, the bucket trick is also a bug. A lot of bugs are not actually bad depending on how it is exploited. Like there was this one "sinkhole" in Skyrim that NPC's could get stuck in on one of my play throughs and I could just lure NPC's there and then bash them when they get stuck to build up my one handed.


----------



## Tomalak

Required PC specs:

PC Systems Requirements (Requires Internet Connection and Free Steam Account to Activate)

*Minimum*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB or equivalent

*Recommended*

Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
8 GB RAM
30 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB/AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB or equivalent


----------



## bombastinator

290x/near 4ghz intel? that's pretty harsh.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 290x/near 4ghz intel? that's pretty harsh.


Hopefully they're just being more honest than most other developers who list specs that are too low to be deserving of being called "recommended."


----------



## Krusher33

Been running my CPU at stock. Guess I'll need to break out my notes and put it back up to 4.7 again. If I can find them...

Just in time for winter though.


----------



## ad hoc

Those specs are rough.. I guess I'll buy a new GPU and OC my 6300 as far as my crap VRMs will allow :l


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomalak*
> 
> Required PC specs:
> 
> PC Systems Requirements (Requires Internet Connection and Free Steam Account to Activate)
> 
> *Minimum*
> 
> Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
> Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
> 8 GB RAM
> 30 GB free HDD space
> NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB or equivalent
> 
> *Recommended*
> 
> Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
> Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
> 8 GB RAM
> 30 GB free HDD space
> NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB/AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB or equivalent


Ouch... I guess my GPU upgrade might have to come a bit sooner than expected. Hopefully my old Ivy Bridge can still deliver decent results though (considering the required specs it should not be a problem), if not then this game might become a hell of a lot more expensive then expected.

Also for those spec requirements, they will have had to make a massive upgrade from the Skyrim CreationEngine

Just for a comparison, this is Skyrim's requirements:
*Recommended:*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU processor
4GB System RAM
6GB free HDD (Hard disk drive) space
DirectX 9.0c compatible NVIDIA or AMD ATI video card with 1GB of RAM: Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 or higher; ATI Radeon HD 4890 or higher
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation

*Minimum System Requirements:*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Intel Dual Core 2.0GHz or equivalent processor (AMD Sempron @ 2.4 GHz)
2GB System RAM
6GB free HDD space
Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512 MB of RAM
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation

So it seems there have been quite a bit more change then what I was expecting at least, which is all good to be honest


----------



## candy_van

I'm sure Ivy or Sandy chips will do just fine with a decent OC on them in this.
Figure I'll be running this mostly on high with some tweaks to keep things smooth.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm sure Ivy or Sandy chips will do just fine with a decent OC on them in this.
> Figure I'll be running this mostly on high with some tweaks to keep things smooth.


You're only on a 1920 x 1080 monitor? If so then your Ivy Bridge + GTX 780 will most likely max out Fallout 4 without problems. This is pretty much a blind guess, based only on the fact that a GTX 780 struggling to maintain 60 FPS at 1080p is rare.


----------



## candy_van

Yea I meant maxed/highest not necessarily "high" as opposed "very high" etc


----------



## Alvarado

Well I wanted a reason to upgrade my aging hardware next income tax. Guess I got one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

They look pretty good to be honest. Especially the *64 bit OS only* part. Don't be discouraged that they put the newest cpu's. Just like previously mentioned... anything Sandy will be fine.

Too early to tell but all this tells me is that they have done a lot to the engine. I'll be playing on my laptop with an i7 4710 and 860m (basically 750ti). Even the Battlefront beta runs really good, and it's minimum card recommended is a GTX 660. So take that for whats it worth.

Here's hoping for smooth performance across the board.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> They look pretty good to be honest. Especially the *64 bit OS only* part. Don't be discouraged that they put the newest cpu's. Just like previously mentioned... anything Sandy will be fine.
> 
> Too early to tell but all this tells me is that they have done a lot to the engine. Here's hoping for smooth performance across the board


Yeah, that was my guess to. That said I had hoped there would be better multicore support, but I'm doubting they will start putting up something like the Intel Extreme series in the recommended section any time soon (sort of like shooting yourself in the foot considering the price point). I'm curious to see though how much an i7 (lga1156/1155/1150) will outperform an i5 though, maybe that hyper threading will finally be of some use in a game.


----------



## DoomDash

I absolutely adore Fallout, but I will probably not be playing it at launch since it comes out the same day Starcraft 2 Legacy of the Void comes out :'(.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I absolutely adore Fallout, but I will probably not be playing it at launch since it comes out the same day Starcraft 2 Legacy of the Void comes out :'(.


Heretic!


----------



## .theMetal

Got my 970 just in time. I should be sitting quite pretty at 1080


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Or better yet, take the scripts for the Vertiberd and remove the pathing... then you could just pilot them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would take a bit more than that since from what ive seen you only get the gunner spot, so you'd have to make it so you get the pilot seat, then match your player movement controls for vertiberd movement, altitude control, etc etc. Physics behind its movement are there, so I'm fairly sure someone will attempt it.


Considering a guy made a working, flyable Vertiberd mod for FNV I think we'll definitely see it in F4.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Got my 970 just in time. I should be sitting quite pretty at 1080


Just ordered one too. Aw yes.


----------



## Azefore

MFW when 14 day vacation starts a few days after launch, can't wait for it









Hoping some modders make some great ENBs for it early on


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Considering a guy made a working, flyable Vertiberd mod for FNV I think we'll definitely see it in F4.


.... seeing as im trying to replay FNV to prepare myself for F4... I MUST TRY THAT NOW! Wooo... crazy drugged out lady in a vertibird incoming!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Thanks for the input guys. Never played Fallout 3, new vegas, or skyrim even remotely near launch so I wouldn't know what to expect if i preordered.


----------



## Ceadderman

Keep in mind 7870 cards are rebadged 6870 cards iirc. So if you're running 6*** series from 6870 you shud be ok.

Will it crush Frames? No but it shud be serviceable.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> .... seeing as im trying to replay FNV to prepare myself for F4... I MUST TRY THAT NOW! Wooo... crazy drugged out lady in a vertibird incoming!


I haven't played with it, but the video looks pretty cool.

^^6870 is a different GPU than 7870. 6870 is Barts, 7870 is Pitcairn. Regardless I think a 6870 should still handle Fallout 4 just fine.


----------



## bombastinator

I do have a pair of 7950s I only have one installed ATM but I can crossfire em. Will it help, will I need to, and will even be enough?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I do have a pair of 7950s I only have one installed ATM but I can crossfire em. Will it help, will I need to, and will even be enough?


Depends, I'm guessing a 7950 should do fine for high/ultra settings in 1080p without mods. As for Crossfire... it all depends on the profiles for the game and if the engine will work well with it. It's not always that it make a lot of sense to run more than 1 gpu, but that is more of an issue when the game makers don't implement good enough support, or again the hardware manufacturer doesn't include a good profile for a game.

At any rate I'll be running Fo4 at my 7950 until the GPU shrink becomes a reality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For those of you who have pre-ordered on PC already, are any of you worried about how the state of the game will be when it launches? Memory leaks, crashes, poor FPS, that sort of thing?


I'm not too terribly worried as I was one of the few that didn't encounter game crippling bugs between FO3 and New Vegas. If anything, PS3 version of FO3 GOTY had way more issues for me. Hopefully I have the same luck this time. I'm waaaay too excited for this game.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not too terribly worried as I was one of the few that didn't encounter game crippling bugs between FO3 and New Vegas. If anything, PS3 version of FO3 GOTY had way more issues for me. Hopefully I have the same luck this time. I'm waaaay too excited for this game.


I agree with you, there is not that many game crippeling bugs in these games. There are a lot of annying little ones, but none in my experience that ruins the game. That said, the second I tend to introduce a mod things tend to change a bit....

At any rate the pluss side of getting things on the PC will no doubt be the unofficial patches. Sure other mods are awesome to, but without these patches the games are somewhat bugged. hopefully Fo4 will not need as many, but since it's bethesda... well I'm not holding my breath that's for sure.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I never got into modding the game. I just haven't found that spark of interest or motivation to get started with it. Having poured a couple hundred hours into the vanilla game can do that to you







.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I never got into modding the game. I just haven't found that spark of interest or motivation to get started with it. Having poured a couple hundred hours into the vanilla game can do that to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whenever I get into modding, I find it just starts to go waaay off track. I can work with about 10 or so. Usually just some texture packs and little fixes. When I get into other mods, I just lose interest in the game and I basically see what I can run and how crazy the world can get. It gets tiresome. I enjoyed both 3 and NV on xbox before bringing it to PC. However, I would like to beat F4 vanilla before I get into modding. Light or heavy.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I feel the same. I'd be down for texture mods on FO3 or New Vegas, but everything else, I'm pretty ok with. There's some gameplay mods I've seen that looked real interesting, though.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't really get into modding that much. I will mod games with decent prevail mods though. Like with my Call of Pripyat game I use Misery 2.1.

Maybe I will get into nodding in the near future, but for me I would rather install a completed mod pack and jump right into exploring my brave new world.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I agree with you, there is not that many game crippeling bugs in these games. There are a lot of annying little ones, but none in my experience that ruins the game. That said, the second I tend to introduce a mod things tend to change a bit....
> 
> At any rate the pluss side of getting things on the PC will no doubt be the unofficial patches. Sure other mods are awesome to, but without these patches the games are somewhat bugged. hopefully Fo4 will not need as many, but since it's bethesda... well I'm not holding my breath that's for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Depends, I'm guessing a 7950 should do fine for high/ultra settings in 1080p without mods. As for Crossfire... it all depends on the profiles for the game and if the engine will work well with it. It's not always that it make a lot of sense to run more than 1 gpu, but that is more of an issue when the game makers don't implement good enough support, or again the hardware manufacturer doesn't include a good profile for a game.
> 
> At any rate I'll be running Fo4 at my 7950 until the GPU shrink becomes a reality.


My new monitor is 2550x1600 though :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> My new monitor is 2550x1600 though :/


Yeah you're definitely going to need CrossFire support. That's why I'd have never gone to such a resolution with such a GPU. I restricted my old GTX 680 to 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't really get into modding that much. I will mod games with decent prevail mods though. Like with my Call of Pripyat game I use Misery 2.1.
> 
> Maybe I will get into nodding in the near future, but for me I would rather install a completed mod pack and jump right into exploring my brave new world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


There isn't really a lot of those mod packs around to be honest. Some add a lot of things at the same time, but usually you will have to combine several larger mods instead of using one big pack. BElieve me, I tried looking for one, but I ended up using about 2-30 hours (to be honest I lost track of time, so let's just say it's at the bigger side of that estimate) instead on installing and configuring the mods I want/need for FoNV. I still havent started playing NV again becasue of it, but I'll get there. I juse have this one last thing I want to add (as always).









Modding is fun though, and I easily have 800 hours (only 600hours is logged in steam, but the log didn't work for a bit so I'm guessing) in NV becasue of it. I don't even get in to all those crazy mods, I just build a more realistic and immersive world for myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> My new monitor is 2550x1600 though :/


Kinda shooting yourself in the foot there then... youre going to need both of them for that I'm guessing. One will likely run it at medium-high, but then again if you have anotherone laying around I don't see why you wouldn't try with both of them in


----------



## Alvarado

Mod packs aren't around due to people getting a bit pissed off about copyright an such.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I love modding Fallout. IMO one of the things that Bethesda does best is making their games mod friendly. I just like playing the game, thinking "I don't like the way X works" or "I don't like how much damage Y weapon does, it makes sense that it should do this much" then go and modify it to whatever I want.

Fallout 3/NV and even Skyrim are great games on their own but they are sorely lacking in a lot of areas. I mean no iron sights in F3? The hardcore system in NV is a joke, and so is the crafting. The Strip consists of like 4 strippers and 3 NCR soldiers, with those stupid barrier between each area because of console limitations. Shooting an enemy who has armor but no helmet does nothing? The detail in these games are good, but the worlds are so vast that Bethesda can't possibly include everything. For everything else, there's modding.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't know if anyone else got theirs yet but I found this on my stoop.

Dan this thing is big!













I took these pics in front of my 32" for scale. Nice thing is there is enough room to slide a full size NUC into the holder or add FO4 to the extra sleeve and call it good.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't know if anyone else got theirs yet but I found this on my stoop.
> 
> Dan this thing is big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics in front of my 32" for scale. Nice thing is there is enough room to slide a full size NUC into the holder or add FO4 to the extra sleeve and call it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Had mine preordered and come in (I got to play with it a week early and show it off because I work at EB) a week early. Absolutely love it. Great addition to my little nerd collection on my desk haha and it was surprisingly bigger than I thought it would be!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Kinda shooting yourself in the foot there then... youre going to need both of them for that I'm guessing. One will likely run it at medium-high, but then again if you have anotherone laying around I don't see why you wouldn't try with both of them in


entropy, noise, and power draw mostly. also it's been able to handle everything so far with one gpu. its actually more rez than i wanted. It was what i could find in the size range i wanted in the price range i wanted. plus its fast ips and swivels which was a bonus.

Mounting it on anything besides the stock stand has turned into a minor nightmare because it's incredibly heavy, but i think i have that worked out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Don't know if anyone else got theirs yet but I found this on my stoop.
> 
> Dan this thing is big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics in front of my 32" for scale. Nice thing is there is enough room to slide a full size NUC into the holder or add FO4 to the extra sleeve and call it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had mine preordered and come in (I got to play with it a week early and show it off because I work at EB) a week early. Absolutely love it. Great addition to my little nerd collection on my desk haha and it was surprisingly bigger than I thought it would be!
Click to expand...

IKR?










When I ordered it I thought "Awwwww how cute... such a little thing will be so cool to have and maybe mod"

Then I saw the size box it shipped in and when opened the package









Absolutely smashing. My 2nd game collectible. The other'n I have is a Lara Croft figure that stands 12" tall and she's in her wetsuit standing on a boat dock. This one is far superior to that imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Did you just say a Mini Nuke is far better than Lara Croft in a wetsuit?

idontwannaliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg

JK


----------



## Ceadderman

Only cause the mini nuke has a warning on it not to let anyone under 12 play with it and when you push that warning label it goes off. Interactive desktop collectibles are the best collectibles.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> IKR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I ordered it I thought "Awwwww how cute... such a little thing will be so cool to have and maybe mod"
> 
> Then I saw the size box it shipped in and when opened the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely smashing. My 2nd game collectible. The other'n I have is a Lara Croft figure that stands 12" tall and she's in her wetsuit standing on a boat dock. This one is far superior to that imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


If it will fit a full size nuc, hou about a nuc board and a 930 nano gpu on a pcie cable? That should be enough to run the game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah if I need to I could but I want to keep it as unmodified as possible. Drill a single hole through one side (preferably the side with no wires in it from the speaker setup) for power connection and HDMI connections and a Bluetooth connection extended through to allow clean Media keyboard/mouse connection.









Although modding in a Nano would be sweet.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

I was really waiting around for a big flash sale on Fo4 but... It's 1 month away so I couldn't stop myself










Oh well, I guess I should really get my ass in gear and get my build ready as well for release. Can't be doing all of that stuff when I'm supposed to explore the commonwealth


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> IKR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I ordered it I thought "Awwwww how cute... such a little thing will be so cool to have and maybe mod"
> 
> Then I saw the size box it shipped in and when opened the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely smashing. My 2nd game collectible. The other'n I have is a Lara Croft figure that stands 12" tall and she's in her wetsuit standing on a boat dock. This one is far superior to that imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


When the box arrived at work and I have to receive it there were 2 in it. I didn't know it but it said 'Fallout Antho PC' on the side and I was like 'DAMN! We must've received like 10!' Shipping label said 2 pieces inside so I tore the box open (yeah, I treat my receiving time like Christmas time at work, so what?!







) and immediately opened one lmao I had to put my name on it afterwards because I opened it and at that point I was committed to buying it but man was it worth it


----------



## Ceadderman

Nice! My daughter's friends love my new toy. I currently have it sitting out of its box on the pass through counter nextra to the bouquet of flowers I got for the wife's Bday. Kind of ironic looking actually. Sort of a Love n Rockets feel to the atmosphere.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I was really waiting around for a big flash sale on Fo4 but... It's 1 month away so I couldn't stop myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I guess I should really get my ass in gear and get my build ready as well for release. Can't be doing all of that stuff when I'm supposed to explore the commonwealth


When I tried to use that code on GMG, it told me it was invalid. However, for a game like Fallout 4, I will be buying it retail. Will go well with my collection (FO3 lunchbox + bobblehead)


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> When I tried to use that code on GMG, it told me it was invalid. However, for a game like Fallout 4, I will be buying it retail. Will go well with my collection (FO3 lunchbox + bobblehead)


I had one of the pip boy ones in reserve for a while, but then someone pointed out that I really have no use for all that extra stuff... anyways, so I canceled the order and waited for a sale instead. Now that you mention it though, I have had massive troubles using my codes on GMG and the only ones that seem to work are those that are published on the site. I was in contact with support about it and even created a new account to try it, but I haven't been able to use my 33% off codes so far... Maybe it's my computer or something, but at the very least I can say that I have had troubles with GMG's codes as well.


----------



## Decade

Had my R9 290 die over the weekend, I'm thinking I should be just as fine for F4 with the Fury X I have coming in this weekend. Little over 3 weeks away, gents and ladies.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I have have an R9 295x2 in my current rig with no plans to upgrade unless the Nvidia 980 Ti x2 (rumored) or Fury X2 releases before Fallout 4 does. Hopefully this version of Bethesda's engine actually supports Crossfire / SLI.









- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I had one of the pip boy ones in reserve for a while, but then someone pointed out that I really have no use for all that extra stuff... anyways, so I canceled the order and waited for a sale instead. Now that you mention it though, I have had massive troubles using my codes on GMG and the only ones that seem to work are those that are published on the site. I was in contact with support about it and even created a new account to try it, but I haven't been able to use my 33% off codes so far... Maybe it's my computer or something, but at the very least I can say that I have had troubles with GMG's codes as well.


Yea, I am in the same boat. I don't go for the collectors anymore. Fallout 3 was one of the last ones I purchased. I just really like collectors with cool cases. I can't stand big ticket items and toys (action figures for the nerds). I really wish more publishers or developers would create steel book cases like the used to. There was a phase where games, like Halo and 2 or 3 editions. One always being a steel case and it was typically $10 more.

Oh well :/

GMG does act weird sometimes. I am currently abroad in Europe and my currency was changed to GBP. Was really annoying because everything in the UK is overpriced. I'm not even in the UK in Europe either. When I returned back to Canada for the summer, my account was STILL tied to GBP. So I go into contact and they reset it back to USD.

Now I am having the issue with promotion codes. Such as that one. I am still planning to buy it retail, but I just wanted to see what costs I would save by buying it digital. Though, like I said, no dice.

OH, even stranger is that I get these "VIP" discounts sent to my email address. In particular, there was a discount for MGS:V. However, when I clicked on the embedded image, there is no MGS:V offered by GMG. I even did a search through the store... nothing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Getting a little









/gmg rant lol


----------



## pez

I actually still regret not picking up FO3 collector's edition for the Lunchbox. I did the PBE for FO4. I'm probably never going to use the Pip part, but it's more of a collectible for me as the game is a big part of my 'gaming' life.


----------



## Alvarado

The people that are getting the pipboy edition are lying if they aren't gonna put it on at least once when they get it.







I know I'll be playing around with it while FO4 is downloading to top it off my friends that will come by during that week to check the game out will also put it on. I mean who wouldn't?


----------



## pez

I'll be surprised if it honestly closed around my arm even if I did. I honestly would try and fit my phone (Nexus 6) which most likely won't fit in it and use it that way just to play around. In fact, I have a 'throw away' 5S that I could just put in there for that purpose lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll be surprised if it honestly closed around my arm even if I did. I honestly would try and fit my phone (Nexus 6) which most likely won't fit in it and use it that way just to play around. In fact, I have a 'throw away' 5S that I could just put in there for that purpose lol.


The phone size have been announced for awhile.

Quote:


> What phones will fit in the Pip-Boy Edition Pip-Boy?
> 
> The Pip-Boy included will have foam inserts that fit iPhone 6/6s, iPhone 5/5s, iPhone 4/4S, Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy S4, and Samsung Galaxy S3. In addition, using the customizable foam insert you should be able to fit most other popular smartphone devices. As we wanted to stay faithful to the dimensions of the in-game model, any smartphones larger than the models listed will not fit inside the wearable device, but can still use the Pip-Boy App.


----------



## Ceadderman

Blast, how long are these available then. I may still preorder FO4 if I can still get one.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Blast, how long are these available then. I may still preorder FO4 if I can still get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


How long is what available?


----------



## Ceadderman

Pipboy collectible FO4.









I have an S4 and if it comes with an insert I will likely get it to go with the mini nuke.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pipboy collectible FO4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an S4 and if it comes with an insert I will likely get it to go with the mini nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


oh that, good luck finding one, Bethesda couldn't make anymore and its sold out everywhere.

Edit: https://www.nowinstock.net/videogaming/games/fallout4/


----------



## Azefore

They sold out within the first day of being up for pre-orders and reappeared briefly a day or two after.

Some European nations had a few available through their own Amazon sites like a week back but I'm guessing they're long gone now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Some people probably got a few to resell on FleaBay. Oh well no big loss. Am surprised the Anthology special editions are still around. Was pretty surprised about it too considering I ordered last minute due to cancelation from Amazon the week prior to shipping. Scrambled and got one anyway and 2 days later on my stoop.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Some people probably got a few to resell on FleaBay. Oh well no big loss. Am surprised the Anthology special editions are still around. Was pretty surprised about it too considering I ordered last minute due to cancelation from Amazon the week prior to shipping. Scrambled and got one anyway and 2 days later on my stoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The biggest thing for most (including me) is probably due to a lot of people having the prior games. I literally have all the games, so I'm paying $50 for the mini nuke. (But somehow I can justify $150 for the Pipboy Edition of FO4







).

Also, I've seen them go up on eBay already for $260 plus...talk about a markup.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The biggest thing for most (including me) is probably due to a lot of people having the prior games. I literally have all the games, so I'm paying $50 for the mini nuke. (But somehow I can justify $150 for the Pipboy Edition of FO4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Also, I've seen them go up on eBay already for $260 plus...talk about a markup.


Might find it used on ebay in a year or so if yere really wanting it. I think it should come down in price when it's not "new in box" anymore and a lot of the customers who get them never really collect.


----------



## Azefore

Would've been nice to have the pipboy edition come with the season pass. You're not getting much outside of the case and pipboy. A few paper media things but that's it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Season pass? Is Bethesda charging to get into the multiplayer rooms?









~Ceadder


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Season pass? Is Bethesda charging to get into the multiplayer rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


DLC that starts sometime after 2016


----------



## Ceadderman

This surprises me. But I guess that was to be expected considering every major publisher has gone to a pay to play business model.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Dude what? Bethesda has had DLC since the 2000's. They have a bunch of down time after release and patches, and they want to keep making content for the game.

DLC is nothing new.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wasn't talking about DLC. Was talking about pay to play servers. i.e. Season pass scenario I was referring to.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wasn't talking about DLC. Was talking about pay to play servers. i.e. Season pass scenario I was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Your the first person I've ever seen refer to a season pass as to a ticket to get into a sort of multi player system which is why I think people were confused and kept telling you its DLC.


----------



## Azefore

Well we all know FO4 doesn't have multiplayer so I just clarified.

Earliest DLC I can remember getting was Halo 2 map packs though so I've never had a problem with paid content. With Fallout 3/4/NV you usually get/will get something worth your money as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Would've been nice to have the pipboy edition come with the season pass. You're not getting much outside of the case and pipboy. A few paper media things but that's it.


This was the first mention of season anything.

I don't care what one wishes to refer to the back end(ticket/pass), it's common knowledge what season refers to. Hence my confusion on the subject.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Might find it used on ebay in a year or so if yere really wanting it. I think it should come down in price when it's not "new in box" anymore and a lot of the customers who get them never really collect.


True. Maybe I'll get dedicated enough to seek it out after the hype is gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Season pass? Is Bethesda charging to get into the multiplayer rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Your the first person I've ever seen refer to a season pass as to a ticket to get into a sort of multi player system which is why I think people were confused and kept telling you its DLC.


This^. Unless something crazy happens, it would refer to the DLC. Fallout 3 had 5 'extra missions' and NV had 4, while NV DLC included some more weaponry and tidbits. I'd say it's safe to expect an additional 4 missions or so...so I'll gladly pay the price for the DLC that will most likely give an additional 15-20 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Ceadderman

Then why call it season pass? We all know that refers to a subscription fee. Right?









I'm not trying to be snarky an out this at all. Nor did I suggest that there should have been a Pass included with the Pipboy Edition for the DLC. I think the overall price was a tad much to pay for the overall content, but given that it sold out quite fast those who purchased it either don't agree. Or they didn't care for a multitude of reasons only they can explain.

So please if you pull me into the discussion, represent my side of this fairly. Thanks and cheers.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why call it season pass? We all know that refers to a subscription fee. Right?


Here's the story, a "season pass" was something that publishers thought up about say, 5-7 years ago. It was just a way for them to get preorders in on all the DLC they would make (outside of gearbox those bastards making double season passes) at a lower price point Simple! So blame the publishers for confusing you with the term.


----------



## pez

I do kinda agree with that. I was looking at my New Vegas CE earlier and kinda reminisced. An actual deck of cards, disguised as Caravan cards? Awesome. Lucky 38 coin? Yes. Poker chips themed for New Vegas? And they're actually weighty, legit poker chips? Score. Comic book and making of DVD? That's content.

The Fallout 3 CE didn't have a lot of stuff, but the lunchbox and bobblehead would've truly been worth it considering it was only $80 IIRC.

The Fallout 4 PBE could have honestly included a Season Pass for the money. It's not enough to make me cancel my order, but I'm definitely agreeing with you. I'm hoping the Pipboy and Capsule wow me more in person than in photos. Hell, I'm still halfway paranoid Bethesda is going to cancel my order at the last second just to tell me they didn't have anymore after all.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why call it season pass? We all know that refers to a subscription fee. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be snarky an out this at all. Nor did I suggest that there should have been a Pass included with the Pipboy Edition for the DLC. I think the overall price was a tad much to pay for the overall content, but given that it sold out quite fast those who purchased it either don't agree. Or they didn't care for a multitude of reasons only they can explain.
> 
> So please if you pull me into the discussion, represent my side of this fairly. Thanks and cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not to be rude or anything, but have you been living under a rock the last couple of years? Prepaid DLC has been called a season pass for as long as I remember at least, it simply refers to a "season" of DLC releases yet to be anounced and finished. At least that's how I interpret it. Although I guess you could ofcourse interpret it along hte lines of a "season subscription pass" which would be fair, but I have yet to see a subscription be refered to that way in this context yet. It has been for other media, but as far as I know not for games.

I'll find some references to it being refered to as such if you really want it, but a simple google search should give you that. Just for the hell of it here is the first match I got in google: http://www.giantbomb.com/dlc-season-pass/3015-7186/

Should clear up the confusion.


----------



## Ceadderman

That it did and no I do not live under a rock. I blame other developers who charge for season passes for MultiPlayer server subscriptions (i.e. EA, R* etc.) for the confusion. I generally wait for GOTY editions to launch before I make purchases. If for no other reason than to get all the content. But also so that the kinks if not worked out completely are worked out enough to remain playable at a reasonable frame rate.










FO4 Pip boy Edition would've been my first preorder if it were still available. So am not gonna complain and will now wait for GOTY Edition. I've got enough content from Anthology and Steam Summer Sale to keep me busy.









~Ceadder


----------



## wreckless

off topic: will my sig rig be able to handle this game at 1200p and 50-60fps with most settings on ultra (aside from max AA, etc)?


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> off topic: will my sig rig be able to handle this game at 1200p and 50-60fps with most settings on ultra (aside from max AA, etc)?


Quote:


> Required:
> Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
> Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
> 8 GB RAM
> 30 GB free HDD space
> NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB or equivalent
> 
> Recommended:
> Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit OS required)
> Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
> 8 GB RAM
> 30 GB free HDD space
> NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB/AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB or equivalent


I think so. Possibly a memory limitation depending on how serious they were with the 8GB minimum recommendation. The game does require 64-bit OS which is a first for a Bethesda game, so who knows.


----------



## Ceadderman

Probably due to so many Gamers running 64bit OS'es. Can't be fun getting flamed for having a game that needs optimization for it when they simply could've planned for it in the development stage. I'm not saying they didn't but people don't normally change their OS like a pair of undies either.

~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> off topic: will my sig rig be able to handle this game at 1200p and 50-60fps with most settings on ultra (aside from max AA, etc)?


Another thing to keep in mind is what Bethesda bases their specefication requirements on. Wile I hope it's 1080p and Ultra settings, I simply don't know enough to make that assumption. A GTX970 might be a bit weak for ultra settings on a 1920x1200 screen, but without seeing any actual reviews of the game... We will all have to wait and see, at any rate I can almost guarantee that he can run it at medium-high settings.

At any rate it's simply a beefed up skyrim so if you can run Skyrim with a ton of mods I'm guessing Fo4 should do fine (Just mentioning it because my rig which is objectively weaker, ran Skyrim with a ton of mods in 1920x1200).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That it did and no I do not live under a rock. I blame other developers who charge for season passes for MultiPlayer server subscriptions (i.e. EA, R* etc.) for the confusion. I generally wait for GOTY editions to launch before I make purchases. If for no other reason than to get all the content. But also so that the kinks if not worked out completely are worked out enough to remain playable at a reasonable frame rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FO4 Pip boy Edition would've been my first preorder if it were still available. So am not gonna complain and will now wait for GOTY Edition. I've got enough content from Anthology and Steam Summer Sale to keep me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Don't sweat it man, I was just surprised about the confusion really







And yeah it's all on the publishers hands realy, although I really don't get why they called it a "season pass" to start with. But then again who knows with a lot of the marketing guys, I see stupid words/sentances from that end all the time


----------



## pez

He's lying. He secretly lives under a rock







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> He's lying. He secretly lives under a rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey, sometimes you gotta make a choice: proper house or a new gaming rig.


----------



## pez

Tomorrow he's gonna be all, 'Why do I get such crap reception on my phone in the house?!'


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I do kinda agree with that. I was looking at my New Vegas CE earlier and kinda reminisced. An actual deck of cards, disguised as Caravan cards? Awesome. Lucky 38 coin? Yes. Poker chips themed for New Vegas? And they're actually weighty, legit poker chips? Score. Comic book and making of DVD? That's content.
> 
> The Fallout 3 CE didn't have a lot of stuff, but the lunchbox and bobblehead would've truly been worth it considering it was only $80 IIRC.
> 
> The Fallout 4 PBE could have honestly included a Season Pass for the money. It's not enough to make me cancel my order, but I'm definitely agreeing with you. I'm hoping the Pipboy and Capsule wow me more in person than in photos. Hell, I'm still halfway paranoid Bethesda is going to cancel my order at the last second just to tell me they didn't have anymore after all.


The lunch box was an awesome collectors edition. Behind the scenes Blu-ray, Art Book, bobble head, and of course, the Lunchbox







Every time I see it, it puts a smile on my face. Now that I realize it, I have all sorts of Fallout stuff. Even shoes lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I think so. Possibly a memory limitation depending on how serious they were with the 8GB minimum recommendation. The game does require 64-bit OS which is a first for a Bethesda game, so who knows.


I think there minimum requirements are quite higher than what will be needed. Besides, a 970 is a high end card and so is the i7 920 cpu.


----------



## Ceadderman

Let's see dem shoes!









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Yeah, there was a Fallout 4 Loot Crate that they reopened recently. It was around $100, and I'm not sure if it's still available. But it had a hoodie and some other cool stuff in it that they hadn't shown off yet.


----------



## Azefore

Goibg to make a Nuka Cola Quantum replica here to put next to the pipboy on my shelf.

Wouldn't mind a fallout beanie


----------



## Alvarado




----------



## Slaughtahouse

2:16 LOOOL

That stabbing animation is priceless








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Let's see dem shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just a shame because I bought them in 10.5 or 11 US (can't recall) but they feel smaller then my regular shoes. They do feel pretty good though but I can't drive stick with em lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> off topic: will my sig rig be able to handle this game at 1200p and 50-60fps with most settings on ultra (aside from max AA, etc)?


Most likely.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nice! My daughter's friends love my new toy. I currently have it sitting out of its box on the pass through counter nextra to the bouquet of flowers I got for the wife's Bday. Kind of ironic looking actually. Sort of a Love n Rockets feel to the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


or tank girl. The movie is terrible, but the comics are strong female lead. She might enjoy them if she was a goth or punk rocker at some point


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno, mebbe I'm old but I like that movie.









~Ceadder


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, mebbe I'm old but I like that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I like Tank Girl too







Watched it again a few months ago, just to relive it all lol


----------



## Alvarado

BEHOLD! The live Action Trailer!


----------



## lombardsoup

Now if only the actual game looked like this


----------



## Azefore

Have they talked about map size at all? I know the general region and some people have theorized size based on location/landmarks but has Bethesda compared it to FO3, NV, or Skyrim at all in that respect?

Also awesome trailer, they know how to tease.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> BEHOLD! The live Action Trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I spy a M14a1 with extended mag









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Have they talked about map size at all? I know the general region and some people have theorized size based on location/landmarks but has Bethesda compared it to FO3, NV, or Skyrim at all in that respect?
> 
> Also awesome trailer, they know how to tease.


I think they said 4 times the size of Skyrim. -see below


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think they said 4 times the size of Skyrim.


I haven't heard this, but that means 152 km^2. Sounds about right since most recent open world games are significantly larger than Skyrim (GTA V, The Witcher 3), although far less detailed and less dense and still not 4x bigger. I can't even imagine Fallout 3/Skyrim level detail but at 152 km^2. I managed to get over 750 hours in Skyrim, but Fallout 4 ought to be the first game in which I get over 1000.


----------



## Alvarado

The only thing Todd has said about map size. http://www.digitalspy.com/gaming/interviews/a654353/fallout-4-interview-todd-howard-talks-mods-in-game-building-and-map-size.html#~prd09sVJOaaw3r
Quote:


> Can you tell us how big the map's going to be?
> 
> "I avoid answering that, and I'll tell you why. If you look at our previous stuff, it's kind of like that. We don't actually measure it like that. Because Skyrim is one size, but the mountains take up a lot of space. That's not really a game place, it's in your way, you have to go around it, so we're not really doing that. In the city, it's very dense, but there is no load - like in Fallout 3, there's a load - for areas of the city, we don't do that. So it's very dense, the buildings are tall, and a lot of them are open, so you can just walk in and around, so... it's big. I wouldn't say, you know, if you played Skyrim, I couldn't tell you it's X bigger, so we're just saying it's about the same size."


So open up the skyrim map and remove the mountains.


----------



## DBEAU

Bah, yeah I made that up. I had read some speculative piece about the size being roughly double that of Skyrim. Here's the link
Quote:


> They even got the rough estimate of the map size of Fallout 4, for which they say it will be around 30 square miles, double that of Skyrim's 14.6


In that link there is a diagram of how they deduced the map size. Again just speculation.


----------



## Azefore

Well that's pretty decent in it of itself to be roughly Skyrim's size, if not more since it's relatively flattened. I hope it's filled to the brim with more content than Skyrim though.

Think it'll be the first time in a few years for myself to pull an all-nighter or two for a video game (game client stability permitting (looking at you FO3))


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well that's pretty decent in it of itself to be roughly Skyrim's size, if not more since it's relatively flattened. I hope it's filled to the brim with more content than Skyrim though.
> 
> Think it'll be the first time in a few years for myself to pull an all-nighter or two for a video game (game client stability permitting (looking at you FO3))


Got an essay due at 13:00 November 10th... So... Thinking it's gonna be about the same here


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well that's pretty decent in it of itself to be roughly Skyrim's size, if not more since it's relatively flattened. I hope it's filled to the brim with more content than Skyrim though.
> 
> Think it'll be the first time in a few years for myself to pull an all-nighter or two for a video game (game client stability permitting (looking at you FO3))


It will be dense they even got some vertical spaces with the downtown buildings.


----------



## Alvarado

OMG





FO4 Footage in this update video!!

Edit about 20 sec mark and its about Piper, one of the companions. Dunno how I feel about her yet.

Edit 2: Sorry about double posting just got excited is all.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

They sure do love showing off the Sole Survivor's butt


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> BEHOLD! The live Action Trailer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Frickin' awesome! I want to see this as a movie now!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Frickin' awesome! I want to see this as a movie now!


Have you ever watched Nuka Break?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I spy a M14a1 with extended mag


Nice spot. Really curious what weapons we will see. Less than a month away an very little is known. So excited. Just finished a huge project and now I have ample time. WISH IT WAS OUT RIGHT NOWWW AAARRGG


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Have you ever watched Nuka Break?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice spot. Really curious what weapons we will see. Less than a month away an very little is known. So excited. Just finished a huge project and now I have ample time. WISH IT WAS OUT RIGHT NOWWW AAARRGG


Haha that's awesome, thanks for introducing me to this


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FO4 Footage in this update video!!
> 
> Edit about 20 sec mark and its about Piper, one of the companions. Dunno how I feel about her yet.
> 
> Edit 2: Sorry about double posting just got excited is all.


That snippet with the that lighting makes it feel just like a TF2 machinima lol, looks great.


----------



## Ceadderman

That Nuka B is too funny.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've only watched a few episodes around a year ago but according to the annotation, it's on Season 2 now. That's honestly really impressive. Gotta watch the rest of it soon.

There is also the Lanius film




I don't think it's as entertaining as _Nuka Break_ but the production values are really good.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, mebbe I'm old but I like that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


The comics are vastly better. Compared to them the movie is a barely comprehensible Mish mash.


----------



## DoomDash

I wish I could afford to upgrade my video cards, hopefully SLI 680's still hang in there. Finally feeling the hype for this game. I don't know why but it didn't start sinking in until now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, mebbe I'm old but I like that movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The comics are vastly better.* Compared to them the movie is a barely comprehensible Mish mash.
Click to expand...

For sure but I was in High School when the movie hit the theatres and I really liked it. She did Point Break as well.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I wish I could afford to upgrade my video cards, hopefully SLI 680's still hang in there. Finally feeling the hype for this game. I don't know why but it didn't start sinking in until now.


As long as it has relatively good SLI support, you will be fine. Even one 680 is vastly superior than console hardware. Im sure can run it really well at 1440p without issue.


----------



## moocowman

This game can't come out soon enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've only watched a few episodes around a year ago but according to the annotation, it's on Season 2 now. That's honestly really impressive. Gotta watch the rest of it soon.
> 
> There is also the Lanius film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's as entertaining as _Nuka Break_ but the production values are really good.


It is a really cool story and an awesome watch. It's just too bad that the action is cut like a Steven Seagal movie. It's a little disorientating.









I'd love to see some sort of official (preferably Netflix) series that tells one-off stories from the Fallout universe. There's a lot of interesting lore in Fallout that ranges from the hilarious to the dark and brutal and those stories can be spread over a pretty large amount of time so it wouldn't be hard to have a new story for every episode.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Wow, anybody watch the videos on steam??

The graphics look entirely different from the E3 videos... TBQH it looks awesome in my eyes! It's not so cartoon-ey looking. I'm excited!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Wow, anybody watch the videos on steam??
> 
> The graphics look entirely different from the E3 videos... TBQH it looks awesome in my eyes! It's not so cartoon-ey looking. I'm excited!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


All I see are the S.P.E.C.I.A.L. videos and the live action one. Please don't tell me you thought the live action one was in-game footage.

On that note, the criticism of Fallout 4's graphics is annoying. It looks better than the average 2015 game, although the view distance still looks like Gamebryo. The Witcher 3 has some areas with horrendous graphics that look over 5 years old (namely the intro dream sequence), not to mention its graphics were downgraded severely, but of course it gets a free pass since CDPR currently has the most fanboys of any studio. Also I'm glad they didn't show exceptional graphics at the start and then dumb them down. I prefer honesty.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Wow, anybody watch the videos on steam??
> 
> The graphics look entirely different from the E3 videos... TBQH it looks awesome in my eyes! It's not so cartoon-ey looking. I'm excited!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


Think you're mistaking a video like boredgunner stated.

It's still got it's cartoon like appearance with the latest video but is very well done, the standard Dof and lighting look great for a fallout game





The only gameplay video on the steam page is the first one to the left of the garage picture.


----------



## r0llinlacs

I was mainly talking about the first video. It's obviously not gameplay footage, but I do consider it "in-game" footage. The textures look much better than the E3 footage.

Does anybody know if the E3 footage was console footage? Just speculating but the difference in graphics almost leads me to believe the "live action" trailer is PC footage, I hope. Or they took the criticism of the graphics to heart, and changed them, considering the video is only 2 days old.

Anyways, here's to hoping it looks like the live action trailer, instead of the E3 footage.


----------



## Azefore

It's not in game footage though, the vault dweller and dog are real and the rest is CGI mixed with real world shots (looks like Salton Sea Beach,CA and some other CA locations)

Hope you're not trying to actually troll here... the video I last posted is the most refined look we have at actual game footage since E3






^This is the only other recent footage if you wanna have a look


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All I see are the S.P.E.C.I.A.L. videos and the live action one. Please don't tell me you thought the live action one was in-game footage.
> 
> On that note, the criticism of Fallout 4's graphics is annoying. It looks better than the average 2015 game, although the view distance still looks like Gamebryo. The Witcher 3 has some areas with horrendous graphics that look over 5 years old (namely the intro dream sequence), not to mention its graphics were downgraded severely, but of course it gets a free pass since CDPR currently has the most fanboys of any studio. Also I'm glad they didn't show exceptional graphics at the start and then dumb them down. I prefer honesty.


Well, one thing that The Witcher has always been way better at is animations. It's not something a lot of people mention when commenting on graphics but it's there and it does pull down a bit on the feeling of a realistic game. The Fallout graphics and Skyrim graphics for that matter is not bad at all,m but the game itself (Gamebryo based games) often feels clunky and unrealistic because of the animations that come with it. Really if they have managed to implement the fact that things react to wind and the likes then the graphics can often be forgiven. With fallout and TES to some degree this is usually not the case, the way the game is built it's very difficult to implement smooth animations and as such it often ruins the "feel" of the game. It is at the very least what I like the most about the last two Witcher games compared to Fallout/TES. The graphics never really seem sub par compared to other open world games (Granted I have not played the new Metal Gear Solid so I can't compare it to that), so for me it's often the small details that makes the game stand out as"bad" when visuals are concerned. Heck I can make my NV look gorgeous, but it won't feel as realistic as for example the Witcher 3 or 2 for that matter. I still love the games to death though, but I really think it's often about things like this rather than the graphics themselves.

Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It's not in game footage though, the vault dweller and dog are real and the rest is CGI mixed with real world shots (looks like Salton Sea Beach,CA and some other CA locations)
> 
> Hope you're not trying to actually troll here... the video I last posted is the most refined look we have at actual game footage since E3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is the only other recent footage if you wanna have a look


Oh god, forgive my ignorance. I had no idea that's what live-action was. What the heck is the point. Like hey here's what the game should really look like, but we're giving you this instead.

I don't dig the atmosphere at all. It still looks like a cartoon.

Here's to hoping modders fix it.


----------



## Azefore

Lol it's alright then, just thought it might've been what happened to my friend. He viewed it lower quality on his cellphone and thought it might've been a pre-rendered trailer.

I think it looks pretty good all things considered. Above average graphics (at stock) with more than likely some of the best gameplay in recent years. I like that Bethesda tried to up their game graphics wise since Skyrim and with mod support for all platforms I'm wondering where 3rd parties will be able to take the game for all players.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well, one thing that The Witcher has always been way better at is animations. It's not something a lot of people mention when commenting on graphics but it's there and it does pull down a bit on the feeling of a realistic game. The Fallout graphics and Skyrim graphics for that matter is not bad at all,m but the game itself (Gamebryo based games) often feels clunky and unrealistic because of the animations that come with it. Really if they have managed to implement the fact that things react to wind and the likes then the graphics can often be forgiven. With fallout and TES to some degree this is usually not the case, the way the game is built it's very difficult to implement smooth animations and as such it often ruins the "feel" of the game. It is at the very least what I like the most about the last two Witcher games compared to Fallout/TES. The graphics never really seem sub par compared to other open world games (Granted I have not played the new Metal Gear Solid so I can't compare it to that), so for me it's often the small details that makes the game stand out as"bad" when visuals are concerned. Heck I can make my NV look gorgeous, but it won't feel as realistic as for example the Witcher 3 or 2 for that matter. I still love the games to death though, but I really think it's often about things like this rather than the graphics themselves.
> 
> Just my thoughts anyway.


Animations look much better in Fallout 4 thankfully. Also I wouldn't use the term "feels clunky" in that way. Lackluster animations just make a game look worse, not feel worse. Fallout 3 and New Vegas feel clunky when jumping for example, because the jumping mechanics feel awful. Dark Messiah as another example feels clunky because of "delays" that prevent you from attacking or counter-attacking for no reason (especially with daggers), making it not very fluid at all especially compared to Dishonored.

As for Fallout 4, I don't thin it looks cartoony. It just doesn't look grey, brown, or green, like people expect a post-apocalyptic game to look. It has color, like how S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha has color. This will throw people off but I like it. It takes place so long after the bombs fell that you'd expect things to look a bit more normal. I don't prefer games that look monotone.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Think you're mistaking a video like boredgunner stated.
> 
> It's still got it's cartoon like appearance with the latest video but is very well done, the standard Dof and lighting look great for a fallout game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only gameplay video on the steam page is the first one to the left of the garage picture.


The subtitle here made me lol


----------



## Alvarado

!! Piper's hair moves!! Some form of hair physics confirmed? Also hats don't make you bland anymore!


----------



## moocowman

Character textures don't look too bad at all (especially compared to FO3/NV) and people don't turn into cardboard cutouts during conversations. Nice!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Character textures don't look too bad at all (especially compared to FO3/NV) and people don't turn into cardboard cutouts during conversations. Nice!


That appears the biggest improvement for me. It's funny how a lot of fans cried foul when the showed this off. Just because the E3 trailer showed limited dialog choices. To be quite frank, I don't care. The way that Bethesda has been doing it has been fine, but it's archaic. It a lot more natural and fluent now. Of course if all the response are simple remarks and with limited choices, sure...

I just don't see Bethesda doing that. Even with four buttons (A,B,X,Y) you can branch off into just as many conversations.


----------



## moocowman

I think it's the fear of "dumbing it down" in any way. I'm all for anything that improves the way dialogue works in Bethesda's games.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Is there really no pre-order incentives for the PC version or am I missing something? I still get gamestop ads from time to time and they seemed to have a few, looked on steam and there were absolutely none listed.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is there really no pre-order incentives for the PC version or am I missing something? I still get gamestop ads from time to time and they seemed to have a few, looked on steam and there were absolutely none listed.


None that I can see, but I actually think that's a good thing. It means everyone will get the full game including all the weapons and armors and whatnot, which is preferable from how NV was where you would get different stuff from where you bought the game (all of which was more or less like cheating since the gear was way to powerful for Goodsprings).4

I would much rathre have them working on implementing a unique gun to the base game than making one for pre-orders with one for steam, gamestop and so on...


----------



## Azefore

Bethesda games usually only have store specific pre-order bonuses so it lets people pre-order generally without feeling they missed out on some piece of content which is nice.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is there really no pre-order incentives for the PC version or am I missing something? I still get gamestop ads from time to time and they seemed to have a few, looked on steam and there were absolutely none listed.


None whats so ever.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Bethesda games usually only have store specific pre-order bonuses so it lets people pre-order generally without feeling they missed out on some piece of content which is nice.


That's good. I honestly don't want to be "punished" if I decide on a day 1 purchase rather than a pre-order. Since I'm most likely going to purchase it directly from steam It looks like I won't be missing out on anything.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Think I just found a reason to pre-order Fallout 4











Fallout 4 Gold Edition

Doesn't seem to be for PC


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Bethesda games usually only have store specific pre-order bonuses so it lets people pre-order generally without feeling they missed out on some piece of content which is nice.


Probably because they know it'll take a day or two tops before someone makes a mod that unlocks it for everyone!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Probably because they know it'll take a day or two tops before someone makes a mod that unlocks it for everyone!


Well when PC gets those 3rd party mod packs for more weapon parts in the customization menu it's all over


----------



## Slaughtahouse




----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Apparently Steam preorders will get an exclusive bonus.

https://twitter.com/DCDeacon/status/656449573641175040


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Apparently Steam preorders will get an exclusive bonus.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DCDeacon/status/656449573641175040


Interesting.


----------



## .theMetal

Hmm I wonder if those of us who already have it pre-ordered will get the bonus. Or if it's only going forward.... I bought it as soon as they put it up for sale, I happened to have the money at the time.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Same, I hope so. Worst comes to worst we can cancel and re-order on Steam.


----------



## Azefore

Wondering if that includes pip-boy editions/physical copies for the PC that apparently need steam in any instance of installation that have pre-ordered elsewhere.

Got my pipboy at Amazon back in June lol


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wondering if that includes pip-boy editions/physical copies for the PC that apparently need steam in any instance of installation that have pre-ordered elsewhere.
> 
> Got my pipboy at Amazon back in June lol


I'm gonna guess its just for preordering on the steam store. Since all copies of the game will use steam no matter where you ordered it from.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm gonna guess its just for preordering on the steam store. Since all copies of the game will use steam no matter where you ordered it from.


That's what I figured, maybe they'll send out some wave of codes or emails to distributors or customers that pre-ordered PC copies then outside of Steam. Doubt it'll be anything big though.


----------



## boredgunner

I think I preordered it for GMG to get a discount.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

It's been discussed in full detail here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577745/tech-times-fallout-4-pc-disc-does-not-pack-the-full-game-says-bethesda-exec-heres-the-deal

Direct Source here

I find this to be a pretty damn shame. For one, I don't buy many PC games on disk. The ones that I do, are ones that I know I wanted to collect and show on my shelf. Second, I rarely ever use the disk again after installation. I do however have a data cap back home in Canada but it's quite high now at 200 and something gigabytes(still ridiculous that caps are a thing but that's for another day).

I usually copy over these games to a portable HDD as a backup just in case I want to delete and re-install, give to a friend or sibling or w.e the case may be. Maybe 1 out of 10 reinstalls will I use the disk. That is mainly because modern PC games usually receive a tone of patches, so much where the base game is irrelevant. Still... it's nice to be able to pop in the disk, install 12gb's of a game and maybe download 4-5 gb's of patches rather than downloading all of that. This is another reason why I periodically copy over my games to the portable disk. So I have the most recent version so I don't have to download again... and again...

I just find it annoying from the very get go, we can't even get the full game in the box. How stupid is that? I would like to be able to pop in the disk(s) and install Fallout 4 without hassle. Even if I never use it again. Heck, I am even paying MORE money for the disk version considering I can pick it up on GMG for $53 CAD. It will probably be $80 CAD at the store (69.99 + 13% tax). It's the same with MGS:V. I really want to buy that game and I want to have the physical copy at home on my shelf. But why am I spending more money on a disk that offers NO TANGIBLE BENEFIT?

Is it the end of the world? No but it's a crappy feeling to spend an extra $30 in my case just for a box. I am now thinking I will just buy it on GMG or something and just buy the box in the future.... I don't know. It just feels like I am being cheated but they claim it's 'piracy'. Don't give us bull Bethesda. The first comment on the article nailed it
Quote:


> This will not stop Piracy of the game and Pete Hines knows this. All you need to do is to upload the game file WITH the necessary files from steam......thats it. So once someone has downloaded from both locations they can repackage the info into a torrent file.
> 
> So they didnt do this because of Piracy they did it because of what was already stated the game needs to be on blu-ray disks and not every PC owner has a blu-ray drive. Then the question is why didnt they just package the PC game into 3 installation disks.....because they wanted to save money.
> 
> It is always easier to suggest your actions was to prevent piracy than to suggest you wanted to save money when your already making so much.
> 
> I cant wait for this game but at least be honest Bethesda.


Just.... blleeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## PriestOfSin

People still have physical drives? I don't think I've used a disc on PC since 2008.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's been discussed in full detail here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577745/tech-times-fallout-4-pc-disc-does-not-pack-the-full-game-says-bethesda-exec-heres-the-deal


Like the first reply in that thread says, nothing new here. Every Steamworks game on disc is the same way. Same for every Origin exclusive on disc. Hardly anyone cares and I know I don't.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Like the first reply in that thread says, nothing new here. Every Steamworks game on disc is the same way. Same for every Origin exclusive on disc. Hardly anyone cares and I know I don't.


I know I know. It's just a bit frustrating that buying retail doesn't give you anything beyond the box. First they got rid of the manuals (the good ones), now the data on the disk, just a matter of time till they're ruled out entirely. That's mainly why I want the box. Just for sentimental value.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I know I know. It's just a bit frustrating that buying retail doesn't give you anything beyond the box. First they got rid of the manuals (the good ones), now the data on the disk, just a matter of time till they're ruled out entirely. That's mainly why I want the box. Just for sentimental value.


I have actually bought games retail where the only thing inside the cover was an activation code for steam, so it's already there I'm afraid


----------



## Alvarado

And............the steam preorder offer is.........



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dota 2 Mr handy announcer pack!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> And............the steam preorder off is.........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dota 2 Mr handy announcer pack!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


HEH

Welp I only got buddies who play DOTA so I'm safe lol

Edit: Smite guy here


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wondering if that includes pip-boy editions/physical copies for the PC that apparently need steam in any instance of installation that have pre-ordered elsewhere.
> 
> Got my pipboy at Amazon back in June lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm gonna guess its just for preordering on the steam store. Since all copies of the game will use steam no matter where you ordered it from.


Well Best Buy exclusive preorder stuff is limited to PS4 and XBOne, and I believe it's pretty much the same everywhere, so I think any PC version may be eligible. It'd be easy enough for Bethesda/Steam to come together and know what version you have based on the key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> And............the steam preorder off is.........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dota 2 Mr handy announcer pack!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


Lol...why. I like Steam and Valve, but for MOBA, League is my go-to.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> And............the steam preorder offer is.........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dota 2 Mr handy announcer pack!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/












Don't get me wrong, I think it's neat but I don't even care about any MOBAs let alone Dota 2 so total waste for me. On the bright side this gives me more reason to just not pre-order and wait a day or two after launch for reviews.


----------



## Somasonic

I hate this crossover DLC nonsense, total waste of time. Sheesh, they could at least make it something FO related. If it has to be something Valve or Steam related they could at least make it an exclusive profile wallpaper or something


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Oh boy, a preorder bonus for a game that I don't care about and has nothing to do with Fallout. Coulda at least given us a cool ingame gun or something.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I hate this crossover DLC nonsense, total waste of time. Sheesh, they could at least make it something FO related. If it has to be something Valve or Steam related they could at least make it an exclusive profile wallpaper or something


They really should have a pick your poison type deal. You can choose between the announcer pack for Dota 2, a fallout themed reskin of a weapon for TF2, or a music kit for CSGO. It would be totally neat having the Fallout 4 death music play when you die in CSGO.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> They really should have a pick your poison type deal. You can choose between the announcer pack for Dota 2, a fallout themed reskin of a weapon for TF2, or a music kit for CSGO. It would be totally neat having the Fallout 4 death music play when you die in CSGO.


Why would I want any of those things? I don't play any of those games







Valve are just promoting their own games through an unrelated Steam game pre-order. It's scummy and exploitative.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> They really should have a pick your poison type deal. You can choose between the announcer pack for Dota 2, a fallout themed reskin of a weapon for TF2, or a music kit for CSGO. It would be totally neat having the Fallout 4 death music play when you die in CSGO.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want any of those things? I don't play any of those games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valve are just promoting their own games through an unrelated Steam game pre-order. It's scummy and exploitative.
Click to expand...

Not really, I don't really care for the announcer pack so I'm not gonna pre-order for it, but that doesn't mean that other people don't already play their games and like having cool items for them, and like pretty much all their pre-order items they have offered, you can sell them on the steam community market and get some money back if you really don't want it that much.

Besides, if you already pre-ordered before the incentive was announced, what did you do it for? You did it for the game surely, and not for virtual items or other types of pre-order incentives I hope. The way I see it, something is better than nothing, even if that something isn't really what you care for. It's like getting no presents for Christmas vs getting a pair of socks for Christmas.


----------



## boredgunner

Yep, glad I preordered it on GMG instead. Saved money and I don't give a damn about the Steam preorder bonus.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not really, I don't really care for the announcer pack so I'm not gonna pre-order for it, but that doesn't mean that other people don't already play their games and like having cool items for them, and like pretty much all their pre-order items they have offered, you can sell them on the steam community market and get some money back if you really don't want it that much.
> 
> Besides, if you already pre-ordered before the incentive was announced, what did you do it for? You did it for the game surely, and not for virtual items or other types of pre-order incentives I hope. The way I see it, something is better than nothing, even if that something isn't really what you care for. It's like getting no presents for Christmas vs getting a pair of socks for Christmas.


I haven't pre-ordered it


----------



## Azefore

Did it because I haven't gotten a collector's edition since Fallout 3 and Halo Reach, also like Howard said "as far as stupid gimmicks go, it's the best f***ing one..." I love me some bookshelf collectibles.

Neat build:


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Did it because I haven't gotten a collector's edition since Fallout 3 and Halo Reach, also like Howard said "as far as stupid gimmicks go, it's the best f***ing one..." I love me some bookshelf collectibles.
> 
> Neat build:


Neat build indeed.


----------



## bombastinator

Read the article. They're not in game items. It's all just swag. The only piece of swag I covet is the bomb case and only so I can use it to build a mod case. I've already got all the games it comes with though so I'm kinda out of luck. It's cool, but not $60 cool. I might pay a bit for one when someone gets sick of theirs though.

It would be an interesting challenge to build a recommended setting machine inside it. I've got some theories on how it might be done


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Good god people... it is a pre-bonus freebie! You literally lose nothing of value if you don't like it or don't use it. Be grateful you are even getting anything extra. Sometimes it feels like OCN is full of toddlers. "I WANT CANDY NOW!"


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh, when they tout a pre order bonus, then give you something that's not even for the game you purchased it's kinda lame. We're all aware it's "free" but that doesn't mean it's any less disappointing to find out what it is.

Regardless, I'm sure we will all enjoy Fallout 4.


----------



## Alvarado

So the game has gone gold.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh, when they tout a pre order bonus, then give you something that's not even for the game you purchased it's kinda lame. We're all aware it's "free" but that doesn't mean it's any less disappointing to find out what it is.
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure we will all enjoy Fallout 4.


- Sell it on Ebay
- Give it away
- Throw it away

It is a freebie that you shouldn't even be expecting. Disappointment should be the very last thing anyone feels. A feeling of "meh" maybe, but disappointment over something that was not advertised as been included until recently? The sense of entitlement some of you have is far more disappointing. It's like when companies release free DLC and people whine about it.


----------



## Azefore

Taking it a bit TOO seriously if you ask me lol, we're just making convo. Not like any fan cares diddly about pre order bonuses.

Would it have been nice to be related? Sure, do we actually care? No


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't really think anyone here is being entitled, we're sharing our opinions on the topic at hand..


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Like always, just the nature of this thread. Same with the discussion/topic I brought up about the content on the disc. It's not the end of the world...

Two weeks away...

Just to get you guys and gals in the mood




So excited for Fallout 4's Soundtrack!!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Like always, just the nature of this thread. Same with the discussion/topic I brought up about the content on the disc. It's not the end of the world...
> 
> Two weeks away...
> 
> Just to get you guys and gals in the mood
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited for Fallout 4's Soundtrack!!


Liking that song, started remaking an oldies playlist myself to keep the hype train chugging

My November is looking pretty good except for some out of state traveling 12-16


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Liking that song, started remaking an oldies playlist myself to keep the hype train chugging
> 
> My November is looking pretty good except for some out of state traveling 12-16


I actually got my girl friend addicted to the soundtrack of Fallout 3. She never knew Fallout before but I started introducing her to the songs and I explained the lore of the game to her. Then I introducded the SPECIAL trailers and now shes excited to try it her self. Fallout just has that appeal that few other games can present.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Taking it a bit TOO seriously if you ask me lol, we're just making convo. Not like any fan cares diddly about pre order bonuses.
> 
> Would it have been nice to be related? Sure, do we actually care? No
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the asinine responses on that topic could have fooled me. Maybe I am just jaded after years of reading infant level posts whining about anything and everything.
Click to expand...

It's fine. I take no offense if that's how you read my first post I made on the pre-order bonus. I honestly didn't know what to expect and in fact depending on what it was, it was gonna be my only reason to pre-order, but now I think Ill wait for release.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some of the asinine responses on that topic could have fooled me. Maybe I am just jaded after years of reading infant level posts whining about anything and everything.












I only see one person here whining.


----------



## Ceadderman

Not too happy with Steam atm.

Shorting me a game I paid for, just because I already own it, is downright foul. *ME*-







-*Steam*

~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Good god people... it is a pre-bonus freebie! You literally lose nothing of value if you don't like it or don't use it. Be grateful you are even getting anything extra. Sometimes it feels like OCN is full of toddlers. "I WANT CANDY NOW!"


It used to be if you pre ordered you got the game for less money. Then they went to if you pre order you get a special in game thingy.
Now it is apparently if you pre order you get a piece of advertising for another game.

Keep in mind when you pre order they do take your money and keep it.

Name a single reason anyone in their right mind would pre-order?

I considered pre ordering. If I could have gotten money off I definitely would have. If it came with additional content I would have looked at it, given it a value, and decided whether it was worth the money they were asking.

But advertising for another game?! REALLY?
How I read this:
"well Bob, do we want to do anything for pre-orders? They make us a lot of money. We get cash before delivery so there's no hurry to actually get the product to them, plus we can cover part of our nut before the game is even released"

"I've thought about it Jim, and I've noticed something about the pre-order folks: They're morons.
We used to offer a 15% discount which was still worth it to us, but we dropped it to10, and then 5, and they still kept doing it. Let's leverage this puppy. I want to charge them more than retail. "

" more?! No one is that dumb. "

" well yes,but we can hide it. The bonus for a pre-order that makes us a bunch more money to start with is.... SHOVELWARE!"

"seriously? Advertising products people normally pay companies to include in their hardware? People hate that stuff! I hate that stuff! "

" But you see this way it's a reward! They'll think it's special!"

"They're really that dumb? "

" yup"

"OK let's hedge our bets just in case: we start the pre-order with nothing. No payment at all. We see how many suckeres we can pull, and when we have enough, we unleash the shovelware. That way it's too late. We don't want to lose those pre orders. They make us a lot of money. "


----------



## Slaughtahouse




----------



## EddWar

^ That image,









Now, I did the same question for The Witcher 3, but now for Fallout 4. Did I have to play the previous games for understand the story?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> ^ That image,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I did the same question for The Witcher 3, but now for Fallout 4. Did I have to play the previous games for understand the story?


If anything, it will help familiarize yourself with the lore of that universe, but the stories in each game are non-contiguous and may only be referenced in another.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> If anything, it will help familiarize yourself with the lore of that universe, but the stories in each game are non-contiguous and may only be referenced in another.


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> If anything, it will help familiarize yourself with the lore of that universe, but the stories in each game are non-contiguous and may only be referenced in another.


That reminds me, I still have to play though Fo1, Fo2 and Tactics, To bad I'm not really in to the turn based RPG type







Didn't even get further than the first encounter after the cave in Fo1


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> That reminds me, I still have to play though Fo1, Fo2 and Tactics, To bad I'm not really in to the turn based RPG type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even get further than the first encounter after the cave in Fo1


Same, That Fo1 gameplay is horrific. I'm having trouble going back to any of the previous FO games to be honest. That's my I'm waiting so anxiously for this one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> It used to be if you pre ordered you got the game for less money. Then they went to if you pre order you get a special in game thingy.
> Now it is apparently if you pre order you get a piece of advertising for another game.
> 
> Keep in mind when you pre order they do take your money and keep it.
> 
> Name a single reason anyone in their right mind would pre-order?
> 
> I considered pre ordering. If I could have gotten money off I definitely would have. If it came with additional content I would have looked at it, given it a value, and decided whether it was worth the money they were asking.
> 
> But advertising for another game?! REALLY?
> How I read this:
> "well Bob, do we want to do anything for pre-orders? They make us a lot of money. We get cash before delivery so there's no hurry to actually get the product to them, plus we can cover part of our nut before the game is even released"
> 
> "I've thought about it Jim, and I've noticed something about the pre-order folks: They're morons.
> We used to offer a 15% discount which was still worth it to us, but we dropped it to10, and then 5, and they still kept doing it. Let's leverage this puppy. I want to charge them more than retail. "
> 
> " more?! No one is that dumb. "
> 
> " well yes,but we can hide it. The bonus for a pre-order that makes us a bunch more money to start with is.... SHOVELWARE!"
> 
> "seriously? Advertising products people normally pay companies to include in their hardware? People hate that stuff! I hate that stuff! "
> 
> " But you see this way it's a reward! They'll think it's special!"
> 
> "They're really that dumb? "
> 
> " yup"
> 
> "OK let's hedge our bets just in case: we start the pre-order with nothing. No payment at all. We see how many suckeres we can pull, and when we have enough, we unleash the shovelware. That way it's too late. We don't want to lose those pre orders. They make us a lot of money. "


You pre-ordered because you want access to the game as early as possible. That has always been the point of pre-ordering. If you get free stuff, great. If you get a discount, awesome. However, those are additional things and NOT the reason for pre-ordering.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You pre-ordered because you want access to the game as early as possible. That has always been the point of pre-ordering. If you get free stuff, great. If you get a discount, awesome. However, those are additional things and NOT the reason for pre-ordering.


Except pre-ordering doesn't make as much sense with digital copies as it does with boxed ones. It used to be you pre-ordered something because you wanted teh game reserved for you on the day it was released rather than taking your chance and buying out of the limited stock they had on the local game store.

Pre-ordering on steam and the likes is only really done for extra stuff, lower pre-purchase pricing and to some degree pre release download. It's also a way to support indie developers and the likes, but that is about the only upsides I see to pre-ordering a digital copy of a game.

So really I get that people are a bit annoyed to not get more stuff for pre-ordering sicne it's really the manufacturer that should make you want to pre-order. That said, people make up their own damned minds so there is no point in whining about stuff that never was said to be released.


----------



## bombastinator

except everyone gets it on the exact same day and you cant run out of a digital download


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Did anyone order Fallout beer?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

I'm building a Definitive Tech home theater system for this game. I CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Except pre-ordering doesn't make as much sense with digital copies as it does with boxed ones. It used to be you pre-ordered something because you wanted teh game reserved for you on the day it was released rather than taking your chance and buying out of the limited stock they had on the local game store.
> 
> Pre-ordering on steam and the likes is only really done for extra stuff, lower pre-purchase pricing and to some degree pre release download. It's also a way to support indie developers and the likes, but that is about the only upsides I see to pre-ordering a digital copy of a game.
> 
> So really I get that people are a bit annoyed to not get more stuff for pre-ordering sicne it's really the manufacturer that should make you want to pre-order. That said, people make up their own damned minds so there is no point in whining about stuff that never was said to be released.


Pre-ordering still makes sense for digital copy, because as soon as the game is available, you can start downloading it, If you buy it after it's released, you get it later. If you wait for deals or bigger editions, you get it later. Point is, you do not pre-order, because you expect non-announced freebies, much less cry about them. You pre-order it, because you want to show your support for a franchise and you want the game as early as possible. This has always and will always be the case for pre-order. Anyone that states otherwise have lost sight about the fundamental reason of why pre-orders exist.

As for your statement that pre-order reserves a copy, that's also true though 1) it only applies to physical copies where quantity is limited and 2) I recall stores like Gamestop running out of games even though you pre-ordered it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Pre-ordering still makes sense for digital copy, because as soon as the game is available, you can start downloading it, If you buy it after it's released, you get it later. If you wait for deals or bigger editions, you get it later. Point is, you do not pre-order, because you expect non-announced freebies, much less cry about them. You pre-order it, because you want to show your support for a franchise and you want the game as early as possible. This has always and will always be the case for pre-order. Anyone that states otherwise have lost sight about the fundamental reason of why pre-orders exist.
> 
> As for your statement that pre-order reserves a copy, that's also true though 1) it only applies to physical copies where quantity is limited and 2) I recall stores like Gamestop running out of games even though you pre-ordered it.


I agree to some extent, but the fact is that there isn't as much of a need to pre order anymore and most certainly not with digital download. The simple fact is that with a game on steam, green man gaming, Good old games, Humble store... and the likes you can order teh game when you want to download it. So really it does not matter anymore with digital download, seeing as you can instantly buy it when you have time to play it. If you choose to wait for a sale or not that is all up to you, but really pre-ordering in this day of age is more or less all about the stuff.

In regards to complaining if you don't get any... Well I never would complain about stuff that was never promised anyways and those that do should check their priorities imho. I do however find that the publishers should be the ones encouraging the pre-order, and very often this is done with either a discount, exclusive content or pre release beta access. Really it's more of a bonus than not, but for me I usually pre-order a game when there is a sale. If there is no discount in price, I tend to just wait til release and get it then.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Personally, I don't think pre-ordering is dumb unless you do it with a company that has dropped the ball multiple times. I pre-ordered Skyrim and even with all the bugs, I had a blast. Until the developer gives me a reason not to pre-order, why should I stop? Just my 2 cents.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I agree to some extent, but the fact is that there isn't as much of a need to pre order anymore and most certainly not with digital download. The simple fact is that with a game on steam, green man gaming, Good old games, Humble store... and the likes you can order teh game when you want to download it. So really it does not matter anymore with digital download, seeing as you can instantly buy it when you have time to play it. If you choose to wait for a sale or not that is all up to you, but really pre-ordering in this day of age is more or less all about the stuff.
> 
> In regards to complaining if you don't get any... Well I never would complain about stuff that was never promised anyways and those that do should check their priorities imho. I do however find that the publishers should be the ones encouraging the pre-order, and very often this is done with either a discount, exclusive content or pre release beta access. Really it's more of a bonus than not, but for me I usually pre-order a game when there is a sale. If there is no discount in price, I tend to just wait til release and get it then.


There is still a difference actually. If a guy buys the game as soon as it is launched, then admittedly there is not much difference, but the way I see it, if you are going to do that, you may as well have pre-ordered anyways. By pre-ordering, I don't have to go through the entire checkout process. All I have to do is wait to 12AM or whenever and start the download process, go to sleep, wake up, and play the game OR take a vacation day,


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I don't think pre-ordering is dumb unless you do it with a company that has dropped the ball multiple times. I pre-ordered Skyrim and even with all the bugs, I had a blast. Until the developer gives me a reason not to pre-order, why should I stop? Just my 2 cents.
> There is still a difference actually. If a guy buys the game as soon as it is launched, then admittedly there is not much difference, but the way I see it, if you are going to do that, you may as well have pre-ordered anyways. By pre-ordering, I don't have to go through the entire checkout process. All I have to do is wait to 12AM or whenever and start the download process, go to sleep, wake up, and play the game OR take a vacation day,


I get what youre saying. There are however several upsides to holding off on that pre-ordering right up until release, there are sales poping up all the time and if you hold off on pre-ordering you could just as well get the game cheaper which is never a bad thing. One good example would be the voucher that GMG published for this weekend saying the following:

"We've been getting steadily more and more excited for Fallout 4, and we know we're not alone. Save 23% off Fallout 4 this weekend with an extra special voucher and prepare to step into the Wasteland once more in just a couple of weeks. "

Now for me it makes sense to hold off on pre-oredering the game until I can get such offers, but if there was no offers around then I would buy the game wither the day before or the day of release. It's just how I like to do things, and I'm not about to look down on people who do pre-order since I'm actually one of them. That said there are upsides to waiting with the purchase for a bit instead of jumping the gun the day after it's open for purchase. Ofcourse this only matters for the digital download versions and not boxed ones, the boxed ones get sold out so for that I completely understand.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I get what youre saying. There are however several upsides to holding off on that pre-ordering right up until release, there are sales poping up all the time and if you hold off on pre-ordering you could just as well get the game cheaper which is never a bad thing. One good example would be the voucher that GMG published for this weekend saying the following:
> 
> "We've been getting steadily more and more excited for Fallout 4, and we know we're not alone. Save 23% off Fallout 4 this weekend with an extra special voucher and prepare to step into the Wasteland once more in just a couple of weeks. "
> 
> Now for me it makes sense to hold off on pre-oredering the game until I can get such offers, but if there was no offers around then I would buy the game wither the day before or the day of release. It's just how I like to do things, and I'm not about to look down on people who do pre-order since I'm actually one of them. That said there are upsides to waiting with the purchase for a bit instead of jumping the gun the day after it's open for purchase. Ofcourse this only matters for the digital download versions and not boxed ones, the boxed ones get sold out so for that I completely understand.


I think we are confusing something. I am not saying it is wrong, bad, or anything negative about not pre-ordering. I am saying that pre-ordering still has the same fundamental reason that it has always had. The decision of whether or not one should pre-order something will always be on the gamer himself.


----------



## Alvarado

ENOUGH! about this whole preorder thing.

Behold! New video!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> ENOUGH! about this whole preorder thing.
> 
> Behold! New video!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, so looks like Fenway will be in the downtown section, very nice. Also the targets' armors look nice and varied and you can see the layering system at work. Dis gun be gud.


----------



## DBEAU

Anyone notice at the very last second of that video the AI snap into that "now the whole town wants to kill you" mode?

Also, interesting new symbols on the compass.

Aaand... I really hope that is console footage.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Anyone notice at the very last second of that video the AI snap into that "now the whole town wants to kill you" mode?
> 
> Also, interesting new symbols on the compass.
> 
> Aaand... I really hope that is console footage.


With the console controls I hope it's Xbox and not PC+Controller.

Also yah there's that tri house symbol, probably meaning town/settlement and it seems like they did indeed bring over that npc reaction mode. Considering you can kill npcs during dialogue I can see it getting quite hectic depending where you are.


----------



## Alvarado

The art of Fallout 4.


----------



## .theMetal

The Nuka Cola gun.


----------



## moocowman

Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


Yep. Interestingly enough, Fallout 4 hasn't done that to me while SOMA did, yet I know I'll put a lot more time into Fallout 4.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


Has for me, only playing Smite with 4-5 other buddies for conquest and bought Halo 5 with much resistance today after my friend said I'd enjoy it and watching 5-6 reviews (series just never seemed the same after Reach). Don't expect it to be outstanding but need something until the 10th lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


Never had that before, right now I keep busy with Wasteland 2's Enhanced Edition thing, Divinity's Enhanced Edition with a friend (which we'll be play more of today) Star Wars the Old Republic and its expansion. A bit of Armored Warfare, GTA V, Elite Dangerous, and probably some other stuff that I can't remember off the top of my head. Tldr, I'm not bored


----------



## ad hoc

I've been slacking on the OP for a couple weeks - school and work and all that. It should be current now.









Added:

- New picture at top of OP (I'm kind of meh on it, tbh, but I couldn't keep a pic of Fallout 3 with a Fallout 4 logo up there could I?)

- Missing SPECIAL videos

- Wanderer trailer

- Big Leagues Perk trailer

- Global release schedule

- Hardware requirements

I think that's everything important...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


GTAV made me pretty much stop playing CSGO, so yes I can sorta relate. Not sure if Fallout 4 will have the same effect but we'll see.


----------



## .theMetal

Look at that, Denver at 10pm on Monday!

I haven't been this excited about a game since Borderlands 2.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Been keeping busy with the Witcher 3. Great game, should easily entertain me for the next two weeks.

Having said that Fallout 4 is going to be the only game I'm going to play for a few months. Not sure if I'm going to even get Battlefront on release, I played the Beta and wasn't really wowed by it. It just felt like Battlefield with lasers imo.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to even get Battlefront on release, I played the Beta and wasn't really wowed by it. It just felt like Battlefield with lasers imo.


No surprise there, and that game is an utter embarrassment compared to its predecessors so it doesn't deserve to be paid for.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Man, I'm stoked for this game. I reinstalled GTAV to mindlessly kill people/things/time so it feels like less of a wait. It's gonna be a TERRIBLE night at work when this game launches.... but it'd be stupid to take a sick day for a video game, right?

.... right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Man, I'm stoked for this game. I reinstalled GTAV to mindlessly kill people/things/time so it feels like less of a wait. It's gonna be a TERRIBLE night at work when this game launches.... but it'd be stupid to take a sick day for a video game, right?
> 
> .... right?


*WRONG*.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Man, I'm stoked for this game. I reinstalled GTAV to mindlessly kill people/things/time so it feels like less of a wait. It's gonna be a TERRIBLE night at work when this game launches.... but it'd be stupid to take a sick day for a video game, right?
> 
> .... right?
> 
> 
> 
> *WRONG*.
Click to expand...

Your avatar is so fitting it's downright scary









On a side note, taking a sick day off seems to be common when a new game releases, so I would say no it's not stupid really. However, I would only do it once, and not on every game release.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Your avatar is so fitting it's downright scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, taking a sick day off seems to be common when a new game releases, so I would say no it's not stupid really. However, I would only do it once, and not on every game release.


I have a pretty sizable bank of vacation days saved up, I'm just going to take a personal day.


----------



## Alvarado

Some streamer leaked the menu screen. hopefully settings has video options now and not through that launcher.


----------



## DBEAU

Nuka-Cola Quantum coming to Target










http://www.polygon.com/2015/10/29/9639824/fallout-4-nuka-cola-quantum-target-jones-soda


----------



## Alvarado

Woot!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone else ever get so excited for a game that it makes you not want to play most other games? I'm pretty much only playing Binding of Isaac: Rebirth at this point. GTA:V for PC is the only other game that did this to me.


I've been playing wasteland 2 but it's such a slow slog I won't be done with it before fallout 2 comes out. The problem is the random treasure drops mostly. In order to play at higher levels and keep your ammo up you basically have to reload every treasure box 10 or 15 times. Plus the random weapon scrapping. I'd say I spend 70% of my play time reloading treasure. It's become terribly annoying.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Man, I'm stoked for this game. I reinstalled GTAV to mindlessly kill people/things/time so it feels like less of a wait. It's gonna be a TERRIBLE night at work when this game launches.... but it'd be stupid to take a sick day for a video game, right?
> 
> .... right?


I requested the whole launch week off when it was announced at E3. >.>


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Nuka-Cola Quantum coming to Target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/2015/10/29/9639824/fallout-4-nuka-cola-quantum-target-jones-soda


I don't drink soda, but I'm gonna buy that. If only it actually had a radioactive isotope in it.


----------



## lombardsoup

Mo' merch, mo' scalping opportunities


----------



## .theMetal

Awesome, I will swing over to target and grab one. I got this from the first Minecon, I resisted drinking it because it's too cool:


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Started playing Fallout 3 again. Game holds up really well. Besides jankie animations and horrible melee combat, I am having a blast. Playing Very Hard and spent about an hour last night exploring vault 106. Ended up facing these "insane vault dwellers" and to my surprise, the vault dweller had a stealth boy. Was a bloody battle to the finish. I had no ammunition beyond some flamer fuel (big guns skill of 16) and just a baseball bat / lead pipe. 4 stimpacks and a crippled head. Made for a very good grind. Hopefully Fallout 4 will have the same sort of "cave/vaults". I really like grinding them.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Never had that before, right now I keep busy with Wasteland 2's Enhanced Edition thing, Divinity's Enhanced Edition with a friend (which we'll be play more of today) Star Wars the Old Republic and its expansion. A bit of Armored Warfare, GTA V, Elite Dangerous, and probably some other stuff that I can't remember off the top of my head. Tldr, I'm not bored


Any game I end up trying to play just results in me losing interest really fast. I was going to play through FO3 again and had it installed, but I lost any drive to play the moment I got to the menu. That's happened with a lot of games I've tried to play in the past couple of months. It's probably just because I don't want to invest any time into something knowing that I'm going to drop it the moment FO4 releases and not pick it back up later down the road since I have a hard time doing so.


----------



## boredgunner

I replayed Metro: Last Light to completion while waiting, but we still have about two weeks left to go. I need something else... I'm going to play The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux to see how different it is, but that's a really short game.


----------



## moocowman

Afterbirth for Binding of Isaac just came out so that should keep me busy until FO4.


----------



## tedman

Been playing Fallout 3 (on the PS3) and Fallout NV (PC) for the past month. NV is a great game and it's getting me in the mood


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Been playing Fallout 3 *(on the PS3*) and Fallout NV (PC) for the past month. NV is a great game and it's getting me in the mood


My condolences


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> My condolences


Yeah why play FO3 on PS3 and NV on PC?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I had the worst experiences with Fallout NV on both Xbox and PC. Fallout 3 on 360 was quite solid and on the PC its holding up but took some work to run on Windows 8.1/10. PS3? Now youre just crazy. Everyone knows Playstation gets Bethesda's back hand. I bought Skyrim on PC and my brother on PS3 and yea... was not pretty.

Even look at Fallout 4, shouldnt be an issue since these architectures are quite similar but the mod support for PS4 is coming who knows when. Xbox / PC always had priority on DLC as well


----------



## moocowman

I played FO3 on 360 and yeah, it was a pretty solid experience. However, I've had a solid experience all around on PC. Sometime's I feel like I'm the luckiest PC gamer ever because I hardly ever run into major issues in games unless they're really widespread such as the launch issues with BF4. I didn't run into many of the issues that plagued NV or Skyrim on their releases and I played both of them quite a bit within the first week. It's awesome!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I played FO3 on 360 and yeah, it was a pretty solid experience. However, I've had a solid experience all around on PC. Sometime's I feel like I'm the luckiest PC gamer ever because I hardly ever run into major issues in games unless they're really widespread such as the launch issues with BF4. I didn't run into many of the issues that plagued NV or Skyrim on their releases and I played both of them quite a bit within the first week. It's awesome!


If you didn't mod the game, especially early on, the game didn't have any game breaking bugs. There were navmesh issues here and there and broken quests, but they were not any sort of issue that good saving habits and console commands could not fix. Here are my personal rules for playing any Bethesda sandbox game:

- Play the first time without mods to enjoy the game as created and envisioned by the devs.
- Save often; before you enter a new level, after you enter a new level, before the mission starts, after the mission ends, and before boss fights
- Explore as much as you quest. You will discover more stuff and the gameplay will be lengthened by a crap ton of time even when playing casually


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Any game I end up trying to play just results in me losing interest really fast. I was going to play through FO3 again and had it installed, but I lost any drive to play the moment I got to the menu. That's happened with a lot of games I've tried to play in the past couple of months. It's probably just because I don't want to invest any time into something knowing that I'm going to drop it the moment FO4 releases and not pick it back up later down the road since I have a hard time doing so.


Same. I've done a lot of just staring at my game library lately without actually being able to play anything.

When it comes to other fallout/skyrim games, a lot of it has to do with the fact that in the past I modded the hell out of them and since re-installed and I just don't have the drive to go back through testing .ini settings and crap like that. I need a fresh Fallout canvas to tear into.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you didn't mod the game, especially early on, the game didn't have any game breaking bugs. There were navmesh issues here and there and broken quests, but they were not any sort of issue that good saving habits and console commands could not fix. Here are my personal rules for playing any Bethesda sandbox game:
> 
> - Play the first time without mods to enjoy the game as created and envisioned by the devs.
> - Save often; before you enter a new level, after you enter a new level, before the mission starts, after the mission ends, and before boss fights
> - Explore as much as you quest. You will discover more stuff and the gameplay will be lengthened by a crap ton of time even when playing casually


I tend to follow those same rules. My saving may be a bit excessive, though, since I do it far more often. I'll do a normal save at the times you said (sometimes more often) and quicksave every five seconds because I just can't help it at this point.


----------



## Azefore

I'll just put this here:


----------



## moocowman

I really wanted one.









I likely won't even end up getting one second-hand since they're probably going to stay ridiculously priced.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I really wanted one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I likely won't even end up getting one second-hand since they're probably going to stay ridiculously priced.


I ended up finding the Lunchbox Fallout 3 still in it's original packaging about a year after release for about $40 or 50. I don't think it's the same situation here but anything is possible.

The pipboy looks really crappy imo but I really want the steel case


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The pipboy looks really crappy imo


Yup, it just looks like cheap plastic. If it looked rugged and worn and sturdy like in the games then I would have bought it.


----------



## Alvarado

Lots of leaked screenshots someone took.

http://imgur.com/a/Uj7W0 I'll just link to the album rather than put them all here cause of spoilers maybe. Though they're aren't any.


----------



## Azefore

^Looks like Xbone screenshots to me, some of those textures look so smooth and undefined
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I really wanted one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I likely won't even end up getting one second-hand since they're probably going to stay ridiculously priced.


You probably will, still tons of canceled preorders that need to go up and eBay prices have plummeted to ~$225 and will probably continue to. Keep Bethesda store and Amazon/Walmart pages on refresh.

That and https://www.nowinstock.net/videogaming/games/fallout4/ never hurt. I'm guessing on like the 5th they'll open it back up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^Looks like Xbone screenshots to me, some of those textures look so smooth and undefined


That plus the XBOX controller prompts, although that's not definitive since you can use a controller on PC, but also the amount of aliasing is like that of a console game.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^Looks like Xbone screenshots to me, some of those textures look so smooth and undefined


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That plus the XBOX controller prompts, although that's not definitive since you can use a controller on PC, but also the amount of aliasing is like that of a console game.


People over at /r/fallout are saying its the ps4 version, also this one screen shot says it is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Since last I checked, the xbox controller doesn't have a square icon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> People over at /r/fallout are saying its the ps4 version, also this one screen shot says it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh I see now, the square and circle button prompts. PS4, XBOX One, what's the difference anyway?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh I see now, the square and circle button prompts. PS4, XBOX One, what's the difference anyway?


The difference being at least the ps4 can do 1080p


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Euughhhghhg...I don't why but those screenshots gave me a slight headache if I looked at them too long. I feel like there is some Ultra form of FXAA being used.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Euughhhghhg...I don't why but those screenshots gave me a slight headache if I looked at them too long. I feel like there is some Ultra form of FXAA being used.


Maybe it's just the obscene amount of aliasing that gave you a headache?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> People over at /r/fallout are saying its the ps4 version, also this one screen shot says it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since last I checked, the xbox controller doesn't have a square icon.


Only looked at the first few, but I guess that's how they got it to lock at 30 fps for the PS4







The prop placement in the E3 demo is the same at the gas station and looks quite a fair bit better so must be PC dev build or early Xbone version.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Euughhhghhg...I don't why but those screenshots gave me a slight headache if I looked at them too long. I feel like there is some Ultra form of FXAA being used.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just the obscene amount of aliasing that gave you a headache?
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my point, even though I worded it poorly. FXAA gives me a headache in most games and these screencaps have heavy amounts of aliasing that blur the image more than anything.


----------



## pez

The Pip Boy edition looks 'meh'...

I guess if I just end up hating it, I will at least make what I paid for it by selling. Not excited the plastic looks so glossy, but I'm going to take between him having a just okay camera, and the lighting, that it will look better in person.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Pip Boy edition looks 'meh'...
> 
> I guess if I just end up hating it, I will at least make what I paid for it by selling. Not excited the plastic looks so glossy, but I'm going to take between him having a just okay camera, and the lighting, that it will look better in person.


I'd take a chance and just plastidip it if it's not the finish you're looking for. If not, yah, it'll cover your base game and season pass lol.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Those screenshots look straight up terrible. Poor LOD, bad texturing, interior lighting is awful.. In the Bobblehead pic it looks like there is no lighting, shadowing, or AO. Just awful, look like FO3 with a couple texturing mods minus ENB.

Really hoping PC looks substantially better, especially so with the high required specs.

Also is it just me or does the game look overly foggy and washed out?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'd take a chance and just plastidip it if it's not the finish you're looking for. If not, yah, it'll cover your base game and season pass lol.


Exactly.

I preordered FO4 on PS4 for my bro. Paid $68 for FO4, Season Pass and a pair of socks. I'm starting to think he got the better end of the deal







.


----------



## Alvarado

Some more here and these look much better. http://m.neogaf.com/showpost.php?p=183681329

Edit: I'm on mobile so it could be that.


----------



## boredgunner

View distance/LODs suck, otherwise it looks like a normal PS4 game.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Some more here and these look much better. http://m.neogaf.com/showpost.php?p=183681329
> 
> Edit: I'm on mobile so it could be that.


They definitely look a bit better. Not by a huge margin, but it's acceptable. Who in their right mind would leak photos as jpegs? I mean, come on.

Here are some more PNGs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Not too impressed with the graphics based on all the screenshots posted so far. I can only hope that there will be lots of different graphics options to choose from on the PC version, just like Skyrim and FO3.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not too impressed with the graphics based on all the screenshots posted so far. I can only hope that there will be lots of different graphics options to choose from on the PC version, just like Skyrim and FO3.


Yeah obviously the PS4 version is going to look much worse than the PC version lol. But we also know Fallout 4 is not going to be a graphical benchmark.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not too impressed with the graphics based on all the screenshots posted so far. I can only hope that there will be lots of different graphics options to choose from on the PC version, just like Skyrim and FO3.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah obviously the PS4 version is going to look much worse than the PC version lol. But we also know Fallout 4 is not going to be a graphical benchmark.
Click to expand...

Yeah but with that said it better not look like the PS4 when running on maximum settings and then it take something insane like an i7 + 980Ti in order to run above 60FPS. I know that's quite unrealistic but there is no real way to tell at the moment other than how it looks, and since graphically it doesn't look like anything special then you would expect an R9 390 or GTX970 to tear through it like whipped cream, pulling 100+ maxed out at 1440p, which is also probably unrealistic.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> They definitely look a bit better. Not by a huge margin, but it's acceptable. Who in their right mind would leak photos as jpegs? I mean, come on.
> 
> Here are some more PNGs.


Holy crap that swamp......looks really creepy. Reminds me of Point Lookout. Ugh 9 days away.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Regardless of how the game looks I'm going to play the **** out of it.

Needless to say the PS4 screens we've seen are pretty bad, the AO and lighting looks awful in some scenes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Regardless of how the game looks I'm going to play the **** out of it.
> 
> Needless to say the PS4 screens we've seen are pretty bad, the AO and lighting looks awful in some scenes.


There's a chance the game uses NVIDIA HBAO+ on PC, which of course won't be available to consoles. If not, ReShade to the rescue?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There's a chance the game uses NVIDIA HBAO+ on PC, which of course won't be available to consoles. If not, ReShade to the rescue?


HBAO+ on the Witcher 3 is quite beautiful. I'm sure there will be several ReShade/SweetFX presets out after release, I also talked to Boris and he said that he is looking forward to experimenting with ENB and Fallout 4.
I have no doubt that modders will enhance this game's graphics.


----------



## Alvarado

https://imgur.com/a/Q6WBA Someone put all the leaked screenshots thus far into one place so that was nice.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^Looks like Xbone screenshots to me, some of those textures look so smooth and undefined
> You probably will, still tons of canceled preorders that need to go up and eBay prices have plummeted to ~$225 and will probably continue to. Keep Bethesda store and Amazon/Walmart pages on refresh.
> 
> That and https://www.nowinstock.net/videogaming/games/fallout4/ never hurt. I'm guessing on like the 5th they'll open it back up.


I think I recall Bethesda saying that there will be no more pip-boy editions made. I'll still keep an eye out, though.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Anyone know exactly when Steam unlocks their games? This is literally the first time I've ever been able to be off on a launch day that I cared about, but since I work third shift I work the evening of the 10th.


----------



## bombastinator

depends on geographic location. there is a list somewhere


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Anyone know exactly when Steam unlocks their games? This is literally the first time I've ever been able to be off on a launch day that I cared about, but since I work third shift I work the evening of the 10th.


Release Schedule


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Games typically unlock at 10am PST / 1pm EST on release dates unless otherwise noted. That time is when Steam is just upated in general. Sales start and end at those times etc


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think I recall Bethesda saying that there will be no more pip-boy editions made. I'll still keep an eye out, though.


Oh yah they won't be but they wait till a good batch of cancelled preorders rack up and both Bethesdastore and retailers will put those up for sale again. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## ad hoc

a couple more screens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

Wowee that looks awful.


----------



## r0llinlacs

I have to agree, some of these screen shots do look pretty horrible. Hopefully the PC version looks a lot better.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> I have to agree, some of these screen shots do look pretty horrible. Hopefully the PC version looks a lot better.


I would expect so. Some good lighting and AO would make those shots look so much better but I'm hoping for better textures as well though


----------



## r0llinlacs

Yeah, the textures are killing it for me. If they don't even look good at 1080p, they're going to look horrible at 4k.


----------



## Azefore

Interested to see if Bethesda will offer a stock high res tex pack like they did with Skyrim, graphics is important them from what Howard says. Obviously content/gameplay > graphics but they do try for it.

Also is it just me or do the NPCs in all the center of frame shots seem out of focus? Wondering if that's just something wonky with the timing of the screenshots.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Interested to see if Bethesda will offer a stock high res tex pack like they did with Skyrim, graphics is important them from what Howard says. Obviously content/gameplay > graphics but they do try for it.


Bethesda's Skyrim texture pack barely changed anything. Modders will be on that ASAP, since an SDK isn't required for new textures.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I hate to sound like a negative Nancy but these leaks have killed the hype for me.. The guy who posted those screens above talked a bit about the game. No plot spoilers, just gameplay stuff.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No Hardcore, no food water sleep requirements. Lame.

No weapon/armor degradation. They literally took a huge gameplay aspect from the previous Fallouts and removed it for no reason.

Apparently the dialogue was executed poorly, boiling down into yes, no, more information, and mean answer for everything. And most dialogue trees are only one or two deep for the details, so no more detailed stories about the world or how people lived before you were around.

The dialogue choices don't match what your character actually says. This happened a bit to me in the Witcher 3, where the choice would read something like "Can you give me more information?" and the character would say "Tell me more or I'll kill your whole family."

Cities are not any bigger. So they're basically ten empty houses with like 7 unnamed and 3 named NPCs. Yay. I though the whole point about bragging about the extra memory consoles have now is so they could do more with it. I heard that Diamond City is the same size as Megaton. IMO Megaton and Rivet City were terrible excuses for civilizations and were way underdeveloped.

The main story takes "a few hours" to get going and is slow.

Essential characters. Why Bethesda does this crap is beyond me.

Two major factions. Good vs bad, no gray areas like NV. "Think BoS/Enclave in Fallout 3, not NCR/House/Legion/etc. in NV." Ew.

The guy who leaked this info also said "If you enjoy Bethesda games, you already know that the quests are a bit " dull " with little narrative, backstory or justification (You get to a town and everyone wants your help, without doing much, you do 4 silly quests and you're the guild master of some faction) which, coming this wear from The Witcher 3 or New Vegas, can be a bit dull.."


Can't really tell if this guy is biased or not, doesn't seem so but from what he's saying this game is a couple steps back in some key areas.

Link for those who want to read the whole thing: https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r3alz/new_screenshots_and_more/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I hate to sound like a negative Nancy but these leaks have killed the hype for me.. The guy who posted those screens above talked a bit about the game. No plot spoilers, just gameplay stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No Hardcore, no food water sleep requirements. Lame.
> 
> No weapon/armor degradation. They literally took a huge gameplay aspect from the previous Fallouts and removed it for no reason.
> 
> Apparently the dialogue was executed poorly, boiling down into yes, no, more information, and mean answer for everything. And most dialogue trees are only one or two deep for the details, so no more detailed stories about the world or how people lived before you were around.
> 
> The dialogue choices don't match what your character actually says. This happened a bit to me in the Witcher 3, where the choice would read something like "Can you give me more information?" and the character would say "Tell me more or I'll kill your whole family."
> 
> Cities are not any bigger. So they're basically ten empty houses with like 7 unnamed and 3 named NPCs. Yay. I though the whole point about bragging about the extra memory consoles have now is so they could do more with it. I heard that Diamond City is the same size as Megaton. IMO Megaton and Rivet City were terrible excuses for civilizations and were way underdeveloped.
> 
> The main story takes "a few hours" to get going and is slow.
> 
> Essential characters. Why Bethesda does this crap is beyond me.
> 
> Two major factions. Good vs bad, no gray areas like NV. "Think BoS/Enclave in Fallout 3, not NCR/House/Legion/etc. in NV." Ew.
> 
> The guy who leaked this info also said "If you enjoy Bethesda games, you already know that the quests are a bit " dull " with little narrative, backstory or justification (You get to a town and everyone wants your help, without doing much, you do 4 silly quests and you're the guild master of some faction) which, coming this wear from The Witcher 3 or New Vegas, can be a bit dull.."
> 
> 
> Can't really tell if this guy is biased or not, doesn't seem so but from what he's saying this game is a couple steps back in some key areas.
> 
> Link for those who want to read the whole thing: https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r3alz/new_screenshots_and_more/


He does seem to be biased, probably the type who thinks The Witcher games are the best thing ever made. Like what he said about Fallout 3 having "empty houses" when in reality the amount of set detail poured into every house and location in that game (and Skyrim) is pretty much unparalleled. But if he says there's no hardcore (expected) and no degradation (unexpected and disappointing) then I'm sure that's true. Modders will fix this of course.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He does seem to be biased, like what he said about Fallout 3 having "empty houses" when in reality the amount of set detail poured into every house and location in that game (and Skyrim) is pretty much unparalleled. But if he says there's no hardcore (expected) and no degradation (unexpected and disappointing) then I'm sure that's true. Modders will fix this of course.


No doubt, I just don't really want to wait 6+ months for Bethesda to release their Creation kit.

He did praise the exploration aspect of the game, so at least there's that.


----------



## white owl

No hardcore mode? Hopefully ammo/inventory still weighs something (other wise why even bother building/unlocking a house?)

I don't care about the armor degradation...just keeps me from picking up every relevant piece of armor I find.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

There is something called "Survival" mode but it does not have hunger, thirst, and sleep requirements. Not sure about ammo weight.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm bummed about the weapon/armor degradation. One of the most memorable things about Fallout 3 for me is how desperate and brutal the wasteland was (I only ever played it modded on Very Hard mode). 95% of what I found was junk, almost all the water and food was contaminated, bullets actually weighing something (but I usually lower my carry weight anyway). Oh well, none of this is game breaking but as mentioned above we'll have to wait a while before these things can be fixed.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I hate to sound like a negative Nancy but these leaks have killed the hype for me.. The guy who posted those screens above talked a bit about the game. No plot spoilers, just gameplay stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No Hardcore, no food water sleep requirements. Lame.
> 
> No weapon/armor degradation. They literally took a huge gameplay aspect from the previous Fallouts and removed it for no reason.
> 
> Apparently the dialogue was executed poorly, boiling down into yes, no, more information, and mean answer for everything. And most dialogue trees are only one or two deep for the details, so no more detailed stories about the world or how people lived before you were around.
> 
> The dialogue choices don't match what your character actually says. This happened a bit to me in the Witcher 3, where the choice would read something like "Can you give me more information?" and the character would say "Tell me more or I'll kill your whole family."
> 
> Cities are not any bigger. So they're basically ten empty houses with like 7 unnamed and 3 named NPCs. Yay. I though the whole point about bragging about the extra memory consoles have now is so they could do more with it. I heard that Diamond City is the same size as Megaton. IMO Megaton and Rivet City were terrible excuses for civilizations and were way underdeveloped.
> 
> The main story takes "a few hours" to get going and is slow.
> 
> Essential characters. Why Bethesda does this crap is beyond me.
> 
> Two major factions. Good vs bad, no gray areas like NV. "Think BoS/Enclave in Fallout 3, not NCR/House/Legion/etc. in NV." Ew.
> 
> The guy who leaked this info also said "If you enjoy Bethesda games, you already know that the quests are a bit " dull " with little narrative, backstory or justification (You get to a town and everyone wants your help, without doing much, you do 4 silly quests and you're the guild master of some faction) which, coming this wear from The Witcher 3 or New Vegas, can be a bit dull.."
> 
> 
> Can't really tell if this guy is biased or not, doesn't seem so but from what he's saying this game is a couple steps back in some key areas.
> 
> Link for those who want to read the whole thing: https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r3alz/new_screenshots_and_more/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm still hyped, but I'm pretty disappointed over the lack of degradation; I've always loved that. And the cities still being small is a real bummer... Sure, mods will "fix" that, blah blah blah, but in my experience, even the best mods rarely feel like they belong in the game. There's always something _off_ about them that annoys me. We'd be a lot better of if those features were included in the Vanilla game.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> a couple more screens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh, and the uploader claims he had compression issues, so take that as you will.


----------



## Shaded War

The only thing that has really bothered me so far is they basically scrapped all the weapons that existed from F3 in favor of a bunch of new ones. I like that they added the ability to craft new ones and mod existing ones, but reinventing they way they look bugs me. The standard pre-war weapons like the 10mm pistol should still look like it did in F3 otherwise it kills the continuity of the Fallout universe.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fallout 3/NV


Fallout 4


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I agree, the older weapons were more iconic.

I plan on replacing them all with real world weapons once the mod kit comes out anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> The only thing that has really bothered me so far is they basically scrapped all the weapons that existed from F3 in favor of a bunch of new ones. I like that they added the ability to craft new ones and mod existing ones, but reinventing they way they look bugs me. The standard pre-war weapons like the 10mm pistol should still look like it did in F3 otherwise it kills the continuity of the Fallout universe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 3/NV
> 
> 
> Fallout 4


No doubt we will one day see a mod like this but for Fallout 4:

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/2307/?

I love that mod also the New Vegas version.


----------



## jmcosta

it looks like a game made for 8y olds
but i will wait for release

i hate when developers build their games for console systems and we have to deal with the easy\casual type of gameplay,controls and limitations...

i don't mind a few casual games to chill after work, but it happens with every single aaa game


----------



## Alvarado

Meh...dialogue being "ok" is fine for me. This is a Bethesda game were talking about and writing isn't their strong suit. I am sad about no hardcore mode though but, it'll be fixed with a FWE/Project Nevada type overhaul mod.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No doubt we will one day see a mod like this but for Fallout 4:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/2307/?
> 
> I love that mod also the New Vegas version.


Good mod yes, but the dev kit isn't coming out til 2016 iirc. Don't really understand why they don't release it with the game.


----------



## Azefore

Spoiler alert but here's ~5 gameplay videos of earlier scenes:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r5g1k/leaked_fallout_4_gameplay_spoilers/


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Good mod yes, but the dev kit isn't coming out til 2016 iirc. Don't really understand why they don't release it with the game.


My cynical suspicion is because it will take that long to get the majority of bugs out of the game. At least that's the way it usually goes. Also the purpose of a dev kit is to extend the sale life of the game. After a year most of the people who are willing to pay top dollar for it will have done so and stopped playing it. until then life extension is unnecessary


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Spoiler alert but here's ~5 gameplay videos of earlier scenes:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r5g1k/leaked_fallout_4_gameplay_spoilers/


Oh wow....must resist watching...

Edit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3r5q3j/fallout_4_spoilers_all_the_perks/ Full perk list.

Edit 2:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Armorer - Protect yourself from the dangers of the Wasteland with access to base level and Rank 1 armor mods. (4 Ranks)






Didn't think they would add those type of mods. Wonder what else they're hiding.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oy, so much despair. Didnt open up any of these links (thank you guys for proper spoiler taging) but it seems that it is more consolized than ever from what youre saying. I will still be playing on launch but it feels like it will take time for Fallout 4 to mature into what we want. Luckily Bethesda strongly supports modding and Steam workshop support will make it as easy as Skyrim was.

edit: Just watched a few of the leaked videos and it's looks how I expected to be. It is console footage so be prepared for a more polished visual set on PC. The only problems I see are some of the gameplay tweaks you guys are mentioning. Like lack of Hardcore mode, but there is a survival mode? We will see how that is. The other issue is definitely the movement. Looks still cumbersome as usual. Better, but not nearly where it needs to be.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578972/vimeo-fallout-4-leaked-gameplay-footage

Watch the second video here. The animations and movement is quite an improvement in open areas. But at 1:20, he starts to get stuck in the environment (what a surprise).

I am not shaking my fist into the sky furiously but I think it is still worth noting. Only a eight days now


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Watch the second video here. The animations and movement is quite an improvement in open areas. But at 1:20, he starts to get stuck in the environment (what a surprise).
> 
> I am not shaking my fist into the sky furiously but I think it is still worth noting. Only a eight days now


I think he just straight up was side strafing into that pillar really, was nothing on the ground to get stuck into/on to.

They say the cities are still smallish but we'll see. If anything, because of the non-zoned type of gameplay this time around, I'm sure modding can just easily expand and take advantage of extra real estate around towns if that's true.


----------



## Decade

The hype is real. Hope Preload is this weekend, I'll be sleeping all day Monday to play from midnight to 7am on Tuesday before going off to take care of community service.
Breaking the law is bad, kids.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> The hype is real. Hope Preload is this weekend, I'll be sleeping all day Monday to play from midnight to 7am on Tuesday before going off to take care of community service.
> Breaking the law is bad, kids.


7 hours is no time for FO...better hoof it.

Is it weird that when I'm not playing FO, I'm daydreaming about it?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 7 hours is no time for FO...better hoof it.
> 
> Is it weird that when I'm not playing FO, I'm daydreaming about it?


Seven hours should be enough time for character creation and naming, yeah? Haha. Funny that I take the week off for this game and decide to get the last bit of my legal obligations squared away instead. Only 15 hours less potential F4 time though.

I've lost all interest in other games for the past month and have ended up binge watching TV shows to pass time in addition to working on my RC cars.
I've told my roommate that if he doesn't see me for awhile and as long as there isn't a smell of death (extreme body odor is a good sign of life, I think) coming from my room, I'm fine.


----------



## moocowman

I'm a little disappointed by the lack of a hardcore mode, but the hardcore mode in New Vegas wasn't really that crazy anyway. I didn't really enjoy playing hardcore until modders improved it. I'm guessing survival mode will just make resources more sparse and change how healing works. At least it won't be long until we find out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Good mod yes, but the dev kit isn't coming out til 2016 iirc. Don't really understand why they don't release it with the game.


I recall someone at Bethesda saying that they don't work on stuff like that until the game is out.


----------



## Alvarado

Well we got the map now.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well we got the map now.





Spoiler: What's all this about?







Looks like some one pieced it together...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What's all this about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some one pieced it together...


Not sure, The person was just comparing it to FO3 and NV's maps. Here's the source. https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3r7gd3/map_comparison_to_fallout_3/


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> The hype is real. Hope Preload is this weekend, I'll be sleeping all day Monday to play from midnight to 7am on Tuesday before going off to take care of community service.
> Breaking the law is bad, kids.


haha, this made me laugh. Not about your situation but ive been there and the way you said it was funny. I have no interest in a marathon for this game I have such a giant backlog I'm probably going to wait it out.


----------



## DBEAU

For comparison to real life. Seems pretty similar. It looks like they just smashed it down a bit running North/South. And changed the rivers around a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Valor958

True, not an exact topographic map, but some changes are assumed to have taken place due to various catastrophic events and 200 some odd years of unrestricted natural progression and such. Rivers could have run over, landscape altered by explosions, altered development due to new conflicts, etc. Thankfully though, they are at least trying to keep it as 'realistic' as they can in a setting such as this.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For comparison to real life. Seems pretty similar. It looks like they just smashed it down a bit running North/South.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's hoping I can find the geographic location of my friend's apartment on the rim of downtown Boston or Somerville lol.

That singled off island on the map already has me pondering what's on it.


----------



## Alvarado

Official Bethesda.net "Facing the Music in Fallout 4."


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's hoping I can find the geographic location of my friend's apartment on the rim of downtown Boston or Somerville lol.
> 
> That singled off island on the map already has me pondering what's on it.


That would be cool for those living in that area to find their house and retake it from the local savages







'Get off my lawn!'


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> That would be cool for those living in that area to find their house and retake it from the local savages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Get off my lawn!'


I dont know why this struck me as so funny, but i was seriously laughing at this







Ya dang savages lool


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's hoping I can find the geographic location of my friend's apartment on the rim of downtown Boston or Somerville lol.
> 
> That singled off island on the map already has me pondering what's on it.


Let us know if you do. Then all of OCN can make a house there.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Let us know if you do. Then all of OCN can make a house there.


Lols, I'm betting I can based off that size, if I'm luck I can follow eroded T-trains lines to it haha.

Found the /r/falloutleaks section, have to resist looking around too much. I'm not sure how some of these people that do leak get the game early though, unless they give copies to quite a variety of press that aren't even that established.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's hoping I can find the geographic location of my friend's apartment on the rim of downtown Boston or Somerville lol.
> 
> That singled off island on the map already has me pondering what's on it.


Here's hoping you can find it. I was really sad when my area in LA (I live near Dodger Stadium!!) wasn't in GTA V.









Edit: Found these over on neogaf.

Last edit I promise, All PC screen shots.


----------



## Shaded War

I just created my new identity I will be role playing in Fallout 4 next Tuesday









Goal: I am the one that charges in head-on to deal with my foes personally without relying on others. With tons suppressive firepower of my heavy machine guns during huge super mutant raids in the ruins of fallen cities. Kicking in doors with assault rifles and grenades to clear buildings of filthy raider scum. Taking that single game-changing precision shot from a mile away to knock out a high priority target. I will never use the Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System because that's for the weak, and instead use my action points to rush straight into battle full-force.
I am also my own gunsmith that can create just the right tool for the job, and never go in unprepared for total domination.
I know how to use medicine and drugs to gain an unfair advantage, and destroy everything that opposes me. But I know when to back off the psycho, because I'm not some junkie trash.
But all things I do are done in good faith, and for the betterment of the community. After all, I am the lone wanderer. Sole survivor of Vault 111, and hero of the wastes.

I spent a couple hours going through how to spend my 28 SPECIAL points to maximum effect in early game play. Later on, I will add points into other skills for the really high requirement perks.

The following below contains descriptions of the in game perks that were leaked in the videos, so it is in a spoiler tab.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*STRENGTH 5*
Essential perks
[Armorer] Access to armor modding up to "Rank 4".
[Heavy Gunner] Increase Heavy Guns damage by 100%, hipfire accuracy increased, and chance to stagger enemy.

Non-Essential perks, but could be life savers if you run out of ammo. I probably won't be taking these perks unless ammo is scarce.
[Big Leagues] Increase melee weapon damage by 100%, chance to disarm enemy, melee damage hits all targets in front of you, and gain chance to cripple or slam enemy's head off!
[Blacksmith] Access to melee weapon mods up to "Rank 3".

*PERCEPTION 5*
Essential perks
[Rifleman] Attacks with non-automatic rifles do 100% more damage and ignore 30% armor
[Demolition Expert] Deal 100% more explosive damage, and craft better explosives at any chemistry Station. Grenades gain a throwing arc. Mines and grenades shot in VATS deal double damage.
[Locksmith] Allows you to pick Master locks and bobby pins never break during lock picking.

Non-essential perks that may be useful but only used for special occasions or possibly quests.
[Pickpocket] Pickpocketing becomes 100% easier, place live grenade in a person's inventory, steal equipped weapons or equipment.

*ENDURANCE 5*
Essential perks
[Toughness] Gain +50 damage resistance.
[Life Giver] +60 health, health slowly regenerates over time.
[Chem Resistant] 100% resistant to chem addiction.
[Aquaboy] Take no radiation damage from swimming and can breathe underwater. You are totally undetectable while submerged.

Non-essential perk that may be useful if any of the foods give buffs.
[Lead Belly] No rads from food and drink.

*CHARISMA 3*
Essential perks
[Lady Killer] opposite sex now suffer 15% more damage in combat, and are easier to persuade in dialogue. They are also easier to pacify with the [Intimidation] perk.
[Lone Wanderer] When adventuring without a companion, you take 20% less damage and increase carry weight by 100. You also deal 25% more damage.

Non-essential perk, but will help increase wealth.
[Cap Collector] Buying and selling prices at vendors are much better, and you can now invest 500 caps to raise a store's buying capacity.

*INTELLIGENCE 5*
Essential perks
[Medic] Stimpacks and RadAway restore all health and radiation, and work much more quickly.
[Gun Nut] Access to gun mods up to "Rank 4".
[Hacker] You can hack terminals, and never get locked out when things go wrong.
[Scrapper] You can now salvage uncommon and rare components when scrapping armor and weapons. Items with favorite components are highlighted.

*AGILITY 2*
Essential perks
[Gunslinger] Non-automatic pistols now do 100% damage. Attacks have a chance to disarm opponents, and may even sripple a limb.
[Commando] Automatic weapons now do 100% more damage and have a chance to stagger opponents. Hipfire accuracy is also increased.

*LUCK 3*
Essential perks
[Bloody Mess] Increase damage and enemy can explode in a bloody mess.

Non-essential perk, but will help find more ammunition and grenades early on in the game when money is scarce.
[Scrounger] Find more ammunition in containers.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

PC ultra settings screenshots.

Well, it's better than PS4.

http://m.neogaf.com/showpost.php?p=183959906&postcount=5569


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Looks really impressive. Especially the sky. It's gonna be crazy next week.

Does anyone know if I pick up a retail copy in a foreign country that I can play it in English with English subtitles? I was gonna ask someone back in my home (Canada eh) to pick up a retail copy and send me they key via Steam message / email w.e but I think I will just buy it here and travel back with it.


----------



## ad hoc

Actual shadows! Yay! Still no idea how my 6300 is going to handle this though. I absolutely cannot get an overclock going on the thing without the voltage and frequency dropping like mad. Blehh.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Those screenshots look really nice. I am also looking forward to see what kind of mods become available on a 64-bit engine.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Does anyone know if I pick up a retail copy in a foreign country that I can play it in English with English subtitles? I was gonna ask someone back in my home (Canada eh) to pick up a retail copy and send me they key via Steam message / email w.e but I think I will just buy it here and travel back with it.


What country are you in?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Actual shadows! Yay! Still no idea how my 6300 is going to handle this though. I absolutely cannot get an overclock going on the thing without the voltage and frequency dropping like mad. Blehh.


I know how you feel. I can't OC my 8350 at all on this board. Would rather go the 6600k route than get a new mobo.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Those screenshots look really nice. I am also looking forward to see what kind of mods become available on a 64-bit engine.


Should be quite exciting, especially once the FOSE/NVSE/SKSE/OBSE creators release F4SE.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> What country are you in?


Denmark


----------



## DBEAU

Some of the textures in those PC shots really look like crap IMO but that'll be the first mod out for this so no biggie. And I'm not a fan of FXAA either, too much blur. Other than that it looks pretty good. Can't wait to put my spin on Ultra. (I usually roll without motion blur, fxaa, DOF, etc.)


----------



## Alvarado

Official Bethesda.net, "Bringing Voice to Fallout 4."


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I know how you feel. I can't OC my 8350 at all on this board. Would rather go the 6600k route than get a new mobo.


\

Same here, but I can't justify spending any more money as a dishwasher/student when I already bought a 970, Fallout 4, and a new Xb1 controller

Two of my xb1 controllers have broken already too.







Maybe someday I'll learn and get the extended warranty.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> \
> 
> Same here, but I can't justify spending any more money as a dishwasher/student when I already bought a 970, Fallout 4, and a new Xb1 controller
> 
> *Two of my xb1 controllers have broken already too*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someday I'll learn and get the extended warranty.


Wow, two?

Must be crap quality compared to the 360 controllers. The two I have are like tanks. Been dropped a million times on a hard floor and still work perfect.

And why can't you OC on that board? The Extreme3 is decent to say the least.


----------



## ad hoc

Bad luck I guess. The USB broke on the first one. The right bumper broke on the second. I opened them both up to fix them with no luck.

I'm not sure, but it seems like my VRMs are overheating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Wow, two?
> 
> Must be crap quality compared to the 360 controllers. The two I have are like tanks. Been dropped a million times on a hard floor and still work perfect.
> 
> And why can't you OC on that board? The Extreme3 is decent to say the least.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Bad luck I guess. The USB broke on the first one. The right bumper broke on the second. I opened them both up to fix them with no luck.
> 
> I'm not sure, but it seems like my VRMs are overheating.


Ahh, nevermind, I was thinking of the Extreme4.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's hoping I can find the geographic location of my friend's apartment on the rim of downtown Boston or Somerville lol.
> 
> That singled off island on the map already has me pondering what's on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you can find it. I was really sad when my area in LA (I live near Dodger Stadium!!) wasn't in GTA V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found these over on neogaf.
> 
> Last edit I promise, All PC screen shots.
Click to expand...

Don't feel so bad. They never had the Stick or Pac Bell either.









On the no hardcore front... I don't have issues with that so much really. I have FarCry 2 and absolutely hate that about the game. Going out on a creep through the jungle and by time I finish the mission my HK mp5s is so borked that I have to pick something off a dead man to make it back to collect the reward and the gold plate AKs last longer but still fall victim to degradation. And they're attention callers too. Makes stealth play nearly non existent.









~Ceadder


----------



## DBEAU

I heard on my local radio station something like this today....

"This is the sole-survivor of vault 111 speaking. If you're hearing this, you're listening to the wasteland's greatest rock station DC101"

It's hardly an advertisement for the game as they say nothing about "Fallout". I think the people who run the station have a genuine interest in gaming. This isn't the first gaming relation message I've heard like this from that station. Nonetheless, it was kinda cool because only someone who knows about Fallout would pick up on it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4


These weather effects are really awesome


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4
> 
> 
> These weather effects are really awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the new vanilla graphics, I mean we always knew the creation engine and gamebryo for that matter could look awesome (just combine high poly meshes, high res textures, a weather mod and the correct ENB setup) but it's awesome to see it like this in it's vanilla form









Only thing I'm a bit concerned about is this sentence from the article: "we worked with our friends at NVIDIA" not trying to do a flameware here but games made in collaboration with Nvidia usually has a very negative impact performance wise on competing hardware. Let's just hope that's not so this time since it would be the best for all the consumers, not to mention that the consoles run on AMD hardware.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4
> 
> 
> These weather effects are really awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pssh. The game looks no better than FO3!









But seriously, those shots actually look really good IMO. It'll look even better with higher res. textures.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

That discussion thread on OCN about the leaked videos/ graphics is just unbearable. Suddenly everyone is an expert on graphics and they could of done better bla bla bla.

Back when Skyrim was released, I remember thinking to my self "Imagine Fallout 4 running on this"??? It seems that Bethesda went leaps and bounds over Skyrim and it's funny to see people posting "Can't wait to see ES VI on this engine".

I've watched a few videos and it looks really really good. Just the models and lighting alone are really great but the colour palate is going to make such a difference. Can't wait. Not going to condemn Bethesda for the texture work. It's still quite poor but it's also a huge world and it's on consoles. And lets be honest, modders will create some really cool stuff. I just hope there is a High Res Pack that just bumps up everything like Skyrim had.

Not TOO concerned about the Nvidia partnership but if it's anything like Bethesda obsession with Microsoft... I would imagine AMD owners would suffer like Playstation owners. ahahah I sure hope I am wrong but it hasn't stopped them before from preferring one camp over another.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These weather effects are really awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


/v/ is cherry picking screenshots with terrible wall and support structure textures. I didn't expect wonders based on the E3 presentation and Bethesda games in general but I like what they've done.

If anything select textures and particularly bump mapping for windows/stone structures is what needs to come out with mods. Seems like they got the atmosphere and lighting done right from the get go this time so nothing to complain about.

I'm hoping for everyone's sake it's Nvidia gameworks and completely optional and pretty detached like Witcher 3's options.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That discussion thread on OCN about the leaked videos/ graphics is just unbearable. Suddenly everyone is an expert on graphics and they could of done better bla bla bla.
> 
> Back when Skyrim was released, I remember thinking to my self "Imagine Fallout 4 running on this"??? It seems that Bethesda went leaps and bounds over Skyrim and it's funny to see people posting "Can't wait to see ES VI on this engine".
> 
> I've watched a few videos and it looks really really good. Just the models and lighting alone are really great but the colour palate is going to make such a difference. Can't wait. Not going to condemn Bethesda for the texture work. It's still quite poor but it's also a huge world and it's on consoles. And lets be honest, modders will create some really cool stuff. I just hope there is a High Res Pack that just bumps up everything like Skyrim had.
> 
> Not TOO concerned about the Nvidia partnership but if it's anything like Bethesda obsession with Microsoft... I would imagine AMD owners would suffer like Playstation owners. ahahah I sure hope I am wrong but it hasn't stopped them before from preferring one camp over another.


Well I'm not sure about the obsession with Microsoft as I really have not heard of it before. Depending on which way you mean the obsession is of course... XBOX one run on nearly the same hardware as PS4 both are AMD based and if the game runs good on XbOne then it will run good on a Windows PC as well (considering it's the same architecture and XbOne running on DX11 more or less). That would also be true in the other direction as well (if it runs poorly on the XbOne then it likely runs poorly on AMD hardware and PC as well).

Anyway back on topic for me: I'm really getting hyped for this game now, it takes about everything I can do to not watch the leaked content. Then again I just know I'll regret it the second I do so


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well I'm not sure about the obsession with Microsoft as I really have not heard of it before. Depending on which way you mean the obsession is of course... XBOX one run on nearly the same hardware as PS4 both are AMD based and if the game runs good on XbOne then it will run good on a Windows PC as well (considering it's the same architecture and XbOne running on DX11 more or less). That would also be true in the other direction as well (if it runs poorly on the XbOne then it likely runs poorly on AMD hardware and PC as well).
> 
> Anyway back on topic for me: I'm really getting hyped for this game now, it takes about everything I can do to not watch the leaked content. Then again I just know I'll regret it the second I do so


For Fallout 3, Oblivion, and Skyrim, they ran better on Xbox. PS3 didn't get Oblvion until a year after if I recall correctly, Skyrim had horrible bug on ps3 where file sizes kept growing. Fallout 3 had priority DLC etc etc. I don't own a PS system, only xbox 360 and a PC but they have always been more geared towards Microsoft. Even look at the modding kit (the ability to get some PC mods) for consoles. It's coming to Xbox One before PS4. Not trying to create an argument, just presenting some facts.

Want to get more hyped? Saw this on FB 

Edit: Bethesda seem to have stated that the full weather effects comes from Nvidia's toolset but will run good on all hardware?
Quote:


> As always, our world features fully dynamic time of day and weather. To create that volumetric light spilling across the scene (sometimes called "god rays") we worked with our friends at NVIDIA, who've we worked with dating back to Morrowind's cutting-edge water. The technique used here runs on the GPU and leverages hardware tessellation. It's beautiful in motion, and it adds atmospheric depth to the irradiated air of the Wasteland. Like all the other features here, we've made it work great regardless of your platform.


----------



## Azefore

^ By the last line of the quote it seems they at least tried and used it on a variety of configurations (AMD included I'm surmising) and got some type of positive result. How efficient it is in real usage compared to hardware being used is TBD.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> new cloth simulation system makes cloth, hair, and vegetation blow in the wind


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> For Fallout 3, Oblivion, and Skyrim, they ran better on Xbox. PS3 didn't get Oblvion until a year after if I recall correctly, Skyrim had horrible bug on ps3 where file sizes kept growing. Fallout 3 had priority DLC etc etc. I don't own a PS system, only xbox 360 and a PC but they have always been more geared towards Microsoft. Even look at the modding kit (the ability to get some PC mods) for consoles. It's coming to Xbox One before PS4. Not trying to create an argument, just presenting some facts.
> 
> Want to get more hyped? Saw this on FB
> 
> Edit: Bethesda seem to have stated that the full weather effects comes from Nvidia's toolset but will run good on all hardware?


True, I'm just naturally biased towards any cooperation like that is all. I would say the same if it was with AMD or Intel for that matter







Now as for the Xbox and so on, I'm unsure as to how much you know regarding the hardware in use on the units and so on so I'll keep it noob friendly (I mean for what I know you could be way beyond me on this so I could of course be saying stuff that you already know







). The current generation consoles excluding the Wii U and lesser known brands include the PS4 and the Xbox One, both of these units are based on an AMD APU unit running on x86-64bit architecture. Then there is the Xbox One that runs on a psudo Windows with DX11 as it's main API. Now the reason this is important is that the development for games on the Xbox One and the PC will be significantly easier to port than what it used to be with the Xbox 360 running on a psudo DX9/10 and an entirelly different CPU architecture. This is also somewhat the case with PS4 where the current PS4 utilizes x86 which does help with development for the platforms, but they will have to use an entirely different API when making the game. This was even worse on the PS3 where the development tools were known to be more or less horrible, thus forcing the developers to either skip it entirely or end up using a lot longer making games for it then for example the PC or Xbox 360. The modding kit will also be in the same boat since the mods will be significantly easier to make for Xbox One than to PS4 due to the extreme similarities with a PC running Windows.

At any rate, I figure something such as mods will be very difficult to add to consoles (I suspect they will work more like DLC than mods really) due to how closed the systems are compared to a PC. So if Bethesda are already close with MS then any work that will need to be done and any agreements that will have to be done will be done quicker than with a company which they are not so close with. I still doubt they will release it before 4Q 2016 though, but I might be wrong on that one.

As for the Fat Man picture... I'm so gonna see if I can get that printed out on A3 or A2 format to post on the wall


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I feel like im not going to make it till release day. I need this!!!


----------



## DBEAU

Re
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These weather effects are really awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"*Motion Blur"*

What's the deal with Motion Blur? I always turn it off. Why is it so desirable these days to the effect that devs tout it as an achievement. Same with "Depth of Field".


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Re
> "*Motion Blur"*
> 
> What's the deal with Motion Blur? I always turn it off. Why is it so desirable these days to the effect that devs tout it as an achievement. Same with "Depth of Field".


Motion blur? I got no idea, but depth of field is used a lot for screen shotters. Just look at the Skyrim screen shots thread.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Re
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The Graphics Technology of Fallout 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These weather effects are really awesome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Motion Blur"*
> 
> What's the deal with Motion Blur? I always turn it off. Why is it so desirable these days to the effect that devs tout it as an achievement. Same with "Depth of Field".
Click to expand...

Motion blur is only really noticeable for me in two games even when my FPS is 60+, Crysis and Metro. Pretty much any other game I've played with motion blur requires 30 FPS to be noticeable. Maybe this is a stupid assumption, but motion blur is just something to help the consoles not feel as bad when they have to run at 30FPS.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> True, I'm just naturally biased towards any cooperation like that is all. I would say the same if it was with AMD or Intel for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as for the Xbox and so on, I'm unsure as to how much you know regarding the hardware in use on the units and so on so I'll keep it noob friendly (I mean for what I know you could be way beyond me on this so I could of course be saying stuff that you already know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The current generation consoles excluding the Wii U and lesser known brands include the PS4 and the Xbox One, both of these units are based on an AMD APU unit running on x86-64bit architecture. Then there is the Xbox One that runs on a psudo Windows with DX11 as it's main API. Now the reason this is important is that the development for games on the Xbox One and the PC will be significantly easier to port than what it used to be with the Xbox 360 running on a psudo DX9/10 and an entirelly different CPU architecture. This is also somewhat the case with PS4 where the current PS4 utilizes x86 which does help with development for the platforms, but they will have to use an entirely different API when making the game. This was even worse on the PS3 where the development tools were known to be more or less horrible, thus forcing the developers to either skip it entirely or end up using a lot longer making games for it then for example the PC or Xbox 360. The modding kit will also be in the same boat since the mods will be significantly easier to make for Xbox One than to PS4 due to the extreme similarities with a PC running Windows.
> 
> At any rate, I figure something such as mods will be very difficult to add to consoles (I suspect they will work more like DLC than mods really) due to how closed the systems are compared to a PC. So if Bethesda are already close with MS then any work that will need to be done and any agreements that will have to be done will be done quicker than with a company which they are not so close with. I still doubt they will release it before 4Q 2016 though, but I might be wrong on that one.
> 
> As for the Fat Man picture... I'm so gonna see if I can get that printed out on A3 or A2 format to post on the wall


Very true points.

As well as posted above, it appears that Bethesda is getting better and better at trying to achieve a parity between consoles. The fact that these architectures resemble PC's so closely and that they all run AMD multi core hardware is just more proof to the pudding that it will run good on all configurations. Look at GTA V, Battlefront, MGS V, all big titles that scale extremely well. All in all, I think Fallout 4 is the closest Bethesda has gotten to a stable, polished title at launch. Of course, I would be lying if I was speaking from my ass but all the leaked footage I saw shows that it will run really well. Industry is finally getting somewhere half decent...

I think the mods will be DLC too. Not paid DLC, that would be atrocious, but I think there is going to be a way that either community votes or just the most polished mods will be making their way towards consoles. They would definitely need to be moderated or approved by Bethesda Studios and / or Steam Workshop. It will be really cool to see how it works. I can only see it being really streamlined and basic. I don't think it will resemble in the slightest what PC mods can offer but it's a MASSIVE step in the right direction. Never seen this on consoles before.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So, to sum up everyone's feelings:


















































HYPE!







:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Re
> "*Motion Blur"*
> 
> What's the deal with Motion Blur? I always turn it off. Why is it so desirable these days to the effect that devs tout it as an achievement. Same with "Depth of Field".


Both motion blur and depth of field are part of human eyesight. I don't like it when games overdo either of them (especially DOF), but I also don't like it when it lacks one or both of them.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Both motion blur and depth of field are part of human eyesight. I don't like it when games overdo either of them (especially DOF), but I also don't like it when it lacks one or both of them.


Me neither. I usually keep on DoF because our eyes cant keep everything in focus at once but when playing on a screen, it's hard to achieve that effect. Probably DoF is pointless in VR, don't know, never tried.. But also... when playing the game, my eyes naturally focus on what I am looking at, and blur out objects that are in the background or foreground of what I am looking.

Same goes with blur but most LCD monitors add a bit of motion blur (pixel lagging/ trailing w.e) anyways so I typically keep that off.


----------



## BradleyW

I remember back in 2010, telling people FO4 would be set in Boston. I got banned from a forum for trolling. Now look who's right! 5 years later!


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, in a lot of threads online in general, everyone is a master of whatever field they so choose to comment on... it's silly. I am confident this will be a worthwhile purchase even if we are let down in some respects.

I'm still replaying FO:NV and was taking careful note of silly graphics things. Brick walls that you could walk up the jagged edges of from being improperly placed, terrain overlay glitches, where you fall in invisible holes, weird giant green people with straps on their faces trying to bludgeon me... one even wore a wig... its disturbing.









I don't really like motion blur either. It HAS a place, not I don't think its well suited to a game like this. Depth of field, kinda... but we'll see.

I have lots of ideas and hopes, but reserving any actual judgement for a good while. SUPER excited though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I remember back in 2010, telling people FO4 would be set in Boston. I got banned from a forum for trolling. Now look who's right! 5 years later!


My theory has been that you're an android trying to get to the commonwealth!! Just like it was preluded with that quest from Fallout 3 where you try to help one escape from Rivet City.

*tinfoil hats on*

Lets do this kiddies









But honestly, nice snipe on the Boston local


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Motion blur? I got no idea, but depth of field is used a lot for screen shotters. Just look at the Skyrim screen shots thread.


Not to mention it works brilliantly at hiding the horrible distant terrain in earlier Bethesda games, and the motion blur works relatively well at hiding terrible textures that would normally stand out otherwise. Really the best uses for them are to remove imperfections form a game, but like @boredgunner mentioned, it's good to have in all games even "perfect" ones. This is simply to hide how unnatural a lot of the textures and especially the edges of things looks in a lot of games, slap on a slight motion blur and a dynamic depth of field and you have a much more organic experience even though the items placed around the character has abnormally straight edges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Very true points.
> 
> As well as posted above, it appears that Bethesda is getting better and better at trying to achieve a parity between consoles. The fact that these architectures resemble PC's so closely and that they all run AMD multi core hardware is just more proof to the pudding that it will run good on all configurations. Look at GTA V, Battlefront, MGS V, all big titles that scale extremely well. All in all, I think Fallout 4 is the closest Bethesda has gotten to a stable, polished title at launch. Of course, I would be lying if I was speaking from my ass but all the leaked footage I saw shows that it will run really well. Industry is finally getting somewhere half decent...
> 
> I think the mods will be DLC too. Not paid DLC, that would be atrocious, but I think there is going to be a way that either community votes or just the most polished mods will be making their way towards consoles. They would definitely need to be moderated or approved by Bethesda Studios and / or Steam Workshop. It will be really cool to see how it works. I can only see it being really streamlined and basic. I don't think it will resemble in the slightest what PC mods can offer but it's a MASSIVE step in the right direction. Never seen this on consoles before.


Yeah, it really is a vast improvement on the content side of things for consoles. As for whether or not people would be paying for them or not... we will have to wait and see, I suspect the "pay for mods" thing that was on Steam will be introduced and especially so since the mods will have to be 100% polished before release on console which would include a lot more work. Lets remember that the mods will be made by the users on PC and for the most part not by people who have the game on a console, so any patches or items that a mod creator might wish to see in his/her own game will most likely only end up on PC anyway since that's the platform I suspect most moders will continue to use. It's sad but I really think we will have to see some financial backing to get a lot of mods released on consoles unless Bethesda/Microsoft makes it incredibly easy to just port it to console while making it.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> My theory has been that you're an android trying to get to the commonwealth!! Just like it was preluded with that quest from Fallout 3 where you try to help one escape from Rivet City.
> 
> *tinfoil hats on*
> 
> Lets do this kiddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, nice snipe on the Boston local


Speaking of androids, since apparently they'll be wandering around now







I can't wait for someone to reskin them all to look like Android 17 and Super 17 lol. oh, shoot... i think my nerd is showing..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> My theory has been that you're an android trying to get to the commonwealth!! Just like it was preluded with that quest from Fallout 3 where you try to help one escape from Rivet City.
> 
> *tinfoil hats on*
> 
> Lets do this kiddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, nice snipe on the Boston local


Thanks bud.

And yes, I remember that quest. It was cool!


----------



## wickedout

I'm super excited about this game to be released. I have a copy of the disc coming my way for my Xbox One. Should be pretty sick. Watched a few trailers on it. Love what I've seen so far. But that can change in a heartbeat. I'm very picky about video games especially shooters games. I gave Halo 5 a score of like 6.5/10. I thought it was ok, not great. Gears of War I think is better than Halo 5! Just my opinion. Have fun gaming!


----------



## Alvarado

Hmm......about the map size.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.gamespot.com/articles/more-fallout-4-gameplay-leaks-shows-character-walk/1100-6431994/


Its just a link to gamespot.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm......about the map size.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/more-fallout-4-gameplay-leaks-shows-character-walk/1100-6431994/
> 
> 
> Its just a leak to gamespot.


10 min 40 sec seems a little low(?) I'm sure it's more dense, but I feel like it too quite a bit longer to cross Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> 10 min 40 sec seems a little low(?) I'm sure it's more dense, but I feel like it too quite a bit longer to cross Skyrim.


Skyrim has quite a few mountains and other terrain that you can't just climb over and have to take a scenic tour to get around.

One of the things that excite me the most about mods in FO4 is where mods left off (not really accurate since mods are still being constantly developed for Skyrim) is physics support and I am not talking about bouncing boobs and butts. Currently, there are mods to provide physics to hair, clothes, wings, environment, ect using the Havoc engine. I am really stoked about the future for both the FO and TES franchise.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim has quite a few mountains and other terrain that you can't just climb over and have to take a scenic tour to get around.


This. Todd did say that Fo4's map was Skyrim without the mountains.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


The Fat Man is basically a glorified nerf gun that shoots nukes instead of foam projectiles.









Glad to hear that Bethesda continues to pick up tricks from the modding community. Waves and dynamic footprints were HUGE in Skyrim IMO from an immersion PoV. Now, if we can get visual effects for things like radiation poisoning, that would be amazing.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> This. Todd did say that Fo4's map was Skyrim without the mountains.


Even without mountains, it seems a bit short. I think when I get the time, I'll jump in and do some measurements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim has quite a few mountains and other terrain that you can't just climb over and have to take a scenic tour to get around.
> 
> One of the things that excite me the most about mods in FO4 is where mods left off (not really accurate since mods are still being constantly developed for Skyrim) is physics support and I am not talking about bouncing boobs and butts. Currently, there are mods to provide physics to hair, clothes, wings, environment, ect using the Havoc engine. I am really stoked about the future for both the FO and TES franchise.


I am too. Bethesda games (and NV) are some of the only games I consistently keep installed, and that's mostly because of mods. I'm especially excited for the modded quests/brand new areas, like Falskarr and Moonpath in Fallout 4. And then there's TESVl too look forward to....









5 days. I can't stand the hype anymore.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Even without mountains, it seems a bit short. I think when I get the time, I'll jump in and do some measurements.
> I am too. Bethesda games (and NV) are some of the only games I consistently keep installed, and that's mostly because of mods. I'm especially excited for the modded quests/brand new areas, like Falskarr and Moonpath in Fallout 4. And then there's TESVl too look forward to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days. I can't stand the hype anymore.


Looked it up, Crossing Skyrim by foot is about 15min. That said you have to either cross or go around a ton of mountains so it's probably more like 7-8min if it was all flat.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!, really just a minor one about the Boston area it seems



Not to mention the Fallout 4 map looks to have an ocean covering about 1/5th of its map, which is conveniently the area this person decided to cross to. If he had chosen to go from south west to north east then it may have been a different story. Also Skyrims map is not a perfect square like it is in Fallout maps, it's this rectangular shape that makes it look larger than it is.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Looked it up, Crossing Skyrim by foot is about 15min. That said you have to either cross or go around a ton of mountains so it's probably more like 7-8min if it was all flat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!, really I mean it, this IS A SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Fallout 4 map looks to have an ocean covering about 1/5th of its map, which is conveniently the area this person decided to cross to. If he had chosen to go from south west to north east then it may have been a different story. Also Skyrims map is not a perfect square like it is in Fallout maps, it's this rectangular shape that makes it look larger than it is.


Fair enough. That's good news to me!

But there's no way I'm opening that spoiler


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Fair enough. That's good news to me!
> 
> But there's no way I'm opening that spoiler


I didn't even notice it was a spoiler, I just clicked and its nothing massively spoiler-y. Its just about oceans.


----------



## Azefore

Its geographical information of the Boston area







no spoiler there.

Also running straight for 11 minutes is quite the tedious task as well, it'll feel a lot longer when you do it than to watch it or analyze it.

And Rainmaker said it correctly, it would've been noticabely longer if he went on the perpindicular route, shown below on the red line I made (green line being the taken path in video):


Spoiler: Warning: Map


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Its geographical information of the Boston area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no spoiler there.
> 
> Also running straight for 11 minutes is quite the tedious task as well, it'll feel a lot longer when you do it than to watch it or analyze it.


Depends on if you play(ed) DayZ, AKA Running Simulator 2013('14)('15)...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I didn't even notice it was a spoiler, I just clicked and its nothing massively spoiler-y. Its just about oceans.


Fine just a tiny winy spoiler then







I just hate to spoil things for people and thus I always put up spoiler tags


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Depends on if you play(ed) DayZ, AKA Running Simulator 2013('14)('15)...


I unfortunately bought the stand alone and played the original. The cities are larger but stuff to do is next to nothing really :/


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Fine just a tiny winy spoiler then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate to spoil things for people and thus I always put up spoiler tags


Which is perfectly fine.

Edit: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bethsoft.falloutcompanionapp Pipboy app is out! its pretty neat.


----------



## Ceadderman

I kinda like Motion blur. Skyrim makes solid use of it. Sniper: Ghost Warrior did too. Basically applying MB to perfect kills.

I can see where it can get a bit repetitive but I like MB never the less.









~Ceadder


----------



## DBEAU

What I don't get about DOF is that we already have this "feature" built into our eyes/brain. Why do we need it applied to the screen as well.

If it hasn't already became obvious, I hate blur.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What I don't get about DOF is that we already have this "feature" built into our eyes/brain. Why do we need it applied to the screen as well.
> 
> If it hasn't already became obvious, I hate blur.


Because your eye doesnt react like that to 3d rendered images, the issue lies in the fact that it's all at the same distance. Thus artificial dynamic DoF helps reintroduce that, I do agree that the degree of DoF is very often far to exagerated however and it looks more like a camera with a high aperture setting than the eye.

As for the effects in games... you are perfectly alowed to not ike them, and you are not alone in that regard. It is also why the option to turn it of is often included even in some console games, and almost always on the PC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What I don't get about DOF is that we already have this "feature" built into our eyes/brain. Why do we need it applied to the screen as well.
> 
> If it hasn't already became obvious, I hate blur.


Because screens are just flat with no depth. DOF might not be needed with VR, but it is needed with regular screens if you want the most accurate/realistic visuals.

- EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Which is perfectly fine.
> 
> Edit: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bethsoft.falloutcompanionapp Pipboy app is out! its pretty neat.


Pretty great they included demo mode with everything even atomic command lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Pretty great they included demo mode with everything even atomic command lol.


I was terrible at it, only made it to level 10.


----------



## Gunderman456

$80 bucks in Canada?!? What???


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Because your eye doesnt react like that to 3d rendered images, the issue lies in the fact that it's all at the same distance. Thus artificial dynamic DoF helps reintroduce that, I do agree that the degree of DoF is very often far to exagerated however and it looks more like a camera with a high aperture setting than the eye.
> 
> As for the effects in games... you are perfectly alowed to not ike them, and you are not alone in that regard. It is also why the option to turn it of is often included even in some console games, and almost always on the PC.


My issue is that it gives me a splitting headache for some reason. I actually like how it looks, but I have to turn it off :/


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> My issue is that it gives me a splitting headache for some reason. I actually like how it looks, but I have to turn it off :/


Well that sucks


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> That discussion thread on OCN about the leaked videos/ graphics is just unbearable. Suddenly everyone is an expert on graphics and they could of done better bla bla bla.


Wow I just stepped out of that thread as soon as I walked in and saw some familiar faces and a lot of prejudging


----------



## ad hoc

I got bored and made this gif


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I got bored and made this gif


Needs more shaking text and shaking hype-o-meter.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Because your eye doesnt react like that to 3d rendered images, the issue lies in the fact that it's all at the same distance. Thus artificial dynamic DoF helps reintroduce that, I do agree that the degree of DoF is very often far to exagerated however and it looks more like a camera with a high aperture setting than the eye.
> 
> As for the effects in games... you are perfectly alowed to not ike them, and you are not alone in that regard. It is also why the option to turn it of is often included even in some console games, and almost always on the PC.


Okay, so... I understand this in theory. However, when I pull up iron sight in game, for example, I'm looking at the center of the screen, where my gun is aiming. Now this could be a result of how close I sit to my screen but there is still a significant amount of the screen that remains out of focus. Given that I focus on the center of my screen and don't glance around the perimeter I feel that there is still a natural blur effect around the outside of my focus ala DOF. Therefore, I don't see the need to add an artificial blur effect when it's already there naturally.

I'm certainly appreciative that devs more often than not allow me to turn this off. And like you said, I think it is typically far over exaggerated. I just don't understand why it is advertised as an almost essential feature.

Maybe I have bad vision?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Pre-ordered it from GreenManGaming for $48. Sorry guys... I gave into hype.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> $80 bucks in Canada?!? What???


They are not trying to screw you over, it's just your country's economy.

$80 CAD is only $60.6 USD, so sounds about right for retail price. Retailers usually buy these games for about $55 USD each from publishers and sell them for $60 USD, so there is a very small margin there.

Most smaller video game sellers operate without price protection from the publishers, so they already get stuck with paying $55 USD each and if they were to sell it for less than $80CAD, they are going to be losing money. This is why you rarely see physical copies of games (usually console games) reduce the retail price for at least 12 months. This is the publisher fixing the prices to give sellers time to clear inventory and help prevent them from losing money. Then they will wholesale games for $35 USD and retail them for $40 USD later on, and so on... Now if the publisher wants to offer a sale, they can work with sellers and partially refund them, but allot of smaller shops don't get this luxury from certain larger publishers and lose money.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Pre-ordered it from GreenManGaming for $48. Sorry guys... I gave into hype.


No worries friend. I might follow in your footsteps. There's zero chance I won't buy this game and I might as well save a few bucks.

edit: only seeing it for $59.99


----------



## Decade

Pip-boy app is out on Android for those interested. There is a demo mode and one Pip-game(?).

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/fallout-4-pip-boy-app-out-now-on-android/1100-6431999/


----------



## Azefore

^ Aye, was linked a short while ago


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What's the deal with Motion Blur? I always turn it off. Why is it so desirable these days to the effect that devs tout it as an achievement. Same with "Depth of Field".


I agree. Any time motion blur is on in a game, it just looks and feels so wrong to me. I really like having a crisp "raw" mouse feel and motion blur makes it feel smoothed out like console games do to help with controllers. Plus it looks ugly and distracting.

When games have DOF enabled, they look horrible too. I know it's a natural thing your eyes do to your surroundings, but on a screen it's a terrible thing to simulate. I don't just sit there and stare at the very middle of the screen so that's a big problem when the edges of the screen are all blurry. Especially in games like Fallout. I like being able to look off into the distance without everything going to blur past 100 yards. My eyes in real life don't blur our everything when I'm looking at something a mile away, so why should a game do it.

Of course, this is personal preference. But I don't think intentionally making the game all blurry should be considered Ultra settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Get a 60" flatscreen and motion blur will never bother you.









All kidding aside. I am not judging. Everyone has their likes/dislikes/hangups about pretty much everything in life. I may find your likes weird, but like everyone else I dance to the beat of my own drum.









~Ceadder


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> No worries friend. I might follow in your footsteps. There's zero chance I won't buy this game and I might as well save a few bucks.
> 
> edit: only seeing it for $59.99


Theres a voucher code on the right side of their site. Type it in at checkout and save 20%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just bought my key on Kinguin for £32.92. Prob some better deals else where but nevermind. Monday and Tuesday are booked off.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't like motion blur either.

As for depth of field, if it's done well I don't mind it. GTAV yes, Witcher 3 no.


----------



## r0llinlacs

IMHO motion blur is only useful for racing games, and even then, they hardly get it just right. I turn it off in 99% of games.


----------



## moocowman

Anyone have plans for what their first FO4 character will be like?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Anyone have plans for what their first FO4 character will be like?


I'll probably go for something that looks similar to my GTA online character or my first fallout 3 character.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Anyone have plans for what their first FO4 character will be like?


My typical / main build in Fallout is a good-natured character, but not perfect. I will make the tactical or hard decisions, even if people are hurt in the process. I focus on sciences and intelligence to make my way across the wasteland. While I use my practical technical skills to solve situations, I can also try to persuade someone using my knowledge to help clear and avoid unnecessary conflicts. I know my way around a few weapons but I am not a professional combatant. Good with the common household american weapons such as shotguns and rifles, as well as basic melee skills.

So in short, Intelligence - Perception are the two main SPECIALS with Charisma, luck, and strength being the middle and agility / endurance being my weakness. Focusing skills on repair/ lockpicking/ science/ medicine, small weapons, sneak, speech.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> They are not trying to screw you over, it's just your country's economy.
> 
> $80 CAD is only $60.6 USD, so sounds about right for retail price. Retailers usually buy these games for about $55 USD each from publishers and sell them for $60 USD, so there is a very small margin there.
> 
> Most smaller video game sellers operate without price protection from the publishers, so they already get stuck with paying $55 USD each and if they were to sell it for less than $80CAD, they are going to be losing money. This is why you rarely see physical copies of games (usually console games) reduce the retail price for at least 12 months. This is the publisher fixing the prices to give sellers time to clear inventory and help prevent them from losing money. Then they will wholesale games for $35 USD and retail them for $40 USD later on, and so on... Now if the publisher wants to offer a sale, they can work with sellers and partially refund them, but allot of smaller shops don't get this luxury from certain larger publishers and lose money.


Why is the PC version selling for the same price as the consoles?

Actually, on Amazon.ca you can get the console versions for $10 cheaper.

The consoles get the full game on blu-ray and Beth has to pay M$ and $ony at least $10 more. The PC gets part of the game on DVD no less, and on top of that it seems the shaft.

Economics factors don't work either. Europe constantly gets shafted even though the Euro is worth more. This also happens in Canada when our dollar beats the US dollar. Apparently it also has something to do with wages and since apparently we make more an hour on average we also get the privilege of getting pillaged by these companies.


----------



## BradleyW

I don't normally pre-order, but I've just sent payment for the Fallout 4 Limited Edition pack. Comes with post cards, steel casing and booklet, game discs and a bobble head all for £40.


----------



## .theMetal

All of the consoles are guaranteed to have blueray drives. A much fewer percent of pc owners have them. Could you imagine getting the game in the mail and it's a blueray without you knowing? Then in order to use the disk, you have to buy a ~50 dollar internal blueray drive? oof that would suck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well with Greece being in the EU, it brought the €1 more in line with the US$1. So the € isn't as strong as in years past. Now if they could get Switzerland to join that would strengthen it. No offense toward Greece or the EU.









Don't worry though, if certain people here in the US get their way we'll take on the European wage scales and everyone will get pillaged. Sad little factor with increased wages comes higher prices for everything. Increasing wages has *never* led to price reductions of the cost of living. Businesses pay more so the populace pays the price in the end. Economics demands it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Launch Trailer.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Launch Trailer.


Eeeeeeee!







I'd be more excited about Tuesday, but I still have to find money to buy the game... gah. need more overtime!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Eeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more excited about Tuesday, but I still have to find money to buy the game... gah. need more overtime!


Dude. Put your barter hat on and start selling toasters!!!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Dude. Put your barter hat on and start selling toasters!!!


hmm... how about doing what I used to when I was younger: press "tilde" -> type "player.additem f 100000000000". Always used to work in my favour back when I first played Fallout 3, oh well good to know I have grown up a bit since then


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Theres a voucher code on the right side of their site. Type it in at checkout and save 20%.


Never bought from GMG before, they seem to be based in Europe. Are there issues with region versions when buying from them? I'd consider it due to 20% off, but don't want to have it locked for region issues or other compatibility issues.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Never bought from GMG before, they seem to be based in Europe. Are there issues with region versions when buying from them? I'd consider it due to 20% off, but don't want to have it locked for region issues or other compatibility issues.


I'm in the US and have bought from them many times with no issues.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Never bought from GMG before, they seem to be based in Europe. Are there issues with region versions when buying from them? I'd consider it due to 20% off, but don't want to have it locked for region issues or other compatibility issues.


No issues bud







.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Anyone have plans for what their first FO4 character will be like?


I already know how it will be, down to all 21 special points and perks required for my ideal build. Will be a master of all guns, explosives (for grenades), and crafting and hacking, or lockpick.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*STRENGTH 5*
Essential perks
[Armorer] Access to armor modding up to "Rank 4".
[Heavy Gunner] Increase Heavy Guns damage by 100%, hipfire accuracy increased, and chance to stagger enemy.

Non-Essential perks, but could be life savers if you run out of ammo. I probably won't be taking these perks unless ammo is scarce.
[Big Leagues] Increase melee weapon damage by 100%, chance to disarm enemy, melee damage hits all targets in front of you, and gain chance to cripple or slam enemy's head off!
[Blacksmith] Access to melee weapon mods up to "Rank 3".

*PERCEPTION 5*
Essential perks
[Rifleman] Attacks with non-automatic rifles do 100% more damage and ignore 30% armor
[Demolition Expert] Deal 100% more explosive damage, and craft better explosives at any chemistry Station. Grenades gain a throwing arc. Mines and grenades shot in VATS deal double damage.
[Locksmith] Allows you to pick Master locks and bobby pins never break during lock picking.

Non-essential perks that may be useful but only used for special occasions or possibly quests.
[Pickpocket] Pickpocketing becomes 100% easier, place live grenade in a person's inventory, steal equipped weapons or equipment.

*ENDURANCE 5*
Essential perks
[Toughness] Gain +50 damage resistance.
[Life Giver] +60 health, health slowly regenerates over time.
[Chem Resistant] 100% resistant to chem addiction.
[Aquaboy] Take no radiation damage from swimming and can breathe underwater. You are totally undetectable while submerged.

Non-essential perk that may be useful if any of the foods give buffs.
[Lead Belly] No rads from food and drink.

*CHARISMA 3*
Essential perks
[Lady Killer] opposite sex now suffer 15% more damage in combat, and are easier to persuade in dialogue. They are also easier to pacify with the [Intimidation] perk.
[Lone Wanderer] When adventuring without a companion, you take 20% less damage and increase carry weight by 100. You also deal 25% more damage.

Non-essential perk, but will help increase wealth.
[Cap Collector] Buying and selling prices at vendors are much better, and you can now invest 500 caps to raise a store's buying capacity.

*INTELLIGENCE 5*
Essential perks
[Medic] Stimpacks and RadAway restore all health and radiation, and work much more quickly.
[Gun Nut] Access to gun mods up to "Rank 4".
[Hacker] You can hack terminals, and never get locked out when things go wrong.
[Scrapper] You can now salvage uncommon and rare components when scrapping armor and weapons. Items with favorite components are highlighted.

*AGILITY 2*
Essential perks
[Gunslinger] Non-automatic pistols now do 100% damage. Attacks have a chance to disarm opponents, and may even sripple a limb.
[Commando] Automatic weapons now do 100% more damage and have a chance to stagger opponents. Hipfire accuracy is also increased.

*LUCK 3*
Essential perks
[Bloody Mess] Increase damage and enemy can explode in a bloody mess.

Non-essential perk, but will help find more ammunition and grenades early on in the game when money is scarce.
[Scrounger] Find more ammunition in containers.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Never bought from GMG before, they seem to be based in Europe. Are there issues with region versions when buying from them? I'd consider it due to 20% off, but don't want to have it locked for region issues or other compatibility issues.


Doesn't matter, a steam key is a steam key no matter where you buy it. I buy stuff from the US all the time even though I'm from Europe. I also have a habit of just buying the cheapest copy out there, so I even bought form a mac only store once because they were cheapest. A steam key is just a steam key after all


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Never bought from GMG before, they seem to be based in Europe. Are there issues with region versions when buying from them? I'd consider it due to 20% off, but don't want to have it locked for region issues or other compatibility issues.


3rd one to chime in here. Have bought 14 items from them over 2-3 years with no issues. Would buy from them for FO4 if I didn't already have pipboy edition ordered through Amazon.


----------



## Valor958

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm one of those people who heard a few horror stories, and thus avoided them completely lol. I'll have to see if I can make that cheaper price work... by tomorrow... eesh lol


----------



## Somasonic

That launch trailer looks on point. Everything is fantastic looking. Except those textures


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> That launch trailer looks on point. Everything is fantastic looking. Except those textures


Yep, the graphics combined with the system requirements is what is keeping me from pre-ordering.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> My typical / main build in Fallout is a good-natured character, but not perfect. I will make the tactical or hard decisions, even if people are hurt in the process. I focus on sciences and intelligence to make my way across the wasteland. While I use my practical technical skills to solve situations, I can also try to persuade someone using my knowledge to help clear and avoid unnecessary conflicts. I know my way around a few weapons but I am not a professional combatant. Good with the common household american weapons such as shotguns and rifles, as well as basic melee skills.
> 
> So in short, Intelligence - Perception are the two main SPECIALS with Charisma, luck, and strength being the middle and agility / endurance being my weakness. Focusing skills on repair/ lockpicking/ science/ medicine, small weapons, sneak, speech.


Pretty detailed plan!

I usually play a pretty safe character. A nice guy and jack of all trades, master of none. I tend to have a hard time breaking out of that kind of character, though, so this time around I'm gonna try to be a colder and more focused character. What I'm going to focus on.. I have no idea yet.

I was also going to try to avoid being a massive hoarder like I usually do, but it sounds like hoarding is going to be more useful than ever so probably not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I already know how it will be, down to all 21 special points and perks required for my ideal build. Will be a master of all guns, explosives (for grenades), and crafting and hacking, or lockpick.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *STRENGTH 5*
> Essential perks
> [Armorer] Access to armor modding up to "Rank 4".
> [Heavy Gunner] Increase Heavy Guns damage by 100%, hipfire accuracy increased, and chance to stagger enemy.
> 
> Non-Essential perks, but could be life savers if you run out of ammo. I probably won't be taking these perks unless ammo is scarce.
> [Big Leagues] Increase melee weapon damage by 100%, chance to disarm enemy, melee damage hits all targets in front of you, and gain chance to cripple or slam enemy's head off!
> [Blacksmith] Access to melee weapon mods up to "Rank 3".
> 
> *PERCEPTION 5*
> Essential perks
> [Rifleman] Attacks with non-automatic rifles do 100% more damage and ignore 30% armor
> [Demolition Expert] Deal 100% more explosive damage, and craft better explosives at any chemistry Station. Grenades gain a throwing arc. Mines and grenades shot in VATS deal double damage.
> [Locksmith] Allows you to pick Master locks and bobby pins never break during lock picking.
> 
> Non-essential perks that may be useful but only used for special occasions or possibly quests.
> [Pickpocket] Pickpocketing becomes 100% easier, place live grenade in a person's inventory, steal equipped weapons or equipment.
> 
> *ENDURANCE 5*
> Essential perks
> [Toughness] Gain +50 damage resistance.
> [Life Giver] +60 health, health slowly regenerates over time.
> [Chem Resistant] 100% resistant to chem addiction.
> [Aquaboy] Take no radiation damage from swimming and can breathe underwater. You are totally undetectable while submerged.
> 
> Non-essential perk that may be useful if any of the foods give buffs.
> [Lead Belly] No rads from food and drink.
> 
> *CHARISMA 3*
> Essential perks
> [Lady Killer] opposite sex now suffer 15% more damage in combat, and are easier to persuade in dialogue. They are also easier to pacify with the [Intimidation] perk.
> [Lone Wanderer] When adventuring without a companion, you take 20% less damage and increase carry weight by 100. You also deal 25% more damage.
> 
> Non-essential perk, but will help increase wealth.
> [Cap Collector] Buying and selling prices at vendors are much better, and you can now invest 500 caps to raise a store's buying capacity.
> 
> *INTELLIGENCE 5*
> Essential perks
> [Medic] Stimpacks and RadAway restore all health and radiation, and work much more quickly.
> [Gun Nut] Access to gun mods up to "Rank 4".
> [Hacker] You can hack terminals, and never get locked out when things go wrong.
> [Scrapper] You can now salvage uncommon and rare components when scrapping armor and weapons. Items with favorite components are highlighted.
> 
> *AGILITY 2*
> Essential perks
> [Gunslinger] Non-automatic pistols now do 100% damage. Attacks have a chance to disarm opponents, and may even sripple a limb.
> [Commando] Automatic weapons now do 100% more damage and have a chance to stagger opponents. Hipfire accuracy is also increased.
> 
> *LUCK 3*
> Essential perks
> [Bloody Mess] Increase damage and enemy can explode in a bloody mess.
> 
> Non-essential perk, but will help find more ammunition and grenades early on in the game when money is scarce.
> [Scrounger] Find more ammunition in containers.


Okay, never mind. *That* is a detailed plan. Damn.

*edit* Hehe. Page 111.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> That launch trailer looks on point. Everything is fantastic looking. Except those textures


Lucky for us textures are easily replaced.


----------



## Azefore

Going to take a shot in the dark and guess that some of the advanced options and use of TAA make the recommended hardware reqs so high:

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/fallout-4-pc-graphics-settings-menu-revealed/

Otherwise I'd say it's probably going to be like running Skyrim with Beth's stock high res texture pack, a performance based enb, and a weather overhaul. So not much.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yep, the graphics combined with the system requirements is what is keeping me from pre-ordering.


Graphics aren't any worse than The Witcher 3 which has the most overrated graphics of all time. Most people didn't even notice that the prologue area in particular looked 5+ years outdated. Also I'm willing to bet FO4 will be much easier to run, both on their highest settings.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Graphics aren't any worse than The Witcher 3 which has the most overrated graphics of all time. Most people didn't even notice that the prologue area in particular looked 5+ years outdated. Also I'm willing to bet FO4 will be much easier to run, both on their highest settings.


Did.. did we play the same game? Witcher 3 looks significantly better than the screenshots or gameplay I've seen of Fallout 4. Not counting the bullshots Bethesda posted because those are super cherry picked and looks like they are edited.

I watched a streamer play the game yesterday and 90% of interiors have no ambient occlusion or shadowing.. Literally looks like Fallout 3. Yes this is the PC version.



Edit: He said settings were lowered slightly to help streaming performance. He posted some ultra screens which still weren't every impressive but I'll see if I can find them.

Even on ultra, interiors look terrible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Did.. did we play the same game? Witcher 3 looks significantly better than the screenshots or gameplay I've seen of Fallout 4. Not counting the bullshots Bethesda posted because those are super cherry picked and looks like they are edited.
> 
> I watched a streamer play the game yesterday and 90% of interiors have no ambient occlusion or shadowing.. Literally looks like Fallout 3. Yes this is the PC version.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: He said settings were lowered slightly to help streaming performance. He posted some ultra screens which still weren't every impressive but I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> Even on ultra, interiors look terrible.


I haven't seen interiors in Fallout 4, although they look dated in The Witcher 3 as well. Most people are just drinking too much of that Polish kool aid, that game doesn't look good by 2015 standards except for the lighting, not to mention they are the complete opposite of "PC saviors" and "RPG masters" but that's a different story altogether.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't seen interiors in Fallout 4, although they look dated in The Witcher 3 as well. Most people are just drinking too much of that Polish kool aid, that game doesn't look good by 2015 standards except for the lighting, not to mention they are the complete opposite of "PC saviors" and "RPG masters" but that's a different story altogether.


Wow, you are in la la land.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, you are in la la land.


I see hurt brainwashed fanboy number toomanytocount is here. Please develop your own consciousness before posting, thanks.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, you are in la la land.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Did.. did we play the same game? Witcher 3 looks significantly better than the screenshots or gameplay I've seen of Fallout 4. Not counting the bullshots Bethesda posted because those are super cherry picked and looks like they are edited.
> 
> I watched a streamer play the game yesterday and 90% of interiors have no ambient occlusion or shadowing.. Literally looks like Fallout 3. Yes this is the PC version.


Just give it up with boredgunner, dude doesn't like the witcher series.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Did.. did we play the same game? Witcher 3 looks significantly better than the screenshots or gameplay I've seen of Fallout 4. Not counting the bullshots Bethesda posted because those are super cherry picked and looks like they are edited.
> 
> I watched a streamer play the game yesterday and 90% of interiors have no ambient occlusion or shadowing.. Literally looks like Fallout 3. Yes this is the PC version.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: He said settings were lowered slightly to help streaming performance. He posted some ultra screens which still weren't every impressive but I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> Even on ultra, interiors look terrible.


Didn't catch the stream or know where I can find it recorded but doesn't the flashlight he's using in that screencap mess up what's being shown? The leaked screenshots of interiors I've seen (and even the library or structure interior with the sole survivor, guy npc, and android from launch trailer) have shadows a plenty.

I'm assuming it's odd not to have shadows with a flashlight though









(I miss my FEAR 1 lighting tbh)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Just give it up with boredgunner, dude doesn't like the witcher series.


I dislike other games far more, but if they have great graphics I'm willing to admit it. I can actually speak of games objectively unlike most of you. The Witcher 2 had very good graphics for the time, the third one simply does not. I don't have any screenshots of TW3 on hand and I won't steal others, but when FO4 actually releases it would be good to try and compare them, to shatter the common illusion.

Give it up or try to actually articulate something is more like it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I dislike other games far more, but if they have great graphics I'm willing to admit it. I can actually speak of games objectively unlike most of you. The Witcher 2 had very good graphics for the time, the third one simply does not. I don't have any screenshots of TW3 on hand and I won't steal others, but when FO4 actually releases it would be good to try and compare them, to shatter the common illusion.
> 
> Give it up or try to actually articulate something is more like it.


Woah maybe I worded it wrong but all I was trying to get across is that you have strong opinions on about the Witcher. Somasonic and Chiknnwatrmln didn't seem to know that thus I thought I try to step in.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see hurt brainwashed fanboy number toomanytocount is here. Please develop your own consciousness before posting, thanks.


You're the one with blinkers on here. Show me some screenshots where F4 looks as good as W3 texture wise. In fact here's a comparison.





If they look the same to you in terms of texture detail I'd recommend an eye test or a new monitor.

BTW, I love the Fallout series and the Witcher series equally. I'm not fanboying either way, however to compare the graphics and say they're the same is just silly.

Cheers.


----------



## Alvarado

^ and that's what I was trying to prevent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Woah maybe I worded it wrong but all I was trying to get across is that you have strong opinions on about the Witcher. Somasonic and Chiknnwatrmln didn't seem to know that thus I thought I try to step in.


I have strong opinions on graphics, at least when people claim something totally false on that subject and blindly stick to it because it's the convention. For those who don't know I have a history in making graphics mods and just tweaking; I'm not saying this makes my opinions more valid, it just explains why I have stronger than usual opinions here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> You're the one with blinkers on here. Show me some screenshots where F4 looks as good as W3 texture wise. In fact here's a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they look the same to you in terms of texture detail I'd recommend an eye test or a new monitor.
> 
> BTW, I love the Fallout series and the Witcher series equally. I'm not fanboying either way, however to compare the graphics and say they're the same is just silly.
> 
> Cheers.


You're right about textures. Fallout 4's environment textures are subpar. I honestly don't remember how TW3's are, I'll take your word on that. But you did exactly as I expected: post a screenshot of TW3 showing close ups of characters with the actual environment blurred by DOF. Are you trying to say "Compare the textures of Geralt's face to the metal heap of crap on the right side of this Fallout 4 screenshot?" That's not how you compare. And is that chromatic aberration? Thank God I haven't seen any of that in FO4.

So you have textures. What else?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're right about textures. Fallout 4's environment textures are subpar. I honestly don't remember how TW3's are, I'll take your word on that. But you did exactly as I expected: post a screenshot of TW3 showing close ups of characters with the actual environment blurred by DOF. Are you trying to say "Compare the textures of Geralt's face to the metal heap of crap on the right side of this Fallout 4 screenshot?" That's not how you compare. And is that chromatic aberration? Thank God I haven't seen any of that in FO4.
> 
> So you have textures. What else?


I don't have anything else. I think all things considered F4 looks great - apart from the textures. I didn't purposely show a close up of Geralt's face, I was more looking at the clothing textures - in W3 there's a lot of detail everywhere whereas in F4 the textures just seem very flat and lacking detail to me.

Edit: here's a W3 screenshot that might be more comparable.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have strong opinions on graphics, at least when people claim something totally false on that subject and blindly stick to it because it's the convention. For those who don't know I have a history in making graphics mods and just tweaking; I'm not saying this makes my opinions more valid, it just explains why I have stronger than usual opinions here.
> You're right about textures. Fallout 4's environment textures are subpar. I honestly don't remember how TW3's are, I'll take your word on that. But you did exactly as I expected: post a screenshot of TW3 showing close ups of characters with the actual environment blurred by DOF. Are you trying to say "Compare the textures of Geralt's face to the metal heap of crap on the right side of this Fallout 4 screenshot?" That's not how you compare. And is that chromatic aberration? Thank God I haven't seen any of that in FO4.
> 
> So you have textures. What else?


Don't want to take this thread too far off topic so I'll post this and then leave it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This wasn't a cherry picked shot or anything, I was actually comparing AA methods at the time so this shot was supposed to look aliased. I agree chromatic abberration is hideous, I always turn it off.

Don't mind the SweetFX, I only use it for SMAA.

I know you said you didn't want to see closeups of Geralt, but I want to emphasize the ambient occlusion and lighting in the background. It looks much better than Fallout 4, Fallout 4's ambient occlusion and physically based rendering looks very bad in my opinion giving everything a plasticky look. It almost looks as if the majority of textures have no normal maps.



Anyways, you're entitled to your opinion. I don't want to clutter this thread up with too much about another game, but in my opinion the graphics for Fallout 4 look pretty subpar for a big budget AAA game that's been in production for 6 years.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I don't have anything else. I think all things considered F4 looks great - apart from the textures. I didn't purposely show a close up of Geralt's face, I was more looking at the clothing textures - in W3 there's a lot of detail everywhere whereas in F4 the textures just seem very flat and lacking detail to me.
> 
> Edit: here's a W3 screenshot that might be more comparable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Don't want to take this thread too far off topic so I'll post this and then leave it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't a cherry picked shot or anything, I was actually comparing AA methods at the time so this shot was supposed to look aliased. I agree chromatic abberration is hideous, I always turn it off.
> 
> Don't mind the SweetFX, I only use it for SMAA.
> 
> I know you said you didn't want to see closeups of Geralt, but I want to emphasize the ambient occlusion and lighting in the background. It looks much better than Fallout 4, Fallout 4's ambient occlusion and physically based rendering looks very bad in my opinion giving everything a plasticky look. It almost looks as if the majority of textures have no normal maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, you're entitled to your opinion. I don't want to clutter this thread up with too much about another game, but in my opinion the graphics for Fallout 4 look pretty subpar for a big budget AAA game that's been in production for 6 years.


I think both games have good lighting (but lighting in games in 2015 is so much better than previous years), but are average everywhere else (but average by 2015 standards is easy on the eyes). I could have a skewed view of what's "average" though. If AC Unity is average then I'm wrong because that game is hideous compared to these. Witcher 3's shadows do look a bit more convincing than your typical game, including FO4 based on screenshots. Fallout 4 isn't out yet though, it will be much easier to compare when actually playing both games.

They seem similar with regards to overall shader quality, but we really need to see more of FO4 and see if it severely lacks ambient occlusion like the console footage. Likewise, I don't know if we've seen FO4's TAA in action because that screenshot and many others are about as strongly aliased as Witcher 3, which is the latter's biggest graphical downfall. Even if TW3 had its prerelease graphics (which were very nice), if it had that much aliasing it would be ruined.


----------



## EddWar

Don't put too much attention in graphics at release, just wait for the mods, if Bethesda hasn't change the file structure for modding, it just going to be copy paste and woala, instant awesome graphics.

Just look at Skyrim.



I know everybody would like to play a game with the fancy graphics like the first trailer of the Witcher 3, but you know there's a that thing called console parity.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I know everybody would like to play a game with the fancy graphics like the first trailer of the Witcher 3, but you know there's a that thing called console parity.


Unfortunately, but at least Bethesda seems to have done a pretty good job with the most significant graphical aspects, ones that modders have a harder time changing, like the lighting system. Any lighting mod for Skyrim (and there aren't even that many) still looks dated. Fallout 4's will hold up well for a while. Textures are the first thing that need replacing, and that will happen shortly after release.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Woah...guys guys, can't we just all calm down and collect our thoughts here?

After all, Counter-Strike 1.6 still has the best textures of all time.










Jokes aside, do we need to worry about textures for Fallout 4 when modders and maybe even Bethesda themselves will release their own HD texture pack? Will we not be able to look past the poor textures and enjoy the game for what it will be? I feel spoiled by how good a lot of textures look for GTAV, but that won't stop me from playing Fo4 one way or another.

The point of this post was mostly about performance. Will I be disappointed if the texture quality is indeed not that great but I'm able to pull out over 100FPS? Not at all. If I can only pull 30-40 FPS? Yes, I definitely would be.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you're worried about textures at any level, simply wait for GotY edition and viola the issue should be fixed.









~Ceadder


----------



## Somasonic

Yeah, due to money and time I won't be playing this day 1







so there will likely be a lot of texture mods by the time I get to it. BUT, I do feel sorry for the people that do want it day one if the textures look as bad as suspected. Either way, I'm hoping we'll be pleasantly surprised, maybe the day one download is the ultra res textures?


----------



## Azefore

Going to try my hand at modding when it launches personally, excited for texturing and making new attachments for weapon customization menu and power armor variants.

Also vegetation is going to be a big one like it was in Skyrim.


----------



## Rainmaker91

If there is anythig really wrong with the textures in Fo4 that I can see then it's the fact that the armor textures and to some degree weapon textures are rather bland. It's a problem that has been in all Gamebryo/CreationEngine games and honestly it's the main point where it's lagging behind a lot of other games.

A simple comparison for the HD teture packs would be that the enviroment textures very often are at a 1024x1024 resolution while the clothing textures are often at the same level and weapon texures in this instance would be 2048x2048 for a comparison. Not that it really matters since I always tweak my textures anyway, but the difference in texture size in other games is very often a lot bigger. Enviroment textures are very ofen at the same level as Bethesda games or more often than not actually lower when they can get away with it, but Armor, Character, and weapon textures are very often 4-8 times as big as the rest becasue they know that's the parts we will see most of anyway. Not trying to bash on Bethesdas coice here but it's usuall the character textures that lags behind and not the enviromental ones.

Fallout 4 seems to follow this recepie though, but I suspect it won't be a big problem if ran at 1080p since they consistently increase texture size with each game and this time around it should be 1080p friendly (While Skyrim was nice for 720p imho). It might be a problem at higher resolutions though, but the good thing is that we will likely be able to use a lot of textures from preious games from the looks of it so I wouldn't be surprised to see day 1 texture packs.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> If there is anythig really wrong with the textures in Fo4 that I can see then it's the fact that the armor textures and to some degree weapon textures are rather bland. It's a problem that has been in all Gamebryo/CreationEngine games and honestly it's the main point where it's lagging behind a lot of other games.


The recent screenshots show incredible high res texturing on the player's power armor. Also, about this game's textures, while the resolution is not as good as some other modern games at least the overall texture design is pleasing. They make things look worn and rotten.


----------



## Ceadderman

I play Skyrim @ 1080p and find no issues with textures. But I may be going blind.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The recent screenshots show incredible high res texturing on the player's power armor. Also, about this game's textures, while the resolution is not as good as some other modern games at least the overall texture design is pleasing. They make things look worn and rotten.


Yes the design is very good and to some degree the designs are always top of the line from Bethesda so I totally agree with you there. My argument was simply to showcase why especially reviewers give games such as Fallout negative reviews based on textures. A lot of people including a crapton of reviewers never really look at the surrounding area in detail, and are simply content that the character looks good. This in itself is bad for Bethesda since tehy choose to do a more well rounded setup in regards to the textures themselves (and actually in a lot of cases the meshes as well). Unfortunatelly we do not have an infinite amount of computing power and they end up having to settle at an overall lower resolution than competitors since the game needs to be able to run decently without infinite memmory bandwith and memmory size. This often means that the charactrer specific textures takes a bit of a hit compared to the competition, while the enviroment textures actually end up being a higher resolution.

Then you have the point where in Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout3/Fallout NV/Skyrim you have the option to create your own character from skratch which compared to for eample the Witcher which has a set character leaves you with far less detailed textures and shapes for the main protagonist since the textures and meshes will have to be able to modify the colours and the shape. While Pre determined characters like in the Witcher are far more polished since it's the only face that character will ever have they can spend hours and hours molding it in to the shape and colour they want.

At any rate I'm actually far more fond of the aproach that Bethesda/Obsidian had in their games since it gives me a more detailed surrounding area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I play Skyrim @ 1080p and find no issues with textures. But I may be going blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Maybe not, I'm just very picky when texures stand out the way they do when not blurred out by DoF and motion blur (although I prefer to have those set to a minimum as well). Skyrim looks decent on a 24" 1080p monitor (although I would prefer to play it at a smaller screen in it's vanilla form), but I couldnt play it today without some modded txures knowing how much better it looks with


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I think the "screenshots" Bethesda has posted are utter crap. They're super cherry picked and look edited. They also look significantly better than any of the leaked PC ultra screens we've seen.

It's pretty clear that those are just for marketing purposes.

The game straight up does not look like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








The game looks like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ceadderman

Both look fine to me and their cherry picked shots are likely console shots.









~Ceadder


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't normally pre-order, but I've just sent payment for the Fallout 4 Limited Edition pack. Comes with post cards, steel casing and booklet, game discs and a bobble head all for £40.


Where did you order this? The main game costs 40 GBP / 80 CAD alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Pretty detailed plan!
> 
> I usually play a pretty safe character. A nice guy and jack of all trades, master of none. I tend to have a hard time breaking out of that kind of character, though, so this time around I'm gonna try to be a colder and more focused character. What I'm going to focus on.. I have no idea yet.
> 
> I was also going to try to avoid being a massive hoarder like I usually do, but it sounds like hoarding is going to be more useful than ever so probably not.
> Okay, never mind. *That* is a detailed plan. Damn.
> 
> *edit* Hehe. Page 111.


That is just... insane ahahahaha

That trailer was awesome but either it was just me but the VO was HORRIBLY syncd or lips were not moving at all. Still pumped as hell and I don't care about the damn textures. Every thread is about dem textures.

Just staph




P.S Those androids look so BADASS!!!!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The mobile application is now out. You can go into demo mode and mess around with it too.

This video will explain everything


----------



## Blze001

I know some people hate the look of FO4, but I like it. I dunno, I'm okay with a video game looking like a video game. It can be pretty without being photorealistic, and if the gameplay is awesome, even that doesn't matter.

One of my favorite game series is Borderlands, you don't see people raving about it's amazing graphics.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The mobile application is now out. You can go into demo mode and mess around with it too.
> 
> This video will explain everything


Still waiting for it to hit windows phone though ?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Both look fine to me and their cherry picked shots are likely console shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


There's a pretty big difference between those two sets of images. None of those shots I posted were from console, they were all PC ultra settings...

This is how the PS4 looks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Complete with a set of plastic power armor, too.



Xbox One will look even worse because it's not as powerful as the PS4.


----------



## candy_van

^ Might look a tad worse perhaps, but it will get better support most likely - FO games have always boned PS platforms in the past.

To me this is mostly about new Fallout content anyway, but we'll see just how it looks once we get our grubby mits on it with our PCs.
Higher res shots have added the mix of confusion too I think - of course it's going to look nicer when someone posts a screen of it in 4K vs 1080p

Personally I just can't run that kinda res - It would be nice to maybe pickup a 1440p display though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I know some people hate the look of FO4, but I like it. I dunno, I'm okay with a video game looking like a video game. It can be pretty without being photorealistic, and if the gameplay is awesome, even that doesn't matter.
> 
> One of my favorite game series is Borderlands, you don't see people raving about it's amazing graphics.


Yeah, Fallout 4 is not a graphical benchmark (from the look of it, it only needs higher polygon models, much better textures, and more/better use of 3D mapping on the environment to be one), but the art design is already stunning just like its predecessor but even more so. I really like how Dishonored looks; far from being a graphical benchmark but it has a lovely style.

The "cherry picked" screenshots honestly don't look much different. It's all about angles and setup like real photography. Maybe they enhanced the anti-aliasing artificially, that's about it.


----------



## Decade

Waiting for the Steam preload is pretty painful right now.

I have permission to use the company's 300/300 Comcast FIOS line to download it onto my personal computer so I'm not throwing away 1/5 to 1/4 of my bandwidth cap at home in one day. (75/10 Comcast cable, shared with roommate)

Edit: Reddit is claiming 4PM EST tonight... guess I'm grabbing my machine at lunch and staying at work a little later than planned! Break in the Crucial MX200 I have coming in today just right.


----------



## DBEAU

Screenshots are one thing but once I'm knee deep in the world of Fallout 4 taking in the story I'm likely not going to think "eeeewww the textures on that rusty car are awful".

Getting tired of this graphics negativity... Bring on the game!

So now that the launch trailer came out talking about the institution and synths and stuff, does that fall in line with that mystery ex-employee's leaked info from years ago?


----------



## candy_van

LOL oh IGN you guys are too funny - they didn't realize Fallout Beer (Carlsberg) was awful


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Waiting for the Steam preload is pretty painful right now.
> 
> I have permission to use the company's 300/300 Comcast FIOS line to download it onto my personal computer so I'm not throwing away 1/5 to 1/4 of my bandwidth cap at home in one day. (75/10 Comcast cable, shared with roommate)
> 
> Edit: Reddit is claiming 4PM EST tonight... guess I'm grabbing my machine at lunch and staying at work a little later than planned! Break in the Crucial MX200 I have coming in today just right.


Be glad you don't have the collectors or pipboy coming in and can't download until you get the game on Tuesday lol. With only 30gb though, with some coming from disc, it should only take ~15-30 minutes to download the remaining portion whatever the size might be here.

What does Comcast give you for a cap? I know they have an unenforced 250gb cap in my area but thought it was same size everywhere else.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Be glad you don't have the collectors or pipboy coming in and can't download until you get the game on Tuesday lol. With only 30gb though, with some coming from disc, it should only take ~15-30 minutes to download the remaining portion whatever the size might be here.
> 
> What does Comcast give you for a cap? I know they have an unenforced 250gb cap in my area but thought it was same size everywhere else.


I'll only be able to enjoy the game for several hours upon release due to legal obligations that same day. Stay out of trouble!

Comcast gives me the 250gb cap, and they do enforce it here in Georgia. It's actually cheaper to throw out the $10 per 50gb overage than dole out the $30 for the unlimited BS they want to peddle. Over-use is usually 25-30gb anyways.


----------



## Shaded War

I received my key from GMG, and they usually only give keys early if pre-load is going to be available that day. So my guess is later today pre-load will be available.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I received my key from GMG, and they usually only give keys early if pre-load is going to be available that day. So my guess is later today pre-load will be available.


Reddit claims 4PM Est. 19 minutes. My personal computer is at work ready to take advantage of no cap and 300mbps downstream.

Steam preload is live!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Steam preload is live!


Was just about to post this.


----------



## DBEAU

24GB eh? How does that compare to say Skyrim?


----------



## .theMetal

It's gonna be painful having pretty much the whole game sitting on my hard drive this weekend and still having to wait to play.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> It's gonna be painful having pretty much the whole game sitting on my hard drive this weekend and still having to wait to play.


Same. I was at work today thinking about it all morning, and if I hadn't had to go get a flu shot over lunch and my "partner in crime" didn't leave to go home @ lunch, I would have been thinking about it all day. Instead, I had a boat load of work to do, which on a day like today, is definitely a good thing. It made the time absolutely fly.


----------



## tinmann

Preloading as I type this.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Damn, the fact that preloading is now available and I can get it from GMG for $48 makes me wanna pull the trigger X_X


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> 24GB eh? How does that compare to say Skyrim?


Skyrim is like 9GB unmodded. 24GB is small for a modern game. Black Ops III is 55GB and it's just a shooter with 1/10000 of the content of Fallout 4, worse graphics, yet that's average size for today's games. What a joke.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Trigger pulled, I hope I don't regret this...


----------



## DBEAU

The way I looked at it was, Im going to buy this game, I love the series, I might as well save a couple bucks ala GMG -20%


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> The way I looked at it was, Im going to buy this game, I love the series, I might as well save a couple bucks ala GMG -20%


Yeah same here, only I never got around to actually buying Fallout 3, New Vegas, or Skyrim when I played them. The only one I bought was Fallout 3 for the Dustbox 360 when it was like $8. Couldn't stand New Vegas, and I got bored of skyrim after beating the main quests and a few side quests. I figure Bethsda deserves a little bit of dough for the 4 times I beat Fallout 3 to 100% completion, even if Fallout 4 is a mess on launch.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> There's a pretty big difference between those two sets of images. None of those shots I posted were from console, they were all PC ultra settings...
> 
> This is how the PS4 looks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete with a set of plastic power armor, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox One will look even worse because it's not as powerful as the PS4.


So much wrong with this post. You have nop way to verify those are Ultra PC shots. Period. One pet peave of mine is when people claim something that has no evidence as fact. Are you right? Maybe, very likely actually. But you cannot simply state facts as we have none yet. Tuesday will change that, until then chill.

Second, does not matter which console is "more powerful" they both suck. Its like arguing which herpes is worse, yes some herpes are worse, but they all generally suck to have id imagine.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Still waiting on my key from HRK hope I don't get burned says redeem day off.....


----------



## Ceadderman

~Ceadder


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Trigger pulled, I hope I don't regret this...


If the last 3 Bethesda games (Oblivion, Fallout 3, Skyrim) are any indication, I'd say Fallout 4 is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't believe he will regret it. Maybe a short bout of buyers remorse will set in but that will be short lived imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dimaggio1103

ugh I swear sometimes I amaze myself at my stupidity. After no response I decided to order fallout again through g2a.....they are giving keys out day off. Well atleast my wife has her own copy now, and we both will be playing the day after release it seams. lol smh


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't believe he will regret it. Maybe a short bout of buyers remorse will set in but that will be short lived imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'll have buyers remorse if the game runs poorly but to be honest, I somehow now remember how well skyrim ran near launch date even on a 4850 and I'm probably just fretting over nothing.


----------



## ad hoc

I ordered a hard copy way back hoping it would be multiple discs, only to find out its one disc with only some of the game on it.

All this talk of preloading is bumming me out :l


----------



## moocowman

Seeing the Fallout 4 icon on my desktop is killing me. I just want to play it! xD


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I ordered a hard copy way back hoping it would be multiple discs, only to find out its one disc with only some of the game on it.
> 
> All this talk of preloading is bumming me out :l


You'll get to download the unencrypted game files through steam, preloaders have to unecrypt what they have already and that takes more time than a full game download


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I have a 27% off coupon on GMG because it was my birthday... So tempting but I really want the retail version... q__q

Wallet and impatient me says save the $20 CAD and buy it digital. The other part of me, the more insane, crazed, nerd part wants me to wait until its out on Tuesday. BLEEEHHH

Just come out already!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I ordered a hard copy way back hoping it would be multiple discs, only to find out its one disc with only some of the game on it.
> 
> All this talk of preloading is bumming me out :l


Look forward to the future of Game protection. If they don't put everything on disc it limits piracy.









~Ceadder


----------



## Vaesor

Gambled CS:GO skins = a nice supply of games. Pre-loaded and ready to rock. the HYPE boyz!


----------



## Shaded War

Found a good website to decide what you want your initial character build to be and lets you allocate SPECIAL points. It shows which perks they unlock as you add or subtract them. You can also go beyond the initial 21 points as if you chose "Intense Training" instead of a perk, and it will show you how many level ups you will need to get there. Spoiler Warning: Link shows all the perks in game if. LINK

I think it would be cool to get some mod ideas out there that you guys plan on playing. When you are done building a setup, you can just copy the link on the page and paste it for others to see.

My Build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is my guns (and possibly energy) weapon build that will let you do everything in crafting, exploration, and settlements. You won't have to waste precious perks points on intense training early game with this setup and I think it's the most well rounded beginning build you can go for. You can painlessly transition to energy weapons later on with one intense training into Intelligence for the Science perk that lets you make energy weapon mods . LINK

Here are the perks that made me chose this build. Bold perks are ones I think should be taken as soon as possible to help with early game play.

Strength 3 - Armorer for modding armor and creating your own power armor setup.
Perception 5 - Rifleman. *Locksmith*. Demolition Expert because there is now a dedicated grenade button so I think having them do more damage with a larger blast area will be very useful for any build.
Endurance 5 - Toughness. Life Giver. *Aquaboy* for no rads from swimming and breathe under water, which seems very useful because there is lots of water areas shown in trailers.
Charisma 6 - Lady Killer. Attack Dog. Local Leader for establishing supply lines and stores should be extremely useful for making weapon and armor mods.
Intelligence 5 - Medic. Gun Nut. *Hacker.* *Scrapper* will let you deconstruct looted weapons, armor, and random junk for materials needed in mods. I think these materials are stored at the work bench and you don't need to carry them either.
Agility 2 - *Gunslinger*. *Commando*.
Luck - 2 *Scrounger* for finding ammo when you are capless and just starting out.


----------



## bombastinator

My fab fave mod has always been the inventory organizer bases. They save mountains of time sorting through your crud. The game seems to have ditched books entirely, leaving only bobble heads as stat boosters. Furthermore the perk system has become potentially very heavily nerfed by allocating very high stat requirements to some perks. The skill system seems to have been removed entirely as well which is downright disturbing. If they really got their heads way way up in their fannys and attempted to integrate a skyrim style skill system i am going to be really really annoyed

If this is the case, removing the craptacular skyrim golfbag skill system and replacing it with the old one will be THE holy grail mod. I never even finished skyrim because the ridiculous planning, adventure avoidance and system gaming one has to do to create a playable character is so far from the opposite of fun I found housecleaning to be more pleasurable.

Where and how stats may be increased is very critical to character creation.

This means the methodology of level advancement and crafting are beyond critical to character creation.


----------



## pez

So much hoopla about the game's graphics. I mean, I'm excited to see it's potential on PC, but graphics are the last thing I really was interested in for FO3 and New Vegas. I had just as much fun with it on PS3 as I did on PC. Honestly, the only gripe I had was using the DualShock 3. I'll be playing FO4 first on Xbox One, and then eventually on PC. The graphics on PC will be addressed by mods. Hell, I'm curious to see how mods do on Xbox One.

Regardless. 2 days and counting. I really hope both of my copies are here by the time I get off work Tuesday.


----------



## moocowman

I understand the whole issue with the graphics. The textures do look pretty inconsistent and stuff like facial animations don't look the greatest. I can see how that could be immersion breaking and undesirable. However, it's still a pretty clear improvement over previous games and I feel that all of the changes and improvements to other aspects of the game make up for it. Those changes are going to have a larger impact on the game than better graphics ever would. I don't see anything wrong with the more rounded approach to this game's development.


----------



## pez

Precisely.

I understand we're the more 'needy' crowd of the bunch as PC Gamers, but the roots of this series is not 'graphics'. It's the story, the characters, and so much more. Slightly better graphics, or even the level of Skyrim would just be icing to the cake.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

There is also this site (Vault111.com) which allows you to do that and it had the whole pipboy interface. However, I think because the game is about to be released, it's being updated or such. At least on my end, I can't access it anymore.

This is more or less how my main build will be

http://www.nukahub.com/tools/special?s=4&p=6&e=2&c=4&i=6&a=2&l=4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




My typical / main build in Fallout is a good-natured character, but not perfect. I will make the tactical or hard decisions, even if people are hurt in the process. I focus on sciences and intelligence to make my way across the wasteland. While I use my practical technical skills to solve situations, I can also try to persuade someone using my knowledge to help clear and avoid unnecessary conflicts. I know my way around a few weapons but I am not a professional combatant. Good with the common household american weapons such as shotguns and rifles, as well as basic melee skills.

So in short, Intelligence - Perception are the two main SPECIALS with Charisma, luck, and strength being the middle and agility / endurance being my weakness. Focusing skills on repair/ lockpicking/ science/ medicine, small weapons, sneak, speech.



Next character will definitely be evil. How evil? I am unsure but his name. Maybe Freddy McBats or Shoeless Joe Jackson. Purely Melee/Baseball themed build.

http://www.nukahub.com/tools/special?s=8&p=1&e=6&c=1&i=1&a=9&l=2


----------



## Azefore

I'm just itching to see the weapon customization and to play some tower defense in my settlement(s). Going to make some fun sniper rifles for sure


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm just itching to see the weapon customization and to play some tower defense in my settlement(s). Going to make some fun sniper rifles for sure


Yeah I am itching to see the customization badly. I can't wait for mods... that level of customization plus more hardcore survival aspects added in by modders = pure addiction to me. I also really look forward to *killing* things in this game.


----------



## Alvarado

!!!! As a baseball wearer since the moment I was born. this has me excited!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3rzgcb/layered_headgear_confirmed_including_bandannas/
Quote:


> Whilst playing, the guy briefly went into third-person view and I spotted he was wearing a red bandanna around his mouth, goggles and a hat. *I asked whether the each item was combined as single piece of headgear, or whether you could mix-and-match. The friend of the player asked him to demonstrate, and one-by-one he unequipped each head item*.


----------



## Rickles

Going to go evil the first playthrough..

Naughty Bynurture

Unsure on the rest atm though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I am itching to see the customization badly. I can't wait for mods... that level of customization plus more hardcore survival aspects added in by modders = pure addiction to me. I also really look forward to *killing* things in this game.


Aye I'm more excited over the toolset and playground they've given us rather than the story (which will be decent I'd assume or more so but Bethesda's hit or miss sometimes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> !!!! As a baseball wearer since the moment I was born. this has me excited!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3rzgcb/layered_headgear_confirmed_including_bandannas/


That's pretty awesome they gave the layering system even more depth than previously thought, a lot of mods do have quite a lot of armor pieces in Skyrim, so to be able to make a unique appearance from the get go is great.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye I'm more excited over the toolset and playground they've given us rather than the story (which will be decent I'd assume or more so but Bethesda's hit or miss sometimes).


I think Bethesda is consistent with regards to story; it's obviously never the focus. It's never terrible but it's never great, it's just sort of there.


----------



## Valor958

Pfft... post-apocalyptic hoo haw. It's all an elaborate Enclave trick I tell you. Don't be fooled thinking the synths are the issue, have we all forgotten about President Eden? ANYone could be a synth man... YOU could be a synth, I could be a synth... oh god....


----------



## Azefore

As a heads up for pre-loaders, supposedly you can use a VPN and get your game unlocked earlier than the 10th because of time change whatnot. I think it was maybe 16 hours from right now (7:00pm EST)


----------



## DBEAU

If anyone is looking to polish up on their Fallout lore there is this very well put together YouTube series The Storyteller: Fallout that I stumbled upon and have been watching all day.

There are 3 seasons with at least 15 episodes running about 12 minutes each. It's historical documentary style with mostly Fallout 3/NV graphics. This guy/team did an incredible job putting these videos together. Highly recommended.


----------



## Alvarado

Looks like no early VPN unlocking for you! https://twitter.com/bethesda/status/663443440332591104
Quote:


> New Zealand update: Regional unlock restrictions mean that PC #Fallout4 will unlock at 2:01am NZDT. #Pleasestandby just a bit longer.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Looks like no early VPN unlocking for you! https://twitter.com/bethesda/status/663443440332591104


So just a couple more hours right? I'm gameless till ~4pm + download time on Tuesday lol.

Simultaneous unlocking would do just fine me thinks.


----------



## Rickles

So reddit is saying if i start with E10 and I10 that I'll level faster and have a higher max health at 50... guess I start with that?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So reddit is saying if i start with E10 and I10 that I'll level faster and have a higher max health at 50... guess I start with that?


That's not going to be a very well rounded character... That said, your free to run it as you want to. My first character is always high in charisma and Intelligence so that I am able to talk my way through stuff when needed, not to mention I have a tendency to nearly always go for a "good" character since I can't get myself to be directly cruel even in a video game









Anyway... My first buil will likely focus on certain key skills that I nearly always use, I would post it here but both nukahub.com and vault111.com are down at the moment. I can't remember what my build was other than I went surprisingly heavy on strength to get "Strong Back" since I always end up carrying everything I stumble across


----------



## BangBangPlay

Leveling quickly in most of these open world rpg style games isn't very fun IMO. The enemies have always notoriously leveled with the protagonist in Bethesda titles and you can get OP fairly quickly on the higher levels. I have always found it more interesting to have to grind through the earlier levels. But I also prefer games like Dark Souls and the Witcher where enemies can be much higher levels than your character.

I highly doubt that Fallout 4 will be any different than Skyrim or Fallout 3 so I'd advise leveling more slowly so you can enjoy the expansive wasteland instead of just powering through it. But I know that everyone is different in how they like to play these types of games...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Leveling quickly in most of these open world rpg style games isn't very fun IMO. The enemies have always notoriously leveled with the protagonist in Bethesda titles and you can get OP fairly quickly on the higher levels. I have always found it more interesting to have to grind through the earlier levels. But I also prefer games like Dark Souls and the Witcher where enemies can be much higher levels than your character.
> 
> I highly doubt that Fallout 4 will be any different than Skyrim or Fallout 3 so I'd advise leveling more slowly so you can enjoy the expansive wasteland instead of just powering through it. But I know that everyone is different in how they like to play these types of games...


That would be very true with Skyrim and in Fo3/NV where you have level dependent skills. From the looks of it you will be able to choose all the "OP" skills right off the bat in Fo4, combine that with again the fact that all the characters level with you I would say there are really no negative sides to levelling faster. In fact if you don't level fast then you likely won't be able to get all the skills you want by the end of the game without added quests from mods and DLC.

I do however agree with you on the "enjoying" part, which is why I would at the very least advice people to build the character the way they want to play it rather than steering clear of "Intelligence" due to the XP boost there are many other reasons to choose it such as conversation options and essential skills that you may very well want.


----------



## Alvarado

Ah the good ol' roleplay vs min-maxer argument.


----------



## Rickles

It certainly wouldn't start well rounded, but I'd be able to get there faster... I don't see a large disadvantage from it, so playthrough #1 I'll try it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It certainly wouldn't start well rounded, but I'd be able to get there faster... I don't see a large disadvantage from it, so playthrough #1 I'll try it.


You are likely better off splitting up the 10 points you put in Endurance then. Focus on some gun skills and have intelligence at 10 and you will level up incredibly fast as it's better to have some skill points in handling the weapons rather than increasing your health imho.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> That would be very true with Skyrim and in Fo3/NV where you have level dependent skills. From the looks of it you will be able to choose all the "OP" skills right off the bat in Fo4, combine that with again the fact that all the characters level with you I would say there are really no negative sides to levelling faster. In fact if you don't level fast then you likely won't be able to get all the skills you want by the end of the game without added quests from mods and DLC.
> 
> I do however agree with you on the "enjoying" part, which is why I would at the very least advice people to build the character the way they want to play it rather than steering clear of "Intelligence" due to the XP boost there are many other reasons to choose it such as conversation options and essential skills that you may very well want.


If that is the case then I am ok with that. Hopefully levels are at least difficult to obtain, or get more difficult (require more XP) as you level up. I remember back in Oblivion I intentionally selected skills that I almost never used so that I would level slowly, or at the pace I wanted. However in Fallout 3 and Skyrim I leveled up a bit too quickly and ended up getting capped before I could experience all of the worlds content. I have not read too much into the game mechanics of Fallout 4 and I have tried to resist passing any judgement based on the small amount of info I have actually seen.

One thing I really don't like is enemies that level almost parallel to your character. If it was done in random tiers of like +/- 5 to10 levels that wouldn't be that bad I suppose. It would make for a little more variety and make things not so predictable once you hit the higher levels. It just kinda defeats the purpose of leveling up if everything in the world is also leveling with you. I would rather encounter some OP enemies early on and then come back later to finish them off, or explore an area that was inaccessible at lower levels.


----------



## Alvarado

http://imgur.com/a/YJ07M They're images for all the weapons (with stats and descriptions) from the official guide. So don't click if you don't want to know. I will say this though.....you sure aren't gonna be bored with the sheer amount of different weapon choices AND being able to change them up completely with the weapon mod system.

Dis gon b gud.


----------



## DBEAU

On no. I can't decide if I want to see all the guns or not.

It is nice coming across weapons naturally and ignorantly. Hmm...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> On no. I can't decide if I want to see all the guns or not.
> 
> It is nice coming across weapons naturally and ignorantly. Hmm...


Yeah don't click, I regret it after I found out that my favorite WW2 weapon was gonna be in it. Though I shouldn't be surprised because it was in one of the New Vegas DLCs.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah don't click, I regret it after I found out that my favorite WW2 weapon was gonna be in it. Though I shouldn't be surprised because it was in one of the New Vegas DLCs.


Wich narrows it down to 2 weapons then... At any rate I'm not surpirised they are both common in today's America and seeing as WWII happened in the Fallout universe as well then it only seems natural for them to be there to. Oh and I'm so not gonna click that link, I mannaged to keep my curiosity at bay up until now so I won't let it fail 24 hours before launch


----------



## Clox

I didn't see this posted in here yet but looks like we already have the first mod.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/40/?

QUOTE
Enhanced Wasteland is a ReShade/SweetFX Preset.
The goal of this preset was to slightly add more vibrance to the wasteland environment in Fallout 4 and make it appear less washed out.
There is also usage of other settings that I think make the game look better.
You can check out the screenshots to see how it will look in-game.


----------



## ad hoc

Here's an interview with Todd. It's pretty great. No spoilers.
Source

text:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fallout 4 is a big deal. As the hype train approaches runaway status this weekend before the Fallout 4 release date , I'm excited to share this exclusive interview with our readers. Loyal iDigi fans know we've been tirelessly covering the Fallout 4 news trail since 2013 , and that dedication paid off when our sister site, Newsweek, approached me about writing a culture feature on Fallout 4 as art . It's a good read for non-gamers, but gaming fans already have plenty of love for the genre and are more interested in the process behind the game than how it is received as a cultural artifact.

Fortunately, I got a lot of time to talk to Todd Howard at Bethesda Game Studios in Maryland and we covered a lot of ground about Fallout 4 that never made it into Newsweek. So, as you get yourself hyped for the Fallout 4 release please enjoy this exclusive interview where Todd Howard talks to us about what went on behind-the-scenes during the making of Fallout 4.

________________________________________________________________________________

*'﻿Define the experience' of Fallout 4 .*

It's more thematic. You are somebody that lived before this world and now you're returning to it. And how are you going to find, and get used to, the new normal. Your life has been turned over. All the people you knew, everybody is gone. And it's the experience of 'how do I survive now?' Both physically and emotionally. That's part of the story. That was our experience.

*Will there be more of an emotional component to this than in the previous game?*

I think so, yes.

*Based on what we've seen so far there's more nostalgia, more of the past, more memory.*

There is and that was intentional. I don't want to spoil it. We hope so. It's a little bit more personal to your character and that you're unique to the world because you knew how it was. And so when we look at features or things we're going to do [we ask] 'how is that feeding into that idea that you're surviving?' And also progressing.

Like if you look at perks and go 'how am I progressing?' Oh, I feel like I'm getting better. Things are happening. Same with building and building settlements stuff. 'I'm gonna rebuild this stuff.' It all feeds into that theme.

*In 2012 you spoke at George Mason University and revealed how the cover image of the power armor in Fallout 3 was the first image created for the game. And you said that it was important for you to have that image carry through as people learned about the game. Even the "Please Stand By" image on the disc is deliberate because it is the first image that appears on the screen. Is there a similar type of 'seed' for Fallout 4 ?*

Because we already showed the beginning , which we debated, but because we already showed the beginning it's not quite the same. The disc cover of this is actually a vault door. So the idea is that you put it in and it spins and it opens up this experience. You don't want to repeat yourself but I liked that idea. You put the disc in, it spins and it's the vault door. And when the game comes up the first thing is the gear spinning and it becomes the Bethesda Game Studios logo and it goes into the power armor which is on the cover.

We're very cognizant of what we've released beforehand. So a lot of games they put out a lot of stuff. You can find the first 20 minutes of all the big games coming out online. And we are really thinking about the person who's buying it or who's given the game. What do they already know? And make sure they only know this much. We don't want to spoil everything with the trailer.

*The marketing for Fallout 4 was unique in this way because there wasn't much and people became obsessed &#8230;*

I wasn't aware to what level to be honest. We're heads down working on the game like 'yes we know everyone wants to know about the game.'

*There were hoax sites everywhere.*

I did see that one.

*Your fanbase loves Bethesda Games Studios. Not just a particular title or character but all the work you do. Why do you think your work has touched people so deeply? Why has it brought out that connection in people? When you see someone who has taken the time to make a whole set of Brotherhood Of Steel armor how do you feel?*

It's cool! Sometimes they'll do it as an aesthetic and we're like 'that's just cool armor.'

I think what makes it resonate is that the type of game we build lets them put themselves on it. They're excited for Fallout because they've played the previous ones, but they already see the set up and they're thinking about who they're gonna be and what they're gonna do. It fuels their imagination before they play the game. And once they're into it they're like 'that's who I was.'

You asked about it touching people. We get a lot of letters from people who are going through stuff. And they're like 'this game made me feel powerful and took me away from that and this got me through it.' And you read that stuff and go 'whoa.' We do a lot of stuff with the Make-A-Wish foundation and they want to come here and they're like 'I want to see Fallout 4 .' That's their wish. And they could do anything!

Whenever that happens it hits home. This is important. And I think a lot of entertainment is important. That's a part of it. The time people spend consuming entertainment is fulfilling for them. It's not a waste of time, unless it's bad. [laughs] if it's bad they're like 'I could've done something else.' So there's a lot of moments like that where we do feel a sense of responsibility. Yeah it's a game and we have a business but this is important to people. It has to be as good as we can make it.

*Is that why the game is going to be like 7,000 hours long?*

I think our official answer now when people ask how many hours is the game is 'All of them.'

*It must feel good to know your games have a noticeable impact on productivity and the economy as people call out and whatnot to play them.*

I'm a little removed from all that. I think Skyrim , definitely, I felt it. I think some of it will happen this time.

*Do you get to play the game like the rest of us? Do you get to stay home on November 10th and just play?*

I've played it enough. [laughs] I don't think I could see it for what it is at this point. I mostly want to hear people's experiences. That's what really interests us. We know the game pretty well and it's like that extra part is missing. It's theirs. How they feel about certain decisions in the game. What kinds of characters they build. What other things we did that resonate with them. That's very exciting for us.

And then they have the editor. And they can mod. And once the official editor is out what will they make?

*Did you ever see something and wish you'd have thought of it?*

All the time.

*The games you're most well known for, The Elder Scrolls and Fallout games, aren't technically your creations. They're games that were conceived by other people. So do you ever have any remorse over that? Is there a game that you want to start from the ground up before you finish your career?*

I have two answers to that. One is that they were the kind of games I wanted to make. So even though the genesis of the Elder Scrolls isn't mine it's very much like 'here's an open generic fantasy game what do you want to do with it?' I would say Elder Scrolls became more mine than Fallout. Fallout was a much more established world when it came to us.

We thought about creating our own. Like, we like Fallout but let's do our own post-apocalyptic thing. We had an idea and I remember we were at a meeting about it and I said that if we got Fallout , because no one was making another one, that that idea would be better. And they were like why? Why is that world better than one you'd create?

The 1950s thing - and that aesthetic and that vibe with the suit and the whole thing - is the best. There was no remorse. And we had meetings where people were like 'This is a waste of the company's money. This franchise didn't sell well. No one cares about it anymore.' And it was me and others saying 'no this is perfect. We can make this really sing.' I felt good about that even though the genesis wasn't ours.

Do we have ideas for other stuff? All the time! We're guys who make games. But they take a while to make and we'll see what happens. You never know what the future holds.

*Are you ever happy with a finished game or are you always seeing improvements or thinking about new projects?*

I'm happy when other people are happy. It's like anybody that does this stuff where you look at it, and we're in the final week or two of Fallout 4 now, and you're just looking at problems. 'Is that a big enough problem to fix? How risky is it?' 'Oh, that's a clear problem let's fix that.' Your list is all problems. So I'm mostly satisfied when the people play it and they love it. And they spend a lot of time with it. And they say 'that's what we waited for.'

There are clearly moments over the course of the project where I'm like 'that's great that's how it should feel.' So I would say the reward for us is how people react to it. But, the games take a while to make and we're all coming to the office, we spend a lot of time together and that process is very, very rewarding. It's rewarding to go home at the end of a week where you felt like 'hey we solved a hard problem. And this really feels good to us now.' And there's a reward in the process. And there should be

*In your George Mason speech you talk about the "art of the loading screen" as one of the most challenging aspects of game design. Are we going to have a cool loading screen in Fallout 4 ?*

We did a bunch and ended up with something very similar to Skyrim because we liked it. If you look back at Fallout 3 's it's really cluttered. There's a lot of stuff on it. We ended up with something similar to Skyrim but with a few easter eggs. Minor. Minor. I don't want to oversell it [laughs]

Believe it or not but how a loading screen fades out, or how does the game fade up, can actually be quite jarring. The rate at which it fades up, and the rate until you can actually move. It all adds up.

And we do a thing where you install the game, and you have this moment where you're like 'I want to play.' So what we do is let the game installs a bit and then it says you can launch it. And it plays the S.P.E.C.I.A.L. videos.

No one thinks about the loading screen or the logo screen and we ask 'what can we do there?' This is a good example. Every game has a face creator. So we're asking how to make it more interesting. And in Fallout 4 there's another person there while you do it. And the amount of time we spent on their banter, her or him commenting on what you do, there's hundreds of lines like 'I really like your eyes' and things like that. And then we're thinking about how often they say it ... but then when you close the menu it says 'You look great' right as you tap the button.

*Didn't one of your voice actors have to record all of these possible player names?﻿*

Mr. Handy! We talked about that a lot. We asked 'what if you record the thousand most popular names? How long would that take?' Because just imagine that when you type your name in and turn around the robot says it. That moment! I tell you even now when I play the game I type something and I turn around 'oh **** yeah he says the name! That's awesome!' So that turned out great.

*Any other personal favorite moments in the game? Moments that made you say 'we nailed it'?*

The world itself. This is our best world. It can be hard to make a post-apocalyptic destroyed world beautiful and exciting to explore. ﻿And that was our main priority and I think we did that. It's a good romp through.

*So what kinds of things do you look at for inspiration for a beautiful wasteland?*

We looked at, believe it or not, it was a mix of Norman Rockwell paintings of times gone by that would be in our art, and John Ford movies. These big pastoral views and blue sky. The Wasteland has a feel like that when you're out in it but it's all destroyed.

We have lots of vehicles this time to be these touchstones of color. And we can get away with a little bit because we're Fallout and the thing is old and rusty a little bit, but not as much as it should be. People who maintained things a little bit more like cars or trash cans or other appliances.

*Fallout Shelter was kind of a surprise for you guys, no?*

Yeah it did bonkers. It's now the most played Fallout game ever. The popularity of it shocked me, honestly.

*When you're looking to do a game do you actively look at other games for inspiration? Are you always looking to be original or do you try to iterate on good ideas?*

It's a mix of all of it. We play a lot of games so some of that just seeps in. We tend to look at our own stuff. The popularity of Skyrim means we get so much feedback. Even though it's a different game the similarities in the flow makes it the same type of game. How do people experience the game? What do they find entertaining? We think about that more.

Early on in Fallout 4 we had our big touchstones, feature wise. 'This is how dialogue should feel.' 'This is how we want to do the building.' 'This is how the guns should feel. Are we too close to Call of Duty ?' So we lay that out as far as features, but we're not digging in on that granular of a level. We just kind of find our way.

*There are so many games with guns. How do you approach a challenge like that? People have shot millions and millions of bullets in games. How do you design a combat system that feels both familiar and unique?*

Two parts there. One is the VATS system and the fact that you can pause it and choose targets.

*How was VATs conceived?*

It was a mix initially of Knights of the Old Republic (YT: Let's Play: KoToR - Part 54 - So much bloody combat), which came out right when we were starting Fallout 3 . We can't just do what they did and we want something that feels more strategic with the aimed shot. So it was that mixed with Burnout which was also out at the time and the crash mode in that. Watch the crashes in Burnout (YT: Burnout Paradise City - Crash Compilation 2) and the replays and imagine [the debris] is eyeballs.

We've done a couple things in Fallout 4 to push it a little more. That's a good example for us that's easy to be like 'what are you going to add to VATs?' And you could fill a whiteboard. Here's all the things. But then it starts weighing it down. So then we pick the ones that feel good that do just enough because you want to get in and out of it. It needs to be snappy in its pace.

So there's VATS and then it was the guns themselves. Because its Fallout we can give you some guns that are different and more interesting and then allow you to modify them. So that whole system of 'here's this cool pipe rifle.' And it looks cool. It looks very Fallout-y. And then you go to this bench and realize 'here's all the stuff you can do. And you can do this and do this and do this. But you need to find an aluminum can and a desk fan and this and that.' And I think that system makes it kind of unique.

The actual feel in your hand? We did go for the popular way they feel in other games because they feel great in the other games.

*You watch a lot of MacGuyver to get inspiration?*

[laughs] We didn't watch it but it's always in your head. It became a word. How can we MacGuyver this together? How do we MacGuyver this ? And how does it feel like you're MacGuyver? So we didn't watch it but we did say it a lot. That's why the crafting system isn't just 'find a telephone.' It drills down into the components in the telephone. Find a circuit. Find a screw.

When you play the game you'll find out that screws and glue are better than grenades. You start realizing [what components are valuable]. You'll see a typewriter and you'll kill whoever you have to to get a typewriter because it has stuff in it that you know you need to make that rocket launcher add-on. Duct tape and glue are big too. Most things you make need an adhesive and adhesive is a property of duct tape and glue. Military duct tape is really good.

You asked about stuff that turned out really good? This system is one of them. It's just this mess of data. How do you massage all that data and get it to flow right? And it turned out great. People here who play the game get really into it.

I had this moment where I needed ceramic. And I asked 'what's ceramic?' Ok, coffee mugs have ceramic. Where I was in the game there was a drive-in theater and they had a gift shop. 'Oh I bet they have coffee mugs.' I see the coffee mugs in it and I run in and 'BAM!' this landmine trap kills me. Blows me up.

So I reload the game. I gotta be really careful this time and get the coffee mug. And for some reason I missed it again and it kills me again. So then I get a follower who's with me, and you can command them, and I said 'go in and get the coffee mug.' And the follower goes in.

BAM! The thing goes off. But it doesn't kill me. But it blows the coffee mug out of the gift shop and into the grass. So now I'm hunting through the grass for this coffee mug. And you could not script that. It was this total combat just about getting this coffee mug. You would never have a designer who would say 'I have this scenario with landmines and a coffee mug you need.' It was all in my head. But it always stuck with me afterwards. I had one of my favorite experiences trying to get a coffee mug.

*It seems like you guys have more fun with the Fallout series than the Elder Scrolls series. True?*

Fun is the right word. You're having a conversation and say 'wouldn't it be cool if ... ?' And whatever you're describing there's a really good chance you could put it in Fallout . It's two different vibes. We love both, they're like our children. The Elder Scrolls tone is more compressed. But Fallout can go from serious family drama to B-movie lizardmen pretty quickly and it just works. You can have quote-unquote more fun.

*Is part of that the genres themselves? Do people have more rigid expectations for a high fantasy like Elder Scrolls?*

We do it different. I'm somewhat anti-high fantasy. You put Elder Scrolls in high fantasy, but we try to keep it as low fantasy as possible so that the high fantasy bits stick out as real magic. Then it gets gamey, and maybe that breaks down. But the Elder Scrolls themselves, the devices in the game, people will ask us to describe how that works. Never. That's mystical. Otherwise that would ruin it.

*So how does Fallout benefit from that 50s drive-in movie vibe? * We have all this music in Fallout 4 , we're licensing all this music and then you put it on. There's certain songs that come on, no matter what you're doing, and you decide 'alright it's time to start throwing grenades at people. This is my song I throw grenades to.'

We have a number of 50s era songs. There's this whole suite of people who started writing music about once the bomb happens then what's going to happen. There's a whole genre of that we didn't tap in Fallout 3 that we are this time.

*It's interesting that you are able to resurrect artists and connect fans to them. Like, who would've thought you'd get teenagers in the 21st century to want to listen to The Ink Spots? So, in terms of artistic legacy, where do you see Fallout going in 50 years?*

I was watching this Steve Jobs thing recently where he said something like 'the things we make are dead in ten years.' For gaming, it's different. I still play retro games. I still play Donkey Kong and Pac Man like once a week. I do.

How can someone experience what we created in 50 years? I don't know the answer to that, but it'd be a shame if they couldn't. So my hope is there is some throwback or reference to it.

What interests you when you think about the legacy of games?

I'm still into the old stuff. This is going to sound weird but, like, I'll go on this binge where I have to play every version of Gauntlet . There's the Gauntlet arcade game, then they ported it to the NES but it was a crappy version. Then they made Gauntlet II for the NES. Then I'll play the Atari 7800 version of Gauntlet . I'm interested in like every version of Gauntlet made in this two-year period and who made what decision. I find it bizarrely interesting.

Or wondering which arcade games introduced the concept of health instead of lives. I think it's 1942 , I might have it wrong, but you're playing all these shooters like Galaga and stuff where you get hit you're dead. And then 1942 comes along and says you're not dead, you have a health bar. I'm interested in where these devices get introduced along the way. I doubt a museum would do that, but it interests me. When did this type of gameplay or idea come along and how do people react to it?

Another big touchstone is Guitar Hero . So Guitar Hero comes along and it becomes this super popular thing. And it's very game-y. If you want to experience it you have to be good at it. A big dilemma with games is [asking] is it a thing of skill? Guitar Hero , initially, is a thing of skill. Are you good at Guitar Hero? And then they realize how popular it's getting and then it's 'let's open up all the songs.' And then it's 'we'll score you but that wasn't that important.' It's about getting through songs and playing it. Flirting with Disaster was that song for me. I was obsessed with finishing the game and it had nothing to do with music at that point. I need to finish. Flirting with Disaster is the biggest boss fight in any game ever.

What is the game? Is it a game of skill? Because if it's a game of skill you want that song that is the boss. But then, it's not. It's entertainment. They'll still grade your skill but it's about doing it with other people. It's a game.

*There's a generational shift in gaming from an arcade era where it's all about the score to a more complete narrative experience. Does that old school scoring mentality influence you still? How is Fallout 4 like a Pac Man or a Donkey Kong ?*

I think people want the scores to compare. Am I better than you? We don't have that in Fallout 4, but I think if we did certainly people would gravitate towards it. We talked about that. Is there a way we can show stats? People do that with achievements. They do that with levels. 'What level did you get to?' That's their high score.

*As a gaming genius, why haven't you gone crazy yet like the Kojimas of the world?*

[laughs]﻿ That's probably the best question I've ever been asked! Define 'gone crazy?'

*Taking that 'art for the sake of all else' to the extreme and screw everyone and everything because I'm Todd Howard and I'm Bethesda.*

I think it's because I really enjoy the people I'm working with. If I wasn't with them, or if I was somewhere else, I probably would've. Or probably would've had to muscle my way to something else. We're a private company, and that helps tremendously. I love working with everyone here.

The other part is I am pretty much left alone to do what I want. That is in part from the success but we're all fairly level-headed and we want to put games out.

We don't want to take forever and spend a gazillion. We want it to do well for everybody here. We have the creative freedom here to do what we want in the time we want. Even in the marketing. Being able to make the decision of 'this is the way I want to do it' will serve the development better because we'll really know what we're doing and it won't feel stale. I love that moment when I find out about something.

That's why I haven't gone crazy. Because everytime I say this is how I want to do something they say OK.

*You've been with Bethesda a long time.*

I'm crossing the line very soon where I've spent more years of my life here than not. That puts it in perspective. Or, there's people who work here who weren't alive when I started here. That's weird.

But this is me. I cannot separate myself from Bethesda. These games are part of who I am. I think about them all the time. It gives me great joy. That's why I haven't gone crazy because I love this. These are the games I obsess over.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

^ Noice

On Vessel, LinusTechTips is making a Fallout PC out of the bomb case.

https://www.vessel.com/videos/DhtwNo0eB

https://www.vessel.com/videos/TRIQ_5ZMm

If you don't have vessel, it should be on Youtube quite shortly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DBEAU

It's gonna be a long day


----------



## moocowman

I'm glad I'll be busy through most of it.









I'm pretty much completely avoiding my Youtube feed and other gaming news sites. I don't want anything spoiled for me, not even little stuff like the perk list.


----------



## inedenimadam

Oh my, this game is going to get so much attention from the mod community. I just popped open the config files, and I see many opportunities to improve fidelity with just a few changes to numbers. uGridsToLoad, fSAORadius, iMinGrassSize, iShadowMapResolution. Oh my, this is going to be my new addiction.


----------



## Alvarado

Nvidia's Graphics, Performance, and Tweaks Guide on Fallout 4.


----------



## DBEAU

Damn I was just reading through that Nvidia article on one computer, switched computers and now it's gone 









Looks like a GPU upgrade might be coming soon. Nvidia recommends 980ti for 1440p 60fps, GTX 970 for 1080p 60fps.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Damn I was just reading through that Nvidia article on one computer, switched computers and now it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a GPU upgrade might be coming soon. Nvidia recommends 980ti for 1440p 60fps, GTX 970 for 1080p 60fps.


Reddit peoples are saying with their 770's, an a combo of ultra/high with godrays set to low you'll get 50-60 frames. So I think I'm good.


----------



## ad hoc

I wish we'd get some cpu benches.


----------



## Blze001

I'm gonna dust off my 450GTS just to see what happens.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Reddit peoples are saying with their 770's, an a combo of ultra/high with godrays set to low you'll get 50-60 frames. So I think I'm good.


I was able to pull that article back up and Godrays seems like the biggest offender. The difference between low and ultra is about 40fps and I can see zero difference in the actual look of it in their screenshots. Hell I might even turn Godrays off.

Godrays ULTRA:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







LOW:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







OFF:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FPS CHART:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DBEAU

Pulled this from the Nvidia tweaking article:

"uGrids Tweak

In Skyrim, when you looked across a vista or down on a city from an elevated position you could see for miles and miles, albeit with a variable level of detail. If everything in the visible area were loaded at full quality the vast majority of systems would be unable to maintain any degree of performance, and may even crash. To limit what could and could not be shown, the game world was broken into squares (uGrids), and around the player 5 full-detail uGrids were loaded simultaneously.

With tweaking we could increase the number of uGrids loaded, but as Skyrim was a 32-bit .exe, and most GPUs had at max 2GB of VRAM, performance and stability was poor above 7 uGrids as players frequently ran out of RAM, VRAM, and general CPU and GPU horsepower.

For Fallout 4, the game engine has received a 64-bit upgrade, solving RAM issues; GPUs now have significantly more VRAM, and 2015 hardware is leagues ahead of what we had back in 2011. In other words, uGrids are now legitimately usable, and stable, all the way up to and including uGrids 13, improving image quality and detail draw distances substantially. Take a look at the comparisons below to see what we mean."













































And some screenshot comparisons with/without tweaking .ini

Default Ultra:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







"Fully Tweaked w/ Ugrids 13"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FPS Chart with Ugrids/tweaks









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I was able to pull that article back up and Godrays seems like the biggest offender. The difference between low and ultra is about 40fps and I can see zero difference in the actual look of it in their screenshots. Hell I might even turn Godrays off.


Yup, that's the general opinion thus far, ultra settings and set godrays to low.


----------



## inedenimadam

Wonder when we will get SLI? Running 4k with a single 980 just doesn't quite cut it. It seems that some people are reporting good results forcing AFR2 in NVCP on 700 series, but with 900 series the results are worse than single


----------



## BradleyW

Why did they take the GeForce guide down?


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Things I've learned so far about the performance of Fallout 4:


Crossfire and SLI are currently NOT supported. Even on the newest Nvidia "Game Ready" driver. Plus most methods to force Crossfire or SLI on just cause things to get worse.
Nvidia Gameworks Settings like Godrays, etc. Cause serious performance hits for both Nvidia and AMD users without adding that much visual fidelity to the game.
In every benchmark / performance review I have seen, AMD cards are showing really bad frame-times where Nvidia cards appear to be "normal".
Tl;dr: Arguably the BIGGEST game release of the year and neither AMD or Nvidia could get their heads on straight with drivers (I mean AMD didnt even release any), Bethesda screwed over all Crossfire / SLI users, and Bethesda made Fallout 4 a "Gameworks" title which really doesn't mean anything except that AMD users get the shaft and Nvidia gets to put in some weird "experimental" features that just destroy the games performance when enabled.

Although I am seriously excited about this game and will most likely play it for 400+ hours, I am seriously disappointed at the lack of support this game has at launch. Its very frustrating. Here's hoping that AMD's Omega 2 drivers release very soon with a Fallout 4 Crossfire profile and fixed frame times, and that Nvidia releases a proper SLI profile as well.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Why did they take the GeForce guide down?


It's back up now.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wonder when we will get SLI? Running 4k with a single 980 just doesn't quite cut it. It seems that some people are reporting good results forcing AFR2 in NVCP on 700 series, but with 900 series the results are worse than single


NVIDIA already said SLI is not supported.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> It's back up now.


For some reason I still can't access it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I was able to pull that article back up and Godrays seems like the biggest offender. The difference between low and ultra is about 40fps and I can see zero difference in the actual look of it in their screenshots. Hell I might even turn Godrays off.
> 
> Godrays ULTRA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOW:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFF:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS CHART:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually think it looks better off!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For some reason I still can't access it.


Sorry, for some reason it works on this particular computer I'm using. I checked another computer in my office and it isn't working. Not sure why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I actually think it looks better off!


I was thinking the same thing









I like the clarity you get in a video game without all that volumetric BS they layer on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Sorry, for some reason it works on this particular computer I'm using. I checked another computer in my office and it isn't working. Not sure why.
> I was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the clarity you get in a video game without all that volumetric BS they layer on.


Sounds like the site is cached in temp.


----------



## Wihglah

I have a feeling fallout sales are pretty good,

I waited until the reviews were out to buy (on general principle) and 57 gajillion others appear to have done the same as my steam download speed is about 600kb/s


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## DBEAU

Here you go. I pasted the whole article in here minus the pictures.

If you open this on mobile your phone might explode. (It's a very long article)


Spoiler: Fallout 4 Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide



It's been four long-years since The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim was released, and an agonizing five years since the last Fallout. Today, Fallout 4 launches to much anticipation and fanfare. There's a massive new story to explore, along with the largest and most detailed world Bethesda Game Studios has ever constructed, plus new crafting mechanics, settlement construction, and a great deal more.

Behind the scenes, Skyrim's Creation Engine has received a significant upgrade, adding deferred lighting, Physically Based Shading, Ambient Occlusion shadowing, Screen Space Reflections, Tonemapping, and NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting, a completely dynamic, tessellated, volumetric lighting technology that transforms the appearance of innumerable scenes throughout the world of Fallout 4 on PC and consoles.

To unearth and detail every aspect of Fallout 4's graphics technology, we've invested over a hundred hours testing every single game setting, config file tweak, and console command to reveal their impact on image quality and their relative performance cost. Every setting and tweak of note is further detailed by our patented interactive comparisons, enabling you to instantly determine which settings you should and should not enable with a couple of mouse clicks.

So set aside some time and check out the info, images and videos below to see why you should play Fallout 4 on PC, and preferably with a GeForce GTX GPU. Spoiler: it's the definitive experience, unmatched by any other platform.

Guide Contents:

System Requirements
Graphics Settings
Actor Fade
Ambient Occlusion
Anisotropic Filtering
Anti-Aliasing
Decal Quantity
Depth of Field
Distant Object Detail
Godrays Quality
Grass Fade
Item Fade
Lens Flare
Lighting Quality
Object Fade
Object Detail Fade
Rain Occlusion
Screen Space Reflections
Shadow Distance
Shadow Quality
Texture Quality
Wetness
Game Setting Conclusion
Fallout 4 Tweaking
Config File Tweaks
Actor Fade Tweaks
Decal Quantity Tweaks
Distant Object Detail Tweaks
Godrays Quality Tweaks
Grass Fade Tweaks
Item Fade Tweaks
Object Fade Tweaks
Particle Tweaks
Screen Space Reflections Tweaks
Shadow Distance Tweaks
Shadow Quality Tweaks
uGrids Tweaks
Water Tweaks
NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution
Overclocking
Tweaking Wrap Up
Console Commands
G-SYNC: Eliminating Stutters & Tearing For The Ultimate Experience
Game Ready Fallout 4 Driver
GeForce Experience: Optimal Playable Settings With A Single Click
The Definitive Fallout 4 Experience
System Requirements

Bethesda's Fallout 4 system requirements reflect the game's scalability, enabling you to reduce graphical detail to previous-generation levels, and up to and beyond the capabilities of current-generation consoles:

Bethesda's Minimum Specifications

OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Intel Core i5-2300 2.8 GHz/AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0 GHz or equivalent
Memory: 8GB RAM
Graphics: GeForce GTX 550 Ti with 2GB VRAM
Bethesda's Recommended Specifications

Processor: Intel Core i7 4790 3.6 GHz/AMD FX-9590 4.7 GHz or equivalent
Memory: 8GB RAM or above
Graphics: GeForce GTX 780 with 3GB VRAM
Neither of these previous-generation graphics cards are available to purchase, however, so if you're looking to build a system for Fallout 4 today, or to upgrade an older rig, what GeForce GTX GPUs should you be targeting for High setting, 60 FPS gameplay?

According to our comprehensive benchmarking, the GeForce GTX 970:

Fallout 4 NVIDIA Recommended GPUs

In addition to giving you the performance to play Fallout 4 at a High level of detail, and with NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting enabled, the GeForce GTX 970 supports our vast array of critically acclaimed technologies, giving you the definitive gaming experience, unmatched by any other platform.

Of these technologies, G-SYNC is particularly beneficial in Fallout 4, delivering a smoother, more responsive experience thanks to innovations that changed the inner-workings of computer monitors. Learn the specifics of how G-SYNC can enhance your Fallout 4 experience on our G-SYNC technology page.

Regardless of your system configuration, all NVIDIA GPU users will automatically receive Optimal Playable Settings for Fallout 4 through GeForce Experience, and those with sufficiently-speedy, compatible GPUs will have NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting effects enabled in-game. With a single-click, Fallout 4's 20 settings will be auto-configured for your system, with a target of 60 frames per second, delivering a responsive, smooth experience.

With our Optimal Playable Settings, Game Ready drivers, and Volumetric Lighting effects, the definitive Fallout 4 experience will be on GeForce GTX PCs. If you do need or desire an upgrade to attain this experience, our recommended GeForce GTX 970 can be won in Radiation Check contest, along with an amazing, themed Fallout 4 PC, and copies of the game.

Fallout 4 Graphics Settings

Fallout 4's filled with settings. 20 in total, in fact. And within the majority of settings there are multiple detail levels, or sliders with nearly two-dozen notches. We've thoroughly examined each in countless locations and scenarios, grabbed examples of their impact on image quality, created interactive comparisons so you can easily observe the differences, and benchmarked their performance so you can see how much each costs when you turn it on or off, or alter the detail level.

Actor Fade

An "Actor" in Fallout 4 is an NPC, animal, or enemy. And "Fade" is Bethesda's word for "view distance". In other words, the distance at which NPCs, animals and enemies can be seen. With a bazillion notches on the setting's slider you've got plenty of control over the option, but given the necessity of finding characters or navigating around Legendary enemies, it's a setting well worth having on half or higher.

Fallout 4 - Actor Fade Interactive Comparison #001

As you can see from our screenshots it takes a good long while for characters to disappear from view, but at that point actors are no more than a few pixels in size, making them difficult to discern anyway. As such, you can safely turn the setting down a few notches without any real loss of fidelity.

Fallout 4 - Max View Distance of Actors
Using the command console we flew away from our screenshot location to determine the maximum view distance of actors. Pretty far.

Performance: As you'd expect, there's a progressive reduction in performance as the view distance of actors is increased. And as the more visible, nearer actors are rendered, the performance cost per detail level increases because the characters are larger and more detailed, requiring additional horsepower to render.

Fallout 4 PC - Actor Fade Performance
Note: the number of detail levels in each "Fade" setting changed during the course of our testing, raising from 15 to 21. Having conducted some choice re-testing, are results show that the minimum and maximum frame rates remained the same, with merely some additional detail levels added in between to add even great configurability.

If you wish to tweak Actor Fade to increase the view distance of characters and enemies, check out our tweaking section.

Ambient Occlusion

Ambient Occlusion (AO) adds contact shadows where two surfaces or objects meet, and where objects block light from reaching another nearby game element. The AO technique used and the quality of the implementation affects the accuracy of AO shadows, and whether new shadows are formed when the level of occlusion is low. Without Ambient Occlusion, scenes appear flat and unrealistic, and objects float on surfaces.

In Fallout 4 we see Screen Space Ambient Occlusion (SSAO) employed, which adds a small amount of fidelity to scenes in most circumstances, and a moderate amount occasionally. And while far from the best technique available, SSAO is nonetheless a welcome addition; without its inclusion image quality would be diminished as the following comparisons demonstrate.

Given the right conditions, AO can enhance Fallout. Here, the tire is grounded, the truck gains some very visible shadows, and other subtle improvements can be seen.

Indoor locations can benefit, too, though often to a lesser degree. In this scene we observe improvements around the pipes, primarily.

Ignoring the randomly-generated debris and grass, look to the distant buildings, which are apparently out of AO's range of influence, limiting improvements to the foreground's tires and truck.

Performance: For the most part, Ambient Occlusion's impact on image quality is a subtle one, and though its implementation costs up to 7 frames per second it's worth enabling on many a system given the flat, floaty look that occurs when it is disabled.

Fallout 4 PC - Ambient Occlusion Performance

Anisotropic Filtering

As you're likely aware, Texture Filtering, Anisotropic Filtering, and other similarly named options affect the sharpness of textures, especially those in the distance or on the sides of the screen. Without Texture Filtering surfaces appear blurry, and image quality is significantly degraded.

In Fallout 4, various levels of Anisotropic Filtering (AF) are available, with the top-end 16x variant doing an excellent job.

Performance: Anisotropic Filtering is a must, especially in urban environments that lack foliage, where the blurriness that occurs without filtering is readily seen on every street and sidewalk.

Fallout 4 PC - Anisotropic Filtering Performance

Anti-Aliasing

Fallout 4's new lighting system and upgraded engine mean a move away from MSAA hardware anti-aliasing options. In their place we find "TAA", a post-process temporal anti-aliasing technique that functions similarly to our own TXAA, in that it tackles shimmering on anti-aliased edges whilst also reducing general aliasing. To demonstrate, here are 3 video clips (right click, Save As...) showing Fallout 4 with anti-aliasing disabled, with standard post-process FXAA anti-aliasing enabled, and with TAA enabled.

Fallout 4: No Anti-Aliasing
Fallout 4: FXAA
Fallout 4: TAA
In these high-quality, albeit compressed video clips, you can immediately see a significant improvement in image quality when TAA is enabled. And when moving your character the improvement is even more pronounced. True, the image is softer, but in every other regard it is dramatically better, and after an hour or so you'll likely be used to the softness.

In addition to the advantages outlined above, TAA has a lesser impact on texture clarity than FXAA, as shown below.

And its edge anti-aliasing is superior, too.

There's a stark difference in aliasing and texture clarity in static shots, but in-game you tend not to notice the loss of texture fidelity. You do appreciate the near-complete elimination of temporal aliasing, however.

Performance: Given the massive increase in image quality with TAA, we would have endorsed its use even if it cost 20 frames per second. At only 2 frames per second it's a no-brainer.

Fallout 4 PC - Anti-Aliasing Performance

If you're concerned about its softness, downsample from a slightly higher resolution using NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution.

Decal Quantity

Decals are bullet holes, blood spatter, scorch marks, and incidental details on surfaces. And with this setting you can adjust the maximum number that appear on surfaces and objects, and bodies.

Creating true comparisons is next to impossible because of the random nature of firefights, so please take us at our word when we say the difference between detail levels is slight, and in the majority of instances you're primarily affecting the time old decals are visible because new decals are generated across an area during the course of a battle, rather than in one spot in front of your character. In other words, at higher detail levels old decals are more likely to still be rendered when you walk back across a scene after a firefight.

According to the game files, 1000 decals can be rendered simultaneously on objects and the environment on max settings, and a further 100 on actors, with a maximum of 40 per actor. This decreases to 100/35/20 on Medium, which is still a fair number given that only larger and more explosive weapons generate particularly visible decals.

Fallout 4 PC - Decal Quantity Screenshot

On bodies, the blood spatter is ever-so-subtle until you get up close after the fact for a spot of ol' lootin'.

Fallout 4 PC - Decal Quantity Screenshot

Performance: In a specially concocted test that maximized the number of decals visible in one area, the performance impact was up to 15 frames per second. During general gameplay, however, the number is more like 5 frames per second at the very most.

Fallout 4 PC - Decal Quantity Performance

With 250, 50 and 40 decals, respectively, High offers a good balance between performance and detail, generating more than enough decals during most engagements. If you feel you require more decals than Ultra offers, manually tweak the maximum values.

Depth of Field

For dialog, VATS combat, and other select scenes, Fallout 4 employs Depth of Field blurring to emphasize action, characters, and certain game elements. Players can chose between a basic depth of field blur, or a more advanced Bokeh implementation that can apply custom shapes to blurred game elements for a stylized cinematic presentation.

In practice, the most visible benefit of the Bokeh implementation is a higher-quality blur, with Bokeh shapes being briefly seen during VATS action-cam shots.

Fallout 4 - Depth of Field Interactive Comparison #002
Please note: HUD glitches are a result of switching between settings in-game using the command console, which was required to create our comparisons.

In dialog you'll have more time to appreciate the higher-quality Bokeh implementation, though you can disable this up-close chat cam in the options menu.

Performance: During dialog Depth of Field helps focus the camera and your attention on the conversation, which is certainly nice to have, but far from essential. During combat a wider blur is applied; personal preference will dictate whether you like or dislike it.

Fallout 4 PC - Depth of Field Performance

At 5 frames per second for the higher-quality Bokeh effect, during moments of gameplay where twitch reactions and blistering framerates aren't required, you have little to lose in giving Depth of Field a shot.

Distant Object Detail

Distant Object Detail controls the quality of buildings, pylons, highways and other predominantly large objects, and the visibility of these and other game elements in the far distance.

As you can see, the fidelity and visibility of the aforementioned game elements gradually decreases as the detail level is lowered, before they are removed entirely, which significantly decreases image quality.

Performance: As the majority of the game detail affected by the setting is already of a comparatively low quality, the adjustment of Distant Object Detail has a minor impact on performance, even when great swathes of detail are removed.

Fallout 4 PC - Distant Object Detail Performance

If you're truly struggling for performance, the extra 4 frames per second afforded by Low may help, but for the majority of systems Medium should be the lowest level selected to avoid complete removal of detail.

If you've got performance to spare, instead consider increasing the draw distance of Distant Object Detail by tweaking the setting.

Godrays Quality

Dating back to The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, NVIDIA has worked closely with Bethesda Game Studios to add advanced, fidelity-enhancing technology to their titles. For Fallout 4, we've worked hand-in-hand to introduce NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting on PC, PlayStation 4 and Xbox One. Visible in almost all promotional screenshots and videos, right from the moment of the game's announcement at E3 2015, NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting is key to achieving Fallout 4's unique look, and its spectacular lighting effects.

Generally, when folks refer to Volumetric Lighting they mean God Rays, Light Shafts, or Light Rays, but in the case of Fallout 4 NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting is so much more, reflecting light and adding illumination, shadow volume and considerable style to every outdoor scene, as exemplified by the interactive comparisons presented on this page.

Furthermore, NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting enhances many an indoor area, too, with shafts of light emanating from bright lights, spotlights, and other light sources.

The key advantage of NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting, and the reason it's so pervasive throughout Fallout 4, is that it is constructed using tessellation rather than post process effects. With GPU-accelerated tessellation, Volumetric Lighting is truly dynamic, enabling it to be seen from any angle or view point, and from behind objects that occlude the casting light source. Using post-process effects, God Rays are visible solely when looking at their point of origin, and cannot enhance the entire world, as is the case in Fallout 4.

In addition, NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting effects are affected by weather conditions, the dynamic day-night cycle, visual effects, and other factors, giving the world a truly dynamic appearance.

On PC, NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting effects can be rendered at a significantly higher detail level, improving the visibility and separation of light shafts, the number of light shafts rendered, the intensity of the light shafts, the general fidelity of the effect, and the temporal stability of light shafts during movement. And furthermore, their fidelity scales with resolution, giving gamers with 4K displays or NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution activated an even greater level of detail.

Fallout 4 - God Rays Quality Interactive Comparison #004
Note how the building shadows are accentuated by the Volumetric Lighting, and how the lighting is itself shadowed, an impossible feat with post-process effects.

With NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting enabled the overwhelming majority of scenes are transformed into dynamic environments filled with light and shadow, and a level of detail that would be otherwise impossible to feature in an expansive game like Fallout 4, where players can go anywhere and approach objectives from multiple angles (post-process volumetric lighting is hand-placed and is generally visible from a single angle or direction).

In the not too distant future, NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting will be available for all developers to incorporate into their games as part of our GameWorks suite of effects. For updates, please visit our Developer Zone.

Performance: The way Fallout 4 was meant to be played was with NVIDIA Volumetric Lighting effects enabled, but this being a PC game you can turn it off if you really wish, or if you're in desperate need of performance.

Fallout 4 PC - God Rays Quality Performance

At its lowest level of detail, which still looks extremely impressive, the God Rays setting costs 6.5 frames per second in a graphically intensive benchmark. With the significant image quality enhancement that it applies, transforming almost every outdoor scene throughout the entire game, a mere 6.5 frames is a small sum for such a far-reaching improvement. What we can't show in pictures, but can in video, is the impact on the temporal stability of lighting when decreasing the setting. To learn more, and to see the videos, click here.

For greater control over the setting's detail levels, and to increase image quality even further, check out the tweaking section.

Grass Fade

If you wish to adjust the visibility of grass, this is your go-to setting. With many notches on its configuration slider, the view distance of grass can be fine-tuned to your liking.

As with other similar settings there's a gradual increase in the visibility of grass as the detail level is raised, helping cover the terrain when viewing from an elevated position. From ground-level, the difference is typically much less pronounced as other pieces of foliage are unaffected by the setting and remain visible regardless of the selected option.

Performance: As observed when testing Actor Fade earlier, the increase or decrease of the Grass Fade detail level has a small impact on performance at each step, with the highest detail levels having a minimal extra cost due to the small size of the most-distant tufts of extra grass.

Fallout 4 PC - Performance

Learn how to further increase the visibility of grass in our tweaking section.

Item Fade

Fallout 4 defines an item as anything you can place in your inventory, from buckets to bottlecaps, to bags of cement and bones. And as you've likely guessed already, the Item Fade setting adjusts the view distance of these game elements. To demonstrate, here's a contrived scenario featuring a thousand or so buckets.

In reality, the density and placement of items is far sparser, and the majority of items are significantly smaller and less visible, resulting in only a minor loss of fidelity when Item Fade is dialed down to half. Beneath the midway mark on the setting's slider, items visibly pop into view, so we'd recommend going no lower unless you're in desperate need of performance.

Performance: Again we see minor changes in performance at each detail level, though in this case the deltas are even smaller as items aren't visible throughout the entirety of a scene, like grass or city buildings are.

Fallout 4 PC - Item Fade Performance

Discover how to further increase the visibility of items in our tweaking section.

Lens Flare

A fond favorite of J.J. Abrams, Lens Flare adds halos and highlights when the camera is pointed in the direction of a bright light. In the context of Fallout 4, lens flares are an occasional sight that add variety and style to bombed out buildings and illuminated areas.

Fallout 4 - Lens Flares Interactive Comparison #001

Performance: Being a post-process effect, Lens Flares cost less than a frame per second, making them an inexpensive way to increase image quality on all but the slowest systems.

Fallout 4 PC - Lens Flare Performance

Lighting Quality

In many games a 'Lighting Quality' setting adjusts the fidelity of lighting, the quality of shaders, and perhaps the quality of light-material interaction. In Fallout 4, High ever-so-slightly improves skybox and world lighting in very select circumstances, and Ultra enables subtle Subsurface Scattering (SSS) on actors.

To accurately render skin in games, additional techniques and technologies are required. In real and virtual worlds light bounces from most objects and surfaces, which we can accurately and easily render with any number of technologies. In comparison, light striking skin is absorbed and diffused, with some rays being emitted, though at a lower intensity. Without a suitable technology simulating this effect character skin is uniformly lit, detracting from the quality of the picture.

In Fallout 4, the impact of the effect is subtle, and only truly observable during dialog when characters and the action are static, and the camera's close to an actor's face.

Performance: The marginally improved lighting enabled by High costs just a couple of frames per second, and Subsurface Scattering another frame per second.

Fallout 4 PC - Lighting Quality Performance

With such a low cost you may as well enable them both, but if you're in need of performance you can safely turn them off without appreciably degrading image quality.

Object Fade

Fallout 4's objects are those larger items you can't pilfer, along with air conditioning units, post boxes, garden furniture, fences, cars, trucks, trees, and much, much more. As you'll see below, the quantity of objects is gradually decreased, before entire buildings are removed on the lowest detail levels, diminishing image quality quite considerably.

In our second set of images and comparisons you'll also note the removal of certain shadows as the detail level is decreased, in addition to the removal of collapsed highways, details on roads, and rubble around objects.

To extend the draw distance of objects there's a simple tweak detailed later in this guide.

Performance: Like the other Fade settings, the mid-point offers a good balance between image quality and performance, and keeps pop-in to a minimum on ground-level, where you'll spend the vast majority of your time.

Fallout 4 PC - Object Fade Performance

In our Grass Fade scene, cracks in the road and minute foliage details were removed half way down the slider, followed by cones, traffic signs and rock details at three-quarters down. Just before minimum we lost the vehicles, sand bags, and smaller details. And finally, on minimum, rocks, trees, buildings, and their shadows were removed. This was one of the more noticeable instances of visuals being changed and had a slightly higher performance cost than the majority of other areas.

Object Detail Fade

Object Detail Fade has a very, very, very minor impact on the fidelity of objects rendered by Object Fade. Most commonly this occurs at long range, making the differences between detail levels nigh on impossible to note during gameplay, or even in comparison screenshots without 500% enlargements.

Performance: Unsurprisingly, the near-indistinguishable image quality adjustments have next to no impact on performance, with only a 1.6 FPS delta between minimum and maximum detail levels.

Fallout 4 PC - Object Detail Fade Performance

Rain Occlusion

With this setting enabled, rain won't be rendered around your character if you're beneath an elevated highway or in a dilapidated building, and rain drops and splashes won't be rendered on the floor.

Performance: As the game has to calculate occlusion and track the player's position to ensure accurate rendering, this setting costs a few frames per second during storms.

Fallout 4 PC - Rain Occlusion Performance

Screen Space Reflections

Given the right conditions, and a suitably reflective surface, real-time Screen Space Reflections are rendered in Fallout 4, adding an extra level of detail in certain scenes. For the most part, you'll find these reflections on nearby bodies of water (water reflections aren't rendered beyond a fixed distance), though there are a few other locations and surface types that benefit from the feature.

Fallout 4 - Screen Space Reflections Interactive Comparison #001

Out in the open world, water reflections are often subtle.

Fallout 4 - Screen Space Reflections Interactive Comparison #002

Other reflections in the world come courtesy of inexpensive, pre-baked, faked, static cube maps, and can be most readily seen on the surface of your shiny robo-butler at the start of the game.

Performance: Fallout 4's reflections typically cost around 4-5 frames per second, raising to at most 9 frames per second in the most detailed locations.

Fallout 4 PC - Screen Space Reflections Performance

With their added detail Screen Space Reflections are certainly nice to have, but are by no means essential for those in search of performance.

If you wish to adjust the look of Screen Space Reflections, you can learn how in the tweaking section.

Shadow Distance

Shadow Distance controls the view distance of shadows, unsurprisingly, adding some much-needed depth to distant detail. The trade-off is a reduction in the detail of shadows as the setting is raised, as you can see in our images and comparisons below.

The slight loss of shadow fidelity seen on Ultra can be counteracted by tweaking the Shadow Quality, though this does reduce performance that bit further. If you instead prefer to run an all-stock experience you'll need to chose between increased shadow draw distance, or higher-quality mid-to-long range shadows.

Performance: Enabling some degree of shadowing costs around 8 frames per second, and stepping up to Ultra Shadow Distance costs a further 2.7 frames per second. Given that shadows are essential, you'll be wanting to use at least High.

Fallout 4 PC - Shadow Distance Performance

Shadow Quality

Another self-explanatory setting, Shadow Quality adjusts the visibility, detail level, and fidelity of shadows throughout the game, making it one of the most important settings for those seeking a good-to-excellent level of image quality.

Interestingly, Medium offers a better experience than High in certain circumstances as High's shadows are occasionally too soft, resulting in barely-visible shadows, as you can see under the car in our first set of screens.

Performance: Maximum quality shadows cost over 20 frames per second, which is well worth the increase in fidelity in every single scene for the duration of your time with Fallout 4, in our opinion. If 20 FPS is a step too far for your system, High-quality shadows are around 10 frames per second cheaper, and Medium 13 cheaper.

Fallout 4 PC - Shadow Quality Performance

For even better shadows, head on over to our tweaking section.

Texture Quality

Viewing the screenshots and comparisons below you'd be correct in assuming they're identical. No, there hasn't been a mix-up, there genuinely aren't any differences.

According to Fallout 4's config file, only iTexMipMapSkip= changes between detail levels, but even knowing what we're looking for we are yet to find any difference in any location we've tested.

Fallout 4 - Texture Quality Interactive Comparison #002
Visible differences between detail levels in this comparison are a result of the game's randomly generated grass, debris and puddle system, along with persistent tree and foliage sway, even when the game is frozen using console commands.

Fallout 4 - Texture Quality Example #002 - Texture Quality Ultra Fallout 4 - Texture Quality Example #002 - Texture Quality High Fallout 4 - Texture Quality Example #002 - Texture Quality Medium

Interactive Comparisons
Ultra vs. High Ultra vs. Medium Ultra vs. Medium
Fallout 4's system requirements call for 3GB of VRAM for 1920x1080 Ultra textures, though in our testing usage only came close to 3GB after extended sessions. If you've got that 3GB you'll of course want to use Ultra to maximize texture detail, but as we've demonstrated even the lowest detail appears identical to Ultra (in our pre-release Press build), so give Ultra a shot regardless of your system configuration and see how you fare.

Performance: As is the case in almost all games, adjusting texture detail has no perceptible impact on performance.

Fallout 4 PC - Texture Quality Performance

Wetness

Fallout 4's final setting makes surfaces appear wet when it rains. Moreover, it adds shine to illuminated surfaces and character clothing, and generally improves image quality by a significant degree.

Fallout 4 - Wetness Interactive Comparison #001

Fallout 4 - Wetness Interactive Comparison #002

Performance: As shown above, the world looks flat and far less interesting with Wetness disabled, making the setting worthwhile for those occasions that it rains.

Fallout 4 PC - Performance

Game Setting Conclusion

With 20 settings, and dozens of detail levels, it can be tricky to determine what you should and should not enable if your system can't max out every option. If it were us, we'd enable settings in this order, mostly using High settings for the best balance between image quality and performance:

Texture Quality (Ultra)
Anisotropic Filtering (16x)
Anti-Aliasing (TAA)
Shadow Distance (High)
Shadow Quality (High)
God Rays Quality (Low)
Object Fade (50%)
Distant Object Detail (High)
Actor Fade (50%)
Item Fade (50%)
Grass Fade (50-75%)
Wetness (On)
Ambient Occlusion (On)
Screen Space Reflections (On)
Lens Flare (On)
Depth of Field (Standard)
Object Detail Fade (any)
Lighting Quality (Medium)
Rain Occlusion (On)
Decal Quantity (High)
If you think we're on the right track, you can let GeForce Experience auto-configure your settings with a single click.

If you're instead aiming for a no-compromise max quality experience, you'll need some mighty fine hardware to maintain a smooth framerate in the game's most demanding moments:

Fallout 4 PC - GeForce GTX 900 Series Max Setting Performance

Fallout 4 Tweaking

With an accessible configuration file there's plenty of opportunity to tweak Fallout 4's settings, pushing them beyond their defined maximum values to further increase image quality, assuming you have the necessary hardware of course.

First, configure settings in the launcher to your liking, then exit out. Head to C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Fallout4 and backup Fallout4Prefs.ini. Open Fallout4Prefs.ini with a text editor, such as Notepad++, and edit one or more of the values described below. Save your modified file and reload the launcher, but this time simply press "Play" and do not re-enter the options portion of the tool, otherwise your changes may be overridden.

Actor Fade Tweak

Earlier we detailed the negligible improvement to image quality when utilizing the highest levels of the Actor Fade setting, due to the now-visible characters being only a few pixels in size as they are located some distance from the player. The one upside is the near-complete removal of fade-in and pop-in of these actors, but given the number of objects strewn about the world, and the undulating terrain, opportunities to see the full benefit of the setting are few and far between.

Nevertheless, if you wish to further increase the view distance of actors, modify fLODFadeOutMultActors= [Ultra-detail value: 15].

Decal Quantity Tweaks

With Ultra Decal Quantity enabled we've yet to encounter a situation where the setting needed to be raised. But higher it can go by modifying the following values:

uMaxDecals= [Ultra value: 1000]
uMaxSkinDecals= [Ultra value: 100]
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor= [Ultra value: 40]

Distant Object Detail Tweaks

The first tweak of note in Fallout 4 enables you to increase the view distance, visibility, and quality of distant objects. With a few values doubled you'll see trees on distant hills, distant pylons, distant buildings, a higher level of detail on select game elements, and more detailed terrain.

Fallout 4 - Distant Object Detail Tweak Interactive Comparison #001

Caveat: some objects in the foreground may be negatively affected. As you can see in our comparison, the large white building regressed in quality, but this is the first and only time we saw that occur. If you're still happy to proceed, here are the values you need to change:

fTreeLoadDistance= [Ultra value: 75000.0000]
fBlockMaximumDistance= [Ultra value: 250000.0000]
fBlockLevel2Distance= [Ultra value: 110000.0000]
fBlockLevel1Distance= [Ultra value: 90000.0000]
fBlockLevel0Distance= [Ultra value: 60000.0000]

fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000 also exists within the same group of settings, but in our tests had no noticeable impact on image quality when the value was increased.

Performance: Doubling the Ultra values costs around four and a half frames per second in areas with oodles of extra distant detail.

Fallout 4 PC - Distant Object Detail Tweak Performance
Aforementioned config values were doubled for our tweaked screenshot and performance test.

Our verdict: a must have, assuming there are no further graphical anomalies.

Godrays Quality Tweaks

The presets for our Volumetric Lighting effects balance image quality and performance to enable a wide array of systems to enable the transformative Godrays Quality. Using the in-game console, accessible via tilde, the ~ key left of "1" on most English-language keyboards, you can adjust the parameters of the setting to increase or decrease image quality and performance.

GR on/off: enables and disables the setting
GR quality 0/1/2/3: switches between the Low, Medium, High and Ultra presets in real-time, in-game. Lower-quality presets use quarter-res downsampling, while Ultra (3) uses half-res downsampling
GR scale [number]: adjust the intensity of the light source and increase the size of God Rays and light volumes. Recommended only for screenshot taking
GR fog 0/1: enables and disables fog
GR fogcolor r g b: adjusts the fog absorption color, which affects scattering. Can be set to any RGB value
GR info: displays the current God Ray settings
The above options are useful for those examining Godrays Quality in closer detail, or wanting to test performance. GR grid, in contrast, enables actual tweaking of the setting's image quality and performance.

At its most basic, GR grid can be thought of as a way to improve the quality of existing God Rays and add additional rays, and vice versa. The default value is 64, and by increasing the value the quality of Volumetric Lighting is increased.

In addition to the obvious image quality improvement, tweaking can decrease the visibility of flickering that is occasionally observed when God Rays shift with a time of day change, or when viewed through moving objects, such as trees blowing in the wind. This rarely occurs on Ultra, but on Low it is often evident, as this video demonstrates (the video also highlights the blurriness that can occur when Low-quality Volumetric Lighting comes into contact with transparencies, certain pieces of geometry, and select objects). For comparison, here's an Ultra quality video.

To demonstrate the tweak's impact here are a new set of interactive comparisons:

As you undoubtedly noticed there are diminishing returns above 64, the default value applied by the Ultra preset. Behind the scenes however fidelity is increasing greatly. You just can't see it:

Fallout 4 - God Rays Quality GR Grid Size (Debug View #1) Tweak Interactive Comparison #006

These wireframe comparisons show the ever-improving quality applied by GR grid, but as you can see in the Volumetric Lighting-only images below that improvement doesn't translate to an observable improvement beyond 256.

Fallout 4 - God Rays Quality GR Grid Size (Debug View #2) Tweak Interactive Comparison #006

Performance: Tweaking down to 32 increases your performance by a few frames, and tweaking up to 128 decreases performance slightly. Beyond 128, performance rapidly plunges:

Fallout 4 PC - God Rays Quality Tweaks Performance

32 really isn't recommended due to the increase in flickering. If you're struggling for performance, instead select a lower-quality preset and then try increasing GR grid to counteract the loss of image quality. This may result in a superior experience.

For those with performance to spare, increase GR grid to 128. If there's still spare performance, look to raise another setting, like uGrids.

Grass Fade Tweak

In previous Bethesda games, adding extra grass to terrain helped considerably due to the lack of clutter and objects. In Fallout 4 there are objects galore, trees, and pieces of foliage unaffected by the Grass Fade setting, creating a varied landscape that doesn't rely solely on grass for variety and detail. Nevertheless, those seeking the definitive level of image quality can increase grass rendering distances to make Fallout 4 look that bit nicer.

Fallout 4 - Grass Fade Tweak Interactive Comparison #001 - 14,000

The values to change:

fGrassStartFadeDistance= [Ultra value: 7000]
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance= [Ultra value: 7000]

The maximum value that bestows any benefit is 14000, unless you tweak the uGrids value, which we'll get to later, to add additional full-detail gameplay cells. If you do tweak uGrids, you can increase the value to 28000 to blanket every millimeter of suitable terrain with grass.

Fallout 4 - Grass Fade Tweak Interactive Comparison #001 - 28,000 with uGrids 11

Performance: Adding some extra grass doesn't cost all that much. uGrids in this scenario, however...

Fallout 4 PC - Grass Fade Tweaks Performance

Item Fade Tweak

As was the case with Actor Fade, there's little benefit to tweaking Item Fade due to the ever-decreasing size of newly-added distant items (a bucket looks like a silver pixel at 200 meters, for instance).

If you wish to tweak it regardless, change fLODFadeOutMultItems= [Ultra value: 15].

Object Fade Tweak

As objects run the gamut from houses to cars, to vending machines and fences, tweaking Object Fade beyond the in-game maximum can increase detail on distant views if you tweak uGrids. Depending on the scene you may see additional vehicles, or only a trash can that looks like a dot at distance. Your mileage may very, in other words.

For the tweak to kick-in, change fLODFadeOutMultObjects= [Ultra value: 15]. And check out our tweaking summary to see the minor improvement in a max-setting scenario.

Particle Tweaks

Particles form the basis of many weapon effects, and other visual effects such as explosions, smoke, and fire. To adjust the maximum number that can be rendered simultaneously, tweak =iMaxDesired [Ultra value: 750].

We've yet to observe any benefit to raising the setting, but one likely exists, or will exist when modders create massive battles as they did in previous Bethesda games.

Screen Space Reflections Tweaks

Using the in-game console, accessible with the tilde key (~), left of "1" on most keyboards, you can adjust a number of Screen Space Reflection (SSR) parameters to modify their appearance:

SSRI [number] (default: 1): adjust the intensity of SSR
SSRBP [number] (default: 1): adjust the blending power of SSR
SSRAT [number] (default: 0.2): adjust the angle threshold of SSR
SSREFF [number] (default: 0.2): adjust the edge fade factor of SSR
SSRVBP [number] (default: 50): adjust the vertical blur power of SSR
SSRVAP [number] (default: 2): adjust the vertical alignment power of SSR
SSRVSP [0.0-1.0] (default: 0): adjust the vertical stretching power of SSR
SSRRSS [number] (default: 8): adjust the ray step scale of SSR
Once you've settled on a combination of settings that you like, take a note and add them to a text (.txt) file, with one command on each line. Place the file in your game install directory where the Fallout4.exe is located, and when you're next in-game type bat [filename] to execute the changes.

Shadow Distance Tweak

Earlier, we explained that as Shadow Distance increases the fidelity and detail level of shadows decreases. The maximum values set by the game launcher are fShadowDistance=20000.0000 and fDirShadowDistance=20000.0000, and on High the value is reduced to 14000.

At 20000 shadows begin to lose definition, and at 14000 a few too many distance shadows are removed. Instead, we'd recommend you tweak the value to 17000 for a better balance between distance and detail during general gameplay.

From overlooks, such as those shown in our comparisons below, some distant shadows are visibly removed, but during ground-level gameplay the improvement to image quality from 17000 is appreciable.

Shadow Quality Tweak

To give shadow quality a big boost, and increase the visibility and fidelity of distant shadows, increase iShadowMapResolution= from 4096 to 8192.

Fallout 4 - Shadow Quality Tweak Interactive Comparison #001

Some nearby shadows are unnaturally sharp, but given the general screen-wide increase to image quality it's a minor quibble.

Fallout 4 - Shadow Quality Tweak Interactive Comparison #002

Performance: Shadow Quality is one of the most expensive Fallout 4 settings, and doubling its detail level once more understandably impacts performance by a fair margin.

Fallout 4 PC - Shadow Quality Tweak Performance

uGrids Tweak

In Skyrim, when you looked across a vista or down on a city from an elevated position you could see for miles and miles, albeit with a variable level of detail. If everything in the visible area were loaded at full quality the vast majority of systems would be unable to maintain any degree of performance, and may even crash. To limit what could and could not be shown, the game world was broken into squares (uGrids), and around the player 5 full-detail uGrids were loaded simultaneously.

With tweaking we could increase the number of uGrids loaded, but as Skyrim was a 32-bit .exe, and most GPUs had at max 2GB of VRAM, performance and stability was poor above 7 uGrids as players frequently ran out of RAM, VRAM, and general CPU and GPU horsepower.

For Fallout 4, the game engine has received a 64-bit upgrade, solving RAM issues; GPUs now have significantly more VRAM, and 2015 hardware is leagues ahead of what we had back in 2011. In other words, uGrids are now legitimately usable, and stable, all the way up to and including uGrids 13, improving image quality and detail draw distances substantially. Take a look at the comparisons below to see what we mean.

And combined with the Grass Fade tweak, grass view distance and general image quality can be raised even at short range.

Fallout 4 - Grass Fade Tweak Interactive Comparison #001 - 28,000 with uGrids 11

Before you sprint off to change uGridsToLoad=, please note that uGrids can alter your game and save data, and reverting to a previous uGrids value at a later date may break your save. Mods like Stable uGridsToLoad were eventually developed for Skyrim to workaround these issues, and before that we had this manual fix, which appears to also work in Fallout 4:

Start Fallout 4 and load up a saved game
Use ALT+TAB to switch out of Fallout 4 and back to your Desktop
Edit the Fallout4Prefs.ini file as normal, modifying the uGridsToLoad variable to the desired lower value. Save Fallout4Prefs.ini and close it
Use ALT+TAB to switch back to Fallout 4
Open the Command Console using the tilde (~) key and type refreshini
Save your game to a new save slot, and it should now have the correct new uGridsToLoad value
If you're concerned about breaking your game and losing progress simply wait for a foolproof mod or script, as was developed for Skyrim. If however you like to walk on the wild side, backup your saves and config files and enjoy the massively improved image quality.

Performance: Loading extra uGrids adds additional high-quality detail across your field of view, and so has a sizable performance impact. It also requires vast amounts of RAM and VRAM - our tests frequently saw 6GB of RAM and VRAM in use at 1920x1080, with uGrids maxed out at 13.

Fallout 4 PC - uGridsToLoad Performance

If you have performance to spare, and the requisite hardware, tweaking uGrids will have the single largest impact on image quality of any Fallout 4 tweak or game setting.

Water Tweaks

You can't increase the quality of water in Fallout 4, which appears to have three set-in-stone LoD levels, but you can turn off several of its features to improve performance on slower systems. To do so, simply change "1" to "0" on the following config file lines:

bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1

NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution

To increase the quality of your graphics even further, activate Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR) to receive up to 4K-quality graphics on your HD monitor. How it works is simple: compatible games, such as Fallout 4, are rendered at a higher, more detailed resolution, and the image intelligently shrunk back down to the resolution of your monitor using a custom-made filter, giving you up to 4K-quality graphics on your screen. The video below explains more, and the images show how to activate the setting in the NVIDIA Control Panel.

Fallout 4 NVIDIA Control Panel DSR #1 Fallout 4 NVIDIA Control Panel DSR #2

With DSR enabled, textures benefit from improved clarity, aliasing is almost entirely eliminated, objects have better definition, vegetation is more detailed, and distant game elements are significantly clearer. If you've used DSR in other games you'll know of these benefits already, but if you haven't had the chance here's a look at how Fallout 4's graphics scale with rendering resolutions.

Fallout 4 - NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution Comparison

Even though DSR is of great benefit, in the case of Fallout 4 we'd recommend tweaking uGrids first as it adds actual detail, rather than 'simply' improving what's currently visible. If after tweaking uGrids you have performance to spare, increase your rendering resolution with DSR for the definitive level of image quality.

Performance: Using a reference GeForce GTX 980 Ti, we increased the DSR rendering resolution in our demanding benchmark that incorporates almost all of Fallout 4's graphics settings, demonstrating the most demanding moments of this enormous game.

Fallout 4 PC - NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution Performance

Overclocking

If you need extra performance, overclocking your CPU and GPU will pay dividends in Fallout 4 demanding open world. Learn how with the help of GeForce Garage.

Tweaking Wrap-Up

Above we've documented what we believe to be the most useful of tweaks. Many old favorites from Skyrim no longer work, numerous lines in the configuration file have no noticeable or positive impact on image quality, and of the hundreds of in-game console commands we're expecting the majority to be locked down in the retail release of the game. Those that remain will undoubtedly be tested by experienced Skryim modders, and should they find anything of note we'll be sure to update the guide.

Using the tweaks we have verified so far, we've already gained a considerable amount of detail as the interactive comparison below demonstrates.

Air conditioners and other objects are visible on distant buildings, trees are rendered on the distant hill, which is now of a higher quality; a turret can be seen across the river, a character can be seen on the river boat, and everything just looks better.

Performance is unplayable with every single thing maxed out, as was the case when Skyrim first launched, but in time hardware will improve and many more will have the opportunity to take advantage of these tweaks and the graphics mods that will undoubtedly be developed. In the meantime, we'd recommend starting with uGrids 7 (if you're unafraid of potential issues), Shadow Quality, Distant Object Detail, and Grass Fade, in that order.

Fallout 4 PC - uGridsToLoad Performance

If you learn of any other benefical tweaks, be sure to let us know via the comments section.

Console Commands

At the time of writing, many console commands unrelated to graphics that worked in Skyrim continue to work in Fallout 4 (access the console with tilde, the ~ key left of "1" on most English-language keyboards). For instance, TFC 1 continues to freeze the world and enable a free-cam, TCL enables noclip, TAI and TCAI stop NPCs and enemies in their tracks, and player.additem and player.placeatme help you spawn items and objects. One notable command that didn't work was FOV - in the console the field of view would be adjusted, but as soon as the console was closed it reverted to default. Opening the Pip-Boy showed that FOV had taken effect, however, but only there, making its menus difficult to navigate.

If you wish to experiment further with commands, look to this Skyrim list as an excellent starting point.

G-SYNC: Eliminating Stutters & Tearing For The Ultimate Experience

NVIDIA revolutionized computer displays in 2013 with the introduction of variable refresh rates, enabling gamers to enjoy highly responsive, tear-free, stutter-free experiences on G-SYNC monitors. Reviews are phenomenal, and gamers everywhere agree that it's painful to play on anything other than a G-SYNC display once you're used to the flawless experience it provides.

Across Fallout 4's hundreds of hours of action, frame drops, stuttering and screen tearing can put a damper on the experience, strain your eyes, and even lead to headaches over prolonged gameplay sessions. G-SYNC monitors eliminate those issues, letting you explore the wasteland in optical bliss.

Game Ready Fallout 4 Driver

For the best Fallout 4 experience we recommend updating to the new Fallout 4 GeForce Game Ready Drivers. Included are the latest performance optimizations and tweaks for Fallout 4, ensuring an optimal experience the second you start playing. Download now for via GeForce Experience.

GeForce Experience: Optimal Playable Settings With A Single Click

The best way to automatically configure and apply Fallout 4's 20 game settings for your specific system configuration is through GeForce Experience, an invaluable tool for all GeForce GTX users. In addition to optimizing over 300 games, the free GeForce Experience application can automatically update drivers and profiles, record and stream gameplay with ShadowPlay, and can wirelessly stream PC games, including Fallout 4, to NVIDIA SHIELD devices.

Taking into account your GPU and CPU, as well as many additional factors, GeForce Experience's game recommendations can be applied with a single click, and are updated over time should developer patches and NVIDIA drivers improve performance further still. This one-click solution is perfect for gamers who wish to play instead of fiddling, and for those with little experience in configuring settings for an optimal experience.

The Definitive Fallout 4 Experience

Barring a calamity, it's a forgone conclusion that a PC edition of a multi-platform game will be "the definitive edition". There are higher rendering resolutions, configuration options, and often higher-quality effects. In the case of Fallout 4, all those are present, as well as the option to tweak graphics substantially with a few easy-to-implement config file changes. Not to mention, there are further console commands to be explored, and the future prospect of gameplay and graphics mods that will continue to improve and enhance Fallout 4 for years to come.

Factor in experience-enhancing technologies like G-SYNC, GeForce Experience's automatic setting configuration for non-enthusiasts, remote play with GameStream, remote control of a friend's game with GameStream Co-Op beta, gameplay recording and streaming with ShadowPlay, and the ability to sync your game with the Android Fallout 4 app on SHIELD tablet, and you've got more enhancements, more options and more flexibility in how you experience Fallout 4 than on any other platform or service.

If you're playing on PC you've got the definitive experience, and it's only going to get better. If you're playing on a GeForce GTX PC, you're experiencing Fallout 4 the way it was meant to be played.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> NVIDIA already said SLI is not supported.


As in they're-working-on-it-but-it's-not-ready-yet unsupported or we're-never-gonna-do-it unsupported?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wonder when we will get SLI? Running 4k with a single 980 just doesn't quite cut it. It seems that some people are reporting good results forcing AFR2 in NVCP on 700 series, but with 900 series the results are worse than single
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA already said SLI is not supported.
Click to expand...

Is not supported, or will never be supported? It is going to be more than a little disappointing if I cant get 60 fps on this title after spending ~$1k on NVidia GPUs less than a year ago, seeing how this is an Nvidia title.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> As in they're-working-on-it-but-it's-not-ready-yet unsupported or we're-never-gonna-do-it unsupported?


As far as I remember in previous Fallout games neither SLI or Crossfire was ever supported. But supposedly Fallout 4 is based on an overhauled version of the Skyrim engine. From what I remember about my time with Skyrim some people said Crossfire / SLI worked great, and others said it didn't work at all. Whenever I tried to use it the functionality was questionable at best.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## Gunderman456

It seems for now.

On GeForce forum someone indicated that they tweeted NVIDIA about SLI and they said "hopefully very soon".

Source


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> As far as I remember in previous Fallout games neither SLI or Crossfire was ever supported. But supposedly Fallout 4 is based on an overhauled version of the Skyrim engine. From what I remember about my time with Skyrim some people said Crossfire / SLI worked great, and others said it didn't work at all. Whenever I tried to use it the functionality was questionable at best.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


For me Skyrim worked pretty poorly with crossfire. Forcing the fear.exe profile was a pretty good solution, saw good scaling. Only downsides were flickering at pause menu and ENB depth of field not working properly.

I would honestly hope both sides get multi-GPU setups working properly.


----------



## Azefore

Considering FO4 is built on the Creation Engine like Skyrim was (updated of course) I can bet we'll see SLI very soon. We're not stuck on the Gamebyro engine any longer for Bethesda's games. Heck once more real world users get their hands on the game they might come up with a good profile to tide over till Nvidia does theirs.


----------



## bombastinator

Has anyone confirmed yet whether they will use skyrim or fallout leveling?

I loathe the skyrim leveling system where it is trivially easy to lock your character into an annoying or useless format unless you are incredibly careful about which monsters you fight with which weapons when, and generally avoid leveling as much as possible till suddenly you have to farm like mad. I started that game like 5 times and kept on screwing up characters till I just gave up and started cheating. Never bothered to finish the game iirc.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Has anyone confirmed yet whether they will use skyrim or fallout leveling?
> 
> I loathe the skyrim leveling system where it is trivially easy to lock your character into an annoying or useless format unless you are incredibly careful about which monsters you fight with which weapons when, and generally avoid leveling as much as possible till suddenly you have to farm like mad. I started that game like 5 times and kept on screwing up characters till I just gave up and started cheating. Never bothered to finish the game iirc.


No level cap, not entirely sure what you mean with Skyrim's leveling system but it's not really like Fallout 3 aside from SPECIAL still being there.


----------



## inedenimadam

Trying my best to hold off til we get SLI drivers, or someone hacks it in.

Logged 3 hours...might just have to turn down some settings or break out a non 4k monitor.


----------



## Thetbrett

can anyone who bought a retail disc tell us how big the download was?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> No level cap, not entirely sure what you mean with Skyrim's leveling system but it's not really like Fallout 3 aside from SPECIAL still being there.


Think hes talking about the perk system judging by the "lock your character into uselessness."


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Considering FO4 is built on the Creation Engine like Skyrim was (updated of course) I can bet we'll see SLI very soon. *We're not stuck on the Gamebyro engine any longer for Bethesda's games.* Heck once more real world users get their hands on the game they might come up with a good profile to tide over till Nvidia does theirs.


I don't know. Creation Engine is essentially Gamebryo 1.5

I just hope the physics aren't tied to the refresh rate again. I was so confused as to the problem when stuff started flying erratically all over the place in Skyrim when I got my 120Hz monitor.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Logged 3 hours...might just have to turn down some settings or break out a non 4k monitor.


I'd be interested to know how well a single 980 runs this game completely maxed at 1440p. Just bought the game (without knowing there's no SLI support). Can't play until tomorrow anyway, but not bothered now until I can run it smoothly...


----------



## DBEAU

I might just turn Ugridstoload to 13 before anything and then tweak the graphics around that to make it playable









I'm so excited about this 64-bit freedom we have now. This game is going to be the Bees Knees for modding and tweaking now!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I might just turn Ugridstoload to 13 before anything and then tweak the graphics around that to make it playable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about this 64-bit freedom we have now. This game is going to be the Bees Knees for modding and tweaking now!


You should test first, ugrids is 5 on ultra and increasing it to 7 gave me a hefty performance hit.


----------



## jmcosta

aha i cant believe...
the game engine speed is tied to framerate


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

The engine STILL does not properly support multithreading... I get a bottleneck on my CPU ([email protected]) and drop to 35fps while looking at Concord.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The engine STILL does not properly support multithreading... I get a bottleneck on my CPU ([email protected]) and drop to 35fps while looking at Concord.


Try disabling HT. That helps with engines that are tied mostly to a single CPU core.


----------



## Rndomuser

Started the game at maximum graphics settings, game immediately caps the FPS at 30 (this is with i7-3770 CPU and Nvidia's 980 SC card), with no obvious way to correct/increase it... Typical Bethesda.







Oh well, at least I didn't get this for full retail price.

Edit: fixed it. For some reason, FO4's own launcher cannot detect my monitor's properties/configuration and doesn't even allow selection of 1080p with some settings, so I had to find "Fallout4.ini" and manually edit these values:

bTopMostWindow=1
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920

Now the game at least runs at 60 fps when using 1080p native resolution...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Game is epic. I wish people would step outside of the graphics optimization hate. It does have some issues, but I have a medium rig and im able to run it just fine. Tweaks will be released within hours im sure to fix FPS and what not. The game lacks decent textures in some areas as well, but holly molly the game is sick.

Played a few hours, and im happy. Crafting system is crazy, I could easily dump 400+ hours into this game. Money well spent.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> aha i cant believe...
> the game engine speed is tied to framerate












This is terrible news if true. I'm actually not seeing a lot of positive news for the game yet, hopefully we just have some typical AAA release growing pains to start? But.. engine limitations are hardly ever "fixed" so that would be really bad.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible news if true. I'm actually not seeing a lot of positive news for the game yet, hopefully we just have some typical AAA release growing pains to start? But.. engine limitations are hardly ever "fixed" so that would be really bad.


Was that a typo? Every review is almost entirely positive. I think PCG's score of 88/100 is the lowest of any known site, if I recall correctly. But this game will definitely have growing pains, especially for multi-GPU users and AMD users. This is why I stick to a single GPU, although now it has me considering sticking to a single NVIDIA GPU since it's very rare to have a game perform very badly on NVIDIA but not AMD.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Game is epic. I wish people would step outside of the graphics optimization hate. It does have some issues, but I have a medium rig and im able to run it just fine. Tweaks will be released within hours im sure to fix FPS and what not. The game lacks decent textures in some areas as well, but holly molly the game is sick.
> 
> Played a few hours, and im happy. Crafting system is crazy, I could easily dump 400+ hours into this game. Money well spent.


Optimizations set for 24th Nov (Crimson).


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> No level cap, not entirely sure what you mean with Skyrim's leveling system but it's not really like Fallout 3 aside from SPECIAL still being there.


true. The skyrim system a signs skill points based on what you do. it gets very annoying very fast


----------



## BradleyW

For some reason Windowed Mode is locked ON for me.


----------



## Rndomuser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I wish people would step outside of the graphics optimization hate. It does have some issues, but I have a medium rig and im able to run it just fine. Tweaks will be released within hours im sure to fix FPS and what not.


And I wish the large, greedy game developing corporations would finally stop trying to save a few $0.01's on proper QA and rushing out clearly unfinished games. I think that's a pretty reasonable request.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> true. The skyrim system a signs skill points based on what you do. it gets very annoying very fast


I like both skill systems so I should be satisfied either way.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible news if true. I'm actually not seeing a lot of positive news for the game yet, hopefully we just have some typical AAA release growing pains to start? But.. engine limitations are hardly ever "fixed" so that would be really bad.


Been playing for several hours with no such trouble. I've been trying to intentionally muck up the physics. 60-100 fps but it hangs around 90 most of the time with one 980 ti. I've seen it hit 50 a couple of times, but that is quite rare.

I for one, find the game quite attractive, but the textures as we all know disappoint.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Optimizations set for 24th Nov (Crimson).


Lol no bro. Community will play with it and there will be a guide to fix majority of graphics and performance bugs. There are not even that many issues. Im running it fine, love this game. Cant wait to play some more.


----------



## Gunderman456

BradleyW means that the latest AMD driver will be out then with FO4 optimization and more (driver version is called Crimson).


----------



## BradleyW

21:9 Users, thank me later.

Open Fallout4Prefs in "MyDocs/Fallout 4" and also "SteamApp/Common/Fallout 4/Fallout4" and edit following lines. Save both files as read-only.

bTopMostWindow=1
bMaximizeWindow=1
bBorderless=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=XXXX
iSize W=YYYY


----------



## DBEAU

Super jealous of you folks across the pond


----------



## boredgunner

Has anyone tried MFAA in this game?


----------



## kx11

1440p high settings windows 8.1 , weird framrates






4k ultra setting no AA godrays low windows 10 - much smoother framerate


----------



## Alvarado

Yay my pipboy edition was shipped out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible news if true. I'm actually not seeing a lot of positive news for the game yet, hopefully we just have some typical AAA release growing pains to start? But.. engine limitations are hardly ever "fixed" so that would be really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a typo? Every review is almost entirely positive. I think PCG's score of 88/100 is the lowest of any known site, if I recall correctly. But this game will definitely have growing pains, especially for multi-GPU users and AMD users. This is why I stick to a single GPU, although now it has me considering sticking to a single NVIDIA GPU since it's very rare to have a game perform very badly on NVIDIA but not AMD.
Click to expand...

The only "news' i have read are a few threads in OCN, which are mostly Gameworks hate, and then performance looking sub par from benchmarks. Haven't read any actual game reviews, sounds like those ended up quite good









I am more worried about the engine/performance. As you mentioned, Bethesda seems to have delivered a pretty solid game (by review numbers), but looking beyond release, modders really rely on what the engine can or cannot do to make it so much better. Skyrim had several nice "tools"(mods) that seemed to fix engine limitations, now if we can just start off without those limits to begin with... FO4 mods can go even further.









FPS tied to physics is a ridiculous thing in older games, I hope that is indeed gone.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> You are likely better off splitting up the 10 points you put in Endurance then. Focus on some gun skills and have intelligence at 10 and you will level up incredibly fast as it's better to have some skill points in handling the weapons rather than increasing your health imho.


The idea is that when you max endurance to start you are getting more health, I had heard health no longer increases after level 50 so this is believed to be the way to get the highest hp pool you can get.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The only "news' i have read are a few threads in OCN, which are mostly Gameworks hate, and then performance looking sub par from benchmarks. Haven't read any actual game reviews, sounds like those ended up quite good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more worried about the engine/performance. As you mentioned, Bethesda seems to have delivered a pretty solid game (by review numbers), but looking beyond release, modders really rely on what the engine can or cannot do to make it so much better. Skyrim had several nice "tools"(mods) that seemed to fix engine limitations, now if we can just start off without those limits to begin with... FO4 mods can go even further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS tied to physics is a ridiculous thing in older games, I hope that is indeed gone.


At least FO4 doesn't have skyrim's memory problems that needed the skse memory patch. So its already miles ahead in that department.


----------



## Valor958

I really wonder how many people put on their posh hats and monocles, then load the game and go ''mmm, yes... this are such shoddy work... this game is clearly sub-par... mmm, yes'. Imagine stereotypical British Lords here










I'll be loading it up later this evening since a friend fronted me the $ til payday (woot awesome bros!) and i'm sure to be satisfied compared to New Vegas. Playing a story based free roam game and complaining that graphics aren't next-gen perfect seems silly to me. Given a month, optimizations by the hundreds will be everywhere. Within a week they'll be plentiful enough, and one or two is already out for ENB updates. I just hate to see games like this get bogged down in graphics hate, when its not a graphics game...







From everything I've seen though, this IS an improvement over New Vegas and FO3. so, it's a start.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I really wonder how many people put on their posh hats and monocles, then load the game and go ''mmm, yes... this are such shoddy work... this game is clearly sub-par... mmm, yes'. Imagine stereotypical British Lords here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be loading it up later this evening since a friend fronted me the $ til payday (woot awesome bros!) and i'm sure to be satisfied compared to New Vegas. Playing a story based free roam game and complaining that graphics aren't next-gen perfect seems silly to me. Given a month, optimizations by the hundreds will be everywhere. Within a week they'll be plentiful enough, and one or two is already out for ENB updates. I just hate to see games like this get bogged down in graphics hate, when its not a graphics game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From everything I've seen though, this IS an improvement over New Vegas and FO3. so, it's a start.


I'm sure its writing quality is nowhere near New Vegas. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I really wonder how many people put on their posh hats and monocles, then load the game and go ''mmm, yes... this are such shoddy work... this game is clearly sub-par... mmm, yes'. Imagine stereotypical British Lords here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be loading it up later this evening since a friend fronted me the $ til payday (woot awesome bros!) and i'm sure to be satisfied compared to New Vegas. Playing a story based free roam game and complaining that graphics aren't next-gen perfect seems silly to me. Given a month, optimizations by the hundreds will be everywhere. Within a week they'll be plentiful enough, and one or two is already out for ENB updates. I just hate to see games like this get bogged down in graphics hate, when its not a graphics game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From everything I've seen though, this IS an improvement over New Vegas and FO3. so, it's a start.


----------



## Rickles

It's my first fallout game, so I've only got Oblivion and Skyrim launch to compare it too. I didn't discover Morrowind until a few months after it was released. But in the end it will still be a game. I'll either like it and play it or I won't like it and I'll wait to play it.

I'm just excited to have a decent offline game so when my wife is using all the internetz I have something to do.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yay my pipboy edition was shipped out.


And the wait continues lol


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*


YES, thats what I was thinking lol. Family Guy all the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm sure its writing quality is nowhere near New Vegas. You can take that to the bank.


I'm hoping it compares... but it does have a high bar to reach. I can deal with 'sub-par' graphics and still be immersed. But shoddy writing for a story driven game... whats the point then? DONT SCARE ME MAN! I'm still on the hype train, let me ride it home


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> And the wait continues lol


----------



## Alvarado

Edit: and its gone.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Holy crap.


Don't feed the troll. Already reported... ban hammer striking in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## romanlegion13th

guys been playing for 2 hours 30min in 4K with all maxed AA off with Titan X SLI
should i take SLI off? im going to try it now as only been getting 30-50 fps ingame

must say its one good game really shocking when you just living a happy life in a house then all hell breaks loose


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Don't feed the troll. Already reported... ban hammer striking in 3, 2, 1...


Oh 'm not and I reported to but still.....one thing is trolling the other thing is posting that kind of stuff.


----------



## Azefore

Lololol @Insiduous
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I don't know. Creation Engine is essentially Gamebryo 1.5
> 
> I just hope the physics aren't tied to the refresh rate again. I was so confused as to the problem when stuff started flying erratically all over the place in Skyrim when I got my 120Hz monitor.


I'd just say because of the SLI scaling that Skyrim got that there would be some chance FO4 gets a similar treatment. Refresh rate wise I couldn't say lol, my 980ti and 970s both played my modded isntalled at ~55-65fps so it was inline with my monitor's refresh rate so nothing wackey ever really happened.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> YES, thats what I was thinking lol. Family Guy all the way.
> I'm hoping it compares... but it does have a high bar to reach. I can deal with 'sub-par' graphics and still be immersed. But shoddy writing for a story driven game... whats the point then? DONT SCARE ME MAN! I'm still on the hype train, let me ride it home


NV was developed by obsidian which are story specialists. FO3 and skyrim were done in house by Beth. So yeah you can bet NV will still have the best story.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> guys been playing for 2 hours 30min in 4K with all maxed AA off with Titan X SLI
> should i take SLI off? im going to try it now as only been getting 30-50 fps ingame
> 
> must say its one good game really shocking when you just living a happy life in a house then all hell breaks loose


Try it. I use crossfire and saw a 20fps gain when I went from default CF profile to force single gpu.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> It has already been addressed.
> 
> Basically you just download NVIDIA Inspector and copy the SLI Profile from Fallout 3 to Fallout 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cravinmild

Im so torn.

I grabbed a PC copy which I can pick up a few hours. Im thinking I should have grabbed the PS4 version. I have a vanilla titan, im not sure if that will run it at quality much better to the PS4.

What do ya all think. Vanilla Titan still pack enough punch to WOW me or will I be left wanting. I can still trade for a different system version. Both copies will be $80 so I really want the one which brings the best experience (does not mean visual quality alone)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im so torn.
> 
> I grabbed a PC copy which I can pick up a few hours. Im thinking I should have grabbed the PS4 version. I have a vanilla titan, im not sure if that will run it at quality much better to the PS4.
> 
> What do ya all think. Vanilla Titan still pack enough punch to WOW me or will I be left wanting. I can still trade for a different system version. Both copies will be $80 so I really want the one which brings the best experience (does not mean visual quality alone)


PS4 isn't going to have mods. PS4 lags, you're stuck with a controller on PS4 and graphics will still be worse than what your Titan can run.


----------



## EasyC

What CPU usage are you guys getting?


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> *jmcosta*
> 
> aha i cant believe...
> the game engine speed is tied to framerate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible news if true. I'm actually not seeing a lot of positive news for the game yet, hopefully we just have some typical AAA release growing pains to start? But.. engine limitations are hardly ever "fixed" so that would be really bad.






the video isn't mine but if you get a bit over 160fps it doesn't feel natural and around 200 its so bad like twice the speed
i cap the framerate to 100 seems to play nice and the gameplay isn't that bad but it sure will need some mods and also fixes


----------



## incy

Stoked I got Pip boy edition









Furious I have to download 18gb @300kbs...another day before I play. They could've followed GTA and included additional disk for $170. Grrrrr


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> What CPU usage are you guys getting?


I'd like to know as well. I won't get to play this game until tomorrow night, but I'll post my findings when I get the chance.


----------



## Azefore

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/fallout-4-pc-benchmarks-vsync,30527.html

Some varying benchmark results for you guys


----------



## wickedout

Hey PC friends playing Fallout 4 and that are using NVIDIA please update your drivers. Just wanted to let you all know. A new driver is available for it.


----------



## cravinmild

well that did not go as I thought. Showed up to grab my game and so did a thousand other people. Two lineups, each going a different direction and both going around the store. Smiled as I pulled away, good to know there is so many wonderful gamers out there in my little town.

Ill grab my copy tomorrow and less busy


----------



## romanlegion13th

so guys do you have to join the minitmen or is that just part of the game to get you into it?
if i dont join them then dont know who else to join
also is that fix needed for SLI? yeah


----------



## iCrap

Some 4k screenshots. I would love to play all night but sadly i have class in the morning lol.

The game looks pretty good I think. Sometimes it looks really really bad but for the most part the graphics are fairly good.

Can't wait for the graphics mods to show up











Oh yeah, and the framerates are terrible.


----------



## Decade

Either the engine is having issues or drivers are an issue. 1440p, all the goodies set as high as possible. Turning off AA had 0 impact on frame rate difference in problem spots.

Stays at a capped 60fps 80% of the time on my rig. Will drop in 20s in some random areas. Zooming will cause 15-20fps in some areas despite running 40+.
Still, did something I can't mention on OCN to play the game earlier in the states and have enjoyed the 10 hours sunk into it so far.

Looks like that's fixed by reducing Tessellation to 8x in Catalyst Center. (Versus 64x in game)


----------



## Alex132

I know this has probably been asked before, but how non-existant is Crossfire support?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked before, but how non-existant is Crossfire support?


Entirely useless, I get better performance with a single video card.

Having said that this game is horribly optimized and in Lexington I get dips to 20fps while facing certain direction with CPU usage on only two cores.

*sigh*


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Anyone got any reports of how good/bad this is running @4k/60hz with NO antialiasing? Specifically GTX 980m which I'd say is roughly = to a GTX 770


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked before, but how non-existant is Crossfire support?
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely useless, I get better performance with a single video card.
> 
> Having said that this game is horribly optimized and in Lexington I get dips to 20fps while facing certain direction with CPU usage on only two cores.
> 
> *sigh*
Click to expand...

yay another Gameworks title with superb Crossfire support from Day 1.


----------



## Lhotse

*** happened to the Ron Perlman intro ?!


----------



## Rainmaker91

So... I know there has been some talk about Nvidia drivers specifically for Fallout 4 and I can't exactly say anything about those since I don't own an Nvidia card. What I can say is that the AMD 15.7.1 Beta drivers works wonders on my rig, not sure if they are tailored for the game, but it was released November 5th so it would not surprise me.

Running at ultra settings (no anti aliasing and Godrays at low), and I have an average of 55-60FPS on 1080p with my old HD7950.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *** happened to the Ron Perlman intro ?!


Hes sorta there, just on the tv.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Store opens up in an hour...

COMMOON

and then I still have to download like 15gbs at 1mb/s? ughhhhhh


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Played all through the night and now I have to go work, going to be a long day.


----------



## zealord

had to force 60fps in the riva-tuner otherwise the game was unplayable, but now it is smooth. It was kinda stuttery. The framerate was like 80-90, but at a forced 60 it feels much, much better.

@ AMD users you can turn off vsync if you go into the 4 .ini files in the steam folder and documents folder and set the presentinterval thing to = 0. Forcing it via driver doesn't work.

Seems like Depth of Field needs to be turned off via config files aswell. The Launcher only lets me choose between Standard and Bokeh.

So far it looks like a game that needs a bit of tweaking at first, but then you get a great experience. Mouse acceleration etc. all needs to be turned off via .ini files.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> had to force 60fps in the riva-tuner otherwise the game was unplayable, but now it is smooth. It was kinda stuttery. The framerate was like 80-90, but at a forced 60 it feels much, much better.
> 
> @ AMD users you can turn off vsync if you go into the 4 .ini files in the steam folder and documents folder and set the presentinterval thing to = 0. Forcing it via driver doesn't work.
> 
> Seems like Depth of Field needs to be turned off via config files aswell. The Launcher only lets me choose between Standard and Bokeh.
> 
> So far it looks like a game that needs a bit of tweaking at first, but then you get a great experience. Mouse acceleration etc. all needs to be turned off via .ini files.


^ Sounds like a typical Bethesda launch experience


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> ^ Sounds like a typical Bethesda launch experience


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> The game looks pretty good I think. Sometimes it looks really really bad but for the most part the graphics are fairly good.
> Can't wait for the graphics mods to show up
> Oh yeah, and the framerates are terrible.


Yea, I agree. When I first came up to the surface, I was a little underwhelmed but then I see things I'm impressed with also. Nexus already has an Fallout 4 mod section up with about 35 mods already.









http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/?


----------



## DrPhilGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So... I know there has been some talk about Nvidia drivers specifically for Fallout 4 and I can't exactly say anything about those since I don't own an Nvidia card. What I can say is that the AMD 15.7.1 Beta drivers works wonders on my rig, not sure if they are tailored for the game, but it was released November 5th so it would not surprise me.
> 
> Running at ultra settings (no anti aliasing and Godrays at low), and I have an average of 55-60FPS on 1080p with my old HD7950.


Do you mean the 15.11 drivers? Because they're the ones that came out on the 5th. The patch notes for 15.11 only state optimizations for BLOPS3.


----------



## Alex132

15.11 have no optimizations for FO4.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Yea, I agree. When I first came up to the surface, I was a little underwhelmed but then I see things I'm impressed with also. Nexus already has an Fallout 4 mod section up with about 35 mods already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/?


Last time i checked there were only 21 mods


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhilGood*
> 
> Do you mean the 15.11 drivers? Because they're the ones that came out on the 5th. The patch notes for 15.11 only state optimizations for BLOPS3.


Yeah that would be it, I have both the "stable" and the Beta on my desktop so I managed to look at the wrong one







I did install the 15.11 drivers though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Last time i checked there were only 21 mods


38 mods now


----------



## zealord

Is there any way to reduce the crosshair size when not in aiming mode? It's freaking huge


----------



## Wolfsbora

I just received a notification from Amazon that my physical game is delayed by 1 to 2 days!!!







Grrr. I'm going to call them and see if I can get the game key.


----------



## Blze001

Why do game companies gotta release midnight on Tuesdays? I have work during the week.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Entirely useless, I get better performance with a single video card.
> 
> Having said that this game is horribly optimized and in Lexington I get dips to 20fps while facing certain direction with CPU usage on only two cores.
> 
> *sigh*


This was the case with Skyrim. Poor CPU utilization in certain places such as White Run.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Why do game companies gotta release midnight on Tuesdays? I have work during the week.


I think Nintendo releases games on Saturdays. I wish others did the same.


----------



## moocowman

The combat feels soo much better now. I'm loving it.

Also, haven't run into any technical issues yet. Not running that high of settings but it's running nice and smoothly.

Anyone know of any quest bugs to look out for? If you do, please no spoilers for the quests if at all possible.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 15.11 have no optimizations for FO4.


Shame too. When the game is running at the FPS cap it's extremely smooth but anything below and it usually turns into a stuttering mess.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Shame too. When the game is running at the FPS cap it's extremely smooth but anything below and it usually turns into a stuttering mess.


That's because the FPS cap is actually Vsync related. Disable it via the .ini file (google solution) and set your own FPS cap in Rivatuner.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Finally got it but downloading it is taking for ever at 1 mb/s. Luckily 5gbs transferred quickly from the disk...


----------



## inedenimadam

Well I have used about 30 different SLI bits in conjunction with the various SLI methods to no avail. Sounds like the AFR2 fix works well on Kepler, but not Maxwell


----------



## iCrap

I woudn't expect multiGPU to ever work, especially not Crossfire.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hence your moniker.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I woudn't expect multiGPU to ever work, especially not Crossfire.


Since the game only uses 2 cores, CFX will just be bottlenecked anyway.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Either the engine is having issues or drivers are an issue. 1440p, all the goodies set as high as possible. Turning off AA had 0 impact on frame rate difference in problem spots.
> 
> Stays at a capped 60fps 80% of the time on my rig. Will drop in 20s in some random areas. Zooming will cause 15-20fps in some areas despite running 40+.
> Still, did something I can't mention on OCN to play the game earlier in the states and have enjoyed the 10 hours sunk into it so far.
> 
> Looks like that's fixed by reducing Tessellation to 8x in Catalyst Center. (Versus 64x in game)


The game forces vsynch. Always. You can turn it off with an Nvidia gpu but very hard to do with AMD see the Tom's hardware gpu test


----------



## boredgunner

So it really does only use two cores? I'm not surprised though, Gamebryo/Creation engine after all. Good thing I go an i7 6700k for that per core performance. I wonder if this will serve as a wake up call for Bethesda, since so far the only real complaints I've seen are engine related. Unreal Engine 4 is free to use, every studio should be using it now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> The game forces vsynch. Always. You can turn it off with an Nvidia gpu but very hard to do with AMD see the Tom's hardware gpu test


Just set iPresentInterval to 0 in the ini file in my docs.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> So... I know there has been some talk about Nvidia drivers specifically for Fallout 4 and I can't exactly say anything about those since I don't own an Nvidia card. What I can say is that the AMD 15.7.1 Beta drivers works wonders on my rig, not sure if they are tailored for the game, but it was released November 5th so it would not surprise me.
> 
> Running at ultra settings (no anti aliasing and Godrays at low), and I have an average of 55-60FPS on 1080p with my old HD7950.


?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So it really does only use two cores? I'm not surprised though, Gamebryo/Creation engine after all. Good thing I go an i7 6700k for that per core performance. I wonder if this will serve as a wake up call for Bethesda, since so far the only real complaints I've seen are engine related. Unreal Engine 4 is free to use, every studio should be using it now.


2 core > 1 core. It's something anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 2 core > 1 core. It's something anyway.


Yeah that means it uses twice as many cores as its predecessors, right?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 2 core > 1 core. It's something anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that means it uses twice as many cores as its predecessors, right?
Click to expand...

Welcome to 2004, Fallout.


----------



## BradleyW

Does Fallout 4 support 144Hz refresh rate?
As far as I can tell, the game won't run higher than 100Hz.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So it really does only use two cores? I'm not surprised though, Gamebryo/Creation engine after all. Good thing I go an i7 6700k for that per core performance. I wonder if this will serve as a wake up call for Bethesda, since so far the only real complaints I've seen are engine related. Unreal Engine 4 is free to use, every studio should be using it now.


Wish they'd get a real new engine. Really hoping TES 6 scraps this Gamebryo/Creation Engine.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does Fallout 4 support 144Hz refresh rate?
> As far as I can tell, the game won't run higher than 100Hz.


it's running above 100hz for me, by default. i have not modified any ini file for framerate. i'm wondering if this will mess up game time like it did in Skyrim. so far the physics seem normal. the only anomalies i've seen (that i believe are related to framerate) are getting stuck at computer terminals after using them, and dialog being cut short at times. again i didn't set it higher than 60 fps it just started up like that on its own.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> it's running above 100hz for me, by default. i have not modified any ini file for framerate. i'm wondering if this will mess up game time like it did in Skyrim. so far the physics seem normal. the only anomalies i've seen (that i believe are related to framerate) are getting stuck at computer terminals after using them, and dialog being cut short at times. again i didn't set it higher than 60 fps it just started up like that on its own.


Do you have "force refresh rate" on in the Nvidia CP?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you have "force refresh rate" on in the Nvidia CP?


i'll have to check when i get home. i updated drivers last night so i'm not sure what settings are selected. i'm using gsync, that much i know.


----------



## moocowman

Aw. Steam pooped and now I have to reinstall the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i'll have to check when i get home. i updated drivers last night so i'm not sure what settings are selected. i'm using gsync, that much i know.


Thanks man!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Played until 3-4PM CT and then slept for like 4 hours before getting up for work. So far I just made it to Diamond City.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Played until 3-4PM CT and then slept for like 4 hours before getting up for work. So far I just made it to Diamond City.


similar story here. i played for 3-4 hours, stayed up until 2am PST and got about 3 hours sleep before getting up for work. going to be a relatively crappy day at work


----------



## .theMetal

I only managed to get a half hour in last night









I will have a good chunk of time tonight though, I'm thinking.


----------



## wickedout

I made it to level 4 and played until about 2:30am PST. What an interesting story line Fallout 4 has. Much more to learn and to discover as the saga continues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I made to level 4 and played until about 2:30am PST. What an interesting story line Fallout 4 has. Much more to learn and to discover as the saga continues.


Agreed!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When my character temporarily woke up from cryosleep and I saw the character's spouse get shot after the infant was forcibly taken, I was like "Hot damn! I am going to KILL HIM!"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

One of my biggest beefs is still the inventory. I wish you can create custom "folders" to organize your loot. My hoarding nature in RPG games is causing me headaches every time I go through my inventory.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One of my biggest beefs is still the inventory. I wish you can create custom "folders" to organize your loot. My hoarding nature in RPG games is causing me headaches every time I go through my inventory.


They already have "folders". It's called weapons, apparel, aid, junk etc.


----------



## Azefore

Arrived here at 12, got out 2, let the two week vacation begin


----------



## Wihglah

980TI @ 1475
4770k @ 4.4ghz
16mb Ram

I am getting 90 - 110 fps at 1440p in Ultra everything.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Arrived here at 12, got out 2, let the two week vacation begin


Nice, mine is out for delivery.


----------



## MonarchX

Is there another link to NVidia Fallout 4 Tweak Guide? It does not work for me...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Arrived here at 12, got out 2, let the two week vacation begin


I wish they dirtied up the Pipboy a bit. It looks like a McDonald's Happy Meal toy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One of my biggest beefs is still the inventory. I wish you can create custom "folders" to organize your loot. My hoarding nature in RPG games is causing me headaches every time I go through my inventory.


An MTUI like mod would definitely be nice. I like the UI much more than previous games, but I don't think it shows enough at once.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> 980TI @ 1475
> 4770k @ 4.4ghz
> 16mb Ram
> 
> I am getting 90 - 110 fps at 1440p in Ultra everything.


Just wait til you get further in! I was seeing 42 fps in spots. My ti is clocked to 1476, so virtually identically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you have "force refresh rate" on in the Nvidia CP?


No, you can just leave everything as is and it'll just work. No need to unlock anything. Some people reporting that after forcing vsync off in inspector that things got weird with physics, but theres no need to do that.

You don't need to change interval setting to anything.


----------



## DIYDeath

My god...some of these textures are awful. Other than that and animations that leave something to be desired I'm okay with the visuas though.

The lighting is fantastic.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> My god...some of these textures are awful. Other than that and animations that leave something to be desired I'm okay with the visuas though.
> 
> The lighting is fantastic.


yep agree on all parts. overall it's a great looking game with some (pretty terrible) visual blemishes. good enough for me though, had a blast playing last night.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> yep agree on all parts. overall it's a great looking game with some (pretty terrible) visual blemishes. good enough for me though, had a blast playing last night.


I'm not too far in. Gonna eat lunch then grab me some beers for my post apocalyptic adventures!

Not fallout beer though, there's some nice craft blood orange pale ale at the store down by the beach. Yummmm.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'm not too far in. Gonna eat lunch then grab me some beers for my post apocalyptic adventures!
> 
> Not fallout beer though, there's some nice craft blood orange pale ale at the store down by the beach. Yummmm.


nice. i played last night with some Widmer Upheaval IPA. i feel like beer and the wasteland go perfectly together


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> My god...some of these textures are awful. Other than that and animations that leave something to be desired I'm okay with the visuas though.
> 
> The lighting is fantastic.


Totally agree. IMO this is the best lighting I've ever seen, and I keep stopping to just take it in.

I know the Skyrim HD texture weren't great, but I'm hoping for the same thing here. I don't like modded textures because it is too different from the default game.


----------



## zealord

Do you guys have graphical errors on furniture? I can see it from a couple of feet away on chairs and lamps sometimes.

I just updated to the new 15.11 beta driver.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Do you guys have graphical errors on furniture? I can see it from a couple of feet away on chairs and lamps sometimes.
> 
> I just updated to the new 15.11 beta driver.


What kind of errors?

I'm seeing some strange artifacts around people when godrays are shining onto them. it looks pixelated, like a tesselation artifact. Nothing wrong with furniture for me though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish they dirtied up the Pipboy a bit. It looks like a McDonald's Happy Meal toy.


I'll be changing mine up slightly later on, it's a bit pristine. Plastic isn't as cheap feeling in person as expected and using the app is 10x more satisfying to use in the casing.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> What kind of errors?
> 
> I'm seeing some strange artifacts around people when godrays are shining onto them. it looks pixelated, like a tesselation artifact. Nothing wrong with furniture for me though.


Yeah somewhat like artifacts you get from overclocking too high, but not at random places, only like colorful textures on furniture


----------



## DoomDash

I'm 11.4 hours in so far.

Random pros and cons.

Pros:

Graphics are fine on PC. I'm playing on _mostly_ Ultra @ 2560x1440.
Once I forced SLI to work the game runs quite well despite my graphics cards only being equivalent to about 1 980 GTX. 1080P shouldn't be a problem for average rigs.
Love the title menu.
World is much more Fallouty than any preview videos impressions I got. That's good.
Guns + Upgrading is awesome! Def going to be one of the best additions to the game.
The shooting mechanics are finally really good. I'm not going to say elite but finally a solid feeling shooting game from bethesda.
Story gets you emotionally involved quickly (for me anyway).
VATs is much improved now that the enemies aren't completely frozen. It's fair now.
Character creation is really nice, but rather hard to use for extreme differences.

Cons:

No SLI support without tinkering. Surprisingly runs well with the tinkering SLI support, but there is still no excuse.
Had about 3-4 crashes, not a big deal in this game with a quicksave and autosave ability. I did just get the latest patch a few minutes ago and I haven't tried it too long yet.
Dialog wheels are extremely disappointing. The conversations themselves are fine, but often you get extremely vague choices that you might not want to say. When I get the option for sarcasm, I wan't to know what I'll be saying. I'd say over all this is the worst change to the game so far.
Building up towns is cool but seems extremely tedious. On that note collecting for upgrades can also be a bit tedious.
Petite women carrying mini-guns a little ridiculous lol.

Over all I'm enjoying it a lot, I had some skepticism going into this but most of it is fading away.


----------



## romanlegion13th

getting drops to 20FPS in some locations then 40-60 in others than smooth 60
its crazy hopefully they will fix it had 2 crashes in 6 hours

i should try the SLI fix then


----------



## Lhotse

This SweetFX preset at Nexus is nice.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/40/?


----------



## funfordcobra

Can someone tell me what the wire is located under. I need to fun a wire from my generator to communications tower and I can't find where the wire is. Thx.


----------



## romanlegion13th

seems the SLI fix makes no difference in my game

Titan X SLI and 4k


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> This SweetFX preset at Nexus is nice.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/40/?


nice. i'll check this out later tonight.


----------



## DBEAU

Not sure what all that "only 2 cores/threads" nonsense was about...

Current (alt/tab)/Min/Max (HT off)



Plus my little G15 screen shows all 4 cores banging away at the same time while playing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is there another link to NVidia Fallout 4 Tweak Guide? It does not work for me...


It looks like they took it down. It's not on the site anymore. Kinda bummed as it was very informative for tweaking and what not.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Anyway other than 3rd party software to change the "reserved" keys? WASD is lame, I hate that companies still lock off sections of the keyboard.


----------



## DBEAU

BTW if you open console you can toggle Godrays on/off and quality setting in game.

Open console with tilde
commands:
gr on/off
gr info
gr quality 0/1/2/3

there's a few more commands relating to godrays but im not sure what they do.


----------



## .theMetal

That's cool the mods are hitting nexus. I'm going to play for a while before getting too crazy though, I like to play vanilla style for a while and see what moddable thing annoys me first.

I usually end up throwing lock pick pro on pretty early. I've picked so many bethesda locks over the years lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Despite being a huge fan of modding and being part of the modding community, I always personally try to play through the game at least once unmodded to enjoy the full scope of the developer's vision for this game. After that, I start modding like crazy though. Usually, by the time I finish the game once or twice, there are a lot more mods available. I am still waiting for UNP/CBBE body type and facial textures though. Personally, I dislike how characters look in Bethesda games, especially their faces. Just seems... off to me for some reason.


----------



## doza

just took a look at pc requirements for the game and for optimal it's listed i7 and when in game and at highest settings all combined game uses like 2 cores max :S


----------



## Barefooter

I just read through the last ten pages or so. How's the game playing so far? Is it running ok or crashing?

Should I get it now or wait for a patch or two?


----------



## zealord

Update : It's definitely the AMD 15.11 beta driver. Reverted back to 15.7.1 and it's much better now. MGS V TPP wouldn't even get into the game with 15.11 beta and Fallout 4 has graphics errors with 15.11.

now its fine again


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Shame too. When the game is running at the FPS cap it's extremely smooth but anything below and it usually turns into a stuttering mess.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the FPS cap is actually Vsync related. Disable it via the .ini file (google solution) and set your own FPS cap in Rivatuner.
Click to expand...

It's not vsync related. If it was I would be sitting at 75 FPS max since 75hz monitor. Nvm, apparently I got my hz switched to 60hz for whatever reason, and it is indeed vsync realated but in a really stupid way. At 75hz the game is capped at 37 FPS and it mostly stays around 25FPS. iPresetInterval=0 makes things worse by actually speeding up the game engine if running at higher frame rates. Putting iFPSClamp in your Fallout4.ini is reported to fix it depending on the value you use. I have yet to play around with it though. If you play at 144hz and capped to 144FPS this is a must command.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the wire is located under. I need to fun a wire from my generator to communications tower and I can't find where the wire is. Thx.


inadequate information given


----------



## tylerand

Hey guys, so before making a new thread i wanted to make a post here. Not sure if something's already been posted about this or not.

I've got the game, and i've not exactly got the most powerful PC in the world. Trying to run it on the laptop in my sig. I've got it almost running at "playable" level at 1366x768 resolution with everything at the bare minimum. It's... kind of playable but it's still quite low fps and i'm not sure i can get used to it.

Are there any graphics tweaks in the ini file or something i could see about doing that would help me along?


----------



## inedenimadam

It seems like many other games with one main thread and then specific loads distributed to other cores. Disregard Core 3/Thread 1, one of the sensors in HWinfo keeps it pegged around 80% while it is open.


Also, the SLI fix is still a no go for me with 980s. I reverted everything back to default in NVCP, and then changed "Prefer Maximum Performance" and Vsync to "Adaptive". Now both cards are active, however one will tach out, while the other hovers around 30%. I am sure that if we had a good SLI driver this game would run almost maxed out at 4k while staying mostly above 60fps.


----------



## gatygun

Tested the game on my system, i got a beefy overclock on my 970, but i get a rock solid 60+ fps on ultra at 1080p even in city's. No clue why people get low framerates at points tho. I did test it out with low godrays on top of it, and i gain like 20-30 fps it mostly hovers then around the 90+ fps.

Game doesn't seem to be much taxing.

Game is semi good looking tho, not that great but not that bad also.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I just read through the last ten pages or so. How's the game playing so far? Is it running ok or crashing?
> 
> Should I get it now or wait for a patch or two?


Im finding it more or less ok. No grotesque hangs or map holes so far. The companion AI is craptacular. Standard kamakazi follower issues. follower controls are near non existent.

I'd say as zero day bethesda games go well above average. I'm still in the early game though, and these things traditionally get worse the farther into the game you go. I got the thing for my birthday so i figure why not, but If i was waitiing to shell out the cash the standard 1.1 update rule probably applies. The bright side is the 1.3 rule may not. You wont need to wait for the game of the year edition this time I think. (and yes, it will win it. It's obvious even from chapter 1)


----------



## funfordcobra

not quite sure why, but I had this game running great on 3340x1440 all ultra, then I went to turn my MOTION BLUR OFF and now with 980TI SLI (not working) I went from 60-100fpt to tanking at 24. Don't know what happened..

Verified game cache. Changed all settings back to default, still tanked. Downloading again now to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Im finding it more or less ok. No grotesque hangs or map holes so far. The companion AI is craptacular. Standard kamakazi follower issues. follower controls are near non existent.
> 
> I'd say as zero day bethesda games go well above average. I'm still in the early game though, and these things traditionally get worse the farther into the game you go. I got the thing for my birthday so i figure why not, but If i was waitiing to shell out the cash the standard 1.1 update rule probably applies. The bright side is the 1.3 rule may not. You wont need to wait for the game of the year edition this time I think. (and yes, it will win it. It's obvious even from chapter 1)


Awesome! Thanks for the response. Looking forward to playing this one!


----------



## Alvarado

YAY! My pipboy edition came in, now to spend some 900 hours.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> not quite sure why, but I had this game running great on 3340x1440 all ultra, then I went to turn my MOTION BLUR OFF and now with 980TI SLI (not working) I went from 60-100fpt to tanking at 24. Don't know what happened..
> 
> Verified game cache. Changed all settings back to default, still tanked. Downloading again now to see if that fixes it.


mine was running butter smooth in 4K then just Parts it dropped into the 20s.
i think its the game its a bit laggy i have Titan X SLI OC 100mhz on core


----------



## funfordcobra

~tgm

Works!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> ~tgm
> 
> Works!


yours hits 60FPS do you have all settings maxed out?


----------



## opi

I bought the game at noon. Installed the measly 5 gigs that were on the disc. Downloading the rest since noon, wont be done till midnight.... Ugh........

Anyways quick question, did they really dumb down the game like I see many complaining about? It wouldn't surprise me with the Fallout/TES franchises, where they casualize it little by little. But if they dumbed it down, did they dumb it down really bad? As far as graphics go, I'm not too concerned. I just hope the game itself is fun.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> I bought the game at noon. Installed the measly 5 gigs that were on the disc. Downloading the rest since noon, wont be done till midnight.... Ugh........
> 
> Anyways quick question, did they really dumb down the game like I see many complaining about? It wouldn't surprise me with the Fallout/TES franchises, where they casualize it little by little. But if they dumbed it down, did they dumb it down really bad? As far as graphics go, I'm not too concerned. I just hope the game itself is fun.


I haven't played much, but honestly how much more dumbed down can you get when compared to FO3 and FO:NV? Not that they're bad games, but they're not really complicated by any stretch.


----------



## Antrenman

So I don't have one yet, but on what sort of settings do you think you could get 60fps consistently on a GTX 950?


----------



## romanlegion13th

any one playing in 4K? what frame rates are you getting?


----------



## LiquidHaus

anyone have any luck with crossfire profiles?

have 4 cards, 3 of them on, but only 1 is being used while the game is running.

settings maxed.
35-50fps

you'd think AMD would have crossfile profiles available for this game the day of release....


----------



## Wanou

I finally received my copy of the Pip Boy Edition today. I'll get it install asap.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Anyways quick question, did they really dumb down the game like I see many complaining about? It wouldn't surprise me with the Fallout/TES franchises, where they casualize it little by little. But if they dumbed it down, did they dumb it down really bad? As far as graphics go, I'm not too concerned. I just hope the game itself is fun.


Some people are just always gonna complain about every game that comes out because they think it makes them seem knowledgeable and cool. Skyrim wasn't as good as Morrowind, Deus Ex: Human Revolution wasn't as good as Deus Ex 1, blah blah blah. There's just no pleasing some people. They bash the CoD franchise because they say they're all the same, then they bash Crysis 2 because it was too different from Crysis 1. The list goes on and on.
Me ? I don't listen to those morons, I make up my own mind and btw, I _loved_ Deus Ex: Human Revolution and although I'm only about 5 hours into it, I really like Fallout 4 a lot but then I explore everything and do all the side missions. The graphics could use a little help from a few mods but I already put a SweetFX file in to make the colors a little less washed out, I'll get an ENB and some other improvements from Nexus and I'm certain that I'm definitely going to enjoy playing this game.
I suggest you go into it with an open mind and have fun and ignore what other people say. It's a video game after all.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Perks are not removed....


----------



## romanlegion13th

Seems i can get 60 FPS no drops in 1440P but
4K 40 outdoors and drops to 25 even if i turn settings down


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Seems i can get 60 FPS no drops in 1440P but
> 4K 40 outdoors and drops to 25 even if i turn settings down


here's how i got solid 60fps @ 4k using ultra settings , no AA + low godrays

OS : win10
shader cache : off (in nvidia CP)
CPU hyperthreading : off from bios menu


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> anyone have any luck with crossfire profiles?
> 
> have 4 cards, 3 of them on, but only 1 is being used while the game is running.
> 
> settings maxed.
> 35-50fps
> 
> you'd think AMD would have crossfile profiles available for this game the day of release....


it's bethesda so don't even bother asking about multi-gpu profiles


----------



## boredgunner

Game runs as expected for me (system is listed below). Ultra settings, 2560 x 1440 @ 144 Hz with G-SYNC enabled. It has no problem going up to 144 Hz/FPS. Average FPS is 45-70 outdoors, 70-100 indoors. Not bad for a single GTX 980.

Also this game REALLY needs a Realistic Weapon Damages mod and Realistic Headshots. ESPECIALLY Realistic Headshots.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> here's how i got solid 60fps @ 4k using ultra settings , no AA + low godrays
> 
> OS : win10
> shader cache : off (in nvidia CP)
> CPU hyperthreading : off from bios menu


Thanks ill try this was going to play in 1440p as ive been messing with it for hours.

anyone get CDT when loading the game or on intro screen?


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone.

Can someone explain this to me?

I've left iPresentInterval on the default setting of 1.
I've limited my fps to 30 in Rivatuner. (@144Hz)
I've tested Fallout 4 and I have no perceivable input delay at such a low fps!

When I do this with other games (Vsync + 30 FPS Limit) for the sake of testing, I always have slight delay because 30 fps is very low and carries some delay of it's own.

Even FPS limiters, external to the game engine, can cause a slight delay (Proven on Blur Busters Forum).

I'm stumped, can't explain it at all!

Edit: I have a theory. Their Vsync is not a traditional Vsync and instead is highly efficient and done on a low level because their engine is somewhat tied to Vsync and limits in general. So with that, there's reduces latency all round. Just like an in-game fps limiter is better than 3rd party and it's done on a low level in the engine to reduce delay. Just an idea.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Aw. Steam pooped and now I have to reinstall the game.


Steam poop. Can't decide if that would be condensation or farts. Hey! I was five years old once...


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> here's how i got solid 60fps @ 4k using ultra settings , no AA + low godrays
> 
> OS : win10
> shader cache : off (in nvidia CP)
> CPU hyperthreading : off from bios menu


This is interesting. Back when the i7s first came out folks mentioned that the Intel hyperthreading was shot compared to 2 real cores, and in the long run the AMD system was actually better. That difference has apparently not actually materialized till now.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Perks are not removed....


Nope. They removed skills instead. It's definitely simpler. Can't decide if I like it though. It was an interesting way to Nerf intelligence, which was more or less required to be maxed in NV.

In the new game there appears to be only 50 points available though, so it's more a matter of seeing what the minimum number of Stat points you can get away with is, simply so you can keep enough points to have the Perks to do things like craft and pick locks.

I'm getting the impression they are having a granularity problem. They really need perk inflation of somewhere like 5 or 10 to one. That way they could vary costs a bit.
5-10 perk points a level, with an average cost per perk of 5-10, gives wiggle room to tweak.


----------



## Antrenman

I suspect that's because the way games are programmed is changing.

I think nowadays, because gamers are demanding a lot more, devs are forced to take advantage of multi-threading. Most programs in general (games especially) are single-threaded, with the only guaranteed exception being professional productivity software (if I'm not mistaken).

So my suspicion is that Fallout 4 is a multi-threaded program. And real cores should be stronger than virtual cores, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Nope. They removed skills instead. It's definitely simpler. Can't decide if I like it though. It was an interesting way to Nerf intelligence, which was more or less required to be maxed in NV.


Intelligence is still important for perks though.

But hey now I can do a low int playthrough without fighting deathclaws at level 10.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antrenman*
> 
> I suspect that's because the way games are programmed is changing.
> 
> I think nowadays, because gamers are demanding a lot more, devs are forced to take advantage of multi-threading. Most programs in general (games especially) are single-threaded, with the only guaranteed exception being professional productivity software (if I'm not mistaken).
> 
> So my suspicion is that Fallout 4 is a multi-threaded program. And real cores should be stronger than virtual cores, right?
> Intelligence is still important for perks though.
> 
> But hey now I can do a low int playthrough without fighting deathclaws at level 10.


How? It makes you level faster. That's it. And it seems that it also doesn't make you level very much faster even. There are some good int based Perks, but I'm thinking I can halt int at 6 without losing anything I really need, and that gives me 4 more Perks I need elsewhere.

There are a LOT more than 50 stars to fill even if you never add a single Stat point after character creation. this is actually the thing I like least about the new system. Flexibility isn't even really an option. There are a very limited number of skills you can learn and if you want to be really good at even a few you can't be good at the rest.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Anyways quick question, did they really dumb down the game like I see many complaining about? It wouldn't surprise me with the Fallout/TES franchises, where they casualize it little by little. But if they dumbed it down, did they dumb it down really bad? As far as graphics go, I'm not too concerned. I just hope the game itself is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just always gonna complain about every game that comes out because they think it makes them seem knowledgeable and cool. Skyrim wasn't as good as Morrowind, Deus Ex: Human Revolution wasn't as good as Deus Ex 1, blah blah blah. There's just no pleasing some people. They bash the CoD franchise because they say they're all the same, then they bash Crysis 2 because it was too different from Crysis 1. The list goes on and on.
> Me ? I don't listen to those morons, I make up my own mind and btw, I _loved_ Deus Ex: Human Revolution and although I'm only about 5 hours into it, I really like Fallout 4 a lot but then I explore everything and do all the side missions. The graphics could use a little help from a few mods but I already put a SweetFX file in to make the colors a little less washed out, I'll get an ENB and some other improvements from Nexus and I'm certain that I'm definitely going to enjoy playing this game.
> I suggest you go into it with an open mind and have fun and ignore what other people say. It's a video game after all.
Click to expand...

+1 save for the "morons" part. Personally I think that people are simply spoiled and require perfection right out of the gate. Since there are no games like that they simply feel the need to whine about these things.

Only game I really ever hated on day 1 was MLB 2K9. When fielders cannot defend a straight foward fly ball without gloving it, we'll let's just say that it makes your team look like the Bad News Bears before Kelly Leak and Amanda Taylor join up. And that simply should not ever happen in a sports game. Those are the sorts of things that ruin it for me.









~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm 11.4 hours in so far.
> 
> Random pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Graphics are fine on PC. I'm playing on _mostly_ Ultra @ 2560x1440.
> Once I forced SLI to work the game runs quite well despite my graphics cards only being equivalent to about 1 980 GTX. 1080P shouldn't be a problem for average rigs.
> Love the title menu.
> World is much more Fallouty than any preview videos impressions I got. That's good.
> Guns + Upgrading is awesome! Def going to be one of the best additions to the game.
> The shooting mechanics are finally really good. I'm not going to say elite but finally a solid feeling shooting game from bethesda.
> Story gets you emotionally involved quickly (for me anyway).
> VATs is much improved now that the enemies aren't completely frozen. It's fair now.
> Character creation is really nice, but rather hard to use for extreme differences.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> No SLI support without tinkering. Surprisingly runs well with the tinkering SLI support, but there is still no excuse.
> Had about 3-4 crashes, not a big deal in this game with a quicksave and autosave ability. I did just get the latest patch a few minutes ago and I haven't tried it too long yet.
> Dialog wheels are extremely disappointing. The conversations themselves are fine, but often you get extremely vague choices that you might not want to say. When I get the option for sarcasm, I wan't to know what I'll be saying. I'd say over all this is the worst change to the game so far.
> Building up towns is cool but seems extremely tedious. On that note collecting for upgrades can also be a bit tedious.
> Petite women carrying mini-guns a little ridiculous lol.
> 
> Over all I'm enjoying it a lot, I had some skepticism going into this but most of it is fading away.


Heh. I can see this being a sales advantage.
There is this definite tendency amongst actual real life petite women to grab the biggest fire arm they possibly can. They often adore barret .50s for example and love having their picture taken with a gun bigger than they are.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's bethesda so don't even bother asking about multi-gpu profiles


don't really appreciate responses like this. if you don't have anything beneficial to say, simply say nothing.


----------



## DBEAU

I'm really digging the dismemberment stuff. It's Sooo satisfying blowing ghouls' legs off.

Also, I spent waaay too much time building a base. The building tools are frustrating as hell but its damn fun.


----------



## iCrap

Found a bug lol


This guy is floating in midair and i can't get inside to finish the quest


And here's dog stuck in a door....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> any one playing in 4K? what frame rates are you getting?


I am. Framerates are OK after i messed with INI and turned godrays to low. It stays around 50-60 but sometimes tanks for no reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> anyone have any luck with crossfire profiles?
> 
> have 4 cards, 3 of them on, but only 1 is being used while the game is running.
> 
> settings maxed.
> 35-50fps
> 
> you'd think AMD would have crossfile profiles available for this game the day of release....


Nope no luck with crossfire, don't expect it to work ever either though.. unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> don't really appreciate responses like this. if you don't have anything beneficial to say, simply say nothing.


He is right though. Crossfire has never worked 100% in a bethesda game before.


----------



## DBEAU

Found a cached version of that Geforce tweak guide...

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide#fallout-4-graphics-settings


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does Fallout 4 support 144Hz refresh rate?
> As far as I can tell, the game won't run higher than 100Hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> it's running above 100hz for me, by default. i have not modified any ini file for framerate. i'm wondering if this will mess up game time like it did in Skyrim. so far the physics seem normal. the only anomalies i've seen (that i believe are related to framerate) are getting stuck at computer terminals after using them, and dialog being cut short at times. again i didn't set it higher than 60 fps it just started up like that on its own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you have "force refresh rate" on in the Nvidia CP?


the setting that's causing my game to default to 144hz is: nvidia control panel > manage 3d settings > global settings > preferred refresh rate
i have this set to "Highest available" and setting it to "Application-controlled" locks me in at 60fps. leaving at Highest available until i hear of any game breaking ramifications.


----------



## LiquidHaus

hmm. well, at least Bethesda's other games kept a fluid frame rate for me. then again, there aren't any updates out for optimized gameplay.

I was able to force crossfire through CCC, selecting "CrossfireX for applications that have no associated application profile"










the cards are indeed working, im hearing them coil whine for sure. either way, im getting 50fps max for interiors, and 27-40fps outside. (max settings, 1440p)

good god man.

EDIT: that was with 3 of my 4 7970s running. gonna try all 4. if theres absolutely no difference, then it obviously means it wasnt running true crossfire, which i kinda suspect anyway.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Wow I don't know what to think about the vast wall of 0's on metacritic and thumbs downs being spammed across the board on steam for this game =\ .. Are these just new players who were expecting a FarCry title or is the game genuinely bad?

I put in a couple hours earlier just to check it out while I had a chance, I thought the lighting was wonderful but the textures and characters lacking (though that doesn't bother me.. I knew it would be a tad dated and who really cares). I like how the enemies still move while in VATS, and surprisingly the game is running just fine on a 4790k + single 280x @ 1080P ultra settings.. I really like how it looked before the bomb went off, but that's besides the point in a Fallout game right









Anybody who dedicated the day to playing FO4 want to comment on this for me? As a huge fan of FO3 and NV, it will break my heart if this game is watered down garbage. Thoughts?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> don't really appreciate responses like this. if you don't have anything beneficial to say, simply say nothing.


Also, it's wrong. At least for Nvidia. Love to see an and one BTW, I got a second 7950 just waiting to go in to take advantage of it should it happen


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> don't really appreciate responses like this. if you don't have anything beneficial to say, simply say nothing.


i'm saving you from the trouble of waiting for a multi-gpu support which will never happen

and you're welcome


----------



## aroc91

Really disappointed with performance at the moment. Face texture is the only thing that indicates I have it set to medium/high. Everything else loads as low quality and I still get stuttering and ~35fps dipping into the single digits sometimes, particularly when I use VATS.

Edit: Not to mention the lack of SLI. When I force AFR, it doesn't make any difference (actually makes it worse) and makes everyone's faces turn black.


----------



## kx11

this game is weird

indoors the Frames dip to 30s while outdoor it never get below 55fps even @ 4k , however i did get 2 system freezes while playing on a samsung 4k tv using HDMI

gonna stick with the acer monitor for now


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Wow I don't know what to think about the vast wall of 0's on metacritic and thumbs downs being spammed across the board on steam for this game =\ .. Are these just new players who were expecting a FarCry title or is the game genuinely bad?
> 
> I put in a couple hours earlier just to check it out while I had a chance, I thought the lighting was wonderful but the textures and characters lacking (though that doesn't bother me.. I knew it would be a tad dated and who really cares). I like how the enemies still move while in VATS, and surprisingly the game is running just fine on a 4790k + single 280x @ 1080P ultra settings.. I really like how it looked before the bomb went off, but that's besides the point in a Fallout game right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who dedicated the day to playing FO4 want to comment on this for me? As a huge fan of FO3 and NV, it will break my heart if this game is watered down garbage. Thoughts?


I think it's excellent. I have no idea why people are whining. Could be they're having graphics issues. I'm not personally. I've got a fairly powerful desktop though. A lot of folks may be having issues with various and hardware. The only other issues are the skill this game I mentioned earlier, and the dialog complaints are valid. No one here is trying to play it on Xbox/playstation though. That's where most of the players are going to be, and it may be going badly over there.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

The game locks at ~18 fps if I leave v-sync on. This is on a freesync monitor. I like to turn v-sync on so frames won't go above freesync range (90 in my case). Anyone else having v-sync problems?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this game is weird
> 
> indoors the Frames dip to 30s while outdoor it never get below 55fps even @ 4k , however i did get 2 system freezes while playing on a samsung 4k tv using HDMI
> 
> gonna stick with the acer monitor for now


pretty insane hearing that from someone with a titan x.

guess we're in the same boat then.

and yes you were right, my force crossfirex didn't work; same performance whether crossfirex is enabled or not.

utterly ridiculous.

it's like Bethesda still thinks it's 2010, hardware wise.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Found a cached version of that Geforce tweak guide...
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide#fallout-4-graphics-settings


Thanks for that. I found it to be very useful in regards to how much of a difference lowering some settings actually makes.

+1 rep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Wow I don't know what to think about the vast wall of 0's on metacritic and thumbs downs being spammed across the board on steam for this game =\ .. Are these just new players who were expecting a FarCry title or is the game genuinely bad?
> 
> I put in a couple hours earlier just to check it out while I had a chance, I thought the lighting was wonderful but the textures and characters lacking (though that doesn't bother me.. I knew it would be a tad dated and who really cares). I like how the enemies still move while in VATS, and surprisingly the game is running just fine on a 4790k + single 280x @ 1080P ultra settings.. I really like how it looked before the bomb went off, but that's besides the point in a Fallout game right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who dedicated the day to playing FO4 want to comment on this for me? As a huge fan of FO3 and NV, it will break my heart if this game is watered down garbage. Thoughts?


This is starting to get old for me. Whether or not anybody likes or dislikes anything, is a subjective thing and purely a matter of opinion. Are you really not going to buy or play a game because someone you don't even know, may have unreasonable expectations and is whining about this and that ? I put a SweetFX file in and I'll probably install an ENB and some graphics mods as they come out on Nexus but I'm about 9 hours into it and I'm enjoying it and I really don't think you're going to find someone here who is going to bash it.
It's a Fallout game and if you've played '3' or 'New Vegas', you should pretty much know what to expect at this point.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I think it's excellent. I have no idea why people are whining. Could be they're having graphics issues. I'm not personally. I've got a fairly powerful desktop though. A lot of folks may be having issues with various and hardware. The only other issues are the skill this game I mentioned earlier, and the dialog complaints are valid. No one here is trying to play it on Xbox/playstation though. That's where most of the players are going to be, and it may be going badly over there.


That's good to hear, thanks. I've been looking through the reviews and it is ~75% bugs and crashes.. I don't remember a Bethesda game for some years that wasn't bugs and crashes at launch, surprisingly in 3.5 hours I encountered zero major bugs and only a few very minor annoyances like my little puppy bro getting in my way while I was trying to loot some houses







... Anyway, it seems every game I end up enjoying is heavily ridiculed for some reason, I'm one of those people who actually loved New Vegas when it didn't seem to go over well at launch.

What had me scared is that from the reviews it seems there isn't much room for replayability as you would expect from an RPGish game. They are saying the protagonist is pretty much planned for you and there are no game altering dialogues.. So no choice between being a nice guy and owning a home in megaton or nuking it and living the high life in Tenpenny tower or choosing between a charming character and a dumb brute using heavy weapons.. Those were the subtleties that made me beat the prior games 1000 times.

Went back to find your posts.. You are right about the dialogue though, what gives? "Yes" "Sarcastic Yes" "Tell me more" "No".. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Thanks for that. I found it to be very useful in regards to how much of a difference lowering some settings actually makes.
> 
> +1 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is starting to get old for me. Whether or not anybody likes or dislikes anything, is a subjective thing and purely a matter of opinion. Are you really not going to buy or play a game because someone you don't even know, may have unreasonable expectations and is whining about this and that ? I put a SweetFX file in and I'll probably install an ENB and some graphics mods as they come out on Nexus but I'm about 9 hours into it and I'm enjoying it and I really don't think you're going to find someone here who is going to bash it.
> It's a Fallout game and if you've played '3' or 'New Vegas', you should pretty much know what to expect at this point.


I apologize if I stressed you out, I came to OCN because I knew I would get opinions from people who actually understand the game. I haven't found too much "this is what I think" commentary here yet, so, I was curious.. I would rather be playing it but I can't until tomorrow evening so I will have to just harass those who can in the mean time


----------



## zealord

For those who don't like meddling in the config files :

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D102&pUp=1

I guess this will get updated down the line with more options, but it already has a couple of crucial ones


----------



## ad hoc

I've played about 8 hours and I'm having a BLAST. My 6300 is holding me back somewhat, but not enough to take away any of the fun.

I have it maxed out with low godrays at 1080.

Indoors and out in the Wasteland, I get a buttery smooth 60fps. In cities it drops to the 40s and 50s, and on rare occasions I've seen it drop to the low 30s (usually in weird spots where it doesn't even make sense).

That being said, I haven't experienced any microstuttering or crashing, which is awesome. Performance wise, its about what I expected. Gameplay wise...it's just damn fun.

It is causing a lot of eye strain for some reason though. I don't know if it's caused by ambient occlusion, motion blur, or what.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> For those who don't like meddling in the config files :
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D102&pUp=1
> 
> I guess this will get updated down the line with more options, but it already has a couple of crucial ones


I almost downloaded and installed that as soon as i saw it but you might want to read the comments. It seems there's a few bugs that need to be worked out with this mod, which i hope he does because it looks pretty useful.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=4&&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fcomments%2F%3Fmod_id%3D102%26page%3D1%26sort%3DDESC%26pid%3D0%26thread_id%3D3373300&pUp=1


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Wow I don't know what to think about the vast wall of 0's on metacritic and thumbs downs being spammed across the board on steam for this game =\ .. Are these just new players who were expecting a FarCry title or is the game genuinely bad?
> 
> I put in a couple hours earlier just to check it out while I had a chance, I thought the lighting was wonderful but the textures and characters lacking (though that doesn't bother me.. I knew it would be a tad dated and who really cares). I like how the enemies still move while in VATS, and surprisingly the game is running just fine on a 4790k + single 280x @ 1080P ultra settings.. I really like how it looked before the bomb went off, but that's besides the point in a Fallout game right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who dedicated the day to playing FO4 want to comment on this for me? As a huge fan of FO3 and NV, it will break my heart if this game is watered down garbage. Thoughts?


I spent about 8 hours playing today and its fantastic. Fallout 3 (and NV of course) is one of my favorite games, and so far, this seems like the perfect sucessor.

The people whining on metacritic are just caught up in the Bethesda rage circlejerk that has swept through the internet over the last week. Sure, it has some performance issues, but it's an otherwise fantastic game. It really is a shame some people are being so ignorant and hateful. Bethesda doesn't deserve it.


----------



## bombastinator

Ok first game crashing bug:

In sanctuary if you remove the plates from your power armor, store them, and then try to work on the power armor you get a cannot mod pop up and you are stuck looking at your player work on the armor with no escape till you torch the game.

work around is obvious: DON'T DO THIS, but still, needs to be fixed.

Bethesda: the only game company that gets you to pay $60 to berta test a game that will be $40 by the time it works correctly. In all fairness, these games are so fantastically complex they need several thousand beta testers to get a handle on even the basic bugs. Don't have to like it though.

The bethesda 1.1 rule is officially in effect. {and yes it's still [probably going to win game of the year. Even without being a true sandbox game and having only one possible storyline :/


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I've played about 8 hours and I'm having a BLAST. My 6300 is holding me back somewhat, but not enough to take away any of the fun.
> 
> I have it maxed out with low godrays at 1080.
> 
> Indoors and out in the Wasteland, I get a buttery smooth 60fps. In cities it drops to the 40s and 50s, and on rare occasions I've seen it drop to the low 30s (usually in weird spots where it doesn't even make sense).
> 
> That being said, I haven't experienced any microstuttering or crashing, which is awesome. Performance wise, its about what I expected. Gameplay wise...it's just damn fun.
> 
> It is causing a lot of eye strain for some reason though. I don't know if it's caused by ambient occlusion, motion blur, or what.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I spent about 8 hours playing today and its fantastic. Fallout 3 (and NV of course) is one of my favorite games, and so far, this seems like the perfect sucessor.
> 
> The people whining on metacritic are just caught up in the Bethesda rage circlejerk that has swept through the internet over the last week. Sure, it has some performance issues, but it's an otherwise fantastic game. It really is a shame some people are being so ignorant and hateful. Bethesda doesn't deserve it.


Very awesome to hear it's a good game! Funny the 6300 can run it respectably, I saw the recommended settings somewhere and thought my 280x would cripple me on this game and it was i5/i7 or bust for this game.. but it seems to work fine @ 1080 for me without too much stress on the CPU end. I noticed 2 CPU cores chugging when I was playing.. Better than 1 but sucks an FX6300 would cause frame rate hits like that, hopefully a small patch will address some performance issues and help you out.. It didn't seem to be putting too much of a load on the threads it did use on the 4790k, so I would think there is some room for optimizations on your end.

Yeah, I've been out of the loop so I wasn't aware that people were just bashing Bethesda for whatever reason, I just knew I was buying FO4 on the 10th







. I knew there must have been some kind of reason for such a huge attack on this game and that's why I asked, I guess the answer is conformity







.. I can't wait to get home so I can rot all night playing.. Maybe I'll take a 4 day weekend


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Only have about 90 minutes into the game (been quite sick) but what I love most so far is just all the little damn details. Even in the settings in-game, we now have RGB Pipboy and HUD! It's simple things like this that make me really appreciate Fallout (or Bethesda) games.

Haven't had enough time to properly judge it but this is what I have noticed.


I have been playing with a controller with my girlfriend. We both loved the character creator system. Was actually really funny to do it with her as I tried to recreate my self. The controls are quite good but still have to get used to it. Feels a bit clumsy still on the gamepad but shooting is definitely improved. Running and jumping seems floaty.
Pipboy looks nicer visually but for some reason, feels a bit harder to read. Just have to get used to the adjusted interface
I freaking LOVE the voice / dialog. Hugely improved and probably my favourite and worst change at the same time. Because for the same reasons other people noted, you don't know exactly what you're going to say. It's feels like two steps forward and one step back and to the side lol
Dogmeat is just a boss. Love the animations and how he tackles people.
It's very hard to kill NPC's that are friendly. I put some shotgun shells to this women's face and she took it like cereal for breakfast.
The game runs really well on my 860m / i7 4710qm but I get stuttering whenever I pan the camera while moving. Going to try some ini tweaking now
Will have to keep playing but so far, those are my impressions


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> The game locks at ~18 fps if I leave v-sync on. This is on a freesync monitor. I like to turn v-sync on so frames won't go above freesync range (90 in my case). Anyone else having v-sync problems?


get msi rivatuner, unlock the games framerate and lock it in there. Works flawlessly then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Really disappointed with performance at the moment. Face texture is the only thing that indicates I have it set to medium/high. Everything else loads as low quality and I still get stuttering and ~35fps dipping into the single digits sometimes, particularly when I use VATS.
> 
> Edit: Not to mention the lack of SLI. When I force AFR, it doesn't make any difference (actually makes it worse) and makes everyone's faces turn black.


1gb of v-ram is your issue which explains the stuttering. It's just too low for todays solutions. I tried max settings and low settings at 1080p and frankly the v-ram will always be above the 1gb. I even saw on low 1500+ usage. gpu performance on the 500 series was always fine my old 580 handled every game, but hte v-ram was really what killed it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Spent a few hours cleaning up the sanctuary and making myself a house







, suppose I should really do the story







.









Did a few tweaks to unlock the frames, disable acceleration, change the FOV and kind of skipped the intro movies (doesn't always work).

I'll say the performance on ultra (no AA) isn't to bad with my 290 but I do hope AMD release drivers for this soon.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Spent a few hours cleaning up the sanctuary and making myself a house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , suppose I should really do the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a few tweaks to unlock the frames, disable acceleration, change the FOV and kind of skipped the intro movies (doesn't always work).
> 
> I'll say the performance on ultra (no AA) isn't to bad with my 290 but I do hope AMD release drivers for this soon.


Nice base! I didn't know there were those steel pillars. I spent over 2 hours just trying to get the walls in my base to line up with the foundation that was already there. Was a bit frustrating but what you've got there gives me hope









I'll share pics of mine later. I had to just leave one wall off because with the door I put on the NPC's wouldn't go inside for some reason. That said, I just have a few beds, a staircase going up to the roof and a guard post up on top. Haven't seen any attackers yet although I suppose Sanctuary isn't in the roughest part of town.

On a side note, I just poked my head in one of those "Fallout 4 benchmark" threads and wow... People are ripping this thing apart like starving wolves. I hope that nonsense doesn't make it's way over here.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Cant wait to try the building myself too. Always used to waste hours in forge. More than anything to be honest. Love building homes/bases. Just never expected it to be apart of fallout. I will probably try it later on and just continue with the way I normally play fallout.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone. Can someone explain this to me?

I've left iPresentInterval ON and limited the FPS to 30 in Rivatuner.
I have no perceivable input delay at such a low fps with Vsync ON!

When I do this with other games (Vsync + 30 FPS Limit) for the sake of testing, I always have slight delay because 30 fps is very low and carries some delay of it's own.
Even FPS limiters, external to the game engine, can cause a slight delay (Proven on Blur Busters Forum).

I'm stumped, can't explain it at all!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey everyone. Can someone explain this to me?


So you're not complaining but maybe trying to discover how this is possible so as to replicate it more broadly? I'm hardly going to be of any help but I'm just trying to understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Cant wait to try the building myself too. Always used to waste hours in forge. More than anything to be honest. Love building homes/bases. Just never expected it to be apart of fallout. I will probably try it later on and just continue with the way I normally play fallout.


It's surprisingly addicting. For a couple hours I forgot all about the rest of the game and was just scavenging for materials and building.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So you're not complaining but maybe *trying to discover how this is possible so as to replicate it more broadly?* I'm hardly going to be of any help but I'm just trying to understand.
> It's surprisingly addicting. For a couple hours I forgot all about the rest of the game and was just scavenging for materials and building.


This, yes.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Wow I don't know what to think about the vast wall of 0's on metacritic and thumbs downs being spammed across the board on steam for this game =\ .. Are these just new players who were expecting a FarCry title or is the game genuinely bad?
> 
> I put in a couple hours earlier just to check it out while I had a chance, I thought the lighting was wonderful but the textures and characters lacking (though that doesn't bother me.. I knew it would be a tad dated and who really cares). I like how the enemies still move while in VATS, and surprisingly the game is running just fine on a 4790k + single 280x @ 1080P ultra settings.. I really like how it looked before the bomb went off, but that's besides the point in a Fallout game right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who dedicated the day to playing FO4 want to comment on this for me? As a huge fan of FO3 and NV, it will break my heart if this game is watered down garbage. Thoughts?


It's best not to pay attention to things like Metacritic because they're very easily abused. I've seen so many reviews on that site by people who don't seem to own or have played the game that they're "reviewing". It happens with a lot of games. In this case, a lot of them were posted within 12 hours of the game's release which really isn't enough time to experience everything the game has to offer.

Personally, I don't feel the game is dumbed down. Yes, the new perk system is more accessible and easier to figure out, but that's also because the skill system in previous games was a bit of mess and that's what we were used to. Some skills were mostly useless such as the barter skill or didn't make a lot of sense as a skill such as lockpicking. The speech skill pretty much cancelled out the need for charisma unless you want certain perks. Raising intelligence was pretty much required in order to get the most out of the skill system. I guess some could find satisfaction in figuring out the best way to min-max your character, but it was still a bit convoluted so I personally don't miss it.

Weapon and armor degradation is another thing I see people mentioning, but the way armor and weapon crafting works makes a lot more junk items useful since most junk can now be broken down into base parts that can then be used for crafting many different things. The crafting system does have a bit of depth to it and I definitely prefer it over degradation.

The only other thing I can think of that people feel is watered down is the dialogue. From what I've experienced so far, I think it's about the same. You have less dialogue options at once but the dialogue itself doesn't seem that different from previous games. The biggest difference is that your character has a voice which may help or hurt immersion depending on how you feel about that stuff. I haven't played nearly enough to experience a good chunk of the dialogue, though, so my opinion on it may change.

The game has done a few things to increase difficulty as well. Spotlights and alarms are a thing now and making them go off results in a lot of enemies coming at you at once. They got rid of instant healing and now there's a healing animation that takes a couple seconds. You have to play a bit smarter in this game, especially at higher difficulties.

So yeah, I definitely don't agree that the game has been watered down.


----------



## NitrousX

Do any of you guys experience severe frame rate drops in cities? I was at Corvega last night and my frame rate dropped like a rock. My game is usually locked at 105fps (Afterburner FPS limiter) while wandering around outdoors/indoors but once I enter into a major city the frame rate is literally cut in half. In addition, in some areas of the game, if I zoom in with a sniper scope my frame rate plummets as well. Didn't know if this was related to the draw distance or what. I'm running the "ultra" preset with motion blur turned off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am spending too much time on my settlement...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Do any of you guys experience severe frame rate drops in cities? I was at Corvega last night and my frame rate dropped like a rock. My game is usually locked at 105fps (Afterburner FPS limiter) while wandering around outdoors/indoors but once I enter into a major city the frame rate is literally cut in half. In addition, in some areas of the game, if I zoom in with a sniper scope my frame rate plummets as well. Didn't know if this was related to the draw distance or what. I'm running the "ultra" preset with motion blur turned off.


The game uses only 2 CPU cores. When entering a city the draw calls are too much for 2 cores, causing an FPS drop. Engine limitation.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The game uses only 2 CPU cores. When entering a city the draw calls are too much for 2 cores, causing an FPS drop. Engine limitation.


Did you make that up or is that really the case?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Did you make that up or is that really the case?


Excuse me?

Edit: It is a known fact that the engine used is very limited on the CPU side. This causes FPS drops in built up areas of the game.


----------



## Antrenman

Don't unlock your frames guys.

Game speed is tied directly to fps.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Excuse me?


I didn't mean to come across as offensive. I didn't know whether or not that was really the case? Strange thing is that during the performance dips, the GPU usage stays about the same (60-80%). I've never experienced this sudden drop in performance in FO3, New Vegas, or Skyrim.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I didn't mean to come across as offensive. I didn't know whether or not that was really the case? Strange thing is that during the performance dips, the GPU usage stays about the same (60-80%). I've never experienced this sudden drop in performance in FO3, New Vegas, or Skyrim.


Well think about how you type things in future then.
As for your experiences with FO3 and FNV, I can't possibly comment because I'm not aware of the hardware you used at the time. As for Skyrim, Bethesda released a patch to allow better CPU usage in response to a modder who found a way to almost double the FPS in CPU limited areas of the game.


----------



## jmcosta

have you guys experience this graphical bug? or its my copy broken?

looks liek it fail to stream the texture


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well think about how you types things in future then.
> As for your experiences with FO3 and FNV, I can't possibly comment because I'm not aware of the hardware you used at the time. As for Skyrim, Bethesda released a patch to allow better CPU usage in response to a modder who found a way to almost double the FPS in CPU limited areas of the game.


Once again I do apologize if I offended you and I will take that into consideration.

Do you know if there is any way to increase the number of CPU cores used by the game or is it hard coded in the engine?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Once again I do apologize if I offended you and I will take that into consideration.
> 
> Do you know if there is any way to increase the number of CPU cores used by the game or is it hard coded in the engine?


I'm afraid we are at the mercy of both the developers and our GPU vendors to both make software based CPU efficiency improvements. Hopefully a modder can release a CPU patch as seen on Skyrim.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> have you guys experience this graphical bug? or its my copy broken?
> 
> looks liek it fail to stream the texture


Any chance you are using 15.11 AMD beta drivers? If yes then go back to 15.7.1


----------



## jodybdesigns

I have some issues streaming textures. Its just the game. But not as bad as what I see above....

I am on driver 15.7.1.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So, played the game another couple of hours last night. I will have to open up a frame counter to see what's going on.

It feels like I am getting solid frames, but the game itself does not feel fluid when I look around or move.

On the plus side, enjoyed the power armor last night.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So, played the game another couple of hours last night. I will have to open up a frame counter to see what's going on.
> 
> It feels like I am getting solid frames, but the game itself does not feel fluid when I look around or move.
> 
> On the plus side, enjoyed the power armor last night.


Framerate in cities can be horrible. Outside of cities and inside building the framerate is pretty solid for me for the most part.

It also makes a difference what kind of camera perspective you are using. I always play third person and sadly that requires much more performance than first person view


----------



## moocowman

Can you build a player home anywhere there is a workshop?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> have you guys experience this graphical bug? or its my copy broken?
> 
> looks liek it fail to stream the texture


weird , usually Bethesda games loves AMD


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> weird , usually Bethesda games loves AMD


Tell that to the Fury X that is slower than the GTX 980 (non Ti !!) and the GTX 680 that is faster than the 290X


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The game uses only 2 CPU cores. When entering a city the draw calls are too much for 2 cores, causing an FPS drop. Engine limitation.


pretty sure the game on my setup uses all cores ( 6 with HT off ) when it needs them


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The game uses only 2 CPU cores. When entering a city the draw calls are too much for 2 cores, causing an FPS drop. Engine limitation.


I've seen all 4 cores (HT off) loaded to nearly 100%...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Can you build a player home anywhere there is a workshop?


I think so.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Found a bug lol
> 
> 
> This guy is floating in midair and i can't get inside to finish the quest
> 
> 
> And here's dog stuck in a door....
> I am. Framerates are OK after i messed with INI and turned godrays to low. It stays around 50-60 but sometimes tanks for no reason
> Nope no luck with crossfire, don't expect it to work ever either though.. unfortunately.
> He is right though. Crossfire has never worked 100% in a bethesda game before.


Set good rays to low, AA and turned SLI off now getting 60FPS with the odd drop but quite smooth gameplay.

what do goodrays do anyway?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Set good rays to low, AA and turned SLI off now getting 60FPS with the odd drop but quite smooth gameplay.
> 
> what do goodrays do anyway?


You can turn Godrays on/off while in game by opening the console (~) and typing " gr on/gr off". There is a pretty profound difference you'll notice immediately if you're looking in the direction of the sun.

Also, there is almost 0 difference between low and ultra for Godrays so just leave it on low or off.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> *zealord*
> 
> Any chance you are using 15.11 AMD beta drivers? If yes then go back to 15.7.1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> weird , usually Bethesda games loves AMD


it only happen in that bridge so far (i haven't played much tho)
i think its the game because it shows exactly the same thing on the other pc (gt970) :s


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Set good rays to low, AA and turned SLI off now getting 60FPS with the odd drop but quite smooth gameplay.
> 
> what do goodrays do anyway?


They make a big difference. but yeah i already have them on low, AA on low as well. Crossfire dosen't work though on this game, i think SLI sort of does


----------



## DoomDash

Is there a way to transfer your items from settlements you own to other settlements you own? I have so much stuff at the workbench at the first town but I can't take it all without becoming extremely over-cumbered.

Also I haven't really played around much with the power suit, where do you repair broken pieces?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Is there a way to transfer your items from settlements you own to other settlements you own? I have so much stuff at the workbench at the first town but I can't take it all without becoming extremely over-cumbered.
> 
> Also I haven't really played around much with the power suit, where do you repair broken pieces?


In theory there's a perk that does it. gonna be later in the game till i find out if i can make it work though


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> In theory there's a perk that does it. gonna be later in the game till i find out if i can make it work though


You mean the fast travel while over-cumbered perk? I'd be on that if I had points to spare.


----------



## moocowman

I usually just cheat and use the "tgm" command when I need to move a lot of stuff at once.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Something to consider putting settings to ultra does not actually put textures to ultra, I had to go in and set it to ultra manually in the advance options tab on the launcher.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm getting really, really tired of messing with this game. I haven't been able to enjoy anything about it at all because I'm constantly fighting to get over 15fps. If I don't manually edit the .ini files, I can't move my mouse. If I do manually edit the .ini files, every time I start the game it maxes out every setting and I can't change it no matter what I do. I've played the game for 70 minutes and spent around 8 hours troubleshooting. Getting a refund seems like a better and better idea.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Tell that to the Fury X that is slower than the GTX 980 (non Ti !!) and the GTX 680 that is faster than the 290X


RAW frame rates are meaningless with this game. As with Skyrim a lot of the game is linked to a capped frame rate and going above it breaks the game.

With a Fury I am playing with everything maxed at 3440x1440 and my frame rate is dead locked at 60 FPS. I might dip to 55 or climb to 62 occasionally but the game is butter smooth and looks great.


----------



## kx11

this tool might help some people here

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=3&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D102%26gid%3D1151


----------



## DFroN

Love the music in game.

These ini tweaks really improved the feel of the mouse for me: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501 Also lets you change FOV


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You mean the fast travel while over-cumbered perk? I'd be on that if I had points to spare.


no. its a "set up supply lines" thing. community leader or some such


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm getting really, really tired of messing with this game. I haven't been able to enjoy anything about it at all because I'm constantly fighting to get over 15fps. If I don't manually edit the .ini files, I can't move my mouse. If I do manually edit the .ini files, every time I start the game it maxes out every setting and I can't change it no matter what I do. I've played the game for 70 minutes and spent around 8 hours troubleshooting. Getting a refund seems like a better and better idea.


Hardware?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this tool might help some people here
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=3&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D102%26gid%3D1151


I'm not sure if it was you but someone posted a link to this mod earlier and I _vehemently_ suggest that you read the 'post' section before installing(you should do this with every mod in my opinion) as it's quite apparent that the mod author still needs to work out a few bugs here. I really like what this mods is trying to do but I'm going to wait a bit and give him/her a chance to sort it out first before I install and create more problems.









http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=4&&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fcomments%2F%3Fmod_id%3D102%26page%3D1%26sort%3DDESC%26pid%3D0%26thread_id%3D3373300&pUp=1


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Hardware?


Hardware isn't the problem, the game won't let me change the settings is the problem. I read it might be related to Win10 not allowing the launcher to edit the .ini file, so I swapped to my Win7 drive and I still have the same problem. Any time I edit the config files, the game locks up and crashes and then loads a default all-ultra settings profile.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> RAW frame rates are meaningless with this game. As with Skyrim a lot of the game is linked to a capped frame rate and going above it breaks the game.
> 
> With a Fury I am playing with everything maxed at 3440x1440 and my frame rate is dead locked at 60 FPS. I might dip to 55 or climb to 62 occasionally but the game is butter smooth and looks great.


i'll be getting a monitor at that resolution very soon. would like to know if you have frames locked with rivatuner?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I really hope AMD releases a performance driver for FO4 in the next week or so. I don't see any reason as to why anyone with capable hardware should drop down past 30 FPS in any part of the game. If it's nothing AMD can fix then I wish Bethesda would get on the ball already and fix it.


----------



## funfordcobra

hey guys how do I make my companion go away? thx.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> hey guys how do I make my companion go away? thx.


Talk to them


----------



## Valor958

Welp, guess ill be one of the lucky few to be able to say i've had zero problems. I let it autoassign my graphics and left all default... no crashes, nada.

I've seen 2 'bugs'. One was a mirelurk got stuck on Dogmeat and glitched into the ceiling, then came back down and was normal. Then Dogmeat... the nuke resistant dog (tried and tested







) got caught in a transition door like others noted. He eventually warped out, but he was stuck there for about a min as I walked away. That's all.







15 hours in the game so far.

Anyone else found 'The Swan' yet... yeah... enjoy that lol.


----------



## Jawws

Does editing godrays in the console disable achievements?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawws*
> 
> Does editing godrays in the console disable achievements?


No


----------



## sy573mx

Quick question, does anyone else have borked reflections ? meaning water reflections of the surrounding area ?They look pixelated as if they have not rendered correctly, I have yet to wander very far and have only seen this in vault 111. the water pools are very shallow so I don't know if that is the reason.

Maybe I am expecting too much from the water reflections....

Game looks amazing to me otherwise.


----------



## iARDAs

Aren't ghouls so damn scary in this game???

They freak me out. They are extremely agile too. Great improvement over the Ghouls from Fallout 3 and New Vegas.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Aren't ghouls so damn scary in this game???
> 
> They freak me out. They are extremely agile too. Great improvement over the Ghouls from Fallout 3 and New Vegas.


yeah they definitely surprised me. full on I Am Legend status.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ghouls are definitely a lot faster and more agile in this game. I hate when Dogmeat drags down the enemy though. Makes getting headshot a lot harder.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> yeah they definitely surprised me. full on I Am Legend status.


And here's me thinking I can make friends with them again.


----------



## DBEAU

The new dismemberment feature makes fighting ghouls so much more dynamic now though. Once I realized I could blow their legs off I couldn't stop.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> You can turn Godrays on/off while in game by opening the console (~) and typing " gr on/gr off". There is a pretty profound difference you'll notice immediately if you're looking in the direction of the sun.
> 
> Also, there is almost 0 difference between low and ultra for Godrays so just leave it on low or off.


Yeah got them on low 60fps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> They make a big difference. but yeah i already have them on low, AA on low as well. Crossfire dosen't work though on this game, i think SLI sort of does


SLI did not work for me i done the SLI fix and was getting CTD for no reason was getting them at the main screen.
so i got pissed deleted the game and had to wait 4 hours for it to download.
SLI was bad for me works fine with one card


----------



## BradleyW

God Rays

Ultra = x64 Tess
Low = x4 Tess

Visual difference, none.
FPS boosted = 30 Average.

Brought to you by Nvidia Gameworks.


----------



## kremtok

Repair bobble head can be found at the Corvega factory. All the way to the top at the end of the walkway around the blue sphere, outside.


----------



## romanlegion13th

what setting is everyone playing on?
I've got it on hard its so more much fun when you have the real fear of dieing lol.
normal is just so easy. what's the survival mode like?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Repair bobble head can be found at the Corvega factory. All the way to the top at the end of the walkway around the blue sphere, outside.


Guess I'll have to go back tonight and grab it. I did that mission yesterday and didn't see it. Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what setting is everyone playing on?
> I've got it on hard its so more much fun when you have the real fear of dieing lol.
> normal is just so easy. what's the survival mode like?


I'm on default, I think it's medium? I got my ass handed to me at the Corvega factory yesterday. Probably died 5 times. I don't even want to see what Hard mode is like lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Here is a list of all the Bobblehead locations

Grabbed the Corvega Factory one 10 mins ago.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> You can turn Godrays on/off while in game by opening the console (~) and typing " gr on/gr off". There is a pretty profound difference you'll notice immediately if you're looking in the direction of the sun.
> 
> Also, there is almost 0 difference between low and ultra for Godrays so just leave it on low or off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Guess I'll have to go back tonight and grab it. I did that mission yesterday and didn't see it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on default, I think it's medium? I got my ass handed to me at the Corvega factory yesterday. Probably died 5 times. I don't even want to see what Hard mode is like lol.


Its fun on hard you have to be careful and you get more legendary enemies


----------



## Ripple

Sorry if this has been asked before. I just can't figure out what is the difference between putting an item in a cabinet, for example. And 'storing' an item? I tried selecting the item and hit store, but the item disappears. Where does it go? Thanks in advance.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I just can't figure out what is the difference between putting an item in a cabinet, for example. And 'storing' an item? I tried selecting the item and hit store, but the item disappears. Where does it go? Thanks in advance.


Are you looking at the correct tab in the transfer menu? The right side should say the name of the container itself ("Footlocker" for example) in order to see everything that's in it. If it says something like "Aid" or "Weapons", you just have to switch the tab. I hope that's what you're talking about.


----------



## zealord

***. I get motion sickness after 30~ minutes of playing FO4. No matter what FoV, First person or third person view.

It's the fourth time I get dizzy/nauseous/headache after playing the fourth session.

Looks like Fallout4 isn't meant for me


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ***. I get motion sickness after 30~ minutes of playing FO4. No matter what FoV, First person or third person view.
> 
> It's the fourth time I get dizzy/nauseous/headache after playing the fourth session.
> 
> Looks like Fallout4 isn't meant for me


That is a bummer dude. Have you tinkered with the field of view and motion blur and all that? As soon as I got out of the vault I had to turn off motion blur, I noticed ever time it kicked in, and it looked awful. I could see it making me sick after a while.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> That is a bummer dude. Have you tinkered with the field of view and motion blur and all that? As soon as I got out of the vault I had to turn off motion blur, I noticed ever time it kicked in, and it looked awful. I could see it making me sick after a while.


Yeah motion blur is always off in any game.

I also tinkered with the AA settings. TAA was very blurry, but even with NO AA at all I get sick.

I don't understand why I can play The Phantom Pain for like 5 hours straight and I feel fine but 30 minutes of some games like Fallout 4 and I need to stop.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ***. I get motion sickness after 30~ minutes of playing FO4. No matter what FoV, First person or third person view.
> 
> It's the fourth time I get dizzy/nauseous/headache after playing the fourth session.
> 
> Looks like Fallout4 isn't meant for me


I bet this is where the game play is tied to the frames per second

Do you wear glasses / have bad vision? Unfortunately, if I don't have my specs on, this happens to me


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah motion blur is always off in any game.
> 
> I also tinkered with the AA settings. TAA was very blurry, but even with NO AA at all I get sick.
> 
> I don't understand why I can play The Phantom Pain for like 5 hours straight and I feel fine but 30 minutes of some games like Fallout 4 and I need to stop.


it could be the frequency of the monitor and the effect it has on your eyes/brain?
have you ever had signs of vertigo?

sucks to hear that though man.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. I just can't figure out what is the difference between putting an item in a cabinet, for example. And 'storing' an item? I tried selecting the item and hit store, but the item disappears. Where does it go? Thanks in advance.


I think he's referring to the difference between "storing" when you're in the base building menu and just regularly putting something in a cabinet.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I bet this is where the game play is tied to the frames per second
> 
> Do you wear glasses / have bad vision? Unfortunately, if I don't have my specs on, this happens to me


my vision is alright. No glasses. I think I get motion sick from all Bethesda games including Dishonored, Doom etc.

Maybe I should take a look at those yellow/orange-ish gaming glasses. I've heard that can help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> it could be the frequency of the monitor and the effect it has on your eyes/brain?
> have you ever had signs of vertigo?
> 
> sucks to hear that though man.


I have a 120hz monitor. No idea if it would be better at 60hz.

No I never had signs of vertigo. Atleast not that I can recall.

Motion Sickness from gaming is not uncommon. Have heard quite a couple of people do get dizzy from atleast some FPS games.

Well I don't want to trouble you guys with my problems. I hope you are enjoying the game


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> my vision is alright. No glasses. I think I get motion sick from all Bethesda games including Dishonored, Doom etc.
> 
> Maybe I should take a look at those yellow/orange-ish gaming glasses. I've heard that can help.
> I have a 120hz monitor. No idea if it would be better at 60hz.
> 
> No I never had signs of vertigo. Atleast not that I can recall.
> 
> Motion Sickness from gaming is not uncommon. Have heard quite a couple of people do get dizzy from atleast some FPS games.
> 
> Well I don't want to trouble you guys with my problems. I hope you are enjoying the game


It used to happen with me in far cry 4. It always gave me head ache while driving cars and stuff.
But fallout 4 so far so good.
And i got head aches only in far cry 4 so far in my gaming years and even spider man 2 where i couldnt find an exit for like an hour


----------



## Vaesor

Fallout 4 configuration Tool's website (http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D102&pUp=1) gives me this error message when i try to DL it, - "Your IP has been registered downloading this file over 50 times. In an effort to stop bandwidth leeching bots you cannot download a file more than 50 times. The restriction will be lifted in 3 hours"...

okay then... first time i've been on the site.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man Normal mode (default) is so much more harder than the normal Fallout difficulty. Having fun with this game, I love what they have done here. I do find some of the pathfinding annoying though.


----------



## iCrap

This game is awesome. Also kind of gives me a bioshock infinite vibe at some parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ***. I get motion sickness after 30~ minutes of playing FO4. No matter what FoV, First person or third person view.
> 
> It's the fourth time I get dizzy/nauseous/headache after playing the fourth session.
> 
> Looks like Fallout4 isn't meant for me


I got a bit dizzy until i uppped the FOV to 105. Fine now.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Very awesome to hear it's a good game! Funny the 6300 can run it respectably, I saw the recommended settings somewhere and thought my 280x would cripple me on this game and it was i5/i7 or bust for this game.. but it seems to work fine @ 1080 for me without too much stress on the CPU end. I noticed 2 CPU cores chugging when I was playing.. Better than 1 but sucks an FX6300 would cause frame rate hits like that, hopefully a small patch will address some performance issues and help you out.. It didn't seem to be putting too much of a load on the threads it did use on the 4790k, so I would think there is some room for optimizations on your end.


Hopefully. It's only showing about 60% cpu usage, so it obviously isn't utilizing it fully. It's kind of annoying, but it plays well enough most of the time. It isn't really bad at all.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

What do you guys think of Survival difficulty?

I think it was good at first but now (lvl 14ish) enemies are getting bullet-spongey. A leveled super mutant takes like 8 headshots with a sniper rifle...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What do you guys think of Survival difficulty?
> 
> I think it was good at first but now (lvl 14ish) enemies are getting bullet-spongey. A leveled super mutant takes like 8 headshots with a sniper rifle...


Going higher just means more bullet spong'd mobs. Thus I avoid going over hard.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here is a list of all the Bobblehead locations
> 
> Grabbed the Corvega Factory one 10 mins ago.


I figured there would be a list eventually, but I didn't expect it so soon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shaded War

I updated drivers to 358.91 and now I'm getting random driver crashes while playing Fallout 4 (haven't played any other games on these drivers). Not sure which driver I was previously using, but I never had this problem in other games. Can anyone recommend a good stable driver I can roll back to or offer a solution to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> my vision is alright. No glasses. I think I get motion sick from all Bethesda games including Dishonored, Doom etc.
> 
> Maybe I should take a look at those yellow/orange-ish gaming glasses. I've heard that can help.


It's worth a try actually, my buddy at work wears them all day every day (we are programmers) and at home when he's gaming, he swears by them.


----------



## inedenimadam

What a peculiar way to sit in a chair


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What do you guys think of Survival difficulty?
> 
> I think it was good at first but now (lvl 14ish) enemies are getting bullet-spongey. A leveled super mutant takes like 8 headshots with a sniper rifle...


Well on normal it takes like 10 missles and 10 .308 shells to the dome to sink a behemoth. Id hate to see him on that mode yikes..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What do you guys think of Survival difficulty?
> 
> I think it was good at first but now (lvl 14ish) enemies are getting bullet-spongey. A leveled super mutant takes like 8 headshots with a sniper rifle...


It was the opposite experience for me. I started off on Survival and haven't tried any other mode. Right off the bat, enemies were bullet sponges. It would literally take at least a dozen headshots from my 10mm pistol to put down a Scavenger. Now at lvl 11 with better guns, it's not nearly as bad. Still, we need a Realistic Headshots mod, but one will come. Realistic Weapon Damages would be nice too. I don't want to sacrifice the very limited health regeneration right now though, so I'll stick to Survival.


----------



## gr4474

Loving the game! So you scrap items to get the materials from them to build things. If I store things in the workshop bench, should I scrap everything first, or does it automatically have access to the steel, wood ect? If I do need to scrap everything first, do I have to drop it on the ground first...or is there a way to scrap it while I'm carrying it, or while it's in the workshop storage?


----------



## Alvarado

*ARGH!* Bethesda and every developer ever!! Don't tie *MULTIPLE* keyblinds to the *SAME KEY!* Can't even tell you how many times I've wanted to bash and instead tossed a grenade.


----------



## bombastinator

-the electrical connection system is inadequately explained. Is there a good description on how to set up a grid?

-can buildings be built multi level?

-Do the defense systems actually have to work well or is it just a numbers game?

-do the holes in the houses EVER get fixed up?

-do i need to build metal buildings on the outer perimeter to keep hostiles from setting them on fire?

-Is the building society thing just a big minecraft thing? or does it provide concrete advantages?


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Welp, guess ill be one of the lucky few to be able to say i've had zero problems. I let it autoassign my graphics and left all default... no crashes, nada.
> 
> I've seen 2 'bugs'. One was a mirelurk got stuck on Dogmeat and glitched into the ceiling, then came back down and was normal. Then Dogmeat... the nuke resistant dog (tried and tested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) got caught in a transition door like others noted. He eventually warped out, but he was stuck there for about a min as I walked away. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 hours in the game so far.
> 
> Anyone else found 'The Swan' yet... yeah... enjoy that lol.


randomly found him when crossing to loot a nearby shack, heard a noise and turned around. can confirm spooked me xD

edit:
anyone know how to fix this getting stuck at terminals bug? only way i seem to be able to use them is launch in borderless windowed use the terminal then relaunch in fullscreen =/


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It was the opposite experience for me. I started off on Survival and haven't tried any other mode. Right off the bat, enemies were bullet sponges. It would literally take at least a dozen headshots from my 10mm pistol to put down a Scavenger. Now at lvl 11 with better guns, it's not nearly as bad. Still, we need a Realistic Headshots mod, but one will come. Realistic Weapon Damages would be nice too. I don't want to sacrifice the very limited health regeneration right now though, so I'll stick to Survival.


This is why I'm putting the game on hold, the difficulty is too inconsistent right now without being truly rewarding for skill.

Mods will fix it but yikes, you'd think Bethy would have figured out that people don't particularily like bullet sponge difficulties.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Going higher just means more bullet spong'd mobs. Thus I avoid going over hard.


I switched to Hard from Legandary. I like it. Legendary was annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I figured there would be a list eventually, but I didn't expect it so soon. Thanks for sharing!


Yeah I did not expect it too.

PS4 version is a bug festival. Small bugs but they are there.

Broken Audio at times
Characters walk away in middle of chat
Pipboy and guns are not visible but functional (can be corrected with a load)
Missing subtitles.

are few I can remember now.


----------



## MonarchX

I want to try to play the game with uGrid=9 on my machine, but I recall that to do so in Skyrim, I had to adjust uExterior Cell Buffer to a value higher than default. Is that still the case with Fallout 4? I do not see any "uExterior" in neither Fallout4.ini nor Fallout4Prefs...

I am hoping my rig can handle this game @ 1080p with TAA, 16x AF, God-Rays set to Low, the rest maxed out in Fallout 4 Launcher, ReShade (only LumaSharpen) + ENB (only fixes) with NVidia Guide changes to Fallout4Prefs.ini:

[General]
- iNumHWThreads=8
- uGridsToLoad = 9 (Ultra = 5)

[Display]
- iShadowMapResolution = 8192 (Ultra = 4096)
- fDirShadowDistance = 17000 (Ultra = 20000)
- fShadowDistance = 17000 (Ultra = 20000)

[TerrainManager]
- fTreeLoadDistance = 150000 (Ultra = 75000)
- fBlockMaximumDistance = 500000 (Ultra = 250000)
- fBlockLevel2Distance = 220000 (Ultra = 110000)
- fBlockLevel1Distance = 180000 (Ultra = 90000)
- fBlockLevel0Distance = 120000 (Ultra = 60000)

[Grass]
- fGrassStartFadeDistance = 14000 (Ultra = 7000)
- fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance = 14000.0000 (Ultra = 7000)
- fGrassMinStartFadeDistance = 400.0000 (Ultra = 200)

[Decals]
- uMaxDecals = 2000 (Ultra = 1000)
- uMaxSkinDecals = 200 (Ultra = 100)
- uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor = 80 (Ultra = 40)

[LOD]
- fLODFadeOutMultObjects = 30 (Ultra = 15)
- fLODFadeOutMultItems = 30 (Ultra = 15)
- fLODFadeOutMultActors = 30 (Ultra = 15)

I have some questions:
- Does anyone know whether "iNumHWThreads=8" goes into the Fallout4.ini file or into the Fallout4Pref.ini file?
- What does Fallout4Custom.ini do? Could it be coming from the Tweaker tool from NexusMods that I used?
- There is a uGridsToLoad entry in both .ini files (Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini) - which one should I edit?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> This game is awesome. Also kind of gives me a bioshock infinite vibe at some parts.
> I got a bit dizzy until i uppped the FOV to 105. Fine now.


It is worth a try to put it all the way up. The highest I had was 95 so far

Or I could try Dimenhydrinate


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Played for almost 10 hours now and it hasn't been so bad, not that I've done much







.

But I've encountered a problem, the hold breath button is Alt... my right Alt key is rebound to Scroll Lock... how do I go about changing this? without it I may as well just use the damn mini gun







.

Also does anyone else find leveling up tedious and annoying?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Played for almost 10 hours now and it hasn't been so bad, not that I've done much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But I've encountered a problem, the hold breath button is Alt... my right Alt key is rebound to Scroll Lock... how do I go about changing this? without it I may as well just use the damn mini gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also does anyone else find leveling up tedious and annoying?


What didnt you like with leveling up? I like it actually.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What didnt you like with leveling up? I like it actually.


Just how slow it is, granted I haven't done many missions but I've been roaming around the map killing things etc and I'm just off level 7, thought it would be a little bit quicker considering the amount of skills you can have.

Another thing I've noticed (could just be my pc) but changing weapons sometimes locks up or takes up to 5 seconds







, anyone else have that?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just how slow it is, granted I haven't done many missions but I've been roaming around the map killing things etc and I'm just off level 7, thought it would be a little bit quicker considering the amount of skills you can have.


Ah ı see. Well when I complete a mission it is prett much a guaranteed level up or thereabouts. By only discovering, killing, crafting, it will take time to level up for sure.

There seems to be a butt load off missions both main and side. Try them ??


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I want to try to play the game with uGrid=9 on my machine, but I recall that to do so in Skyrim, I had to adjust uExterior Cell Buffer to a value higher than default. Is that still the case with Fallout 4? I do not see any "uExterior" in neither Fallout4.ini nor Fallout4Prefs...
> 
> I am hoping my rig can handle this game @ 1080p with TAA, 16x AF, God-Rays set to Low, the rest maxed out in Fallout 4 Launcher, ReShade (only LumaSharpen) + ENB (only fixes) with NVidia Guide changes to Fallout4Prefs.ini:
> 
> [General]
> - iNumHWThreads=8
> - uGridsToLoad = 9 (Ultra = 5)


this is how it looks in my .ini

[General]
- iNumHWThreads=12
- uGridsToLoad = 11


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I want to try to play the game with uGrid=9 on my machine, but I recall that to do so in Skyrim, I had to adjust uExterior Cell Buffer to a value higher than default. Is that still the case with Fallout 4? I do not see any "uExterior" in neither Fallout4.ini nor Fallout4Prefs...
> 
> I am hoping my rig can handle this game @ 1080p with TAA, 16x AF, God-Rays set to Low, the rest maxed out in Fallout 4 Launcher, ReShade (only LumaSharpen) + ENB (only fixes) with NVidia Guide changes to Fallout4Prefs.ini:
> 
> [General]
> - iNumHWThreads=8
> - uGridsToLoad = 9 (Ultra = 5)


I believe the old formula for Uexterior Cell Buffer was, (uGrids +1)^2. so with uGrids 9 you'd have (9+1)^2 = 100. Now I don't know if this is actually necessary to change. I've been playing since launch with uGrids 7 and I didn't change uExterior Cell Buffer. However I just did once I remembered the formula so I'll see if that makes a difference.

My .ini shows uExterior Cell Buffer just below uGrids at the very top under [General]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I have some questions:
> - Does anyone know whether "iNumHWThreads=8" goes into the Fallout4.ini file or into the Fallout4Pref.ini file?
> - What does Fallout4Custom.ini do? Could it be coming from the Tweaker tool from NexusMods that I used?
> - There is a uGridsToLoad entry in both .ini files (Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini) - which one should I edit?


-I don't see iNumHWThreads anywhere so idk about that.
-I have Fallout4Custom.ini too and never ran any tools so It is default. Still not sure what it does though. Mine only has 2 lines under [display]
-I just noticed the dual uGrids too... I changed both just in case.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i'll be getting a monitor at that resolution very soon. would like to know if you have frames locked with rivatuner?


No this is just the performance the card is getting.


----------



## BradleyW

I don't think iNumHWThreads=8 works because of the hard coded limitations. A patch may be required to allow better CPU usage.


----------



## boredgunner

The crafting/repair system is a lot like Misery 2 mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, in the sense that there are many different types of materials in the world and any junk you find can be used as scrap parts. But Fallout 4's system is far more expansive, really impressive stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This is why I'm putting the game on hold, the difficulty is too inconsistent right now without being truly rewarding for skill.
> 
> Mods will fix it but yikes, you'd think Bethy would have figured out that people don't particularily like bullet sponge difficulties.


Yeah I'm actually surprised that headshots are still this ineffective. Although being a Bethesda game, Fallout 4 was never going to be very dependent on player skill at all. When in the mood for a skill based action game I'll reach for Dark Messiah or maybe Shadow Warrior or Dishonored.


----------



## romanlegion13th

is anyone getting random CTD on the main screen?
keep happening then it works after 10times and is fine i mite go back to the old Nvidia driver


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is anyone getting random CTD on the main screen?
> keep happening then it works after 10times and is fine i mite go back to the old Nvidia driver


I haven't heard of anyone getting CTDs. Maybe try verifying the integrity of game cache in Steam? I'm on the latest driver too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> my vision is alright. No glasses. I think I get motion sick from all Bethesda games including Dishonored, Doom etc.
> 
> Maybe I should take a look at those yellow/orange-ish gaming glasses. I've heard that can help.


Definitely try out some glasses. I don't know about gaming glasses, but real glasses for close range gaming (like reading glasses). Pretty strange that it happens in all of these Bethesda games, since the ones mentioned all use different engines (Doom on IDTech, Dishonored on UE3, Fallout on Creation/Gamebryo).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is anyone getting random CTD on the main screen?
> keep happening then it works after 10times and is fine i mite go back to the old Nvidia driver


You are the 5th Nvidia user to report this on OCN from what I've seen and they too had to revert to the older driver.


----------



## .theMetal

I ended up turning off godrays, just to see. It seems like the colors pop more when there isn't that layer of fog floating around. I loved the godrays in farcry 4, but I'm not sure I might just bail on them here.

Also here is a sad story. I booked it over to target yesterday to grab some diapers. I looked around a bit for the Nuka Cola Jones stuff and didn't find any. I asked one of the dudes there and he said they sold out at noon on the day before. I was like ah dang, too late, I was fine with being late, I figured it would happen. Then he tells me two people bought them all from this store. The more I though about it, the more mad I got. I really wish they would have put a limit of two or something on them.

Besides that, I'm enjoying the game a ton. Crafting and what not, I finally made it to the city last night and sold a bunch of junk, the city is awesome.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If anyone currently hates their framerates, turn god rays completely off and put shadow distance to medium. In the big cities/towns the lowest I drop to is 53 now.

I wish there was a better solution but until bethsda or modders release something to where all system resources are utilized correctly I don't see any other option.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I wish there was a better solution but until bethsda or modders release something to where all system resources are utilized correctly I don't see any other option.


I wouldn't get my hopes up. Nobody ever made Skyrim have proper multithreading. It seems like an engine limitation that nobody but Bethesda can fix, but they won't fix it for Fallout 4 I'm sure. Maybe they'll fix it for TES VI.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> is anyone getting random CTD on the main screen?
> keep happening then it works after 10times and is fine i mite go back to the old Nvidia driver


When I had the game set to run regular fullscreen it would hang at a black screen upon running the game. I changed it to Borderless Window and it has ran great ever since. Give that a shot. I kinda like borderless anyway because i can just hit the windows button and open a browser to get some answers if need be.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I wish there was a better solution but until bethsda or modders release something to where all system resources are utilized correctly I don't see any other option.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get my hopes up. Nobody ever made Skyrim have proper multithreading. It seems like an engine limitation that nobody but Bethesda can fix, but they won't fix it for Fallout 4 I'm sure. Maybe they'll fix it for TES VI.
Click to expand...

I remember downloading a special .dll for New Vegas the first week or so it was out. It was a laggy mess even in a non-resource heavy area and the .dll made the launcher think I had a 9800 GT but after that my FPS soared even in towns and such.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I remember downloading a special .dll for New Vegas the first week or so it was out. It was a laggy mess even in a non-resource heavy area and the .dll made the launcher think I had a 9800 GT but after that my FPS soared even in towns and such.


Yeah that was probably related to RAM usage. If so I use a very similar fix.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that was probably related to RAM usage. If so I use a very similar fix.


Skyrim had a fix for CPU and FPS related issues in built up areas of the game. Only this time it was not related to the RAM. It was a fix which bypassed the hard-coded 2 core count. They were able to program better CPU usage by increasing the usable thread count in a way that actually boosted FPS. Bethesda then made an official patch with a fix which did something similar. Don't get me wrong, Skyrim is still CPU limited....

They should fix the issue or ditch the engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Skyrim had a fix for CPU and FPS related issues in built up areas of the game. Only this time it was not related to the RAM. It was a fix which bypassed the hard-coded 2 core count. They were able to program better CPU usage by increasing the usable thread count.


How well did it work?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that was probably related to RAM usage. If so I use a very similar fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim had a fix for CPU and FPS related issues in built up areas of the game. Only this time it was not related to the RAM. It was a fix which bypassed the hard-coded 2 core count. They were able to program better CPU usage by increasing the usable thread count in a way that actually boosted FPS. Bethesda then made an official patch with a fix which did something similar.
Click to expand...

In that case, not all hope is lost for Fallout 4 performance, even if modders are the ones who have to fix it initially.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How well did it work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> In that case, not all hope is lost for Fallout 4 performance, even if modders are the ones who have to fix it.


1.5x higher fps in CPU limited locations for me at the time. Other users reported double FPS on slower CPU's.
I tested in White Run. 32FPS jumped to around 46FPS. It was a mod at first, then Beth made a patch.
I suspect they've already done such tweaking, but FO4 has a lot more going in general, causing a slow down. The engine is just highly limited.


----------



## funfordcobra

Sooo are we looking at a month or more for a proper SLI profile like we waited with ESO?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sooo are we looking at a month or more for a proper SLI profile like we waited with ESO?


Possibly, but even so, SLI won't scale in CPU dependant parts of the game world.


----------



## candy_van

Does anyone have a copy of the default prefs.ini file?
Made a backup of the full .ini but forgot that one









Should still be able to go back and undo the changes + make a copy, but still - stupid move lol.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to drop by and say that I have been using this tool: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/? ever since Fallout 4 came out and it has been great! The included "Kodix's Tweaks" really do help to boost FPS by quite a lot.

You can read about Kodix's Tweaks here: https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3sdyu7/the_old_ini_tweaks_still_work

Although I am _very_ disappointed with how this game performs I still love it, I get between 45 - 75+ FPS on a single R9 290X (due to no crossfire support) using these settings + Kodix's Tweaks:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Resolution: 3440 x 1440p
Antialiasing: Off
Anisotropic Filtering: Off
Texture Quality: Ultra
Shadow Quality: Medium
Shadow Distance: Medium
Decal Quantity: Medium
Lighting Quality: High
Godrays Quality: Off (Type "gr off" in the console after loading your save)
Depth of Frield: Standard (Low)
Ambient Occlusion: SSAO (High)
Screen Space Reflections: On
Wetness: On
Rain Occlusion: Off
Motion Blur: On
Lens Flare: On
Object Fade: 50%
Actor Fade: 50%
Grass Fade: 50%
Item Fade: 50%
Distant Object Detail: High
Object Detail Fade: High





Note: The reason I said "75+ FPS" above is because I have removed the FPS Lock on the game and then forced a framerate cap of 75 fps to avoid the horrible screen-tearing. Plus the engine goes seriously haywire if you get much above that range.

Thanks!

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the default prefs.ini file?
> Made a backup of the full .ini but forgot that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should still be able to go back and undo the changes + make a copy, but still - stupid move lol.


Move the ones you have now out of the way and start the game. It will create new default .ini files.

As for the .ini file in the game directory, move it and verify the integrity of the game cache. It will re-download that file.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish there was a way to knock inconsiderate NPC's out of the way in small corridors like you could in Skyrim. I don't know why they took that feature off.


----------



## BradleyW

https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3sdyu7/the_old_ini_tweaks_still_work

I'm sceptical of "iNumHWThreads=8" actually doing anything at all. "uInterior Cell Buffer=12" and "uExterior Cell Buffer=144" on the other hand, I can't comment because I don't know what they are tied to exactly.

"iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000" won't do anything because it's tied to pre-rendered videos IIRC.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Move the ones you have now out of the way and start the game. It will create new default .ini files.
> 
> As for the .ini file in the game directory, move it and verify the integrity of the game cache. It will re-download that file.


Wait the prefs .ini and full one are both in the steam directory no? Made a copy of the full .ini, so just delete the prefs one entirely you're saying (then check cache in steam)?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Wait the prefs .ini and full one are both in the steam directory no? Made a copy of the full .ini, so just delete the prefs one entirely you're saying (then check cache in steam)?


My Docs has 2 or 3 .ini files. Move them.
The game dir has 1 .ini file. Move it.
Verify game.
Launch game.
You now have all default files.


----------



## candy_van

Awesome thanks man, and a nice even 1300 for ya


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Awesome thanks man, and a nice even 1300 for ya


Thanks Bud!


----------



## LiquidHaus

well last night I was able to get a consistent 45-50fps throughout the game with just one of my 7970s (I HAVE 4 DANG IT)

ini file fps UNcapped

rivatuner capped at 59fps
ccc capped at 59fps

god rays low
textures ultra
shadows high
distance draws high-ultra

it's a good amount of fun becoming situated with the game. so similar to skyrim once you see yourself doing the same animation as the dragonborn when you go to the armorer's bench lol. but whatever, i kinda like that tiny nostalgia trip.

btw headshots with a nice sniper rifle are SO satisfying.

EDIT: oh and the skyrim crossfire profile did NOT work for me. such a bummer.


----------



## GoLDii3

Biggest performance hog is godrays and shadow distance. The latter cripples performance hard on cities. Put it on medium,no more problems.

I am finding damn insects so annoying on hard. Especially the mutant bee.


----------



## funfordcobra

The freeze at console hack is making me want to punch kittens.


----------



## kremtok

My GTX 970 in the sig rig has me pegged at 60 fps throughout the entire game. I've also had the good fortune to have not seen any bugs that I would classify as worse than mildly annoying. Probably the worst is that, when invisible, I can't see my Pip-Boy. Fortunately, I use my iPad for that anyway, but anyone using just the in game version would be quite boned.

Anyone got a line on any good weapons?


----------



## LiquidHaus

guy on Reddit finds a way to make SLI work:

https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3s5ldy/how_to_get_sli_working_in_fallout_4/

can someone go try that with CCC please? I'm at work. I remember seeing the option for alternate frame rendering 1 & 2 when I was trying the skyrim profile on CCC.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone getting CTDs. Maybe try verifying the integrity of game cache in Steam? I'm on the latest driver too.
> Definitely try out some glasses. I don't know about gaming glasses, but real glasses for close range gaming (like reading glasses). Pretty strange that it happens in all of these Bethesda games, since the ones mentioned all use different engines (Doom on IDTech, Dishonored on UE3, Fallout on Creation/Gamebryo).


i verified it about 8 times had to reinstall it a few days ago to fix it still not helped. like it worked for 5 hours then it would happen for no reason not in game just on the main screen.
well i seem to of fixed it installed driver 358.50 and loaded twice with no problem


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Biggest performance hog is godrays and shadow distance. The latter cripples performance hard on cities. Put it on medium,no more problems.
> 
> I am finding damn insects so annoying on hard. Especially the mutant bee.


i got killed buy mutant flies on lv5 lol. i robed a trader caravan lonely woman on her own to my chances lol.
then after i killed the bull loads of flies come for the body and killed me they move so fast i could not shoot them. thats on hard also


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i got killed buy mutant flies on lv5 lol.


My first death in the game was also caused by Bloatflies, a big group of them very early in the game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Biggest performance hog is godrays and shadow distance. The latter cripples performance hard on cities. Put it on medium,no more problems.
> 
> I am finding damn insects so annoying on hard. Especially the mutant bee.
> 
> 
> 
> i got killed buy mutant flies on lv5 lol. i robed a trader caravan lonely woman on her own to my chances lol.
> then after i killed the bull loads of flies come for the body and killed me they move so fast i could not shoot them. thats on hard also
Click to expand...

Ever thought to simply "run away"?



















~Ceadder


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Everything in this game seems small and narrow. I miss large broad roads of FO3. Houses are small too. Everything seems cramped.


----------



## funfordcobra

I literally been stuck in a mission with 4 consoles in 4 close rooms for FOUR FREAKING HOURS getting TF out without the CONSOLE BUG! I am on the last one... now.. saved...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i got killed buy mutant flies on lv5 lol. i robed a trader caravan lonely woman on her own to my chances lol.
> then after i killed the bull loads of flies come for the body and killed me they move so fast i could not shoot them. thats on hard also


What no Nuke bug repellent?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My first death came when I was utterly owned by the Deathblow. For some stupid reason, I left the power armor in Sanctuary.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Everything in this game seems small and narrow. I miss large broad roads of FO3. Houses are small too. Everything seems cramped.


Most of the buildings I've found are much bigger than the ones in FO3. Both have mostly smaller roads, FO3 might just look bigger and more open to you since it is more empty and flat in comparison.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Everything in this game seems small and narrow. I miss large broad roads of FO3. Houses are small too. Everything seems cramped.


The houses seem small so far, but the roads and normal buildings seem pretty big to me. Then again, I haven't played FO3 and NV in forever.


----------



## funfordcobra

I miss the old FO3 random encounter events every loaded poly/square or whatever, I don't think they did it in this one like in new vegas didn't have a random event generator. They have an event generator but I don't think its random per square entry. That gave FO3 such a real feeling because you didn't know if you were approaching a battle of brotherhood of steel vs bandits or abunch or random dogs killing you to spaceships flying over.

I remember back on ps3 trying to get the alien blaster to fall out of the sky like a billion times lol.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> My first death in the game was also caused by Bloatflies, a big group of them very early in the game.


Them flies are killers man i could not hit them with bullets lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ever thought to simply "run away"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i could not run as i was trying to loot the trader i killed and robbed. karma got me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> What no Nuke bug repellent?


need a Nuke to kill them flies, but maybe they come back bigger and stronger

its fun on hard normal is just run and gun don't worry about dieing. Hard makes you fear the wastland


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Haven't been playing the game due to sickness but I told my brother to sign into my desktop back home and start playing.

This is what he has been sending me


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Haven't been playing the game due to sickness but I told my brother to sign into my desktop back home and start playing.
> 
> This is what he has been sending me


AHHHH KILL IT WITH FIRE. Except it looks like someone already tried that and failed. xD


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Everything in this game seems small and narrow. I miss large broad roads of FO3. Houses are small too. Everything seems cramped.


that's boston for you lol


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The crafting/repair system is a lot like Misery 2 mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, in the sense that there are many different types of materials in the world and any junk you find can be used as scrap parts. But Fallout 4's system is far more expansive, really impressive stuff.
> Yeah I'm actually surprised that headshots are still this ineffective. Although being a Bethesda game, Fallout 4 was never going to be very dependent on player skill at all. When in the mood for a skill based action game I'll reach for Dark Messiah or maybe Shadow Warrior or Dishonored.


I reach for heavily modded Skyrim myself. Made myself a musketeer Witch Hunter character, it's both difficult and rewarding. One shot, manual reloads and a bayonette with Hypothermia, cobb encumberance, ineed and Movement and Stamina overhaul installed.

Less script intensive than Frostfail and a million times harder.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> so similar to skyrim once you see yourself doing the same animation as the dragonborn when you go to the armorer's bench lol. but whatever, i kinda like that tiny nostalgia trip.


It's better than the Oblivion/Fallout 3 pair. You can tell they're getting more out of the engine than they did in Skyrim. And reusing small animations like that doesn't hurt, it saves a good bit of time and isn't glaringly obvious unless you really look close.


----------



## MonarchX

How important are the side-quests to the main missions? Are they necessary to complete the main-missions on the hardest difficulty? I hate it when side-quests are worthless to the main story/theme/plot of the game, like it was in Skyrim. Are side-quest content stories more interesting than in Skyrim or are they still good-old fetch/kill quests?

FYI: although Fallout 4 textures use low resolution, they also suffer from the use of TAA, which is an awesome AA that removes almost all of aliasing, but at the cost of heavy blur. To offset that blur, download ReShade 1.1.0 Framework or ReShade 1.1.0 SweetFX package and apply LumaSharpen (experiment with top 2 values). It helps a lot with making the textures looking crappy, rather than really crappy.


----------



## funfordcobra

whats up with food at walden pond? I have 20 plants set but nothing is adding to food. Are they all cannibals?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How important are the side-quests to the main missions? Are they necessary to complete the main-missions on the hardest difficulty? I hate it when side-quests are worthless to the main story/theme/plot of the game, like it was in Skyrim. Are side-quest content stories more interesting than in Skyrim or are they still good-old fetch/kill quests?


If you blow through main quests its likely to be a 4-5 hour game. If you explore its 200+hours.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How important are the side-quests to the main missions? Are they necessary to complete the main-missions on the hardest difficulty? I hate it when side-quests are worthless to the main story/theme/plot of the game, like it was in Skyrim. Are side-quest content stories more interesting than in Skyrim or are they still good-old fetch/kill quests?


Whoever answers this question, please do it in spoiler form. I do NOT want anything to be ruined for me. I am still playing in the early stages and having a blast doing so, I might add. The story thus far is way more interesting than NV or FO3.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Main story isn't 4-5 hours, it's FAR beyond that.



I have spent 4 hours trying to get into a zone (from dying, not bugging) lol

That is all


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Whoever answers this question, please do it in spoiler form. I do NOT want anything to be ruined for me. I am still playing in the early stages and having a blast doing so, I might add. The story thus far is way more interesting than NV or FO3.


Why is that? I did not ask for any specifics. I am asking a general question and I do not see how answering it will spoil anything.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I reach for heavily modded Skyrim myself. Made myself a musketeer Witch Hunter character, it's both difficult and rewarding. One shot, manual reloads and a bayonette with Hypothermia, cobb encumberance, ineed and Movement and Stamina overhaul installed.
> 
> Less script intensive than Frostfail and a million times harder.


Frostfall had so many features though and can be configured to be really hardcore like I had it. I loved that mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How important are the side-quests to the main missions? Are they necessary to complete the main-missions on the hardest difficulty? I hate it when side-quests are worthless to the main story/theme/plot of the game, like it was in Skyrim.


(Spoiler free answer) That's Bethesda's goal though. They're meant to be separate. They seem to be separate here too, although I haven't played enough to confirm.

The side quests near the start of the game (starting area) are simple kill or fetch quests or the like. It's typical Bethesda fashion; a simple quest that takes you to a very interesting place to explore. I haven't gotten far but I heard the quests get more interesting later on.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you blow through main quests its likely to be a 4-5 hour game. If you explore its 200+hours.


Is there a point to doing side-quests?
- In games like Divinity: Original Sin, Baldur's Gate, Pillars of Eternity, etc. doing side-quests was almost a necessity because without side-quests you could not level up to a high-enough or get good-enough items/gear to advance in main story due to usually-tough main story opponents.
- In games like Witcher 3, doing side-quests was not necessary to advance in the game, but doing side-quests provided pure pleasure due to interesting side-quest content, emotional conversations and cut scenes, cool and usually unique story that often demanded making tough choices, additional explanations to the main story, and the whole spectacle in general.
- In games like Skyrim, doing side-quests was almost for the sake of spending time away from the main story, , which rarely had interesting or unique content (exploration was repetitive), a good story, much interaction,and practically no cut scenes and almost nothing was emotional, just robotic exploration of locations, many of which seemed similar due to constantly repetitive tiles, textures, items, and other graphics assets. I think Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas were just like Skyrim in this regard, but it has been a long time since I played those games and therefore I do not remember.

Is Fallout 4 side-questing similar to Skyrim side-questing? Or is it similar to Divinity: Original Sin side-questing? Or maybe Bethesda learned a few lessons from Witcher 3 and made Fallout 4 side-questing similar to Witcher 3 side-questing?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why is that? I did not ask for any specifics. I am asking a general question and I do not see how answering it will spoil anything.


You seem like a very picky gamer no offense. First you keep trashing the graphics in other threads saying "no thanks" then you buy the game, now your complaining about the textures again and side quests. This game does not have trash textures IMO some look fantastic, others are admittedly lackluster I agree, but still not all that relevant. Also this game and all Bethesda games are about the journey and exploration. If you don't want to do side quests and explore for better guns/armor/stories that's a huge waste of a game IMO.

Again no offense but try and take this game for what it is, rather than try and complain and change it to what you want.

To answer your query though, side quests are not mandatory but a good amount tie into the story. Check brother hood of steel, minute men, etc.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You seem like a very picky gamer no offense. First you keep trashing the graphics in other threads saying "no thanks" then you buy the game, now your complaining about the textures again and side quests. This game does not have trash textures IMO some look fantastic, others are admittedly lackluster I agree, but still not all that relevant. Also this game and all Bethesda games are about the journey and exploration. If you don't want to do side quests and explore for better guns/armor/stories that's a huge waste of a game IMO.
> 
> Again no offense but try and take this game for what it is, rather than try and complain and change it to what you want.
> 
> To answer your query though, side quests are not mandatory but a good amount tie into the story. Check brother hood of steel, minute men, etc.


Of course hes picky, should have seen him in the Metal Gear Solid 5 thread.


----------



## Jawws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Loving the game! So you scrap items to get the materials from them to build things. If I store things in the workshop bench, should I scrap everything first, or does it automatically have access to the steel, wood ect? If I do need to scrap everything first, do I have to drop it on the ground first...or is there a way to scrap it while I'm carrying it, or while it's in the workshop storage?


Did you get an answer to this? Cause I also am wondering.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Why is that? I did not ask for any specifics. I am asking a general question and I do not see how answering it will spoil anything.


I never said YOU did... I am asking people to put it in spoiler form in case THEIR replies contain spoilers.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawws*
> 
> Did you get an answer to this? Cause I also am wondering.


From what I have seen, it automatically scraps things when you go to create mods. This works for sure at the weapons bench and armor bench. I haven't tried it elsewhere.


----------



## Matthew89

4K with the decay reshade preset


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawws*
> 
> Did you get an answer to this? Cause I also am wondering.


When you move items to your workbench storage, they automatically become available as scrap material when crafting. I believe the game breaks down the actual items as needed. How it prioritizes which ones get broken down first, I have no earthly idea.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> 4K with the decay reshade preset


Looks great! I'd like to hear about what graphics settings you're using as well.

Also, what are all you equipped with there? Looks BA.









Not sure how much of this will get noticed but I can mirror many thoughts people have about this game. Was very excited to get it launch evening. I have no issues with stability, just some bugs here and there. My character is suffering from "black face". I don't know how but shortly after leaving the vault my characters face has been pure black. Looks dumb. Not sure how to fix that. Otherwise I'm enjoying the game. Some things are improved, some things seem worse than FO3 and NV but I'll either get used to it or fix with mods later on.

Major complaint that I have (aside from the interface/GUI changes) is that enemies are WAY too tough. My guns aren't great but everything is just a bullet sponge. I hate that. I'm way too used to the realistic damage/headshot mods for NV. Action could be first rate in this but I need this addressed. Can't wait til the creation kit comes out.

Graphics are hit and miss. Sometimes the game looks genuinely gorgeous. Other times it looks so bad it's not funny. Doesn't bother me not having the best graphics but the inconsistency does. Again, mods can fix.

No crashes or anything huge. Running on my sig rig at mostly high/ultra settings @1440p and get at worse upper teens to 30fps outside in detailed areas. In lesser detailed areas and indoors I can get an easy 40-60fps. Wish it was smoother but no solid SLI support and I'm using nVidia drivers from this summer. Maybe I'll get even more FPS with newer drivers and real SLI support. I'm okay with the performance so far.

I'm only a few hours in but I'm loving it! I could actually do without mods and enjoy but if there was ONE mod...it's gotta be a realistic damage mod. I need that.


----------



## funfordcobra

4k looks great standing still, then you move..


----------



## GoLDii3

If anyone is interested,i figured out how to keep the original english voices,while having both interface and subtitles in another language,example spanish.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All you need to do is download the spanish voices,but you don't need em. What you need are the subtitles,wich come with the voices as ".DLSTRING, .ILSTRING and .STRING" files.

Then you need to rename the english voices in the data folder from "Voices" to "Voices_es" or whatever language is supported. If you don't do that,you will have subtitles in the language you prefer and english audio,but no translated interface,wich will remain in english.

Once you have renamed the voices,you need to edit the Fallout config file.

Under general
sLanguage= To language you want example sLanguage=es

Under archive
SResourceArchiveList=Fallout4 - Voices.ba2 to for example Fallout4 - Voices_es.ba2

Make sure you keep the file to read only and you will need to edit the config file again everytime you use the Option menu on the launcher. If you don't,game will crash because it will reset the edited values in the config file,thus not being able to locate the voices file.

If everything is done right,you should have the original voices in english,with subtitles and interface of the language you prefer.











By the way,so far it's not that bad of a game,even if i don't really like too much the fact that story is not so linear. Playing it fine at 60 FPS with those settings:

Texture quality on Ultra
Shadow quality on High
Shadow distance on Medium
Decals on High
Lightning on High
Godrays on Low

All additional settings on


----------



## funfordcobra

Soo out of 24 hours of game play my towns have only been attacked once. Pretty lame. I don't know what the point in all the DEF is if you only need 1 turret per town..


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Soo out of 24 hours of game play my towns have only been attacked once. Pretty lame. I don't know what the point in all the DEF is if you only need 1 turret per town..


I'm glad you brought this up. I'm curious how often or at what point you start getting attacked. I have 8 people and various other goodies at my base but I've never been attacked yet.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Soo out of 24 hours of game play my towns have only been attacked once. Pretty lame. I don't know what the point in all the DEF is if you only need 1 turret per town..


Yeah, 20 hours here and none of mine have been attacked yet. (well, I haven't witnessed one being attacked)

Although, I returned to Sanctuary only to find all of my power generators needed repaired. I don't know if they only last so long or if my generators were destroyed by attack?


----------



## Infrasonic

Only ~10hrs played and one of my 'satellite' compounds was attacked once. I believe it was Ten Pines. Had no defenses there as I had just established it. Main Sanctuary compound has not seen any action. Hope it does cuz I've got a machine gun turret waiting.


----------



## Gib007

I've been reading reviews on Metacritic and Steam and apparently this game is terrible and a bad example of a Fallout game??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

One of my settlements just died. I went from 2 people to 0. Any idea of how to revive the settlement?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I've been reading reviews on Metacritic and Steam and apparently this game is terrible and a bad example of a Fallout game??


I don't think so. I am loving it so far.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I've been reading reviews on Metacritic and Steam and apparently this game is terrible and a bad example of a Fallout game??


There's about 30 pages of opinions here already if you care to actually look for it.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One of my settlements just died. I went from 2 people to 0. Any idea of how to revive the settlement?


I remember seing an ingame tip saying that you could revive a fallen ally with a stimpak. Maybe try that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I remember seing an ingame tip saying that you could revive a fallen ally with a stimpak. Maybe try that?


I will go back to see if there are any survivors


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will go back to see if there are any survivors


Check your recruitment beacon also. Make sure its powered and turned on, more should come.

My only problem with settlements is those resources needed for the fancier stuff. I may have to go on specific junk runs for all the gears and oil and such. I usually don't pick up tons of junk to scrap since im carrying tons of gear for various reasons.

I wish Dogmeat would wear his dog armor though. I keep putting it on him and he never wears it







that would be so fun.


----------



## DBEAU

Anyone using the companion app? I've found it's really nice if you have a decent size tablet you can just set it on your desk so you don't have to pull up your pibboy every time you want to look at the map.


----------



## Infrasonic

I've got it downloaded but haven't bothered with it yet. Will look into that this weekend.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Check your recruitment beacon also. Make sure its powered and turned on, more should come.
> 
> My only problem with settlements is those resources needed for the fancier stuff. I may have to go on specific junk runs for all the gears and oil and such. I usually don't pick up tons of junk to scrap since im carrying tons of gear for various reasons.
> 
> I wish Dogmeat would wear his dog armor though. I keep putting it on him and he never wears it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be so fun.


That is a great idea! I will try that if I can't revive anyone.

As for your comment about your dog, I asked my significant other and her reply was "You don't dress up dogs, you dress up toys."


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I've been reading reviews on Metacritic and Steam and apparently this game is terrible and a bad example of a Fallout game??


I don't know about the Steam reviews, but Metacritic has a problem where people who haven't even played the game post a ton of negative reviews causing the score to tank. The fact that a lot of the metacritic user reviews came out less than 12 hours after the game released makes me feel like that's what happened with this game.

I personally love it. It does have some problems like most Bethesda games do, but what the game does right completely outweighs any of those issues IMO. I actually think it does Fallout better than FO3 and NV did since it really gets the atmosphere down and the slightly cartoony art-style reminds me more of the older Fallout games. They also nailed the power armor this time around, making it feel like you're piloting this hulking suit of armor rather than just being something you wear.

Needless to say, I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So once in awhile I will get stuttering. Until I turned off "Surface optimizations, and tess modes to use application settings. Could be coincidence, but have not had stuttering at all now, I even cranked it up to 2k downsampled, and added shader and lighting mods, runs so smooth still. Godrays low, AA off with 2k downsampled. Id check it out yall


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Anyone using the companion app? I've found it's really nice if you have a decent size tablet you can just set it on your desk so you don't have to pull up your pibboy every time you want to look at the map.


I'm using it on my iPad Mini. Works great as an accessory and it's very useful. I like the integration.


----------



## Gib007

I'm glad to hear positive stuff about it. I really want to enjoy Fallout 4 once I finish Witcher 3 and its DLC.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is there a point to doing side-quests?
> - In games like Divinity: Original Sin, Baldur's Gate, Pillars of Eternity, etc. doing side-quests was almost a necessity because without side-quests you could not level up to a high-enough or get good-enough items/gear to advance in main story due to usually-tough main story opponents.
> - In games like Witcher 3, doing side-quests was not necessary to advance in the game, but doing side-quests provided pure pleasure due to interesting side-quest content, emotional conversations and cut scenes, cool and usually unique story that often demanded making tough choices, additional explanations to the main story, and the whole spectacle in general.
> - In games like Skyrim, doing side-quests was almost for the sake of spending time away from the main story, , which rarely had interesting or unique content (exploration was repetitive), a good story, much interaction,and practically no cut scenes and almost nothing was emotional, just robotic exploration of locations, many of which seemed similar due to constantly repetitive tiles, textures, items, and other graphics assets. I think Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas were just like Skyrim in this regard, but it has been a long time since I played those games and therefore I do not remember.
> 
> Is Fallout 4 side-questing similar to Skyrim side-questing? Or is it similar to Divinity: Original Sin side-questing? Or maybe Bethesda learned a few lessons from Witcher 3 and made Fallout 4 side-questing similar to Witcher 3 side-questing?


In Wither 3 the world did not level to your character so like Divinity: Original Sin, Baldur's Gate, Pillars of Eternity you needed to level up to face those enemies by doing side quests. Beth, since Morrowind, decided that most things would level up with you, so you could take on the characters in the main quest and finish the main quest fast without doing much of the side quests.

Example, I was level 55 before I faced the evil dragon in Skyrim and 4 swings killed him, my brother skipped most of the side quests faced the main villain at level 12 and killed him as well.

I don't like things in the world that level up as you do. I want to feel like some quests and areas are dangerous and an instant kill unless my character comes prepared for maximum pay-off and investment in my character. Bethesda just keeps dumbing things down.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is a great idea! I will try that if I can't revive anyone.
> 
> As for your comment about your dog, I asked my significant other and her reply was "You don't dress up dogs, you dress up toys."


Well, Dogmeat IS kind of like a toy. More a test dummy really. I send him in first to test the enemies weapons. If he falls over quickly, I know to exercise caution









Addition: Actually, 1 thing is kinda bothering me about FO4. Companion control. I miss the control wheel from NV since it was easy to make them work the way you want. Most of my companion experience is with Dogmeat but others still don't seem as easy to control. Maybe I just have to spend more time with other people instead of my dog... but I just have so much peanut butter I don't want to go to waste


----------



## Alvarado

Oh the "town" of covenant is too creepy but not in the typical scary type, these people are too happy.


----------



## gr4474

I have had the audio cut off in the game, and had to to restart to get it back. Has anyone had this happen?

Nice tweeks to limit FPS, turn Vsync off and whatnot:

https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3s6ile/disable_vsync_for_zero_input_lag_and_limit_fps/

This video shows some ini files that the thread misses: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvlXwSpTDoA


----------



## boredgunner

Playing on Survival mode, got into a fight with a pack of Ghouls including a Legendary Feral Ghoul Roamer and a Glowing One (by far the toughest), and also a group of Super Mutants including a Legendary one. All at pretty much the same time. Video to follow! This game is so similar to Fallout 3, only with greatly improved gameplay.


----------



## funfordcobra

It won't let me go higher it's the top!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 
> 
> It won't let me go higher it's the top!


Nice! My settlement consists of 20 beds crammed in an old house, I only now found out about the limit on settlers (17 for me) after building 15 more beds and prepping another house...

There's gotta be a way to remove the settler limit.

Also yesterday I came out of the Mass Pike tunnel, turned around and saw that it was the tunnel with the building right over it. Cue a "holy crap I've driven through this tunnel a dozen times" moment. Pretty cool to see my city in ruins.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Nice! My settlement consists of 20 beds crammed in an old house, I only now found out about the limit on settlers (17 for me) after building 15 more beds and prepping another house...
> 
> There's gotta be a way to remove the settler limit.
> 
> Also yesterday I came out of the Mass Pike tunnel, turned around and saw that it was the tunnel with the building right over it. Cue a "holy crap I've driven through this tunnel a dozen times" moment. Pretty cool to see my city in ruins.


Wait, there's a limit to how many people you can have per settlement?


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm gonna start spawning deathclaws to test my defenses! seems like the only real way..

I don't have near 15 I think I have 8. That house is MINE. All mine are crammed in the 2 story box and out on the lawn.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wait, there's a limit to how many people you can have per settlement?


Yes, 10 + your charisma. So 7 charisma, 17 settlers, max 11 charisma so 21 settlers.

Only a matter of time until someone figures out how to remove the limit with mods, I did some snooping around with TesVedit and TesVsnip but without proper modding tools even simple changes are difficult.


----------



## funfordcobra

player.placeatme 0001db4c 15


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> player.placeatme 0001db4c 15


Don't forget tgm before hand..


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Yeah, 20 hours here and none of mine have been attacked yet. (well, I haven't witnessed one being attacked)
> 
> Although, I returned to Sanctuary only to find all of my power generators needed repaired. I don't know if they only last so long or if my generators were destroyed by attack?


I only consider Sanctuary "my town". Do you consider any town you clear to be yours, or am I missing something? I want towns (plural).


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Check your recruitment beacon also. Make sure its powered and turned on, more should come.
> 
> My only problem with settlements is those resources needed for the fancier stuff. I may have to go on specific junk runs for all the gears and oil and such. I usually don't pick up tons of junk to scrap since im carrying tons of gear for various reasons.
> 
> I wish Dogmeat would wear his dog armor though. I keep putting it on him and he never wears it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be so fun.


How did you know to build a radio beacon? Was it in a mission or suggested?﻿ Also I didn't think to build generators. I'm about 20 hours in, but I think I'm either missing something, or haven't got to a mission to do this yet.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> How did you know to build a radio beacon? Was it in a mission or suggested?﻿ Also I didn't think to build generators. I'm about 20 hours in, but I think I'm either missing something, or haven't got to a mission to do this yet.


It says in the description.

If you want lots of settlers put a bed or two, a beacon, and enough food for 2 people in every settlement you come across. As people go to the various settlements tell them to move to wherever you want. I went from having 8 people in Sanctuary and 7 in the Castle to 17 in each in about 45 minutes.


----------



## JozefH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I finally received my copy of the Pip Boy Edition today. I'll get it install asap.


is the case it came in good plastic? LxWxH? something says to me it would be supercool to mini itx it and throw in one of those fallout 970s


----------



## funfordcobra

my little guys vs 200 claws!


----------



## DBEAU

I think there may be an issue with changing FOV back to default after you increase it. I'm playing around with FOV to see if it is actually doing anything and I change it from 90 back to 70 and now the game CTD every time.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Holy #$%% that's a lot of death claws. lol

So I have a stupid question, how do I know if im getting to the end of the game? I don't want to accidently finish the game and wish I had explored more.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Holy #$%% that's a lot of death claws. lol
> 
> So I have a stupid question, how do I know if im getting to the end of the game? I don't want to accidently finish the game and wish I had explored more.


the game keeps going after you beat the main quest


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Holy #$%% that's a lot of death claws. lol
> 
> So I have a stupid question, how do I know if im getting to the end of the game? I don't want to accidently finish the game and wish I had explored more.


Does Fallout 4 even have an ending like Fallout 3 pre-Broken Steel? I would assume it doesn't, and it's like other Bethesda games in which the game continues after finishing the campaign.

- EDIT: Well there it is.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea except New vegas made me reset to an earlier save, I thought I remembered F3 doing the same....


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think there may be an issue with changing FOV back to default after you increase it. I'm playing around with FOV to see if it is actually doing anything and I change it from 90 back to 70 and now the game CTD every time.


Nevermind... it was the LUMASHARPEN.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think there may be an issue with changing FOV back to default after you increase it. I'm playing around with FOV to see if it is actually doing anything and I change it from 90 back to 70 and now the game CTD every time.


Are you using console commands or ini edits?

In fallout4.ini add these lines under [Interface]:
fDefaultWorldFOV=80
fDefault1stPersonFOV=90

World FoV is 3rd person, 1st is 1st obviously. You can pick whatever, that's just the FoV I use.


----------



## gr4474

how do you change shadow distance and god rays? I googled but not finding a clear answer. Thanks!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Fallout4prefs.ini under [Display]
I believe shadows are fShadowDistance=20000.0000
I think godrays are

Fallout4.ini under [Display]
bNvGodraysEnable=1


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Fallout4prefs.ini under [Display]
> I believe shadows are fShadowDistance=20000.0000
> I think godrays are
> 
> Fallout4.ini under [Display]
> bNvGodraysEnable=1


Thanks, but are those the ini files in "My Documents", or in the Steam location? Also, for shadows...is 20000 high, medium, low....or what? Is "1" for Godrays High, Med, or Low? Would like to know what all the settings are so I can play with them. Thanks again.

Edit: BTW do you mean 2000 for Shadow Distance?

Edit: My distance was already set to 3000 (Medium?)...and Godrays are at "1". I let GeForce Experience auto-optimize my game, but shadow distance and godrays aren't in the list of settings it changes. Either that changed them though, or I already did it, following a tweak guide...and just don't remember. ...or it was already like that.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Thanks, but are those the ini files in "My Documents", or in the Steam location? Also, for shadows...is 20000 high, medium, low....or what? Is "1" for Godrays High, Med, or Low? Would like to know what all the settings are so I can play with them. Thanks again.


Under My Documents/My Games/Fallout4

20,000 on the shadows is ultra. Not sure about the other numbers, sorry.

Check this out, good comparison of settings. I recommend using the launcher for all the basic settings.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide#fallout-4-graphics-settings

Edit: just remembered, check under your game directory. There will be files called ultra.ini, high.ini, etc and those are the default settings for whatever quality. Reference that for numbers you need.

3,000 shadow distance is low settings... 20k is ultra.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I only consider Sanctuary "my town". Do you consider any town you clear to be yours, or am I missing something? I want towns (plural).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> How did you know to build a radio beacon? Was it in a mission or suggested?﻿ Also I didn't think to build generators. I'm about 20 hours in, but I think I'm either missing something, or haven't got to a mission to do this yet.


Ok. I watched a quick video on the radio tower, and it is a mission that pops up as soon as you clear the mole rates out of the drive-in. I cleared the drive-in yesterday, but didn't get that mission. Should I build it anyway? Also, should I build one in every town...or is that the only one needed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Under My Documents/My Games/Fallout4
> 
> 20,000 on the shadows is ultra. Not sure about the other numbers, sorry.
> 
> Check this out, good comparison of settings. I recommend using the launcher for all the basic settings.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide#fallout-4-graphics-settings
> 
> Edit: just remembered, check under your game directory. There will be files called ultra.ini, high.ini, etc and those are the default settings for whatever quality. Reference that for numbers you need.
> 
> 3,000 shadow distance is low settings... 20k is ultra.


Thanks!


----------



## Lhotse

Where did the 'X-01 Power Armor' go ?! I went to the 'location' and was expecting to find this....



this,



and this.



What I found when I got there was this....



and this,



I didn't even get the arm piece and I brought back the entire chassis, so it's not as if I left anything behind !


----------



## gr4474

I just got this gun! get it now in case they fix it!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> my little guys vs 200 claws!


cool but a bit easy put it on hard or something lol


----------



## romanlegion13th

some screens of me killing the first trader i seen







on hard mode its a dog eat dog world
In 4K also
last one was strange a skull with pool ball for a eye


----------



## Lhotse

Here's a nice video on how to build high-ceiling structures.

http://assets2.ign.com/videos/zencoder/2015/11/6/1920/a9ee46ae3211a8a8a750350537151ca9-5000000-1446874636-w.mp4


----------



## gr4474

Haven't seen any traveling traders or raiders. Feels like it's needs more random activity. Love it though.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So far this game hasn't been to bad, I've screwed up with my skill tree and wasted a lot of resources and caps on crap so I may end up restarting but... does anyone else hate the dog as much as I do?

I'm trying to do missions stealth and the stupid thing just runs out and attacks everything, tell it to stay, it moves after a minute, dismiss him and the idiot pops back up after a little while







wish I could just kill the spastic thing.

Edit,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just got this gun! get it now in case they fix it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy crap I seriously didn't expect that to work but it did







.



This still doesn't make up for the dog being a spastic stupid heap of crap in my game tho


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Haven't seen any traveling traders or raiders. Feels like it's needs more random activity. Love it though.


seen 2 near the start, one had 2 armed guards so scared me off.
2ed lone woman took my chances traded with here then set a trap with mines and frag nade


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just got this gun! get it now in case they fix it!


Got it - thx!

if only I had some ammo for it....

edit: some rumours Dog will have some ammo for it if you did the exploit. will check in a bit.

edit #2: Yup 200 rounds.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So far this game hasn't been to bad, I've screwed up with my skill tree and wasted a lot of resources and caps on crap so I may end up restarting but... does anyone else hate the dog as much as I do?
> 
> I'm trying to do missions stealth and the stupid thing just runs out and attacks everything, tell it to stay, it moves after a minute, dismiss him and the idiot pops back up after a little while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I could just kill the spastic thing.
> 
> Edit,
> Holy crap I seriously didn't expect that to work but it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This still doesn't make up for the dog being a spastic stupid heap of crap in my game tho


Why don't you just send it home?


----------



## zealord

wow this game can be so mind-boggling bad.

I passed through a door and it now an auto-save and I get instantly attacked by 3 feral ghoul + glowing one type of thing and I can't even react because they basically stand ON my position and I am instantly dead everytime I load.

jesus f christ.

why the hell do enemies follow me through doors and when I am through they are already there attacking me? what the hell is that? are they serious?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Why don't you just send it home?


Dismissing it sends it home, the thing rocks up again after about 10 mins







, I'm gonna restart my game and hopefully that fixes the spastic thing.

On another note, I was playing around with graphic settings to try and get some more frames, I get 25 on Ultra and 35 on Low







, I know this game doesn't like AMD but wow (I run Rainmeter and some other crap in the back ground though). Anyone else have that?


----------



## tylerand

So, since my PC is unable to run FO4, i'm curious how much worse it is for the Xbox One? Is the stutter issue that's being reported a big problem? Am i better off waiting until i upgrade my pc in a month or so?

Been itching to play the game, and the fact that it's sitting there installed on my laptop but unable to play is driving me insane.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So far this game hasn't been to bad, I've screwed up with my skill tree and wasted a lot of resources and caps on crap so I may end up restarting but... does anyone else hate the dog as much as I do?
> 
> I'm trying to do missions stealth and the stupid thing just runs out and attacks everything, tell it to stay, it moves after a minute, dismiss him and the idiot pops back up after a little while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I could just kill the spastic thing.


You can order him to just follow you. I think it's useful since sometimes it disables enemies. Plus i get sad when he gets hurt


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You can order him to just follow you. I think it's useful since sometimes it disables enemies. *Plus i get sad when he gets hurt*


I saw this on a gameplay video. I don't think they should have made that animation. Very upsetting to see.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea explored the whole open map. (outside)

Zero random encounters besides what you normally get in untouched cities. I was actually not killing while exploring in fear that later everything would be dead and wouldn't respawn when I was actually going to grind all quests..


----------



## Frankzro

So this question is for anyone with the PS4 Verison of the game.

Has anyone else noticed that changing the look speed does absolutely NOTHING for your AIM down sight aiming speed?

In fact I think its the same speed... no mattet what I set it to its slow as crap! ! Are there any settings thay can help because getting killed by easy to kill mobs sucks when aiming is slower than snails.

JESUS I miss my gaming laptop... I got desperate and bought thid game for a PS4 that I hardly like using because its inconvenienced to use right now plus as nice as the PS4 controller is, it forces my hands to develop carpal tunnel faster... resulting in sore hands after playing... I need a mouse


----------



## zealord

Okay so Fallout4 is definitely not for me. It has just too many flaws for my taste and stands in a stark contrast to the release of MGSV TPP which had probably the best gameplay and controls of any game in a long time.

The controls are super clunky. They don't feel snappy. Changing weapons is arduous and the console-centric menus don't help at all. Swinging a melee weapon feels like I'm playing DayZ with buggy zombies. When I shoot with a firearm the bullets just disappear. Like there is no obstacle that blocks the travel path of the projectile, but still the bullet just vanishes and the enemy isn't hurt. It's not like that happens sometines, but 70% of my ammunition lands god knows where.
Then there is the V.A.T.S. system that is even worse. If you are close to the enemy then the bullets fly right over the enemy and if you are too far away then they never even reach the target. I didn't even know what the VATS system was until I read about it online. The game never introduced it to me. It seems like an important enough feature to aleast have an introduction without digging for it somwhere.
I don't even want to start on throwing grenades. I honestly have no idea how it works. I probably have never damaged a single enemy with a grenade, but killed myself multiple times.

Nothing in this game feels polished. Dialogues are cut-off. Sub-titles are not properly shown. The camera goes into a different direction while in a conversation.

I never know if an enemy is too strong or a quest too difficult for me. I am overwhelmed by the options the game offers early on and the feeling of reward and accomplishment is never there for me. I clear settlements, kill raiders and ghouls for the last couple of hours I played.

Everything is bloated. Some may like it and I can understand why, but I have like 50 different weapons, 200 junk items, 60 aid items to restore my health and going through them is so bothersome and kills the immersion for me.

Enemies follow me through doors (that also take long to load). They await me on the other side of it hitting in my face. The collision detection of enemies is horrible and I can't pass them in a corridor. When an enemy is running at me I can't dodge is because his attack anamtions starts a "lock-on" sequence where he is definitely going to hit me no matter if I stand still or try to dodge.

Then there is the performance. I don't know why, but it doesn't matter what graphical settings I use there are cities and places where the fps just drop to like 20~ and apparently most/everyone has those problems. I tried the game on the lowest possible settings and even then I couldn't get a stable performance.
Many people dislike the graphics quality of this game and I somewhat agree. For what the game looks like it runs very poorly. It's not like the graphics are too bad for me, but why the game runs so badly is beyond me.
Animations and gamespeed is tied to fps(or v-sync some people mentioned that). Apparently the game even has bugs with G-sync/freesync that are gamebreaking. AA options are either jaggy-hell or greasy-muddy I need glasses now mode.
Why is there no option to turn on/off v-sync in the launcher or the game directly? I have to go into 4 different .ini files just to change that.
Why is sensitivity hidden in the .ini files? The game has different horizontal and vertical sensitivity. It is somewhat unplayable before changing it.
Why are there not many graphical options in the game directly, but you need to change them in Launcher? Restarting the game and loading a save takes ages.

Loading times? Okay granted I have put the game on my HDD, but how are loading times for you? That take forever for me.

The game crashed 4 times in 10~ hours for me where the screen went black and I needed to manually restart my PC. This may have something to do with alt-tabbing, but it's 2015 games shouldn't crash when you alt-tab.

Sorry for the long post/rant. The game is so frustrating for me to play. I don't understand why this game gets so much praise when it is clearly in a state where most other games would've been torn apart.


----------



## r0llinlacs

lol...


----------



## .theMetal

Brahmin, you are drunk, get off the jungle gym.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay so Fallout4 is definitely not for me. It has just too many flaws for my taste and stands in a stark contrast to the release of MGSV TPP which had probably the best gameplay and controls of any game in a long time.
> 
> The controls are super clunky. They don't feel snappy. Changing weapons is arduous and the console-centric menus don't help at all. Swinging a melee weapon feels like I'm playing DayZ with buggy zombies. When I shoot with a firearm the bullets just disappear. Like there is no obstacle that blocks the travel path of the projectile, but still the bullet just vanishes and the enemy isn't hurt. It's not like that happens sometines, but 70% of my ammunition lands god knows where.
> Then there is the V.A.T.S. system that is even worse. If you are close to the enemy then the bullets fly right over the enemy and if you are too far away then they never even reach the target. I didn't even know what the VATS system was until I read about it online. The game never introduced it to me. It seems like an important enough feature to aleast have an introduction without digging for it somwhere.
> I don't even want to start on throwing grenades. I honestly have no idea how it works. I probably have never damaged a single enemy with a grenade, but killed myself multiple times.
> 
> Nothing in this game feels polished. Dialogues are cut-off. Sub-titles are not properly shown. The camera goes into a different direction while in a conversation.
> 
> I never know if an enemy is too strong or a quest too difficult for me. I am overwhelmed by the options the game offers early on and the feeling of reward and accomplishment is never there for me. I clear settlements, kill raiders and ghouls for the last couple of hours I played.
> 
> Everything is bloated. Some may like it and I can understand why, but I have like 50 different weapons, 200 junk items, 60 aid items to restore my health and going through them is so bothersome and kills the immersion for me.
> 
> Enemies follow me through doors (that also take long to load). They await me on the other side of it hitting in my face. The collision detection of enemies is horrible and I can't pass them in a corridor. When an enemy is running at me I can't dodge is because his attack anamtions starts a "lock-on" sequence where he is definitely going to hit me no matter if I stand still or try to dodge.
> 
> Then there is the performance. I don't know why, but it doesn't matter what graphical settings I use there are cities and places where the fps just drop to like 20~ and apparently most/everyone has those problems. I tried the game on the lowest possible settings and even then I couldn't get a stable performance.
> Many people dislike the graphics quality of this game and I somewhat agree. For what the game looks like it runs very poorly. It's not like the graphics are too bad for me, but why the game runs so badly is beyond me.
> Animations and gamespeed is tied to fps(or v-sync some people mentioned that). Apparently the game even has bugs with G-sync/freesync that are gamebreaking. AA options are either jaggy-hell or greasy-muddy I need glasses now mode.
> Why is there no option to turn on/off v-sync in the launcher or the game directly? I have to go into 4 different .ini files just to change that.
> Why is sensitivity hidden in the .ini files? The game has different horizontal and vertical sensitivity. It is somewhat unplayable before changing it.
> Why are there not many graphical options in the game directly, but you need to change them in Launcher? Restarting the game and loading a save takes ages.
> 
> Loading times? Okay granted I have put the game on my HDD, but how are loading times for you? That take forever for me.
> 
> The game crashed 4 times in 10~ hours for me where the screen went black and I needed to manually restart my PC. This may have something to do with alt-tabbing, but it's 2015 games shouldn't crash when you alt-tab.
> 
> Sorry for the long post/rant. The game is so frustrating for me to play. I don't understand why this game gets so much praise when it is clearly in a state where most other games would've been torn apart.


But everything you are saying is typical of a Bethesda game. Have you not played and previous Fallouts or even skyrim?

Putting all that aside the game is great and a lot of fun


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> But everything you are saying is typical of a Bethesda game. Have you not played and previous Fallouts or even skyrim?
> 
> Putting all that aside the game is great and a lot of fun


Played Skyrim and Dishonored.


----------



## iCrap

Yeah then you should have known what to expect before buying the game.....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Played Skyrim and Dishonored.


Dishonored was created by Arkane Studios IIRC.


----------



## Faded

Tell you what... I was NOT expecting a guy launching mini-nukes at me, so early in the game. Homeboy was up near billboard just going to town. The first time it happened, I didn't actually see him, just the blast... still, I'm enjoying the game pretty thoroughly, but I spend too much time messing with sanctuary...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Dishonored was created by Arkane Studios IIRC.


Indeed it was. But most people can't distinguish publisher from developer, or Bethesda Softworks from Bethesda Game Studios. If the latter made Dishonored then Fallout 4 would have much better melee combat and also a similar but more realistic climbing/platforming system.

Also most of that guy's complaints are just "I don't understand how the game works so it sucks." I understand and really like how it works. Throwing grenades and switching weapons are not complicated lol. Enemies following the player through doors is great, otherwise doors can be used as a cheap escape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> Tell you what... I was NOT expecting a guy launching mini-nukes at me, so early in the game. Homeboy was up near billboard just going to town. The first time it happened, I didn't actually see him, just the blast...


Same thing happened to me and I caught it on video lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed it was. But most people can't distinguish publisher from developer, or Bethesda Softworks from Bethesda Game Studios. If the latter made Dishonored then Fallout 4 would have much better melee combat and also a similar but more realistic climbing/platforming system.


Bethesda Softworks is a publisher and Bethesda Game Studio are actual developers right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Bethesda Softworks is a publisher and Bethesda Game Studio are actual developers right?


Right. Bethesda Game Studios has only made The Elder Scrolls games (and NOT ESO) and Fallout 3 and 4.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> In Wither 3 the world did not level to your character so like Divinity: Original Sin, Baldur's Gate, Pillars of Eternity you needed to level up to face those enemies by doing side quests. Beth, since Morrowind, decided that most things would level up with you, so you could take on the characters in the main quest and finish the main quest fast without doing much of the side quests.
> 
> Example, I was level 55 before I faced the evil dragon in Skyrim and 4 swings killed him, my brother skipped most of the side quests faced the main villain at level 12 and killed him as well.
> 
> I don't like things in the world that level up as you do. I want to feel like some quests and areas are dangerous and an instant kill unless my character comes prepared for maximum pay-off and investment in my character. Bethesda just keeps dumbing things down.


Yeah, that is what I want - having very tough areas/enemies that require you to be high-enough level to defeat them, but I want those areas/enemies to be main-question areas/enemies. That way games, like Divinity: Original Sin, Pillars of Eternity, BG=series, often semi-force you to perform side-quests to beat those tough areas and/or enemies and continue your main quest adventure. That makes side-quests *rewarding*.

Having side-quests for the sake of having side-quests only works in games like Witcher 3, where these side-quests have spectacular cinematics, characters, great dialogues, and/or unique stories, which, again, makes side-quest completion *rewarding*. mas is the case with Witcher 3, but NOT Bethesda games.

Bethesda games have neither. Their side-quests have no cool story or emotional story or good cinematics and they aren't required to complete yo advance further in the game.

I just started playing Fallout 4 and had to stop because of how lame it was. TINY SPOILER AHEAD
At the beginning your wife dies and the emotional reaction is SO short, so pathetic, SO unrealistic! The world has ended and there practically no reaction to it as you come up outside. Just a few words. Then you find a dog and in a second its your pal after you say another 2 words! WTH IS THIS? In Witcher 3 such events would trigger cut scenes (with gorgeous graphics, unlike in Fallout 4), would include interesting monologues, emotional responses to the events that made you FEEL that event, care for it, make you want to do something about it, immersing you into the game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I just started playing Fallout 4 and had to stop because of how lame it was. TINY SPOILER AHEAD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At the beginning your wife dies and the emotional reaction is SO short, so pathetic, SO unrealistic! The world has ended and there practically no reaction to it as you come up outside. Just a few words. Then you find a dog and in a second its your pal after you say another 2 words! WTH IS THIS? In Witcher 3 such events would trigger cut scenes (with gorgeous graphics, unlike in Fallout 4), would include interesting monologues, emotional responses to the events that made you FEEL that event, care for it, make you want to do something about it, immersing you into the game.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah I disagree with the intro design and the voiced protagonist. Going this route shows you want to make a somewhat emotional and at least slightly story driven game, but most of us know it's a farce in Fallout 4. That's not what Bethesda is good at, so they shouldn't have pretended, although it looks like you fell for it. This is why I really look forward to an alternate start mod (though the console command _coc_ should suffice) and a mod that removes the player's voice. Bethesda games aren't meant to be cinematic, the player is supposed to truly be the protagonist and everything is supposed to be left up to the player (like in every other one of their games).


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay so Fallout4 is definitely not for me. It has just too many flaws for my taste and stands in a stark contrast to the release of MGSV TPP which had probably the best gameplay and controls of any game in a long time.
> 
> The controls are super clunky. They don't feel snappy. Changing weapons is arduous and the console-centric menus don't help at all. Swinging a melee weapon feels like I'm playing DayZ with buggy zombies. When I shoot with a firearm the bullets just disappear. Like there is no obstacle that blocks the travel path of the projectile, but still the bullet just vanishes and the enemy isn't hurt. It's not like that happens sometines, but 70% of my ammunition lands god knows where.
> Then there is the V.A.T.S. system that is even worse. If you are close to the enemy then the bullets fly right over the enemy and if you are too far away then they never even reach the target. I didn't even know what the VATS system was until I read about it online. The game never introduced it to me. It seems like an important enough feature to aleast have an introduction without digging for it somwhere.
> I don't even want to start on throwing grenades. I honestly have no idea how it works. I probably have never damaged a single enemy with a grenade, but killed myself multiple times.
> 
> Nothing in this game feels polished. Dialogues are cut-off. Sub-titles are not properly shown. The camera goes into a different direction while in a conversation.
> 
> I never know if an enemy is too strong or a quest too difficult for me. I am overwhelmed by the options the game offers early on and the feeling of reward and accomplishment is never there for me. I clear settlements, kill raiders and ghouls for the last couple of hours I played.
> 
> Everything is bloated. Some may like it and I can understand why, but I have like 50 different weapons, 200 junk items, 60 aid items to restore my health and going through them is so bothersome and kills the immersion for me.
> 
> Enemies follow me through doors (that also take long to load). They await me on the other side of it hitting in my face. The collision detection of enemies is horrible and I can't pass them in a corridor. When an enemy is running at me I can't dodge is because his attack anamtions starts a "lock-on" sequence where he is definitely going to hit me no matter if I stand still or try to dodge.
> 
> Then there is the performance. I don't know why, but it doesn't matter what graphical settings I use there are cities and places where the fps just drop to like 20~ and apparently most/everyone has those problems. I tried the game on the lowest possible settings and even then I couldn't get a stable performance.
> Many people dislike the graphics quality of this game and I somewhat agree. For what the game looks like it runs very poorly. It's not like the graphics are too bad for me, but why the game runs so badly is beyond me.
> Animations and gamespeed is tied to fps(or v-sync some people mentioned that). Apparently the game even has bugs with G-sync/freesync that are gamebreaking. AA options are either jaggy-hell or greasy-muddy I need glasses now mode.
> Why is there no option to turn on/off v-sync in the launcher or the game directly? I have to go into 4 different .ini files just to change that.
> Why is sensitivity hidden in the .ini files? The game has different horizontal and vertical sensitivity. It is somewhat unplayable before changing it.
> Why are there not many graphical options in the game directly, but you need to change them in Launcher? Restarting the game and loading a save takes ages.
> 
> Loading times? Okay granted I have put the game on my HDD, but how are loading times for you? That take forever for me.
> 
> The game crashed 4 times in 10~ hours for me where the screen went black and I needed to manually restart my PC. This may have something to do with alt-tabbing, but it's 2015 games shouldn't crash when you alt-tab.
> 
> Sorry for the long post/rant. The game is so frustrating for me to play. I don't understand why this game gets so much praise when it is clearly in a state where most other games would've been torn apart.


I agree with almost everything you said. Which difficulty have you selected so far? I advice playing on Survival at the very least. Try the game again in 12-18 months when mods fix most of its flaws - from graphics to gameplay to sound to combat to everything else there is.

I was 100% right (even before I played Fallout 4) when I said Fallout 4 will be an upgraded engine with enough raw and basic content to have modders build on top of it and complete the game. It was never meant to be played in its vanilla state, at least not on PC's.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed it was. But most people can't distinguish publisher from developer, or Bethesda Softworks from Bethesda Game Studios. If the latter made Dishonored then Fallout 4 would have much better melee combat and also a similar but more realistic climbing/platforming system.
> 
> Also most of that guy's complaints are just "I don't understand how the game works so it sucks." I understand and really like how it works. Throwing grenades and switching weapons are not complicated lol. Enemies following the player through doors is great, otherwise doors can be used as a cheap escape.
> Same thing happened to me and I caught it on video lol.


3 deaths to that guy... 2 before I knew what was going on, third was when I thought I was being clever and hiding behind a building... building doesn't block the blast of the mini-nuke... eventually, I made my way around and up the catwalk, then realized I did not have enough space to carry all the crap those guys drop. le sigh


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I disagree with the intro design and the voiced protagonist. Going this route shows you want to make a somewhat emotional and at least slightly story driven game, but most of us know it's a farce in Fallout 4. That's not what Bethesda is good at, so they shouldn't have pretended, although it looks like you fell for it. This is why I really look forward to an alternate start mod (though the console command _coc_ should suffice) and a mod that removes the player's voice. Bethesda games aren't meant to be cinematic, the player is supposed to truly be the protagonist and everything is supposed to be left up to the player (like in every other one of their games).


I can't agree with this anymore... that whole opening sequence was just comical...


----------



## gr4474

That's me, I'm not having major issues at all, other than minor glitch here and there. I'm using a 660ti with 3770k processor, and I'm getting 45-70 fps on average. I did do some ini tweaks mentioned earlier, but I'm surprised at how well it's running, considering other comments. To the rant (zealord) above, in any combat you can't handle, that's what VATS is for. It slows combat. What is your computer? I don't know why, but some people are having no technical problems, and others are. As far as being overwhelmed with to many weapons and junk...just dump anything you don't want in the workbench. I'm grabbing everything I can, and loading my follower down...and we still max out fast. I have to keep going back and dumping. I'll eventually fix that when I level up my strength/capacity. You want all that material to be able to make things. I get your frustration though. Not every game is for everyone I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I disagree with the intro design and the voiced protagonist. Going this route shows you want to make a somewhat emotional and at least slightly story driven game, but most of us know it's a farce in Fallout 4. That's not what Bethesda is good at, so they shouldn't have pretended, although it looks like you fell for it. This is why I really look forward to an alternate start mod (though the console command _coc_ should suffice) and a mod that removes the player's voice. Bethesda games aren't meant to be cinematic, the player is supposed to truly be the protagonist and everything is supposed to be left up to the player (like in every other one of their games).


Wow that's a good point Monarch had about the beginning. I thought it was good, and it had me hooked so well that I didn't even notice how it could have been so much better. Makes me want to play witcher, but last time I tried there was forced nudity in the first cut-scene of the game. (earlier I said I didn't make it through tutorial, but forgot I did finally)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I disagree with the intro design and the voiced protagonist. Going this route shows you want to make a somewhat emotional and at least slightly story driven game, but most of us know it's a farce in Fallout 4. That's not what Bethesda is good at, so they shouldn't have pretended, although it looks like you fell for it. This is why I really look forward to an alternate start mod (though the console command _coc_ should suffice) and a mod that removes the player's voice. Bethesda games aren't meant to be cinematic, the player is supposed to truly be the protagonist and everything is supposed to be left up to the player (like in every other one of their games).


How about not having an easy way out to remove main player voices and instead have better, longer, deeper, and emotional voiced dialogues with choices of what to say to keep that "all up to protagonist" feature you like??? A mod by CDPR lol that touches nothing but that would alone make the gameplay, the story, and the content so much better and immersive than it is now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How about not having an easy way out to remove main player voices and instead have better, longer, deeper, and emotional voiced dialogues with choices of what to say to keep that "all up to protagonist" feature you like??? A mod by CDPR lol that touches nothing but that would alone make the gameplay, the story, and the content so much better and immersive than it is now.


You're asking Bethesda Game Studios to make a different type of game altogether. I'd rather them keep doing what they do best. FYI they don't have the writing talent of even CDPR (who has overrated but still good writing talent).

Also in order for a voiced protagonist to really work in Fallout, they'd need a bunch of different voice options and a slider to adjust pitch at the bare minimum. Even then, that just won't cut it. Not realistically, not ideally. Ideally, we'd have as much role playing as Fallout 2. In Fallout 2 you can play as someone so mentally deficient that you just grunt most of the time, or you can play as a genius or anything in between and player dialogue changes entirely (as does dialogue toward you). They'd have to record too many lines multiple times (for different male and female voice options, for different character builds). You don't want Fallout, you just want a cinematic story driven game. You may want to grab a PS4 and play Naughty Dog games.


----------



## DBEAU

deleted - didn't want to spoil anything.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> deleted - didn't want to spoil anything.


That's what spoiler tags are for.


----------



## superkeest

does anyone know how to set the shadow distance to medium in the ini files? It seems if i make a change through the launcher, some of my other tweaked values will get over written. and i want to avoid that.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's what spoiler tags are for.


Yeah... I would have had to put the whole thing in a spoiler and it's not a big deal. Just commenting on how early you get power armor even though I always thought of it as an exclusive late game thing.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> does anyone know how to set the shadow distance to medium in the ini files? It seems if i make a change through the launcher, some of my other tweaked values will get over written. and i want to avoid that.


Set your FalloutPrefs.ini to read only and it won't get over written. However, every time you actually do want to change something you have to set it back to write mode and so on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Bethesda Softworks is a publisher and Bethesda Game Studio are actual developers right?
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Bethesda Game Studios has only made The Elder Scrolls games
Click to expand...

Favorite video game series of all time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> (and NOT ESO)


Horrible disappointment. Chugged through for the lore, never to return again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> and Fallout 3 and 4


YAY!!!!!!!!!

At least we know what to expect from BGS, either you like it or you don't. There are many recycled assets in FO4 from earlier games, but it really doesn't bother me a bit. I think they pulled off a darn fine game with FO4. The story line is captivating enough, and the side quests are interesting enough to keep me busy for a while. The mods are starting to amass over at Nexus. Hopefully CK will be released, and with it a slew of awesome mods for my second play though. I am a bit apprehensive about modding it this early in, from what I have read, the compression techniques are different this time around, and there is not a publicly available way to properly edit them, as well as no tools for meshes.


----------



## Alex132

Has anyone else noticed that CCC settings won't apply in-game? If I set the AA to 24x supersampling, the image is exactly the same - and no performance hit is incurred. This makes me wonder if the tesselation set to a maximum of x16 is actually applying?

Not to mention that VSR doesn't work, it just crashes the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The head tracking seems much improved over previous FO games. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> At least we know what to expect from BGS, either you like it or you don't.


Bingo. All of their games are so, so similar. They never deviated much from their one and only style. If you didn't like their previous games, you won't like their next one. If you like their current games then you should like their previous ones too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that CCC settings won't apply in-game? If I set the AA to 24x supersampling, the image is exactly the same - and no performance hit is incurred. This makes me wonder if the tesselation set to a maximum of x16 is actually applying?
> 
> Not to mention that VSR doesn't work, it just crashes the game.


Games must have the "under the bonnet" coding to allow the type of AA that's being forced via 3rd party. In this case the 3rd party is CCC. Example, if the game does not support edge detect AA, CCC won't be able to actually apply it. (Just an example).

As for Tess control in CCC, yes it works on all games that support tessellation.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow I feel like a outsider now, I thought the intro was great. Gave an average guys account for joining the military before the bombs fell. I loved the live action looking realism with the guy in power armor.


----------



## moocowman

What I learned in Fallout 4 today..



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Don't trust red squirrels. They will sell you out to the cats which will then eat your face off.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're asking Bethesda Game Studios to make a different type of game altogether. I'd rather them keep doing what they do best. FYI they don't have the writing talent of even CDPR (who has overrated but still good writing talent).
> 
> Also in order for a voiced protagonist to really work in Fallout, they'd need a bunch of different voice options and a slider to adjust pitch at the bare minimum. Even then, that just won't cut it. Not realistically, not ideally. Ideally, we'd have as much role playing as Fallout 2. In Fallout 2 you can play as someone so mentally deficient that you just grunt most of the time, or you can play as a genius or anything in between and player dialogue changes entirely (as does dialogue toward you). They'd have to record too many lines multiple times (for different male and female voice options, for different character builds). You don't want Fallout, you just want a cinematic story driven game. You may want to grab a PS4 and play Naughty Dog games.


LOL, Fallout 2 is one of the 3 best and favorite games I ever played. Fallout 3 and 4 and New Vegas pale to it.

Fallout 2 had many lines in dialogues, but Fallout 4 has just as many as Witcher 3 and there is no excuse for having such dumbed down dialogue or monologue as it does. It did not have to compromise on that to be the game it was supposed to be.

You keep referring to Witcher 3 as some different game type, but it is not. It simply lacks ability to select how your character looks like and it has combat based on 3 aspects - chosen RPG skills/focus, gear, and action, unlike Bethesda gamhavehat have dumbed down combat that relies only on RPG skills focus and gear. In other ways both games are very similar.

Witcher 3 has just as much, if not more, exloration, open-endedness, and almost as many RPG aspects as Bethesda games. But in addition to that, Witcher 3 has unique and interesting stories with amazing graphics and cinematics. You have to be a totally ignorant and naive to compare it to Uncharted. Witcher 3 provides a reward for side-questing such as unique emotional story, dialogue, graphics, cinematics, gear and experience points. Bethesda questing provides ONLY a dull fetch story quest, gear, and experience points without good unmodded graphics, without any good cinematics, animation, and usually without emotional story dialogues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> LOL, Fallout 2 is one of the 3 best and favorite games I ever played. Fallout 3 and 4 and New Vegas pale to it.
> 
> Fallout 2 had many lines in dialogues, but Fallout 4 has just as many as Witcher 3 and there is no excuse for having such dumbed down dialogue or monologue as it does. It did not have to compromise on that to be the game it was supposed to be.
> 
> You keep referring to Witcher 3 as some different game type, but it is not. It simply lacks ability to select how your character looks like and it has combat based on 3 aspects - chosen RPG skills/focus, gear, and action, unlike Bethesda games that havr dumbed down combatbthat relies only on RPG skills focus and gear. In other ways both games are very similar.
> 
> Witcher 3 has just as much, if not more, exloration, open-endedness, and almost as many RPG aspects as Bethesda games. But in addition to that, Witcher 3 has unique and interesting stories with amazing graphics and cinematics. You have to be a totally ignorant and naive to compare it to Uncharted.


Sounds like you just don't even like the FO series after Bethesda took over it. Why would you even get FO4 if you didn't think highly of 3 and NV? It honestly makes no sense to me.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that CCC settings won't apply in-game? If I set the AA to 24x supersampling, the image is exactly the same - and no performance hit is incurred. This makes me wonder if the tesselation set to a maximum of x16 is actually applying?
> 
> Not to mention that VSR doesn't work, it just crashes the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Games must have the "under the bonnet" coding to allow the type of AA that's being forced via 3rd party. In this case the 3rd party is CCC. Example, if the game does not support edge detect AA, CCC won't be able to actually apply it. (Just an example).
> 
> As for Tess control in CCC, yes it works on all games that support tessellation.
Click to expand...

Ah okay I get it. I just thought it applied to any game as I've had success with even old remakes of Vita games - and being able to apply supersampling AA on that. Any idea if any of the AA settings work with FO4?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ah okay I get it. I just thought it applied to any game as I've had success with even old remakes of Vita games - and being able to apply supersampling AA on that. Any idea if any of the AA settings work with FO4?


You'd be surprised what works and what doesn't.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You keep referring to Witcher 3 as some different game type, but it is not. It simply lacks ability to select how your character looks like and it has combat based on 3 aspects - chosen RPG skills/focus, gear, and action, unlike Bethesda games that havr dumbed down combatbthat relies only on RPG skills focus and gear. In other ways both games are very similar.
> 
> Witcher 3 has just as much, if not more, exloration, open-endedness, and almost as many RPG aspects as Bethesda games. But in addition to that, Witcher 3 has unique and interesting stories with amazing graphics and cinematics. You have to be a totally ignorant and naive to compare it to Uncharted.


Witcher 3 is not a different type of game yet all you've done this entire time is point out how they're different? You're simply deluded; you want Fallout and probably every other RPG (maybe even every other game) to be a Witcher clone, and when they aren't you are disappointed. The Witcher games are heavily story and plot driven, even the third game despite being open world. They're also very dark, serious games. Fallout has always been satirical.

Fallout 3 and 4 are not story or plot driven; you're meant to play as whatever type of person you want (whereas in The Witcher you're always Geralt who's personality is pretty strictly defined by default since it stems from novels), and the emphasis in all Bethesda games is to do whatever you want, when you want, as whoever you want. Whereas The Witcher games are trying to tell a story revolving around Geralt. If you can't see any of this then you simply cannot judge games, especially Bethesda's and even the classic Fallouts.

You show your ignorance again when talking about Fallout 4's "dumbed down dialogue" since you're saying "dumbed down compared to The Witcher 3." What we should be complaining about is how it's dumbed down compared to Fallout 2, since this is completely different than being dumbed down compared to The Witcher 3. We don't need Witcher preaching in here, it has nothing to do with Fallout. You simply can't help yourself from talking about it, you want everything to be The Witcher now just like many of their other rabid fans lol, and interestingly enough I haven't met one who was actually able to articulate anything (beyond "great this, fantastic that, amazing this" and no this isn't a prompt for you to try).

Also I wasn't comparing The Witcher to Naughty Dog games really, other than implying that both are heavily cinematic games which you obviously desire.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Dude get the $$ outta here. Lol i played the witcher and that was boring conversations. Same old attitude and cheesy dialog IMO. Atleast with fallout i can choose to be nice, angry, sarcastic and everything in between. You can be gay/straight whatever. It bothers me when people conplain about the dialog. Yes some are cheesy but the options i have is amazing.

Mind boggling you complain so much yet still buy the game and post in the discussion thread. Lol they got money from you.


----------



## Alvarado

Uh oh, Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 talk again? Time to grab my popcorn.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Uh oh, Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 talk again? Time to grab my popcorn.


This really isn't the place for it though. I'll try to get mods to steer this thread straight. That's like comparing Counter Strike to ArmA - both shooters, but totally different kinds.

Also anybody who groups Fallout 3, 4, and New Vegas together doesn't know what they're talking about. New Vegas is a different beast altogether. Less role playing than Fallout 2 yeah, but a lot more than 3 and 4, with even better/more memorable dialogue than Fallout 2 at times (see Old World Blues, Dead Money, Lonesome Road).


----------



## DBEAU

It's funny how much crap people gave Bethesda for their crappy running animations leading up to this game and now no one is giving them credit for improving it.

Please take this Witcher vs. Fallout BS somewhere else. It's getting old


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> It's funny how much crap people gave Bethesda for their crappy running animations leading up to this game and now no one is giving them credit for improving it.


Well they merely conformed to 2015 standards for running animations. It was expected. I have to say, it feels weird playing a Bethesda game with modern animations and this kind of fluid and realistic movement (gravity is much more accurate for once).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> It's funny how much crap people gave Bethesda for their crappy running animations leading up to this game and now no one is giving them credit for improving it.
> 
> Please take this Witcher vs. Fallout BS somewhere else. It's getting old


I remember when I loaded up Skyrim all those years ago (3 days an 4 years ago actually







) the animations were hugely improved over FO3/NV it was insane for me. Then Skyrim to FO4 and its like........woah!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This really isn't the place for it though. I'll try to get mods to steer this thread straight. That's like comparing Counter Strike to ArmA - both shooters, but totally different kinds.
> 
> Also anybody who groups Fallout 3, 4, and New Vegas together doesn't know what they're talking about. New Vegas is a different beast altogether. Less role playing than Fallout 2 yeah, but a lot more than 3 and 4, with even better/more memorable dialogue than Fallout 2 at times (see Old World Blues, Dead Money, Lonesome Road).


Yeah your right. I just woke up so I missed on the action as us people from LA would say.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea sorry for contributing to the garbage, I just cant help speaking my mind sometimes.

So Im in need of advice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am about to enter the institute should I finish all side missions and exploring first, or will I be given another chance, after I go there? Im still worried after completion much like skyrim it will make me revert to an earlier save losing tech I find there.


----------



## Dunan

After viewing a handful of videos I'm curious what the appeal is for this game....

Can someone explain what is so captivating about this game when it seems to be exactly like FO3 only in a new city with maybe a couple tweaks here and there?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> After viewing a handful of videos I'm curious what the appeal is for this game....
> 
> Can someone explain what is so captivating about this game when it seems to be exactly like FO3 only in a new city with maybe a couple tweaks here and there?


It's like Fallout 3 but with updated and much better gameplay. The atmosphere and level design are more lifelike since it was designed for much better hardware than Fallout 3 was. Fallout 3's shooting mechanics are very dated, while Fallout 4's are excellent and it has the best armor/weapon customization I've ever seen by a long shot. Building settlements is a very nice addition too. Note that many of us would have loved Fallout 3 but in another, equally detailed city, and Fallout 4 is a bit more than that.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> After viewing a handful of videos I'm curious what the appeal is for this game....
> 
> Can someone explain what is so captivating about this game when it seems to be exactly like FO3 only in a new city with maybe a couple tweaks here and there?


That's what this is, if you didn't care for Fallout 3 then you won't like this. Fallout 4 is Fallout 3 2.0.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> After viewing a handful of videos I'm curious what the appeal is for this game....
> 
> Can someone explain what is so captivating about this game when it seems to be exactly like FO3 only in a new city with maybe a couple tweaks here and there?


People buy it for the mods, the same goes for skyrim. The main game is junk, its about the modding.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> People buy it for the mods, the same goes for skyrim. The main game is junk, its about the modding.


I wouldn't go that far, the base game is a really good solid base to mod it though.


----------



## ad hoc

I really wish I could get a consistent 60fps...There's barely any difference between Low and Ultra for me. I guess it's my CPU?

Also, upon further observation, something seems off about the movement. It doesn't seem like microstutter. Even when I'm at a consistent 60fps, it doesn't seem quite as smooth as it should.


----------



## Jawws

A few quick questions,

Question 1:
It was made very apparent towards the beginning of the game that power armor and it's mechanics have been completely redone. I also came to notice that there isn't just one suit, i've come across 2 or 3 by now. That leads me to my question. How does having more that one suit work? I brought the first suit to Sanctuary and left it by the "suit lifts" or whatever they're called. When I came back to Sanctuary it was turned around and positioned for me to work on. When I entered the modding/customization menu there are close to no options. Should I bring the other suits I found in the wasteland to Sanctuary, and from there will I be able to scrap, or pull parts off one suit and use them on the other?

Question 2:
Sanctuary is the first settlement introduced in the game, yet there are others that become available as you progress. I've been storing all my junk at the workshop in Sanctuary. When auto storing your junk does it automatically break everything down into usable resources? Also when using workshops at other settlements, are all resources combine from other settlements. In other words can you use resources from Sanctuary at another settlement?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sounds like you just don't even like the FO series after Bethesda took over it. Why would you even get FO4 if you didn't think highly of 3 and NV? It honestly makes no sense to me.


I like FO in general and once the game is patched and modded, it may become worthy of getting into.

I also assumed they looked at Witcher 3 and learned some things from it. They did, like main character voice, but they failed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I also assumed they looked at Witcher 3 and learned some things from it. They did, like main character voice, but they failed.


Mega facepalm. Fanboyism at its finest lol. What they really should have done was look back at Fallout 2 and New Vegas and learn from those. No main character voice, instead make S.P.E.C.I.A.L. attributes affect dialogue just as much as in Fallout 2. After all, this is *Fallout* 4, not "The Witcher in Post Apocalyptic America 4." Nobody should try to "learn" anything from The Witcher games.

Based on everything you're saying, you cannot claim to "like FO in general." That's a lie. I think you like*d* it, but clearly you don't want Fallout anymore. You don't even know what Fallout is anymore. Maybe you never did?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawws*
> 
> A few quick questions,
> 
> Question 1:
> It was made very apparent towards the beginning of the game that power armor and it's mechanics have been completely redone. I also came to notice that there isn't just one suit, i've come across 2 or 3 by now. That leads me to my question. How does having more that one suit work? I brought the first suit to Sanctuary and left it by the "suit lifts" or whatever they're called. When I came back to Sanctuary it was turned around and positioned for me to work on. When I entered the modding/customization menu there are close to no options. Should I bring the other suits I found in the wasteland to Sanctuary, and from there will I be able to scrap, or pull parts off one suit and use them on the other?
> 
> Question 2:
> Sanctuary is the first settlement introduced in the game, yet there are others that become available as you progress. I've been storing all my junk at the workshop in Sanctuary. When auto storing your junk does it automatically break everything down into usable resources? Also when using workshops at other settlements, are all resources combine from other settlements. In other words can you use resources from Sanctuary at another settlement?


1. Suits stay wherever you leave them. I usually leave them in my home in Sanctuary. Different power armor sets have different abilities/functions. You can also remove parts from the power armor and mishmash parts as well. You can also just keep them in the inventory and then put them onto a power armor frame which you can buy from specific merchants.

2. You can load all your junk into the workbench in which it will recognize it as the parts it breaks down to. I don't think it actually breaks down the parts until you need it and I don't know the priority of which junk item it breaks down first. You can connect settlements by setting up Supply Lines.


----------



## Jawws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Suits stay wherever you leave them. I usually leave them in my home in Sanctuary. Different power armor sets have different abilities/functions. You can also remove parts from the power armor and mishmash parts as well. You can also just keep them in the inventory and then put them onto a power armor frame which you can buy from specific merchants.
> 
> 2. You can load all your junk into the workbench in which it will recognize it as the parts it breaks down to. I don't think it actually breaks down the parts until you need it and I don't know the priority of which junk item it breaks down first. You can connect settlements by setting up Supply Lines.


10/10 Response. Thank you. Also how do you setup a supply line? (If you couldn't tell i've mostly been trudging through the main quest line, exploring the waste, and doing a side quest here and there. I haven't used power armor except for the beginning from which you are introduced to it, and have only done the basic "getting sanctuary started" quests.


----------



## .theMetal

Hey guys, I'm totally fine with all the discussion on Fallout vs Witcher, this and that, but lets not let it boil down to insulting each other is that cool?

Lets just keep it civil.

Also this made me laugh:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawws*
> 
> 10/10 Response. Thank you. Also how do you setup a supply line? (If you couldn't tell i've mostly been trudging through the main quest line, exploring the waste, and doing a side quest here and there. I haven't used power armor except for the beginning from which you are introduced to it, and have only done the basic "getting sanctuary started" quests.


Talk to someone from a settlement and you should get an option to send them to another settlement to establish a supply line. There are some conditions for it of course. I would follow this as a guide.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> Tell you what... I was NOT expecting a guy launching mini-nukes at me, so early in the game. Homeboy was up near billboard just going to town. The first time it happened, I didn't actually see him, just the blast... still, I'm enjoying the game pretty thoroughly, but I spend too much time messing with sanctuary...


Following up on this, I captured this exact thing at the very end of this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EY3wBXCO3A

Got an achievement too lol.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Witcher 3 is not a different type of game yet all you've done this entire time is point out how they're different? You're simply deluded; you want Fallout and probably every other RPG (maybe even every other game) to be a Witcher clone, and when they aren't you are disappointed. The Witcher games are heavily story and plot driven, even the third game despite being open world. They're also very dark, serious games. Fallout has always been satirical.
> 
> Fallout 3 and 4 are not story or plot driven; you're meant to play as whatever type of person you want (whereas in The Witcher you're always Geralt who's personality is pretty strictly defined by default since it stems from novels), and the emphasis in all Bethesda games is to do whatever you want, when you want, as whoever you want. Whereas The Witcher games are trying to tell a story revolving around Geralt. If you can't see any of this then you simply cannot judge games, especially Bethesda's and even the classic Fallouts.
> 
> You show your ignorance again when talking about Fallout 4's "dumbed down dialogue" since you're saying "dumbed down compared to The Witcher 3." What we should be complaining about is how it's dumbed down compared to Fallout 2, since this is completely different than being dumbed down compared to The Witcher 3. We don't need Witcher preaching in here, it has nothing to do with Fallout. You simply can't help yourself from talking about it, you want everything to be The Witcher now just like many of their other rabid fans lol, and interestingly enough I haven't met one who was actually able to articulate anything (beyond "great this, fantastic that, amazing this" and no this isn't a prompt for you to try).
> 
> Also I wasn't comparing The Witcher to Naughty Dog games really, other than implying that both are heavily cinematic games which you obviously desire.


OK, so we agree on the fact that it's not story driven, but freedom of... highly limited choices of what to do. That is what I cannot understand... Why do things for the sake of doing them if they have banal plots, boring combat, and some gear as a reward? What is the ultimate goal? Mod and take screenshots? Why bother with main plot at all then? Wouldn't it more fun to work with game editor and just create content yourself than exploring for the sake of it, especially with poor and repetative tile-based graphics?

FYI, I did beat Fallout 3 right when it came out and the main quest was actually good IMO, but the rest of them game was neither interesting nor necessary.

Bethesda games also have so much hand-holding with its objectives pointers. Can you even disable it in Fallout 4? Fallout 2 had none of that. It just a kicked you into the world and it was up to you to figure out where to go and what to do to reach the main plot locations, while performing side-quests to become tough enough to get through main plot with tough enemies. In Fallout 4 you know exactly where to go and what to do...

Hell, they even made it possible to get Power Armor at the beginning of Fallout 4...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, so we agree on the fact that it's not story driven, but freedom of... highly limited choices of what to do. That is what I cannot understand... Why do things for the sake of doing them if they have banal plots, boring combat, and some gear as a reward? What is the ultimate goal? Mod and take screenshots? Why bother with main plot at all then? Wouldn't it more fun to work with game editor and just create content yourself than exploring for the sake of it, especially with poor and repetative tile-based graphics?
> 
> FYI, I did beat Fallout 3 right when it came out and the main quest was actually good IMO, but the rest of them game was neither interesting nor necessary.
> 
> Bethesda games also have so much hand-holding with its objectives pointers. Can you even disable it in Fallout 4? Fallout 2 had none of that. It just a kicked you into the world and it was up to you to figure out where to go and what to do to reach the main plot locations, while performing side-quests to become tough enough to get through main plot with tough enemies. In Fallout 4 you know exactly where to go and what to do...
> 
> Hell, they even made it possible to get Power Armor at the beginning of Fallout 4...


One world, Exploring. Bethesda are the one the few that make some of the most interesting worlds to explore in, they tell stories through the environment. Your looking for a carrot on a stick in a sandbox which doesn't won't give you one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm totally fine with all the discussion on Fallout vs Witcher, this and that, but lets not let it boil down to insulting each other is that cool?
> 
> Lets just keep it civil.
> 
> Also this made me laugh:


Ahahahahahaha

I've been stalking this thread from my bed since its been released due to a never ending throat infection and this just killed it for me.

Song choice: Perfect

Ahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> LOL, Fallout 2 is one of the 3 best and favorite games I ever played. Fallout 3 and 4 and New Vegas pale to it.
> 
> Fallout 2 had many lines in dialogues, but Fallout 4 has just as many as Witcher 3 and there is no excuse for having such dumbed down dialogue or monologue as it does. It did not have to compromise on that to be the game it was supposed to be.
> 
> You keep referring to Witcher 3 as some different game type, but it is not. It simply lacks ability to select how your character looks like and it has combat based on 3 aspects - chosen RPG skills/focus, gear, and action, unlike Bethesda gamhavehat have dumbed down combat that relies only on RPG skills focus and gear. In other ways both games are very similar.
> 
> Witcher 3 has just as much, if not more, exloration, open-endedness, and almost as many RPG aspects as Bethesda games. But in addition to that, Witcher 3 has unique and interesting stories with amazing graphics and cinematics. You have to be a totally ignorant and naive to compare it to Uncharted. Witcher 3 provides a reward for side-questing such as unique emotional story, dialogue, graphics, cinematics, gear and experience points. Bethesda questing provides ONLY a dull fetch story quest, gear, and experience points without good unmodded graphics, without any good cinematics, animation, and usually without emotional story dialogues.


Ok so all RPG's should strive for the quality of Witcher, but in their own way. Back in the real world that isn't the way it is. So I guess we can enjoy other games for what they are, or just go play Witcher over and over...and let the rest of us move on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, so we agree on the fact that it's not story driven, but freedom of... highly limited choices of what to do. That is what I cannot understand... Why do things for the sake of doing them if they have banal plots, boring combat, and some gear as a reward? What is the ultimate goal? Mod and take screenshots? Why bother with main plot at all then? Wouldn't it more fun to work with game editor and just create content yourself than exploring for the sake of it, especially with poor and repetative tile-based graphics?
> 
> FYI, I did beat Fallout 3 right when it came out and the main quest was actually good IMO, but the rest of them game was neither interesting nor necessary.
> 
> Bethesda games also have so much hand-holding with its objectives pointers. Can you even disable it in Fallout 4? Fallout 2 had none of that. It just a kicked you into the world and it was up to you to figure out where to go and what to do to reach the main plot locations, while performing side-quests to become tough enough to get through main plot with tough enemies. In Fallout 4 you know exactly where to go and what to do...
> 
> Hell, they even made it possible to get Power Armor at the beginning of Fallout 4...


1. FO and also TES from Bethesda has always been about creating a character and living through it the way you want to while you explore this expansive open world.

2. If you don't like the quests, don't do them. Just because there is a "main" plot, does NOT mean you have to follow it. It's like Minecraft. There are quests that you can do if you want, but the driving force behind the game is RPG. You live the life of the character and choose what YOU want to do. If you still haven't realized this after playing FO3, FO:NV, and now FO4, then I am really doubtful that you ever truly understand Bethesda's FO. On that note, please recognize that FO2 and earlier was NOT made by Bethesda, but Black Ice Studios. You should consider them two separate franchises at this point.

3. If you do NOT want pointers, you can turn off the HUD and just use the map to figure out where you are going. If you don't want the power armor, don't use it. You can just leave it in Sanctuary and return for it when you decided that it is time for you to use it. The point about FO and TES is choice. You do what YOU want to do. Some people can't handle that. If you can't, this is not the game for you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, so we agree on the fact that it's not story driven, but freedom of... highly limited choices of what to do. That is what I cannot understand... Why do things for the sake of doing them if they have banal plots, boring combat, and some gear as a reward? What is the ultimate goal? Mod and take screenshots? Why bother with main plot at all then? Wouldn't it more fun to work with game editor and just create content yourself than exploring for the sake of it, especially with poor and repetative tile-based graphics?
> 
> FYI, I did beat Fallout 3 right when it came out and the main quest was actually good IMO, but the rest of them game was neither interesting nor necessary.
> 
> Bethesda games also have so much hand-holding with its objectives pointers. Can you even disable it in Fallout 4? Fallout 2 had none of that. It just a kicked you into the world and it was up to you to figure out where to go and what to do to reach the main plot locations, while performing side-quests to become tough enough to get through main plot with tough enemies. In Fallout 4 you know exactly where to go and what to do...
> 
> Hell, they even made it possible to get Power Armor at the beginning of Fallout 4...


The goal is whatever goal you set for yourself in Bethesda games. One character I made for myself in New Vegas was a drug addicted gambler who continuously devolved; first into thievery, then into gangs. In Skyrim I once made a scholar who was interested primarily in studying the Dwemer, so that's all I did when playing this character. I joined the College of Winterhold, learned what I could there, then set off on my own to explore Dwemer ruins. The ending for that character was after that huge Dwemer quest added by Dawnguard.

In Fallout 4 I plan to make a character inspired by the Wolves from The Walking Dead, and I want to try and make settlements filled with similar lunatics and start my own gang. Some simple modding (simple when mod tools come out at least) and console commands will be required, as they are for many of my builds. All of these characters I plan beforehand before creating them. Skyrim even allows you to build a house, work on a farm, and adopt kids, and live a normal life.

Bethesda games are just a truly open world with very little restriction, and they want the player's imagination to take over. Most quests are clearly designed to just take you to an interesting place and let you explore; the quest itself seems inconsequential, the emphasis is on exploring the insanely detailed environments. This is also why they benefit so strongly from mods, so people can tailor it however way they like. There's nothing like these games to my knowledge. Maybe some MMOs are vaguely similar actually, but I'm not experienced enough in MMOs to say (it does seem that way though).

Fallout 3's main quest is just find your daddy and then either join the purely good BoS, or the sinister evil Enclave, to either purify and distribute pure water like saints or poison it. It was a fun campaign but there was nothing at all behind it. New Vegas has some very well written tales within, with some of the best character development in gaming and some very memorable dialogue. It's most evident in Dead Money, Old World Blues, and Lonesome Road. Obsidian can write, Bethesda doesn't really care to.

- EDIT: Some fellas above me explained it very well too.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Dude get the $$ outta here. Lol i played the witcher and that was boring conversations. Same old attitude and cheesy dialog IMO. Atleast with fallout i can choose to be nice, angry, sarcastic and everything in between. You can be gay/straight whatever. It bothers me when people conplain about the dialog. Yes some are cheesy but the options i have is amazing.
> 
> Mind boggling you complain so much yet still buy the game and post in the discussion thread. Lol they got money from you.


Without ever playing Witcher games, that is EXACTLY what I suspected. Yes there can be good writing in a game, movie or whatever...but if it is meaningless drama or stuff I don't care about, then I can't stand it. The end of the freaking world is relevant, and an excellent topic...even Biblical. I agree they could do SO much more with the writing, but I would rather play a mediocre game that I care about...then hearing about so and so lost his girlfriend or what the heck ever.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok can we stop now. Nobody cares you don't like it. Bye bye /debate

We good to talk about the game now without a debate insuing from trollx over there?


----------



## beowin

This is my first day 1 purchase of a AAA game since skyrim and first Fallout I've played and I'm pretty sure I just had the ending spoiled for me in a comment on the new nintendo direct video, excuse me while I go break things


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The goal is whatever goal you set for yourself in Bethesda games. One character I made for myself in New Vegas was a drug addicted gambler who continuously devolved; first into thievery, then into gangs. In Skyrim I once made a scholar who was interested primarily in studying the Dwemer, so that's all I did when playing this character. I joined the College of Winterhold, learned what I could there, then set off on my own to explore Dwemer ruins. The ending for that character was after that huge Dwemer quest added by Dawnguard.
> 
> In Fallout 4 I plan to make a character inspired by the Wolves from The Walking Dead, and I want to try and make settlements filled with similar lunatics and start my own gang. Some simple modding (simple when mod tools come out at least) and console commands will be required, as they are for many of my builds. All of these characters I plan beforehand before creating them. Skyrim even allows you to build a house, work on a farm, and adopt kids, and live a normal life.
> 
> Bethesda games are just a truly open world with very little restriction, and they want the player's imagination to take over. Most quests are clearly designed to just take you to an interesting place and let you explore; the quest itself seems inconsequential, the emphasis is on exploring the insanely detailed environments. This is also why they benefit so strongly from mods, so people can tailor it however way they like. There's nothing like these games to my knowledge. Maybe some MMOs are vaguely similar actually, but I'm not experienced enough in MMOs to say (it does seem that way though).
> 
> Fallout 3's main quest is just find your daddy and then either join the purely good BoS, or the sinister evil Enclave, to either purify and distribute pure water like saints or poison it. It was a fun campaign but there was nothing at all behind it. New Vegas has some very well written tales within, with some of the best character development in gaming and some very memorable dialogue. It's most evident in Dead Money, Old World Blues, and Lonesome Road. Obsidian can write, Bethesda doesn't really care to.
> 
> - EDIT: Some fellas above me explained it very well too.


Well put, BoredGunner.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok can we stop now. Nobody cares you don't like it. Bye bye /debate
> 
> We good to talk about the game now without a debate insuing from trollx over there?


You can say "agree to disagree" without calling him a troll or dismissing his opinion. It's completely unnecessary and only makes the argument more heated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beowin*
> 
> This is my first day 1 purchase of a AAA game since skyrim and first Fallout I've played and I'm pretty sure I just had the ending spoiled for me in a comment on the new nintendo direct video, excuse me while I go break things


That sucks. People just love ruining things for other people. I've been avoiding FO4's Steam discussion like the plague for that very reason.


----------



## DIYDeath

I've recently put my Fallout 4 playthrough on hold. It's a fun game but something just feels off. The awful textures and meshes don't help but gameplay wise I need better locational damage, something that rewards skill with quick kills and sucking with bullet sponge enemies on harder difficulties.

Once mods come out that meet my needs I'll pick it back up for sure. Until then I have my Witch Hunter playthrough for Skyrim. Enough mods and it looks 100x better than Fallout 4, bar Fallout 4's amazing lighting and better performance per hardware ratio.

Plus I want a mod that lets Ghouls roam and infect other people, who then become Ghouls themselves (zombies, Fallout style) because I have this strange facination with a Walking Dead scenario playing out in the Fallout universe.

A proper Ghoul infection mod would make Fallout into such a great, new and challenging experience. It would be like Fallout meets World War Z where Deathclaws get swarmed by entire settlements turned Ghoul, where you see a horde and you HAVE to book it because they're crazy fast and require headshots to kill effectively.


----------



## DBEAU

So it seems the Reshade Lumasharpen I'm using to offset the blur caused by TAA is causing my game to crash. It's too bad because it really makes the game look pretty good. Anyone else using it with success?


----------



## shinji2k

Has anyone else been having slow loading times even with a ssd, especially when using fast travel? I swear they started out being 5-10 seconds but now they are like 25-30 when going to or from some of the more dense, urban areas.

Also, Old Faithful is ridiculous if you are into sniping and weapon upgrading. With science! and gun nut 2 it's at 92 DMG, no recoil, high fire rate (for a sniper) and double damage to enemies at full health.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beowin*
> 
> This is my first day 1 purchase of a AAA game since skyrim and first Fallout I've played and I'm pretty sure I just had the ending spoiled for me in a comment on the new nintendo direct video, excuse me while I go break things


Unfortunate, but if it's any consolation it's just a Bethesda game so not only is the ending very predictable and obvious, it's not extremely relevant to the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So it seems the Reshade Lumasharpen I'm using to offset the blur caused by TAA is causing my game to crash. It's too bad because it really makes the game look pretty good. Anyone else using it with success?


I get the same error and so do others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Has anyone else been having slow loading times even with a ssd, especially when using fast travel? I swear they started out being 5-10 seconds but now they are like 25-30 when going to or from some of the more dense, urban areas.


So far it's loading quickly for me, like every other Gamebryo game.


----------



## moocowman

I think I've found my first "major" issue with the game.

I'm totally not digging how fast cells reset with new items. It's making revisiting areas that I left something in, usually a safe or locked door, just a little annoying. Nothing a good hardcore mod won't fix, though, I'm sure.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm totally fine with all the discussion on Fallout vs Witcher, this and that, but lets not let it boil down to insulting each other is that cool?
> 
> Lets just keep it civil.
> 
> Also this made me laugh:














Spoiler: My opinion on Witcher, read with caution



I have seen and played earlier Witcher series games. Witcher 1 and 2 sucked so bad I wouldn't loan my own mother to purchase Witcher 3. Even if she had days to live and the docs say that playing it would extend her life a millionfold. As much as I love her, I just couldn't do it...

Well I could but Witcher 3 is not the end all be all in gaming and anyone that singles out a game to compare future games to(Not even Witcher was perfect on launch day/week) should simply stop gaming imho. *Most* gamers don't care what their playing so long as thereveryone is entertainment value to it. Some games can leave a bilous taste in the mouth after playing them, but if you're unsure maybe simply waiting for the reviews help make an informed purchase is the way to go.

In the end nobody wishes to see or hear someone whine about a game in comparison to any game unless it is about how this game is/isn't similar to the comparative game.











~Ceadder


----------



## gr4474

So I don't know how it happened, but my character is the wife. Are any others of you playing the female?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So it seems the Reshade Lumasharpen I'm using to offset the blur caused by TAA is causing my game to crash. It's too bad because it really makes the game look pretty good. Anyone else using it with success?


No problems here with Lumashapen. Saw the other poster complain too. Both of you have nVidia. Maybe it's nVidia only¿? AMD here. Doubt it's the game's fault since half FO4 Reshade presets use Lumashapen.

By the way,i met Strong. Pretty useful dude









Also got the Fat Man and renamed it "Nuclear Annihilation"


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No problems here with Lumashapen. Saw the other poster complain too. Both of you have nVidia. Maybe it's nVidia only¿? AMD here. Doubt it's the game's fault since half FO4 Reshade presets use Lumashapen.
> 
> By the way,i met Strong. Pretty useful dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the Fat Man and renamed it "Nuclear Annihilation"


Wait, you can rename weapons?

And by the way - has anyone figured out how to overcome the character limit when viewing a weapon and all its mods? Sometimes when I find a weapon I don't know if it has anything useful attached to it because I can't read the entire description.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> So I don't know how it happened, but my character is the wife. Are any others of you playing the female?


I am for my first playthrough. I was originally going to call her Angriosa because she's a badass, but I ended up going for Alexis Kraine instead since I wanted to hear them say my name in-game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Wait, you can rename weapons?


Yup, like in Skyrim. Both Fallout 4 and Skyrim really emphasize becoming a smith of sorts and making/customizing your own equipment.


----------



## kremtok

I named my character Tina, after Tina Belcher. Because I just imagined standing there during conversations going 'rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr' while I try to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You can say "agree to disagree" without calling him a troll or dismissing his opinion. It's completely unnecessary and only makes the argument more heated.
> .


Yea I have tried civil debate in the other 5 threads and im just tired of it. I call a spade a spade, I don't water my thoughts down to fit this PC culture. I did not call him any dirty names or even attack his char. I called someone trolling a troll. Simple as that. I wish people could express emotion vigorously without 'offending' every other person. If you so much as raise your voice in a convo people get all nervous. so sad...

EDIT: I asked a few questions a few times in this thread only to be skipped over due to this stupid argument about Fallout is lamer than the Witcher. So yes its a bit frustrating.


----------



## funfordcobra

It's pretty short, I'm 30 hours in and only have 7 quests left. All quests.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

And now you just pick up everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It's pretty short, I'm 30 hours in and only have 7 quests left. All quests.


What lvl r u?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yea I have tried civil debate in the other 5 threads and im just tired of it. I call a spade a spade, I don't water my thoughts down to fit this PC culture. I did not call him any dirty names or even attack his char. I called someone trolling a troll. Simple as that. I wish people could express emotion vigorously without 'offending' every other person. If you so much as raise your voice in a convo people get all nervous. so sad...
> 
> EDIT: I asked a few questions a few times in this thread only to be skipped over due to this stupid argument about Fallout is lamer than the Witcher. So yes its a bit frustrating.


I'm sorry, but I've seen you say stuff like this long before that debate was even a thing. It's one thing to be heavily opinionated, but it's a whole other thing when you start accusing people of being a troll for also being opinionated and telling them that their opinion is pretty much worthless here. That's just as frustrating because all it does is create hostility when there doesn't need to be hostility.

I'm not going to keep this going beyond this post. I'm just getting pretty annoyed as well. I just want to discuss games without all the toxicity that comments like yours bring. I really hope that isn't too much to ask for..


----------



## gr4474

Give dogmeat a teddy bear.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It's pretty short, I'm 30 hours in and only have 7 quests left. All quests.


30 hours and you've nearly done everything? Why don't I buy it.


----------



## funfordcobra

302


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 30 hours and you've nearly done everything? Why don't I buy it.


Maybe he means all main quests. I'm sure Fallout 4 has more content than Fallout 3, and at 200 hours in Fallout 3 I haven't even done it all.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's like Fallout 3 but with updated and much better gameplay. The atmosphere and level design are more lifelike since it was designed for much better hardware than Fallout 3 was. Fallout 3's shooting mechanics are very dated, while Fallout 4's are excellent and it has the best armor/weapon customization I've ever seen by a long shot. Building settlements is a very nice addition too. Note that many of us would have loved Fallout 3 but in another, equally detailed city, and Fallout 4 is a bit more than that.


Cool, thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That's what this is, if you didn't care for Fallout 3 then you won't like this. Fallout 4 is Fallout 3 2.0.


I liked it up to the point where I had issues with finding quests.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I liked it up to the point where I had issues with finding quests.


I've been finding a lot of quests just by walking through Diamond City and hearing what people are saying without having to really talk to anyone and just a lot of quests in general so maybe it's better now. I have quite the backlog at the moment.


----------



## KenjiS

Hey guys, i cant enable DSR on Fallout 4..

Go into GeForce experience, click the wrench.. no DSR available for it... DSR is available on other games in there, but not on Fallout 4

Tried the workaround someone posted by editing the ini file manually but it crashes when it loads...

Ideas?


----------



## funfordcobra

No, all quests.. I did cheat too the whole time. I just wrapped up and am taking a break until they get SLI sorted out.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It's pretty short, I'm 30 hours in and only have 7 quests left. All quests.


No way you are establishing settlements and creating supply lines. I just got the hang of all of that, and I'm working on building my empire. You're missing out.












Just found this: NICE


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It's surprising how much effort they put into the power armor. It actually feels like something special now instead of just armor you wear. There is a lot of visual detail on it as well.


----------



## Vuashke

I'm extremely disappointed with the direction Bethesda has taken with these IPs. Every new release has less and less good writing, character diversity, choice, plot, reactivity...and replaces them with more voice acting, cutscenes and other such filler. I don't even understand the exploration angle any more; the quest compass and pointers can be turned off but your character is given so little information (half the time, I am not even told anything about the quest location or objective, I am just expected to look at the map and see the big green icon) and there's no journal. New additions like quick and easy companions and power armour (my God) really ruin any sense of satisfaction or earning.

I guess the crafting system is good (Underrail's is still more interesting, though) but the rest of the game is just incredibly bland. As someone who was a huge fan of the original (and the original ES games) this is a big let down.


----------



## funfordcobra

All that doesn't take long. Like I said I'm on break until its polished.


----------



## zealord

So apparently RAM speed makes a big difference. http://www.techspot.com/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page6.html

I have DDR3 - 1333 RAM.

Any chance anyone with better RAM could tell me about their min framerates. The lowest drop I've seen was probably around 28ish~


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The goal is whatever goal you set for yourself in Bethesda games. One character I made for myself in New Vegas was a drug addicted gambler who continuously devolved; first into thievery, then into gangs. In Skyrim I once made a scholar who was interested primarily in studying the Dwemer, so that's all I did when playing this character. I joined the College of Winterhold, learned what I could there, then set off on my own to explore Dwemer ruins. The ending for that character was after that huge Dwemer quest added by Dawnguard.
> 
> In Fallout 4 I plan to make a character inspired by the Wolves from The Walking Dead, and I want to try and make settlements filled with similar lunatics and start my own gang. Some simple modding (simple when mod tools come out at least) and console commands will be required, as they are for many of my builds. All of these characters I plan beforehand before creating them. Skyrim even allows you to build a house, work on a farm, and adopt kids, and live a normal life.
> 
> Bethesda games are just a truly open world with very little restriction, and they want the player's imagination to take over. Most quests are clearly designed to just take you to an interesting place and let you explore; the quest itself seems inconsequential, the emphasis is on exploring the insanely detailed environments. This is also why they benefit so strongly from mods, so people can tailor it however way they like. There's nothing like these games to my knowledge. Maybe some MMOs are vaguely similar actually, but I'm not experienced enough in MMOs to say (it does seem that way though).
> 
> Fallout 3's main quest is just find your daddy and then either join the purely good BoS, or the sinister evil Enclave, to either purify and distribute pure water like saints or poison it. It was a fun campaign but there was nothing at all behind it. New Vegas has some very well written tales within, with some of the best character development in gaming and some very memorable dialogue. It's most evident in Dead Money, Old World Blues, and Lonesome Road. Obsidian can write, Bethesda doesn't really care to.
> 
> - EDIT: Some fellas above me explained it very well too.


Then we have 2 entirely different views on what it means to play games. For me, and I assumed most other PC gamers, a game is a challenge I want to beat to the end, while enjoying it for all of its good aspects, like writing, graphics, sound, gameplay, etc. Just about all I do in a game, whether I enjoy it all or not, I do with the main goal of beating the game. I most often play side-questing for the purpose of them providing exp. points, skills, and gear to either complete the main game or to make the end-game easier or to get the right ending. Witcher 3 is an exception because each side-quest has great writing, dialogues, graphical cut scenes, etc. so gear, skills, and exp. points are not that important. Many of Witcher 3's "?" map marks and Treasure Hunts had no such writing, dialogues, or graphical scenes, which is why I did not enjoy doing them for the sake of doing them either, but I did do every main quest, side-quest, and contract in main game and DLC because they provided rewarding and often emotional spectacle.

I guess this is why I have a hard time understanding Bethesda games and GTA games past the main campaign (although I did enjoy modding them to a certain point...). I do not see a point in a self-created goals and reaching them for the sake of reaching them (kind of like playing a game just to get an in-game trophy), unless you are competing with someone OR with the game itself (aka trying to beat the game).

I am glad we finally sorted this out. I apologize if I offended you in this heated arguement.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So apparently RAM speed makes a big difference. http://www.techspot.com/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page6.html
> 
> I have DDR3 - 1333 RAM.
> 
> Any chance anyone with better RAM could tell me about their min framerates. The lowest drop I've seen was probably around 28ish~


RAM always makes a big difference in CPU limited games, which I've proven several times over. Check out my link in the sig.


----------



## tylerand

So i got this thing for the Xbone since my PC was unable to run it. What a mistake, i should have waited.

That 30 fps cap really kills it, and i can tell in some areas it drops way down to around 20. It pretty much runs just as bad on the Xbone as it did on my craptastic pc.

At least i found a Pipboy edition at the EB Games because somebody cancelled their preorder.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> RAM always makes a big difference in CPU limited games, which I've proven several times over. Check out my link in the sig.


That are pretty interesting results. Thanks for sharing









My rig now is too old to put in new RAM, but my 2016 rig will definitely get good DDR4 ram. They are currently dropping in price which is nice.

Do you know how the relation between MHZ and RAM Timings are?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> So i got this thing for the Xbone since my PC was unable to run it. What a mistake, i should have waited.
> 
> That 30 fps cap really kills it, and i can tell in some areas it drops way down to around 20. It pretty much runs just as bad on the Xbone as it did on my craptastic pc.
> 
> At least i found a Pipboy edition at the EB Games because somebody cancelled their preorder.


Yeah the console versions have sub-par performance and a lot of bugs aswell. But considering you got the Pipboy edition it seems like you were lucky









edit : sorry double post. i messed up with editing


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That are pretty interesting results. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig now is too old to put in new RAM, but my 2016 rig will definitely get good DDR4 ram. They are currently dropping in price which is nice.
> 
> Do you know how the relation between MHZ and RAM Timings are?


Timings no longer play much effect, unless they are ridiculously loose. Speed is far more important now.

Fast RAM with "decent" timings will provide the best price performance ratio with excellent gaming performance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Then we have 2 entirely different views on what it means to play games. For me, and I assumed most other PC gamers, a game is a challenge I want to beat to the end, while enjoying it for all of its good aspects, like writing, graphics, sound, gameplay, etc. Just about all I do in a game, whether I enjoy it all or not, I do with the main goal of beating the game. I most often play side-questing for the purpose of them providing exp. points, skills, and gear to either complete the main game or to make the end-game easier or to get the right ending. Witcher 3 is an exception because each side-quest has great writing, dialogues, graphical cut scenes, etc. so gear, skills, and exp. points are not that important. Many of Witcher 3's "?" map marks and Treasure Hunts had no such writing, dialogues, or graphical scenes, which is why I did not enjoy doing them for the sake of doing them either, but I did do every main quest, side-quest, and contract in main game and DLC because they provided rewarding and often emotional spectacle.
> 
> I guess this is why I have a hard time understanding Bethesda games and GTA games past the main campaign (although I did enjoy modding them to a certain point...). I do not see a point in a self-created goals and reaching them for the sake of reaching them (kind of like playing a game just to get an in-game trophy), unless you are competing with someone OR with the game itself (aka trying to beat the game).
> 
> I am glad we finally sorted this out. I apologize if I offended you in this heated arguement.


The point of any and all games is to enjoy it; whether or not that means challenging quests, enticing plots, excellent gameplay, character development, ect. Personally, I feel games where you are directed what to do constantly to be boring as hell. I would also strongly disagree with your statement. Minecraft, for example, is one of the most popular games out there. It doesn't have any advertised quests. They are actually all hidden. It is literally a game with atrocious graphics where you choose what you want to do. You can play in a fantasy environment. You can be a builder. You can play hardcore or survival. You can be an engineer. Point is, it encourages your interest through creative freedom. This is what Bethesda games have always been like; exploration and developing your own story. This is why it is so confusing why you would even have purchased FO4 since FO3 and FONV had obviously proven this. It's like saying you only like sports cars and yet continuing to purchase SUV's again and again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed with the direction Bethesda has taken with these IPs. Every new release has less and less good writing, character diversity, choice, plot, reactivity...and replaces them with more voice acting, cutscenes and other such filler. I don't even understand the exploration angle any more; the quest compass and pointers can be turned off but your character is given so little information (half the time, I am not even told anything about the quest location or objective, I am just expected to look at the map and see the big green icon) and there's no journal. New additions like quick and easy companions and power armour (my God) really ruin any sense of satisfaction or earning.
> 
> I guess the crafting system is good (Underrail's is still more interesting, though) but the rest of the game is just incredibly bland. As someone who was a huge fan of the original (and the original ES games) this is a big let down.


If by original, you mean FO1 and FO2, they were made by an entirely different company and studio than FO3 and later. Don't try to compare the two as they are vastly different. If you don't like question objectives, disable the HUD. If you don't like using the power armor too early, then just leave it at the gas station or Sanctuary. Just because the game gives you options or items early on does not mean you have to utilize them.


----------



## moocowman

Rank II of Chem Resistant seems a little OP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone find that sniper rifles seem a lot weaker now compared to previous FO games?


----------



## pez

I won't really get to play this on PC until I get my GPU back from RMA, but I've experienced a single hard crash on Xbox One after ~25 hours of gameplay. There's occasional FPS drops, but the game is definitely solid.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone find that sniper rifles seem a lot weaker now compared to previous FO games?


Yeah they are a bit disappointing compared to laser rifles when both are fully modded. I figured I'll give it one last shot when I can unlock gun nut 3 and upgrade to a .50 cal.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah the console versions have sub-par performance and a lot of bugs aswell. But considering you got the Pipboy edition it seems like you were lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : sorry double post. i messed up with editing


Sub par for sure. At least the girlfriend's happy, so she can play it on console. Just sucks because any amount of play i have i'll have to redo on pc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> Sub par for sure. At least the girlfriend's happy, so she can play it on console. Just sucks because any amount of play i have i'll have to redo on pc.


Save files should be cross platform. There is no reason for them not to be.


----------



## Swiftes

Anyone got any ideas how I can set Fallout 4 to default to my 2nd screen? Its my TV, I like to sit in bed and play it on my tv with a controller but due to where the TV is, its a PITA to manually drag it across each, and because my monitor is 1920 x 1200 and my TV 1080p, mirroring screens leaves black bars on my monitor...

you used to be able to change GPU adaptor on NV / FO3 but there is no option here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftes*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas how I can set Fallout 4 to default to my 2nd screen? Its my TV, I like to sit in bed and play it on my tv with a controller but due to where the TV is, its a PITA to manually drag it across each, and because my monitor is 1920 x 1200 and my TV 1080p, mirroring screens leaves black bars on my monitor...
> 
> you used to be able to change GPU adaptor on NV / FO3 but there is no option here


I would try setting the TV as the primary and see if that works. You could also unplug the connection to the monitor.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would try setting the TV as the primary and see if that works. You could also unplug the connection to the monitor.


Didn't think about setting it to Primary, will take a look, will that not mess up desktop icons etc then though?

Unplugging is annoying as displayport is finnicky at the best of times.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftes*
> 
> Didn't think about setting it to Primary, will take a look, will that not mess up desktop icons etc then though?
> 
> Unplugging is annoying as displayport is finnicky at the best of times.


I don't think it should. I would take a screenshot or setup a restore point before I try if you are concerned.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Minecraft, for example, is one of the most popular games out there. It doesn't have any advertised quests. They are actually all hidden. It is literally a game with atrocious graphics where you choose what you want to do.


Minecraft is mandatory in some schools to play. Naturally enough will like it out of all those kids to make it so popular. There is NO way it would be so popular if it weren't for that. Someone has government/school board connections...I guarantee it.

Edit: Many game developers (and most of Hollywood/Music industry) are Illuminati. The story lines give them away every time...when you know what's going on.


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone know how to fix this kind of thing? Or is it just going to need to be patched? I'm constantly running into these weird walls of texture around the terrain and falling off of things because I can't see where I'm going.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Minecraft is mandatory in some schools to play. Naturally enough will like it out of all those kids to make it so popular. There is NO way it would be so popular if it weren't for that. Someone has government/school board connections...I guarantee it.
> 
> Edit: Many game developers (and most of Hollywood/Music industry) are Illuminati. The story lines give them away every time...when you know what's going on.


What? And what?

Minecraft was *extremely* popular before it was being used as a tool for education.

And for that second thing, again.. what? O__o


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What? And what?
> 
> Minecraft was *extremely* popular before it was being used as a tool for education.
> 
> And for that second thing, again.. what? O__o


I didn't even bother replying to that post, just added straight to ignore.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Then we have 2 entirely different views on what it means to play games. For me, and I assumed most other PC gamers, a game is a challenge I want to beat to the end, while enjoying it for all of its good aspects, like writing, graphics, sound, gameplay, etc. Just about all I do in a game, whether I enjoy it all or not, I do with the main goal of beating the game. I most often play side-questing for the purpose of them providing exp. points, skills, and gear to either complete the main game or to make the end-game easier or to get the right ending. Witcher 3 is an exception because each side-quest has great writing, dialogues, graphical cut scenes, etc. so gear, skills, and exp. points are not that important. Many of Witcher 3's "?" map marks and Treasure Hunts had no such writing, dialogues, or graphical scenes, which is why I did not enjoy doing them for the sake of doing them either, but I did do every main quest, side-quest, and contract in main game and DLC because they provided rewarding and often emotional spectacle.
> 
> I guess this is why I have a hard time understanding Bethesda games and GTA games past the main campaign (although I did enjoy modding them to a certain point...). I do not see a point in a self-created goals and reaching them for the sake of reaching them (kind of like playing a game just to get an in-game trophy), unless you are competing with someone OR with the game itself (aka trying to beat the game).
> 
> I am glad we finally sorted this out. I apologize if I offended you in this heated arguement.


I do like games that fit the description you provided too. I like a wide variety of games. I like GTA, although I don't love it. I love Bethesda games, but I also love challenging and story driven games, games where the main goal is to actually beat it. Variety is the spice of life after all. My two favorite games from 2015 are Fallout 4 and SOMA, which are total opposites with absolutely nothing in common other than the fact both have first person view.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wait, there's a limit to how many people you can have per settlement?


I read 20, though I'm having a heckuvalotta time getting g more than 6 which is NOT enough to be able to produce adhesive :/


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Yeah they are a bit disappointing compared to laser rifles when both are fully modded. I figured I'll give it one last shot when I can unlock gun nut 3 and upgrade to a .50 cal.


I dunno. When I'm not in vats I can one shot headshot anything not in power armor.


----------



## bombastinator

*IMPORTANT SAFETY TIP*

if you leave your power armor in a repair harness or anywhere else and do not pull the fusion core, various NPCs will walk off with it. ALWAYS pull the fusion core.

Conversely if you pickpocket a fusion core that npc will remove their power armor.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> *IMPORTANT SAFETY TIP*
> 
> if you leave your power armor in a repair harness or anywhere else and do not pull the fusion core, various NPCs will walk off with it. ALWAYS pull the fusion core.
> 
> Conversely if you pickpocket a fusion core that npc will remove their power armor.


Wow! Did not realize that... I need to go back and do that ASAP once I get home and back to my game.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I've seen you say stuff like this long before that debate was even a thing. It's one thing to be heavily opinionated, but it's a whole other thing when you start accusing people of being a troll for also being opinionated and telling them that their opinion is pretty much worthless here. That's just as frustrating because all it does is create hostility when there doesn't need to be hostility.
> 
> I'm not going to keep this going beyond this post. I'm just getting pretty annoyed as well. I just want to discuss games without all the toxicity that comments like yours bring. I really hope that isn't too much to ask for..


Of course you state your opinion and im not allowed to reply. No you have not seen me post anything disrespecting people without cause. So don't lie. I spoke out against an obvious troll. Period. Don't get all upset because someone raised his voice, its called being human, we are allowed to defend our positions and say mean things if provoked. Get over this hand holding crap already. I did not say anything undeserved. At least in this case so your point is invalid. Now we can move on if you wish.

Apologies to all the other posters. As for on topic convo, i'm really enjoying hunting for goodies, but sucks the enclave armor is triggered by level.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What? And what?
> 
> Minecraft was *extremely* popular before it was being used as a tool for education.
> 
> And for that second thing, again.. what? O__o


LOL I knew that would get a ????


----------



## moocowman

*facedesk*

Whatever. Back on topic..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> LOL I knew that would get a ????


I was hoping that you were just messing around.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> When game developers show off their graphic tech, they are always saying "look at the triangles" and "there are so many triangles" and "there are over 500,000 triangles in this scene alone".
> 
> Who else uses triangles? The illuminati.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


Here's your Illuminati One-Eye, found within first 2 hours


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAAG*
> 
> Here's your Illuminati One-Eye, found within first 2 hours


That looks like the comic con logo.


----------



## MonarchX

I am confused about a couple of things:

1. Why can't I create parts for my house/sanctuary? I have the necessary stuff, but BUILD button is grayed out for me. Any ideas?
2. Does junk automatically become crafting parts without any kind of processing? Should I store junk in my Crafting Weapon/Armor benches?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am confused about a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Why can't I create parts for my house/sanctuary? I have the necessary stuff, but BUILD button is grayed out for me. Any ideas?
> 2. Does junk automatically become crafting parts without any kind of processing? Should I store junk in my Crafting Weapon/Armor benches?


It took me a minute to figure out, but you can walk around in the crafting mode. You have to go somewhere that has space for what you want to build. I spent like an hour scrapping every single extra thing in sanctuary and built a massive house lol.


----------



## MonarchX

FYI, ReShade 1.1.0 AdaptiveSharpen @ 0.3 and slightly lower-than-default LumaSharpen values make the game look MUCH better (sharper) with TAA enabled + the latest ENB fixes. You can change values if you want it sharper or blurrier.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> FYI, ReShade 1.1.0 AdaptiveSharpen @ 0.3 and slightly lower-than-default LumaSharpen values make the game look MUCH better (sharper) with TAA enabled + the latest ENB fixes. You can change values if you want it sharper or blurrier.


One thing I forgot, how I learned to use the workshop:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If you hit the ~ like in all of the other games and turn on god mode (type tgm) you have unlimited resources for building. I made a save and fiddled with it for a while until I understood what was going on and then reloaded my save so I didn't waste all of my scavenged resources.


----------



## kremtok

Every time I see the Fallout 4 TV commercial I get a little pissed off because the game doesn't look even remotely as good as advertised. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I actually thought the game would look like that.

Oh, and let's not feed the trolls, boys and girls.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Every time I see the Fallout 4 TV commercial I get a little pissed off because the game doesn't look even remotely as good as advertised. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I actually thought the game would look like that.
> 
> Oh, and let's not feed the trolls, boys and girls.


You say don't feed the trolls yet you post about the game looking nothing like a cgi trailer I'm confused.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Every time I see the Fallout 4 TV commercial I get a little pissed off because the game doesn't look even remotely as good as advertised. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I actually thought the game would look like that.
> 
> Oh, and let's not feed the trolls, boys and girls.


I don't know. I thought it was a pretty obvious blend of live-action and CGI. The fact that it's a TV trailer should have made that apparent since I don't recall any games that have shown off real gameplay footage in their TV spot. Although, I haven't watched TV in ages so I may be wrong about that.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't know. I thought it was a pretty obvious blend of live-action and CGI. The fact that it's a TV trailer should have made that apparent since I don't recall any games that have shown off real gameplay footage in their TV spot. Although, I haven't watched TV in ages so I may be wrong about that.


You're right, of course. It's just that this game isn't visually distinctive from New Vegas and I am a bit disappointed. Clearly that's a result of wishful thinking on my part.

I still enjoy the game quite a bit, though.


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Save files should be cross platform. There is no reason for them not to be.


That would be nice, a quick google search isn't bringing up anything. Either way, it'd be nice if true. And there's no reason for it not to be, but at the same time there's no reason a game that looks like this shouldn't be able to play at 60fps on the xbone. it does though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You're right, of course. It's just that this game isn't visually distinctive from New Vegas and I am a bit disappointed. Clearly that's a result of wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> I still enjoy the game quite a bit, though.


I honestly strongly disagree. FO4 looks way better than FONV IMO.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You're right, of course. It's just that this game isn't visually distinctive from New Vegas and I am a bit disappointed. Clearly that's a result of wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> I still enjoy the game quite a bit, though.


The game looks no different then New vegas? You need to up your setting than. Game looks leaps and bounds better than NV. Something I did notice is Ultra preset does not actually put everything to Ultra.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You're right, of course. It's just that this game isn't visually distinctive from New Vegas and I am a bit disappointed. Clearly that's a result of wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> I still enjoy the game quite a bit, though.


Really? The slightly stylized art-style and the fact NPCs don't look like mannequins makes it pretty distinctive to me. I actually get kind of a STALKER vibe as I walk through certain parts of the game as well.


----------



## Ally1987

What level are you guys and how far along? I'm only lvl 21 and just got to Diamond City.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> The game looks no different then New vegas? You need to up your setting than. Game looks leaps and bounds better than NV. Something I did notice is Ultra preset does not actually put everything to Ultra.


I really don't see that it's much of an improvement. I'll double-check my settings, but everything should be set to the highest option. Thanks for the suggestion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Really? The slightly stylized art-style and the fact NPCs don't look like mannequins makes it pretty distinctive to me. I actually get kind of a STALKER vibe as I walk through certain parts of the game as well.


It's been a few months, but I don't recall that the NPCs in New Vegas looked especially bad. I really wish I hadn't given my New Vegas Dogmeat a robot brain so that I could do a side-by-side comparison. That would be a very good indication of their attention to detail between the two games. And I agree with you on the overall 'vibe' of the game. This one's a lot darker, with a 'scary' atmosphere compared to New Vegas's cartoonishness.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I really don't see that it's much of an improvement. I'll double-check my settings, but everything should be set to the highest option. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> It's been a few months, *but I don't recall that the NPCs in New Vegas looked especially bad*. I really wish I hadn't given my New Vegas Dogmeat a robot brain so that I could do a side-by-side comparison. That would be a very good indication of their attention to detail between the two games. And I agree with you on the overall 'vibe' of the game. This one's a lot darker, with a 'scary' atmosphere compared to New Vegas's cartoonishness.


Maybe we just have different eyes or our brains process pictures differently, but again I see a huge difference between the two...




Honestly, I think you need to boot up stock FONV again. Our memories can play tricks on us sometimes, because the graphical improvement is rather large IMO.


----------



## boredgunner

lolwot. Fallout: New Vegas had very dated graphics for 2010. Fallout 4's lighting and post processing are above average by 2015 standards, which makes a huge difference. It also has shadows unlike New Vegas, and much more advanced shader technology and better textures believe it or not.


----------



## Barry

I'm still in the vault ,mine keeps freezing,so fare sucks


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> What level are you guys and how far along? I'm only lvl 21 and just got to Diamond City.


Got it last night, level 12 now and still haven't reached Diamond City. Spending a lot of time building settlements and stuff lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barry*
> 
> I'm still in the vault ,mine keeps freezing,so fare sucks


Where?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Really? The slightly stylized art-style and the fact NPCs don't look like mannequins makes it pretty distinctive to me. I actually get kind of a STALKER vibe as I walk through certain parts of the game as well.


Maybe it's my current armor (drifter outfit + assault gas mask) but I too get a very STALKER-esque vibe from this game.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lolwot. Fallout: New Vegas had very dated graphics for 2010. Fallout 4's lighting and post processing are above average by 2015 standards, which makes a huge difference. It also has shadows unlike New Vegas, and much more advanced shader technology and better textures believe it or not.


Not to mention the world actually has exterior shadows now!


----------



## Valor958

Wow, leave for a day and tons of posts lol.

I have random run ins with nuke suiciders and thats always fun... but worst was a long range missile sniper. I had a decent/safe quicksave to try and figure out how to kill him. He was up high and kept killing me with perfectly aimed missiles. I'd headshot him, not enough to kill him, but tick him off. I strafe... dodge... die... over and over. Ok, fine. Time to snipe it out the effective/cheap way. BAM BAM BAM BAM.... rocket barrage. WTLBNAALSDLAKBASD....








Ok, finally drop him after 3-4 attempts. Lets see what this mother had...







NO FREAKING WONDER I WAS GETTING REKT. Targeting Quad barrel missile launcher. Really... REALLY... rapid fire heat seeking missiles... yup, that explains a lot lol. MINE NOW! mwahaha!

Then was my first encounter with The Swan... oh, thats a large pile of junk floating out there....







.... ow... nope, not junk. Try again. Ok, its enormous... and wearing a boat. Well, brb... *comes back with two mini nukes*. Alright, lets do this.







Nope... still walking. Ok... um... run? He charges me and gets his head stuck in a building. OMG OPPORTUNITY GO!





























HES STILL MOVING!!!































































.... wow, he's dead finally...
Ok, lets change these pants for a fresh set and see what he's got. POWER FIST YAY!

I really like this game, but man sometimes I yelp when things randomly eat me... like when I found a mirelurk queen... and it melted me over and over.. I ran, and i'm not ashamed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Wow, leave for a day and tons of posts lol.
> 
> I have random run ins with nuke suiciders and thats always fun... but worst was a long range missile sniper. I had a decent/safe quicksave to try and figure out how to kill him. He was up high and kept killing me with perfectly aimed missiles. I'd headshot him, not enough to kill him, but tick him off. I strafe... dodge... die... over and over. Ok, fine. Time to snipe it out the effective/cheap way. BAM BAM BAM BAM.... rocket barrage. WTLBNAALSDLAKBASD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, finally drop him after 3-4 attempts. Lets see what this mother had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO FREAKING WONDER I WAS GETTING REKT. Targeting Quad barrel missile launcher. Really... REALLY... rapid fire heat seeking missiles... yup, that explains a lot lol. MINE NOW! mwahaha!
> 
> Then was my first encounter with The Swan... oh, thats a large pile of junk floating out there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... ow... nope, not junk. Try again. Ok, its enormous... and wearing a boat. Well, brb... *comes back with two mini nukes*. Alright, lets do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... still walking. Ok... um... run? He charges me and gets his head stuck in a building. OMG OPPORTUNITY GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HES STILL MOVING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... wow, he's dead finally...
> Ok, lets change these pants for a fresh set and see what he's got. POWER FIST YAY!
> 
> I really like this game, but man sometimes I yelp when things randomly eat me... like when I found a mirelurk queen... and it melted me over and over.. I ran, and i'm not ashamed.


Sometimes a strategic retreat is the best option.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sometimes a strategic retreat is the best option.


Yes, but its easy to track me down if they just follow the trail of urine i leave behind. Game be scary sometimes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yes, but its easy to track me down if they just follow the trail of urine i leave behind. Game be scary sometimes


Scariest part for me is I am just walking in tunnels or ruins and feral ghouls just pop out of no where and start trying to nom on me.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Scariest part for me is I am just walking in tunnels or ruins and feral ghouls just pop out of no where and start trying to nom on me.


I was on mumble with a friend last night and I let out a scream. I finished reading a note on a terminal as l turned around I got leaped on by a feral ghoul, fun times...


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I was on mumble with a friend last night and I let out a scream when I finished reading some notes on a terminal. When I finished I turned around behind me just to get leaped on by a feral ghoul, fun times...


Gotta say I do love that about this game. Its a nice mix of genres and can feel at times like a fps, other times like a survival horror.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> It's been a few months, but I don't recall that the NPCs in New Vegas looked especially bad. I really wish I hadn't given my New Vegas Dogmeat a robot brain so that I could do a side-by-side comparison. That would be a very good indication of their attention to detail between the two games. And I agree with you on the overall 'vibe' of the game. This one's a lot darker, with a 'scary' atmosphere compared to New Vegas's cartoonishness.


As you can probably tell by the picture OC'ing Noob posted, there is quite the difference. If you take the time to look, there is a surprising amount of detail put in the game. The robots in particular are really cool to look at up close since you can see a lot of the moving parts. Watching them fall apart piece by piece as you shoot different parts of the body is also pretty cool.

Even things like misc. item placement within the world are done in a way that feels much more natural and believable. The variety of items helps with that as well. I find myself getting a lot more immersed in this world than I did FO3 and NV.

I really can't wait for hardcore survival mods to come out for maximum immersion.


----------



## Alvarado

So i'm 25 and said "screw it! off to the glowing sea!" and that area of the world is something else.


----------



## MonarchX

Just use LumaSharpen with AdaptiveSharpen through ReShade and the GFX will look much better. TAA blurs so much that details get reduced.

How to play this game with a controller if you are no good at aiming with controllers? The VATS is not as efficient as real-time mouse aiming... I play on the hardest Survivàl mode, so...


----------



## tylerand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just use LumaSharpen with AdaptiveSharpen through ReShade and the GFX will look much better. TAA blurs so much that details get reduced.
> 
> How to play this game with a controller if you are no good at aiming with controllers? The VATS is not as efficient as real-time mouse aiming... I play on the hardest Survivàl mode, so...


So far my biggest problem with playing on console has been getting used to playing with controller.

And that's after playing BF4 on console so much that i'm in the top 100 ranked in a lot of stuff. Even after all of that, i still can't get used to using controller over M/K.


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone having a problem building weapon mods? It keeps telling me I don't have the science rank when I've already gotten to science rank 3 and it only needs 1 or 2.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone having a problem building weapon mods? It keeps telling me I don't have the science rank when I've already gotten to science rank 3 and it only needs 1 or 2.


Any chance you can post a screenshot?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Any chance you can post a screenshot?


I figured it out, just made a quicksave and reloaded it and it worked.


----------



## zealord

At what level am I supposed to fight the "forged" ? I have a quest pretty early on in the game and I can't kill em. I play on normal difficulty and I need about 20 succesful shots per enemy or like 12-15 melee hits with an improved baseball-bat.

They have a flamethrower, run as fast as I do and shoot while running behind me.

I am now in this building with only a few healing item things and my strongest weapon does like 30~ dmg. My ammunition is running low, I have no resourced to upgrade my weapons.

Do I need to like farm good weapons before doing stuff or what? I managed to kill 2 of these Forged guys with my Super Astronaut Suit and wasted all of my minigun ammo on them.

(No I am not bad at games. I finished all Souls/Bloodborne games, Battletoads, Ninja Gaiden, Contra, Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts and many more)


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> At what level am I supposed to fight the "forged" ? I have a quest pretty early on in the game and I can't kill em. I play on normal difficulty and I need about 20 succesful shots per enemy or like 12-15 melee hits with an improved baseball-bat.
> 
> They have a flamethrower, run as fast as I do and shoot while running behind me.
> 
> I am now in this building with only a few healing item things and my strongest weapon does like 30~ dmg. My ammunition is running low, I have no resourced to upgrade my weapons.
> 
> Do I need to like farm good weapons before doing stuff or what? I managed to kill 2 of these Forged guys with my Super Astronaut Suit and wasted all of my minigun ammo on them.
> 
> (No I am not bad at games. I finished all Souls/Bloodborne games, Battletoads, Ninja Gaiden, Contra, Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts and many more)


I couldn't do it on hard at lvl 24 so...yeah...

Edit: I remember reading on reddit this map that showed the leveling system, basically the game doesn't scale and instead the level requirements go up the further east and south you go.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I couldn't do it on hard at lvl 24 so...yeah...


Oh damn I'm level 9. Why can I even begin this quest? I am like 10 hours into the game and I wasted 5 of them on configuring settings. I haven't done much yet and that Preston guy gave me the quest


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Oh damn I'm level 9. Why can I even begin this quest? I am like 10 hours into the game and I wasted 5 of them on configuring settings. I haven't done much yet and that Preston guy gave me the quest


Because Bethesda allows you to go anywhere and pick up any quest even though your in an area that you shouldn't be in yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Preface:
5820k 4.5
16GB 3000 c15
980(x2) 1500/4000
Custom Resolution: 3840x1600

I was sitting on one of the overpasses, looking down into a cityscape, when my FPS dropped to 32. I have since tried several SLI bits and fixes posted around the interwebs to no avail. I can get SLI to kick both cards up, but the FPS is THE EXACT SAME as when I was using all default, just now 2 cards are operating at 55-60% instead of 99% and 1%. GPU memory hovers around 3Gb usage. So I checked my CPU usage in that same spot, and it never goes higher than 75% on one thread, and considerably less on all others.

If Bethesda was in bed with Nvidia for this one, why the heck don't we have SLI?


----------



## romanlegion13th

what factions have you guys joined im like 18 hours in
joined the brotherhood of steel is this a good choice i don't use power armor as i don't know how it works
i've encountered minutemen the freedom trail people (but i don't want to die for synths so did not join.

kind of leaving the main mission for a while as i read to leave it on a guide


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what factions have you guys joined im like 18 hours in
> joined the brotherhood of steel is this a good choice i don't use power armor as i don't know how it works
> i've encountered minutemen the freedom trail people (but i don't want to die for synths so did not join.
> 
> kind of leaving the main mission for a while as i read to leave it on a guide


If its anything like Skyrim it doesn't matter what you join, by not joining you won't get access to their quest lines. Kinda like the thieves guild and dark brotherhood.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If its anything like Skyrim it doesn't matter what you join, by not joining you won't get access to their quest lines. Kinda like the thieves guild and dark brotherhood.


so completing one quest line wont stop me with the others?


----------



## kremtok

Two annoying things that I wish they'd change:

1. When invisible I can't see the sights of my weapon unless it has a zoom scope of some kind.

2. I have to walk outside of a building, wait for loading, then fast travel and make it load again. Why can't I just fast travel from inside the building near the door?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so completing one quest line wont stop me with the others?


I'm in the process of both quest lines and everything looks like its going normally I highly doubt you can lock yourself out of things by going one route. This is pretty standard Bethesda questing were talking about.









Edit: Though at the end of the day this is about roleplaying, if you choose not to help one faction your free to do so.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm in the process of both quest lines and everything looks like its going normally I highly doubt you can lock yourself out of things by going one route. This is pretty standard Bethesda questing were talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Though at the end of the day this is about roleplaying, if you choose not to help one faction your free to do so.


Yeah true going to try do some factions before the main quest.
i have 25 hours in game i do sometimes get bored before the endgame and miss the end game.

when will be the next elder scrolls 2016?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeah true going to try do some factions before the main quest.
> i have 25 hours in game i do sometimes get bored before the endgame and miss the end game.
> 
> when will be the next elder scrolls 2016?


Next year? Lol no way, Bethesda has said they're full steam ahead with patches, the modding tools(which release sometime next year), getting console modding to work, and the dlcs. Don't expect the next TES for at least 3-4 years.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Next year? Lol no way, Bethesda has said they're full steam ahead with patches, the modding tools, getting console modding to work, and the dlcs. Don't expect the next TES for at least 3-4 years.


yeah maybe 2017 then. Can see there being a lot of DLC for this game


----------



## Rickles

Found my first bug

Nightvision was stuck on, and then using the nightvision scope again would turn my scope black. This lead to a green and blurry screen, I searched the internet high and low and finally stumbled on a fix.

Quote:


> For those with green blurred image, type this command rimod 00094636
> And for the white-gray blurred image rimod 002041B6


Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeah maybe 2017 then. Can see there being a lot of DLC for this game


The next Elder Scrolls most likely won't be until 2018 or 2019. The only time Bethesda Game Studios had a 2 year gap between releases like you said was Oblivion and Fallout 3 (2006 and 2008 respectively).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Han anyone been able to build a metal house without using the prefab rooms or corners with the floors?

I've been trying to build a house for a while now but you cant get the walls to snap to make a corner and the only corner section is a bit ******ed.







If that was reversed it would make a proper corner... no clue why they thought that thing would be a good idea







.

Also before you say anything about the prefab rooms they do work for a house (I made my old house using them) but the support pillars are annoying when your trying to place big generators.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this kind of thing? Or is it just going to need to be patched? I'm constantly running into these weird walls of texture around the terrain and falling off of things because I can't see where I'm going.


Quit to main menu and reload

Uhm.. guess ill ask again, Anyone know why Fallout 4 is the ONLY title i have ZERO DSR options for in GeForce Experience? I cant do the manual dll trick either as it just crashes instantly..

*edit* Bigger issue.. Now Fallout 4 wont even load anymore.. Was playing, exited to go do something and it just crashes immediately and wont even load...

You know, normally i dont have huge problems with Bethesda games, Guess they're finally getting to me...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So my char is a human purity type. Joined brotherhood, minutemen.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... and told the Railroad I hate synths. I love how the game will roll with that, and give me other solutions. Like I told her I would kill a synth and she denied me entry to the railroad, so a guy stil let me complete the mission, through backchannels cause they need help. Dynamic game by far.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Han anyone been able to build a metal house without using the prefab rooms or corners with the floors?
> 
> I've been trying to build a house for a while now but you cant get the walls to snap to make a corner and the only corner section is a bit ******ed.
> 
> If that was reversed it would make a proper corner... no clue why they thought that thing would be a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also before you say anything about the prefab rooms they do work for a house (I made my old house using them) but the support pillars are annoying when your trying to place big generators.


put wood floors down and walls snap onto them(don't know about the prefab corners etc, i just used normal metal walls for mine)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> put wood floors down and walls snap onto them(don't know about the prefab corners etc, i just used normal metal walls for mine)


Thanks I'll try that







.

Accidentally wandered into the National Guard Training Yard and now The Glowing One boss thing is in between me and the door







.

Edit, most of you probably know this but if you go to Hugo's Hole on the right side of the map (near Dunwich Borers where you have to go for a mission anyway) you can get a pretty nice hazmat suit, just be careful, there's high level radiation, 4 bombs on a tripwire and an auto turret.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Every time I see the Fallout 4 TV commercial I get a little pissed off because the game doesn't look even remotely as good as advertised. Maybe I'm an idiot, but I actually thought the game would look like that.
> 
> Oh, and let's not feed the trolls, boys and girls.


What hardware are you running it on?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Han anyone been able to build a metal house without using the prefab rooms or corners with the floors?
> I've been trying to build a house for a while now but you cant get the walls to snap to make a corner and the only corner section is a bit ******ed.


I'm not sure if it's what's giving you problems but there is an 'outside' and 'inside' to these sections and it looks like you've got the 'outside surface' facing in. Maybe try switching them around and perhaps they'll work better.

'Home Sweet Home'. 








Even though I have 68 hours in at this point, I just overhauled the Red Rocket station down the road from Sanctuary. I'm too involved in questing and building up other settlements for the Minutemen at the moment to get bogged down building a 'pre-fab palace' the way I want it, although I probably will later.



No matter what I try, I just can't put a door on this building, so I blocked off the other two with pre-fab rooms for my crafting gear and put 2 medium size turret guns, down by the cash register, facing towards this last doorway. lol


----------



## bombastinator

Any suggestions on how to farm bone and copper? It appears I'm going to need a really large supply of both.

The adhesive I have a handle on, but oil requires bone, and electric wires require copper. LOTS of copper :/


----------



## MonarchX

Fallout 4 map seems smaller than Skyrim and quests are so odd. I got a quest from some villagers to get rid of raiders because of them stealing food, supplies, etc. Thing is, these raiders were located about 50% through the map (far, VERY far) and yet there were 2 raider camps near-by, which didn't seem to bother those villagers...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's what's giving you problems but there is an 'outside' and 'inside' to these sections and it looks like you've got the 'outside surface' facing in. Maybe try switching them around and perhaps they'll work better.


I'm just really picky with how it looks







.

On another note, my new base is coming along nicely







, still have a bit of work to do tho, gonna build a barracks, maybe some wind turbines, more food and water etc.

Once I get the perimeter done and secondary positions I'll have to put up that beacon to bring more people though, have no one to man those guard posts atm.







My actual base (wanna say thanks to Kyal for suggesting the floors for building and doing corners), it's far from finished but it'll get there probably tomorrow.













Bar area with ashtray, jukebox and... bar.



Fancy dinning room because... I'm not a peasant







.



Lounge room



This bugs me, you cant put _metal_ a roof where the door is, it has to be a _wood_ one







, same with the floor as you would of seen earlier.



So far I'm just under 14 hours in at level 12 with this new character (didn't think I'd get addicted to this game







) and my favorite thing is still the building and modding guns, armor etc







, I should really get started on the story soon though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Fallout 4 map seems smaller than Skyrim and quests are so odd. I got a quest from some villagers to get rid of raiders because of them stealing food, supplies, etc. Thing is, these raiders were located about 50% through the map (far, VERY far) and yet there were 2 raider camps near-by, which didn't seem to bother those villagers...


Was it the first quest you do for the minutemen, how you have to go to the villagers to the right of the sanctuary in the middle of no where and the raiders are in Lexington?


----------



## moocowman

Just found out that bottlecaps drop and can be picked up after a bottlecap mine explodes. Neat!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I'm just really picky with how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On another note, my new base is coming along nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still have a bit of work to do tho, gonna build a barracks, maybe some wind turbines, more food and water etc.
> 
> Once I get the perimeter done and secondary positions I'll have to put up that beacon to bring more people though, have no one to man those guard posts atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My actual base (wanna say thanks to Kyal for suggesting the floors for building and doing corners), it's far from finished but it'll get there probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar area with ashtray, jukebox and... bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy dinning room because... I'm not a peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge room
> 
> 
> 
> This bugs me, you cant put _metal_ a roof where the door is, it has to be a _wood_ one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , same with the floor as you would of seen earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm just under 14 hours in at level 12 with this new character (didn't think I'd get addicted to this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and my favorite thing is still the building and modding guns, armor etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I should really get started on the story soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Was it the first quest you do for the minutemen, how you have to go to the villagers to the right of the sanctuary in the middle of no where and the raiders are in Lexington?


Yeah! Odd quest, isn't it?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Scariest part for me is I am just walking in tunnels or ruins and feral ghouls just pop out of no where and start trying to nom on me.


Is it me, or are the Ghouls an extra level of intense in FO4?

I find myself trying to shoot every 'dead'-looking Ghouls lol.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is it me, or are the Ghouls an extra level of intense in FO4?
> 
> I find myself trying to shoot every 'dead'-looking Ghouls lol.


I think it's how erratic their movement is. They're literally throwing themselves at you trying to kill you and it makes it hard to get a good shot at them without a shotgun or an automatic weapon. It definitely makes for some tense action.

Unrelated.. What are the best things you've guys found in the Vault-Tec lunchboxes? So far, I've only gotten the Mr. Handy and Protectron models, although I lost the Protectron model because I had to reload to a point before I opened the lunchbox.


----------



## inedenimadam

You want the lunchboxes for the box.


----------



## Thetbrett

I have a friend at work who will give me his steam files for FO4, saving me a download. I am assuming it will accept my key when I buy it and look for the files in the steamapp/common folder, see them there and fill in any gaps or ,issing patches etc.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want the lunchboxes for the box.


Is there some other use for them? The only thing I know about them currently is that they can sometimes spawn a cool item.


----------



## kuruptx

One thing that is slightly annoying is when settlers go to sleep in the settlement you build them, they NEVER close the door to the buildings, and this includes other settlements aswell..It's like if your'e so worried about Raiders and Ghouls you think they would atleast shut the door


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quit to main menu and reload
> 
> Uhm.. guess ill ask again, Anyone know why Fallout 4 is the ONLY title i have ZERO DSR options for in GeForce Experience? I cant do the manual dll trick either as it just crashes instantly..
> 
> *edit* Bigger issue.. Now Fallout 4 wont even load anymore.. Was playing, exited to go do something and it just crashes immediately and wont even load...
> 
> You know, normally i dont have huge problems with Bethesda games, Guess they're finally getting to me...


Are you using Reshade? That makes my game crash. I have to turn it off and back on again to make it work.


----------



## funfordcobra

Lots of defences don't matter. You will never be attacked in large numbers. One rocket at entrance and exit has saved every one of my settlements through out the end of the game. All 3 attacks...

I don't think defences are going to be fun till mods come out that increase raid encouters.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Lots of defences don't matter. You will never be attacked in large numbers. One rocket at entrance and exit has saved every one of my settlements through out the end of the game. All 3 attacks...
> 
> I don't think defences are going to be fun till mods come out that increase raid encouters.


This, and multiplayer mods, so I can attempt to come raid you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Is there some other use for them? The only thing I know about them currently is that they can sometimes spawn a cool item.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Secret room, found in fallout. You get there via console command like skyrim though, so kinda cheating.
http://www.inquisitr.com/2567222/fallout-4-secret-room-revealed-how-to-get-every-item-in-the-game/


----------



## BradleyW

Hey,

My FPS is about 5-7 fps lower in 1st person view compared to 3rd person. Anyone else have this? I mean, the FOV is much wider in 3rd person so, i don't know.


----------



## gr4474

My main Sanctuary got attacked. Preston said "Here we goooo!"...and I got all excited, running around looking for the gunfire I was hearing. It was over in 5 seconds, and I only found 2 bodies on the bridge.


----------



## Decade

Over 24hrs into game already, having a blast. Their update to the "xaudio" introduced some strange stutter that is likely happening during high DPC latency, but only 3 occurrences in well over 12 hours.

That said, it makes me very happy to see there is already 600+ mods for Fallout 4 on Nexus. (Probably 400 or so actually do something worthwhile and aren't icon packs or text files for command console batch commands)
Reskins are already under way, minor functionality edits... this is why I love the PC platform. The modders throwing up actual mods already are the innovators of this platform.


----------



## Valor958

I keep finding random Power armor frames







Almost have two full sets of T60







four total power armor frames now. I'd put people in them but i'm short on suitable companions. Strong won't fit lol, and Dogmeat just gives me a funny look. May have to see if I can cram Preston, Piper, and some random brawler girl I found into the other 3 and station them around lol.

I do love the random encounters though. I realized they are still there after my quick save multi-deaths. I was forcing my way into a ghoul infested area. After killing the 1st wave I look left and theres 3 radstags... including an albino and rabid legendary one. Ok... rabid one impales me in 1 hit. Next time... nothing... wait... what's that? RANDOM DEATHCLAW... don't try to fist fight a deathclaw. Not even with a power fist. NO. BAD DAY.. 3rd try! 3 super mutants... pop, pop, pop... I win lol.

So far, my favorite new weapon is a shotgun that shoots explosive shells. I can aoe wipe groups now lol. I gave it a powerful receiver... 96dmg plus aoe and burn.
"THIS.. is my BOOM-stick" Hail to the King baby


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone else's game crashing when getting close to Camp Kendall?


----------



## doza

u always need to have a spare one










image


----------



## DBEAU

Does anyone know if you can remove mods from one gun and add then to another. For example, I have a sniper rifle that I upgraded quite a bit but has a standard mag. I found a sniper rifle with a large mag. Can I take the large mag off the rifle I found and put it on my sniper rifle?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can remove mods from one gun and add then to another. For example, I have a sniper rifle that I upgraded quite a bit but has a standard mag. I found a sniper rifle with a large mag. Can I take the large mag off the rifle I found and put it on my sniper rifle?


Yeah, I had a bunch of mods piling up in my inventory from changing them around, but I hadn't realized they were there for the longest time.

Also I love that orange pipboy color. Might change from my yellow.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Also I love that orange pipboy color. Might change from my yellow.


Crysis Warhead having the default HUD color set to Amber was what made me always change the color to something similar in Fallout 3 and New Vegas, can't remember if Amber was default for new vegas as well though.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, I had a bunch of mods piling up in my inventory from changing them around, but I hadn't realized they were there for the longest time.
> 
> Also I love that orange pipboy color. Might change from my yellow.


Specifically I'm asking if I can remove a part from a gun I picked up in the world and apply it to my gun and how?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Specifically I'm asking if I can remove a part from a gun I picked up in the world and apply it to my gun and how?


I believe you can take the gun to a weapon workbench and swap the mods out for none and that will put the mods into your inventory. I'm not 100% though.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I believe you can take the gun to a weapon workbench and swap the mods out for none and that will put the mods into your inventory. I'm not 100% though.


That's what I guessed too but it seems like I have to buy the standard mag in order to release the large mag. I wish you could just straight disassemble guns in to their individual parts so you can mix and match. Ill have to tinker with it some more and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Is there a way to find the soundtrack audio files within the game? I'm 99% sure I pulled out the soundtrack from New Vegas (was just in a hidden folder or something).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Is there a way to find the soundtrack audio files within the game? I'm 99% sure I pulled out the soundtrack from New Vegas (was just in a hidden folder or something).


They're in one of the ba2 files, just need to extract them.

Edit: Might be inside the sound one.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone else getting Nvidia driver crashes after the big Windows update? My OC was rock solid stable, I updated and it crashes 5 minutes into playing every time without fail.

Really hoping Bethesda and Nvidia will fix the issues. No SLI, no fullscreen with Surround enabled, Surround makes the UI unusable even with .ini tweaks, instability...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone else getting Nvidia driver crashes after the big Windows update? My OC was rock solid stable, I updated and it crashes 5 minutes into playing every time without fail.
> 
> Really hoping Bethesda and Nvidia will fix the issues. No SLI, no fullscreen with Surround enabled, Surround makes the UI unusable even with .ini tweaks, instability...


Nah, not had a single driver crash in almost 40 hours. However I've had plenty of CTD with absolutely nothing to show for it in event logs lol. I noticed disabling TAA and steam overlay seem to help.

Not to mention the prominent frame drops.

Not really posted in here as of yet, but really enjoying this. Especially the settlement aspects - can have some real fun with it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah! Odd quest, isn't it?


Yeah that quest is weird, same as the Abernathy Farm one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is it me, or are the Ghouls an extra level of intense in FO4?
> 
> I find myself trying to shoot every 'dead'-looking Ghouls lol.


I always shoot the 'dead' Ghouls, then again I play long range stealth







, if you want an intense Ghoul go to the National Guard Training Yard and make a new friend







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> u always need to have a spare one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hahaha, I got 3 T-45 suits laying around, 2 complete 1 missing both arms and the head







.


----------



## ad hoc

I think I'm in love with Curie









I haven't finished her questline yet. I've gotten a little past the point where:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You transfer her consciousness into a a synth body



I'm really attached to her and it's weird. She's just so lovely


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I believe you can take the gun to a weapon workbench and swap the mods out for none and that will put the mods into your inventory. I'm not 100% though.


Is there any way to add the special effects to another gun? I found a sniper that fires 2 shots at once, and I want to add that to my 50 cal sniper rifle.

Edit: I guess I could just modify it to look like my current rifle and rename it, but that would use more parts.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Is there any way to add the special effects to another gun? I found a sniper that fires 2 shots at once, and I want to add that to my 50 cal sniper rifle.
> 
> Edit: I guess I could just modify it to look like my current rifle and rename it, but that would use more parts.


You can NOT swap special effects between weapons, however you can swap mods between weapons of the same base type. Pipe rifles can swap between pipe rifles. Double Barrel shotgun to """ etc etc and so on. EVEN IF its the same mod, its basically custom to fit that one base model so it will not fit on another base model that uses the same mod type. E.g.: scopes. Many guns have scopes.

In my current experience of tinkering i've started to make good use of this in the following ways. I've gotten a slew of sniper rifles and long rifles lately, and a few decent shotguns (including the awesome shotgun i mentioned earlier). Well, 3 of the sniper rifles I got were pipe rifle variants. 3rd rifle, that im currently using, has the 'instigating' bonus (double damage if target is full life) so obviously an awesome perk for sniper. This will be my baby. Well, old baby is now obsolete and i'm in a dire shortage of screws for modding (resolved with the scavenger perk btw) so I think... man, wish I could just take parts from that pipe rifle and put it here... hmm... OH, I CAN! SHWEET! Move over scope, hardened barrel, stock, magazine... new baby is now shiny. Rinse and repeat for combat shotgun. Powerful receiver, larger mag







etc etc.

Also, the EXTRA mods you see in your inventory. Its ok to store those to save weight. They are actually the extras, not the ones being used.

I'm learning a lot, so I'll try and stay up to date on questions here.


----------



## romanlegion13th

im like 20 hours into my game lv 18
not done no main missions really apart from detective valentine rescue.
Thinking of doing the brotherhood of steel missions then the main quest.

can you join the institute or is that in the main quest?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so in case yall have not discovered yet about the ultimate armor:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The X-01 armor will spawn at locations like the abandon shack, only at level 30 and above. Or at least that's what level I went back and it was there. There are also other locations it can spawn like downed vertabirds


----------



## MonarchX

Bah! I am NOT NOT NOT reading this thread any more! So many spoilers its crazy!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Bah! I am NOT NOT NOT reading this thread any more! So many spoilers its crazy!


Hopefully I haven't spoiled anything, but I agree that people should respect the want for being surprised and discovery and use spoiler tags when appropriate.

If I spoiled anything let me know and ill tag appropriately as well.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Any one done the silver shroud quest its so much fun if you play along as the shroud


----------



## Scorpion49

Oh dear. I've just had the most romantic discussion with a follower, on the doorstep of a super duper mart in power armor surrounded by dead feral ghouls holding a fat man launcher. Bethesda really knows how to make a love story


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh dear. I've just had the most romantic discussion with a follower, on the doorstep of a super duper mart in power armor surrounded by dead feral ghouls holding a fat man launcher. Bethesda really knows how to make a love story


Talk about romantic.


----------



## MonarchX

Some questions:

0. I used NVidia Fallout 4 Tweak Guide and set most settings past Ultra (shadows resolution, actor distance, item distance, grass distance, tree distance, etc. etc. etc.), except for God Rays, which I set to Low. Then I set uGrids = 9 and with ENB + ReShade the game ran great on my rig. I found a nice spot at some tower where I could oversee a major portion of the map. I decided to check out the difference between uGrids 9 and 13. I saw some minor difference, but what I was weird is that there was 0 performance drop from uGrids = 9 to uGrids = 13! Is that normal or just a lucky place on the map? Maybe someone has a SaveGame at some point where its very demanding and there would be a big performance difference between uGrids =9 and uGrids = 13? If you got one - please PM me!
1. I have a lot of stuff like magazines, folders, burnt books, oddities, etc. What do I do with them? They cannot be turned into scrap. I was hoping I could sell them.
2. Will there be a place where I could sell my stuff? I assume its in Diamond City..?
3. Will merchants have enough money (caps) to buy a ton of crap from me?
4. Is it better to Scrap useless armors and weapons or sell them? I realized most weapons only get you Steel, which you can find everywhere!
5. Should I trade with my Sanctuary fellows and give them weapons? Will they at least use those weapons I give them and shoot at enemies or do they have their own weapons without any need for mine?
6. First I thought in this game you build a shelter for yourself, but now I have these Minute Men who want 5 beds, food, etc. I have already Scrapped Ruined Houses and got the fundamentals going.
7. For your personal, is it better to use the original one that came with crafting benches OR use a brand-new foundation from a fulled Scrapped Ruined House?
8. I generally have a problem with building this house because I have no idea how big to make it, where to make, how soon enemies start coming, what to prioritize, how to organize - its driving me nuts!
9. Is there some Wiki Page that tells you exactly what certain house items are for, like Power Pylons?
10. How do you make electronic stuff, like lamps and such, work after you built a generator?
11. Do you end up getting better materials to build houses, like bricks or cement or do you just use ghetto stuff? I mean toilet I can build now is broken and just nasty! I want better toilet!

Thanks!

EDIT: I did clean up the entire Sanctuary area from a lot of broken crap and trash, like tires, car frames, fallen trees, and cleaned up within houses themselves.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 0. I used NVidia Fallout 4 Tweak Guide and set most settings past Ultra (shadows resolution, actor distance, item distance, grass distance, tree distance, etc. etc. etc.), except for God Rays, which I set to Low. Then I set uGrids = 9 and with ENB + ReShade the game ran great on my rig. I found a nice spot at some tower where I could oversee a major portion of the map. I decided to check out the difference between uGrids 9 and 13. I saw some minor difference, but what I was weird is that there was 0 performance drop from uGrids = 9 to uGrids = 13! Is that normal or just a lucky place on the map? Maybe someone has a SaveGame at some point where its very demanding and there would be a big performance difference between uGrids =9 and uGrids = 13? If you got one - please PM me!
> 1. I have a lot of stuff like magazines, folders, burnt books, oddities, etc. What do I do with them? They cannot be turned into scrap. I was hoping I could sell them.
> 2. Will there be a place where I could sell my stuff? I assume its in Diamond City..?
> 3. Will merchants have enough money (caps) to buy a ton of crap from me?
> 4. Is it better to Scrap useless armors and weapons or sell them? I realized most weapons only get you Steel, which you can find everywhere!
> 5. Should I trade with my Sanctuary fellows and give them weapons? Will they at least use those weapons I give them and shoot at enemies or do they have their own weapons without any need for mine?
> 6. First I thought in this game you build a shelter for yourself, but now I have these Minute Men who want 5 beds, food, etc. I have already Scrapped Ruined Houses and got the fundamentals going.
> 7. For your personal, is it better to use the original one that came with crafting benches OR use a brand-new foundation from a fulled Scrapped Ruined House?
> 8. I generally have a problem with building this house because I have no idea how big to make it, where to make, how soon enemies start coming, what to prioritize, how to organize - its driving me nuts!
> 9. Is there some Wiki Page that tells you exactly what certain house items are for, like Power Pylons?
> 10. How do you make electronic stuff, like lamps and such, work after you built a generator?
> 11. Do you end up getting better materials to build houses, like bricks or cement or do you just use ghetto stuff? I mean toilet I can build now is broken and just nasty! I want better toilet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I did clean up the entire Sanctuary area from a lot of broken crap and trash, like tires, car frames, fallen trees, and cleaned up within houses themselves.


0. Sounds like luck more than anything, or maybe it's related to the fact that the only difference you saw was minor (maybe much wasn't actually changed). I haven't messed with uGrids yet in this game.

1. Some might sell for 1 cap or so, otherwise you can probably load it into this game's version of the Rock-It Launcher (I forgot what it's called) to use it as ammunition.

2. There are roaming traders, stationary traders even outside of places like Diamond City, and you can build your own trade stores in your settlements.

3. The value of objects is much lower in general in this game compared to Fallout 3 and New Vegas, while traders have a similar amount of caps compared to the previous games, so they should be able to buy a good amount.

4. Most are only basic materials but are only worth a few dozen caps each. I generally sell them.

5. They have their own weapons although they should equip better ones (probably with no limitation, I wouldn't be surprise if they'd equip a Minigun or Fat Man).

6. There are plenty of settlement/shelter sites so you can build one just for yourself. Don't build a recruitment beacon obviously if you want one all for yourself. If you want Sanctuary for yourself, you can probably kill everyone and take over (if people like Preston don't die then the _setessential_ console command is necessary).

7. Doesn't really matter, not for functionality at least.

8. So much choice that you don't know where to begin, and there isn't one right way to do it. That's a Bethesda RPG for you.

9. You should be able to find it *here*, although many pages are a work in progress.

10. If an object requires power, they need to be physically connected to a generator. With that said, others here can tell you more since I never actually built a house like that. My character isn't a great leader so isn't spending a whole lot of time building up settlements, although I'll build one just for me at some point.

11. Seems like ghetto stuff for life.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> 0. I don't know.
> 1. Unless it shows you a value for 'cloth, copper, steel, etc.' or a value in caps, don't waste your time picking it up. You should have no problems weighing yourself down to capacity with items that you can actually use.
> 2. Yes, there is usually a merchant outside Diamond City as well as merchants inside.
> 3. No, they usually have between 2-400 caps each.
> 4. If you start colonizing for the Minutemen, you're going to need all the steel you can get and again, the merchants usually have limited amount of caps for barter.
> 5. You can arm your companions but that's about it. You arm your colonies with turrets, etc. from the crafting menu.
> 6. I don't see a question there.
> 7. It's a matter of preference.
> 8. YouTube.
> 9. The Wiki is still mostly incomplete and I doubt it would have building tutorials anyway. Again, I would search YouTube.
> 10. Build a pylon, connect the generator to the pylon, install a connection on the house, connect the pylon to the house.
> 11. Not that I've seen but I'm sure some modder is working on something over at Nexus.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> EDIT: That's outstanding


I'm at about 77 hours into the game at this point and I've started noticing these _HUGE_ hedges in Sanctuary appearing at the edges of the property. Is anyone else getting these and is this normal ?


----------



## boredgunner

Also, I recommend using these mods. I'm liking them so far although using ESPs is an annoyance until a proper Fallout 4 Mod Manager comes out (there's a premature buggy one available already).

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/222/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/191/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/281/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/206/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/522/?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Testing Fallout 4K on a few different systems at work with a Curved UHD 65" TV.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm at about 77 hours into the game at this point and I've started noticing these _HUGE_ hedges in Sanctuary appearing at the edges of the property. Is anyone else getting these and is this normal ?


They've *ALWAYS* been there not sure how you missed those







Hell look up the e3 videos.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Testing Fallout 4K on a few different systems at work with a Curved UHD 65" TV.


I have gotten some flack for using a oversized 4k TV as a monitor, but once you get in front of it, its pretty amazing. The only drawback is that you need a good chuck of AA to counteract the fact that you are sitting in front of pixels that are roughly the same size as a 23' 1080p monitor. The cooked in TAA is pretty impressive IMO, and works wonders.

What GPU(s) are you using? and are you getting a solid 60fps? My 980s nosedive in a few places, and I have had to compromise some settings to play at 4k...Wouldn't mind getting your feedback on it.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm at about 77 hours into the game at this point and I've started noticing these HUGE hedges in Sanctuary appearing at the edges of the property. Is anyone else getting these and is this normal ?


I just noticed them after reading your post. I'm not certain they were always there, and if they were they seem to be growing.

Now everyone check me on something, because I hope I'm not going nuts - I'm doing the side quests for the Minutemen, which usually sends me to the same settlements to talk to the same people who send me to a random area to kill Raiders, Ghouls, or Super Mutants. What's getting me is that I know I've cleared some of these areas before, but the doors are re-locked, the containers are refilled, and of course, the enemies are back again. Please tell me that this is built into the game and that I'm not having a major memory problem.


----------



## gr4474

I have carried gouls out twice now, and they keep popping back in the exact same spots. This seems to be only happening in this one settlement. Is this happening to anyone? I wish they would just disappear.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I just noticed them after reading your post. I'm not certain they were always there, and if they were they seem to be growing.
> 
> Now everyone check me on something, because I hope I'm not going nuts - I'm doing the side quests for the Minutemen, which usually sends me to the same settlements to talk to the same people who send me to a random area to kill Raiders, Ghouls, or Super Mutants. What's getting me is that I _know_ I've cleared some of these areas before, but the doors are re-locked, the containers are refilled, and of course, the enemies are back again. Please tell me that this is built into the game and that I'm not having a major memory problem.


No your not going crazy, Skyrim uses a system called Radiant AI. Its the same thing your seeing, get a quest to kill some dudes or take an item and the dungeon cell was reset. I'm guessing Fallout 4 just uses the 2.0 version of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

ops next post is a double


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm at about 77 hours into the game at this point and I've started noticing these _HUGE_ hedges in Sanctuary appearing at the edges of the property. Is anyone else getting these and is this normal ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed them after reading your post. I'm not certain they were always there, and if they were they seem to be growing.
> 
> Now everyone check me on something, because I hope I'm not going nuts - I'm doing the side quests for the Minutemen, which usually sends me to the same settlements to talk to the same people who send me to a random area to kill Raiders, Ghouls, or Super Mutants. What's getting me is that I _know_ I've cleared some of these areas before, but the doors are re-locked, the containers are refilled, and of course, the enemies are back again. Please tell me that this is built into the game and that I'm not having a major memory problem.
Click to expand...

Its like fetching books for Urag in Skyrim. I still haven't found the end, and don't know if he has sent me after the same books twice.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They've *ALWAYS* been there not sure how you missed those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell look up the e3 videos.


They definitely were *not* there before. I scoured the entire neighborhood before I started rebuilding, scraping _every_ bit of garbage, dead logs, cars, broken beds, unwanted furnishings, tires, patio furniture, gas grills, toys, etc. and not only where they not there but they are spreading with each visit.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> They definitely were *not* there before. I scoured the entire neighborhood before I started rebuilding, scraping _every_ bit of garbage, dead logs, cars, broken beds, unwanted furnishings, tires, patio furniture, gas grills, toys, etc. and not only where they not there but they are spreading with each visit.


Hmm.... then the mystery continues though I really could have sworn they were always there.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They're in one of the ba2 files, just need to extract them.
> 
> Edit: Might be inside the sound one.


Sorry, maybe I am a noob but how does one extract them out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, maybe I am a noob but how does one extract them out?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Using this.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Using this.


Danke danke









If anyone else wants to rip the music from the game, follow this guide by kentoss while using the B.A.E that Alvarado linked in the previous post.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> No your not going crazy, Skyrim uses a system called Radiant AI. Its the same thing your seeing, get a quest to kill some dudes or take an item and the dungeon cell was reset. I'm guessing Fallout 4 just uses the 2.0 version of it.


Thank you for the explanation. On the up side, I've found a lot of extra ammo and really cool stuff by doing these quests, so I'm actually quite glad for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its like fetching books for Urag in Skyrim. I still haven't found the end, and don't know if he has sent me after the same books twice.


I don't know what that means because I didn't play Skyrim for more than 30 minutes (boring...let's not argue that here), but I understand your meaning. In this case, however, I have definitely done the same thing more than once, and in some cases more than twice. Please see above for why that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> *Thank you for the explanation. On the up side, I've found a lot of extra ammo and really cool stuff by doing these quests, so I'm actually quite glad for it.
> *
> 
> I don't know what that means because I didn't play Skyrim for more than 30 minutes (boring...let's not argue that here), but I understand your meaning. In this case, however, I have definitely done the same thing more than once, and in some cases more than twice. Please see above for why that doesn't bother me.


If you take a look at your map before fast traveling to do a quest at a place you've [CLEARED] before it actually removes the [CLEARED] sign. I noticed that when having a couple quests making me go back to the National Guard area.


----------



## zealord

How do I get the perks to build better armor/weapons and stuff? Is that when I put enough points in strength/charisma etc.?

I put all my points in Luck. I honestly don't know why


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> How do I get the perks to build better armor/weapons and stuff? Is that when I put enough points in strength/charisma etc.?


If I remember correctly:

Armor is a strength perk (Armorer)
Ranged is an intelligence perk (Gun nut)

I'm not using energy weapons or melee weapons, but I think their parts use the Science! perk and a specific melee perk respectively.

Note that most of the advanced mods for all weapons and armor use the Science! perk as well.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If I remember correctly:
> 
> Armor is a strength perk (Armorer)
> Ranged is an intelligence perk (Gun nut)
> 
> I'm not using energy weapons or melee weapons, but I think their parts use the Science! perk and a specific melee perk respectively.
> 
> Note that most of the advanced mods for all weapons and armor use the Science! perk as well.


Thanks. I guess I need to use the wikia for this game. It has more information than the game and seems to be quite useful for the perk stuff


----------



## Wolfsbora

Here's the biggest version of the perk chart I could find:

Hopefully that helps everyone.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This, and multiplayer mods, so I can attempt to come raid you.


That I knew. I've found a lot bottlecap mines while exploring so my only interest in the lunchboxes is what comes out of them.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also, I recommend using these mods. I'm liking them so far although using ESPs is an annoyance until a proper Fallout 4 Mod Manager comes out (there's a premature buggy one available already).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Just some links
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/222/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/191/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/281/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/206/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/522/?


These are great. I especially love the naturally resting gun, that is awesome. I am actually thinking of upping the damage a bit. I've run into a few of the bullet sponge enemies. I have no problem staying alive, but by the time I kill them I've drained the ammo from a weapon or two. I'm thinking after three or four head shots from a .45, you can't still have most of your health, human dude.


----------



## zealord

God damn my game was on Very Hard and I was wondering why I didn't do damage to the enemies and needed like 30 shotgun shell hits to the head


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I just noticed them after reading your post. I'm not certain they were always there, and if they were they seem to be growing.
> 
> Now everyone check me on something, because I hope I'm not going nuts - I'm doing the side quests for the Minutemen, which usually sends me to the same settlements to talk to the same people who send me to a random area to kill Raiders, Ghouls, or Super Mutants. What's getting me is that I _know_ I've cleared some of these areas before, but the doors are re-locked, the containers are refilled, and of course, the enemies are back again. Please tell me that this is built into the game and that I'm not having a major memory problem.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The very first place I cleared int he game was Super Duper Mart in Concord. I've now been through it three times for the Minutemen. And Piper confessed her undying love to me there, so its going to be a favorite vacation spot apparently.


----------



## mothrpe

Anyone else having a bug with textures? alot of the time they're not loading properly for me, ill get the low res distance textures when im up close. Maybe its because im playing with 4gb+1gb vram. Other than that it runs decent on low settings at 1280x720 on my old sig rig. Some stuttering when moving locations though.

Also, for nvidia owners, the nvidia control panel fxaa looks better than the ingame fxaa imo, good to try out!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think it's how erratic their movement is. They're literally throwing themselves at you trying to kill you and it makes it hard to get a good shot at them without a shotgun or an automatic weapon. It definitely makes for some tense action.
> 
> Unrelated.. What are the best things you've guys found in the Vault-Tec lunchboxes? So far, I've only gotten the Mr. Handy and Protectron models, although I lost the Protectron model because I had to reload to a point before I opened the lunchbox.


Yeah, I think you're right. And yeah, I get graffiti a lot of times. I think in one I've found a comic book, and another a Nuka Cola, but mostly just graffiti and the lunchbox. Those lunchbox mines are serious business. So are nuka grenades. Tremendous fun with explosives in this game since it's easier to just 'throw' them...even if it is still a bit weird.

Also, I've been recording gameplay for my GF to follow along and watch. Here was my run-in with 'Swan'. If you're not looking for any spoilers, don't watch outside of that battle. Also throwing it in spoiler tags:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Also, feel free to laugh at me being a console pleb and having absolutely terrible aim







.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> God damn my game was on Very Hard and I was wondering why I didn't do damage to the enemies and needed like 30 shotgun shell hits to the head


I know that feel, I started playing the game on Very Hard and didn't have much issue until I started exploring areas farther out from sanctuary. I put the difficulty down to hard and that seems to be the best spot for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So every time I try to do a facial reconstruction, my game crashes. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## nagle3092

I really like the lethality of the enemies so far but I feel like they made them way to spongy. There should be no reason why you need to do multiple headshots while sneaking to kill something.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I really like the lethality of the enemies so far but I feel like they made them way to spongy. There should be no reason why you need to do multiple headshots while sneaking to kill something.


Well that's more of an RPG element than a 'shooter' element, so I get it. The more you level, and the more appropriate perks you choose, the less that tends to happen. Rifleman perk and a couple of others go hand in hand with that play style







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I thought there was tattoo's in this game?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I know that feel, I started playing the game on Very Hard and didn't have much issue until I started exploring areas farther out from sanctuary. I put the difficulty down to hard and that seems to be the best spot for me.


Yeah this is my very first Fallout. I didn't even notice and I was heavily complaining earlier about the difficulty of this game (including it being handicapped by the performance and controls aswell).

I was constantly using AID items and hiding behind corners just to shoot 1 bullet and hide again.

BTW : Do you guys need 5 seconds to change weapons in combat? It is super delayed for me. (With fav systems hotkeys)


----------



## MonarchX

I also find the game to be quite difficult on Survival mode, but I am managing because this is a Save&Load game! I just wish the skills, perks, abilities I decided to get into this time around were actually helpful. *I want to Sneak and Snipe*, so I put points into Perception and Agility and now using Perks to increase sneaking, etc. I don't think its going to work because I assumed Sneaking + Sniping will result in heavy Critical Damage to my enemies, but its not better than a single pistol shot close-up...

EDIT: How to change Pip-Boy color? Only in Fallout4.ini / Fallout4Prefs.ini ???


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> BTW : Do you guys need 5 seconds to change weapons in combat? It is super delayed for me. (With fav systems hotkeys)


Seems to be randomly buggy at times. I'll usually just swap weapons manually in the pip-boy when this happens. Granted, since I've gotten a laser minigun and a stash of fusion cores, I've swapped weapons a whole lot less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I also find the game to be quite difficult on Survival mode, but I am managing because this is a Save&Load game! I just wish the skills, perks, abilities I decided to get into this time around were actually helpful. *I want to Sneak and Snipe*, so I put points into Perception and Agility and now using Perks to increase sneaking, etc. I don't think its going to work because I assumed Sneaking + Sniping will result in heavy Critical Damage to my enemies, but its not better than a single pistol shot close-up...
> 
> EDIT: How to change Pip-Boy color? Only in Fallout4.ini / Fallout4Prefs.ini ???


Wait until ESPs can be made to return player damage to normal-ish levels in survival and very hard It's cut by 50% in that mode, quite stupid honestly, and just an artificial inflation of difficulty.
There is a command you can run to "fix" it to 100% "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0"
Difficulty | Dmg done | Dmg taken
V.easy | 2x | .5x
Easy | 1.5x | .75x
Normal | 1x | 1x
Hard | 0.75x | 1.5x
V.Hard | 0.5x | 2x
Survival | 0.5x | 2x


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I have carried gouls out twice now, and they keep popping back in the exact same spots. This seems to be only happening in this one settlement. Is this happening to anyone? I wish they would just disappear.


I am pretty sure enemies re-spawn in this game...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> EDIT: How to change Pip-Boy color? Only in Fallout4.ini / Fallout4Prefs.ini ???


In the options menu...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Seems to be randomly buggy at times. I'll usually just swap weapons manually in the pip-boy when this happens. Granted, since I've gotten a laser minigun and a stash of fusion cores, I've swapped weapons a whole lot less.
> Wait until ESPs can be made to return player damage to normal-ish levels in survival and very hard It's cut by 50% in that mode, quite stupid honestly, and just an artificial inflation of difficulty.
> There is a command you can run to "fix" it to 100% "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0"
> Difficulty | Dmg done | Dmg taken
> V.easy | 2x | .5x
> Easy | 1.5x | .75x
> Normal | 1x | 1x
> Hard | 0.75x | 1.5x
> V.Hard | 0.5x | 2x
> Survival | 0.5x | 2x


*Are you saying that the difficulty setting adjusts only 2 things - Damage Done and Damage Taken?* That's ridiculously cheap. I was hoping it somehow adjusts the AI behavior, the weapons they use, their accuracy, how often they heal themselves, etc...


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Are you saying that the difficulty setting adjusts only 2 things - Damage Done and Damage Taken?* *snip*.


That part, I have no idea. Aside from damage differences, I probably see one legendary spawn per group of enemies 7 out of 10 times, two legendary spawns 3 out of 10 times on survival versus rarely on very easy/easy/normal. Healing rate is reduced in survival. Supposedly increased damage resistances in survival as well, along with that damage dealt nerf. Honestly, once you have a plasma weapon and plenty of ammo, enemies in survival become trival outside of legendary foes, named NPC foes, bosses, and high level foes.


----------



## doza

haahahah i just had my best game part of a game, i had a mission recon bunker theta (working for the police







) and in that bunker there was a guy who said dont move or ill shot, and of course i moved a inch







and guy start to shot at me, i started to run out of bunker so maybe he would chill out couse i need to talk to him,now comes best part as soon as i exited bunker he came out guns blazing at me and massive troll appers from noware, jumps on him and kils him!!!! troll was fracking massive! ofc i ranned like a Forrest Gumb trough forrest for my life hahaahah!

This game is Epic!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> haahahah i just had my best game part of a game, i had a mission recon bunker theta (working for the police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and in that bunker there was a guy who said dont move or ill shot, and of course i moved a inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and guy start to shot at me, i started to run out of bunker so maybe he would chill out couse i need to talk to him,now comes best part as soon as i exited bunker he came out guns blazing at me and massive troll appers from noware, jumps on him and kils him!!!! troll was fracking massive! ofc i ranned like a Forrest Gumb trough forrest for my like hahaahah!
> 
> This game is Epic!


A troll? Are we playing the same game?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> A troll? Are we playing the same game?


Ummm, maybe a super mutant


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well that's more of an RPG element than a 'shooter' element, so I get it. The more you level, and the more appropriate perks you choose, the less that tends to happen. Rifleman perk and a couple of others go hand in hand with that play style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am guessing that's mostly the issue (perk system) since now I can't individually level my weapon skills. I really like this one on some fronts but I really don't like some of the changes they made like removing skills. It makes for much slower character progression since you can only change 1 thing per level. Granted this should even out as time goes on since there is no cap but man it's been a rough start. It's a great game, I'm just not used to being killed so damn much in any fallout game.


----------



## doza

super mutant TROLL!




image hosting free no registration


----------



## b.walker36

So far I think I would give the game about a 6.5 to 7 or in words slightly above average. It is a concept I love but I think the overall delivery is lacking.

Graphics:
I'm docking one point for graphics, they are not great. While they are not bad and it does not kill immersion I feel its lacking for what should have been delivered. I also find the graphics and ambiance of the levels so hard to discern enemies when running around. Everything is just super gray/brown and it all blends in way too much.

Game play:
They didn't try to reinvent the wheel and I love that. My only true issue with the interface, i find it to be terrible. I actually hate going into the interface and crafting because its just not intuitive. Why I can't use my mouse in the workshop boggles my mind. Having to use WASD and the direction keys is silly.

My other annoyance with the game is that the maps feel super dead. Now I'm not expecting green trees it is post apocalyptic but I can run from camp to camp and not see anything. In the witcher while it wasn't densly populated I normally always ran into packs of monsters even when on the road. To me the map just isn't alive enough, there is too much dead space.

I'd doc a point here easy, between conversation and other interfaces and the emptiness.

Sound: Severly lacking is all I can really say here and I take a point off. I think they could have made the world so much more immersive had they put more emphasis on sound.

Bugs:
.5 here. Nothing groundbreaking for me so far just annoyances that take away from the potential.

I think mods will bring the game up to an 8-9 easy but at launch these are my htoughts.


----------



## jodybdesigns

How is the new AMD beta driver??


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> How is the new AMD beta driver??


working fine for me. Honestly, I think I was working a little better on the version I was using before upgrading, but not at home to confirm which that was. Not big enough a difference for me to care though. Don't even care what my fps is, its smooth enough for me to not notice


----------



## jodybdesigns

Yeah I am testing it now. Smooth as butter for me on a 7950. And I turned up all the settings.

I am really loving this driver. I am standing on top of MIT looking around and its amazing. All settings are turned up. Including God Rays.

Way to go for a change AMD.

And nice turnaround time on those fixes (A WEEK ZOMBIEOMFG)

And I am talking about 15.11.1 which was released today**

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am pretty sure enemies re-spawn in this game...


No, the dead bodies keep returning in the exact spots and poses. I carry them out and they come back.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am pretty sure enemies re-spawn in this game...
> 
> 
> 
> No, the dead bodies keep returning in the exact spots and poses. I carry them out and they come back.
Click to expand...

For one of my populated settlements there were raider bodies scattered around but after a few days they just vanished, how populated have you made that settlement?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Yeah I am testing it now. Smooth as butter for me on a 7950. And I turned up all the settings.
> 
> I am really loving this driver. I am standing on top of MIT looking around and its amazing. All settings are turned up. Including God Rays.
> 
> Way to go for a change AMD.
> 
> And nice turnaround time on those fixes (A WEEK ZOMBIEOMFG)
> 
> And I am talking about 15.11.1 which was released today**
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


-looks at Fury X- -looks at Fallout 4 launcher-

UGH! NEW DRIVERS FIRST!


----------



## Lhotse

Getting ready to do the 'Homerun!' Steam achievement.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For one of my populated settlements there were raider bodies scattered around but after a few days they just vanished, how populated have you made that settlement?


I think there are 5 at that settlement.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> -looks at Fury X- -looks at Fallout 4 launcher-
> 
> UGH! NEW DRIVERS FIRST!


You better. I am dead serious. The driver was a serious improvement for me.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> You better. I am dead serious. The driver was a serious improvement for me.


Done and did! Had to grab DDU first. Currently in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the institute doing some trading, not the best place to test FPS


.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Done and did! Had to grab DDU first. Currently in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the institute doing some trading, not the best place to test FPS
> 
> 
> .





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Institute was my next stop. My FPS was awesome down there!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Yeah I am testing it now. Smooth as butter for me on a 7950. And I turned up all the settings.
> 
> I am really loving this driver. I am standing on top of MIT looking around and its amazing. All settings are turned up. Including God Rays.
> 
> Way to go for a change AMD.
> 
> And nice turnaround time on those fixes (A WEEK ZOMBIEOMFG)
> 
> And I am talking about 15.11.1 which was released today**
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


Correction, "CIT". The Commonwealth Institute of Technology


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Correction, "CIT". The Commonwealth Institute of Technology


Yeah yeah I know I know.

But you just have to see MiT with your own eyes. You would not be able to call it anything else but lol


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> You better. I am dead serious. The driver was a serious improvement for me.


I may roll back to the previous beta, actually. Getting some strange 20fps drops indoors, seems to be when textures are loading in. 1.5gb of vram usage since I started this indoor area, not sure what is going on.

30fps in a very simple scene. 1440p, everything on Ultra outside of Godrays being at low due to over-tessellation and no discernible difference in quality level. About to force tessellation down to 2x and see if it makes any difference.
And then I'll roll back to the previous betas. =/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Call me crazy, but sure enough, rolled back to the 15.10 betas and FPS is right back at 60 fps pinned. I've got zero explanation.


----------



## bombastinator

I'm low level and trying to defend sanctuary on the cheap.

There's this ridiculously large amount of picket fencing around. Will it actually stop attackers? The gates are useless because you can jump them, but at their maximum height the straight bits will keep out my toon. I spent the whole day ringing a fairly large area (maybe half the green area and all the buildings) with it, using the hedges and backs of buildings as part of the wall.

The bright side is it cost me zero mats except for the gate. (and some flooring pieces to block off that tree limb that leads to the roof of one building)

I'm wondering if it will actually do any good though.

I castled up the central building where the city builder machine is as much as I could, which in this case means machine guns and little else.
:/

Did I blow a whole day of game play on nothing?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> That part, I have no idea. Aside from damage differences, I probably see one legendary spawn per group of enemies 7 out of 10 times, two legendary spawns 3 out of 10 times on survival versus rarely on very easy/easy/normal. Healing rate is reduced in survival. Supposedly increased damage resistances in survival as well, along with that damage dealt nerf. Honestly, once you have a plasma weapon and plenty of ammo, enemies in survival become trivial outside of legendary foes, named NPC foes, bosses, and high level foes.


Hopefully I won't find a plasma weapon any time soon (no spoilers, please!), so the game isn't ruined for me. *Do I need to input "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0" every time I load the game?* My Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini are set to "Read-Only". If I remove "Read-Only", load my SaveGame and type "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0", *will it permanently stick?*

Maybe there is a way to create an Autorun / Game Startup file that will auto-load "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0" each time the game starts?


----------



## MonarchX

*BTW, none of my ESP files load, unless I add them to "Plugins.txt" file* in "C:\Users\*Username*\AppData\Local\Fallout4" directory, even after setting "sResourceDataDirsFinal=STRINGS\, TEXTURES\, MUSIC\, SOUND\, MESHES\" in Fallout4.ini... That is not normal. Only a few mods mention using "Plugins.txt" and yet that is the only way to load mods, such as DarkerNights.esp, BetterNightVision.esp, PipBoyShadows.esp, none of which list using "Plugins.txt" file to get these mods to work.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hopefully I won't find a plasma weapon any time soon (no spoilers, please!), so the game isn't ruined for me. *Do I need to input "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0" every time I load the game?* My Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini are set to "Read-Only". If I remove "Read-Only", load my SaveGame and type "setgs fDiffMultHPByPCSV 1.0", *will it permanently stick?*


I'm unsure, actually. I made a text file and use the bat command to run that command when I load up a save. Definitely works, and you can tweak it lower to reduce player damage if you wish. My high end weapon of choice definitely feels like my high end weapon of choice again and not just wasting half its magazine capacity attempting to down a feral ghoul.
For background info: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gamebryo_game_settings


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So every time I try to do a facial reconstruction, my game crashes. Has anyone else run into this?


It was probably lost in the flurry of posts, but has anyone run into this issue and more importantly, resolved it?


----------



## Scorpion49

I am getting so, so, SO FRIGGIN TIRED of running around in circles doing errands for my settlements. Every time I turn one in three more pop up. I haven't been able to advance any of my main quests for hours because every 37 seconds some other moron gets kidnapped, and if I leave it alone for more than a few hours in game the mission fails.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I am getting so, so, SO FRIGGIN TIRED of running around in circles doing errands for my settlements. Every time I turn one in three more pop up. I haven't been able to advance any of my main quests for hours because every 37 seconds some other moron gets kidnapped, and if I leave it alone for more than a few hours in game the mission fails.


What are the consequences of failing? If it's just happiness going down, then no big deal.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are the consequences of failing? If it's just happiness going down, then no big deal.


Well kidnapping victims get killed, if they're under attack all of my stuff gets blown up, etc. Its really annoying, they need to tone down the frequency of them by about 90%.


----------



## Valor958

I haven't tried facial reconstruction at all. Surgery isn't the answer people. You're all beautiful on the inside









Check people's cubby holes btw, and basements... you'll get a whole new view of certain people. Jekyl and Hyde type situations out there.

Anyone else get a MAJOR jonesing to play while reading this at work? Then my friends around me talk about it on lunch... its killer! I need a gaming laptop so I can game on lunch







We're all nerds here so everyone plays it lol

As far as settlement enhancement goes, I went ahead and got the Civic Leader perk to lvl 2 for shops and such. Anyone know how much this helps the settlement? Will they earn their own caps you can take part in?
How about the scavenger bench, does it randomly add materials to your workbenches? I put one down thinking that would happen, just havent been able to monitor it that closely since im, you know, out saving lives and killing synths and super mutants as an honorable BoS initiate. I got important stuff to do


----------



## PsYcHo29388

The new AMD driver didn't do much for me. Game still runs poorly even on low god rays and medium shadow distance.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well kidnapping victims get killed, if they're under attack all of my stuff gets blown up, etc. Its really annoying, they need to tone down the frequency of them by about 90%.


From what I read was that if you get the defense higher than the other stats the attacks are less frequent.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> From what I read was that if you get the defense higher than the other stats the attacks are less frequent.


Yeah, they're attacking settlements with 15-20 turrets around them. And artillery. Doesn't seem to make a lick of difference, I get attacks and kidnappings literally every 2-3 minutes now. Something has to be bugged out.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The new AMD driver didn't do much for me. Game still runs poorly even on low god rays and medium shadow distance.


Roll back to 15.10 Beta, actually doing wonders on my Fury X. Pretty much 55-60fps constant. May be worth a shot for ya. Newest beta made FPS chug as low as 30fps in some areas, non-existent issue with older drivers.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I also find the game to be quite difficult on Survival mode, but I am managing because this is a Save&Load game! I just wish the skills, perks, abilities I decided to get into this time around were actually helpful. *I want to Sneak and Snipe*, so I put points into Perception and Agility and now using Perks to increase sneaking, etc. I don't think its going to work because I assumed Sneaking + Sniping will result in heavy Critical Damage to my enemies, but its not better than a single pistol shot close-up...
> 
> EDIT: How to change Pip-Boy color? Only in Fallout4.ini / Fallout4Prefs.ini ???


You might have to put more points in intelligence as that controls gun damage, if I remember correctly. My intelligence is at 9 and with a fully upgraded, non-legendary .50 sniper rifle the base damage is 102. And remember criticals are only in VATS, but you do get double damage for a sneak attack.

Lastly, I wish I remember where I got it but I have an armor piece, something about chameleon chest piece, that makes me invisible in sneak mode if I stand still for more than 1 second. It's actually quite nice. Maybe you'll luck out and score one too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well kidnapping victims get killed, if they're under attack all of my stuff gets blown up, etc. Its really annoying, they need to tone down the frequency of them by about 90%.


Build up their defenses so they don't need you to babysit!

You know what's annoyed me lately? Keeping ammo for my 10mm at reasonable levels. I don't want to use .50 rounds or fusion cells on raiders. It's just wasteful! Maybe I'll convert another rifle to .38. I've got tons of that laying around. What are you guys using on low level enemies when you're at a relatively high level?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, they're attacking settlements with 15-20 turrets around them. And artillery. Doesn't seem to make a lick of difference, I get attacks and kidnappings literally every 2-3 minutes now. Something has to be bugged out.


You want the attacks to stop yet mine never see any action, so boring.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It was probably lost in the flurry of posts, but has anyone run into this issue and more importantly, resolved it?


Just tried it and no crash for me.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You might have to put more points in intelligence as that controls gun damage, if I remember correctly. My intelligence is at 9 and with a fully upgraded, non-legendary .50 sniper rifle the base damage is 102. And remember criticals are only in VATS, but you do get double damage for a sneak attack.
> 
> Lastly, I wish I remember where I got it but I have an armor piece, something about chameleon chest piece, that makes me invisible in sneak mode if I stand still for more than 1 second. It's actually quite nice. Maybe you'll luck out and score one too.
> Build up their defenses so they don't need you to babysit!
> 
> You know what's annoyed me lately? Keeping ammo for my 10mm at reasonable levels. I don't want to use .50 rounds or fusion cells on raiders. It's just wasteful! Maybe I'll convert another rifle to .38. I've got tons of that laying around. What are you guys using on low level enemies when you're at a relatively high level?


.38 does so little damage for me I decided not to convert. I rely a lot on sniper .308, shotgun, then cells. I snipe to initiate then power fist them to death







IF melee isnt a wise choice, my explosive shell shotgun makes short work of everything up to sentry drones. Those still take a few good shots, but i drop them quick enough to not die.

Low level junkies get a firm backhand with my power fist and then Cait with an upgraded ripper (in power armor) jumps in as well. She LOVES to eat up random ghouls.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Build up their defenses so they don't need you to babysit!


Defenses don't appear to make any difference if you don't show up. I have 22 turrets around one and I decided not to go, all 13 people died and they broke all of my generators and water pumps.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> .38 does so little damage for me I decided not to convert. I rely a lot on sniper .308, shotgun, then cells. I snipe to initiate then power fist them to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF melee isnt a wise choice, my explosive shell shotgun makes short work of everything up to sentry drones. Those still take a few good shots, but i drop them quick enough to not die.
> 
> Low level junkies get a firm backhand with my power fist and then Cait with an upgraded ripper (in power armor) jumps in as well. She LOVES to eat up random ghouls.


Good suggestion, but I don't think my 2 strength is compatible with your power fist method.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Defenses don't appear to make any difference if you don't show up. I have 22 turrets around one and I decided not to go, all 13 people died and they broke all of my generators and water pumps.


Oh wow. Mine almost never get attacked. They're well defended but otherwise have absolutely nothing of value, though, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Oh wow. Mine almost never get attacked. They're well defended but otherwise have absolutely nothing of value, though, so maybe that's why.


LOL, that is basically the method I took. I rescue everyone to get the settlements... then never touch them again. They have no value so never get attacked. 1 got attacked once by Gunners. I got notice, went and sat for 2-3 min til they arrived. Killed them... thats it. My Sanctuary Hills has only 2 turrets at the bridge with a guard post and gates. Nothing else. I probably just jinxed myself, but 'some' action may not be bad. I'll just put random people in power armor and let them go to town lol.

Edit: thinking about it, the reason they got attacked was probably for food. It was the greenhouse with food a plenty.


----------



## MonarchX

Hacking in this game is also weird. You're supposed to just GUESS the right word? There is no indication as to what the word is...


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hacking in this game is also weird. You're supposed to just GUESS the right word? There is no indication as to what the word is...


Well when you guess, it tells you how close you are, but otherwise yes. And you can 'remove dud' or 'tries reset.'


----------



## LiquidHaus

a new AMD beta driver...interesting.

I'd almost want to install it and see. then again doing drivers on windows 10 is a huge pain for me. I think i'll just wait for an official release. it cant be that far off.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Well when you guess, it tells you how close you are, but otherwise yes. And *you can 'remove dud' or 'tries reset*.'


Huh? I either get Likeness = 1 or Likeness = 0. I think I hacked just 1 Novice computer in the game so far...


----------



## shinji2k

The new driver does seem to help a little with my 3570k and 390 setup. Kinda hard to tell since I'm normally over 60fps but running around NE Boston I was getting sudden drops down into the 20s with a lot of stuttering, now it'll drop into the 30s with what seems to be less stutter.

I'm also getting pretty annoyed with scrapping, it keeps scrapping weapons/armor that aren't highlighted. I have to save right before and do it a few times so I don't end up scrapping my good stuff.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Huh? I either get Likeness = 1 or Likeness = 0. I think I hacked just 1 Novice computer in the game so far...


Likeness means one of the letters in the work is correct and has the correct placement in the correct password.

For example say COLD is the password to unlock it.

If you pick the word KEEP it will have a likeness of 0 because nothing matches. If you pick the word LOUD it will have a likeness of 2 because the O and the D are in the correct spots but it wont trigger for the L because its out of place giving you a likeness of 2 instead of 3.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Huh? I either get Likeness = 1 or Likeness = 0. I think I hacked just 1 Novice computer in the game so far...


Are you missing the 'hacks'? Look for strings of characters that begin and end with ( ) [ ] { } and < > as these will either remove duds (typically) or reset your tries (possibly). My technique is to just guess for the first three, then look for the hacks. It's usually quite simple after that.

Also, everyone STAY OUT of the Museum of Witchcraft unless you're exceedingly heavily armed and armored!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The new AMD driver didn't do much for me. Game still runs poorly even on low god rays and medium shadow distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Roll back to 15.10 Beta, actually doing wonders on my Fury X. Pretty much 55-60fps constant. May be worth a shot for ya. Newest beta made FPS chug as low as 30fps in some areas, non-existent issue with older drivers.
Click to expand...

I can't say for sure but 15.10 feels alot better than 15.7 and 15.11.1, even though my FPS hasn't really increased. If I have shadow distance turned up I still bog down to 30FPS so for now Ill leave it at an even lower setting than medium.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I can't say for sure but 15.10 feels alot better than 15.7 and 15.11.1, even though my FPS hasn't really increased. If I have shadow distance turned up I still bog down to 30FPS so for now Ill leave it at an even lower setting than medium.


Essentially the same boat for me in detail, 15.1.1 had it against that 60fps cap, but I'd get random hitches that dropped me below 40fps for a few milliseconds, or very simplistic areas would drop fps severely for no good reason. 15.10 cleared up that issue. 1440p, ultra (godrays low), no big complaints from me using the older drivers for better performance.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Huh? I either get Likeness = 1 or Likeness = 0. I think I hacked just 1 Novice computer in the game so far...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you missing the 'hacks'? Look for strings of characters that begin and end with ( ) [ ] { } and < > as these will either remove duds (typically) or reset your tries (possibly). My technique is to just guess for the first three, then look for the hacks. It's usually quite simple after that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I never knew the "hacks" until about a year ago. I played through Fallout 3 at least five times for the main story, and even more builds just exploring and doing side quests. Then after about the fourth play through of New Vegas, I finally figured out these "hacks" by accident. That was about 400 hours of game play between the two games before I found out. I'm suppressed it took me so long to find something so simple, but I never saw any mention or hints of how hacking worked in these games. I noticed after watching videos on YouTube that no one else really knew about it either and resorted to taking 3 guesses, and backing out to try again until they finally got it. So that's how I ended up doing them for the longest time.

I did know about the letters correct and it helped allot (even more than hacking) after a while of playing Fallout 3. A thing I like to do when hacking is pick any words that have a similar suffix. In F3/NV allot of them ended in "ING" and if it says 3 letters correct or more, you automatically know the password ends in "ING" and you can keep narrowing it down from there. If it is 0-2 correct letters, then you know it doesn't end in "ING" and try another common suffix between the possible passwords such as words ending in "ED". Using the suffixes of the words to your advantage is the easiest way to hack them, and I usually got the password on the first 3 tries without needing to do the dud or reset hacks. Fallout 4 has allot less passwords with similar suffixes than previous games, but they still come up often enough for this technique to be useful.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Yeah, I never knew the "hacks" until about a year ago. I played through Fallout 3 at least five times for the main story, and even more builds just exploring and doing side quests. Then after about the fourth play through of New Vegas, I finally figured out these "hacks" by accident. That was about 400 hours of game play between the two games before I found out. I'm suppressed it took me so long to find something so simple, but I never saw any mention or hints of how hacking worked in these games. I noticed after watching videos on YouTube that no one else really knew about it either and resorted to taking 3 guesses, and backing out to try again until they finally got it. So that's how I ended up doing them for the longest time.
> 
> I did know about the letters correct and it helped allot (even more than hacking) after a while of playing Fallout 3. A thing I like to do when hacking is pick any words that have a similar suffix. In F3/NV allot of them ended in "ING" and if it says 3 letters correct or more, you automatically know the password ends in "ING" and you can keep narrowing it down from there. If it is 0-2 correct letters, then you know it doesn't end in "ING" and try another common suffix between the possible passwords such as words ending in "ED". Using the suffixes of the words to your advantage is the easiest way to hack them, and I usually got the password on the first 3 tries without needing to do the hacks. Fallout 4 has allot less passwords with similar suffixes than previous games, but they still come up often enough for this to be useful.


Hey same here! I didn't know anything about it until I visited my brother and watched him play the Operation: Anchorage expansion right after it came out. He was trying to show me how useful grenades were and the first time I saw him hack a computer, I didn't even try to play it off like I knew what was happening. I just stopped him and said, 'what the [prohibited word] did you just do?'

Edit: Corrected typo


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

These new AMD drivers make the game a little better, no longer getting drops to 15 frames when its foggy, raining or scoped in.

Gotta ask, what's good .45 & .50 weapons for low levels <15? realised I have 343 .45 rounds and 196 .50 rounds







.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> These new AMD drivers make the game a little better, no longer getting drops to 15 frames when its foggy, raining or scoped in.
> 
> Gotta ask, what's good .45 & .50 weapons for low levels <15? realised I have 343 .45 rounds and 196 .50 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Early game I couldn't even find/build a .50 cal weapon so I'd say the .45. As far as the weapon itself goes... that would be a lot harder to answer.

Edit: Ugh I Totally forgot my love of the Thompson so I'll vote for that.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Early game I couldn't even find/build a .50 cal weapon so I'd say the .45. As far as the weapon itself goes... that would be a lot harder to answer.
> 
> Edit: Ugh I Totally forgot my love of the Thompson SMG so I'll vote for that.


I got a pipe rifle thing that I've made into a silenced sniper, can change it to a .50 but it only does 9 more damage than it's current config. The 10mm pistol I use currently only does 31 damage and it's kinda hopeless, although its silenced as well









Actually just sold one of them







, then again I do have a short assault rifle hidden away some where which I could replace the 10mm with (I have a large collection of weapons







).


----------



## kremtok

You can eventually upgrade a regular sniper rifle to .50. Requires Gun Nut level 3, or maybe 4. Don't waste your ammo on pipe rifles. All pipe weapons are severely crippled as far as damage goes.

And I agree, the Thompson (combat rifle, I think?) is where to use your .45, so far as I've seen. Once I found an assault rifle, though, all that 5.56 I've been stockpiling became quite useful. As stated previously, my current trouble is not wanting to waste good ammo in weak enemies. I suppose it's a good problem to have.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Does Crossfire work now?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You can eventually upgrade a regular sniper rifle to .50. Requires Gun Nut level 3, or maybe 4. Don't waste your ammo on pipe rifles. All pipe weapons are severely crippled as far as damage goes.
> 
> And I agree, the Thompson (combat rifle, I think?) is where to use your .45, so far as I've seen. Once I found an assault rifle, though, all that 5.56 I've been stockpiling became quite useful. As stated previously, my current trouble is not wanting to waste good ammo in weak enemies. I suppose it's a good problem to have.


Yeah the pipe sniper I got atm can be upgraded to a .50, I'm not really going to bother with it seeing its still pretty weak and with the sneak damage bonus it kills most things in 1 or 2 shots anyway.

I have a heap of ammo stored but I also have the scrounger perk







.

I had a look at the Thompson, it doesn't do as much damage as I thought, even with its max upgrade its weaker than my current 10mm, may have to go for a wander to diamond city and see if I can... "acquire" something better







.

Edit, just found an area where you can farm xp, Jalbert Brothers Disposal, in the shed with the rad drums there's an expert level safe, you can pick it then lock it again with the computer







, just gotta clear the mole rats first.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I am guessing that's mostly the issue (perk system) since now I can't individually level my weapon skills. I really like this one on some fronts but I really don't like some of the changes they made like removing skills. It makes for much slower character progression since you can only change 1 thing per level. Granted this should even out as time goes on since there is no cap but man it's been a rough start. It's a great game, I'm just not used to being killed so damn much in any fallout game.


Agreed. It's a weird side step, but I'm growing to actually like it a bit. There's a couple different perks that go hand in hand for specific weapon types, but not specific weapons, so that is kind of a bummer. However, the crafting remedies that a bit.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Are you missing the 'hacks'? Look for strings of characters that begin and end with ( ) [ ] { } and < > as these will either remove duds (typically) or reset your tries (possibly). My technique is to just guess for the first three, then look for the hacks. It's usually quite simple after that.


I just found out about this the other day and I have hundreds of hours in both FO3 and FONV.


----------



## pez

Wow, I too didn't know about it. I was always doing it the 'process of elimination' way lol.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I'd always just use process of elimination, and if I didn't get it in three tries I'd log off and try again so I didn't get locked out.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I remember it took me a few weeks after Fallout 3's release to understand how it works. Soon after that, how to find the strings to get rid of words. To be safe, "waste" two chances on words and then go through and try to remove duds / replenish chances. If you burn through 3 and hope to find a replenish, you might be SOL.

Love the hacking mini game. Just seeing the interface and hearing the keystrokes feels so cool. One of the reasons why I went with an intelligence build from the get go. 3 hours into the game, I hacked my first computer terminal in a storage container on a train. I was rewarded with a suit of power armour and a fusion core ahhhh yeaa


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I tend to always try and get my lockpicking, speech, and hacking skills up first.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hacking in this game is also weird.


It's the same as Fallout 3 and New Vegas, except lockouts are only 10 seconds long now. I usually guess the password on my second attempt.


----------



## Decade

Has anyone tried these commands to enable various bits of multi-threading?

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/3t1hpy/fallout_4_pc_multithreaded_toggle_commands/

I'm at work right now, unable to test, but this command sounds properly amazing:
Quote:


> tmtr ppld: just type that it and it will toggle it on and off. This is for prepass LOD and blended decals. Responsible for the muddy textures.


No more low res to high res texture load in, honestly the biggest pet peeve I have about the game in 46 hrs of game time.


----------



## zealord

I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.

So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below, because I thought I needed to skill out the first row to get into the second one.

Not only did i play the first 17 hours of the game on Very Hard difficulty, but also I had a blank character. This explains so much why I struggled through the game.

Now the question is do I start over? Because there is no way to reset the points.

I'm such an Idiot


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.
> 
> So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below.
> 
> Not only did i play the first 17 hours of the game on Very Hard difficulty, but also I had a blank character. This explains so much why I struggled through the game.
> 
> Now the question is do I start over? Because there is no way to reset the points.
> 
> I'm such an Idiot


That's actually understandable. Note this whole perk chart is new anyway, so people who have played the previous games could have made the same mistake. You should be able to reset points with console commands. Check out the Fallout wikia website for console commands.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah the game did an awful job at teaching you how to play, which is especially egregious with how much has changed from 3 and NV.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I failed at the perks thing too initially. Thankfully I only wasted 3 points in I think luck, so I ended up grabbing something luck related... I think Mr. Stranger?


----------



## superhead91

I also didn't realize at first you have to right click and drag to navigate the perk chart.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.
> 
> So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below, because I thought I needed to skill out the first row to get into the second one.
> 
> Not only did i play the first 17 hours of the game on Very Hard difficulty, but also I had a blank character. This explains so much why I struggled through the game.
> 
> Now the question is do I start over? Because there is no way to reset the points.
> 
> I'm such an Idiot


Manual process, but you could remove some points from specials and manually add perks using the base ids here: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_4_perks


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Has anyone tried these commands to enable various bits of multi-threading?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/3t1hpy/fallout_4_pc_multithreaded_toggle_commands/
> 
> I'm at work right now, unable to test, but this command sounds properly amazing:
> No more low res to high res texture load in, honestly the biggest pet peeve I have about the game in 46 hrs of game time.


I wonder why some people are having such bad cpu/thread utilization and others aren't. Maybe it has to do with how the game detects your hardware?

On my end I'm seeing surprisingly good cpu/thread utilization. While running the game all 8 threads are humming along with the load spread very evenly.

I still might tinker with that one setting though because sometimes it takes a few second for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.
> 
> So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below, because I thought I needed to skill out the first row to get into the second one.


Me too brother... Me too.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Manual process, but you could remove some points from specials and manually add perks using the base ids here: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_4_perks


Yeah I could that, but I hate stuff like that. Feels like cheating and there is always the risk of ruining the savegame and breaking the game


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I wonder why some people are having such bad cpu/thread utilization and others aren't. Maybe it has to do with how the game detects your hardware?
> 
> On my end I'm seeing surprisingly good cpu/thread utilization. While running the game all 8 threads are humming along with the load spread very evenly.


Not sure, really. Wide range of hardware on that Reddit thread. Works for some, not for others. I'm pretty much always at that 60 FPS physics cap in 1440p with godrays set to low and the iNum 4 threads tweak (will be trying 8 tonight as well), but the texture loading/streaming drives me insane. Probably not as bad as Rage, but near enough to be visual immersion breaking.


----------



## mothrpe

so are there any actual rewards for building up settlements?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> so are there any actual rewards for building up settlements?


I don't know, but you deserve one if you can figure it all out on your own lol


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> so are there any actual rewards for building up settlements?


I asked my buddy this who is 100+ hours into the game already and he said that once he established his settlements they make money for him and have at least a few hundred caps to give him each time he visits one. I am not sure how you accomplish this but apparently that is the end goal. I was initially feeling like the settlements were kind of useless other than having shops and such.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> so are there any actual rewards for building up settlements?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I don't know, but you deserve one if you can figure it all out on your own lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I asked my buddy this who is 100+ hours into the game already and he said that once he established his settlements they make money for him and have at least a few hundred caps to give him each time he visits one. I am not sure how you accomplish this but apparently that is the end goal. I was initially feeling like the settlements were kind of useless other than having shops and such.


Try recruiting the random wandering traders you come across to work for you.


----------



## gr4474

I've had 2 super mutant attacks, and one raiders. They all happened as I randomly popped in on settlements, but I never saw a notification. Are we supposed to get notified, and what do I look for? I don't want to get wiped out!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I've had 2 super mutant attacks, and one raiders. They all happened as I randomly popped in on settlements, but I never saw a notification. Are we supposed to get notified, and what do I look for? I don't want to get wiped out!


I've been notified about attacks 2 or 3 times.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Huh? I either get Likeness = 1 or Likeness = 0. I think I hacked just 1 Novice computer in the game so far...


If it says "likeness 1" then use that as a clue. Likeness 0 means don't choose any word with matching letters for that word. Useful clue also. I hack every novice terminal, usually on the first try but sometimes on second.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I also didn't realize at first you have to right click and drag to navigate the perk chart.


It took me 5 hours to figure that out. It seems like no one at Bethesda has ever used a mouse so they don't know what the scroll wheel is used for.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> If it says "likeness 1" then use that as a clue. Likeness 0 means don't choose any word with matching letters for that word. Useful clue also. I hack every novice terminal, usually on the first try but sometimes on second.


To clarify this, the likeness number indicates how many letters the correct guess has in the exact same places as the guess you just made.

For example, if you guess GRASS and the actual answer is TREES, then the likeness would be 2

(1 = match 0 = nonmatch)

G R A S S

T R E E S

0 1 0 0 1

You can then use this information to reduce the possible correct guesses. Obviously more guesses will further reduce the number of correct guesses.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know if any dynamic DoF mods for FO4? I've seen a few vids, without links to the mod.

Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I've had 2 super mutant attacks, and one raiders. They all happened as I randomly popped in on settlements, but I never saw a notification. Are we supposed to get notified, and what do I look for? I don't want to get wiped out!


You get a quick popup on the top right hand corner of your screen saying it is under attack. If you are listening to Freedom Radio, they wills ay it as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

eh...I just had a raider attack on a very low population settlement with zero defense. Being the stealthy type, mostly long range sniper style, teleporting in and being greeted by a pack of 10-12 raiders, 3 of which were holding rocket launchers made for a very bad day.


----------



## romanlegion13th

any one getting a solid 60fps in 4K? i get 60 sometimes but where its built up about 40-45 then drops to 20 the very odd time
i have goodrays set to low and shadow distance one setting from the highest

im using the Fallout 4 Configuration Tool also for 4K borderless

im Lv 21 also and got the Spray and Pray .45 machine gun and it just kills anything makes it feel a bit easy its on Hard that's what i played from the start.
whats Very hard like anyone?


----------



## Sepesusi

Sorry if answered already, but is there a way to get the Steam overlay to work?


----------



## Alvarado

Sweet NMM now supports Fallout 4 now for MO to get updated.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> Sorry if answered already, but is there a way to get the Steam overlay to work?


It works by default. Are you by any chance running the game in admin mode?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> Sorry if answered already, but is there a way to get the Steam overlay to work?


If you're using FRAPS, steam overlay doesn't work with it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> any one getting a solid 60fps in 4K? i get 60 sometimes but where its built up about 40-45 then drops to 20 the very odd time
> i have goodrays set to low and shadow distance one setting from the highest
> 
> im using the Fallout 4 Configuration Tool also for 4K borderless


Not with a pair of 980s on Ultra! Hopefully we will see a true SLI profile soon, as opposed to the AFR2 - Max Payne fix floating around.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You get a quick popup on the top right hand corner of your screen saying it is under attack. If you are listening to Freedom Radio, they wills ay it as well.


Ok thanks. I must have missed them.


----------



## moocowman

Does anyone know what the power armor frame is that is sold by Arturo in Diamond City? Is it just another frame or is it something special?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone know what the power armor frame is that is sold by Arturo in Diamond City? Is it just another frame or is it something special?


I believe all the frames are the same.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone know what the power armor frame is that is sold by Arturo in Diamond City? Is it just another frame or is it something special?


Just a frame.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Does anyone know what the power armor frame is that is sold by Arturo in Diamond City? Is it just another frame or is it something special?


It is just a normal frame. Over time you will find lots of power armor parts and unless you want to just store them in the rack or carry them around, you can buy frames and make multiple power armors for yourself or your companions who can use them. Just make sure to take out the fusion core if you are leaving it alone.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I have 4 frames currently.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.
> 
> So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below, because I thought I needed to skill out the first row to get into the second one.
> 
> Not only did i play the first 17 hours of the game on Very Hard difficulty, but also I had a blank character. This explains so much why I struggled through the game.
> 
> Now the question is do I start over? Because there is no way to reset the points.
> 
> I'm such an Idiot


Actually, like many of the others, do not feel bad. This perk chart is completely different than how it was in previous titles. I think I got to around level 9 before realizing 'Ooh, there's the rifleman perk I've been wishing I had from before'.


----------



## Alex132

So, how is everyone's CPU usage in this game?


----------



## Alvarado

YES! http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/266/? screw the hacking mini game.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

What's next, auto lock picking? Mine as well just use console commands...

I also really wished they changed the lock picking mini game to something more difficult. Like Oblivion's style. I really don't like this wheel crap.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What's next, auto lock picking? Mine as well just use console commands...
> 
> I also really wished they changed the lock picking mini game to something more difficult. Like Oblivion's style. I really don't like this wheel crap.


If FO3/NV are anything to go by then yes, yes people will make those ones. I like the hacking one because A, you still need the required perk and B, playing a word guessing game isn't fun. Oh and using the console command locks out achievements an we can't be having any of that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So, how is everyone's CPU usage in this game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not all games are read correctly by Windows task manager (Win 8 or higher).
The game actually uses 2-3 cores. The engine can't use any more, despite what is reported.
However, most calculations are thrown onto 1 core which causes the low CPU performance in this engine.

Here's my CPU usage, downtown boston, Ultra. I've seen higher usage, but that's my average usage really.



Edit:

I've found 3 bobbleheads. What do I do with them to activate my 10 point bonus?


----------



## MonarchX

I used the mod that changes difficulty, making Survival mode use Default/Normal mode damage taken/gives values. I think now its near-perfect! What I love most is exploring without knowing what the hell is in front of me. I don't like going places just because some quest tells me to do. Fallout 2 was best at it because you had one major quest and you to explore so much just to luckily come across content related to the main-quest. Nobody really tells you exactly where to go to get what you need. Fallout 3 wasn't like that.

I hope Fallout 4 is closer to Fallout 2 than Fallout 3 was. I only played New Vegas for 5-6 hours and didn't like it.

I do not want any major spoilers, but PLEASE tell me Bozar weapon is present in this game. It was the most amazing weapon in Fallout 2!

I wish there was more urban content. I don't like to explore forests in the world of Fallout - it shouldn't be like Skyrim.

Also, doubling tree distance, grass distance, actor/object/etc. distance, uGrids (from 5 to 9) isn't enough to get you the best graphics in many locations. uGrids=13 is where its at for full immersion.


----------



## superhead91

I actually modded FO3 to have more vegetation, because it seems to me like after 200 years that everything would be overgrown, not barren.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I used the mod that changes difficulty, making Survival mode use Default/Normal mode damage taken/gives values. I think now its near-perfect!


Can you link that mod?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> YES! http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/266/? screw the hacking mini game.


yeahs its so annoying i cant seem to do it im sure its bugged
i only get it when i guess


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I actually modded FO3 to have more vegetation, because it seems to me like after 200 years that everything would be overgrown, not barren.


but with the nukes gone off plants ect mite all be dead or messed up


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Can you link that mod?


Here's the mod - just use the default:
Survival50LESSEnemyDamage.esp
Survival50MoreEnemyDamage.esp
Survival200MoreEnemyDamage.esp

Make sure to add these file names to Plugins.txt.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not with a pair of 980s on Ultra! Hopefully we will see a true SLI profile soon, as opposed to the AFR2 - Max Payne fix floating around.


Yeah i got Titan X SLI but only use one card.
do you have all setting turned up?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> What's next, auto lock picking? Mine as well just use console commands...
> 
> I also really wished they changed the lock picking mini game to something more difficult. Like Oblivion's style. I really don't like this wheel crap.


Yes... actually... http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/227/? Just hold down A or D.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is just a normal frame. Over time you will find lots of power armor parts and unless you want to just store them in the rack or carry them around, you can buy frames and make multiple power armors for yourself or your companions who can use them. Just make sure to take out the fusion core if you are leaving it alone.


I've found four extra suits so far and I know where another one is so finding frames hasn't been a problem. I was just hoping it was something special because a frame for 4k+ caps is a little ridiculous when they're already pretty common.

And yeah, I do make sure to take my cores out. Did you know that cores will sell for the same price no matter the charge? So you can sell a nearly empty one for the same price as a full one.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Not all games are read correctly by Windows task manager (Win 8 or higher).
> The game actually uses 2-3 cores. The engine can't use any more, despite what is reported.
> However, most calculations are thrown onto 1 core which causes the low CPU performance in this engine.
> 
> Here's my CPU usage, downtown boston, Ultra. I've seen higher usage, but that's my average usage really.


I'm inclined to believe the problem is on your end. I've seen you post several times now about this game only using 1-2 cores and I'm continuing to see evidence to the contrary. My comp shows pretty even utilization across all 8 threads. The last poster showed his 4 threads saturated. I've even seen a tech article Link that mentions "Fallout 4 will involve up to 15 computing threads"

Now I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong because obviously many people are having issues with the game. However, maybe the game isn't detecting your hardware properly and not setting the thread count correctly. I can only speculate as to what the problem may be but it seems pretty clear to me that this game is, in fact, well multi-threaded.


----------



## bahn

I'm having trouble in when in workshop mode. I'm left handed. I use the arrow keys for movement but when in workshop mode, I cant move. I can only stand in place and turn in a circle. It only worked when I changed the movement keys to Home, End, Del, and PgDn,


----------



## MonarchX

Someone said that there is a decent armor somewhere in Sanctuary. I think it was a Hazmat Suite. Any idea where?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Someone said that there is a decent armor somewhere in Sanctuary. I think it was a Hazmat Suite. Any idea where?


There's a hazmat suit at Hogan's Hole, gives 1000 rad protection (no other protection tho), just be careful because theres 6 explosives, 2 trip wires, radiation barrels at the entrance and to top it all off an auto turret.

I don't understand the difficulty in this game, you start out and its kind of easy then next minute all enemy's have the skull next to there name and your dead in 4 shots







.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> There's a hazmat suit at Hogan's Hole, gives 1000 rad protection (no other protection tho), just be careful because theres 6 explosives, 2 trip wires, radiation barrels at the entrance and to top it all off an auto turret.
> 
> I don't understand the difficulty in this game, you start out and its kind of easy then next minute all enemy's have the skull next to there name and your dead in 4 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The difficulty is the further away from Sanctuary the higher the level requirements go, though you can still get random boss mobs (skull icon) anywhere.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I hope Fallout 4 is closer to Fallout 2 than Fallout 3 was. I only played New Vegas for 5-6 hours and didn't like it.


It's not. New Vegas is much closer to Fallout 2 than both of them. New Vegas is a better satire (like FO2), has some of the best character development you'll find in any game (particularly in Dead Money and Lonesome Road), and has much more role-playing than both Fallout 3 and 4. Try playing it with *these mods*. I'm guessing the world bored you like it did with me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The difficulty is the further away from Sanctuary the higher the level requirements go, though you can still get random boss mobs (skull icon) anywhere.


That's annoying.

Suppose it could be the way I play tho as well, I go stealth without the power armor, if I cant kill something long range in 2 - 3 headshots I don't bother







.

Edit, just noticed all my turrets and lights from the front of the sanctuary near the bridge are now in the river behind the sanctuary and some of the scrap walls are missing to... anyone else have that happen?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I hope Fallout 4 is closer to Fallout 2 than Fallout 3 was. I only played New Vegas for 5-6 hours and didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. New Vegas is much closer to Fallout 2 than both of them. New Vegas is a better satire (like FO2), has some of the best character development you'll find in any game (particularly in Dead Money and Lonesome Road), and has much more role-playing than both Fallout 3 and 4. Try playing it with *these mods*. I'm guessing the world bored you like it did with me.
Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't like new vegas either, but so far I'm liking 4 better than 3 and I played 3 to death.


----------



## Decade

Well, I officially can't wait for the script extender to come out along with the GECK to allow some sort of auto-assignment of crops.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> To clarify this, the likeness number indicates how many letters the correct guess has in the exact same places as the guess you just made.
> 
> For example, if you guess GRASS and the actual answer is TREES, then the likeness would be 2
> 
> (1 = match 0 = nonmatch)
> 
> G R A S S
> 
> T R E E S
> 
> 0 1 0 0 1
> 
> You can then use this information to reduce the possible correct guesses. Obviously more guesses will further reduce the number of correct guesses.


So the letter similarity is only if the letters are in the same position? Or if we compare GRASS to PARSE, does it also give likeness of 2?


----------



## DrPhilGood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So the letter similarity is only if the letters are in the same position? Or if we compare GRASS to PARSE, does it also give likeness of 2?


Yep, the position of the letters needs to be the same. If you compared GRASS to PARSE, it would only give you a likeness of 1 (S - the second last letter).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhilGood*
> 
> Yep, the position of the letters needs to be the same. If you compared GRASS to PARSE, it would only give you a likeness of 1 (S - the second last letter).


That's what I thought, but I haven't put enough effort into examining it for myself. Thank you for explaining, and for not making too big a deal about me screwing up the number...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not. New Vegas is much closer to Fallout 2 than both of them. New Vegas is a better satire (like FO2), has some of the best character development you'll find in any game (particularly in Dead Money and Lonesome Road), and has much more role-playing than both Fallout 3 and 4. Try playing it with *these mods*. I'm guessing the world bored you like it did with me.


LOL, so New Vegas had this great character development and is closer to Fallout 2 than other games, and yet its the Fallout that got us BORED, lol. I don't see the resemblance of Fallout 2 in New Vegas. Fallout 2 was an open-world RPG of HUGE proportions and epic, world-affecting story and consequences, while New Vegas was some local brawl in comparison.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Well, I officially can't wait for the script extender to come out along with the GECK to allow some sort of auto-assignment of crops.


providing there are enough settlers, they auto assign after a few min.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Any good graphics/lighting/texture mods other than some sweetfx/enb?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Any good graphics/lighting/texture mods other than some sweetfx/enb?


Nothing yet, you got things like this or this but nothing major, game has been out for a week so yeah...


----------



## bombastinator

there is a stupendously dire requirement to be able to manufacture screws or acquire a continuing supply in some form or fashion. fallout 4 was never really set up for grinding (one of the things i like about it) but the scrapper perk returns zero or near zero screws so there are more or less a near finite number of them in the game, and that number is not large. I played for 16 realtime total hours of doing nothing but searching for screws and found 2. both were scripted environment items making the number effectively zero.

My solution was eventually to console some up, but in researching that I ran across the qasmoke thing which left me with a marker on my game so I had to start a new one. I hope that works and I dont actually have to reinstall. This is now my third restart of the game. If I have to do a fourth I'm quitting till there are a few more updates before deciding if I want to attempt it again.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> there is a stupendously dire requirement to be able to manufacture screws or acquire a continuing supply in some form or fashion. fallout 4 was never really set up for grinding (one of the things i like about it) but the scrapper perk returns zero or near zero screws so there are more or less a near finite number of them in the game, and that number is not large. I played for 16 realtime total hours of doing nothing but searching for screws and found 2. both were scripted environment items making the number effectively zero.
> 
> My solution was eventually to console some up, but in researching that I ran across the qasmoke thing which left me with a marker on my game so I had to start a new one. I hope that works and I dont actually have to reinstall. This is now my third restart of the game. If I have to do a fourth I'm quitting till there are a few more updates before deciding if I want to attempt it again.


You know you can tag crafting mats right? Then when your out going through buildings, etc items with this symbol next to its name means it has said mat that you tagged. Finding things isn't hard, if anything I tend to be over encumbered loads because I pick up nearly everything.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> there is a stupendously dire requirement to be able to manufacture screws or acquire a continuing supply in some form or fashion. fallout 4 was never really set up for grinding (one of the things i like about it) but the scrapper perk returns zero or near zero screws so there are more or less a near finite number of them in the game, and that number is not large. I played for 16 realtime total hours of doing nothing but searching for screws and found 2. both were scripted environment items making the number effectively zero.
> 
> My solution was eventually to console some up, but in researching that I ran across the qasmoke thing which left me with a marker on my game so I had to start a new one. I hope that works and I dont actually have to reinstall. This is now my third restart of the game. If I have to do a fourth I'm quitting till there are a few more updates before deciding if I want to attempt it again.


You know you can buy shipments of those kinda things right? Think I've got about 50 screws atm from scrapping stuff (I clear an area of EVERYTHING).

Just save up all the armor and weapons you get from people and exchange them for shipments of screws, circuitry etc.

That's what I've been doing, did it to get the General Chaos's Revenge sword, traded in 1900 .38 bullets







.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

There is also scavenging station that you assign a person to. Are they collecting materials for you?


----------



## kremtok

Learn what items contain screws, like hot plates and desk fans, then pick up all of them! And yes, but shipments from merchants.

Edit: Here's at least a partial list: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Screw


----------



## Ha-Nocri

hot plates, desk fans, truck toy, car toy, typewriter, globe... not sure if I forgot anything...


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I am officially the biggest idiot who ever touched a Fallout game. I never played a Fallout game before and didn't inform myself one bit about Fallout 4 because I like jumping in blind into a game.
> 
> So I just realized that in the Perk Chart I can put points in the rows beneath the first one. Up until now (20 hours in level 18) I put all my points into the first row. I basically have Strength, Intelligence, Endurance and Luck near maxxed, but no real perks that are below, because I thought I needed to skill out the first row to get into the second one.
> 
> Not only did i play the first 17 hours of the game on Very Hard difficulty, but also I had a blank character. This explains so much why I struggled through the game.
> 
> Now the question is do I start over? Because there is no way to reset the points.
> 
> I'm such an Idiot


Soooo how DO you do that?

Ohhhh Nevermind! I thought you were saying there were hidden perks. I always knew you could go lower.


----------



## GoLDii3

Please take a look at this:

https://vid.me/McOP

It happened to me


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Please take a look at this:
> 
> https://vid.me/McOP
> 
> It happened to me


*AHEM* lol


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> LOL, so New Vegas had this great character development and is closer to Fallout 2 than other games, and yet its the Fallout that got us BORED, lol. I don't see the resemblance of Fallout 2 in New Vegas. Fallout 2 was an open-world RPG of HUGE proportions and epic, world-affecting story and consequences, while New Vegas was some local brawl in comparison.


Idk I liked New Vegas a lot. It had its flaws, but the DLC were really good.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> *AHEM* lol


https://vid.me/ZUq8

Goodbye lol


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> https://vid.me/ZUq8
> 
> Goodbye lol


You know what would have been awesome? If you blew him up and all his body parts were frozen in air all blown apart lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Took some screenshots of the problem I had with the turrets moving... They were out the front of my base











Both way out of the editing area but they still count as defences







.



Also missing 1 spotlight, no clue where that disappeared to







.





Spoiler: Random Base spam



Think I've spent at least 10 of my 26 hours just building settlements.



My err... "yard" for when I have... friends over.



3 power suits, left is just for charisma, middle is combat and right is just a mix match of parts because I can.



Big metal one has armor pieces small green one has Fusion Cores (picked up 12 already).



Green storage has spare parts, had to move it after though because it kept putting all the parts in my inventory every time I used it.



Shame that jukebox only seems to play 1 song, still cool to have though instead of the radios.



Probably going to end up using some junk to make the place look more realistic.



Still bare up here but to lazy / don't know what to fill it with.





Weapons and ammo sorted (weapons in the big metal, ammo in the small green), I have a lot of guns







.

Left to right, specials, rifles, pistols, melee & thrown / mines etc.



Generators powering everything, wasn't easy to position them to power all but 1 light.



Heavy turrets because I'm a nutter.



Path to Vault 111.





I'm calling this the barracks.



Total of 41 beds and only 5 people here atm











Probably going to change these to sleeping bags like the floor below.



Garden... ish



Anyone else find the Melons and Gourd hard to place?



The bridge defences, with alarm close.



Been slowly building the walkway around the base, gonna take forever though.



2 turrets and 4 lights right at the gate. 2 lights on the bridge alternating same for the turrets at the gate, 2 lights on the water.



The pillar things is where the other turrets were meant to be before they decided to teleport behind the houses







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'm inclined to believe the problem is on your end. I've seen you post several times now about this game only using 1-2 cores and I'm continuing to see evidence to the contrary. My comp shows pretty even utilization across all 8 threads. The last poster showed his 4 threads saturated. I've even seen a tech article Link that mentions "Fallout 4 will involve up to 15 computing threads"
> 
> Now I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong because obviously many people are having issues with the game. However, maybe the game isn't detecting your hardware properly and not setting the thread count correctly. I can only speculate as to what the problem may be but it seems pretty clear to me that this game is, in fact, well multi-threaded.


I will say this. The engine has been mofied to take use of 4 threads. Most of the work is done on 1 core. This engine is limited.
The reason why you see usage across 8 threads is because that's just how Windows reports it. Sometimes the usage on the first core is emulated for all remaining threads. MSI afterburner also does this between GPU's when you enable "software unified monitoring". And sometimes....well, this explains it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Windows thread scheduling throws processes around your CPU cores about once every 500 clock cycles. Which means the load will average out over your core count.
> 
> IE, quad core running a game primarily limited by 1-2 threads will show per core usage numbers of 25%-50%. The task itself will show that its using 25-50% of the CPU as well. Even though the game is physically maxed out on your CPU, and can not run any faster.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The reason why you see usage across 8 threads is because that's just how Windows reports it.


This is true because of the way Windows think CPU clocks work. When the Windows "feels" the use of more than 1 core (depending on programming too), it says that all cores will be maxed out. I have seen this quite a few times and not just with games.

It's all about proper coding. Developers these days have 4 bosses who needs to pay their car note on his 3 Maserati's and his wife's Bentley - so developers have to push out half assed coded games quickly - and its crap - plain and simple.

I work in this business full time. I know how it is.


----------



## BradleyW

Warning: CCC 15.11.1 only capped the tessellation to x16 for their FO4 profile to boost FPS for those daft enough to run God Rays on Ultra.

Edit: how to I use the bobbleheads for extra points? I have 3 and I did not recieve any level up points.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> LOL, so New Vegas had this great character development and is closer to Fallout 2 than other games, and yet its the Fallout that got us BORED, lol. I don't see the resemblance of Fallout 2 in New Vegas. Fallout 2 was an open-world RPG of HUGE proportions and epic, world-affecting story and consequences, while New Vegas was some local brawl in comparison.


The resemblance is in the writing, especially Old World Blues, but also the setting to some extent (New Vegas is the only 3D Fallout in the West Coast). And it's not the writing that bored me, it was the level design. Level design does not affect character development. Mods addressed that and now it is the complete opposite of boring for me. Are you able to pinpoint what it was about New Vegas that bored you?

And I'm not surprised you don't see the resemblance, since you also thought that Fallout is the same type of game as The Witcher. You don't seem to be very good at analyzing games, no offense.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You know you can tag crafting mats right? Then when your out going through buildings, etc items with this symbol next to its name means it has said mat that you tagged. Finding things isn't hard, if anything I tend to be over encumbered loads because I pick up nearly everything.


oh, i pick up absolutely everything except wood and rubber, and often even that. I have yet to get above level 11, so

Of the rare materials needed for crafting it seems to go screws, oil, adhesive, copper, bone,but you can make lots of adhesive once you get a farm going.. You can also make oil, but it requires huge amounts of bone. This is particularly frustrating because there are skeletons everywhere and you kill large numbers of mammals, but you cant get bone from them generally. The end result is if you use all your bone for oil you increase the oil supply by a good 50% or more. This makes oil a rare resource that must be husbanded, but nothing near the crippler of screws. copper is less rare, but huge amounts of it go into electrical grids.

Copper seems to be the primary reason you only ever want to use one building for a settlement. Stringing wire is fantastically rough on the copper supply. There are also inefficiencies of defense, though those can be gotten around with epic fence building. The wire problem cannot though.

The result is rarity seems to go Screws, copper, oil, ceramic, adhesive. Buildings use a lot of ceramic. as well. people need toilets and sinks for happiness (i think anyway, its hard to know atm) but mostly its the power pylons.

There's a bunch of things i need to figure out:

-Is the most efficient building two stories or three? Is there enough power range when you wrap a building to reach all three stories or just two? How does machine gun range affect this?

-Is there any advantage to metal buildings electrically or defense wise?

-Is the ANY advantage at all to wind turbines? or are they just a really huge and annoying small generator for twice the materials?

-Is there any reason to NOT completely denude an are a of every single tree? Happiness? power poles?

-what about scrapping containers? Do they repop? Do I want to leave them around purely to allow settlers to have something to scavenge so they won't destroy the furniture and artwork? Thats a real problem by the way. too many settlers will destroy your settlement if they don't have enough to do. they just start scrapping random stuff. Another argument for three story settlements is it keeps them away from the damn wiring.

- Is there any advantage to settlers at all other than making adhesive? You can make some cash by effectively running a wholesale processed foods business for merchants. I do wish the bored settlers would harvest vegetables instead of taking apart my furnishings though. Harvesting is a chore.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> - Is there any advantage to settlers at all other than making adhesive? You can make some cash by effectively running a wholesale processed foods business for merchants. I do wish the bored settlers would harvest vegetables instead of taking apart my furnishings though. Harvesting is a chore.


I read this like you're turning your settlers into glue

lol


----------



## DBEAU

For anyone who got to a a climactic point in the Minutemen story line..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is there ANY possible way to take back the castle and kill the murklirk queen without losing any of the Minutemen? I really hate to lose someone in battle but they're so freaking stupid and love getting themselves killed. And that murk queen is pretty strong



On a side note, how do I get my settlers to make adhesive?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Warning: CCC 15.11.1 only capped the tessellation to x16 for their FO4 profile to boost FPS for those daft enough to run God Rays on Ultra.
> 
> Edit: how to I use the bobbleheads for extra points? I have 3 and I did not recieve any level up points.


the new bobbleheads aren't as cool as the old ones. they're a lot like the new magazines. they just give various buffs. Some of them might be stat boosts, i dunno.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For anyone who got to a a climactic point in the Minutemen story line..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANY possible way to take back the castle and kill the murklirk queen without losing any of the Minutemen? I really hate to lose someone in battle but they're so freaking stupid and love getting themselves killed. And that murk queen is pretty strong
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, how do I get my settlers to make adhesive?


You


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



make vegetable paste (cooking station -> utility) and scrap it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The resemblance is in the writing, especially Old World Blues, but also the setting to some extent (New Vegas is the only 3D Fallout in the West Coast). And it's not the writing that bored me, it was the level design. Level design does not affect character development. Mods addressed that and now it is the complete opposite of boring for me. Are you able to pinpoint what it was about New Vegas that bored you?
> 
> And I'm not surprised you don't see the resemblance, since you also thought that Fallout is the same type of game as The Witcher. You don't seem to be very good at analyzing games, no offense.


No, I don't recall saying that Fallout 2 was like The Witcher. Fallout 2 was all about open-endedness, having no hand-holding, having to make choices and live with consequences, and of course awesome combat. The story was good too. It wasn't cinematic, allowed you to be much more than you could be in The Witcher, had a much great variety of choices and consequences, and deeper character development. Fallout 3/New Vegas/Fallout 4 a lot closer to The Witcher than Fallout 2. Fallout 2 was one of those good old games with complex conversations, where specific dialogue choices/paths could lead to a different outcome, not just "Select Option A for Consequence A or select Option B for Consequence B". It was closer to Planescape: Torment in that regard, although Planescape: Torment was even deeper and had the most complex character interaction.

I guess I like games with grander schemes, like saving the world or affecting the world, or whatever else is epic. A local matter is not as interesting to me. New Vegas felt empty to me, a lot emptier than Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 and surely emptier than Fallout 2.

Here are a few good new mods:
Texture Compression - reduces texture size (in terms of disk size in MB's, KB's, resulting in low VRAM consumption) at the cost of very
minor quality degradation
Full Dialogue Interface - displays the entire sentences of what you can select instead of some vague, and confusing 2-3 word abbreviation that may end up being the opposite of what you thought it would be
Centered 3rd Person Camera (Fallout4.ini Edit) - no explanation needed here

I also have a suggestions regarding image quality improvements, specifically on *how to make textures look better*. Fallout 4 actually comes with some high-resolution textures, but they often have too little visible detail due to surfaces they cover. The same types of textures were used in the game Alien: Isolation - Screenshot. *Such textures greatly benefit from Dither, Noise, and Grain effects*, which are often used in film post-production to add extra detail. You most often see such grain in HD remakes of lower-resolution SD films because they lack the detail of 4K / HD films. The same concept can be applied to game graphics with similar low-detail graphics. Alien: Isolation comes with Grain settings, but Fallout 4 does not. This is why I suggest to *use 2 ReShade effect - Dither (type 1) and Grain (default settings) in Fallout 4* at the same time, even though ReShade suggests that the Grain effect dithers in itself, making the Dither effect less useful. You aren't going to notice actual dithering and film grain at those settings, unless you stick your eyes to the screen, but the *image quality perception will improve* due to those effects.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> You know you can buy shipments of those kinda things right? Think I've got about 50 screws atm from scrapping stuff (I clear an area of EVERYTHING).
> 
> Just save up all the armor and weapons you get from people and exchange them for shipments of screws, circuitry etc.
> 
> That's what I've been doing, did it to get the General Chaos's Revenge sword, traded in 1900 .38 bullets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


and a shipment of 25 screws only costs 9 times that much. I think it was $18250 or something. Copper is also effectively unbuyable that way.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Fallout 2 was one of those good old games with complex conversations, where specific dialogue choices/paths could lead to a different outcome, not just "Select Option A for Consequence A or select Option B for Consequence B". It was closer to Planescape: Torment in that regard, although Planescape: Torment was even deeper and had the most complex character interaction.


Fallout: New Vegas is one of those games too, unlike 3 and 4. This is because it is much more dialogue and story driven while Fallout 3 and 4 clearly are not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I guess I like games with grander schemes, like saving the world or affecting the world, or whatever else is epic. A local matter is not as interesting to me. New Vegas felt empty to me, a lot emptier than Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 and surely emptier than Fallout 2.


I felt the same way. You definitely have to go back and try it with the mods I linked earlier. An empty world is pretty easy to fix after all, and they fix it. Especially AWOP, which adds some of the most interesting locations of any Fallout game. On that note, playing Fallout 4 makes it seem like Bethesda played AWOP for New Vegas because some areas I've found look vaguely similar (although a lot less challenging and smaller in scale).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For anyone who got to a a climactic point in the Minutemen story line..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANY possible way to take back the castle and kill the murklirk queen without losing any of the Minutemen? I really hate to lose someone in battle but they're so freaking stupid and love getting themselves killed. And that murk queen is pretty strong
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, how do I get my settlers to make adhesive?


You should be scrapping junk for adhesive or buying shipments of it from traders.


----------



## Sepesusi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It works by default. Are you by any chance running the game in admin mode?


Not to my knowledge. Seems that the overlay started working when I closed Afterburner (which I use to monitor frames and temps in games). Sucks that it doesn't work with this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> If you're using FRAPS, steam overlay doesn't work with it.


Turns out it was Afterburner. Sucks to not have it.


----------



## Alvarado

So this is a thing now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. Seems that the overlay started working when I closed Afterburner (which I use to monitor frames and temps in games). Sucks that it doesn't work with this game.
> Turns out it was Afterburner. Sucks to not have it.


I see. I had the same problem with another 2015 release, SOMA. Not only does Afterburner not work in it, neither does Dxtory. Dxtory does work with Fallout 4 though, and it CRAPS on FRAPS. I can help you configure it if you want, although beware that it's not free. You can try Open Broadcaster Software if you want a free one, but I've had mixed results with it no matter what settings and encoders I've used (usually bad results).

I definitely demand a recording software for Fallout 4, and every other Bethesda game and also New Vegas. In my ~40 hours of Fallout 4, I already have 35 videos uploaded. It's probably going to overtake New Vegas and become my most recorded game.


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Played Skyrim and Dishonored.


The bullets disappearing and game crashing seems especially unusual. I only had one crash after more than 40 hours played which is great for Bethesda open world no patches.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> The bullets disappearing and game crashing seems especially unusual. I only had one crash after more than 40 hours played which is great for Bethesda open world no patches.


I've also had one crash in this time, and that marks the first time in any Bethesda game (Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, FO3, FO4) I've had a crash that probably wasn't caused by mods. I say probably because I was using mods, but the mods are so minor that I don't think they caused the crash. It was also a one-time occurrence, not one of the infamous "crash zones" from an improperly modded Fallout 3 and Skyrim.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So this is a thing now.


Yeah, I saw that. A MUST HAVE for those of us (most of us) that absolutely hate the new dialog wheel thing.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For anyone who got to a a climactic point in the Minutemen story line..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANY possible way to take back the castle and kill the murklirk queen without losing any of the Minutemen? I really hate to lose someone in battle but they're so freaking stupid and love getting themselves killed. And that murk queen is pretty strong
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, how do I get my settlers to make adhesive?


Here's what happened with me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I just retook the Castle after putting it off FOREVER since I figured it would be a huge battle. Friend spoiled that a Queen was there so i figured I'd beef myself up for it. Now, I knew a Queen was a PITA since I fought one in a basement... Queen in closed quarters = bad day btw... SO I told them to start by holding a firing line and I'd draw them out. We did that with zero complications to start things off. Ok, moving in and clearing eggs, no problem. Then comes the Queen out of the bay. I basically just did my best to hold aggro by being the biggest threat. I was wearing power armor for this also, since that acid is VERY powerful. I used my sniper rifle to initiate and laid out a few mines to keep her life dwindling as she made her way to me. Once she got in shotgun range, I shotgunned her with my combat shotgun. My shotty is quite op, so I made short work of her, but did have to heal a bit as she made her way up to me. Doing it this way I was lucky enough to not lose anyone since ol' Queenie kept her gaze on me mostly. I was up on the right wall for cover and killed her as she tried to come up to me. Alternatives would be to also bring a missile launcher and lay into her. Just make sure and aim for the face. No point trying to cripple her either, so far as I can tell. Fat Boy is also a viable initiator since you have a good starting distance from her. Lots of good options really.

I don't think that battle is supposed to be a overly difficult one really, just an intro to dealing with the Queens. I find their biggest weakness, when going solo against them, IS their size. Lure one to an alley or building they can't fit through and lay into them. The same can't be said for the Kings though. Those buggers are more dangerous imho since they're mobile, ranged, and vicious. Though I find Mirelurks in general to be a nuisance.

On a different note, when I finally found Kellogg, his stupid synths would never relax and I was forced to kill him. I know I missed something important because of that, but not sure what... THAT is the only major issue I've found so far.



So, non-spoiler wise, I'm not sure how to assign people to do specific jobs in a settlement. EVERYONE is trying to farm. One person is manning the guard post. I can't put down more than a few generators before it stops letting me place them at all... weird. I know how to give them equipment and weapons and such, and probably should arm them, but meh lol. I pay attention and just charge in when I get notice. Generally, I only get 1-2 raids per night of playing. Sometimes not at all. Some low lvl raiders attacked Sanctuary and Strong just super sledged them to death lol. I left Cait in power armor and she didn't even help







AI is weird...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, non-spoiler wise, I'm not sure how to assign people to do specific jobs in a settlement. EVERYONE is trying to farm. One person is manning the guard post. I can't put down more than a few generators before it stops letting me place them at all... weird. I know how to give them equipment and weapons and such, and probably should arm them, but meh lol. I pay attention and just charge in when I get notice. Generally, I only get 1-2 raids per night of playing. Sometimes not at all. Some low lvl raiders attacked Sanctuary and Strong just super sledged them to death lol. I left Cait in power armor and she didn't even help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI is weird...


Open the workshop menu, select a person, then walk up to the object you want to assign them to (a guard post for example). That's how it is supposed to work. It works for me but I don't have large settlements yet, maybe it gets glitchier the bigger your settlement is or something.


----------



## Lhotse

**NEWS FLASH**

Gopher has figured out a way to use Nexus Mod Manager for installing mods on Fallout 4.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> **NEWS FLASH**
> 
> Gopher has figured out a way to use Nexus Mod Manager for installing mods on Fallout 4.


He didn't "figure it out" NMM just supports Fallout 4 since yesterday.


----------



## funfordcobra

Here's some confirmed SLI bits that work. Just copy and paste Batman Arkham City bits and choose how many GPUs you have. Turn light shafts off.
I've been using it on my SLI 980TI rig a few days now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Here's some confirmed SLI bits that work. Just copy and paste Batman Arkham City bits and choose how many GPUs you have. Turn light shafts off.
> I've been using it on my SLI 980TI rig a few days now.


That is one I haven't tried, thanks for the post, hope it works for my 980s.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Open the workshop menu, select a person, then walk up to the object you want to assign them to (a guard post for example). That's how it is supposed to work. It works for me but I don't have large settlements yet, maybe it gets glitchier the bigger your settlement is or something.


LOL, i figured it'd be something simple I just never tried. Thanks.

Just getting tired of walking out back and having seven or eight people having a... gathering in the corn field. Kinda gets me wondering. Cait was in the middle in her power armor, maybe there were just giving her a nice shine and wax









Honestly, I may just put a disco ball out back and start having corn field raves lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> **NEWS FLASH**
> 
> Gopher has figured out a way to use Nexus Mod Manager for installing mods on Fallout 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't "figure it out" NMM just supports Fallout 4 since yesterday.
Click to expand...

DO NOT USE NMM for MODS!

There are several bugs with the NMM and FO4. There is allot of work still to be done, NMM is a mess ever since they started trying to handle mods like MO for Skyrim. Hope they get it together soon.

Use this one in the mean time: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/download/3501/?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> He didn't "figure it out" NMM just supports Fallout 4 since yesterday.


Not quite. I just updated my NMM today and F4 does not appear on the game list. You have to edit some files to do it. Watch the video.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Not quite. I just updated my NMM today and F4 does not appear on the game list. You have to edit some files to do it. Watch the video.


But what's this then? I also stopped using NMM for about 3 years now so when I went and got it yesterday it looked pretty official to me, auto detected it an everything.

Edit: I'm guessing your using a version below 0.61 which is why Fallout 4 doesn't show up on it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Not quite. I just updated my NMM today and F4 does not appear on the game list. You have to edit some files to do it. Watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> But what's this then? I also stopped using NMM for about 3 years now so when I went and got it yesterday it looked pretty official to me, auto detected it an everything.
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing your using a version below 0.61 which is why Fallout 4 doesn't show up on it.
Click to expand...

Supporting it seems to mean "we kind of got it working...mostly...sort of"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Has anyone been able to use facial reconstruction feature in the game without it crashing?


----------



## MonarchX

Hm... In many places uGridsToLoad=9 isn't all that great. uGridsToLoad=13 is the way to go if you really want to see awesome views near Diamond City. Does anyone know whether those additional Cell Buffer entries, like the ones in Skyrim help performance? There were 2 additional entries to GridsToLoad in Skyrim with a specific formula. Could someone, please, tell me what it is? Some say that since the game is not 64bit and uses D3D11, those entries are not necessary, but I'd like to try them none-the-less.

So what Bethesda Fallout lovers say about Fallout 4 ASIDE from its graphics? Clear winner of Fallout 3 and/or New Vegas?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has anyone been able to use facial reconstruction feature in the game without it crashing?


Yeah I've played with it a few times and never crashed.


----------



## tylerand

So i'm at about 40 hours now and just started exploring the city area of Boston. Noticed that the Xbox one REALLY struggles here. Framerates drop frequently, load times seem to take a lot longer than usual as well as saving. It's also crashed twice so far, first time it's ever crashed and it did it twice.


----------



## Shaded War

Is it just me, or are the graphics strangely blurry for anyone else? I am running everything Ultra preset with no motion blur. I also manually edited the .ini files to remove DOF completely and set the FOV to 90.

At times it looks clean and sharp like it should, but under certain lighting or weather conditions everything gets real blurry and bad looking. Its like the textures of buildings and terrain gets turned to low.

Here is some screenshots I just took with my settings.

Looks fine


Looks horrible


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Props to this game. TO answer my own question (since it seems im on the ignore lists) finishing main story does not make you revert to an earlier save like in NV. Very happy. Love this game.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has anyone been able to use facial reconstruction feature in the game without it crashing?


Not sure if you saw my first reply to your question, but I was able to use it successfully with no crashing.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Props to this game. TO answer my own question (since it seems im on the ignore lists) finishing main story does not make you revert to an earlier save like in NV. Very happy. Love this game.


I never did see your questions plus chances are people wouldn't respond if they didn't know. On another note, thanks for this info.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my first reply to your question, but I was able to use it successfully with no crashing.


Argh I have no idea why this is happening to me...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah I've played with it a few times and never crashed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Not sure if you saw my first reply to your question, but I was able to use it successfully with no crashing.


So it only seems like the game crashes to desktop when AFTER I pick Face in Facial Reconstruction. Are you guys able to select the Face option?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So it only seems like the game crashes to desktop when AFTER I pick Face in Facial Reconstruction. Are you guys able to select the Face option?


Yep. I went through and messed with everything that I could and no crash.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I never did see your questions plus chances are people wouldn't respond if they didn't know. On another note, thanks for this info.


Eh I got a loud mouth so I just assumed. Really good to know though, I was so scared to finish, glad I did though.

If any one happens to know, I just got burnt with buying a season pass for another game. I foolishly assumed a season pas gets you all DLC for a game. Turns out not so much. So does anyone know if the fallout DLC will be included with the season pass, or did I make another mistake?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So what Bethesda Fallout lovers say about Fallout 4 ASIDE from its graphics? Clear winner of Fallout 3 and/or New Vegas?


Clear winner over Fallout 3 yes. They're extremely similar but Fallout 4's level design is far more ambitious and believable (Fallout 3 was designed around XBOX 360 and PS3 hardware limitations after all), much better gameplay and some awesome new gameplay features.

Clear winner over New Vegas? In every way but two very important ones; role playing and writing quality.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Clear winner over Fallout 3 yes. They're extremely similar but Fallout 4's level design is far more ambitious and believable (Fallout 3 was designed around XBOX 360 and PS3 hardware limitations after all), much better gameplay and some awesome new gameplay features.
> 
> Clear winner over New Vegas? In every way but two very important ones; role playing and writing quality.


I may be crazy but I disagree. I thought the writing for the main quest in NV was predictable and lazy. I had several moments in F4 that shocked me, which is not an easy task.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So it only seems like the game crashes to desktop when AFTER I pick Face in Facial Reconstruction. Are you guys able to select the Face option?


Sorry for the late replay had to check again and yeah, everything works, dunno why your crashing.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Pc gamer Top mods list http://www.pcgamer.com/best-fallout-4-mods/

what mods you guys using? so do they plan to get SLI working?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I may be crazy but I disagree. I thought the writing for the main quest in NV was predictable and lazy. I had several moments in F4 that shocked me, which is not an easy task.


New Vegas has actual characters (Ulysses, practically everyone in Dead Money and Old World Blues, Caesar) while Fallout 4 only has quest-giving devices.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ulysses was a good character. I like Elder Maxon, but overall character development is better in NV, but the story in F4, trumps it IMO.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DO NOT USE NMM for MODS!
> 
> There are several bugs with the NMM and FO4. There is allot of work still to be done, NMM is a mess ever since they started trying to handle mods like MO for Skyrim. Hope they get it together soon.
> 
> Use this one in the mean time: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/download/3501/?


Settle down there, sport.








Just because you think you know how to install mods but may not, does _NOT_ mean there's a problem with NMM. I have approximately 90-100 mods including an ENB on my Skyrim, about 70 mods on my Morrowind, 60-something mods on my Fallout 3 and about the same number on my Fallout New Vegas and another 40-something mods installed on my Dragon Age Origins *ALL USING NEXUS MOD MANAGER* and my games *NEVER* crash.
Installing mods is rarely just 'click and go'. Reading the 'Read Me' files is essential, as is using an app like Loot to establish load order is a must and using another app like TESVedit to clean dirty files and create a merge patch. Just because _YOU_ have problems does not mean everyone else does, so please stop attempting to give erroneous advice, when it's abundantly clear to me that you really don't have all the facts or more likely don't actually know what you're doing.
NMM is an awesome tool for installing(when applicable), keeping track of and uninstalling mods for those of us who usually run much more than a few mods. I'm not saying that you're not smart, I'm just saying that it seem's you are inexperienced is all.
I learned how to mod both manually, as well as using NMM by watching almost _all_ of Gopher's(the modder who made the video I posted) tutorials years ago and as I was watching them, I was amazed as to how much more there is to it with many mods than just 'click and go'.


----------



## BinaryDemon

I'm loving the game, but I do wish Bethesda retained a few game mechanics from previous installments.

- I miss being able to kill nearly any NPC, New Vegas style.
- I miss Weapon / Armour degrade and repair system. Sure having a dozen suites of Power Armour is cool ( I am Ironman! ), but ultimately pointless.

My hope rests with modders.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hm... In many places uGridsToLoad=9 isn't all that great. uGridsToLoad=13 is the way to go if you really want to see awesome views near Diamond City. Does anyone know whether those additional Cell Buffer entries, like the ones in Skyrim help performance? There were 2 additional entries to GridsToLoad in Skyrim with a specific formula. Could someone, please, tell me what it is? Some say that since the game is not 64bit and uses D3D11, those entries are not necessary, but I'd like to try them none-t


Previous formula = (uGrids + 1)^2. So for uGrids 13 you'd have a uExterior Cell Buffer of 196


----------



## moocowman

Fallout 4 is the clear winner for me. I'm having a ridiculous amount of fun playing it and I actually find myself really getting into the story which I only kinda did for FO3 and didn't at all for FNV. I do miss things like hardcore and ammunition types from New Vegas, but those will probably come in the form of mods once the new GECK comes out. There's not too much else that I miss, though.


----------



## MonarchX

I have this strange problem with Gun Modding. I have the perk that is supposed to let me use Rank 1 Mods for my guns. It doesn't! At least not for all possible mods. For example, I want to install a Medium Scope on one of my laser guns and it won't let me, telling me that I have not met the requirements! I have ALL the junk parts for that mod and Rank 1 Perk, so why can't I make it??? I can build the mod right above Medium Scope, called Reflex Sight, which also requires Rank 1 Perk. So why the hell can I build one and not the other, considering that I have all the necessary parts and the needed Rank 1 Perk? Is this a bug or what?


----------



## DoomDash

I installed the detailed dialog choices mod from nexusmods, so much better now.

Level 41 w/ 71 hours in! What are you guys at?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

level 40 with 60 hours in. Did the Brotherhood faction.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I have this strange problem with Gun Modding. I have the perk that is supposed to let me use Rank 1 Mods for my guns. It doesn't! At least not for all possible mods. For example, I want to install a Medium Scope on one of my laser guns and it won't let me, telling me that I have not met the requirements! I have ALL the junk parts for that mod and Rank 1 Perk, so why can't I make it??? I can build the mod right above Medium Scope, called Reflex Sight, which also requires Rank 1 Perk. So why the hell can I build one and not the other, considering that I have all the necessary parts and the needed Rank 1 Perk? Is this a bug or what?


This may seem like a silly question, but have you tried reloading last your save or restarting the game?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I installed the detailed dialog choices mod from nexusmods, so much better now.
> 
> Level 41 w/ 71 hours in! What are you guys at?


Level 30 with 50 hours. I'm a bit of a slow player.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I installed the detailed dialog choices mod from nexusmods, so much better now.
> 
> Level 41 w/ 71 hours in! What are you guys at?


Level 45 and steam says 101 hours..... I feel ashamed now..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Level 45 and steam says 101 hours..... I feel ashamed now..


Your playtime must be within the top 10 most in the world for Fallout 4. Maybe even top 5? I'm only at 46 hours, lvl 24.


----------



## Alvarado

I wasn't joking... wish I was but yay! I'm on the real world leaderboards maybe.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll spoiler it cause people might not know what the glowing sea is but you really don't see anything at all.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> This may seem like a silly question, but have you tried reloading last your save or restarting the game?
> Level 30 with 50 hours. I'm a bit of a slow player.


Of course I have restarted the game and the savegame each time I quit the game. I had this problem ever since the very beginning of the game. I am not starting with a new character. This game so many bugs that I hope the game gets super-warezed causing big-time money loss. There is no point in supporting developers who can't code for s**t.


----------



## Lhotse

Awwww yea ! The complete X-01 Power Armor Set AND I got a full Brotherhood of Steel set without having to join the Brotherhood by killing a lone soldier, luckily without repercussions from the Brotherhood. lol

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2015-11-18_00015_zpslmkdmyzx.jpg.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I installed the detailed dialog choices mod from nexusmods, so much better now.
> 
> Level 41 w/ 71 hours in! What are you guys at?


Level 39 with 124 hrs. in. I have _not_ joined the Brotherhood, as I'll do that on the next playthrough but I did join the Railroad and I've been spending a _lot_ of time salvaging and building up my settlements for the Minutemen, as well as exploring and unlocking locations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Of course I have restarted the game and the savegame each time I quit the game. I had this problem ever since the very beginning of the game. I am not starting with a new character. This game so many bugs that I hope the game gets super-warezed causing big-time money loss. There is no point in supporting developers who can't code for s**t.


Dude, I have been watching you struggle with problems with this game for a while now and I just don't understand it. You have a boss rig that is much better than mine and I am having almost no problems with anything, other than about 3-4 random game crashes and I saw a floating cow in a house once . The only thing I can see from our specs, is that you are using Windows 10 Pro and I'm still using Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I wasn't joking... wish I was but yay! I'm on the real world leaderboards maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll spoiler it cause people might not know what the glowing sea is but you really don't see anything at all.


509 minute session? Wow. My record longest in any game is right around 4 hours, which I've reached numerous times in Fallout 4. My brain says no more at that point.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 509 minute session? Wow. My record longest in any game is right around 4 hours, which I've reached numerous times in Fallout 4. My brain says no more at that point.


Hmm..... my normal play times before I get bored is 1-3 hours, depending on what it is (I get bored easy) though if I find something great (such as bethesda rpgs or WoW expansions yay Legion!) I tend to go over board, badly... I do wanna point out the 101 or whatever hours it is now isn't gonna be 100% me playing, I spend a lot of time (of whatever it is I'm playing) tabbed out. I'm gonna say its more around 80ish hours of playing, the other is tabbed out with the game running.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Don't be ashamed I got almost 1k hours in Dota 2. lol


----------



## DBEAU

anyone crunched the numbers on lighter build vs. deep pocketed?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 509 minute session? Wow. My record longest in any game is right around 4 hours, which I've reached numerous times in Fallout 4. My brain says no more at that point.


I only have four hours in total.

You guys are craz-ee


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your playtime must be within the top 10 most in the world for Fallout 4. Maybe even top 5? I'm only at 46 hours, lvl 24.


meh 101 hours and level 11. Of course i did restart 3 times and spend most of my time messing with the crafting system.

its interesting. sort of minecraft meets tower defense.


----------



## MonarchX

Found the Brotherhood!

I am also glad to see The Enclave armor and hopefully NPC's and I hope they play a large role in the game, but please - no spoilers!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> .
> Dude, I have been watching you struggle with problems with this game for a while now and I just don't understand it. You have a boss rig that is much better than mine and I am having almost no problems with anything, other than about 3-4 random game crashes and I saw a floating cow in a house once . The only thing I can see from our specs, is that you are using Windows 10 Pro and I'm still using Windows 7 Pro.


I got a single game crash and that's it. Game bugs have nothing to do with rigs, unless they are stability or graphics related. I got a single crash when I set uGridsToLoad=13, which is understandable because the game has not been designed to work with that high of value.

Here's my *QuickSave* - could someone, please, load it up, check my Character Stats (Perks, etc.)m get to a Weapon Craft bench and see if you can figure out why I can't install Medium Scope or other Rank 1 Mods/Upgrades to guns? I'd greatly appreciate it. If the game doesn't load, you may need to set your uGrdsToLoad=13 in Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini, BUT in the past this game would load uGridsToLoad=5 settings for s SaveGame saved with uGridsToLoad=13. Just in case my SaveGame won't load with your Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini settings, I am providing *mine*, but to make sure to backup yours before you use min!

FYI: uExterior Cell Buffer and iPreloadSizeLimit entries do seem to help with stuttering at high uGridsToLoad values!


----------



## superhead91




----------



## Thetbrett

YAY! Finally got it up and running, and all seems smooth so far. Didn't go too far as I am going to do some mods, but happy to be about to lose my social life...

Edit..bobby pins, where in sanctuary. read that medicine cabinets and washing machines have them, but not for me. Random loot? Some juicy safes need attention. Also, in the vault..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am level 35 after 38.5 hours of playtime.


----------



## superhead91

Wow I'm at 30 hours and I'm only level 23 I think.


----------



## tristanbear

Are there any guides to basebuilding out on youtube at the moment? I'm terrible at building good bases and would rather just follow someone else's guide. < I'm lazy I know


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Are there any guides to basebuilding out on youtube at the moment? I'm terrible at building good bases and would rather just follow someone else's guide. < I'm lazy I know


Not a video, but some useful info in here

https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3t1myp/fallout_4_tips_extended_edition/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Are there any guides to basebuilding out on youtube at the moment? I'm terrible at building good bases and would rather just follow someone else's guide. < I'm lazy I know


If you DO NOT have enough materials:

0. Establish a supply line back to Sanctuary with an existing settler if possible
1. Lay down a foundation (found under wood floors) first after clear debris
2. Place walls along corners to allow you setup the initial roofing for the building
3. Place beds with enough spacing in between them. Aim for about 5 beds.
4. Plant 5+ units of food as close to your house as possible for efficient turret placement
5. Assign settlers to food resources until they are all assigned. 1 settler can harvest 6 units of food.
6. Plant at least 5+ units of water around the settlement
7. Setup a surgery shop and collection of weapons, armors, other shops depending on how many free settlers you have.
8. Place turrets at various points of entry or vulnerability and around home base until defense is greater than food+water.

If you have sufficient materials:

0. Establish a supply line if possible so you can share your building resources
1. Lay down a foundation (found under wood floors) first after clear debris
2. Build walls around the foundation so you can back the basic base and structure of the building
3. Lay down a roof or flooring depending on how tall you want your building to be
4. Put down as many beds as you can with enough space so the NPC's can get to it. Aim for 15 beds.
5. Find a patch of grass or dirt as close to your building as possible to plant food
6. Plant food in a grid pattern to maximize resources per land used. Aim for 15 units of food and make sure to assign settlers to harvest.
7. Put at least one minigun or heavy minigun turret at each corner and then as needed. Defense > Food+Water
8. If you have a body of water within your building area, put in a water tower
9. Lay down a medium sized generator (5 power) and link it to the water tower
10. If you DO NOT HAVE water nearby, put down enough water pumps to achieve 15 water units.
11. Establish a recruiting tower along with a small generator to power it. Doesn't matter where you put it.
12. When you get to around 15 settlers, turn off the recruiting tower to avoid blowing up your settlement.
13. Build various shops and workbenches around your "dorm" you built first and assign settlers to them


----------



## Infrasonic

Hey guys... I saw


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



an alien craft fly over head while I was walking to the Insane Asylum. Heard it crash and my follower suggested to go check it out.


. I saw which direction it went but I have no idea how far or where. Is there a good way to find it?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Hey guys... I saw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> an alien craft fly over head while I was walking to the Insane Asylum. Heard it crash and my follower suggested to go check it out.
> 
> 
> . I saw which direction it went but I have no idea how far or where. Is there a good way to find it?


I had to google it. I never would have found it otherwise, as it landed pretty far away from where I saw it fly over.


----------



## Scorpion49

Has anyone tested greater than 60fps to see if it has any issues with missions? I was able to run Skyrim with a cap of 90 without any negative effects although anything over 100 was problem city. With the newest AMD drivers I am able to keep 90 pretty much locked in at my current settings with 1440p, I saw a few drops to like 83-85 but that was it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Has anyone tested greater than 60fps to see if it has any issues with missions? I was able to run Skyrim with a cap of 90 without any negative effects although anything over 100 was problem city. With the newest AMD drivers I am able to keep 90 pretty much locked in at my current settings with 1440p, I saw a few drops to like 83-85 but that was it.


Yes. When frame rate exceeds 80, my hit detection gets glitchy and most of my bullets just don't register except at point blank range. I cap it to 75 and this problem seems to be gone.

With Skyrim the physics went haywire for me even at 70-80 FPS.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes. When frame rate exceeds 80, my hit detection gets glitchy and most of my bullets just don't register except at point blank range. I cap it to 75 and this problem seems to be gone.
> 
> With Skyrim the physics went haywire for me even at 70-80 FPS.


I'll have to test it for a little bit, I'll probably end up around 75 as well and turn up some of the settings. My hit detection is glitchy as hell already anyways, so I doubt it can get much worse.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It is insane how ghouls can crawl out of the tiniest spaces.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I had to google it. I never would have found it otherwise, as it landed pretty far away from where I saw it fly over.


Thanks. I googled and found the answer. Will go check it out after work!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'll have to test it for a little bit, I'll probably end up around 75 as well and turn up some of the settings. My hit detection is glitchy as hell already anyways, so I doubt it can get much worse.


I've only had such glitches at 80+ FPS, so maybe that's your problem? Remember that pipe guns don't have good accuracy if that's what you're using.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is insane how ghouls can crawl out of the tiniest spaces.


As scripted as those events are, it's small things such as this that really add up to making this game even more enjoyable.

That and a flamer reserved just for ghouls.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've only had such glitches at 80+ FPS, so maybe that's your problem? Remember that pipe guns don't have good accuracy if that's what you're using.


I'm nearly level 50 using mostly a .50 cal sniper rifle fully upgraded










I have not messed with the frame rate until right now, it has been default 60fps vsync for the last 80 hours or so. I have noticed the game seems to have very, very bad hit detection though. Sometimes at close range I can watch multiple shots go right through an enemy with no damage using my laser rifle.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> As scripted as those events are, it's small things such as this that really add up to making this game even more enjoyable.
> 
> That and a flamer reserved just for ghouls.


I was at I think the hospital and I saw a ghoul pop out of a hole the size of its head. I was just going "...How the hell?" and then unloaded my plasma rifle on it.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was at I think the hospital and I saw a ghoul pop out of a hole the size of its head. I was just going "...How the hell?" and then unloaded my plasma rifle on it.


Haha! They're like cats/frogs/mice/rats -- if their head can fit, the rest can too!


----------



## Valor958

I'm waiting for a ledendary ghoul to crawl out of a tv. Of course it can't happen until you find a random radio signal and listen to it. Then, seven days later... BAM.









If I could script it, I totally would.


----------



## .theMetal

I hit 20 hours last night. Which is a ton for me in about a week, with all the other stuff I have going on, I usually only manage about 10 hours of gaming in a week.

One thing I really, really like about the game is the music. I love the oldies in NV, the were awesome. They are good in 4 as well, but I ended up turning off the radio and the orchestral background is just epic in the game. One of my favorite's was Oblivion, I still have the fondest memories of the music in that game, this reminds me of that.

I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of the demand for caps/materials. I was scrounging for a while, now I am making some progress. Still find it hard to find adhesive though. I'm thinking I will start cooking it, seems like that is a good source?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone feel bad about constantly sending their companions out into suspiciously open/peaceful areas to bait enemies?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I hit 20 hours last night. Which is a ton for me in about a week, with all the other stuff I have going on, I usually only manage about 10 hours of gaming in a week.
> 
> One thing I really, really like about the game is the music. I love the oldies in NV, the were awesome. They are good in 4 as well, but I ended up turning off the radio and the orchestral background is just epic in the game. One of my favorite's was Oblivion, I still have the fondest memories of the music in that game, this reminds me of that.
> 
> I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of the demand for caps/materials. I was scrounging for a while, now I am making some progress. Still find it hard to find adhesive though. I'm thinking I will start cooking it, seems like that is a good source?


I really like the addition of the classical station. I'm sad that I know it's going to go away, although I don't know if you can keep it as well.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of the demand for caps/materials. I was scrounging for a while, now I am making some progress. Still find it hard to find adhesive though. I'm thinking I will start cooking it, seems like that is a good source?


Veggie starch is the most reliable and convenient way of getting adhesive outside of looting all the things.
And veggies are "unlimited" when regularly picked and grown.


----------



## .theMetal

Sweet, noted


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Do settlers actually leave if the happiness level is too low?

I had the castle at 15% happiness when I moved everyone from Omajsomething outpost to there and twice it went from 15 to 14 people when I was adding in beds and giving people plenty of food and water. It went from 15% to 50% in less than 4 fast travels.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone feel bad about constantly sending their companions out into suspiciously open/peaceful areas to bait enemies?


Absolutely not. Often times I will just tag each enemy with one bullet and let my follower kill/damage as many as they can before falling over...at which point I will finish off whatever is left. This method allows me to get the exp from every baddie, and conserve as much ammo as possible.

Edit to add: Once aggro'd by your follower, its allot easier to get in with a safe melee hit or two.


----------



## Wihglah

I am loving it so far.

only lvl 10, but I am rationing myself, no mega 6 hour sessions this time.

Got the stuck terminal glitch again today though.


----------



## r0llinlacs

After 40 hours, I'm done. It's not Fallout anymore. I'm not interested in it. Mods can't possibly fix everything that Bethesda screwed up. Back to NV I go.

The Metacritic user score of 5/10 speaks for itself.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> After 40 hours, I'm done. It's not Fallout anymore. I'm not interested in it. Mods can't possibly fix everything that Bethesda screwed up. Back to NV I go.
> 
> The Metacritic user score of 5/10 speaks for itself.


Uh huh.... thanks for the in-depth review.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Uh huh.... thanks for the in-depth review.


Thanks. I could actually write an entire book about how bad this game is. I'll save myself the time and effort and just tell you head over to Metacritic. 2000 pissed off people have elaborated on every topic there is. Go read it instead of grilling me for summarizing my opinion.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Thanks. I could actually write an entire book about how bad this game is. I'll save myself the time and effort and just tell you head over to Metacritic. 2000 pissed off people have elaborated on every topic there is. Go read it instead of grilling me for summarizing my opinion.


Man, great addition there. 2000 angry reviewers yelling as loudly as possible to let everyone know how important their opinions are... whilst the other 330,000 some odd people on Steam continue to completely ignore them and go about their day in Fallout.

Also, based on those numbers.... thats 0.6% angry. And no I don't plan on doing more research since it matters not. The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## skypine27

I dont hate the game as much as Rollin seems to but to be honest I much preferred New Vegas over Fallout 4.

I liked the story a lot more in New Vegas over what Im seeing so far in #4. I also prefer more real world type weapons vs the pipe guns held together with duct tape type weapons in #4. I'd rather be shooting a .45acp 1911 vs a "tactical pipe gun", but that's just me (I'm a big 2nd amendment guy in RL so maybe thats part of the reasoning).

But I will still play #4 all the way to the end, I like it enough to at least see how it wraps up. But I doubt they'll be a 2nd or 3rd play through like I did with NV.


----------



## whitrzac

Non of my settlements ever get past 80% happiness. It hovers right around that point, down to 77, up to 78, 80, etc.
Excess beds, water, food, etc. I have 16 people in sanctuary right now.

What am I missing?


----------



## skypine27

Did you put up a bunch of paintings? That seems to help.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Non of my settlements ever get past 80% happiness. It hovers right around that point, down to 77, up to 78, 80, etc.
> Excess beds, water, food, etc. I have 16 people in sanctuary right now.
> 
> What am I missing?


Try actually making the place more livable? I hear that helps







just think the sims, can't just have an empty room with just beds in it, get your inner decorator on!


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Man, great addition there. 2000 angry reviewers yelling as loudly as possible to let everyone know how important their opinions are... whilst the other 330,000 some odd people on Steam continue to completely ignore them and go about their day in Fallout.
> 
> Also, based on those numbers.... thats 0.6% angry. And no I don't plan on doing more research since it matters not. The numbers speak for themselves.


22,852 positive reviews on Steam, 5,570 negative. Gonna have to agree with Valor958.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am loving it so far.
> 
> only lvl 10, but I am rationing myself, no mega 6 hour sessions this time.
> 
> Got the stuck terminal glitch again today though.


Good on you... I think I've let myself slip twice into 10hr+ long sessions. X_X
Granted, things are slowing down since I finished the main story line, and find myself only putting in 4-5 hours a day after work if I don't feel like attending to other hobbies.

Lastly: full dialogue interface for those not happy about the simple descriptor choices -- http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1235/?


----------



## chaosblade02

Running into tons of graphics glitches. Extra textures appearing in odd spots, some textures appear really low res until you walk right up on them, etc. No fix from what I could find. The game just started doing it yesterday, when there is literally nothing I changed in any of the settings since then. I thought it might be a corrupted save file, but nope, it does the same thing regardless.

Random glitches appearing and staying for no obvious reason is really annoying and makes me not want to play this game anymore until 6-8+ months in the future when this game finally has the kinks ironed out. I feel like I'm playing a beta version. Part of me was hoping Bethesda might finally get a decent game out on release. They never fail to disappoint. Or maybe my expectations were unreasonable. That's like expecting a ******ed kid to suddenly start acting normal. Maybe I'm the ******ed kid?


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> 22,852 positive reviews on Steam, 5,570 negative. Gonna have to agree with Valor958.
> Good on you... I think I've let myself slip twice into 10hr+ long sessions. X_X
> Granted, things are slowing down since I finished the main story line, and find myself only putting in 4-5 hours a day after work if I don't feel like attending to other hobbies.
> 
> Lastly: full dialogue interface for those not happy about the simple descriptor choices -- http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1235/?


Agree with valor? You agree with 0.6% unhappy when 25% of steam reviews are negative?

I'm not going to argue semantics, but 50% negative on Metacritic and 25% negative on steam, neither of those are good numbers.

But to each their own. Enjoy your COD: Fallout edition.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Thanks. I could actually write an entire book about how bad this game is. I'll save myself the time and effort and just tell you head over to Metacritic. 2000 pissed off people have elaborated on every topic there is. Go read it instead of grilling me for summarizing my opinion.


I didn't like NV all that much, but FA4 is a broken mess right now. Between the game being basically unplayable in cities without using a spray and pray weapon like a minigun or gatling laser, because its impossible to precision aim vs moving targets when FPS can jump 10-15 in a few MS just by looking 10 feet to the right and loads of glitches, I believe I'm done trying to torture myself by playing this game until they finally iron it out 6-8 months from now. By that time I'll probably forget this game exists though. Maybe that's for the better.

The whole "settlements" aspect is really, lazily done. I place buildings on the ground and they were too lazy to make the shrubs disappear when you place buildings over them, and now you got plants and shrubs growing through metal floors, and parts of the buildings are floating in the air if you place them on ground that's not completely level...... As it stands there is like no legitimate reason to even waste time with the settlements.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Agree with valor? You agree with 0.6% unhappy when 25% of steam reviews are negative?
> 
> I'm not going to argue semantics, but 50% negative on Metacritic and 25% negative on steam, neither of those are good numbers.
> 
> But to each their own. Enjoy your COD: Fallout edition.


Agree on not _arguing_ semantics, but I will note briefly what I feel is the cause. I'm simply curious if anyone else feels the same way.

There is a _very_ common theme I've noticed thumbing through negative reviews on Steam and it that most of them, while they enjoy what the game has to offer, simply feel the game is "no longer an RPG because the character feels pre-played" to sum it up. I can already think of one, very successful, RPG hybrid series that does this for you and no one complained.
Granted, I fully understand /why/ people feel that way compared to NV/3 and even more so, F1 and F2... hell, even Tactics. To me with how Bethesda has moved the series to a primarily FPS dominated play style, it was the least bit unexpected that they would begin to simplify RPG elements to appeal to a larger crowd. I'm certainly disappointed a hardcore system was implemented into survival, ala New Vegas, but know how big the mod community will (and already is for not having official tools), I know it's just a matter of time before I revisit the game with more RPG like features.

Do I miss some features that were removed for the sake of streamlining? Absolutely.
Do I feel like it's completely retracted from game value and made it a total mess? No -- simply because I expected they would "dumb down" the game for a broader audience. And this, I feel is what the main cause of mixed or negative reviews.

That said, I feel that if a "mixed opinion" was allowed on Steam, it's numbers would more closely reflect those of Metacritic users.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I didn't like NV all that much, but FA4 is a broken mess right now. Between the game being basically unplayable in cities without using a spray and pray weapon like a minigun or gatling laser, because its impossible to precision aim vs moving targets when FPS can jump 10-15 in a few MS just by looking 10 feet to the right and loads of glitches, I believe I'm done trying to torture myself by playing this game until they finally iron it out 6-8 months from now. By that time I'll probably forget this game exists though. Maybe that's for the better.


I dont like F04 even half as much as i liked NV, which I thought was the best single player game ever made (of my adult life anyway), but I'm not having any trouble with frame rates.

I think that varies a lot depending on your gaming system. Im playing on a high end system w/ g-sync and combat in and outside of cites is smooth as glass at 3440 x 1440 approx 80 fps.

I hope they are able to optimize coding for mid and lower end systems in a couple of patches.


----------



## Mopar63

*Sanctuary Settlement Question*

Anyone know if the raiders will only come into Sanctuary across the bridge? If so then I can bottleneck my defenses, if not I need a bigger parameter.

Also do the houses you cannot demolish get repaired over time as the Settlement grows?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> *Sanctuary Settlement Question*
> 
> Anyone know if the raiders will only come into Sanctuary across the bridge? If so then I can bottleneck my defenses, if not I need a bigger parameter.
> 
> Also do the houses you cannot demolish get repaired over time as the Settlement grows?


I've seen a mixture of coming over the bridge and spawning randomly inside. Houses question, no they don't.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I dont like F04 even half as much as i liked NV, which I thought was the best single player game ever made (of my adult life anyway), but I'm not having any trouble with frame rates.
> 
> I think that varies a lot depending on your gaming system. Im playing on a high end system w/ g-sync and combat in and outside of cites is smooth as glass at 3440 x 1440 approx 80 fps.
> 
> I hope they are able to optimize coding for mid and lower end systems in a couple of patches.


I'm running an I5 4690k @ 4.2ghz and a R9 390 @ 1100/1600 and this game runs like garbage in cities. I'm seeing FPS dip as low as 32fps running 1080p/Ultra. I think the dips in cities is probably CPU related, because my frame rates are just as bad at 1080p as they are at 1440p. The FPS is identical across resolutions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> *Sanctuary Settlement Question*
> 
> Anyone know if the raiders will only come into Sanctuary across the bridge? If so then I can bottleneck my defenses, if not I need a bigger parameter.
> 
> Also do the houses you cannot demolish get repaired over time as the Settlement grows?


1. No, they come from anywhere and everywhere along the borders if there are not obstacle
2. No, they remain rundown forever


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I'm running an I5 4690k @ 4.2ghz and a R9 390 @ 1100/1600 and this game runs like garbage in cities. I'm seeing FPS dip as low as 32fps running 1080p/Ultra. I think the dips in cities is probably CPU related, because my frame rates are just as bad at 1080p as they are at 1440p. The FPS is identical across resolutions.


Just turn Shadow Distance to medium or high, I'm 60fps capped everywhere with my 2500k/980ti @1440p, I used to run ~30-40 in heavy downtown now 60+. Everything else still on highest available.

Also yes, it's CPU related, my usage used to hit 99% now no higher than 80%


----------



## skupples

the people who scream do serve a purpose. They get Bethesda to put more effort into polishing their product.

YES WE GET IT, THE GAME RUNS GREAT FOR A MAJORITY OF PEOPLE! That's not an achievement, that's a standard expectation.

what we also get is that its really broken for lots of people. Some of these people are bad @ PC, thus, their games(and entire system) suffer, but some of these other people know what they're doing & shouldn't be suffering these issues.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just turn Shadow Distance to medium or high, I'm 60fps capped everywhere with my 2500k/980ti @1440p, I used to run ~30-40 in heavy downtown now 60+. Everything else still on highest available.
> 
> Also yes, it's CPU related, my usage used to hit 99% now no higher than 80%


I guess a CPU with 8+ threads wouldn't be having that problem...... I think I'm gonna just pay up next year and get a Skylake-E CPU so I don't have to worry about my CPU having enough threads. Assuming they'll have something in the price range of the 5820k.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So are the fanboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong, but I'm not saying the people who think it's terrible is wrong either. Fallout 4 is unoptimized and full of bugs (although the bugs aren't as bad as a lot of people are making out), but you seem like you think Fallout 4 is by far the best optimized, bug free game ever.
> 
> Fallout 4 is unoptimized, it's not the worst out there (such as Assassins Creed Unity), but it's not the best either (such as GTA V). I would expect better from them, since underneath it's basically the same game as Skyrim. A lot of the bugs and glitches (down to the game/physics engine) are still in Fallout 4, they haven't even tried to fix them because they know people like you don't care and "modders will fix it".


1. I have never, ever said the game was bug-free or optimized. What I have said and continue to stand by is that the enjoyment that I get and that most people get, far outweighs the frustrations caused by the bugs we ran into, most of which are negligible, unless you are just that anal, in which you should have never purchased a Bethesda game to begin with. People "don't care", because they are *too busy having fun* which is the whole point of video games.

2. FO4 has its issues. No one has ever argued otherwise. What a lot of us are saying is that it is no where near as bad as some people (the haters and fools who have never played the game) claim and definitely not as bad as a lot of the games that have been released in recent history. What a lot of us are *also saying* is that we aren't that concerned, because 1) we knew what to expect as it is a Bethesda game and 2) we know that eventually mods and patches will iron out most of those issues. Again, the entire point of playing video games is to have fun. These occasional bugs that I run into, do not detract me from pouring lots of very un hours into the game and this is before mods.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I guess a CPU with 8+ threads wouldn't be having that problem...... I think I'm gonna just pay up next year and get a Skylake-E CPU so I don't have to worry about my CPU having enough threads.


it unfortunately isn't that simple, but yes, go balls to the wall on the CPU every time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the people who scream do serve a purpose. They get Bethesda to put more effort into polishing their product.
> 
> YES WE GET IT, THE GAME RUNS GREAT FOR A MAJORITY OF PEOPLE! That's not an achievement, that's a standard expectation.
> 
> what we also get is that its really broken for lots of people. Some of these people are bad @ PC, thus, their games(and entire system) suffer, but some of these other people know what they're doing & shouldn't be suffering these issues.


Considering that nearly every Bethesda developed games have had basically the same set of issues on launch, I strongly recommend you rethink that statement. Also, filing bug reports to Bethesda would be far more beneficial than throwing a hissy fit in a forum filled with people who actually like the game IMO.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Thanks. I could actually write an entire book about how bad this game is. I'll save myself the time and effort and just tell you head over to Metacritic. 2000 pissed off people have elaborated on every topic there is. Go read it instead of grilling me for summarizing my opinion.


I'm pretty sure he/she was being sarcastic.








Personally, I have no time for people coming in here to whine about how much or why they don't like the game. I just don't care about your problems and your whining isn't going to ruin our fun. We've already bought the game, so your opinions aren't going to affect anything. Every single large scale game of this complexity and magnitude, has had some bugs at release. All of them. If you want to jump in and play at release, you have to deal with them, as they can't debug everything with a few hundred play-testers. If you want to wait a while until they release a few patches, you won't have any problems. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, I learned the hard way that enemies can randomly spawn IN your camps... I bottlenecked the bridge to start as well, so, the enemy spawned in the woods on the other side. Guns still reached based on my layout, but i definitely need to expand my arsenal. Honestly though, Sanctuary is my dumping ground. ALL my companions get sent there so defense is a non-issue. Cait in power armor and Strong with his super sledge are usually enough. A few others are now in the Castle, but still, Sanctuary is stronk









I would do a lot more with my settlements but that takes a ton of time to do the way I WANT... and I'm lazy for that part lol. Plus, it would mean a LOT of scavenging trips. I need to rework my current setup and get people working the shops and scavenger bench to help pitch in







I'd play Minecraft if I wanted to scrounge for hours just to build. Not that I won't, just not planned.

As for percentage of people happy/not happy with the game, you can't even look at the review numbers since they also do not reflect the entire user base. No matter how you cut it though, a majority is still very pleased with the game and it works fine for the majority as well. Correct, this is NOT an accomplishment, but still worth noting in todays gaming environment.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I hit 20 hours last night. Which is a ton for me in about a week, with all the other stuff I have going on, I usually only manage about 10 hours of gaming in a week.
> 
> One thing I really, really like about the game is the music. I love the oldies in NV, the were awesome. They are good in 4 as well, but I ended up turning off the radio and the orchestral background is just epic in the game. One of my favorite's was Oblivion, I still have the fondest memories of the music in that game, this reminds me of that.
> 
> I finally feel like I'm getting ahead of the demand for caps/materials. I was scrounging for a while, now I am making some progress. Still find it hard to find adhesive though. I'm thinking I will start cooking it, seems like that is a good source?


The soundtrack and ambient music are pretty awesome, but I like the music of gunfire and explosions the best. I was not expecting the sound design of weapons to be as good as it is. The guns could be a touch louder, but the sounds are pretty accurate.

Did you know that you can tag components so the game will highlight objects with that component as well as the containers that the objects are in? It's very handy for finding much needed resources fairly quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone feel bad about constantly sending their companions out into suspiciously open/peaceful areas to bait enemies?


Only if it's the dog. I can sit there and not care when a fellow human gets blasted in the face but when I hear a dog whimper, my heart breaks.

It would be cool if someone could make a mod which allows to summon/control a rat that you can place explosives or noisemakers (or both) on for a fun trap or distraction.

*edit*

Seriously, Metacritic is not an accurate way of gauging how people feel about any game so people need to stop bringing it up. It's a massive tug of war between people trying to give games a zero because they hate the developer or hate something they did and other people trying to give games a ten to counter all of the zeroes. The user scores on that site mean nothing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

At the risk of getting yelled at again....

Can we stop with the "fallout is full of bugs" argument by people who don't even play it? Or by anyone really. The game is not full of bugs, and is by far the least buggy out of all of the releases from beth. The graphics are a HUGE improvement over F3 and NV, and a few vocal players does not equal a majority consensus.

The game runs like a dream as long as I Downsample 2k with no AA and low godrays. Not hard to change those setting takes like 1min or less. What amazes me is everyone has a completely custom system, and expects the dev to code just for them. Are there downsides to this game of course there are. I hate the new leveling system, but maybe Ill get use to it. I also hate the NPC leveling system. So stupid the way they did that IMO. However, its still loads of fun. By far not the worst game, I think what they did by not allowing the game to end was awesome. I look forward to multiplayer mods.

Your opinion is valid in its own respect, as all opinions are, they just are not indicative of the whole picture.


----------



## white owl

Downloaded.
Played for an hour.

Already have the power armor? Noooooooo!
Now I don't even want to use it. No BOS or anything.

The game looks GREAT.
The grass, rocks and landscape in general are worlds better than skyrim. Tessellated high res rocks? Yes please.

Does it stutter for every one else too?
I've not had any FPS drops but the frame timings are noticeable.

Either way, I have the armor and I ran into the map, never to return to the main story. w00t!


----------



## Infrasonic

Yeah, seriously.

Omg! New Bethesda game?!?!? SO BUGGY! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Kthx, go away.

This game is so great. But on that note of bugs, I've not had a single crash or serious issue. Most stable game I've bought in a long time actually. Now THAT is saying something.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> Omg! New Bethesda game?!?!? SO BUGGY! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Kthx, go away.
> 
> This game is so great. But on that note of bugs, I've not had a single crash or serious issue. Most stable game I've bought in a long time actually. Now THAT is saying something.


Yeah but the sinks look like crap. Immersion broken.









EDIT: There is no pop-in either....if so I don't notice it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Just a tip for anyone getting stuck going onto a terminal, hit the ~ key and type tcl to turn clipping off and you will then be able to complete the animation to access the terminal. Then just open the console again and type the same thing or up-arrow to it and turn it back off. I find this much preferrable to loading a save which I had been doing initially.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I've not had a single crash or serious issue. Most stable game I've bought in a long time actually. Now THAT is saying something.


I find GTAV to be much more stable than this game, which incidentally is the game I pre-ordered before Fallout 4. I currently cannot go anywhere near this area or my game crashes to desktop, no errors, nothing. Then there's still the issue of 30FPS in the cities/towns which isn't easily or at all 100% fixable because of the engine.



Other than that though, It's very enjoyable and I haven't actually touched GTAV since it released, so I'll give it that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I find GTAV to be much more stable than this game, which incidentally is the game I pre-ordered before Fallout 4. I currently cannot go anywhere near this area or my game crashes to desktop, no errors, nothing. Then there's still the issue of 30FPS in the cities/towns which isn't easily or at all 100% fixable because of the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that though, It's very enjoyable and I haven't actually touched GTAV since it released, so I'll give it that.


Do you have pagefile turned off by any chance? I noticed in city areas my RAM usage pushes 8-10GB and so does my pagefile, VRAM still sits at like 1500MB. My Kaveri build was having a very hard time until I figured this out, it has a small SSD so I capped the pagefile at 4GB. When I upped it to 8GB my fps almost doubled.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Do you have pagefile turned off by any chance? I noticed in city areas my RAM usage pushes 8-10GB and so does my pagefile, VRAM still sits at like 1500MB. My Kaveri build was having a very hard time until I figured this out, it has a small SSD so I capped the pagefile at 4GB. When I upped it to 8GB my fps almost doubled.


Ever since GTAV came out I put the pagefile to 8GB initial and 16GB maxiumum. I could make them both 16GB and see if that helps any.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I find GTAV to be much more stable than this game, which incidentally is the game I pre-ordered before Fallout 4. I currently cannot go anywhere near this area or my game crashes to desktop, no errors, nothing. Then there's still the issue of 30FPS in the cities/towns which isn't easily or at all 100% fixable because of the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that though, It's very enjoyable and I haven't actually touched GTAV since it released, so I'll give it that.


For framedrops on cities,the culprit is shadow distance. On medium it looks rather meh but it saves a lot of frames so it's worth it. Same as shadows,from 2048 to 4096 aka from high to ultra,huge performance hit.

By the way,got a interesting plot twist regarding the Brotherhood Of Steel path.









Closer to the ending,played something like 70 hours at level 47 on Hard. Did a lot of sidequest tho,darn those minuteman quests that never end and pile up in the pipboy. You can't even opt out,and it's starting to repeat places that i already cleared.

Also got my first "serious" bug. I mean,it's serious because if i didn't have the console,i was screwed. Glad i used the tcl command and everything went ok.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Downloaded.
> Played for an hour.
> 
> Already have the power armor? Noooooooo!
> Now I don't even want to use it. No BOS or anything.
> 
> The game looks GREAT.
> The grass, rocks and landscape in general are worlds better than skyrim. Tessellated high res rocks? Yes please.
> 
> Does it stutter for every one else too?
> I've not had any FPS drops but the frame timings are noticeable.
> 
> Either way, I have the armor and I ran into the map, never to return to the main story. w00t!


No stutter here, although I'm running G-SYNC which solves many stuttering issues. As for the rusted hunk of Power Armor you found, you'll probably find yourself short on fusion cores in no time.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Downloaded.
> Played for an hour.
> 
> Already have the power armor? Noooooooo!
> Now I don't even want to use it. No BOS or anything.
> 
> The game looks GREAT.
> The grass, rocks and landscape in general are worlds better than skyrim. Tessellated high res rocks? Yes please.
> 
> Does it stutter for every one else too?
> I've not had any FPS drops but the frame timings are noticeable.
> 
> Either way, I have the armor and I ran into the map, never to return to the main story. w00t!


Try this to help with the stuttering. Disable V-sync by changing iPresentInterval in the .ini to 0. Then use an external program like Rivatuner to cap the fps at 59/60


----------



## white owl

Any other tweaks while I'm in there?








BRB, I'll see what happens.

@boredgunner
I felt very...pandered to...when I got it.
In new vegas you had to scour the earth to even _wear_ the armor.
I don't like games being easier than the last.

At least they gimped it with the core thing.


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, I stopped responding to minuteman quests except to defend my people.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I accidentally figured out that plot twist by the way... I got bored, quicksaved, and started slaughtering random BoS people in their base. One of them dropped an interesting... piece. Yeah, i imagine ill get the whole story on that soon. I dont imagine it'll end well. Non-spoiler spoiler since i dont want to ruin it. Its one of those 'what? how? *brain 'splode * moments.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I find GTAV to be much more stable than this game, which incidentally is the game I pre-ordered before Fallout 4. I currently cannot go anywhere near this area or my game crashes to desktop, no errors, nothing. Then there's still the issue of 30FPS in the cities/towns which isn't easily or at all 100% fixable because of the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that though, It's very enjoyable and I haven't actually touched GTAV since it released, so I'll give it that.


For cities, try turning godrays to low if they aren't already. Ultra is overly tessellated and there is no visual difference. Aside from game settings, give drivers a try. Either latest beta (15.11.1) or a previous (15.10).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> @boredgunner
> I felt very...pandered to...when I got it.
> In new vegas you had to scour the earth to even _wear_ the armor.
> I don't like games being easier than the last.


Keep in mind the player character DOES have a military background. It's very likely he/she could have used power armor during training or in theater during their life time. I think a lot of people forget about this as being a very plausible rationale.
Also, the one from the crashed vertibird IS in fairly poor condition to start with and limited number of fusion cores available as well.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, I stopped responding to minuteman quests except to defend my people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentally figured out that plot twist by the way... I got bored, quicksaved, and started slaughtering random BoS people in their base. One of them dropped an interesting... piece. Yeah, i imagine ill get the whole story on that soon. I dont imagine it'll end well. Non-spoiler spoiler since i dont want to ruin it. Its one of those 'what? how? *brain 'splode * moments.


Has nothing to do with the whole brotherhood,just with a particular member of it.


----------



## white owl

@DBEAU
Capping it worked. Thanks.
Outdoors were fine. Indoors was bad.
Constant 60fps but I couldn't aim well or make fast movements.

I got ripped in half by a bear.









They fixed the "set in concrete" NPCs that would lock you in a room.
You can push them out of the way. Usually I just killed Ole Boone.

I do wish hardcore was an option though.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Has nothing to do with the whole brotherhood,just with a particular member of it.


I know. But I killed said particular member in my rampage when i was being goofy. He dropped something that gave away this secret. Try it







you'll see. Just save first lol.

Oh, and fighting the BoS on their home turf never ends well..... they hit hard. And fast.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Keep in mind the player character DOES have a military background. It's very likely he/she could have used power armor during training or in theater during their life time. I think a lot of people forget about this as being a very plausible rationale.
> Also, the one from the crashed vertibird IS in fairly poor condition to start with and limited number of fusion cores available as well.


I'm his wife...

The meshes have improved since NV. I know because I shot some one through a fence!








I hated bullet proof fences.

I was wondering around minding my own business and took fire from a roof top. 2 seconds later I exploded.
So it's not easy.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> For framedrops on cities,the culprit is shadow distance. On medium it looks rather meh but it saves a lot of frames so it's worth it. Same as shadows,from 2048 to 4096 aka from high to ultra,huge performance hit.


Shadow distance is already on medium, even put it down an extra 1000.
Quote:


> For cities, try turning godrays to low if they aren't already. Ultra is overly tessellated and there is no visual difference. Aside from game settings, give drivers a try. Either latest beta (15.11.1) or a previous (15.10).


Godrays is also on low. 15.11.1 made things slightly worse and 15.10 made things slightly better. Either way during my last session I dropped all the way down to 38FPS.


----------



## LiquidHaus

so im on 15.11.1 now with windows 10, and i've got 3 CTDs in about an hour. thank god im used to quick saving constantly. but what the heck man.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> so im on 15.11.1 now with windows 10, and i've got 3 CTDs in about an hour. thank god im used to quick saving constantly. but what the heck man.


I'm on 15.11.1 with 7 and I have had 3 CTDs in 40+ hours. Game is crap but so is Win 10.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Game is crap....brb gotta go play it some more.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I'm his wife...


Well... plothole loophole; he told her war stories about using the armor.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> The soundtrack and ambient music are pretty awesome, but I like the music of gunfire and explosions the best. I was not expecting the sound design of weapons to be as good as it is. The guns could be a touch louder, but the sounds are pretty accurate.
> 
> Did you know that you can tag components so the game will highlight objects with that component as well as the containers that the objects are in? It's very handy for finding much needed resources fairly quickly.


Yes, I could definitely go for a bit louder weapons! Probably see that mod eventually.

But yes, I most definitely mark the stuff I'm searching for. It really makes it easier to find the rare stuff, I'm glad the put that in the game.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yes, I could definitely go for a bit louder weapons! Probably see that mod eventually.
> 
> But yes, I most definitely mark the stuff I'm searching for. It really makes it easier to find the rare stuff, I'm glad the put that in the game.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/130/? Work in progress.
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/315/? Another.
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1034/? And another.


----------



## LiquidHaus

the crysis 3 crossfire profile works pretty well. both gpus at 92% and 99%. steady 60fps but sudden dips to 35fps. still much more consistent than one card.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Game is crap....brb gotta go play it some more.


Addict!


----------



## FiveStarZA

I'm ±20hrs in and level 17.

Adore the game this far. Had 2 CTDs, both happened when entering VATS. Apart from that no crashes or weirdness.

I used to claim "I am not an RPG gamer". That was until a friend talked me into playing Fallout 3 years ago. After sinking hundreds of hours into it I conceded that I was perhaps an RPG gamer after all. A lot of what people seem to find annoying (the simplified dialogue choices etc), I actually like. Personally, I find Fallout 4 to be superior in every way to FO3.

Already thinking about what build to use on a second play through... if i ever get there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> so im on 15.11.1 now with windows 10, and i've got 3 CTDs in about an hour. thank god im used to quick saving constantly. but what the heck man.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 15.11.1 with 7 and I have had 3 CTDs in 40+ hours. Game is crap but so is Win 10.
Click to expand...

I'm on Windows 10, 15.11.1 and haven't had a single CTD.


----------



## romanlegion13th

people getting CDTs i was getting them when i tried MSI afterburner, try using PX and see if your CDTs go away as mine did one i changed back

now 60fps in 4K with using one of my Titan Xs. Put goodrays to low and shadow distance to medium, runs fine now


----------



## romanlegion13th

what mods you guys using? i'm only using the Fallout 4 Config Tool
anyone changed the U grids to load setting? i'm thinking of doing this its on 5 now do i go up in 2s?

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-first-fallout-4-patch-is-due-next-week/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what mods you guys using?


lots and lots of them! There have been a slew of single item mods like Abraxo--->Arm&Hammer, Dog food---->Alpo that I have shoved into my install. As well as the weight/caps displayed in pip, replaced music, quicker VATS movement, craftable ammo.... as well as a smattering of various .ini tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i'm only using the Fallout 4 Config Tool
> anyone changed the U grids to load setting? i'm thinking of doing this its on 5 now do i go up in 2s?
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/the-first-fallout-4-patch-is-due-next-week/


On a 4k, I cant really see much difference between 7 and 9, or 7 and 11, other than in my FPS. 5 to 7 is a decent visual upgrade, but I would rather have 60fps locked 100%, or be able to use ultra shadows more than I want ugrids 7.


----------



## tristanbear

I've had this game since release and I've played like 6 hrs. Do you guys hate me yet.


----------



## slickwilly

Just popping in to say hi, I decided to add FO4 to my Christmas wish list in an effort to make gift purchasing a little easier for the family but i couldn't wait to play an Fallout type game so I purchased FO3 GOTY on Steam for $20, it has been loads of fun. I am looking forward to playing FO4 and by Christmas Beth and the community should have this game ironed out.

RIG.
Win10 on an SSD, [email protected] 4.2ghz. GTX 770 2gb. 12gb. DDR3-1600, Steam is on a separate SSD from the windows install.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> what mods you guys using? i'm only using the Fallout 4 Config Tool
> anyone changed the U grids to load setting? i'm thinking of doing this its on 5 now do i go up in 2s?
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/the-first-fallout-4-patch-is-due-next-week/


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/latestmods/?

Some aren't really mods, but there are sound replacers (serious and non-serious), texture replacers, and quality of life adjustments already.
There's about 1,200 files to sift through already.

I'm using a realistic weapons sound replacer, an esp to un-nerf PC damage in survival mode so it's back to 1x PC damage, 2X enemy damage. (Instead of 0.5X PC damage)
And then a mod to eliminate the stupid lock and hacking minigames until the script extender and the GECK is out to make these a background skill check based on perk + Luck.
Couple of texture replacements for power armors. (No link, just do a search!)
A WONDERFUL MOD THAT REMOVES THE STUPID IDIOT SAVANT SOUND.

Do note that you must either manually edit your INIs or use Bilago's tool to enable mods.
Any ESPs will need to be manually added, unless you're using a mod manager.

Looks like we have a tool capable of resetting perks as well as numerous other modifications... F4RT.
Looks like it saves the info inputted and creates a custom text file to run with the "bat" command.


----------



## dph314

Im hoping I'm not in too much trouble here. Figured I'd see if anyone experienced anything similar-

Last night I talked to Preston- get a settlement quest. Then I can talk to him again- get the Castle quest. Few minutes after that, I get a pop-up saying "Defend Sanctuary" quest has started and to talk to him is the first objective, but all he talks about is the Castle. So I did the Castle, but then he goes back to normal companion dialog. The "Defend Sanctuary" quest remains active in my Pip-Boy, with an icon on the map where Preston is, but talking to him yields nothing. Can't start the quest.

I'm _hoping_ that finishing up some of the other settlement ones I have from him will help, maybe activate him into talking about the Defend Sanctuary quest. But now I'm getting nervous, because if it doesn't, is that quest stalling going to back up everything from him? Anyone else had this issue with him?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Absolutely not. Often times I will just tag each enemy with one bullet and let my follower kill/damage as many as they can before falling over...at which point I will finish off whatever is left. This method allows me to get the exp from every baddie, and conserve as much ammo as possible.
> 
> Edit to add: Once aggro'd by your follower, its allot easier to get in with a safe melee hit or two.


I've been giving my followers ammo. So I don't need to do that? At first I was even giving settlers extra ammo.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Thanks. I could actually write an entire book about how bad this game is. I'll save myself the time and effort and just tell you head over to Metacritic. 2000 pissed off people have elaborated on every topic there is. Go read it instead of grilling me for summarizing my opinion.


I love it...but since they said it's bad...I'll rage quit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Im hoping I'm not in too much trouble here. Figured I'd see if anyone experienced anything similar-
> 
> Last night I talked to Preston- get a settlement quest. Then I can talk to him again- get the Castle quest. Few minutes after that, I get a pop-up saying "Defend Sanctuary" quest has started and to talk to him is the first objective, but all he talks about is the Castle. So I did the Castle, but then he goes back to normal companion dialog. The "Defend Sanctuary" quest remains active in my Pip-Boy, with an icon on the map where Preston is, but talking to him yields nothing. Can't start the quest.
> 
> I'm _hoping_ that finishing up some of the other settlement ones I have from him will help, maybe activate him into talking about the Defend Sanctuary quest. But now I'm getting nervous, because if it doesn't, is that quest stalling going to back up everything from him? Anyone else had this issue with him?


Image not run into that bug, but it sounds similar to the one I had with danse, where I had two quests active and but could not turn in the one I just completed. I reloaded before I took the second quest and finished them one at a time. Best of luck, contact support if you can't get past it, maybe a fix will show up in a patch.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I've been giving my followers ammo. So I don't need to do that? At first I was even giving settlers extra ammo.


Piper is using plasma cartridges for the plasma rifle I gave her.
Their default weapon is using "companion ammo", which is unlimited.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Any other tweaks while I'm in there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB, I'll see what happens.
> 
> @boredgunner
> I felt very...pandered to...when I got it.
> In new vegas you had to scour the earth to even _wear_ the armor.
> I don't like games being easier than the last.
> 
> At least they gimped it with the core thing.


Don't forget that Raiders wearing Power Armor is not uncommon. Power Armor is more common for the player and for hostile NPCs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't forget that Raiders wearing Power Armor is not uncommon. Power Armor is more common for the player and for hostile NPCs.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Raiders use Raider Power Armor, which looks trashy and spikey. BoS uses 60b or 60d Power Armor depending on if they are Knight or Paladin. Normal NPC's can sometimes be seen wearing 45 or 51 Power Armors on occasion. Presumably they found it somewhere.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Im hoping I'm not in too much trouble here. Figured I'd see if anyone experienced anything similar-
> 
> Last night I talked to Preston- get a settlement quest. Then I can talk to him again- get the Castle quest. Few minutes after that, I get a pop-up saying "Defend Sanctuary" quest has started and to talk to him is the first objective, but all he talks about is the Castle. So I did the Castle, but then he goes back to normal companion dialog. The "Defend Sanctuary" quest remains active in my Pip-Boy, with an icon on the map where Preston is, but talking to him yields nothing. Can't start the quest.
> 
> I'm _hoping_ that finishing up some of the other settlement ones I have from him will help, maybe activate him into talking about the Defend Sanctuary quest. But now I'm getting nervous, because if it doesn't, is that quest stalling going to back up everything from him? Anyone else had this issue with him?


Defense missions never need you to talk to someone, you just go there and wait for the enemies to show up, which can take several minutes. You talk to Preston to turn them in when you're done.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder if the villagers can actually defend themselves during those quests... the both times I ignored the settlement, they both got wiped out.


----------



## funfordcobra

mirelurk queen attacked one of my colonies while I was there. pretty cool.


----------



## Faded

i always like reading responses from people who dislike a game, simply because it's popular... the arguments are things that could literally be said about any game, if you choose to nitpick enough.

on a side note... has anybody else accidentally nuked their first settlement? I had rung the bell I just put down, had fat man equipped and set my controller down to grab a drink... needless to say, accidentally hit the trigger and caused quite a ruckus.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> controller


There's your problem!


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> i always like reading responses from people who dislike a game, simply because it's popular... the arguments are things that could literally be said about any game, if you choose to nitpick enough.
> 
> on a side note... has anybody else accidentally nuked their first settlement? I had rung the bell I just put down, had fat man equipped and set my controller down to grab a drink... needless to say, accidentally hit the trigger and caused quite a ruckus.




Meme aside, that's actually pretty amusing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> controller
> 
> 
> 
> There's your problem!
Click to expand...

I have to admit, I step into the darkside on occasion. Its nice to sit back on the couch and vegetate. V.A.T.S. makes it much easier to be a couch pr0tato.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> i always like reading responses from people who dislike a game, simply because it's popular... the arguments are things that could literally be said about any game, if you choose to nitpick enough.
> 
> on a side note... has anybody else accidentally nuked their first settlement? I had rung the bell I just put down, had fat man equipped and set my controller down to grab a drink... *needless to say, accidentally hit the trigger and caused quite a ruckus*.


I always keep my weapon sheathed around friendlies.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I always keep my weapon sheathed around friendlies.


Especially when that weapon fires nuclear warheads. But I guess I'm not surprised, I figure most people (especially those who use controllers) always have their weapon raised in these games. Mine are sheathed far more often than they're raised. I love how the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games basically force the player to sheathe their weapon by making NPCs refuse to talk to you if your weapon is raised.


----------



## MonarchX

The game got to easy again even on true vanilla Survival more after I heavily invested into Agility, Perception, Sneaking and Shooting with Sniper Rifles. Sneak-Boom-Headahot-Death. Outside enemies never get to see me because I take them out at long distances (another reason to use high uGridsToLoad value).

*ATTENTION*, the *first HD Texture Pack* (Kabalo's HD Texture Pack) *is out!* It doubles texture resolutions of most textures, aside from 4K textures. For now there are no comparison shots and my download speed is slow.

Whoever can gets the mod before my download is finished - *please post screenshots ASAP!*

In addition, there are already mods that improve the following environment textures (skins not included):
- Ammo
- Stars
- Moons
- Clouds
- Office Furniture, Desks & Cabinets
- Bottles
- Rain
- Rocks
- Water
- Pip-Boy

You can also find *special compressed textures* that look almost identical to vanilla textures, but take up way less VRAM, improving overall performance.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game got to easy again even on true vanilla Survival more after I heavily invested into Agility, Perception, Sneaking and Shooting with Sniper Rifles. Sneak-Boom-Headahot-Death. Outside enemies never get to see me because I take them out at long distances (another reason to use high uGridsToLoad value).
> 
> *ATTENTION*, the *first HD Texture Pack* (Kabalo's HD Texture Pack) *is out!* It doubles texture resolutions of most textures, aside from 4K textures. For now there are no comparison shots and my download speed is slow.
> 
> Whoever can gets the mod before my download is finished - *please post screenshots ASAP!*
> 
> In addition, there are already mods that improve the following environment textures (skins not included):
> - Ammo
> - Stars
> - Moons
> - Clouds
> - Office Furniture, Desks & Cabinets
> - Bottles
> - Rain
> - Rocks
> - Water
> - Pip-Boy
> 
> You can also find *special compressed textures* that look almost identical to vanilla textures, but take up way less VRAM, improving overall performance.


Grabbing this at work now, thank you for posting something up!


----------



## .theMetal

Sweet, if there are some screen shots with that texture mod proving it's worth, I might give it a try tonight.


----------



## GoLDii3

Well. I finished it today.

Level 52 with a playtime of 72 hours. Damn i played the crap out of this. Was worth it tho,my first Fallout game.









I ended up doing the Brotherhood path. They may not be angels but by far they have the best toys.









Also today i replaced the standard suicide mutant sound with one wich says "allahu akbhar".

First time i encountered a suicide mutant ingame i started laughing hysterically









Also powerarmor + jetpack + explosive vent = lots of fun


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Well. I finished it today.
> 
> Level 52 with a playtime of 72 hours. Damn i played the crap out of this. Was worth it tho,my first Fallout game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up doing the Brotherhood path. They may not be angels but by far they have the best toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also today i replaced the standard suicide mutant sound with one wich says "allahu akbhar".
> 
> First time i encountered a suicide mutant ingame i started laughing hysterically


I didn't even really start the main quest of Fallout 3 until 80 hours I believe. I wonder how long it will be until I continue it in Fallout 4? I'm at 50 hours and haven't even been inside Diamond City yet.

Also replacing that sound ought to be hilarious. I need to show that/pitch that idea to insurgentdude.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There's your problem!


I don't know why but I tend to use the controller when I'm out exploring and shooting stuff, but when I am building, I use the mouse/keyboard. *shrug*


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game got to easy again even on true vanilla Survival more after I heavily invested into Agility, Perception, Sneaking and Shooting with Sniper Rifles. Sneak-Boom-Headahot-Death. Outside enemies never get to see me because I take them out at long distances (another reason to use high uGridsToLoad value).
> 
> *ATTENTION*, the *first HD Texture Pack* (Kabalo's HD Texture Pack) *is out!* It doubles texture resolutions of most textures, aside from 4K textures. For now there are no comparison shots and my download speed is slow.
> 
> Whoever can gets the mod before my download is finished - *please post screenshots ASAP!*
> 
> In addition, there are already mods that improve the following environment textures (skins not included):
> - Ammo
> - Stars
> - Moons
> - Clouds
> - Office Furniture, Desks & Cabinets
> - Bottles
> - Rain
> - Rocks
> - Water
> - Pip-Boy
> 
> You can also find *special compressed textures* that look almost identical to vanilla textures, but take up way less VRAM, improving overall performance.


This mod just seems to be an upscale of the vanilla textures. Quadrupling the resolution and adding a tad bit of sharpening doesn't look any better and is a great way to kill performance.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> This mod just seems to be an upscale of the vanilla textures. Quadrupling the resolution and adding a tad bit of sharpening doesn't look any better and is a great way to kill performance.


You tried it? Post some shots.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You tried it? Post some shots.


Look at the comments on the nexus. The author even says that they are just upscaled textures, and then doesn't provide any screenshots.
Quote:


> I did not change the speculars and normal maps, for the moment only diffuse have been improved.
> Except for four fully recreated textures, all textures are original. This mod does not change colorimerty.
> I wanted to keep the colors clean overall look at the artistic direction.


----------



## Alvarado

I was gonna say....for a texture pack to not have any screen shots your just asking people not to download. Also lol at upscaled textures only.


----------



## Decade

Sad that it was just upscaled, I downloaded them at work, but obviously don't have my rig there.

In other news, someone has created a handy way to attach legendary prefixes to armor and weapons.

Time to make an explosive high speed minigun and name it "BRRRT" this evening.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> lots and lots of them! There have been a slew of single item mods like Abraxo--->Arm&Hammer, Dog food---->Alpo that I have shoved into my install. As well as the weight/caps displayed in pip, replaced music, quicker VATS movement, craftable ammo.... as well as a smattering of various .ini tweaks.
> On a 4k, I cant really see much difference between 7 and 9, or 7 and 11, other than in my FPS. 5 to 7 is a decent visual upgrade, but I would rather have 60fps locked 100%, or be able to use ultra shadows more than I want ugrids 7.


Yeah so many mods now. I have all maxed apart from shadows distance to medium and goodrays low get 60FPS with one titan X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/latestmods/?
> 
> Some aren't really mods, but there are sound replacers (serious and non-serious), texture replacers, and quality of life adjustments already.
> There's about 1,200 files to sift through already.
> 
> I'm using a realistic weapons sound replacer, an esp to un-nerf PC damage in survival mode so it's back to 1x PC damage, 2X enemy damage. (Instead of 0.5X PC damage)
> And then a mod to eliminate the stupid lock and hacking minigames until the script extender and the GECK is out to make these a background skill check based on perk + Luck.
> Couple of texture replacements for power armors. (No link, just do a search!)
> A WONDERFUL MOD THAT REMOVES THE STUPID IDIOT SAVANT SOUND.
> 
> Do note that you must either manually edit your INIs or use Bilago's tool to enable mods.
> Any ESPs will need to be manually added, unless you're using a mod manager.
> 
> Looks like we have a tool capable of resetting perks as well as numerous other modifications... F4RT.
> Looks like it saves the info inputted and creates a custom text file to run with the "bat" command.


yeah some textures are really bad and need redoing. I have been playing on Hard i whent to very hard and the enemies was just taking all my ammo to kill so i'm back on hard.
the hack game is bugged or something as it doesn't make sense some are impossible.
will check some of them out


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't even really start the main quest of Fallout 3 until 80 hours I believe. I wonder how long it will be until I continue it in Fallout 4? I'm at 50 hours and haven't even been inside Diamond City yet.
> 
> Also replacing that sound ought to be hilarious. I need to show that/pitch that idea to insurgentdude.


wow really man what have you been doing? its such a good game i'm 45 hours in going to do the brotherhood then the main missions
can you join the railroad afterwards?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> wow really man what have you been doing? its such a good game i'm 45 hours in going to do the brotherhood then the main missions
> can you join the railroad afterwards?


I've been doing some Minutemen stuff (I'm doing the retake the castle mission tomorrow) and just wandering/exploring on my own, finding all kinds of things.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> wow really man what have you been doing? its such a good game i'm 45 hours in going to do the brotherhood then the main missions
> can you join the railroad afterwards?


Yes you can. Actually you can do pretty much join all factions and do their relative sidequests until you reach a point where the game warns you that you have become hostile to X faction.

It all depends on the choices you make.

Minuteman are always neutral,will always help you but they also have their own game ending.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I feel like the Minutemen are kinda a pushover. If they were to fight the Brotherhood or the Institute they'd get facerolled in about ten minutes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel like the Minutemen are kinda a pushover. If they were to fight the Brotherhood or the Institute they'd get facerolled in about ten minutes.


Yeah but they'd likely never get into conflict with BoS.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel like the Minutemen are kinda a pushover. If they were to fight the Brotherhood or the Institute they'd get facerolled in about ten minutes.


That is because they are the militia of the Commonwealth. Let's face it, even the Railroad was more organized. The BoS and Institute are actual organizations. Minutemen are basically neighbor watch.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> wow really man what have you been doing? its such a good game i'm 45 hours in going to do the brotherhood then the main missions
> can you join the railroad afterwards?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The main missions involve joining one faction. They're mostly out to get each other. I joined


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The institute and was able to spare the Minutemen but had to abolish the railroad and iron out the BoS


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Im hoping I'm not in too much trouble here. Figured I'd see if anyone experienced anything similar-
> 
> Last night I talked to Preston- get a settlement quest. Then I can talk to him again- get the Castle quest. Few minutes after that, I get a pop-up saying "Defend Sanctuary" quest has started and to talk to him is the first objective, but all he talks about is the Castle. So I did the Castle, but then he goes back to normal companion dialog. The "Defend Sanctuary" quest remains active in my Pip-Boy, with an icon on the map where Preston is, but talking to him yields nothing. Can't start the quest.
> 
> I'm _hoping_ that finishing up some of the other settlement ones I have from him will help, maybe activate him into talking about the Defend Sanctuary quest. But now I'm getting nervous, because if it doesn't, is that quest stalling going to back up everything from him? Anyone else had this issue with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Defense missions never need you to talk to someone, you just go there and wait for the enemies to show up, which can take several minutes. You talk to Preston to turn them in when you're done.
Click to expand...

I just double-checked and it's Tenpines Bluff, not Sanctuary. Sorry if that makes a difference.

But yeah, the exact title of the quest is "Defend Tenpines Bluff", and the first objective is "Talk to Preston Garvey". Maybe because I never been attacked before? Does he explain the first attack or something perhaps? Anyways, I can't start/finish "Defend Tenpines Bluff" because Preston has normal companion dialog options. And going to Tenpines Bluff does nothing either, it's business-as-usual there









Maybe my settlers completed it while I wasn't there, and I'm supposed to talk to him to turn it in? Either way, he won't talk to me about any quests at the moment.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just double-checked and it's Tenpines Bluff, not Sanctuary. Sorry if that makes a difference.
> 
> But yeah, the exact title of the quest is "Defend Tenpines Bluff", and the first objective is "Talk to Preston Garvey". Maybe because I never been attacked before? Does he explain the first attack or something perhaps? Anyways, I can't start/finish "Defend Tenpines Bluff" because Preston has normal companion dialog options. And going to Tenpines Bluff does nothing either, it's business-as-usual there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my settlers completed it while I wasn't there, and I'm supposed to talk to him to turn it in? Either way, he won't talk to me about any quests at the moment.


Hmm, sounds wierd. His dialogues can get pretty wonky at times. I'd try to do some other stuff and come back later to see if it unbugs itself. Sometimes just passing some time in-game will fix them.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just double-checked and it's Tenpines Bluff, not Sanctuary. Sorry if that makes a difference.
> 
> But yeah, the exact title of the quest is "Defend Tenpines Bluff", and the first objective is "Talk to Preston Garvey". Maybe because I never been attacked before? Does he explain the first attack or something perhaps? Anyways, I can't start/finish "Defend Tenpines Bluff" because Preston has normal companion dialog options. And going to Tenpines Bluff does nothing either, it's business-as-usual there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my settlers completed it while I wasn't there, and I'm supposed to talk to him to turn it in? Either way, he won't talk to me about any quests at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, sounds wierd. His dialogues can get pretty wonky at times. I'd try to do some other stuff and come back later to see if it unbugs itself. Sometimes just passing some time in-game will fix them.
Click to expand...

Well, I may have come to the conclusion that only half of the game thinks I have that quest, ha. What I did...

I went into the console and used the "sqt" command to list the refID's of the current quests. Then all of the ones that sounded like they could be that quest, I used the "completequest" command. I did that for all the ones I could find, until "sqt" listed only quests that definitely were not it (BoS, FFGoodneighbor, etc). And it was still listed as an active quest in the Pip-Boy. Waited 24 hours in-game at Tenpines, nothing happened.

So...apparently the Pip-Boy thinks I have this quest, but Preston and the console don't :/


----------



## Slay

I've noticed a funny thing yesterday. I joined the Railroad (RiP) and chosen the nickname "Fixer". Then I just casually proceeded to paint my power armor red and kill super mutants Which are green.

That's for gameworks you twats!


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, I may have come to the conclusion that only half of the game thinks I have that quest, ha. What I did...
> 
> I went into the console and used the "sqt" command to list the refID's of the current quests. Then all of the ones that sounded like they could be that quest, I used the "completequest" command. I did that for all the ones I could find, until "sqt" listed only quests that definitely were not it (BoS, FFGoodneighbor, etc). And it was still listed as an active quest in the Pip-Boy. Waited 24 hours in-game at Tenpines, nothing happened.
> 
> So...apparently the Pip-Boy thinks I have this quest, but Preston and the console don't :/


Not surprised actually -- my pipboy has a quest regarding setting up some things for the Railroad. I killed the Railroad quest giver.... quest still there.


----------



## utterfabrication

After ~3 hours I finally managed to get a gauss rifle base to drop while farming legendaries. Took only 6 or so reloads after that to get the two shot mod (shoots an additional projectile). This was farmed at the Fallon Department Store side entrance if anyone is interested.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Look at the comments on the nexus. The author even says that they are just upscaled textures, and then doesn't provide any screenshots.


They DO look better though. In fact, I think they are perfect because they are upscaled VANILLA textures, so the original lore and feel is 100% preserved. Future Texture Packs that will create brand new textures will undeniably ruin lore and feel, just like they did in Skyrim. For some reason, modders always create these "clean" textures that do not fit the original feel. Even when they try to make those textures look dirty for post-apocalyptic feel, it still looks different from what developers created and not necessarily better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game got to easy again even on true vanilla Survival more after I heavily invested into Agility, Perception, Sneaking and Shooting with Sniper Rifles. Sneak-Boom-Headahot-Death. Outside enemies never get to see me because I take them out at long distances (another reason to use high uGridsToLoad value).
> 
> *ATTENTION*, the *first HD Texture Pack* (Kabalo's HD Texture Pack) *is out!* It doubles texture resolutions of most textures, aside from 4K textures. For now there are no comparison shots and my download speed is slow.
> 
> Whoever can gets the mod before my download is finished - *please post screenshots ASAP!*
> 
> In addition, there are already mods that improve the following environment textures (skins not included):
> - Ammo
> - Stars
> - Moons
> - Clouds
> - Office Furniture, Desks & Cabinets
> - Bottles
> - Rain
> - Rocks
> - Water
> - Pip-Boy
> 
> You can also find *special compressed textures* that look almost identical to vanilla textures, but take up way less VRAM, improving overall performance.


Don't use that HD mod. It adds almost nothing. All he did was resize and sharpen the textures. So, 4x the VRAM used on those textures with the same effect that all of the "reshade" mods or ENB mods are better suited for. Wait for hand made HD textures, not batch resized/sharpened ones. It's junk. 0 added detail for a potentially large performance hit.
Yes, the textures are 4x as big, but one color data set now occupies the space of 4.
Seriously, just don't.

Edit: and dude used zero compression, expect a frame rate hit.

Whoops! Looks like others have already explained all of this...disregard my ramblings.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They DO look better though. In fact, I think they are perfect because they are upscaled VANILLA textures, so the original lore and feel is 100% preserved. Future Texture Packs that will create brand new textures will undeniably ruin lore and feel, just like they did in Skyrim. For some reason, modders always create these "clean" textures that do not fit the original feel. Even when they try to make those textures look dirty for post-apocalyptic feel, it still looks different from what developers created and not necessarily better.


its a wasteland, stop turning up the tree and shrub density!

THERE ARE NO LUSH FORESTS AFTER A NUKE GOES OFF.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> its a wasteland, stop turning up the tree and shrub density!
> 
> THERE ARE NO LUSH FORESTS AFTER A NUKE GOES OFF.


Sure there is after 200 years. To quote Jeff Goldblum, life finds a way.


----------



## Decade

Explosive High Speed Minigun.

I've renamed it "BRRRT". My life is now complete, time to chunkify super muties and BoS folks.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Don't use that HD mod. It adds almost nothing. All he did was resize and sharpen the textures. So, 4x the VRAM used on those textures with the same effect that all of the "reshade" mods or ENB mods are better suited for. Wait for hand made HD textures, not batch resized/sharpened ones. It's junk. 0 added detail for a potentially large performance hit.
> Yes, the textures are 4x as big, but one color data set now occupies the space of 4.
> Seriously, just don't.
> 
> Edit: and dude used zero compression, expect a frame rate hit.
> 
> Whoops! Looks like others have already explained all of this...disregard my ramblings.


It hasn't degraded performance one bit for me and FYI, upscaling/downscaling does improve image quality - madVR is an excellent example. These textures improved visuals slightly, but combined with a bit of Dithering, Film-Grain, AdaptiveSharpen and LumaSharpen they look visibly better than regular vanilla textures with the same Dithering, Film-Grain, AdaptiveSharpen and LumaSharpen effects. A bit here, a bit there, a tad somewhere else and the overall picture looks so much better.


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone know how to prevent shadows from popping up 50 feet in front of you? I tried ShadowDistance at various numbers but in some areas shadows get streamed like textures and its killing immersion.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know how to prevent shadows from popping up 50 feet in front of you? I tried ShadowDistance at various numbers but in some areas shadows get streamed like textures and its killing immersion.


fMaxFocusShadowMapDistance could be the one you're looking for, it's set at 450 by default so try 900.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Don't use that HD mod. It adds almost nothing. All he did was resize and sharpen the textures. So, 4x the VRAM used on those textures with the same effect that all of the "reshade" mods or ENB mods are better suited for. Wait for hand made HD textures, not batch resized/sharpened ones. It's junk. 0 added detail for a potentially large performance hit.
> Yes, the textures are 4x as big, but one color data set now occupies the space of 4.
> Seriously, just don't.
> 
> Edit: and dude used zero compression, expect a frame rate hit.
> 
> Whoops! Looks like others have already explained all of this...disregard my ramblings.
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't degraded performance one bit for me and FYI, upscaling/downscaling does improve image quality - madVR is an excellent example. These textures improved visuals slightly, but combined with a bit of Dithering, Film-Grain, AdaptiveSharpen and LumaSharpen they look visibly better than regular vanilla textures with the same Dithering, Film-Grain, AdaptiveSharpen and LumaSharpen effects. A bit here, a bit there, a tad somewhere else and the overall picture looks so much better.
Click to expand...

It is not that they dont look better at all. They do by a small margin. However, its just like watching 1080p content on a 4k TV with a decent scalar...sure it will look a little better than the same image on a 1080p, but nowhere near as good as the same image rendered and displayed in 4k. I am just saying that it shouldn't be considered a HD retexture any more than that the example 1920x1080 image should be advertised as 4k.

Soon enough we will have some true vanilla^2, this one we are discussing is a placebo.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've been doing some Minutemen stuff (I'm doing the retake the castle mission tomorrow) and just wandering/exploring on my own, finding all kinds of things.


i got to diamond city and did not carry on with the main quest there is so many side quests to do and there so much fun,
i'm a gun nut and armor nut lol just want to upgrade always coming back to store junk i'm a hoarder


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes you can. Actually you can do pretty much join all factions and do their relative sidequests until you reach a point where the game warns you that you have become hostile to X faction.
> 
> It all depends on the choices you make.
> 
> Minuteman are always neutral,will always help you but they also have their own game ending.


im doing brotherhood missions now i cant get any more form the paddlin in the armor suit, can only get cleansing the commonwealth and finding tec.
do i need to carry on with the main missions to advance? i am lv 28 now

patch comeing http://www.pcgamer.com/the-first-fallout-4-patch-is-due-next-week/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> I've noticed a funny thing yesterday. I joined the Railroad (RiP) and chosen the nickname "Fixer". Then I just casually proceeded to paint my power armor red and kill super mutants Which are green.
> 
> That's for gameworks you twats!


Wait.. you can paint the armor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i got to diamond city and did not carry on with the main quest there is so many side quests to do and there so much fun


That's my plan. The main quest can wait, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Wait.. you can paint the armor?


Quite a few base variations and there's 3 rare hotrod/etc themed paint jobs you can get from magazines found throughout the map (hot pink included)


----------



## DrPhilGood

For all those who have more or less completed the game:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is there an evil faction you can join/complete a questline for? Obviously you can't join the institute as they have your child and are responsible for the death of your wife, but all the other factions seem to favour good characters (railroad/minutemen) or neutral (BoS). I was hoping for a faction like the legion for my 2nd playthrough as an evil SOB.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, I may have come to the conclusion that only half of the game thinks I have that quest, ha. What I did...
> 
> I went into the console and used the "sqt" command to list the refID's of the current quests. Then all of the ones that sounded like they could be that quest, I used the "completequest" command. I did that for all the ones I could find, until "sqt" listed only quests that definitely were not it (BoS, FFGoodneighbor, etc). And it was still listed as an active quest in the Pip-Boy. Waited 24 hours in-game at Tenpines, nothing happened.
> 
> So...apparently the Pip-Boy thinks I have this quest, but Preston and the console don't :/
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised actually -- my pipboy has a quest regarding setting up some things for the Railroad. I killed the Railroad quest giver.... quest still there.
Click to expand...

You could try to find it using the 'sqt' command, then 'completequest XXXXX' once you find the refID. That should get it off the Pip-Boy. I just don't seem to have mine listed in the sqt results, so, won't work for me.

I ended up doing one of the settlement quests that Preston gave me, I was able to talk to him and turn in the quest. But the Defend Tenpines quest is still in my Pip-Boy and he won't talk about it. I noticed the 'Talk to Preston' objective is greyed-out though, so it seems like my settlers took care of business on their own before I got there and the quest is complete, but Preston won't let me turn it in. Perhaps out of spite that I left the settlers to take care of it on their own.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhilGood*
> 
> For all those who have more or less completed the game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an evil faction you can join/complete a questline for? Obviously you can't join the institute as they have your child and are responsible for the death of your wife, but all the other factions seem to favour good characters (railroad/minutemen) or neutral (BoS). I was hoping for a faction like the legion for my 2nd playthrough as an evil SOB.


Doesn't seem so. =/


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DrPhilGood View Post
> 
> For all those who have more or less completed the game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an evil faction you can join/complete a questline for? Obviously you can't join the institute as they have your child and are responsible for the death of your wife, but all the other factions seem to favour good characters (railroad/minutemen) or neutral (BoS). I was hoping for a faction like the legion for my 2nd playthrough as an evil SOB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Doesn't seem so. =/


Some RPG, eh?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Doesn't seem so. =/


Actually you can join the BoS which is a race purist, or the institute who are the most evil faction.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Actually you can join the BoS which is a race purist, or the institute who are the most evil faction.


I'd hardly consider the Institute "evil", honestly. Overly covert and secretive to the point that rumors fly, yeah. But they don't go around kicking dogs and murdering for fun.
Then again, neither of the factions fit the true "evil" archetype. It's all perception; Railroad and Minutemen are overtly good; people actually witness them helping others. Though, the Railroad has a much narrower view on "helping".
BoS and Institute; they're both covert in their actions. I'd argue the BoS is more "evil" than the Institute given how selfish they are and especially even more so with technology. Institute may be all talk, but the BoS would be the most destructive to the wasteland with their hording tendencies.

Perhaps the adjective that should be used to describe the faction is most corrupt and least corrupt.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhilGood*
> 
> For all those who have more or less completed the game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an evil faction you can join/complete a questline for? Obviously you can't join the institute as they have your child and are responsible for the death of your wife, but all the other factions seem to favour good characters (railroad/minutemen) or neutral (BoS). I was hoping for a faction like the legion for my 2nd playthrough as an evil SOB.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3t0fhn/in_fallout_4_you_cannot_be_evil_a_critique/ I just finished my playthrough (mainly because I sided with the BoS but was regretting it) and they give off a bit of a nazi vibe (scared of tech so kill/control it all!) I'm actually gonna start another one but try out the Institute side of things they felt like they are actually trying to fix things (look at the cloned gorilla)


----------



## skupples

I love how the thread is finally moving to discussion about the game. Listening to you all talk about it in such a fashion is damn near enough for me to pull the trigger @ full price.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They DO look better though. In fact, I think they are perfect because they are upscaled VANILLA textures, so the original lore and feel is 100% preserved. Future Texture Packs that will create brand new textures will undeniably ruin lore and feel, just like they did in Skyrim. For some reason, modders always create these "clean" textures that do not fit the original feel. Even when they try to make those textures look dirty for post-apocalyptic feel, it still looks different from what developers created and not necessarily better.


This isn't CSI, saying "enhance" and zooming in doesn't increase the resolution.

I assure you any increase in graphical fidelity is solely in your head. If you like the sharpening that much you can use ReShade and save your VRAM.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Is anyone else having massive delays with the weapon switching?

I'm getting 5 - 10 second delay almost every time I need to switch, gotten me killed heaps







.

Also having at least 30 second load times from area to area on an SSD.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is anyone else having massive delays with the weapon switching?
> 
> I'm getting 5 - 10 second delay almost every time I need to switch, gotten me killed heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also having at least 30 second load times from area to area on an SSD.


Not once, however sometimes I have delays firing a weapon after switching, which has gotten me shot on multiple occurrences.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is anyone else having massive delays with the weapon switching?
> 
> I'm getting 5 - 10 second delay almost every time I need to switch, gotten me killed heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also having at least 30 second load times from area to area on an SSD.


I get the weapon delay all the time. So annoying. It doesn't happen when I switch with the pipboy, only with hotkey.

Also you guys should check out my mod that I just uploaded. It extended the distance of the pipboy and spotlights and adds optional shadows.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is anyone else having massive delays with the weapon switching?
> 
> I'm getting 5 - 10 second delay almost every time I need to switch, gotten me killed heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also having at least 30 second load times from area to area on an SSD.


I get that from time to time, the weapon delay not the loading time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I get the weapon delay all the time. So annoying. It doesn't happen when I switch with the pipboy, only with hotkey.
> 
> Also you guys should check out my mod that I just uploaded. It extended the distance of the pipboy and spotlights and adds optional shadows.


Cool I'll try it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is anyone else having massive delays with the weapon switching?
> 
> I'm getting 5 - 10 second delay almost every time I need to switch, gotten me killed heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also having at least 30 second load times from area to area on an SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the weapon delay all the time. So annoying. It doesn't happen when I switch with the pipboy, only with hotkey.
> 
> Also you guys should check out my mod that I just uploaded. It extended the distance of the pipboy and spotlights and adds optional shadows.
Click to expand...

I just found your mod! I already have a pip boy shadow mod, going to swap them out and see which one I like better.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just found your mod! I already have a pip boy shadow mod, going to swap them out and see which one I like better.


My mod includes that one, the only difference is that the lights shine 50% further.


----------



## Thetbrett

I've lost voice audio when talking to NPC's, getting quest etc. Done a few restarts and same thing everytime. Any ideas?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i got to diamond city and did not carry on with the main quest there is so many side quests to do and there so much fun,
> i'm a gun nut and armor nut lol just want to upgrade always coming back to store junk i'm a hoarder


Same here. I got to diamond city, and I couldn't find the main quest...so I got sidetracked on side quests. I need to go back and see what I missed. Wait, I do have a quest to look for clues to find the Institute. Is that the main quest?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love how the thread is finally moving to discussion about the game. Listening to you all talk about it in such a fashion is damn near enough for me to pull the trigger @ full price.


This is the first time I bought a game at full price that I can remember, (except for a Battlefront/PS4 combo which I hate the feel of battlefield/battlefront). An unexpected benefit is being involved in this thread and playing the game for the first time along with everyone here.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Same here. I got to diamond city, and I couldn't find the main quest...so I got sidetracked on side quests. I need to go back and see what I missed. Wait, I do have a quest to look for clues to find the Institute. Is that the main quest?


As far as I remember, you have to do the Nick Valentine (detective ) quest. That's the main story line once you arrive at diamond city.

I had to talk to the black haired girl outside the gates and she took me to Valentines office and that started the quest.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPhilGood*
> 
> For all those who have more or less completed the game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an evil faction you can join/complete a questline for? Obviously you can't join the institute as they have your child and are responsible for the death of your wife, but all the other factions seem to favour good characters (railroad/minutemen) or neutral (BoS). I was hoping for a faction like the legion for my 2nd playthrough as an evil SOB.


The Brotherhood of Steel are the closest thing to that. Absolute power control,no mercy for non-humans.

To quote a toy of them,"Democracy is non-negotiable"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Some RPG, eh?


Well you can join or side with every real faction in the game it looks like. You can also easily play as a purely evil character, there's just no faction for it (although with console commands you can easily make your own Raider-type group and settlement).


----------



## moocowman

I don't think having no clear evil faction makes it's any less of an RPG.

*edit*

What's the point of hanging out in a thread for a game that you think is crap?


----------



## Silent Scone

May as well stop playing. Nothing going to top that.


----------



## superhead91

Wow so the state house was.... Fun


----------



## Pandabird

Absolutely loving this game to bits

Can't say much about the story, got blown away by the amazing crafting/building feature, managed to grab the castle at level 13 simply because i'm such a hoarder and had like 80 stimpacks and 20 frag mines to spare. Building mode is kinda blowing out of proportion for me though, got all these settlements and settlers to build up and move around that there's barely any time to explore and collect scrap


----------



## Valor958

So how about do people go on 'farming legendaries'? Just up the difficulty in a high enemy area and quick save/load til you get results?

Yeah, I discovered the joy of wandering into the State House as well. When the BIG surprise came out, so did a freaking legendary... talk about a bad day, I sat down the hall and picked it off since it couldn't fit though







Cheap, but effective. Since melting by rapid fire acid wasn't a viable option.

Kinda wandering anymore really. Doing random side quest lines i'd put aside. Farming exp through settlement defense missions. I 'want' to build up my settlements and get supply lines and such all set up, but it doesn't feel like a necessity or that it adds anything more than just that. It compliments the main story a little, but if you walked out of Sanctuary and never came back... don't think it would matter. Guess that's all part of the game though really. You can ignore basically everything, barrel through the main quest line, and be done in under 10 hours probably. I wouldn't call that fun, but its possible. Heck, look what you could do with Far Cry 4, over in 10min lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So how about do people go on 'farming legendaries'? Just up the difficulty in a high enemy area and quick save/load til you get results?
> 
> Yeah, I discovered the joy of wandering into the State House as well. When the BIG surprise came out, so did a freaking legendary... talk about a bad day, I sat down the hall and picked it off since it couldn't fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap, but effective. Since melting by rapid fire acid wasn't a viable option.
> 
> Kinda wandering anymore really. Doing random side quest lines i'd put aside. Farming exp through settlement defense missions. I 'want' to build up my settlements and get supply lines and such all set up, but it doesn't feel like a necessity or that it adds anything more than just that. It compliments the main story a little, but if you walked out of Sanctuary and never came back... don't think it would matter. Guess that's all part of the game though really. You can ignore basically everything, barrel through the main quest line, and be done in under 10 hours probably. I wouldn't call that fun, but its possible. Heck, look what you could do with Far Cry 4, over in 10min lol.


Survival mode then take a trip to the glowing sea.


----------



## thegreatsquare

What setting [menu, ini, or "other"] causes "blocky-ness" like this. I have tried turning off all depth of field an lens flare and changed TAA for FXAA.

...yes, I put the ini file to read only so it wouldn't change back.

I noticed this effect on luggage caught in the sunlight too. I really want get rid of it if possible. Pic needs to be full sized to see issue.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't think having no clear evil faction makes it's any less of an RPG.


Not to mention most people were complaining that Fallout 3's factions were very black and white. Now that they aren't, they're complaining still.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I couldn't stop playing this game, was so addictive... until I realized that Minuteman quests start all over again when you discover all farms that need help. Knowing that burst my bubble. It was just another game after that. Crazy how a little thing can do that.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> I couldn't stop playing this game, was so addictive... until I realized that Minuteman quests start all over again when you discover all farms that need help. Knowing that burst my bubble. It was just another game after that. Crazy how a little thing can do that.


Minuteman quests are always the same. Head over to the Brotherhood of steel if you want some nice quests.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Minuteman quests are always the same. Head over to the Brotherhood of steel if you want some nice quests.


Yeah, I know, but I wanted to finish all ?Minuteman quests first, but than I realized they never end. Also realized the same enemies, even 'bosses' I already killed respawn.


----------



## Brohem0th

62 hours in, haven't played it the last few days so I don't get burned out on it, was starting to feel it there for a little while.

Bleed weapons are OP as fuark. So are chance-to-stagger legendaries, I have a 10mm that has a chance to stagger and I basically just make enemies dance in place with it. Legendary .45 submachine gun that shoots two bullets for the cost of one handles the vast majority of enemies I face. That and a .50 sniper with explosive damage (kinda meh but better than nothing) with suppressor, which I have over 600 rounds for thanks to scrounger, it's my main weapon for the majority of conflicts and I've really thought about just putting a reflex on it until I can get my combat rifle to use .308.

Assault rifle feels pretty redundant since you can get .308 combat rifle, tbqh.


----------



## Shaded War

For those who want to make a big settlement without having to scavenge for hours, I made a batch file that contains all the materials and plant seeds you would ever need.

Just make a new text document and paste the batch file code in there. Save and name the file "supply" and drop it in your Fallout directory C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Fallout 4

After you do that, while in game open the console and type "bat supply" then deposit all junk into a settlement workstation. You can repeat this at every workstation as desired.


Spoiler: Batch File code



Code:



Code:


player.additem 001BF72D 10000; Acid
player.additem 001BF72E 10000; Adhesive
player.additem 0006907A 10000; Aluminum
player.additem 001BF72F 10000; Antiseptic
player.additem 000AEC5C 10000; Asbestos
player.additem 000AEC5B 10000; Ballistic Fiber
player.additem 000AEC5D 10000; Bone
player.additem 000AEC5E 10000; Ceramic
player.additem 0006907B 10000; Circuitry
player.additem 000AEC5F 10000; Cloth
player.additem 00106D99 10000; Concrete
player.additem 0006907C 10000; Copper
player.additem 000AEC60 10000; Cork
player.additem 0006907D 10000; Crystal
player.additem 001BF730 10000; Fertilizer
player.additem 00069087 10000; Fiber Optics
player.additem 000AEC61 10000; Fiberglass
player.additem 0006907E 10000; Gears
player.additem 00069085 10000; Glass
player.additem 000AEC62 10000; Gold
player.additem 000AEC63 10000; Lead
player.additem 000AEC64 10000; Leather
player.additem 00069086 10000; Nuclear Material
player.additem 001BF732 10000; Oil
player.additem 0006907F 10000; Plastic
player.additem 00106D98 10000; Rubber
player.additem 00069081 10000; Screw
player.additem 000AEC66 10000; Silver
player.additem 00069082 10000; Spring
player.additem 000731A4 10000; Steel
player.additem 000731A3 10000; Wood
player.additem 0009DCC4 10000; Tato
player.additem 00033102 10000; Mutfruit
player.additem 000330F8 10000; Corn
player.additem 000E0043 10000; Razorgrain
player.additem 000FAFEB 10000; Melon
player.additem 000EF24D 10000; Gourd


----------



## Valor958

I've actually yet to visit the glowing sea at all, and don't have a hazmat suit







Somehow I missed that part lol. I'm sure i'll get a reason to go there. Maybe I should actually play the game instead of wandering around like a lost (homicidal) puppy lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Vanilla retextures optimized on nexus make the game look pretty boss. Was not expecting redid vanilla to look that good.


----------



## Brohem0th

I was wondering about getting that mod but didn't really know from the description if it made it look AND load better, or just load better and possibly look worse.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yeah, I know, but I wanted to finish all ?Minuteman quests first, but than I realized they never end. Also realized the same enemies, even 'bosses' I already killed respawn.


Not gonna lie, I felt similar when I saw that they repeated. A bit annoyed really. The fact that I'm always going to have a quest for them slightly irked me







.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

ENB, Sweetfx, vanilla optimized texture mod.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ENB, Sweetfx, vanilla optimized texture mod.


Which ENB/Sweetfx profiles are you running? If it's your own, then what values? Looks great.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I lied I forgot those pics where before the fallout optimized vanilla textures, except that last screenshot had the textures. Here are links to the graphics mods im using:

htEND/reshade

Optimized textures FULL

Texture landscapes

Game looks even better now, the optimized vanilla does hit performance a bit but not much. I also have mods like darker nights, weapons resting, and WET, rain and cloud mods


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I lied I forgot those pics where before the fallout optimized vanilla textures, except that last screenshot had the textures. Here are links to the graphics mods im using:
> 
> htEND/reshade
> 
> Optimized textures FULL
> 
> Texture landscapes
> 
> Game looks even better now, the optimized vanilla does hit performance a bit but not much. I also have mods like darker nights, weapons resting, and WET, rain and cloud mods


I tried the optimized textures....looks horrible.

Here is an example of the fidelity loss.




The cinder blocks behind piper are already bad enough, the mod makes them look worse. Also notice the quality of the wood textures in the beams and in the metal walls. The mods may add a few FPS, but I would rather find those FPS somewhere else.

I appreciate what the author is trying to do, but I am going to hold tight a while longer on "overhauls" til we get some hand made textures...seems like everybody is just batch converting, which can lead to undesirable results as seen in my example.


----------



## Alvarado

Great textures take a long time to do I'm just gonna hold off till my income tax comes in. Which should be in about 4 months or so. Getting a lovely overhaul of everything (monitor too) and hopefully by then they'll be all sorts of mods and shiny new textures to test my shiny new rig out.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It improved fidelity for me, not sure why you netted a loss.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It improved fidelity for me, not sure why you netted a loss.


May be something to do with the pop in the game suffers from. Textures sometime take more than a few moments to load.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It improved fidelity for me, not sure why you netted a loss.


You do realize that the mod you linked specifically reduces texture size and simplifies the normal maps to improve FPS right? There is zero chance of it improving your visuals.

From the mod description:
Quote:


> Fallout 4 Texture Optimization Project is tasked with improving the framerate (or "FPS") without sacrificing too much visual fidelity (save for close-ups). To accomplish this, I have replaced the albeit high-resolution, and some unnecessarily compressed dxt5 textures with dxt1 textures with lower resolution textures retain an acceptable appearance.


The ground texture mod you linked does improve the look of the textures. But the optimized vanilla textures are beyond a shadow of a doubt a downgrade. Mind you, I was looking at cinder blocks up close on a 4k, it might not be as noticeable if you are not staring at walls and are on a 1080p monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh, well in that case scrap what I said above - LOL. (I've not used the mod)

There is quite a bit of pop in, however.


----------



## Lhotse

Has anybody tried the 'Stuttering and Memory patch ENBoost by Boris Vorontsov' mod yet ? I get some stuttering occasionally and I was thinking of installing it and was wondering if anyone else was already using it and what the consensus was.
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/332/?


----------



## Wihglah

I lost dogmeat!

I told him to wait here, then later he was gone???

how do I get him back?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Minuteman quests are always the same. Head over to the Brotherhood of steel if you want some nice quests.


So that's why two of my settlements needed help again. I got a warning saying that if I don't help one soon, it will be to late. Not sure what that meant.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> So that's why two of my settlements needed help again. I got a warning saying that if I don't help one soon, it will be to late. Not sure what that meant.


That's another whole thing,it's not a quest,more like an live event. Your settlement is being attacked by raiders so you gotta help them


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I lost dogmeat!
> 
> I told him to wait here, then later he was gone???
> 
> how do I get him back?


If you're on PC do the following:

Bring up console with '~' key

Type in without quotations "prid 0001d162"

Hit enter

Type in without quotations "moveto player"

Hit enter

Exit with '~' and he should be next to you


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If you're on PC do the following:
> 
> Bring up console with '~' key
> 
> Type in without quotations "prid 0001d162"
> 
> Hit enter
> 
> Type in without quotations "moveto player"
> 
> Hit enter
> 
> Exit with '~' and he should be next to you


phew.

he was carrying my fat man.

Thx.


----------



## skupples




----------



## skupples

is(are) fatman(s) more common in FO4?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You do realize that the mod you linked specifically reduces texture size and simplifies the normal maps to improve FPS right? There is zero chance of it improving your visuals.
> 
> From the mod description:
> The ground texture mod you linked does improve the look of the textures. But the optimized vanilla textures are beyond a shadow of a doubt a downgrade. Mind you, I was looking at cinder blocks up close on a 4k, it might not be as noticeable if you are not staring at walls and are on a 1080p monitor.


LOL I linked wrong one. Too many people calling their mods similar names. I wanted Optimized VCanilla textures. This guy fixed some perf issues but made them a bit more high quality, that paired with the texture landscape mods and lighting are what look boss.

Vanilla better textures. It does not add major quality but attempts to do both raise perf, and keep or raise quality. Paired with my mods listed above I get some great shots. Maybe on its own you would still see now improvement, but you definitely should not see a drop if you download the right package.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is(are) fatman(s) more common in FO4?


A lot more common. I have noticed you also get a lot more loot dropping after awhile of the game main being finished. I went from finding 3 nukes the whole game to around 15 now.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is(are) fatman(s) more common in FO4?


They are yeah.


----------



## gr4474

I got so tired of getting overloaded and can't run every 5 minutes. Even Piper full. My last 2 perks were the mule or whatever it's called. I think i'll max that out asap.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I got so tired of getting overloaded and can't run every 5 minutes. Even Piper full. My last 2 perks were the mule or whatever it's called. I think i'll max that out asap.


Lol, welcome to Fallout 4 an be sure to pick up all the things! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I got so tired of getting overloaded and can't run every 5 minutes. Even Piper full. My last 2 perks were the mule or whatever it's called. I think i'll max that out asap.


I found this, I'm level 32. Really do need to raise inventory space with the perks fairly early on TBH


----------



## Alvarado

Also pocket and deep pocket armor upgrades.


----------



## Lhotse

I wish there was a faster way to exit Railroad HQ at the Old North Church. They do give you a fast travel point to enter but having to travel through that entire tunnel, then the church to exit, just seems unnecessary tbh.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Just installed the game.
Crash on startup.

GG Bethesda, another wonderful addition to the mountain of your games that are unplayable.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I wish there was a faster way to exit Railroad HQ at the Old North Church. They do give you a fast travel point to enter but having to travel through that entire tunnel, then the church to exit, just seems unnecessary tbh.


Can't remember fully but I thought you could just fast travel out of it as well?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Can't remember fully but I thought you could just fast travel out of it as well?


You can.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Just installed the game.
> Crash on startup.
> 
> GG Bethesda, another wonderful addition to the mountain of your games that are unplayable.


That sounds like operator error.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That sounds like operator error.


Have yet to own a bethesda game that works worth a flip...

Looking into the problem, quite a few other people are having the same issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> LOL I linked wrong one. Too many people calling their mods similar names. I wanted Optimized VCanilla textures. This guy fixed some perf issues but made them a bit more high quality, that paired with the texture landscape mods and lighting are what look boss.
> 
> Vanilla better textures. It does not add major quality but attempts to do both raise perf, and keep or raise quality. Paired with my mods listed above I get some great shots. Maybe on its own you would still see now improvement, but you definitely should not see a drop if you download the right package.
> A lot more common. I have noticed you also get a lot more loot dropping after awhile of the game main being finished. I went from finding 3 nukes the whole game to around 15 now.


i went thru my entire (no guides) first playthru of NV without finding a nuke for one. XD

i always wonder of lots of these people with normal hardware and extreme issues are just sitting on build 7601 win7 or something.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Just installed the game.
> Crash on startup.
> 
> GG Bethesda, another wonderful addition to the mountain of your games that are unplayable.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like operator error.
Click to expand...

Sometimes it is, sometimes it is.

I'm currently unable to do any of of my current missions as they require me to go into the area near the institute but since my game crashes to desktop when I come anywhere near it I'm stuck with doing the settlement quests and nothing more. It's apparently caused by doing quests in a certain order, but is it my fault that I did quests in the way I did them, I don't think so.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Sometimes it is, sometimes it is.
> 
> I'm currently unable to do any of of my current missions as they require me to go into the area near the institute but since my game crashes to desktop when I come anywhere near it I'm stuck with doing the settlement quests and nothing more. It's apparently caused by doing quests in a certain order, but is it my fault that I did quests in the way I did them, I don't think so.


have you tried like finding out the cell name and teleporting into it?1


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Have yet to own a bethesda game that works worth a flip...
> 
> Looking into the problem, quite a few other people are having the same issues.


If you're having launch problems I feel bad for ya son....









All kidding aside, there's something borked in your system and it's got nothing to do with the game. After 148 hours of gameplay, I've had 3 random crashes, none of them when launching the game and none in quite some time. Maybe it's your anti-virus, who knows but don't blame Bethesda for problems that are _NOT_ their fault.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Have yet to own a bethesda game that works worth a flip...
> 
> Looking into the problem, quite a few other people are having the same issues.


Are there are literally millions of people who do not. Have you tried to diagnose and correct your problem?


----------



## TK421

Just had to do it, sorry.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> have you tried like finding out the cell name and teleporting into it?


I could probably teleport into the institute for the main quest yeah, but what about all the other quests? I'd rather wait to see what the upcoming patch does.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I could probably teleport into the institute for the main quest yeah, but what about all the other quests? I'd rather wait to see what the upcoming patch does.


that's silly









make a backup of your save, & teleport in to see if it resolves the issue.\

i'm sure someone has published a map w/ all the cell names... or w/e they're called.

i'm probably going to pull the trigger.

GF gotta second job so stack some cash before school starts back up, which means I either have to be social, or sit here & play videogames.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I could probably teleport into the institute for the main quest yeah, but what about all the other quests? I'd rather wait to see what the upcoming patch does.


Well to be honest you will most likely be waiting in vain. I have seen no wide spread issue opf crashing when going to a certain area. Most likely it is a texture or corruption of some sort. I suggest reinstall. Im sure your issue is legit bro, but with fringe issues like that a patch does not typically fix that. I did read some mods causes corruptions in this game so its possible that is what your dealing with, even if you have no mods installed.


----------



## Valor958

My new fun thing is to have my companion and I running around with beefy swords. Piper in power armor using the Shiskabob (upgraded), and me (sometimes in power armor) using Kremvh's Tooth (rare sword). Basically we pull a Night at the Roxbury with the enemy in between us, bouncing him back and forth until dead lol. Works on eveything very well.

I haven't found anything as op as an explosive minigun yet, but my super shotty still does the job in a tight spot. I found a plasma infused minigun and combat rifle though. Havent played with the minigun since its too heavy and i dont use heavies, but the plasma combat rifle is super fun with the bonus damage lol.

Weirdest gun I found was a Junkies 10mm Pistol. It did more damage the more withdrawal effects I was suffering from.... WHAT?!? WHY! LOL

I upgraded to deep pockets for my combat armor also... for some reason i just keep getting heavier and heavier







I have the mission to go to the Glowing Sea and found a few hazmat suits, but am holding off since thats the main story and im stubborn







I have a REALLY bad habit of memorizing games to a T. Once I play a game through to completion I can almost never play it again enjoyably since I'll remember everything. So, my loophole is to spend an inordinate amount of time playing a game 1st time through. I may replay for 100% completion but that would be after a 6 month or so break.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

You can complete the m,ain and still play after, it lets you progress past the main story, does not make you revert to an earlier save.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Just had to do it, sorry.


I approve!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I could probably teleport into the institute for the main quest yeah, but what about all the other quests? I'd rather wait to see what the upcoming patch does.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be honest you will most likely be waiting in vain. I have seen no wide spread issue opf crashing when going to a certain area. Most likely it is a texture or corruption of some sort. I suggest reinstall. Im sure your issue is legit bro, but with fringe issues like that a patch does not typically fix that. I did read some mods causes corruptions in this game so its possible that is what your dealing with, even if you have no mods installed.
Click to expand...

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1546438-fallout-4-crash-in-specific-area/

Reinstalling isn't going to help, and like I said previously it has nothing to do with game files but with the order I did quests in.


----------



## Lhotse

After 149 hours...It's *GO TIME* !


----------



## funfordcobra

You still have quite a ways to "go"


----------



## DoomDash

So what are you guys running SLI doing? I was running the Fallout 3 profile for compatibility bits in Fallout 4, and forcing SLI rendering mode to Alt Frame 2 in NVControl Panel. This worked great for the first 60 hours or so, but now I'm getting black screens which require me to restart.

Anyone else using a different approach that's entirely stable?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> After 149 hours...It's *GO TIME* !


Might want to spoiler that.


----------



## skupples

black screens are typically a driver failure, try reducing your overclocks / increasing voltage.

Gotta love how Gameworks games rarely work well with SLi until a million years later.

Seriously, If I were Nvidia, I would require every gameworks game to go out the door on day-1 w/ SLi support, & surround support.

Yes yes, I know this would only mean higher QA costs, and possibly longer development time.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So what are you guys running SLI doing? I was running the Fallout 3 profile for compatibility bits in Fallout 4, and forcing SLI rendering mode to Alt Frame 2 in NVControl Panel. This worked great for the first 60 hours or so, but now I'm getting black screens which require me to restart.
> 
> Anyone else using a different approach that's entirely stable?


Been using batman arkham city bits for a week now. No crashes. 70-80% usage per gpu.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Been using batman arkham city bits for a week now. No crashes. 70-80% usage per gpu.


now that's rep worthy... Ranom tho, isn't Batman on Unreal?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You can complete the m,ain and still play after, it lets you progress past the main story, does not make you revert to an earlier save.


I know, but I know me, and I'll lose interest on the big show is done and over. So, I'm delaying my satisfaction as much as possible. That'll make the big finish all the more pleasurable.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

was it someone in here or another forum said Crysis 3 profiles worked great.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> was it someone in here or another forum said Crysis 3 profiles worked great.


I think that was a few pages back here. I saw that too, but didn't pay a lot of attention since I don't multi-gpu.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So what are you guys running SLI doing? I was running the Fallout 3 profile for compatibility bits in Fallout 4, and forcing SLI rendering mode to Alt Frame 2 in NVControl Panel. This worked great for the first 60 hours or so, but now I'm getting black screens which require me to restart.
> 
> Anyone else using a different approach that's entirely stable?


The Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, and Batman: Arkham Knight profiles work using inspector. Everyone says to set the fallout 4 profile to use one of these bits then to change the sli settings but you do not need to. You simply use the SLI flag in the Fallout 4 profile, and that's it. Leave the sli settings on auto.


----------



## skupples

you do mean the DX1x bits, correct? I just wanna make sure


----------



## BradleyW

Just saw the brotherhood doing battle with mutants, robots, hired guns and children of the atom's, all in a kids park over at cambridge lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just saw the brotherhood doing battle with mutants, robots, hired guns and children of the atom's, all in a kids park over at cambridge lol.


Sounds about true for current Boston too.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just saw the brotherhood doing battle with mutants, robots, hired guns and children of the atom's, all in a kids park over at cambridge lol.


Gotta say, I love that. I've been wandering near some breweries and there were about 3 or so vertibirds up there having it out with some super mutants and raiders. 2 Vertibirds were downed and i got some loot







Gotta watch for debris though... falling burning lumps of steel hurt.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Sounds about true for current Boston too.


I'll take your word for it lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Gotta say, I love that. I've been wandering near some breweries and there were about 3 or so vertibirds up there having it out with some super mutants and raiders. 2 Vertibirds were downed and i got some loot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta watch for debris though... falling burning lumps of steel hurt.


I've seen heck of a lot of Vertibird battles but I've never been able to recover loot from downed birds sadly.


----------



## Lhotse

Does anyone know how to activate the power armor jetpack on PC ? I have it installed on my X-01 Mk VI and I just can't get it to fly for some reason.


----------



## Alvarado

So found this on reddit Dynamic Shadow Draw Distance based on FPS.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate the power armor jetpack on PC ? I have it installed on my X-01 Mk VI and I just can't get it to fly for some reason.


Double jump and hold like a platformer pro.


----------



## DoomDash

I can't get anything to be stable now, was even crashing without SLI. Guess it's time to think about other problems. I just don't understand how I can play the game fine for 60 hours and then all of a sudden can't make it more than 10-15 minutes without a crash.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So found this on reddit Dynamic Shadow Draw Distance based on FPS.


That actually works pretty well, thanks for linking it. Its a bit cumbersome when it switches, but once it does the fps level out. I might try setting it to like 70 to get it to switch earlier.


----------



## TK421

Any graphic enhancing mods as of now that can be used?


----------



## tristanbear

Is weapon durability still a thing? I picked up a bunch of duplicate weapons in case I needed to repair my weapons but after visiting a workbench, it doesn't seem weapons break. Since I don't seem to need them, I'm probably just going to sell them or give them to my settlers (which I believe you can do? not sure). But I want to confirm here first.


----------



## 7akata

No more durability, you can break down the weapons for parts, sell them, or equip your settlers.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So found this on reddit Dynamic Shadow Draw Distance based on FPS.


pretty sweet mod there. I recommend watching the video at the bottom of the page for some comprehensive info. I'll probably give this a try tonight.

I have a question about my followers ammo. If I give them a gun that uses the same ammunition as their default gun do I need to give them ammo. I heard that they have unlimited default ammo but if you give them a different caliber weapon you have to also supply them with ammo for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I have a question about my followers ammo. If I give them a gun that uses the same ammunition as their default gun do I need to give them ammo. I heard that they have unlimited default ammo but if you give them a different caliber weapon you have to also supply them with ammo for it.


Yeah you need to give them ammo.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to do it, sorry.


Neverending. That is the legendary prefix you're looking for. No need to reload, but it isn't unlimited ammo.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah you need to give them ammo.


What a pain in the ass. I struggle as it is to keep good supply of ammo for my automatic weapons. I don't want to be giving it all away to these settlers who barely get into any engagements as it is.

I would like to see some raiders try to take on my Castle crew though. I've got them decked out with some serious firepower and armor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What a pain in the ass. I struggle as it is to keep good supply of ammo for my automatic weapons. I don't want to be giving it all away to these settlers who barely get into any engagements as it is.
> 
> I would like to see some raiders try to take on my Castle crew though. I've got them decked out with some serious firepower and armor.


For small settlements you can just wall them off and place turrets around. Raiders will just run into the walls continuously until something kills them.


----------



## funfordcobra

I has a toy.


----------



## skupples

and flash, and caselabs


----------



## funfordcobra

Lol yeap. My birthday is tomorrow and I haven't bought an action figure in over 10 years. Figured I treat myself!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Lol yeap. My birthday is tomorrow and I haven't bought an action figure in over 10 years. Figured I treat myself!


Quite the coincidence. I ordered a Vault boy bobblehead, the melee weapons one. Happy birthday, I hope you spend a lot of it playing Fallout 4!


----------



## funfordcobra

Thanks bro I will. Now the perfect present would be a proper SLI profile from nvidia. Oh I can dream..


----------



## funfordcobra

On the other hand I may need a break lol. I've been having fallout dreams.

That always happens when I get on a binge 60+ hours in a game. Usually I lose interest in 3..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> On the other hand I may need a break lol. I've been having fallout dreams. That always happens when I get on a binge 60+ hours in a game. Usually I lose interest in 3..


I actually took a break yesterday, first time in a week that I just didn't touch it at all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> On the other hand I may need a break lol. I've been having fallout dreams.
> 
> That always happens when I get on a binge 60+ hours in a game. Usually I lose interest in 3..
> 
> 
> 
> I actually took a break yesterday, first time in a week that I just didn't touch it at all.
Click to expand...

I haven't voluntarily taken a break from Fallout 4 yet. Pretty much every minute of my spare time has been dedicated to Fallout 4 since it's release. With that being said I only have 65 hours, but almost all of my sessions have been 4 hours or even more (I saw a record setting 4 hours 45 minutes yesterday).

I didn't take a break in Fallout 3 until 110 hours. I didn't take a break in Skyrim until 350 hours.


----------



## Alvarado

In other news, the first patch is up on steam but you need to sign up for Fallout 4's beta updates. https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3tycaf/steam_beta_update_for_fallout_4/
Quote:


> Beta Update 1.2.33
> 
> New Features
> Number pad keys can now be used for remapping
> Remapping Activate now works on Quick Container
> 
> Fixes
> General memory and stability improvements
> Fixed issue where equipped weapons become locked after completing Reunions
> Fixed issue with When Freedom Calls where the quest would not complete
> During Confidence Man, fixed issue where player's health would continuously regenerate
> Fixed crash related to jumping into water and reloading saved games
> Fixed issue where Launcher would not save God Rays Quality setting properly
> This beta update is a work in progress so before opting into the beta, back up your saved games. Please give us feedback at our beta forums[forums.bethsoft.com]
> 
> To get the beta, you need to do the following:
> 1. Log into Steam
> 2. Right Click on Fallout 4 in your Library
> 3. Select Settings
> 4. Select Betas
> 5. A drop down menu will appear. Select Beta Update
> 6. Select OK.
> 7. Wait a few minutes and Fallout 4 should update.
> 8. When done, Fallout 4 should appear as Fallout 4 [beta] in your Library


----------



## Waleh

I'm having a hard time debating whether to buy fallout 4 or Just cause 3. Both of them look like fun. I wish I had more time


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> In other news, the first patch is up on steam but you need to sign up for Fallout 4's beta updates. https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3tycaf/steam_beta_update_for_fallout_4/


I hope by the time I get home people discuss how this patch affects mods, if at all. I assume it should be fine though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I'm having a hard time debating whether to buy fallout 4 or Just cause 3. Both of them look like fun. I wish I had more time


Fallout 4 for sure. Last time I checked Just Cause is just a giant empty open world with vehicles and destruction and nothing else.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Beta patch is pretty nice so far. Interact is now properly binded so now I have to hit F to take things instead of E because I rebinded it that way from the start, and my game no longer crashes in the area near the institute


----------



## Alvarado

I'm gonna hold off on the patch. I actually haven't had any problems outside of one crash to desktop at around the 50 hour mark.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

No performance tweaks in patch? Or is that all driver side?


----------



## DBEAU

I experienced that getting stuck at a hacking terminal for the first time yesterday. The only thing I've done differently was disable MSI Afterburner because if I ran that with the Lumasharpen it would make the game crash.

I got a little pissed off at the game yesterday too because of how wonky it can be at times. So I found myself in some kind of factory and there were dead Raiders bodies all over the place. I was genuinely curious about what happened there. I was reading through all the terminals trying to put the pieces together. I figured eventually I would find hostiles and ultimately figure out who killed these guys but I was hoping for it to happen in a natural way. So here's the issue. I got stuck to a terminal, re-loaded the previous save right the the point I entered the factory, which was fine because I wasn't very far in anyway. Upon moving I'm greeted with several synth voices calling out that they can hear "hostile movement" through walls and floors. Instantly all suspense I had for the situation was removed. It really bummed me out. The damn Synths were pretty far away too so I don't know why it was bugging out like that.

Another similar situation that kinda ruins the immersion is when, for example, I come across a Deathclaw, I'm running away because it's going to kill me, and it gets stuck on a rock or something and just continues running in place. I was having honest feelings of desperation trying to run from this thing and poof, all gone. No more fear, just jank.

Loving the game though. 58 hours Lvl 24


----------



## romanlegion13th

48 hours in about LV 28 just starting the main brotherhood questline
but having a little break as im a little burned out at the min
the endless fast travel to base to store junk and to diamond city to sell stuff is getting to me lol
but i cant stop looting everywhere


----------



## Valor958

Need to be careful leaving companions in power armor at a settlement though. I left Cait in power armor as I went on a retreat with Piper.. Cait wore her armor for a good long time, but then I caught her in bed. Out of armor. And the frame was gone. I think, maybe itll come back when she gets up? Nope, just gone... thankfully i have multiple backup frames and only had her in raider pieces, but man, thats a big risk.

Lesson being, get your people out of their frame before leaving them alone in a settlement, Err on the side of caution. Especially if its good stuff.

Made a little progress on one settlement since i got bored while checking out Cait and the missing armor.. added a mirror ball in my trophy room and wired up lights around my 2 main buildings. Every other settlement is still starving in the dark lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Need to be careful leaving companions in power armor at a settlement though. I left Cait in power armor as I went on a retreat with Piper.. Cait wore her armor for a good long time, but then I caught her in bed. Out of armor. And the frame was gone. I think, maybe itll come back when she gets up? Nope, just gone... thankfully i have multiple backup frames and only had her in raider pieces, but man, thats a big risk.
> 
> Lesson being, get your people out of their frame before leaving them alone in a settlement, Err on the side of caution. Especially if its good stuff.
> 
> Made a little progress on one settlement since i got bored while checking out Cait and the missing armor.. added a mirror ball in my trophy room and wired up lights around my 2 main buildings. Every other settlement is still starving in the dark lol.


Or just take fusion cores out of them, problem solved.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Or just take fusion cores out of them, problem solved.


Yeah, but my issue was the whole frame disappearing. I don't mind a missing core, i can get as many of those as i need now


----------



## dranas

Has anyone gotten a small screen in the upper left hand corner with the rest of the screen black when attempting to downsample? I have scoured google for 30 ish minutes now for a solution and have found none.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, but my issue was the whole frame disappearing. I don't mind a missing core, i can get as many of those as i need now


You have to take the cores out of them or NPCs will take the frame.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, but my issue was the whole frame disappearing. I don't mind a missing core, i can get as many of those as i need now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to take the cores out of them or NPCs will take the frame.
Click to expand...

True story, I had a heck of a time early on when Trashcan Carla stole mine. I had to wait til I could level up a bit and put a couple points in pickpocket before I could snatch it back. She sure did abandon it pretty quick once I stole the core out!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, but my issue was the whole frame disappearing. I don't mind a missing core, i can get as many of those as i need now


That's because if you keep the cores in the power armor, NPC's will walk off with it. It's basically the same as keeping your car unlocked with the keys still in the ignition and leaving it int the ghetto as an early birthday present for someone..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, but my issue was the whole frame disappearing. I don't mind a missing core, i can get as many of those as i need now


My point still stands, as others have said you need to take the cores out or else your peoples will take your power armor.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> True story, I had a heck of a time early on when Trashcan Carla stole mine. I had to wait til I could level up a bit and put a couple points in pickpocket before I could snatch it back. She sure did abandon it pretty quick once I stole the core out!


Right, but I wanted her to stay in the frame. I dont mind that part, but the whole frame disappeared. I haven't checked her yet for the parts, etc. I don't care about the core or parts, just the frame. Parts are easy enough to come by and so are cores if you are ballsy







Plus, they dont run down a core so I don't mind to leave 1 in since I don't always use one. I like to be sneaky, and giant suits of armor are not sneaky (and i dont have science perks to make them sneaky







)

I've never had an NPC get into a frame without being told though. This is an issue with someone I wanted to stay IN their frame losing the frame. She stayed in it for well over a week, then I come back and she's just walking around without it.

Also, if anyone wants to add me on steam, I'm Valor958 too. I'd love to have some FO4 talk while playing. My other friends just burp, fart, and squeel when they get killed lol. Need moar nerd talk!


----------



## MonarchX

Did the Beta patch fix the bug where Rank 1 mods could not be applied to guns with proper Rank 1 Gun Mod Perk and all the necessary materials? I did scroll down on the materials side to make absolutely sure all materials are present.

Did the Beta patch improve performance at all?

FYI - there are a few awesome mods there now - Vivid Fallout 4 Landscape and Vivid Fallout 4 Rocks! They both look better than vanilla and both improve performance for me! There is also Realistic Lights mod for both indoor and outdoor and indoor-only. Its a MUST HAVE because Fallout 4 lighting is horrific - there are lights without light sources and extremely lights from sources like candles, lol. Skyrim lighting was far superior. Realistic Lighting mod improves upon that. For outdoor it may be a bit extreme because it makes day-time very dark and night-time very dark, but for indoor - its a must-have mod!

So with these new textures that look better and take up less VRAM we can assume that HD textures packs will not only drastically improve visuals, but also reduces VRAM use.

Oh and don't forget the More Grass mod!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Right, but I wanted her to stay in the frame. I dont mind that part, but the whole frame disappeared. I haven't checked her yet for the parts, etc. I don't care about the core or parts, just the frame. Parts are easy enough to come by and so are cores if you are ballsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, they dont run down a core so I don't mind to leave 1 in since I don't always use one. I like to be sneaky, and giant suits of armor are not sneaky (and i dont have science perks to make them sneaky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I've never had an NPC get into a frame without being told though. This is an issue with someone I wanted to stay IN their frame losing the frame. She stayed in it for well over a week, then I come back and she's just walking around without it.
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to add me on steam, I'm Valor958 too. I'd love to have some FO4 talk while playing. My other friends just burp, fart, and squeel when they get killed lol. Need moar nerd talk!


Fusion Core might have been depleted,k which is basically the same thing as someone removing it.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fusion Core might have been depleted,k which is basically the same thing as someone removing it.


From what I understand, companions dont actually deplete fusion cores. I can go through 2-3 in a major outing and my companion still runs strong. They don't automatically use mine either, or i'd be booting them out of that armor right quick









I think this is just a random glitch i've ran into. No one stealing the armor or any of that, just a frame that was intentionally being worn... disappeared. Not a huge deal, just a cautionary tale for me i guess.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> From what I understand, companions dont actually deplete fusion cores. I can go through 2-3 in a major outing and my companion still runs strong. They don't automatically use mine either, or i'd be booting them out of that armor right quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is just a random glitch i've ran into. No one stealing the armor or any of that, just a frame that was intentionally being worn... disappeared. Not a huge deal, just a cautionary tale for me i guess.


Will be keeping an out for that. Thanks! If Cait loses my BoS Paladin armor, I will be upset. Maybe I should downgrade her to a 60b...


----------



## NitrousX

Does anybody know if the beta patch fixed the weapon swap delay bug or the severe performance drop when zooming in with high magnification scopes?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Will be keeping an out for that. Thanks! If Cait loses my BoS Paladin armor, I will be upset. Maybe I should downgrade her to a 60b...


Mine only lost it when I dropped her as a companion BUT kept her in the armor. I think it glitched since they all 'try' to sleep during night cycle... but you can't sleep or any of that while in power armor. SO it 'made' her sleep which made the armor go away. They either don't have it coded to actually have her exit the armor when not being used, OR its just a plain ol' glitch. This is why my companions only get upgraded Raider armor though. Cheaper to repair, and mine tend to walk right into fire and lose pieces in 1-2 decent fights. I save the 'good stuff' for me









I did take others' advice and up difficulty to farm legendaries... and HOO BOY do they come around more on very hard. I get a legendary in almost every group now. The damage changes make fights harder too... I dump a LOT of ammo into people. My old .38 armor piercer isn't worth a poo now, but I have 2k rounds, so I just go nuts from a distance (it has long recon scope). No awesome weapons yet, but i'm hopeful to get something decent soon.

As for the patch. It's "supposed to" fix the weapon swap issue, but sure about the zoom issue. That probably has a little to do with your draw distance as well. When you zoom outside of your draw distance, it has to immediately compensate by expanding the draw distance in that region. Other than that possibility, not sure.


----------



## MonarchX

How the hell do I get Minutemen Radio or Freedom Radio? I hate Fallout's 30's music - it sickens me. Fallout 2 had excellent sound theme and I wish I could import it somehow.


----------



## skupples

monarch, you seem like a bright guy. This could be the time where your modding career takes off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How the hell do I get Minutemen Radio or Freedom Radio? I hate Fallout's 30's music - it sickens me. Fallout 2 had excellent sound theme and I wish I could import it somehow.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/searchresults/?src_cat=34


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> monarch, you seem like a bright guy. This could be the time where your modding career takes off.


Lol


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/searchresults/?src_cat=34


And? Most of those Mods require you to have Minutemen Freedom Radio, which I do not have listed! That is why I was asking!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> And? Most of those Mods require you to have Minutemen Freedom Radio, which I do not have listed! That is why I was asking!


You don't have Freedom Radio in your Pipboy?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You don't have Freedom Radio in your Pipboy?


Freedom radio only pops up after a certain part in the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



minuteman questline


which is what I think hes asking for. So typical Monarch stuffs asking lots of questions rather then just playing.


----------



## MonarchX

Classic and Diamond City Radios are horrible and there is no real ambient music.

Come on, modders come up with higher quality textures that use less VRAM and 3rd party plugins like ENB improvr quality and performance. The game even misses the basic things like bullet holes! It needs soooo much before it can be played as a good game, not some slappped-together junk.


----------



## DoomDash

One of my favorite bugs so far:
http://gfycat.com/ShallowWhoppingBinturong


----------



## Dimaggio1103

This thread have me like


----------



## Azefore

Could just mute all in-game music and make a playlist in an external music player, lot less hassle than relying on a mod for it.

The turret/generator muting mod has been perfect though, makes going to my settlement bearable now


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Could just mute all in-game music and make a playlist in an external music player, lot less hassle than relying on a mod for it.
> 
> The turret/generator muting mod has been perfect though, makes going to my settlement bearable now


What turret/generator mod? I must know!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What turret/generator mod? I must know!


This one for 10% of regular, pretty decent but seems like underneath the generators produces some noise for lower levels so it didn't work for me:

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1396/?

This one for 100% mute, works great:

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1489/?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> This one for 10% of regular, pretty decent but seems like underneath the generators produces some noise for lower levels so it didn't work for me:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1396/?
> 
> This one for 100% mute, works great:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1489/?


Sweet thanks, I'll give the 100% mute one a try.


----------



## white owl

Any fix for low framerates in cities? I can't use the fallout 4 driver because the game crashes on launch with windows 7.
Fallout NV did the same thing in freeside and the strip.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Only fix is to lower shadow distance


----------



## Alex132

Or just deal with a _cinematic_ experience


----------



## white owl

Lower it to what?
I'm not not under any heavy CPU or GPU usage when it happens.

EDIT: Set to medium.

Have any good mods surfaced yet? ReShade is nice. Everything else is .ini tweaks and crap texture packs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Recharging laser rifle, unlimited ammo....

Cool.

Some tourist photos with my best pal lol.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Any fix for low framerates in cities? I can't use the fallout 4 driver because the game crashes on launch with windows 7.
> Fallout NV did the same thing in freeside and the strip.


Are you using Afterburner or Precision to monitor fps/gpu temps etc.? That is known to make the game crash if also used in conjunction with re-shade.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Steam overlay fps counter is the less invasive one.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Lower it to what?
> I'm not not under any heavy CPU or GPU usage when it happens.
> 
> EDIT: Set to medium.
> 
> Have any good mods surfaced yet? ReShade is nice. Everything else is .ini tweaks and crap texture packs.


"17000" is a good figure for me, I use Bilago's "Fallout 4 Configuration Tool" to easily play with distance. Medium is 8000, high is 13000, and ultra is 20000 if I recall correctly. At work and don't have a F4 ini to double check.
After using that, I'm typically staying above 40fps in cities. Although I need to disable ENB at times otherwise things just crawl.

"Good" mods won't be around till the not only the GECK is released, but when the script extension is released as well.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Are you using Afterburner or Precision to monitor fps/gpu temps etc.? That is known to make the game crash if also used in conjunction with re-shade.


HWiNFO and Riva
No crashes yet. I don't use any OC software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> "17000" is a good figure for me, I use Bilago's "Fallout 4 Configuration Tool" to easily play with distance. Medium is 8000, high is 13000, and ultra is 20000 if I recall correctly. At work and don't have a F4 ini to double check.
> After using that, I'm typically staying above 40fps in cities. Although I need to disable ENB at times otherwise things just crawl.
> 
> "Good" mods won't be around till the not only the GECK is released, but when the script extension is released as well.


I use that too. I couldn't stand the aiming sensitivity.

Since I changed Shadows, updated and patched, I haven't noticed it yet. Hopefully this will get fixed soon.
It would be different if it was dipping because my CPU/GPU was pegged but it wasn't.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I use that too. I couldn't stand the aiming sensitivity.
> 
> Since I changed Shadows, updated and patched, I haven't noticed it yet. Hopefully this will get fixed soon.
> It would be different if it was dipping because my CPU/GPU was pegged but it wasn't.


It's rather frustrating having rather beastly rigs such as ours an encountering an issue like this on an engine that already has had quite some time to be worked on.
That said, started a second character... MM, RR, or BoS this time... hrm.

Aim sensitivity -- from the tool or using an ENB reshade? Only time I've noticed weirdness with mouse movement is if I frame cap using Catalyst CC. Which is pointless anyways since I'm barely hitting over 55C on my GPU with ~1000rpm fan speed... cpu on the other hand, lol... 70C, but that H80i is setup as my only exhaust fan at ~1200rpm, so no big deal. Then again, I also double check that nothing is accidentally bumped regarding mouse movement using the tool.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> It's rather frustrating having rather beastly rigs such as ours an encountering an issue like this on an engine that already has had quite some time to be worked on.
> That said, started a second character... MM, RR, or BoS this time... hrm.
> 
> Aim sensitivity -- from the tool or using an ENB reshade? Only time I've noticed weirdness with mouse movement is if I frame cap using Catalyst CC. Which is pointless anyways since I'm barely hitting over 55C on my GPU with ~1000rpm fan speed... cpu on the other hand, lol... 70C, but that H80i is setup as my only exhaust fan at ~1200rpm, so no big deal. Then again, I also double check that nothing is accidentally bumped regarding mouse movement using the tool.


The tool. Set ADS to 2. This will give you the same aiming sensitivity aiming down sight as you have when you are looking around.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> The tool. Set ADS to 2. This will give you the same aiming sensitivity aiming down sight as you have when you are looking around.


Interesting, may play around with that when I get home. Using the default sensitivity settings for mouse movement, 1800 dpi on my Roccat Kone Pure Optical. Haven't felt a need to mess with it, but a bit more speed in ADS would be great for snap shots on ghouls.
.44 hand cannon for hard targets, .45 combat rifle for soft targets. Works out well, lol.

And is it just me, or does it seem like .50 ammo is thrown at you from the start of the game for the most part? I easily have double the amount of .50 than I do .44.
Hrm. -waits for mod to allow minigun to use .50 ammo-


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Interesting, may play around with that when I get home. Using the default sensitivity settings for mouse movement, 1800 dpi on my Roccat Kone Pure Optical. Haven't felt a need to mess with it, but a bit more speed in ADS would be great for snap shots on ghouls.
> .44 hand cannon for hard targets, .45 combat rifle for soft targets. Works out well, lol.
> 
> And is it just me, or does it seem like .50 ammo is thrown at you from the start of the game for the most part? I easily have double the amount of .50 than I do .44.
> Hrm. -waits for mod to allow minigun to use .50 ammo-


If I could only install one mod/tweak it would be the ADS tweak.

1st Person FOV = 100
This will get rid of the zoomed in console feeling.

ADS = 2
This will make your aiming sensitivity the same as or close to looking sensitivity.

Disable ADS FOV
This will make your ADS FOV the same as 1st person FOV (removing the "zoom" effect).


----------



## zealord

Fallout 4 compass HUD thing is flickering with Radeon Crimson driver (I have that issue too).

290X with crimson driver.

I didn't have that problem with 15.11.1 beta.

More people have that problem http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/491366-amd-radeon-software-%E2%80%9Ccrimson%E2%80%9D-1530-releases/page-3


----------



## Valor958

Sounds like I'll stick with previous driver for now







No Crimson for me yet by the sounds of things.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Fallout 4 compass HUD thing is flickering with Radeon Crimson driver (I have that issue too).
> 
> 290X with crimson driver.
> 
> I didn't have that problem with 15.11.1 beta.
> 
> More people have that problem http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/491366-amd-radeon-software-%E2%80%9Ccrimson%E2%80%9D-1530-releases/page-3


Looks like it's 290 series so far, but limited data from that.

I'd love to give these a go with my Fury X, but I'm at work and there is free food in 20 minutes.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Looks like it's 290 series so far, but limited data from that.
> 
> I'd love to give these a go with my Fury X, but I'm at work and there is free food in 20 minutes.


yeah could be only the 290 series.

I just reverted back because it is annoying without being able to properly use the compass. At times it was completely blank and you couldn't see where your destination was. Other than that issue the driver seemed fine so far.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

No compass flickering for me, so it isn't 290 series


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> "17000" is a good figure for me, I use Bilago's "Fallout 4 Configuration Tool" to easily play with distance. Medium is 8000, high is 13000, and ultra is 20000 if I recall correctly. At work and don't have a F4 ini to double check.
> After using that, I'm typically staying above 40fps in cities. Although I need to disable ENB at times otherwise things just crawl.
> 
> "Good" mods won't be around till the not only the GECK is released, but when the script extension is released as well.


Why would you disable ENB? All it is at this point is a fix, there are no graphical components so it only has performance benefits.

Also if you guys are having trouble with shadows check out Boris' dynamic shadow tool, it lowers the shadow draw distance when your framerate goes below a set number. I used to get ~20 fps in the heart of Boston, now I get ~35.

Medium shadow distance is 3000, same as low.

Lastly F4SE alpha is out, very very limited functionality but it's being worked on. That and with Fo4Edit alpha being released means we're probably gonna have a full set of tools before Bethesda graces us with their "Creation Kit" or whatever they want to call it this time around.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Why would you disable ENB? All it is at this point is a fix, there are no graphical components so it only has performance benefits.
> 
> Also if you guys are having trouble with shadows check out Boris' dynamic shadow tool, it lowers the shadow draw distance when your framerate goes below a set number. I used to get ~20 fps in the heart of Boston, now I get ~35.
> 
> Medium shadow distance is 3000, same as low.
> 
> Lastly F4SE alpha is out, very very limited functionality but it's being worked on. That and with Fo4Edit alpha being released means we're probably gonna have a full set of tools before Bethesda graces us with their "Creation Kit" or whatever they want to call it this time around.


How do you know his enb doesn't have any graphic tweaks? I keep rereading his post but I just don't get it.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Why would you disable ENB? All it is at this point is a fix, there are no graphical components so it only has performance benefits.
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How do you know his enb doesn't have any graphic tweaks? I keep rereading his post but I just don't get it.


Hit a few spots where I drop down to 17 FPS, turning off ReShade and it shoots right back to 60 FPS. Using "Enhanced Wasteland Preset". (Non DoF version)
First spot was coming up on the Boston Airport from the south west. Crawled down to 17 FPS, hit scroll look to turn off the preset, 60 FPS.

No big deal for me, I'm scooting just fine 99% of the time, just disable it when I hit an area that struggles. Typically at 3.5gb ram and 3.5gb vram usage during my play session and said crawls are during these reported numbers as well.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How do you know his enb doesn't have any graphic tweaks? I keep rereading his post but I just don't get it.


ENB for Fallout 4 does not have _any_ graphic tweaks yet.

I see now he was talking about ReShade, not ENB.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> ENB for Fallout 4 does not have _any_ graphic tweaks yet.
> 
> I see now he was talking about ReShade, not ENB.


Yeah, I've gone through too many different third party effects to remember the exact one I settled on.
ReShade is the only one, to me, that doesn't detract from the original art style of the game. Other popular ENB based effects just seemed to change it way too much and I didn't find it visually immersive anymore.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Lastly F4SE alpha is out, very very limited functionality but it's being worked on. That and with Fo4Edit alpha being released means we're probably gonna have a full set of tools before Bethesda graces us with their "Creation Kit" or whatever they want to call it this time around.


You say that like script extender and FO4edit can be full substitutes for a full SDK in Creation Kit. They're not. Also I imagine it will again be called G.E.C.K. Such a perfect name.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You say that like script extender and FO4edit can be full substitutes for a full SDK in Creation Kit. They're not. Also I imagine it will again be called G.E.C.K. Such a perfect name.


If Fo4Edit is anything like TesVedit or Fo3Edit when fully developed it'll be pretty close to the dev kit. It can do almost everything (and some things the CK can't) regarding plugins. In my opinion the xEdit programs are a lot easier to use and more stable then the official dev kits.

I believe scripting is done in Papyrus again, so that's all external to either program. I'm not good with scripting stuff so I typically stay away from that.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hit a few spots where I drop down to 17 FPS, turning off ReShade and it shoots right back to 60 FPS. Using "Enhanced Wasteland Preset". (Non DoF version)
> First spot was coming up on the Boston Airport from the south west. Crawled down to 17 FPS, hit scroll look to turn off the preset, 60 FPS.
> 
> No big deal for me, I'm scooting just fine 99% of the time, just disable it when I hit an area that struggles. Typically at 3.5gb ram and 3.5gb vram usage during my play session and said crawls are during these reported numbers as well.


That preset has ambient light wich easily takes 15 fps. You can disable it in GemFX.cfg

You should also disable FXAA or SMAA if it's enabled since it's pointless to use two temporary aliasing at the same time.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Hey guys!

Just started playing the game yesterday and it is awesome so far.

Definitely the best game for me this year along the Witcher 3.


----------



## MonarchX

Just found basic combat armor pieces and they SUCK. Aside from Power Armors, are there any armors aside from leather, raiders, combat, and the synth one? I was hoping to see some awesome full-body-coverage combat armor or similar, not just over-powered Power Armors, which so easily accessible that it makes you God at level 1...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just found basic combat armor pieces and they SUCK. Aside from Power Armors, are there any armors aside from leather, raiders, combat, and the synth one? I was hoping to see some awesome full-body-coverage combat armor or similar, not just over-powered Power Armors, which so easily accessible that it makes you God at level 1...


Honestly it's hard to find a full set of a good armor

And i'd still choose armors who modify your SPECIAL over more resistance

If there's anything i can advice you is to do the Railroad quests in order to be able to modify your outfit. For example right now i have a military outfit with the additional armor and that leaves me at 200 dmg resistance.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Honestly it's hard to find a full set of a good armor
> 
> And i'd still choose armors who modify your SPECIAL over more resistance
> 
> If there's anything i can advice you is to do the Railroad quests in order to be able to modify your outfit. For example right now i have a military outfit with the additional armor and that leaves me at 200 dmg resistance.


Armors were always my passion in Fallout games, but this one seems to require modding to get a nice set, which requires high Str. that is otherwise useless for my Sneak and Snipe build.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Honestly it's hard to find a full set of a good armor
> 
> And i'd still choose armors who modify your SPECIAL over more resistance
> 
> If there's anything i can advice you is to do the Railroad quests in order to be able to modify your outfit. For example right now i have a military outfit with the additional armor and that leaves me at 200 dmg resistance.


Wait, where is that? What quest? I want to modify my minuteman outfit

*EDIT: I already joined Brotherhood. Does that mean I won't be able to get the mod?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just found basic combat armor pieces and they SUCK. Aside from Power Armors, are there any armors aside from leather, raiders, combat, and the synth one? I was hoping to see some awesome full-body-coverage combat armor or similar, not just over-powered Power Armors, which so easily accessible that it makes you God at level 1...


Unique combat armor and unique synth are going to be the default best all around top layer pieces. If you do the Railroad you get ballistic weave mod you can use on certain clothing items that make them pretty good/OP. See here: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Ballistic_weave

I use a Mk5 railroad outfit with the mod that lets you wear armor on top of outfits and have ~200 resistance in both fields with some radiation resist as well, lets me stay out of power armor indefinitely and have more fun.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Just found basic combat armor pieces and they SUCK. Aside from Power Armors, are there any armors aside from leather, raiders, combat, and the synth one? I was hoping to see some awesome full-body-coverage combat armor or similar, not just over-powered Power Armors, which so easily accessible that it makes you God at level 1...


Pretty much all 'basic' armor sucks. Even basic power armor isn't that special. Power armor pieces get damaged, break, then you're just in a frame.

I think I'm joining the sides of what others have said... are you actually playing this game at all? Or are you just seeing a single aspect and then complaining about it and asking why instead of playing?

There is a very strong crafting component to the game for a reason. You upgrade your gear and make it suck less. MANY enemies also drop a variety of upgraded gear, up to and including unique gear. Wearing a full set of even partially upgraded combat armor or leathers is reasonably defensive if you don't play like this is Doom or Counter Strike and charge at enemies. You wear combat armor if you plan on being a main line soldier type. You wear leathers if you are more sneaky/passive. You can mix, match, and mod all of these to suit your needs as well. There are several full body single outfits as well, but they tend to lack in comparison to normal sets of equipment.

Again, power armor is also NOT over powered. There are numerous frames you can find fairly easily, but if you make using power armor your 'go-to' method of wasteland wandering, you'll find yourself out of fusion cores (and therefor power armor) before too long. You also have to maintain and repair your power armor, which requires scavenging for components. It is reasonably balanced so that wearing power armor ALL the time is not a pick up and go type thing. You'll also find rather quickly as you actually play the game in any reasonable amount, power armor doesn't stop you from dying. NOT in the slightest. Wander into a super mutant den of any size and you're likely to find one with a missile launcher. Those rip right though, since they're MISSILES. Numerous bullets, grenades, melee weapons, etc etc... you know... damage dealing things, will also still kill you. Damage resistance is NOT damage immunity.

Even the mythical X-01 Power Armor doesn't make you a god. Enough of anything can and will take you down. Go head to head with a Mirelurk Queen on anything but easy or normal and you'll have a rough time. Mirelurk Kings (or any non-standard Mirelurk), and most advanced enemies can also just rip through you if you don't play smart.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Does armor rly influence sneaking? I mean, do enemies notice you easier if you are wearing combat instead of leather armor?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Does armor rly influence sneaking? I mean, do enemies notice you easier if you are wearing combat instead of leather armor?


The mods can and do. The other argument would be weight vs resistances. Unsure if armor weight plays a role into sneaking, however.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Does armor rly influence sneaking? I mean, do enemies notice you easier if you are wearing combat instead of leather armor?


I don't think regular armor affects your sneaking just whether you're in power armor or not, however you CAN get unique armor that does enhance sneak detection rates and the stealth boy module on a power armor torso can be useful depending on who you are.

Mostly just whether or not you have a flash light on, if you're in direct light, and how fast you're moving. And then armor rates and agility/perks on top of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Honestly it's hard to find a full set of a good armor
> 
> And i'd still choose armors who modify your SPECIAL over more resistance
> 
> If there's anything i can advice you is to do the Railroad quests in order to be able to modify your outfit. For example right now i have a military outfit with the additional armor and that leaves me at 200 dmg resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Armors were always my passion in Fallout games, but this one seems to require modding to get a nice set, which requires high Str. that is otherwise useless for my Sneak and Snipe build.
Click to expand...

keep it light, your sneak decreases with the weight of your armor


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Again, power armor is also NOT over powered. There are numerous frames you can find fairly easily, but if you make using power armor your 'go-to' method of wasteland wandering, you'll find yourself out of fusion cores (and therefor power armor) before too long. \


Eh, that isn't necessarily true. I've been playing on Survivalist difficulty and I use my power armor pretty much constantly. With the right perks, cores last a LONG time. I'm level 57 and I still find cores faster than I can use them. I have 40 right now. It DOES require a lot of materials to maintain on Survivalist though, but as of now, I'm still only using B grade parts so they break pretty fast.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 48 hours in about LV 28 just starting the main brotherhood questline
> but having a little break as im a little burned out at the min
> the endless fast travel to base to store junk and to diamond city to sell stuff is getting to me lol
> but i cant stop looting everywhere


That was me. I finally decided, how much level 1 raider leathers do i really need? Aparell is not needed unless it's more powerfull or something i want.

I finally started the Brotherhood. Oh yeah! Glad i waited.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It needs soooo much before it can be played as a good game, not some slappped-together junk.


Here we go again... This game is far from slapped together. Oh never mind


----------



## MonarchX

I AM playing the game. I am level 13 or 14 now and I have not really done much questing. I just explore the game. It's more fun that way and reminds me of Fallout 2.

I was also comparing the large variety of guns in Fallout 4 to minimal variety of armors.

There should be some awesome light armors that look GOOD, like the Glass Armor in TES games.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay my first real some what "game breaking" bug. A terminal in Vault 81 had no text on it so I couldn't open the door that was tied to it, I ended up using the console to open it.


----------



## gr4474

How do you make companions wear armor or whatever?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> How do you make companions wear armor or whatever?


Put it into their inventory, mouse over it, and press T.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Wait, where is that? What quest? I want to modify my minuteman outfit
> 
> *EDIT: I already joined Brotherhood. Does that mean I won't be able to get the mod?


Nah. You need to trigger the Road to freedom quest near the park street station. Then go to Old North Church. I recon i did like 5 missions before they i needed to decide between them or BoS.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Nah. You need to trigger the Road to freedom quest near the park street station. Then go to Old North Church. I recon i did like 5 missions before they i needed to decide between them or BoS.


Why decide? I just about finished the minute men quests, even though I still have a couple of settlements to save and set up. I then joined the Brotherhood.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Put it into their inventory, mouse over it, and press T.


Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

My settlements never get attacked! Don't know why. Half of my settlements have 18 people per location, with food water bedding and defences.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My settlements never get attacked! Don't know why. Half of my settlements have 18 people per location, with food water bedding and defences.


If your defenses are higher then your food/water then the chances of getting attacked are much lower sadly.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If your defenses are higher then your food/water then the chances of getting attacked are much lower sadly.


So that's how it works....
That's stupid really. You should be able to control the likelyhood of settlements getting attacked via an in-game setting. Such as 10% chance of any settlement getting attacked and so on.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So that's how it works....
> That's stupid really. You should be able to control the likelyhood of settlements getting attacked via an in-game setting. Such as 10% chance of any settlement getting attacked and so on.


I don't think that's stupid, it makes sense that most Raider groups won't attack a really well armed settlement. The player shouldn't have that ability lol, that's like letting the player control random Wasteland encounters (although what you propose is this but in a specific way).


----------



## DoomDash

You guys either aren't far enough into the game or you're doing something completely different than me. I've had settlements with 80-100 defense attacked by huge Raider groups with 3 Legendary raiders. They come equipped with rocket launchers half the time, melting some of my defense very quickly. The attacks really ramp up the higher level you are in my experience. I can't tell you the exact in game reason they ramp up the attacks but they've gotten extremely hard.

And no my food and water are no where near as high as my defense in basically all my settlements.

Anyway something is wrong with my computer now, what terrible luck. Can't play more than 20 minutes without a black screen.... tried nearly everything I could think of outside swapping hardware with my buddy. Progress is slow playing now, and I get discouraged quickly crashing. (It's not just Fallout I found out).


----------



## Valor958

Ive run into some crazy raids as well. Just had a attack made up of some 10 or so super mutant brutes, most having miniguns, 2 missiles launchers, and 3 mutant hounds... took me a few attempts and a LOT of heavy fire to get through it. I probably should have worn power armor but I didnt since i'm trying to be more sneaky... bleh


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You guys either aren't far enough into the game or you're doing something completely different than me. I've had settlements with 80-100 defense attacked by huge Raider groups with 3 Legendary raiders. They come equipped with rocket launchers half the time, melting some of my defense very quickly. The attacks really ramp up the higher level you are in my experience. I can't tell you the exact in game reason they ramp up the attacks but they've gotten extremely hard.
> 
> And no my food and water are no where near as high as my defense in basically all my settlements.
> 
> Anyway something is wrong with my computer now, what terrible luck. Can't play more than 20 minutes without a black screen.... tried nearly everything I could think of outside swapping hardware with my buddy. Progress is slow playing now, and I get discouraged quickly crashing. (It's not just Fallout I found out).


My highest level (with the main questline finished) was 55, red rocket was at 30ish defense and half of that in terms of people, food, water. Red rocket never got attacked once so yeah....

Edit: That's also in 130 hours played too.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> My highest level (with the main questline finished) was 55, red rocket was at 30ish defense and half of that in terms of people, food, water. Red rocket never got attacked once so yeah....
> 
> Edit: That's also in 130 hours played too.


It seems to me they only target certain ones. I've never had Red Rocket attacked either, but they hit Country Crossing or w/e, Boathouse, etc all the time.

But yeah I'm around level 57 atm, but it's been going on for awhile now where I get major attacks.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It seems to me they only target certain ones. I've never had Red Rocket attacked either, but they hit Country Crossing or w/e, Boathouse, etc all the time.
> 
> But yeah I'm around level 57 atm, but it's been going on for awhile now where I get major attacks.


Don't remember the name of it but that farm to the south east of red rocket always got hit for me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If there's one thing I like collecting in Fallout, it's Nuka Cola


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> No more durability, you can break down the weapons for parts, sell them, or equip your settlers.


I haven't been able to break down or reasseble weapons. Just swap parts out of an existing gun. Is there a method I'm missing?


----------



## Wihglah

I had a good night, found a new power armor set and a full combat armour set as well.

Had to clear a town of feral ghouls though.

Interesting new bug for me - my HUD contacted to the left about 20% of the screen width. Reload sorted it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Decided to add some mods tonight, seem to be running pretty smooth but the new Crimson drivers from AMD have produced a small compass bug / glitch but I can live it it for now.

Not a horrible glitch but a little annoying.



My mods so far, English Strings for Fallout, Better Item Sorting, Full Dialogue Interface, Settlement Supplies Expanded (SSEx) (this ones kinda cool), Optimized Vanilla Textures, Improved Map with Visible Roads. Probably going to leave it at that for the mods for now.

Been doing the Silver Shroud quests and dear god does that gun suck







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Decided to add some mods tonight, seem to be running pretty smooth but the new Crimson drivers from AMD have produced a small compass bug / glitch but I can live it it for now.
> 
> Not a horrible glitch but a little annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> My mods so far, English Strings for Fallout, Better Item Sorting, Full Dialogue Interface, Settlement Supplies Expanded (SSEx) (this ones kinda cool), Optimized Vanilla Textures, Improved Map with Visible Roads. Probably going to leave it at that for the mods for now.
> 
> Been doing the Silver Shroud quests and dear god does that gun suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the same glitch with the UI compass. Have you tried running shader cache? I'm wondering if it makes any kind of difference in this game for the CPU limited places.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have the same glitch with the UI compass. Have you tried running shader cache? I'm wondering if it makes any kind of difference in this game for the CPU limited places.


What's shader cache? lol


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I haven't been able to break down or reasseble weapons. Just swap parts out of an existing gun. Is there a method I'm missing?


Not at home to try, but I swore it was R (on PC) when working on the weapon workbench.

From the Scrapper perk: "Waste not, want not! You can salvage uncommon components like screws, aluminum, and copper when scrapping weapons and armor."


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Why decide? I just about finished the minute men quests, even though I still have a couple of settlements to save and set up. I then joined the Brotherhood.


Ahem..you will understand why. Minuteman are the only ones who are neutral.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> What's shader cache? lol


Check your Radeon Software Crimson settings. Shader cache compiles shaders and stores them so they can be reused, to take load off the CPU.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So Im confused people say the crimson driver is the same as the last beta, but I went from the beta to crimson release and saw a nice bump in F4 runs a lot smoother now. Also it does something weird with the GPU utilization. Before it was always pegged at 99-100% Now it does this:


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyway something is wrong with my computer now, what terrible luck. Can't play more than 20 minutes without a black screen.... tried nearly everything I could think of outside swapping hardware with my buddy. Progress is slow playing now, and I get discouraged quickly crashing. (It's not just Fallout I found out).


Might be time for a restore or reinstall of windows.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Check your Radeon Software Crimson settings. Shader cache compiles shaders and stores them so they can be reused, to take load off the CPU.


Tried it on, off & AMD Optimized doesn't seem to work.

Might play with the game settings again and see if I can work this one out.


----------



## bahn

Installed the Beta patch. Now I cant use the number pad to change weapons


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Check your Radeon Software Crimson settings. Shader cache compiles shaders and stores them so they can be reused, to take load off the CPU.


This has actually caused problems for me and plenty of others on NVIDIA.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Thought I'd play some of this to get away from seeing all Christmas crap on Facebook etc, went exploring while on a Silver Shroud mission...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thought I'd play some of this to get away from seeing all Christmas crap on Facebook etc, went exploring while on a Silver Shroud mission...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Then I'm guessing the mod for 50's Christmas music replacer for Freedom Radio might not be for you lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Then I'm guessing the mod for 50's Christmas music replacer for Freedom Radio might not be for you lol


Hahah yeah... no







.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Ahem..you will understand why. Minuteman are the only ones who are neutral.


I already joined the Brotherhood and the Railroad. I later did a mission for Dan that was investigating the Compound. It was perfect timing after getting the Railroads perspective. It was a really hard decision on what to do there. I will continue as far as I can until I have to choose. Did I mess up?


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Then I'm guessing the mod for 50's Christmas music replacer for Freedom Radio might not be for you lol


Were the Christmas music mods deleted off of Nexus? I can't find them.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Were the Christmas music mods deleted off of Nexus? I can't find them.


Yup, just used the direct link from the two versions I have on my NMM, doesn't exist. Guessing copyright strike on that lol, let me know if you want the .rar of it, can upload tomorrow sometime.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

For anyone having the compass issue due to the new Crimson drivers:

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2707/?


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yup, just used the direct link from the two versions I have on my NMM, doesn't exist. Guessing copyright strike on that lol, let me know if you want the .rar of it, can upload tomorrow sometime.


If you don't mind that would be awesome. I'm in a Christmas mood


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> For anyone having the compass issue due to the new Crimson drivers:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2707/?


ooo thanks, I'll try this now







.

Edit, thanks that fixed it







.


----------



## gr4474

I was just fighting some raiders on a bunch of boats near the Brotherhood ship, when one of their fighter ships started shooting at the raiders. Some heavy laser fire took out the Brotherhood ship. Is that something I could have prevented? I'm looking for where it could have come from, but so far can't find anything.

Edit: I left to drop off junk and came back to find another ship fighting. I ran over there and killed a Mr. Handy and Assaultron that was blasting at the ship. One of the engines was on fire, and I'm sure I saved it. It landed and dropped off a patrol. Don't know if it makes a difference or not, but was cool.


----------



## Pandabird

Vertibirds crashing in random brotherhood invasion areas is normal and nothing to worry about. Nothing to loot near them either.
There's a random event that repeats near the edge of glowing sea where a lone vertibird does a drive-by (fly-by? xD) and mows down a group of random enemies just to go crash into a nearby building.

I still check out the wrecks for corpses/holotapes tho just to be sure it's not a random quest starting.

Another heavily damaged one appeared to be hostile in a random area i was in (gunners?) but Valentine shot it down


----------



## kremtok

Gunners boarded a landed vertibird and it became a bit of a fight in my game a few days ago. Danse and I shot it down pretty easily, though.


----------



## Azefore

Link to 50's xmas music mod, two files in there, one's just an update that was released before it got pulled, just overwrite in NMM like normal.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tvtqwc09dk7vvz0/AAA3HrL7GKjNhDKPVDbc2aKSa?dl=0


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I started over because I killed some important side mission people.....Trying survivor mode, any good mods to make them not bullet sponges?


----------



## Valor958

Well near one of my 'sploded Vertibirds I did manage to find BoS corpses to loot. As I mentioned earlier it was near some breweries that had a lot of super mutants that had taken residence. 2-3 Vertibirds total in the conflict and at least 2 were downed. One that landed in near me in between a group of cars surrounded by a fence... turned into a VERY bad day as the wreckage began to bounce around violently, which caused a series of chain reaction car explosions, sending the wreckage sky high lol. Freaked me the heck out since it was all of 15 feet from me and I was running for dear life. The other one was in front of some super mutant building and did have 3 BoS corpses with it. 2 Field Scribes and a Lancer. The lancers are usually the pilots, which leads me to believe this was the crew from the wreckage. Nothing special on any of them except holotags, but still. Fun to behold


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I started over because I killed some important side mission people.....Trying survivor mode, any good mods to make them not bullet sponges?


Nope, survivor mode = bullet sponge mode. Only notable difference between that are 'very hard', is you heal much slower in survival as well. Makes some of the spontaneous group fights VERY difficult since you get bursted down in like 1 second


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I started over because I killed some important side mission people.....Trying survivor mode, any good mods to make them not bullet sponges?


I use this. Mobs do x2 damage in survival mode that mod just gives you x2 as well works perfectly. Also as the weeks, months, years go by, one can say "There's a mod for that"

Edit: You can also try this


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I use this. Mobs do x2 damage in survival mode that mod just gives you x2 as well works perfectly. Also as the weeks, months, years go by, one can say "There's a mod for that"


lol true. This game is going to have some amazing mods in the future im sure.

I tried a new reshade preset, and so far its the best. Called UBER fidelity suite. Check it out, you take one heck of a performance hit, but still playeable, and looks great.


----------



## Valor958

I'm avoiding most mods until my 2nd or so playthrough. Mostly, i'm worried about breaking achievement tracking lol. So frequently I'll start using mods and then achievs stop noting







I work too hard in my gaming to not be recognized by the interwebz!!! >.<

lol.

I think my 2nd playthrough I'll be going more for a gunslinger rebel, whereas now I'm a tough, but lovable, melee assassin type. I do love my swords. I'll probably be sneaky next time too, just more gun oriented. I have taken zero gun skills, minus scrounger and the smithing ones.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm avoiding most mods until my 2nd or so playthrough. Mostly, i'm worried about breaking achievement tracking lol. So frequently I'll start using mods and then achievs stop noting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work too hard in my gaming to not be recognized by the interwebz!!! >.<
> 
> lol.
> 
> I think my 2nd playthrough I'll be going more for a gunslinger rebel, whereas now I'm a tough, but lovable, melee assassin type. I do love my swords. I'll probably be sneaky next time too, just more gun oriented. I have taken zero gun skills, minus scrounger and the smithing ones.


Never heard of mods breaking achievements. The only way that I know of is using console command do but that's an easy fix, after using the command just save and restart. Also nothing wrong with using mods on your first playthrough because sometimes you'll run into something that just bugs you, ie survival mode damage.


----------



## opt33

I wouldnt worry about bullet sponges on survival mode, just makes it more rewarding when you max out the best guns/armor/perks...once you do, the only bullet sponge will be yourself. I never used power armor (annoying), and I didnt use stealth (requires different perks). My non-power armor was 300+/300+/75 when I finished on survival at level 61. By the end I was overpowered and could effortlessly kill swarms of enemies with adequate ammo and stimpacks. Just early on you have to be careful and pick your fights, but that is the way it should be.


----------



## gr4474

Crap. I failed the mission "Kiddnapping at Nordhagen Beach" because I didn't get there in time.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Link to 50's xmas music mod, two files in there, one's just an update that was released before it got pulled, just overwrite in NMM like normal.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tvtqwc09dk7vvz0/AAA3HrL7GKjNhDKPVDbc2aKSa?dl=0


Thanks!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Crap. I failed the mission "Kiddnapping at Nordhagen Beach" because I didn't get there in time.


They're repeatable, can just let them sit, I let Kidnapping at Tenpines Bluff keep going and going


----------



## DoomDash

Just beat the game, 122 hours, level 63 iirc.

I'd give the game an 8.5/10. Ending was awful.


----------



## Alvarado

What? A Bethesda game with poor writing? What a surprise!







At the end of the day Bethesda focuses on world design.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What? A Bethesda game with poor writing? What a surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day Bethesda focuses on world design.


Which is much more important for a game than story... beside game-play and atmosphere ofc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just beat the game, 122 hours, level 63 iirc.
> 
> I'd give the game an 8.5/10. Ending was awful.


I wouldn't necessarily call it the ending for the game, just the ending of one of many (albeit the longest) quest linee.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it the ending for the game, just the ending of one of many (albeit the longest) quest linee.


Either way I was expecting more.


----------



## Waleh

Can we expect any black Friday deals for Fallout 4 on PC? Thanks


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Can we expect any black Friday deals for Fallout 4 on PC? Thanks


I highly doubt it if anything 10% at the max.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I highly doubt it if anything 10% at the max.


Ah okay, thanks! I'm debating using G2A or one of those other websites to purchase the game. It's $80 here in Canada which is steep.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Can we expect any black Friday deals for Fallout 4 on PC? Thanks


Should have grabbed it for 22% off from GMG a couple weeks before launch!


----------



## Mopar63

Anyone seen a place that has Settlement Blueprints to give ideas for building your settlement.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Anyone seen a place that has Settlement Blueprints to give ideas for building your settlement.


https://www.reddit.com/r/falloutsettlements/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish I could change my follower's hairstyles, especially Curie's. Short, short haired women just aren't my type, but her strange accent intrigues me.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish I could change my follower's hairstyles, especially Curie's. Short, short haired women just aren't my type, but her strange accent intrigues me.


Like I always say, There's a mod for that. Also, since when is french a "strange" accent?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Not at home to try, but I swore it was R (on PC) when working on the weapon workbench.
> 
> From the Scrapper perk: "Waste not, want not! You can salvage uncommon components like screws, aluminum, and copper when scrapping weapons and armor."


That's scrapping. I mean break it down into (or ideally reassemble from) gun components. I.e. Receiver, stock, sights, etc..

I tend to collect pieces of guns. A looted gun will often have one or more handy components on it, so there's this long involved process of swapping out a standard component for the useful ones leaving a vanilla weapon and some parts. Thing is I've got the parts to left over to make like 20 vanilla weapons, and it takes forever.

I was hoping there was a way to just disassemble or reassemble a weapon.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If your defenses are higher then your food/water then the chances of getting attacked are much lower sadly.


That is handy. I've got only 3 settlements and am spending all my time hopping back and forth to keep them managed. So much so that I can't do any exploring.

I finally got sick of it and palisaded all of them. That was a terrifyingly large amount of building materials.

All of them have two story tall surrounding walls and serpentine entrances filled with turrets. I figure if I couldn't possibly live through a given gauntlet it's probably enough.

They all have two or three way facing fire kill boxes so one of the turrets will be scoring crits.


----------



## Thetbrett

IIm 22 hours in and have had a crash and bug free run so far. Haven't gone mad with the mods, in fact, after turning on MFAA in NCP, i don't feel the need for any ENB's etc, looks good enough for me at 1440p.. I get no frame dips either, just smooth 60 fps, although a little microstutter that i have gotten used to, certainly not as bad as FC 4. Getting to the point where all the factions are available to me, but having Piper as my companion, i get the feeling she doesn't like the brotherhood at all, will have to switch to keep the romance going. I gave up on settlements, seems too much like a chore.. Lost one to an attack i knew nothing about, but I did firm up Sanctuary, and they are 90 % happy, but I leave it alone. The only problem i have is getting enough ammo for my fav weapons. Pretty scarce at points, and I guess that would one benefit of having lots of settlements?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> IIm 22 hours in and have had a crash and bug free run so far. Haven't gone mad with the mods, in fact, after turning on MFAA in NCP, i don't feel the need for any ENB's etc, looks good enough for me at 1440p.. I get no frame dips either, just smooth 60 fps, although a little microstutter that i have gotten used to, certainly not as bad as FC 4. Getting to the point where all the factions are available to me, but having Piper as my companion, i get the feeling she doesn't like the brotherhood at all, will have to switch to keep the romance going. I gave up on settlements, seems too much like a chore.. Lost one to an attack i knew nothing about, but I did firm up Sanctuary, and they are 90 % happy, but I leave it alone. The only problem i have is getting enough ammo for my fav weapons. Pretty scarce at points, and I guess that would one benefit of having lots of settlements?


Have you checked your FPS in busy downtown Boston? No matter what hardware people are running, people are dipping to the high 30's low 40's due to the engine's inherit CPU limitations.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Have you checked your FPS in busy downtown Boston? No matter what hardware people are running, people are dipping to the high 30's low 40's due to the engine's inherit CPU limitations.


I always drop into the teens/20s when I'm in front of Faneuil Hall.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah outside I am around ~40-50fps with the new AMD Crimson drivers, but near downtown I get a gloriously, cinematic 23-27fps. Not really that bothered, I remember playing Crysis 2 maxed out at 12fps average on my 5870 through-out the entire campaign









I just wanted them graphics!


----------



## MonarchX

FINALLY I got Fallout 4 to a point where it looks OK and plays well. I kind of HATE how I have to look through all the new mods and old ones too for updates. I think I have over 150 mods installed right now, most of which are graphics-related. Optimized Vanilla Textures player a huge role in this performance increase!

The game runs really well for me right now with uGridsToLoad=9. I get 40fps when viewing those extreme landscapes and 60fps in other areas, although I do have ShadowBoost Shadow Distance range set to 10000-15000.

BTW, ENB for Fallout 4 fixed several issues and allowed for:
iPresentInterval=0
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=1

WITHOUT negatively affecting the game as long as V-Sync and Frame-Limiter are enabled (st to default 61fps)! This fixes a major bug where players get stuck after using a computer terminal and of course it eradicates all mouse acceleration! It even fixed some odd physics I saw earlier where random objects or even NPC's fly up in the sky!

P.S. It kind of sucks that I have some OCD and end up not using Fallout 4 Mod Manager or Nexus Mod Manager because i just had to organize all the mods with my own folder system. Now when certain texture packs come out, I have to install them, and often use previously installed textures, which have not been yet updated, on top of those texture packs every freaking time... Does ESP order matter???


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Have you checked your FPS in busy downtown Boston? No matter what hardware people are running, people are dipping to the high 30's low 40's due to the engine's inherit CPU limitations.


I haven't ventured further south than Diamond City as yet. I've been questing east of there, took care of Swan. Did the freedom road, that was all at 60.
Edit. This is with God rays low shadows medium. Everything else ultra, no into tweaks apart from the iinterval thing to get 60.


----------



## GoLDii3

FYI,shadow distance values are heavily flawed on the own game presets.

Shadow distance value from medium to high goes from 4000 to 14000.

That's almost four times the medium values. You gotta tweak 'dem .ini files to get the most out of your build.


----------



## Alex132

30000 shadow distance or bust


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Something is wrong is yall are dropping low in the cities. I have a weaker rig with a ton of visual mods and im only hitting 50 FPS min majority of the time its 60 flat. That's not normal.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Something is wrong is yall are dropping low in the cities. I have a weaker rig with a ton of visual mods and im only hitting 50 FPS min majority of the time its 60 flat. That's not normal.


I thought so too but it's not all cities that cause the drops. Only near Goodneighbor do I experience them.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought so too but it's not all cities that cause the drops. Only near Goodneighbor do I experience them.


Sound about right same here, drop in that north eastern quadrant for me as well. But its such a minority, if others are dropping more frequently then a setting has to be off or something. I have everything but godrays and shadow distance maxed. With cinematic (uber reshade) and texture mods.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sound about right same here, drop in that north eastern quadrant for me as well. But its such a minority, if others are dropping more frequently then a setting has to be off or something. I have everything but godrays and shadow distance maxed. With cinematic (uber reshade) and texture mods.


I have everything maxed and I'm not using any texture mods or post-process injectors.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Something is wrong is yall are dropping low in the cities. I have a weaker rig with a ton of visual mods and im only hitting 50 FPS min majority of the time its 60 flat. That's not normal.


For this game, sadly it is. There is no occlusion culling for shadows so in busy areas the draw calls shoot up to over 20k. This makes it so the game engine chokes because DX11 can't handle that many draw calls, so your CPU sits around doing nothing while your GPU waits around too. If you want to read more about it check the ENB forums, it's pretty well documented. Boris' dynamic shadow tool does help by lowering the shadow distances when framerate gets low, but even then by the Corvega factory I still get 25 FPS with an overclocked i7 and two R9 290/x video cards. Not to mention the absolute lack of support for multi-GPU configs...

It's pretty ridiculous that recommended hardware gets <30 FPS in the cities on default ultra settings.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Ending was awful.


Don't even want to hear that. You can ruin people's game like that...or at least effect it negatively.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> FINALLY I got Fallout 4 to a point where it looks OK and plays well. I kind of HATE how I have to look through all the new mods and old ones too for updates. I think I have over 150 mods installed right now, most of which are graphics-related. Optimized Vanilla Textures player a huge role in this performance increase!
> 
> The game runs really well for me right now with uGridsToLoad=9. I get 40fps when viewing those extreme landscapes and 60fps in other areas, although I do have ShadowBoost Shadow Distance range set to 10000-15000.
> 
> BTW, ENB for Fallout 4 fixed several issues and allowed for:
> iPresentInterval=0
> bForceIgnoreSmoothness=1
> 
> WITHOUT negatively affecting the game as long as V-Sync and Frame-Limiter are enabled (st to default 61fps)! This fixes a major bug where players get stuck after using a computer terminal and of course it eradicates all mouse acceleration! It even fixed some odd physics I saw earlier where random objects or even NPC's fly up in the sky!
> 
> P.S. It kind of sucks that I have some OCD and end up not using Fallout 4 Mod Manager or Nexus Mod Manager because i just had to organize all the mods with my own folder system. Now when certain texture packs come out, I have to install them, and often use previously installed textures, which have not been yet updated, on top of those texture packs every freaking time... Does ESP order matter???


esp order will become extremely important the more mods you have and after the geck comes out and the really impressive mods choke out...the mods lower on the list will overwrite the higher ones if they change the same values...unless the conflict is too severe thus is what causes major ctds and save file corruptions...I'm not sure if anyone is planning to update loot or boss for fallout four but those programs have you a generally stable load order if load order conflicts was the issue in previous games and you could easily couple clicks and order your mods again after installing new ones...all you guys coming in now have it so easy...you'll never knew the strife of editing a text file line by line to add a mid or change load order


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> P.S. It kind of sucks that I have some OCD and end up not using Fallout 4 Mod Manager or Nexus Mod Manager because i just had to organize all the mods with my own folder system. Now when certain texture packs come out, I have to install them, and often use previously installed textures, which have not been yet updated, on top of those texture packs every freaking time... Does ESP order matter???


ESP *load order is the most important thing of modding.* You can break your saves, crash to desktop, or flat out refuse to launch. I get the feeling we'll see you come asking why your game is crashing and its just a simple out of order mod.


----------



## funfordcobra

Gah my cloud save is MIA and had to start my 90 hour game over..









Well, at least I get to use SLI from the start this time...

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20151123_125917.jpg.html

I have 2 7' bobbleheads coming in the mail too; the strength and intelligence ones. They were out of pereption.









I'm only keeping one and giving the other to my little bro. He's actually not little, he's 5'5 450lbs lol. I guess I should have said YOUNGER brother.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> For this game, sadly it is. There is no occlusion culling for shadows so in busy areas the draw calls shoot up to over 20k. This makes it so the game engine chokes because DX11 can't handle that many draw calls, so your CPU sits around doing nothing while your GPU waits around too. If you want to read more about it check the ENB forums, it's pretty well documented. Boris' dynamic shadow tool does help by lowering the shadow distances when framerate gets low, but even then by the Corvega factory I still get 25 FPS with an overclocked i7 and two R9 290/x video cards. Not to mention the absolute lack of support for multi-GPU configs...
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous that recommended hardware gets <30 FPS in the cities on default ultra settings.


So your a bit confused here. I never said there are not issues with the engine/cfg of the game, I said I have a lesser system and I do not get that so a setting must be off. Allowing the game to continue with the shadow and tess issues it has, is a user error. By that of course I mean the dev is responsible, however you are as well for not googling a fix. Took me an hour of having the game to know to set godrays to low, reduce draw distance, shadow, mapping etc.

You can adjust most of these settings without losing any visual fidelity. Use the head room generated for improved lighting or textures, as I have done. My game looks pretty good imo and yall have way beefier rigs than I do. Adjust the right settings and you should see the stuttering in crowded areas go away.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So your a bit confused here. I never said there are not issues with the engine/cfg of the game, I said I have a lesser system and I do not get that so a setting must be off. Allowing the game to continue with the shadow and tess issues it has, is a user error. By that of course I mean the dev is responsible, however you are as well for not googling a fix. Took me an hour of having the game to know to set godrays to low, reduce draw distance, shadow, mapping etc.
> 
> You can adjust most of these settings without losing any visual fidelity. Use the head room generated for improved lighting or textures, as I have done. My game looks pretty good imo and yall have way beefier rigs than I do. Adjust the right settings and you should see the stuttering in crowded areas go away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, slightly off-topic but, what outfit is that?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm, slightly off-topic but, what outfit is that?


IIRC the outfit from the Drifter dead right outside of sanctuary.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone else happy to see physics in hair? Will make hair retextures with physics so much easier for modders.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> IIRC the outfit from the Drifter dead right outside of sanctuary.


Really? Huh, looks different in that screenshot for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone else happy to see physics in hair? Will make hair retextures with physics so much easier for modders.


Yeah and because those are in we'll get another type of physic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Really? Huh, looks different in that screenshot for some reason.
> Yeah and because those are in we'll get another type of physic.


Assuming they do it right, I am excited as well. I actually removed body physics in Skyrim, because they were too exaggerated (even with the reduced version) to the point where they were distracting in not a good way. It was an extreme turn off with how some parts were "bouncing".


----------



## MonarchX

OK, ESP priority IS important of course, but I was wondering whether it has yet become important because it doesn't seem like any mods I have interact with each other and modders have not posted incompatibilities for the mods I use.

I strongly advice on getting Anti Banding mod! It prevents the game from having specific areas where enemies are stronger or weaker (rubber-banding) and instead makes enemies the same level you are to provide challenge everywhere you go!

BTW, someone posted a supposed fix (through Fallout4.ini / Fallout4Prefs.ini) that prevents shadow popping, but it did not work. Shadows still pop on many objects, even if you're NOT using ShadowBoost and have your Shadow Distance set to 20000.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I don't think there are enough types of mods out there, especially the more complex ones or ones reliant on other mods for ESP to matter yet. Skyrim mods started off extremely simple where even NMM could handle it without screwing up too bad.


----------



## kremtok

I've played this game for 42 hours with zero problems. Some things I'd like changed, for sure, but it's been a trouble-free experience.


----------



## Thetbrett

has anyone else set pre rendered frames to 3 in NCP?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Most if the "mods" right now are texture replacers or actual console commands being entered via batch files...also but a lot of people are modding the same files and settings right now...that will change when the geck hits


----------



## MonarchX

When is GECK set to be released? Modders are doing just fine developing textures which is the single most negative aspect of the game, followed by game bugs and performance issues, but textures are the worst.

There are many places with awesome normal map, bump map, specular detailed textures that look awesome, especially at the angles and lighting - better than even modded Skyrim could ever pull off. Then often times right next to them are these awful super blurry, SUPER blurry flat faded almost solid-color textures from 2005 that seem to have 32x32 resolution, but in reality are horribly drawn, compressed, and performance-draining 4K craptures!

Improved modded textures end up having waaaay more detail with those speculary, bumpy, normal mappy, subsurface scattery effects on textures HALF the resolution (2K), third of original size, and taking up less VRAM and fewer GPU cycles compared to the originals!!! How Bethesda do SUCH a crappy job with some textures and not others???


----------



## MonarchX

Have you noticed that males in Vault Suits do not have penis bulges on their pants? Its so flat down there. How can I make "Truly Male" mod that adds penis bulges to Male Vault Suit?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> When is GECK set to be released? Modders are doing just fine developing textures which is the single most negative aspect of the game, followed by game bugs and performance issues, but textures are the worst.
> 
> There are many places with awesome normal map, bump map, specular detailed textures that look awesome, especially at the angles and lighting - better than even modded Skyrim could ever pull off. Then often times right next to them are these awful super blurry, SUPER blurry flat faded almost solid-color textures from 2005 that seem to have 32x32 resolution, but in reality are horribly drawn, compressed, and performance-draining 4K craptures!
> 
> Improved modded textures end up having waaaay more detail with those speculary, bumpy, normal mappy, subsurface scattery effects on textures HALF the resolution (2K), third of original size, and taking up less VRAM and fewer GPU cycles compared to the originals!!! How Bethesda do SUCH a crappy job with some textures and not others???


January 16th I think is the date...one thing I've noticed as well as far as textures is that different peoples setups render the textures differently based on settings..the screenshots of the same areas often look different on unmodded textures...not sure if this is control panel settings override on some or what just an observation


----------



## superhead91

Has anyone else had their weapon damage randomly decrease? Wonder if it had anything to do with just picking up a skill book that was supposed to increase damage by 5%...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Has anyone else had their weapon damage randomly decrease? Wonder if it had anything to do with just picking up a skill book that was supposed to increase damage by 5%...


Had you taken any psycho? Or, worn any armor that would increase weapon damage?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Had you taken any psycho? Or, worn any armor that would increase weapon damage?


Nope. It appears that if I look at my weapons in my Pip Boy, the damage is normal, but when I look at them in a transfer menu the damage is lower. Probably just a bug.


----------



## Wolfsbora

It's actually not that far off from a legitimate concern. Most of us are looking for that next level of realism with every new generation of a game. If they can't get basic anatomy down then they should probably reevaluate that portion of the development.

On a different note, is anyone else playing on their TV via the Steam Link?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i picked up fallout 4 and its a fantastic game but I need help tweaking a little. when I first ran the game it auto picked ultra for settings but its just not as SMOOTH as I want it. right when I got the the customize yourself and wife you could it was just not fluid n smooth but very faint lagging. IM running a MSI 970 4GB & 1080p. I dont know how to explain it. Its like when you strafe side to side its not fluid you can see it very faintly lagging but like micro skipping


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i picked up fallout 4 and its a fantastic game but I need help tweaking a little. when I first ran the game it auto picked ultra for settings but its just not as SMOOTH as I want it. right when I got the the customize yourself and wife you could it was just not fluid n smooth but very faint lagging. IM running a MSI 970 4GB & 1080p. I dont know how to explain it. Its like when you strafe side to side its not fluid you can see it very faintly lagging but like micro skipping


You can put everything on ultra minus shadows and godrays. Shadows i'd say 2048 aka High is fine. Then there's shadow distance wich i recommend setting it to medium,for then changing the value in the Fallout .ini from the medium 3000 value to 8000. Godrays go on low because they suck huge performance and look the same on ultra. I think you should be running easily at 50 FPS atleast with these settings.

Also i'd OC that CPU and RAM. Makes a difference in this game.


----------



## MonarchX

I don't feel confident around ladies in Fallout 4 Universe with a complete lack of male bulging. I don't need to show it off and make it look like a banana there, but at least a mild bulging should be thereto kind of display a "Hey girl / boy - I'm here! Yup! its me - penis!" message. For now I just hide in my Power Armor. Maybe its my low Charisma but I think its the absence of bulge because even in Power Armor women talk down to me, don't listen to my threats, compliments, and won't get persuaded, not to mention the super steep market prices! They know - I'm tell ya, they know there ain't $#17 down there!

i said nothing of Skyrim, so how is it a Skyrim discussion? I do recall in Skyrim resisting to check out any nude mods or full skin retexture because in-game nudity and sex feels awkward to me, more awkward than porn! Even Witcher 3 sex made me uncomfortable to watch and listen to... The only one time I opened Skyrim female and male nude skins was the time my mom walked into my room and saw some HQ HD super-sized perfect Maleness itself without the rest of the male because I was on 1080p monitor and the image was 4K + zoomed-in... The worst part was her saying "Oh! Sorry to disturb, please lock the door next time!". Ever since then she tells me to check out hot guys when we are around people, even though I'm fully hetero





















.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i picked up fallout 4 and its a fantastic game but I need help tweaking a little. when I first ran the game it auto picked ultra for settings but its just not as SMOOTH as I want it. right when I got the the customize yourself and wife you could it was just not fluid n smooth but very faint lagging. IM running a MSI 970 4GB & 1080p. I dont know how to explain it. Its like when you strafe side to side its not fluid you can see it very faintly lagging but like micro skipping


I have the exact same issue. Granted, I can't run it that well in the first place but there is an issue of micro stutter for sure. I get more indoors than outdoors, regardless of the frame rate.

Will post a video soon.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm with bored...wot.
> I'm not playing my PC copy as my primary as I have about 45 or so hours into FO4 on XBO, but the bit that I've played on PC, I've noticed this. I'm getting a consistent 60 in some places and I still notice it. I just got rid of mouse acceleration, but this is one thing I haven't figured out myself.


its odd ive tried every tweak i can find online & im getting a solid 60 fps period any where I go but im getting Lag. I cant figure it out for nothing


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I have the exact same issue. Granted, I can't run it that well in the first place but there is an issue of micro stutter for sure. I get more indoors than outdoors, regardless of the frame rate.
> 
> Will post a video soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> its odd ive tried every tweak i can find online & im getting a solid 60 fps period any where I go but im getting Lag. I cant figure it out for nothing


Glad to know I'm not alone. I upgraded to the 'Fallout' approved driver on NVIDIAs side. It's fresh back from RMA along with my PSU, and the driver has been working well outside of a problem I seemed to discover stemmed from MSI AB or RT.


----------



## funfordcobra

last play though I used arkam city bits for SLI with zero issues but this time around I get a crash about every hour. >.>


----------



## Alvarado

What the hell did I miss?! I go to bed and there's all sorts of talk going on...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone. I upgraded to the 'Fallout' approved driver on NVIDIAs side. It's fresh back from RMA along with my PSU, and the driver has been working well outside of a problem I seemed to discover stemmed from MSI AB or RT.


I can confirm NOW after running the game in Window + borderless mode that the skipping is now gone. No more strafe lag. Im not 100% sure why this is but I figured it out. It never dawned on me to try this but it works 100%


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I can confirm NOW after running the game in Window + borderless mode that the skipping is now gone. No more strafe lag. Im not 100% sure why this is but I figured it out. It never dawned on me to try this but it works 100%


I'll give it a go a bit later to confirm. I've seen these type of fix help for people with multiple monitors, but that's not the case for me.

EDIT:
Hey, I just noticed this, too:

https://steamcommunity.com/app/377160/discussions/0/496881136902321790/

Looks like Slaughta and I both have the same GPU, so I'll definitely be giving that a try. I have a feeling this will do the trick, though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll give it a go a bit later to confirm. I've seen these type of fix help for people with multiple monitors, but that's not the case for me.
> 
> Hey, I just noticed this, too:
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/377160/discussions/0/496881136902321790/


it "fixes" things when running cfx on a game that has bad support too...simply because it doesn't work except full screen lol...that said cfx works well on fallout for me and scaling is great...that said I capped with vsync after testing do I wouldn't get the terminal issues or whatnot...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll give it a go a bit later to confirm. I've seen these type of fix help for people with multiple monitors, but that's not the case for me.
> 
> EDIT:
> Hey, I just noticed this, too:
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/377160/discussions/0/496881136902321790/
> 
> Looks like Slaughta and I both have the same GPU, so I'll definitely be giving that a try. I have a feeling this will do the trick, though.


Sadly I have not tried Fallout 4 on my rig yet (such a shame







). I am currently playing it on my laptop which is the Asus g771 ( 860m Maxwell variant). I don't have Windows Movie Maker or any other light weight program either to edit my videos together but I will try to upload them shortly. It's such an annoying issue. And yes, it's only when strafing or rotating. Feels like the screen is getting constant vsync tears without vsync...

Edit: I added the "iFPSClamp=60"

Seems pretty good but don't have the time to test enough. I also installed the new texture pack mod to see if that improved performance. Again, will spend more time tomorrow testing.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sadly I have not tried Fallout 4 on my rig yet (such a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am currently playing it on my laptop which is the Asus g771 ( 860m Maxwell variant). I don't have Windows Movie Maker or any other light weight program either to edit my videos together but I will try to upload them shortly. It's such an annoying issue. And yes, it's only when strafing or rotating. Feels like the screen is getting constant vsync tears without vsync...
> 
> Edit: I added the "iFPSClamp=60"
> 
> Seems pretty good but don't have the time to test enough. I also installed the new texture pack mod to see if that improved performance. Again, will spend more time tomorrow testing.


That seems to have fixed my issue rather then window +borderless mode. games running fairly smooth now. now im getting mouse lag so im going to have to disable acceleration


----------



## 4LC4PON3

never fails with this game. I get the smoothness fixed now I cant seem to fix the mouse lag. im about to give up


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Spoiler: Warning: Story Spoilers!



So with the help of the minutemen I decided to blow up the institute, after all was said and done I put some gathered up supplies away and went to the Cambridge police station cause I had two finished scavenging quests to turn in. I walk up to Scribe Haylen and she is extremely upset because I apparently killed Danse and she said that she would never forgive me. Then Knight Ryse walks up to me all respectful like and tells me sorry for every time he was disrespectful toward me...What the hell did I miss?...


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You serious bro?


Which part sounds like a joke?

I found THE Shadow Pop-in fix!!! Open Fallout4Prefs.ini, find the line fBlendSplitDirShadow that is set to 48 by default (I think) and set it to 1024! There is barely any FPS loss, but from now on you won't get ANY shadows popping in front of you or 50ft in front of you. If you ask me - this tweak produces better visual improvement than the Shadow Distance tweaks during motion.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> never fails with this game. I get the smoothness fixed now I cant seem to fix the mouse lag. im about to give up


What are you running for it currently? I know I found a fix that ended up just requiring me to edit one thing. There's still a slight menu lag I think, but in game is actually solid.

Pulled from another site, but try and play with these few settings and see if you have any luck. I don't have the time to really mess with the game at the moment, but hopefully this can be of some help:
Quote:


> How to Fix Mouse Lag in Fallout 4:
> 
> Go to C:\Users\yourusername\Documents\My Games\Fallout4. Open Fallout4Prefs.ini and then change the following parameters:
> 
> iPresentInterval=1
> to
> iPresentInterval=0
> 
> Also change:
> 
> bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0
> to
> bForceIgnoreSmoothness=1
> 
> To be sure, you should also change the iPresentInterval in Fallout4.ini.
> 
> Fallout 4 Mouse Lag fix for Nvidia Graphics Card users:
> 
> Go to your Desktop, right click the Nvidia Logo at the lower Right of your Desktop. Choose "System Settings" or whatever it is in your Language. Now go to "3D Settings" and Add Fallout.exe to your Programs.
> 
> There change "Triple Buffer" to ON.
> "Max frames render ahead" to 1.
> And finally "V-Sync" on.
> With the above Settings Fallout 4 runs at Max Settings and FXAA with 80 - 120FPS (120HZ Display) and no Mouselag / Tearing etc (already tested by me). I am running Fallout 4 with a NVIDIA 980 GTX.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey Monarch did I see you in a Linus thread for GTA5 saying i5s where trash for the game? Same name was wondering if that was you, if so small world.

Edit: Just saw the above comments, and my lawyers advise me I should avoid this thread for the next few days.....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you running for it currently? I know I found a fix that ended up just requiring me to edit one thing. There's still a slight menu lag I think, but in game is actually solid.
> 
> Pulled from another site, but try and play with these few settings and see if you have any luck. I don't have the time to really mess with the game at the moment, but hopefully this can be of some help:


bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0 has nothing to do with input. It is a graphics render setting and should not be changed.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

56 hours in and this still isn't to bad of a game but the lag with switching weapons is starting to really bug me, is there any fix for it yet or not?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 56 hours in and this still isn't to bad of a game but the lag with switching weapons is starting to really bug me, is there any fix for it yet or not?


I think that issue is listed as fixed in the beta patch notes.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think that issue is listed as fixed in the beta patch notes.


The 1.2.33 beta?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The 1.2.33 beta?


I'd guess so because its the only beta patch.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just installed the patch and it did nothing for the weapon lag







.

Edit, the patch actually seemed to make it worse







, now every time I switch it lags.


----------



## bombastinator

To anyone left reading this:

Running into a serious issue and I'm not sure if its a bug or not.

My settlements occasionally report zero water. I F/T there though, and everything is fine. Are they just lonely for my presence? was there an attack I missed? is it a crippling bug? CAN IT BE FIXED?? Seriously, it's driving me nuts. All i can do is jump from settlement to settlement. I can't explore or follow the plot. No time.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Story Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> So with the help of the minutemen I decided to blow up the institute, after all was said and done I put some gathered up supplies away and went to the Cambridge police station cause I had two finished scavenging quests to turn in. I walk up to Scribe Haylen and she is extremely upset because I apparently killed Danse and she said that she would never forgive me. Then Knight Ryse walks up to me all respectful like and tells me sorry for every time he was disrespectful toward me...What the hell did I miss?...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Danse is a synth


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i have the game running smooth as butter using the iFPSClamp=60 but cant seem to fix the mouse lag. Its pretty noticeable. tired of screwing around with settings


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i have the game running smooth as butter using the iFPSClamp=60 but cant seem to fix the mouse lag. Its pretty noticeable. tired of screwing around with settings


Don't use iFPSClamp=60

If im not wrong it controls physics,you should try deleting that entry and using iPresetInterval=1 wich should be the Vsync setting.

Your game will run at slow motion if the FPS ever go below 60.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0 has nothing to do with input. It is a graphics render setting and should not be changed.


Can't remember if it's a setting I personally used, but users with NVIDIA cards are seeing issues with mouse lag that also happens to be affecting the mouse lag. That's as I understand it.


----------



## MonarchX

FYI - BE WARE OF TEXTURE packs, especially the ones that "Optimize Vanilla" textures. They can cause other textures not loading, like Normal Maps,. and in my case mande MANY textures too flat and too ugly. When I restarted with Textures folder renamed to something else, my interior wall textures went from flat to awesome, way more detailed!!! With Optimized Vanilla Textures they would not have any cracks, any specular or bump bump mapping effects, and were super-flat!


----------



## pez

'I'm in love with the co-co!'


----------



## skupples

watching monarch's 150 mods slowly crash n burn his install is entertaining.

i'm not bashing mods. I would just be way more conservative w/ the first wave of mods.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> FYI - BE WARE OF TEXTURE packs, especially the ones that "Optimize Vanilla" textures. They can cause other textures not loading, like Normal Maps,. and in my case mande MANY textures too flat and too ugly. When I restarted with Textures folder renamed to something else, my interior wall textures went from flat to awesome, way more detailed!!! With Optimized Vanilla Textures they would not have any cracks, any specular or bump bump mapping effects, and were super-flat!


I haven't tested mine yet but I added those texture packs in the other night I'll keep an eye on it...as I have everything maxed out...


----------



## Alvarado

Dunno about those "optimized texture packs" but I'm using Hein84's stuff author of the Vivid Skyrim landscape series an those are great.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Dunno about those "optimized texture packs" but I'm using Hein84's stuff author of the Vivid Skyrim landscape series an those are great.


I second this, both packs by him have been good


----------



## MonarchX

I CONFIRM - Optimized Vanilla Textures SEVERELY degrade texture quality in a variety of places!

Vivid Fallout is fine though - its great actually.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I CONFIRM - Optimized Vanilla Textures SEVERELY degrade texture quality in a variety of places!
> 
> Vivid Fallout is fine though - its great actually.


Well yeah... the games normal textures are crap but dunno about you but I'm gonna wait till the authors I love (such as Hein84) put out their stuff before I go downloading textures. Till then, I'll put up with crappy textures.


----------



## skupples

can someone spoiler their default fallout4prefs.ini please?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> can someone spoiler their default fallout4prefs.ini please?


Should be default, backed up my old ones and had the launcher remake the inis.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Display]
flocalShadowMapHalveEveryXUnit=750.0000
focusShadowMapDoubleEveryXUnit=450.0000
fShadowBiasScale=1.0000
fDirShadowDistance=14000
fShadowDistance=14000
uiOrthoShadowFilter=3
uiShadowFilter=3
iShadowMapResolution=2048
uPipboyTargetHeight=700
uPipboyTargetWidth=876
iVolumetricLightingQuality=1
bVolumetricLightingEnable=1
bSAOEnable=1
iDirShadowSplits=3
bVolumetricLightingForceCasters=0
iTiledLightingMinLights=40
bComputeShaderDeferredTiledLighting=1
iMaxFocusShadowsDialogue=4
iMaxFocusShadows=4
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0
fBlendSplitDirShadow=48
bSinglePassDirShadow=1
bEnableWetnessMaterials=1
fTessFactorMaxDistanceScale=100.0000
sAntiAliasing=TAA
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODFadeScalar=1.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1950.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=2600.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=4000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=8000
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=1
bTopMostWindow=0
bMaximizeWindow=0
bBorderless=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
bAllowShadowcasterNPCLights=0
iScreenShotIndex=0
fMaxFocusShadowMapDistance=450.0000
bPrecipitationOcclusion=1
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
fDefaultWorldFOV=100
fDefault1stPersonFOV=100
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bNvGodraysEnable=1
iTexMipMapSkip=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770"
bEnableRainOcclusion=1
iAdapter=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
bScreenSpaceBokeh=1
bMBEnable=1
bLensFlare=1
[Pipboy]
fPipboyEffectColorB=0.9705
fPipboyEffectColorG=0.8500
fPipboyEffectColorR=0.0500
[VATS]
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorB=0.9705
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorG=0.8500
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorR=0.0500
fModMenuEffectColorB=0.9705
fModMenuEffectColorG=0.8500
fModMenuEffectColorR=0.0500
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[LightingShader]
bScreenSpaceSubsurfaceScattering=1
bScreenSpaceReflections=1
[General]
bGamepadEnable=1
bPipboyCompanionEnabled=0
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
uGridsToLoad=5
fDefaultFOV=100
bAllowConsole=1
iNumHWThreads=4
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
iHUDColorB=247
iHUDColorG=216
iHUDColorR=12
bDialogueCameraEnable=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=0.6667
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
[GamePlay]
iDifficulty=5
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=0.6500
uID4=138006
fVal3=0.6500
uID3=1007612
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=94881
fVal1=0.6500
uID1=466532
fVal0=0.6500
uID0=554685
[Water]
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000
fBlockMaximumDistance=180000
fBlockLevel2Distance=110000
fBlockLevel1Distance=60000
fBlockLevel0Distance=30000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1
bShowLODInEditor=0
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=4000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=250
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=50
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=9
fLODFadeOutMultItems=6
fLODFadeOutMultActors=9
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
uLastAspectRatio=1
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0


----------



## MonarchX

Guys, don't forget to add:
*
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1 
bShadowsOnGrass=1*

to Fallout4Prefs.ini under Display to enable grass and tree shadows that are missing if you noticed.


----------



## skupples

thx, +1

having issues tieing in nmm. guess i'll have to inject them the old fashion way. i'm just trying hein's to see if i can get a bit more perf out of this 690. I haven't even tried to get sli working yet.


----------



## Alvarado

Mod Organizer 2 is here! its just MO in 64 bit to support Fallout 4. Though its in alpha state just to warn you all.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well yeah... the games normal textures are crap but dunno about you but I'm gonna wait till the authors I love (such as Hein84) put out their stuff before I go downloading textures. Till then, I'll put up with crappy textures.


No no no... You missed the point. Vanilla textures are MILES better than "Optimized Vanilla Texture" pack that supposedly reduces VRAM use and increases performance without degrading quality compared to the actual Vanilla textures. That pack DOES degrade quality and severely in many locations.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am not going to mod the game personally at least until the first version of STEP (or whatever it will be called) comes out for FO4. Right now, I am just enjoying the world created by Bethesda through the eyes of the developers and having an absolute blast. I do dislike how plasticky the characters look in the rain though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not going to mod the game personally at least until the first version of STEP (or whatever it will be called) comes out for FO4. Right now, I am just enjoying the world created by Bethesda through the eyes of the developers and having an absolute blast. I do dislike how plasticky the characters look in the rain though.


Enjoying the world created by Bethesda is fine an all till they binded both melee and grenade to the same hotkey just makes me want to shot the person who thought that was a good idea, the bastard.


----------



## Valor958

So, i finally decided to continue the story and go to the Glowing Sea... then I noticed, 'OH LOOK, places on the map i haven't been yet!".... yeah, still havent been to the glowing sea lol. I think I've done everything else I can do. Just hit lvl 50.

Worst surprise was when I was putting up one of the MILA units on a monorail. I go out on the rooftop to access the monorail and a Legendary Alpha Deathclaw jumps up onto the roof. Bad day was had. I figure, 'oh, i can hide in this little room, hes definitely WAY too big to fit.'... i walk in, deathclaw runs up the room and stops. Top of the 'doorway' is at the deathclaws chest. "Yes, I was right!", *bam bam bam*.... *deathclaw crouches and walks in*....







eep.... He then proceeds to grab me and make me his wife. The honeymoon was short lived and unpleasant.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Enjoying the world created by Bethesda is fine an all till they binded both melee and grenade to the same hotkey just makes me want to shot the person who thought that was a good idea, the bastard.


this killed me 3 times. Once because, oh. Once because I forgot to DE equip grenades. Then after the learning was over once more because *facepalm* and I think I won't be using grenades in fallout.


----------



## bombastinator

Tried pants grenade but it failed somehow. Has anyone gotten it to work, and if so is it a way to get through power armor?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Tried pants grenade but it failed somehow. Has anyone gotten it to work, and if so is it a way to get through power armor?


You mean planting a live grenade on someone? You have to have a perk for that, lv 2 pickpocket, otherwise you just give them a free grenade







If you have all that and it still doesn't work... not sure. I don't stick things in peoples pockets. I sneak up on them and stick my sword in their neck







(x10 damage + double melee wpn damage ftw!)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Enjoying the world created by Bethesda is fine an all till they binded both melee and grenade to the same hotkey just makes me want to shot the person who thought that was a good idea, the bastard.


Someone who was really lazy, but who doesn't like a face full of plasma?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, i finally decided to continue the story and go to the Glowing Sea... then I noticed, 'OH LOOK, places on the map i haven't been yet!".... yeah, still havent been to the glowing sea lol. I think I've done everything else I can do. Just hit lvl 50.
> 
> Worst surprise was when I was putting up one of the MILA units on a monorail. I go out on the rooftop to access the monorail and a Legendary Alpha Deathclaw jumps up onto the roof. Bad day was had. I figure, 'oh, i can hide in this little room, hes definitely WAY too big to fit.'... i walk in, deathclaw runs up the room and stops. Top of the 'doorway' is at the deathclaws chest. "Yes, I was right!", *bam bam bam*.... *deathclaw crouches and walks in*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eep.... He then proceeds to grab me and make me his wife. The honeymoon was short lived and unpleasant.


In the jungle, the mighty jungle! Giggity, giggity!


----------



## Alvarado

Welp, I quit with settlement building http://imgur.com/gallery/NJwjf This is Minecraft all over again, build something that I'm proud of, that took a long time and.......I go online see what some 12 year old did and I go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Welp, I quit with settlement building http://imgur.com/gallery/NJwjf This is Minecraft all over again, build something that I'm proud of, that took a long time and.......I go online see what some 12 year old did and I go cry myself to sleep.


I just can't imagine spending that much time on something like that. My walls don't even line up straight. I just learned that you can use the trigger buttons on the Steam Controller to rotate the walls, this after 70+ hours of gameplay...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Welp, I quit with settlement building http://imgur.com/gallery/NJwjf This is Minecraft all over again, build something that I'm proud of, that took a long time and.......I go online see what some 12 year old did and I go cry myself to sleep.


Remember tho just like Minecraft a lot of builds like that are done with cheats... in this case they would of just taken stuff from the "COCQASMOKE" room, think to get those armor stands you need to use mods to.


----------



## MonarchX

From previous recent posts you can guess the shape of my major construction. Gotta compensate for Vault Suit flatness!

So far the game is explorative but I really think questing is terrible, far worse than in Skyrim. You get only 2 types of quests - kill some baddies and bring something. Even Skyrim had more variety. It gets boring so fast - top game session time is 2hrs for me. Witcher 3 was over 6. The best analogy is that Bethesda games are like masturbation and CDPR games are like sex. Both have Pro and Con aspects.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Remember tho just like Minecraft a lot of builds like that are done with cheats... in this case they would of just taken stuff from the "COCQASMOKE" room, think to get those armor stands you need to use mods to.


Having the resources is easy what isn't easy to come by is this thing called "Creative" I don't got any of it sadly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *From previous recent posts you can guess the shape of my major construction. Gotta compensate for Vault Suit flatness!
> *
> So far the game is explorative but I really think questing is terrible, far worse than in Skyrim. You get only 2 types of quests - kill some baddies and bring something. Even Skyrim had more variety. It gets boring so fast - top game session time is 2hrs for me. Witcher 3 was over 6. *The best analogy is that Bethesda games are like masturbation and CDPR games are like sex. Both have Pro and Con aspects*.


I.....ugh.....don't even know, what is this I don't even.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm now 140 hours in and level 72. Running out of things to do, which is fine since I have to RMA my power supply since I keep crashing in SLI during intensive programs now. Guess I'll play PS4 in the meantime.

As far as Witcher 3 vs Fallout 4? I think the premise of Fallout 4 is the only reason its even debatable, and really the only major advantage over the Witcher 3. The writing/story/questing/graphics/endings/characters are so far beyond Fallout 4 it's not even funny. Still, I'd rank them about the same because like I said Fallout 4 has much better premise. Objectively Witcher 3 kills it and every other Bethesda game. Maybe NV would stack up, that's about it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Gonna have a pretty cool settlement to show off soon, I've been working on it for almost a week now. So far it has 6 furnished houses, two hotels, a full workshop area, restaurant, hydroponics garden, common area, and room for six suits are power armor. Just need to add in five traders and furnish the common area and it'll be done.

Here's the entrance:


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So... I have the Sanctuary as my main base, it has 142 defence, fully walled off etc etc but I keep getting missions from Preston to "help" with ghouls and kidnapping, the ghouls aren't a problem but when I go to help with the kidnapping I talk to Preston about it and it fails every time... anyone else have that?

Kinda bugging me because I keep losing slaves... I mean residents







.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So... I have the Sanctuary as my main base, it has 142 defence, fully walled off etc etc but I keep getting missions from Preston to "help" with ghouls and kidnapping, the ghouls aren't a problem but when I go to help with the kidnapping I talk to Preston about it and it fails every time... anyone else have that?
> 
> Kinda bugging me because I keep losing slaves... I mean residents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's just Fallout 4's version of Radiant AI, basically the game is always giving you "quests" to do.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Gonna have a pretty cool settlement to show off soon, I've been working on it for almost a week now. So far it has 6 furnished houses, two hotels, a full workshop area, restaurant, hydroponics garden, common area, and room for six suits are power armor. Just need to add in five traders and furnish the common area and it'll be done.
> 
> Here's the entrance:


/based


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> From previous recent posts you can guess the shape of my major construction. Gotta compensate for Vault Suit flatness!
> 
> So far the game is explorative but I really think questing is terrible, far worse than in Skyrim. You get only 2 types of quests - kill some baddies and bring something. Even Skyrim had more variety. It gets boring so fast - top game session time is 2hrs for me. Witcher 3 was over 6. The best analogy is that Bethesda games are like masturbation and CDPR games are like sex. Both have Pro and Con aspects.


You've only ever Experienced both by fully and legally paying for it?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That's just Fallout 4's version of Radiant AI, basically the game is always giving you "quests" to do.


Annoying it gives me quests to do when I'm already doing 4







.

Anyway, I've just found my new favourite thing in this game, the recon scopes







, perfect for my silenced .50 Reba II & silenced lnstigating 10mm pistol (which does double damage if targets at full HP, add that with maxed ninja skill














)

Do wish I could find a hunting rifle that did the double damage thing to because then I would have 115 base + the double + 3.5x sneak







.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Annoying it gives me quests to do when I'm already doing 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Anyway, I've just found my new favourite thing in this game, the recon scopes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , perfect for my silenced .50 Reba II & silenced lnstigating 10mm pistol (which does double damage if targets at full HP, add that with maxed ninja skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Do wish I could find a hunting rifle that did the double damage thing to because then I would have 115 base + the double + 3.5x sneak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


YES! I love it on my Recon .50 sniper rifle. I was quite surprised at how much I like that scope. Is it weird that I wish that they would add the need for wind correction, etc.? Other than that, I am really pleased with the fact that it uses some much needed real estate to the scope realm.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> YES! I love it on my Recon .50 sniper rifle. I was quite surprised at how much I like that scope. Is it weird that I wish that they would add the need for wind correction, etc.? Other than that, I am really pleased with the fact that it uses some much needed real estate to the scope realm.


Hmm, with the existence of weather in this game, I could see a mod for that happening. Now that we have rain and those crazy nuclear storms (not sure if that's the technical name), I'm actually very interested in seeing more severe weather as well.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, with the existence of weather in this game, I could see a mod for that happening. Now that we have rain and those crazy nuclear storms (not sure if that's the technical name), I'm actually very interested in seeing more severe weather as well.


pez!! Always a pleasure, dude! At first, I thought those nuclear storms were a glitch but now I see them just randomly hit. Pretty crazy effect.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> pez!! Always a pleasure, dude! At first, I thought those nuclear storms were a glitch but now I see them just randomly hit. Pretty crazy effect.


Same to you, good sir!









And the first time I saw the fog..I was like...why is fog so 'yellow' in this game. And then that storm hit and I was like.....'UMMM WHAT IS THIS. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!'


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Has anyone tried the Ghoulish perk yet?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm pretty happy with how well I got the game to look.


Spoiler: Warning: 2560x1600































http://imgur.com/a/V2VRx


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> those crazy nuclear storms (not sure if that's the technical name)


Radiation storms, I believe. Lore-wise, they're caused when a storm builds/strengthens over the Glowing Sea and blows into the Commonwealth. I encountered my first rad storm in the middle of the night sneaking around Salem, I thought there was some cursed black-magic nuclear voodoo witchcraft going on or something.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how well I got the game to look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 2560x1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/V2VRx


What your mod and settings?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> YES! I love it on my Recon .50 sniper rifle. I was quite surprised at how much I like that scope. Is it weird that I wish that they would add the need for wind correction, etc.? Other than that, I am really pleased with the fact that it uses some much needed real estate to the scope realm.


Wind, bullet drop etc would be good to add, make it more realistic but it would also probably make it 100x harder because of how everyones movements are so erratic when they get cautious / agro.


----------



## BradleyW

Could someone load my save and report their FPS (Don't touch the mouse!)
290/390/X GPU Required.
2600/3770/3930/4930/K CPU Required.
Ultra, 1080p, TAA, Sliders Max.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qyzxqlhbthcckr/New%20Compressed%20%28zipped%29%20Folder.zip?dl=0
Thank you.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how well I got the game to look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 2560x1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/V2VRx
> 
> 
> 
> What your mod and settings?
Click to expand...

For these particular screenshots everything was on Ultra cept for godrays which were on low. I even bumped up Shadow distance to 25000 (Ultra is 20000).

As for mods here is what I have installed at the top of my head, I've installed quite a few so excuse me if I miss one or two.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/40/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/449/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2139/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/318/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/680/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/433/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/3281/?

I can't find the exact texture pack I used for the landscape, must not be a popular choice :s


----------



## skupples

sooo what's the deal with sli, and what other mods reduce vram strain? She's making my 690 cry. XD


----------



## funfordcobra

Went alittle uuhh overboard for my 5 person settlement..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nice! How many beds are in there?


----------



## DoomDash

Apparently finding a sexy outfit for my follower is near impossible.

Level 75 now, yeesh.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Apparently finding a sexy outfit for my follower is near impossible.
> 
> Level 75 now, yeesh.


Red dress is pretty sexy looking


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, with the existence of weather in this game, I could see a mod for that happening. Now that we have rain and those crazy nuclear storms (not sure if that's the technical name), I'm actually very interested in seeing more severe weather as well.


There was a mod for it in New Vegas, which I'm sure inspired Bethesda to implement a similar weather system in Fallout 4.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Apparently finding a sexy outfit for my follower is near impossible.
> 
> Level 75 now, yeesh.


If you got the 4th pickpocket perk you can take Irma's feathered dress.


----------



## funfordcobra

Leasing out newly built skyscraper. 21 stories free power and cable.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone noticed how disgusting water is in Fallout 4? No matter what tweaks I try or what mods I use, *Fallout 4 water has no reflections, no refractions, no nice effects at all*. It looks so tacky compared to the rest of the game. Skyrim water looked immensely better. Don't give me that "Oh its radiated dirty water, it should have no reflections" crap. It could at least look good and it doesn't, not even with 8K textures. It needs more effects to it, specifically *reflections.*

Does anyone know of tweaks that actually do create water reflections???


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Guys, don't forget to add:
> *
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1*
> 
> to Fallout4Prefs.ini under Display to enable grass and tree shadows that are missing if you noticed.


Trees already cast shadows without these commands. I am not sure about the grass though. I couldn't tell the difference with these commands put in.

Without commands:



With commands:


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone noticed how disgusting water is in Fallout 4? No matter what tweaks I try or what mods I use, *Fallout 4 water has no reflections, no refractions, no nice effects at all*. It looks so tacky compared to the rest of the game. Skyrim water looked immensely better. Don't give me that "Oh its radiated dirty water, it should have no reflections" crap. It could at least look good and it doesn't, not even with 8K textures. It needs more effects to it, specifically *reflections.*
> 
> Does anyone know of tweaks that actually do create water reflections???


There are reflections albeit subtle. I agree with you though. The water should look better especially in Fallout 4's vibrant setting.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Red dress is pretty sexy looking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If you got the 4th pickpocket perk you can take Irma's feathered dress.


I figured out the raiders harness is pretty nice, so I'm using that now. Also Grognak's Costume.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Finally finished my settlement, if you want to take a look go here: https://imgur.com/a/hA5xJ

Warning, lots of pics.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Finally finished my settlement, if you want to take a look go here: https://imgur.com/a/hA5xJ
> 
> Warning, lots of pics.


Whoa! That is one clean settlement! Care to swing by one of mine and do something similar?


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could someone load my save and report their FPS (Don't touch the mouse!)
> 290/390/X GPU Required.
> 2600/3770/3930/4930/K CPU Required.
> Ultra, 1080p, TAA, Sliders Max.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qyzxqlhbthcckr/New%20Compressed%20%28zipped%29%20Folder.zip?dl=0
> Thank you.


With my 3570k and 390 it was at 29 fps. Nothing is OCed at the moment.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could someone load my save and report their FPS (Don't touch the mouse!)
> 290/390/X GPU Required.
> 2600/3770/3930/4930/K CPU Required.
> Ultra, 1080p, TAA, Sliders Max.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1qyzxqlhbthcckr/New%20Compressed%20%28zipped%29%20Folder.zip?dl=0
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> With my 3570k and 390 it was at 29 fps. Nothing is OCed at the moment.
Click to expand...

I have a kinda similar rig to Tenori Taiga, 4.7ghz (I think?) 2500k, R9 295X2 1018Mhz (stock... only 1 GPU will be used anyway). I have modified my ini files, and get around 25-35fps out-doors and 20-30fps in towns. My 2500k is pretty much pinned with usage (iHWThreads = 4).

Do you want me to disable any CCC settings? Because I override the AA and set it to 2x in CCC, and limit the Tesselation to x16.


----------



## MonarchX

AAOOOOOOOO - Galileeeeeeoo! (Improved AO)


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Finally finished my settlement, if you want to take a look go here: https://imgur.com/a/hA5xJ
> 
> Warning, lots of pics.


Looking good there









Currently spending hours and hours on "furnishing" my current fortress







It's taking quite a while










Spoiler: Pics:














Hopefully I can add some of that detail you managed to put in to yours


----------



## Alex132

Unlimited building allocation?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Unlimited building allocation?


Yeah, I'm using the cheat engine table located here: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1267/?

it's nice to be able to combine placing in red and freezing settlement limit


----------



## MonarchX

I am not building squat until they let you make brick and concrete buildings?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> There was a mod for it in New Vegas, which I'm sure inspired Bethesda to implement a similar weather system in Fallout 4.


Thanks for posting that! Added it to my "Watch Later' list







.

Also, the mod to remove the building radius limit is going to make even my GF want to actually play this Fallout. Fallout + Minecraft is going to be crack to her







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am not building squat until they let you make brick and concrete buildings?


so you mean to say, you aren't doing it until someone mods it into the game via the dev tool that's soon to be released?


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so you mean to say, you aren't doing it until someone mods it into the game via the dev tool that's soon to be released?


Heck, we don't even need that much. Just make a retexture of the wooden walls to make the look like brick walls. It should technically count as brick walls then, if not a bit on the thin side


----------



## cstkl1

anybody tested the new drivers..

fallout sli

just cause 3 no sli


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> anybody tested the new drivers..
> 
> fallout sli
> 
> just cause 3 no sli


new NV Drivers? Nope. will test them tonight. I just want glitch free SLi.

I'm not sure if it was the Max Payne 3 SLi profile, or the texture pack recommended above (the heidie84 ones or w/e) but everything still just looks kinda glitchy. I can't even notice a difference w/ this texture pack









I haven't taken time to test w/ sli off.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinji2k*
> 
> With my 3570k and 390 it was at 29 fps. Nothing is OCed at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have a kinda similar rig to Tenori Taiga, 4.7ghz (I think?) 2500k, R9 295X2 1018Mhz (stock... only 1 GPU will be used anyway). I have modified my ini files, and get around 25-35fps out-doors and 20-30fps in towns. My 2500k is pretty much pinned with usage (iHWThreads = 4).
> 
> Do you want me to disable any CCC settings? Because I override the AA and set it to 2x in CCC, and limit the Tesselation to x16.


These results are fine. Thank you very much for testing.
+1.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> new NV Drivers? Nope. will test them tonight. I just want glitch free SLi.
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the Max Payne 3 SLi profile, or the texture pack recommended above (the heidie84 ones or w/e) but everything still just looks kinda glitchy. I can't even notice a difference w/ this texture pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't taken time to test w/ sli off.


http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/Windows/359.06/359.06-desktop-win10-64bit-international-whql.exe&lang=us&type=GeForce


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish there was more building options for settlements, like nice looking metal walls or non-junk fences.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I figured out the raiders harness is pretty nice, so I'm using that now. Also Grognak's Costume.


Here is what they look like:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish there was more building options for settlements, like nice looking metal walls or non-junk fences.


Some of the standard metal walls ( I think towards the very end, look pretty solid and non-eroded) and they have the expanded settlement mod with all the added in items:

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1145/?


----------



## MonarchX

They may as well release a mod where you can use any item in the game and build something anywhere where there is space. It would be like a pseudo-Toolkit within the game itself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Some of the standard metal walls ( I think towards the very end, look pretty solid and non-eroded) and they have the expanded settlement mod with all the added in items:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1145/?


Thanks!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish there was more building options for settlements, like nice looking metal walls or non-junk fences.


Also this, http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1478/? which I'm playing around with this playthrough. Though I did use the one Azefore linked.


----------



## MonarchX

New ENB released!

*Ladies and Gentleme*n - I would like to present to you 2 files - Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini . Both of these files contain *ALL POSSIBLE VALID SETTINGS at DEFAULT VALUES* that they can have. You can also just copy and paste them from this thread OR you can spare yourself the effort of copying & pasting those long lists and just download them from *My Dropbox Storage*.

Enjoy and I do expect you to Endorse my upcoming True Male Bulging Mod!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> New ENB released!
> 
> *Ladies and Gentleme*n - I would like to present to you 2 files - Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini . Both of these files contain *ALL POSSIBLE VALID SETTINGS at DEFAULT VALUES* that they can have. You can also just copy and paste them from this thread OR you can spare yourself the effort of copying & pasting those long lists and just download them from *My Dropbox Storage*.
> 
> Enjoy and I do expect you to Endorse my upcoming True Male Bulging Mod!


The new ENB binary has preliminary support for graphics modifications now.

I believe a bunch of the settings in the dumped ini files are legacy settings leftover from Skyrim/FNV/Fo3/Oblivion/Morrowind, so backing up and testing each change isn't a bad idea.

Also, please relax with the male junk mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Whoa! That is one clean settlement! Care to swing by one of mine and do something similar?


Thanks, and nah I've spent enough time procrastinating, I've got to work on my finals lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Enjoy and I do expect you to Endorse my upcoming True Male Bulging Mod!


Oh wow, well at least your doing something right. First time modder? check, doing some sort of nude mod? check, Grats on 1k endorsements and hotfiles on nexus within a few hours.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The new ENB binary has preliminary support for graphics modifications now.
> 
> I believe a bunch of the settings in the dumped ini files are legacy settings leftover from Skyrim/FNV/Fo3/Oblivion/Morrowind, so backing up and testing each change isn't a bad idea.
> 
> Also, please relax with the male junk mods.
> Thanks, and nah I've spent enough time procrastinating, I've got to work on my finals lol.


I also think quite a bit of settings are either hard-coded or will make 0 difference, such as Water LOD settings. Other settings seem to have nothing to do with what they stand for. For example, enabled Tree Shadows, Grass Shadows, and Terrain Shadows actually allows you to have Animal/Critter shadows outside!

Its great for experimenting. I enabled every high-end Water setting in hopes those setting will improve Fallout 4 water, but none of them did....


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Oh wow, well at least your doing something right. First time modder? check, doing some sort of nude mod? check, Grats on 1k endorsements and hotfiles on nexus within a few hours.


I am just starting with modding. I know little of Photoshop and 3D applications. It will take some time, but I will get there!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I also think quite a bit of settings are either hard-coded or will make 0 difference, such as Water LOD settings. Other settings seem to have nothing to do with what they stand for. For example, enabled Tree Shadows, Grass Shadows, and Terrain Shadows actually allows you to have Animal/Critter shadows outside!
> 
> Its great for experimenting. I enabled every high-end Water setting in hopes those setting will improve Fallout 4 water, but none of them did....


I remember there was one setting in Skyrim, I think it was autowaterreflections or something like that, that made no graphical difference but cut my fps down to the 20s in interiors. Hopefully Boris can implement some of the water effect similar to Skyrim's, that combined with better water textures should make it look much better.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Alright guys a few things I've come across that will help you builders...there are two great mods that add extra items to build....also you can use the tlc command in the console to allow you to overlap and close the gaps in your structures...the downside is if you place an item incorrectly you must toggle collision back on to reselect an item already placed...I'll get links to those mods I mentioned
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1145

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/users/565372


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2683/? no need for tlc command.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2683/? no need for tlc command.


yes there is a need...tlc command allows any amount of overlap and intersection on curved or and angle of entry...also the mod you linked only allows you to overlap to the left side of an object...with tlc you can also place items inside of others to make new structures


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes there is a need...tlc command allows any amount of overlap and intersection on curved or and angle of entry...also the mod you linked only allows you to overlap to the left side of an object...with tlc you can also place items inside of others to make new structures


I see, I don't actually use that mod so I just guessed it worked the same way.


----------



## MonarchX

How does Tracking Target Scope work? Do I need to press some button for it to start tracking? I use minimal HUD mods, so maybe it just doesn't show up for me..?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How does Tracking Target Scope work? Do I need to press some button for it to start tracking? I use minimal HUD mods, so maybe it just doesn't show up for me..?


You right click like a normal scope then when you hover over targets you get a marker, only when scoped though.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You right click like a normal scope then when you hover over targets you get a marker, only when scoped though.


I removed Data\Interface folder to make sure its not the HUD mods causing the issue, but even then there was no tracking or anything like that when I aimed using a proper Long Range Tracking Scope (its got like a rectangle/square shape, right?). I still have Compass and Quest Markers and all that Console-Hand-Holding stuff disable in the .INI files.

Oh well, its not like I'd use it anyway - I like this game as raw as possible without all those Enemy Health Bars, Enemy Highlights, Floating Quest Markers, Compass Markers, etc. All I need is my own Health Bar, World Map, and Question Markers on the map.

FYI - the latest version of "My HUD" mode proves me all that AND it also decreases the huge size of Health Bars and other text fonts. It makes it more of a PC Game now!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Realised today I'm starting to get quite a collection of power armor (and weapons), in power armor I've gotten: 1 T-45, 3 BOS, 1 MK VI X-01 & a bunch of spares (not that I use the power armor much) and that's just the stuff I've bothered to collect lol.

What settlement has the biggest bare open area to build in? I was thinking the Starlight Drive In seeing it has pretty much nothing.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Realised today I'm starting to get quite a collection of power armor (and weapons), in power armor I've gotten: 1 T-45, 3 BOS, 1 MK VI X-01 & a bunch of spares (not that I use the power armor much) and that's just the stuff I've bothered to collect lol.
> 
> What settlement has the biggest bare open area to build in? I was thinking the Starlight Drive In seeing it has pretty much nothing.


Starlight is a really good flat one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I removed Data\Interface folder to make sure its not the HUD mods causing the issue, but even then there was no tracking or anything like that when I aimed using a proper Long Range Tracking Scope (its got like a rectangle/square shape, right?). I still have Compass and Quest Markers and all that Console-Hand-Holding stuff disable in the .INI files.


Strange.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Tlc is not a command.. I think you mean tcl.

Tcl has its own issues, namely you can't reselect an item until you disable and reenable tcl. I highly recommend using Place in Red, although the cheat engine is kinda a pain its much easier to use than toggling tcl nonstop.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Hey everybody, I just wanted to mention that after hearing about how faster ram speed could affect the average/minimum FPS in this game, I decided to try it out for myself.

Previously, I had been running a full 16 gig set of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1333mhz memory. I recently got a pretty decent deal on 16 gig set of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2400mhz memory. I switched between 1333mhz and 2400mhz just to see how significant the gain in minimum frames would be and I can say that it was A LARGE GAIN.

*Rig*
I7-4790k (4.4ghz)
R9-290x (1150/1400)

*Resolution*: 1920x1080

*Settings*: All Ultra except for Godrays low

*Results*

1333mhz : 40-43FPS



2400mhz : 50-52FPS



~20% gain just from faster memory is insane and confirms that digital foundry was quite right.

To be honest, I'm not sure what to say. I'm quite flabbergasted about the huge difference ram makes in this game's minimum framerates. I'm sure it has something to do with the amount of objects/shadows that are loaded into the distance. My abovementioned results are just from looking at Santuary. the difference in cities is quite large as well. Please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Wow, quite a difference. Too bad my motherboard can only support up to 1866MHz... Ugh I don't have enough money for the upgrade bug just yet.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> Hey everybody, I just wanted to mention that after hearing about how faster ram speed could affect the average/minimum FPS in this game, I decided to try it out for myself.
> 
> Previously, I had been running a full 16 gig set of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1333mhz memory. I recently got a pretty decent deal on 16 gig set of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2400mhz memory. I switched between 1333mhz and 2400mhz just to see how significant the gain in minimum frames would be and I can say that it was A LARGE GAIN.
> 
> *Rig*
> I7-4790k (4.4ghz)
> R9-290x (1150/1400)
> 
> *Resolution*: 1920x1080
> 
> *Settings*: All Ultra except for Godrays low
> 
> *Results*
> 
> 1333mhz : 40-43FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 2400mhz : 50-52FPS
> 
> 
> 
> *~20% gain just from faster memory is insane and confirms that digital foundry was quite right.
> *
> To be honest, I'm not sure what to say. I'm quite flabbergasted about the huge difference ram makes in this game's minimum framerates. I'm sure it has something to do with the amount of objects/shadows that are loaded into the distance. My abovementioned results are just from looking at Santuary. the difference in cities is quite large as well. Please feel free to ask questions.


I beat 'em to it.








See sig.


----------



## shinji2k

Newegg has a great deal on some 16gb 2133 ram and I've been contemplating upgrading from 8gb 1600. I'd like to find some 2400 if I'm going to bother upgrading, tho.


----------



## MonarchX

Hrm... Is it me or does the game NOT use Bokeh DoF much? I have it enabled, but during dialogues and any other time, I don't think the game actually uses DoF... maybe a little bit? I would love for it to be stronger!


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys,

I've been working on sanctuary as my primary base of operations. Have used some mods and resource cheats to get the population to 60.







Just wanted to build something massive.

Take a look.









Day:







Night:


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> Hey everybody, I just wanted to mention that after hearing about how faster ram speed could affect the average/minimum FPS in this game, I decided to try it out for myself.


May have to try and clock my RAM to 2400MHz again and see how it goes.

In the mean time I'm slowly starting to build my main base at the Starlight Drive In







(this is going to take forever).

The entrance, not that I'll ever use it but still.





This is going to be my biggest problem, getting the damn walls to line up, there is a corner piece but you cant use it like at the actual Covenant settlement because of the collision thing when you build which is extremely annoying.



I'm using the Settlement Supplies Expanded 2.5 mod to access the walls, doors etc as well (in case anyone was wondering).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been working on sanctuary as my primary base of operations. Have used some mods and resource cheats to get the population to 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to build something massive.
> 
> Take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First three images are without some interconnecting bridges...the latest version of the settlement is represented by the 7 photos at the bottom (night shots).


Nice, i'm actually gonna get started on grey garden but just me an the little robots roaming around. Make my own personal home.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> May have to try and clock my RAM to 2400MHz again and see how it goes.
> 
> In the mean time I'm slowly starting to build my main base at the Starlight Drive In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is going to take forever).
> 
> The entrance, not that I'll ever use it but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be my biggest problem, getting the damn walls to line up, there is a corner piece but you cant use it like at the actual Covenant settlement because of the collision thing when you build which is extremely annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Settlement Supplies Expanded 2.5 mod to access the walls, doors etc as well (in case anyone was wondering).


Wow, way to copy my settlement.. I kid I kid. Looks good so far.

I highly recommend the mod Place in Red. It's a pain to set up with cheat engine but it lets you overlap some item, it's how i used the corner things and made sure there were no gaps in my covenant walls.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Wow, way to copy my settlement.. I kid I kid. Looks good so far.
> 
> I highly recommend the mod Place in Red. It's a pain to set up with cheat engine but it lets you overlap some item, it's how i used the corner things and made sure there were no gaps in my covenant walls.










I did see your set up but mines going to be... less pretty, I'm planning on having it like a staging area, may have a nice big house for myself to







.

I was going to use the BOS walls but they wont place anywhere near the edge of the build area for some reason which is annoying because I like those walls better.


----------



## MonarchX

I am level 25 and the only non-critter enies I encountered were Synths, Raiders, Ghouls, and Mutants. 90% of quests were - Kill raiders. Kill mutants, kill ghouls, kill Synths, Bring me some items, Kill Raiders, Kill Mutants, etc. I mean HOLY CRAP its bad and is a new low for Bethesda - a raw engine with a severe lack of interesting content and with a major trick that people consider a feature - settlement building. All they did was slapped basic content on their updated buggy engine and then integrated a simplified and limited version of their toolkit into the game to let people build random stuff for no other reason other than to show off. I am surprised people have so easily fallen for it.

Gameplay, graphics and audio were all left for modders to not just improve but Finish and Fix the game. Even ENB creator, a single person, managed to improve rendering performance, quality, and now is adding new features. ONE GUY vs. Supposedly Professional developers.

Next Bethesda will release a game with even more features from their TOOLKIT, like "Write your own story and quests from ground up, design all models and textures from scratch, populate the world, and do whatever you want" in TES VI and afterwards just release updated engines with toolkits and charge money for it.

Bethesda games are worth buying 2-3 years or more after release when it's on super sale, but now when it just comes out because Bethesda no longer releases actual games and only game foundations and toolkits.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am level 25 and the only non-critter enies I encountered were Synths, Raiders, Ghouls, and Mutants. 90% of quests were - Kill raiders. Kill mutants, kill ghouls, kill Synths, Bring me some items, Kill Raiders, Kill Mutants, etc. I mean HOLY CRAP its bad and is a new low for Bethesda - a raw engine with a severe lack of interesting content and with a major trick that people consider a feature - settlement building. All they did was slapped basic content on their updated buggy engine and then integrated a simplified and limited version of their toolkit into the game to let people build random stuff for no other reason other than to show off. I am surprised people have so easily fallen for it.


But The Sims! and Minecraft! starting to sound like you just don't like fun.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am level 25 and the only non-critter enies I encountered were Synths, Raiders, Ghouls, and Mutants. 90% of quests were - Kill raiders. Kill mutants, kill ghouls, kill Synths, Bring me some items, Kill Raiders, Kill Mutants, etc. I mean HOLY CRAP its bad and is a new low for Bethesda - a raw engine with a severe lack of interesting content and with a major trick that people consider a feature - settlement building. All they did was slapped basic content on their updated buggy engine and then integrated a simplified and limited version of their toolkit into the game to let people build random stuff for no other reason other than to show off. I am surprised people have so easily fallen for it.
> 
> 
> 
> But The Sims! and Minecraft! starting to sound like you just don't like fun.
Click to expand...

Not everyone enjoys the same stuff. I enjoy settlement building in fallout 4 but I have never wanted to play the sims and minecraft is something I find incredibly boring.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> But The Sims! and Minecraft! starting to sound like you just don't like fun.


Fallout 2 was fun, Deus Ex was fun Witcher 3 was fun, and a ton of games on my list, but this game is only fun to mod and to take screenshots, not playing the game, at least not after you reach level 25 after some 25 hours of gameplay. Other good games did not require gimmicks to be fun.

$60 for a damn TOOLKIT Editor with buggy engine... LOL! Why not just learn C++ and make your own game? At least you can put that on your resume...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am level 25 and the only non-critter enies I encountered were Synths, Raiders, Ghouls, and Mutants. 90% of quests were - Kill raiders. Kill mutants, kill ghouls, kill Synths, Bring me some items, Kill Raiders, Kill Mutants, etc. I mean HOLY CRAP its bad and is a new low for Bethesda - a raw engine with a severe lack of interesting content and with a major trick that people consider a feature - settlement building. All they did was slapped basic content on their updated buggy engine and then integrated a simplified and limited version of their toolkit into the game to let people build random stuff for no other reason other than to show off. I am surprised people have so easily fallen for it.
> 
> Gameplay, graphics and audio were all left for modders to not just improve but Finish and Fix the game. Even ENB creator, a single person, managed to improve rendering performance, quality, and now is adding new features. ONE GUY vs. Supposedly Professional developers.
> 
> Next Bethesda will release a game with even more features from their TOOLKIT, like "Write your own story and quests from ground up, design all models and textures from scratch, populate the world, and do whatever you want" in TES VI and afterwards just release updated engines with toolkits and charge money for it.
> 
> Bethesda games are worth buying 2-3 years or more after release when it's on super sale, but now when it just comes out because Bethesda no longer releases actual games and only game foundations and toolkits.


Welcome to Bethesda Game Studios, where they ship an incomplete game and any time you mention that you get ripped a new one by fanboys.

Their games do have some upsides but IMO for Fallout 4 it's many steps back from 3, and all the good features added to NV are straight up absent.. Having said that, I'm still playing the game for a while until it's time to get back into the Witcher 3.

As for the "falling for it" part, well, some of us didn't, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm normally overly critical but it's really not bad. A lot of the content is written in the memories of the flickering terminals from before the war. The wasteland is, well it's a wasteland. I've around 20 mods in total, all visual besides the dialogue perk and armourer extended. Maybe if you explained why the game was apparently incomplete people wouldn't 'rip you a new one'. Settlement building isn't key to the game so if you're not interested in that aspect of the game ignore it. Although it's quite easy to make it interesting and integral to your characters story. I'm building a skyscraper currently







. It's not the most brilliant system, but to belittle it if anything just shows a lack of creativity if one is being entirely forthright.

14% of players going by Steam stats haven't even left the vault. That's a surprising number, one that reflects IMO the people that are maybe too caught up on the visuals, if they were being honest enough about it.


----------



## MonarchX

I get a feeling I should try New Vegas again.

I remember in Fallout 3 you had actual conversation choices and threads. I do not even want to mention Fallout 2 that had waay more complex dialogue system than Fallout 3 did because Fallout 2 was a classic during Golden Era of RPG's. In Fallout 4 all you have are the exact 4 replies - Yes, No, Maybe, and Sarcastic. You do occsionally have a choice for some further inquiry in red or yellow text font, but that is it... That is SO pathetic.

Dialogues are boring as hell. There is no emotional, no way touching or immersive. Voice acting 10x worse than in Skyrim

I am finding the new AC - Syndicate to be more fun than Fallout 4. Hell I still have GTA V 2nd play-through to finish, most of MGS V, Deus Ex Revision, and few others. I need to get back to them rather than desperately modding this game in hopes for it to be what it could never be - a good RPG with meaningful and interesting content behind most quests and conversations, a captivating story, memorable characters, challenging combat (aside from damage given/taken ratios), and few other things I am too sleepy to mention. In short - Fallout 4 sucks.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just got around to bumping my RAM speed from 1600MHz to 2400MHz (cant remember exactly why I dropped it, haven't even clocked this 3570k), seems to have boosted my average frames by about 10 so that's pretty good.

I will admit I am starting to get a little bored, then again on this character alone I've played 76 hours and 28 minutes at level 42 as of posting and I'm holding off as long as I can to continue, currently at the Mass Fusion mission with Tactical Thinking & Underground Undercover waiting, cant decide which way I want to go.


----------



## TFL Replica

I would rate Fallout 2 higher than all the other Fallout games. Wasteland 2 would be close but no cigar. That said, I am in fact enjoying Fallout 4, in short bursts.


----------



## Wihglah

I have to admit, F3 has something F4 doesn't.

It's a bit intangible though, I can't quite explain it.

There is a good possibility that I am comparing my fully buffed and maxed F3 character to my relatively week F3 character. (lvl31)

I was also a big fan of A3-21's plasma rifle though and I haven't found an equivalent yet. Also the modula nature of the armour is a tad annoying. I am using VATS a lot less as my weapons are more than a match for my leveled enemies atm.


----------



## kremtok

Is anyone else running a dedicated physics card? On my sig rig, I never see FPS below 50 on the highest settings, 1920x1080. I wonder if that's why.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am using VATS a lot less as my weapons are more than a match for my leveled enemies atm.


As a sniper character, VATS is useless for anything other than close combat.

Enemy in the open not moving and it gives me 20% chance to hit in VATS when free-aim is 99% to hit so long as I don't sneeze as I click the mouse.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Realised today I'm starting to get quite a collection of power armor (and weapons), in power armor I've gotten: 1 T-45, 3 BOS, 1 MK VI X-01 & a bunch of spares (not that I use the power armor much) and that's just the stuff I've bothered to collect lol.
> 
> What settlement has the biggest bare open area to build in? I was thinking the Starlight Drive In seeing it has pretty much nothing.


I have 10 suits of armor, I need to get a screenshot of the garage I built for them. Each one has a different paint-scheme. (I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM, YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!)

As far as flat surfaces goes, there's a settlement you can get at the Boston Airport that's in an old terminal, the ground is perfectly flat.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I have 10 suits of armor, I need to get a screenshot of the garage I built for them. Each one has a different paint-scheme. (I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM, YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!)
> 
> As far as flat surfaces goes, there's a settlement you can get at the Boston Airport that's in an old terminal, the ground is perfectly flat.


Haha, I'm thinking of making a base just for my power armor, weapons, mags and bobble heads







.

Yeah... Boston Airport could be a problem... the Brotherhood of Steel hate me







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> As a sniper character, VATS is useless for anything other than close combat.
> 
> Enemy in the open not moving and it gives me 20% chance to hit in VATS when free-aim is 99% to hit so long as I don't sneeze as I click the mouse.


I noticed this, even with rifle perks buffed. It's like VATS aren't calculate anything beyond 20ft lol.

"No chance meight."

I installed Cinematic reshade preset off Nexus last night, great improvement when coupled with the 2K texture overhaul.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hrm... Is it me or does the game NOT use Bokeh DoF much? I have it enabled, but during dialogues and any other time, I don't think the game actually uses DoF... maybe a little bit? I would love for it to be stronger!


Hmm... Maybe it was the forced SLi profile, but it seemed overbearing when I first started running around the other day.

uhg, and the ambient occlusion outlines you can see when you're looking @ someone standing in front of a wall / or something.,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Is anyone else running a dedicated physics card? On my sig rig, I never see FPS below 50 on the highest settings, 1920x1080. I wonder if that's why.


i'm not sure how that would work. typically physics are calculated on the CPU, unless they're nvidia physX... at least, this is what I thought. It's been a REALLY long time since I've dealt with dedicated physx.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hrm... Is it me or does the game NOT use Bokeh DoF much? I have it enabled, but during dialogues and any other time, I don't think the game actually uses DoF... maybe a little bit? I would love for it to be stronger!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Maybe it was the forced SLi profile, but it seemed overbearing when I first started running around the other day.
> 
> uhg, and the ambient occlusion outlines you can see when you're looking @ someone standing in front of a wall / or something.,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Is anyone else running a dedicated physics card? On my sig rig, I never see FPS below 50 on the highest settings, 1920x1080. I wonder if that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not sure how that would work. typically physics are calculated on the CPU, unless they're nvidia physX... at least, this is what I thought. It's been a REALLY long time since I've dealt with dedicated physx.
Click to expand...

Really wish we could have a dedicated shadow card


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Really wish we could have a dedicated shadow card


A lot of shadows are actually part rendered on the CPU on most games, such as shadow draw distance.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah this game is heavy on CPU, which is probably the only reason my PC performs rather well.

What ShadowBoost settings is everyone using? I set Shadow Distance Max to 20000 and Min to 8000 to sustain 40fps+. On 120Hz monitor static 40fps is good, but on 60Hz its a stuttery mess. I could get static 60fps but not with uGrids 9...


----------



## DBEAU

I haven't bothered with that shadowboost thing. I just set my shadows to something like 12000 and called it a day. Running around I don't pay a whole lot of attention to the shadow distance so it doesn't bother me really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> As a sniper character, VATS is useless for anything other than close combat.
> 
> Enemy in the open not moving and it gives me 20% chance to hit in VATS when free-aim is 99% to hit so long as I don't sneeze as I click the mouse.


Agreed. VATS is useless for sniper unless it's up close Bloatflys or something. A little disappointing as I really enjoy VATS. I do get to use it a lot inside buildings and clearing raider camps with laser/combat rifles though. And real close quarters + Combat Shotgun + VATS = Awesome


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Tlc is not a command.. I think you mean tcl.
> 
> Tcl has its own issues, namely you can't reselect an item until you disable and reenable tcl. I highly recommend using Place in Red, although the cheat engine is kinda a pain its much easier to use than toggling tcl nonstop.


yes that is what I meant...I will never run any cheat engine stuff I don't care what it allows me to do...but if they find a way around this without using it I'm jump on with both feet


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Really wish we could have a dedicated shadow card
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of shadows are actually part rendered on the CPU on most games, such as shadow draw distance.
Click to expand...

Yeah, wish I could 100% render them on a GPU, have plenty of headroom there.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I decided to try some mods, and I wanted to make sure the game would launch after I enabled modding in the .ini files so I did that and didn't put any mods yet. Basically I did what the wiki says and changed that one string to 1 and this one to this: sResourceDataDirsFinal=STRINGS\, TEXTURES\, MUSIC\, SOUND\, INTERFACE\, MESHES\, PROGRAMS\, MATERIALS\, LODSETTINGS\, VIS\, MISC\, SCRIPTS\, SHADERSFX\

But now if I start a new game all of the menus in the character creator say "LOOKUP FAILED". How do you fix that?


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Waiting for Half Life 3?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, IKR!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


what ask are you running there? At what res and mods?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> what ask are you running there? At what res and mods?


Fallout 4 @ 1440p.

Kidding, Cinematic SweetFX profile from Nexus and a few other enhancements like real lighting, 2k textures. Around 20 mods in total including things like the dialogue one. Only gameplay related one besides that is the armorer extended - which lets you put armor pieces on all suave clothing.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> In Fallout 4 all you have are the exact 4 replies - Yes, No, Maybe, and Sarcastic. You do occsionally have a choice for some further inquiry in red or yellow text font, but that is it... That is SO pathetic.
> 
> Dialogues are boring as hell. There is no emotional, no way touching or immersive.


This so much. With the mods that show what your character is actually gonna say, it's even more apparent that the responses literally boil down into "Yes", "Yes", "Sarcastic Yes", and "Yes but not right now". It's pretty pitiful, you straight up can't tell people you don't want to do their fetch quest. The only stat that plays into speech is charisma - no more intelligence, luck, etc etc checks in talking. And the RNG speech checks are stupid and promote save spamming. It's like everything positive FNV had, Bethesda just didn't include to spite Obsidian.

I remember in FNV when you met Caesar he commented on all the things you did in the wasteland, and you could challenge his ideals. You could literally get into a 5 - 10 minute discussion about politics, history, and ideology - in Fallout 4 when talking to the faction leaders it's "Go here, do this", then when you try to initiate conversation again then shoo you away. The dialogue system is so bad it's almost funny.

I think the super casualization, for lack of a better word, is this game's 2nd biggest downfall. It's barely an RPG any more, it's more of an open world FPS. No skills, no weapons or armor degradation, the perks amount to "increase x by y %" for each rank.

Beth took the story from Fo3 and reversed the father and son role, and that's it. In Fo3 you were in a vault but Daddy left, you track him down then he dies then you take over his life's work. In Fo4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



your son leaves the vault, you track him down, he dies then you (possibly) continue his life's work. Also, bringing back that stupid Prime robot? Really?


Absolute garbage story writing.

Not to mention the heap of technical problems, people with the latest and greatest rigs can't even run the game on default ultra settings and hold over 30 FPS in the cities..

In my opinion this game's only redeeming aspect is the exploration and world design.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Not to mention the heap of technical problems, people with the latest and greatest rigs can't even run the game on default ultra settings and hold over 30 FPS in the cities..


hmm, so my 60fps minimim at 1440p in ultra is imaginary?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> hmm, so my 60fps minimim at 1440p in ultra is imaginary?


Yes. Go into problem areas (like top of Corvega factory) with all ultra settings and look around. I guarantee you you won't hold 60 FPS because the game engine gets bottlenecked by poor CPU utilization. My 3770k at 4.8GHz drops down to below 20 FPS in that spot with all ultra settings at 1440p.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> hmm, so my 60fps minimim at 1440p in ultra is imaginary?


Are a few areas in the game that just cause frame rate to tank, the Corvega factory being one em.

Edit: about the whole writing story thing. I just wanna point out that the lead writer for Fallout 4 and maybe the dlcs wrote the arrow in the knee line, enough said.


----------



## Azefore

Yup, a lot of plagued downtown areas made me hit in the 30s steady. It's shadow draw distance, I changed it as soon as I saw the drops occurring and never looked back. Not sure about using the dynamic changer but doubt it'd impact my experience any.

Gotta say the backpack mod is pretty nice to have.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yup, a lot of plagued downtown areas made me hit in the 30s steady. It's shadow draw distance, I changed it as soon as I saw the drops occurring and never looked back. Not sure about using the dynamic changer but doubt it'd impact my experience any.
> 
> Gotta say the backpack mod is pretty nice to have.


Boris' dynamic shadow tool helps, but ultimately you end up with the framerate going down when you face a certain direction, then shoots back up. Then when you turn the framerate hits the cap, then goes down to 40ish, then when you turn to the direction with lots of shadows it goes down then back up again.

It's better than a constant 20 FPS, but still not ideal. Unfortunately he and Alexander Blade stopped working on the tool because Nexus users couldn't comprehend how to use it properly and complained nonstop on the mod page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yup, a lot of plagued downtown areas made me hit in the 30s steady. It's shadow draw distance, I changed it as soon as I saw the drops occurring and never looked back. Not sure about using the dynamic changer but doubt it'd impact my experience any.
> 
> Gotta say the backpack mod is pretty nice to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Boris' dynamic shadow tool helps, but ultimately you end up with the framerate going down when you face a certain direction, then shoots back up. Then when you turn the framerate hits the cap, then goes down to 40ish, then when you turn to the direction with lots of shadows it goes down then back up again.
> 
> It's better than a constant 20 FPS, but still not ideal. Unfortunately he and Alexander Blade stopped working on the tool because Nexus users couldn't comprehend how to use it properly and complained nonstop on the mod page.
Click to expand...

Setting a higher than expected framerate, say 70 for a 60hz monitor, and not setting an unrealistic max draw distance will alleviate the frame rate bounce. I have been using it since release, and it works great if you set it up right. Its not rocket science, but your right, too many knuckleheads over at Nexus, I am not surprised Boris pulled his efforts. I would rather see his time/effort spent on ENB anyway...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Setting a higher than expected framerate, say 70 for a 60hz monitor, and not setting an unrealistic max draw distance will alleviate the frame rate bounce. I have been using it since release, and it works great if you set it up right. Its not rocket science, but your right, too many knuckleheads over at Nexus, I am not surprised Boris pulled his efforts. I would rather see his time/effort spent on ENB anyway...


I read a bit about it on the ENB forums, the way Boris explained it was that the tool needs a bit of a buffer zone (10 or so FPS) and has to be set below the max refresh rate. He explained that setting it at, say 59 FPS with a 60hz monitor would cause rapid oscillations as the tool lowers the shadow distance, framerate hits the cap, then the tool extends shadow distance and repeat.

IIRC he wanted to keep working on the tool but Alexander Blade did not, and he said that he was not able to do it by himself. Regardless he has implemented some shader capability into the ENB binaries so pretty soon we'll be seeing some gorgeous effects past ReShade. I for one am hoping he will be able to implement AO.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, with the existence of weather in this game, I could see a mod for that happening. Now that we have rain and those crazy nuclear storms (not sure if that's the technical name), I'm actually very interested in seeing more severe weather as well.


I'm interested in walls that actually protect from said nuclear stop. How is anyone alive?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Haha, I'm thinking of making a base just for my power armor, weapons, mags and bobble heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah... Boston Airport could be a problem... the Brotherhood of Steel hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I suggest starlight drive in.

I noticed it is the only protectable area that will take 2 industrial water purifiers, giving 80 water. This should produce massive amounts of trade goods, but I notice if I populate the town, the water dries up. All of a sudden I'm getting near zero water production. Solution? Never put any pop there. Build a door less box of concrete foundation around the whole thing and leave it there.

Also I'm not convinced supply lines actually work. If they do there have to be a bunch of undocumented requirements involving allowing brazen access to the area (effectively making the a hole thing useless because it then becomes undefendable)


----------



## bombastinator

The amount of undocumented game mechanics regarding the settlement system is astounding.


----------



## white owl

What are some good quests? I'm BOS and about to demolish the Institute.
The main story is wearing thin but I don't know where to go to find a fun quest. New Vegas, FO3 and Skyrim made it really easy to find something else to do. I had 100+ hours in Skyrim before I even remembered the main quests.

Also, I need more settlers at The Castle. How do I get them there?
I have lots of beds power and water. There is no food because there aren't enough people to tend it and I have no defense because there aren't any people there.
Should I just build more turrets and more radio towers?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah this game is heavy on CPU, which is probably the only reason my PC performs rather well.


Games not that CPU heavy on my system, don't think I've seen my CPU go over 70% and mines still at stock I haven't bothered to clock it, my RAM's at 2400MHz and GPU is stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I suggest starlight drive in.
> 
> I noticed it is the only protectable area that will take 2 industrial water purifiers, giving 80 water. This should produce massive amounts of trade goods, but I notice if I populate the town, the water dries up. All of a sudden I'm getting near zero water production. Solution? Never put any pop there. Build a door less box of concrete foundation around the whole thing and leave it there.
> 
> Also I'm not convinced supply lines actually work. If they do there have to be a bunch of undocumented requirements involving allowing brazen access to the area (effectively making the a hole thing useless because it then becomes undefendable)


Yeah I'm gonna start building the Starlight Drive In soon, was going to try and make it a base with at least 20 people but now I'm not so sure.

You can add heaps of water food etc to the Sanctuary but with the glitches I've been having with walls, turrets and lights randomly moving out of the build zone it does make it annoying.

Apart from the Sanctuary, Starlight Drive In, Spectacle Island & maybe The Castle all the other areas suck to defend / build on. Abernathy Farm I absolutely hate every time I have to defend it I almost get killed the second I load in and it has missile launchers, shotgun & normal turrets







.


----------



## DoomDash

Well looks like I'll be without Fallout 4 for a few weeks, sending my RMAed PSU out tomorrow :'(. Good news is I got a PS4 a few weeks ago, and Uncharted 4 beta starts tomorrow!

Hit level 81 with 150 hours played in Fallout, not bad.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well looks like I'll be without Fallout 4 for a few weeks, sending my RMAed PSU out tomorrow :'(. Good news is I got a PS4 a few weeks ago, and Uncharted 4 beta starts tomorrow!
> 
> Hit level 81 with 150 hours played in Fallout, not bad.


Ouch, how long do you think the process will take?


----------



## NitrousX

So Bethesda just rolled out a new beta patch today. Have any of you guys installed it yet? If so, does the game run a lot smoother?
Quote:


> Beta Update 1.2.37
> New Features
> General memory and stability improvements
> Performance improvements inside the Corvega Assembly Plant
> Fixed issue with player becoming stuck in terminals


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Ouch, how long do you think the process will take?


No idea, first RMA I've had to do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Setting a higher than expected framerate, say 70 for a 60hz monitor, and not setting an unrealistic max draw distance will alleviate the frame rate bounce. I have been using it since release, and it works great if you set it up right. Its not rocket science, but your right, too many knuckleheads over at Nexus, I am not surprised Boris pulled his efforts. I would rather see his time/effort spent on ENB anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> I read a bit about it on the ENB forums, the way Boris explained it was that the tool needs a bit of a buffer zone (10 or so FPS) and has to be set below the max refresh rate. He explained that setting it at, say 59 FPS with a 60hz monitor would cause rapid oscillations as the tool lowers the shadow distance, framerate hits the cap, then the tool extends shadow distance and repeat.
> 
> IIRC he wanted to keep working on the tool but Alexander Blade did not, and he said that he was not able to do it by himself. Regardless he has implemented some shader capability into the ENB binaries so pretty soon we'll be seeing some gorgeous effects past ReShade. I for one am hoping he will be able to implement AO.
Click to expand...

Newest patch beta patch breaks the shadow boost anyway.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> No idea, first RMA I've had to do.


It really all depends on the company. Some will just send you a new product without question as long as your "evidence" is decent, while others need to see the product and test it quite extensively before accepting to send a new product to you. Then there are those that simply send it directly to get repaired and return the same unit to you.

Oh and I almost forgot my favourite, where they send you anew product and include a box and postage for you to return the old one to them for study (To check if you're lying and to actually identify the fault for future products).

Mostly in my experience it goes like this (excluding time spent in shipping):

If they are going to repair the product, you should expect 1-2 weeks before it's finished.
If they are going to simply test it before returning a new product to you then expect 1-3 days after they receive the product.
Oh and the other two only include shipping and any customs they may go through.
I have had my fair share of RMAs over the years, and this is usually how it goes, but it may be different in your case.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> It really all depends on the company. Some will just send you a new product without question as long as your "evidence" is decent, while others need to see the product and test it quite extensively before accepting to send a new product to you. Then there are those that simply send it directly to get repaired and return the same unit to you.
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot my favourite, where they send you anew product and include a box and postage for you to return the old one to them for study (To check if you're lying and to actually identify the fault for future products).
> 
> Mostly in my experience it goes like this (excluding time spent in shipping):
> 
> If they are going to repair the product, you should expect 1-2 weeks before it's finished.
> If they are going to simply test it before returning a new product to you then expect 1-3 days after they receive the product.
> Oh and the other two only include shipping and any customs they may go through.
> I have had my fair share of RMAs over the years, and this is usually how it goes, but it may be different in your case.


A related question... should I send them all the cables since it's mostly modular? The reason I ask is because I already have them routed, it would be nice if I didn't have to unhook everything, and they didn't really tell me what to include.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> A related question... should I send them all the cables since it's mostly modular? The reason I ask is because I already have them routed, it would be nice if I didn't have to unhook everything, and they didn't really tell me what to include.


No clue, they may want you to but again it all varies on the company in question. Send them an email and hopefully you will know before you need to send it. If you don't get an answer then I would really just send them the bare minimum for them to check what's wrong. If it's about fluctuating power levels and the likes then sending the cables may be a good idea, but if you are able to locate the fault to the unit itself then I don't see any reason why you need to send the cables.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Started doing missions again and well...



Spoiler: Warning: Game Spoilers!



Finally got to destroy the Brotherhoods ship







.

When you get to the ship Deacon says to use the Stealth Boy but this is what I heard...



So... that's what I did





















.

Hitler himself dead. yeah I see the BoS as Nazi's in this game.



Down goes the ship.













I'll also say I wish I had of gotten the ballistic weave armor sooner (get it from the Railroad) that stuff is awesome add that with the Ghoul perk and your pretty much a tank without power armor and unstoppable with it (especially the X-01).


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes. Go into problem areas (like top of Corvega factory) with all ultra settings and look around. I guarantee you you won't hold 60 FPS because the game engine gets bottlenecked by poor CPU utilization. My 3770k at 4.8GHz drops down to below 20 FPS in that spot with all ultra settings at 1440p.


Sry, Been there, done that. no problem.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Started doing missions again and well...
> 
> I'll also say I wish I had of gotten the ballistic weave armor sooner (get it from the Railroad) that stuff is awesome add that with the Ghoul perk and your pretty much a tank without power armor and unstoppable with it (especially the X-01).


yeah that armor is key...my comment not a story spoiler....just which gun/armor/perk makes survival mode as easy as hard mode and nullifies the bullet sponge effect in survival...but just in case....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yeah, maxed weave armor on fatigues + trilby hat (doubles maxed weave armor) + 45 overseer guardian (OP gun with ubiquitous 45 ammo) with rifleman perks + perk or legend armor to slow time when injured...those 4 things make beating survival mode seem like beating hard mode....except on survival you get to fight multiple legendaries with legendary drops on nearly every mission. After you get gun (early in game) and then armor, you will rarely get killed, and the only bullet sponge will be yourself. Even maxed plasma rifle doesnt match it, unless you get same double projectile in a plasma rifle...I never bother with power armor after getting weave.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Sry, Been there, done that. no problem.


Yeah, somehow I don't believe you. Feel free to post pics or a video but considering that your CPU is only marginally faster than mine I doubt you have triple the framerate as me in CPU choked areas. If you're getting 60 FPS then you're not looking towards the city or your game is not on ultra.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah that armor is key...my comment not a story spoiler....just which gun/armor/perk makes survival mode as easy as hard mode and nullifies the bullet sponge effect in survival...but just in case....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, maxed weave armor on fatigues + trilby hat (doubles maxed weave armor) + 45 overseer guardian (OP gun with ubiquitous 45 ammo) with rifleman perks + perk or legend armor to slow time when injured...those 4 things make beating survival mode seem like beating hard mode....except on survival you get to fight multiple legendaries with legendary drops on nearly every mission. After you get gun (early in game) and then armor, you will rarely get killed, and the only bullet sponge will be yourself. Even maxed plasma rifle doesnt match it, unless you get same double projectile in a plasma rifle...I never bother with power armor after getting weave.


Hmm may have to play through again on survival and try this, I'm only playing on normal because I know how insane Bethesda make the hardest setting (like Skyrim on legendary being killed 1 shot by a level 1 crab







) and I'm to lazy to deal with it.


----------



## Blze001

Huh, I wonder if upping from 8GB 1600Mhz to 16GB 2400Mhz would net me any improvements. My i5 isn't running a bonkers overclock, only 4Ghz, but...


----------



## Ha-Nocri

So, I finished the game and it was rly fun to play. It's much more enjoyable experience than 90% of mindless AAA titles, like Far Cry 3, AC: Syndicate, Shadow of Mordor, MGS and others. It's way above those. World is reach to explore, crafting is nice too. But when I see what GTA 5 or AC:S do with graphics, drawing distance and details, I wonder why Bathesda do not employ a graphics specialist. The game runs very poorly for what is shown on the screen. It's struggling with shadows especially, something that was common like 6 years ago. Also, they should hire someone to write better story for quests and characters. It's pretty bad. All in all I would give this game 8/10, which is high, as FC4 would get 4/10 for example, from me.


----------



## Alex132

The lighting and weather system alone makes this game's graphics impressive to me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yeah, somehow I don't believe you. Feel free to post pics or a video but considering that your CPU is only marginally faster than mine I doubt you have triple the framerate as me in CPU choked areas. If you're getting 60 FPS then you're not looking towards the city or your game is not on ultra.


fraps dump logs FTW!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The lighting and weather system alone makes this game's graphics impressive to me.


It's true. But when you go up a tall building and look at the surrounding, you can see how poorly it is done, looking like a 2010 game. And then you play GTA 5, get into a helicopter and look at all the detail on the ground, you cannot not wonder what is Bathesda's problem. The same is with AC:S looking at London, looking beautiful.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Huh, I wonder if upping from 8GB 1600Mhz to 16GB 2400Mhz would net me any improvements. My i5 isn't running a bonkers overclock, only 4Ghz, but...


i7's seem to run much better in this game. I would try a good 16GB DDR3 2400 kit if I were in your shoes, and I'd try to snag a used i7 4770k or 4790k.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Huh, I wonder if upping from 8GB 1600Mhz to 16GB 2400Mhz would net me any improvements. My i5 isn't running a bonkers overclock, only 4Ghz, but...


FO4 loves fast RAM and more threads. Going from a 6600k to a 5930k was a night and day difference in gameplay with the same GPU.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> i7's seem to run much better in this game. I would try a good 16GB DDR3 2400 kit if I were in your shoes, and I'd try to snag a used i7 4770k or 4790k.


Eh, my i5 is doing just fine so far, I don't feel like I need to upgrade it just yet. I was toying with jumping up to 16GB anyway for photoshop and programming shenanigans, so going faster would just be a few bucks more.

That said, it's not like my current setup is hurting for performance, I get the occasional FPS hiccup, but it's rare... that said I can never have enough. This is why I'm budgeting for a second 21:9 monitor to mount above my current one just as an auxiliary one. Always gotta have more!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah that armor is key...my comment not a story spoiler....just which gun/armor/perk makes survival mode as easy as hard mode and nullifies the bullet sponge effect in survival...but just in case....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, maxed weave armor on fatigues + trilby hat (doubles maxed weave armor) + 45 overseer guardian (OP gun with ubiquitous 45 ammo) with rifleman perks + perk or legend armor to slow time when injured...those 4 things make beating survival mode seem like beating hard mode....except on survival you get to fight multiple legendaries with legendary drops on nearly every mission. After you get gun (early in game) and then armor, you will rarely get killed, and the only bullet sponge will be yourself. Even maxed plasma rifle doesnt match it, unless you get same double projectile in a plasma rifle...I never bother with power armor after getting weave.


farming for legendary drops; is this Fallout or Diablo 3?

Still waiting for game, hows that song go, On the first day of Christmas...................


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> farming for legendary drops; is this Fallout or Diablo 3?
> 
> Still waiting for game, hows that song go, On the first day of Christmas...................


It's generic sandbox shooter with a Fallout skin.

I'm enjoying the game, but it's a pretty disappointing Fallout game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's generic sandbox shooter with a Fallout skin.
> 
> I'm enjoying the game, but it's a pretty disappointing Fallout game.


What exactly makes a FO game then in your opinion? It has all the same elements it did since FO3; tons of places to explore, perks, hidden lore and easter eggs, lots of stuff to read, dumb companions, multiple factions to join... What are you specifically looking for?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's generic sandbox shooter with a Fallout skin.
> 
> I'm enjoying the game, but it's a pretty disappointing Fallout game.


It's still not generic. A generic shooter doesn't have anything like Fallout 4's S.P.E.C.I.A.L. system and perk tree (which is actually an improvement over previous Fallout games in my opinion). If you compare its open world to others like Far Cry or Just Cause you'll see the difference. Fallout 4's world remains stunningly detailed, authentic, dense, alive and unpredictable (although there is still room for improvement of course). I'm finding more satirical, Fallout moments in this game compared to Fallout 3. The weapon customization is the best in any game so that's not really generic either.

But I know what you mean. It's disappointing as a Fallout game mostly compared to New Vegas and the first two. It even has less role playing than Fallout 3 due to less dialogue choices, the voiced protagonists, and the loosely defined protagonist backgrounds which invalidate playing a character with an Intelligence of 3 or below (you can still do it, but it makes no sense).

The most disappointing aspect was glanced over earlier, and that's dialogue choices. The only thing that affects dialogue is Charisma rating and the Lady Killer/Black Widow perks. New Vegas had many different kinds of dialogue prompts, such as Speech (now merged with CHA which is fine), Charisma rating itself, Intelligence, Perception, even Science, Strength or Agility, there were prompts for almost everything.

There were also more ways to advance conversations, more "answers" in Fallout 1 and 2, New Vegas, and maybe even in 3 as a whole. FO4 always provides three "answers" which are Yes, No, and Sarcastic (the rest of the dialogue is comprised of questions that don't advance conversations), although I believe occasionally there are more than three via persuasion options.

Disappointing for Fallout, the franchise which holds the game with probably the most dialogue choices of all time (Fallout 2). New Vegas probably has more dialogue options than any modern RPG. Fallout 4's dialogue options however are not actually less than your average modern day RPG. The Witcher games for example (I hate to bring them up but I must make a point) often have only one or two "answers" while FO4 always provides at least three. The difference here is that The Witcher games of course have better writing quality than FO4, and the approach to dialogue is totally different. Fallout 4 is a video game designed so that the player always has essentially the same three responses to drive conversations forward, while The Witcher games are less concerned with the number of dialogue choices and instead focus on telling a specific story a certain way. Both approaches are flawed for video game RPGs, New Vegas and the classic Fallouts and Infinity Engine games had the best approach.

Interestingly enough nobody complained about Skyrim which is essentially the same type of RPG as Fallout 4, with even less dialogue choices. Then again, TES was never dialogue driven. Important conversations pretty much always only had one or two "answers" in TES games. So Fallout 4 takes more after TES here (also evident in the new perk tree), which is a mistake since TES inherently has more sandbox role-playing (multiple races, more things to do in the world since TES worlds aren't post-apocalyptic) while Fallout has always been dialogue driven.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yeah, somehow I don't believe you. Feel free to post pics or a video but considering that your CPU is only marginally faster than mine I doubt you have triple the framerate as me in CPU choked areas. If you're getting 60 FPS then you're not looking towards the city or your game is not on ultra.


You are running an R9-290 (assuming no crossfire - if you have crossfire enabled - that's your problem), I have a 980ti running at 1475MHz

You have 1600Mhz Ram, I have 2400MHz ram.

Check the benchmarks.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What exactly makes a FO game then in your opinion? It has all the same elements it did since FO3; tons of places to explore, hidden lore and easter eggs, lots of stuff to read, dumb companions, multiple factions to join... What are you specifically looking for?


The quote below sums it up pretty well.

It just feels lazy. The factions pretty much unconditionally trust you immediately, so they're basically inconsequential.

The voiced protagonist who already has a background to me really limits role-playing. You already have a backstory, so that heavily influences your character's actions, and since you have generic white dude voice, playing anything other than a generic white dude would feel a bit odd. At least New Vegas got around the backstory thing by essentially wiping your memory at the beginning, giving you a clean slate. I have yet to see any dialog that comes anywhere close to some of the hilarious and diverse dialogue choices that NV gave you.

Radiant quests are shoved on you almost immediately, which really highlights how little Bethesda could come up with in regards to quests.

I put a lot of points into Charisma, and it feels like the only use for it so far has been to get more caps for doing generic fetch quests. Whooptee doo.

Again, I'm enjoying the game, but I think when I finish I'm going to play NV or 3 again instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's still not generic. A generic shooter doesn't have anything like Fallout 4's S.P.E.C.I.A.L. system and perk tree (which is actually an improvement over previous Fallout games in my opinion). If you compare its open world to others like Far Cry or Just Cause you'll see the difference. Fallout 4's world remains stunningly detailed, authentic, dense, alive and unpredictable (although there is still room for improvement of course). I'm finding more satirical, Fallout moments in this game compared to Fallout 3. The weapon customization is the best in any game so that's not really generic either.
> 
> But I know what you mean. It's disappointing as a Fallout game mostly compared to New Vegas and the first two. It even has less role playing than Fallout 3 due to less dialogue choices, the voiced protagonists, and the loosely defined protagonist backgrounds which invalidate playing a character with an Intelligence of 3 or below (you can still do it, but it makes no sense).
> 
> The most disappointing aspect was glanced over earlier, and that's dialogue choices. The only thing that affects dialogue is Charisma rating and the Lady Killer/Black Widow perks. New Vegas had many different kinds of dialogue prompts, such as Speech (now merged with CHA which is fine), Charisma rating itself, Intelligence, Perception, even Science, Strength or Agility, there were prompts for almost everything.
> 
> There were also more ways to advance conversations, more "answers" in Fallout 1 and 2, New Vegas, and maybe even in 3 as a whole. FO4 always provides three "answers" which are Yes, No, and Sarcastic (the rest of the dialogue is comprised of questions that don't advance conversations), although I believe occasionally there are more than three via persuasion options.
> 
> Disappointing for Fallout, the franchise which holds the game with probably the most dialogue choices of all time (Fallout 2). New Vegas probably has more dialogue options than any modern RPG. Fallout 4's dialogue options however are not actually less than your average modern day RPG. The Witcher games for example (I hate to bring them up but I must make a point) often have only one or two "answers" while FO4 always provides at least three. The difference here is that The Witcher games of course have better writing quality than FO4, and the approach to dialogue is totally different. Fallout 4 is a video game designed so that the player always has essentially the same three responses to drive conversations forward, while The Witcher games are less concerned with the number of dialogue choices and instead focus on telling a specific story a certain way.
> 
> Interestingly enough nobody complained about Skyrim which is essentially the same type of RPG as Fallout 4, with even less dialogue choices. Then again, TES was never dialogue driven. Important conversations pretty much always only had one or two "answers" in TES games. So Fallout 4 takes more after TES here (also evident in the new perk tree), which is a mistake since TES inherently has more sandbox role-playing (multiple races, more things to do in the world since TES worlds aren't post-apocalyptic) while Fallout has always been dialogue driven.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's still not generic. A generic shooter doesn't have anything like Fallout 4's S.P.E.C.I.A.L. system and perk tree (which is actually an improvement over previous Fallout games in my opinion). If you compare its open world to others like Far Cry or Just Cause you'll see the difference. Fallout 4's world remains stunningly detailed, authentic, dense, alive and unpredictable (although there is still room for improvement of course). I'm finding more satirical, Fallout moments in this game compared to Fallout 3. The weapon customization is the best in any game so that's not really generic either.
> 
> But I know what you mean. It's disappointing as a Fallout game mostly compared to New Vegas and the first two. It even has less role playing than Fallout 3 due to less dialogue choices, the voiced protagonists, and the loosely defined protagonist backgrounds which invalidate playing a character with an Intelligence of 3 or below (you can still do it, but it makes no sense).
> 
> The most disappointing aspect was glanced over earlier, and that's dialogue choices. The only thing that affects dialogue is Charisma rating and the Lady Killer/Black Widow perks. New Vegas had many different kinds of dialogue prompts, such as Speech (now merged with CHA which is fine), Charisma rating itself, Intelligence, Perception, even Science, Strength or Agility, there were prompts for almost everything.
> 
> There were also more ways to advance conversations, more "answers" in Fallout 1 and 2, New Vegas, and maybe even in 3 as a whole. FO4 always provides three "answers" which are Yes, No, and Sarcastic (the rest of the dialogue is comprised of questions that don't advance conversations), although I believe occasionally there are more than three via persuasion options.
> 
> Disappointing for Fallout, the franchise which holds the game with probably the most dialogue choices of all time (Fallout 2). New Vegas probably has more dialogue options than any modern RPG. Fallout 4's dialogue options however are not actually less than your average modern day RPG. The Witcher games for example (I hate to bring them up but I must make a point) often have only one or two "answers" while FO4 always provides at least three. The difference here is that The Witcher games of course have better writing quality than FO4, and the approach to dialogue is totally different. Fallout 4 is a video game designed so that the player always has essentially the same three responses to drive conversations forward, while The Witcher games are less concerned with the number of dialogue choices and instead focus on telling a specific story a certain way. Both approaches are flawed for video game RPGs, New Vegas and the classic Fallouts and Infinity Engine games had the best approach.
> 
> Interestingly enough nobody complained about Skyrim which is essentially the same type of RPG as Fallout 4, with even less dialogue choices. Then again, TES was never dialogue driven. Important conversations pretty much always only had one or two "answers" in TES games. So Fallout 4 takes more after TES here (also evident in the new perk tree), which is a mistake since TES inherently has more sandbox role-playing (multiple races, more things to do in the world since TES worlds aren't post-apocalyptic) while Fallout has always been dialogue driven.


You can't compare Fallout 3-4 with Fallout 1-2 as they are made by completely different studios. The only thing that is the same is the Fallout name. I agree however, the dialogue options are disappointing compared to New Vegas. Then again, wasn't FONV written by Obsidian? Bethesda has never been known for strong dialogue or dialogue driven games like you said. Fallout Bethesda has always and will always be about exploring and creating your own story. Also how does 3 int or below make no sense? You are either a military personnel (not exactly known for intelligence) or the wife of a military personnel (again, not exactly known for smarts).


----------



## skupples

FO4 is exactly what it should be. It's pretty common for a franchise release to get a little more streamline, and a little less deep than the previous release.

remember the old theory. Easier access = more copies sold. someone somewhere decided that all the dialog was just boring, so CUT IT OUT! yes/no mass effect 3 it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can't compare Fallout 3-4 with Fallout 1-2 as they are made by completely different studios. The only thing that is the same is the Fallout name. I agree however, the dialogue options are disappointing compared to New Vegas. Then again, wasn't FONV written by Obsidian? Bethesda has never been known for strong dialogue or dialogue driven games like you said. Fallout Bethesda has always and will always be about exploring and creating your own story. Also how does 3 int or below make no sense? You are either a military personnel (not exactly known for intelligence) or the wife of a military personnel (again, not exactly known for smarts).


FO:NV was developed by Obsidian, so another studio like you said. Although these games did have different developers, and although 3 and New Vegas and 4 are substantially different than the first three, they still belong to the same franchise so certain expectations must remain for every Fallout game. The only things consistent between every Fallout game before 4 are the satirical post-apocalyptic American world, S.P.E.C.I.A.L. attributes, the protagonist being a clean slate, and the emphasis on dialogue (Bethesda didn't focus much on dialogue quality with 3 or any of their games, but still quantity). The last two are gone with Fallout 4, although the male protagonist is close enough to a clean slate really and an alternate start mod will fix this.

The wife has a "law degree." At least Bethesda was vague. Same thing for "military" or "Army." He could have been anything in the military. I said INT 3 since INT 3 is really, really stupid, legitimate mental deficiency thus too stupid to make it into the U.S. Army I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FO4 is exactly what it should be. It's pretty common for a franchise release to get a little more streamline, and a little less deep than the previous release.
> 
> remember the old theory. Easier access = more copies sold. someone somewhere decided that all the dialog was just boring, so CUT IT OUT! yes/no mass effect 3 it.


Less dialogue options doesn't sell more copies. However, more dialogue doesn't sell more copies either. So, might as well go the cheaper route.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FO4 is exactly what it should be. It's pretty common for a franchise release to get a little more streamline, and a little less deep than the previous release.
> 
> remember the old theory. Easier access = more copies sold. someone somewhere decided that all the dialog was just boring, so CUT IT OUT! yes/no mass effect 3 it.


I may be biased, but ME1/ME2->ME3 wasn't anywhere near as drastic a shift to me as FO3/FONV->FO4.

Bioware didn't say "screw dialogue needs more minecraft" with ME3. Really the only dumbed down part of it was the very end.

Also, just because it's the thing that happens doesn't make it a good excuse. Look at the Witcher 3. Huge hit and basically improved in every way over the previous games, plus a huge world that didn't feel like it was full of filler fluff just to make it feel big. I know that they're not quite the same, seeing as the Witcher has a very defined protagonist with a defined backstory and personality, so that makes dialogue easier to do, but it's still going to be a benchmark game for RPGs to come.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I may be biased, but ME1/ME2->ME3 wasn't anywhere near as drastic a shift to me as FO3/FONV->FO4.
> 
> Bioware didn't say "screw dialogue needs more minecraft" with ME3. Really the only dumbed down part of it was the very end.
> 
> Also, just because it's the thing that happens doesn't make it a good excuse. Look at the Witcher 3. Huge hit and basically improved in every way over the previous games, plus a huge world that didn't feel like it was full of filler fluff just to make it feel big. I know that they're not quite the same, seeing as the Witcher has a very defined protagonist with a defined backstory and personality, so that makes dialogue easier to do, but it's still going to be a benchmark game for RPGs to come.


Meh, FO3 -> FO4 wasn't that big of a shift. ME2 was actually the most mechanically dumbed down game of that franchise, and as far as role-playing and dialogue options go ME2 and ME3 are pretty much the same too.

It would be unfortunate if The Witcher 3 really does become the benchmark game for RPGs, which is likely since it will win most GOTY awards (although it still got trounced by Fallout 4 in sales obviously). That franchise really doesn't have nearly enough role-playing for my tastes (no more role-playing than Deus Ex: Human Revolution, probably less actually) and I hate their casual hack and slash gameplay.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

TW3 GOTY?! I rly hope not. That would be terrible.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Meh, FO3 -> FO4 wasn't that big of a shift. ME2 was actually the most mechanically dumbed down game of that franchise, and as far as role-playing and dialogue options go ME2 and ME3 are pretty much the same too.
> 
> It would be unfortunate if The Witcher 3 really does become the benchmark game for RPGs, which is likely since it will win most GOTY awards (although it still got trounced by Fallout 4 in sales obviously). That franchise really doesn't have nearly enough role-playing for my tastes (no more role-playing than Deus Ex: Human Revolution, probably less actually) and I hate their casual hack and slash gameplay.


Well like I said, they may both be RPGs, but different styles. DE:HR and TW3 give you a role and let you act it out, whereas Fallout traditionally lets you create your own role.


----------



## skupples

TW3/DA:I will go head to head.


----------



## Alex132

DA:I?

I'd also put Bloodborne up there.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> TW3 GOTY?! I rly hope not. That would be terrible.


You and I are the minority, unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> TW3/DA:I will go head to head.


DA:I came out last year, and I believe it won most GOTY awards. They won't go head to head since TW3 came out this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well like I said, they may both be RPGs, but different styles. DE:HR and TW3 give you a role and let you act it out, whereas Fallout traditionally lets you create your own role.


Oh I know, but even for the type of RPG that TW3 and DE:HR are, they have less role-playing than other story-driven RPGs like Planescape: Torment. Although Deus Ex isn't marketed as a full fledged RPG at least so I don't hold it against it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh I know, but even for the type of RPG that TW3 and DE:HR are, they have less role-playing than other story-driven RPGs like Planescape: Torment. Although Deus Ex isn't marketed as a full fledged RPG at least so I don't hold it against it.


Yeah DE:HR was more of a linear game made of a bunch of small sandboxes.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah DE:HR was more of a linear game made of a bunch of small sandboxes.


Something like Dark Souls 2? I like that. Could give DE another chance. Dunno why, just couldn't get into the game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Charisma is only good for the convenience of trade routes (shared resources), and building crafting stations and shops. I decided it wasn't worth the investment (fast travel loading times aren't that high).

I miss skill/attribute check dialog options. Persuading people to give you more caps is lame.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Charisma is only good for the convenience of trade routes (shared resources), and building crafting stations and shops. I decided it wasn't worth the investment (fast travel loading times aren't that high).
> 
> I miss skill/attribute check dialog options. Persuading people to give you more caps is lame.


Well Charisma does affect the persuasion options. The higher your CHA score, the better your chances. But like you say all the other dialogue checks seen in the previous Fallout games are gone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You and I are the minority, unfortunately.
> DA:I came out last year, and I believe it won most GOTY awards. They won't go head to head since TW3 came out this year.
> Oh I know, but even for the type of RPG that TW3 and DE:HR are, they have less role-playing than other story-driven RPGs like Planescape: Torment. Although Deus Ex isn't marketed as a full fledged RPG at least so I don't hold it against it.


-.- 2015 went quick.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Something like Dark Souls 2? I like that. Could give DE another chance. Dunno why, just couldn't get into the game.


Maybe? Idk lol I don't think I'd ever compare the two games as they're nothing alike.

You basically move from sandbox to sandbox, sometimes returning to one you've been to before, but you can't travel between them freely.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Maybe? Idk lol I don't think I'd ever compare the two games as they're nothing alike.
> 
> You basically move from sandbox to sandbox, sometimes returning to one you've been to before, but you can't travel between them freely.


Yeah Deus Ex games are some of the most distinct games, as in I can't name anything that strongly resembles them. Anything with thematic similarities is totally different in gameplay design. I can't even name games with a very similar gameplay design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> -.- 2015 went quick.


It sure did. I wasn't expecting it to have noteworthy game releases but in my opinion it turned out to be one of the best years. Despite what I said about Fallout 4 I still really enjoy it, it has the most authentic open world I've ever found and with silent protagonist mod and full dialogue interface there's still a good amount of Bethesda style sandbox role-playing. Then we had SOMA, one of the best games I've ever played, and also Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah Deus Ex games are some of the most distinct games, as in I can't name anything that strongly resembles them. Anything with thematic similarities is totally different in gameplay design. I can't even name games with a very similar gameplay design.


I'd say in some ways the original Crysis shared some similarities. One objective, multiple ways to go about it. I think the stealth was also very strongly reminiscent of the early Splinter Cell games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'd say in some ways the original Crysis shared some similarities. One objective, multiple ways to go about it. I think the stealth was also very strongly reminiscent of the early Splinter Cell games.


Crysis has a similar sandbox design yeah, although most of the significant missions in Deus Ex HR don't actually take place in their sandbox hubs (not quite true of the original though). Splinter Cell has some stealth similarities, but none of the openness or role-playing. Deus Ex is a unique blend. Dishonored is similar in the sense that it has the linear sandbox design and also stealth, but the stealth and action implementations are totally different, and while it has a skill system it's not actually an RPG. So yeah, you can find one or maybe two similarities in other games, but that's about it. No Dark Souls 2 here lol, just gotta play them for yourself.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Crysis has a similar sandbox design yeah, although most of the significant missions in Deus Ex HR don't actually take place in their sandbox hubs (not quite true of the original though). Splinter Cell has some stealth similarities, but none of the openness or role-playing. Deus Ex is a unique blend. Dishonored is similar in the sense that it has the linear sandbox design and also stealth, but the stealth and action implementations are totally different, and while it has a skill system it's not actually an RPG. So yeah, you can find one or maybe two similarities in other games, but that's about it. No Dark Souls 2 here lol, just gotta play them for yourself.


Yeah I thought about Dishonored as well.


----------



## DBEAU

I wonder if Obsidian will put their spin on this one.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I wonder if Obsidian will put their spin on this one.


You mean like FNV? I hope so, what they were able to do with that game in such short time was just amazing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I wonder if Obsidian will put their spin on this one.


I really hope so. Take Fallout 4's gameplay, add back a Hardcore mode (or really just integrate it with Survival), add back the multitude of ammunition types, and match or surpass the writing quality and role-playing ability of New Vegas. Too bad the level design won't be as good, but the rest is more important and modders can assist with that like they did with New Vegas.

New Vegas is one of the most underrated games, it's a shame it gets grouped together with Fallout 3 and 4 as if they're all the same. Obsidian has developed several of the best RPGs ever made and New Vegas is one of them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FO:NV was developed by Obsidian, so another studio like you said. Although these games did have different developers, and although 3 and New Vegas and 4 are substantially different than the first three, they still belong to the same franchise so certain expectations must remain for every Fallout game. The only things consistent between every Fallout game before 4 are the satirical post-apocalyptic American world, S.P.E.C.I.A.L. attributes, the protagonist being a clean slate, and the emphasis on dialogue (Bethesda didn't focus much on dialogue quality with 3 or any of their games, but still quantity). The last two are gone with Fallout 4, although the male protagonist is close enough to a clean slate really and an alternate start mod will fix this.
> 
> The wife has a "law degree." At least Bethesda was vague. Same thing for "military" or "Army." He could have been anything in the military. I said INT 3 since INT 3 is really, really stupid, legitimate mental deficiency thus too stupid to make it into the U.S. Army I think.
> Less dialogue options doesn't sell more copies. However, more dialogue doesn't sell more copies either. So, might as well go the cheaper route.


I have to disagree about expectations staying the same when a franchise is taken over by another developer. We would like it to, but it's a toss up at that point. Different devs have different approaches and philosophy. Honestly, I feel like the slate is still clean for the character background. I've known some really, really dumb people who serve in the Marines for instance, people who you question if they should ever be allowed to serve. With the wife, we have no idea how degrees are handled. George W Bush for instance, has a MBA from Harvard for instance and his intelligence is something used to make fun of him. You can get degrees simply by working hard. Being smart is a totally different story. Personally, I think they tried to branch out more with FO4, which is why they introduced settlements and a much more comprehensive crafting system. The combat system is also significantly improved. Unfortunately, when you diversify, that cuts into the budgets and other areas can suffer. In this case, the staff that writes dialogues, especially in the romance department, appeared to have suffered some cutbacks.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> New Vegas is one of the most underrated games, it's a shame it gets grouped together with Fallout 3 and 4 as if they're all the same. Obsidian has developed several of the best RPGs ever made and New Vegas is one of them.


I agree. I've never understood the hate it gets. The DLC were the icing on the cake.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have to disagree about expectations staying the same when a franchise is taken over by another developer. We would like it to, but it's a toss up at that point. Different devs have different approaches and philosophy. Honestly, I feel like the slate is still clean for the character background. I've known some really, really dumb people who serve in the Marines for instance, people who you question if they should ever be allowed to serve. With the wife, we have no idea how degrees are handled. George W Bush for instance, has a MBA from Harvard for instance and his intelligence is something used to make fun of him. You can get degrees simply by working hard. Being smart is a totally different story. Personally, I think they tried to branch out more with FO4, which is why they introduced settlements and a much more comprehensive crafting system. The combat system is also significantly improved. Unfortunately, when you diversify, that cuts into the budgets and other areas can suffer. In this case, the staff that writes dialogues, especially in the romance department, appeared to have suffered some cutbacks.


I say those expectations should remain because Fallout 3 met those expectations to some extent, and New Vegas which is at least under the same publisher also did. I do agree that Fallout 4 really is close enough to a clean slate at least for a male character, and I don't make female characters.

The gameplay is a definite improvement in every way over Fallout 3, and in most ways compared to New Vegas. We agree on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I agree. I've never understood the hate it gets. The DLC were the icing on the cake.


Most of the hate is related to bugs, although that was five years ago. It's fine now, and runs on modern operating systems unlike Fallout 3. I agree with you on the DLC too. Old World Blues strikes the right chords for almost all old school Fallout fans, Dead Money and Lonesome Road have some of the best character development I've ever found in gaming.


----------



## slickwilly

Um, I was just poking fun at FO4, ya know the similarities between FO4 an open world RPG and Diablo 3 a dungeon crawler RPG where it is all about the gear grind.

When making comparisons between FO4 and earlier releases and the mods that followed please keep this is mind, the single biggest complaint I have seen and heard from most modders of Beth games is the lack of 64 bit support something that FO4 has, I for one can't wait to see what the experienced modders can come up with as well as getting my hands in there as well.
Making mods for Skyrim was almost as much fun as playing Skyrim.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really hope so. Take Fallout 4's gameplay, add back a Hardcore mode (or really just integrate it with Survival), add back the multitude of ammunition types, and match or surpass the writing quality and role-playing ability of New Vegas. Too bad the level design won't be as good, but the rest is more important and modders can assist with that like they did with New Vegas.
> 
> New Vegas is one of the most underrated games, it's a shame it gets grouped together with Fallout 3 and 4 as if they're all the same. Obsidian has developed several of the best RPGs ever made and New Vegas is one of them.


Hey world design could be good so long they don't set it in a god damn desert.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hey world design could be good so long they don't set it in a god damn desert.


Look at The Strip in New Vegas though. It's so small and unremarkable, although I'm sure PS3 and XBOX 360 hardware limitations influenced that. Modders actually made that desert interesting, namely AWOP and Monster Mod. Especially AWOP, that mod is amazing.

Bethesda has to redo a desert some time with Hammerfell.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Look at The Strip in New Vegas though. It's so small and unremarkable, although I'm sure PS3 and XBOX 360 hardware limitations influenced that. Modders actually made that desert interesting, namely AWOP and Monster Mod. Especially AWOP, that mod is amazing.
> 
> Bethesda has to redo a desert some time with Hammerfell.


I to blame that amazing 512 mb of ram that old consoles had. Nice thing is, these new ones have 8 gigs! doubt you'll see the 3 loading barrier like the strip had.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I to blame that amazing 512 mb of ram that old consoles had. Nice thing is, these new ones have 8 gigs! doubt you'll see the 3 loading barrier like the strip had.


Wasn't it a whopping 256 MB on the PS3? It's amazing what they managed to do with that.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wasn't it a whopping 256 MB on the PS3? It's amazing what they managed to do with that.


Yeah your right after looking it up, that's crazy. On a side note, its crazy what Rockstar did with GTA 5 on last gen, 256 mb of ram....wow, just wow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah your right after looking it up, that's crazy. On a side note, its crazy what Rockstar did with GTA 5 on last gen, 256 mb of ram....wow, just wow.


Dragon Age: Inquisition was done on those crap systems too. The difference the consoles make is strongly evident when comparing Fallout 3 to 4, even just comparing the level design of the two.


----------



## tristanbear

I knew it pretty low, but not that low. Wow! just wow.. I am honestly impressed they managed to make games playable for these consoles for so long if they only had 256-512 mb of ram..


----------



## slickwilly

In regards to the older consoles i would be interested in seeing how many back ground tasks they had running vs. what windows runs in the back ground.
I played CFS with 256mb. of DDR1 on Windows 98Se; simpler times.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> In regards to the older consoles i would be interested in seeing how many back ground tasks they had running vs. what windows runs in the back ground.
> I played CFS with 256mb. of DDR1 on Windows 98Se; simpler times.


Obviously consoles, especially older ones, had a lot less going on in the background, part of the reason why they could get away with less RAM. It's still impressive though, considering most games from that time still used over 1GB of RAM alone on PC.


----------



## .theMetal

I am with you guys, New Vegas is one of my absolute favorite games. I really hope Obsidian gets a crack at the next fallout game.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

after countless hours of tweaking I still could not seem to get my fallout 4 to run great. If I go full screen I still get stutters/microstuttering galore but as long as I run the game in windows +borderless mode the game runs smooth as butter zero issues. Im not seeing any frame rate dips running in window + borderless mode so Im going to continue to just run the game this way. Every bethesda game ive noticed has bugs and runs pretty much like crap


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> after countless hours of tweaking I still could not seem to get my fallout 4 to run great. If I go full screen I still get stutters/microstuttering galore but as long as I run the game in windows +borderless mode the game runs smooth as butter zero issues. Im not seeing any frame rate dips running in window + borderless mode so Im going to continue to just run the game this way. Every bethesda game ive noticed has bugs and runs pretty much like crap


For some reason, Maxwell cards love borderless windowed mode, and Kepler cards hate it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> You are running an R9-290 (assuming no crossfire - if you have crossfire enabled - that's your problem), I have a 980ti running at 1475MHz
> 
> You have 1600Mhz Ram, I have 2400MHz ram.
> 
> Check the benchmarks.


I run my 290x with crossfire disabled. I'm talking about poorly CPU bound areas where video card makes very little difference. If you think that going from 1600 -> 2400 MHz RAM will triple your framerate even in CPU bound places, I don't know what to tell you.. The benchmarks don't go to areas where the game chokes, they usually just stand outside Vault 111 or Red Rocket which are GPU bound areas.

Again feel free to post a video or FRAPS log.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> after countless hours of tweaking I still could not seem to get my fallout 4 to run great. If I go full screen I still get stutters/microstuttering galore but as long as I run the game in windows +borderless mode the game runs smooth as butter zero issues. Im not seeing any frame rate dips running in window + borderless mode so Im going to continue to just run the game this way. Every bethesda game ive noticed has bugs and runs pretty much like crap


So whats the problem. Borderless fullscreen is great. Need to pull up a browser? No problem, just hit the windows key and the game pauses itself and the internet is your oyster


----------



## friendlybacon

Does anyone know why the textures in this game take up more VRAM than a modded Skyrim installation while looking worse?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> So whats the problem. Borderless fullscreen is great. Need to pull up a browser? No problem, just hit the windows key and the game pauses itself and the internet is your oyster


its not really a problem so to say but I just dont understand why the game runs fantastic in window +borderless mode but runs shaky in fullscreen.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I am with you guys, New Vegas is one of my absolute favorite games. I really hope Obsidian gets a crack at the next fallout game.


I feel like the only mechanic change that I liked is with the power armor as in making it a limited use item. Everything else I preferred the older system, especially the stats/perks system. I truly despise the new unlimited cap per only system.

That said I am still enjoying my time with FO4. And damn that tweet from Sawyer on Tuesday. Hopefully they will get their chance.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I run my 290x with crossfire disabled. I'm talking about poorly CPU bound areas where video card makes very little difference. If you think that going from 1600 -> 2400 MHz RAM will triple your framerate even in CPU bound places, I don't know what to tell you.. The benchmarks don't go to areas where the game chokes, they usually just stand outside Vault 111 or Red Rocket which are GPU bound areas.
> 
> Again feel free to post a video or FRAPS log.


I just got to the institute, might take a while.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I feel like the only mechanic change that I liked is with the power armor as in making it a limited use item. Everything else I preferred the older system, especially the stats/perks system. I truly despise the new unlimited cap per only system.
> 
> That said I am still enjoying my time with FO4. And damn that tweet from Sawyer on Tuesday. Hopefully they will get their chance.


What tweet? I tried looking but didn't see anything.

Edit: think I found it https://twitter.com/jesawyer/status/671835377943117824

Fallout: Louisiana confirmed.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What tweet? I tried looking but didn't see anything.
> 
> Edit: think I found it https://twitter.com/jesawyer/status/671835377943117824
> 
> Fallout: Louisiana confirmed.


Lol they shot it down after and said its not fallout related. It was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Lol they shot it down after and said its not fallout related. It was a bit of a let down.


Maybe that's a good thing, dunno how I'd feel about it. Doesn't seem that interesting of a location think I'd prefer the boneyard cause reasons.


----------



## MonarchX

I hope someone can re-create Fallout New Vegas or even better - Fallout 2 - with upcoming GECK tool. If I had more time, i would look into it, but I'd have to learn a lot and I would set realistic goals. I wouldn't try to create brand new assets and make such mod's development last 3 years. I'd use what is already available and try to recreate Fallout 2 the best I could.

I hope someone does release brand new content mods with MORE than just 4 possible replies that all mean "Yes".

P.S. I just used a Survival setting balancing mod and set Enemy-to-me Damage to 250% and Me-to-Enemy damage to 50%, yet I am still GOD-like at level 25 without Power Armor. I also use Anti-Rubberband mod that makes sure areas I have already visited continue to produce enemies with higher levels to match mine instead of being stuck at the same exact level.

Is there a point to even do anything now? I could care less for building a settlement, considering I can obliterate anyone who comes my way.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, dunno how I'd feel about it. Doesn't seem that interesting of a location think I'd prefer the boneyard cause reasons.


Radgators....


----------



## bahn

Is the Science perk only useful for Power Armors?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> Is the Science perk only useful for Power Armors?


Nope, can be used to upgrade weapons like the Plasma and Laser Pistols/Rifles. Those are my only reasons for even leveling it in the first place.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I hope someone can re-create Fallout New Vegas or even better - Fallout 2 - with upcoming GECK tool. If I had more time, i would look into it, but I'd have to learn a lot and I would set realistic goals. I wouldn't try to create brand new assets and make such mod's development last 3 years. I'd use what is already available and try to recreate Fallout 2 the best I could.


There actually is/was a work in progress Fallout 2 remake being made as a mod for New Vegas. It's probably going nowhere. But I'm all in for this idea, both Fallout and Fallout 2. And plenty of other classics. They need to stick to the source material (that is, the script) 100% and just make it on this engine when G.E.C.K. comes out. I for one would greatly prefer Fallout 4's gameplay to the classic snail paced turn-based style. This isn't a knock against turn-based either, I love XCOM: Enemy Unknown/Enemy Within, Wasteland 2, Divinity: Original Sin, but it literally takes minutes to kill an ant early in Fallout.

Meanwhile you really should give New Vegas another try. Make sure you have all the DLC. Just be sure to use mods since the map is boring otherwise. The must have mods are Mod Configuration Menu, Large Address Aware Enabler, Fallout Mod Manager, AWOP, Invisible Wall Remover, EVE, NV Interiors Project, Monster Mod (use FONVEdit to disable things like Xenomorphs and Terminators), NPC Project mods, Fallout Character Overhaul, Populated Casinos, Classic Fallout Weapons, Weapons of the New Millenia, AR-15 and AK pack, Play After Main Quest, Realistic Weapon Damages, Realistic Headshots, Realistic Power Armor, NMC texture pack, Fellout and/or Project Reality, Flora Overhaul, Interior Lighting Overhaul, Wasteland Clothing HiRes retexture, Enhanced Blood, Weapon Animation Replacer, Bornagain Book of Water, Mission Mojave, Enhanced Camera, More Shells. Yeah... no small amount. Also be sure to use versions of AWOP, EVE, NV Interiors, and Monster Mod that are compatible with one another.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There actually is/was a work in progress Fallout 2 remake being made as a mod for New Vegas. It's probably going nowhere. But I'm all in for this idea, both Fallout and Fallout 2. And plenty of other classics. They need to stick to the source material (that is, the script) 100% and just make it on this engine when G.E.C.K. comes out. I for one would greatly prefer Fallout 4's gameplay to the classic snail paced turn-based style. This isn't a knock against turn-based either, I love XCOM: Enemy Unknown/Enemy Within, Wasteland 2, Divinity: Original Sin, but it literally takes minutes to kill an ant early in Fallout.
> 
> Meanwhile you really should give New Vegas another try. Make sure you have all the DLC. Just be sure to use mods since the map is boring otherwise. The must have mods are Mod Configuration Menu, Large Address Aware Enabler, Fallout Mod Manager, AWOP, Invisible Wall Remover, EVE, NV Interiors Project, Monster Mod (use FONVEdit to disable things like Xenomorphs and Terminators), NPC Project mods, Fallout Character Overhaul, Populated Casinos, Classic Fallout Weapons, Weapons of the New Millenia, AR-15 and AK pack, Play After Main Quest, Realistic Weapon Damages, Realistic Headshots, Realistic Power Armor, NMC texture pack, Fellout and/or Project Reality, Flora Overhaul, Interior Lighting Overhaul, Wasteland Clothing HiRes retexture, Enhanced Blood, Weapon Animation Replacer, Bornagain Book of Water, Mission Mojave, Enhanced Camera, More Shells. Yeah... no small amount. Also be sure to use versions of AWOP, EVE, NV Interiors, and Monster Mod that are compatible with one another.


I zipped up and backed up my TTW installation to my HDD before Fallout 4 came out. One rainy day I'll install it again and do a new playthrough.

God I must have 1,000 mods installed on that dang setup. The whole zipped file is about 30GB, easily 50GB unpacked.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I zipped up and backed up my TTW installation to my HDD before Fallout 4 came out. One rainy day I'll install it again and do a new playthrough.
> 
> God I must have 1,000 mods installed on that dang setup. The whole zipped file is about 30GB, easily 50GB unpacked.


I once backed up my Data folder and applied it to a new installation of NV. It was bugged and crashed a lot. I wish you the best of luck when unpacking it and playing it again, since these games seem to greatly prefer a fresh install of everything. Oddly enough, both FO3 and NV are less stable for me when I have older characters (from previous installations) sitting in the savegame folder.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> its not really a problem so to say but I just dont understand why the game runs fantastic in window +borderless mode but runs shaky in fullscreen.


I hear ya. I first tried it full screen as I always do only to find the game wouldn't even run. I almost became a hater until I switched it to borderless and it's ran fine ever since. After that I couldn't really complain as I prefer borderless anyway.


----------



## boredgunner

No problems in fullscreen here with a GTX 980, although I wonder if I'd have such problems if I disabled G-SYNC. Admittedly I won't bother testing this.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I once backed up my Data folder and applied it to a new installation of NV. It was bugged and crashed a lot. I wish you the best of luck when unpacking it and playing it again, since these games seem to greatly prefer a fresh install of everything. Oddly enough, both FO3 and NV are less stable for me when I have older characters (from previous installations) sitting in the savegame folder.


Ty, I've done it a couple times and normally it seems to work OK for me. I just have to make sure the proper registry entries are still in place. Worst comes to worst I do have all of my mods backed up somewhere else.


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks a lot for listing all those FNV mods!

In Fallout 4, can you join only one party at a time - BoS or Railroad or whichever other parties? I'd like to join several or else many quests won't be available... Will there be a conflict? I do NOT want major spoilers as answer though!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thanks a lot for listing all those FNV mods!
> 
> In Fallout 4, can you join only one party at a time - BoS or Railroad or whichever other parties? I'd like to join several or else many quests won't be available... Will there be a conflict? I do NOT want major spoilers as answer though!


You can sorta side with all of them but if you keep progressing along their story lines you will come to a point that you are forced to stay with one. Best way I can say without spoilers.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well I just finished 2 of the endings (quick save before doing both), not sure if I want to play again to finish the other 2 or not...



Spoiler: My thoughts on the game, contains spoilers



While the gameplay and game performance wasn't bad for me (I didn't have many glitches and bugs apart from the gun switching lag / lock up which the 1.2.33 patch didn't fix and a couple of other weird glitches I talk about below), I do feel the overall story line was lacking in depth, its not the worst story I've played in a game but it wasn't the best.

I think the story could of been drawn out a little more and had some more details like building some of the characters up etc. Kellogg for instance should of played a bigger role, he took your son at the start and was the Institutes main gun above ground for years yet he gets a crappy little mission where you track then kill him (took me all of 30 mins to complete), I think if they had him hinder you in trying to get to the Institute more it could of made the game a little more interesting.

Aside from that the secondary missions for the likes of the Railroad, Brotherhood of Steel & Minutemen could of had more work done to make there stories more in depth and possibly get them to have a bigger hold on the Commonwealth by having missions where you need to take bases or something.

As for major enemies like the Deathclaws, they could of also had more of them, think during the story line I only really fought 1 which was right at the start of the game, all others I could avoid easily or had no need to go near. With the other enemies like the Radscorpion & Stingwing I kept seeing stuff about them on the loading screen but only seen 2 Radscorpions while exploring and I don't think I seen the Stingwing (which according to the loading screen is one of the most dangerous things in the Commonwealth).

Weapon & armor mods were pretty cool with a lot of options so that wasn't much of an issue, it did take me a while to setup the guns I wanted but that was more due to my slow leveling than anything else, the power armor was cool as well even though I only used it 3 times I think (personally not my play style).

Settlement building... this one I'm still not sure on, while it was good with a heap of options and things to choose from some things did bug me like not being able to snap the scrap walls together / not being able to place them close to each other or some buildings, the other thing that I had a major problem with was some of my walls, turrets and lights at The Sanctuary decided to go walk about, 2 turrets were out of the build zone, 1 light was completely gone I think either above the skybox or below the map and 1 wall decided it would be better up on the hill behind the Sanctuary but aside from that I build a relatively nice house.

Shelving and placed items on the other hand were a nightmare, for some reason things place on the book racks would just start falling off randomly same with weapons on shelves, placing items on something like the pool table would do the same thing but this I expected seeing they were just placed then unlike the book rack or shelving which you had to go into the inventory for.

The thing that kind of really let me down was the endings endings that I played (Railroad & Institute), they could of been a lot better, they were pretty much the same cut scenes with different dialogue which for me anyway was extremely anticlimactic and made the whole game seem slightly pointless.

This is just all my







though.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You can sorta side with all of them but if you keep progressing along their story lines you will come to a point that you are forced to stay with one. Best way I can say without spoilers.


Most endings involve you staying friendly with two groups. Apparently there's a way to get an ending where you're friendly with three of the groups, but I haven't found it yet. I think the only ending where you only stay friendly with one group is if you don't create a new river inlet at the end.


----------



## superhead91

Does anyone else understand why the Gunners are hostile? They're just mercenaries. Why would they attack you unless they've been hired to do so?


----------



## gdubc

They need moar gunz


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Does anyone else understand why the Gunners are hostile? They're just mercenaries. Why would they attack you unless they've been hired to do so?


Because you are a rich single person wandering around apocalyptic ruins by yourself, which is a huge blinking sign screaming "ROB ME!"


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because you are a rich single person wandering around apocalyptic ruins by yourself, which is a huge blinking sign screaming "ROB ME!"


Oh so you're saying they're raiders then, not mercenaries?


----------



## superhead91

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gunners

Apparently they're considered a gang.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Does anyone else understand why the Gunners are hostile? They're just mercenaries. Why would they attack you unless they've been hired to do so?


Aside from settlers and protectrons just about anyone/thing I've come across in FO4 is hostile.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Aside from settlers and protectrons just about anyone/thing I've come across in FO4 is hostile.


Yeah it's a bit annoying honestly.

Heck in NV even the Legion wouldn't attack you unless you gave them reason to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Oh so you're saying they're raiders then, not mercenaries?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Gunners
> 
> Apparently they're considered a gang.


They are way more organized and armed than raiders. I would consider them like the mafia or cartel equivalent in the FO world.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are way more organized and armed than raiders. I would consider them like the mafia or cartel equivalent in the FO world.


In that sense their hostility makes sense, but the game gave me the impression that they were mercenaries.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Aside from settlers and protectrons just about anyone/thing I've come across in FO4 is hostile.


Not true actually. Immediate friendlies include brahim, raddoe, most robots, non-feral ghouls, BoS unless you pissed them off, and caravans. The ones that attack you are either wild beasts, feral gouls, super mutants, and raiders/gunners. These factions have always been hostile provided they have been in the previous games.


----------



## superhead91

A lot of NSFW language, but this thread is gold

https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3vdo0b/fallout_4_rage_thread/


----------



## MonarchX

There needs to be a mod that let's Companions use better guns and armor, the ones you can give them through Bartering.


----------



## candy_van

The best upgrade for companions I got was the Lone Wanderer perk.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There needs to be a mod that let's Companions use better guns and armor, the ones you can give them through Bartering.


You can manually equip them with any armor or guns you give them. They use ammo for any weapon that isn't their default weapon though so you have to give them that as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You can manually equip them with any armor or guns you give them. They use ammo for any weapon that isn't their default weapon though so you have to give them that as well.


Yep. I've given Cait an incomplete set of X-01 power armor (with a T-51f helmet and T-45f leg), and a fully upgraded minigun that I got off of a Super Mutant. She provides suppressing fire while I perform my usual tank-melee feats (e.g. run up and smash my enemies to pieces with my upgraded Super Sledge).

I noticed that companion power armor gets damaged way too easily for some reason. Also she burns through 5mm rounds but then again it's a minigun so that makes sense.


----------



## MonarchX

There is a *HUGE Graphics Overhaul* that touches almost every single textures - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1764/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D1764&pUp=1 . It doesn't have THE BEST textures for some things, but it has a lot of improved textures that no other texture pack has.


----------



## superhead91

I'm thinking it might be interesting to do a playthrough where I put all points into a single column of the perk chart.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There is a *HUGE Graphics Overhaul* that touches almost every single textures - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1764/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D1764&pUp=1 . It doesn't have THE BEST textures for some things, but it has a lot of improved textures that no other texture pack has.


You can essentially do the same thing just playing with the settings on your monitor, through CCC/NCP, or with reshade/enb. I think the word "overhaul" is getting tossed around a little too often on all of these batch conversions. Not to discredit the authors efforts, the textures of the game do look better when you increase contrast and sharpness. There are just better ways to go about it IMO.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay! Millenia is doing weapon textures now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yay! Millenia is doing weapon textures now.


Glorious! thanks for the link.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm thinking it might be interesting to do a playthrough where I put all points into a single column of the perk chart.


A friend of mine maxes only endurance, strength and luck in every Fallout game he plays. Names his guy Thog.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> A friend of mine maxes only endurance, strength and luck in every Fallout game he plays. Names his guy Thog.


Lol nice


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There needs to be a mod that let's Companions use better guns and armor, the ones you can give them through Bartering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You can manually equip them with any armor or guns you give them. They use ammo for any weapon that isn't their default weapon though so you have to give them that as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep. I've given Cait an incomplete set of X-01 power armor (with a T-51f helmet and T-45f leg), and a fully upgraded minigun that I got off of a Super Mutant. She provides suppressing fire while I perform my usual tank-melee feats (e.g. run up and smash my enemies to pieces with my upgraded Super Sledge).
> 
> I noticed that companion power armor gets damaged way too easily for some reason. Also she burns through 5mm rounds but then again it's a minigun so that makes sense.


How do you do this? I've "bartered" several items to more than one companion and they never equip/use the items. Hmph. Maybe I didn't get them ammo for it. I'll try again.

But.... how about power armor? Do I just command them to use it or something?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> How do you do this? I've "bartered" several items to more than one companion and they never equip/use the items. Hmph. Maybe I didn't get them ammo for it. I'll try again.
> 
> But.... how about power armor? Do I just command them to use it or something?


when you trade and put the item in their inventory there will be an equip option if they can wear the item


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> How do you do this? I've "bartered" several items to more than one companion and they never equip/use the items. Hmph. Maybe I didn't get them ammo for it. I'll try again.
> 
> But.... how about power armor? Do I just command them to use it or something?


yep. you have to. command key T iirc.

Also works on settlers BTW. With frag grenades. give em one each and equip. No one will ever sucessfully attack your town again. Its actually fairly game breaking. I did it in starlight which is near a frequently used road.

Ever see 8 settlers attack a super mutant with frag grenades at once?

Every time I stop by i go pick through the giant pile of raider and super mutant bodies around the bridge for loot. It's that bad. They die almost on spawn. Ive got all these lasers and whatnot protecting the pond, but they never get that far.


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks guys! I'll give it a shot later tonight.

Hahah, I'd love to see my settlers nade the crap out of some attackers. Should go well what with using the mega explosions (double size damage, force and visual) mod.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll give it a shot later tonight.
> 
> Hahah, I'd love to see my settlers nade the crap out of some attackers. Should go well what with using the mega explosions (double size damage, force and visual) mod.


For Power Armor, you have to order them to enter a Power Armor suit. A dialogue prompt then becomes available at any time, telling them to exit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For Power Armor, you have to order them to enter a Power Armor suit. A dialogue prompt then becomes available at any time, telling them to exit.


My settlers to just get right in without being told when a base is under attack. They exit when all attackers have died.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My settlers to just get right in without being told when a base is under attack. They exit when all attackers have died.


Hmm I never tried that. Quite smart of them. I was speaking of companions.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My settlers to just get right in without being told when a base is under attack. They exit when all attackers have died.


I don't mind them using my power armor to defend settlements, I just wish they would put it back where they got it from!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I don't mind them using my power armor to defend settlements, I just wish they would put it back where they got it from!


So far I've only had one settlement attack that seems to have resulted in settlers getting killed (1 or 2, although if settlers are invincible then I'm mistaken and these guys were dead before I made the settlement). I wall off my settlements to keep attackers out, and heavily fortify the gate(s). My turrets seem to be made of glass though.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So far I've only had one settlement attack that seems to have resulted in settlers getting killed (1 or 2, although if settlers are invincible then I'm mistaken and these guys were dead before I made the settlement). I wall off my settlements to keep attackers out, and heavily fortify the gate(s). My turrets seem to be made of glass though.


Human Settlers are invincible. It's only when you are attacked by Synths that you'll find a dead "settler". Sometimes you'll have a synth infiltrator among your settlers. Eventually you'll get attack by it, followed by a group of synths. You'll know if it's a synth when you search the dead and find synth components on them.


----------



## bombastinator

so if settlers are invincible, armoring them is a waste of time I assume? just give them bigger guns and perception/agility gear so they hit what they're shooting at.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> so if settlers are invincible, armoring them is a waste of time I assume? just give them bigger guns and perception/agility gear so they hit what they're shooting at.


Aww but wheres the fun in that? Gotta give them matching outfits!


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> This so much. With the mods that show what your character is actually gonna say, it's even more apparent that the responses literally boil down into "Yes", "Yes", "Sarcastic Yes", and "Yes but not right now". It's pretty pitiful, you straight up can't tell people you don't want to do their fetch quest. The only stat that plays into speech is charisma - no more intelligence, luck, etc etc checks in talking. And the RNG speech checks are stupid and promote save spamming. It's like everything positive FNV had, Bethesda just didn't include to spite Obsidian.
> 
> I remember in FNV when you met Caesar he commented on all the things you did in the wasteland, and you could challenge his ideals. You could literally get into a 5 - 10 minute discussion about politics, history, and ideology - in Fallout 4 when talking to the faction leaders it's "Go here, do this", then when you try to initiate conversation again then shoo you away. The dialogue system is so bad it's almost funny.
> 
> I think the super casualization, for lack of a better word, is this game's 2nd biggest downfall. It's barely an RPG any more, it's more of an open world FPS. No skills, no weapons or armor degradation, the perks amount to "increase x by y %" for each rank.
> 
> Beth took the story from Fo3 and reversed the father and son role, and that's it. In Fo3 you were in a vault but Daddy left, you track him down then he dies then you take over his life's work. In Fo4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> your son leaves the vault, you track him down, he dies then you (possibly) continue his life's work. Also, bringing back that stupid Prime robot? Really?
> 
> 
> Absolute garbage story writing.
> 
> Not to mention the heap of technical problems, people with the latest and greatest rigs can't even run the game on default ultra settings and hold over 30 FPS in the cities..
> 
> In my opinion this game's only redeeming aspect is the exploration and world design.


Damn you, I clicked it.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really hope so. Take Fallout 4's gameplay, add back a Hardcore mode (or really just integrate it with Survival), add back the multitude of ammunition types, and match or surpass the writing quality and role-playing ability of New Vegas. Too bad the level design won't be as good, but the rest is more important and modders can assist with that like they did with New Vegas.
> 
> New Vegas is one of the most underrated games, it's a shame it gets grouped together with Fallout 3 and 4 as if they're all the same. Obsidian has developed several of the best RPGs ever made and New Vegas is one of them.


I'm going to play NV after Fallout 4. What mods do you recommend, or a video with a list of mods?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Meanwhile you really should give New Vegas another try. Make sure you have all the DLC. Just be sure to use mods since the map is boring otherwise. The must have mods are Mod Configuration Menu, Large Address Aware Enabler, Fallout Mod Manager, AWOP, Invisible Wall Remover, EVE, NV Interiors Project, Monster Mod (use FONVEdit to disable things like Xenomorphs and Terminators), NPC Project mods, Fallout Character Overhaul, Populated Casinos, Classic Fallout Weapons, Weapons of the New Millenia, AR-15 and AK pack, Play After Main Quest, Realistic Weapon Damages, Realistic Headshots, Realistic Power Armor, NMC texture pack, Fellout and/or Project Reality, Flora Overhaul, Interior Lighting Overhaul, Wasteland Clothing HiRes retexture, Enhanced Blood, Weapon Animation Replacer, Bornagain Book of Water, Mission Mojave, Enhanced Camera, More Shells. Yeah... no small amount. Also be sure to use versions of AWOP, EVE, NV Interiors, and Monster Mod that are compatible with one another.


Nevermind.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Is Fallout NV really that much better than Fallout 4?

I've seen a bunch of people going on about NV since the release of this one, I always thought NV was meant to be horrible (Fallout 4 is the only Fallout game I've played







).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is Fallout NV really that much better than Fallout 4?
> 
> I've seen a bunch of people going on about NV since the release of this one, I always thought NV was meant to be horrible (Fallout 4 is the only Fallout game I've played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I like them both, but they are quite different, for a lot of reasons. Fallout 4 is easier to play by far, but New Vegas has quite a lot going for it. If you haven't played it, then you should!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is Fallout NV really that much better than Fallout 4?
> 
> I've seen a bunch of people going on about NV since the release of this one, I always thought NV was meant to be horrible (Fallout 4 is the only Fallout game I've played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


They share the same names but different teams made each game. A bit like red tomato an purple tomato, samething but different at the sametime.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I like them both, but they are quite different, for a lot of reasons. Fallout 4 is easier to play by far, but New Vegas has quite a lot going for it. If you haven't played it, then you should!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They share the same names but different teams made each game. A bit like red tomato an purple tomato, samething but different at the sametime.


Hmm suppose I'll have to check it out when I get bored of this one, just started a new character on survival... wonder how long till I rage quit







.

Edit, my new characters going well, made a chick this time and I can honestly say I'm happy I haven't used any kinda of glitch or cheat with her.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is Fallout NV really that much better than Fallout 4?
> 
> I've seen a bunch of people going on about NV since the release of this one, I always thought NV was meant to be horrible (Fallout 4 is the only Fallout game I've played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


What kind of game is meant to be horrible? Maybe Goat Simulator Z?

So you've never played any other Fallout game, and I'm guessing you never played a game developed by Obsidian, e.g. Fallout: New Vegas, Pillars of Eternity, Neverwinter Nights 2 and all but the last expansion, KOTOR 2, Alpha Protocol. New Vegas, Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer, and Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir have some of the absolute most role playing offered by any video game. As does Fallout 2, which has the most dialogue choices of any video game. New Vegas had some of the creators of the first two Fallout games on staff by the way. In addition, Mask of the Betrayer is #2 in my book for writing quality in video games, with #1 being Planescape: Torment (developed by the people who made the first two Fallout games, and also has some of the most role-playing of any video game).

Fallout 2 has more dialogue choices than New Vegas (which has more than perhaps any video game in the last decade), but New Vegas also has that Bethesda style open world sandbox role-playing which Fallout 2 doesn't have. New Vegas's plot branches out into many substantially different paths too, so it really works as any kind of RPG, something unique to it and to a much lesser extent Fallout 3.

Things Fallout 4 does better than New Vegas:



Level design.

Random encounters.

Shooter mechanics for the most part, although New Vegas offers many different variations of each ammo type unlike Fallout 4 (e.g. 12 gauge buckshot, flechette, dragon's breath, slug, frag, and more, the same thing for other ammo types too).

Weapon customization obviously (Fallout 4 is just so far ahead of all shooters in this regard).

The layered armor system (absent from all previous Fallout games) and Power Armor design (Power Armor was basically a regular armor set in previous games, but superior on all fronts and required training to use).

Obvious things like animations, graphics, and sound effects (although New Vegas sound effects are still quite good, with particularly impressive distant gunfire).

Better negative radiation effects (lowered max HP).

Settlement building doesn't exist in New Vegas.

Companions have more commentary and actual idle behavior.
I actually like Fallout 4's perk tree system more than what the previous games offered too. The previous games had no perk tree, rather they had a list of skills (about a dozen) which you'd put points into every time you leveled up (lowest was 0, highest was 100). They had much less perks, and perks impacted the gameplay less, and New Vegas only offered perks every other time you leveled up. Now, with skills having a range of 0-100, this obviously means there are lots of arbitrary numbers. It would make no difference for example of you had 41 points in a skill vs 48. It only really mattered if you had 25, 50, 75, or 90 (or maybe 100 instead of 90, I don't recall clearly). Fallout 4 provides this by folding skills into perks, and making each perk have 3-5 rankings so we're not really missing anything.

Fallout 4's perk tree system allows for a bit more playstyles than the previous games when speaking strictly of combat (e.g., a character who uses mostly fully automatic weapons vs a marksman character, since Fallout 4 has separate perks for each).

Things Fallout: New Vegas does better than Fallout 4.



Writing quality (actually a focus of New Vegas unlike Fallout 4). It's a better satire, has much better character development, and has more distinct language making the world feel a bit more special in some way.

Role-playing (read some of my previous posts especially on dialogue). That is, more role-playing in every sense of the word. More sandbox Bethesda type role-playing (even though it's not made by Bethesda Game Studios) due to the greater amount of dialogue choices, and because of the unvoiced protagonist. It also has more role-playing within the plot it looks like (it branches out more) but I can't be 100% sure since I haven't finished Fallout 4 yet.

Melee and unarmed combat (New Vegas had many different special moves for both, whereas in Fallout 4 you only have the same basic attacks + power attack).

Built in Hardcore mode makes it so the player must eat, drink, and sleep like a proper post-apocalyptic survival game.
So I only listed four things for New Vegas, but three of them are huge obviously. New Vegas, particularly some of its DLC, has some of the best character development you'll find in any game. And to summarize what I said earlier, it's depressing how the only things that influence dialogue in Fallout 4 are Charisma score and the Lady Killer/Black Widow perks (which don't add new dialogue options like they did in New Vegas and Fallout 3). In New Vegas and even Fallout 3 to a lesser extent, there were dialogue checks for Charisma/Speech but also for other attributes, skills, and perks, like Intelligence, Perception, even Strength and Agility occasionally, skills like Science, Barter, Medicine, even Explosives and Survival sometimes, and perks as well (Lady Killer/Confirmed Bachelor dialogue, and I've had Cannibalism dialogue checks).


----------



## BinaryDemon

I miss New Vega's freedom. The fact that you can basically kill any NPC (apart from children) was great. I hate that in FO3, Skyrim, and FO4 that many of the NPC's which are essential to the storyline are unkillable.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is Fallout NV really that much better than Fallout 4?
> 
> I've seen a bunch of people going on about NV since the release of this one, I always thought NV was meant to be horrible (Fallout 4 is the only Fallout game I've played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


NV is great if you know how to entertain yourself. It's much less of a themepark.


----------



## Alvarado

!!! True Storms Wasteland Edition is here!. This was awesome in Skyrim and now we can play with it in Fallout 4. Here are the features for those at work, behind firewalls, etc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Intense visuals during rainstorms -- distant fork and sheet lightning in the sky!
> 
> All-new heavy rain/dust textures, materials, visual effects, and particle geometry for truly heavy storms!
> 
> No more "white rain" - particle materials are now using proper alpha blending and lighting, and are effected
> by the ambient lighting conditions.
> 
> 20 all-new, intense thunder sounds, and a new method for much more unpredictable/random playback.
> 
> New interior sounds for all weathers: wind, rain, radstorm, and thunder sounds for all rain types, but only inside locations where it makes sense.
> 
> New weather types, with new particles/materials, including radiation rain, heavy dust storms, heavy fogs, heavy/light rain, and more!
> 
> Weather chances have been slightly altered to give a little bit more diversity (the vanilla game heavily favors sunny weather.)
> 
> Weather will stick around just a little bit longer -- you will no longer experience 4 or 5 different weathers in a single day.
> 
> Vanilla night brightness and several darkness levels available, for compatibility with darker nights mods.
> 
> Volume slider for new thunder and rain sounds to give you more control for your audio setup.
> 
> (Made with FO4Edit, NifSkope, Gibbed's FO4 Tools, Photoshop, Cubase/Wavelab, Wacom, and a whole lot of time and love.)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I miss New Vega's freedom. The fact that you can basically kill any NPC (apart from children) was great. I hate that in FO3, Skyrim, and FO4 that many of the NPC's which are essential to the storyline are unkillable.


Easily fixed with mods in all of those games (or even console commands if you can scrounge up the NPC's ID). Even easier, FO4 Config tool lets you make all NPCs unessential. Although so far I haven't encountered an essential NPC in FO4 that I wish wasn't essential.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There is a *HUGE Graphics Overhaul* that touches almost every single textures - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1764/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D1764&pUp=1 . It doesn't have THE BEST textures for some things, but it has a lot of improved textures that no other texture pack has.


I installed these textures last night, pretty decent improvement in a lot of areas. My performance did take a little bit of a hit though, seems to get a bit shifty in places.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can essentially do the same thing just playing with the settings on your monitor, through CCC/NCP, or with reshade/enb. I think the word "overhaul" is getting tossed around a little too often on all of these batch conversions. Not to discredit the authors efforts, the textures of the game do look better when you increase contrast and sharpness. There are just better ways to go about it IMO.


No, Not at all. ENB & ReShade use shader effects, which can do a lot to textures, like sharpen them, or enable Parallax + Subsurface Scattering effects that vanilla game may not natively support, etc. However adding such effects or sharpening the image is not the same as creating brand new assets like textures with different details and colors.

I strongly advice against playing with NVidia CP and CCC when it comes to color, brightness, saturation, contrast, etc. Instead, get i1Display Pro or ColorMunki Display (NOT SPYDER SERIES!) and properly calibrate your display. Only then you can judge whichever game's graphics and only then you can create proper ENB and ReShade presets. I think most known advanced/expert ENB and ReShade preset makers like K-Putt have their displays calibrated so to achieve the effects their presets offer, you also need a calibrated display. Otherwise what ENB and ReShade preset makers end seeing a different picture than the picture you're seeing.

FYI - the worst thing about ENB and ReShade presets is that they are designed more for screenshot taking of specific areas that look really good with those presets, BUT at the same time such presets often ruin graphics in other areas of the game. For example, you can use ReShade to reduce game brightness because you may think that day-time brightness is too high. However, once you do that, darker interior places could lose much detail because of reduced brightness. ReShade controls the entire image, not any specific locations. Its a double-edges sword. ENB is better with presets because it can alter individual things like different weather or exteriors & interiors or time of the day.

I use ReShade for enabling FXAA and SMAA because both are mostly superior to any in-game FXAA and SMAA. LumaSharpen and in some cases AdaptiveSharpen are the most useful tools to me because FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, and especially TXAA (like Fallout 4's TAA) can create a blurry faded image and those Sharpen tools I mentioned sharpen blurry images, almost entirely restoring the native sharpness without re-creating additional aliasing! That makes LumeSharpen a perfect complimentary effect to any game that uses Post-Processing Anti-Aliasing. It works best with TXAA and TAA. LumaSharpen is a MUST-HAVE for anyone using Fallout 4 TAA. Finally I often using Dithering and Color-Grain because they work on image perception and let your brain perceive more colors than the ones your display can show. Normal Grain can be noticeable to some, but Color Grain is hard to notice, yet it still works on perception.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You can manually equip them with any armor or guns you give them. They use ammo for any weapon that isn't their default weapon though so you have to give them that as well.


HOW? I have tried to give different weapons and armor to different Companions and none of them would ever use them. *Please tell me how you managed to get your Companions to use weapons you have placed in their inventory.*

One very important mod - Arbitration. I couldn't continue the game without this mod. It improves both combat and difficulty to where there is some challenge in the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> HOW? I have tried to give different weapons and armor to different Companions and none of them would ever use them. *Please tell me how you managed to get your Companions to use weapons you have placed in their inventory.*
> 
> One very important mod - Arbitration. I couldn't continue the game without this mod. It improves both combat and difficulty to where there is some challenge in the game.


You need to not only give but assign the weapon and give them relevant ammo.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> HOW? I have tried to give different weapons and armor to different Companions and none of them would ever use them. *Please tell me how you managed to get your Companions to use weapons you have placed in their inventory.*
> 
> One very important mod - Arbitration. I couldn't continue the game without this mod. It improves both combat and difficulty to where there is some challenge in the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You need to not only give but assign the weapon and give them relevant ammo.


This. I think it's the T button? Look at your button options along the bottom when hovering over items in your companion's inventory. One of them is equip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> This. I think it's the T button? Look at your button options along the bottom when hovering over items in your companion's inventory. One of them is equip.


it's t on pc and y on an xbox controller assuming defaults


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's t on pc and y on an xbox controller assuming defaults


Yeah and it says so in the share inventory menu. I wonder how so many people missed it.


----------



## darthdirty

how are people modding rings and hats(like fadoras)
i feel like im missing out on something


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I'm not sure if I am having issues with the beta update or what is going on. This game runs mostly towards 60 almost all the time on my laptop (6870HK and 980m @ Ultra 1080p). The game on my desktop (3570k and 2x GTX 770 4GB SLI) at the same resolution and same settings is pushing me more towards 30-40 fps, even worse during combat, and sometimes hiccups down to the single digits. My desktop has twice the capability of my laptop gfx wise and I can't understand why it is running so poorly all of a sudden. It seems like it was a lot better on the release version of the game. Any suggestions? Both computers are running latest drivers and same version of the game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Second play through, and this has happened both times.


----------



## chronicfx

I played in SLI last night with new driver.. Buttery smooth for me. I don't have monitoring but using the geforce experience "optimal settings" it felt easily over the 120fps mark with just how snappy and accurate the mouse movement felt.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Second play through, and this has happened both times.


quite possibly the worst area for that to happen...I had worse happen there and after returning later it was all fixed


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I played in SLI last night with new driver.. Buttery smooth for me. I don't have monitoring but using the geforce experience "optimal settings" it felt easily over the 120fps mark with just how snappy and accurate the mouse movement felt.


That isn't that surprising when you have two 980 TIs in your machine







. I'm still unsure of that the issue is though. Should be able to pull Ultra off at my resolution, but something is weird. Could it be CPU related? I mean it IS Ivy Bridge. And considering this game is dual threaded and only runs two processor cores, I could definitely see issues arising from the cores being maxed out and the technology being ancient in terms of what we have available now. It's getting to be unbearable, and a bit disappointing that a laptop is doing a better job with the game.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> That isn't that surprising when you have two 980 TIs in your machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still unsure of that the issue is though. Should be able to pull Ultra off at my resolution, but something is weird. Could it be CPU related? I mean it IS Ivy Bridge. And considering this game is dual threaded and only runs two processor cores, I could definitely see issues arising from the cores being maxed out and the technology being ancient in terms of what we have available now. It's getting to be unbearable, and a bit disappointing that a laptop is doing a better job with the game.


I doubt it's an Ivy Breidge thing. Got one myself and I never get dips. Just wondering what background processes people have running apart from the game related programs.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I doubt it's an Ivy Breidge thing. Got one myself and I never get dips. Just wondering what background processes people have running apart from the game related programs.


Mouse drivers. Logitech Gaming Software, Creative control panel, GeForce Experience, Avast, Afterburner, Skype on occasion, Classic Shell.

Edit: .... Sometimes I can be profoundly stupid. My driver is still 355.82, which is what came out on August 31st.... :/ I swear on my mother I have updated many times since then, but maybe I was thinking about my old laptop. If this fixes things I will provide an update. I will be running monitoring software to see what the CPU and GPUs are doing in-game when I get a chance. With it being finals week and all, I really shouldn't be getting near FO4 if possible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I'm still unsure of that the issue is though. Should be able to pull Ultra off at my resolution, but something is weird. Could it be CPU related? I mean it IS Ivy Bridge. And considering this game is dual threaded and only runs two processor cores, I could definitely see issues arising from the cores being maxed out and the technology being ancient in terms of what we have available now. It's getting to be unbearable, and a bit disappointing that a laptop is doing a better job with the game.


Check your .ini for each, side by side. If I had to take a shot in the dark, I would say you have different shadow settings, as that is the #1 offender for low framerates.

just read your post above. That might very well be your issue.


----------



## MonarchX

Thanks!

Now I just have to tackle the difficulty problem. Its on Survival and I set damage by enemies to 600% and damage TO enemies to 150% through Arbitration mod, which also made enemies more aggressive. The game is still excessively too easy. I have points in Sneaking, Ninja, and Rifles, as well as, many others, but my point is that I use sniper rifles and it never takes more than 1-2 shots in the head to kill an enemy. *How can I make the game more challenging and fun when it comes to combat??? I don't even use my Power Armor?* Don't tell me "Don't use Sniper Rifles" because that is BS. Enemies still remained ******ED. They run around and then face a wall while looking for me... Terrible AI - TERRIBLE.

Can't wait for the 2nd Witcher 3 expansion so I can actually have challenging experience!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Now I just have to tackle the difficulty problem. Its on Survival and I set damage by enemies to 600% and damage TO enemies to 150% through Arbitration mod, which also made enemies more aggressive. The game is still excessively too easy. I have points in Sneaking, Ninja, and Rifles, as well as, many others, but my point is that I use sniper rifles and it never takes more than 1-2 shots in the head to kill an enemy. *How can I make the game more challenging and fun when it comes to combat??? I don't even use my Power Armor?* Don't tell me "Don't use Sniper Rifles" because that is BS. Enemies still remained ******ED. They run around and then face a wall while looking for me... Terrible AI - TERRIBLE.
> 
> Can't wait for the 2nd Witcher 3 expansion so I can actually have challenging experience!


Combat difficulty is way too easy, yeah. Buddy of mine will save and kill settlements for fun, and can easily kill every single person in Diamond City on hard without any armor. I find it crazy that bashing a raider in the head with my empty .44 2-3 times kills them as well.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Check your .ini for each, side by side. If I had to take a shot in the dark, I would say you have different shadow settings, as that is the #1 offender for low framerates.
> 
> just read your post above. That might very well be your issue.


I think shadows are set to the same. Going to test with new driver first though.


----------



## MonarchX

I want to know what boredgunner has to say about super-duper easy combat even with Mods and severe lack of enemy variety. He is the strongest proponent of Bethesda games and open-world RPG guru.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Are we ever going to Crossfire drivers for this damn game? A month after release and nothing.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does anyone know if settlers deplete fusion cores when they use your power armor suits?

By the way, stealth is hilariously OP, partially because of how dumb the AI is.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> By the way, stealth is hilariously OP, partially because of how dumb the AI is.


Yep, if you have the ninja skill with the rifle skill and sneak you can kill most things in 1 shot.

It's when they go spastic that stealth can be hard, trying to get headshots while everything moves so erratic started to bug me after a while.


----------



## skupples

lets see how the 690 purs on this new driver.

from mostly lows/offs to this... probably still 30 fps.











edit - Drastic improvement! whooda thunk.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Does anyone know if settlers deplete fusion cores when they use your power armor suits?
> 
> By the way, stealth is hilariously OP, partially because of how dumb the AI is.


Its not dumb AI. Its non-existent. I am stuck and can't move forward until someone fixes difficulty or mods or whatever else. We need better AIMING and better THINKING enemies. I mean they can at least NOT face walls when looking for me? What are they thinking - I'm the Ant-Man or something? I have never even used Stealth Boy device because it would be ridiculously easy. I have 1000+ of each ammo type out there and it never runs out. How can exploration be fun in a Fallout game without proper combat? This isn't The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - Redux, now is it?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lets see how the 690 purs on this new driver.
> 
> from mostly lows/offs to this... probably still 30 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - Drastic improvement! whooda thunk.


What driver? Make sure to use ENB default settings and ShadowBoost! ENB increases FPS by itself without any graphics change and ShadowBoost dynamically adjusts your shadow to meet FPS requirement you set for it.


----------



## moocowman

Is there a mod that allows you to modify Grognak's axe?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What driver? Make sure to use ENB default settings and ShadowBoost! ENB increases FPS by itself without any graphics change and ShadowBoost dynamically adjusts your shadow to meet FPS requirement you set for it.


direct link plox.



this is all i'm currently working with.
these two environment mods work really well & do next to no damage on VRAM. I'm honestly surprised how well the 690 is chugging along. All I had to do was crank the power & volts abit, and it flies.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I want to know what boredgunner has to say about super-duper easy combat even with Mods and severe lack of enemy variety. He is the strongest proponent of Bethesda games and open-world RPG guru.


I didn't find it to be too easy (but it was unbalanced) until I reached a pretty high level. Every Bethesda game gets too easy once you reach a certain point, it's one of the areas that always needs modding.

As for enemy variety, it seems slightly better than unmodded Fallout 3 and about the same as New Vegas or maybe slightly less. Still greater variety than most games, but not an ideal amount for an open world RPG. Another area that I always use mods when such mods are available (Mart's Mutant Mod for FO3, Monster Mod for NV, Monster Mod for Skyrim). So nothing in these areas holds any surprise for someone who has played this game's predecessors.


----------



## MonarchX

*My Little Guide to Better Fallout 4 Experience*

*Here is the list of configurations settings (not complete yet), tools, and mods I deem to be necessary to enjoy Fallout 4 at least somewhat:*

*Config Tweaks:*

The following frequently used tweak produces mostly a placebo effect, but it definitely causes physics and other glitches and is not advised by many, including ENB developer / creator:
iNumHWThreads=8

To get the most detail out of Fallout 4 exterior world environments, the following tweaks can be helpful, but not all of them actually work and many of them are not included in Fallout 4 Configuration Tool yet:

*Fallout4.ini (add setting line entries if they do not exist)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[TerrainManager]
bDisplayCloudLOD=1
bEnableCrossfading=1
bKeepLowDetailTerrain=0

[Trees]
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
bForceFullDetail=1

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bUseWaterShader=1
bReflectExplosions=1
bUseCubeMapReflections=1

[Grass]
iMinGrassSize=20
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bDrawShaderGrass=1

*SSAO:*
The following Fallout4.ini SSAO tweak greatly improved in-game AO, much better than what defaults values offer:
[Display]
fSAORadius=98.5
fSAOBias=0.06
fSAOIntensity=9.9



*Fallout4Prefs.ini (add setting line entries if they do not exist)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Make sure the following setting is set to 0:
[Display]
iVolumetricLightingQuality=0 (it sets God-Rays to Low, which significantly improves performance at now cost to image quality)

To fully enable tree and grass shadows:
[Display]
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1 
bShadowsOnGrass=1

If you noticed that animals and many actors in the distance do not cast shadows outside. To fix that make sure to add the following lines:
[Display]
iActorShadowCountInt=512 (many suggest setting it to 1024) - there is minimal performance impact
iActorShadowCountExt=512 (many suggest setting it to 1024) - there is minimal performance impact
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bAllowShadowcasterNPCLights=1

To get rid of certain exterior shadows popping 50ft away from you, set
[Display]
fBlendSplitDirShadow=1024 (many advice to set it to 2048 to eliminate the effect entirely) - mild performance impact, but with significant benefits

To get the highest quality LOD textures loading, set:
[Display]
bForceUpdateDiffuseOnly=0



*Modding Tools:*
- Fallout 4 Configuration Tool (Texture Multiplier values higher than 1 can cause severely blurred textures)
- Nexus Mod Manager
- Fallout Mod Manager (no longer developed)
- Mod Organizer (still in early Alpha with many bugs due to Fallout 4's 64bit .exe)

*Post-Processing Tools:*

*- ***ENB / ENBoost**** (always use the latest and the greatest) - keep SpeedHack entry set to True to get the most performance
- ShadowBoost
- ReShade (excellent for improving sharpness of Fallout 4's TAA through LumaSharpen and Adaptive Sharpen. Dithering Type 2 and CustomFX Color Grain greatly improved Fallout 4 world detail).

****About ENB:****
For the best responsiveness, enable V-Sync and FPS Limit in ENBLocal.ini, open Fallout4.ini (and Fallout4Prefs.ini just to be certain) and under [Display] set:
iPresentInterval=0
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=1
Usually the above .ini entries eliminate mouse smoothness and acceleration, but they also tend to cause problems with the game, such as physics glitches. However, with ENB V-Sync and FPS Limiter enabled, these glitches do not occur, but you still get the benefit of removed mouse smoothness and acceleration!

*Mods:*
*Gameplay*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Arbitration (alternatives: Arbitration - Combat Only, Combat Style - Hardcore, Create Your Own Survival Rebalance)
- Anti-Rubberband (very important for game balancing)
- Bobbi's Terminal Fix (game bug)
- Dead Body Collision
- Faster Terminal Displays
- Mega Explosion (may be a bit too much with Arbitration mod installed)
- More Dead Bodies
- No Tutorials
- Realistic Death Physics
- Rich Merchants
- Simple Bug Fixes
- Shell Rain (gun/weapon shells stay on the ground longer)



*GUI*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Favorites Menu - Quick Item Switch (for GamePad / Controller)
- New Dialog or Full Dialogue Interface
- My HUD or Pleasant UI or Pip-Ware UI
- Realistic World Map or Improved Map with Visible Roads
- Better Item Sorting
- Improved Inventory (DEV Beta)



*Audio*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Classic Ambient Fallout 1 & 2 Music
- Main Menu Themes - Energetic or original Fallout (whichever you like)
- Power Armor - Heavy or Hydraulic
- Radio - Custom Soundtrack
- Towbie's Realistic Firearms
- Realistic Weapon Sounds
- Voices - Aggressive Synth, Deeper Male Protagonist, Deeper for Strong, Deeper for Super-Mutants, Higher Female Protagonist



*Graphics:*
*Lighting & Shadows*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Fr4nssons Light Tweaks
- FogOut / Remove Interior Fog / Foggy Removes Defogged (they all do the same - push / eliminate interior fog, except FogOut can also remove exterior fog and Bloom effects)
- More Shadows (let's many lamps in the game cast shadows on characters and objects)
- Legendary Lamps (not sure if it is compatible with More Shadows)
- Darker Nights (The Darkest one of course!)
- Dynamic Weapon Shadows



*Weather*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Enhanced Grass
- True Storms (alternatives: More Common Weather, Heavy Rain, Improved Rain + Rain Ripples, Radiant Clouds and Fogs, True UltraHD Project - Clouds & Lens Flares)
- FTO Stars - 4K (anyone know what FTO stands for? Fallout Texture Overhaul?)
- FTO - Moon Masser And Secunda - 4K (or Extra Large Moon)
- Sun (textures)
- WET - Water Enhancement (much better water than Water mod that provides simple 4K or 8K water textures)



****Textures:****
_(Install & apply in this specific errors to end up with the best textures IMHO and the least (or none) number of graphical glitches)_
*GraFix Texture Overhaul 2.0* - Architecture, Interiors, Landscape, Vehicles, Props (listed as Everything Else)

*Landscape*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Vivid Fallout - Landscape
- Commonwealth HQ Landscape Overhaul
- FAR - Faraway Area Reform (don't forget to always get Normal Maps!)
- WET



*Rocks*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Wasteland's Rocks HD
- Vivid Fallout - Rocks
- Rocks On


*Roads*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- New Road Enhance (Beta)
- exShinra's Better Roads



*Architecture, Interiors, and Set Dressing*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Enhanced Archi-Texture
- Langley's Workshop
- Stromberg Retexture Project
- Red Rocket
- Bus Stop (with News Stand and Trash Bin)
- Better Quarries or Colorful Quarries
- exShinra's Better Bricks
- Piers and Shacks HQ
- Better Settlement Camps
- Church Wall - 4K (too bright IMHO - not very Lore-friendly)
- Prydwen 2K Textures
- Safes - 4K
- Signs (Diamond City & General)
- Trash and Rubble Piles HQ
- Better Crates (GraFix Texture Overhaul may have better ones)
- Ojo Bueno Nuka-Cola Machine - 4K



*Food*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Cram - 4K
- Dirty Water Retexture
- Immersive 1950's Kraft Mac & Cheese
- Immersive Salisbury Steak
- Institute Food Packets
- Bottle Labels Overhaul - 4K
- Urban Food
- Vintage Gum Drops



*Medications*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Medical Overhaul Project
- Chem Redux
- Buffout & Rad-X - Redux
- Mentats Redux
- Radaway - Redux
- Weathered First Aid Kit



*Actors, NPC's, Animals, etc.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- The Eyes Of Beauty
- Synth - Detailed Eyes (pick your color)
- Nude Females - Natural Look
- Ceano's Brahmin
- Detailed Deathclaws - 4K
- Wasteland Salon
- Jester's Better Bloatflies



*Weapons*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Better Handmade Weapon Textures
- Immersive Wastelander's Armory
- The Deliverer Retexture
- Combat Shotgun & Rifles - 4K Retexture (love this one!)
- Double Barrel Shotgun - 4K Retexture (same modder as Combat Shotgun & Rifles)



*Animations*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Idle - for both Male and Female
- Remove Smoking
- Simple Feminine



*Other*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Better Computer Terminals
- Pip-Boy - Screen Flicker Killer
- Better Pinups
- Better Pin Boxes
- Burnt Books
- Chessboard - 4K
- Commonwealth Ads
- HD Flag Replacers
- Jester's Ammo
- Lock-Picking Retexture - 4K & 8K
- Ojo Bueno Nuka-Cola Machine - 4K
- Pre-War Money
- Vintage ''Lucky Strikes'' Cigarettes
- Weathered Nuclear Mat
- Abraxo Cleaner - Clear
- HD Flag Replacer
- Radio - 4K
- Gore Overhaul
- Enhanced Blood
- Blood Decals Fix (for animals, I think)



****A few words about textures:****


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You may need to install the above textures one by one if you have preferences, selecting the best textures from each texture pack, but make sure that one mod's Normal Maps do not overlap with another mod's regular texture or else it can cause odd texture behavior and/or effects. Also make sure to use proper meshes for proper textures of the same mod or else entire textures can disappear or just have some strange solid color. I suggest downloading GraFix Texture Overhaul 2.0 - Landscape, Interiors, Set Dressing, Props (listed as Everything Else), and Vehicles. Its the largest custom texture compilation so far and serves an excellent base. It replaces 90%+ of environmental textures and it isn't a simple sharpening and/or upscaling, but actual improved textures. I have not tested GraFix Overhaul 2.0 - Actors, Armors, and Weapons because I like vanilla actor details and I have already used different textures for specific actors, armors (Combat Armor, Synth Armor, Power Armor, etc.) and weapons from other packs. Do know that GraFix Texture Overhaul does not include Normal Maps, which are of higher quality and are more advanced textures with better effects, but GraFix Texture Overhaul 2.0 still improves upon Vanilla textures. Only after you've applied GraFix Texture Overhaul 2.0 to Landscape, Interiors, Set Dressing, Props, and Vehicles, continue to download specific texture packs for specific textures. If those packs offer Normal Maps, then download them and overwrite regular textures with Normal Maps, but make sure regular textures from the same pack are installed on top of GraFix Texture Overhaul 2.0 before you copy Normal Maps on top of it all. I know that some people prefer to stick to textures from a single modder and texture package because different modders use different texture styles and you may end up with a salad mix of textures that don't go well with each other or end abruptly, which was the case with Skyrim. Do not worry about that - I have not seen this happen yet because, unlike Skyrim, Fallout 4 has a very different environment and seamless transitions would actually look worse. If you have a choice between 4K and 8K textures, I suggest going with 4K. On my 1080p MVA monitors, the visible difference between 4K and 8K textures is almost non-existent and yet 8K textures take up a lot more VRAM than 4K textures. Good 2K textures have excellent details and effects and of course take up the least amount of VRAM. For those with 3GB or less VRAM, I suggest sticking to 2K textures ONLY, not 4K textures, again, due to 4K textures requiring more VRAM.



*Please let me know if I missed some important mods and I will list them in this post.*


----------



## Alvarado

Darkone talking about some potential database breach http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/news/12670/?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> It is with a heavy heart that I must inform you of a potential database breach at Nexus Mods. I understand that sounds horrifically ambiguous at best, but the simple truth of the matter is that we have yet to fully confirm the database breach has occurred any time recently but, in light of recent events, I cannot in good conscience not warn you of the potential for such an eventuality.
> 
> I was first tipped off to a problem late on Friday night when a link to a Reddit post was sent to me about a possible breach. The post explained that a security firm that looks after (or helps with the security for) several universities in America had contacted the IT departments who had then contacted the university network users about a database breach at Nexus Mods. The email wasn't particularly informative.
> 
> I reached out to the security firm for more information but was required to jump through hoops to access sensitive information, finally succumbing to sleep around 3am on Saturday morning, and have yet to hear back from them, likely because this has happened over a weekend and they don't work weekends.
> 
> While it seems clear cut that we've had a breach from that email, unfortunately, it's too ambiguous to draw any concrete conclusions. We indeed had a database breach several years ago when hackers gained entry to our systems by hacking our file server hosts (a horrible way to be hacked, when it's not even directly your fault), so this could potentially be a result of that previous leak, or it could be a result of recent database breaches at other major networks (like the Playstation Network, EBay or otherwise) and hackers correlating information from reused passwords, or any number of things.
> 
> Things became more suspicious yesterday when three Fallout 4 mods from three separate authors had their files changed by the author's themselves, but the file change contained a .dll file that while it isn't being reported as a virus by our Virus Total system (that scans files using 56 different virus scanners), it is still highly suspicious, and the authors have reported it wasn't them who did it. Indications suggest these author accounts were compromised. Which, once again, isn't conclusive proof of a total database breach, but is rather damning.
> 
> It was at this point I decided that the possibility of a breach had increased enough that it couldn't wait for us to fully confirm it before informing the user base. Despite the fact there's still the potential there hasn't been a recent breach, the evidence is mounting up now and I invoked Occam's Razor in writing this news post.
> 
> To clarify, we store all passwords in our database in a hashed and salted system (i.e. not plain text). This does not mean your passwords are completely safe, however. Because all encryption is a mathematical formula based around how complex it is to crack, given enough time and processing power almost all forms of encryption can be cracked eventually. The problem gets worse if your password is easily recognisable or very simple. If you've ever wondered why some sites ask you to have at least 1 number and one "special" character, this is why. It makes passwords a lot harder to crack (and yes, we'll implement these forced requirements soon, too). Because of this, it's possible this is a result of the database breach from a few years ago coming back to haunt users that haven't changed their passwords. The problem is, we're just not sure yet.
> 
> For any worried Premium Members, we do not store your credit card numbers, expiry dates or secure numbers at all. That's all handled by Pay Pal.
> 
> Because we haven't actually confirmed a recent breach it means we haven't plugged any holes related to such a breach. Unfortunately this isn't like someone breaking and entering into your home, where there are obvious signs of tampering; broken locks or windows and missing or damaged things. This is an extremely complex process where we look for the slightest of anomalies to try and work out whether anything bad has actually happened, and then try to work out how that bad thing actually happened so we can plug it. It's not easy, and we're really trying our hardest. And obviously, we'll keep you updated as and when we have any more information.
> 
> Right now, we wholeheartedly recommend changing your password here and please ensure it's not a password you use anywhere else. Just in case it's not obvious; because we haven't found a breach yet, if there is a breach, it means they could access the database again, so just updating your password now won't make it completely secure. However, if you update it now and make sure it's a complex password (minimum 8 characters in length, including special characters and numbers) then you're ensuring that anyone who does have your hash and salt would take such a considerable time trying to crack it that it would largely be a waste of time for them to even try. On top of that, if you use your Nexus password anywhere else, especially on "high profile" accounts like Steam, XBox, Playstation or the like, change it immediately to be on the safe side.
> 
> Please respect and follow safe password practises. Complex passwords of a minimum length of 8 characters that you change regularly (ideally every couple of months) really are a must on any account you care about.
> 
> On the site security front, while not related to a database breach such as this, we have been actively working to get the entirety of our network under SSL/an encrypted connection rather than just our Premium Member payment pages for some time now. Unfortunately this isn't as simple as paying for an SSL cert and slapping it on the site. There are complications with the way we serve and transmit our files, especially in regards to our CDN, that make things complex.
> 
> In a similar vein, we've had two-factor authentication on our to-do list for a while now. Considering the ever increasing popularity of the network we'll bump the priority of this functionality right up the list and hopefully we'll get something out very soon in that regard. I'd highly recommend you ensure the email address tied to your Nexus account right now is the correct email address, as it's likely any such system will make use of a proper and valid email address in order to function properly.
> 
> While breaches often suggest the contrary, we take security extremely seriously and try our utmost hardest to ensure it. On a personal level, it's horrific for me to find out about these things. You guys trust me with your data and trust that I'll keep it secure, and sometimes I fail in that despite my best attempts. I'm very sorry about this. It leads to many sleepless nights and a toilet pan that utterly resents me. We spend about £40,000 ($60,000 USD) a year on professional mitigation and prevention systems trying to directly prevent malicious people from accessing or altogether destroying these sites. We prevent hundreds of malicious attacks on our network every day, sometimes even thousands. Often these come from automated bots constantly prodding away at our servers looking for weaknesses, sometimes from dedicated malicious individuals who want to gain access. We've prevented hundreds of thousands of attempted intrusions, but it only takes one to get through, despite our best efforts, for the failure to be complete.
> 
> I'm sorry for (potentially, at this point) breaking your trust in us. We'll continue working away at this to get a conclusive answer and, when we do, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I didn't find it to be too easy (but it was unbalanced) until I reached a pretty high level. Every Bethesda game gets too easy once you reach a certain point, it's one of the areas that always needs modding.
> 
> As for enemy variety, it seems slightly better than unmodded Fallout 3 and about the same as New Vegas or maybe slightly less. Still greater variety than most games, but not an ideal amount for an open world RPG. Another area that I always use mods when such mods are available (Mart's Mutant Mod for FO3, Monster Mod for NV, Monster Mod for Skyrim). So nothing in these areas holds any surprise for someone who has played this game's predecessors.


I am quite certain most open world RPG's have a better enemy variety. You should check out he number of possible entries in Actors vanilla directory that lists all enemies. I think it's about a third of what unmodded Skyrim had to offer. What level have you reached before combt became an irrelevant aspect. I still die easily but I also kill too easily. It's realisc to kill with a single headshot though. Multiple headshots would probably more ridiculous. I am glad we now finally agree that Bethesda releases incomplete games that require Mods to compensate for its most severe Cons. I mean it's without denial now Bethesda was fully aware of the game's shortcomings and instead of working on them, they decided it would be best for modders to fix the issue.

Do co sole owners get to mod with new generation consoles? If not then I feel Sooooo sorry for them!!!


----------



## skupples

i'm only a few hours in, but i really feel like they were just like "meh, good enough. The PC community will fix what they need to fix & the console keeps can be fed rat stew 99% of the time. PUSH IT OUT THE DOOR!"

i don't think i've ever said this about a prior fallout/elder scrolls title. I feel like I need to note that for some reason.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am quite certain most open world RPG's have a better enemy variety. You should check out he number of possible entries in Actors vanilla directory that lists all enemies. I think it's about a third of what unmodded Skyrim had to offer. What level have you reached before combt became an irrelevant aspect. I still die easily but I also kill too easily. It's realisc to kill with a single headshot though. Multiple headshots would probably more ridiculous. I am glad we now finally agree that Bethesda releases incomplete games that require Mods to compensate for its most severe Cons. I mean it's without denial now Bethesda was fully aware of the game's shortcomings and instead of working on them, they decided it would be best for modders to fix the issue.
> 
> Do co sole owners get to mod with new generation consoles? If not then I feel Sooooo sorry for them!!!


I think Bethesda said XBOX One will get mods, which is a first.

As far as enemy variety goes, the other open world RPGs I've played extensively are Fallout 3 (slightly less enemy variety), Fallout: New Vegas (maybe slightly more), Morrowind (probably less), Oblivion (a bit more), Skyrim (3x more doesn't sound right unless discussing modded Skyrim), and Dragon Age: Inquisition (didn't seem like it had more).

- EDIT: I think every RPG is unbalanced, and balance is subjective so saying that their games are incomplete because you don't agree with the balance isn't fair. Also, mods may have compensated for the most severe cons of past Bethesda games, but that won't be the case for Fallout 4 (most severe con = lack of dialogue checks/choices).


----------



## Alvarado

All this RPG talk has gotten me in the mood to try a second playthrough of DA:I







Though I don't have any of the dlcs so I wonder if maybe I should just hold back.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> All this RPG talk has gotten me in the mood to try a second playthrough of DA:I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I don't have any of the dlcs so I wonder if maybe I should just hold back.


I've heard great things about the expansion-like DLC that takes place after the main game, but I have yet to play it. This one doesn't require holding back though since you can continue it with your first character if you still have the save data.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've heard great things about the expansion-like DLC that takes place after the main game, but I have yet to play it. This one doesn't require holding back though since you can continue it with your first character if you still have the save data.


Don't think I do, but it doesn't matter I would just make a new character then see what happens with the dlcs. Maybe they'll be discounted come Christmas sale.

Edit: Downloading now, 50 mins to go.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Do co sole owners get to mod with new generation consoles? If not then I feel Sooooo sorry for them!!!


Both Xbone and PS4 get mods, not confirmed how/what/when though.


----------



## tylerand

So, I had a quest in my log for a while now, was just a simple quest to eliminate feral ghouls in an area. I've been done the game for a while now so decided to clear out some quests. When i get there, the only things there are my two settlers in the base. They have the little objective arrows above their head. I talk to them, they just say the settlement needs food.

So I shoot them. Quest complete, eliminate all ghouls. Return to Alan Binet.

Those were strange looking feral ghouls.

Also had another funny one just before that, placed one of those MILA things for Tinker Tom. It will forever remain at "Report back to Tinker Tom", considering i killed him and all.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

291 posts since I last opened this thread so I am not going to search through.

Anyways, since the last beta update, my game runs DIRECTLY to my framerate. I am only playing on a laptop but if I am at 30fps, it's in slow motion. If I can get to 60 fps, its normal speed.

*Uploading video now


----------



## MonarchX

Does anyone know how to create SUB-categories in Nexus Mod Manager? I am quite picky about my organization of mods.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Does anyone know how to create SUB-categories in Nexus Mod Manager? I am quite picky about my organization of mods.


When you first boot it up it asks whether you'd like to use the nexus categories or setup your own not sure how you got around not clicking one of the options.

Edit: Anyway, if you did click one of them, go over to the mods tab, right side tab bar, bottom row button says "switches the mod manager views" click it an you'll get categories.


----------



## bombastinator

fallout 4 is very different from 3 or new vegas. It has vastly different game mechanics. Whether one is intrinsically better than the other is heavily weighted by how much you like the new game mechanics.

Things I like about the mechanics:

1) they exist. The settlement system is in some ways outlandishly awesome.
2) they aren't nearly as broken as they have been. making a skill and a stat point the same solved many problems with high base skill characters. Now it's more about how few stat points can you get away with than how many you can stuff into one stat. Suddenly everything is a dump stat.

Things I don't like:

After trying to build settlements several times it is pretty clear the building system takes WAAAAY to long to use. Each site seems to have been set out as a technical puzzle designed to make an effective defensive structure as difficult and expensive as possible to build. Of particular not are suspiciously inconvenient rocks surrounding the central building, and that it seems to be just barely larger than a standard tile set. palisading the building is very difficult without both running out of resources and the object cap.
This is likely because some bright spark wanted to make the raider attacks more interesting. IT IS NOT EFFECTIVE. if a player s sick to death of raiders he will build an effective structure anyway. It remains doable. It merely takes about 12 hours real time.

These two things, combined with unwanted settler quests thrust on you by the militiaman in sanctuary combine to create a game where you cant actually adventure, and are merely running around putting out fires in the damn cities. Im l21 and i haven't even gotten to explore diamond city yet. I'D LIKE TO PLAY THE DAMN GAME NOW PLEASE!

with almost every object being important and with a larger number of in game items the promitive stack system inventory has become wildly inadequate. I was finally forced to build a filing system out of like 40 red tool boxes stacked up head high around my red build station. AND I CAN NEITHER LABEL NOR AUTOMATE THEM. Keeping items you don't want to scrap in the red buld station is unsafe, which means lots and lots and lots of identical unmarked containers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> fallout 4 is very different from 3 or new vegas. It has vastly different game mechanics. Whether one is intrinsically better than the other is heavily weighted by how much you like the new game mechanics.


Fallout 4 has NEW game mechanics. Not much is different. I couldn't disagree with you more here, at least with Fallout 3 since New Vegas tries to do the same things as well as other things. They all seek to provide unrestricted exploration, they all seek to let the player play as whatever type of person they want. They all seek to provide enough content outside of the main story and campaign, which are a secondary focus of Fallout 3 and Fallout 4.

New Vegas wanted to satisfy fans of the first two Fallout games by providing much more role-playing than Fallout 3 and 4, and with New Vegas Obsidian wanted to showcase good writing skills which Bethesda never attempts (except maybe with Shivering Isles). So New Vegas tried to be Fallout 3 + more, while Fallout 4 tries to be a better version of Fallout 3 with new mechanics, and with a cinematic side shoehorned in because people like that. With this and the voiced protagonist they had to make sacrifices with the amount of dialogue choices available, so this is where Fallout 4 is different than the rest.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I think shadows are set to the same. Going to test with new driver first though.


I didn't really get as much improvement as I had expected I would. The game doesn't bog down and stop for brief moments anymore, but after maybe playing more than 5 minutes FPS starts to drop towards the high 40s.


----------



## Valor958

Yeah, this game is just a mixed bag compared to other FO titles. With all the advances they made, some sacrifices had to be made also. Dialogue is one I completely understand. Since they wanted to voice everything, they had to either hugely expand their budget, or reduce dialogue needed. Those obviously chose the latter. Plenty of mods will address this with custom quests and free voice talent and such, but still. Developers and the like have a lot of choices to make and its run as a business... so in the end, its 'can we produce a marketable product that gives us a return on our investment'. The answer to that thus far, is yes, regardless of our complaints.
I'm looking forward to dlc since there is a ton of room for some. I'm delaying ending the game still since I have a major issue with replaying any story based game. I just can't... since i memorize all of it and can't enjoy it again. It's a HUGE maybe if i'll be able to replay FO4 since my character is high enough to be able to do basically whatever i want. Only difference i could make in next character would be to invest more into gun damage instead of melee. Everything else i'm golden on.


----------



## Alvarado

I wonder if Bethesda will keep the voice protagonist thing going in the next TES.







I have mixed feelings about it. For one I kinda do like it, gives it a modern feel but on the other hand, like many, many people have said, lack of dialogue choices is bad


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I wonder if Bethesda will keep the voice protagonist thing going in the next TES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about it. For one I kinda do like it, gives it a modern feel but on the other hand, like many, many people have said, lack of dialogue choices is bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, this game is just a mixed bag compared to other FO titles. With all the advances they made, some sacrifices had to be made also. Dialogue is one I completely understand. Since they wanted to voice everything, they had to either hugely expand their budget, or reduce dialogue needed.


Which shows they forgot both what Fallout and Bethesda are all about. The reason for including a voiced protagonist is story immersion, which is something that no Bethesda game will ever provide. Their writing isn't good enough, and it was never their focus. It still clearly wasn't their main focus with Fallout 4 yet they did it anyway, since the standard for writing quality in video games isn't exactly high to begin with (the industry has shown that cinematics without regard to writing quality can still lead to popularity and success).

Voiced protagonist cannot work in TES which has a bunch of different races. It wouldn't be right if even two of them sounded the same. If they abandon race choice... they'd be stupid to do that, since race choice is a selling point for the franchise.


----------



## Thetbrett

so I've reached the point where I have to choose which faction to go with. I'm enjoying this too much, and will be doing more exploring before I choose(already know which way). Level 42 and climbing! I never got into the settlement building. Only have ever done enough to finish quests, and have only been raided twice, both times I was albe to get there in time. My settlements aren't worth their time I guess.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 291 posts since I last opened this thread so I am not going to search through.
> 
> Anyways, since the last beta update, my game runs DIRECTLY to my framerate. I am only playing on a laptop but if I am at 30fps, it's in slow motion. If I can get to 60 fps, its normal speed.
> 
> *Uploading video now


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 291 posts since I last opened this thread so I am not going to search through.
> 
> Anyways, since the last beta update, my game runs DIRECTLY to my framerate. I am only playing on a laptop but if I am at 30fps, it's in slow motion. If I can get to 60 fps, its normal speed.
> 
> *Uploading video now


You need to delete the iFPSClamp entry from your Fallout 4 .ini file

That value should be used only by persons who need the physics to work at more than 60 FPS.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks









Fixed the issue but I am back to stuttering (forgot that I did that .ini tweak)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My new FO4 obsession, rebuilding settlements to have nice wiring.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I found out a mutated shark carcass at one of my settlements, which made me wonder: how come only murlurkes are the only sea creatures in the FO universe and where did all other lifeforms go? Speaking of which, are there any windows for settlements in FO4? By the way, has anyone noticed how eff-ed up the seagulls look?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I found out a mutated shark carcass at one of my settlements, which made me wonder: how come only murlurkes are the only sea creatures in the FO universe and where did all other lifeforms go? Speaking of which, are there any windows for settlements in FO4? By the way, has anyone noticed how eff-ed up the seagulls look?


Maybe because mirelurks can survive on the surface,meanwhile sharks can't,and if im not wrong radiation is worse in the water,thus annihilating every lifeform¿?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Maybe because mirelurks can survive on the surface,meanwhile sharks can't,and if im not wrong radiation is worse in the water,thus annihilating every lifeform¿?


There should still be some lifeforms that evolved though.


----------



## Alvarado

Fallout 4's non beta patch is out.
Quote:


> New Features
> Number pad keys can now be used for remapping (PC)
> 
> Remapping Activate now works on Quick Container (PC)
> 
> Fixes
> General memory and stability improvements
> 
> Performance improvements inside the Corvega Assembly Plant
> 
> Optimizations to skinned decal rendering
> 
> Fixed issue with player becoming stuck in terminals
> 
> Fixed issue where equipped weapons become locked after completing "Reunions"
> 
> Fixed issue with "When Freedom Calls" where the quest would not complete
> 
> During "Confidence Man" fixed issue where player's health would continuously regenerate
> 
> Fixed crash related to jumping into water and reloading saved games
> 
> Fixed issue where Launcher would not save God Rays Quality setting properly (PC)
> 
> These changes are all of the ones seen in Beta Patches 1.2.33 and 1.2.37, plus the skinned decal rendering


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Maybe because mirelurks can survive on the surface,meanwhile sharks can't,and if im not wrong radiation is worse in the water,thus annihilating every lifeform¿?
> 
> 
> 
> There should still be some lifeforms that evolved though.
Click to expand...

Something would have had to survive to evolve/mutate from.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Something would have had to survive to evolve/mutate from.


I will post my screenshots tonight, but the shark carcass looks very fresh and there were dead half eaten fish around it, meaning it survived until something killed it recently. It just makes zero sense that only murlurke's survived. Maybe it will be a DLC?


Spoiler: Here is a video of it!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will post my screenshots tonight, but the shark carcass looks very fresh and there were dead half eaten fish around it, meaning it survived until something killed it recently. It just makes zero sense that only murlurke's survived. Maybe it will be a DLC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is a video of it!


Is that a Jaws reference?

My guess is that there is more aquatic life that is canon, just nothing that's appeared in the games. I remember seeing concept art for a giant catfish monster but I don't remember where it was from.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> I miss New Vega's freedom. The fact that you can basically kill any NPC (apart from children) was great. I hate that in FO3, Skyrim, and FO4 that many of the NPC's which are essential to the storyline are unkillable.


Yeah, not even important npcs either. I got so tired of Marcys mouth, i shot her in the face, and nothing. Lol

Edit: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B22fY5GjTFY
Lol


----------



## superhead91

Well modders have found some things indicating Bethesda planned some underwater stuff, like a harpoon gun with a bubble animation. It was either cancelled or we'll get it through DLC.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well modders have found some things indicating Bethesda planned some underwater stuff, like a harpoon gun with a bubble animation. It was either cancelled or we'll get it through DLC.


Wouldn't doubt it. When you're exploring the coast underwater, there is a bit more detail than what you'd expect in a game where you spend the large majority of your time on land. It was probably one of the last features they were working on but didn't get to finish due to time constraints.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well modders have found some things indicating Bethesda planned some underwater stuff, like a harpoon gun with a bubble animation. It was either cancelled or we'll get it through DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't doubt it. When you're exploring the coast underwater, there is a bit more detail than what you'd expect in a game where you spend the large majority of your time on land. It was probably one of the last features they were working on but didn't get to finish due to time constraints.
Click to expand...

At least they don't make you pay to build your own house anymore. Hearthfire always chapped my backside.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> At least they don't make you pay to build your own house anymore. Hearthfire always chapped my backside.


I just used the creation kit to build homes.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I found out a mutated shark carcass at one of my settlements, which made me wonder: how come only murlurkes are the only sea creatures in the FO universe and where did all other lifeforms go? Speaking of which, are there any windows for settlements in FO4? By the way, has anyone noticed how eff-ed up the seagulls look?


Yeah what's up with all the mirelurkes? I agree, where are the windows? I'm playing vanilla, but windows and better building materials will help motivate me to mod. I'm totally fine with graphics. I really like the art design. There is something about it that is photo like, or fluid. You don't get that digital look as much, and the colors are nice. Don't want to eff with that.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will post my screenshots tonight, but the shark carcass looks very fresh and there were dead half eaten fish around it, meaning it survived until something killed it recently. It just makes zero sense that only murlurke's survived. Maybe it will be a DLC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is a video of it!


That's a mutated dolphin? I found one like that, with another next to it with it's stomach missing, showing it's ribs.


----------



## Alvarado

Those dolphin....things are all over the place.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Yeah, not even important npcs either. I got so tired of Marcys mouth, i shot her in the face, and nothing. Lol
> 
> Edit: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B22fY5GjTFY
> Lol


Yep, they made her so annoying... I tried to killed her, but she can't die, sadly. Will she stay forever locked in that space? I won't be seeing her again near the base when I travel back? I just can't listen to her anymore, she's terrible


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yep, they made her so annoying... I tried to killed her, but she can't die, sadly. Will she stay forever locked in that space? I won't be seeing her again near the base when I travel back? I just can't listen to her anymore, she's terrible


lol...yeah unfortunately she is immune to weapons and syringing...even tried sending her to another settlement, wouldnt let me do that either. Funny that others have shot her in face as well.


----------



## white owl

Console command killable NPCs. Apply shishkabob to the affected area.


----------



## boredgunner

So the patch kills mod support. Considering Steam Workshop for Fallout 4 is planned for 2016 I wonder if they will tried the paid mods BS again, with mods limited to Workshop. Why else would they remove traditional mod support? If they don't fix this, this will be the last Bethesda Game Studios game I'm buying.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So the patch kills mod support. Considering Steam Workshop for Fallout 4 is planned for 2016 I wonder if they will tried the paid mods BS again, with mods limited to Workshop. Why else would they remove traditional mod support? If they don't fix this, this will be the last Bethesda Game Studios game I'm buying.


I thought Bethesda was working on its own distribution system so it can support consoles? And I believe they said that they weren't doing that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I thought Bethesda was working on its own distribution system so it can support consoles? And I believe they said that they weren't doing that.


They probably did say that actually. I still think it's wrong to shut down other distribution systems. I'll try the two workarounds posted (using script extender, or dicking around with NMM). If they don't work then I'm playing something else.


----------



## gr4474

Danse is OP. He just took out a deathclaw by himself without going down.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Danse is OP. He just took out a deathclaw by himself without going down.


I have his armor.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So the patch kills mod support. Considering Steam Workshop for Fallout 4 is planned for 2016 I wonder if they will tried the paid mods BS again, with mods limited to Workshop. Why else would they remove traditional mod support? If they don't fix this, this will be the last Bethesda Game Studios game I'm buying.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bethesda was working on its own distribution system so it can support consoles? And I believe they said that they weren't doing that.
Click to expand...

I don't care if they release their own delivery system that is compatible with consoles, just so long as they provide an api or don't deliberately lock other methods out for PC.


----------



## DrPhilGood

Did the patch break radeonpro functionality for anyone else?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Easiest workaround is to start the launcher then reselect your mods in the manager of your choice before launching the game...others have said you can set plugins.txt to read only to fix this


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Easiest workaround is to start the launcher then reselect your mods in the manager of your choice before launching the game...others have said you can set plugins.txt to read only to fix this


Unfortunately the game can override changes in plugins.txt even after setting it to Read-only, however this route is still feasible and it's the fix I use. Just make the changes in plugins.txt, save it, and set it to read-only AFTER starting FO4's launcher. I need to test if bypassing the launcher using FO4 Config tool helps here.

Also since the patch, I've now seen two NPCs sitting on an invisible chair. That is, there is no actual chair under them, but instead a few feet away.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also since the patch, I've now seen two NPCs sitting on an invisible chair. That is, there is no actual chair under them, but instead a few feet away.


I've had that happen a few times even before the patch.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I've had that happen a few times even before the patch.


I see, so it's not the patch. I just got lucky before.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So the patch kills mod support. Considering Steam Workshop for Fallout 4 is planned for 2016 I wonder if they will tried the paid mods BS again, with mods limited to Workshop. Why else would they remove traditional mod support? If they don't fix this, this will be the last Bethesda Game Studios game I'm buying.


Wow so all mods aren't working? If that's true then you must be right, they want to make money on it. I know you're pissed, but will you really quit the game?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Easiest workaround is to start the launcher then reselect your mods in the manager of your choice before launching the game...others have said you can set plugins.txt to read only to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the game can override changes in plugins.txt even after setting it to Read-only, however this route is still feasible and it's the fix I use. Just make the changes in plugins.txt, save it, and set it to read-only AFTER starting FO4's launcher. I need to test if bypassing the launcher using FO4 Config tool helps here.
> 
> Also since the patch, I've now seen two NPCs sitting on an invisible chair. That is, there is no actual chair under them, but instead a few feet away.
Click to expand...

It does, you don't even need to set them to read only if using the exe directly or alternatively using a 3rd party launcher.


----------



## kremtok

So I just explored Dunwich Borers. I've got to say, that is the first and only time I felt even a little scared in this game. It was kinda neat.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So I just explored Dunwich Borers. I've got to say, that is the first and only time I felt even a little scared in this game. It was kinda neat.


You grab the sacrificial machete while you were there too? Thought the location was pretty awesome


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You grab the sacrificial machete while you were there too? Thought the location was pretty awesome


No, but I did take my power armor off long enough to dive down there and decide it wasn't really worth it. I died on the way back up because I couldn't breathe, then loaded up the save I made before jumping in and moved on.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm getting tired of some of my settlements which have had 80% happiness my entire playthrough up and just drop anywhere from 20 to 60 hapiness. When I get there the happiness arrow immediately switches up and theres always one person complaining about beds when I have 5 more than is needed.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So I just explored Dunwich Borers. I've got to say, that is the first and only time I felt even a little scared in this game. It was kinda neat.


That place was pure evil for me because water fears! Sigh...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh I didn't find Dunwich too scary in this game.. maybe if we could've seen what was making all those noises.

To me a couple dozen ghouls and a dark area isn't scary. STALKER kinda jaded me, those damned bloodsuckers are worse than deathclaws in my opinion.


----------



## greg1184

Just got this game on PS4 (part of a buy 2 get one free deal). Look forward to playing it.


----------



## superhead91

It's really irritating that the metal and wood buildings don't snap to each other, and that they don't have the same pieces. Way more variety with wood.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's really irritating that the metal and wood buildings don't snap to each other, and that they don't have the same pieces. Way more variety with wood.


Yep, this bugged the hell out of me to.

Need waaaaay more metal stuff really, maybe modders will come through eventually.


----------



## superhead91

I built a metal house, and finally decided that one story wasn't enough. Then I realized wood has indoor staircases and metal doesn't, so I had to take down my whole house and start at square one again.


----------



## Thetbrett

so the game updated itself and now my mods don't work. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I built a metal house, and finally decided that one story wasn't enough. Then I realized wood has indoor staircases and metal doesn't, so I had to take down my whole house and start at square one again.


I ended up using wood floors (ground and second story) so I could use the stairs but yeah metal stairs would be better, same with metal half wall things.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So I just explored Dunwich Borers. I've got to say, that is the first and only time I felt even a little scared in this game. It was kinda neat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh I didn't find Dunwich too scary in this game.. maybe if we could've seen what was making all those noises.
> 
> To me a couple dozen ghouls and a dark area isn't scary. STALKER kinda jaded me, those damned bloodsuckers are worse than deathclaws in my opinion.


Bloodsuckers are far easier to deal with than Deathclaws, although it was the former's invisibility that made them creepier.

Ghouls in the dark isn't the only thing that makes these Dunwich places creepy (Dunwich Building in FO3 which was even better, Borers in FO4). It's also the backstory of what happened there, something that S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s labs also relied on to make for creepy atmosphere.


----------



## superhead91

I like how Dunwich Borers sounds like Dunwich horrors... lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I like how Dunwich Borers sounds like Dunwich horrors... lol


Yeah, and I did enjoy the really blatant Lovecraft reference (aside from the name) in Dunwich building in Fallout 3.


----------



## superhead91

Lovecraft references in video games are always welcome


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> so the game updated itself and now my mods don't work. Anyone else have this issue?


https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3vswbq/new_fallout_4_patch_requires_workaround_to_use/

Or, if you're using NMM then just update to the most recent version and it will fix the issue. Just make sure you re-enable your plugins before you launch the first time. It should be fine after that.

Considering how easy the workaround is, I don't think this was done intentionally to prevent mods.


----------



## mothrpe

I just started a melee build its surprisingly powerful, i started with strength and agility at 9, endurance at 5, on survival difficulty its very strong. sneaking around and ko'ing with my lead pipe in vats. Its also ALOT of fun, i recommend!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I just started a melee build its surprisingly powerful, i started with strength and agility at 9, endurance at 5, on survival difficulty its very strong. sneaking around and ko'ing with my lead pipe in vats. Its also ALOT of fun, i recommend!


This is probably how my next playthrough is going to go. Then I'll probably focus on a stealth build.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I just started a melee build its surprisingly powerful, i started with strength and agility at 9, endurance at 5, on survival difficulty its very strong. sneaking around and ko'ing with my lead pipe in vats. Its also ALOT of fun, i recommend!


Yeah my first character in both Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 was a "tank melee" build. No stealth, but damage resistance + melee (Power Armor + Super Sledge to be more specific), plus a companion to provide suppressing fire (Cait in Power Armor with a Minigun). My Super Sledge right now with the best upgrade does 168 base damage and 40 energy damage when wearing Power Armor.

I love stealth builds in the previous Fallout games and I look forward to making one in Fallout 4. That one will actually be skilled with every type of weapon, except energy weapons probably.

New Vegas had better melee combat though, since it had many special moves via perks, while Fallout 4 just has basic attack + power attack. It's still fun but I was hoping for advancements, not the opposite.


----------



## Infrasonic

I have been modding my game manually without the help of the NMM. Been having to set my plugins.txt file to read-only since the game came out.

Last night I was playing my game with no issues....but... I had tried added a mod 'legendary gear' and that one doesn't seem to work but as far as I can tell, the rest work still.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Really everyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I have been modding my game manually without the help of the NMM. Been having to set my plugins.txt file to read-only since the game came out.
> 
> Last night I was playing my game with no issues....but... I had tried added a mod 'legendary gear' and that one doesn't seem to work but as far as I can tell, the rest work still.


should experience manually modding first before they use automated methods this allows them to get familiar with the folder structure and proper placements of files...it can be frustrating at times but after you've learned it if you decide to go automated and something doesn't work you can usually figure out which files weren't placed properly...and learning load order and how to edit files is invaluable...I started out modding on morrowwind and it was extremely nerve wracking until I learned everything but I'm glad it was this way


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Just got this game on PS4 (part of a buy 2 get one free deal). Look forward to playing it.


Leo Laporte "the Tech Guy" got Fallout 4 for his xBoxOne. Dude is older'n me. I wouldn't have known this but was listening to his AM show last Saturday and he was telling a caller about his 5TB external drive and how he should never need another drive to hold his games. I got a mild chuckle though since the drive is a Seagate model.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Really everyone
> should experience manually modding first before they use automated methods this allows them to get familiar with the folder structure and prior placements of files...it can be frustrating at times but after you've learned it if you decide to go automated and something doesn't work you can usually figure out which files weren't placed properly...and learning load order and how to edit files is invaluable...I started out modding on morrowwind and it was extremely nerve wracking until I learned everything but I'm glad it was this way


I agree 100%. I never use NMM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I have been modding my game manually without the help of the NMM. Been having to set my plugins.txt file to read-only since the game came out.
> 
> Last night I was playing my game with no issues....but... I had tried added a mod 'legendary gear' and that one doesn't seem to work but as far as I can tell, the rest work still.


What type of files or folders does that mod include?


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Really everyone
> should experience manually modding first before they use automated methods this allows them to get familiar with the folder structure and prior placements of files...it can be frustrating at times but after you've learned it if you decide to go automated and something doesn't work you can usually figure out which files weren't placed properly...and learning load order and how to edit files is invaluable...I started out modding on morrowwind and it was extremely nerve wracking until I learned everything but I'm glad it was this way


Haha, thanks. I've been manually modding my Bethesda games since Morrowind so it's actually easier and more natural for me to just do it that way.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree 100%. I never use NMM.
> What type of files or folders does that mod include?


I'm 99.9% sure it was just a single .esp file for it. I'd say "I don't know why it doesn't work" but who knows if this latest patch screwed that up. Probably.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Haha, thanks. I've been manually modding my Bethesda games since Morrowind so it's actually easier and more natural for me to just do it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure it was just a single .esp file for it. I'd say "I don't know why it doesn't work" but who knows if this latest patch screwed that up. Probably.


there are a few positives to using a manager thus us why I'm hoping loot gets support for fallout 4 as if you get a bad/conflicting mod it's absolutely no hassle to remove and it keeps the data folder extremely tidy as it organizes mods and keeps them separate from each other...if you remember manually removing a large mod like mmm or Francesco's could be a chore with most managers two to three clicks and it's gone...I personally do use nmm but I always read the readmes and check that files are all in the proper place before launching the game...I like a gentle mix of the two these days...but I am always happy that I can resolve conflicts with mods and merge things properly without the help of the great tools we have now


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Really everyone
> should experience manually modding first before they use automated methods this allows them to get familiar with the folder structure and proper placements of files...it can be frustrating at times but after you've learned it if you decide to go automated and something doesn't work you can usually figure out which files weren't placed properly...and learning load order and how to edit files is invaluable...I started out modding on morrowwind and it was extremely nerve wracking until I learned everything but I'm glad it was this way


Yeah...wait until you need to uninstall some mod. Gonna have to research and delete one file per one. Been there,done that.

I also prefer doing things manually,but the fact that with NMM you can keep track and uninstall mods easily,or Mod Organizer wich keeps your skyrim folder clean is great.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wouldn't doubt it. When you're exploring the coast underwater, there is a bit more detail than what you'd expect in a game where you spend the large majority of your time on land. It was probably one of the last features they were working on but didn't get to finish due to time constraints.


nahh, its one of the BioShock devs they picked up just twerking around. He/she was bored after designing powersuits, so he started texturing the underwater world just to troll you.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> there are a few positives to using a manager thus us why I'm hoping loot gets support for fallout 4 as if you get a bad/conflicting mod it's absolutely no hassle to remove and it keeps the data folder extremely tidy as it organizes mods and keeps them separate from each other...if you remember manually removing a large mod like mmm or Francesco's could be a chore with most managers two to three clicks and it's gone...I personally do use nmm but I always read the readmes and check that files are all in the proper place before launching the game...I like a gentle mix of the two these days...but I am always happy that I can resolve conflicts with mods and merge things properly without the help of the great tools we have now


Yup. Uninstalling a complex mod especially when your mod list has grown to epic proportions can get tricky.

Just have to be on top of it if you're going to mod the crap out of a game, any game.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Yup. Uninstalling a complex mod especially when your mod list has grown to epic proportions can get tricky.
> 
> Just have to be on top of it if you're going to mod the crap out of a game, any game.


Also some mods you just can't uninstall at all mid playthrough, weather overhauls, major gameplay overhauls (Project Nevada, Perkus Maximus, etc)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Also some mods you just can't uninstall at all mid playthrough, weather overhauls, major gameplay overhauls (Project Nevada, Perkus Maximus, etc)


Most of the time, it is just baked into your save file and you have to start a new save file.


----------



## Infrasonic

And in those cases I happily start a new character.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of the time, it is just baked into your save file and you have to start a new save file.


yeah script heavy mods tend to destroy save files and if not immediately it can cause bloat which corrupts them long after which can have you upset and blaming any new mods you've added when it could've been one you removed a year ago...this is why it's important to make sure you stay on top of any conflicts and resolve them by merging records manually...or by removing the offending mod..I always have made my own compatibility patches to keep the values I want to win winning


----------



## MonarchX

Please help me increase difficulty somehow! I already tried all the AI and difficulty mods. The game is WAY too easy. On Survival with Enemy-to-me damage set to 8x and I die from any single shot but even when I reduce me-to-enemy damage to 25%, I easily kill Legendary Deathclaw with my automatic shotgun with some 6-8 shots! I want to play but its tooooooo damn easy and I am level 28...


----------



## inedenimadam

mod organizer is busted again








NMM updated and all mods had to be reinstalled









booted up FO4 and somehow there are files missing from my save








I wonder how long til the CTDs happen.


----------



## Wihglah

OK so in addition to the normal wasteland problems, now I have to make sure my 2 girlfriends never meet......

I have Curie stashed in Sanctuary and Cait at the Castle.

My current traveling companion is Piper


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> OK so in addition to the normal wasteland problems, now I have to make sure my 2 girlfriends never meet......
> 
> I have Curie stashed in Sanctuary and Cait at the Castle.
> 
> My current traveling companion is Piper


They don't care if you cheat.


----------



## candy_van

So I got an idea for a fun mod.
When some of the goofy ones came out, I saw one that played John Cena's music when you fire a Fat Man.

Instead of that I want to take a sound byte(s) from Team America World Police.

When you fire: "Americaaaaaaaaaaa"
Upon impact: "(expletive deleted) yeahhh"!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> So I got an idea for a fun mod.
> When some of the goofy ones came out, I saw one that played John Cena's music when you fire a Fat Man.
> 
> Instead of that I want to take a sound byte(s) from Team America World Police.
> 
> When you fire: "Americaaaaaaaaaaa"
> Upon impact: "(expletive deleted) yeahhh"!


They already have Super Mutant Terrorist Suicider, so wouldn't be surprised if they have something like this in the makes if not already.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They already have Super Mutant Terrorist Suicider, so wouldn't be surprised if they have something like this in the makes if not already.


YESS. OMG i can't stop laughing everytime a suicider mutant appears


----------



## Ha-Nocri

I can't change shotgun to use .308 ammo anymore. Is that with the patch?


----------



## Infrasonic

Shotgun to .308 ammo? You sure you don't mean Combat Rifle?


----------



## DBEAU

.308 is rifle ammo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In hindsight, suicide super mutants aren't really helping the super mutant cause. Their entire manifesto is to take over the world and spread the FEV virus. To blow themselves and those around them up is directly the opposite of that. I realize that super mutants aren't very intelligent, but it should be simple math to realize failed suicide attempts only lessens their own numbers.


----------



## Infrasonic

But mininuke explosions are awesome!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Please help me increase difficulty somehow! I already tried all the AI and difficulty mods. The game is WAY too easy. On Survival with Enemy-to-me damage set to 8x and I die from any single shot but even when I reduce me-to-enemy damage to 25%, I easily kill Legendary Deathclaw with my automatic shotgun with some 6-8 shots! I want to play but its tooooooo damn easy and I am level 28...


Use FO4Edit to modify enemy health values and things like that.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Use FO4Edit to modify enemy health values and things like that.


I bet that's gonna make him a little annoyed because health increases are a cheap way of making things "harder"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I bet that's gonna make him a little annoyed because health increases are a cheap way of making things "harder"


That's exactly what he's bringing up though; statistical changes opposed to more difficulty through gameplay mechanics/functionality.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> .308 is rifle ammo


Yup. .30-06. .223 and 5.56 as well.









Although I have seen a pocket pistol chambered for .223 a breech load action, no hammer single shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yup. .30-06. .223 and 5.56 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have seen a pocket pistol chambered for .223 a breech load action, no hammer single shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


And the classic .223 pistol/5.56 pistol from the earlier Fallout games is absent from Fallout 4. Can't wait for Fallout 4 to get its own Classic Fallout Weapons mod. This is one of the reasons my first character doesn't really use guns. The Bozar and .223 pistol are my favorite Fallout guns.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They don't care if you cheat.


Plus the comments when you get Piper and Cait together are great. Just switching from one to the other in the same room, and even funnier when you have one go to sleep in a bed, then try to put the other one in the same bed.


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah my first character in both Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 was a "tank melee" build. No stealth, but damage resistance + melee (Power Armor + Super Sledge to be more specific), plus a companion to provide suppressing fire (Cait in Power Armor with a Minigun). My Super Sledge right now with the best upgrade does 168 base damage and 40 energy damage when wearing Power Armor.
> 
> I love stealth builds in the previous Fallout games and I look forward to making one in Fallout 4. That one will actually be skilled with every type of weapon, except energy weapons probably.
> 
> New Vegas had better melee combat though, since it had many special moves via perks, while Fallout 4 just has basic attack + power attack. It's still fun but I was hoping for advancements, not the opposite.


Im going to have to restart new vegas on pc with all the mods and try that!. im playing melee stealth now on survival difficulty in fallout 4. its far more immersive, i have to sneak around and hide for surprise attacks when faced with groups. also have to sneak by or run away from some enemies since im a low level still.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Use FO4Edit to modify enemy health values and things like that.


*Do you not think it is ridiculous to go as far as FO4Edit to make gameplay challenging even after all the difficulty-increasing mods?*

I haven't cheated at ANY point in this game. I did start on Normal for 2-3 levels, then I used the "Create Your Own Survival Rebalance" mod that made Survival difficulty damage to enemies and from enemies equal to 100%, same damage as on Normal difficulty, but with higher Survival-level Legendary spawns, very slow HP regeneration, etc. I was level 7 when I switch to full Survival and level 13 when I began using Balancing mods (Arbitration to be exact) to severely decrease me-to-enemy damage (by 4x times) and drastically increase enemy-to-me damage (bu 8x times). The mods I use also increased number of spawned enemies, distance of being heard, search times when heard sneaking, and enemy aggression, super-heavily increased distance and damage from explosions to both enemies and to me, but I rarely use explosives to kill enemies. I also have the Anti-Rubberband mod that makes sure enemies always level up along with you, even when you come back to already-visited zone.

Maybe its the Perks I picked - low Strength, low Charisma, low Luck, but high Perception, high Intelligence, and Very High Agility + now 3pts into Armorer, 3pts into Gunner, 2 (or 3) pts in Science, 3pts in Lock Picking, 3pts in Computer Hacking, 3pts in Ninja, 3pts in Sneaking, and 3pts into Non-Automatic Rifle damage increase. Right now I have a decent armor & apparel set: partial Combat Armor (not full) with all upgrades, Legendary Synth Field Helmet with full upgrades, and Military Fatigues, in addition to, Hazmat Suit, somewhat upgraded T-45 Power Armor (used 1 time early in the game to fight a Deathclaw) and during friendly conversations I use Clean Suit + Hat (Fedora, I think) + Patrolman Glasses because they increase Charisma and chances of persuading NPC's. For weapon arsenal I have: fully upgraded "Deliverer" pistol with a silencer (used often), almost fully upgraded Combat Shotgun with a silencer (used often and has the highest 121pts damage out of all my weapons), barely upgraded Automatic Assault Rifle (never used), somewhat upgraded somewhat upgraded Paladin Danse's "Legendary Righteousness" Laser gun (rarely used), fully upgraded Institute Laser gun (rarely used), almost fully upgraded Reba Sniper Rifle with a silencer & Night-Vision scope (used a lot), basic Prototype Automatic super-fast firing Legendary Laser gun that does not need any reloading (never used), Tactical Mini-gun (used 2-3 times early in the game), basic Missie Launcher (rarely used), basic Fat Man (used 2-3 times early in the game), slightly upgraded Sniper Plasma Rifle (cheap, never used), almost fully upgraded Cryo-*something* gun (don't recall the exact name, but it was not used yet), and then I have a lot of ammo, grenades, Molotov cocktails, mines, etc. I never use V.A.T.S. because it is not as efficient as my head-shots. I had Dogmeat (Shadow skin is SO good), Preston, Valentine, Piper, and some other dude for Companions. I did give them good weapons and armor and they did help a lot... Maybe I should be a Lone Wanderer but then I get additional perks which, again, will make the game easy.

I did love Fallout 2 and was good at it., I beat Fallout 3 on Normal with just a few side-quests completed (due to having slow PC at that time), and I played New Vegas for 5 hours before getting bored due to emptiness. I am NOT some kind of a Fallout Pro-Player. I just explore a lot, collect every little thing, upgrade weapons and armor as much as possible, sneak up on enemies, mostly make head-shots from a distance or use my silenced Combat Shotgun for closer-range destruction (up 12 shots for any Legendary enemy).

I have not put much time into building Shelters because it just isn't my thing. If I'd want to build something, I'd wait for GECK and build some useful mod for everyone. I also have little money, which I don't find necessary. I only buy ammo and Adhesive when needed.

Still no advice besides FO4Edit?

*P.S.: There is no Bozar gun in Fallout 4! WTH? It was the best weapon in Fallout 2.*


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Plus the comments when you get Piper and Cait together are great. Just switching from one to the other in the same room, and even funnier when you have one go to sleep in a bed, then try to put the other one in the same bed.


I wish I could use unlimited followers.

I know there is a mod for it but I don't understand how to make it work, honestly. Rather not use console commands for any mod. It should just work but understand the limitations at the moment. Can't wait for that damn GECK to come out. Yeesh.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Plus the comments when you get Piper and Cait together are great. Just switching from one to the other in the same room, and even funnier when you have one go to sleep in a bed, then try to put the other one in the same bed.


I was romancing Curie for Combat Medic perk right in front of Cait and as soon as I was done, Cait commented about me staring at her (Cait's not Curie's) booty. Piper was in the same settlement, but didn't say anything. I will take her silence as consent.


----------



## zealord

After I initially disliked the game for the first 15-20 hours now I do quite like it looking bad at it now after I finished it. While the game could've greatly benefited from better graphics and overall better performance it was still quite fun to play.

At first I didn't quite understand the perk system and played on Very Hard and without any perk since I put all my points in the first row I had a hard time. It hit me like a truck when I realized that I could go down the rows and basically spent the points however I like as long as I had enough points in the basic stats to go to the row I wanted. Then the game was quite easy after I upgraded my weapons with the perks and upgraded the armor.

It was a fun time travelling through the commonwealth. I hope Bethesda works harder on their next games to ensure a more quality experience from a technical standpoint, but I love their humor and little easter eggs.

Not sure if I am going to play the DLC, because at the end of the game I grew quite bored of it and most quest were repetitive. (It happens to every open world game. Batman Arkham Knight. Metal Gear Solid V. The Witcher 3 etc.)

Maybe I'll touch the game again in a years time or two if the game has been patched enough to make it a more enjoyable experience in some areas of the game and I have a better CPU and RAM.
Also mods can improve this game a lot.


----------



## MonarchX

I accidentally sent Dogmeat to one of the Settlements, but I did not remember to which one... Is there a way to find out without visiting all the possible Settlements?? I haven't even discovered or visited most of them...


----------



## skupples

you can probably console command him back to you.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I accidentally sent Dogmeat to one of the Settlements, but I did not remember to which one... Is there a way to find out without visiting all the possible Settlements?? I haven't even discovered or visited most of them...


Just type player.moveto and then Dogmeat's id (you should be able to find it on the wiki). That's how I find the companions I send to Spectacle Island, that place is huge.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> After I initially disliked the game for the first 15-20 hours now I do quite like it looking bad at it now after I finished it. While the game could've greatly benefited from better graphics and overall better performance it was still quite fun to play.
> 
> At first I didn't quite understand the perk system and played on Very Hard and without any perk since I put all my points in the first row I had a hard time. It hit me like a truck when I realized that I could go down the rows and basically spent the points however I like as long as I had enough points in the basic stats to go to the row I wanted. Then the game was quite easy after I upgraded my weapons with the perks and upgraded the armor.
> 
> It was a fun time travelling through the commonwealth. I hope Bethesda works harder on their next games to ensure a more quality experience from a technical standpoint, but I love their humor and little easter eggs.
> 
> Not sure if I am going to play the DLC, because at the end of the game I grew quite bored of it and most quest were repetitive. (It happens to every open world game. Batman Arkham Knight. Metal Gear Solid V. The Witcher 3 etc.)
> 
> Maybe I'll touch the game again in a years time or two if the game has been patched enough to make it a more enjoyable experience in some areas of the game and I have a better CPU and RAM.
> Also mods can improve this game a lot.


Now that you say that I am SO glad I spent 90% of my time modding the game and 10% playing. It now looks good to me in most places, but it did take a LOT of modding to get it there. ENB and ReShade were also very important and so were the .ini tweaks - from improved SSAO to removal of shadow popping got the job done. I just wish difficulty was much harder. The story really sucks and the game IS repetative, but its customization is undeniably vast and exploration too. Its not something I can play for more than 3 hours at a time because I do get bored, but so far it IS something I play once daily. I mean I stand by all that I said early regarding Fallout 4 being a bare-bones game with a ton of bugs, bad graphics, boring story, etc. etc. etc. MODDED Fallout 4 is a different story though. I have over 300 mods installed, most of which I consider vital.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> After I initially disliked the game for the first 15-20 hours now I do quite like it looking bad at it now after I finished it. While the game could've greatly benefited from better graphics and overall better performance it was still quite fun to play.
> 
> At first I didn't quite understand the perk system and played on Very Hard and without any perk since I put all my points in the first row I had a hard time. It hit me like a truck when I realized that I could go down the rows and basically spent the points however I like as long as I had enough points in the basic stats to go to the row I wanted. Then the game was quite easy after I upgraded my weapons with the perks and upgraded the armor.
> 
> It was a fun time travelling through the commonwealth. I hope Bethesda works harder on their next games to ensure a more quality experience from a technical standpoint, but I love their humor and little easter eggs.
> 
> Not sure if I am going to play the DLC, because at the end of the game I grew quite bored of it and most quest were repetitive. (It happens to every open world game. Batman Arkham Knight. Metal Gear Solid V. The Witcher 3 etc.)
> 
> Maybe I'll touch the game again in a years time or two if the game has been patched enough to make it a more enjoyable experience in some areas of the game and I have a better CPU and RAM.
> Also mods can improve this game a lot.


What do you mean by '15-20 hours' and 'finished'? If you've only played for that long, 'you're doing it wrong.'


----------



## Infrasonic

You can tell from his experience with the game that he was doing it wrong.







Not sure he would dispute that.


----------



## Azefore

He said for the first 15-20 hours, I assume he finished sometime well after that lol


----------



## Alvarado

300 mods? Holy hell, the most I've ever gotten in Skyrim was 194 active plugins.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What do you mean by '15-20 hours' and 'finished'? If you've only played for that long, 'you're doing it wrong.'


Yeah I needed 15-20 hours to "understand" the game and realize my mistakes I made during that time.

In the end I think I finished the game after roughly 75 hours.


----------



## gr4474

My character looked to plastic for the game, so I had to rough her up. These are her battle wounds. The black explosion powder might have been a bit much. LOL


----------



## crucible

Need help with some of my settlements. Currently I'm stuck in Sanctuary. Whenever I leave either by fast traveling or walking Defense, Bed, Water and sometimes Food drops to zero or below acceptable values for the said settlement. But if I go back it resets to its usual value before I left. This also happens to other settlements. Is there a mod or console command that can fix this bug? It's really annoying going all the way back to Sanctuary from Diamond City (I don't use fast travel) to find out that all is well.

Also another bug that is starting to frustrate me is TAB doesn't work after activating the workshop. Have to restart the game for it to work again.

With that said, I really love this game. Can't wait for the GECK to be released and start modding the game.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Need help with some of my settlements. Currently I'm stuck in Sanctuary. Whenever I leave either by fast traveling or walking Defense, Bed, Water and sometimes Food drops to zero or below acceptable values for the said settlement. But if I go back it resets to its usual value before I left. This also happens to other settlements. Is there a mod or console command that can fix this bug? It's really annoying going all the way back to Sanctuary from Diamond City (I don't use fast travel) to find out that all is well.
> 
> Also another bug that is starting to frustrate me is TAB doesn't work after activating the workshop. Have to restart the game for it to work again.
> 
> With that said, I really love this game. Can't wait for the GECK to be released and start modding the game.


Game bug, blame Brokethesda.

For real though that bug and the whole pause-ten-seconds-while-hotswapping-weapons-so-you-die bug are killing me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 300 mods? Holy hell, the most I've ever gotten in Skyrim was 194 active plugins.


I would usually have at least 400 mods if you don't count the ones I merged.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Game bug, blame Brokethesda.
> 
> For real though that bug and the whole pause-ten-seconds-while-hotswapping-weapons-so-you-die bug are killing me.


I think the settlement bug has something to do with settlements that are built too big. Researched and found out that value 34a (draw cells) from Sanctuary is at 2873 and its max value is 3000. Tried setting it to 3500 and it worked till I load a previous save and set it again to 3500 (test if the command will really stick). Hope Bethesda fix this bug really soon as it is one of the game's main feature.

The Hot Swap weapons bug for me is not much of a problem. I always use my trusty Auto Assault Rifle when I'm outdoors and my Boomstick indoors.


----------



## DBEAU

Is the head considered a limb?

BTW anyone do the Silver Shroud story line? I thought that was super entertaining.

Level check...

Lvl 43 - 105 hours


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Is the head considered a limb?
> 
> BTW anyone do the Silver Shroud story line? I thought that was super entertaining.
> 
> Level check...
> 
> Lvl 43 - 105 hours


The head is indeed considered a limb, and I agree about that side quest. One of several that showcases the atmosphere well.


----------



## inedenimadam

300? 400? geeze, here I thought I was crazy with 90+, 30 or so involving plugins


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The head is indeed considered a limb, and I agree about that side quest. One of several that showcases the atmosphere well.


Thanks









What'd everyone decide to do with those Pillars of the Community jerk-off's? I decided incineration was their ticket to salvation


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd everyone decide to do with those Pillars of the Community jerk-off's? I decided incineration was their ticket to salvation


lol, that's a perfect screenshot. I used them to test out my newly acquired (at the time) Super Sledge.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, that's a perfect screenshot. I used them to test out my newly acquired (at the time) Super Sledge.


Haha yeah, I thought so too. If only the HUD wasn't all over it.

So idk what happened but my game crashed while running to the Asylum with Cabot and now all three autosaves associated with that mission won't load. It just crashed while loading.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

So I had a job interview today at the Institute... Kept my eyes peeled but didn't see any synths.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I'm downloading the latest patch and to the dismay of pc owners out there is we have to share the common elements to the console version of the game, you will now have less shadows and visuals in parts of the game


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> I'm downloading the latest patch and to the dismay of pc owners out there is we have to share the common elements to the console version of the game, you will now have less shadows and visuals in parts of the game


Were shadows reduced? All I know is my framerate went up a bit, I have been running with pretty low shadows anyway, due to CPU overhead.

Here is the changelog from the patch
Quote:


> New Features
> ◾Number pad keys can now be used for remapping (PC)
> ◾Remapping Activate now works on Quick Container (PC)
> 
> Fixes
> ◾General memory and stability improvements
> ◾Performance improvements inside the Corvega Assembly Plant
> ◾Optimizations to skinned decal rendering
> ◾Fixed issue with player becoming stuck in terminals
> ◾Fixed issue where equipped weapons become locked after completing Reunions
> ◾Fixed issue with "When Freedom Calls" where the quest would not complete
> ◾During "Confidence Man" fixed issue where player's health would continuously regenerate
> ◾Fixed crash related to jumping into water and reloading saved games
> ◾Fixed issue where Launcher would not save God Rays Quality setting properly (PC)


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Is the head considered a limb?
> 
> BTW anyone do the Silver Shroud story line? I thought that was super entertaining.
> 
> Level check...
> 
> Lvl 43 - 105 hours


Yeah, that's a good one.

Just barely getting into the main quest but so far I'm: Lvl 37 - 76hrs


----------



## crucible

Anyone know how long the respawn time is for outdoors? Just visited Quincy Ruins and cleared the area then continued on to visit the Atom Cats. Bought something then walked back to Quincy and lo and behold Gunners everywhere plus an Assaultron Dominator waiting for me. Spent nearly every ammo I have plus several stims and chems. Was really pissed cause after visiting Warwick Homestead then walked backed again to Quincy, Gunners galore plus another Assaultron Dominator.







Reloaded a previous save and never visited Quincy again.

What do you guys think is the most annoying enemy in the game? I would have to vote for the Gunners in Gunners Plaza.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Specifically the one on the roof armed with a fatman!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone know how long the respawn time is for outdoors? Just visited Quincy Ruins and cleared the area then continued on to visit the Atom Cats. Bought something then walked back to Quincy and lo and behold Gunners everywhere plus an Assaultron Dominator waiting for me. Spent nearly every ammo I have plus several stims and chems. Was really pissed cause after visiting Warwick Homestead then walked backed again to Quincy, Gunners galore plus another Assaultron Dominator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reloaded a previous save and never visited Quincy again.
> 
> What do you guys think is the most annoying enemy in the game? I would have to vote for the Gunners in Gunners Plaza.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically the one on the roof armed with a fatman!


2 weeks game time for a clearable area and 1 week for a normal area??? Idk, I left something behind in Hubris and went back for it and to my dismay there was a craplode of ghouls... At least I found the thing and some more loot (not sure if junk regenerates or not, can't find a solid consensus)

There are mods to set to this to whatever you please. I have seen a few different flavors of such mod, and some work better than others, you'd have to look around.

Note: Either way, I find it strange that some of the places you clear magically get repopulated. I know it's to add a degree of difficulty, and allows for a bit more replay/revisit factor but it can get annoying, as in your case.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They don't care if you cheat.


I thought there was a negative affinity reaction if you flirt in front of your current s/o with another character?


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> 2 weeks game time for a clearable area and 1 week for a normal area??? Idk, I left something behind in Hubris and went back for it and to my dismay there was a craplode of ghouls... At least I found the thing and some more loot (not sure if junk regenerates or not, can't find a solid consensus)
> 
> There are mods to set to this to whatever you please. I have seen a few different flavors of such mod, and some work better than others, you'd have to look around.
> 
> Note: Either way, I find it strange that some of the places you clear magically get repopulated. I know it's to add a degree of difficulty, and allows for a bit more replay/revisit factor but it can get annoying, as in your case.


So its 2 weeks game time. Thanks! Can't seem to find it in the wiki page. Problem with my case was I visited Qunicy, Atom Cats and Warwick all in 1 day. Its a bit annoying to kill several heavily equipped Gunners 3 times in a single day. So anytime I need to visit Atoms Garage or Warwick, I'll just fast travel there.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I thought there was a negative affinity reaction if you flirt in front of your current s/o with another character?


The one time I flirted with Curie while Piper was around, I actually got a "Piper liked that"... but then I found her in Nick's office asking him to keep an eye on me. Maybe that's just Piper being Piper. Apparently Cait gets really jealous if you flirt with others around her, but I haven't tested that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I thought there was a negative affinity reaction if you flirt in front of your current s/o with another character?


Hasn't happened yet. Maybe because I already romanced them?


----------



## slickwilly

Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


Running at 4k and the 980s with 4GB are having no issues keeping VRAM headroom, even with a few heavy texture mods. I imagine a 770 is going to be core bound, not memory bound.

Edit: here is GPU Mem Usage for a quick test, ran like the dickens through the woods, fast traveled to the city, got in a gun fight, then set off a few mini nukes in the middle of town. Looks like 3GB would be enough for 4k...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Running at 4k and the 980s with 4GB are having no issues keeping VRAM headroom, even with a few heavy texture mods. I imagine a 770 is going to be core bound, not memory bound.
> 
> Edit: here is GPU Mem Usage for a quick test, ran like the dickens through the woods, fast traveled to the city, got in a gun fight, then set off a few mini nukes in the middle of town. Looks like 3GB would be enough for 4k...


Wait until 4K textures are released.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Running at 4k and the 980s with 4GB are having no issues keeping VRAM headroom, even with a few heavy texture mods. I imagine a 770 is going to be core bound, not memory bound.
> 
> Edit: here is GPU Mem Usage for a quick test, ran like the dickens through the woods, fast traveled to the city, got in a gun fight, then set off a few mini nukes in the middle of town. Looks like 3GB would be enough for 4k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until 4K textures are released.
Click to expand...

I have a few installed, very few, but a few


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


I'm hitting 3.3-3.4GB with some mods at 1440p but that's peak (usual is 2.9GB) and they have the texture optimizations that reduce usage and look better as well.

Should be fine at 1080p I'd reckon but still will max out that vram.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a few installed, very few, but a few


I remember using 4K tree bark in Skyrim and my VRAM usage shot up super high LOL Didn't notice any visual differences either.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


I have a hard time with TWO 4GB 770s. Then again, I feel like the SLi utilization is crap, but I can't back up my assumption that 1 card would perform better than two until I test that theory. 2GB is on the low side for VRAM and you might encounter issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a few installed, very few, but a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember using 4K tree bark in Skyrim and my VRAM usage shot up super high LOL Didn't notice any visual differences either.
Click to expand...

TES is my favorite series (barring the online mess), and you are right...texture mods ate VRAM for lunch on TESV. Textures seem to be handled better in FO4, they look better for sure.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> TES is my favorite series (barring the online mess), and you are right...texture mods ate VRAM for lunch on TESV. Textures seem to be handled better in FO4, they look better for sure.


4k textures on Skyrim is what drove me to switch my GPU setup from a single 2GB to two 4GBs, though I still feel like I need much much more VRAM than I have.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> TES is my favorite series (barring the online mess), and you are right...texture mods ate VRAM for lunch on TESV. Textures seem to be handled better in FO4, they look better for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 4k textures on Skyrim is what drove me to switch my GPU setup from a single 2GB to two 4GBs, though I still feel like I need much much more VRAM than I have.
Click to expand...

Next gen I am getting whatever Titan branded card is available...sure as I upgrade GPUs, display tech has also progressed and I always end up short on VRAM...I have STILL yet to play skyrim without constantly bumping up against VRAM limitation, and having to use lower res texture alternatives.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


I actually have a rig with a 2 gig 770 and Fallout 4 is fine on it, though I never played unmodded Skyrim with it though


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


You should be okay out of the box, but I would HIGHLY recommend the texture optimization project on Nexus. They're going through and re-compressing all of the textures and reducing the sizes of ones that don't need to be as large as they are. I don't have exact numbers, but my Mk.1 Eyeball sensor noticed an improvement on my 3GB 780 with that mod.

Neither of us are going to achieve max-pretties with our cards anyway, so I don't mind knowing the textures on the cigarettes aren't 512x512 anymore if it means more frames.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I actually have a rig with a 2 gig 770 and Fallout 4 is fine on it, though I never played unmodded Skyrim with it though


The game is actually a humonguous memmory hog. Not that it really matters, it will utilize all of your vRAM but I doubt that a gtx770 will be much of a problem @high/ultra. I'm playing just fine @ ultra with a couple of things at medium/off and I have a 7950 (granted it has 3gb of vRAM though). What the game really does use though is your system memory, so it's one fo the very few I would reccomend more than the standard 8gb of system ram.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the video ram usage in fallout 4, better than Skyrim? I currently have a 2gb. GTX 770, I am wondering if that is going to be enough, I am playing @1920 X 1080


I'm having very few VRAM issues on my 690 w/ the auto-detected near ultra settings & a few texture mods. I haven't really tried pushing it or cutting back to see, as it runs just fine in SLi.


----------



## Infrasonic

No issues at all on my sig rig other than low fps but I have everything turned up and at 1440p.

Looks like not all my mods are working though since the patch release a few days ago.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> No issues at all on my sig rig other than low fps but I have everything turned up and at 1440p.
> 
> Looks like not all my mods are working though since the patch release a few days ago.


fallout4.ini

sResourceDataDirsFinal= (yes, leave it blank)
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1

Its a better way to do it anyway.


----------



## Infrasonic

Already have had it like that since installed True Storms this weekend, but thanks anyway. That worked until the patch came out a couple days later.


----------



## MonarchX

Is there any way to remove the stupid "Press E (or A on GamePads/Controllers) to Talk" messages when placing Cursor / Cross-Hair on a person and similar "Press *whatever* to take *whatever*" messages when you select a container or door or whatever else??? *Those messages are Consolified Hand-Holding crap I do not want!!!* It would be SO awesome if you could remove those! I would not mind a slight Cursor / Cross-Hair change when placing it on a person or container, but "Press *whichever button*" is SO annoying.

Is there a HUD ON / OFF Toggle? I need that so I can take screenshots without HUD.


----------



## slickwilly

Thanks to all who posted comments on Vram usage, I was looking at the 980 TI just for the ram and the 384 bit memory bus, but will probably just get a 970 till Pasqal is released sometime next year (maybe)

I run SMIM in skyrim with the mod authors recommended mods and my vram usage stays at abouot 1500 or so gbs.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is there any way to remove the stupid "Press E (or A on GamePads/Controllers) to Talk" messages when placing Cursor / Cross-Hair on a person and similar "Press *whatever* to take *whatever*" messages when you select a container or door or whatever else??? *Those messages are Consolified Hand-Holding crap I do not want!!!* It would be SO awesome if you could remove those! I would not mind a slight Cursor / Cross-Hair change when placing it on a person or container, but "Press *whichever button*" is SO annoying.
> 
> Is there a HUD ON / OFF Toggle? I need that so I can take screenshots without HUD.


Not that I know of but you can turn off the HUD by going into the Display settings and sliding the HUD transparency all the way to the left.

I'm sure there is a console command to remove the HUD but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is there any way to remove the stupid "Press E (or A on GamePads/Controllers) to Talk" messages when placing Cursor / Cross-Hair on a person and similar "Press *whatever* to take *whatever*" messages when you select a container or door or whatever else??? *Those messages are Consolified Hand-Holding crap I do not want!!!* It would be SO awesome if you could remove those! I would not mind a slight Cursor / Cross-Hair change when placing it on a person or container, but "Press *whichever button*" is SO annoying.
> 
> Is there a HUD ON / OFF Toggle? I need that so I can take screenshots without HUD.


togglehud is the console command in Skyrim commonly used for screen shots, it will also remove the console from your view.
I know it works in Fallout 3


----------



## inedenimadam

you can just "TM" in console

but be aware, it also turns off console, so you have to TM again blind, but its pretty easy to type TM..



Edit: slick beat me to it


----------



## boredgunner

I take most of my screenshots in all Bethesda games using the commands *tfc 1* and *tm*.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Also don't forget that FOV command... What was it again?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Also don't forget that FOV command... What was it again?


People still use fov commands? What's wrong with just editing the ini?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

For screenshots.


----------



## superhead91

Ok so...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's really irritating that you've basically been put in control of the Institute, yet there's no option to tell the Railroad "Chill out and let me try and change the Institute to be better now that I'm director." You basically have to wipe out one or the other. Such lazy writing.


----------



## Papas

Whats the lowest video card anyone has seen run this at playable frame rates?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Whats the lowest video card anyone has seen run this at playable frame rates?


Probably something like a GTX670 just to be safe.


----------



## TK421

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Finished the institute route... Now what? Is there anymore quests to do?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> People still use fov commands? What's wrong with just editing the ini?


Speaking of FOV, what's everyone running?

I'm using 100 for my 21:9 monitor, thinking of bumping it up if I have time to play this weekend.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> you will now have less shadows and visuals in parts of the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Speaking of FOV, what's everyone running?
> 
> I'm using 100 for my 21:9 monitor, thinking of bumping it up if I have time to play this weekend.


I have been using 90 on my 21:9 will try bumping up to see how it works


----------



## skupples




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> you will now have less shadows and visuals in parts of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Speaking of FOV, what's everyone running?
> 
> I'm using 100 for my 21:9 monitor, thinking of bumping it up if I have time to play this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using 90 on my 21:9 will try bumping up to see how it works
Click to expand...

Anywhere in the 90-110 range is good for me @ 4096x1600 (I think its almost 21:9)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the institute route... Now what? Is there anymore quests to do?


Depends on how much explorations you have done


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Buddy quest and then looking for recipes
- Lorenzo quest
- Various Goodneighbor quests
- Institute has various quests
- Minutemen always have quests
- Various companion quests
- Ghoul settlement toy quest


----------



## Infrasonic

Is anyone using the Legendary Modifcations mod?

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4042/?

I installed this a few days ago (even updated it last night) and it refuses to work. It's installed properly. I manually mod, don't use NMM. It's just a simple .esp file and I have it loading late in the order so it shouldn't be overwritten. My .ini is properly configured and my plugins.txt file is set to read-only once I've modified it. I made some comments earlier about maybe some of my mods not working and I checked and it looks like they all are. Played for a while last night and noticed True Storms was still working (thought it wasn't).

I've got 3lvls of Armorer perk and 4lvls of Gun Nut. I'm lvl 39, iirc. Got the materials but when I use the gun workbench there is no additional selection that should say legendary in the mods sections.

So I don't know. I'd like to use the mod but it's not the end of the world or anything. Any thoughts? I'm at work right now but I can upload my list of esp files later.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Is anyone using the Legendary Modifcations mod?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4042/?
> 
> I installed this a few days ago (even updated it last night) and it refuses to work. It's installed properly. I manually mod, don't use NMM. It's just a simple .esp file and I have it loading late in the order so it shouldn't be overwritten. My .ini is properly configured and my plugins.txt file is set to read-only once I've modified it. I made some comments earlier about maybe some of my mods not working and I checked and it looks like they all are. Played for a while last night and noticed True Storms was still working (thought it wasn't).
> 
> I've got 3lvls of Armorer perk and 4lvls of Gun Nut. I'm lvl 39, iirc. Got the materials but when I use the gun workbench there is no additional selection that should say legendary in the mods sections.
> 
> So I don't know. I'd like to use the mod but it's not the end of the world or anything. Any thoughts? I'm at work right now but I can upload my list of esp files later.


you could load up fo4edit and see if there is a conflict or if it's being left out of the lists you can usually drag and drop the entries to the other mod that conflicts and resolve as well as have the functionality of both however...when you combine records it adds a dependency on the mod you moved to meaning if you decide to remove it you would have to remove both then reinstall the first mod again...


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks for the suggestion. Although I don't know how to use FO4Edit.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

If you're interested this is a way to eliminate conflicts with larger mods once they start getting more complex and the info is for fo3edit which was ported to work as fo4edit there is a guide on the page for fo4edit to the fo3edit manual nearly everything should work identically....the first link is simply how to create a merged patch this takes a couple of minutes and can merge lists if it doesnt help you can simply delete the merged patch no harm no foul








Quicky on how to create merged patch
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=158611358

Fo4edit with manuals in description
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2737/?


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks! I'll read up on that and give it a go tonight or this weekend.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Depends on how much explorations you have done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Buddy quest and then looking for recipes
> - Lorenzo quest
> - Various Goodneighbor quests
> - Institute has various quests
> - Minutemen always have quests
> - Various companion quests
> - Ghoul settlement toy quest





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did drinking buddy quest, kept him
Institute quest? How can I start / trigger them?
Toy ghoul quest?

I finished everything in goodneigbour iirc, incl silver shroud and the mayor as companion (grinding his affection now)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did drinking buddy quest, kept him
> Institute quest? How can I start / trigger them?
> Toy ghoul quest?
> 
> I finished everything in goodneigbour iirc, incl silver shroud and the mayor as companion (grinding his affection now)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Talk to the unique scientists in Institute
- There is a ghoul settlement at this swimming pool working on a pony toy and needs you to find parts for him





Spoiler: Funny FO4 experience!



So I was at Atomics General and I saw a skeleton clutching a waiting ticket at the bakery. I was like "What happened to this poor chap?" and picked it up. It was number 22, so I waited. The Mr. Gutsy counted to 20 and then start over and I was like "Huh... let's wait longer then..." After 2 more times, Gutsy would count to 20 and then start over and it suddenly made sense what happened to the poor chap. He must have died in the big kaboom waiting for the defective robot to call his number.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did drinking buddy quest, kept him
> Institute quest? How can I start / trigger them?
> Toy ghoul quest?
> 
> I finished everything in goodneigbour iirc, incl silver shroud and the mayor as companion (grinding his affection now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Talk to the unique scientists in Institute
> - There is a ghoul settlement at this swimming pool working on a pony toy and needs you to find parts for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Funny FO4 experience!
> 
> 
> 
> So I was at Atomics General and I saw a skeleton clutching a waiting ticket at the bakery. I was like "What happened to this poor chap?" and picked it up. It was number 22, so I waited. The Mr. Gutsy counted to 20 and then start over and I was like "Huh... let's wait longer then..." After 2 more times, Gutsy would count to 20 and then start over and it suddenly made sense what happened to the poor chap. He must have died in the big kaboom waiting for the defective robot to call his number.
Click to expand...

Oh I wish I woud have not read that last spoiler...easter eggs like that are better found on your own


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh I wish I woud have not read that last spoiler...easter eggs like that are better found on your own


I did everything I possibly could have to passively stop you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh I wish I woud have not read that last spoiler...easter eggs like that are better found on your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did everything I possibly could have to passively stop you.
Click to expand...

I know, I know, but...

me:spoiler as moth:flame


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Talk to the unique scientists in Institute
> - There is a ghoul settlement at this swimming pool working on a pony toy and needs you to find parts for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Funny FO4 experience!
> 
> 
> 
> So I was at Atomics General and I saw a skeleton clutching a waiting ticket at the bakery. I was like "What happened to this poor chap?" and picked it up. It was number 22, so I waited. The Mr. Gutsy counted to 20 and then start over and I was like "Huh... let's wait longer then..." After 2 more times, Gutsy would count to 20 and then start over and it suddenly made sense what happened to the poor chap. He must have died in the big kaboom waiting for the defective robot to call his number.


ok will try


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



have already completed the horse part quest


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the institute route... Now what? Is there anymore quests to do?


see http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout_4 for a more or less current state of knowledge of the game. There are probably many things people still haven't figured out yet. I have deep suspicions about the amount of available sports equipment and tableware for example. Tableware seems to be leveled for one thing, which is just a gigantic o.0

There's just piles and piles of undocumented stuff.


----------



## Papas

Just got it up and running. My internet is poop so it took 1 and a half days to download. I have a xps 8700 with i7 4790, 12gb ram and gt720. Upgraded the cpu to a gigabyte windforce r9 270 and the game runs fantastic. Only an hour in but living it.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Next gen I am getting whatever Titan branded card is available...sure as I upgrade GPUs, display tech has also progressed and I always end up short on VRAM...I have STILL yet to play skyrim without constantly bumping up against VRAM limitation, and having to use lower res texture alternatives.


In my opinion monitor tech is to advanced for graphics cards to keep up properly. I'm not playing that game that forces upgrades. My 660ti is showing no signs of weakness with 1080p, and I love it. My way to beat the man.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> In my opinion monitor tech is to advanced for graphics cards to keep up properly. I'm not playing that game that forces upgrades. My 660ti is showing no signs of weakness with 1080p, and I love it. My way to beat the man.


Stick it to the man!

But honestly, I was rocking my 1050p 120hz Samsung (2233RZ) monitor for quite a long time and it's still awesome. However, I want something bigger, and naturally the resolution got bumped to 1440p to keep "dat pixel density". So yea, I understand, running at 1080p resolutions, older hardware is still more than fine...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> In my opinion monitor tech is to advanced for graphics cards to keep up properly. I'm not playing that game that forces upgrades. My 660ti is showing no signs of weakness with 1080p, and I love it. My way to beat the man.
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it to the man!
> 
> But honestly, I was rocking my 1050p 120hz Samsung (2233RZ) monitor for quite a long time and it's still awesome. However, I want something bigger, and naturally the resolution got bumped to 1440p to keep "dat pixel density". So yea, I understand, running at 1080p resolutions, older hardware is still more than fine...
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that, I'm still using a 7 year old 1440x900 75hz monitor and it has no issues but honestly I wanna finally step up to 1080p 144hz even though a single 290 won't be able to to put it to full use for the games I've been playing right now but itll certainly look amazing regardless.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah I needed 15-20 hours to "understand" the game and realize my mistakes I made during that time.
> 
> In the end I think I finished the game after roughly 75 hours.


Ah I see







. I'm glad you didn't take my comment as me trolling either







. I just wanted to know







.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I have over 100 hours in this game and I'm probably 75% of the way through the main story. I've just been doing side missions and trying to go everywhere on foot rather than fast travel.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I have over 100 hours in this game and I'm probably 75% of the way through the main story. I've just been doing side missions and trying to go everywhere on foot rather than fast travel.


I have been footing it mostly too...so many things to explore...I feel like this meme exemplifies my attention span to the main quest line.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> In my opinion monitor tech is to advanced for graphics cards to keep up properly. I'm not playing that game that forces upgrades. My 660ti is showing no signs of weakness with 1080p, and I love it. My way to beat the man.


This is one of the reasons 1440 and 4K did not impress me. Each of these resolutions are just more of the same as the 1080 monitor, no real change except more pixels. 21:9 at least gives a new aspect ratio and actually make a difference in the gaming experience.

Further game development when it comes to textures and graphics quality is centered around 1080, this is so they do not have to make a bunch of different textures. Right now a developers vision for the game is based on what people see at 1080P with high detail level. We are only now reaching the point that reasonably priced mid range cards can push 1080P at 60 FPS consistently with high detail. To push 144 FPS you need a higher end card still for 1080, let alone 1440 where at the higher resolutions and detail levels you need dual cards to reach above 60 FPS.

Finally we are seeing more and more that high fidelity images are no just about pixel counts but rather about the way things are displayed. I have seen reports that HDR at 1080 actually looks better than 4K and has less demands on performance.


----------



## Alvarado

!!! http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/5080/?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> In my opinion monitor tech is to advanced for graphics cards to keep up properly. I'm not playing that game that forces upgrades. My 660ti is showing no signs of weakness with 1080p, and I love it. My way to beat the man.


I feel the opposite. Monitor tech is dated, inferior, and I feel my monitor is one of the biggest weaknesses in my system (Acer XB270HU). We're still on LCD for crying out loud, and even then the monitors with high refresh rate and variable refresh rate use crappy IPS and TN panels, opposed to the nice (by LCD standards) VA panels seen on high end TVs. Although I know I'm getting at different things than you were.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> This is one of the reasons 1440 and 4K did not impress me. Each of these resolutions are just more of the same as the 1080 monitor, no real change except more pixels. 21:9 at least gives a new aspect ratio and actually make a difference in the gaming experience.
> 
> Further game development when it comes to textures and graphics quality is centered around 1080, this is so they do not have to make a bunch of different textures. Right now a developers vision for the game is based on what people see at 1080P with high detail level. We are only now reaching the point that reasonably priced mid range cards can push 1080P at 60 FPS consistently with high detail. To push 144 FPS you need a higher end card still for 1080, let alone 1440 where at the higher resolutions and detail levels you need dual cards to reach above 60 FPS.
> 
> Finally we are seeing more and more that high fidelity images are no just about pixel counts but rather about the way things are displayed. I have seen reports that HDR at 1080 actually looks better than 4K and has less demands on performance.


A GTX 980 Ti will max out pretty much every game at 1440p and average over 60 FPS. Only three or four games average 60 FPS or below at this resolution with my overclocked GTX 980 (Fallout 4 is one of them).

21:9 is a highly unrealistic aspect ratio, I prefer 16:9 or 16:10. 2560 x 1440 is a huge improvement over 1920 x 1080 in my eyes, and 4k a huge improvement over 1440p. The image is so much more crisp and clear, I don't need nearly as much anti-aliasing at 1440p. Almost everything is aliased at 1080p and it looks terrible. You can't say *this* isn't a large improvement over 1080p, granted that's 5k which is more than what you said.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm.....


----------



## ad hoc

I'm a good 150 hours in. I think the first 100 was in the first week. Lots of fun was had, but man am I burnt out










Waiting on DLC/GECK now.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 21:9 is a highly unrealistic aspect ratio, .


Not sure I understand this part of the post.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm a good 150 hours in. I think the first 100 was in the first week. Lots of fun was had, but man am I burnt out waiting on DLC/GECK now.


Same here though steam says 175 hours. Switched to DA:I, an having a blast.


----------



## bombastinator

My omigod gun is a two shot combat rifle. Just got it upgraded to .308

Does 164/per shot with rifleman 4. I renamed it tactical B.A.R which is what it basically is, though maybe a colt monitor since it's not full auto.


----------



## bombastinator

Anyone used a full auto bleeder gun yet? Is the bleed per bullet or just a single status effect? Had a mighty weapon but it was near pointless. Increased damage a whole 8% rather than the advertised 25%


----------



## bombastinator

I am suspecting best guns are status effect lasers with an additional status effect such as a bleeding fired laser or something, or a high rof full auto gun with the explosive bonus.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Anyone used a full auto bleeder gun yet? Is the bleed per bullet or just a single status effect? Had a mighty weapon but it was near pointless. Increased damage a whole 8% rather than the advertised 25%


I found a 10mm pistol that does 25 bleed damage per shot (yes it stacks). Upgraded it to Automatic, Silenced, and 24 bullet mag. It is a pretty insane weapon to use on anything close range.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Anyone used a full auto bleeder gun yet? Is the bleed per bullet or just a single status effect? Had a mighty weapon but it was near pointless. Increased damage a whole 8% rather than the advertised 25%


Yup! Bleed seems to stack so those weapons are insane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I am suspecting best guns are status effect lasers with an additional status effect such as a bleeding fired laser or something, or a high rof full auto gun with the explosive bonus.


I have a Wounding 10mm pistol myself as well. It's super beastly!


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I am suspecting best guns are status effect lasers with an additional status effect such as a bleeding fired laser or something, or a high rof full auto gun with the explosive bonus.


The best weapon by far I got is explosive combat shotgun. That thing is insane. Ridiculous dmg and has some decent explosive radius. I think it's so powerful b/c shotgun fires multiple projectiles, and every one of them makes explosion.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> My omigod gun is a two shot combat rifle. Just got it upgraded to .308
> 
> Does 164/per shot with rifleman 4. I renamed it tactical B.A.R which is what it basically is, though maybe a colt monitor since it's not full auto.


If you also level up bloody mess perk, it will add another 5% -15% from level 1-3 so you would be at 188 damage per shot at 15%... that gun makes survival mode like playing on hard mode. I only carry 2 guns now...45 overseer (2 shot) and the exterminator shotgun (insects + 50%), though I leave my overseer on 45, since that ammo is cheap and plentiful. I got a 2 shot 10mm in a legend drop, but gave that to piper. Only way i would use a different gun is if i got a 2 shot plasma rifle. But I am on my 2nd time through on survival, and havent seen 2 shot plasma yet.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I am suspecting best guns are status effect lasers with an additional status effect such as a bleeding fired laser or something, or a high rof full auto gun with the explosive bonus.


Double shot gauss rifle will do the trick, not including the legendary modification mod, now that's a fun treat.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Anyone seen a place that has Settlement Blueprints to give ideas for building your settlement.


I can tell you what I've learned in general:

All the settlement sites are more or less puzzles.

Many of the systems do not work correctly. All of the fencing systems are useless. Mobs literally bowl them over like they're made of cardboard. They can do this to any object unless it is snap locked to another object. At this point both objects become totally immobile even if they would ordinarily not be.

Junk fencing doesn't lock to anything so it's cosmetic only, though it will stop visual acquisition and bullets. Gates and doorways are also cosmetic because npc spontaneously open doors and NEVER close them. Assume any door you make will be left open all the time unless there is no possible reason for an npc to ever walk anywhere near it.

The big requirement seems to be because objects only snap to level, your entire build site MUST be level. There are 3 choices for this:

Concrete foundations, wooden shack foundations, and swamp walkways.

Concrete foundations are by far superior as concrete is much easier to buy and scavenge, has greater ability to both snap and be placed on uneven terrain (it will even stack vertically)uses only a single object that can serve as both a floor a wall, and and even a corner (normally 3 objects) cannot be walked underneath at higher elevations unlike the wooden systems.

It is of course terribly expensive.
Just suck it up and plan on using a lot of it.

Metal walls are better than wood walls because the supply is less limited. A pipe pistol is 4 steel, and they're everywhere.

The merchant fireplace is critical if you want access to merchants MUST NOT BE SCRAPPED even though you are able to because it cannot be rebuilt and it is always in a very inconvenient location. The merchant and provisioned must be able to closely approach the red build station or they break. The build station must also be protected from enemies. Cows cause all kinds of problems in narrow hallways and doorways and tend to get stuck.

To deal with these problems I wound up creating single large "C" shaped structures with the housing built into the outer wall surrounding a single field and almost all the weaponry place inside the C and not visible from the outside to form a kill box inside the c with interlocking fields of fire approaching the C.

Some of the Mobs, particularly missile armed super mutants can both out range and one-shot a turret. Hiding the turrets means they're at least in range when they become vulnerable.

All doors have entranceway leading to them consisting of uncooked hallways with guns at either end. This insures one gun will always be shooting the mob at the back as he advances. The whole thing is a bit tower defense game.

Do not put your water pumps where they can be walked on by cows. They destroy them. It turns your settlement water suddenly to zero and causes all kinds of problems.

Water purification machines are gold. Literally. Water is 20 caps a pound, and industrial water purifiers create lots of it. In the start city with lots of water space I have 180 points of water production in a concrete foundation with metal walls and NO DOORS. This makes an in attachable source of 145 water a day, or about 1300 caps a day to buy stuff with. Generally wood and steel shipments, along with any and oil, copper, aluminum, and fiber optic containing junk pieces for sale.


----------



## MonarchX

IMHO, *THE MOST important Graphics Mod* for this game is:

*Neutral Look Up Tables* (NLUT's). Developers made the game Neutral originally and then decided to add a high-brightness filter to it, similar to the Urine-Yellow/Gold filter in original Deus Ex - Human Revolution and to then Brown-Cartoony-Fantasy filter in Witcher 3. Fallout 4 filter made the game's graphics overly shiny, like exterior surface shine, exterior lights and especially interior light. On top of that this filter ended up changing the neutrality of objects colors, environments shades & tints, and other visual aspects of the game. Even on a properly calibrated monitor, the white levels (the shine) is way over-the-top without NLUT's, reducing visual detail, especially when it comes to interior lights. These NLUT's restore the way Fallout 4 was supposed to look like before the over-brightening filter was applied, which IMHO, was a part of Fallout 4's "Consolification" .

*You should use NLUT's as the base for all your graphics changes, as well as, ENB and ReShade presets.* The game looks a lot more natural with NLUT's. It also *greatly reduces the need to use mods like "Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks (Realistic Lights)"*, which tries to fix that super-bright interior lights via other means, but does not produce a perfect effect like NLUT's. I also advice against using "Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks (Realistic Lights)" when using ENB as it can actually brightness the image when ENB is used.


----------



## opt33

Just got the 2 shot combat shotgun on legend drop... 297 damage per shot (level 4 rifleman, level 3 bloody mess, max mods will be over 300 once get level 5 rifleman), my 2 shot 308 combat (caved and changed to 308) is 198 damage per shot...the 308 fires rapidly and can take down any boss quickly from distance...shot gun only use on fast moving swarmers like gouls/insects.

The 2 shot plasma maxed would be the most OP gun for my style (havent gotten it myself yet), but 308 maxed is close second. The gauss, nukes etc all fire to slow to be useful in active combat with multiple enemies coming from different directions in survival mode (sniping aside).


----------



## MonarchX

And wheres the fun in taking down a boss in 1-2 shots? Might as well use God Mode and mindlessly go around blasting things.

I was spoiled by MGS V's combat and AI. I think even GTA V AI is better...


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone managed to kill "The Director of the General Atomics Galleria" ??? He is immortal in my game. Not even 10 Fat Man mini nukes can take him out. I think its a bug of some sort.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> And wheres the fun in taking down a boss in 1-2 shots? Might as well use God Mode and mindlessly go around blasting things.
> 
> I was spoiled by MGS V's combat and AI. I think even GTA V AI is better...


By two shots, it means the rifle can shoot two bullets at once when normally it would shoot one.

Also, if you have to play/work hard to get to a certain level in order to obtain powerful weapons like that then I say good for him. As for me, I prefer using the legendary difficulty mod. Both me and my enemies will deal 3x normal damage, so it's a fair fight unless they are a much lower level. The glowing sea is pretty difficult with this mod.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Has anyone managed to kill "The Director of the General Atomics Galleria" ??? He is immortal in my game. Not even 10 Fat Man mini nukes can take him out. I think its a bug of some sort.


I killed him, although I was very low level so the direct approach was obviously impossible for me. I ran up, hacked him, and made him self-destruct.




Maybe he's essential but self-destruct bypasses it?


----------



## MonarchX

I just got him that way too. I couldn't take him down with plasma weapons and 6 mini-nukes, so I lured him to drop down, then got Dogmeat to attack him away from the lift, on which I safely hopped, reached the computer at the top and blew that sucker up! Supposedly, if you have high-enough Charisma and you manage to get by without any bots attacking you, you can reach The Director and persuade him to over-write its firmware, which restarts the park and I think some stores offer you some really good niche products. I had no idea where The Director was until some bots went crazy when I refused eating, so I shot them all without mercy, without feelings, just like that - one after another after after another







.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> By two shots, it means the rifle can shoot two bullets at once when normally it would shoot one.
> 
> Also, if you have to play/work hard to get to a certain level in order to obtain powerful weapons like that then I say good for him. As for me, I prefer using the legendary difficulty mod. Both me and my enemies will deal 3x normal damage, so it's a fair fight unless they are a much lower level. The glowing sea is pretty difficult with this mod.


Not sure if you read my previous posts. I play with Arbitration super hardcore mod. I deal 100% damage to enemies like on Normal, but enemies deal 600% damage to me. I removed all enemy HP bars, compass, Sneak meter, Breathing meter, ALL that stuff, except for my own HP, ammo, and being able to see quest markers on the map (not floating ones). Arbitration also makes Sneaking harder, explosions excessively damaging unless you stay very far away, and does other stuff. I even use Anti-Rubberbanding mod that lets enemies in the same zone level up to your level once you exit and re-enter the same zone again after leveling up instead of vanilla zoning where the game will only generate your-level enemies the first time you enter a zone and once you level up and come back to that zone, enemies will remain at the same level you first encountered them the first time you entered that zone. None-the-less, combat remains super-easy due to terrible AI and very low enemy HP, aside from Director so far!

High Enemy HP won't make combat THAT much better, but somewhat better. AI is the problem. Its too ******ed in Bethesda games. I dare to say Skyrim AI was BETTER.

Exploration is what keeps me interested in this game along with modding. I am very glad to see a much higher variety of graphical assets and many custom locations or at least semi-custom. Fallout 4 does not feel visually as repetitive as Skyrim.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> By two shots, it means the rifle can shoot two bullets at once when normally it would shoot one.
> 
> Also, if you have to play/work hard to get to a certain level in order to obtain powerful weapons like that then I say good for him. As for me, I prefer using the legendary difficulty mod. Both me and my enemies will deal 3x normal damage, so it's a fair fight unless they are a much lower level. The glowing sea is pretty difficult with this mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you read my previous posts. I play with Arbitration super hardcore mod. I deal 100% damage to enemies like on Normal, but enemies deal 600% damage to me. I removed all enemy HP bars, compass, Sneak meter, Breathing meter, ALL that stuff, except for my own HP, ammo, and being able to see quest markers on the map (not floating ones). Arbitration also makes Sneaking harder, explosions excessively damaging unless you stay very far away, and does other stuff. I even use Anti-Rubberbanding mod that lets enemies in the same zone level up to your level once you exit and re-enter the same zone again after leveling up instead of vanilla zoning where the game will only generate your-level enemies the first time you enter a zone and once you level up and come back to that zone, enemies will remain at the same level you first encountered them the first time you entered that zone. None-the-less, combat remains super-easy due to terrible AI and very low enemy HP, aside from Director so far!
> 
> High Enemy HP won't make combat THAT much better, but somewhat better. AI is the problem. Its too ******ed in Bethesda games. I dare to say Skyrim AI was BETTER.
> 
> Exploration is what keeps me interested in this game along with modding. I am very glad to see a much higher variety of graphical assets and many custom locations or at least semi-custom. Fallout 4 does not feel visually as repetitive as Skyrim.
Click to expand...

I saw the Anti-Rubberbanding post you made, but I've already beat the game to completion so it wouldn't help for me to use it. As for the S. Hardcore mod, it sounds interesting to use, but at the same time I'm not a fan of enemies being literal sponges while I die in three shots or less (depending on weapon, level, etc). I would much prefer 2x/6x if there is a variation of the mod that does that.


----------



## MonarchX

I am DONE moddingnthis game for at least a week because this weekend I spent 30hrs modding it and 10hrs playing it. My eye capillary just burst and I have inky red eye due to strain. This is Baaad!


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Same here though steam says 175 hours. Switched to DA:I, an having a blast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am DONE moddingnthis game for at least a week because this weekend I spent 30hrs modding it and 10hrs playing it. My eye capillary just burst and I have inky red eye due to strain. This is Baaad!


My god. Do yourself a favor and sit outside. Rest your eyes by looking off into space for a while. That's some serious eye strain









I feel your pain though...I'm on the computer so much that I'm pretty sure it's practically ruined my eyes. When I go outside everything looks screwy. The eye doc says I have 20-20, but something is definitely wrong. Probably just strain I guess.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> And wheres the fun in taking down a boss in 1-2 shots? Might as well use God Mode and mindlessly go around blasting things.
> 
> I was spoiled by MGS V's combat and AI. I think even GTA V AI is better...


If you have modded to allow 100% damage to enemies like on normal mode, your normal guns are more of god mode than my super guns. Your killing at 100%, survival is closer to 50%, my 2 shot (isnt double damage) is closer to 75%. Your other mods (taking 600% damage yourself) dont make up for your modded decrease in difficulty via your "modded superguns" that do 25% more damage than my legend guns...because like you said the AI doesnt use good strategy. If I can kill enemies like on normal, how much damage they do to me is irrelevant as they wont get the chance to shoot me. Also, higher percentages have diminishing returns, as the game uses ratios for calculations, so your 600% is in the diminishing returns area.

You dont need mods to make the game more challenging (or easier), just have to use your brain. I never use power armor (except at beginning when part of story). I also dont use sneak mode because makes it too easy for surprise attacks and guys not to shoot back. And if you went around in no armor, it is always 1 shot and your dead.

Having played through once, the toughest fights I have had on survival, are fast traveling into middle of 12+ supermutants most few feet from me (defending settlements) and losing 2/3 health in 2 seconds on entry from point blank 5mm/missiles even using jet on entry. Running nets fat man attacks. Without armor your instantly dead on entry regardless of chems.

If your intent was to make survival mode more difficult (though part of your entertainment is clearly modding), then you should leave the damage you do on survival difficult. Then you would also appreciate (and make it more fun) getting legendary guns...even though they wont be as powerful as your current guns are (via your modded decrease in difficulty).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Speaking of legendary weapons, this is what I prefer:
- Melee: Freezing, Mighty
- Automatic: Double Shot, Wounding (or really any other status effect)
- Semi: Instigating, Double Shot


----------



## TFL Replica

Unarmed is where it's at.


----------



## andrews2547

Did anyone else get random crashes to desktop with no error codes as well as getting stuck in loading screens (when going from indoors to outdoors)?

I'm having these issues and I'm wondering if anyone has fixes for them.

I don't have any mods installed, so it's not going to be an issue with a mod.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did anyone else get random crashes to desktop with no error codes as well as getting stuck in loading screens (when going from indoors to outdoors)?
> 
> I'm having these issues and I'm wondering if anyone has fixes for them.
> 
> I don't have any mods installed, so it's not going to be an issue with a mod.


Never really had that issue. However, for me, trying to run the game in traditional Fullscreen would CTD just loading the game. Borderless Window fixed that right up. Maybe give that a try.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did anyone else get random crashes to desktop with no error codes as well as getting stuck in loading screens (when going from indoors to outdoors)?
> 
> I'm having these issues and I'm wondering if anyone has fixes for them.
> 
> I don't have any mods installed, so it's not going to be an issue with a mod.


Try ENBoost


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Unarmed is where it's at.


Boxing gloves count as unarmed?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Boxing gloves count as unarmed?


Boxing gloves, power fists, brass knuckles, and a couple more.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Boxing gloves, power fists, brass knuckles, and a couple more.


I found a boxing glove that makes people angry and another one that freezes people. Makes me want to try it out, but my perks on that build is completely oriented on sniping.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try ENBoost


I'll give it ago, thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'll give it ago, thanks.


----------



## superhead91

Lets hope they release some stellar DLC, because honestly, I'm already bored of the game, and I'm not even 100 hours in.

Kind of sad, since I have so much time in 3 and NV.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Lets hope they release some stellar DLC, because honestly, I'm already bored of the game, and I'm not even 100 hours in.
> 
> Kind of sad, since I have so much time in 3 and NV.


Spend time building up settlements. I totally got lost in that for at least 50 hours.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Spend time building up settlements. I totally got lost in that for at least 50 hours.


But that's not why I play Fallout. If I wanted to do that I'd play the Forest or Minecraft or something similar.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's a nice addition, but I think the rest of the game really suffered for it. I mean, it falls positively empty compared to Skyrim.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I found a boxing glove that makes people angry and another one that freezes people. Makes me want to try it out, but my perks on that build is completely oriented on sniping.


There's nothing quite like bringing a right hook to a minigun fight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> But that's not why I play Fallout. If I wanted to do that I'd play the Forest or Minecraft or something similar.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's a nice addition, but I think the rest of the game really suffered for it. I mean, it falls positively empty compared to Skyrim.


Probably has to do with the whole empty wasteland thing, but Skyrim did have a lot more scenery and events. Then again, mods haven't really been released yet. I am eager to see what GECK will bring.


----------



## Infrasonic

Yeah. Things will amp up pretty quick when the official GECK comes out. I can't wait!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Probably has to do with the whole empty wasteland thing, but Skyrim did have a lot more scenery and events. Then again, mods haven't really been released yet. I am eager to see what GECK will bring.


Well yeah, but I meant more in terms of things to do. In Skyrim you had the dark brotherhood and the mages guild and the thieves guild and all the daedra quests and stuff. In Fallout 4 you save settlements, with a few unique quests scattered in between.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well yeah, but I meant more in terms of things to do. In Skyrim you had the dark brotherhood and the mages guild and the thieves guild and all the daedra quests and stuff. In Fallout 4 you save settlements, with a few unique quests scattered in between.


I think there are an equal amount of factions you can get quests from:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Institute > Mage College
- Brotherhood of Steel > Assassin's Guild
- Minutemen > Companions
- Railroad > Thieves Guild

Skyrim did have the Graybeards and Blades, though I would hesitate to call them a "faction" in Skyrim.



As far as the unique quests go from Aedra, Daedra, and random NPC's, there are quite a few of them in the game that you have to spend effort trying to find. I found a lot of easter eggs exploring personally as well as quite a few quests and events from using the radio.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think there are an equal amount of factions you can get quests from:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Institute > Mage College
> - Brotherhood of Steel > Assassin's Guild
> - Minutemen > Companions
> - Railroad > Thieves Guild
> 
> Skyrim did have the Graybeards and Blades, though I would hesitate to call them a "faction" in Skyrim.


Yeah but unlike Skyrim, you can't completely finish all of those different factions in one playthrough, plus, each of the missions for those factions were kind of cool and unique. Most of the quests for the Railroad are literally a bunch of copy paste quests. They're even numbered because you just do the same thing 6 times lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah but unlike Skyrim, you can't completely finish all of those different factions in one playthrough, plus, each of the missions for those factions were kind of cool and unique. Most of the quests for the Railroad are literally a bunch of copy paste quests. They're even numbered because you just do the same thing 6 times lol.


Yeah, there could be more variety in the main quests. I definitely agree with you there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The thing that bothers me is how crappy the companions are developed compared to previous FO games. They have interesting personalities and backstories when you meet them, but that's basically where it ends. I would have liked to see much more conversations and perks involving them.


----------



## TFL Replica

At first, I really liked the settlement building system, but it got tedious after the 5th settlement. It really needs to be expanded to provide more options, variety, and incentives.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> At first, I really liked the settlement building system, but it got tedious after the 5th settlement. It really needs to be expanded to provide more options, variety, and incentives.


I literally only built up Sanctuary. The game gave me 0 incentive to build any more.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My newest settlement obsession is wiring the place nicely


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> At first, I really liked the settlement building system, but it got tedious after the 5th settlement. It really needs to be expanded to provide more options, variety, and incentives.


Add to the fact that they barely get attacked if at all.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Add to the fact that they barely get attacked if at all.


I think my sanctuary settlement got attacked maybe twice in the 80 or so hours I have in the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I keep getting attacked by Super Mutants. Every now and then, I will get a visit from the Rotting Feral Ghoul Brigade. Never really notice any Gunners or Raiders attacking though. Maybe they are just too smart?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah but unlike Skyrim, you can't completely finish all of those different factions in one playthrough, plus, each of the missions for those factions were kind of cool and unique. Most of the quests for the Railroad are literally a bunch of copy paste quests. They're even numbered because you just do the same thing 6 times lol.


I think it's a good thing you can't finish all faction campaigns in one playthrough, since doing so in both games makes no sense. Now we have a realistic encouragement for actual role-playing, multiple characters, not just "do it all" type characters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The thing that bothers me is how crappy the companions are developed compared to previous FO games. They have interesting personalities and backstories when you meet them, but that's basically where it ends. I would have liked to see much more conversations and perks involving them.


By previous FO games you must mean only New Vegas. Fallout 4 has more unique characters and actually more character development than Fallout 3, although this is just a testament to how shallow Fallout 3's characters are.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think it's a good thing you can't finish all faction campaigns in one playthrough, since doing so in both games makes no sense. Now we have a realistic encouragement for actual role-playing, multiple characters, not just "do it all" type characters.


Well yeah that would be ideal, but if you're going to do that then you better really flesh out the faction questlines, which Bethesda didn't do.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Well yeah that would be ideal, but if you're going to do that then you better really flesh out the faction questlines, which Bethesda didn't do.


Too early for me to say. The Minutemen don't make for a full primary campaign, that's for sure, but I'll see about the others in time. I feel they did for Skyrim.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Why has this stupid hotkey weapon switch bug not been fixed? I have easily been killed 100+ times because of it. I can't stand how irritating it is that in the middle of a firefight i get stuck without a weapon for 10+ seconds.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think it's a good thing you can't finish all faction campaigns in one playthrough, since doing so in both games makes no sense. Now we have a realistic encouragement for actual role-playing, multiple characters, not just "do it all" type characters.
> By previous FO games you must mean only New Vegas. Fallout 4 has more unique characters and actually more character development than Fallout 3, although this is just a testament to how shallow Fallout 3's characters are.


Maybe I am simply not remembering it well, but I recall a lot of interaction and backstory with Sarah Lyons and Fawkes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe I am simply not remembering it well, but I recall a lot of interaction and backstory with Sarah Lyons and Fawkes.


I think you're remembering more than there actually was. Nostalgia maybe? I played Fallout 3 long after it came out so it's quite fresh in my mind.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> But that's not why I play Fallout. If I wanted to do that I'd play the Forest or Minecraft or something similar.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think it's a nice addition, but I think the rest of the game really suffered for it. I mean, it falls positively empty compared to Skyrim.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I literally only built up Sanctuary. The game gave me 0 incentive to build any more.


I'm in the same boat...and this is coming from someone who probably has 1,000 hours across FO3 and NV. I like Minecraft, but I don't really want it to be a part of FO4. FO Shelter was a fun app, but after getting it to 100%, it got pretty stale. I felt the time doing stuff with settlements could have been energy put towards more storyline or getting rid of never-ending, monotonous quests.

I love the weapons and armor customization aspect, but I would have been happy for a continual quest of collecting junk for the settlements so they could build their own stuff. Maybe if a really legit mod that gives it a true 'Minecraft/Forest/ARK' feel comes out, I'll mess with it. However, Minecraft type of stuff puts me to sleep if I'm playing by myself (literally).


----------



## kremtok

Has anyone found a use for spending caps? The only thing I've done with them so far is healing and having radiation removed, and very infrequently at that.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Has anyone found a use for spending caps? The only thing I've done with them so far is healing and having radiation removed, and very infrequently at that.


I bought a brahmin from an old lady once.









They're more or less useless to me, as I craft everything I need.


----------



## Valkayria




----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Has anyone found a use for spending caps? The only thing I've done with them so far is healing and having radiation removed, and very infrequently at that.


Buy shipments of components you need for crafting.

I bought a few legendary weapons.

That was pretty much it.


----------



## MonarchX

Mod Organizer is not working for me. There is only some Alpha 2.0 or 2.1 version that bugs out before it can start the game. I am using Nexus Mod Manager, BUT it doesn't help when you want to keep Texture mods in separate folders. I want to install a questionable Texture Pack, but I want to be able to remove it without messing up or even changing my actual Data\Textures folder. Mod Organizer could do that... Is there some other Fallout 4 Manager that can do the same?


----------



## .theMetal

I have been using caps and everything I can't scrap to horde ammo. I have more ammo than I know what to do with. I'm like 70 something hours in and just doing every side quest I possibly can. Still enjoying too


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Mod Organizer is not working for me. There is only some Alpha 2.0 or 2.1 version that bugs out before it can start the game. I am using Nexus Mod Manager, BUT it doesn't help when you want to keep Texture mods in separate folders. I want to install a questionable Texture Pack, but I want to be able to remove it without messing up or even changing my actual Data\Textures folder. Mod Organizer could do that... Is there some other Fallout 4 Manager that can do the same?


Spoiler alert, MO for FO4 is WIP







Serious though, I don't know of any other Mod manager that does what MO does.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have been using caps and everything I can't scrap to horde ammo. I have more ammo than I know what to do with. I'm like 70 something hours in and just doing every side quest I possibly can. Still enjoying too


If you get the ammo scrounger perk you don't even need to do that, except maybe for stuff like missiles and mini nukes.

With that perked maxed out there's ammo in like every third container.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I have been using caps and everything I can't scrap to horde ammo. I have more ammo than I know what to do with. I'm like 70 something hours in and just doing every side quest I possibly can. Still enjoying too


That's the only thing that really stands out to me about Fallout 4 above previous games - You can become ammo rich quite easily. I've got over max ammo for all of my primary weapons. That's whack. One of the hardest parts about playing Fallout has always been wise use of ammo because it's so scarce.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*


You're welcome!


----------



## Wanou

Party girl on a shooting spree.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Mod Organizer is not working for me. There is only some Alpha 2.0 or 2.1 version that bugs out before it can start the game. I am using Nexus Mod Manager, BUT it doesn't help when you want to keep Texture mods in separate folders. I want to install a questionable Texture Pack, but I want to be able to remove it without messing up or even changing my actual Data\Textures folder. Mod Organizer could do that... Is there some other Fallout 4 Manager that can do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler alert, MO for FO4 is WIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious though, I don't know of any other Mod manager that does what MO does.
Click to expand...

I hope that it is released early enough to not have the same problem Skyrim has with it...users being too rooted in NMM to see the forest through the trees. But then again, allot of people never learn to drive a stick shift regardless of how fun the rest of the world tells them it is.









edit: I think having a 64 bit executable is forcing allot of Skyrim software development teams to take a new approach to how they interact with FO4. I wouldn't know though, that is just what I have heard.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That's the only thing that really stands out to me about Fallout 4 above previous games - You can become ammo rich quite easily. I've got over max ammo for all of my primary weapons. That's whack. One of the hardest parts about playing Fallout has always been wise use of ammo because it's so scarce.


Absolutely. It's taken some time though, it wasn't quite as easy early on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Party girl on a shooting spree.


Piper is the best companion!
Her trench coat and hat was a great style too!


----------



## Alvarado

Well then....https://imgur.com/a/Mvc3i Its a comparison on Fallout 4 quests and Skyrims and well.... its a surprise.

Fallout 4 quests, spoiled because reasons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Skyrim quests.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did anyone else get random crashes to desktop with no error codes as well as getting stuck in loading screens (when going from indoors to outdoors)?
> 
> I'm having these issues and I'm wondering if anyone has fixes for them.
> 
> I don't have any mods installed, so it's not going to be an issue with a mod.


I HAD this problem for i little bit. I am NOT sure, but I have a sneaking sensation its due to running the config files in read only mode for a while, before the last patch (to get gsync to work properly, this is not needed any more after the patch like a week ago). But I do not know, this is just a feeling I am having about the cause of the problem...


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I think my sanctuary settlement got attacked maybe twice in the 80 or so hours I have in the game.


As far as I have seen there are different types of attacks; you have the 'random mob roaming into range of turrets'/attacking your caravan, you get no warming etc from this. And then you have the more coordinated planed attack, which you get a quest to help with.


----------



## JarleH

I can see that some people are talking about lagg in F4, and I am wondering who/why?

I am running Win10 Pro 64bit, a Intel 5820K at default speed, got 2 nVidia 970 cards (1 running the game, the other set to do physicx, due to bad SLI support), game is hardcaped to 60 fps in nVidia Inspector due to using gsync. Got 16 gig ram, highest usage of whole Win10 when F4 running is just under 6 gigs. CPU usage is mainly 1 core for the game, but some other cores/HTs are also used, so total about 2 cores at 100% I would guess for the game. Everything at max setting, 1440p resolution, gsync monitor.

I have never seen any graphics lagg, not even when flying over Boston in the BoS helibird. So what is this lagg? When are people having it? I am curious...

PS! I got NO mods installed, just the vanilla game at max settings in 1440p.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well then....https://imgur.com/a/Mvc3i Its a comparison on Fallout 4 quests and Skyrims and well.... its a surprise.
> 
> Fallout 4 quests, spoiled because reasons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim quests.


Just as I thought. FO4 is practically empty. It's a framework for a good game, that's missing all the meat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> I HAD this problem for i little bit. I am NOT sure, but I have a sneaking sensation its due to running the config files in read only mode for a while, before the last patch (to get gsync to work properly, this is not needed any more after the patch like a week ago). But I do not know, this is just a feeling I am having about the cause of the problem...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> As far as I have seen there are different types of attacks; you have the 'random mob roaming into range of turrets'/attacking your caravan, you get no warming etc from this. And then you have the more coordinated planed attack, which you get a quest to help with.


In case you aren't aware, you can use the multi button below a person's post to quote multiple people in one post. You can click "Multi" on as many posts as you want, and then once you click "Quote", all the posts you clicked "Multi" on plus the post you quoted will be quoted in your reply.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Just as I thought. FO4 is practically empty. It's a framework for a good game, that's missing all the meat.
> 
> In case you aren't aware, you can use the multi button below a person's post to quote multiple people in one post. You can click "Multi" on as many posts as you want, and then once you click "Quote", all the posts you clicked "Multi" on plus the post you quoted will be quoted in your reply.






Basically. It feels hollow right off the bat for me, and I don't mean post-apocalyptic hollow.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> Basically. It feels hollow right off the bat for me, and I don't mean post-apocalyptic hollow.


The fact that you start getting radiant quests almost immediately was a bad sign.


----------



## kremtok

Does the Skyrim comparison chart include DLC? If so, that's hardly fair.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Does the Skyrim comparison chart include DLC? If so, that's hardly fair.


It doesn't appear to.

http://imgur.com/a/Mvc3i


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Does the Skyrim comparison chart include DLC? If so, that's hardly fair.


It does not no, Skyrim somehow has more quest content over Fallout 4.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> It does not no, Skyrim somehow has more quest content over Fallout 4.


I'm actually not surprised by this. I figured the post-apocalyptic game would have less content than the fantasy game with multiple races and more factions. Now I wonder how Fallout 3's quest content compares to Oblivion and Morrowind. Oblivion was pretty empty, since its much bigger than Skyrim, FO3, and FO4.


----------



## skupples

i'm not really sure why that breakdown surprises anyone, tbh. Isn't it pretty common for Elder Scrolls to be "bigger" than FO titles?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Is there any news on the web about when DLC's will come?

or any upcoming update?

i wanna start it when there is more stable/content


----------



## .theMetal

One other point, I thought that Skyrim's expansions didn't add a whole lot of extra mission based content. When in comparison, New Vegas's expansions took me a good extra ~40 hours to finish. So I'm expecting (and hoping) that the season pass for FO4 is chocked full of additional content.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Is there any news on the web about when DLC's will come?
> 
> or any upcoming update?
> 
> i wanna start it when there is more stable/content


No, but I'd bet on another 2 months for the first DLC. It took 3 months for Op Anchorage to come out after Fo3.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm actually not surprised by this. I figured the post-apocalyptic game would have less content than the fantasy game with multiple races and more factions. Now I wonder how Fallout 3's quest content compares to Oblivion and Morrowind. Oblivion was pretty empty, since its much bigger than Skyrim, FO3, and FO4.


Hmmm, makes sense I guess I just never thought about it till I saw straight up comparisons.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're welcome!


Let's 1v1


----------



## skupples




----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> My god. Do yourself a favor and sit outside. Rest your eyes by looking off into space for a while. That's some serious eye strain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain though...I'm on the computer so much that I'm pretty sure it's practically ruined my eyes. When I go outside everything looks screwy. The eye doc says I have 20-20, but something is definitely wrong. Probably just strain I guess.


You're Ok ad hoc, it's just that your PC is producing better graphics than RL, ya know "I went outside once, the graphics sucked"

clicked wrong button last week.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 quests, spoiled because reasons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for that. I finished yesterday on the Institute side. I made back ups along the way so i'll finish also the other sides.
The game is insanely vast, it's really crazy. I'm level 58 and probably 110 hours.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Either I burnt through the game fast, or I think I just burnt through the game fast. I have the entire map cleared, a few full settlements, my trade route in a perfect circle around the map, and I have a few completely maxed weapons and armor. I also have a full set of Mark VII power armor. No cheats - 73 hours and I am burnt playing Battlefield / WoW again. I completed the main story in like 20 hours. About 10 hours in Goodfella. I also chose the Institute. 10 of those hours were running mods and playing in the beauty of the game. But still - SMH Bethesda


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> You're Ok ad hoc, it's just that your PC is producing better graphics than RL, ya know "I went outside once, the graphics sucked"
> 
> clicked wrong button last week.


Outside is too real. There is this thing called "Sun" that keeps trying to force feed me vitamin D!


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> I can see that some people are talking about lagg in F4, and I am wondering who/why?
> 
> I am running Win10 Pro 64bit, a Intel 5820K at default speed, got 2 nVidia 970 cards (1 running the game, the other set to do physicx, due to bad SLI support), game is hardcaped to 60 fps in nVidia Inspector due to using gsync. Got 16 gig ram, highest usage of whole Win10 when F4 running is just under 6 gigs. CPU usage is mainly 1 core for the game, but some other cores/HTs are also used, so total about 2 cores at 100% I would guess for the game. Everything at max setting, 1440p resolution, gsync monitor.
> 
> I have never seen any graphics lagg, not even when flying over Boston in the BoS helibird. So what is this lagg? When are people having it? I am curious...
> 
> PS! I got NO mods installed, just the vanilla game at max settings in 1440p.


Did you really just ask that when youre running a really high end system??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Did you really just ask that when youre running a really high end system??


Don't feed please lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> One other point, I thought that Skyrim's expansions didn't add a whole lot of extra mission based content. When in comparison, New Vegas's expansions took me a good extra ~40 hours to finish. So I'm expecting (and hoping) that the season pass for FO4 is chocked full of additional content.


New Vegas was made by Obsidian though, not Bethesda Game Studios. Although your point still stands. Fallout 3 had multiple large expansions, expansions that add a new sandbox map (The Pitt, Point Lookout) while Skyrim only had one with Dragonborn. Oblivion and Morrowind each had even more than Fallout 3.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> New Vegas was made by Obsidian though, not Bethesda Game Studios. Although your point still stands. Fallout 3 had multiple large expansions, expansions that add a new sandbox map (The Pitt, Point Lookout) while Skyrim only had one with Dragonborn. Oblivion and Morrowind each had even more than Fallout 3.


Dawnguard added a decent amount of new real-estate. It wasn't as much as Dragonborn obviously, but both the Forgotten Vale and the Soul Cairn were decently large.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Dawnguard added a decent amount of new real-estate. It wasn't as much as Dragonborn obviously, but both the Forgotten Vale and the Soul Cairn were decently large.


Wow I forgot all about the Soul Cairn. Granted, it was huge but kind of empty compared to somewhere like Solstheim. Forgotten Vale is smaller and also rather empty in comparison. Also Solstheim wasn't a new place so I can see people being disappointed by Skyrim DLC/expansions (although I greatly enjoyed them).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow I forgot all about the Soul Cairn. Granted, it was huge but kind of empty compared to somewhere like Solstheim. Forgotten Vale is smaller and also rather empty in comparison. Also Solstheim wasn't a new place so I can see people being disappointed by Skyrim DLC/expansions (although I greatly enjoyed them).


How could people be disappointed with crossbows?! They're *crossbows*! so OP.


----------



## superhead91

It has begun. I've started installing New Vegas mods lol


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It has begun. I've started installing New Vegas mods lol


I started with Skyrim mods yesterday and I just now picked up where I left off at.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah it's going to take me a while to install all of these.


----------



## Valor958

Im still delaying completion of the game. I'm doing as much with every faction as possible before I have to 'choose'. So far, I've exhausted the Railroad (except for 1 glitched mission), BoS still has me running errands, and Institute it close but still giving me random stuff.

I'm still wandering some to try and find other places I haven't been, and am looking for a few random frames I found along train tracks I couldn't get at the time due to locks/terminals. Overall, I'm pleased with the game, but it does not satisfy the hype I was hoping for due to some lacking story, companion, and conversation points. The loot system is much improved, however I can add that to NV if i want. Graphics are much improved, although many still aren't happy... its better than NV, so improvement. I'll mod if I want, but don't really care.

I guess once I get to the point of no return, I'll make a new separate save and go back to it to complete all three ending in a rush one evening. My 2nd, and likely final playthrough before expansions, will be modded out the nose for pure fun and achiev compiling.

Value for the money spent? Yes. Lives up to all expectations, no. I'm still happy.


----------



## bombastinator

OK, so I had this very good but also very old PSU which was pushed unusually hard by waaaaay too much fallout and blew up.

Took my mobo & gpu with it. Cpu was Stull OK so I picked up a z97 on discount and a gigabyte windforce g1 970.

Just finishing setting it up now. Is there anything I need to know?

I wasn't paying a lot of attention to the problems Nvidia people were having, but suddenly I am one. I'm downloading the 2015 driver. Is there any other stuff? I remember a bunch of hokey magic being needed but again I wasn't really digesting the information as I was AMD.


----------



## bombastinator

I forget whether it was fallout 3 or NV, but the mad science DLC is one of the best docs made my anyone ever.

One small spoiler which may describe it:
the guy who played worf in star trek plays a psychotic toaster... It's awwwweeesome..


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Did you really just ask that when youre running a really high end system??


Yes I am, since:
1) The difference from lets say a I7 3770 and my current 5820K in real life is actually small, if any in games like this.
2) I see some people complain about lagg, and was curious about what and where this was experienced.

Ok, so I can conclude with that the people that talk about lagg are running really low spec systems, or systems that were good like 4 years ago.

No, I am not bragging or trolling, lets say a 3770 or similar CPU is NOT expensive, neither is a 970 nvidia card. This game does NOT take a expensive rig to run on full details.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I forget whether it was fallout 3 or NV, but the mad science DLC is one of the best docs made my anyone ever.
> 
> One small spoiler which may describe it:
> the guy who played worf in star trek plays a psychotic toaster... It's awwwweeesome..


Old World Blues DLC for New Vegas.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Yes I am, since:
> 1) The difference from lets say a I7 3770 and my current 5820K in real life is actually small, if any in games like this.
> 2) I see some people complain about lagg, and was curious about what and where this was experienced.
> 
> Ok, so I can conclude with that the people that talk about lagg are running really low spec systems, or systems that were good like 4 years ago.
> 
> No, I am not bragging or trolling, lets say a 3770 or similar CPU is NOT expensive, neither is a 970 nvidia card. This game does NOT take a expensive rig to run on full details.


Go away please.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Yes I am, since:
> 1) The difference from lets say a I7 3770 and my current 5820K in real life is actually small, if any in games like this.
> 2) I see some people complain about lagg, and was curious about what and where this was experienced.
> 
> Ok, so I can conclude with that the people that talk about lagg are running really low spec systems, or systems that were good like 4 years ago.
> 
> No, I am not bragging or trolling, lets say a 3770 or similar CPU is NOT expensive, neither is a 970 nvidia card. This game does NOT take a expensive rig to run on full details.


I can't run the game on ultra settings. I get FPS in the teens in parts of downtown Boston.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Go away please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I can't run the game on ultra settings. I get FPS in the teens in parts of downtown Boston.


Well then I am curious; which hardware do you run? CPU? GPU? This is why I asked in the first place, but some of you guys take it as trolling or whatever...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Well then I am curious; which hardware do you run? CPU? GPU? This is why I asked in the first place, but some of you guys take it as trolling or whatever...


You can see what hardware my rig has by clicking the arrow below it in my signature. My current rig is Sulaco.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You can see what hardware my rig has by clicking the arrow below it in my signature. My current rig is Sulaco.


Then your problem has to be the GPU, or maybe a combination of only 8 gig ram. Not sure why you experience lag...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Then your problem has to be the GPU, or maybe a combination of only 8 gig ram. Not sure why you experience lag...


I have 16GB of RAM...


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have 16GB of RAM...


ahh yes, well then the only reason I can see is the AMD card....


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> ahh yes, well then the only reason I can see is the AMD card....


Probably, but since it's still a pretty decent card it's irritating.

I can run Skyrim with plenty of HD graphics mods and my FPS are fine. FO4 doesn't look drastically better than Skyrim and it uses the same engine.


----------



## Alex132

I get like 5-20FPS in town, around 30-40fps around outside and 60fps inside. Ultra+tweaked ini.

It's probably because I don't have an i7 3770 and 970


----------



## kremtok

I never stop below 55fps, and only momentarily at that. It's normally locked at 60fps. Could the physics card be working in my favor?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I never stop below 55fps, and only momentarily at that. It's normally locked at 60fps. Could the physics card be working in my favor?


Fallout 4 does seem to favour nVidia cards. I don't think your Physx card is helping all that much since I don't think Fallout 4 supports Physx. I could be wrong, I'm, not 100% sure.

I know someone who has an AMD GPU (5770) which is pretty much identical to my 550Ti in pretty much all benchmarks, but in Fallout 4 at exactly the same settings, he got 40-50 fps with around 5 fps minimum IIRC. With my 550Ti, I very rarely get less than 30fps, and when I do, it's for a couple of seconds at the most and usually no lower than 24-25 fps.


----------



## DrockinWV

Im having some performance issues with this game and its driving me nuts lol. Running this on my sig rig, when I run full screen I will get around 72 fps on ultra everything, but will have random huge frame drops sometimes down into the low 30s. The game will also crash out about every 5 minutes or so. I can run the game in windowed/boarderless mode with no crashes, but then my fps will average around 38-42 the entire session. I have no mods installed, and not really sure what is causing all of these hiccups. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I forget whether it was fallout 3 or NV, but the mad science DLC is one of the best docs made my anyone ever.
> 
> One small spoiler which may describe it:
> the guy who played worf in star trek plays a psychotic toaster... It's awwwweeesome..


haha, I can see that easily being one of the least favorite DLC due to all the script reading, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## boredgunner

All this talk of performance issues, I get none. The lowest frame rate I get is in the 40s in certain areas. No stutters or anything like that either.


----------



## DrockinWV

it runs on my laptop perfectly fine, pegged at 60fps. Just not the same performance on my desktop


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I get like 5-20FPS in town, around 30-40fps around outside and 60fps inside. Ultra+tweaked ini.
> 
> It's probably because I don't have an i7 3770 and 970


That's surprisingly bad. Do you have godrays on low? My sigrig gets 60 fps out in the open and inside on Ultra (Godrays low), except for in Diamond city where it goes to about 35 and random spots in downtown Boston where it drops to mid 20s, but never below 20. Currently I'm playing on with shadows medium, godrays low, lighting high, render distance medium, and everything else on Ultra and it's almost a constant 60, with 45-ish in Diamond City and 30 at the very least in very specific "bad" areas, like near Swan's Pond. And those places aren't very common. It's probably because of my 6300. Your specs are much better. Your performance is weird.

Edit: I just noticed you're at 1440, so that makes a bit more sense, but that still seems weirdly bad.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Well then I am curious; which hardware do you run? CPU? GPU? This is why I asked in the first place, but some of you guys take it as trolling or whatever...


I7 4790, 12gb ram, r9 270(non x)

Ultra settings 1080p 45-60fps.

Only lag i get is when the game autosaves.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I get like 5-20FPS in town, around 30-40fps around outside and 60fps inside. Ultra+tweaked ini.
> 
> It's probably because I don't have an i7 3770 and 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's surprisingly bad. Do you have godrays on low? My sigrig gets 60 fps out in the open and inside on Ultra (Godrays low), except for in Diamond city where it goes to about 35 and random spots in downtown Boston where it drops to mid 20s, but never below 20. Currently I'm playing on with shadows medium, godrays low, lighting high, render distance medium, and everything else on Ultra and it's almost a constant 60, with 45-ish in Diamond City and 30 at the very least in very specific "bad" areas, like near Swan's Pond. And those places aren't very common. It's probably because of my 6300. Your specs are much better. Your performance is weird.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed you're at 1440, so that makes a bit more sense, but that still seems weirdly bad.
Click to expand...

Yeah at 1440 with shadows at 8192px, grass and draw distance also turned up, everything on ultra and 2x MSAA through Crimson drivers.

Dont forget that this game hates AMD.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I never drop below 60 but my cpu it's clocked decently and two 290s makes short work on ultra...even downsampled from 3200 x 2500 its eating it up with about 40 hd mods...using somewhere around 2.5gb video ram...I did get one fps drop when I used the any gun any mod to create a fatman gatling gun and jumped about a mile into the air and see what it looked like when 300 mini nukes go off in succession...


----------



## Alex132

Just turn up the settings in the ini files and you'll have the same, if not less (if youre using VSR for the 3200x2500) FPS than me. Not really rocket-science









This game does not use Crossfire.
And from what I have tried, this game does not support VSR.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Yes I am, since:
> 1) The difference from lets say a I7 3770 and my current 5820K in real life is actually small, if any in games like this.
> 2) I see some people complain about lagg, and was curious about what and where this was experienced.
> 
> Ok, so I can conclude with that the people that talk about lagg are running really low spec systems, or systems that were good like 4 years ago.
> 
> No, I am not bragging or trolling, lets say a 3770 or similar CPU is NOT expensive, neither is a 970 nvidia card. This game does NOT take a expensive rig to run on full details.


As someone who has a tendancy to say stupid things I have a certain amount of empathy here. allow me to explain

Actually that's not the issue. it has to do with the weird way they're doing frame rates. it's worse on powerful systems. The point was not that anyone should be impressed with your system. you're right, on the general scale here it's not particularly awesome. No liquid nitrogen cooling or gigantic home made water cooler for one thing







People are more impressed here with cheap systems that perform far beyond spec anyway. Merely throwing money at a system gains no cred unless it's done very carefully and creatively. 6 feet of pvc pipe beats expensive parts every time. Especially if it works better (which has been known to happen)

That's not the point though. You're dissing other people's systems while simultaneously being wrong. That can piss folks off. Might as well staple a weasel to your head and pretend to run for president.

To answer your question though the easy thing to do to avoid problems is give up ever getting more than 60fps out of the game. While it CAN be done, it's a huge pain in the butt, requires extensive knowledge of how to trick the system into doing what you want it to, and generally being clever.

This may change in the future as said clever people automate the process so the resto of us can experience the awswesomeness too. for now though, if you're like me, just play the game without messing with it too much and you'll be fine.


----------



## MonarchX

Damn, why do my companions take off their armor pieces and do not allow me to equip them (on companions that is). "Equip" is no longer available when I place an armor piece in their inventory and select it. This happens with every companion mod I try! WTH?


----------



## bombastinator

i dunno. Might depend on the pieces. Faction armor was a big deal in new vegas. A lot of npcs would only wear some types of armor and even got mad if you wore the wrong kind.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just turn up the settings in the ini files and you'll have the same, if not less (if youre using VSR for the 3200x2500) FPS than me. Not really rocket-science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game does not use Crossfire.
> And from what I have tried, this game does not support VSR.


Get rid of MSAA perhaps?. With everything ultra ,ΤΑΑ and godrays at low I get ito mid 30s the lowest at Corvega top, 1440p, one 290X. With shadow distance at medium it is 62fps almost everywhere (I capped the framerate there, since anything higher and game physics go ballistic).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And from what I have tried, this game does not support VSR.


I can use VSR to achieve 2560x1600 on my current monitor and 3200x1800 on the 1080p TV in the living room. Then again I am using older drivers and a different card, so yeah.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Damn, why do my companions take off their armor pieces and do not allow me to equip them (on companions that is). "Equip" is no longer available when I place an armor piece in their inventory and select it. This happens with every companion mod I try! WTH?


Never had that problem, and I've equipped all sorts of armor pieces with four comparisons. Sounds like *gasp* a bug! Might be caused by some of your mods maybe? Since I've never heard of this bug on this forum or on Steam discussion. On that note, in my 130 hours, I've only encountered a few bugs which are fairly minor (although they appear constantly).


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Never had that problem, and I've equipped all sorts of armor pieces with four comparisons. Sounds like *gasp* a bug! Might be caused by some of your mods maybe? Since I've never heard of this bug on this forum or on Steam discussion. On that note, in my 130 hours, I've only encountered a few bugs which are fairly minor (although they appear constantly).


Dam i feel stupid...im about 15 hours in and didnt know companions could have armor...lmao


----------



## gdubc

Arming companions is a lot of fun. Cait and Piper are armed/armored to the teeth, lol. I just truck along like a boss and let them pick enemies off around me with double shot weapons. Piper can burn through the gamma rounds if you let her.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All this talk of performance issues, I get none. The lowest frame rate I get is in the 40s in certain areas. No stutters or anything like that either.


I have a fairly equipped laptop (see sig) and while it runs "good", it's the only game on my machine that stutters. It's just plain annoying. Tinkering the settings, I can reduce the quality quite a bit but I will only see a marginal improvement in performance. So I am typically running it on a custom high setting. Outdoors, framerates are really solid. As you will see in this video, this crappy 100 sqft / 10m2 room is pegging my framerate to 40 and stuttering like crazy.




I will be doing a system format and re-install later on when I am done my projects on here but it's just annoying. I REALLY doubt there is any corrupted registries or any other conflict that is causing this issue. Again, since the issue is just with Fallout 4. Haven't had the time to tinker with it either. Still only 7 hours of game time...

Hopefully in January I can sit down and play this game. Tired off lurking in here


----------



## boredgunner

All these complaints of stuttering for Fallout 4 and other games make me think G-SYNC is saving my ass. Everyone needs to put a variable refresh rate monitor on their Christmas list.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All these complaints of stuttering for Fallout 4 and other games make me think G-SYNC is saving my ass. Everyone needs to put a variable refresh rate monitor on their Christmas list.


Only if they are willing to put up with inferior low-contrast image (therefore low image quality)







, at least at the moment







. Sorry, I just HAD to say it







. I won't start a monitor fight though, not if someone challenges my statement







.

Besides, G-Sync is not an excuse for such piss-poor optimization. Considering the degree to which ENB has improved performance, I have to say Bethesda did a really bad job. If one developer could improve performance with a D3D wrapper within 3 weeks of game release without reducing image quality in any way (actually IMPROVING IT!), then game developers should be the ones buying you G-Sync monitors! They should at least send you a free G-Sync module unit...


----------



## MonarchX

Is there a mod that allows all the work benches to be synced as far as stored junk goes? I hate having to go back to Sanctuary to upgrade weapons and armor. I use "Weightless Junk" mod, so technically I do not have to store it anywhere, but I also hate cluttered inventory.

BTW, the game finally became more challenging after I actually disabled Arbitration - Combat .esp, although I left all other Arbitration changes (damage, sneaking, Molotov, etc.). I still perform one-shot head-shots, but wouldn't having to make more than 1 head-shot be highly unrealistic unless the enemy was wearing a helmet?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Everyone needs to put a variable refresh rate monitor on their Christmas list.


It's on my list. One of the reasons I'm switching back to AMD with my next GPU upgrade, there aren't any 21:9 G-Sync monitors below $1300 and even tiny 24" ones are $400. Plethora of affordable FreeSync ones, though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just turn up the settings in the ini files and you'll have the same, if not less (if youre using VSR for the 3200x2500) FPS than me. Not really rocket-science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game does not use Crossfire.
> And from what I have tried, this game does not support VSR.


I think I forced fallout 3 profile iirc


----------



## ebduncan

Well I finally got my replacement gpu. So been playing some Fallout 4 now.

I've been running at 1080p, ultra settings, FXAA. I normally stay locked at 60fps, but it will hover around a bit. According to open hardware monitor when I'm not at 60fps the gpu isn't even fully loaded. I doubt it's a cpu bottleneck, because reducing the clock speed didn't really hurt performance or make the problem worse. Just seems the game will not properly load the gpu at times.

The AMD crimson drivers seemed to break the game compass for me as well. Tried the beta drivers no luck there. Downloaded a fix on nexusmods and well that works.

here's a screenshot of my game settings.



Will be nice to get the game to run a bit better, seems to be an issue with vsync or something along those lines. Been really disappointed with AMD and their driver team for Fallout 4. It's unacceptable a game that is this big still has issues running months after release.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Well I finally got my replacement gpu. So been playing some Fallout 4 now.
> 
> Will be nice to get the game to run a bit better, seems to be an issue with vsync or something along those lines. Been really disappointed with AMD and their driver team for Fallout 4. It's unacceptable a game that is this big still has issues running months after release.


Running a 5820k and a pair of 980s, the best overclocking for this game has been RAM and CACHE, since the shadows are calculated on the CPU, being fed data faster seems to alleviate allot of the bottleneck for me. Try it! I got a huge boost going from 2400 C16 to 3200C17 with tight secondaries, and cache from 3.0 to 4.0.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Only if they are willing to put up with inferior low-contrast image (therefore low image quality)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at least at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, I just HAD to say it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I won't start a monitor fight though, not if someone challenges my statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it's annoying that the options are very limited at the moment. There are three VA options (AMVA, one G-SYNC two FreeSync) but they're still only around 2000:1, and what's worse is that all three are 2560 x 1080. Christmas 2016 might be a different story though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> It's on my list. One of the reasons I'm switching back to AMD with my next GPU upgrade, there aren't any 21:9 G-Sync monitors below $1300 and even tiny 24" ones are $400. Plethora of affordable FreeSync ones, though.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product

Predator X34 is right at the line


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product
> 
> Predator X34 is right at the line


He'd need a new GPU for that res, unless he has more than one GTX 780 (but even then there are plenty of games with lackluster/no SLI support).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product
> 
> Predator X34 is right at the line


Aww, I got all excited thinking that the other Predator line of monitors were on newegg already.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He'd need a new GPU for that res, unless he has more than one GTX 780 (but even then there are plenty of games with lackluster/no SLI support).


Figured if you're looking at $1300 21:9 you'd be ready to back up it up with beefy GPUs. There's the BenQ XR3501 with neither Freesync or G-Sync being an AMVA 2560x1080 at 35" too.

Still waiting for the next lineup to compete with the X34, want to see the $1000 mark hit for what the X34 offers at non-sale price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Aww, I got all excited thinking that the other Predator line of monitors were on newegg already.


Which ones are those? They bringing them out for CES?


----------



## MonarchX

G-Sync monitors cost CRAZY money, especially the 1440p+ models and VA models. For the prices that they want, you can get yourself a 1440p VA monitor WITH GTX 980 Ti and instead of using G-Sync to achieve visual smoothness, you'd simply have 60hz + smoothness from GTX 980 Ti (overclocked of course). It would be an overall better solution than buying a G-Sync IPS monitor with 1/3 contrast ratio of a VA monitor. Let's be honest, unless you owe a super-rig, refresh rates and consistent framerate higher than 60Hz/FPS does not make sense. To improve clarity at 60Hz, you'd need Light-Strobing (ULMB), which doesn't use G-Sync, but I do realize G-Sync visual motion smoothing isn't the same as motion clarity. My point is - you're seriously screwing yourself over by spending SO much money on a G-Sync IPS monitor. 1080p is still the main resolution that game developers target even for GTX 970 and 980 cards and they optimize games for that resolution. Considering that most AAA PC games are console ports, which are always optimized for 1080p or lower resolutions, it makes the most sense to stick to 1080p displays for PC gaming UNLESS you own Enthusiast-level systems with the newest and well-overclocked CPU and GPU (GTX 980 Ti / Titan X) and UNLESS displays with good image quality exist for the display resolution you'd want to have.

There is this frequently proven statistic often seen nature:
- Only 10-20% of people truly think for themselves and the rest are just sheep (undeniably true)
- Only 10-20% of population makes intelligent and wise decisions
- Only 10-20% of men have sex with most women
- Only 10-20% of people are good-looking (depends on your definition of "good-looking")
- Only 10-20% of people are financially well-off (depends on your idea of "well-off")
etc., etc., etc., and I think in general its true!

I think it very much applies to PC Gamers' display selection decisions







. I bet only about 10-20% of PC gamers select VA monitors and TV's to play games due to superior image quality.

*BACK TO FALLOUT 4*:

Is there a mod that synchronizes all Work-Benches in the game? I do not want to bring my Junk over to a specific Work-Bench to customize my weapons and armor. I'd like to see the same exact Junk I stored in any Work-Bench. For example, if all Work-Benches are 100% empty and I place 25 Tape rolls ("Store All Junk" option) in one Work-Bench, then all the Benches should show 25 Tape rolls when I use them. I hope I am making sense. If not - let me know!

*Are there any Gameplay mods (NOT related to Graphics, Audio, and GUI) you recommend?* I have:
- *Anti-Rubberband - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty (makes enemies level up to your level each time you enter a zone you've already visited before, but works on zones you have discovered only AFTER you installed the mod.)
- *Arbitration - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty (allows to greatly reduce Player-to-Enemy damage, greatly increase Enemy-to-Player damage, increases Sneaking-Detection distance, explosives detection, changes Walking & Running speeds, some other stuff)
- Craftable Armor Size
- Fantastic Food Planters
- Faster Terminal Displays
- Immersive Incognito Mines
- *Less Obnoxious Mutations - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty
- Long Range Bullet Impacts
- Mo Betta Scrap
- Move (Get Out the Way)
- *No Limb Regeneration - Hardcore - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty
- No Tutorials (not sure what it does, but I do not want any Tutorials lol!)
- *Physics-related Mods - MUST HAVE* (Dead Body Collision, More Dead Bodies, Mega Explosions - a MUST-HAVE, Realistic Death Physics, Realistic Ragdoll Physics)
- Rich Merchants - MUST HAVE (Otherwise you'll be running through 10 Merchants just to sell items from a single small quest - what were developers thinking???)
- Shell Rain
- Scrappable Legendaries
- Settlements-related Mods (Expanded Supplies, Longer Power Lines, Shaikujin's Alerts, Simple Intersection)
- Time Scale (10 to 1)
- Weight-related Mods (Carry Weight Modifications and Weightless Junk)

*What are some other important ones???*


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Which ones are those? They bringing them out for CES?


Its from the same line that you linked. http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-predator-xb1-g-sync-monitor-to-duke-it-out-with-asus-this-month/ they should have been out by now.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its from the same line that you linked. http://www.pcgamer.com/acers-predator-xb1-g-sync-monitor-to-duke-it-out-with-asus-this-month/ they should have been out by now.


Ahh ok, looks like Amazon with odd 3rd party sellers has the XB271HU and the XB271HK is a bit harder to find but still has weird 3rd party sellers as well. Guess everyone's waiting on their first shipments.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am too scared to upgrade to 1440p myself


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *What are some other important ones???*


Good list.

I'm using most of those and agree.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quieter Settlements is a must. Those darn generators make way too much noise.


----------



## andrews2547

Just use the largest generators (also the quietest) and put them as far away as possible. This is how my settlement is laid out.


----------



## Azefore

Last bit of monitor talk but this is very interesting considering everything people just covered









http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-z35-200hz-g-sync,30784.html


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Last bit of monitor talk but this is very interesting considering everything people just covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-z35-200hz-g-sync,30784.html


Christ..


----------



## MonarchX

Here's another Gameplay MUST-HAVE mod, but it is *strictly for Survivor mode*:
- Fallout Loot Overhaul
- No Glowing Mines (so you can't see them)
- Silent Mines (so you can't hear them making noise before they explode)
- GORE OVERHAUL (not specifically for Survivor mode) - yes, its a MUST-HAVE because even with this mod, *Fallout 4 gore pales to Fallout 2 gore!* *Even Soldier of Fortune 2 from the year 1999 or 2000 had better Gore System!* In Fallout 4 you can only blow up or remove head, remove lims fully or half-way and I think make enemies fully gib into pieces, but you can't tear torso horizontally and blow up only a piece of someone's head or remove only their nose like in Soldier of Fortune 2 (or was it 3?). They should've at least let you chop-chop male bulge into pieces of different size







!

The following are the best *MUST-HAVE GUI mods:*
- Full Dialogue Interface - everyone know what it does! What sucks is this - there isn't a version that has *No Numbers, No Brackets, and No Gamepad Letters* - WITH or WITHOUT Shadow (makes little difference to me, although I prefer to have that Shadow)! That would be the most immersive option and New Dialog let's you select an option like that, but not Full Dialogue Interface, which you are forced to use since it supports other mods, like Better Item Sorting, and Improved Inventory better than New Dialog. I asked the developer about it 3 times and each time he ignored me!
- Improved Inventory - Duh!
- Better Item Sorting by Xan (but only until Improved Inventory compatibility patch for Bhaal's Better Sorting gets released because Bhaal's Better Sorting is FAR more comprehensive)
- My HUD - gets rid of hand-holding (enemy health bars, compass, floating quest markers, sneak detector, breathing detector, enemy-hit detector, etc.)
- Screen Flicker Killer - gets rid of annoying Pip-Boy effects
- Immersive Blueprint 4K Maps - the highest quality maps out there, much better than Improved Map with Visible Roads and Realistic World Map. Make sure to select 4K - No Squares - Terrain version! Its the only map out there that shows you the actual terrain variations (elevations, hills, etc), it is crystal clear, and 4K resolution makes navigation much more flexible and location-finding a lot easier. Its very precise!
- UHD Pip-Boy Overhaul - this one is more related to Graphics but you could include it in GUI category. It provides the highest quality skins for your Pip-Boy with 5-6 features no other Pip-Boy mod has.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Last bit of monitor talk but this is very interesting considering everything people just covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-z35-200hz-g-sync,30784.html


I am absolutely AMAZED at how companies BS in their advertisements: Blue-Light Removal. OMG, it is called TEMPERATURE. Blue-Light reduction simply uses temperature of 6500K-7500K istead of usual 9300K. The option to use 6500K-7500K existed in just every single monitor out there since early days of CRT monitors and TV's! You can get Blue-Light eradication on ANY monitor with proper calibration because D65 standard just happens to be using temperature of 6500K







. Yet people fall for that and pay INSANE money - I mean INSANE! You can get a GOOD 1080p 24-27" MVA monitor with 3000:1 contrast ratio for less than $300 and spend $700 on GTX 980 Ti to get 60fps in just about every game.

Back to Fallout 4:

It is official - *I have 16GB worth of mods installed*. *Textures folder is 15GB*







. Needless to say, the game looks really good now due to so many HD textures, lots of grass, ENB DoF, and most importantly *Neutral LUT's.*


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Last bit of monitor talk but this is very interesting considering everything people just covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-predator-z35-200hz-g-sync,30784.html
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely AMAZED at how companies BS in their advertisements: Blue-Light Removal. OMG, it is called TEMPERATURE. Blue-Light reduction simply uses temperature of 6500K-7500K istead of usual 9300K. The option to use 6500K-7500K existed in just every single monitor out there since early days of CRT monitors and TV's! You can get Blue-Light eradication on ANY monitor with proper calibration because D65 standard just happens to be using temperature of 6500K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yet people fall for that and pay INSANE money - I mean INSANE! You can get a GOOD 1080p 24-27" MVA monitor with 3000:1 contrast ratio for less than $300 and spend $700 on GTX 980 Ti to get 60fps in just about every game.
Click to expand...

Look at almost any monitor advertisement and you will notice that this is true for EVERY spec of the monitor. 1440p vs 1080p they will show 1080p looking like something off of a gameboy and 1440p will be perfectly clear. Freesync off shows a huge tear in the middle that wouldn't be nearly as bad as shown at 144hz freesync off.


----------



## Wihglah

Why spend $600 on a GPU then compomise your monitor??

1440p @ 144Hz & G-Sync ftw.


----------



## DoomDash

Been two weeks since i RMAed my psu....Even with most content done 150 hours in im still missing it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Why spend $600 on a GPU then compomise your monitor??
> 
> 1440p @ 144Hz & G-Sync ftw.


You missed the point entirely... With G-Sync you compromise BOTH - image quality (due to low contrast TN, IPS, and even AMVA units that come with G-Sync) AND the videocard. Missing out better monitor and better videocard is just to get G-Sync is crazy and for such insane prices?! You can get a high-end Sony HDTV with Clearer motion (same as Light-Strobing, no interpolation) with good contrast ratio and low input lag. Hell you could get Samsung PNF5350 50" Plasma HDTV with 7000:1 contrast ratio (excellent!) and motion clarity @ 60Hz that looks smoother than any LCD @ 200Hz, although you'd have to deal with a 50ms input lag.. All-in-all G-Sync is INFERIOR to the alternative, which is 1080p (or even 1440p) VA monitor with good contrast / image quality and consistent 60fps @ 60Hz due to high-end GTX 980 Ti. That's it. *You can't argue with that!* G-Sync is only good if your FPS goes up and down all the time, but not if it stays at 60fps @ 60Hz, which will always be clearer and smoother than G-Sync. With G-Sync, you get no variation in motion, but you do get variation of clarity.

On G-Sync monitor, when your FPS goes from high to low, you don't experience stutters, but you do experience an increase in motion blur. Check out BlurBusters, experts in this field. They show exactly what G-Sync does and how FPS falls and rises greatly affect motion blur and clarity. The whole 120Hz-200Hz is a joke because even a Quad-SLi water-cooled and overclocked Titan X can[t acieve stable 120fps in most modern games. Consistent 60fps @ 60Hz > G-Sync. If G-Sync could at least work in ULMB, Light-Strobing mode, then the whole motion blur aspect would be greatly improved, but it doesn't.


----------



## MonarchX

Wow! Something odd happened in my game. Water level got elevated for no reason.


Is this normal? Maybe True Storms mod does this after heavy rain..?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wow! Something odd happened in my game. Water level got elevated for no reason.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Maybe True Storms mod does this after heavy rain..?


Must be mod related. Base game has no such feature or glitch.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product
> 
> Predator X34 is right at the line


Yeah, that's the $1,300 one I'm talking about. When a 21:9 G-Sync monitor pops up for, I dunno, $600 or so, I'll consider it.

Until then my current $400 21:9 will do just fine, I'll just turn down some settings to keep 60fps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> All-in-all G-Sync is INFERIOR to the alternative, which is 1080p (or even 1440p) VA monitor with good contrast / image quality and consistent 60fps @ 60Hz due to high-end GTX 980 Ti. That's it. *You can't argue with that!*


You can actually. The dilemma boils down to this (that is, the dilemma for gamers with a high budget, not even considering GPU compromise):

1080p 60 Hz or 120 Hz VA (Eizo Foris FG2421 or a good HDTV with chroma 4:4:4) - Good image quality, good responsiveness/motion clarity if you get the FG2421, but only 1080p which looks terrible compared to 1440p (especially if you're using a TV which will be larger and thus have lower PPI). Also you will have to rely on V-Sync which is flawed and can cause stutter.

2560 x 1080 144 Hz VA with variable refresh rate (Acer Z35 and their FreeSync counterpart, the upcoming AOC one) = Only a 2000:1 panel though (still twice as good as 1440p 144 Hz IPS monitors however), with horrible PPI. No idea how it performs elsewhere.

4k TV with chroma 4:4:4 = Best image quality of the bunch, but too hard to run and limited to 60 Hz.

1440p 144 Hz variable refresh rate monitor = Worst contrast and blacks, but high resolution and high PPI bolsters image clarity and greatly reduces aliasing. Best responsiveness/motion clarity, variable refresh rate fully removes tearing and removes lots of stuttering with no real penalties. Yes, motion blur will increase/decrease based on refresh rate since the refresh rate will typically be changing, but even at 60 Hz these IPS monitors have less than an 8 ms response time on average which is better than VA (and with no overshoot artifacts).

*So it depends on where your priorities are.* Do you favor resolution/clarity over contrast/blacks? How important is smoothness/motion performance to you? How much do tearing and stuttering bother you? Tearing and stuttering are more significant problems than 1000:1 contrast with poor blacks, this is true for 99% of gamers.

As for 1440p VA? The options are limited to HP and some Philips. The HP has FreeSync but only between 48-70 Hz from what I've read. It has a terrible matte coating, lack of OSD options with no gamma adjustments at all, and a bad super blurry subpixel layout. The Philips isn't available in the US and also has a terrible matte coating, and no variable refresh. Their motion performance is unknown.

Hopefully we can get the best of both worlds in 2016. And yeah, I have absolutely nothing directly related to FO4 in this post.


----------



## MonarchX

What we disagree on is that 1080p is horrible. Its not, even for a 60" HDTV. All you have to do is sit further away. *Resolution doesn't make up for poor contrast and image quality*. With high resolution TN or IPS all you get is a very fine FLAT image without depth and immersion. I've tried 1440p and 4K IPS monitors and had to stick my nose to the screen to actually see everything. I still love to play games on my 40" VA HDTV while sitting about 7 feet away from it. There is SO MUCH DETAIL that you miss out when playing on smaller monitors and 1440p because you can only notice those details on larger images. You can barely see that detail on monitor because pixels are so damn tiny on monitors, especially on 27" 1440p. Even Eizo Foris FG2421 23.5" monitor can't provide me with all the visuals I see on a bigger screen. People think that the finer the pixels are, the more they are going to see, but that isn't the case at all.

What 1080p needs to look excellent is - TAA + LumaSharpen or TXAA + LumaSharpen, or OGSSAA 4x (+ FXAA in the worst cases). That still isn't like 1440p, let alone 4K, BUT it makes 1080p look really good. Fallout 4 (TAA), Assassin's Creed - Black Flag (TXAA), Union (TXAA I think...), Syndicate (TXAA), The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - Redux (TAA) all look absolutely fabulous on 1080p as long LumaSharpen is applied and it would be applied at 1440p too.

Another big factor is the SCREEN. Matte screens make 1080p look worse, as well as, 1440p and 4K! You get washed out and pixels with matte surface that results in a semi-smeared picture. At higher resolutions, like 1440p, that smearing isn't as bad as it is on 1080p, although it still sucks. When you have Glossy or proper Semi-Glossy with sharp and fine pixels, 1080p looks MILES better and finer than it does with Matte screens. Again, you can't equate Glossy 1080p to Matte 1440p, BUT 1080p image on Glossy or Semi-Glossy surface combined with TAA/TXAA/OGSSAA + LumaSharpen, IMHO, looks better than matte 1440p image. I have a buddy who went from Korean Glossy or Semi-Glossy Korean 1440p monitor to BenQ 32" 1440p matte VA monitor to experience a better image due to much better contrast. He loves the deeper image, but loathes the matte and keeps going to his IPS monitor, but then realizes the image depth sucks, so he goes back to VA just to get annoyed by Matte surface and once again get back to IPS - etc. AFAIK most, if not all, 1440p VA panels use Matte surface. Tons of 1440p IPS monitors also use matte surface. Of course plenty of 1080p also use Matte surface, but my point is that how good 1080p looks is greatly affected by the surface used.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What we disagree on is that 1080p is horrible. Its not, even for a 60" HDTV. All you have to do is sit further away. *Resolution doesn't make up for poor contrast and image quality*. With high resolution TN or IPS all you get is a very fine FLAT image without depth and immersion. I've tried 1440p and 4K IPS monitors and had to stick my nose to the screen to actually see everything. I still love to play games on my 40" VA HDTV while sitting about 7 feet away from it. There is SO MUCH DETAIL that you miss out when playing on smaller monitors and 1440p because you can only notice those details on larger images. You can barely see that detail on monitor because pixels are so damn tiny on monitors, especially on 27" 1440p. Even Eizo Foris FG2421 23.5" monitor can't provide me with all the visuals I see on a bigger screen. People think that the finer the pixels are, the more they are going to see, but that isn't the case at all.
> 
> What 1080p needs to look excellent is - TAA + LumaSharpen or TXAA + LumaSharpen, or OGSSAA 4x (+ FXAA in the worst cases). That still isn't like 1440p, let alone 4K, BUT it makes 1080p look really good. Fallout 4 (TAA), Assassin's Creed - Black Flag (TXAA), Union (TXAA I think...), Syndicate (TXAA), The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - Redux (TAA) all look absolutely fabulous on 1080p as long LumaSharpen is applied and it would be applied at 1440p too.
> 
> Another big factor is the SCREEN. Matte screens make 1080p look worse, as well as, 1440p and 4K! You get washed out and pixels with matte surface that results in a semi-smeared picture. At higher resolutions, like 1440p, that smearing isn't as bad as it is on 1080p, although it still sucks. When you have Glossy or proper Semi-Glossy with sharp and fine pixels, 1080p looks MILES better and finer than it does with Matte screens. Again, you can't equate Glossy 1080p to Matte 1440p, BUT 1080p image on Glossy or Semi-Glossy surface combined with TAA/TXAA/OGSSAA + LumaSharpen, IMHO, looks better than matte 1440p image. I have a buddy who went from Korean Glossy or Semi-Glossy Korean 1440p monitor to BenQ 32" 1440p matte VA monitor to experience a better image due to much better contrast. He loves the deeper image, but loathes the matte and keeps going to his IPS monitor, but then realizes the image depth sucks, so he goes back to VA just to get annoyed by Matte surface and once again get back to IPS - etc. AFAIK most, if not all, 1440p VA panels use Matte surface. Tons of 1440p IPS monitors also use matte surface. Of course plenty of 1080p also use Matte surface, but my point is that how good 1080p looks is greatly affected by the surface used.


It can also be said that contrast/blacks don't make up for low resolution or PPI. Most PC gamers do sit pretty close to their monitor, hence why 1080p is generally despised around these parts. The 1440p 144 Hz screens all use a very light AG coating that's closer to semi glossy than matte.

But I do agree with most of your points (lots of what you say is flat out correct), and I also think contrast and blacks are underrated by PC gamers. I can't wait to replace my XB270HU, but I'm waiting until I can do so without downgrading my resolution and losing variable refresh rate. Fallout 4 in particular needs this PPI/resolution for me, since I find it to be too aliased at 1080p even with TAA (I'm far more anal about aliasing than almost everyone else). Enough downsampling would help but I wonder how it runs in this game.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *It can also be said that contrast/blacks don't make up for low resolution or PPI*. Most PC gamers do sit pretty close to their monitor, hence why 1080p is generally despised around these parts. The 1440p 144 Hz screens all use a very light AG coating that's closer to semi glossy than matte.
> 
> But I do agree with most of your points (lots of what you say is flat out correct), and I also think contrast and blacks are underrated by PC gamers. I can't wait to replace my XB270HU, but I'm waiting until I can do so without downgrading my resolution and losing variable refresh rate. Fallout 4 in particular needs this PPI/resolution for me, since I find it to be too aliased at 1080p even with TAA (I'm far more anal about aliasing than almost everyone else). Enough downsampling would help but I wonder how it runs in this game.


No, it can't because at the right distance even a 720p plasma TV with great contrast ratio provides a deeper, more immersive & higher quality image than a 1440p IPS TV of the same size and at the same distance. The difference is like night & day. Contrast ratio MORE than just compensates for resolution, which is why you can have great visual experience with a 40" 1080p HDTV WITHOUT seeing individual pixels on the screen as long as you sit at least 6 feet away, which is the minimum recommendation. The same applies to monitors. I think most gamers glue their faces to their monitors. I sit more than arm-length away from my monitor (arm length + 1 foot or so) and I'm tall with very long arms. That is the correct way to sit if you want to avoid eye strain. It also puzzles me why people go for bigger monitors and now wide-screen curved ones. You can't truly be immersed into a game on such monitors because you can't focus your peripheral vision on anything other than the center of the screen. When you sit long arm-length + 1 foot away from a smaller, 21"-24" display, almost the entire screen falls into your central vision. This is why studies have shown that you're more likely to remember film content and details when viewing a film on smaller screen that is in front of you than if you were watching the same film on a huge IMAX sreen.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Here's another Gameplay MUST-HAVE mod, but it is *strictly for Survivor mode*:
> - Fallout Loot Overhaul
> - No Glowing Mines (so you can't see them)
> - Silent Mines (so you can't hear them making noise before they explode)
> - GORE OVERHAUL (not specifically for Survivor mode) - yes, its a MUST-HAVE because even with this mod, *Fallout 4 gore pales to Fallout 2 gore!* *Even Soldier of Fortune 2 from the year 1999 or 2000 had better Gore System!* In Fallout 4 you can only blow up or remove head, remove lims fully or half-way and I think make enemies fully gib into pieces, but you can't tear torso horizontally and blow up only a piece of someone's head or remove only their nose like in Soldier of Fortune 2 (or was it 3?). They should've at least let you chop-chop male bulge into pieces of different size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> The following are the best *MUST-HAVE GUI mods:*
> - Full Dialogue Interface - everyone know what it does! What sucks is this - there isn't a version that has *No Numbers, No Brackets, and No Gamepad Letters* - WITH or WITHOUT Shadow (makes little difference to me, although I prefer to have that Shadow)! That would be the most immersive option and New Dialog let's you select an option like that, but not Full Dialogue Interface, which you are forced to use since it supports other mods, like Better Item Sorting, and Improved Inventory better than New Dialog. I asked the developer about it 3 times and each time he ignored me!
> - Improved Inventory - Duh!
> - Better Item Sorting by Xan (but only until Improved Inventory compatibility patch for Bhaal's Better Sorting gets released because Bhaal's Better Sorting is FAR more comprehensive)
> - My HUD - gets rid of hand-holding (enemy health bars, compass, floating quest markers, sneak detector, breathing detector, enemy-hit detector, etc.)
> - Screen Flicker Killer - gets rid of annoying Pip-Boy effects
> - Immersive Blueprint 4K Maps - the highest quality maps out there, much better than Improved Map with Visible Roads and Realistic World Map. Make sure to select 4K - No Squares - Terrain version! Its the only map out there that shows you the actual terrain variations (elevations, hills, etc), it is crystal clear, and 4K resolution makes navigation much more flexible and location-finding a lot easier. Its very precise!
> - UHD Pip-Boy Overhaul - this one is more related to Graphics but you could include it in GUI category. It provides the highest quality skins for your Pip-Boy with 5-6 features no other Pip-Boy mod has.


Lol! Settle down there, Monarch.









BTW - that gore overhaul mod is not that impressive. All it does basically is apply some contrast boost and sharpening to the gore to make it stand out even more and look "clearer". It certainly doesn't elevate it to actual better gore. I skipped that one. Hopefully something more comprehensive for gore will come out when the GECK does.


----------



## MonarchX

Holy Mother of God - its 1 PM! Last time I looked at the clock it was 8 PM and then I began modding and playing Fallout 4. This time I spent 60% of the time modding and 40% playing. Right now there are enough mods to make up for what Bethesda failed to provide in the original game, which I still think is crap, but I am playing with Monarch's Mods-Combined 16GB Overhaul version of the game that looks and plays nothing like the original Fallout 4! Yeepee!


----------



## Infrasonic

Yeah. I think some of us like the mods more than the games.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wow! Something odd happened in my game. Water level got elevated for no reason.
> Is this normal? Maybe True Storms mod does this after heavy rain..?


That's normal for that area your in.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> G-Sync monitors cost CRAZY money, especially the 1440p+ models and VA models. For the prices that they want, you can get yourself a 1440p VA monitor WITH GTX 980 Ti and instead of using G-Sync to achieve visual smoothness, you'd simply have 60hz + smoothness from GTX 980 Ti (overclocked of course). It would be an overall better solution than buying a G-Sync IPS monitor with 1/3 contrast ratio of a VA monitor. Let's be honest, unless you owe a super-rig, refresh rates and consistent framerate higher than 60Hz/FPS does not make sense. To improve clarity at 60Hz, you'd need Light-Strobing (ULMB), which doesn't use G-Sync, but I do realize G-Sync visual motion smoothing isn't the same as motion clarity. My point is - you're seriously screwing yourself over by spending SO much money on a G-Sync IPS monitor. 1080p is still the main resolution that game developers target even for GTX 970 and 980 cards and they optimize games for that resolution. Considering that most AAA PC games are console ports, which are always optimized for 1080p or lower resolutions, it makes the most sense to stick to 1080p displays for PC gaming UNLESS you own Enthusiast-level systems with the newest and well-overclocked CPU and GPU (GTX 980 Ti / Titan X) and UNLESS displays with good image quality exist for the display resolution you'd want to have.
> 
> There is this frequently proven statistic often seen nature:
> - Only 10-20% of people truly think for themselves and the rest are just sheep (undeniably true)
> - Only 10-20% of population makes intelligent and wise decisions
> - Only 10-20% of men have sex with most women
> - Only 10-20% of people are good-looking (depends on your definition of "good-looking")
> - Only 10-20% of people are financially well-off (depends on your idea of "well-off")
> etc., etc., etc., and I think in general its true!
> 
> I think it very much applies to PC Gamers' display selection decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I bet only about 10-20% of PC gamers select VA monitors and TV's to play games due to superior image quality.
> 
> *BACK TO FALLOUT 4*:
> 
> Is there a mod that synchronizes all Work-Benches in the game? I do not want to bring my Junk over to a specific Work-Bench to customize my weapons and armor. I'd like to see the same exact Junk I stored in any Work-Bench. For example, if all Work-Benches are 100% empty and I place 25 Tape rolls ("Store All Junk" option) in one Work-Bench, then all the Benches should show 25 Tape rolls when I use them. I hope I am making sense. If not - let me know!
> 
> *Are there any Gameplay mods (NOT related to Graphics, Audio, and GUI) you recommend?* I have:
> - *Anti-Rubberband - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty (makes enemies level up to your level each time you enter a zone you've already visited before, but works on zones you have discovered only AFTER you installed the mod.)
> - *Arbitration - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty (allows to greatly reduce Player-to-Enemy damage, greatly increase Enemy-to-Player damage, increases Sneaking-Detection distance, explosives detection, changes Walking & Running speeds, some other stuff)
> - Craftable Armor Size
> - Fantastic Food Planters
> - Faster Terminal Displays
> - Immersive Incognito Mines
> - *Less Obnoxious Mutations - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty
> - Long Range Bullet Impacts
> - Mo Betta Scrap
> - Move (Get Out the Way)
> - *No Limb Regeneration - Hardcore - MUST HAVE* if you play on Survivor difficulty
> - No Tutorials (not sure what it does, but I do not want any Tutorials lol!)
> - *Physics-related Mods - MUST HAVE* (Dead Body Collision, More Dead Bodies, Mega Explosions - a MUST-HAVE, Realistic Death Physics, Realistic Ragdoll Physics)
> - Rich Merchants - MUST HAVE (Otherwise you'll be running through 10 Merchants just to sell items from a single small quest - what were developers thinking???)
> - Shell Rain
> - Scrappable Legendaries
> - Settlements-related Mods (Expanded Supplies, Longer Power Lines, Shaikujin's Alerts, Simple Intersection)
> - Time Scale (10 to 1)
> - Weight-related Mods (Carry Weight Modifications and Weightless Junk)
> 
> *What are some other important ones???*






you really make my head hurt sometimes, you know that?


----------



## MonarchX

Everybody *take a look* at *this* mod! Its perfect for spicing up Fallout's brown foliage theme. It adds just a BIT of dark-green grass, ground textures, trees, and plants. I don't think it ruins Fallout's atmosphere and Lore, but it does make it look good!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> you really make my head hurt sometimes, you know that?


Ha! Gameplay, GUI, and Audio mods take up 1GB out of 16GB of mods I have installed. The other 15GB are Graphics-related mods. If I were to list them here, your head would EXPLODE!


----------



## skupples




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Yeah. I think some of us like the mods more than the games.


Truth. Over 100 here, and no geck for another month or more!


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Why spend $600 on a GPU then compomise your monitor??
> 
> 1440p @ 144Hz & G-Sync ftw.


Eh, personally I'd rather go 1080 @60hz and then not have to worry about upgrading my GPU for a long time :l

but I'm not made of money.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Truth. Over 100 here, and no geck for another month or more!


I've got quite an addition to mods. Don't have quite as many installed as you but I can only imagine things will further escalate when the GECK releases.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have ONE mod... ENBoost.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Everybody *take a look* at *this* mod! Its perfect for spicing up Fallout's brown foliage theme. It adds just a BIT of dark-green grass, ground textures, trees, and plants. I don't think it ruins Fallout's atmosphere and Lore, but it does make it look good!


Thanks for this! I tried a couple greenification mods, one had shimmery textures, one was over saturated...this looks like a good compromise and not overdone. It never made sense to me that the land was good enough to plant tato, but couldnt grow a lil grass.


----------



## MonarchX

Where can I get plastic surgery in Fallout 4 besides Diamond City? Diamond City surgery is very buggy. I get asked to sit down, so I sit down, and then the screen shows some full-screen brown blob as if you were staring at some clothes texture close up. Then I get the menu and options on the bottom to perform changes, but the blob never goes away. The image is 100% static and there isn't even a way to exit. I have to go to Task Manager and exit the game. Are there other locations? OR is there a way to use console command to bring up character-building / altering menu like in Skyrim at the very beginning, where you could change just about everything about yourself. I was trying to make my guy handsome, like myself, but he ended up looking like degenerate with Down Syndrome and nice jaw-line! I can't even have conversations with NPC's without a full Synth Field helmet that covers anything. One time I realized I was changing armors and helmets in the middle of Diamond City and almost had a panic attack and for a good reason. If Diamond City folks knew how I look, they would ex-communicate me immediately and brand me as a pseudo Super-Mutant-Ghoul-something! I badly need to change that face or else I can't take any screenshots!


----------



## MonarchX

Yet another MUST-HAVE mod for those who think the game is easy - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/3455/? (enemies are 10-50 levels higher than you!)


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Where can I get plastic surgery in Fallout 4 besides Diamond City? Diamond City surgery is very buggy. I get asked to sit down, so I sit down, and then the screen shows some full-screen brown blob as if you were staring at some clothes texture close up. Then I get the menu and options on the bottom to perform changes, but the blob never goes away. The image is 100% static and there isn't even a way to exit. I have to go to Task Manager and exit the game. Are there other locations? OR is there a way to use console command to bring up character-building / altering menu like in Skyrim at the very beginning, where you could change just about everything about yourself. I was trying to make my guy handsome, like myself, but he ended up looking like degenerate with Down Syndrome and nice jaw-line! I can't even have conversations with NPC's without a full Synth Field helmet that covers anything. One time I realized I was changing armors and helmets in the middle of Diamond City and almost had a panic attack and for a good reason. If Diamond City folks knew how I look, they would ex-communicate me immediately and brand me as a pseudo Super-Mutant-Ghoul-something! I badly need to change that face or else I can't take any screenshots!





have you ever attributed all these strange bugs to your 234028934u23908423 mods?


----------



## crucible

@Monarch

Try slm console command. More info on Console Commands.


----------



## Mopar63

HELP,

Seems I saw a discussion on this somewhere. I am having an issue where the game is setting it's vsync range to one half of my refresh rate. My monitor is set to 75 Hz and the game play is staying between 37 and 38 FPS even on menu scenes. I know it is not the system performance as with vsync off the menu screen are at 2K FPS and the game play between 70 and 110. Just did a clean install of the system and never saw this issue before. HELP.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> HELP,
> 
> Seems I saw a discussion on this somewhere. I am having an issue where the game is setting it's vsync range to one half of my refresh rate. My monitor is set to 75 Hz and the game play is staying between 37 and 38 FPS even on menu scenes. I know it is not the system performance as with vsync off the menu screen are at 2K FPS and the game play between 70 and 110. Just did a clean install of the system and never saw this issue before. HELP.


I'm thinking that's an option in the frame limiting section...of the drivers...it limits the frames when vysnc is on can't remember exactly


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> HELP,
> 
> Seems I saw a discussion on this somewhere. I am having an issue where the game is setting it's vsync range to one half of my refresh rate. My monitor is set to 75 Hz and the game play is staying between 37 and 38 FPS even on menu scenes. I know it is not the system performance as with vsync off the menu screen are at 2K FPS and the game play between 70 and 110. Just did a clean install of the system and never saw this issue before. HELP.


Had this problem as well. Best fix that I've been using is going to C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Fallout4 and opening the Fallout4Prefs.ini with notepad. Look for iPresentInterval and change the 1 to a 0. Save the .ini file

Now go into Catalyst Control Center or Crimson whatever its called and look for the Frame Rate cap slider, set that to 76 FPS. You should now have a frame rate cap of 75 FPS and it will run smooth as butter. You can always go higher for the frame rate cap but personally I don't because of the physics engine and game speed.


----------



## gr4474

What are merchant fireplaces, and why are they important?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Where can I get plastic surgery in Fallout 4 besides Diamond City? Diamond City surgery is very buggy. I get asked to sit down, so I sit down, and then the screen shows some full-screen brown blob as if you were staring at some clothes texture close up. Then I get the menu and options on the bottom to perform changes, but the blob never goes away. The image is 100% static and there isn't even a way to exit. I have to go to Task Manager and exit the game. Are there other locations? OR is there a way to use console command to bring up character-building / altering menu like in Skyrim at the very beginning, where you could change just about everything about yourself. I was trying to make my guy handsome, like myself, but he ended up looking like degenerate with Down Syndrome and nice jaw-line! I can't even have conversations with NPC's without a full Synth Field helmet that covers anything. One time I realized I was changing armors and helmets in the middle of Diamond City and almost had a panic attack and for a good reason. If Diamond City folks knew how I look, they would ex-communicate me immediately and brand me as a pseudo Super-Mutant-Ghoul-something! I badly need to change that face or else I can't take any screenshots!


~ SLM 14 1 (or point to the npc you want)

do it indoors, weapon unequipped, with your camera at a good angle to see your changes (i.e face, or body)

edit: It usually takes some jumping/running/weapon draw to get your toon to move again.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am too scared to upgrade to 1440p myself


Ditching 1080p and moving up to 1440p was the best upgrade I've made so far ( that and getting a i7 4790K). I only wish I would've waited and got a 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitor.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Ditching 1080p and moving up to 1440p was the best upgrade I've made so far ( that and getting a i7 4790K). I only wish I would've waited and got a 1440p 144Hz G-Sync monitor.


1440p is nice but is just more of the same. For my gaming experience the move from 21:9, specifically 2560x1080 had a bigger impact on the gaming experience. The 3440x1440 monitors are amazing and look great but the gaming experience is not really changed. Plus you need a more brute like card to kick serious frame rates.

Fallout 4 in ultra wide is amazing and frustrating at the same time. The work around allows the game to play perfect in ultra-wide and it is beautiful with the exception of the armor HUD which works perfect but has a slight tinting over the center area.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> What are merchant fireplaces, and why are they important?


Only if you want wandering merchants to come to your town. They're kind of important in the early game before you get to diamond city. If you wreck one it's not too critical. You can eventually effectively replace it by building shops if you went nigh int build. Even if you don't, most of the wandering merchants also show up in other places, so you can still trade with them. it's just more of a pain.

It eludes me why they're not buildable or movable. my guess is they are in very inconvenient places in some of the early towns, and it was done deliberately to keep you from building an easily defensible compound without great additional cost. (making one more dev who's mountain dew I want to pee in)

what I did: (stop thinking that! it's hyperbole. i dont go around peeing in peoples mountain dew. For one thing it's no fun if theres no way to tell the difference)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My solution was to simply shoulder the cost. I built gigantic water treatment facilities (4 industrial and 3 medium treatment machines) in sanctuary and effectively became a wasteland water baron. With 150+ spare water a day i was able to simply buy wood and steel shipments in diamond city. Costs were like 100 concrete 500 steel and 500 wood per settlement though :/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> 1440p is nice but is just more of the same. For my gaming experience the move from 21:9, specifically 2560x1080 had a bigger impact on the gaming experience. The 3440x1440 monitors are amazing and look great but the gaming experience is not really changed. Plus you need a more brute like card to kick serious frame rates.
> 
> *Fallout 4 in ultra wide is amazing and frustrating at the same time. The work around allows the game to play perfect in ultra-wide and it is beautiful with the exception of the armor HUD which works perfect but has a slight tinting over the center area*.


That can be fixed by adding a few lines to the config file. Fix is online.


----------



## bombastinator

Anyone else seeing more than 20 people in a settlement? I was told it was the max and i planned for it. Now im scrambling


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Anyone else seeing more than 20 people in a settlement? I was told it was the max and i planned for it. Now im scrambling


I've read the max is 10 + how many Charisma points you have. You can then wear clothes that increase your Charisma.

10 + 10 points (for Charisma) + 3 points (for clothes) = 23.

I'm not sure if this is true though.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Speaking of the Charisma perk, I've officially romanced Preston Garvey...


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've read the max is 10 + how many Charisma points you have. You can then wear clothes that increase your Charisma.
> 
> 10 + 10 points (for Charisma) + 3 points (for clothes) = 23.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true though.


My base chr is 6, with clothes 9, and ive got one city at 24 atm and looking like it will grow again...

It's a lot of frag grenades to hand out. (remember kids, citizens regenerate their ammo. One frag grenade a piece is loads of fun for the whole family.. especially when they all attack at once...)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> My base chr is 6, with clothes 9, and ive got one city at 24 atm and looking like it will grow again...
> 
> It's a lot of frag grenades to hand out. (remember kids, citizens regenerate their ammo. One frag grenade a piece is loads of fun for the whole family.. especially when they all attack at once...)


10+6+9 = 25.

If what I said is true, then you will get one more settler.


----------



## TFL Replica

Do you lose settlers if you change your clothes?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Do you lose settlers if you change your clothes?


Like your character's own clothes? No if you mean't the settlers own clothes then no too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Do you lose settlers if you change your clothes?


I'm not really sure, I should really find out.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That can be fixed by adding a few lines to the config file. Fix is online.


Do you have a link I am having issues finding it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Do you have a link I am having issues finding it.


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=554149762


----------



## bombastinator

Got a weird one that may apply to earlier fallouts as well:

How do you keep stuff from falling through tables ?!?!?!

I have anecdotal data that says home decoration is helpful to settler happiness. Not sure it's true, but what it does mean is that things like setting tables and comfy pillows may suddenly matter. The problem is getting the stuff to STAY WHERE YOU PUT IT! I'm a bit frustrated here. Is there a trick to this?

Also there are washing machines everywhere. Is it possible to launder clothing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Got a weird one that may apply to earlier fallouts as well:
> 
> How do you keep stuff from falling through tables ?!?!?!
> 
> I have anecdotal data that says home decoration is helpful to settler happiness. Not sure it's true, but what it does mean is that things like setting tables and comfy pillows may suddenly matter. The problem is getting the stuff to STAY WHERE YOU PUT IT! I'm a bit frustrated here. Is there a trick to this?
> 
> Also there are washing machines everywhere. Is it possible to launder clothing?


Things you can move after you place will be knocked over the place by clumsy NPC's. Things like statues and jukeboxes stay wherever you put them as do paintings and stuff. I don't think any of the old appliances outside of terminals, certain roof fixtures, and radios actually work however.


----------



## TFL Replica

Someone needs to find out if beds generate more happiness than sleeping bags.


----------



## Wolfsbora

It's funny that you can install toilets anywhere you want but there really is no point to them since there is no plumbing. I'd hate to be the one that had to clean it!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It's funny that you can install toilets anywhere you want but there really is no point to them since there is no plumbing. I'd hate to be the one that had to clean it!


If you think that's gross, in FO3 you could drink from them.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you think that's gross, in FO3 you could drink from them.


That is so nasty! I forgot all about that. This game really cracks me up.


----------



## candy_van

Best side quest I've stumbled across yet yesterday, "Kid in a Fridge", also some of the funniest dialog yet when bumping into Parker Quinn


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"You're out here by yourself so you must know your crap." Yes, it's true....I do know my crap" lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Best side quest I've stumbled across yet yesterday, "Kid in a Fridge", also some of the funniest dialog yet when bumping into Parker Quinn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "You're out here by yourself so you must know your crap." Yes, it's true....I do know my crap" lol





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did this quest too which makes me wonder in addition to the original Vault Tec rep of whether non feral ghouls are actually immortal as well.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did this quest too which makes me wonder in addition to the original Vault Tec rep of whether non feral ghouls are actually immortal as well.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Interesting. Fallout makes it a point to say they aren't though (at least I've seen that in load screens).
An argument for how they might not be though could be random dead ones that don't "wake-up" / go agro on you?


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you think that's gross, in FO3 you could drink from them.


There's also no fuel for generators so meh.. the settlement / workshop is a nice addition, though it leads nowhere really. The game would be entirely fine without it. What I question is how much time and resource was spent allocated to that, when it could have been spent on other parts of the mechanics..such as sneak and VATS. Neither has changed significantly and by now it should have.

Because you can use analog controls with these games, and therefore control your movement speed in real time, sneak should be based off of that with some dynamic scale. It works for Alien Isolation.

This would stop you having to rely on some archaic 'state' mode where you have to be squatting and crouched your entire play through, with a convenient notice on the UI that tells you whether you've been detected by an enemy that you haven't seen yet, and hasn't seen you yet (or even physically heard you for that matter). It simply does a stats check of your state and skill vs their level, or some other elementary algorithm).

Sneak and stealth would be much more realistic and engaging if you controlled it through movement speed. Then they could remove crouch from the game completely. Also sneak in it's current form(not the mechanics, the enemy values/detection is nuts. It's frustrating.

VATS is the same more or less. It's still over powered, feels clunky, camera angles are always off, zoom is absurd. Between using real limb detection now, making normal combat better and then you throw in some jet injections, you can pretty much make your own live VATS encounter. The only thing missing is some % telling you whether it's worth aiming at that part of the body.

Two systems I'd like them to deal away with or radically change in the future. Here's to hoping someone else shares this vision and comes up with something funky when GECK is released.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did this quest too which makes me wonder in addition to the original Vault Tec rep of whether non feral ghouls are actually immortal as well.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He is very annoying though. I just sent him to one of my settlements that I don't care about.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Speaking of the Charisma perk, I've officially romanced Preston Garvey...


high five me too!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> high five me too!


My heart is too big to not share with everyone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He is very annoying though. I just sent him to one of my settlements that I don't care about.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I sent him to Sanctuary, but he never showed. Maybe he died along the way?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I sent him to Sanctuary, but he never showed. Maybe he died along the way?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He does take a while to get there. Once you have found him, you should avoid giving him a job at a store.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why?


----------



## andrews2547

He just talks non-stop when you try to buy/sell something. It's extremely annoying.

You'll be better off assigning him to crops or something.


----------



## candy_van

I think I'm going to build my house / main setup on Spectacle Island. Sanctuary is annoying. Buddy of mine chose Starlight Drive-in just because there's a lot of space for a house, but other than that there's nothing to offer with the location.
I think the island would be good because I could build a decent sized place (raised off the round since it's a bit un-even there but w/e) and there's plenty of soil for adhesive farming.

Also hit level 40 yesterday, finally got 3rd tier of Lone Wanderer.


----------



## MonarchX

Finally, a good Combat Armor skin!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> He just talks non-stop when you try to buy/sell something. It's extremely annoying.
> 
> You'll be better off assigning him to crops or something.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The vault tec rep sells some legendary items if you put him in a tier 3 misc store. He died on his way to Sanctuary for me, I had to use console commands to teleport to his body, then resurrect him. After sending him to a different settlement and throwing him on a misc tier 3, he finally sells me stuff now.


Also all ghouls are immortal, except for being shot, burned, etc. In Fallout 3 and NV there were some ghouls you could talk to that lived before the war.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The vault tec rep sells some legendary items if you put him in a tier 3 misc store. He died on his way to Sanctuary for me, I had to use console commands to teleport to his body, then resurrect him. After sending him to a different settlement and throwing him on a misc tier 3, he finally sells me stuff now.
> 
> 
> Also all ghouls are immortal, except for being shot, burned, etc. In Fallout 3 and NV there were some ghouls you could talk to that lived before the war.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He was referring to that one ghoul kid in FO4 who apparently didn't have to eat or drink anything all that time (people made an outrage over this).


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Someone needs to find out if beds generate more happiness than sleeping bags.


hopefully the GECK will reveal some of this. The irony is the return on doing such research is low because it may be revealed anyway when the thing comes out. As a result it's not being done much.

It's really annoying. It would be really nice iof they simply released game mechanics data rather than waiting to to design a build GUI then forcing people to dig the information out of that;.


----------



## kremtok

So without even trying to, I found the kid in in the refrigerator. Strange that you guys were just talking about it.

Anyway, I returned him to his parents and defended them from gunners. Is he good to go now or is there more to their storyline?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So without even trying to, I found the kid in in the refrigerator. Strange that you guys were just talking about it.
> 
> Anyway, I returned him to his parents and defended them from gunners. Is he good to go now or is there more to their storyline?


Plot twist: "Protagonist goes mad and kills boy and boys family with a cannon ripped from the side of a pre-war military ship"

It's an open world RPG...make it happen!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Plot twist: "Protagonist goes mad and kills boy and boys family with a cannon ripped from the side of a pre-war military ship"
> 
> It's an open world RPG...make it happen!


Danse hated that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Plot twist: "Protagonist goes mad and kills boy and boys family with a cannon ripped from the side of a pre-war military ship"
> 
> It's an open world RPG...make it happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Danse hated that.
Click to expand...

I avoided that bigot and his crew on this second play though so far. I am hoping the Ghouls will eventually take over that old police station, but it has not happened yet.


----------



## IlIkeJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I avoided that bigot and his crew on this second play though so far.


Well, he is in for a surprise.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I avoided that bigot and his crew on this second play though so far. I am hoping the Ghouls will eventually take over that old police station, but it has not happened yet.


I'm still on my first due mostly to lack of time combined with attention to other games. I chose him and his faction because while they aren't exactly good, they seem to be the least bad. Besides, he gave me a cool gun and fell in love with me!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I avoided that bigot and his crew on this second play though so far. I am hoping the Ghouls will eventually take over that old police station, but it has not happened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on my first due mostly to lack of time combined with attention to other games. I chose him and his faction because while they aren't exactly good, they seem to be the least bad. Besides, he gave me a cool gun and fell in love with me!
Click to expand...

I rushed the first play through, sticking to main plot and a few things that snagged my attention. This playthrough I am building settlements, exploring the nooks and crannies, and snatching up any quest any body with a rad roach problem is willing to give me.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

For some reason I can't figure out how to turn on the pipboy flashlight, the button is set to tab, which I assume was the default, but if I hold down tab for a few seconds, nothing happens ????????????????????????????????????????????

I don't get it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> For some reason I can't figure out how to turn on the pipboy flashlight, the button is set to tab, which I assume was the default, but if I hold down tab for a few seconds, nothing happens ????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I don't get it


It is hold tab just like the other games. Something is broken in your game maybe?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

the game is up to date, if I tap tab the pipboy works, if I hold down the tab button in notepad it repeats as it should, but in FO4 nothing happens. IDK if its somehow related to my KB in games ??????? I have a Roswill gaming KB


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You missed the point entirely... With G-Sync you compromise BOTH - image quality (due to low contrast TN, IPS, and even AMVA units that come with G-Sync) AND the videocard. Missing out better monitor and better videocard is just to get G-Sync is crazy and for such insane prices?! You can get a high-end Sony HDTV with Clearer motion (same as Light-Strobing, no interpolation) with good contrast ratio and low input lag. Hell you could get Samsung PNF5350 50" Plasma HDTV with 7000:1 contrast ratio (excellent!) and motion clarity @ 60Hz that looks smoother than any LCD @ 200Hz, although you'd have to deal with a 50ms input lag.. All-in-all G-Sync is INFERIOR to the alternative, which is 1080p (or even 1440p) VA monitor with good contrast / image quality and consistent 60fps @ 60Hz due to high-end GTX 980 Ti. That's it. *You can't argue with that!* G-Sync is only good if your FPS goes up and down all the time, but not if it stays at 60fps @ 60Hz, which will always be clearer and smoother than G-Sync. With G-Sync, you get no variation in motion, but you do get variation of clarity.
> 
> On G-Sync monitor, when your FPS goes from high to low, you don't experience stutters, but you do experience an increase in motion blur. Check out BlurBusters, experts in this field. They show exactly what G-Sync does and how FPS falls and rises greatly affect motion blur and clarity. The whole 120Hz-200Hz is a joke because even a Quad-SLi water-cooled and overclocked Titan X can[t acieve stable 120fps in most modern games. Consistent 60fps @ 60Hz > G-Sync. If G-Sync could at least work in ULMB, Light-Strobing mode, then the whole motion blur aspect would be greatly improved, but it doesn't.


I am sorry - you clearly do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am sorry - you clearly do not know what you are talking about.


He does actually, although he made an assumption about AMVA monitors with G-SYNC based on how other AMVA monitors have performed (there's only one AMVA G-SYNC monitor and it hasn't been reviewed yet, although apparently it has an average contrast ratio of 2900:1 putting it right in line with many good TVs).

He's also assuming one can't afford a G-SYNC monitor and a nice GPU at the same time, and he chose some of his words poorly (e.g. "G-Sync is INFERIOR to the alternative" when he really meant to say that G-SYNC monitors are inferior to the alternatives, for reasons that don't really involve G-SYNC at all since G-SYNC is universally a great thing). Oh, and he thinks his opinion is the right one and all others are wrong ("You can't argue with that!").


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He does actually, although he made an assumption about AMVA monitors with G-SYNC based on how other AMVA monitors have performed (there's only one AMVA G-SYNC monitor and it hasn't been reviewed yet, although apparently it has an average contrast ratio of 2900:1 putting it right in line with many good TVs).
> 
> He's also assuming one can't afford a G-SYNC monitor and a nice GPU at the same time, and he chose some of his words poorly (e.g. "G-Sync is INFERIOR to the alternative" when he really meant to say that G-SYNC monitors are inferior to the alternatives, for reasons that don't really involve G-SYNC at all since G-SYNC is universally a great thing). Oh, and he thinks his opinion is the right one and all others are wrong ("You can't argue with that!").


Well, as G-Sync owner at 1440p I can tell you his assertions about blurriness are complete hogwash.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Well, as G-Sync owner at 1440p I can tell you his assertions about blurriness are complete hogwash.


I'm a 1440p G-SYNC owner too. He was basing those comments on measurements and photos taken at blurbusters, but that's of course a lot different (more drastic) than what we can actually see in practice.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> G-Sync is only good if your FPS goes up and down all the time, but not if it stays at 60fps @ 60Hz, which will always be clearer and smoother than G-Sync. With G-Sync, you get no variation in motion, but you do get variation of clarity. .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am sorry - you clearly do not know what you are talking about.


His point is poorly worded but technically correct. A consistent, steady, unchanging frame rate will always be smoother than a frame rate that changes. A game running from 160 to 100 FPS will actually not appear as smooth of the human eye as a game that is running at 60 FPS with no changes.

The reason for this is the eye does not see frames, it seems change. A frame rate dip or spike is noticed more than a lower steady frame rate.

Gsync and Freesync are an attempt to fix the issue that frame rates jump around. The method they use means the various vsync plateaus are avoided which cause frame rate spikes and also kills tearing. A better, at least visually, solution is to get a steady frame rate.


----------



## Pawelr98

Today I received my DP cable. This allows me to use my main display(LG 29EA93)in 75Hz mode.

In Fallout 4 the fraps says I have constant 38FPS(75/2=37.5~38). in other games I get 75FPS normally.
The gameplay feels bit laggy compared to when I was running in 60Hz mode.

Is there any mod/fix to this ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Today I received my DP cable. This allows me to use my main display(LG 29EA93)in 75Hz mode.
> 
> In Fallout 4 the fraps says I have constant 38FPS(75/2=37.5~38). in other games I get 75FPS normally.
> The gameplay feels bit laggy compared to when I was running in 60Hz mode.
> 
> Is there any mod/fix to this ?


Disable V-Sync and instead use an FPS limiter?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Today I received my DP cable. This allows me to use my main display(LG 29EA93)in 75Hz mode.
> 
> In Fallout 4 the fraps says I have constant 38FPS(75/2=37.5~38). in other games I get 75FPS normally.
> The gameplay feels bit laggy compared to when I was running in 60Hz mode.
> 
> Is there any mod/fix to this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Disable V-Sync and instead use an FPS limiter?
Click to expand...

May I ask where should I disable it ?

Launcher doesn't have such option,In config I cannot find it either and forcing profile in Catalyst gives no effect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> May I ask where should I disable it ?
> 
> Launcher doesn't have such option,In config I cannot find it either and forcing profile in Catalyst gives no effect.


It's in My Documents\My Games\Fallout 4\Fallout4.ini (or maybe the other ini file there). Alternatively, the Fallout 4 Configuration Tool mod probably lets you enable/disable it (use it instead of FO4's official launcher).

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/102/


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Its the iPresentInterval command. Change it to 0 and set FPS limiter in CCC to 76.


----------



## MonarchX

CBBE mods, supposedly very popular and one of the most driving ones, have been piling up recently on Fallout 4 Nexus. I will not post any links to keep myself out of trouble, but *"CBBE Innies" mod deserves special attention*. After all, this mod represents what modding is truly about - creativity, realism, immersion!

So who's downloading Innies and who's downloading Outies? I say a game is no game at all if it ain't got a good ol' Outie as a part of its attraction! To hell with Innies! They ruin the atmosphere and lore!

P.S. ...and you thought Male Bulging idea was too much...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> CBBE mods, supposedly very popular and one of the most driving ones, have been piling up recently on Fallout 4 Nexus. I will not post any links to keep myself out of trouble, but *"CBBE Innies" mod deserves special attention*. After all, this mod represents what modding is truly about - creativity, realism, immersion!
> 
> So who's downloading Innies and who's downloading Outies? I say a game is no game at all if it ain't got a good ol' Outie as a part of its attraction! To hell with Innies! They ruin the atmosphere and lore!
> 
> P.S. ...and you thought Male Bulging idea was too much...


Well female body mods are to be expected but male ones, not really.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> CBBE mods, supposedly very popular and one of the most driving ones, have been piling up recently on Fallout 4 Nexus. I will not post any links to keep myself out of trouble, but *"CBBE Innies" mod deserves special attention*. After all, this mod represents what modding is truly about - creativity, realism, immersion!
> 
> So who's downloading Innies and who's downloading Outies? I say a game is no game at all if it ain't got a good ol' Outie as a part of its attraction! To hell with Innies! They ruin the atmosphere and lore!
> 
> P.S. ...and you thought Male Bulging idea was too much...


CBBE was brilliant for Skyrim due to the excellent tools that Caliente released for customizing body shapes. As for the nude vs non nude thing... some like to have eye candy in their games, but I prefer to have them clothed. That said CBBE will probably be the body where most content creators will release custom female armour, that or the UNP body by Exeter if it gets released for Fo4. Really in Skyrim (and in Fo3/NV with Exeter's type 3) I was able to replace the bodies with more realistic ones, and most importantly more realistic textures (the type 3 ghoul skin is one I remember particularly well)


----------



## MonarchX

Now I get the whole body thing, but we're talking about CBBE Innies mod, which is just crazy IMHO. Who cares for having SUCH detail anyway? Are some people actually ******* to Fallout 4 or what? I mean... I have no words for it...


----------



## inedenimadam

Glad to see CBBE released, the alpha was buggy as heck. The necessity of the esp is a bit disappointing , but at least the back of the neck issue is gone.

CBBE is not so much a mind blowing mod by itself, but combined with 'unique player' and 'raiders are not normal' and a slew of other mods that will play off CBBE, you can customize some diversity into the game, which is sorely needed in Bethesda games.

Here is what my protagonist looks like this round. She took the loss of her son and husband pretty hard. Drinks and dables in the hard stuff to numb the pain. Then goes under the ink and needle to remind her of the pain she fights so hard to forget.



Edit: As far as how far people go down the rabbit hole (pun intended) with the mods, well...its the internet...I dont judge!!! You do you! For me, unless it enriches immersion or tells a story, I tend to leave it out.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Its the iPresentInterval command. Change it to 0 and set FPS limiter in CCC to 76.


OK
This removed Vsync.

The problem I have now is that the FPS limiter is not working.
If I look at ground or at sky then FPS skyrockets to ~130FPS.

And opening locks is super fast as FPS is around 500. If I didn't have highest lockpick perk then I wouldn't be able to open any lock.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Its the iPresentInterval command. Change it to 0 and set FPS limiter in CCC to 76.
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> This removed Vsync.
> 
> The problem I have now is that the FPS limiter is not working.
> If I look at ground or at sky then FPS skyrockets to ~130FPS.
> 
> And opening locks is super fast as FPS is around 500. If I didn't have highest lockpick perk then I wouldn't be able to open any lock.
Click to expand...

You should set a FPS limiter, otherwise your physics will go wonky...as seen by the lock opening.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Its the iPresentInterval command. Change it to 0 and set FPS limiter in CCC to 76.
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> This removed Vsync.
> 
> The problem I have now is that the FPS limiter is not working.
> If I look at ground or at sky then FPS skyrockets to ~130FPS.
> 
> And opening locks is super fast as FPS is around 500. If I didn't have highest lockpick perk then I wouldn't be able to open any lock.
Click to expand...

Fallout 4 is literally the only game the FPS limiter works for me, which is strange. I'm running 15.11.1 CCC if that makes a difference.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Its the iPresentInterval command. Change it to 0 and set FPS limiter in CCC to 76.
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> This removed Vsync.
> 
> The problem I have now is that the FPS limiter is not working.
> If I look at ground or at sky then FPS skyrockets to ~130FPS.
> 
> And opening locks is super fast as FPS is around 500. If I didn't have highest lockpick perk then I wouldn't be able to open any lock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should set a FPS limiter, otherwise your physics will go wonky...as seen by the lock opening.
Click to expand...

I have it enabled in Fallout 4 profile but the game seems to ignore it.

Other games work with FPS limiter normally. With 75FPS global limit they never exceed it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

You could use ENB's frame limiter, or even RTSS


----------



## MonarchX

*Sight*. I finally got the best armor and weapons in the game at level 40, which means there is absolutely no reason to be exploring or trying to find materials any further. I'm off to finish the main quest and uninstall this game until modders can create whole new worlds with their own quests and stories that Fallout 4 never had.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Sight*. I finally got the best armor and weapons in the game at level 40, which means there is absolutely no reason to be exploring or trying to find materials any further. I'm off to finish the main quest and uninstall this game until modders can create whole new worlds with their own quests and stories that Fallout 4 never had.


lucky you. Which armor set btw?

which armor is best is a bit up for grabs. There's an argument for ballistic weave under polished heavy metal. It's quite heavy though and requires some strength to simply not be always encumbered. Therefor ballistic weave under heavy combat armor or sturdy synth armor has its adherents.There's also ballistic weave on some of the special garment outfits. The best one seems to be a matter of opinion. power armor is a separate subject.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> lucky you. Which armor set btw?
> 
> which armor is best is a bit up for grabs. There's an argument for ballistic weave under polished heavy metal. It's quite heavy though and requires some strength to simply not be always encumbered. Therefor ballistic weave under heavy combat armor or sturdy synth armor has its adherents.There's also ballistic weave on some of the special garment outfits. The best one seems to be a matter of opinion. power armor is a separate subject.


He is probably talking about the X-01 power armor that looks like the ones that the Enclave used to wear.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> OK
> This removed Vsync.
> 
> The problem I have now is that the FPS limiter is not working.
> If I look at ground or at sky then FPS skyrockets to ~130FPS.
> 
> And opening locks is super fast as FPS is around 500. If I didn't have highest lockpick perk then I wouldn't be able to open any lock.


I am running Crimson and found the individual profile would not work for me. I did a universal frame limit and it works perfectly.


----------



## bombastinator

i thought x-01 was between t45 and t60 protection wise. it5's definitely the prettiest.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Sight*. I finally got the best armor and weapons in the game at level 40, which means there is absolutely no reason to be exploring or trying to find materials any further. I'm off to finish the main quest and uninstall this game until modders can create whole new worlds with their own quests and stories that Fallout 4 never had.


Fallout 4 exploring isn't just about equipment. It's about finding highly detailed places with unique presentation and that tell a story of their own, although it's true that some places just look cool, contain loot, and don't tell much of a story.


----------



## andrews2547

I've only found one set of X-01 power armour, but my lockpicking perk wasn't high enough when I did find it. When I got my lockpicking perks to a high enough level, I forgot where I found the X-01.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> i thought x-01 was between t45 and t60 protection wise. it5's definitely the prettiest.


X-01 is the best one. Especially if you upgrade the helmet light to red and paint the armour black.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Sight*. I finally got the best armor and weapons in the game at level 40, which means there is absolutely no reason to be exploring or trying to find materials any further. I'm off to finish the main quest and uninstall this game until modders can create whole new worlds with their own quests and stories that Fallout 4 never had.


Got to agree with @boredgunner on this one, if you are at level 40 then you really do have a LOT of the game left undone. There are quests all over the place that involve all sort of whacky Fallout goodness. I can understand doing some main quest's if you havent done any yet though, seeing as you need to do it to unlock quite a bit of the larger qest lines and so on. That said if you only have


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Picking a faction


left then I would say you have just skipped past large parts of the game. Getting the best armour/weapon isn't what Fo4 is about after all, in fact your fine running arund with pipe weapons and basic clothing for large parts of the game.

Your free to play the game as you wish though, but I would consider doing more wuests if I was you seeing as you have already bought the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've only found one set of X-01 power armour, but my lockpicking perk wasn't high enough when I did find it. When I got my lockpicking perks to a high enough level, I forgot where I found the X-01.
> X-01 is the best one. Especially if you upgrade the helmet light to red and paint the armour black.


Not sure which one you mean as I find them all over the place (I currently have 3 complete sets and 3 nearly complete ones), but you can always find a full set at


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



court 35 on the top floor. Just walk around in the eastern part of central Boston and you'll find a building named Court 35, it's not marked on the map though.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It can also be said that contrast/blacks don't make up for low resolution or PPI. Most PC gamers do sit pretty close to their monitor, hence why 1080p is generally despised around these parts. The 1440p 144 Hz screens all use a very light AG coating that's closer to semi glossy than matte.
> 
> But I do agree with most of your points (lots of what you say is flat out correct), and I also think contrast and blacks are underrated by PC gamers. I can't wait to replace my XB270HU, but I'm waiting until I can do so without downgrading my resolution and losing variable refresh rate. Fallout 4 in particular needs this PPI/resolution for me, since I find it to be too aliased at 1080p even with TAA (I'm far more anal about aliasing than almost everyone else). Enough downsampling would help but I wonder how it runs in this game.


You are making me wish I went with 1440 p. At the time I was thinking pure performance, but I would rather be more future proof since I plan to upgrade graphics cards maybe in 2016. I'm really surprised you already want to replace your monitor. I was considering the 1080p version of it when I bought mine. What would you go with next?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> You are making me wish I went with 1440 p. At the time I was thinking pure performance, but I would rather be more future proof since I plan to upgrade graphics cards maybe in 2016. I'm really surprised you already want to replace your monitor. I was considering the 1080p version of it when I bought mine. What would you go with next?


But is it even worth? Not even twice the pixels compared to 1080p. 4K should be the upgrade from 1080p


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Hey guys could use a bit I help I am stumped.

I have Nexus Mod Manager as well as Fallout 4 Configuration Tool setup and trying to install a few mods. The problem is when the game starts I see no evidence that the mods have activated but Mod Manager says they should have.

I have tried launching the game from Steam and Mod Manager with no mods actually activating. HELP


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> You are making me wish I went with 1440 p. At the time I was thinking pure performance, but I would rather be more future proof since I plan to upgrade graphics cards maybe in 2016. I'm really surprised you already want to replace your monitor. I was considering the 1080p version of it when I bought mine. What would you go with next?
> 
> 
> 
> But is it even worth? Not even twice the pixels compared to 1080p. 4K should be the upgrade from 1080p
Click to expand...

4k is hard to push, that may change next gen, but a pair of 980s doesnt cut it. I wish I had not jumped the gun with 4k. Most of the time I set a custom widescreen resolution of 3440x1440 or 3840x1600 and can stay at or higher than 60 fps, but 4k is a no go for FO4. Resolution alone is not the whole story, and actually I think is a bad metric for gauging what is acceptable or not...we should use screen size, pixel density, and distance from screen to get a bigger picture of how much of an upgrade a new monitor is. Going up in resolution and size simultaneously doesnt really net any fidelity upgrade, just a bigger field of view...while staying the same size but increasing resolution will. Even if you just move further back from the monitor will make the pixels blend together better, but at the price of field of view...

Here is a nifty little site that should help explain my take on the whole thing. If you fall in retina or higher, and you like the size of your screen, you wont benefit from a higher resolution.
http://isthisretina.com/


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Here is a nifty little site that should help explain my take on the whole thing. If you fall in retina or higher, and you like the size of your screen, you wont benefit from a higher resolution.
> http://isthisretina.com/


This is an awesome site, thank you for posting it. This explains why I love my 2560x1080 and cannot make people understand how awesome it is for gaming. I sit 41" from my monitor and according to the site my perfect distance is 42.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> This is an awesome site, thank you for posting it. This explains why I love my 2560x1080 and cannot make people understand how awesome it is for gaming. I sit 41" from my monitor and according to the site my perfect distance is 42.


yeah, I keep getting crap when I mention that I play on a 1080p 24" monitor, but at 1m distance that's really not a problem. Still would love me some 8k monitors though


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> yeah, I keep getting crap when I mention that I play on a 1080p 24" monitor, but at 1m distance that's really not a problem. Still would love me some 8k monitors though


Higher resolution always sounds neat but it is kind of like chasing a bigger car. At the end of the day the trip and company on the trip is more important than the car you drive.

I have tried 2560x1440, 4K and 3440x1440 and in the end my gaming experience is more enjoyable for me on my 2560x1080.I can easily keep games between above a minimum of 50 FPS which means the freesyn on this monitor works perfect. I have taken crap from a lot of people about my choice of monitor and yet all my games are silky smooth and look great.

I am really excited to seem BenQ, AOC and LG all bringing VA panels to 2560x1080 at 144Hz, to me these will be perfect gaming monitors.

At the end of the day the higher resolutions sound impressive and have impressive statistics. But and statistics do not always mean a better gaming experience.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Higher resolution always sounds neat but it is kind of like chasing a bigger car. At the end of the day the trip and company on the trip is more important than the car you drive.
> 
> I have tried 2560x1440, 4K and 3440x1440 and in the end my gaming experience is more enjoyable for me on my 2560x1080.I can easily keep games between above a minimum of 50 FPS which means the freesyn on this monitor works perfect. I have taken crap from a lot of people about my choice of monitor and yet all my games are silky smooth and look great.
> 
> I am really excited to seem BenQ, AOC and LG all bringing VA panels to 2560x1080 at 144Hz, to me these will be perfect gaming monitors.
> 
> At the end of the day the higher resolutions sound impressive and have impressive statistics. But and statistics do not always mean a better gaming experience.


Happy with my 4K 32ich BenQ. Come from a 27 inch 1440p it's much better


----------



## bombastinator

I'm sure i would love my not quite 4k crossover 30q5p IF I COULD GET IT TO WORK WITH MY NVIDIA 970!! Sorry. its a bit of a frustration.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Fallout 4 exploring isn't just about equipment. It's about finding highly detailed places with unique presentation and that tell a story of their own, although it's true that some places just look cool, contain loot, and don't tell much of a story.


I find that 4 has a lot of places that just contain loot with no real backstory to them. You go in expecting to get involved in something but there's nothing there.

It's more realistic in that regard than 3 or NV was.


----------



## MonarchX

Is it me or do mines in this game simply don't explode when stepped-on? I run around across those mine traps that you are supposed to disarm and they NEVER explode!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it me or do mines in this game simply don't explode when stepped-on? I run around across those mine traps that you are supposed to disarm and they NEVER explode!


Did you take the sneak perks? I forget which one of the stealth related perks does it, but yeah...its in the perk tree.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is it me or do mines in this game simply don't explode when stepped-on? I run around across those mine traps that you are supposed to disarm and they NEVER explode!


There is an unlockable perk that allows you to step over enemy traps and mines without them setting off. If you don't have that perk then I don't know why.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Here is a nifty little site that should help explain my take on the whole thing. If you fall in retina or higher, and you like the size of your screen, you wont benefit from a higher resolution.
> http://isthisretina.com/
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome site, thank you for posting it. This explains why I love my 2560x1080 and cannot make people understand how awesome it is for gaming. I sit 41" from my monitor and according to the site my perfect distance is 42.
Click to expand...

I sit about 40-45" (depending on how I am sitting) from my 49" 4k, and it only requires 38" to be retina+...got to love a deep desk!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> There is an unlockable perk that allows you to step over enemy traps and mines without them setting off. If you don't have that perk then I don't know why.


It's number 3 in the sneak tree. i can confirm through repeated death that mines in game not only explode if you step on them, but even if you get near them, but if you have the perk theyno longer do this and turn into handy little collectibles that can be sold in stores, or used to blow up npcs without the perk. After collecting a mess of them I killed swan with them. it took LOTS of mines. Regular frag mines dont even go very far into his DR I laid every mine i had which included a bunch of frag cryos and plasma. Not sure how many. Definitely over a dozen frag. I also agroed him with a fatman, which took off less than a third of his health(!)


----------



## candy_van

I have Sneak maxed out (and about 9/10 AGL with a few clothing buffs) - but certain enemies are still much more likely to sniff you out regardless.
Gunners? Poop can hit the fan easily after you down one or two of them - whereas super mutants are dumber than sacks of hammers lol.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I have Sneak maxed out (and about 9/10 AGL with a few clothing buffs) - but certain enemies are still much more likely to sniff you out regardless.
> Gunners? Poop can hit the fan easily after you down one or two of them - whereas super mutants are dumber than sacks of hammers lol.


Seems logical to me that a trained mercenary band/gang would be more efficient than super mutants thats mot from the masters army. Raiders are also significantly easier to deal with than gunners.

That said... Other than the highway ramp and quincey I never really had to much trouble with them.


----------



## bombastinator

[Rant] OMG i want a decent inventory sorter so FREAKIN bad!!! [/rant]


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> [Rant] OMG i want a decent inventory sorter so FREAKIN bad!!! [/rant]


So much crap...

at least in Skyrim we had SkyUI and we didn't pick up EVERY SINGLE THING THAT WASN'T NAILED DOWN!


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So much crap...
> 
> at least in Skyrim we had SkyUI and we didn't pick up EVERY SINGLE THING THAT WASN'T NAILED DOWN!


I know I did, but honestly that was just because of all the other mods I had installed that needed that bucket or whatever to be made... Honestly though I really would have thought Bethesda learned this by now, the most popular mods for all of their games have been inventory sorters... You know, right after the unofficial patches


----------



## bombastinator

There were mods that had good ways around it. basically they were "terminal" interfaces that sent this type of item to thisand such container. even that would be enough. What it looks like though is they intended to set up anb inventory sorter but never finished it. A few things like power armor will only display inventory items relevant to power armor..

with everything else you get the whole stack though, and it's enough to drive a person batty..

If I was doing it there are two ways to fix it.
1)_ there would be one more build station: a grinder. anything you throw into it is rendered into components. there is no aluminum oil can (which is NOT made of aluminum grrr...) which may or may not become 3 steel and an oil. You put it in, poof! components. Dont know if you want components? put it in something else.

these components are available to all linked stations. the construction station is just for construction. A given station displays inventory only pertaining to that build, which is to say any items or item part stored there, and the rendered components in the grinder. That's it. You can't put a broken table lamp in the weapon station. it wont be visible in your transfer inventory.

2) Allow the player to name owned containers and define the kinds of objects that can be put in them. This by itself would solve 90% of the issue.

both 1 and 2 would be nice, but one3 or the other would work. something has to be done theough. I sp[e\nd 80% of my time staring at my inventory stack.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So much crap...
> 
> at least in Skyrim we had SkyUI and we didn't pick up EVERY SINGLE THING THAT WASN'T NAILED DOWN!


It's up to you to choose what to pick up in both games, and in both games you can pick up every single thing that's not nailed down. It is more useful to pick up every little thing in FO4 of course, although I think the Junk category works just fine. My main problem is Misc-I feel too many things are sorted into it. UI mods will come when G.E.C.K. is released I'm sure.


----------



## candy_van

Spoiler: I don't think this is really a spoiler but just in case (armor related):



Finally got the ballistic weave unlocked from Tinker Tom - I'm doing over 200 now damage/energy resistance with military fatigues, heavy combat armor and some assorted perk'd arm/leg pieces.
It's weird how he will sell armored suits and stuff but I can't do that to the suit I keep around for CHR checks etc. Also thought you'd be able to do this to hats and stuff (usually have military cap), but oh well.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't think this is really a spoiler but just in case (armor related):
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the ballistic weave unlocked from Tinker Tom - I'm doing over 200 now damage/energy resistance with military fatigues, heavy combat armor and some assorted perk'd arm/leg pieces.
> It's weird how he will sell armored suits and stuff but I can't do that to the suit I keep around for CHR checks etc. Also thought you'd be able to do this to hats and stuff (usually have military cap), but oh well.


You'll want Armorsmith Extended if you want the ballistic mod on any item


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I don't think this is really a spoiler but just in case (armor related):
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the ballistic weave unlocked from Tinker Tom - I'm doing over 200 now damage/energy resistance with military fatigues, heavy combat armor and some assorted perk'd arm/leg pieces.
> It's weird how he will sell armored suits and stuff but I can't do that to the suit I keep around for CHR checks etc. Also thought you'd be able to do this to hats and stuff (usually have military cap), but oh well.


Not all gear can use that type of armor mod which is why you must use a mod like Azefore linked.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody been to FO4 nexus today? The CBBE innie mod has made it into the front page hopper. You open the page and you are greeted by three highly detailed anatomy lessons. I really dont care one way or another if that stuff is hosted on the website, but my wife was walking by...AWKWARD!!!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody been to FO4 nexus today? The CBBE innie mod has made it into the front page hopper. You open the page and you are greeted by three highly detailed anatomy lessons. I really dont care one way or another if that stuff is hosted on the website, but my wife was walking by...AWKWARD!!!


You can filter out adult tagged mods.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody been to FO4 nexus today? The CBBE innie mod has made it into the front page hopper. You open the page and you are greeted by three highly detailed anatomy lessons. I really dont care one way or another if that stuff is hosted on the website, but my wife was walking by...AWKWARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can filter out adult tagged mods.
Click to expand...

I use adult mods...gore enhancement, dismemberment overhaul, cbbe...so that is a no go...I am just surprised at the image they decided to put up on the front page.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I use adult mods...gore enhancement, dismemberment overhaul, cbbe...so that is a no go...I am just surprised at the image they decided to put up on the front page.


It only pops up if you have view adult files tagged, Otherwise it won't be up there. Also adult files don't show up unless you log in.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I use adult mods...gore enhancement, dismemberment overhaul, cbbe...so that is a no go...I am just surprised at the image they decided to put up on the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> It only pops up if you have view adult files tagged, Otherwise it won't be up there. Also adult files don't show up unless you log in.
Click to expand...

I guess its just not to my taste, but I am not going to filter the good mods out!

different subject:

I would happily give up all fast travel if I could have a motorcycle...For pete's sake, there is a huge car factory! There is technology to make synthetic human beings, laser guns, flying warships...but the two stroke engine is a complete mystery....astonishing.

Realistically, I know that the gamebryo engine would sputter and die loading cells that fast...the shadows alone would kill it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

There is a mod for new Vegas that adds bikes and cars, there is also the fact that we have horses in all of the elder scrolls games. Really, they should be able to introduce it if they really wanted to.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> There is a mod for new Vegas that adds bikes and cars, there is also the fact that we have horses in all of the elder scrolls games. Really, they should be able to introduce it if they really wanted to.


I guess for vehicles to be a mechanic, they'd want to make a repairing system for vehicles opposed to making working vehicles sitting out in the world. Although Raider camps and the like should occasionally have a working vehicle stored there.


----------



## superhead91

Bethesda really needs to make a new engine, or seriously overhaul Creation/Gamebryo. Some of the graphics in FO4 are almost laughable for a 2015 game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Bethesda really needs to make a new engine, or seriously overhaul Creation/Gamebryo. Some of the graphics in FO4 are almost laughable for a 2015 game.


In all fairness, some of the graphics in almost every 2015 game are laughable (like the opening sequence in The Witcher 3). But I hear you, some of the textures look like they came from Morrowind (Skyrim had some textures this bad too). This isn't even engine related. The engine actually handles graphics quite well, although ambient occlusion is visibly lacking in indoor areas, and its outdoor lighting is far better than indoor lighting.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> In all fairness, some of the graphics in almost every 2015 game are laughable (like the opening sequence in The Witcher 3). But I hear you, some of the textures look like they came from Morrowind (Skyrim had some textures this bad too). This isn't even engine related. The engine actually handles graphics quite well, although ambient occlusion is visibly lacking in indoor areas, and its outdoor lighting is far better than indoor lighting.


It's not necessarily the textures, those can always be replaced. One of the things that bugs me the most is the terrible elastic looking clothing. It's terribly obvious that it's all one texture and it deforms when the character moves. It just looks so bad.


----------



## slickwilly

As expected I received Fallout 4 as a Christmas gift from my daughter and grand children.
Game looks good, rain drops on the visor of my power armor is annoying but a nice touch, enter face menu while better than Skyrim's is still lacking, I just played FO3 for the first time so the game is still fresh in my mind, I think the Ghouls in FO3 looked better than the Ghouls in FO4, IMHO the Ghouls in FO4 look like something out of a DX8 action horror game.
During my growth period (settlement construction) I found the cabin foundations to make great walls but while they will snap together on a vertical plan (side by side) they do not snap together on the Horizontal plan (stacking) can't wait for the concrete block mod, or better yet a concrete slap mod.
I patiently await the release of the Creation kit.

The game has a 64 bit O/S requirement but it installed itself in to the existing Steam folder that is in Programs X86 file folder, has it been confirmed that the game is actually coded for 64 bit?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> As expected I received Fallout 4 as a Christmas gift from my daughter and grand children.
> Game looks good, rain drops on the visor of my power armor is annoying but a nice touch, enter face menu while better than Skyrim's is still lacking, I just played FO3 for the first time so the game is still fresh in my mind, I think the Ghouls in FO3 looked better than the Ghouls in FO4, IMHO the Ghouls in FO4 look like something out of a DX8 action horror game.
> During my growth period (settlement construction) I found the cabin foundations to make great walls but while they will snap together on a vertical plan (side by side) they do not snap together on the Horizontal plan (stacking) can't wait for the concrete block mod, or better yet a concrete slap mod.
> I patiently await the release of the Creation kit.
> 
> The game has a 64 bit O/S requirement but it installed itself in to the existing Steam folder that is in Programs X86 file folder, has it been confirmed that the game is actually coded for 64 bit?


It's confirmed that the game is actually 64-bit. I don't think any game will auto install into the regular Program Files folder on a 64-bit OS.


----------



## slickwilly

I guess I should have checked the Nexus before I posted seems someone has already made a mod that makes the cabin foundation blocks stack-able, meaning they will snap to one another, it can be frustrating trying to get those blocks to stack straight so that when you construct a wall that is 20 blocks in length and 2 blocks high the end blocks are still lined up top to bottom.

Thanks for the info BoredGunner.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I guess I should have checked the Nexus before I posted seems someone has already made a mod that makes the cabin foundation blocks stack-able, meaning they will snap to one another, it can be frustrating trying to get those blocks to stack straight so that when you construct a wall that is 20 blocks in length and 2 blocks high the end blocks are still lined up top to bottom.
> 
> Thanks for the info BoredGunner.


Placing a wall on top of one and then a floor/roof on top of that again seems to work for me. I'll totally install the concrete mod though on my new play through (sort of screwed up my current one).


----------



## slickwilly

I saw a video showing how to build a tree house using a clipping exploit, it also showed how to get to blocks stack square with each other using a wooden stair case, the one with a first and second floor, the Stair case will snap to the first block and the second block will snap to the stair case, it also showed how to move an entire construct as one unit.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Lol yeap. My birthday is tomorrow and I haven't bought an action figure in over 10 years. Figured I treat myself!


My Bioshock collection.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/77777777777.jpg.html


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> [Rant] OMG i want a decent inventory sorter so FREAKIN bad!!! [/rant]


Weapon/armor wise I just rename them to 001 LASER RIFLE 002 10MM PISTOL 001 LEFT LEG 002 RIGHT LEG and so on.

I have removed weight limit in my game so a better organiser is really something I need.
Around 30000 pounds of eq IIRC (about 13.6 Tons).I pick up literally everything.
Lack of glue still remains a problem.

I removed it for the same reason as Fallout 3. In Fallout 3 I was playing with the limit until pretty much end of campaign when I decided to remove the limit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I removed the limit when escaping Enclave bunker


As to carry as much Enclave power armor suits/plasma rifles as possible.


----------



## funfordcobra

ummm why when I logged on today I'm a goul?

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/2015-12-28_00002.jpg.html


----------



## andrews2547

Did you/someone install mods?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> ummm why when I logged on today I'm a goul?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/2015-12-28_00002.jpg.html


That is not a good look for you!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did you/someone install mods?


That'd make a good prank actually. Go on someone's PC, install a mod that makes the PC either a ghoul or a Super Mutant.


----------



## bombastinator

iirc your char CAN become a ghoul. i don't think its that easy to do it without knowing it, but the human attention span is full of surprises


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> iirc your char CAN become a ghoul. i don't think its that easy to do it without knowing it, but the human attention span is full of surprises


What if you play in FP only? Is there a cut scene that happens when you turn into a ghoul or does it just happen with no warning?


----------



## candy_van

If it's not from a mod, then all I can think of is you are constantly irradiated and actually can become a ghoul or maybe ghoulish perk maxed out went haywire?
AFAIK it wasn't ever confirmed you could play as a ghoul though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You'll want Armorsmith Extended if you want the ballistic mod on any item


Thanks for the link will have to keep that on retainer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not all gear can use that type of armor mod which is why you must use a mod like Azefore linked.


Yea it just seems silly that if Tom can modify something like suit I can't but it's not a big deal since I won't wear stuff like that for combat / exploring anyway.


----------



## Alpina 7

FINALLY got around to getting Fallout 4 for PC. i chose to get it for my PC instead of Ps4 simply because of the better graphics and dual screen support. Well, i pop in the game last night and i cant seem to figure out how to hell to get it to show on both screens. so i wasted 2 hours messing with settings instead of playing the actual game and i had to work this morning so barely got in play time in . Can anyone tell me why the hell my resolution (3840) isn't listed.... it only goes up to 1920....


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> FINALLY got around to getting Fallout 4 for PC. i chose to get it for my PC instead of Ps4 simply because of the better graphics and dual screen support. Well, i pop in the game last night and i cant seem to figure out how to hell to get it to show on both screens. so i wasted 2 hours messing with settings instead of playing the actual game and i had to work this morning so barely got in play time in . Can anyone tell me why the hell my resolution (3840) isn't listed.... it only goes up to 1920....


Odd, mine's on 3840 w/ no mods. Maybe verify cache?


----------



## candy_van

I only play at 1080p but I'm sure you could just manually set the resolution you want in a .ini file


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> FINALLY got around to getting Fallout 4 for PC. i chose to get it for my PC instead of Ps4 simply because of the better graphics and dual screen support. Well, i pop in the game last night and i cant seem to figure out how to hell to get it to show on both screens. so i wasted 2 hours messing with settings instead of playing the actual game and i had to work this morning so barely got in play time in . Can anyone tell me why the hell my resolution (3840) isn't listed.... it only goes up to 1920....


You have multi-screen support enabled in your GPU driver software (Hyrdavision for AMD and "Set up Multiple Displays" for NVIDIA)?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I only play at 1080p but I'm sure you could just manually set the resolution you want in a .ini file


This^

C:\Users\*****\Documents\My Games\Fallout4\Fallout4Prefs.ini

where ***** is your user name

makes these two lines like this:

iSize W=3840
iSize H=2160


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Odd, mine's on 3840 w/ no mods. Maybe verify cache?


How do i do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I only play at 1080p but I'm sure you could just manually set the resolution you want in a .ini file


how do i do this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You have multi-screen support enabled in your GPU driver software (Hyrdavision for AMD and "Set up Multiple Displays" for NVIDIA)?


Nvidia, GTX980 Ti G1....

i tried both ways with it on and off. when its enabled my games loads on the right screen and the left screens goes black. No idea how to get it on both =(


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This^
> 
> C:\Users\*****\Documents\My Games\Fallout4\Fallout4Prefs.ini
> 
> where ***** is your user name
> 
> makes these two lines like this:
> 
> iSize W=3840
> iSize H=2160


Ok, sounds simple enough. thanks guys Repps. ill report back tonight.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok, sounds simple enough. thanks guys Repps. ill report back tonight.


While this is the correct way to force this, I'm still wondering why it's not in your options, and it was in mine from the get go. Seems there's another issue somewhere.


----------



## Alpina 7

yea im curious to know that as well... it list only like 6 sizes. ill screen shot it tonight.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> yea im curious to know that as well... it list only like 6 sizes. ill screen shot it tonight.


Along with the info people listed above, see anything that's amiss from this comparison screenshot?



Edit: Picture was just to show that resolution is in the base game, as forced res's will leave the drop box blank.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Along with the info people listed above, see anything that's amiss from this comparison screenshot?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Picture was just to show that resolution is in the base game, as forced res's will leave the drop box blank.


yes, mine looks exactly like that. everything's the same, except in the resolutions, the highest i can choose is 1920


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> yes, mine looks exactly like that. everything's the same, except in the resolutions, the highest i can choose is 1920


Double check that everything for multi-panel support is enabled with your drivers etc first perhaps that's something with it.
Worst case though as stated you can just force it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Lack of glue still remains a problem.


If you need adhesive:

1) grow tatos
2) grow corn
3) grow mutfruit
4) have a water purifier

Combine all at a cooking station for adhesive. As long as you grow enough of these crops you'll have nearly infinite amount of adhesive. I never run out of that anymore.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Double check that everything for multi-panel support is enabled with your drivers etc first perhaps that's something with it.
> Worst case though as stated you can just force it.


This and also, will it make a difference if the two screens you have are different frequencies/ refresh rates, different GPU ports (ie. one in DVI/ one in DP), different graphics cards if you're running SLI?


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Was just thinking I would LOVE to see a mod that would let you turn the Vault you just left into a settlement. It has power, clean water supply, easily defendable, plenty of room for beds, grow crops around the parameter and your protected from radiation storms and other elemental catastrophes.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Was just thinking I would LOVE to see a mod that would let you turn the Vault you just left into a settlement. It has power, clean water supply, easily defendable, plenty of room for beds, grow crops around the parameter and your protected from radiation storms and other elemental catastrophes.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/5820/?

Includes Lexington Overpass and Vault 111


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> If you need adhesive:
> 
> 1) grow tatos
> 2) grow corn
> 3) grow mutfruit
> 4) have a water purifier
> 
> Combine all at a cooking station for adhesive. As long as you grow enough of these crops you'll have nearly infinite amount of adhesive. I never run out of that anymore.


And the best thing you can do is cram water purifiers wherever possible. Water farms are sooooooo profitable. I never pay for anything with caps anymore. I crammed a couple big purifiers in the puddle at the drive in even, lol.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> And the best thing you can do is cram water purifiers wherever possible. Water farms are sooooooo profitable. I never pay for anything with caps anymore. I crammed a couple big purifiers in the puddle at the drive in even, lol.


I did the same, how do you extract the water from the pumps? I've not played around with them much, but I too have one at the drive in.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I did the same, how do you extract the water from the pumps? I've not played around with them much, but I too have one at the drive in.


Excess generated is dumped into your workbench, much like the caps from local shops.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Excess generated is dumped into your workbench, much like the caps from local shops.


OOOOOHHHH... So I probably have tons of caps and bottled water just sitting in my bench inventory lol


----------



## Alpina 7

should i wait to mod things till i play the game and get threw a few levels OR should i mod it right away and then play? seems like a very complex game


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> should i wait to mod things till i play the game and get threw a few levels OR should i mod it right away and then play? seems like a very complex game


First playthrough little to no mods. Second playthrough, no limits! This is how most people go about it but you can do it however you want. Though with that being said, I do find they'll be some mods out there that are 100% needed no matter what your doing.


----------



## candy_van

I'm not so sure I'll actually do a 2nd play through on this one, with how things are setup and how much time I've already put into this one....I'll probably just create a save point where I gotta pick a faction and then see how the different endings go.

That's essentially what I did in New Vegas.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> First playthrough little to no mods. Second playthrough, no limits! This is how most people go about it but you can do it however you want. Though with that being said, I do find they'll be some mods out there that are 100% needed no matter what your doing.


Yeah, That's what i was curious about. Like what ones are recommended for "better" game play... like better graphics or scenery mods. etc...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yeah, That's what i was curious about. Like what ones are recommended for "better" game play... like better graphics or scenery mods. etc...


I recommend getting "improvement" mods right off the bat. What if you play it unmodded, enjoy it somewhat but never return to it? You'll never know what it's like with good mods in this case. I use the mods listed *here* (I couldn't remember them all off the top of my head).

I've been really enjoying the settlement mod listed there that removes settlement size limit. I've been making some awesome places.


----------



## bajer29

I have NEXUS mod manager installed. I have a few mods installed that are very minor and don't interrupt vanilla game play. If I find that they are giving me issues, I just uninstall them with a single click and go about my day


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I recommend getting "improvement" mods right off the bat. What if you play it unmodded, enjoy it somewhat but never return to it? You'll never know what it's like with good mods in this case. I use the mods listed *here* (I couldn't remember them all off the top of my head).


Thank you!! exactly what i needed. Repped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I have NEXUS mod manager installed. I have a few mods installed that are very minor and don't interrupt vanilla game play. If I find that they are giving me issues, I just uninstall them with a single click and go about my day


Yea i just found out about it this morning ill be downloading once i get home. what Graphics cards you guys using and what kind of Fps you getting? mine didn't go under 59-60 yesterday and very curious what will happen when i remove that lock. 100FPS? im on a Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gaming clocked @ 1515 MHz and 3800MHZ memory ...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thank you!! exactly what i needed. Repped
> Yea i just found out about it this morning ill be downloading once i get home. what Graphics cards you guys using and what kind of Fps you getting? mine didn't go under 59-60 yesterday and very curious what will happen when i remove that lock. 100FPS? im on a Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gaming clocked @ 1515 MHz and 3800MHZ memory ...


I wouldn't recommend removing the FPS lock. A lot of the physics engine is tied to the FPS. Weird things will happen and you'll get very, very frustrated.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Thank you!! exactly what i needed. Repped
> Yea i just found out about it this morning ill be downloading once i get home. what Graphics cards you guys using and what kind of Fps you getting? mine didn't go under 59-60 yesterday and very curious what will happen when i remove that lock. 100FPS? im on a Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gaming clocked @ 1515 MHz and 3800MHZ memory ...


Do not remove the lock. Anything above around 75hz and the game gets glitch. If you do remove the lock use a frame rate capper to keep it under 75 FPS.

For mods I am enjoying a Touch of Green and All Trees Have Leaves. It has been 200 years after all, nature would be recovering. I also use Craftable Ammo and True Storms.


----------



## Alvarado

Yup, never, ever, remove the fps cap in a Bethesda title.


----------



## Wihglah

What frame rate cap??

I never touched mine and I'm getting waaay above 100FPS most of the time??


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> What frame rate cap??
> 
> I never touched mine and I'm getting waaay above 100FPS most of the time??


You running window'd border-less or fullscreen?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Do not remove the lock. Anything above around 75hz and the game gets glitch. If you do remove the lock use a frame rate capper to keep it under 75 FPS.


Yeah 75 FPS seems to be the ceiling for me. 80 and above is unplayable as my hit detection fails unless I'm at point blank range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yup, never, ever, remove the fps cap in a Bethesda title.


Pretty much. Morrowind actually gave me no issues in my limited testing. Oblivion, Skyrim, and FO3 get very glitchy physics at over 60 FPS. FO4 can at least go up to 75 without any real problems.


----------



## funfordcobra

What's weird about the fps lock is that I never had to set anything to increase it to 100fps. It just automatically sets the cap at 100 on the x34. Also at 100 fps I did not notice any physics breaking effects from it in about 200 hours playtime.

It's not like skyrim it seems. No exploding rooms when you open the door. Could be gsync remedies that?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> What's weird about the fps lock is that I never had to set anything to increase it to 100fps. It just automatically sets the cap at 100 on the x34. Also at 100 fps I did not notice any physics breaking effects from it in about 200 hours playtime.
> 
> It's not like skyrim it seems. No exploding rooms when you open the door. Could be gsync remedies that?


The reason why I was asking @Wihglah if he was running in fullscreen or borderless was I wanted to mention that if your running borderless and have your desktop's refresh rate set to 100Hz, your OSD could show you that frequency and not actual in-game frequency or FPS.


----------



## joeh4384

Does SLI work in this game yet?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Does SLI work in this game yet?


yes


----------



## funfordcobra

not well though


----------



## DBEAU

What ever happened to that Geforce Fallout 4 Tweak Article. It was up for like 1 day and then vanished, never to be seen again. I wonder if Bethesda made them take it down. It had some very good info in it about tweaking .ini


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What ever happened to that Geforce Fallout 4 Tweak Article. It was up for like 1 day and then vanished, never to be seen again. I wonder if Bethesda made them take it down. It had some very good info in it about tweaking .ini


Probably a combination of use with premature drivers that make the graphed results dated as opposed to now and some contradictory settings guidance for a lot of users because of the massive drop in frames in some of the city places with shadow distance and the like.

My best guess, why they haven't let someone take ~6 hours in a day to edit and polish the article at this point is beyond me.


----------



## Alpina 7

Went into the settings, changed the resolution and everything's working perfect! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Does SLI work in this game yet?


I think "sort of" would be the correct response. Getting the game to do anything above console game levels is quite difficult. 1440p, >60FPS, anything like that, you have to fight the design of the game. SLI and crossfire are merely more of the same.

That said, you CAN do them. There are however config files to edit, scripts to run, and other garbage.


----------



## funfordcobra

My game is infected. I'm a goul and now father is. No mods.. Just sli tweaks and ini resolution edit. Lots of console commands. Maybe I hit a random one..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> not well though


Really? I get great scaling and pretty much even usage out of both cards. I had to do some mismatched profile stuff at launch, but since patch+driver update it has been hands off and just works. SLI does not however fix the CPU boundness of the game, so you can have low GPU usage and still be under your target frame rate. But it wont be the GPUs fault.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Crossfire straight up doesn't work. Almost two months and nothing from AMD..


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> You running window'd border-less or fullscreen?


Fullscreeen

1440p up to 144fps

in Ultra


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

To the original post we should add a section on good and bad mods. Think it would be helpful.

On that note I have recently playing with Working Food Planters (http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1490/?)

The concept of this mod is very cool and when it was working was awesome, notice I said when it was working. Recently I noticed my planters where gone. Well sort of. You see the settlers are seeing them and working them as if all is well. I however cannot access to move or harvest them and cannot see them. I tried a few different suggested fixes and nothing solves the issue. I finally went back to the save right after i built them and they where there again.

This is sadly a trend I am seeing with many of the mods that use plugins or ESP files. The game right now breaks those on some launches and if you do not catch it early the breakage will corrupt game play and create a real mess.

Has anyone else noticed other mods that show these kinds of issues?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Fullscreeen
> 
> 1440p up to 144fps
> 
> in Ultra


Weird... I'm not sure what else would cause FO4 to run at higher FPS by default.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> My game is infected. I'm a goul and now father is. No mods.. Just sli tweaks and ini resolution edit. Lots of console commands. Maybe I hit a random one..


....um... you're aware that's not how it works right?

My suspicions:

1) "Poopin" prank.
someone accessed your game when you left it open aned messed with it. Little brothers, frat bros and neglected wives are all prime candidates. If it turns out neglected wife it qualifies as an epic win worthy of news coverage btw. I actually kind of hope this is true. i would laugh my butt off.

2) you have steam beta on.
steam beta is more or less a license for the devs to mess with your game an use you as a guinea pig. I suspect I am suffering this problem mostly because i am waaaaay too into settlement construction and making them completely impervious to any attack. (it can be done. It's very expensive) I have noticed the number of allowed objects in a settlement vary over time as well as my cute trick of building a gigantic water purification plant in sanctuary to generate large amounts of income at low levels (thus funding the expensive settlement construction) come to naught as water production dropped from 183/day to 20.

3) you took the ghoul perk without noticing (see #1)

4) you have exposed an undocumented game mechanic. There are lots of them. Do you like to walk around carrying a lot of radiation and use radaway only when you have over 300 rads? If I was puttiong in a turn to ghoull mechanic it's one behavior i'd consider.


----------



## Alpina 7

SO, I got around to playing last night for the first time for a solid 3 hours. Guys, i dont know why everyone complains about the game. Its a BLAST to play. Graphics are Great and i could see myself playing this game for the next year no problem. I also LOVE LOVE the old school music from fallout 3... My fav game Ive played so far. My ONLY complain is things arnt really explained that great. For someone who has played this game it was kind of easy figuring it out , but for a new comer i can see where they'd be confused as hell.

A few questions...

Im trying to plant crops for my for my group, but only got to 60%.. do i just walk around and loot till i find more seed / crops?

Also, whats up with the Dog not following me when i say " come on boy"

Anyways. Very happy overall with the game. cant imagine what fallout 5 will look like.


----------



## MonarchX

In Fallout 2 there used to be a perk specifically for Laser and Plasma weapons. There isn't one in Fallout 4, is there? It kind of sucks because I maxed out Non-Automatic Rifle Perk. Now fully modded Assault Rifle ends up being the most powerful weapon I have. It is even more powerful than fully modded Plasma Sniper Rifle and fully modded laser Gatling Gun.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> SO, I got around to playing last night for the first time for a solid 3 hours. Guys, i dont know why everyone complains about the game. Its a BLAST to play. Graphics are Great and i could see myself playing this game for the next year no problem. I also LOVE LOVE the old school music from fallout 3... My fav game Ive played so far. My ONLY complain is things arnt really explained that great. For someone who has played this game it was kind of easy figuring it out , but for a new comer i can see where they'd be confused as hell.


I daresay 3 hours is far from enough time to really fairly judge a game, especially a large open-world game like Fallout. You may still like it after playing it for 50 hours, but I would reserve judgment until you spend more time in the game.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I daresay 3 hours is far from enough time to really fairly judge a game, especially a large open-world game like Fallout. You may still like it after playing it for 50 hours, but I would reserve judgment until you spend more time in the game.


True... Thats my opinion so far. ill know more when im halfway threw the game and know exactly what i like and hate.

want to help answer my questions though? =)

Also, do i keep that armor suit on while i play? or are they available to find threw out the world? Personally i find it very annoying.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> True... Thats my opinion so far. ill know more when im halfway threw the game and know exactly what i like and hate.
> 
> want to help answer my questions though? =)
> 
> Also, do i keep that armor suit on while i play? or are they available to find threw out the world? Personally i find it very annoying.


You have to assign settlers to crops for them to produce food for your settlement. You can tell if a crop has a settler assigned to it by highlighting it in workshop mode. If the vault boy silhouette is green it has a settler assigned. If it is red a settler is not assigned. This goes for any assignable thing in settlements.

Not sure about your dogmeat issues.

As for power armor, you can leave it at your settlement, just take the fusion core out or NPCs can use it. There will be a power armor helmet icon on your map that shows the location of your power armor. You will find more sets of power armor in the wasteland. Your power armor is powered by fusion cores so you need them to use it.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You have to assign settlers to crops for them to produce food for your settlement. You can tell if a crop has a settler assigned to it by highlighting it in workshop mode. If the vault boy silhouette is green it has a settler assigned. If it is red a settler is not assigned. This goes for any assignable thing in settlements.
> 
> Not sure about your dogmeat issues.
> 
> As for power armor, you can leave it at your settlement, just take the fusion core out or NPCs can use it. There will be a power armor helmet icon on your map that shows the location of your power armor. You will find more sets of power armor in the wasteland. Your power armor is powered by fusion cores so you need them to use it.


Ok thats cool. Honestly why would they make assigning setters to tasks so difficult? i tried to figure that out for 30 minutes last night and couldn't. i hope it doesn't take me forever to figure this out. Like, i planted the crop. and there was one guy working on them.. can he be in charge of all the crops? why wouldn't they automatically know what to do? thats dumb

Whats this DogMeat you speak of? i know nothing about that


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok thats cool. Honestly why would they make assigning setters to tasks so difficult? i tried to figure that out for 30 minutes last night and couldn't. i hope it doesn't take me forever to figure this out. Like, i planted the crop. and there was one guy working on them.. can he be in charge of all the crops? why wouldn't they automatically know what to do? thats dumb


I want to say each settler can do like 6 crops or something at a time; There's some arbitrary number. Also if you don't assign settlers to jobs, they EVENTUALLY will take up a job that's not filled. Eventually being the key word


----------



## candy_van

They pretty much explain nothing in this game, it's almost entirely YOYO status for "how-tos" with anything.
Most recent one I found out about was if you put a bell in the settlement you can call all your followers with it who you've sent there.

Personally I find settlements in and of themselves to be more of a chore than anything, aside from getting Sanctuary up and running I haven't done much at all.
I might build a sweet setup on Spectacle Island though - if I get the ambitiion or boredom to do it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok thats cool. Honestly why would they make assigning setters to tasks so difficult? i tried to figure that out for 30 minutes last night and couldn't. i hope it doesn't take me forever to figure this out. Like, i planted the crop. and there was one guy working on them.. can he be in charge of all the crops? why wouldn't they automatically know what to do? thats dumb
> 
> Whats this DogMeat you speak of? i know nothing about that


Lol that's just one of the irritations of settlement building. The game tells you almost nothing and just expects you to figure it out. It's very irritating.

Dogmeat is the dog's name.


----------



## 7akata

I kind of want a large and more frequent attack mod, as you rank up defense; 86 hours in and I never have attacks on my main base







I wouldn't mind playing settlement building as a tower defense


----------



## Alpina 7

Hmmm... Maybe they want us to think "what would i do in real life in this situation" then do? lol

Who knows.

cant wait to get home and play more tonight.


----------



## superhead91

More like "We spent so much time making the settlement stuff we didn't have time to put the instructions or any decent quests in"


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> More like "We spent so much time making the settlement stuff we didn't have time to put the instructions or any decent quests in"


THEN we'll release a book they have to pay for to learn all about it.



If they're not smart enough to just use the internet.


----------



## bombastinator

if your problem is you don't have enough crops to plant, one solution is to wait till the plant produces and can be harvested, then hand harvest it yourself and plant it. Slow, but effective. if I can give you a hint about what to plant if you have a choice


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



plant tatos wherever possible. you will rarely have enough of them. muttfruit and corn as well, but they seem to produce well. tatos seem to be the stumbling block. i think the settlers like to eat them first or something. The reasson is vegtable paste in the utility cooking menu. vegetable paste is 5 adhesive(!) You will be making a lot of vegetable paste if you mod weapons at all.

the other crops are less useful. gourds and carrots are somewhat useful, as there are a few cooking recipies for them, but melons seem to be a cash only crop. muttfruit are twice as productive as other crops and as a result will wind up being a cash crop unless you are careful about how many you plant. this is not a bad thing except in a "but what i need is tatos!" capacity



if you want to change a crop, hand harvest it (because no reason to waste) then send the plant to the workshop and place what you want them to grow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can settlers die from falling off long stairs or tall buildings? Does anyone know?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> if your problem is you don't have enough crops to plant, one solution is to wait till the plant produces and can be harvested, then hand harvest it yourself and plant it. Slow, but effective. if I can give you a hint about what to plant if you have a choice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> plant tatos wherever possible. you will rarely have enough of them. muttfruit and corn as well, but they seem to produce well. tatos seem to be the stumbling block. i think the settlers like to eat them first or something. The reasson is vegtable paste in the utility cooking menu. vegetable paste is 5 adhesive(!) You will be making a lot of vegetable paste if you mod weapons at all.
> 
> the other crops are less useful. gourds and carrots are somewhat useful, as there are a few cooking recipies for them, but melons seem to be a cash only crop. muttfruit are twice as productive as other crops and as a result will wind up being a cash crop unless you are careful about how many you plant. this is not a bad thing except in a "but what i need is tatos!" capacity
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to change a crop, hand harvest it (because no reason to waste) then send the plant to the workshop and place what you want them to grow.


Thank you! repped. exactly the answer i was looking for

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> THEN we'll release a book they have to pay for to learn all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> If they're not smart enough to just use the internet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> More like "We spent so much time making the settlement stuff we didn't have time to put the instructions or any decent quests in"


Lmao. pretty much


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can settlers die from falling off long stairs or tall buildings? Does anyone know?


settlers are immortal. they become incapacitated on death though, and may or may not get it together until you appear. If you come back to a settlement and you have several settlers sitting on the round that get up when they see you , you have a problem.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> They pretty much explain nothing in this game, it's almost entirely YOYO status for "how-tos" with anything.
> Most recent one I found out about was if you put a bell in the settlement you can call all your followers with it who you've sent there.
> 
> Personally I find settlements in and of themselves to be more of a chore than anything, aside from getting Sanctuary up and running I haven't done much at all.
> I might build a sweet setup on Spectacle Island though - if I get the ambitiion or boredom to do it.


yes. The game is massively under documented. even with various guide websites working night and day it is STILL under documented.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> settlers are immortal. they become incapacitated on death though, and may or may not get it together until you appear. If you come back to a settlement and you have several settlers sitting on the round that get up when they see you , you have a problem.


Thanks! I can start building tree houses now then!


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> I kind of want a large and more frequent attack mod, as you rank up defense; 86 hours in and I never have attacks on my main base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind playing settlement building as a tower defense


You can arrange for that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Choose a settlement near a road that npcs travel. Starlight is one. get a single machinegun to partially cover the roadat it's extreme range. fairly near the pool works. the machingun will then aggro every hostile mob that travels the road. you should get regular supermutant, mirelurk, and raider invasions, along with the occasional bloatfly

The other way to do it is simply set up a crappy defense. If your population+food > defense number you will be attacked more often..


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> You can arrange for that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Choose a settlement near a road that npcs travel. Starlight is one. get a single machinegun to partially cover the roadat it's extreme range. fairly near the pool works. the machingun will then aggro every hostile mob that travels the road. you should get regular supermutant, mirelurk, and raider invasions, along with the occasional bloatfly
> 
> The other way to do it is simply set up a crappy defense. If your population+food > defense number you will be attacked more often..


Yeah, I'm aware of this. I'm more looking for the I want a bajillion defenses and huge raids, not a gimicked way with no defenses. Someone will mod it in eventually, or I can be lazy and console it in; Just wanted something more... immersive.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! I can start building tree houses now then!


yes and no. incapacitated settlers aren't a whole lot less useless than dead ones. i suggest using the railings in rightmost construction catagory.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of this. I'm more looking for the I want a bajillion defenses and huge raids, not a gimicked way with no defenses. Someone will mod it in eventually, or I can be lazy and console it in; Just wanted something more... immersive.


TGM while you build and make a ridiculous defense grid, then spawn a whole bunch of enemies right outside the gates?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> yes and no. incapacitated settlers aren't a whole lot less useless than dead ones. i suggest using the railings in rightmost construction catagory.


I thought you can only using railings on floors. Can you put them along stairs too?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Weird... I'm not sure what else would cause FO4 to run at higher FPS by default.


G-Sync?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> G-Sync?


No, I have Gsync on my monitor and enabled in NVIDIA controle panel. By default I only got 60FPS. What settings do you have for NCP?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I thought you can only using railings on floors. Can you put them along stairs too?


afaik only at the to and bottomn. settlers genmerally dont wander off stairs though. One set of really long stairs as the only enterance may cause problems. you may want a double set.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of this. I'm more looking for the I want a bajillion defenses and huge raids, not a gimicked way with no defenses. Someone will mod it in eventually, or I can be lazy and console it in; Just wanted something more... immersive.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Wish there was a more robust system for raids on owned settlements. At the moment, it's pretty sparse and flaky.

There is a mod that has pretty good raids but unfortunately each raid is "summoned" by the player through console. Not exactly immersive. That being said, I don't use it for that reason. Can't wait for a really good settlement raid mod to come out. I'm sure there will be one eventually.


----------



## boredgunner

The only thing I wish was documented (that wasn't) is how to power light bulbs and similar light sources. It makes no sense in the game since you don't actually wire them directly. Everything else regarding settlement building makes sense and I had no problem figuring out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> In Fallout 2 there used to be a perk specifically for Laser and Plasma weapons. There isn't one in Fallout 4, is there? It kind of sucks because I maxed out Non-Automatic Rifle Perk. Now fully modded Assault Rifle ends up being the most powerful weapon I have. It is even more powerful than fully modded Plasma Sniper Rifle and fully modded laser Gatling Gun.


It was a skill in Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, and Fallout: New Vegas (not a perk). I don't remember seeing a perk for energy weapons in Fallout 4 either, they're affected by the general automatic and semi-automatic perks.


----------



## bombastinator

looking to confirm anecdotal evidence:

In the endgame here and I find myself frantically buying everythbing on offer that contains fiber optics. I am noticing that if you have too many microscopes and biometric scanner stored they become hard to find in stores, but if you hand scrap them so you have none stored all of a sudden you can find them again. Anyone else seeing this? This could very well be subjective misinterpretation, which is why i ask.


----------



## cravinmild

anyone build the "stairway to heaven" (prebuilt wood stairs stacked until you reach max height) with a prebuilt house on top. I cant get my settlers to go up all the stairs to use their beds.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> anyone build the "stairway to heaven" (prebuilt wood stairs stacked until you reach max height) with a prebuilt house on top. I cant get my settlers to go up all the stairs to use their beds.


lol, I'll try this later.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, I'll try this later.


While listening to stairway to heaven yeah?


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I find that 4 has a lot of places that just contain loot with no real backstory to them. You go in expecting to get involved in something but there's nothing there.
> 
> It's more realistic in that regard than 3 or NV was.


If you read notes or computer terminals you find the stories of what happened there. Its kinda cool.


----------



## candy_van

I really liked the terminal story of the Raider camp at the the pier. I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't been there yet though


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



they used to be minutemen but had to start robbing people to stay alive once their supplies crapped out


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Remember guys, like Skyrim, most of the lore and backstories are documented but out of the way. You can find what happened to most places by reading terminal entries.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I really liked the terminal story of the Raider camp at the the pier. I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't been there yet though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they used to be minutemen but had to start robbing people to stay alive once their supplies crapped out





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I read one that confirmed the mayor of Diamond City was in fact a Synth.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I read one that confirmed the mayor of Diamond City was in fact a Synth.


Ha, I think I remember that, maybe it was up in the office somewhere?
If not I'd guess it'd be at CIT, but I haven't gotten in there yet - just getting to the point now for it...you know at like level 42 lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I really liked the terminal story of the Raider camp at the the pier. I won't spoil it for anyone who hasn't been there yet though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they used to be minutemen but had to start robbing people to stay alive once their supplies crapped out


Found that one last night, interesting twist...I like it.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Ha, I think I remember that, maybe it was up in the office somewhere?
> If not I'd guess it'd be at CIT, but I haven't gotten in there yet - just getting to the point now for it...you know at like level 42 lol.


I'm at level 52 and I don't think I'm even close to mid-point of the story.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> If you read notes or computer terminals you find the stories of what happened there. Its kinda cool.


Not saying there are none. There are plenty that have back stories.

But there are quite a few with none as well. No terminals, no notes.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm at level 52 and I don't think I'm even close to mid-point of the story.


I was definitely heading in that direction. it'sa killing my life though, so i elected to dive right at the main story line at around level 22, as soon as I would extricate myself from the constant colony collapses and raids. I drastically overbuilt settlement defenses such that they were more or less impervious to attack, and am just finishing up some of the railroad quests. Hopefully they will net me an armor upgrade. After that final arc and i'm done. lvl 50 atm, which tells you what a pain it was to consolidate and stabilize the settlements. The minuteman game is just way way way too long. I
spent most of the game feeling trapped and unable to actually adventure. Plus it just keeps friocking going... every time I get one more or less together theres a "{go build another settlement" quest i am not allowed to refuse.

That bit really really sucks. NPCs should not assign quests without consent. If I had to make only one change in the game that would probably be it. in order to get out of their trap you have to blow them off and hide from them because if you even get near the nab you. i wouldnt say its not immersive, but it does suck all kinds of unpleasant things


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I was definitely heading in that direction. it'sa killing my life though, so i elected to dive right at the main story line at around level 22, as soon as I would extricate myself from the constant colony collapses and raids. I drastically overbuilt settlement defenses such that they were more or less impervious to attack, and am just finishing up some of the railroad quests. Hopefully they will net me an armor upgrade. After that final arc and i'm done. lvl 50 atm, which tells you what a pain it was to consolidate and stabilize the settlements. The minuteman game is just way way way too long. I
> spent most of the game feeling trapped and unable to actually adventure. Plus it just keeps friocking going... every time I get one more or less together theres a "{go build another settlement" quest i am not allowed to refuse.
> 
> That bit really really sucks. NPCs should not assign quests without consent. If I had to make only one change in the game that would probably be it. in order to get out of their trap you have to blow them off and hide from them because if you even get near the nab you. i wouldnt say its not immersive, but it does suck all kinds of unpleasant things


Yeah, I'm about to say to heck with the settler quests and come back as 100% minutemen faction and try to finish those out in my next play-through. My problem is I'm too busy easter egg hunting and exploring.


----------



## candy_van

I'm not sure what happened to my minute man quests


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I freed the castle a while back, then got the artillery set up and nothing has come up since as a main quest for them other than stupid settlement ones that never end. I've just been doing RR, Brotherhood and soon Institute things


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Remember guys, like Skyrim, most of the lore and backstories are documented but out of the way. You can find what happened to most places by reading terminal entries.


On that note, I've noticed the less significant terminal backstories are more boring in FO4 compared even to FO3. I don't think one terminal bored me in FO3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I freed the castle a while back, then got the artillery set up and nothing has come up since as a main quest for them other than stupid settlement ones that never end. I've just been doing RR, Brotherhood and soon Institute things


I'm pretty sure the final Minutemen main quest is excavating the Castle (going through the collapsed underground part). I won't spoil it since it seems like you might not have done it. You get the quest by talking to a new character who arrives at the Castle at some point (I got it long after initially capturing the Castle and setting up artillery).


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to my minute man quests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I freed the castle a while back, then got the artillery set up and nothing has come up since as a main quest for them other than stupid settlement ones that never end. I've just been doing RR, Brotherhood and soon Institute things


Have you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



tested the artillery? That's the part I was having trouble with. I missed the dialogue that said to throw the artillery smoke grenade marker-thing. Also, the castel really doesn't have much more to do with the minutemen quests other than setting up the radio station (that I know of). There are still quests for liberating/ cleaning up settlements, but more is added if you listen to the radio station I believe. That being said, try talking to Preston in Sanctuary or Ronnie at the castle.



EDIT: Sounds like boredgunner knows what he's talking about lol I'll shut up now.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Have you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> tested the artillery? That's the part I was having trouble with. I missed the dialogue that said to throw the artillery smoke grenade marker-thing. Also, the castel really doesn't have much more to do with the minutemen quests other than setting up the radio station (that I know of). There are still quests for liberating/ cleaning up settlements, but more is added if you listen to the radio station I believe. That being said, try talking to Preston in Sanctuary or Ronnie at the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sounds like boredgunner knows what he's talking about lol I'll shut up now.


Yep I got to test it out and it was fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On that note, I've noticed the less significant terminal backstories are more boring in FO4 compared even to FO3. I don't think one terminal bored me in FO3.
> I'm pretty sure the final Minutemen main quest is excavating the Castle (going through the collapsed underground part). I won't spoil it since it seems like you might not have done it. You get the quest by talking to a new character who arrives at the Castle at some point (I got it long after initially capturing the Castle and setting up artillery).


Ah OK, so I guess it will just "happen" then. I might pop back over and see if anyone new has shown up before i go back to spectacle island (I've been meaning to make my house there)


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to my minute man quests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I freed the castle a while back, then got the artillery set up and nothing has come up since as a main quest for them other than stupid settlement ones that never end. I've just been doing RR, Brotherhood and soon Institute things





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



they appear on minuteman radio and if you get anywhere near the minuteman dude in sanctuary.they also happen if you are simply standing in the castle or near an activated minuteman radIO. You may have enough unfinished minuteman quests on that they have stopped giving them to you. A success by sloth solution i find not to my taste.


----------



## boredgunner

So after building my stairway to heaven, I started transforming it into something that resembles *Turok's Treetop Village*. I'll post pics when it's complete. It's outrageous what you can make in this game.


----------



## bombastinator

The height is nice. what drives me nuts is barriers don't actually work unless they snap or occlude (ie you glitch them with massive jumping about and taking advantage of holes in the mapping), and junk fences don't snap at all. This means FUNCTIONALl defenses are made out of only three or four objects total, because everything else is flawed. you can make wild non functional stuff, but if you actually want it to stop- raiders everything looks basically the same: A very large concrete foundation partially but not completely ringing the area with metal walls on top and lights or watchtower pods strategically placed, with whatever almost completely useless structure they saddled you with on the inside. 90% of the time it's a hindrance rather than a help and id rather burn it down. I think ive found 3 or 4 structures that are a real significant asset to the property.

There is no such thing as a structure that defends against weather so everyone should be long dead.

All prefabs have basic shack floors making them nearly useless as modular objects. the big ones seem deliberately wasteful of space and nearly impossible to place useful stuff inside.

additional build objects that would be game changing:

small concrete based and/or double thick SMALL floor tiles
junk fencing that snaps. or if it doesnt snap at least has edges that can be placed close enough together that mobs can't simply walk between them.
metal or wood fencing that is too tall for mobs to jump over. or simply walk through. Why even have it at all? it's nothing but a trap for the new player. That applies to about 80% of all objects for that matter.
machine guns that werent so loud they make your teeth ache. I stopped using them entirely if i had any kind of choice. They're awful to be around.
metal overhang walls with windows.

Oh! NPCS THAT CLOSE DOORS AFTER THE OPEN THEM! I gave up on doors. They're pointless.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So after building my stairway to heaven, I started transforming it into something that resembles *Turok's Treetop Village*. I'll post pics when it's complete. It's outrageous what you can make in this game.


If I can get the settlers to work correctly I am moving all my towns into the sky. Water and Food obviously not but everything else will be in cloud city, lazers defending and strobe lights along the bottoms lol


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> If I can get the settlers to work correctly I am moving all my towns into the sky. Water and Food obviously not but everything else will be in cloud city, lazers defending and strobe lights along the bottoms lol


Water is an issue. So will crops. Of course crops are semi-self replacing at a cost of happiness.
my early stuff was all kind of in the sky. Small base, one heavily defended door, and a gigantic cantilevered gravity defying second and occasionally third floor. The issue i found was the overhang. if mobs get under it they're immune to turret fire.

what might work:

floor 1) one, two, or four large tiles square on dirt. This is so you can fit water pumps. No flooring. Gonna have to find a really flat bit of ground.

floor 2) same size as floor one, but tack a bunch of small tiles around the outside of the walls and litterally encrust them with high grade turrets. The ring cannot be solid or they will hide under it. One maybe two small tiles each, but a bunch of them. Hopefully you can get cross coverage interlocking fire from turrets mobs are not under through the holes.

Floor 3) anything you frickin want. the only thing that can attack you is brotherhood vertibirds.

the issues will all be in the base. You Have to get stairs wide enough that settlers wont pile up. This may mean 2x3 square is the minimum. middle section filled entirely with 4 sets of stairs, giving you one double staircase. The short sides have a row of small tiles for landings.

Oh, and absolutely a feed trough outside. if a bramen gets stuck on those stairs youre hosed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> If I can get the settlers to work correctly I am moving all my towns into the sky. Water and Food obviously not but everything else will be in cloud city, lazers defending and strobe lights along the bottoms lol


I didn't think of the strobe lights. I finished mine, I actually had to cut back on size because Sanctuary has already become slightly unstable because of it. ******ed but hilarious and pretty cool.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












































































Some NPCs appear up there. Marcy Long seems to like it.


----------



## crucible

Anyone tried benching the game when installed in an SSD? Are load times better?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone tried benching the game when installed in an SSD? Are load times better?


Yes, but I can't say if the load times are better since I never tried it when installed on an HDD.









I'm very picky about load times though and Fallout 4's load times are what I consider quite fast, but not faster than modded Skyrim on an HDD (Gamebryo has always been fast with loading times despite the scale of the game).


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> If I can get the settlers to work correctly I am moving all my towns into the sky. Water and Food obviously not but everything else will be in cloud city, lazers defending and strobe lights along the bottoms lol
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think of the strobe lights. I finished mine, I actually had to cut back on size because Sanctuary has already become slightly unstable because of it. ******ed but hilarious and pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some NPCs appear up there. Marcy Long seems to like it.
Click to expand...

Ha, your a very nice landlord. I gave them a single flight of stairs all the way up with a small landing on top with a house. No railings, if they fall then they will remember to be more careful the next time lol. Do your settlers spend much time up there? Mine get bunched up on the stairs and I end up having to go up in build mode and delete the stairs they are all on. Funny watching them all fall to the ground in a heap. Sometimes I will even push them off and laugh as they fall .... or jump off the highest point and land on someone is fun too ..... in my powersuite mind you.... I just die if I fall wearing just my undergarments. Looks like I have to make some changes and give my settlers a better life


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone tried benching the game when installed in an SSD? Are load times better?


Its really not bad either way. I have certainly experienced much worse load times on HDDs in older titles. The only time I ever even think about the loading is when I have to leave a building to fast travel, i.e. load twice back to back.

The biggest thing I found that improved load times is to use this:

sResourceDataDirsFinal=
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1

Instead of listing all of the resource folders. If I understand it (its been explained to me, but I am not a pro-modder), it skips the step of asking the engine "where am I getting this asset from" each time a duplicate is called in both the .bsa and loose data folders, and just uses loose files by default.

As for actual benchmarks...no...I just have two mirrored installs, one on SSD to play, and one on HDD for testing mods before bringing them over to my save file. The SSD is quicker for sure.

Edit: We need a mod that lets you fast travel if you are within 10 yards of any open world facing door.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


I also think Fallout 4 and Skyrim's load times are fast compared to other open world games like GTA V. Are there any more advantages on having Fallout installed on an SSD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


Thanks for the ini settings. NMM keeps pestering me with that settings and I'm always ignoring it.

Anyone know a good retex for power armors? Most of the vanilla paint schemes look kinda bland and the Hot Rod scheme is noi my kind of thing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> I also think Fallout 4 and Skyrim's load times are fast compared to other open world games like GTA V. Are there any more advantages on having Fallout installed on an SSD?


Eventually some mods may slow down loading times, and SSDs might help prevent that to some extent. I've experienced this with Fallout: New Vegas, with AWOP hitting loading times hard but SSDs speeding it up.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> I also think Fallout 4 and Skyrim's load times are fast compared to other open world games like GTA V. Are there any more advantages on having Fallout installed on an SSD?
> Thanks for the ini settings. NMM keeps pestering me with that settings and I'm always ignoring it.
> 
> Anyone know a good retex for power armors? Most of the vanilla paint schemes look kinda bland and the Hot Rod scheme is noi my kind of thing.


it may be placebo but I don't see the loading transitions in the open world since putting it on a ssd...it was installed on a wd black and during loading the outdoor objects I would occasionally get some micro stutter...that's fully gone since going to ssd...


----------



## MonarchX

I wonder if there will be CBBE for Males. I like how CBBE makes Females look more natural and has all these add-ons, but males still look kind of crappy to me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I wonder if there will be CBBE for Males. I like how CBBE makes Females look more natural and has all these add-ons, but males still look kind of crappy to me.


Used to be some type of enhanced males mods for skin, faces, beards, etc in Skyrim, not sure if the demand is there for it though lol


----------



## MonarchX

I advice against using iNumHWThreads now. It does exactly what ENB developer says it does. It screws up far-away physics and can cause instability, but setting it to 4 or 8 doesn't improve performance at all. If you were to download Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini with every single possible settings at default values, then you'd see Hyper-Threading is already enabled for practically all effects, except Decals, for which I would also NOT force Threaded Rendering.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Eventually some mods may slow down loading times, and SSDs might help prevent that to some extent. I've experienced this with Fallout: New Vegas, with AWOP hitting loading times hard but SSDs speeding it up.


Thanks. Looks like I won't be transferring Fallout to my HDD after all.

Found an exploit in Back Street Apparel where you can have an infinite amount of missile launchers (trap inside a big pipe) if the area hasn't been cleared yet.


----------



## Alpina 7

So far Ive downloaded like 15+ mods. love them all, the ONLY one i have had issues wish is the Weapons Rack.... put MOST my weapons on it went to go play again my board wasn't there.. and now the weapons just sit on the bar wall. When i "TAKE" them they dont go into my weapons inventory. so now they are just a decoration basically. ***


----------



## FreeElectron

Did they fix the game time being tied to fps issue?
Does this game support fps higher than 60 without bugs?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did they fix the game time being tied to fps issue?
> Does this game support fps higher than 60 without bugs?


up to 75ish before physics starts to become noticeably screwy.

I would lock at 60 for best game physics, just like skyrim.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did they fix the game time being tied to fps issue?
> Does this game support fps higher than 60 without bugs?


Its Bethesda so no, don't go over 60.

Edit: They've only released one patch since release so nothing else has been "fixed"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> up to 75ish before physics starts to become noticeably screwy.
> 
> I would lock at 60 for best game physics, just like skyrim.


Bugs at 70-75 FPS are minor though, I actually find it worth capping it to 75 for the extra high fame rate smoothness. The only bugs I see are rare exaggerated collision physics.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Bugs at 70-75 FPS are minor though, I actually find it worth capping it to 75 for the extra high fame rate smoothness. The only bugs I see are *rare exaggerated collision physics*.


That happens even at frame rates 60 and under. Last night, I shot a guy with a sniper and his headless corpse flew into the sky, never to be seen again. Things like that make me laugh though. Getting pelted to death by pots and pans in Skyrim wasn't fun, but watching dead bodies shoot off like fireworks is always amusing.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did they fix the game time being tied to fps issue?
> Does this game support fps higher than 60 without bugs?


The game being tied to a lower frame rate limit is not a bug but rather a design choice. The game works fine at rates up to around 75 FPS, anything over risks breaking the game.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The game works fine at rates up to around 75 FPS, anything over risks breaking the game.


Again,

no it doesn't.

Up to 120fps with NO issues.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Again,
> 
> no it doesn't.
> 
> Up to 120fps with NO issues.


You're a wizard...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Again,
> 
> no it doesn't.
> 
> Up to 120fps with NO issues.


Yes, the risk is there even if you are a miracle worker. Animations and physics speed up greatly at 120 FPS, and when I'm over 80 my hit detection breaks (my shots no longer register).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The game works fine at rates up to around 75 FPS, anything over risks breaking the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Again,
> 
> no it doesn't.
> 
> Up to 120fps with NO issues.
Click to expand...

interlacing?


----------



## Alpina 7

So which one is it guys? ive got a high end GPU and would love to unlock my frame rate, but i dont wanna break my game lol....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So which one is it guys? ive got a high end GPU and would love to unlock my frame rate, but i dont wanna break my game lol....


Try it. Apparently there is a 1% chance it will just work with no issues what-so-ever. Good luck









There really is no harm in trying. Just keep quick-saving, so if you get stuck (literally) you can reload.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So which one is it guys? ive got a high end GPU and would love to unlock my frame rate, but i dont wanna break my game lol....


Turn off vsync in the INI files. If it does break your game, it would be due to the frame rate being too high. You can then use MSI afterburner or similar software to limit the frame rate to something higher than 60.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Try it. Apparently there is a 1% chance it will just work with no issues what-so-ever. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really is no harm in trying. Just keep quick-saving, so if you get stuck (literally) you can reload.


Or you can use the *tcl* console command.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Turn off vsync in the INI files. If it does break your game, it would be due to the frame rate being too high. You can then use MSI afterburner or similar software to limit the frame rate to something higher than 60.


Yup there's not much harm in trying. I disabled V-Sync and I use NVIDIA Inspector to cap its frame rate to 75, since I have no real issues at up to 75 FPS. 80 is where things get bad for me.


----------



## inedenimadam

This discussion reminds me of the first few minutes of Skyrim with an unlocked framerate.
(not my video)


----------



## jodybdesigns

Just play the game as designed and enjoy it. Be glad that Bethesda was nice enough to make an open mod game. They could have jammed it up our anal cavities and said "Here deal with it, we're rich and well, you're not, so there."

Everyone knows how terrible this engine is. I mean it doesn't even support cars and they stuck a subway train to an NPC's head and made it run really fast in Fallout 3. I mean if that isn't some half rigged crap I don't know what is.

If development could take advantage of Duct tape, our games would be 10% code and 90% tape.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This discussion reminds me of the first few minutes of Skyrim with an unlocked framerate.
> (not my video)


lmao. Skyrim definitely is the worst Gamebryo/Creation engine game in this regard though. If my frame rate goes to 61 or so, wagons fly across the whole map and corpses fly into the sky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Just play the game as designed and enjoy it. Be glad that Bethesda was nice enough to make an open mod game. They could have jammed it up our anal cavities and said "Here deal with it, we're rich and well, you're not, so there."


I think we all have the right to complain about such primitive coding. Also the last patch partially broke mod support.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This discussion reminds me of the first few minutes of Skyrim with an unlocked framerate.
> (not my video)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROFL!


But I bet he was getting at least 120FPS. I'm sure it was a good trade-off.


----------



## Alpina 7

Ok so could someone send me a tutorial or instructions on how to unlock my frame rate? ill do it tonight and report back.

Nevermind... Here is is if anyone wants to try it...

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501&tscn=1447077828


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Ok so could someone send me a tutorial or instructions on how to unlock my frame rate? ill do it tonight and report back.
> 
> Nevermind... Here is is if anyone wants to try it...
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=551069501&tscn=1447077828


Pretty sure Fallout 4 Configuration Tool also has a checkbox for V-Sync. I recommend this tool to everyone.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Can anyone tell me if a 2GB 960 can run FO4 Ultra with mods? The most GPU intensive mod I have at home is the True Storms - Wasteland Edition but I have a Titan Black at home. Trying to purchase a new GPU for work. Thinking about 2GB or 4GB 960 or a 970.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if a 2GB 960 can run FO4 Ultra with mods? The most GPU intensive mod I have at home is the True Storms - Wasteland Edition but I have a Titan Black at home. Trying to purchase a new GPU for work. Thinking about 2GB or 4GB 960 or a 970.


1080p? Get a 970 and hope you won't suffer from its VRAM design.


----------



## Wihglah

FPS is a bit small but in the top right corner.

linky: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0I3xJu0OWg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 1080p? Get a 970 and hope you won't suffer from its VRAM design.


Yes 1080p. There is a flaw with the VRAM?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Yes 1080p. There is a flaw with the VRAM?


Not sure if it's still a problem these days but there was a huge uproar about it. The last 500 MB is much slower than the rest, causing stutter when VRAM use is over 3.5 GB. Too bad FO4 hates AMD, making the R9 390 a poor choice for it.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Not sure what you mean about hating AMD running fine the systems I have using AMD cards.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Not sure what you mean about hating AMD running fine the systems I have using AMD cards.


It performs much better on NVIDIA than AMD in general (it's a NVIDIA Gameworks game after all).


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Performs better is hardly "hates". At 3440x1440 on a 390 a friend is getting around 60 FPS so hate seems a bit strongly worded.


----------



## MonarchX

I have 20GB of new HD textures installed now and my VRAM usage goes to 4096GB quite often outside and sometimes inside. I do use uGridsToLoad=9, so that may be the main reason for such heavy VRAM utilization, but I can't play this game with anything less than uGridsToLoad=9. Distance views look terrible even with uGridsToLoad=7.

*This is an excellent mod -http://Gritty saturated Commonwealth clothing and armor] Gritty Saturated Commonwealth Cloth and Armor[/URL]*. I know that simply sharpened textures with increased contrast tend to sort of suck, but not in this case. I only replaced clothing and armor for which there are no better mods. The result is amazing! Vanilla game NPC's have terrible clothing with low resolution textures. This mod improves it drastically without looking cheap.

I should seriously start taking good screenshots and posting them here, should I?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if a 2GB 960 can run FO4 Ultra with mods? The most GPU intensive mod I have at home is the True Storms - Wasteland Edition but I have a Titan Black at home. Trying to purchase a new GPU for work. Thinking about 2GB or 4GB 960 or a 970.


My son is running it on a EVGA 960 SSC 2G, everything max except God Rays that he turned down to low. His monitor is 1680x1050. He said he has 15 mods or so loaded currently, but I don't know which ones. It runs fine on his system.

I have a 4G 960 running 1920x1200 and max memory usage reported in FO4 I have seen is 2.6G, (all max with God Rays low). I would imagine 2G would be fine, if it is maxing at 2.6G it is probably not doing a lot of garbage collection and could get away with less.

edit - that 2.6G max is without mods, I imagine big texture packs could push that higher.


----------



## jodybdesigns

My 7950 plays fallout 4 ultra 1440p with god rays to low and several texture mods. Game runs great.


----------



## obikenobi27

Can the OP get an update to include overclock.net mod recommendations? Seems like a good idea to help out the folks who just got the game and would like to get a jump start in the modding aspect.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Can the OP get an update to include overclock.net mod recommendations? Seems like a good idea to help out the folks who just got the game and would like to get a jump start in the modding aspect.


Just go to http://www.nexusmods.com/ click the game you want to mod, install NMM (link at top of nexus page), click the walkthrough link for new users: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/news/12660/? and your off modding. Nexus can sort mods by popularity. It's not very difficult to use either









EDIT:

List of top files for the curious http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/top/?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I recommend:

Armorsmith Extended (w/ AKCR)
True Storms
Improved Map with Visible Roads
Worsin's Immersive Power Armor Paint
Full Dialogue
Value Per Weight Indicator
Homemaker - Expanded Settlements
SSEx
Better Warning for Attacked Settlements
Snap & Build - Bunker, Greenhouse, Industrial Bridges


----------



## mr. biggums

this is all the mods I use gets the game to a good place and ignores the stupid hacking terminals


As mentioned many times in this thread download the easy configuration tool, it lets you disable vsync, change fov and much more without having to modify the ini in a text editor makes it much easier for beginners.


----------



## Alpina 7

Unlocked my frame rate and I'm officially wry stable after an hour of gameplay (so far) hitting 110-130 fps average. Hell ya!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 1080p? Get a 970 and hope you won't suffer from its VRAM design.


I'm running a 970 @ 1440p with several texture mods and Ugrids @ 7 with other .ini tweaks geared towards quality. No problems yet. I think the 3.5/.5 VRAM issue is way overblown.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'm running a 970 @ 1440p with several texture mods and Ugrids @ 7 with other .ini tweaks geared towards quality. No problems yet. I think the 3.5/.5 VRAM issue is way overblown.


What is your ram usage tho? I guarantee your not hitting your 3.5 cap.

I am running several texture mods with the config tweaks @ 1440p and I am getting around 3.2gb of usage with a r9 380x.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> What is your ram usage tho? I guarantee your not hitting your 3.5 cap.
> 
> I am running several texture mods with the config tweaks @ 1440p and I am getting around 3.2gb of usage with a r9 380x.


Exactly. So what does it matter? If I can max out, with texture mods, all at 1440p and not hit a VRAM limit then I don't see a problem.

Regardless, it's been shown that what windows reports your VRAM usage at is a grey area because while it may be allocating that much it doesn't necessarily need that much.

When everyone was in that 970 3.5/.5 uproar they had to super-sample the most VRAM intensive game (shadows of mordor) at ridiculous resolutions (+4K) with 8xMSAA to even hit the VRAM limit.

I'm not worried about it.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Exactly. So what does it matter? If I can max out, with texture mods, all at 1440p and not hit a VRAM limit then I don't see a problem.
> 
> Regardless, it's been shown that what windows reports your VRAM usage at is a grey area because while it may be allocating that much it doesn't necessarily need that much.
> 
> When everyone was in that 970 3.5/.5 uproar they had to super-sample the most VRAM intensive game (shadows of mordor) at ridiculous resolutions (+4K) with 8xMSAA to even hit the VRAM limit.
> 
> I'm not worried about it.


Eh, the 970 will be good for years to come (it's kinda like the new 8800GT). I never had any negative things to say about the 970. They are really good cards IMO. But there are TONS people out there capping out the ram usage, going over into the 500mb pool, and getting awful performance. It's almost undeniable.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think the 3.5/.5 VRAM issue is way overblown.


It is, as are the issues posted the other way. Way to many mountains when all we have are molehills.


----------



## inedenimadam

A few minutes @ 3440x1440 with 980s...pretty much always bumping around where a 970 would show issues. 134 mods, many high res textures and high poly meshes, ugrids to 7.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> A few minutes @ 3440x1440 with 980s...pretty much always bumping around where a 970 would show issues. 134 mods, many high res textures and high poly meshes, ugrids to 7.


with Bethesda games modded with high res textures it can easily exceed that 3.5 limit...I've tapped out my 290s at 1080p on skyrim before using the warod with increased increased spawns


----------



## Alpina 7

What game uses over 3-4 Gigs of ram anyway.never seen My 980TI G1 go over 4 GB..that's with 20 or so mods on fallout, maxed out @ 3840x1080...

Even on my flight Simulator X maxed out with dozens of scenery and texture mods its stays below 4... 980TI's are way over kill, let alone 2 of them.. 970's are more realistic in my opinion. Best bang for the buck. And don't even get me started on the Titans.. I'm
Benching better numbers and didn't have to pay the $1100++ price tag .


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Dying Light @1440p is using 3.5 - 4GB VRAM for me


----------



## BradleyW

AC Unity, Syndicate, FC4, Mordor, Dying Light, GTAV all used around 3.8GB VRAM for me. (1080p Ultrawide - 2.7MP).


----------



## Azefore

Mordor will 5GB easy when you put in the HD file pack and enable ultra textures on 1440p, point of doing so not sure but it's what I saw


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Mordor will 5GB easy when you put in the HD file pack and enable ultra textures on 1440p, point of doing so not sure but it's what I saw


Shadow of Mordor is what PC ports of games should be. Not only well optimized to look and run as well on consoles, but also providing the customization to allow the $5,000 rigs to crank it up to Crysis 11 graphics. Too bad WB Games couldn't do the same with Batman: Arkham Knight.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor is what PC ports of games should be. Not only well optimized to look and run as well on consoles, but also providing the customization to allow the $5,000 rigs to crank it up to Crysis 11 graphics. Too bad WB Games couldn't do the same with Batman: Arkham Knight.


Well, the compression and VRAM allocation is not so great and the CPU single and/or multi threaded performance is not great either, compared to something like AC Unity.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, the compression and VRAM allocation is not so great and the CPU single and/or multi threaded performance is not great either, compared to something like AC Unity.


Still, the game ran and looked excellent on my old GTX 660. It gave a performance equivalent, or marginally better, than consoles. AC Unity was an awful experience until I upgraded to a GTX 980 (even now the game only runs at a mere 40 frames per second). Optimization isn't perfect for either game, but Shadow of Mordor impressed me with its PC port. Also, this is all 1080p gaming. No 2K, 4K, or 21:9.


----------



## slickwilly

Got 24 hours in to a restart and still enjoying the game, somethings could be better like making everything in a settlement scrap-able so you can clean out all the junk to include the dead scrub bushes and various rock and debris piles, some of the junk you can use the old "markfordelete" trick but not all items in FO4 respond to this command. Come on Bethesda, I know you have the G.E.C.K. release it already.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got 24 hours in to a restart and still enjoying the game, somethings could be better like making everything in a settlement scrap-able so you can clean out all the junk to include the dead scrub bushes and various rock and debris piles, some of the junk you can use the old "markfordelete" trick but not all items in FO4 respond to this command. Come on Bethesda, I know you have the G.E.C.K. release it already.


this mark-for-delete trick: speak more of it please. many settlement areas leave me wanting to find the devs and poop in their shoes.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got 24 hours in to a restart and still enjoying the game, somethings could be better like making everything in a settlement scrap-able so you can clean out all the junk to include the dead scrub bushes and various rock and debris piles, some of the junk you can use the old "markfordelete" trick but not all items in FO4 respond to this command. Come on Bethesda, I know you have the G.E.C.K. release it already.


There's a mod on Nexus that lets you remove a large portion of the rubble piles and such. The only things it doesn't let you remove are elements that would result in leaving a gaping hole in the map. I can't get on Nexus at the office, so I can't get the exact name, but I know it exists, I've used it to make Sanctuary and the Castle both look sharper.


----------



## Azefore

There's "Scrap Scrap" and "Scrap Everything" that I've used to clear up my settlement areas, with scrap scrap being the most popular one.


----------



## obikenobi27

Also mods called "Spring-Cleaning" and "Scrap Dead Things" for the random rubble.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> this mark-for-delete trick: speak more of it please. many settlement areas leave me wanting to find the devs and poop in their shoes.


First this is a console command so it is only available to the PC master race

Enter the console mode (~ key) left click the item you want to remove, this should bring up an item ID on your screen, then type in to the console
markfordelete, hit the enter key, do not save at this time, the function will only take affect after the cell is reloaded so fast travel somewhere else and then come back, if the item is gone you can save, if you are not satisfied with the result then just exit with out saving and when you restart your previous unmolested save all should be well.

legal disclaimer
if you break your game using the console commands it is not my fault, I broke Skyrim several times using "markfordelete"
other useful commands are
TGM (toggle god mod)
TCL (toggle collision, good for situations where you are stuck in a rock)
player.additem xxxxxxxx z where x is an item ID and z is quantity
you can also create a .txt file with a list of console commands you want to run, with this fileplaced in the same folder as your fallout 4 .exe file you can run it using the console command bat (filename)

If you are a purist then stay away from player.additem and bat, these are cheat codes used to get items faster or in larger quantities than the game will normally allow for, I have a .txt file I use that gives me 1000 of all the materials needed to build a settlement.
if you feel the need to test this try player.additem f 5000


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First this is a console command so it is only available to the PC master race
> 
> Enter the console mode (~ key) left click the item you want to remove, this should bring up an item ID on your screen, then type in to the console
> markfordelete, hit the enter key, do not save at this time, the function will only take affect after the cell is reloaded so fast travel somewhere else and then come back, if the item is gone you can save, if you are not satisfied with the result then just exit with out saving and when you restart your previous unmolested save all should be well.
> 
> 
> 
> legal disclaimer
> if you break your game using the console commands it is not my fault, I broke Skyrim several times using "markfordelete"
> other useful commands are
> TGM (toggle god mod)
> *TCL (toggle collision, good for situations where you are stuck in a rock)*
> player.additem xxxxxxxx z where x is an item ID and z is quantity
> you can also create a .txt file with a list of console commands you want to run, with this fileplaced in the same folder as your fallout 4 .exe file you can run it using the console command bat (filename)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a purist then stay away from player.additem and bat, these are cheat codes used to get items faster or in larger quantities than the game will normally allow for, I have a .txt file I use that gives me 1000 of all the materials needed to build a settlement.
> if you feel the need to test this try player.additem f 5000


Will the TCL command disable Steam achievements? I'm not an achievement whore, but I thought I'd ask for the people who might be. I do find myself getting stuck occasionally.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> First this is a console command so it is only available to the PC master race
> 
> Enter the console mode (~ key) left click the item you want to remove, this should bring up an item ID on your screen, then type in to the console
> markfordelete, hit the enter key, do not save at this time, the function will only take affect after the cell is reloaded so fast travel somewhere else and then come back, if the item is gone you can save, if you are not satisfied with the result then just exit with out saving and when you restart your previous unmolested save all should be well.
> 
> legal disclaimer
> if you break your game using the console commands it is not my fault, I broke Skyrim several times using "markfordelete"
> other useful commands are
> TGM (toggle god mod)
> TCL (toggle collision, good for situations where you are stuck in a rock)
> player.additem xxxxxxxx z where x is an item ID and z is quantity
> you can also create a .txt file with a list of console commands you want to run, with this fileplaced in the same folder as your fallout 4 .exe file you can run it using the console command bat (filename)
> 
> If you are a purist then stay away from player.additem and bat, these are cheat codes used to get items faster or in larger quantities than the game will normally allow for, I have a .txt file I use that gives me 1000 of all the materials needed to build a settlement.
> if you feel the need to test this try player.additem f 5000


You can also use the command *disable*. I never broke my game with that in FO3, FO:NV, or Skyrim (I only had to do it once in FO4).


----------



## gdubc

I am forced to use my super OCD powers to put up with this games issues on my ps4. No console commands to fix unending settlement issues is a nightmare that for some reason I still love....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ps4.


Well there's your problem. And it's a big one.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well there's your problem. And it's a big one.


lol ps4 isn't bad...they are supposed to be getting mod support but who knows what will be allowed on them


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I am forced to use my super OCD powers to put up with this games issues on my ps4. No console commands to fix unending settlement issues is a nightmare that for some reason I still love....


Why do you have it on PS4 when you have a PC like that?


----------



## gdubc

Rented it for my kid and then like a fool I poured multiple hours into it myself, and figured I should buy the ps4 version since I already had so much into it. Now I think it might be time to start over, but I've amassed settlements totalling just over 500 people and I have just over 200000 caps without cheats so I keep holding on.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Rented it for my kid and then like a fool I poured multiple hours into it myself, and figured I should buy the ps4 version since I already had so much into it. Now I think it might be time to start over, but I've amassed settlements totalling just over 500 people and I have just over 200000 caps without cheats so I keep holding on.


Which settlement/ how large is your biggest? Is there a cap for settlers?

Caps seem to come easy when you loot every body and have Fortune Finder and Scrounger perks. I've not had to buy any ammo or weapons since level 15. I'm level 53 now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol ps4 isn't bad...they are supposed to be getting mod support but who knows what will be allowed on them


I thought XBOX One was the only console getting mods? I haven't been following the console versions so I could easily be wrong.

You should see the settlements we can make on PC with mods. Unlimited settlement budget/size + far more materials.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought XBOX One was the only console getting mods? I haven't been following the console versions so I could easily be wrong.
> 
> You should see the settlements we can make on PC with mods. Unlimited settlement budget/size + far more materials.


My understanding of the Mod scene is that it will come to Xbone first and then PS4 later, in the end both will have it.
But you will still need a PC to create those mods!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Which settlement/ how large is your biggest? Is there a cap for settlers?
> 
> Caps seem to come easy when you loot every body and have Fortune Finder and Scrounger perks. I've not had to buy any ammo or weapons since level 15. I'm level 53 now.


I read on the wiki that the cap is supposed to be 20 settlers per settlement, I seem to be maxed at 10 per settlement but I do have Sanctuary hills up to 80% happiness, installed several radios and slapped a Minuteman flag on the community sign at the bridge, that flag seemed to have a large impact so i put one up at all my settlements.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well there's your problem. And it's a big one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol ps4 isn't bad...they are supposed to be getting mod support but who knows what will be allowed on them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought XBOX One was the only console getting mods? I haven't been following the console versions so I could easily be wrong.
> 
> You should see the settlements we can make on PC with mods. Unlimited settlement budget/size + far more materials.


I think Bethesda came back and caved after people kinda gave them some really dirty comments about not including the (admittedly superior) PS4 to get mods.

I kinda was looking forward to texture mods and the like, but the game already runs so iffy on Xbox One that I'd be weary. My first playthrough is going to be completed on XO as my GPU is out of commission for a few more days (30 days without a good GPU is heart-breaking







). My first mistake was running it at 720p on PC and seeing it run at 60+ FPS.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Which settlement/ how large is your biggest? Is there a cap for settlers?
> 
> Caps seem to come easy when you loot every body and have Fortune Finder and Scrounger perks. I've not had to buy any ammo or weapons since level 15. I'm level 53 now.


Im level 71 now and have 11 settlements with 25 people in them, a few at 24, one at 26 and a couple with teen #s. I hit the 26 while trying to get a supply line to a full (for me) settlement by drinking a beer for that extra charisma point, lol. I have charisma perk at max now and wear Reginalds suit with black rim glasses and a formal hat to hit 25. I think you can wear the shorts for a +2, destroyer Helmet for a +1 and add other Sharp perked armor to get even higher. Oh, and then there's the Grape Mentats one can use for a little more boost. Just set up a beacon and the people flock in, lol. I've only done 6 main quests because I'm trying to get my settlements maxed and everyone having proper work, but 500 village idiots is a lot to keep straight.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Im level 71 now and have 11 settlements with 25 people in them, a few at 24, one at 26 and a couple with teen #s. I hit the 26 while trying to get a supply line to a full (for me) settlement by drinking a beer for that extra charisma point, lol. I have charisma perk at max now and wear Reginalds suit with black rim glasses and a formal hat to hit 25. I think you can wear the shorts for a +2, destroyer Helmet for a +1 and add other Sharp perked armor to get even higher. Oh, and then there's the Grape Mentats one can use for a little more boost. Just set up a beacon and the people flock in, lol. I've only done 6 main quests because I'm trying to get my settlements maxed and everyone having proper work, but 500 village idiots is a lot to keep straight.


No kidding, you must have put a lot of thought and time into all that. No wonder you are sticking with PS4.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> No kidding, you must have put a lot of thought and time into all that. No wonder you are sticking with PS4.


Ya, I think the ol' lady would leave me if I told her I was going to start over on pc, lol.


----------



## bombastinator

I've got a single settlement that popped from 21 to 41 suddenly. Probably a bug. I managed to build it up quick enough to keep it stable though. The amusing bit is i didn't have to build up defenses. Instead I gave the settlers a bunch of grenades and high damage weapons. The place is lethal. something attacking it is like kicking an ant hill. They're covered in seconds. I'm beginning to really appreciate the advantages of high population settlements.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I've got a single settlement that popped from 21 to 41 suddenly. Probably a bug. I managed to build it up quick enough to keep it stable though. The amusing bit is i didn't have to build up defenses. Instead I gave the settlers a bunch of grenades and high damage weapons. The place is lethal. something attacking it is like kicking an ant hill. They're covered in seconds. I'm beginning to really appreciate the advantages of high population settlements.


I have slowly upgrading my settlers with nades as well. The drive-in has a deathclaw which comes around quite often and is quickly defeated with mad villagers rushing it with nades, its fantastic to watch. I am also upgrading all my mounted machine guns to laser versions. Its like a space battle from Star Wars


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have slowly upgrading my settlers with nades as well. The drive-in has a deathclaw which comes around quite often and is quickly defeated with mad villagers rushing it with nades, its fantastic to watch. I am also upgrading all my mounted machine guns to laser versions. Its like a space battle from Star Wars


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I've got a single settlement that popped from 21 to 41 suddenly. Probably a bug. I managed to build it up quick enough to keep it stable though. The amusing bit is i didn't have to build up defenses. Instead I gave the settlers a bunch of grenades and high damage weapons. The place is lethal. something attacking it is like kicking an ant hill. They're covered in seconds. I'm beginning to really appreciate the advantages of high population settlements.


I've done the same, give settlers missile launchers, mini guns, etc, and I place missile turrets everywhere. I go to help defend and they are so overpowering that it's much safer to fast travel inside a house and just take cover until it's over, otherwise I get wrecked in 2 seconds by my own turrets, lol.

But what's really dumb is that if you don't show up to help, then the settlement gets totally wrecked. At the drive in, my generators are up on the top of the projector tower with no way up there but fast travel, yet if I don't show up to help them defend, then they even get wrecked/need repairs. There is really no point to how you build the defense, because if you aren't there, the place will be wrecked.


----------



## bombastinator

I had that happen a few times. My theory was that the problem with the turrets is theyre electric. Take out the generator and you're hosed. So i started overbuilding power blocks in multiple locations. put up say 3 protected power systems (and i mean protected. No doors, solid walls, off the ground, out of the way) any two of which can power the defense system. Seems to work so far. I haven't come back to find any wrecked settlements that ive set up this way yet. until the geck comes out though it's all superstition.

I also work under the assumption that mobs port in from the edge of the green area. Lots of walls with concrete bases, lots of watch towers. Also I try for a two layer defense. not all of my turrets are visible from outside the compound. i read somewhere that there is a problem with supermutants with missile launchers and fatmen. the launchers have really long ranges and they can pick off your defense turrets then move in. plus the fatman at the generator problem. i also do missiles AND heavy lasers together. the missiles have punch, but the lasers have range and detection. Now that the brotherhood is dropping vertibirds on me i need CAP as well, which usually doubles as second layer defense.


----------



## slickwilly

I have been building up my defenses, been placing a guard post at the gates, the post shows it requires 2 settlers but after I assign 1 settler I can no longer select the post to assign another, also since the patch I am having issues selecting crops for assignment after I have put them down, anyone else seeing this?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have been building up my defenses, been placing a guard post at the gates, the post shows it requires 2 settlers but after I assign 1 settler I can no longer select the post to assign another, also since the patch I am having issues selecting crops for assignment after I have put them down, anyone else seeing this?


I have been having a hard time selecting anything but I suspected it was more due to all the settlers I have running around.
The guard posts should only require 1 settler, and the 1 settler won't be happy until they are doing their max assignments, so 1 settler would watch 3 posts, or 1 store or 6 food items, etc. I've found that to be the key to happiness more than anything. I've hit 100 happiness at Gray Garden twice and Jamaica Plain once and I only have 1 of each store at those places. It seems more about everyone having a job and doing the most they can do.


----------



## cravinmild

I have like five Fat Mans and 20 nukes. Wonder what would happen if i outfitted a town with nukes only defence


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have like five Fat Mans and 20 nukes. Wonder what would happen if i outfitted a town with nukes only defence


NPCs fire them at point blank range, but since your settlers are immortal by default they'll annihilate any hostiles, temporarily incapacitate themselves, and break lots of things.


----------



## andrews2547

Is it Fat Mans or Fat Men?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is it Fat Mans or Fat Men?


Asking the important questions...


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is it Fat Mans or Fat Men?


As it is a new and not-actiually-real-word-to-begin-with i suspect we get to decide.


----------



## cravinmild

Wooooo. We decide how this new word gets used. This new found power is just rushing to my brain


----------



## bombastinator

thats how it always works. The word appears, the word gets used repeatedly, over time a convention forms, and that convention is then eventually codified.


----------



## obikenobi27

Fat Men or Fat Mans?

http://strawpoll.me/6480955


----------



## bajer29

That needs to be stickied ROFL.


----------



## Wanou

Proper name is Fat Man so plural is Fat Mans


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If I give my settlers guns do I also have to give them ammo?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If I give my settlers guns do I also have to give them ammo?


Yes, but there is a mod to fix that.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Fat Men or Fat Mans?
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/6480955


That is sooooo cool. Added to my favs page


----------



## obikenobi27

Fat Mans is in the lead. What will be the official overclock.net term for the plural form of "Fat Man?"

http://strawpoll.me/6480955/r



EDIT: This is another problem. Is it "Fat Mans *is* in the lead" or "Fat Mans *are* in the lead?"


----------



## Alpina 7

Im thinking of making a drivable Lamborghini and Ferrari for the game.. maybe i can pull it out of gta 5 and remake it.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Im thinking of making a drivable Lamborghini and Ferrari for the game.. maybe i can pull it out of gta 5 and remake it.


Damn son! Could you try and make the nuclear cars in Fallout functional too? That would be awesome.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Fat Mans is in the lead. What will be the official overclock.net term for the plural form of "Fat Man?"
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/6480955/r
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is another problem. Is it "Fat Mans *is* in the lead" or "Fat Mans *are* in the lead?"


you guys are killing me here....the plural of man is always men..a it's not hyphenated its two seperate words...since fat mans isn't the proper plural neither is or are is correct







you would have to phrase it as "fat mans" is in the number one spot







I'm pretty sure my fiance and her English nazi is rubbing of...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you guys are killing me here....the plural of man is always men..a it's not hyphenated its two seperate words...since fat mans isn't the proper plural neither is or are is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would have to phrase it as "fat mans" is in the number one spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my fiance and her English nazi is rubbing of...


It's a democracy, you're dictatorship ways are not welcome here


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If I give my settlers guns do I also have to give them ammo?


Well I gave one of my settlers a gattling gun and one 5mm round and it worked out fine.


----------



## obikenobi27

"Fat Mans" is winning with 60% of the polls. Are we allowed to make the winner an official term?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Fat Men or Fat Mans?
> 
> http://strawpoll.me/6480955


----------



## jmcosta

i didn't follow the conversation but if its about the object, its Fat Mans


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> i didn't follow the conversation but if its about the object, its Fat Mans


agreed.

Fat Mans*'* refers to in more than one of the exact same _non-living_ objects. Unlike goose to geese when addressing a group of individuals (living things) I think you use "Man" with an *s'* add on the end to show its multiples of the same but not 's like something belongs to the Fat Man (ie "Thats the Fat Man's sandwich")

This Is "Fat Men"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> agreed.
> 
> Fat Mans*'* refers to in more than one of the exact same _non-living_ objects. Unlike goose to geese when addressing a group of individuals (living things) I think you use "Man" with an *s'* add on the end to show its multiples of the same but not 's like something belongs to the Fat Man (ie "Thats the Fat Man's sandwich")
> 
> This Is "Fat Men"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think in either case I would simply word it differently...there are a few things even in the English language that make it look as though it's improper when said...instead of "fat mans" say (x number) fat man launchers...but I won't say anything that doesnt sound correct when said aloud...even though I'm not incessant about grammar,spelling, or punctuation I do have pet peeves a plenty...

Anyhow on topic I managed to make one of my settlers disappear...I have a count of six in Abernathy but I only have 5 people there...I downloaded the buildable elevators mod and made a 3 story enclosed elevator...one of the times I activated it from the top the settler walked in but when it hit to the top he wasn't in the elevator...never to be seen again


----------



## Alpina 7

Is there anyway to get unlimited mini nukes? or a LOT?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Is there anyway to get unlimited mini nukes? or a LOT?


They're not rare.


----------



## Alpina 7

i dont run into too many. im only about 20 hours in though so...


----------



## candy_van

I think I've got like 40 or so mini nukes, I just don't bust it out unless something ridiculous goes down (or think it will be based on a quest).
I want to buy the Big Boy. The only other special Fat Man I have is pretty lame otherwise, VATS bonus or something stupid.

EDIT: Oh well yea 20hrs in isn't much. I think I'm like 130 something in.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i dont run into too many. im only about 20 hours in though so...


How much looting/ exploring do you do? I've found probably between 30 - 40 in 40ish hours of play.


----------



## cravinmild

I had 16 of the mini nukes and 4 launchers. I ended up outfitting a settlement with nuke launchers. Turns out Mini Nukes do not respawn







After firing off a nuke the settler then move in and try punching the enemy to death. I even waited around for a week and nothing, nukes are a one time use even with settlers.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I had 16 of the mini nukes and 4 launchers. I ended up outfitting a settlement with nuke launchers. Turns out Mini Nukes do not respawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After firing off a nuke the settler then move in and try punching the enemy to death. I even waited around for a week and nothing, nukes are a one time use even with settlers.


Best bang/buck settler weapons as far as I can tell are frag grenades and advanced double barrel SGs. Plasmas would be better but their blast radius is too big and they cause more problems than they solve. A frag will at least damage anything though so no matter what it is they will eventually take it down. The big problem comes when their raw damage I'd too low to get past the DR. When that happens they're suddenly useless. This is why auto weapons are largely a waste of time. Their single bullet damage is often to low to do literally anything to mobs. Look at the submachine gun. It's two levels higher than a 10mm pistol, but even fully upgraded does less damage than one. There is no reason to EVER carry one unless it has a particularly interesting legendary perk like explosive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Stupid, incompetent settlers. The population jumped and the new settlers all started farming food, making my defense too low. I was wondering why they kept getting attacked...


----------



## cravinmild

IDK why but at the drive-in (its always the drive-in ) most my settlers had formed a group around Rad Pond in the center. At first I was like "thats odd" then I saw they were so close they were actually being overcome with rads and collapsing. Like 10 settlers all just falling all over each other and getting back up and collapsing again, funny as heck


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> IDK why but at the drive-in (its always the drive-in ) most my settlers had formed a group around Rad Pond in the center. At first I was like "thats odd" then I saw they were so close they were actually being overcome with rads and collapsing. Like 10 settlers all just falling all over each other and getting back up and collapsing again, funny as heck


its a known issue. you can remove the radi9ation from the pond by scrapping all the items floating in it. Another common practice is to fill the thing with water pumps and build a wall all the way around it.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> IDK why but at the drive-in (its always the drive-in ) most my settlers had formed a group around Rad Pond in the center. At first I was like "thats odd" then I saw they were so close they were actually being overcome with rads and collapsing. Like 10 settlers all just falling all over each other and getting back up and collapsing again, funny as heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a known issue. you can remove the radi9ation from the pond by scrapping all the items floating in it. Another common practice is to fill the thing with water pumps and build a wall all the way around it.
Click to expand...

oh, good to know. I will clean the pond then and build a wall.

Thanks


----------



## Papas

I put a water pump in there and can walk around with no rads. On the fat men side i am lvl 41 and have found 50+ mini nukes and 15 fat men. Ive got 30+ missle launchers and not 1 flame thrower. I had one at the minuitemen main base but someone picked it up to fight the monster and ive never found one since


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> I put a water pump in there and can walk around with no rads. On the fat men side i am lvl 41 and have found 50+ mini nukes and 15 fat men. Ive got 30+ missle launchers and not 1 flame thrower. I had one at the minuitemen main base but someone picked it up to fight the monster and ive never found one since


You can trade your minutemen and settlers for their weapons by giving them like a pipe pistol and forcing them to equip it.


----------



## gdubc

After my walled in, impossible to reach generators were destroyed when I didn't show up to help defend, I stopped putting up wall defenses. It's pointless and a waste of materials and building space. Instead I use many turrets and then make sure to show up and just take cover.
The best thing to do is to put the big water purifiers everywhere you possibly can, as many as you can, and you never have to worry about money again. Piper is carrying 3700 bottles of water for me, and I just grab from her to trade stores when needed. I bought every special item I've came across this way. Another valuable item to trade is jet, its easy to make with fairly cheap materials but good trade value.

To help keep track of settlers, I use specific hats and clothing, so I will equip all my farmers in fedora, guards in armor and helmes, and everyone in something like a harness or leathers of some type. Then I only have enough food planted foe the number of farmers I currently have there. That way when others show up, they usually do automatically help farming, but they are easier to find in the crowd with their scavenger outfits or whatever they come in dressed with originally. This way makes it easier to find them and plant more food, build a store, etc. and assign/redress/arm them.


----------



## Alpina 7

So is giving you settlers weapons as easy as storing a weapon with them? never thought about doing that


----------



## pez

TFW you realize NPCs definitely will use a Fat Man or Nuka Grenade in close proximity to you...

Every time it happens or when I get mini-nuked by an enemy NPC, I start to literally LOOOOOL when I hear that 'bombs-are-falling' sound.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So is giving you settlers weapons as easy as storing a weapon with them? never thought about doing that


once it is in their inventory, mash "t" while it is highlighted to have them equip it. if it is not their normal caliber, you will also need to provide ammo.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So is giving you settlers weapons as easy as storing a weapon with them? never thought about doing that


Just transfer whatever you want for them to use and equip. I've been giving everyone better weapons with a handful of ammo, good armor and a baseball grenade(easy/cheap to make) and they handle every situation quite handily. It's hilarious watching my provisioners coming in getting harassed by neighboring baddies only to have 20+ fully armed settlers charge. One of my settlements is close to a toxic dumpsite where some Child of Atom fools set up some shacks. They messed with my provisioner and my settlers ran over and wiped out the entire camp. Free gamma guns for all, lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Settlers and companions are the definition of spray and pray it seems. I have never seen ammo get used up so quick.


----------



## boredgunner

Building settlements with no settlement budget is fun. Here is Outpost Zimonja, one of the lamest settlements by default, with minimal work done to it.



Now after I'm done with it.



Some more completed pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, glad I found this thread (phew). I've been having some troubles with building my settlement, so far I have this little crappy base at the red rocket station. Where else can I build and where do you guys recommend I build?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, glad I found this thread (phew). I've been having some troubles with building my settlement, so far I have this little crappy base at the red rocket station. Where else can I build and where do you guys recommend I build?


There are 30 settlement sites. You need to unlock them though, via Minutemen quests. At the very least, use this mod to increase max settler population and to remove the settlement budget.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1613/?

No settlement budget lets you make settlements like the one pictured in the post above yours. Not possible without mods.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There are 30 settlement sites. You need to unlock them though, via Minutemen quests. At the very least, use this mod to increase max settler population and to remove the settlement budget.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1613/?
> 
> No settlement budget lets you make settlements like the one pictured in the post above yours. Not possible without mods.


what is a settlement budget?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There are 30 settlement sites. You need to unlock them though, via Minutemen quests. At the very least, use this mod to increase max settler population and to remove the settlement budget.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1613/?
> 
> No settlement budget lets you make settlements like the one pictured in the post above yours. Not possible without mods.
> 
> 
> 
> what is a settlement budget?
Click to expand...

The games limit on number of things you can place in a settlement.


----------



## chronicfx

How important are settlements? Do I need to care? I don't want to play SIMS/FALLOUT , just wanna kill some mutants and save my baby.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How important are settlements? Do I need to care? I don't want to play SIMS/FALLOUT , just wanna kill some mutants and save my baby.


Bethesda games are never primarily about the main quest, but no they aren't vital to anything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How important are settlements? Do I need to care? I don't want to play SIMS/FALLOUT , just wanna kill some mutants and save my baby.


They are just an aspect of gameplay. You can never go back to Sanctuary and accept the mission to join the Minutemen if you want. They are just another faction in the game, one that happens to be in your hometown before the war that, quite frankly, was a pos anyways that you don't want to go back to. You probably want to stop by once to pickup Codsworth afterwards. His melee bull rush approach to things is great for ranged builds.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are just an aspect of gameplay. You can never go back to Sanctuary and accept the mission to join the Minutemen if you want. They are just another faction in the game, one that happens to be in your hometown before the war that, quite frankly, was a pos anyways that you don't want to go back to. You probably want to stop by once to pickup Codsworth afterwards. His melee bull rush approach to things is great for ranged builds.


I just carry the best weapon for each Ammo type and do what I need







What is this talk about builds haha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I just carry the best weapon for each Ammo type and do what I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this talk about builds haha


Automatic weapons oriented builds, energy weapons oriented builds, tank melee builds, ninja melee builds, sniper builds, ect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Automatic weapons oriented builds, energy weapons oriented builds, tank melee builds, ninja melee builds, sniper builds, ect.


Yes this, you know like a role-playing game? Which this game is to some extent. Although I'm not surprised that modern day Fallout fans primarily play shooters, since Fallout fulfills that aspect too.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes this, you know like a role-playing game? Which this game is to some extent. Although I'm not surprised that modern day Fallout fans primarily play shooters, since Fallout fulfills that aspect too.


I am 37, too old to put all that thought into it anymore, besides I have not had trouble killing anything yet, just annoying to be within 5 units of maximum carrying weight and continually dropping items because I have 15 guns. Back 10-20 years ago when I played I would have been all over those specialized builds.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am 37, too old to put all that thought into it anymore, besides I have not had trouble killing anything yet, just annoying to be within 5 units of maximum carrying weight and continually dropping items because I have 15 guns. Back 10-20 years ago when I played I would have been all over those specialized builds.


That's the hoarder mentality 

Except for stuff like circuit boards I loot nothing but ammo and occasional weapon or armor. I also limit my carry. I have an assault rifle, combat shot gun and sniper rifle. Plus I carry Frag Grenades and Frag mines. I leave everything else back at my base and only use other items when ammo and supply limits demand.

I also do not use Power Armor unless I KNOW the fight I am going into will be a huge free for all mess. I usually control the fight from range with the sniper rifle and switch to shotgun up close.

As for the RP aspect, for this run I am working as a bit of a loner. I have a small settlement at Red Rocket that is primarily just for me to have a base of operations. I put some effort in at the Abernathy Farm by building a bunkhouse, some defenses and bringing them in some help and I did the same at Sanctuary. I also made sure to get Grey Garden. I use the two farms for my crops and Sanctuary for water. I then roam out from my base taking a few days of walk about, come back to unload, upgrade and do it again.

Doing this I am finally at Diamond City. I am not sure if my son was kidnapped early in the hibernation or later. I mean I was out for 200 years, what if he was taken 100 years ago? So I have not pressed but since I am now in the area anyway I figured what would it hurt to follow some leads and see what might be going on.

I have avoided being part of ANY Faction. Minute Men sound noble and all but Preston is whiny and wants me to rebuild his glory days on some outdated sense of honor. Sorry I am not King Author and this is not Camelot. We need to look out for ourselves and not try to save the entire Commonwealth. The Brotherhood of Steel was a turn off to me the minute I met them. I help save their ass and they want to give me orders like I am some nub?

This game to me has some great RP potential but you guys are right most do not get it.


----------



## Alvarado

Well after 184 hours I find myself hovering over New Vegas "install" button on steam.







Nothing wrong with Fallout 4 but I do miss rpg stuffs, numbers, dice rolls, skill checks, story, etc. I'll keep an eye on Fallout 4's nexus page though.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes this, you know like a role-playing game? Which this game is to some extent. Although I'm not surprised that modern day Fallout fans primarily play shooters, since Fallout fulfills that aspect too.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 37, too old to put all that thought into it anymore, besides I have not had trouble killing anything yet, just annoying to be within 5 units of maximum carrying weight and continually dropping items because I have 15 guns. Back 10-20 years ago when I played I would have been all over those specialized builds.
Click to expand...

Man up

I slow walk the wastelands with 1000 pounds overweight before breakfast and do it twice again before lunch

JJ









I uinlocked the overweight fast travel perk so weight is not an issue


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Man up
> 
> I slow walk the wastelands with 1000 pounds overweight before breakfast and do it twice again before lunch
> 
> JJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uinlocked the overweight fast travel perk so weight is not an issue


sometimes I'll use tgm then fast travel then turn it back off...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well after 184 hours I find myself hovering over New Vegas "install" button on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Fallout 4 but I do miss rpg stuffs, numbers, dice rolls, skill checks, story, etc. I'll keep an eye on Fallout 4's nexus page though.


No G.E.C.K. for FO4 yet, so you may as well do a NV playthrough in the meantime. It's the much more complete game anyway especially when modded, and it's the most extensive RPG I've found since 2008.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well after 184 hours I find myself hovering over New Vegas "install" button on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Fallout 4 but I do miss rpg stuffs, numbers, dice rolls, skill checks, story, etc. I'll keep an eye on Fallout 4's nexus page though.


yep, this is the worst Fallout game for me. No replayability value at all. The fact that you must be a certain lvl to upgrade all skills is bad. And the looting system is worse than ever, almost everything is random and based on your lvl. The most terrible choice they could have made. But doesn't surprise me coming from Bathesda.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> yep, this is the worst Fallout game for me. No replayability value at all. The fact that you must be a certain lvl to upgrade all skills is bad. And the looting system is worse than ever, almost everything is random and based on your lvl. The most terrible choice they could have made. But doesn't surprise me coming from Bathesda.


What was Perk system and Loot system like in New Vegas?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What was Perk system and Loot system like in New Vegas?


The perk system was the same as it is now minus you needed to have certain skill requirements before being able to take a perk. Skills were, barter, energy weapons, explosives, guns, lock picking, medicine, melee weapons, repair, science, sneak, speech, survival, unarmed. Say something like "Heave, ho!" would need not only need a level and a SPECIAL requirement but also 30 in explosives. As far as the loot system goes I don't remember it being all that different.


----------



## Blze001

Also, bear in mind that Skyrim and FO4 were both doing something new: Skyrim the engine, FO4 the voiced protagonist and settlement building. Makes sense they'd struggle when compared to Oblivion and FO3 which were refinements of an engine Bethesda had been playing with for years. New Vegas was even more of a refinement, since Obsidian essentially just reskinned FO3 and could focus on story.


----------



## pez

FO4 also level caps at a much higher level. It's much more matured, as is the loot system, but whether you like it or not is a preference and matter of opinion.


----------



## obikenobi27

Does anybody know if my game is capped at 40 fps? I am running a GTX 980 with an i7 3770.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Does anybody know if my game is capped at 40 fps? I am running a GTX 980 with an i7 3770.


Did you turn off v-sync?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBhgoAQ1et0


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What was Perk system and Loot system like in New Vegas?


A lot like FO3 except with dozens more perks. So no "perk tree." Loot is less randomized I'm pretty sure and it doesn't respawn.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A lot like FO3 except with dozens more perks. So no "perk tree." Loot is less randomized I'm pretty sure and it doesn't respawn.


sounds about right. I don't really remember legendary "farming" (IE: go kill Big Bob the Spider 100 times to get The Sword of 1,000,000 Rads) more so "go here, kill this once, he has what you need!"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds about right. I don't really remember legendary "farming" (IE: go kill Big Bob the Spider 100 times to get The Sword of 1,000,000 Rads) more so "go here, kill this once, he has what you need!"


You do not have to farm for legendaries. It confuses me why people think you have to. Are legendaries powerful when certain prefixes are rolled? Absolutely. However, this is not like crappy D3 where without legendaries, you absolutely cannot progress. For one, uniques that you do not have to farm, just find or loot, are just as powerful if not more so. Secondly, fully upgraded weapons are more than enough to allow you to easily curb stomp anything outside the upper tiered enemies. You can not use a single legendary weapon or armor and beat the game fine. You just have to be smarter about it.Would my sniper build prefer a double shot guass rifle over a single shot one? Yes, but I kill most things in a single shot to the dome anyways so it does not matter.







Point is, legendary farming is just a very small part of the loot system. It rewards you for killing legendary mobs. That is all.


----------



## MonarchX

... As if I remember how it was in FO3...


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The perk system was the same as it is now minus you needed to have certain skill requirements before being able to take a perk. Skills were, barter, energy weapons, explosives, guns, lock picking, medicine, melee weapons, repair, science, sneak, speech, survival, unarmed. Say something like "Heave, ho!" would need not only need a level and a SPECIAL requirement but also 30 in explosives. As far as the loot system goes I don't remember it being all that different.


Not true. levels were still required. level requirements could be removed with mods though. I suspect that it's mostly a GECK issue. for so very many things we await the geck.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ... As if I remember how it was in FO3...


That's right, most gamers can't remember anything about games they haven't played in a week or longer. Google is your friend then, or better yet I'll point you straight toward fallout.wikia.com


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You do not have to farm for legendaries. It confuses me why people think you have to. Are legendaries powerful when certain prefixes are rolled? Absolutely. However, this is not like crappy D3 where without legendaries, you absolutely cannot progress. For one, uniques that you do not have to farm, just find or loot, are just as powerful if not more so. Secondly, fully upgraded weapons are more than enough to allow you to easily curb stomp anything outside the upper tiered enemies. You can not use a single legendary weapon or armor and beat the game fine. You just have to be smarter about it.Would my sniper build prefer a double shot guass rifle over a single shot one? Yes, but I kill most things in a single shot to the dome anyways so it does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, legendary farming is just a very small part of the loot system. It rewards you for killing legendary mobs. That is all.


I've never been a fan of MMO style RNG farming.... unless i'm with 19 other dudes fighting over Best in Slot nonsense.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I've never been a fan of MMO style RNG farming.... unless i'm with 19 other dudes fighting over Best in Slot nonsense.


That's the thing, there is no RNG farming required by FO4. You can farm RNG legendary weapons if you want, but they are irrelevant to actual game progress. You do not need a single piece of legendary ANYTHING to finish the game. Every single normal weapon you find, you can upgrade the same, meaning there is no RNG for loot. It's not like one 10mm pistol does any more damage compared to another of the same one. If one is modded, you can unequip that mod and use it on the desired weapon of the same base. Basically, people who are hellbent on farming legendary weapons, do so purely on their on fetish for farming loot.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Not true. levels were still required. level requirements could be removed with mods though. I suspect that it's mostly a GECK issue. for so very many things we await the geck.


I never stated that they weren't required.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Did you turn off v-sync?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBhgoAQ1et0


Vsync is off.


----------



## Alpina 7

I dont know. Long time fallout player here. I love them ALL. i especially love 4... i cant see why people are complaining. you bought Fallout, NOT Call Of Duty. JS


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I dont know. Long time fallout player here. I love them ALL. i especially love 4... i cant see why people are complaining. you bought Fallout, NOT Call Of Duty. JS


We're disappointed because we bought Fallout 4 and got CoD.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> We're disappointed because we bought Fallout 4 and got CoD.


How so? Explain?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> How so? Explain?


Its a good game but a bad RPG. its closer to say Far cry than the Fallout series. I don't believe Todd saying that Fallout 4 is what Fallout 3 was meant to be.

Edit: Taking Oblivion -> Skyrim as an example they streamed lined things A LOT because of that Skyrim was wide as an ocean with the depth of a puddle. Somehow Fallout 4 has even less depth then Skyrim.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its a good game but a bad RPG. its closer to say Far cry than the Fallout series. I don't believe Todd saying that Fallout 4 is what Fallout 3 was meant to be.


This is a common sentiment and the reason for the rift between FO3 and NV players. I love FO4 but I'm not sure what to classify it as, same enjoyment I got from ten thousand hours on Borderlands 2. New Vegas is still my favorite.


----------



## Alvarado

I started playing New Vegas yesterday and I was actually shocked at the things I was able to do just in Goodsprings alone. Sure Fallout 4 has a hugely improved gunplay, animation, just opening your pipboy feels more natural then FO3/NV. With that said the only thing Fallout 4 has going for it is its gunplay, New Vegas and to some extent Fallout 3 is just better overall.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its a good game but a bad RPG. its closer to say Far cry than the Fallout series. I don't believe Todd saying that Fallout 4 is what Fallout 3 was meant to be.
> 
> Edit: Taking Oblivion -> Skyrim as an example they streamed lined things A LOT because of that Skyrim was wide as an ocean with the depth of a puddle. Somehow Fallout 4 has even less depth then Skyrim.


Skyrim doesn't have less depth than Oblivion. The streamlining resulted in a much better UI and a leveling system which, like FO4, is better suited to an action RPG in my opinion but is missing next to nothing from the previous games. They added more to Skyrim than they removed. Not the case for FO4 though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Skyrim doesn't have less depth than Oblivion. The streamlining resulted in a much better UI and a leveling system which, like FO4, is better suited to an action RPG in my opinion but is missing next to nothing from the previous games. They added more to Skyrim than they removed. Not the case for FO4 though.


Maybe its just my foggy memory, haven't played Oblivion in years.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I started playing New Vegas yesterday and I was actually shocked at the things I was able to do just in Goodsprings alone. Sure Fallout 4 has a hugely improved gunplay, animation, just opening your pipboy feels more natural then FO3/NV. With that said the only thing Fallout 4 has going for it is its gunplay, New Vegas and to some extent Fallout 3 is just better overall.


FO4's level design is also vastly more authentic, and it does have a bit more character depth than FO3 (not that it's the focus of either and neither are great so this is rather moot).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FO4's level design is also vastly more authentic, and it does have a bit more character depth than FO3 (not that it's the focus of either and neither are great so this is rather moot).


I should feel ashamed totally forgot about Fallout 4's world, yeah its amazing. Gunplay, World design are its pros.


----------



## obikenobi27

Kind of a funny story. At the start of the game, I helped a guy drain an excavation site (not sure how many of you guys have done this quest). A few weeks later, I decided to check up on the guy on a whim. Ended up killing everybody and releasing mirelurks everywhere because, wouldn't you know it, the guy was a raider trying to set up camp. Who would've thought? Anyway, I have to give kudos to Bethesda because the whole ordeal played out very naturally. Also, I haven't found it, but there might be a settlement workbench in the excavation site somewhere. There was at least one of every other workbench, but I wasn't able the one that claims the settlement. Let me know if anyone is actually able to find it.

Anyway, here are my two cents about the whole "Fallout isn't an RPG" issue. I agree that the dialogue and character development are somewhat bland in Fallout 4, but the gameplay and progression are great improvement over other Bethesda RPGs. Everything flows better (except for the dialogue, which is vastly improved with the "Full Dialogue Interface" mod) and is well paced. Not having to rely exclusively on V.A.T.S for shooting is great and the environment seems more alive and dynamic than previous titles. I think Bethesda has almost created an RPG subtype that appeals to a larger and more profitable audience. It is a SRPG (Shooter Role Playing Game) that blends fluent gunplay and populous worlds that I think works really well as seen in my example above. A random event that seemed to have no significance actually plays out into an interesting affair for the player to deal with. Either way, haters gonna hate, but I enjoy Fallout 4.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The thing about FO4 is that they spread their budget left for game development across too many different things that they were trying to do beyond developing the world with the new 64-bit engine. You have an entirely new loot system, a lot more variations of monsters, a bigger world, and countless more weapons and weapon possibility IMO. Add in settlement building (Minecraft for FO4). customization options for loot, improvements to dynamic lightning, ect and you can easily see why the game took a rather large step back in terms of actual storyline and character development as well as overall depth. That said, I feel like people cling to the past when it comes to the term RPG. To me, RPG is far more vague. I do not believe that you need a story or a plot at all to make a game a RPG. To me, RPG means a game where I can role play. For me, walking around the FO world and living my life as an avatar in this world is the purest definition of role play. I am not bound by an overarching plot. I am not bound by forced events. I literally do whatever the hell I want. If I want to talk with a companion, I will do it. If I want to walk into a place and blow stuff up, I can. If I want to backstab a faction, I can do it. If I want to forget about my long lost kid, I can do that as well. Personally, I love the freedom of exploring in FO4 compared to even Skyrim. Skyrim may be prettier to look at, but IMO FO4 has way more places to explore and funny easter eggs to find. Going forward, I honestly believe now that the foundation for all of these new features have been setup, the next TES/FO game will be a ton better in terms of actual story and character development and depth, simply because the system for all the new stuff in FO4 will already exist.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That said, I feel like people cling to the past when it comes to the term RPG. To me, RPG is far more vague. I do not believe that you need a story or a plot at all to make a game a RPG. To me, RPG means a game where I can role play. For me, walking around the FO world and living my life as an avatar in this world is the purest definition of role play. I am not bound by an overarching plot. I am not bound by forced events. I literally do whatever the hell I want. If I want to talk with a companion, I will do it. If I want to walk into a place and blow stuff up, I can. If I want to backstab a faction, I can do it. If I want to forget about my long lost kid, I can do that as well. Personally, I love the freedom of exploring in FO4 compared to even Skyrim. Skyrim may be prettier to look at, but IMO FO4 has way more places to explore and funny easter eggs to find.


You've described Bethesda's sandbox role-playing perfectly. Fallout 4 is still lacking in this regard compared to even Fallout 3, although the difference here isn't as drastic as FO4 vs New Vegas. The main reason as to why FO4 is lacking as an RPG is dialogue choices; it has almost no unique dialogue, hardly anything affects dialogue (only CHA score and a perk and both don't give new dialogue, they just determine pass/fail chance), and this pass/fail dialogue is the same I believe. Also the voiced protagonist hurts this type of role playing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You've described Bethesda's sandbox role-playing perfectly. Fallout 4 is still lacking in this regard compared to even Fallout 3, although the difference here isn't as drastic as FO4 vs New Vegas. The main reason as to why FO4 is lacking as an RPG is dialogue choices; it has almost no unique dialogue, hardly anything affects dialogue (only CHA score and a perk and both don't give new dialogue, they just determine pass/fail chance), and this pass/fail dialogue is the same I believe. Also the voiced protagonist hurts this type of role playing.


I definitely agree that dialogue in FO4 sucks, even by Bethesda's lowly standards. As sad as it is for me to say this, they could also take notes for both dialogue and voice acting from Saints Row. Voice modulation definitely should have been a feature here to help with the voice over of the protagonist. That said, I prefer a silent protagonist like before and in the vein of Half-Life. What I disliked the most was the complete neutering of Idiot Savant and Lady Killer/Black Widow. Before, those perks allowed for, as you mentioned, actual unique dialogue. Now they have become boring as they do not affect actual dialogue options at all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I definitely agree that dialogue in FO4 sucks, even by Bethesda's lowly standards. As sad as it is for me to say this, they could also take notes for both dialogue and voice acting from Saints Row. Voice modulation definitely should have been a feature here to help with the voice over of the protagonist. That said, I prefer a silent protagonist like before and in the vein of Half-Life. What I disliked the most was the complete neutering of Idiot Savant and Lady Killer/Black Widow. Before, those perks allowed for, as you mentioned, actual unique dialogue. Now they have become boring as they do not affect actual dialogue options at all.


Yeah and FO3 also had unique pass/fail dialogue for Speech checks (equivalent to FO4's persuasion), and also for Intelligence and Perception quite often. New Vegas had 100x more dialogue options including ones for perks (like Terrifying Presence).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is there any upside to building with metal vs building with wood?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there any upside to building with metal vs building with wood?


As far as I can tell its just personal preference. Maybe down the line with mods one can make them be different in gameplay terms.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OK, because it seems metal has a lot more building limitations than wood.


----------



## gdubc

It sure does. And it's uglier. I made 1 settlement shelter with steel and have plans to rebuild because it's so ugly/limited compared to the wood structures.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Damn it Bethesda...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I keep wondering where the Vault-Tec Sales Rep went after sending him to Sanctuary and I finally loaded a previous save today from when he was around at Hotel Ruxford, got his character code, moved myself to him, and it teleported me to his dead, stripped naked body in Sanctuary where Sturges hangs out at. Now I am wondering if he thought he was a feral ghoul and killed him or if he discriminate towards ghouls and killed him...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Damn it Bethesda...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wondering where the Vault-Tec Sales Rep went after sending him to Sanctuary and I finally loaded a previous save today from when he was around at Hotel Ruxford and it teleported me to his dead, stripped naked body in Sanctuary where Sturges hangs out at. Now I am wondering if they thought he was a feral ghoul and killed him or if he discriminate towards ghouls and killed him,


LOL!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Damn it Bethesda...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wondering where the Vault-Tec Sales Rep went after sending him to Sanctuary and I finally loaded a previous save today from when he was around at Hotel Ruxford and it teleported me to his dead, stripped naked body in Sanctuary where Sturges hangs out at. Now I am wondering if they thought he was a feral ghoul and killed him or if he discriminate towards ghouls and killed him,


Hhahahhaaa, sorry but if that happens to me now I guess I'll just happily accept it's stupidity


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there any upside to building with metal vs building with wood?


long term cost.

While there is a lot of it initially, Wood is perilously close to a non renewable resource. other thatn the trees on a new settlement there is very little wood to be found. i w2ent through a period where i was paying cash for mops and wooden spopons at the junk dealer. You will always be able to find steel though. Every pipe pistol is four steel. this means if you scrap your garbage weapon loot (short pipe rifle have copper in them btw) you will never run out of steel, whereas running out of wood is all too common.

There are several settlements that have traders that sell wood shipments, but they are not available in the volume of the 4x100 steel you can get in diamond city. Steel is always easier to find.

Theres also the issue of foundations. Unless you choose to defy gravity and fly your buildings, keeping mobs out of your settlements requires a great deal of concrete. this uses up wood very very quickly.


----------



## slickwilly

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Kind of a funny story. At the start of the game, I helped a guy drain an excavation site (not sure how many of you guys have done this quest). A few weeks later, I decided to check up on the guy on a whim. Ended up killing everybody and releasing mirelurks everywhere because, wouldn't you know it, the guy was a raider trying to set up camp. Who would've thought? Anyway, I have to give kudos to Bethesda because the whole ordeal played out very naturally. Also, I haven't found it, but there might be a settlement workbench in the excavation site somewhere. There was at least one of every other workbench, but I wasn't able the one that claims the settlement. Let me know if anyone is actually able to find it.
> 
> Anyway, here are my two cents about the whole "Fallout isn't an RPG" issue. I agree that the dialogue and character development are somewhat bland in Fallout 4, but the gameplay and progression are great improvement over other Bethesda RPGs. Everything flows better (except for the dialogue, which is vastly improved with the "Full Dialogue Interface" mod) and is well paced. Not having to rely exclusively on V.A.T.S for shooting is great and the environment seems more alive and dynamic than previous titles. I think Bethesda has almost created an RPG subtype that appeals to a larger and more profitable audience. It is a SRPG (Shooter Role Playing Game) that blends fluent gunplay and populous worlds that I think works really well as seen in my example above. A random event that seemed to have no significance actually plays out into an interesting affair for the player to deal with. Either way, haters gonna hate, but I enjoy Fallout 4.






Interesting, I read the guys notes in the computer terminal so I knew he was a raider but I had no idea he was actually going to develop the place like he mentioned in his notes, gonna need to go back to check it out, but first make sure the dig is with in range of my big guns. Can you say BOOM mister mirelurk?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> long term cost.
> 
> While there is a lot of it initially, Wood is perilously close to a non renewable resource. other thatn the trees on a new settlement there is very little wood to be found. i w2ent through a period where i was paying cash for mops and wooden spopons at the junk dealer. You will always be able to find steel though. Every pipe pistol is four steel. this means if you scrap your garbage weapon loot (short pipe rifle have copper in them btw) you will never run out of steel, whereas running out of wood is all too common.
> 
> There are several settlements that have traders that sell wood shipments, but they are not available in the volume of the 4x100 steel you can get in diamond city. Steel is always easier to find.
> 
> Theres also the issue of foundations. Unless you choose to defy gravity and fly your buildings, keeping mobs out of your settlements requires a great deal of concrete. this uses up wood very very quickly.


Ah OK, so if I go into Creative Mode for settlement building, it doesn't matter then correct?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Anyway, here are my two cents about the whole "Fallout isn't an RPG" issue. I agree that the dialogue and character development are somewhat bland in Fallout 4, but the gameplay and progression are great improvement over other Bethesda RPGs. Everything flows better (except for the dialogue, which is vastly improved with the "Full Dialogue Interface" mod) and is well paced. Not having to rely exclusively on V.A.T.S for shooting is great and the environment seems more alive and dynamic than previous titles. I think Bethesda has almost created an RPG subtype that appeals to a larger and more profitable audience. It is a SRPG (Shooter Role Playing Game) that blends fluent gunplay and populous worlds that I think works really well as seen in my example above. A random event that seemed to have no significance actually plays out into an interesting affair for the player to deal with. Either way, haters gonna hate, but I enjoy Fallout 4.


A lot of what you discuss has nothing to do with role-playing.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah OK, so if I go into Creative Mode for settlement building, it doesn't matter then correct?


If by Creative mod you mean god mode then there is no limit to your resources but be warned in Skyrim TGM also turned of earning XP not sure if it does this in FO4, you could also just use the console to give your self the raw materials needed.
I use wood exclusive since I do not like the look of the metal structures, I also do not like the look of any of the prefab buildings.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A lot of what you discuss has nothing to do with role-playing.


While game mechanics can add to the RP experience, most of them have nothing to do with RP either. True RP is about how you play the character and the choices you make.

For example in Fallout 4 if you want to be a merc then every choice is about the money you make, turn down some jobs because they do not pay enough. Do not worry about right or wrong, only about the pay day.

Now game mechanics can help but the ones that really matter, consequences for decisions, is the only one that truly adds to RP and most games have this as a very limited mechanics at best.

BF4 can be a solid RP experience as you do have choices. You can be a world builder and create a community and faction. You can be a lone wolf that does not care about communities and only builds a settlement in the barest sense of the word to give himself a base of operations. Or go true loner and never have a base of operations, just drift.

True RP at the end of the day is in your imagination, not the actual game. True RP is the story you can tell from your game experience.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> While game mechanics can add to the RP experience, most of them have nothing to do with RP either. True RP is about how you play the character and the choices you make.
> 
> For example in Fallout 4 if you want to be a merc then every choice is about the money you make, turn down some jobs because they do not pay enough. Do not worry about right or wrong, only about the pay day.
> 
> Now game mechanics can help but the ones that really matter, consequences for decisions, is the only one that truly adds to RP and most games have this as a very limited mechanics at best.
> 
> BF4 can be a solid RP experience as you do have choices. You can be a world builder and create a community and faction. You can be a lone wolf that does not care about communities and only builds a settlement in the barest sense of the word to give himself a base of operations. Or go true loner and never have a base of operations, just drift.
> 
> True RP at the end of the day is in your imagination, not the actual game. True RP is the story you can tell from your game experience.


Yet that only seems to be the case in Bethesda rpgs. SIgh, I just want my hardcore stats and skill check failures.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> While game mechanics can add to the RP experience, most of them have nothing to do with RP either. True RP is about how you play the character and the choices you make.
> 
> For example in Fallout 4 if you want to be a merc then every choice is about the money you make, turn down some jobs because they do not pay enough. Do not worry about right or wrong, only about the pay day.
> 
> Now game mechanics can help but the ones that really matter, consequences for decisions, is the only one that truly adds to RP and most games have this as a very limited mechanics at best.
> 
> BF4 can be a solid RP experience as you do have choices. You can be a world builder and create a community and faction. You can be a lone wolf that does not care about communities and only builds a settlement in the barest sense of the word to give himself a base of operations. Or go true loner and never have a base of operations, just drift.
> 
> True RP at the end of the day is in your imagination, not the actual game. True RP is the story you can tell from your game experience.


I can't agree with your assessment of "true RP" since you can then slap on the RP label to any game, like you just did with BF4. But yes, choice/consequence design is a mechanic that actually is related to role-playing and it's quite limited in video games in general. Another related mechanic would be a stat/skill system like Fallout's S.P.E.C.I.A.L., and dialogue choices that stem from this (like how New Vegas provides unique pass/fail dialogue choices for Speech, Intelligence, Perception, Strength, and much more very often).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yet that only seems to be the case in Bethesda rpgs. SIgh, I just want my hardcore stats and skill check failures.


As action RPGs I think FO3, FO4, and FO:NV do fine in the stats department. But FO4 definitely needs way more skill checks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yet that only seems to be the case in Bethesda rpgs. SIgh, I just want my hardcore stats and skill check failures.


Not at all. There are lots of games that allow you to role play. The role playing elements that people often talk about are simply mechanics, story, or dialogue that provide immersion and/or consequences to either force you into specific role playing situations or provide consequences to your action. The easiest way to do this is through dialogue choices. Introducing things like Survival Mode where you have to eat, sleep, guard against the cold, ect for example is introducing consequences for actions into the game. At the end of the day, role playing is purely mental for gamers. Even games like Minecraft, which has no story, minimal mechanics outside of redstone and crafting, are great for role playing. Too many people however, hard equate role playing to games with stats and stories full of lore and dialogue choices, say in the vein of Mass Effect. At the end of the day however, those are just game elements that help with role playing. Those elements to not define a role playing game however.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not at all. There are lots of games that allow you to role play. The role playing elements that people often talk about are simply mechanics, story, or dialogue that provide immersion and/or consequences to either force you into specific role playing situations or provide consequences to your action. The easiest way to do this is through dialogue choices. Introducing things like Survival Mode where you have to eat, sleep, guard against the cold, ect for example is introducing consequences for actions into the game. At the end of the day, role playing is purely mental for gamers. Even games like Minecraft, which has no story, minimal mechanics outside of redstone and crafting, are great for role playing. Too many people however, hard equate role playing to games with stats and stories full of lore and dialogue choices, say in the vein of Mass Effect. At the end of the day however, those are just game elements that help with role playing. Those elements to not define a role playing game however.


So you're also saying that all games are RPGs. That's wrong from the point of the view of the gaming industry, which defines an RPG genre. There is truth in what you and that other guy says but there needs to be a dedicated RPG genre like the industry currently has it, and we shouldn't call games like BF4 or CoD RPGs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So you're also saying that all games are RPGs. That's wrong from the point of the view of the gaming industry, which defines an RPG genre. There is truth in what you and that other guy says but I think there needs to be a dedicated RPG genre like the industry currently has it, and that we shouldn't call games like BF4 or CoD RPGs.


I have never played BF4 so I can't say anything in regards to that, but the last COD game I played was COD4 and it was definitely not an RPG game. An RPG game allows you to role play through the life of an avatar. This involves decisions that affect the game world as well as the customization of your character that makes you unique. This can come in the form of dialogue choices, stats, perks, whatever. Personally, I could care less what the industry attempts to define as a genre on their own. A lot of what they decide on for labels are complete garbage to begin with, such as D3 calling itself an aRPG when it is just a loot grind for cookie cutter builds and your decisions do not affect anything in the game world. In a game like FO4 for instance, if I attack a BoS faction soldier, at least until I kill all the immediate members, I become their enemy. That is a decision that affects the game world for your avatar. You can have a dedicated RPG genre, but it HAS to be general like all genre's should be and it would honestly be considered a sub genre.


----------



## Alvarado

At this point I don't even know what to call a rpg a"role playing game" A friend of mine will tell me Infinity rpgs are, the same person will tell me Mass Effect series and Dragon age aren't due to the lack of dnd stats. Just give Obsidian the new Fallout 4 "engine" and let them do both "character role play" with standard 90s skill checks and everything else that went along with an infinity rpg.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never played BF4 so I can't say anything in regards to that, but the last COD game I played was COD4 and it was definitely not an RPG game. An RPG game allows you to role play through the life of an avatar. This involves decisions that affect the game world as well as the customization of your character that makes you unique. This can come in the form of dialogue choices, stats, perks, whatever. Personally, I could care less what the industry attempts to define as a genre on their own. A lot of what they decide on for labels are complete garbage to begin with, such as D3 calling itself an aRPG when it is just a loot grind for cookie cutter builds and your decisions do not affect anything in the game world. In a game like FO4 for instance, if I attack a BoS faction soldier, at least until I kill all the immediate members, I become their enemy. That is a decision that affects the game world for your avatar. You can have a dedicated RPG genre, but it HAS to be general like all genre's should be and it would honestly be considered a sub genre.


That's what I tried to say. Fallout 4 isn't an RPG in the traditional sense, but rather an RPG subgenre. Why is Pokemon a RPG? It isn't because of decision making or character development. It is because you are taking the role of a character and experiencing a new world. Fallout is very similar as you take a character and explore the world, lore, and characters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> At this point I don't even know what to call a rpg a"role playing game" A friend of mine will tell me Infinity rpgs are, the same person will tell me Mass Effect series and Dragon age aren't due to the lack of dnd stats. Just give Obsidian the new Fallout 4 "engine" and let them do both "character role play" with standard 90s skill checks and everything else that went along with an infinity rpg.


IMO RPG is very easy to design. It is a role playing game meaning you role play by living an imaginary life through an avatar in a world where your actions directly effect the world. This includes games like Minecraft, FO, TES, BG, FF, DA, ect. Now some of these games might be much more ham fisted in defining your role or minimizing the freedom you have for the choices you make, but they are still a RPG in that you are still living the life of your avatar and making adjustments that affect the game world your avatar resides in.


----------



## boredgunner

I classify Fallout 4 as an Action RPG. It is an RPG; the game puts you in the shoes of a protagonist (that's mostly a clean slate) and lets you define them through stats and gameplay. The "Action" refers to its shooter/stealth gameplay design, it's meant to feel familiar and comfortable to people who just play first person shooters.

I want Bethesda to create an open world, and then have Obsidian make a Fallout RPG on it with some coordination with Bethesda on gameplay design. In other words I want the best of FO4 and FO:NV in one game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I classify Fallout 4 as an Action RPG. It is an RPG; the game puts you in the shoes of a protagonist (that's mostly a clean slate) and lets you define them through stats and gameplay. The "Action" refers to its shooter/stealth gameplay design, it's meant to feel familiar and comfortable to people who just play first person shooters.
> 
> I want Bethesda to create an open world, and then have Obsidian make a Fallout RPG on it with some coordination with Bethesda on gameplay design. In other words I want the best of FO4 and FO:NV in one game.


You are greedy LOL. Shouldn't be too hard though, now that they have the foundation set for their 64-bit engine in all its patchwork glory along with the new loot and settlement systems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I actually would love to see a game based off the Just Cause engine for the world from Avatar: The Last Airbender or Wheel of Time. Could you imagine that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's the thing, there is no RNG farming required by FO4. You can farm RNG legendary weapons if you want, but they are irrelevant to actual game progress. You do not need a single piece of legendary ANYTHING to finish the game. Every single normal weapon you find, you can upgrade the same, meaning there is no RNG for loot. It's not like one 10mm pistol does any more damage compared to another of the same one. If one is modded, you can unequip that mod and use it on the desired weapon of the same base. Basically, people who are hellbent on farming legendary weapons, do so purely on their on fetish for farming loot.


I see.

Thank you.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I actually would love to see a game based off the Just Cause engine for the world from Avatar: The Last Airbender or *Wheel of Time*. Could you imagine that?


Hnnnnnnnnnnng! That would be sick.

I'd like to see a movie adaptation of that too.

Anyone formulate the perfect weapon for your playstyle? What is it? Screenshots, shots, shots, shots, shots-shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots-shots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Hnnnnnnnnnnng! That would be sick.
> 
> I'd like to see a movie adaptation of that too.
> 
> Anyone formulate the perfect weapon for your playstyle? What is it? Screenshots, shots, shots, shots, shots-shots, shots, shots, shots, shots, shots-shots.


Legendary Two Shot Gauss Rifle on my sniper using Power Armor with Stealth Boy mod is beast. I seem to one shot everything.


----------



## MonarchX

*HELL YES - we've got The Bulge mod!* - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/7970/? TBH, it does make me envy such sizes...







.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Legendary Two Shot Gauss Rifle on my sniper using Power Armor with Stealth Boy mod is beast. I seem to one shot everything.


I'd like to see screenshots of specs, parts, and overall weapon design.

I just not too long ago got the Gauss rifle. What mods do you suggest I install first? I currently have Science! level 3 and Gun Nut level 4.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you have the time to make a mod like this, you have no life.


I feel like that's 90% of new mods for Skyrim and probably 40-50% overall for FO4.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you have the time to make a mod like this, you have no life.


Have you not seen Innies and Outies mod yet? - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/5659/?


----------



## MonarchX

I am not sure. In my sex education class, exam results have shown that on average, men know more about women parts and women know about man parts. It was based on the questions answered correctly.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> If by Creative mod you mean god mode then there is no limit to your resources but be warned in Skyrim TGM also turned of earning XP not sure if it does this in FO4, you could also just use the console to give your self the raw materials needed.
> I use wood exclusive since I do not like the look of the metal structures, I also do not like the look of any of the prefab buildings.


that might actually be a good thing. i've gotten like 2/3rds of my xp from building. A single settlement seems to be good for about 1.5 level on average.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'd like to see screenshots of specs, parts, and overall weapon design.
> 
> I just not too long ago got the Gauss rifle. What mods do you suggest I install first? I currently have Science! level 3 and Gun Nut level 4.


I wasnt wildly fond of the gauss rifle. it has accuracy and bullet speed problems.

for some reason the highest bullet speed weapons are bullet guns. lasers and gaus weapons should both be far faster but are actually far slower. The game encourages you to pick a weapon type with the damage perk system. i went non auto rifles, and my best weapon to date is inciting .308 recon combat rifle. very very likely to one hit, and if it doesnt the rof is only slightly lower than auto, but with a higher hit percentage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'd like to see screenshots of specs, parts, and overall weapon design.
> 
> I just not too long ago got the Gauss rifle. What mods do you suggest I install first? I currently have Science! level 3 and Gun Nut level 4.


Depends... usually snipers prefer silence, so I would go suppressor, but I think you need Science 4 for that. If you can't go for silence, I would focus on single shot damage and only use the rifle for when you only have a single target you are trying to kill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I wasnt wildly fond of the gauss rifle. it has accuracy and bullet speed problems.
> 
> for some reason the highest bullet speed weapons are bullet guns. lasers and gaus weapons should both be far faster but are actually far slower. The game encourages you to pick a weapon type with the damage perk system. i went non auto rifles, and my best weapon to date is inciting .308 recon combat rifle. very very likely to one hit, and if it doesnt the rof is only slightly lower than auto, but with a higher hit percentage.


I haven't really payed attention to that as enemies die in a shot anyways, but I have noticed some accuracy issues with it at times. I do have a two shot 50 cal sniper I can test with though.


----------



## mcg75

*Reminder.

Mods that would violate OCN terms of service will not be linked or discussed here.

Please keep discussion solidly in the PG range.

Thanks.*


----------



## slickwilly

If you hate spoilers then don't read any further!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The treasure at Jamaica court is a lie, Piper builds the story up as some huge treasure trove and then it is just a worthless time capsule. In Half life we had "the cake is a lie"
now in Fallout 4 we have "the treasure is a lie"


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> If you hate spoilers then don't read any further!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The treasure at Jamaica court is a lie, Piper builds the story up as some huge treasure trove and then it is just a worthless time capsule. In Half life we had "the cake is a lie"
> now in Fallout 4 we have "the treasure is a lie"


Yeah, that sure was an interesting side quest. All of those security measures... all that time looking for clues and killing feral ghouls.


----------



## slickwilly

Yes almost a complete waste of ammo, thankfully I have learned to knee cap the feral ghouls first then hit them with a whiffle ball bat (not really a waffle ball bat but I was channeling me some beasty boys)


----------



## gdubc

I totally read that in Beastie voice too, lol.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Yes almost a complete waste of ammo, thankfully I have learned to knee cap the feral ghouls first then hit them with a whiffle ball bat (not really a *waffle ball bat* but I was channeling me some beasty boys)


That sounds delicious.
I did it with a wiffle ball bat soooooo...


----------



## slickwilly

On a side note, I got Reba II last night, this rifle is pure hell on a mirelurk, 1 shot in the soft underbelly is death


----------



## bombastinator

Yay! I finally completed the damnh game! i can stop Now! This thing was a life ruiner. I skipped a lot of the game to do it. Perhaps i will replay in a few months or so after the geck comes out and stuff gets fixed.

totally time for RL though


----------



## boredgunner

I just finished the campaign recently too. 175 or 185 hours, I forget which. Taking a break until G.E.C.K. and great mods come out.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I just finished the campaign recently too. 175 or 185 hours, I forget which. Taking a break until G.E.C.K. and great mods come out.


Just one ending or all four?

I'm still pushing every quest line as far as I can before I pee in each factions respective corn flakes.
From there I'll try out each ending just to see. Will most likely stick with BOS or MM though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Just one ending or all four?
> 
> I'm still pushing every quest line as far as I can before I pee in each factions respective corn flakes.
> From there I'll try out each ending just to see. Will most likely stick with BOS or MM though.


One, Railroad. I'm going to do a BoS character next I think, and then an Institute character after that and finally the Minutemen but this order may change. Not counting non-main quest characters in between. When great mods come out I'm definitely going to make a Raider character and create a Raider gang and take over the Wasteland via Raider settlements. That's gonna be crazy.


----------



## candy_van

Wait you can make raider settlements or is that going to be a mod or something?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Wait you can make raider settlements or is that going to be a mod or something?


Gonna be a mod. I wonder if it's possible to assign Raiders to settlements via console commands though, after using console commands to align yourself with them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is there actually a minutemen ending? I thought they were just a neutral faction and it was all about RR, Institute, and BoS?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there actually a minutemen ending? I thought they were just a neutral faction and it was all about RR, Institute, and BoS?


I thought the same until I just read about it right now on fallout.wikia.com. Man, the Minutemen version of the main quest is really discreet. I actually would have gone that route with my main character, but I thought Minutemen main quests were done after all the castle business (taking it over and renovating it).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought the same until I just read about it right now on fallout.wikia.com. Man, the Minutemen version of the main quest is really discreet. I actually would have gone that route with my main character, but I thought Minutemen main quests were done after all the castle business (taking it over and renovating it).


Wait it goes on after all that? Wow.


----------



## candy_van

I still haven't gotten crap for that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nothing about renovating it or finding the sub level of it. Last thing I did for them that was actually a main quest was setting up the artillery and testing it


----------



## bajer29

I'm thinking about completely skipping Minutemen quests just because of how much I despise Preston Garvey. I REALLLLY want to just shoot him in the face. I'm not even sure why.


----------



## candy_van

LOL you actually can during dialogue. My friend accidentally shoots him all the time and he never gets pissed









I'm beginning to wonder if my quest line was broken with the MM though somehow.
There's just been nothing coming up from them other than stupid settlement quests....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> LOL you actually can during dialogue. My friend accidentally shoots him all the time and he never gets pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if my quest line was broken with the MM though somehow.
> There's just been nothing coming up from them other than stupid settlement quests....


An experiment is in order!


----------



## Alvarado

Speaking of minutemen quests. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/3456/?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

interesting thing happened to me while playing fallout 4 last night.. apparently if im running in supersampled 3220 x 1800 and i leave the game on the menu... my screensaver cuts in and minimizes the game however it doesnt bring up the screen saver in fact it just sits on the desktop... upon bringing up the game again i get an intreseting result... ill let the picture tell the story... it doesnt go away until i restart the game... really annoying...


Spoiler: weird









EDIT: This doesnt happen with 1920 x 1080.... but the game looks so much better in higher resolutions








And apparently the screensaver wasnt triggering the minimization... i assumed this was it because it takes around the same amount of time... it indeed minimizes on its own without screensaver or a popup... weird...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm thinking about completely skipping Minutemen quests just because of how much I despise Preston Garvey. I REALLLLY want to just shoot him in the face. I'm not even sure why.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Most satisfying FO4 I've ever seen. Have some rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Speaking of minutemen quests. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/3456/?


I will be using this. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> interesting thing happened to me while playing fallout 4 last night.. apparently if im running in supersampled 3220 x 1800 and i leave the game on the menu... my screensaver cuts in and minimizes the game however it doesnt bring up the screen saver in fact it just sits on the desktop... upon bringing up the game again i get an intreseting result... ill let the picture tell the story... it doesnt go away until i restart the game... really annoying...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> spoiler=weird]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This doesnt happen with 1920 x 1080.... but the game looks so much better in higher resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently the screensaver wasnt triggering the minimization... i assumed this was it because it takes around the same amount of time... it indeed minimizes on its own without screensaver or a popup... weird...


Weird indeed...

EDIT: Baaah! I broke your quote... I give up.
EDIT 2: nvm


----------



## bfromcolo

I finished the Minuteman ending today, but the quest is stuck on the talk to Preston part now and not advancing. I got through the black and white cut scene so I assume there is nothing to do but endless tasks clearing bad guys and building settlements? Thats what the other endings appear to do. Is there some way to advance a stuck quest?

I have also finished the Railroad and BOS endings, so one to go and I can get back to whatever I was doing before this game came out.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> interesting thing happened to me while playing fallout 4 last night.. apparently if im running in supersampled 3220 x 1800 and i leave the game on the menu... my screensaver cuts in and minimizes the game however it doesnt bring up the screen saver in fact it just sits on the desktop... upon bringing up the game again i get an intreseting result... ill let the picture tell the story... it doesnt go away until i restart the game... really annoying...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This doesnt happen with 1920 x 1080.... but the game looks so much better in higher resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently the screensaver wasnt triggering the minimization... i assumed this was it because it takes around the same amount of time... it indeed minimizes on its own without screensaver or a popup... weird...


This problem happens when you tab out before pausing the game or something. I normally fix it by pausing the game and tabbing in and out until I get the right picture. I think it is Windows lagging in the downscale that happens when the game is minimized. The Window gets stuck in an in between resolution when you re open it.


----------



## alltheGHz

Yeah I don't like the minutemen too much either, I just finished retaking the castle and that got me a ton of XP, as well as some sweet weapons. On the other hand, its just a bunch of running around and doing errands, getting rekt in the process.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Yeah I don't like the minutemen too much either, I just finished retaking the castle and that got me a ton of XP, as well as some sweet weapons. On the other hand, its just a bunch of running around and doing errands, getting rekt in the process.


I find doing MM missions is a quick way to grind affection points for most companion, Cait and Strong being the exceptions.


----------



## funfordcobra

The weirdest thing! I made a character in the likeness of Ash vs the Evil Dead.. Named him Ash..Now Coddsworth is calling me Mr.Ash! What in the hell?!? Is this an easter egg?


----------



## Bloodbath

Man the Brotherhood of Steel has got some terrible pilots, every vertibird I see is crashing into buildings and being shot down.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Man the Brotherhood of Steel has got some terrible pilots, every vertibird I see is crashing into buildings and being shot down.


Terrible pilots or the veribirds themselves are crap? There's a reason why our Ospreys have such a terrible and controversial history.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Man the Brotherhood of Steel has got some terrible pilots, every vertibird I see is crashing into buildings and being shot down.


Both suck - the pilots AND the Vertibirds! I mean BoS Armors and Weapons are superior AND they have superiority by flying aircrafts with stationed mini-guns! I think the Vertibird explosions are cheeaaap... The actual BOOM with fire and smoke is quite spectacular if you have the right mods and settings, but the fact that these suckers break into maximum of 6 huge pieces, as if they were made with giant Lego's, without any detail! The pilots are just drunk on rage. One Legendary Supermutant took down 3 of them Vertibirds. I could've taken him down in no-time, but I needed the caps from all the BoS personnel equipment sale





















.

*What uGridsToLoad settings is everyone using?* I started off with uGridsToLoad=9 and it was fine until I got to 4K Vivid Landscape and Commonwealth HQ 4K Landscape mods along with many other 4K mods and Grass Density mods! It took over 21GB worth of new HQ HD textures to make Fallout 4 look fabulous, but now my framerate goes down as low as 15fps during heavy Volumetric Lights + NVidia Godrays action, even though I set Godrays to Lowest possible valued (still enabled). If I reduce uGridsToLoad to 5, then my framerate goes up to 40fps in the same scenes, but uGridsToLoad=5 looks HORRID. Some 10 feet in front of me, on the other side of some bridge, detail is missing, like its not even there. uGridsToLoad=7 is the absolute minimum for any eye candy, but still sucks. I can't decide what's more important to me - distant LOD or Volumetric Lights + NVidia Godrays. I set Shadow Distance LOD to 15000, but they are more crucial than Godrays, even though Godrays take up much more GPU juice!

Any ideas how to sustain at least 30fps without decreasing eye candy and upgrading my GPU?

EDIT: I decided to rename my Textures folder into something else and disable Grass Density / Enhnacement mod. I loaded the game (no HD textures present) and to my surprise, my framerate was only 3fps higher with Vanilla textures vs. 4K textures!!! So *the very use of high uGridsToLoad value greatly decreases FPS and yet it has nothing to do with being graphically too taxing!*


----------



## slickwilly

I noticed the Vertibirds have the same flight physics as the dragons in Skyrim and like the dragons it don't take much to bring them down; maybe someone will make a mod for that "legendary Vertibirds" lol.

I have been wondering about the max range for the Minutemen arty and can confirm that there short side is pretty short, I have 2 guns set up at Sunshine tidings near the front entrance, I have my front entrance at the top of the hill coming in to the settlement, when I fast travel to it I land just in front of the guard tower I placed in lew of a gate and the back fence is at the edge of the build-able area, OK so I get a raider attack while I happen to be there so I figure prefect time to test the range and toss a smoke grenade at the raiders, I got confirmation the from Freedom radio that I was in range and then the guns at Sunshine tidings start going off, now if I could just get a reliable fix on the max range.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The weirdest thing! I made a character in the likeness of Ash vs the Evil Dead.. Named him Ash..Now Coddsworth is calling me Mr.Ash! What in the hell?!? Is this an easter egg?


Its not an Easter egg, the devs released a list of names that codsworth can say.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Has anyone tried to run the various side faction lines without running the main quest? I am curious if you can get to the Institute without the main quest line?


----------



## Wanou

Lego PIP boy



http://www.cnet.com/news/this-diy-lego-pip-boy-is-the-absolute-perfect-fallout-4-accessory/


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The weirdest thing! I made a character in the likeness of Ash vs the Evil Dead.. Named him Ash..Now Coddsworth is calling me Mr.Ash! What in the hell?!? Is this an easter egg?


http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/31547/article/fallout-4-list-of-names-codsworth-says/

Here is a list of names Clogs will know to call you by









HA
I see my name on the list. Time to reroll my toon


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/31547/article/fallout-4-list-of-names-codsworth-says/
> 
> Here is a list of names Clogs will know to call you by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA
> I see my name on the list. Time to reroll my toon


Good link. I was pleasantly surprised my name was accepted. When I give it to the hostess at a restaurant they always butcher it.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/31547/article/fallout-4-list-of-names-codsworth-says/
> 
> Here is a list of names Clogs will know to call you by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA
> I see my name on the list. Time to reroll my toon


Nothing more satisfying than having named my toon a certain four letter word starting with an "F".


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Nothing more satisfying than having named my toon a certain four letter word starting with an "F".


If that is what satisfies you then your life is truly sad.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> If that is what satisfies you then your life is truly sad.


And you take some pleasure in wanting to make a personal judgement on someone for something simple and amusing.

Whose life is more sad, I wonder. You wouldn't have posted that had it not brought you satisfaction.


----------



## boredgunner

I cringe every time someone calls their character in an RPG a "toon."


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> If that is what satisfies you then your life is truly sad.


Ouch. Come on dude, go easy. He's just having a little fun.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I cringe every time someone calls their character in an RPG a "toon."


Why? Does it immediately bring you back to the glory days of MMO mainstream integration via WoW?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why? Does it immediately bring you back to the glory days of MMO mainstream integration via WoW?


That does have something to do with it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That does have something to do with it.


I just remember the word toon slowly creeping into my MMOs around the time of WoW's cataclysmic explosion and impact on the genre.







]

i'm sure someone will inform me that THEY ALONE used it first in an MMO that predates WoW by at least 1 day, thus associating it with WoW is just bigotry.


----------



## funfordcobra

Too funny about the names. I thought I smoked way too much and was hearing things to reload my game and he called me Mr. Ash again lol.


----------



## kingcrabmeat

I achieved a steady 60 FPS with thorough testing of all available settings. It became my mission once I noticed the major impact of FPS on look responsiveness. I will try to break down the settings I chose by their cost in terms of quality/performance. The following values were lowered from the default recommended Ultra settings:

Free (almost): Actor Fade=60%, Item Fade=80%, Distant Object Detail Fade=High

Marginal cost: Distant Object Detail=High, Shadow Distance=High, Godrays Quality=Medium

Costly: Object Fade=80%

Most Costly: uGridstoLoad=7, Shadow Quality=High

Personal Preference: Antialiasing=FXAA

Percentage values are approximations. I consider a 20% increment equal to a single click off to one side of the view distance sliders. This applies to the settings UI, not the settings in-game.

I used a high vantage point of a dense forest in dense fog at sunset to represent the most taxing conditions of the game. Excellent frame rates were achieved in this taxing environment using the tweaks, above.

One more thing I noticed was that setting Vertical Sync to On in the NVIDIA Control Panel was the only way to eliminate screen tearing. This was slightly counter intuitive as Adaptive Vsync apparently did nothing and the game is supposed to implement Vsync on its own.


----------



## Alvarado

New Beta patch.


Patch notes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Beta Update 1.3.45
> 
> New Features
> New ambient occlusion setting, HBAO+
> 
> New weapon debris effects (NVIDIA cards only)
> 
> Added status menu for settlers in your settlements
> 
> Added ability to rotate an object you are holding with left/right triggers and pressing down on left thumbstick lets you switch the rotating axis
> 
> Improved "ESDF" keys remapping support while in Workshop mode
> 
> Gameplay Fixes
> General memory and stability improvements
> 
> Improved performance when looking through a scope
> 
> Fixed issue where player could warp to a different location when aiming
> 
> Companions can no longer get stuck with radiation poisoning
> 
> Fixed an issue where Vault 81 residents would not dismember correctly
> 
> Big Leagues perk now displays calculated damage correctly
> 
> Fixed issue with third person camera not displaying properly after exiting certain crafting stations
> 
> Fixed an issue where subtitles would occasionally not update properly
> 
> Effects will properly be removed on companions when items are unequipped
> 
> MacReady's Killshot perk now calculates headshot percentages properly
> 
> Fixed an issue with NPCs getting stuck in Power Armor
> 
> Fixed a rare issue with companions getting stuck in down state
> 
> Second rank of Aquaboy now calculates properly
> 
> Fixed an issue with resistance not always lowering the damage correctly when added by mods
> 
> Enabled number of characters available when renaming an item (XB1)
> 
> Fixed issue with player becoming dismembered while still alive
> 
> Robotics expert is now usable in combat
> 
> Stimpaks can now be used on Curie after the transformation
> 
> Playing a holotape found in wilderness while switching point of view no longer causes the screen to blur or controls to be locked
> 
> Quest Fixes
> Fixed an issue with "Taking Independence" where the minutemen remaining from the battle against the Mirelurk Queen would not gather in the Castle
> 
> Fixed an issue where invulnerable characters would get stuck in combat
> 
> Fixed an issue where Preston would send player to a settlement instead of a dungeon as part of a Minutemen quest
> 
> Fixed an issue where Synths could attack the Castle while the player was friends with the Institute
> 
> Fixed an issue where killing a caravan would leave a quest open
> 
> Fixed an issue where Dogmeat would stay at Fort Hagen after "Reunions" was completed
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player couldn't talk to Desdemona to complete "Underground Undercover"
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player could get stuck exiting the cryopod
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player could no longer get Preston as a companion
> In "The End of the Line," fixed an issue that would prevent the player from killing the leaders of the Railroad
> 
> Fixed an issue with Minutemen quests repeating improperly
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player couldn't get back into the Railroad headquarters after being kicked out of the Brotherhood of Steel
> After finishing "The Big Dig," fixed an issue where Hancock would no longer offer to be a companion or help with the "Silver Shroud" quest
> 
> Fixed an issue with obtaining the Dampening Coils from Saugus Ironworks before going to Yangtze
> 
> During "Unlikely Valentine," fixed an issue where the player could be blocked from entering Vault 114
> In "Confidence Man," Bull and Gouger can now be killed
> 
> During "Taking Independence," fixed an issue that would prevent the radio transmitter from powering up
> 
> In "Human Error," fixed an issue where killing Dan would cause the quest to not complete properly
> 
> Fixed an issue with "Tactical Thinking" where leaving dialogue early with
> 
> Captain Kells to reprogram P.A.M. could cause quest to not completely properly
> 
> Workshop Fixes
> Fixed a bug that would cause settler counts to appear incorrectly
> 
> Fixed an issue that could prevent the player from setting up a supply line in settlements with a high population
> 
> Improvements to snapping pieces together while in Workshop mode
> 
> Fixed an issue that caused powered items to stop functioning permanently if its power source was ever removed
> 
> Player can now build workbenches in their Diamond City house
> 
> Building wires no longer uses up copper
> 
> Fixed issue with certain settlement attacks not generating properly
> 
> Fixed an issue with settlement happiness calculations
> 
> Settlers assigned to weapons stand will now stand next to it
> 
> Diamond City house now shows provided power
> 
> Repairing items will now correctly consume resources
> 
> Fixed an issue where companion would ignore commands at workshop locations
> 
> Fixed an issue with crops appearing destroyed after saving and reloading


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Fixed a rare issue with companions getting stuck in down state





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*16:38 in this video*


----------



## jodybdesigns

Lots of good patch notes, but UGH:

New weapon debris effects (NVIDIA cards only)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I had Deacon locked in a perma hands up pose until I disabled and re-enabled him yesterday.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I noticed the Vertibirds have the same flight physics as the dragons in Skyrim and like the dragons it don't take much to bring them down; maybe someone will make a mod for that "legendary Vertibirds" lol.


Already a mod for that.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/2857/?


----------



## mcg75

Been testing the new beta tonight.

Using HBAO+ gives me loading times in minutes instead of seconds. But it does look superior to the SSAO option.

Weapon effects is broken or horribly optimized causing frame rate to tank during and after gun battles.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Been testing the new beta tonight.
> 
> Using HBAO+ gives me loading times in minutes instead of seconds. But it does look superior to the SSAO option.
> 
> Weapon effects is broken or horribly optimized causing frame rate to tank during and after gun battles.


Beta is beta.


----------



## Scorpion49

Has there been any improvement with Fury cards downclocking all the time in this game yet? I updated to the 16.1 driver and I still get to sit there at 23fps because m y card is idling at 406mhz.


----------



## MonarchX

*How is the Beta patch? HBAO good or bad? Better than SSAO and slower or actually faster? What about that Debris thing - is it a GPU or CPU hog?

I finally fixed my Fallout 4 but I had to remove SO MUCH mixed-mod data that was slowing down my rig! Believe it or not, a single texture or a mesh can reduce your entire PC to a crawl or cause non-stop crashes if it isn't properly compressed/made. There are many newbie modders out there making mistakes. Kudos to them though. Its up to us to figure out which mods work and how.

I spent about 6 hours re-checking all the files against the mods I was using to make sure files from other mods were not conflicting. I was surprised to find meshes for every damn character and item, even though very few texture mods I used came with meshes! So in the middle of all this re-verification I came onto so much gunk that I had to remove all the way or else i'd get purple textures. I uninstalled about 15 mods I wasn't using and concentrated on the core ones I truly want. Then I spent another 2 hours piecing all my .INI tweaks one by one on top of reset=to-default files, making sure no worthless or questionable tweaks were used, like the oh-so-worthless iNumHWThreads tweak that does not increase framerate and causes physics problems where random Brahmin and vehicles 100ft away from you would start dancing or flying up. iNumHWThreads does have a very strong placebo effect on people. I realize that Bethesda didn't optimize their games like TES Series and Fallout Series to that pristine degree we were looking for, but holy hell, if something as simple as assigning HyperThreading or Multi-Core function to a single command that would increase performance, don't you think they'd do it? I guess some would say NO because we did see examples of EPIC Optimization Fail (Arkham Knight LOL!)*


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Beta? Beta Fallout 4 patch? HBAO+? Other NVidia awesomeness?! Where's the info!?*
> 
> I finally fixed my Fallout 4 but I had to remove SO MUCH mixed-mod data that was slowing down my rig! *Believe it or not, a single texture or a mesh can reduce your entire PC to a crawl or cause non-stop crashes if it isn't properly compressed/made*. There are many newbie modders out there making mistakes. Kudos to them though. Its up to us to figure out which mods work and how.
> 
> I spent about 6 hours re-checking all the files against the mods I was using to make sure files from other mods were not conflicting. I was surprised to find meshes for every damn character and item, even though very few texture mods I used came with meshes! So in the middle of all this re-verification I came onto so much gunk that I had to remove all the way or else i'd get purple textures. I uninstalled about 15 mods I wasn't using and concentrated on the core ones I truly want. Then I spent another 2 hours piecing all my .INI tweaks one by one on top of reset=to-default files, making sure no worthless or questionable tweaks were used, like the oh-so-worthless iNumHWThreads tweak that does not increase framerate and causes physics problems where random Brahmin and vehicles 100ft away from you would start dancing or flying up. iNumHWThreads does have a very strong placebo effect on people. I realize that Bethesda didn't optimize their games like TES Series and Fallout Series to that pristine degree we were looking for, but holy hell, if something as simple as assigning HyperThreading or Multi-Core function to a single command that would increase performance, don't you think they'd do it? I guess some would say NO because we did see examples of EPIC Optimization Fail (Arkham Knight LOL!)


From your modding posts it sounds like this is your first go with Bethesda titles an their mods. Their games are very easy to break and we still have yet to get to the point of needing F4SE and heavy scripted mods.


----------



## cainy1991

Tried out the debris effect earlier and... it looks horrible(in most places) and effects performance to the point its almost not worth using...

But I am still slightly annoyed I cannot use it on my main gaming rig(AMD card) lol


----------



## MonarchX

Nope, Skyrim, previous TES and Fallout games used a single file for a texture if I remember correctly. Fallout 4 can use up to 6 different files for the same texture - one file for Diffuse Map, another for Normal Map, then one more for Specular Map, possibly even Glow Map, and let's not forget about possible Palette files. From from many madders bother releasing all the files. They can just release a Diffuse Map and the game will use that custom Diffuse Map, but add its own vanilla Normal, Specular, Glow, and whichever maps. Let's assume modders A and B are both releasing texture mods for some Texture X. Modder A may decide to release only Diffuse Map for Texture X and modder B may decide to release Diffuse Map and Normal Map for Texture X. If you end up just copying and pasting downloaded Textures folders into your Data directory, then there is a good chance you will end up with Diffuse Map from Modder A and Normal Map from Modder B for the same exact Texture X. In some RARE cases that may actually benefit you, but most of the time it screws things up! On top of that, There are also Meshes and Materials, which further complicate everything. You can end up with 6 different incompatible mod files for the same armor or Landscape or whatever else that can cause everything from severe slow-downs to missing textures, odd-looking textures. The biggest problem is that once you do get seriously mixed up, it takes forever to go back and figure out which mods cause the problem and check file for file against those mods to get it all cleared up. I do know other TES and Fallout games also used Meshes, but when its Meshes + Materials + 6 possible types of files for a single texture, it can turn your modding experience into a nightmare, from which the only sane way out is "Uninstall and Forget".

Let's not forget that neither Nexus Mod Manager nor current version of Mod Organizer can take all these multi-files into consideration when you install mods and assign priorities. *Manual Install is SAFER for now*. *The only advice I can give is installing all Material-Mesh-Texture mods FILE BY FILE, not with Nexus Mod Manager or Mod Organizer and NOT by just pasting Mod's Textures folder into your Data folder! Open up the mod package, extract content, open up all the folders and sub-folders until you get the actual core files. Then find the same sub-directories in your Fallout 4 install directory and VERIFY that there is no mod-mixing between XXX_D.DDS (Diffuse Map), XXX_N.DDS (Normal Maps), XXX_S.DDS (Specular Maps), XXX_G.DDS (Glow Maps) files that are meant for the same exact texture - FILE BY FILE*


----------



## MonarchX

Hahaha... I cannot load any SaveGame after patching the game. Great!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hahaha... I cannot load any SaveGame after patching the game. Great!


You do know that mods get disabled when you get beta patches yeah? If its a mod problem anyway otherwise I don't know what to say.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You do know that mods get disabled when you get beta patches yeah? If its a mod problem anyway otherwise I don't know what to say.


They don't get disabled, but the .INI gets reset. All you have to do is to re-enable Plugins with NMM or Fallout 4 Tweaker Launcher. Its how it was with 1.2 Beta patch, which was 100$ identical to the Final 1.2 patch. All Plugins and mods worked fine with it...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They don't get disabled, but the .INI gets reset. All you have to do is to re-enable Plugins with NMM or Fallout 4 Tweaker Launcher. Its how it was with 1.2 Beta patch, which was 100$ identical to the Final 1.2 patch. All Plugins and mods worked fine with it...


Hmm, dunno then.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Hahaha... I cannot load any SaveGame after patching the game. Great!


As I noted earlier, turn hbao+ off and see if it goes back to normal.


----------



## boredgunner

This is why one of these two plans works best for Bethesda games.

*Plan A*: Play it at launch with minimal mods (avoiding ones that say "Warning: May break your game!" and analyzing for yourself how dangerous mods can be) and get to the know the game. When finished, wait until G.E.C.K. and multiple released patches (not beta) and nice mods are out.

*Plan B*: Skip the launch altogether and wait for multiple fully released patches, G.E.C.K., and great mods to come out.

The real problem comes when trying all these somewhat complicated mods that aren't made with G.E.C.K. (just about all are flawed and can introduce instability at least under certain circumstances) and also trying to use beta patches. Things are bound to break.


----------



## MonarchX

I narrowed it down. Its either Textures or Meshes folder that causes the CTD. There we go again, going through folder by folder and then file by file with a comb until I can isolate the trouble-makers. It does give you insight into all the stuff that you have installed though. I bet most people don't even know texture file names for each mod they have installed! I keep on memorizing them.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *How is the Beta patch? HBAO good or bad? Better than SSAO and slower or actually faster? What about that Debris thing - is it a GPU or CPU hog?
> 
> I finally fixed my Fallout 4 but I had to remove SO MUCH mixed-mod data that was slowing down my rig! Believe it or not, a single texture or a mesh can reduce your entire PC to a crawl or cause non-stop crashes if it isn't properly compressed/made. There are many newbie modders out there making mistakes. Kudos to them though. Its up to us to figure out which mods work and how.
> 
> I spent about 6 hours re-checking all the files against the mods I was using to make sure files from other mods were not conflicting. I was surprised to find meshes for every damn character and item, even though very few texture mods I used came with meshes! So in the middle of all this re-verification I came onto so much gunk that I had to remove all the way or else i'd get purple textures. I uninstalled about 15 mods I wasn't using and concentrated on the core ones I truly want. Then I spent another 2 hours piecing all my .INI tweaks one by one on top of reset=to-default files, making sure no worthless or questionable tweaks were used, like the oh-so-worthless iNumHWThreads tweak that does not increase framerate and causes physics problems where random Brahmin and vehicles 100ft away from you would start dancing or flying up. iNumHWThreads does have a very strong placebo effect on people. I realize that Bethesda didn't optimize their games like TES Series and Fallout Series to that pristine degree we were looking for, but holy hell, if something as simple as assigning HyperThreading or Multi-Core function to a single command that would increase performance, don't you think they'd do it? I guess some would say NO because we did see examples of EPIC Optimization Fail (Arkham Knight LOL!)*






welcome to modding.









you should really look into having two installs going at once or something. A vanilla install & a modded install, or at the very least a copy of all the vanilla game data.


----------



## MonarchX

*ATTENTION!* MonarchX is providing something you are not likely to find on mod sites and through Google! We've got a Complete Graphics Overhaul (8GB of 2K and 4K textures) from this place - http://fallout-4-overhaul.webnode.at/ . I randomly stumbled upon it and then lost the link, spend a bunch of time Googling it, but couldn't until I accidentally stumbled upon it again while reading ENB forums!

Enjoy!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> welcome to modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should really look into having two installs going at once or something. A vanilla install & a modded install, or at the very least a copy of all the vanilla game data.


The odd part is out of all possible game-breaking mods, textures should be the last on that list. Its usually gameplay-changing or gameplay-overhaul mods that mess things up, but in this case Textures do and they only messed it up AFTER the latest update.

HBAO is very nice, but does anyone know which Fallout4.ini or Fallout4Prefs.ini entries are responsible for it??? I know SAO settings are NOT.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/31547/article/fallout-4-list-of-names-codsworth-says/
> 
> Here is a list of names Clogs will know to call you by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA
> I see my name on the list. Time to reroll my toon


It blew my mind when Codsworth not only called me Mr. McPherson but pronounced it correctly as well.


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey guys. need some help from my fellow fall out guys..

had to take my computer apart and clean it and do a few things.. put it back together tonight and everything is working as should... but now when i go to play fallout, it loads for a few seconds then closes and goes backl to the desk top... Any ideas guys? im sure its something simple. but i wanna play =(


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey guys. need some help from my fellow fall out guys..
> 
> had to take my computer apart and clean it and do a few things.. put it back together tonight and everything is working as should... but now when i go to play fallout, it loads for a few seconds then closes and goes backl to the desk top... Any ideas guys? im sure its something simple. but i wanna play =(


If you aren't running any mods I'd start off by verify the cache.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If you aren't running any mods I'd start off by verify the cache.


Verify how? And yes I am running mods ..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Verify how? And yes I am running mods ..


Right click Fallout 4, in Steam, Properties, local files, verify integrity of game cache. If that doesn't work you can either try turning off one mod at a time an try loading or try loading an earlier save.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Verify how? And yes I am running mods ..


Rule of thumb when looking for an issue, always return to default. People do this all the time they overclock or put in mods and then when it breaks wonder why. They to often presume something is wrong that is likely not. Always return to the base to verify if the issue is with the game or hardware itself or just the changes you made.


----------



## bombastinator

"cleaned and did a few things" is distressingly vague. hard to know if it's a hardware or software issue. "cleaned" in what way? "took apart" in what way? did what things?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Right click Fallout 4, in Steam, Properties, local files, verify integrity of game cache. If that doesn't work you can either try turning off one mod at a time an try loading or try loading an earlier save.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Rule of thumb when looking for an issue, always return to default. People do this all the time they overclock or put in mods and then when it breaks wonder why. They to often presume something is wrong that is likely not. Always return to the base to verify if the issue is with the game or hardware itself or just the changes you made.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> "cleaned and did a few things" is distressingly vague. hard to know if it's a hardware or software issue. "cleaned" in what way? "took apart" in what way? did what things?


thanks Alvarado.. got it working by going into the settings and doing what you said. I said there was a file missing and it fixed itself..

What i meant by taking apart my system and doing a few things is, my 980TI got leaked on by my all in one predator 360. my pred. 360 revision also came in so i just took the entire system apart, cleaned it, put my new cooler in and did a whole lot of wire management. i also cleaned my GPU for safe measure.... now only issue i have is my card idles in the high 50's low 60's.... but from some reading im seeing that its an X99 and nividia issue as a lot of people are having it. anyways.. thanks again for the help guys. if i run into any other issues ill be back


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thanks Alvarado.. got it working by going into the settings and doing what you said. I said there was a file missing and it fixed itself..
> 
> What i meant by taking apart my system and doing a few things is, my 980TI got leaked on by my all in one predator 360. my pred. 360 revision also came in so i just took the entire system apart, cleaned it, put my new cooler in and did a whole lot of wire management. i also cleaned my GPU for safe measure.... now only issue i have is my card idles in the high 50's low 60's.... but from some reading im seeing that its an X99 and nividia issue as a lot of people are having it. anyways.. thanks again for the help guys. if i run into any other issues ill be back


Ouch, well happy to see its working again.


----------



## bombastinator

question on game saving:
How do i save multiple DIFFERENT game threads/toons/game forks (not sure of the correct term) in an orderly fashion? i dont want to have to pick through individual saves or over write stuff.

WHY (you may not care.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I finished the game a few days ago with no mods at a moderately high level with a bunch of fairly large settlements (i had like 21 settlemenst with populations up to 40 or so) I found building all those settlements to be very onerous work.

because of this i skipped most of the game simply to be shut of it because it was destroying my life. I now await the GECK and the mods it will bring before a replay. i find myself tempted to play again though and i am thinking what Ai want to do is store my old game. A lot of time went into it, and the thing could have severe convince features in the future and i am loathe to simply discard it.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is why one of these two plans works best for Bethesda games.
> 
> *Plan A*: Play it at launch with minimal mods (avoiding ones that say "Warning: May break your game!" and analyzing for yourself how dangerous mods can be) and get to the know the game. When finished, wait until G.E.C.K. and multiple released patches (not beta) and nice mods are out.
> 
> *Plan B*: Skip the launch altogether and wait for multiple fully released patches, G.E.C.K., and great mods to come out.
> 
> The real problem comes when trying all these somewhat complicated mods that aren't made with G.E.C.K. (just about all are flawed and can introduce instability at least under certain circumstances) and also trying to use beta patches. Things are bound to break.


Well I have had enough pain. I have found some mods that I like what they are "supposed" to do but until we get G.E.C.K. I am done with mods. Okay a few texture mods that are not plug-ins.

There is just to much pain right now with the mods and getting the effect I want. Hope the official modding tools come out soon.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> question on game saving:
> How do i save multiple DIFFERENT game threads/toons/game forks (not sure of the correct term) in an orderly fashion? i dont want to have to pick through individual saves or over write stuff.
> 
> WHY (you may not care.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the game a few days ago with no mods at a moderately high level with a bunch of fairly large settlements (i had like 21 settlemenst with populations up to 40 or so) I found building all those settlements to be very onerous work.
> 
> because of this i skipped most of the game simply to be shut of it because it was destroying my life. I now await the GECK and the mods it will bring before a replay. i find myself tempted to play again though and i am thinking what Ai want to do is store my old game. A lot of time went into it, and the thing could have severe convince features in the future and i am loathe to simply discard it.


I have all the auto save features turned off and use the console to create my saves so that I can give them unique names, ~ key -> save "name" so open the console, type save then space then create a unique name, enter and close console, this always worked in Skyrim but it has filed me a couple times in FO4 so now after I create my save I check it using the load save feature, I just check to see that my unique save is in the load list.

Is anyone else with more than 50 hours in seeing longer load times? it is starting to take a long time just to load a new cell (portal door) or a save.

Question regarding Piper, I put Piper in a pair of summer shorts but her legs look like she is wearing a worn out set of nylons and her left shoulder has a large splotch, looks like an open wound, I did take her in to the Glowing sea, is Piper going ghoul on me; the only mod I am using that affects NPC skin textures is CBBE.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have all the auto save features turned off and use the console to create my saves so that I can give them unique names, ~ key -> save "name" so open the console, type save then space then create a unique name, enter and close console, this always worked in Skyrim but it has filed me a couple times in FO4 so now after I create my save I check it using the load save feature, I just check to see that my unique save is in the load list.
> 
> Is anyone else with more than 50 hours in seeing longer load times? it is starting to take a long time just to load a new cell (portal door) or a save.
> 
> Question regarding Piper, I put Piper in a pair of summer shorts but her legs look like she is wearing a worn out set of nylons and her left shoulder has a large splotch, looks like an open wound, I did take her in to the Glowing sea, is Piper going ghoul on me; the only mod I am using that affects NPC skin textures is CBBE.


Thx. Ill try that What i really want to do at this point is encapsulate all my saves and put them somewhere they wont be overwritten.

didyou put her in one of those +1000 rad suits or power armor when you went there? My solution was to bring the android instead. Piper didn't seem to have much advantage as a follower.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> question on game saving:
> How do i save multiple DIFFERENT game threads/toons/game forks (not sure of the correct term) in an orderly fashion? i dont want to have to pick through individual saves or over write stuff.
> 
> WHY (you may not care.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the game a few days ago with no mods at a moderately high level with a bunch of fairly large settlements (i had like 21 settlemenst with populations up to 40 or so) I found building all those settlements to be very onerous work.
> 
> because of this i skipped most of the game simply to be shut of it because it was destroying my life. I now await the GECK and the mods it will bring before a replay. i find myself tempted to play again though and i am thinking what Ai want to do is store my old game. A lot of time went into it, and the thing could have severe convince features in the future and i am loathe to simply discard it.


I just copied the saves folder Fallout4 to folder I called Fallout4-decision-pt, to capture where I was going to have to split to complete the 4 possible endings. As I completed an ending I would copy the saves folder to my new folder with an appropriate name FO4-BOS/FO4-MM/FO4-Inst/FO4-RR and I then copy back in the save from the split point back to the main folder and launch into a new ending. Now that I am done I have 5 save folders. Since I can't guess what DLC might show up, I guess I will keep them all for now, but they are like 2G a piece I think.


----------



## bombastinator

that sounds like the solution. HD space i got. I was running off a 128gb ssd for a bit and got used to putting my data on a diet. got 500gb now though and it's mostly empty.


----------



## MonarchX

I wanted to contribute and decided to post some step-by-step troubleshooting instructions on how to resolve CTD problems after patches.

*Guide on How to Fix Common Beta Patch CTD and Mod Incompatibility Problems*

****Basic Requirements***:*
0. Completely remove every file related to ReShade or SweetFX or ENB or any other injectors or wrappers if you have any.
1. Rename ALL custom sub-folder folders in Data folder to something else, like Textures to Textures.org, Meshes to Meshes.org, Materials to Materials.org. Any naming is fine. Do it to ALL Data sub-folders except for Video and POSSIBLY Strings folder.
2. DELETE your Fallout4.ini, Fallout4Custom.ini and Falllout4Prefs.ini files from your User Documents folder.
3. ****OPTIONAL***.* Launch the updated 1.3 Fallout4Launcher.exe to change settings related to new features like HBAO and Debris, but only if you actually use or want to use those new features. If you could care less for those new settings, then do not launch Fallout4Launcher.exe***.
****Remember, each and every single time you launch the vanilla Fallout4Launcher.exe from a Beta patch (like the current 1.3 Beta), your .ESP mods and other mods will be disabled***.*
4. Use the patched 1.3 Beta Launcher and do not go back to 1.2 Launcher, like I heard some people do to resolve their CTD problems. Then rename the updated 1.3 Beta Fallout4Launcher.exe to Fallout4Launcher.exe.org or any other name that is NOT Fallout4Launcher.exe. I guess you can rename it to an .exe extension too and use it if you'd like to.
5. Get Fallout 4 Tweaker by Bilago from Fallout 4 Nexus and rename the Fallout 4 Tweaker .exe file to Fallout4Launcher.exe. Fallout 4 Tweaker .exe file possibly needs extraction from a compressed archive - I don't remember for sure. After this, Fallout 4 Tweaker will become your default launcher, one MANY TIMES better than the official one. ATM, Fallout 4 Tweaker is not updated to fully support Fallout 1.3 Beta patch and it does not allow you to change/enable/disable HBAO and Debris settings. That is why I advised to use the official launcher one time to adjust those settings.
6. Use Nexus Mod Manager to ENABLE all your .ESP mods because the original launcher you used to set HBAO and Debris may have disabled them all. Even if you have not used the official launcher, still use Nexus Mod Manager to enable all the .ESP mods if they are disabled. You may need to press the Enable button TWICE because for some reason pressing it one time enabled some .ESP mods and not others (maybe a bug).
7. Launch your Fallout 4 with Fallout4.exe, NOT the new Fallout4Launcher (Fallout 4 Tweaker) and it will generate new .ini files.
8. Exit the game before loading any SaveGames and use Nexus Mod Manager to AGAIN make sure all mods are enabled.
9. Launch Fallout4.exe again and attempt to either load one of your SaveGames, visiting highly problematic CTD areas, and/or Starting a New Game.
****If you get CTD's after trying the above in some areas, upon loading a SaveGame, and/or upon Starting a New Game, then its likely one of the .ESP files is causing CTD's***.*

****In case you do get CTD's when .ESP files are enabled in Nexus Mod Manager***:*
1. Disable all the .ESP mods with Nexus Mod Manager.
2. Use Fallout4.exe to launch the game and load one of your SaveGames.
3. If you get a CTD when trying to load some specific SaveGame, then try other SaveGames.
4. If the above still fails, then ***Backup your SaveGames*** and try to start a new Game.
5. If that also fails, then re-install the game (or use Steam Cache verification) and re-check for any kind of ENB or maybe you left one of the Data Sub-folders un-renamed.
6. Use Nexus Mod Manager and re-enable one .ESP mod at a time, load one of your SaveGames (OR try to start a New Game), and keep going .ESP by .ESP files until you get a CTD. Then you will know which .ESP files causes the CTD. Sometimes its a combination of mods that causes CTD and in that case, you need to try different combinations. Yes, this is TIME consuming.
7. See if renaming Data\Strings folder to anything else fixes the problem OR, if you renamed it to something else, rename it back to Strings and test. Full Dialogue Interface mod heavily depends on Strings folder.

****Assuming all .ESP files worked and you could load your SaveGames or Start a New Game, then its time to start testing those Data\ sub-directories***:*
1. Start with Strings folder and rename it back to Strings from whichever different name you gave it per my recommendation.
2. Then, in this order, rename back the following folders and TEST for CTD's your SaveGame or Start a New Game after each folder you rename back to its proper name: Music, Sound, Materials, Meshes, Textures.
3. At some point renaming back one of those folders and testing your SaveGame or New Game, should start causing CTD's.
4. Now you will have to go into each sub-directory of that folder and start renaming those sub-folder (OR files!) one by one from whichever name it has to a new name (adding .org works best IMHO because its easy to quickly see which ones you renamed).
5. Once you find out the problematic sub-sub-folder, then keep on going until you find specific files causing your CTD problem. Its more likely that specific files are the problem, not entire folders.

****If all of the above FAILS, then I am sorry. All I advise at this point is for you to re-install the game into a new directory or use Steam verification, then re-check everything I have already wrote above***.*

In my case, with 1.2 patch, one mod I used was called Misc. Props and the guy who made it did not compress a Toaster texture properly. I was getting CRAZY CTD's in many different areas because of that. Once I narrowed down to those files, I removed the, and the game worked. Then I saw that the developer of that mod apologized and fixes that texture.

****Right now, after 1.3 patch, I also cannot load ANY SaveGames or Start a New Game, but I had no time to fix it. So far I renamed Data directory sub-folders to XXXXX.org, except for Video (and Strings I think), tried my SaveGames and they loaded. Now I know one of the folders, or sub-folders, but most likely specific textures files or even corresponding Meshes or Materials files are the cause of my CTD's.*

Quote:


> ****THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND***:*
> This is about Textures, Meshes, and Materials. Unlike Skyrim, where each texture was made up of a single file, *Fallout 4 can use up to 5-6 different files in Textures folder for a single texture*. There are XXX_D.DDS files (Diffuse Maps), XXX_N.DDS files (Normal Maps), XXX_S.DDS files (Specular Maps) - these are most frequently used. There are some non-frequent files for the same textures too - XXX_G.DDS (Glow Maps), XXX_M.DDS (Have NO IDEA), Palette files (Palette). Different Texture mods come with different files and most of them only come with about 2 of those 3 frequent files (Diffuse Maps & Normal Maps or Diffuse Maps & Specular Maps - ANY combination) for the same texture. That means that, if, for example, if some mod came with only Diffuse and Normal Maps, then the game will use the vanilla file (compressed in one of Fallout4 - Textures1-9.ba2 vanilla game files) for the Specular Maps. Again, it can be in any combination. The problem is that different mods use different combinations and often if all you do it just paste the Texture folder that mods come with, into your Data directory and over-write old files (or not), then you will get different Maps files from different mods, *most of which will not be compatible*, especially if any of those custom textures were hand-drawn. *You can get Diffuse Map files from Mod A and then Normal Map + Specular Map files from Mod B or any other bad combination for exactly the same single texture.* For Fallout 4, *you must check every single Textures sub-folder, sub-sub-folder, sub-sub-sub-etc. folder, and every single file to be absolutely sure there is no mix-up between different mods for the same texture*. It can be very time consuming, but *there is no other way*. To add even more complexity, many mods come with Materials and Meshes folders, which, again, just like different Diffuse, Specular, and Normal Maps, correspond to a single texture! Those can also be mixed up! You can get Texture files from 2-3 different mods for the same exact texture + maybe 1-2 other mods for Meshes and Materials. All this can cause textures to look bad, purple, problematic, etc. Sometimes, but exceptionally rarely, you can combine Textures files from different mod for the same texture and the resulting texture may end up better-looking than it would be if only a single texture mod was used. This happens when both mods use the same exact texture pattern, like upscaled Vanilla textures, which will all look close-to-identical, so have Diffuse Maps + Normal Maps + Specular Maps for the same exact texture from 2 or even 3 different mods can actually make that texture look better!


----------



## MonarchX

Does anybody know which Fallout4.ini and Fallout4Prefs.ini entries are responsible for HBAO and Debris settings?


----------



## bombastinator

Someone does or scrap scrap wouldn't work.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

*Possible fix to low frame rate locking*

Okay guys I was one of those that was hit with a frame rate lock in game that was around 50% of my refresh rate. I used for a bit the regular solution of turning of vsync in game and then using a frame limiter in the drivers. However I was messing with some stuff today and so got curious.

First thing I found was this only seems to effect monitors with refresh rates higher than 60 Hz. SO at least now I know why I was having the issue







I did some tweaking and testing but nothing was changing the issue even with the monitor refresh rate lowered. That is until I wiped the configuration files. I found with the monitor refresh set to 60 Hz and the config files gone the limited frame rate matched my 60 Hz and worked perfectly.

Even more interesting is that once I have run the game once and put my settings in I could now return the refresh rate to it's normal location and the game maintained the 60 Hz frame rate. This would seem to indicate that in some setting, when the game is first setup, it detects the refresh rate and then limits it. So the solution is actually fairly simple.

Delete ALL of the settings files for Fallout. Set the refresh rate of your monitor to 60 Hz. Start the game and let it do it's base setup. Get into the game then save and exit. Now reset your refresh rates to what they are supposed to be and enjoy Fallout with it's 60 FPS frame lock intact.

Ideally we should be able to find the setting that controls this within the settings file and possible manually set the frame lock rate within the game.

Try it for yourselves and tell me your results.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Okay this gets weirder as I test. So the game defaults to 1080P when it loads it seems no matter what card you have in it. With my monitor set to 1080P @ 144Hz the game takes off running at near 100 FPS all the time, with the in game vsync enabled. When I move to 1440P with the same speed set the game runs at 35 FPS with in game vsync enabled.

Now for grins I compared a 1080P image in game to a 1440P and found something interesting. First it did not give me, in game, more screen real-estate. The edges of the screen where at the same location. Second I was amazed at how little the image quality changed despite the big resolution jump. The frame rates where hit for sure but the quality of the in game image was only a minor bump at best.

Now I will test but if anyone has already tested and can tell me please do. Is the games mechanics tied to vsync or a specific frame rate? If to vsync then I should be okay at the higher FPS right?


----------



## slickwilly

been searching for a turret mod that will allow the heavy turret to be hung from the ceilings instead of being placed on the floor, no luck so far


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> been searching for a turret mod that will allow the heavy turret to be hung from the ceilings instead of being placed on the floor, no luck so far


That probably requires G.E.C.K. Alternatively, look for the settlement add-on mods that add new items. Maybe the ceiling mounted turrets are included.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Okay this gets weirder as I test. So the game defaults to 1080P when it loads it seems no matter what card you have in it. With my monitor set to 1080P @ 144Hz the game takes off running at near 100 FPS all the time, with the in game vsync enabled. When I move to 1440P with the same speed set the game runs at 35 FPS with in game vsync enabled.
> 
> Now for grins I compared a 1080P image in game to a 1440P and found something interesting. First it did not give me, in game, more screen real-estate. The edges of the screen where at the same location. Second I was amazed at how little the image quality changed despite the big resolution jump. The frame rates where hit for sure but the quality of the in game image was only a minor bump at best.
> 
> Now I will test but if anyone has already tested and can tell me please do. Is the games mechanics tied to vsync or a specific frame rate? If to vsync then I should be okay at the higher FPS right?


If you're using Crimson drivers check the global FPS limiter, mine kept resetting itself to 55fps causing a really weird effect if I turned vsync off or used a frame cap.


----------



## mcg75

Steam Beta patch 1.3 updated to 1.3.47 today.

Brought loading times back to normal.

Hbao+ still a big performance hit over SSAO. Standing at Starlight drive-in looking each direction, SSAO gives me 59 fps frame limited. Hbao+ drops that to 51-52 fps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The Slog having a Ghoul problem... oh, the irony Bethesda! If this was done on purpose, bravo! Otherwise, shame on you for a lousy random quest system.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Steam Beta patch 1.3 updated to 1.3.47 today.
> 
> Brought loading times back to normal.
> 
> Hbao+ still a big performance hit over SSAO. Standing at Starlight drive-in looking each direction, SSAO gives me 59 fps frame limited. Hbao+ drops that to 51-52 fps.


thanks for the heads up, think I am going to hold off on patches til I am done with this walk thru, Beth games tend to be highly breakable with many mods.


----------



## slickwilly

Found my new fav weapon, a combat rifle with explosive ammo perk modded in to a high ammo capacity sniper rifle, 4 maybe 5 shots from this weapon will drop a behemoth super mutant. on a side note I tried out the salvage mod, the one that resets your game, the author claims to have fixed that and so far I have not had any problems related to a reset, word of caution with this mod, create a save game before you use it because it will remove somethings that you can't replace, like the second floor of home at Croup manor, I have also noticed that somethings that it seems to not want to remove are just a matter of getting the right view angle, placing your character in walk mode helps with that problem. I am just a few quests away from Ballistic weave but have already stopped using power armor for most quests, a fully upgraded vault suite did the trick:thumb:

Now I just need a better video card, the game is starting to get lag or maybe just set my Ugrids back to 5 from the current 7


----------



## MonarchX

The game crashes big-time unless iPresentInterval=1 and bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0. That was not the case witch 1.2 patch...


----------



## inedenimadam

dang, just read the change log for the update...maybe I will risk my install


----------



## Themisseble

http://gamegpu.ru/rpg/rollevye/fallout-4-beta-patch-1-3-test-gpu.html

Radeons do very well in this game.
R9 Nano is beating GTX 980TI at 4K...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/rpg/rollevye/fallout-4-beta-patch-1-3-test-gpu.html
> 
> Radeons do very well in this game.
> R9 Nano is beating GTX 980TI at 4K...


lol

I picked up an open box R9 280 for $92 yesterday and it plays this game better than my R9 Fury.. because 16.1 drivers suck massively and allow the card to downclock to idle constantly while playing.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol
> 
> I picked up an open box R9 280 for $92 yesterday and it plays this game better than my R9 Fury.. because 16.1 drivers suck massively and allow the card to downclock to idle constantly while playing.


Why do you need to troll? Dont take it as an insult.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Why do you need to troll? Dont take it as an insult.


How is stating a fact trolling? That driver was specifically supposed to address Fallout 4 problems and all it did was make the gameplay worse, 15.11.1 is much better but has game-breaking bugs. Having to rely on third party software like clockblocker to play a game on a $500 gaming card is trolling by AMD, honestly.

If the 1.3 patch is really that helpful to performance it would be nice but I can't understand the site. Also looks like crossfire is still a no-go while SLI works fine. Doesn't this patch have gameworks stuff in it?


----------



## mcg75

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide

The Fallout 4 graphics guide that disappeared from Nvidia's site has now reappeared.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide
> 
> The Fallout 4 graphics guide that disappeared from Nvidia's site has now reappeared.


Well that was weird.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> How is stating a fact trolling? That driver was specifically supposed to address Fallout 4 problems and all it did was make the gameplay worse, 15.11.1 is much better but has game-breaking bugs. Having to rely on third party software like clockblocker to play a game on a $500 gaming card is trolling by AMD, honestly.


Actually if you look the 16.1 hotfix seems to be for 290 cards not Fury.
[82645] Fallout 4 - The compass flickers during gameplay on AMD Radeon™ R9 290 and AMD Radeon™ R9 295X2

Further reading it is clear it was for a lot more than Fallout 4 specific issues, in fact was for that single issue. So "having to rely" on other software is a bit of a drama queen response that is not accurate. I use the 15.12 with my Fury and Fallout 4 runs great.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide
> 
> The Fallout 4 graphics guide that disappeared from Nvidia's site has now reappeared.


Its gone again.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its gone again.


I went to the geforce site and found it still up. They did change the location slightly.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/fallout-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its gone again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's still there. Something is happening with OCN's redirects at the moment.
> 
> I went to the geforce site and found it still up.
Click to expand...

I see it. It is hanging out in a hopper on the main page.


----------



## MonarchX

Wowzers! I fixed most of my crashes that was supposedly due to different textures, but it wasn't! It was due to my Companion - Nick Valentine. I had a mod installed that would allow him to wear any outfit and armor, but that mod was problematic since it became impossible to disable it because doing so would cause all and any of my SaveGames not loading. Eventually, I got rid of the mod somehow, but forgot to remove equipped items from Nick. Once I removed all those and let him go, 90% of crashing stopped! He was bugged or that mod bugged him.

My Fallout 4 looks SO beautiful right now! I will finally post pics!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My Fallout 4 looks SO beautiful right now! I will finally post pics!


Congrats, hey are you using the mod pack you had posted a week or so back? it was a a German site I think? I have it downloaded, but I haven't had much of a chance to tinker with it. I was just curious if it was part of why it's looking so beautiful.


----------



## Alvarado

Found this little mod. Its more proof of concept then being this major overhaul that were used to ie: FWE or PN but its interesting to note that (so far) we can't add perks directly to the perk chart.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Congrats, hey are you using the mod pack you had posted a week or so back? it was a a German site I think? I have it downloaded, but I haven't had much of a chance to tinker with it. I was just curious if it was part of why it's looking so beautiful.


YES, it really is a part of why my Fallout 4 looks so nice, but I used maybe 60-75% of textures from that pack because I had many many better ones from other packs.

I finally started taking shots. *WARNING: I use Neutral LUT's that bypass Bethesda's poor color-grading*, which clipped white levels, made the game too bright, and overall messed up the game's graphics. With Neutral LUT's, all is restored along with proper image depth and immersion. Here's me, my guns & armor, my companion, and some NPC's:





























This is just some Characters. Its NOTHING compared to what's to come!


----------



## boredgunner

^ You made it look kind of like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. Although your character almost looks like he came out of Crysis. Too washed out for my tastes admittedly.


----------



## MonarchX

What's washed out - image or character? I am trying out different mods for character Armor, but considering how clean and neat the Institute is, you may as well say it CAN fit.

I didn't really "make it look" like anything - its the raw game image, the way it was made during development up until the last stage. That is how Bethesda made it look before they applied color-grading. This raw image perfectly fits the feel of Fallout (like Fallout 2). Color-Grading is pretty much application of Non-Neutral LUT's, a lot like ReShade's Lift-Gamma-Gain and similar effects. CDPR color-graded Witcher 3, which made it look too-fantasy-like instead of how it looked during the original trailer (color-theme-wise, not graphics assets-wise). EIDOS Colored-Graded Deus Ex: Human Revolution (the Golden-Piss filter everyone hated). Bethesda's color-grading is quite bad. Their color-grading actually cuts off white levels and messes up black levels. In the end it makes Fallout 4 look like some happy land with nice bright sunny weather, along with its odd happy-ish music, and up-beat voices. Its NOT supposed to be like that. Listen to this Fallout 1 & 2 Soundtrack (for a few minutes), starting 3 minutes 30 seconds, then another track at 10 minutes and 30 seconds. Does the mood of that Soundtrack fit the mood of vanilla Fallout 4? It doesn't. It does, however, fit with the game more when Neutral LUT is applied. Fallout mood is very close to STALKER mood.

*There is no ENB or ReShade or ENB + ReShade preset out there able to increase image depth and contrast without cutting off/clipping or raising black levels and white levels.* Such presets are great for screenshots of specific moments in specific location. I tried 15 most-endorsed ENB / ENB + ReShade / ReShade presets and each one looked great in some places, but look awful in others. Neutral LUT's fit all and every environments, although Fr4nssonsLightTweaks are still needed for the in interiors. If you don't use Neutral LUT's, then you also have to use Fr4nssonsLightTweaks for both inside AND outside. Take a look just HOW CRAPPY Bethesda's color grading is:

Before Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks (White Crush/Clipping)


After Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks, which do exactly the same thing as Neutral LUT, except Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks artificially lowers white levels, while Neutral LUT's remain an organic solution:


Before Neutral LUT's (Vanilla Color-Graded) - *Look at the SUN*:


After Neutral LUT's application - *Look at the SUN*:


The one with Neutral LUT's not only fit the true mood and theme of Fallout, but also *looks more realistic than vanilla color-graded version.* The world of Fallout is foggy and washed out, not clean and crisp. Besides, those 2 shots were not exactly using the best settings - no HBAO, at least. Those who uses vanilla color-graded version often find HBAO shadows/shades too dark, but Neutral LUT's solve that issue too!

More and more mods are switching to Neutral LUT utilization because creating color-grading on top of already color-graded visuals makes no sense. Mods like Darker Nights work PERFECTLY with Neutral LUT's, creating a very deep image without crushing/clipping detail. It ends up darker than with Vanilla-Graded effect, but not a single black level is clipped - nothing goes below and/or above full 0-255 range:


*Most importantly - you absolutely have to have accurately calibrated display to asses and judge Fallout 4 with Neutral LUT's or with Vanilla Color-Grading*. Otherwise what you're seeing is not what developers were actually making. High contrast ratio is very important too. An image with only high dark levels and low white levels still looks deeper on high-contrast displays than it does on low-contrast displays, even though the image lack any black levels or white levels.

*EDIT 1:* There are several Neutral LUT downloads on Fallout 4 Nexus, but *ONLY ONE is truly Neutral* without any artificial changes - http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/8795/?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Actually if you look the 16.1 hotfix seems to be for 290 cards not Fury.
> [82645] Fallout 4 - The compass flickers during gameplay on AMD Radeon™ R9 290 and AMD Radeon™ R9 295X2
> 
> Further reading it is clear it was for a lot more than Fallout 4 specific issues, in fact was for that single issue. So "having to rely" on other software is a bit of a drama queen response that is not accurate. I use the 15.12 with my Fury and Fallout 4 runs great.


compass flickering / weird artifacts seems to be a strange persistent issue with AMD drivers over the last 6-9 months, and outside of just the 290 architecture(i'm rusty on my stuff, leave me alone!). I've seen it in GTAV, SC, ED, and a handful of random steam pimped titles.


----------



## slickwilly

Haven't been able to play Fallout since Friday, I gave my GTX 770 to my grandson so he could play his copy of Fallout 4 (FO4 would not run on an old 8800 GTS 512) on a brighter note my new GTX 970 arrives today (EVGA GTX 970 FTW)


----------



## bajer29

Can't remember who was asking for it, but here is a list of recommended top Nexus mods:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/gg/2289-best-fallout-4-mods-so-far-essentials


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Haven't been able to play Fallout since Friday, I gave my GTX 770 to my grandson so he could play his copy of Fallout 4 (FO4 would not run on an old 8800 GTS 512) on a brighter note my new GTX 970 arrives today (EVGA GTX 970 FTW)


Love. Love is donating your graphics card to your grandson at your own loss for Fallout 4.


----------



## MonarchX

Improved:
- Lighting
- Human Skin/Face
- Suit/Armor (more Lore-Friendly)
- Weapons


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Love. Love is donating your graphics card to your grandson at your own loss for Fallout 4.


I built him and his brother new rigs last year based on 1150 and 4690 procs, I made them pay for the CPU's 160 each (I cut them a deal) mainly so them would learn the costs of getting what you want, there sister got a new ASUS Laptop for collage.
Obi, I like your quote
¨The leap to greatness starts with a single computer... and Bill Gates funding your quest for maximum PC power because your parents can't fund your interests."

I nor my daughter could afford medical school for my grand daughter so Bill is picking up the tab, say what you want about M$ but Bill gives back a large junk of his monies to worthy causes:thumb:


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Obi, I like your quote
> ¨The leap to greatness starts with a single computer... and Bill Gates funding your quest for maximum PC power because your parents can't fund your interests."
> 
> I nor my daughter could afford medical school for my grand daughter so Bill is picking up the tab, say what you want about M$ but Bill gives back a large junk of his monies to worthy causes:thumb:


Thanks. I meant it as a joke, but there is truth to it. I want to build great PCs, but none of the grocery stores around will hire me, and Best Buy has an 18 or older requirement for employment. All of which is understandable, but unfortunately money will often be the limiting factor keeping my ideas from becoming a reality. At least, until I am taken seriously when looking for work.

Anyway, here is a spoiler for you folks, since I do like to share my Fallout fun.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Once the Brotherhood of Steel flew in after I finished Kellogg, I became very excited (my progress in Fallout is very slow since I don't have much time after school). For context, one of my first missions was helping Paladin Danse at the police station. Since then, I completed a few of the retrieval/ extermination missions given by the Scribe and Knight accompanying Paladin Danse. Anyway, when the blimp told me to venture back to the police station, Dogmeat and I were quick to return to the aid of Paladin Danse and his squad. I was told to board the vertibird, which only furthered my excitement, and Dogmeat joined me on the swift flight to the blimp (which name slips my mind at the moment). After listening to the leader of the Brotherhood, in which Dogmeat proceeded to perform various antics during the event (I was quite humored by his eagerness), I went to meet the rest of the crew. My favorite character was easily the arms and ammunitions dealer. Once all of the formalities had been settled, I proceeded to accept a mission from the Brotherhood's leader. He told me to annihilate the nearby infestation of Super Mutants. This was unsettling since I quite enjoy the humor of Super Mutants, as well as their suicidal frenzies to destroy me. I reluctantly accepted the task and completed it, but my faith in the Brotherhood wavered as I returned to the blimp. I'm not entirely sure how to continue with the Brotherhood, but I found these events very interesting from my perspective. What would be interesting, even though I doubt Bethesda implemented such a mechanic, is if I abandoned the Brotherhood, either passively or through the death of its leader, and went rogue. My hope would be that any Brotherhood encounters from that point on would be hostile, except for characters similar to the Scribe accompanying Paladin Danse (it can be found that she is very distasteful towards the brute force methodology by the Brotherhood). Characters like her could possibly be persuaded to leave the Brotherhood with you and start a new faction. This is probably too much for a Bethesda RPG though, even though it would make a great game even greater.


----------



## alltheGHz

I just watched the Curse entertainment video about the command prompt, I cant stop messing with my character. I feel bad because I jumped up 15 levels to achieve the proper gun modding levels and perks, but now I have access to some awesome stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYfsgZ-caAw


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hidden Text
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I meant it as a joke, but there is truth to it. I want to build great PCs, but none of the grocery stores around will hire me, and Best Buy has an 18 or older requirement for employment. All of which is understandable, but unfortunately money will often be the limiting factor keeping my ideas from becoming a reality. At least, until I am taken seriously when looking for work.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is a spoiler for you folks, since I do like to share my Fallout fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Brotherhood of Steel flew in after I finished Kellogg, I became very excited (my progress in Fallout is very slow since I don't have much time after school). For context, one of my first missions was helping Paladin Danse at the police station. Since then, I completed a few of the retrieval/ extermination missions given by the Scribe and Knight accompanying Paladin Danse. Anyway, when the blimp told me to venture back to the police station, Dogmeat and I were quick to return to the aid of Paladin Danse and his squad. I was told to board the vertibird, which only furthered my excitement, and Dogmeat joined me on the swift flight to the blimp (which name slips my mind at the moment). After listening to the leader of the Brotherhood, in which Dogmeat proceeded to perform various antics during the event (I was quite humored by his eagerness), I went to meet the rest of the crew. My favorite character was easily the arms and ammunitions dealer. Once all of the formalities had been settled, I proceeded to accept a mission from the Brotherhood's leader. He told me to annihilate the nearby infestation of Super Mutants. This was unsettling since I quite enjoy the humor of Super Mutants, as well as their suicidal frenzies to destroy me. I reluctantly accepted the task and completed it, but my faith in the Brotherhood wavered as I returned to the blimp. I'm not entirely sure how to continue with the Brotherhood, but I found these events very interesting from my perspective. What would be interesting, even though I doubt Bethesda implemented such a mechanic, is if I abandoned the Brotherhood, either passively or through the death of its leader, and went rogue. My hope would be that any Brotherhood encounters from that point on would be hostile, except for characters similar to the Scribe accompanying Paladin Danse (it can be found that she is very distasteful towards the brute force methodology by the Brotherhood). Characters like her could possibly be persuaded to leave the Brotherhood with you and start a new faction. This is probably too much for a Bethesda RPG though, even though it would make a great game even greater.


I haven't got as far as you, but everything you described in the first part of your paragraph is pretty much what I'm going through. It would be neat to see faction changes if you didn't agree with a certain faction's ideology by undermining their structure of hierarchy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Thanks. I meant it as a joke, but there is truth to it. I want to build great PCs, but none of the grocery stores around will hire me, and Best Buy has an 18 or older requirement for employment. All of which is understandable, but unfortunately money will often be the limiting factor keeping my ideas from becoming a reality. At least, until I am taken seriously when looking for work.


When life gives you lemons, make and sell lemonade. If you are cute enough, you can make some serious bank. I see kids selling on my street every year around summer time.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Haven't been able to play Fallout since Friday, I gave my GTX 770 to my grandson so he could play his copy of Fallout 4 (FO4 would not run on an old 8800 GTS 512) on a brighter note my new GTX 970 arrives today (EVGA GTX 970 FTW)


Yeah a lot of my upgrades over the years have come by way of *sacrifices* made to keep the kids computer running well.


----------



## MonarchX

Could someone, with a fast connection do me a HUGE favor - download and upload this mod (huge - 400MB) somewhere else (temporary) for me to download.

The author blocked me because he couldn't take criticism. I have objectively informed him in a public post that the "Neutral LUT's" mod he uploaded had a inaccurate title and description because those LUT's were not neutral and I could support my claim via direct evidence + ENB forum discussions, as well as, a link to a mod that does fit the description. I also stated that some people may prefer his mod instead due to added contrast and such. I was rather polite. Anyway, he decided to ban/block me from all his mods. What a doosh...

This is now 2nd modder with a block/ban on me. The first one was a custom Skyrim ENB preset creator who actually stated "You MAY NOT edit my configuration, including ENBLocal.ini and ENBSeries.in files after you download my preset nor can you post edited ENBLocal.ini and ENBSeries.ini entries from my preset for any reason". ROFLMAO!!! I mean REALLY? I posted about setting UseOriginalProcessing=True and UseOriginalObjectProcessing=True in ENBSeries.ini as advice for those who wanted to avoid ENB SSAO/SSIL and wanted to use NVidia HBAO, which was harmless and in no way negatively-affecting his preset. Another doosh!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Could someone, with a fast connection do me a HUGE favor - download and upload this mod (huge - 400MB) somewhere else (temporary) for me to download.


why not just make a 2nd account to download it?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Could someone, with a fast connection do me a HUGE favor - download and upload this mod (huge - 400MB) somewhere else (temporary) for me to download.
> 
> The author blocked me because he couldn't take criticism. I have objectively informed him in a public post that the "Neutral LUT's" mod he uploaded had a inaccurate title and description because those LUT's were not neutral and I could support my claim via direct evidence + ENB forum discussions, as well as, a link to a mod that does fit the description. I also stated that some people may prefer his mod instead due to added contrast and such. I was rather polite. Anyway, he decided to ban/block me from all his mods. What a doosh...
> 
> *This is now 2nd modder with a block/ban on me*. The first one was a custom Skyrim ENB preset creator who actually stated "You MAY NOT edit my configuration, including ENBLocal.ini and ENBSeries.in files after you download my preset nor can you post edited ENBLocal.ini and ENBSeries.ini entries from my preset for any reason". ROFLMAO!!! I mean REALLY? I posted about setting UseOriginalProcessing=True and UseOriginalObjectProcessing=True in ENBSeries.ini as advice for those who wanted to avoid ENB SSAO/SSIL and wanted to use NVidia HBAO, which was harmless and in no way negatively-affecting his preset. Another doosh!


Why doesn't this surprise me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Why doesn't this surprise me.


Given what I have seen of that individual's posting in this thread alone, I am hardly surprised myself either. Heck, he's already on my ignore list as well.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Why doesn't this surprise me.


Anyone who stands for something will have both friends and enemies. I learned that back in High School (9th and 10th grade), where being a nice guy who made sure everyone liked him (me), prevented me from getting the hottest girls. Then I grew a back-bone (11th and 12th grade), gone full alpha and a bunch of people suddenly really liked that, while others hated it, but it did fix most relationship issues.

Did you even bother to read the context or do you summarize everything you read based on first sentences of paragraphs? That doesn't surprise me. *Its intellectually lazy and identical to placing people in highly limited categories, such as "Democrat or Republican". If I say Democrat, people like you automatically assume a whole lot and judge based on those assumptions.* That ridiculous.

In both cases, those mo... dooshes just got butt-hurt







.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Anyone who stands for something will have both friends and enemies. I learned that back in High School (9th and 10th grade), where being a nice guy who made sure everyone liked him (me), prevented me from getting the hottest girls. Then I grew a back-bone (11th and 12th grade), gone full alpha and a bunch of people suddenly really liked that, while others hated it, but it did fix most relationship issues.
> 
> Did you even bother to read the context or do you summarize everything you read based on first sentences of paragraphs? That doesn't surprise me. *Its intellectually lazy and identical to categorizing people into categories, like being a Democrat or Republican. If I say Democrat, people like you automatically assume a whole lot and judge on those assumptions.*
> 
> In both cases, those mo... dooshes just got butt-hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did read it and what your asking for isn't something that we're allowed to do, mod copyright is a serious thing.

Edit: With that said, there is a special place where you can find and even ask people for that kind of stuff.


----------



## MonarchX

Mod copyright? ENB has its own LICENSE rules and I recall them clearly stating that I can edit .INI and .FX files in any way I want! Its the .DLL files I shouldn't be touching and uploading. You can't forbid someone from editing ENBLocal.ini and/or ENBSeries.ini that are absolutely meant to be edited! You can forbid people from uploading such files BASED on those mod's other tweaks, but say "You can't edit files for your own use". Have you ever used ENB before??? How do you think modders make their own presets? They edit those and other files. Copyright is about copying a mod and uploading it as your own OR editing one those mods and then uploading them. I have not done either. I have a full right to edit ENB .INI and .FX files as I fit. I also have a full right to upload SPECIFIC line changes that have NOTHING to do with the actual mod's tweaks that make that mod special/unique. Its like saying you have a copyright to prevent people from posting "EdgeAA=True/False", which a simple AA setting. Forbidding people from suggesting to disable/enable AA? Seriously???


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Mod copyright? ENB has its own LICENSE rules and I recall them clearly stating that I can edit .INI and .FX files in any way I want! Its the .DLL files I shouldn't be touching and uploading. You can't forbid someone from editing ENBLocal.ini and/or ENBSeries.ini that are absolutely meant to be edited! You can forbid people from uploading such files BASED on those mod's other tweaks, but say "You can't edit files for your own use". Have you ever used ENB before??? How do you think modders make their own presets? They edit those and other files. Copyright is about copying a mod and uploading it as your own OR editing one those mods and then uploading them. I have not done either. I have a full right to edit ENB .INI and .FX files as I fit. I also have a full right to upload SPECIFIC line changes that have NOTHING to do with the actual mod's tweaks that make that mod special/unique. Its like saying you have a copyright to prevent people from posting "EdgeAA=True/False", which a simple AA setting. Forbidding people from suggesting to disable/enable AA? Seriously???


I was talking about the mod texture you wanted someone to upload.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I was talking about the mod texture you wanted someone to upload.


Er... Many of those mods have their own websites with their download links. As long as the mod was not edited in anyway, I don't see the harm of a temporary extra link.


----------



## MonarchX

Just got a PM from the guy who made the actual neutral LUT's (titled "sRGB Base LUT's") about the guy who made the Non-Neutral LUT's (inaccurately described and titled "Neutral LUT's"): "The guy who made the neutral LUTs actually blocked my access to ALL his files and apparently locked his comment thread on his mod page! W**? Such an infant. I never said anything against him. "

EDIT: YEY! Secondary account worked! Last time it wouldn't. I think this guy forgot to ban IP!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Has anyone figured out a way to easily take out a SM Suicider as a ninja melee if the first hit doesn't kill them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I was talking about the mod texture you wanted someone to upload.


Just ignore him and move along.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to easily take out a SM Suicider as a ninja melee if the first hit doesn't kill them?
> Just ignore him and move along.


Sick your companion on them and let them take the hit or set up mines. Does your melee build not allow you to use mines?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Sick your companion on them and let them take the hit?


Sorry, should have clarified. I am not trying to blow them up as I want to harvest their mini-nukes.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, should have clarified. I am not trying to blow them up as I want to harvest their mini-nukes.


Ah... How much does VATS slow down the Suicider? Could you get multiple hits on him. I'm sure you've already tried that, though.

EDIT: Have you tried sneak and just pick-pocket it from him?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ah... How much does VATS slow down the Suicider? Could you get multiple hits on him. I'm sure you've already tried that, though.
> 
> EDIT: Have you tried sneak and just pick-pocket it from him?


1. Going into VATS does slow them down, which will allow me to hit them multiple times. The problem is as melee, I cannot pick *where* I hit them. If it randomly hits the suicider in the arm that holds the nuke, we all die.








2. I have not actually tried to pick pocket the SM as I didn't invest in that perk. I will try it once I have enough points and report back. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Going into VATS does slow them down, which will allow me to hit them multiple times. The problem is as melee, I cannot pick *where* I hit them. If it randomly hits the suicider in the arm that holds the nuke, we all die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I have not actually tried to pick pocket the SM as I didn't invest in that perk. I will try it once I have enough points and report back. Thanks for the idea!


It's worth a try if you're willing to give up some S.P.E.C.I.A.L. points. Also not sure if you are using Super sledge in your build, but I hear that takes out baddies pretty quickly in VATS without setting off the nuke.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> It's worth a try if you're willing to give up some S.P.E.C.I.A.L. points. Also not sure if you are using Super sledge in your build, but I hear that takes out baddies pretty quickly in VATS without setting off the nuke.


Do I need perception or agility for pickpocketing? I am actually using this unique revolutionary sword that does radiation poisoning.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do I need perception or agility for pickpocketing? I am actually using this unique revolutionary sword that does radiation poisoning.


The wiki says "Increasing the Perception stat can increase your chance at a successful use of Pickpocket by approximately 2% per point."

Also, you will never have a 100% success rate. The highest is 90%.

I believe you might actually need Rank 4 in pick pocketing to steal equipped items.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, should have clarified. I am not trying to blow them up as I want to harvest their mini-nukes.


So your ninja skills don't exclude the use of a tactical nuclear device, but guns are a no no

(edit)
Didn't think of the value on the open market for a mini nuke till now.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Going into VATS does slow them down, which will allow me to hit them multiple times. The problem is as melee, I cannot pick *where* I hit them. If it randomly hits the suicider in the arm that holds the nuke, we all die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I have not actually tried to pick pocket the SM as I didn't invest in that perk. I will try it once I have enough points and report back. Thanks for the idea!


With melee build can you use jet and hit them multiple x's before they can set it off? Sometimes I get 3 suiciders at once and have to use jet to get all 3 with shooter build, but not sure if jet makes you fast enough to hit twice before boom with melee.

I havent done a melee build yet, but will be my next one...currently I am playing if I get killed I have to start over...only way to make suicide setting challenging with overseer build (after playing it through 1.5x). Otherwise I run/gun with no care since I rarely get killed, this way it is actually exciting again, like first playthrough. Though i just got killed last night at level 24 via delayed robot boom...currently back at level 5 after few hours.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With melee build can you use jet and hit them multiple x's before they can set it off? Sometimes I get 3 suiciders at once and have to use jet to get all 3 with shooter build, but not sure if jet makes you fast enough to hit twice before boom with melee.
> 
> I havent done a melee build yet, but will be my next one...currently I am playing if I get killed I have to start over...only way to make suicide setting challenging with overseer build (after playing it through 1.5x). Otherwise I run/gun with no care since I rarely get killed, this way it is actually exciting again, like first playthrough. Though i just got killed last night at level 24 via delayed robot boom...currently back at level 5 after few hours.


Melee is somewhat disappointing in Fallout 4. New Vegas actually had better melee and unarmed combat, with many unique unlockable moves via perks while Fallout 4 has practically none, just the default attacks and some funny contextual ones like body slams.


----------



## MonarchX

Has anyone noticed how incredibly limited character, NPC's, and enemy shadows are? In Skyrim, shadows were cast with most light sources, but the engine was limited to only 5 sources (or was it 8?) at a time. You'd think developers would improve upon number of light sources possible in Fallout 4 and actually have even more light sources cast shadows, more complex shadows (multi-directional or something like that). Instead, they just cut out sources that allowed shadow casting big-time! I already have More Shadows mod, but its nothing compared to the vast number of light sources there are. Have you noticed that some interiors are actually brighter during the day, even though there aren't any windows??? They improved reflections a BIT, but nowhere near to the same level as ENB's Skyrim reflections, although they were extremely demanding.

I heard commends that lighting was improved, especially since textures can now use specular, normal, glow, and diffuse maps? Parallax would've been very nice, but do those maps make up for the lack of appropriate light sources??? I don't think so! I'd rather have simpler textures and more realistic lighting. ENB and modding are the only hopes in this regard.

The of course Bethesda LOVES to use highly unrealistic low-quality interior fog and overly bright interior lighting and nights. A DirectX 11 game should even be able to handle complex shadows you would get with Pip-Boy's lighting, but in Fallout 4, it doesn't cast any shadows at all. Enabling Pip-Boy shadows produces completely broken shadows...

Here's's IMHO, the best compilation of lighting mod that look best with neutral Base sRGB LUT's mod and the following NMM load order priority (from top to bottom):
- PipBoyShadows - Headlamps Only because, as mentioned earlier, Pip-Boy shadows are completely broken
- More Shadows - select Tweaked option, but do not select Pip-Boy Shadows option for the same reason as stated above

- FogOut - Interiors-Only option for neutral Base sRGB LUT's or normal Interior + Exterior version if you don't use neutral Base sRGB LUT'd mod
OR
- Interiors Enhanced - Darker Ambient Light and Fog (FogOut and Interiors Enhanced are incompatible - don't use both)

- Darker Nights - I think The Darkest option + Vanilla Sky looks the best because you get the darkest environment with enough sky-light to make everything visible
- Darker Nights - FogOut Patch - use only if you went with FogOut mod instead of Interiors Enhanced mod
*

Does anyone know of any other good lighting tweaks or mods?*

Side-Question:
*Does anyone know which modding tool can show me the default directories/paths for whichever textures I'd like to edit?* For example, I'd like to use Fog texture from Radiant Clouds and Fogs mod, but I do not want to install the actual .ESP and other files from the mod due to complications with other mods. This mod's Fog texture is located in a custom directory, made just for this mod. However, if I were to know the default path/directory to the vanilla fog texture (Data\Textures directory), then I could replace it with the mod's texture, even if I have to rename it to the vanilla texture's file name.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> The wiki says "Increasing the Perception stat can increase your chance at a successful use of Pickpocket by approximately 2% per point."
> 
> Also, you will never have a 100% success rate. The highest is 90%.
> 
> I believe you might actually need Rank 4 in pick pocketing to steal equipped items.


Cool! Thanks for info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> So your ninja skills don't exclude the use of a tactical nuclear device, but guns are a no no
> 
> (edit)
> Didn't think of the value on the open market for a mini nuke till now.


You don't have to be good shot to kill with a Fat Man.







I don't really use guns though, because I do not do enough gun damage to kill anything beyond fodder. With melee, I just hit them once with a sneak attack and they die. With a Fat Man, I just shoot and things die.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With melee build can you use jet and hit them multiple x's before they can set it off? Sometimes I get 3 suiciders at once and have to use jet to get all 3 with shooter build, but not sure if jet makes you fast enough to hit twice before boom with melee.
> 
> I havent done a melee build yet, but will be my next one...currently I am playing if I get killed I have to start over...only way to make suicide setting challenging with overseer build (after playing it through 1.5x). Otherwise I run/gun with no care since I rarely get killed, this way it is actually exciting again, like first playthrough. Though i just got killed last night at level 24 via delayed robot boom...currently back at level 5 after few hours.


It depends. I can hit them multiple times without Jet, but my problem is that sometimes the random melee hitting will hit the arm with the nuke and that blows him up (and me) up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Melee is somewhat disappointing in Fallout 4. New Vegas actually had better melee and unarmed combat, with many unique unlockable moves via perks while Fallout 4 has practically none, just the default attacks and some funny contextual ones like body slams.


This


----------



## MonarchX

My character's eyes are way too far apart and I haven't a clue on how to change that using character creator (console command"ShowLooksMenu 14 1"). I think I tried everything, but it won't do the trick!

EDIT: BAH! My mouse wasn't working in character creation menu. I got it to work and got my eyes set! I swear you can sit there for hours and hours and try to get that perfect face and yet there will always be more room for improvement and more trials, etc...


----------



## Alpina 7

LOL


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> LOL


Are you using triple monitor surround?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> My character's eyes are way too far apart and I haven't a clue on how to change that using character creator (console command"ShowLooksMenu 14 1"). I think I tried everything, but it won't do the trick!
> 
> EDIT: BAH! My mouse wasn't working in character creation menu. I got it to work and got my eyes set! I swear you can sit there for hours and hours and try to get that perfect face and yet there will always be more room for improvement and more trials, etc...


Skyrim quote
"Player takes 2 hours to create player character face and then wears a helmet through the whole game"

OC you stated you re using a sword that does rad damage but aren't SM's immune to rad poisoning?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Given what I have seen of that individual's posting in this thread alone, I am hardly surprised myself either. Heck, he's already on my ignore list as well.


bah. ignoring people removes 90% of the fun. You should be nothing but entertained by the ramblings of our more mentally spicy members.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Skyrim quote
> "Player takes 2 hours to create player character face and then wears a helmet through the whole game"
> 
> OC you stated you re using a sword that does rad damage but aren't SM's immune to rad poisoning?


That is true... I never even considered that. I will try a super sledge and other melee weapons tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bah. ignoring people removes 90% of the fun. You should be nothing but entertained by the ramblings of our more mentally spicy members.


At the risk of sounding mean and "not fun", I don't have the patience or desire to risk IQ points listening to the ramblings. When I have to read said ramblings because someone quoted the individual, I can feel my brain circling the proverbial drain.


----------



## slickwilly

.amod your own weapon, make a super sledge that does 50% more damage to muties, I have a laser rifle that has this perk and it dropped from of all places a legendary super mutant.

(edit)
On a side note, i received my new GTX 970 FTW+ yesterday, this card gets hot and loud after about 5 minutes of FO4 action, going to need to incorporate it in to my loop


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Are you using triple monitor surround?


Dual


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Are you using triple monitor surround?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Dual


How do you aim? Do the monitors not have bezels?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> How do you aim? Do the monitors not have bezels?


Waiting to get a 3Rd monitor. but aiming isn't an issue. also the aim isn't exactly center. My Asus monitors dont have bezels and are pretty much flush together.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bah. ignoring people removes 90% of the fun. You should be nothing but entertained by the ramblings of our more mentally spicy members.


I'd like to say that he is not an intelligent person, but I shall not fall down to the same level of ******ation and judge him simply based on this one case. In both cases, I was 100% correct and in both cases I was supported by several veteran modders and ENB preset creators. There was no rambling on my part. Everything he said, however, was absolutely and undeniably nothing, but rambling. Anybody can go around and talk crap about someone, who they ignored for something they failed to comprehend. It didn't even matter what I said, as long as it was I who said it. I don't need any defending because I know I was correct and he was wrong. Its true and he can ramble on about whatever, but I can reasonably and logically explain why I am correct. He can't do the same. He has no grounds in this debate what-so-ever. He didn't even read the message AFAIK. Its equivalent of saying "I hate President X and thus I will ignore everything he/she says because I know it is ******ed".

So the question is - who's more mentally spicy (which is very uncool to mention, btw) and who's more reasonable in this case?


----------



## boredgunner

I don't have anything to say about Fallout 4 right now though, since I haven't played in weeks and am waiting for G.E.C.K. and more mods to come out and playing other games in the meantime. I'm going to try and play Fallout and Fallout 2 though; when I last tried they were just too dated in their presentation and pace, but I'm just going to make/use a trainer and make myself invulnerable and have one hit kills with 100% hit chance to basically skip through combat and just play them for the role-playing and story.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> How do you aim? Do the monitors not have bezels?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to get a 3Rd monitor. but aiming isn't an issue. also the aim isn't exactly center. My Asus monitors dont have bezels and are pretty much flush together.
Click to expand...

Those may be advertised as 0 bezel, but there is still a black space around each monitor.

I ran a debezeled triple monitor set up for quite a while. Before you get a third monitor, you should consider a large format 4k. I have been much happier with my 49" 4k than I was with the triple set up. The bezel-less monitors are still not bezel free, and you are locked into a vertical resolution that is very limiting.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Those may be advertised as 0 bezel, but there is still a black space around each monitor.
> 
> I ran a debezeled triple monitor set up for quite a while. Before you get a third monitor, you should consider a large format 4k. I have been much happier with my 49" 4k than I was with the triple set up. The bezel-less monitors are still not bezel free, and you are locked into a vertical resolution that is very limiting.


Yea I've so visited it, but honestly man. I'm happy with 3 of these for now. I plan on building a simulator and when I do that I can transfer my monitors to them and then I'll be able to upgrade to whatever is available at the time. This should be In a year or 2 max... I'm at Bly about 70% done with my system anyways and want to put the extra moe y towards that till I'm done !!

Who knows maybe we will have 5k for affordable prices by them.


----------



## slickwilly

I had an LG monitor that was advertised as having no bezel and it didn't but mine was the second gen and it had a black 1/4 inch band all the way around the screen, seems the first gen units got a bad rapp for light bleed at the edges and the black band was LGs way of fixing it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Those may be advertised as 0 bezel, but there is still a black space around each monitor.
> 
> I ran a debezeled triple monitor set up for quite a while. Before you get a third monitor, you should consider a large format 4k. I have been much happier with my 49" 4k than I was with the triple set up. The bezel-less monitors are still not bezel free, and you are locked into a vertical resolution that is very limiting.


this this this this this.

the support for multimonitor is too damn spotty for it to be worth while, and its just getting worse as bigger resolutions come into play, which might seem counterintuitive to some, but whatever.

i'm working on selling my wsgf xxl + 3x 1080P panels so that I can jump up to a predator type panel.

having to customize the majority of games before you play them = way to damn time consuming these days. WSGF, Surround / eyefinity users, i'll always love you but it's just too damn annoying for me these days.

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN







Sorry I had to.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this this this this this.
> 
> the support for multimonitor is too damn spotty for it to be worth while, and its just getting worse as bigger resolutions come into play, which might seem counterintuitive to some, but whatever.
> 
> i'm working on selling my wsgf xxl + 3x 1080P panels so that I can jump up to a predator type panel.
> 
> having to customize the majority of games before you play them = way to damn time consuming these days. WSGF, Surround / eyefinity users, i'll always love you but it's just too damn annoying for me these days.
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN


I have to agree with this. I have a triple monitor setup and only the big AAA titles offer any type of native support for 5760x1080 and Fallout 4 on the other hand is an absolute pain to set up in surround. I have edited ini files and used flawless widescreen but still cant get it to run properly in surround, what a shame.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I have to agree with this. I have a triple monitor setup and only the big AAA titles offer any type of native support for 5760x1080 and Fallout 4 on the other hand is an absolute pain to set up in surround. I have edited ini files and used flawless widescreen but still cant get it to run properly in surround, what a shame.


bethesda never has native support. Ubisoft promises it but doesn't deliver it (never did get the watch dogs profile working SMOOTHLY via flawless... or was it widescreen?)

needing multiple pieces of third party software to make 90% of games work properly is rubbish. It also tends to inject stutter into your experience. I'll always have multiple monitors. I'll just prefer to play my games on one big curved monster when i'm not rocking CV1 rift. I'll take the single panel high res smoothness over what surround/eyefinity offers any day now that 4K resolutions are easy to push. You're seeing damn near the same thing without any of the stretch. Saturated FoV is nice though.

I know AMD has made an effort to overhaul the Eyefinity experience, and I'd love to check it out. Nvidia has also made MINOR NEEDED tweaks to barely keep up with 2012 status eyefinity (IE 5 monitor surround, something they didn't even advertise adding support for)

*PLEASE NOTE - MY LAST EXPERIENCE WAS WITH GK110. DUAL & TRI. I HAVE NOT TESTED MODERN AMD OR NV ARCHITECTURE IN SURROUND/EYEFINITY. (third party software still applies. *third party software keeps the eyefinity and surround community alive. anyone who disagrees is a shill.*)


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bethesda never has native support. Ubisoft promises it but doesn't deliver it (never did get the watch dogs profile working SMOOTHLY via flawless... or was it widescreen?)
> 
> needing multiple pieces of third party software to make 90% of games work properly is rubbish. It also tends to inject stutter into your experience. I'll always have multiple monitors. I'll just prefer to play my games on one big curved monster when i'm not rocking CV1 rift. I'll take the single panel high res smoothness over what surround/eyefinity offers any day now that 4K resolutions are easy to push. You're seeing damn near the same thing without any of the stretch. Saturated FoV is nice though.
> 
> I know AMD has made an effort to overhaul the Eyefinity experience, and I'd love to check it out. Nvidia has also made MINOR NEEDED tweaks to barely keep up with 2012 status eyefinity (IE 5 monitor surround, something they didn't even advertise adding support for)
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE - MY LAST EXPERIENCE WAS WITH GK110. DUAL & TRI. I HAVE NOT TESTED MODERN AMD OR NV ARCHITECTURE IN SURROUND/EYEFINITY. (third party software still applies. *third party software keeps the eyefinity and surround community alive. anyone who disagrees is a shill.*)


The only games I have played recently that works properly in surround are Battlefield 4 and splinter cell blacklist.Apart from Splinter cell I wont buy or play Ubisoft games purely because I have no faith in them anymore and I am voting with my wallet. I have been able to get Fallout 4 to run in surround but the hud stretches across two screens and I cant sustain over 30 fps which is not playable for me. I am also considering selling all my screens and going with and ultra wide predator or similar and just keeping one peripheral monitor for temps monitoring etc.


----------



## alltheGHz

Just got my new laptop, 6500u and a 950m. Does anyone have any experience with FO4 with these specs?


----------



## .theMetal

I decided to roll a new character big ol' strength type with melee weapons. I put it on an easier setting to help train my brain with my newly acquired Steam Controller. Since I have 80ish hours into the vanilla game, I'm gonna make things easier by having unlimited carry weight. Should be fun, not sure the factions I will go with yet. Might be besties with the Railroad and just see where that takes me. I also have thousands of new textures this go around.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Can you guys tell me where to find the bar height counter tops? I'm pretty sure I have all the Picket Fence mags but can seem to find a counter to use for a bar.


----------



## inedenimadam

I haven't played FO4 on multi monitor, but I did play skyrim on eyefinity crossfire...and that is why I use this 49" 4k on my desktop. I like the wide-screen view, but the black bars, tearing (fixed now I hear), fish eye, unsupported mess that is eyefinity is not at all missed. I do still use a widescreen resolution of 4096x1600, but it's no where near the hassle of multimonitor. For a racing sim, or flight sim, there is hands down no better solution, So triple screen still has its place.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I haven't played FO4 on multi monitor, but I did play skyrim on eyefinity crossfire...and that is why I use this 49" 4k on my desktop. I like the wide-screen view, but the black bars, tearing (fixed now I hear), fish eye, unsupported mess that is eyefinity is not at all missed. I do still use a widescreen resolution of 4096x1600, but it's no where near the hassle of multimonitor. For a racing sim, or flight sim, there is hands down no better solution, So triple screen still has its place.


Yea i find that triple monitor is the absolute best for simulators. im @ 3840x1080 and i love it on flight simulator. For fallout, i have had zero issues getting it to run on my dual monitor setup. actually i haven't had any issues on any games i have played so far so im not really sure what you guys are talking about.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I haven't played FO4 on multi monitor, but I did play skyrim on eyefinity crossfire...and that is why I use this 49" 4k on my desktop. I like the wide-screen view, but the black bars, tearing (fixed now I hear), fish eye, unsupported mess that is eyefinity is not at all missed. I do still use a widescreen resolution of 4096x1600, but it's no where near the hassle of multimonitor. *For a racing sim, or flight sim, there is hands down no better solution*, So triple screen still has its place.


This is 100% true, specially if you have a simpit of some sort. however, even the sim genres are supporting multi-monitor less & less. non eyefinity/surround solutions were common place in pretty much every sim for as long as I can remember, but it seems to be slowly falling off.

however, eyefinity/surround shouldn't be what is used in a sim. Sims should have multiviewport rendering or w/e its called. You know, the one where they seamlessly render three different camera angles at once to remove stretching & fish eye. It's way more GPU intensive, but by far the must superior implementation of multimonitor known to man.

eyefinity / surround - take one camera angle & stretch it out.
multi viewport rendering - take 3 camera angles, smash them together.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I haven't had any issues on any games i have played so far so im not really sure what you guys are talking about.


This is ~40" image 3840x1440 or about the equivalent of 2x 1920x1440 monitors.



Which would you rather look at? Its not that it doesn't work, or that is is not better than a single 16:9 monitor...

I had a great time with my multi-monitor set up, so by all means enjoy it!

Edit:

Here is my old set up, and man...I loved it at the time:


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is ~40" image 3840x1440 or about the equivalent of 2x 1920x1440 monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you rather look at? Its not that it doesn't work, or that is is not better than a single 16:9 monitor...
> 
> I had a great time with my multi-monitor set up, so by all means enjoy it!


Lara is that you?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Lara is that you?


Now that you mention it...

it does kind of look like Lara

Edit: also kind of looks like my wife.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Now that you mention it...
> 
> it does kind of look like Lara
> 
> Edit: also kind of looks like my wife.


Hmm, is it creepy to play as one's wife in a video game? These life pondering questions.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Now that you mention it...
> 
> it does kind of look like Lara
> 
> Edit: also kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, is it creepy to play as one's wife in a video game? These life pondering questions.
Click to expand...

Maybe it is because I won the wife lottery! I dont know... it was totally subconscious....but yeah, kind of creepy now that I think about it. I just like tatoo'd women with long black hair.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Maybe it is because I won the wife lottery! I dont know... it was totally subconscious....but yeah, kind of creepy now that I think about it. I just like tatoo'd women with long black hair.


Well then before this gets even more creepy, to your question. I'd vote for this one, just because you can see more. Oh and no black bar in the middle.



Edit: I don't have a multi monitor setup but it seems simple enough to make a choice in how to display your games on it. Just don't stretch across all displays.


----------



## mcg75

This has probably been mentioned numerous times already.

This newest edition of the Creation Engine still relies on the cpu for way too many shadows.

Just like Skyrim, trees and foliage kill fps regardless of gpu power.

I figured dropping from 4k to 1440p would resolve some of these. Nope.

With the newest patch, Beth seemed to reduced draw distance and detail for shadows regardless of what you set them at.

Still in places such as the top of Hub 360, fps get cut into the 30s with the gpu usage sitting at 60-65%. Get down to the bottom and fps jumps to 60 meanwhile usage still sits at 60% or so.

That's 1440p. 4K pegs usage at 99% a lot of the time.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

FYI there is a 94MB update for FO4 on Steam right now.


----------



## andrews2547

What is it for?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> *Monarch's Purely Naked and Raw True Neutral Realism through sRGB Base Neutral LUT's and vanilla ENB 0.291 preset*















































































































*I dare to say it looks more realistic than any ENB presets out there*. I've already said it many times, but I'll say it one more time. With custom ENB settings many places look amazing, while others suffering. The same can be said about screenshots, which often make something stand out, while the rest or at least some part of the screenshot, like dark/black or bright white detail, loses itself in the process. It is even worse when you actually play with custom ENB presets rather than just taking screenshots. If you stick to calibrated neutrality, you get both - realistic screenshots and realistic gameplay. *What's your opinion?*
Quote:


> Only the following ENB setting were used:
> - Force VRAM
> - Remove Fake Lights
> - Depth of Field
> 
> Only the following ReShade settings were used:
> - LumaSharpen
> - AdaptiveSharpen
> - Grain (Colored)
> - Dithering


More to come!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What is it for?


Update Page


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of info!



Fallout 4 1.3 Update

The 1.3 update for Fallout 4 is available as an automatic download for all PC users on Steam and will be available later this week on Xbox One and PlayStation 4.

The update has several new features - including PC-specific enhancements like our new ambient occlusion setting (HBAO+) - as well as new fixes for gameplay, quests, and Workshop Mode.

New Features

New ambient occlusion setting, HBAO+ (PC)
New weapon debris effects (PC NVIDIA cards)
Added status menu for settlers in your settlements
Added ability to rotate an object you are holding with left/right triggers and pressing down on left thumbstick lets you switch the rotating axis
Improved "ESDF" keys remapping support while in Workshop mode (PC)
Gameplay Fixes

General memory and stability improvements
Improved performance when looking through a scope
Fixed issue where player could warp to a different location when aiming
Companions can no longer get stuck with radiation poisoning
Fixed an issue where Vault 81 residents would not dismember correctly
Big Leagues perk now displays calculated damage correctly
Fixed issue with third person camera not displaying properly after exiting certain crafting stations
Fixed an issue where subtitles would occasionally not update properly
Effects will properly be removed on companions when items are unequipped
MacReady's Killshot perk now calculates headshot percentages properly
Fixed an issue with NPCs getting stuck in Power Armor
Fixed a rare issue with companions getting stuck in down state
Second rank of Aquaboy now calculates properly
Fixed an issue with resistance not always lowering the damage correctly when added by mods
Enabled number of characters available when renaming an item (XB1)
Fixed issue with player becoming dismembered while still alive
Robotics expert is now usable in combat
Stimpaks can now be used on Curie after the transformation
Playing a holotape found in wilderness while switching point of view no longer causes the screen to blur or controls to be locked
Quest Fixes

Fixed an issue with "Taking Independence" where the minutemen remaining from the battle against the Mirelurk Queen would not gather in the Castle
Fixed an issue where invulnerable characters would get stuck in combat
Fixed an issue where Preston would send player to a settlement instead of a dungeon as part of a Minutemen quest
Fixed an issue where Synths could attack the Castle while the player was friends with the Institute
Fixed an issue where killing a caravan would leave a quest open
Fixed an issue where Dogmeat would stay at Fort Hagen after "Reunions" was completed
Fixed an issue where the player couldn't talk to Desdemona to complete "Underground Undercover"
Fixed an issue where the player could get stuck exiting the cryopod
Fixed an issue where the player could no longer get Preston as a companion
In "The End of the Line," fixed an issue that would prevent the player from killing the leaders of the Railroad
Fixed an issue with Minutemen quests repeating improperly
Fixed an issue where the player couldn't get back into the Railroad headquarters after being kicked out of the Brotherhood of Steel
After finishing "The Big Dig," fixed an issue where Hancock would no longer offer to be a companion or help with the "Silver Shroud" quest
Fixed an issue with obtaining the Dampening Coils from Saugus Ironworks before going to Yangtze
During "Unlikely Valentine," fixed an issue where the player could be blocked from entering Vault 114
In "Confidence Man," Bull and Gouger can now be killed
During "Taking Independence," fixed an issue that would prevent the radio transmitter from powering up
In "Human Error," fixed an issue where killing Dan would cause the quest to not complete properly
Fixed an issue with "Tactical Thinking" where leaving dialogue early with Captain Kells to reprogram P.A.M. could cause quest to not completely properly

Workshop Fixes

Fixed a bug that would cause settler counts to appear incorrectly
Fixed an issue that could prevent the player from setting up a supply line in settlements with a high population
Improvements to snapping pieces together while in Workshop mode
Fixed an issue that caused powered items to stop functioning permanently if its power source was ever removed
Player can now build workbenches in their Diamond City house
Building wires no longer uses up copper
Fixed issue with certain settlement attacks not generating properly
Fixed an issue with settlement happiness calculations
Settlers assigned to weapons stand will now stand next to it
Diamond City house now shows provided power
Repairing items will now correctly consume resources
Fixed an issue where companion would ignore commands at workshop locations
Fixed an issue with crops appearing destroyed after saving and reloading


----------



## andrews2547

Thanks.

Any reason why they don't publish that on Steam?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Any reason why they don't publish that on Steam?


Don't know, maybe because Steam also supports beta patches so things could get confusing?


----------



## Alvarado

Yay new patch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What is it for?
> 
> 
> 
> Update Page
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Lots of info!
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 4 1.3 Update
> 
> The 1.3 update for Fallout 4 is available as an automatic download for all PC users on Steam and will be available later this week on Xbox One and PlayStation 4.
> 
> The update has several new features - including PC-specific enhancements like our new ambient occlusion setting (HBAO+) - as well as new fixes for gameplay, quests, and Workshop Mode.
> 
> New Features
> 
> New ambient occlusion setting, HBAO+ (PC)
> New weapon debris effects (PC NVIDIA cards)
> Added status menu for settlers in your settlements
> Added ability to rotate an object you are holding with left/right triggers and pressing down on left thumbstick lets you switch the rotating axis
> Improved "ESDF" keys remapping support while in Workshop mode (PC)
> Gameplay Fixes
> 
> General memory and stability improvements
> Improved performance when looking through a scope
> Fixed issue where player could warp to a different location when aiming
> Companions can no longer get stuck with radiation poisoning
> Fixed an issue where Vault 81 residents would not dismember correctly
> Big Leagues perk now displays calculated damage correctly
> Fixed issue with third person camera not displaying properly after exiting certain crafting stations
> Fixed an issue where subtitles would occasionally not update properly
> Effects will properly be removed on companions when items are unequipped
> MacReady's Killshot perk now calculates headshot percentages properly
> Fixed an issue with NPCs getting stuck in Power Armor
> Fixed a rare issue with companions getting stuck in down state
> Second rank of Aquaboy now calculates properly
> Fixed an issue with resistance not always lowering the damage correctly when added by mods
> Enabled number of characters available when renaming an item (XB1)
> Fixed issue with player becoming dismembered while still alive
> Robotics expert is now usable in combat
> Stimpaks can now be used on Curie after the transformation
> Playing a holotape found in wilderness while switching point of view no longer causes the screen to blur or controls to be locked
> Quest Fixes
> 
> Fixed an issue with "Taking Independence" where the minutemen remaining from the battle against the Mirelurk Queen would not gather in the Castle
> Fixed an issue where invulnerable characters would get stuck in combat
> Fixed an issue where Preston would send player to a settlement instead of a dungeon as part of a Minutemen quest
> Fixed an issue where Synths could attack the Castle while the player was friends with the Institute
> Fixed an issue where killing a caravan would leave a quest open
> Fixed an issue where Dogmeat would stay at Fort Hagen after "Reunions" was completed
> Fixed an issue where the player couldn't talk to Desdemona to complete "Underground Undercover"
> Fixed an issue where the player could get stuck exiting the cryopod
> Fixed an issue where the player could no longer get Preston as a companion
> In "The End of the Line," fixed an issue that would prevent the player from killing the leaders of the Railroad
> Fixed an issue with Minutemen quests repeating improperly
> Fixed an issue where the player couldn't get back into the Railroad headquarters after being kicked out of the Brotherhood of Steel
> After finishing "The Big Dig," fixed an issue where Hancock would no longer offer to be a companion or help with the "Silver Shroud" quest
> Fixed an issue with obtaining the Dampening Coils from Saugus Ironworks before going to Yangtze
> During "Unlikely Valentine," fixed an issue where the player could be blocked from entering Vault 114
> In "Confidence Man," Bull and Gouger can now be killed
> During "Taking Independence," fixed an issue that would prevent the radio transmitter from powering up
> In "Human Error," fixed an issue where killing Dan would cause the quest to not complete properly
> Fixed an issue with "Tactical Thinking" where leaving dialogue early with Captain Kells to reprogram P.A.M. could cause quest to not completely properly
> 
> Workshop Fixes
> 
> Fixed a bug that would cause settler counts to appear incorrectly
> Fixed an issue that could prevent the player from setting up a supply line in settlements with a high population
> Improvements to snapping pieces together while in Workshop mode
> Fixed an issue that caused powered items to stop functioning permanently if its power source was ever removed
> Player can now build workbenches in their Diamond City house
> Building wires no longer uses up copper
> Fixed issue with certain settlement attacks not generating properly
> Fixed an issue with settlement happiness calculations
> Settlers assigned to weapons stand will now stand next to it
> Diamond City house now shows provided power
> Repairing items will now correctly consume resources
> Fixed an issue where companion would ignore commands at workshop locations
> Fixed an issue with crops appearing destroyed after saving and reloading
Click to expand...

Dang, my game is modded to the extreme...so worried about breaking the game with updates...I guess I will hold off again until this play through is done and then if it breaks something I can start from scratch with the modding.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, my game is modded to the extreme...so worried about breaking the game with updates...I guess I will hold off again until this play through is done and then if it breaks something I can start from scratch with the modding.


This is why I don't really mod in the beginning.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, my game is modded to the extreme...so worried about breaking the game with updates...I guess I will hold off again until this play through is done and then if it breaks something I can start from scratch with the modding.


I just loaded it up with the patch and it didn't even turn off the mods like the last patch so yeah, so far so good.

Edit:: I'm running 53 mods if it means anything.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, my game is modded to the extreme...so worried about breaking the game with updates...I guess I will hold off again until this play through is done and then if it breaks something I can start from scratch with the modding.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't really mod in the beginning.
Click to expand...

I kept it to mostly texture mods for the first go round. There were just some mods that I really wanted that are potentially game breaking. This update seems to fix allot of stuff around settlement building, and I have a ton of settlement mods.

I think I will just hold tight til I finish, that way I can update and install all the goodie good mods that are going to pop up with the CK releasing.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, patches do not purposely break games (unless they accidentally introduce bugs), but the do change how things get rendered and it can affect mods. At the same time, by modding now, you will learn what to avoid and be much better at troubleshooting mod problems later. I, for example, spent many days trying to fix crashes until I learned that in my game, editing companions skins, faces, cloth and armor meshes, and most importantly making them do stuff they weren't supposed to (like making Nick Valentine wear armor or making Danse take off his Power Armor / Frame), caused constant and consistent crashing. Since then I added a ton more mods and all is good!

EDIT:

1.3.47 Beta and 1.3 Official are 100% IDENTICAL in every way. That sucks...


----------



## funfordcobra

any of these patches increase performance?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> any of these patches increase performance?


They both say "memory and stability improvements"


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> any of these patches increase performance?


Yes by lowering settings on shadow distance for sure.

On the original version, I didn't notice much for shadow pop in.

With this patch, you can walk the street in Sanctuary and as you get closer to each house, the shadow starts on one side and runs to the other. No normal setting fixes it. Probably the .ini could be modded to help.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

1.3 fixed the game completely for me. No more CPU overhead. Performance, and most importantly smoothness, improved drastically (HBAO+ is on). So, the rumors were true, Bathesda had to change the way the engine(?) works to implement HBAO+ and that removed the overhead. I bet you AMD cards now own NV counterparts, as it should be.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 1.3 fixed the game completely for me. No more CPU overhead. Performance, and most importantly smoothness, improved drastically (HBAO+ is on). So, the rumors were true, Bathesda had to change the way the engine(?) works to implement HBAO+ and that removed the overhead. I bet you AMD cards now own NV counterparts, as it should be.


There is no way that the transition from a 32-bit engine to a 64-bit engine would go through without early performance hits, especially for a company like Bethesda. That's why I always roll my eyes when haters cry about the game not having a huge upgrade, even though I disagree strongly with that as well. That is also part of the reason I think that the game is so diluted. They simply spread their resources across too many directions. I have a feeling that the next TES game will be a lot more developed however, now that they have this established foundation to work on.


----------



## funfordcobra

It SEEMED to run smoother for me too after a few weeks break. Less fps drops in SLI. I thought I'd ask in case I was imagining things.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 1.3 fixed the game completely for me. No more CPU overhead. Performance, and most importantly smoothness, improved drastically (HBAO+ is on). So, the rumors were true, Bathesda had to change the way the engine(?) works to implement HBAO+ and that removed the overhead. I bet you AMD cards now own NV counterparts, as it should be.


Just like Skyrim, FO4 relies on cpu for shadows provided by the game engine.

They turned down default shadow settings from what they originally were resulting in better performance because the cpu isn't being taxed as hard.

The first patch they issued where they "fixed" the Corvega plant, users had pics where shadows had been removed completely to up performance.

Go to the top of Hub 360 or any of the taller buildings and watch the frame rate drop because the cpu can't keep up.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 1.3 fixed the game completely for me. No more CPU overhead. Performance, and most importantly smoothness, improved drastically (HBAO+ is on). So, the rumors were true, Bathesda had to change the way the engine(?) works to implement HBAO+ and that removed the overhead. I bet you AMD cards now own NV counterparts, as it should be.


Careful, I think your fanboyism is flaring up a bit.

The FuryX is beating out the 980TI, but is x-fire completely busted? I haven't had a single card setup in quite a few builds. This should really be two different graphs for single/dual cards.



Source: http://gamegpu.ru/rpg/rollevye/fallout-4-beta-patch-1-3-test-gpu.html

Here it is without the dual cards:



Look at where that 280X is sitting! Considering it was released in competition with the 680... that was the 7970 that was released ~ with the 680. I dont know why there is a discrepency with the 7970 and 280x, they are the same cards.


----------



## mcg75

And this video pretty much throws the gamegpu results out the window.

I ran the 1.3 patch right from the first day the beta was available and did not see the fps drop they did. I lowered settings at 4K to give me 60 fps most of the time with 99% usage. If I had their huge drop I'd be in the high 40s all the time.


----------



## Alvarado

http://imgur.com/a/rVIYh


----------



## candy_van

lol


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> And this video pretty much throws the gamegpu results out the window.
> 
> I ran the 1.3 patch right from the first day the beta was available and did not see the fps drop they did. I lowered settings at 4K to give me 60 fps most of the time with 99% usage. If I had their huge drop I'd be in the high 40s all the time.


So its the same


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> And this video pretty much throws the gamegpu results out the window.
> 
> I ran the 1.3 patch right from the first day the beta was available and did not see the fps drop they did. I lowered settings at 4K to give me 60 fps most of the time with 99% usage. If I had their huge drop I'd be in the high 40s all the time.


Even though I haven't been to downtown Boston (commons, or however you may want to refer to it) at 1440p I didn't notice any dips lower than 45 on a single GTX970. I'll double check my settings, but those results don't seem accurate. I've probably got a huge FPS-killing setting disabled somewhere.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know if the head counts as a "limb"?


----------



## candy_van

I believe it does, at least it should since it's something you'd have to heal w/ a Stimpack if you're crippled.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I believe it does, at least it should since it's something you'd have to heal w/ a Stimpack if you're crippled.


That is what I am thinking as well. Also does anyone know if melee counts as a "silenced" weapon? I assume it should because it is, well, silent.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is what I am thinking as well. Also does anyone know if melee counts as a "silenced" weapon? I assume it should because it is, well, silent.


I would think melle would only count if you are in sneak mode or your target is sleeping


----------



## crucible

Can anyone confirm if HTML tags are applied whenever renaming weapons or armor? Tried both vanilla and with mods. I think patch 1.3 broke HTML tagging.


----------



## candy_van

Not sure would have to look, haven't named anything after the patch (yet).
Only played last night for a bit for first time since then.

HBAO looks a bit nicer over SSAO, doesn't affect frames for me.
Weapon effects I seriously am having a hard time even noticing though - might just turn them off - not like phyX in a game like borderlands where you actually can see much.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I built him and his brother new rigs last year based on 1150 and 4690 procs, I made them pay for the CPU's 160 each (I cut them a deal) mainly so them would learn the costs of getting what you want, there sister got a new ASUS Laptop for collage.
> Obi, I like your quote
> ¨The leap to greatness starts with a single computer... and Bill Gates funding your quest for maximum PC power because your parents can't fund your interests."
> 
> I nor my daughter could afford medical school for my grand daughter so Bill is picking up the tab, say what you want about M$ but Bill gives back a large junk of his monies to worthy causes:thumb:


Bill is as effective a philanthropist as he was a CEO. He's so good at it that Warren buffet put him in his will giving him the bulk of his estate.

He's done astounding things for Africa such as eradicating the Guinea worm, which was an excessively Nasty parasite. He also funded the invention of a container that could keep vaccines frozen for very long periods of time without electricity. The technology has turned out to have other applications and is what makes that magnetic hover board in the car commercials work amongst other things.

I once read someone derisively refer to him as "that guy who's running for Jesus"


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Soo what's the deal with the Fallout 4 crossfire patch and the new AMD drivers?

They say it has a F4 profile, but with crossfire on default mode it's only using 1 gpu. Looking to force the Fallout 4 crossfire profile, and there is no profile for Fallout 4... This is ridiculous. The game is months old at this point.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rVIYh


Did you make that. It's awesome.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Did you make that. It's awesome.


I wish but I don't got the skills for that. I just found it on reddit sometime ago.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I wish but I don't got the skills for that. I just found it on reddit sometime ago.


it would make a great mod where you explore a junkyard looking for a lost child and run into a junkyard that is this thing...and it runs on the blood of children....if you lose the fight the child dies and becomes fuel, the settlement hates you, but you can call up smaller junk rexs once per day to help you in battle.... if not you save the child and the junkyard wars rex dies leaving behind scrap for said childs settlement to prosper giving you new weapons and armor to buy


----------



## Wolfsbora

Bought them while they were half off. Just had too!







(taken on my Nexus 6)


----------



## pez

Are those actual New Balance shoes? They look like an actual NB shoe. Didn't know who actually made it. I wish they would have done more of a flat-bottomed shoe for it...I would've bought multiple pairs.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are those actual New Balance shoes? They look like an actual NB shoe. Didn't know who actually made it. I wish they would have done more of a flat-bottomed shoe for it...I would've bought multiple pairs.


They look it, don't they? I need to check, I don't think they are, though.


----------



## pez

Gotcha







. I figured it had to have some hidden branding somewhere.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> 
> Bought them while they were half off. Just had too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (taken on my Nexus 6)


I hope that you aren't actually gonna go walking around outside with those.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I hope that you aren't actually gonna go walking around outside with those.


You hater haha. I'm probably going to put them on a shelf or something but they actually look comfortable.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You hater haha. I'm probably going to put them on a shelf or something but they actually look comfortable.


Not sure if its hating but I can't think of what would match with those.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not sure if its hating but I can't think of what would match with those.


A vault 111 hoodie and a pip-boy obviously.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> A vault 111 hoodie and a pip-boy obviously.


Oh god the horrors, can you add even more blue/yellow?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are those actual New Balance shoes? They look like an actual NB shoe. Didn't know who actually made it. I wish they would have done more of a flat-bottomed shoe for it...I would've bought multiple pairs.


One word: spraypaint.


----------



## Wolfsbora

The color scheme on the shoes will support my Swedish heritage!







I almost bought blue overalls for Halloween. I ended up running out of time.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> One word: spraypaint.


Not on a leather shoe, get a spray can of leather dye


----------



## moocowman

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/9476/?

For anyone who's not a fan of the black fade on 4x scopes like myself, this mod is pretty awesome and fairly well done. I don't think I'll ever be able to play without it now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've noticed when I go invisible while crouching without using my power armor, my Pipboy gets messed up. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've noticed when I go invisible while crouching without using my power armor, my Pipboy gets messed up. Anyone else notice that?


Just did yesterday actually. First time I noticed it, I wonder if it's perk/ AGL related or just a glitch.
I do have Sneak fully maxed out and my AGL is at 10 with some clothing buffs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Just did yesterday actually. First time I noticed it, I wonder if it's perk/ AGL related or just a glitch.
> I do have Sneak fully maxed out and my AGL is at 10 with some clothing buffs.


For me, I have sneak maxed out too, but my AGL is not at 10 I don't think. The effect on my character is coming from a unique chest piece I bought from the Institute.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For me, I have sneak maxed out too, but my AGL is not at 10 I don't think. The effect on my character is coming from a unique chest piece I bought from the Institute.


Unique MK III Synth Chest Piece right? I just bought that too a little while ago.
Does a little less DMG resistance than my heavy combat armor, but increased resistance the lower the health far exceeds that.

Me thinks there's a glitch (perk?) that comes along with it now...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yes! I hope they fix it soon as it's really annoying! LOL


----------



## Insan1tyOne

With the latest AMD dirver (16.1.1 Hotfix 2) there are SIGNIFICANT performance increases while using AMD Crossfire. But it is still really broken. I am getting tons of screen tearing, flickering, flashing, etc. Has anyone found a way to use Crossfire without all these issues? Are there any settings that alleviate these problems when they are enabled / disabled? I already have TAA and GodRays completely disabled.

- Insan1tyOne


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've noticed when I go invisible while crouching without using my power armor, my Pipboy gets messed up. Anyone else notice that?


It's a bug from fallout 3 that some people liked enough they made it a feature. It's actually supposed to do that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> It's a bug from fallout 3 that some people liked enough they made it a feature. It's actually supposed to do that.


Well I don't like it! LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My friend is having a bizarre issue suddenly when when he tries to pull out his weapon, his hand comes out as if holding something, but there is nothing there. When he attacks, nothing happens. We have done the following:

- Reload a previous save
- Quit and re-launch the game
- Verify content integrity via Steam
- Restart the computer
- Kill the character both normally and through console
- Attempt to drop wielded weapon
- Attempt to switch to another weapon
- Attempt to switch to another weapon and back immediately
- Attempt to wield a different weapon via inventory
- Sleep in the game
- Wait in the game
- Fast travel and then wield weapon
- Various combinations of above mentioned steps

If anyone knows how to fix this issue, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My friend is having a bizarre issue suddenly when when he tries to pull out his weapon, his hand comes out as if holding something, but there is nothing there. When he attacks, nothing happens. We have done the following:
> 
> - Reload a previous save
> - Quit and re-launch the game
> - Verify content integrity via Steam
> - Restart the computer
> - Kill the character both normally and through console
> - Attempt to drop wielded weapon
> - Attempt to switch to another weapon
> - Attempt to switch to another weapon and back immediately
> - Attempt to wield a different weapon via inventory
> - Sleep in the game
> - Wait in the game
> - Fast travel and then wield weapon
> - Various combinations of above mentioned steps
> 
> If anyone knows how to fix this issue, that would be greatly appreciated!


I have the same issue sometimes. I usually end up just switching weapons a bunch or using the Pip-Boy to equip something until it actually works.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> We're also doing a complete overhaul of Fallout 4 Survival mode. Food, sleep, diseases, danger and more. Stay tuned.


From Bethesda's twitter.

Schwing. Modders won't even have to do it.







Although, I'm sure there will be an even harder-core mod with temperature, hygiene and whatnot.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> With the latest AMD dirver (16.1.1 Hotfix 2) there are SIGNIFICANT performance increases while using AMD Crossfire. But it is still really broken. I am getting tons of screen tearing, flickering, flashing, etc. Has anyone found a way to use Crossfire without all these issues? Are there any settings that alleviate these problems when they are enabled / disabled? I already have TAA and GodRays completely disabled.
> 
> - Insan1tyOne


I managed to get rid of the other issues by playing around tessellation in the crimson software but the game runs with a steady 20 fps with crossfire enabled so clearly something is broken with the profile, crossfire with this game seems like a pipe dream.


----------



## moocowman

I really hope they add weight to ammo so I can spend a few hours after every scavenging trip managing my inventory. That was probably my favorite part of New Vegas's hardcore mode.

Not even being sarcastic.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> From Bethesda's twitter.
> 
> Schwing. Modders won't even have to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I'm sure there will be an ever harder-core mod with temperature, hygiene and whatnot.


Oh wow, that was unexpected.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> crossfire with this game seems like a pipe dream.


You know, I could never get Skyrim to behave properly with CFX, I am not surprised you are having issues.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Oh wow, that was unexpected.


I figured they would add new features over time like they started to do with Skyrim, but not this soon. My guess is that it was something that they were already working on.

It's going to be the cherry on top of one of the most delicious cakes I've ever had the pleasure to eat. I'm pretty excited to see what their first DLC will be as well, even though I won't be able to play it for a while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally fixed that weapons bug for my friend. Apparently, he was stuck in limbo land while between the quests Reunions and Dangerous Minds. Once he talked to Valentine and finished Dangerous Minds, he was able to wield his weapon and go into VATS again.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

AAAHHHHHHHHH so this is NOT under PC games , so i missed it a few times

PC version FO4 is lately CtoD a lot right at the 1st menu screen (garage+menu). Today for ex. it took 3 trys for the game to work, the 1st crashed at the menu screen, the 2nd at the menu screen but after I had clicked "continue"

Also alt-tabbing can easily mess up the aspect-ratio on my fully legit and upto date Steam version. Just now after 2 alt-tabs back into win8.1, the 1440p resolution had reverted to like 4:3 in game, and the menu goes all to the left, and the mouse no longer matches/works as expected (and so now I exited and must restart game for 4th time)

I have no mods running, I tried to run 2 top rated mods and they never worked for some reasons


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Ok AND NOW THE LOCK-PICKING has gone to something like super high FPS, and the inputs lag accordingly

this is some updates, breaking my game, never had that 1 before


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Ok AND NOW THE LOCK-PICKING has gone to something like super high FPS, and the inputs lag accordingly
> 
> this is some updates, breaking my game, never had that 1 before


go to your config file, set ipresentinterval=1, or you can force vsync.


----------



## mcg75

Have you tried validating the files through Steam?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> go to your config file, set ipresentinterval=1, or you can force vsync.


ok thanks, later once more sober I shall review this

Also when the game is in the save/map/etc loading screen, the FPS also seems to go off the charts, like an un-limited frame cap...............I can hear my 980 Ti going insane


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> go to your config file, set ipresentinterval=1, or you can force vsync.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks, later once more sober I shall review this
> 
> Also when the game is in the save/map/etc loading screen, the FPS also seems to go off the charts, like an un-limited frame cap...............I can hear my 980 Ti going insane
Click to expand...

same problem, try the fix and all the crazy fps and physics stuff should go away.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I thought I went insane twice, turns out it was just my shoe lace broke on my left boot, and it was winter time


----------



## KSIMP88

Recently started a new character. Big fat ginger. I'm also a jerk. heh. My backstory (ignoring the starting scene) is that the only reason I survived is because I was in my mancave playing video games, and I saw the explosions, so I nerdgasmed and made a cryotube for myself


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Ouch, how long do you think the process will take?


Kind of off topic and awhile back, but it still isn't here. Sent it out December first and CoolerMaster still hasn't sent a replacement. I ended up saying screw it and buying another power supply, and I felt so pissed off that they are taking so long I switched brands.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Info on incoming DLC!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Kind of off topic and awhile back, but it still isn't here. Sent it out December first and CoolerMaster still hasn't sent a replacement. I ended up saying screw it and buying another power supply, and I felt so pissed off that they are taking so long I switched brands.


Sad that Cooler Master didn't get their act together to help you out. Hope other companies don't give the same crap.


----------



## inedenimadam

I sided with the Institute this time around, and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



just had to kill Desdemona...I cried inside a little bit when Tinker Tom came after me and I had to take him out, but that is one cool hat!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I sided with the Institute this time around, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just had to kill Desdemona...I cried inside a little bit when Tinker Tom came after me and I had to take him out, but that is one cool hat!


i sided with the institute last night too. cant wait to see how this plays out heh


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Info on incoming DLC!


Wow, that's pretty impressive if that's just the start of DLC.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Info on incoming DLC!


Now I gotta buy that season pass.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Now I gotta buy that season pass.


I know right? I'm most interested in Automatron. Not sure if I'll buy the whole kit and caboodle, but I'm totally down with building my own robot companion in game. Sounds like fun!


----------



## moocowman

Yeah, definitely gotta grab the season pass before the price goes up.


----------



## Alvarado

What the hell is that suppose to be?! I hope to god we don't actually have to go into the water...


----------



## bajer29

IDK, a mutated shark/ whale skeleton?


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Now I gotta buy that season pass.


I had the same impulse.

...then after I bought it I read the part where the $30 price would remain in place for the rest of the February.


----------



## MonarchX

Bah! Again we see DLC's before the games get fixed. Aside from game bugs, Bethesda needs to create a better color-grading filter / LUT. No amount of calibration or ENB application results in proper skin tones and realistic imagery. Just about every other game has proper skin tones, including Witcher 3, Assassin Creed 4, 5, 6, Dying Light, and even the original Half-Life! Fallout 4 faces are grayish-brownish-palish, not pinkish. The only thing I tell myself to compensate for that is that people skin tones might have changed after a nuclear apocalypse!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Bah! Again we see DLC's before the games get fixed. Aside from game bugs, Bethesda needs to create a better color-grading filter / LUT. No amount of calibration or ENB application results in proper skin tones and realistic imagery. Just about every other game has proper skin tones, including Witcher 3, Assassin Creed 4, 5, 6, Dying Light, and even the original Half-Life! Fallout 4 faces are grayish-brownish-palish, not pinkish. The only thing I tell myself to compensate for that is that people skin tones might have changed after a nuclear apocalypse!


somehow i get the feeling youll be tweaking fallout 4 graphics still when fallout 7 hits shelves


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Bah! Again we see DLC's before the games get fixed. Aside from game bugs, Bethesda needs to create a better color-grading filter / LUT. No amount of calibration or ENB application results in proper skin tones and realistic imagery. Just about every other game has proper skin tones, including Witcher 3, Assassin Creed 4, 5, 6, Dying Light, and even the original Half-Life! Fallout 4 faces are grayish-brownish-palish, not pinkish. The only thing I tell myself to compensate for that is that people skin tones might have changed after a nuclear apocalypse!


Have you thought that maybe the skin tones are Bethesda's choice? There's no set standard as to "this is how people in game should look" Its called an art style for a reason.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Have you thought that maybe the skin tones are Bethesda's choice? There's no set standard as to "this is how people in game should look" Its called an art style for a reason.


Yeah, of course they are, but would you be happy if skin tones were green or yellow or dark blue? I am arguing that they are simply using unrealistic skin tones in Fallout 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> somehow i get the feeling youll be tweaking fallout 4 graphics still when fallout 7 hits shelves


Luckily for me, color-grading is not something I ever bother to mod. Its the same as using ENB or ReShade to change the game's colors. There is never a single ENB or ReShade or ENB + ReShade preset out there that doesn't improve the image quality of some areas at the cost of crippling the image quality in other areas. That is why I prefer the original un-touched look, but Bethesda used some odd gamma setting because without their color-grading the game looks very shallow. Maybe they used Power-Law 2.4 Gamma... No idea...

As far as the rest of the game goes, I haven't modded it much for 2 weeks now. I update maybe 5-6 mods, but aside from that, I can't see Fallout 4 looking much better on PC than it already dose. I am crippled by 4GB of VRAM and that's with uGridsToLoad=9 + a TON of 4K mods + far-away LOD, objects, and other tweaks! Looks fantastic, but the game got soooo boring...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> *Bah! Again we see DLC's before the games get fixed.* Aside from game bugs, Bethesda needs to create a better color-grading filter / LUT. No amount of calibration or ENB application results in proper skin tones and realistic imagery. Just about every other game has proper skin tones, including Witcher 3, Assassin Creed 4, 5, 6, Dying Light, and even the original Half-Life! Fallout 4 faces are grayish-brownish-palish, not pinkish. The only thing I tell myself to compensate for that is that people skin tones might have changed after a nuclear apocalypse!


You say that as if Bethesda hasn't already put out two patches for the game..


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You say that as if Bethesda hasn't already put out two patches for the game..


Hey, skin tones and lighting are more important than game breaking bugs, man. Get with the program.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You say that as if Bethesda hasn't already put out two patches for the game..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, skin tones and lighting are more important than game breaking bugs, man. Get with the program.
Click to expand...

I actually backed up my whole game folder, installed the update, got to a game breaking bug, restored from backup and continued playing through the broken bug. It is probably one of my mods that needs updating...but I haven't found anything that I couldn't get past yet, and I am almost through my second go around. Skyrim was way more borked at this point in the launch cycle compared to fallout4.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I actually backed up my whole game folder, installed the update, got to a game breaking bug, restored from backup and continued playing through the broken bug. It is probably one of my mods that needs updating...but I haven't found anything that I couldn't get past yet, and I am almost through my second go around. Skyrim was way more borked at this point in the launch cycle compared to fallout4.


So far in my experience Skyrim was much more touchy with mods, It was so easy to break. Fallout 4 (so far) doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Skyrim was way more borked at this point in the launch cycle compared to fallout4.


I agree 100%.

I had a decent amount of broken quests and CTD in Skyrim.

Fallout 4 I've had zero broken quests and 1 CTD in 240 hours of FO4.


----------



## mcg75

So the Far Harbour DLC is set in Maine. Obviously a play on Bar Harbour.

Interested to see how nukes ended up hitting Maine. Bangor really wouldn't be large enough to be a target assuming the Chinese were after major cities.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So the Far Harbour DLC is set in Maine. Obviously a play on Bar Harbour.
> 
> Interested to see how nukes ended up hitting Maine. Bangor really wouldn't be large enough to be a target assuming the Chinese were after major cities.


Well... the blog post states.
Quote:


> Travel off the coast of Maine to the mysterious island of Far Harbor, where higher levels of radiation have created a more feral world.


So either it didn't get hit very much and the air just blew radiation all over the place or it actually did get hit loads.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So the Far Harbour DLC is set in Maine. Obviously a play on Bar Harbour.
> 
> Interested to see how nukes ended up hitting Maine. Bangor really wouldn't be large enough to be a target assuming the Chinese were after major cities.


I'm really interested in seeing if they end up adding aquatic life into the game. Maybe we could fight a mutated megalodon or something.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So the Far Harbour DLC is set in Maine. Obviously a play on Bar Harbour.
> 
> Interested to see how nukes ended up hitting Maine. Bangor really wouldn't be large enough to be a target assuming the Chinese were after major cities.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing if they end up adding aquatic life into the game. Maybe we could fight a mutated megalodon or something.
Click to expand...

Wasn't there a harpoon gun assets buried in the game files that were not scripted into action?

Edit: I found a video of a mod that uses the assets to bring it back to life.


----------



## Alpina 7

I just saw they Made Mario Kart for GTA 5..... how bad ass would it be to make it for fallout 4?

or any driveable car really.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> or any driveable car really.


I have made a similar statement before...I mean, there is certainly are operable Vertibirds and other mechanically driven devices in the game....even a car factory with working lights and such. Why cant I repair a motorcylce? I would take a horse, even a horribly mutated one....

And we know Gambryo can handle horses.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wasn't there a harpoon gun assets buried in the game files that were not scripted into action?
> 
> Edit: I found a video of a mod that uses the assets to bring it back to life.


There were a few things that make it seem like they had a lot more planned for underwater exploration. Things like how much detail there is on the ocean floor and the fact that there's an aquaboy/girl perk which allows you to breath underwater even though there only a few points in the game where it's actually useful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have made a similar statement before...I mean, there is certainly are operable Vertibirds and other mechanically driven devices in the game....even a car factory with working lights and such. Why cant I repair a motorcylce? I would take a horse, even a horribly mutated one....
> 
> And we know Gambryo can handle horses.


IIRC, Bethesda said it's because vehicles don't fit the worlds they design. They want to make smaller, more dense and detailed worlds for the Fallout games. If there were land vehicles, they would have to have a bigger world with more emptiness just to justify even having land vehicles. As for horses, I believe they're extinct in the Fallout universe.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There were a few things that make it seem like they had a lot more planned for underwater exploration. Things like how much detail there is on the ocean floor and the fact that there's an aquaboy/girl perk which allows you to breath underwater even though there only a few points in the game where it's actually useful.
> IIRC, Bethesda said it's because vehicles don't fit the worlds they design. They want to make smaller, more dense and detailed worlds for the Fallout games. If there were land vehicles, they would have to have a bigger world with more emptiness just to justify even having land vehicles. As for horses, I believe they're extinct in the Fallout universe.


but how hard would i be to say, to take a vehicle from another game or even another Bethesda game and add it to fallout via Nexusmod app? i mean surely it cant be rocket science? if people can add all kinds of crazy things to our fallout why not a car?

hell ill do it if i knew how.


----------



## candy_van

It's Maine, so I'm going to assume there will be tons and tons of delicious mutant lobsters


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well... the blog post states.
> So either it didn't get hit very much and the air just blew radiation all over the place or it actually did get hit loads.


It's going to look like the glowing sea, I expect.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> but how hard would i be to say, to take a vehicle from another game or even another Bethesda game and add it to fallout via Nexusmod app? i mean surely it cant be rocket science? if people can add all kinds of crazy things to our fallout why not a car?
> 
> hell ill do it if i knew how.


People have done it in New Vegas so someone will likely make a vehicle mod for FO4 as well. Although, it probably won't work as well as it did in New Vegas because FO4 has a lot less flat terrain/roads with a lot more things to get in the way. It should happen, though.


----------



## KSIMP88

The most skilled modders tend to not like to make game-breaking changes. I feel they would view mounts as breaking the game. These are the passionate gamers.


----------



## inedenimadam

I would honestly rather have a motorcycle. The cars in the game look like they would not be well suited for transportation outside of a few of the military vehicles. There are enough city streets to warrant a bike.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> The most skilled modders tend to not like to make game-breaking changes. I feel they would view mounts as breaking the game. These are the passionate gamers.


Some modders may see it as a challenge. I think it'd be cool even though I would personally never use it.

I really can't wait to start messing around with the GECK. That's the next big announcement that I'm waiting for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would honestly rather have a motorcycle. The cars in the game look like they would not be well suited for transportation outside of a few of the military vehicles. There are enough city streets to warrant a bike.


I'd roll around in one of those larger tanks you can find lying around.

*edit* Totally contradicted myself by saying that, but now that I'm thinking about it, a moddable tank would be awesome.


----------



## Alpina 7

id be ok with just a lifted wrangler or range rover


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> There were a few things that make it seem like they had a lot more planned for underwater exploration. Things like how much detail there is on the ocean floor and the fact that there's an aquaboy/girl perk which allows you to breath underwater even though there only a few points in the game where it's actually useful.
> IIRC, Bethesda said it's because vehicles don't fit the worlds they design. They want to make smaller, more dense and detailed worlds for the Fallout games. If there were land vehicles, they would have to have a bigger world with more emptiness just to justify even having land vehicles. As for horses, I believe they're extinct in the Fallout universe.


Yeah, hopefully the new DLCs will bring that back.

Kinda weird, people have been finding ships, items, etc underwater, I dont think they put all that work into it just to say "nah, screw that." No, dude, I am positive they will have the underwater stuff soon.


----------



## inedenimadam

I dont know how I feel about the DLC. Like others have stated, it feels like they put way too much effort into certain areas, but those areas are lacking content. Almost like the content was pulled out of the full game, and is now being sold as DLC. Its kind of dirty...


----------



## alltheGHz

At the end of the day, Bethesda is a company and they need to turn a profit. They already stuffed so much stuff into the game as is, I don't blame them.


----------



## iARDAs

Well, appereantely there is a secret in Fallout 4 which nobody so far found yet.

Wonder what it is.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know how I feel about the DLC. Like others have stated, it feels like they put way too much effort into certain areas, but those areas are lacking content. Almost like the content was pulled out of the full game, and is now being sold as DLC. Its kind of dirty...


It's hard for me to feel that way when they're also releasing features for free such as the survival overhaul that they're working on. And if even the DLC contains content that was originally meant for vanilla, the large majority of the content will likely be original and made specifically for said DLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well, appereantely there is a secret in Fallout 4 which nobody so far found yet.
> 
> Wonder what it is.


What do you mean? Did Bethesda tweet about it or something?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What do you mean? Did Bethesda tweet about it or something?


Probably was mentioned during Todd Howard's DICE keynote.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just how slow it is, granted I haven't done many missions but I've been roaming around the map killing things etc and I'm just off level 7, thought it would be a little bit quicker considering the amount of skills you can have.


Ah ı see. Well when I complete a mission it is prett much a guaranteed level up or thereabouts. By only discovering, killing, crafting, it will take time to lev
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's hard for me to feel that way when they're also releasing features for free such as the survival overhaul that they're working on. And if even the DLC contains content that was originally meant for vanilla, the large majority of the content will likely be original and made specifically for said DLC.
> What do you mean? Did Bethesda tweet about it or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Probably was mentioned during Todd Howard's DICE keynote.


Yep. He mentioned it there.


----------



## 45nm

I am really disappointed with the latest patch. They still have not fixed the alt-tab resolution bug and also I seem to be encountering random crashing anywhere from a few minutes to longer with patch 1.3. I never had the crashing issue prior to this patch.

Any suggestions on fixing the alt-tab resolution bug? Even if I have the menu or the console open it may happen 1/5 or 1/10 times when I alt tab and forces me to relaunch the game.


----------



## KSIMP88

Drivers?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Drivers?


361.75. It's a known issue that they still haven't resolved with the latest patch/update. See this as an example (second image in the first post):

https://steamcommunity.com/app/377160/discussions/0/496881136913694554/


----------



## alltheGHz

Oh I don't even bother with alt tab, I just use the windows key and it works just fine.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Oh I don't even bother with alt tab, I just use the windows key and it works just fine.


^This is spot on. Actually ended up doing this with RoTR as well. ALT-TAB out of full screen is flaky (maybe a W10 thing?), but hitting the START button always works.


----------



## MonarchX

The game is utterly bugged. There is an area west of the Castle - Gwinnett Restaurant and Brewery. I get constant CTD's as soon as I start firing on SuperMutant or whichever enemies. Nothing can resolve it.

I completely "Vanilla'ed" the game out by removing:
- All ENB & ReShade files
- All custom .ESP, .ESM. and .BSA files
- All custom folders - Interface, Materials, Meshes, Music, Sound, Strings, Textures, and deleted custom Video files
- Deleted all .INI files in My Documents to have the game re-create new default ones
- Ran Steam cache integrity verification tool (no problems were found)
- Traveled to a stable areas, dropped ALL custom content (Weapons, Armors, Items, etc.), let go of my companion, and traveled back to the unstable area

None of that helped resolve non-stop crashes I get as soon as I started shooting at enemies. In other areas, the game is perfectly fine. *Any ideas?* I of course have the latest 1.3.47 official non-beta version.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game is utterly bugged. There is an area west of the Castle - Gwinnett Restaurant and Brewery. I get constant CTD's as soon as I start firing on SuperMutant or whichever enemies. Nothing can resolve it.
> 
> I completely "Vanilla'ed" the game out by removing:
> - All ENB & ReShade files
> - All custom .ESP, .ESM. and .BSA files
> - All custom folders - Interface, Materials, Meshes, Music, Sound, Strings, Textures, and deleted custom Video files
> - Deleted all .INI files in My Documents to have the game re-create new default ones
> - Ran Steam cache integrity verification tool (no problems were found)
> - Traveled to a stable areas, dropped ALL custom content (Weapons, Armors, Items, etc.), let go of my companion, and traveled back to the unstable area
> 
> None of that helped resolve non-stop crashes I get as soon as I started shooting at enemies. In other areas, the game is perfectly fine. *Any ideas?* I of course have the latest 1.3.47 official non-beta version.


I removed the line from your message that violated the TOS. You know what I mean.

What is this area you have an issue with? I'm curious to see if I get it as well. Show a pic if you can.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Just finished my first run through with a Vanilla game and I did not have the issues I hear others having. The game play was smooth the entire game an d only had two instances where the game froze due to being over 60hz. Both where trying to get in power armor, the game sticks during the transition sometimes if above 60 FPS, known bug.

Going to try a few texture mods for the second run through if Bethesda does not release the official tools soon.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> Just finished my first run through with a Vanilla game and I did not have the issues I hear others having. The game play was smooth the entire game an d only had two instances where the game froze due to being over 60hz. Both where trying to get in power armor, the game sticks during the transition sometimes if above 60 FPS, known bug.


I've been running my FO4 at 75hz for awhile now and haven't run into freezing bugs. The very few times I did have a freeze entering a terminal/power armor was back when I was running it at 60hz, funnily enough.

EDIT: My 29" 21:9 looks at yours with envy.


----------



## Alpina 7

So im really disappointed guys. have been playing successfully with 58 mods for 21 Hours of game-play now and now for some reason my game Crashes every-time i try to Quick travel to any-spot. especially around the Vault 11 / Sanctuary area... i have tried everything and i cant get it to work. its not my GPU im just not really sure whats going on to be honest. Rest of my games work fine. im pretty sad as i dont want to start over. i only get to play a few hours every week and it would take me a month to redo what Ive done in the game. plus my settlement is sexy =( Oh and i did the whole Check Game Cache integrity thing and it had zero issues. only think i could remember doing in the past few weeks that might have mad a difference is updating a few of the mods. i cant remember if i played since or not so no idea if thats the issue.

HELP


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So im really disappointed guys. have been playing successfully with 58 mods for 21 Hours of game-play now and now for some reason my game Crashes every-time i try to Quick travel to any-spot. especially around the Vault 11 / Sanctuary area... i have tried everything and i cant get it to work. its not my GPU im just not really sure whats going on to be honest. Rest of my games work fine. im pretty sad as i dont want to start over. i only get to play a few hours every week and it would take me a month to redo what Ive done in the game. plus my settlement is sexy =( Oh and i did the whole Check Game Cache integrity thing and it had zero issues. only think i could remember doing in the past few weeks that might have mad a difference is updating a few of the mods. i cant remember if i played since or not so no idea if thats the issue.
> 
> HELP


Honestly, this is the risk of modding any game especially early on without proper mod support tools by the developer. Here is usually the first thing I do when I run into sudden CTD issues:

- Backup your game folder for FO4 and then delete it (original, not backup)
- Verify with Steam to force re-download all the files
- Delete the INI files from My Documents in the FO4 folder
- Open the game through Steam to bring up the launcher
- Choose the initial settings you want and don't edit INI files
- See if the game is able to load your old save
- If it is unable to load your old save, test a new game
- If that works, most likely some sort of incompatibility or corruption caused by mods was baked into your save file and there is not much you can do


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So im really disappointed guys. have been playing successfully with 58 mods for 21 Hours of game-play now and now for some reason my game Crashes every-time i try to Quick travel to any-spot. especially around the Vault 11 / Sanctuary area... i have tried everything and i cant get it to work. its not my GPU im just not really sure whats going on to be honest. Rest of my games work fine. im pretty sad as i dont want to start over. i only get to play a few hours every week and it would take me a month to redo what Ive done in the game. plus my settlement is sexy =( Oh and i did the whole Check Game Cache integrity thing and it had zero issues. only think i could remember doing in the past few weeks that might have mad a difference is updating a few of the mods. i cant remember if i played since or not so no idea if thats the issue.
> 
> HELP


Does the game CTD or does it just freeze while loading or get stuck loading indefinitely?

Even if it's not a load order issue, I would recommend following this load-order template to make sure all your mods are loading properly. I was having a few issues trying to get all my mods working together until I sorted my mods using this template and now everything works fine with minimal issues and that's with 150+ mods installed (this is my first heavily modded playthrough).


----------



## slickwilly

With all the talk about a vehicle mod I am reminded of official vehicle that Bethesda put in Fallout 3, you remember the Metro train car? it was a hat worn by a really fast NPC.
I want a Rickshaw so Cait can pull me around in it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So im really disappointed guys. have been playing successfully with 58 mods for 21 Hours of game-play now and now for some reason my game Crashes every-time i try to Quick travel to any-spot. especially around the Vault 11 / Sanctuary area... i have tried everything and i cant get it to work. its not my GPU im just not really sure whats going on to be honest. Rest of my games work fine. im pretty sad as i dont want to start over. i only get to play a few hours every week and it would take me a month to redo what Ive done in the game. plus my settlement is sexy =( Oh and i did the whole Check Game Cache integrity thing and it had zero issues. only think i could remember doing in the past few weeks that might have mad a difference is updating a few of the mods. i cant remember if i played since or not so no idea if thats the issue.
> 
> HELP


I had the same exact issue. It was due to Companion-altering mods and due to me setting iPresentInterval=0 (must be set to 1), and IgnoreMouseSmoothing=1 (must be set to 0). Any mod that would allow companions to do things they otherwise could not was causing problems. Having Valentine or other Companion be able to change armor that vanilla game did not allow caused major crashes. I also went through my Textures, Meshes, and Materials folder and made sure there was no junk and no mod's textures overlapped with other mod's textures. Fallout 4 uses up to 6 different texture files for a single textures and its so easy to mix one mod's Normal Maps, for example, with some other mod's Diffuse and/or Specular Maps, let alone mix those with some other mod's Materials and/or Meshes files... Also, there were a few texture mods with fully uncompressed textures that would crash the game completely.

You need to do what I described above to see the approximate cause of the issue. Do this:
- Disable all mods with NMM, start the game, travel to problematic location and see if it crashes, but make sure to test well, not just see if it loads and think you found the problem. If disabling mods fixes the issue, then you need to narrow it down by enabling all mods, disabling top/bottom half, and trying again. If that fails, then its the other half that has the problematic mod, so test a third of those, a 4th, 5th, and then mod by mod.
- If disabling mods does not fix it, rename Textures folder into Textures.org or something and test. If it fixes the problem, then test each Textures sub-folders like you did with mods (halves, thirds, etc. until you have to try folder by folder, and then file for file). This can take a LOOONG time.
- If Textures folder renaming to Textures.org did not help, then rename Interface to Interface,org and test, then Music to Music.org and test. Do it for ALL the Data folders and if one resolved the issue, narrow it down to specific files.
- Finally, if the 2 solutions above do not work, then delete all your Fallouts4.ini, Fallout4Custom.ini, and Fallout4Prefs.ini and test the game. WARNING, this should be the last solution because lowering uGridsToLoad alone can create an impression of the issue being fixed, but it is the unlikely cause. Higher uGridsToLoad loads bigger areas, some of which will not be loaded if you use lower uGridsToLoad and stand in the same location. To test, make sure to explore more areas, travel more, etc. Lower uGridsToLoad always made the game more stable, BUT it would still crash.
- If all above fails, remove ENB and/or ReShade entirely and test it.
***TEST THOROUGHLY***. Load the problem area and spend good 5-10 minutes exploring it, saving and reloading.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I removed the line from your message that violated the TOS. You know what I mean.
> 
> What is this area you have an issue with? I'm curious to see if I get it as well. Show a pic if you can.


Different areas, mostly when shooting monsters and trying to level up. I resolved it the way I described completely. I think maybe I previously tried a different "Can't Say On OCN" files and then the PROPER "Can't Say On OCN" Files came out and in its notes it said "Fixed Group Bla Bla Files, which caused crashes upon leveling up". I then had Steam verify Integrity again, replace all "those" files and now no more crashes either! I have over 100+ mods of all kinds, over 30GB of custom textures alone and the game is very stable even with uGridsToLoad=9! FPS is down in 30's often (outside), but I'd rather have exceptional graphics!





If you do have crashes with mods, read the post above. Its the only way I know of solving crashes.


----------



## Alvarado

http://steamcommunity.com/games/377160/announcements/detail/907843576951945141

New beta patch.

Quote:


> *New Features*
> Support for add-ons
> 
> Additional art customization added to Workshop:
> 
> Super Mutant clutter including meat totems, meat bags and meat cart
> 
> Raider clutter including raider poles, cages and tents
> 
> Abstract and portrait paintings
> 
> Variety of new signs
> 
> More metal and wood doors variants
> 
> *Fixes*
> General stability and performance improvements
> 
> During "Getting a Clue" quest, Kellogg's desk will remain a working container
> 
> During "Rocket's Red Glare", resolved issue where companions could not be dismissed after completing the quest
> 
> Fixed an issue with "Kremvh's Tooth" quest item not spawning properly
> 
> Settlements under attack will now display an updated message with the results of the attack if player does not respond
> 
> Fixed an issue with screen effects not clearing away properly after using a scope
> 
> Fixed an issue with trying to sprint while in third person with a minigun equipped
> 
> Rank 4 of Demolition Expert perk now properly increases the area effect of explosives
> 
> The Scrounger perk now includes additional common ammo types
> 
> Fixed an issue where Calvin Whitaker would disappear in Vault 81
> 
> Fixed an issue where Ninja and Sandman perks combined would apply the incorrect damage bonus
> 
> Fixed an issue where Rank 3 of Grim Reaper's Sprint did not fill critical meter properly
> 
> Fixed an issue with key cards not spawning correctly in Vault 75
> 
> Fixed an issue where enemies would stop spawning during "Airship Down"
> 
> Being in first person while wearing power armor and quickly switching weapons will no longer cause the Pip-Boy to be stuck
> 
> Fixed an issue with the autosave counter getting incorrectly reset
> 
> Fixed issue that would cause the Pip-Boy menu to turn invisible while swimming
> 
> Fixed an issue where scrapping larger quantities of a single item would inadvertently scrap a legendary item
> 
> Fixed issue where exiting workbenches would cause third person to stop working properly
> 
> The Scribe can now be assigned consecutive settlements properly
> 
> Fixed issue with duplicating scraps shipments
> 
> Fixed issue with vendors not properly exchanging caps after several consecutive transactions in a row
> 
> Fixed issue with the quicksave and autosave message persisting through loading screens
> 
> Fixed an issue where updating to the latest patch would cause Options settings to reset back to default (Xbox One)
> 
> Fixed an issue with loading save with a placed object in water, not properly floating


----------



## alltheGHz

Ok guys, big issue

I finished the "molecular level" mission (which took forever, by the way), and shut down my laptop, normally, no hard shutdowns or resets.

I open my game and I have start all over with talking to proctor Ingram, I haven't even built the teleporter.

So pretty much all the work i did yesterday was erased.

I don't have any mods installed, or nothing special. New laptop.

Oh man I hope there's a fix to this.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Ok guys, big issue
> 
> I finished the "molecular level" mission (which took forever, by the way), and shut down my laptop, normally, no hard shutdowns or resets.
> 
> I open my game and I have start all over with talking to proctor Ingram, I haven't even built the teleporter.
> 
> So pretty much all the work i did yesterday was erased.
> 
> I don't have any mods installed, or nothing special. New laptop.
> 
> Oh man I hope there's a fix to this.


hate to break it to you but if the save isnt there you could try and disconnect on steam then reconnect and hope the cloud redownloads it... if that doesnt work and the save is gone theres no saving it...always save frequently dont rely on auto saves... they can be lost if the game doesnt close properly


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2016/02/22/todd-howard-discusses-fallout-4-dlc-mods-amp-survival-mode.aspx
Quote:


> *We're doing things like you can't save, it only saves your game when you sleep*. You can't fast travel. There're all of these diseases. We're trying it all. It's a different experience. We're not trying to make it a ton harder. It's harder because you're doing more things. We want the combat to feel different, as opposed to just being a bullet sponge.


!!


----------



## bombastinator

any news of the arrival of the G.E.C.K?


----------



## c0nnection

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2016/02/22/todd-howard-discusses-fallout-4-dlc-mods-amp-survival-mode.aspx

On the DLC: "
The first one Automatron has a little quest line and this Pokémon-esque 'kill robots, get their parts, build your own' [gameplay]. The robot building is really deep. It's great.

The Wasteland Workshop DLC is obviously for Workshop people. We wanted it to scratch that itch of 'Can I build my own Thunderdome?' You can build your own arenas, capture animals, and also build other things.

A lot of people gravitate toward the larger 'Okay, I'm going to a new landmass, it's somewhere new.' That's Far Harbor. That costs more, takes us longer, and there're more people on it."

On survival: *"We're doing things like you can't save, it only saves your game when you sleep. You can't fast travel. There're all of these diseases. We're trying it all.* It's a different experience. We're not trying to make it a ton harder. It's harder because you're doing more things. We want the combat to feel different, as opposed to just being a bullet sponge."

On mod support: *"Our goal is between the first two DLCs. It'll go up at that time on PC. In April.* All of that stuff will go up on PC. People are beta testing it. There'll be a lag on consoles. We want to get it up on PC and have it work. It'll probably be a good month before it hits Xbox One, and another month for PlayStation 4."


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2016/02/22/todd-howard-discusses-fallout-4-dlc-mods-amp-survival-mode.aspx
> !!


No fast travel.

While more realistic for sure, adds a lot of boring playing time where you are just walking the map.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No fast travel.
> 
> While more realistic for sure, adds a lot of boring playing time where you are just walking the map.


Maybe they'll add some sort of service that you can build at your settlements which allows you to fast-travel to other owned settlements? I think that'd be pretty cool.

The one thing that I will have to use a mod to disable is the limited saving. Things can go wrong really fast in this game so having to revert to the last time I slept in a bed every time I die is going to get *really* annoying.

Also.. yay mod tools!! I can't wait!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Maybe they'll add some sort of service that you can build at your settlements which allows you to fast-travel to other owned settlements? I think that'd be pretty cool.
> 
> The one thing that I will have to use a mod to disable is the limited saving. Things can go wrong really fast in this game so having to revert to the last time I slept in a bed every time I die is going to get *really* annoying.
> 
> Also.. yay mod tools!! I can't wait!


they are saying this will be on survival mode only...not the base difficulties...im sure there will be mods for all your preferences...there always is....new Vegas had like 20 different mid for survival type changes...but yeah perhaps have a teleport at each base...it would cost you though


----------



## inedenimadam

No fast travel? Settlements getting over run left and right.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No fast travel? Settlements getting over run left and right.


Wish mine would get attacked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wish mine would get attacked.


You don't get mission completion XP and it's a PITA when it glitches out so no you don't


----------



## MonarchX

I finally figured out what I want my settlement to look like! I want to be half-big-bar and half Mayan pyramid, just like in "From Dusk Till Dawn" film!


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2016/02/22/todd-howard-discusses-fallout-4-dlc-mods-amp-survival-mode.aspx
> 
> On the DLC: "
> The first one Automatron has a little quest line and this Pokémon-esque 'kill robots, get their parts, build your own' [gameplay]. The robot building is really deep. It's great.
> 
> The Wasteland Workshop DLC is obviously for Workshop people. We wanted it to scratch that itch of 'Can I build my own Thunderdome?' You can build your own arenas, capture animals, and also build other things.
> 
> A lot of people gravitate toward the larger 'Okay, I'm going to a new landmass, it's somewhere new.' That's Far Harbor. That costs more, takes us longer, and there're more people on it."
> 
> On survival: *"We're doing things like you can't save, it only saves your game when you sleep. You can't fast travel. There're all of these diseases. We're trying it all.* It's a different experience. We're not trying to make it a ton harder. It's harder because you're doing more things. We want the combat to feel different, as opposed to just being a bullet sponge."
> 
> On mod support: *"Our goal is between the first two DLCs. It'll go up at that time on PC. In April.* All of that stuff will go up on PC. People are beta testing it. There'll be a lag on consoles. We want to get it up on PC and have it work. It'll probably be a good month before it hits Xbox One, and another month for PlayStation 4."


You can just use mods to make the game difficult on any difficulty setting.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> they are saying this will be on survival mode only...not the base difficulties...im sure there will be mods for all your preferences...there always is....new Vegas had like 20 different mid for survival type changes...but yeah perhaps have a teleport at each base...it would cost you though


That's what I mean. I'm gonna mod the part I personally don't like about survival mode out of it. I'm a bit of a perfectionist so I save scum hard and that's something I'm not willing to give up for the sake of difficulty or immersion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No fast travel? Settlements getting over run left and right.


Yeah, that's an issue I'm really curious to see how they face. There will have to be some sort of fast travel, just probably not through the map.

I feel like there are going to be a ton of STALKER inspired survival mods for this game. Hopefully ones that add anomalies and artifacts.


----------



## c0nnection

I hope they give us a settings check list to toggle in the new Survival mode to suit our own tastes.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> I hope they give us a settings check list to toggle in the new Survival mode to suit our own tastes.


If they don't someone will mod that.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, someone will mod it. I am all for not healing, not sleeping unless in some Inn, but fast-travel has to stay. I am not going to walk through the whole map to reach some destination.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, someone will mod it. I am all for not healing, not sleeping unless in some Inn, but fast-travel has to stay. I am not going to walk through the whole map to reach some destination.


motorcycle mod...it has to happen.


----------



## funfordcobra

do you think this game will support steam mods like skyrim did?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Finally a time frame for GECK.

Can't wait to see what people do with Fallout 4.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Finally a time frame for GECK.
> 
> Can't wait to see what people do with Fallout 4.


I can already guess:

- Refined large texture replacer mods and navmesh fixes
- Quite a few photorealistic skin mods
- A bunch of anime or cross game related armor and weapons
- New "realistic" hairstyles based off the physics engine the current hair uses
- Improved sounds and special effects
- Greater NPC and enemy population (think big battles waged throughout Commonwealth, like a pack of SM vs a pack of DC)
- New scripted weapons, armor, and houses
- More settlement workshop options
- Sex


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Finally a time frame for GECK.
> 
> Can't wait to see what people do with Fallout 4.


Bethesda built so many empty buidlings specifically for the modders to take advantage of imo.

Game is going to live for a long time because of mods.


----------



## funfordcobra

does anyone know the console command or mod to get height restrictions off settlements? I've done it once with console but could never replicate it..


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> does anyone know the console command or mod to get height restrictions off settlements? I've done it once with console but could never replicate it..


There's a mod on Nexus called Build High (iirc) that should do what you want. I don't know of a console command that does the same thing, though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can already guess:
> 
> - Refined large texture replacer mods and navmesh fixes
> - Quite a few photorealistic skin mods
> - A bunch of anime or cross game related armor and weapons
> - New "realistic" hairstyles based off the physics engine the current hair uses
> - Improved sounds and special effects
> - Greater NPC and enemy population (think big battles waged throughout Commonwealth, like a pack of SM vs a pack of DC)
> - New scripted weapons, armor, and houses
> - More settlement workshop options
> - Sex


Standard Bethesda modding.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Bethesda built so many empty buidlings specifically for the modders to take advantage of imo.
> 
> Game is going to live for a long time because of mods.


I've been making notes of where these places are so I can make my own AWOP style mod.


----------



## Alvarado

https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/47byms/fallout_4_survival_mode_full_overview_extracted/

Quote:


> Is the struggle of this world merely a pleasant game for you? Do you long for a more brutal take on a life lived post apocalypse?
> If you answered "Yes and yes!", then Survival difficulty is for you!
> Survival upends many of the rules of life in the Commonwealth for maximum challenge. For a full list of these changes, see below.
> To enable Survival, press [Pause], select "Settings," then "Gameplay" and choose "Survival" from the "Difficulty" options.
> 
> *Saving*
> Manual and quicksaving are disabled. To save your game, you'll need to find a bed and sleep for at least an hour.
> 
> *Combat*
> Combat is more lethal for everyone. You now deal, but also take, more damage. You can increase the damage you deal even further with "Adrenaline" (see below).
> 
> *Fast Travel
> *Fast Travel is disabled. If you wish to be somewhere, you'll have to physically travel there.
> 
> *Weighted Ammo*
> Bullets and shells now all have a small amount of weight, which varies by caliber. Heavier items such as fusion cores, rockets, and mini-nukes can really drag you down.
> 
> *Compass*
> Be sure to keep your eyes peeled, as enemies will no longer appear on your compass. As well, the distance at which locations of interest will appear has been significantly shortened.
> 
> *Adrenaline*
> Survival automatically grants the Adrenaline perk, which provides a bonus to your damage output. Unlike other perks, the only way to increase your rank of the Adrenaline perk is by getting kills (hostile or otherwise). The higher your Adrenaline rank, the higher the damage bonus. Sleeping for more than an hour, however, will cause your Adrenaline rank to lower. You can check your current Adrenaline rank at any time in the Perks section on the Stat tab in your Pip-Boy.
> 
> *Wellness*
> You'll find it difficult to survive without taking proper care of yourself. You must stay hydrated, fed, and rested to remain combat-ready. Going for extended periods of time without food, water, or sleep will begin to adversely affect your health, hurting your SPECIAL stats, adding to your Fatigue (see "Fatigue" below), lowering your immunity (see "Sickness" below), and eventually even dealing physical damage to you.
> 
> *Fatigue*
> Fatigue works like radiation but affects your Action Points (AP) rather than your Hit Points (HP). The more Fatigue you've built up, the less AP you'll have for other actions. The amount of Fatigue you've accumulated is displayed in red on your AP bar.
> 
> *Sickness*
> A comprised immune system and a few questionable decisions can end up getting you killed. Eating uncooked meat, drinking unpurified water, taking damage from disease-ridden sources, such as ghouls and bugs, or using harmful Chems all put your body at increased risk for various ill effects. When you are afflicted with an illness, a message will appear onscreen. You can view specifics about your current illnesses by navigating to the Status section on your Pip-Boy's Data tab and pressing [RShoulder] to view your active effects.
> 
> *Antibiotics*
> Antibiotics, which can be crafted at Chem Stations or purchased from doctors, heal the various effects of sickness.
> 
> *Bed Types*
> The type of bed you're sleeping in determines the length of time you are able to stay asleep. A sleeping bag will save your game and may help save your life when you're desperate, but it will never allow for a full night's rest and the benefits that come with it.
> 
> *Crippled Limbs*
> Crippled limbs will no longer auto-heal after combat and will remain crippled until healed by a Stimpak.
> 
> *Carry Weight*
> Exceeding your carry weight reduces your Endurance and Agility stats and periodically damages your legs and health. Think of your back!
> 
> *Companions*
> Companions will no longer automatically get back up if downed during combat and will return home if abandoned without being healed.
> 
> *Enemy and Loot Repopulation*
> Locations you've cleared will now repopulate enemies and loot at a significantly slower rate.


Bethesda confirmed all this by the way. https://twitter.com/BethesdaStudios/status/702583559392010240


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/47byms/fallout_4_survival_mode_full_overview_extracted/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the struggle of this world merely a pleasant game for you? Do you long for a more brutal take on a life lived post apocalypse?
> If you answered "Yes and yes!", then Survival difficulty is for you!
> Survival upends many of the rules of life in the Commonwealth for maximum challenge. For a full list of these changes, see below.
> To enable Survival, press [Pause], select "Settings," then "Gameplay" and choose "Survival" from the "Difficulty" options.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Saving*
> Manual and quicksaving are disabled. To save your game, you'll need to find a bed and sleep for at least an hour.
> 
> *Combat*
> Combat is more lethal for everyone. You now deal, but also take, more damage. You can increase the damage you deal even further with "Adrenaline" (see below).
> 
> *Fast Travel
> *Fast Travel is disabled. If you wish to be somewhere, you'll have to physically travel there.
> 
> *Weighted Ammo*
> Bullets and shells now all have a small amount of weight, which varies by caliber. Heavier items such as fusion cores, rockets, and mini-nukes can really drag you down.
> 
> *Compass*
> Be sure to keep your eyes peeled, as enemies will no longer appear on your compass. As well, the distance at which locations of interest will appear has been significantly shortened.
> 
> *Adrenaline*
> Survival automatically grants the Adrenaline perk, which provides a bonus to your damage output. Unlike other perks, the only way to increase your rank of the Adrenaline perk is by getting kills (hostile or otherwise). The higher your Adrenaline rank, the higher the damage bonus. Sleeping for more than an hour, however, will cause your Adrenaline rank to lower. You can check your current Adrenaline rank at any time in the Perks section on the Stat tab in your Pip-Boy.
> 
> *Wellness*
> You'll find it difficult to survive without taking proper care of yourself. You must stay hydrated, fed, and rested to remain combat-ready. Going for extended periods of time without food, water, or sleep will begin to adversely affect your health, hurting your SPECIAL stats, adding to your Fatigue (see "Fatigue" below), lowering your immunity (see "Sickness" below), and eventually even dealing physical damage to you.
> 
> *Fatigue*
> Fatigue works like radiation but affects your Action Points (AP) rather than your Hit Points (HP). The more Fatigue you've built up, the less AP you'll have for other actions. The amount of Fatigue you've accumulated is displayed in red on your AP bar.
> 
> *Sickness*
> A comprised immune system and a few questionable decisions can end up getting you killed. Eating uncooked meat, drinking unpurified water, taking damage from disease-ridden sources, such as ghouls and bugs, or using harmful Chems all put your body at increased risk for various ill effects. When you are afflicted with an illness, a message will appear onscreen. You can view specifics about your current illnesses by navigating to the Status section on your Pip-Boy's Data tab and pressing [RShoulder] to view your active effects.
> 
> *Antibiotics*
> Antibiotics, which can be crafted at Chem Stations or purchased from doctors, heal the various effects of sickness.
> 
> *Bed Types*
> The type of bed you're sleeping in determines the length of time you are able to stay asleep. A sleeping bag will save your game and may help save your life when you're desperate, but it will never allow for a full night's rest and the benefits that come with it.
> 
> *Crippled Limbs*
> Crippled limbs will no longer auto-heal after combat and will remain crippled until healed by a Stimpak.
> 
> *Carry Weight*
> Exceeding your carry weight reduces your Endurance and Agility stats and periodically damages your legs and health. Think of your back!
> 
> *Companions*
> Companions will no longer automatically get back up if downed during combat and will return home if abandoned without being healed.
> 
> *Enemy and Loot Repopulation*
> Locations you've cleared will now repopulate enemies and loot at a significantly slower rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda confirmed all this by the way. https://twitter.com/BethesdaStudios/status/702583559392010240
Click to expand...

So much goodness in there! I like it! I smell a 3rd play through in my near future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So basically, if I am in Glowing Sea and Sanctuary is under attack, Mama Murphy is boned?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So basically, if I am in Glowing Sea and Sanctuary is under attack, Mama Murphy is boned?


You mean shes not already screwed in your game and your the only one that didn't put her up in the sky with her chair she wanted?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You mean shes not already screwed in your game and your the only one that didn't put her up in the sky with her chair she wanted?


Mama Murphy is like Castro... she never dies!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You mean shes not already screwed in your game and your the only one that didn't put her up in the sky with her chair she wanted?


I never even gave her jet once....


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I never even gave her jet once....


Hmm.... you need to do that quest line of hers at least once in the games life time.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So basically, if I am in Glowing Sea and Sanctuary is under attack, Mama Murphy is boned?


Not if you settlement has proper defenses


----------



## moocowman

Bethesda totally missed a golden opportunity to reference South Park by giving us the sarcastic option to say "Drugs are bad, mkay?" to Mama Murph.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Bethesda totally missed a golden opportunity to reference South Park by giving us the sarcastic option to say "Drugs are bad, mkay?" to Mama Murph.


A golden opportunity to pay royalties $$$$


----------



## crucible

Can't wait for survival mode! Though I wish we can turn off some parts of it.

*Saving* - Can be really frustrating when suddenly a CTD or driver crash happen when you're half way through a long mission. Liberty Primed for example.
*Comba*t - Can't decide on this one. I kinda prefer the DT system from FONV.
*Fast Travel* - As already mentioned by some of you, can be a little problematic.
*Ammo* - Game really needs this. Now you really need to make those shots count. Also bring back the AP and Hollowpoints from FONV.
*Compass* - Don't really use it that much.
*Adrenaline* - Need to test first.
*Wellness* - Finally, consumables are now of some use.
*Fatigue and Bed Types* - A nice addition. You really need to sleep a few hours a day. In my opinion Well Rested bonus should be removed.
*Sickness and Antibiotics* - Sickness can only be removed by a doctor. Though if you already populated all possible settlements, a bit pointless. Also Radaway should be less effective.
*Crippled Limbs, Carry Weight, Companions and Loot Respawn* - Should have been in the base game.

And for it to really feel like survival, disable the console.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Can't wait for survival mode! Though I wish we can turn off some parts of it.
> 
> *Saving* - Can be really frustrating when suddenly a CTD or driver crash happen when you're half way through a long mission. Liberty Primed for example.
> *Comba*t - Can't decide on this one. I kinda prefer the DT system from FONV.
> *Fast Travel* - As already mentioned by some of you, can be a little problematic.
> *Ammo* - Game really needs this. Now you really need to make those shots count. Also bring back the AP and Hollowpoints from FONV.
> *Compass* - Don't really use it that much.
> *Adrenaline* - Need to test first.
> *Wellness* - Finally, consumables are now of some use.
> *Fatigue and Bed Types* - A nice addition. You really need to sleep a few hours a day. In my opinion Well Rested bonus should be removed.
> *Sickness and Antibiotics* - Sickness can only be removed by a doctor. Though if you already populated all possible settlements, a bit pointless. Also Radaway should be less effective.
> *Crippled Limbs, Carry Weight, Companions and Loot Respawn* - Should have been in the base game.
> 
> And for it to really feel like survival, disable the console.


I wouldn't be surprised if later on with the creation kit (or if it can be done before) someone will mod options in.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if later on with the creation kit (or if it can be done before) someone will mod options in.


That would be great. Something like the Realistic Needs mod in Skyrim where you can tweak some of the settings.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Finally a time frame for GECK.
> 
> Can't wait to see what people do with Fallout 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda built so many empty buidlings specifically for the modders to take advantage of imo.
> 
> Game is going to live for a long time because of mods.
Click to expand...

Only wish other the modding community would mod the extra buildings in games like Call of Pripyat. Loads and loads of empty inaccessible buildings galore. Many of them with nothing more than dirt built up around the main access point. Pretty sure a handful of people could clear the dirt and break in them IRL, so they should be modded.









But that's just one game and there are loads of games suffering from this lack of Modding support. I chose this one cause I just couldn't believe that nobody would inhabit a perfectly good building like the one due south of the Vostok.









Although Misery seriously increased the Radiation there.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Has anyone gotten Crossfire working?

The last driver update supposedly added it, and there is a new Beta out but neither actually enable Crossfire for me. Still one GPU no matter what I do. I want to play this game again but I can't deal with 30 FPS.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Only wish other the modding community would mod the extra buildings in games like Call of Pripyat. Loads and loads of empty inaccessible buildings galore. Many of them with nothing more than dirt built up around the main access point. Pretty sure a handful of people could clear the dirt and break in them IRL, so they should be modded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just one game and there are loads of games suffering from this lack of Modding support. I chose this one cause I just couldn't believe that nobody would inhabit a perfectly good building like the one due south of the Vostok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Misery seriously increased the Radiation there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I think STALKER's modding community is too busy recreating the games in their entirety to worry about making a few buildings explorable.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think STALKER's modding community is too busy recreating the games in their entirety to worry about making a few buildings explorable.


I doubt STALKER modding community is all that active...


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I doubt STALKER modding community is all that active...


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I doubt STALKER modding community is all that active...


I was just making a joke about how many overhauls there are for those games.

Although, it still seems pretty active for a fairly niche series. There are still quite a few mods coming out for them on ModDB.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I doubt STALKER modding community is all that active...


STALKER Lost Alpha would like a word with you.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Can't wait for survival mode! Though I wish we can turn off some parts of it.
> 
> *Saving* - Can be really frustrating when suddenly a CTD or driver crash happen when you're half way through a long mission. Liberty Primed for example.
> *Comba*t - Can't decide on this one. I kinda prefer the DT system from FONV.
> *Fast Travel* - As already mentioned by some of you, can be a little problematic.
> *Ammo* - Game really needs this. Now you really need to make those shots count. Also bring back the AP and Hollowpoints from FONV.
> *Compass* - Don't really use it that much.
> *Adrenaline* - Need to test first.
> *Wellness* - Finally, consumables are now of some use.
> *Fatigue and Bed Types* - A nice addition. You really need to sleep a few hours a day. In my opinion Well Rested bonus should be removed.
> *Sickness and Antibiotics* - Sickness can only be removed by a doctor. Though if you already populated all possible settlements, a bit pointless. Also Radaway should be less effective.
> *Crippled Limbs, Carry Weight, Companions and Loot Respawn* - Should have been in the base game.
> 
> And for it to really feel like survival, disable the console.


Everyone's opinion is going to be different on this one. really hard settings in many games don't add challenge as much as they merely add suck. Different people are going to have a different attitude about what constitutes challenge and what constitutes added monotony. "survival" players are generally more immune to rage quit, but they are still susceptible to boredom quit.

I for example really rely on the compass. If it wasn't there I'd have to make hand annotated maps on paper. This may or may not constitute unacceptable levels of monotonous suck for me. It would mean i could only play when i had my notes for one thing.

There are a lot of more or less useless beds in the game. many of them inside quests. It could make the game very very boring though. having to redo sections many many times could just make the game a chore to play.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> STALKER Lost Alpha would like a word with you.


i concur. stalker mods are insane and still happening.


----------



## MonarchX

All this messing with Survivor mod is another reason why such RPG's don't have good gameplay. The difficulty and AI were never truly considered in Fallout 4. I play on the highest difficulty, with extra-hardcore combat mods AND any enemy I fight is at least 30 levels above me. Yet, enemies die before I touch them and I reduced my damage to enemies to 25% of normal damage, and increased enemy to me damage by 600%. The NEW Survivor mode will not compensate for such poor difficulty system. It will just make it a nuisance... It's why I loved Witcher 3 combat. Every fight on the hardest mode required effort - dodge, roll, parry, strike, use alchemy, use signs, etc. It was immersive, not like in Fallout 4...

I do have hopes for someone to overhaul the entire Fallout 4 gameplay once GECK comes out, but it will take a couple of years for such a mod to be finalized. By then Fallout 4 will not forgotten... It won't have the same lasting effect as Skyrim had.


----------



## moocowman

If a game gave me as much grief as Fallout 4 has apparently given you, I would just stop playing it.


----------



## bombastinator

it might. new vegas is still selling.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> STALKER Lost Alpha would like a word with you.


That's just one. Also Call of Chernobyl, and a lot more. It's very active.


----------



## moocowman

Saying that Fallout 4 won't have the same lasting effect this early on is pretty ridiculous. I don't see any real reason why it won't stick around as long as other BGS games unless Bethesda is secretly working with Obsidian to put out another west-coast Fallout game in the near future. The modding community is ever-growing and so is the rate at which we see mods coming out. Not to mention that the community is just going to get even larger when modding becomes possible on consoles.

And IMO, this game has *a lot* of modding potential. Things like settlements, gun/armor/robot customization, the updated survival mode and so on, will be very easy for modders to flesh out and turn into something amazing and it won't take very long (definitely not a couple years) for that to happen. And each new feature Bethesda adds via patch or DLC will bring along another wave of mods which bring a lot of people back to the game. A year or so down the road, this game will be a completely different beast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's just one. Also Call of Chernobyl, and a lot more. It's very active.


There's also that online co-op mod Ray of Hope. It's definitely an active community, that's for sure. Although, I don't know if I'll ever end up playing any of the STALKER games again. Once the updated survival mode comes out, FO4 will be doing everything I've ever wanted in a FPS survival game.

Unrelated, but on the topic of mods. Is anyone here a modder or planning to start modding this time around for FO4? If so, what kind of mods?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Unrelated, but on the topic of mods. Is anyone here a modder or planning to start modding this time around for FO4? If so, what kind of mods?


I make mods but not really for Bethesda games. Others always end up making the mods I want to be made, then I'm left with nothing to make.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Has anyone gotten Crossfire working?
> 
> The last driver update supposedly added it, and there is a new Beta out but neither actually enable Crossfire for me. Still one GPU no matter what I do. I want to play this game again but I can't deal with 30 FPS.


Sorry guys, don't mean to keep pestering you about this but if anyone else here is using Crossfire I could really use some help.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I make mods but not really for Bethesda games. Others always end up making the mods I want to be made, then I'm left with nothing to make.


make us drivable cars... take them from gta5 and move them over to our fallout!!!!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I make mods but not really for Bethesda games. Others always end up making the mods I want to be made, then I'm left with nothing to make.


Ah. I'm just looking for people to possibly work together on a few mod ideas that I have depending on what they can do. I usually makes a few mods for personal use and never release them but this time around I'd like to at least try to get a few of them out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> make us drivable cars... take them from gta5 and move them over to our fallout!!!!


I think it'd be cooler if someone made a car mod where you have to build a custom vehicle made out of parts from various other vehicles with the ability to modify said vehicle in a way similar to power armor. You can start off with just the frame and you slowly add onto it as you progress through the game. It wouldn't be a very fast vehicle (probably sprint speed) since it will be more like a 4x4 tank built out of scrap, but you could always upgrade it to be a little faster. The main purpose of it would be to have a place to store a lot of items that you can take with you instead of having to go back to your base every few places you explore, or get around faster if you're playing survival mode with no fast-travel. Lastly, it could be powered by either fusion cores or fuel cans that would act similarly to fusion cores. Oh, and the crafting station could be a lift that positions the vehicle on the lift like the power armor station does with power armor.

That's probably the only way I would use a vehicle mod in actual playthrough.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Cars will most likely never happen in any Creation or Gamebryo engine game.

Someone made a flyable Vertibird in FNV and the game engine struggles to load moving at even minimal speeds..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah. I'm just looking for people to possibly work together on a few mod ideas that I have depending on what they can do. I usually makes a few mods for personal use and never release them but this time around I'd like to at least try to get a few of them out.
> I think it'd be cooler if someone made a car mod where you have to build a custom vehicle made out of parts from various other vehicles with the ability to modify said vehicle in a way similar to power armor. You can start off with just the frame and you slowly add onto it as you progress through the game. It wouldn't be a very fast vehicle (probably sprint speed) since it will be more like a 4x4 tank built out of scrap, but you could always upgrade it to be a little faster. The main purpose of it would be to have a place to store a lot of items that you can take with you instead of having to go back to your base every few places you explore, or get around faster if you're playing survival mode with no fast-travel. Lastly, it could be powered by either fusion cores or fuel cans that would act similarly to fusion cores. Oh, and the crafting station could be a lift that positions the vehicle on the lift like the power armor station does with power armor.
> 
> That's probably the only way I would use a vehicle mod in actual playthrough.


only thing I've done is a few ammo type mods for nv and recipes to match


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Cars will most likely never happen in any Creation or Gamebryo engine game.
> 
> Someone made a flyable Vertibird in FNV and the game engine struggles to load moving at even minimal speeds..


This happened..


----------



## inedenimadam

we has thomas the train and pod racers in skyrim...all i want is a motorized bike.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> This happened..


Hm I stand corrected, now that I see that link I do recall seeing this mod a long time ago.

It looks cool, but... clunky.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had the same exact issue. It was due to Companion-altering mods and due to me setting iPresentInterval=0 (must be set to 1), and IgnoreMouseSmoothing=1 (must be set to 0). Any mod that would allow companions to do things they otherwise could not was causing problems. Having Valentine or other Companion be able to change armor that vanilla game did not allow caused major crashes. I also went through my Textures, Meshes, and Materials folder and made sure there was no junk and no mod's textures overlapped with other mod's textures. Fallout 4 uses up to 6 different texture files for a single textures and its so easy to mix one mod's Normal Maps, for example, with some other mod's Diffuse and/or Specular Maps, let alone mix those with some other mod's Materials and/or Meshes files... Also, there were a few texture mods with fully uncompressed textures that would crash the game completely.
> 
> You need to do what I described above to see the approximate cause of the issue. Do this:
> - Disable all mods with NMM, start the game, travel to problematic location and see if it crashes, but make sure to test well, not just see if it loads and think you found the problem. If disabling mods fixes the issue, then you need to narrow it down by enabling all mods, disabling top/bottom half, and trying again. If that fails, then its the other half that has the problematic mod, so test a third of those, a 4th, 5th, and then mod by mod.
> - If disabling mods does not fix it, rename Textures folder into Textures.org or something and test. If it fixes the problem, then test each Textures sub-folders like you did with mods (halves, thirds, etc. until you have to try folder by folder, and then file for file). This can take a LOOONG time.
> - If Textures folder renaming to Textures.org did not help, then rename Interface to Interface,org and test, then Music to Music.org and test. Do it for ALL the Data folders and if one resolved the issue, narrow it down to specific files.
> - Finally, if the 2 solutions above do not work, then delete all your Fallouts4.ini, Fallout4Custom.ini, and Fallout4Prefs.ini and test the game. WARNING, this should be the last solution because lowering uGridsToLoad alone can create an impression of the issue being fixed, but it is the unlikely cause. Higher uGridsToLoad loads bigger areas, some of which will not be loaded if you use lower uGridsToLoad and stand in the same location. To test, make sure to explore more areas, travel more, etc. Lower uGridsToLoad always made the game more stable, BUT it would still crash.
> - If all above fails, remove ENB and/or ReShade entirely and test it.
> ***TEST THOROUGHLY***. Load the problem area and spend good 5-10 minutes exploring it, saving and reloading.


sorry it took me a while to get to this. thanks for the long and in-depth response. i tried the first step and it sees it the same problem with or without mods.. when i try and go or load up anywhere near vault 111, it crash's.

as far as the other steps i have no idea where all that is or how to do it? i miss my fallout


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Hm I stand corrected, now that I see that link I do recall seeing this mod a long time ago.
> 
> It looks cool, but... clunky.


It would probably help the clunkyness to have a restored roads mod to go with it.

Unrelated.. The Place Everywhere mod has to be one of the most useful mods out right now. It has made building my settlements so much easier.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It would probably help the clunkyness to have a restored roads mod to go with it.
> 
> Unrelated.. The Place Everywhere mod has to be one of the most useful mods out right now. It has made building my settlements so much easier.


the clunkyness isn't as much the terrain as the physics...they are pretty bad


----------



## Adraps11

I'm having an issue with the latest beta version of F4SE and my beta patch in fallout 4. The other day beta F4SE was working just fine with the beta patch, but now it tells me the version of fallout 4 I have is newer than is what is supported with F4SE. I don't know, I guess I'll wait until things are smoothed out. I've finally went back to try and beat watchdogs. lol All patched up after two years.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> I'm having an issue with the latest beta version of F4SE and my beta patch in fallout 4. The other day beta F4SE was working just fine with the beta patch, but now it tells me the version of fallout 4 I have is newer than is what is supported with F4SE. I don't know, I guess I'll wait until things are smoothed out. I've finally went back to try and beat watchdogs. lol All patched up after two years.


I'm gonna guess that the beta got a hot fix and now F4SE is outdated.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm gonna guess that the beta got a hot fix and now F4SE is outdated.


Yep.

1.4.124 Feb 20th.

1.4.125 Feb 22nd.

1.4.131 Feb 26th.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> make us drivable cars... take them from gta5 and move them over to our fallout!!!!


drivable cars might solve the no fast travel issue for survival. I'm reminded of the fallout two game where you didn't really drive the car, but used it as a portable stash with limited fast travel capacity which is subject to the odd random encounter.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

So when do we expect the first dlc? mid march?
i wanna begin playing, i was waiting for some drivers bug fixes and game optimizations.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Hm I stand corrected, now that I see that link I do recall seeing this mod a long time ago.
> 
> It looks cool, but... clunky.


Cars might not work well, but motorcycles could work. I'm sure someone could use the horse riding mechanics from Skyrim as a starting point.

I mean, it'll still probably look a little odd, but it's not like the horse riding in Skyrim was smooth and flawless. It'd certainly look better than trying to develop car mechanics.

I just want to have my Atom Cats jacket, pompadour wig, and aviator glasses while tooling around on a futuristic Harley.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Just put cars on NPCs heads as helmets and make them run really fast. Oh wait... That's already been done >


----------



## candy_van

^ Best. Train. Ever.


----------



## bajer29

Hehe...


----------



## MonarchX

So with the latest 1.4.131 patch Survival mod is supposed to kick in or not? Or does it affect only new games? I can still do all I could before on Survivor mode.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> sorry it took me a while to get to this. thanks for the long and in-depth response. i tried the first step and it sees it the same problem with or without mods.. when i try and go or load up anywhere near vault 111, it crash's.
> 
> as far as the other steps i have no idea where all that is or how to do it? i miss my fallout


Do you know that custom mods textures, materials, meshes, sounds, interface, and etc. are stored in your Fallout 4\Data\ folder. If there's a file within one of those folders that causes the crash then you need to find it. For example, if you rename Textures folder to Textures.org folder, then the game will no longer load those custom textures. If that fixes the problem then you the issue is within the Textures folder and you need to rename it back from Textures.org to Textures, go inside that folder and rename or move the sub-folders to make the game NOT load them to see if that fixes the problem. So on and so forth... Its basic common sense.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So with the latest 1.4.131 patch Survival mod is supposed to kick in or not? Or does it affect only new games? I can still do all I could before on Survivor mode.


Last I checked the survivor overhaul isn't in beta testing yet.


----------



## KSIMP88

Steam just updated Fallout for me?? No info on update. 927.7 MB


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Steam just updated Fallout for me?? No info on update. 927.7 MB


Its just patch 1.4. The one that's been in beta for a few days now.

https://bethesda.net/#en/events/game/fallout-4-1.4-update/2016/02/22/81


----------



## MonarchX

Yet another bug had to happen after more modding and I can't figure out which mod did this... Each and every time I try to press the middle mouse button (press on the scroll) to rotate the camera while I am aiming, I get a CTD... LOL! It doesn't matter where, the outfit doesn't matter, companions, etc.

EDIT: Disabling all mods didn't fix it... I think its something else...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yet another bug had to happen after more modding and I can't figure out which mod did this... Each and every time I try to press the middle mouse button (press on the scroll) to rotate the camera while I am aiming, I get a CTD... LOL! It doesn't matter where, the outfit doesn't matter, companions, etc.
> 
> EDIT: Disabling all mods didn't fix it... I think its something else...


move your configuration .ini files out of the folder and have it recreate the files and see if it still happens if so you know it's a problem with the .ini then it's just finding which one and what setting...possibly a keybind or an out of place operator....if it happens with the newly created files I'd start looking at Windows keybinds and mouse drivers (if they are customizable)


----------



## KSIMP88

V by default


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> move your configuration .ini files out of the folder and have it recreate the files and see if it still happens if so you know it's a problem with the .ini then it's just finding which one and what setting...possibly a keybind or an out of place operator....if it happens with the newly created files I'd start looking at Windows keybinds and mouse drivers (if they are customizable)


I think I might've figured it out. I think running the default launcher re-creates some of those Plugins.txt and other mod-related .ini files. After I do that, I have to re-enable them all in NMM and then the game doesn't crash... So odd.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> NMM


ModOrganizer has been stable for me for a while now. With as much modding as you do, you should consider making the switch. Much more powerful tool.


----------



## KSIMP88

My Pip-Boy is invisible... The yellow text shows like normal, and I can TAB in Power armor just fine. Just no pip boy outside of power armor


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> My Pip-Boy is invisible... The yellow text shows like normal, and I can TAB in Power armor just fine. Just no pip boy outside of power armor


Try this:
- Go to a settlement
- Go into Workbench mode
- Leave Workbench mode


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> My Pip-Boy is invisible... The yellow text shows like normal, and I can TAB in Power armor just fine. Just no pip boy outside of power armor


Do you by chance have a piece of gear with chameleon or whatever it is called on?


----------



## KSIMP88

No dice and no dice


----------



## KSIMP88

Fixed! What happened was I left my companion in a power armor frame and left them at a settlement. They bugged when I returned, basically they had the frame, but they were walking too low and normal. So, I had them get in and out of my power armor to fix it. What I ended up doing was sending someone with power armor into power armor, and when I told them to leave, they left both sets. When I entered, I didn't notice anything. When I left, I didn't notice anything, but the bugged armor was on me, but invisible. So, the fix in the above link worked for me, even though I didn't have the full power armor UI. It's actually a neat bug


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Fixed! What happened was I left my companion in a power armor frame and left them at a settlement. They bugged when I returned, basically they had the frame, but they were walking too low and normal. So, I had them get in and out of my power armor to fix it. What I ended up doing was sending someone with power armor into power armor, and when I told them to leave, they left both sets. When I entered, I didn't notice anything. When I left, I didn't notice anything, but the bugged armor was on me, but invisible. So, the fix in the above link worked for me, even though I didn't have the full power armor UI. It's actually a neat bug


definately contextual there...does fallout 4 even have chameleon?


----------



## KSIMP88

Yes, so I hear


----------



## Alpina 7

now if only i could get my fallout to load


----------



## KSIMP88

PC? Did you check file integrity?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> PC? Did you check file integrity?


Yes and YES...

every time i try and load or fast travel anywhere near sanctuary or vault 111 it crash's


----------



## KSIMP88

Are you overclocked when you play? If so, when did you last do a stress test? Remember, Gamebryo is hypersensitive. Also, are you using all the latest drivers for your system? And are you suing the chipset driver from your motherboard's website?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Decided to play again. Spent a couple hours updating all my mods.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alvarado

I just built a new system and I'm in the process of playing again.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

The lose of Fast Travel to me is not a big deal. The game has a system built in, RP wise to explain Fast Travel and once you get it will it open it up again, the Institute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Decided to play again. Spent a couple hours updating all my mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you going to list the mods you use?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The lose of Fast Travel to me is not a big deal. The game has a system built in, RP wise to explain Fast Travel and once you get it will it open it up again, the Institute.
> Are you going to list the mods you use?


The important ones for visuals are True Storms, Darker Nights, My Hud, Neutrul LUT, and IAXE ENB with a couple of tweaks. Various texture mods (the one on hot files now is very nice) also. I have a bunch of gameplay mods (weapons, rebalances etc) so much so that I have over 150 plugins.

If you want a full load order I can post it.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The important ones for visuals are True Storms, Darker Nights, My Hud, *Neutrul LUT*, and IAXE ENB with a couple of tweaks. Various texture mods (the one on hot files now is very nice) also. I have a bunch of gameplay mods (weapons, rebalances etc) so much so that I have over 150 plugins.
> 
> If you want a full load order I can post it.


That's not a good mod and it doesn't do what it says it does. If you want truly Neutral LUT, then either use ENB's Color Filter option (disable it) or download Base LUT mod (sRGB).


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

The preset I use recommend to use Neutral LUT because that's what it was made with. It looks fine to me.


----------



## KSIMP88

Now that I setup the Laptop, we'll see how it performs. I feel it will be smoother than the desktop, since Crossfire wasn't working anyways. GTX 970M > HD7950

EDIT: Runs great! Everything max around 50 FPS
Time for a new character. Meet Hodor the idiot:


----------



## moocowman

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/10555/?

For anyone who's like me and hates having a crowded junk tab in their workbench and just wants to manually scrap items quickly.


----------



## KSIMP88

Like!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> PC? Did you check file integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and YES...
> 
> every time i try and load or fast travel anywhere near sanctuary or vault 111 it crash's
Click to expand...

Youre gonna have to backtrack game saves till you find one where it doesnt crash. Fallout 4 has a nearly game breaking bug where certain areas ctd as soon as the game tries to load a cell and the only fix is going to an older save before the bug kicked in or starting over. Sometimes you can tip toe around areas with main quests by using console commands.

Patch 1.3 killed the area around cit for me so i had to install an older version. Nordhagen beach has been dead to me for the past idk, 7 days (according to the save file timer) cause i didnt want to go back 12hrs to fix it.

Hell, im not really sure how far i am to the end. I got to the institute and teleported out and did a few quests there and thats it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> PC? Did you check file integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and YES...
> 
> every time i try and load or fast travel anywhere near sanctuary or vault 111 it crash's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre gonna have to backtrack game saves till you find one where it doesnt crash. Fallout 4 has a nearly game breaking bug where certain areas ctd as soon as the game tries to load a cell and the only fix is going to an older save before the bug kicked in or starting over. Sometimes you can tip toe around areas with main quests by using console commands.
> 
> Patch 1.3 killed the area around cit for me so i had to install an older version. Nordhagen beach has been dead to me for the past idk, 7 days (according to the save file timer) cause i didnt want to go back 12hrs to fix it.
> 
> Hell, im not really sure how far i am to the end. I got to the institute and teleported out and did a few quests there and thats it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

This is good advice here ^

With Bethesda games, it is best to update and mod before a fresh start, so that if anything is broken you don't have 30+ hours lost because of a single bug. Save often, and always save to a new file. I think after my last playthrough I had over 1 gig of save files...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Are you overclocked when you play? If so, when did you last do a stress test? Remember, Gamebryo is hypersensitive. Also, are you using all the latest drivers for your system? And are you suing the chip-set driver from your motherboard's website?


yes i am overclocked.. i guess i can try stock OC and see if that changes anything... its really sucks. i dont wanna lose all ive done


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> With Bethesda games, it is best to update and mod before a fresh start...


*THIS RIGHT HERE folks*. Not enough people do this. Also their games are the type of RPGs in which you're expected to make multiple characters if you enjoy the game and plan to put serious hours in it. Multiple characters, each one with a different playstyle, alignment, personality, interests, and quest focus.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *THIS RIGHT HERE folks*. Not enough people do this. Also their games are the type of RPGs in which you're expected to make multiple characters if you enjoy the game and plan to put serious hours in it. Multiple characters, each one with a different playstyle, alignment, personality, interests, and quest focus.


Wasn't that common sense?


----------



## MonarchX

I did, I maxed out my rig. Right now I can't load my SaveGame outside because I get CTD with message "Your PC is running low (out of) memory" and I think it points to the VRAM because my VRAM usage spikes to 4077MB, leaving less than 20MB for Windows... Damn...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I did, I maxed out my rig. Right now I can't load my SaveGame outside because I get CTD with message "Your PC is running low (out of) memory" and I think it points to the VRAM because my VRAM usage spikes to 4077MB, leaving less than 20MB for Windows... Damn...


Welcome to Bethesda modding, where you aren't suppose to load up 4k textures on everything, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I did, I maxed out my rig. Right now I can't load my SaveGame outside because I get CTD with message "Your PC is running low (out of) memory" and I think it points to the VRAM because my VRAM usage spikes to 4077MB, leaving less than 20MB for Windows... Damn...


you need the enb boost mod. Probably

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> you need the enb boost mod. Probably
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


................. Been using ENB for Fallout 4 ever since it came out....


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Welcome to Bethesda modding, where you aren't suppose to load up 4k textures on everything, enjoy your stay.


Only if you don't have enough VRAM.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Should i start playing now? Or wait for the DLC this month ?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Should i start playing now? Or wait for the DLC this month ?


I don't think the Automatron DLC is going to be something that requires a fresh playthrough so you might as well start now.

I'm on my 3rd and a half playthrough now.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't think the Automatron DLC is going to be something that requires a fresh playthrough so you might as well start now.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd and a half playthrough now.


Yea pretty much you have a point, but maybe there are some fixes , stability improvements. who knows, its bethesda.

Any news about the dlc though? End of the month?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I did, I maxed out my rig. Right now I can't load my SaveGame outside because I get CTD with message "Your PC is running low (out of) memory" and I think it points to the VRAM because my VRAM usage spikes to 4077MB, leaving less than 20MB for Windows... Damn...


That's just Windows being stupid, there's no way to disable the message if you have aero enabled. If you disable aero then you never get the message again.


----------



## 45nm

I have completely stopped playing Fallout 4 for the moment with the 1.3 patch breaking my mod support unless I remove the following code for my mod support:
Quote:


> [Archive]
> bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
> sResourceDataDirsFinal=


Without it works fine but with it seems to be CTD ridden and it makes for an unpleasant and unplayable experience. I would like the 1.3 fixes and features and optimizations but I don't want to go back to earlier patches and updates if possible (earlier updates didn't give me CTD like 1.3).

Edit: Saw there is a patch 1.4 version will give it a try. Looks like it is much better than 1.4 even with my mods.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

1.4 crashes on startup sometimes, but once the game gets going is surprisingly stable. I have roughly 190 plugins, most of them being small mods, but still the game seems to work well.

Can't wait for the survival update. It should have been in release imo.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 1.4 crashes on startup sometimes, but once the game gets going is surprisingly stable. I have roughly 190 plugins, most of them being small mods, but still the game seems to work well.
> 
> Can't wait for the survival update. It should have been in release imo.


I had to go back at least two save-games for 1.4 to load properly. It seems to be working right now without CTD but it's too early to tell. I only use about 32 of the top mods so that isn't the/an issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This is why I haven't modded my game yet.


----------



## Alvarado

NMM says 89 plugins and in that time I've crashed once but that was a few days after release.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> NMM says 89 plugins and in that time I've crashed once but that was a few days after release.


I have 227 active plugins for my current playthrough and still don't have issues with crashing. Even when I accidentally updated to 1.4, only two or three specific mods had to be updated in order to get it to a working state again. I think it has a lot more to do with what kind of mods rather than how many.

I was originally planning on waiting for the GECK before I did a heavily modded playthrough, but there have been some surprisingly well made mods coming out really early on so I couldn't resist spending a good few hours combing through the Nexus to set up a nice pre-survival update hardcore playthrough. I'm definitely happy with how it turned out.


----------



## mcg75

I just passed the 300 hour mark on Fallout 4. Yes, I waste a lot of time building settlements.

What impresses me the most?

In all this time I've had........

Zero broken quests.

2 CTD.

I play with no mods in 4K.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Unrelated, but on the topic of mods. Is anyone here a modder or planning to start modding this time around for FO4? If so, what kind of mods?
> 
> 
> 
> I make mods but not really for Bethesda games. Others always end up making the mods I want to be made, then I'm left with nothing to make.
Click to expand...

This.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I make mods but not really for Bethesda games. Others always end up making the mods I want to be made, then I'm left with nothing to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make us drivable cars... take them from gta5 and move them over to our fallout!!!!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Hm I stand corrected, now that I see that link I do recall seeing this mod a long time ago.
> 
> It looks cool, but... clunky.
> 
> 
> 
> Cars might not work well, but motorcycles could work. I'm sure someone could use the horse riding mechanics from Skyrim as a starting point.
> 
> I mean, it'll still probably look a little odd, but it's not like the horse riding in Skyrim was smooth and flawless. It'd certainly look better than trying to develop car mechanics.
> 
> I just want to have my Atom Cats jacket, pompadour wig, and aviator glasses while tooling around on a futuristic Harley.
Click to expand...

I am all for the futuristic harley. But cars, no. Not like you have a NAPA available around the corner with stockpiles of parts in their back room to pick through. And to me a post Nuclear Apocolypse world while having loads of cars on the roads full of parts, would likely be too rusty to service to mechanically sound. But I can see a few bikes surviving the apocalypse in garage condition and only needing minor work to be serviceable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just passed the 300 hour mark on Fallout 4. Yes, I waste a lot of time building settlements.
> 
> What impresses me the most?
> 
> In all this time I've had........
> 
> Zero broken quests.
> 
> 2 CTD.
> 
> I play with no mods in 4K.


If I have any gripe at all with Bethesda games, it's their constant updates that break mods. Can't even count how many times I have started a Skyrim game had multiple save profiles (10+) and have ended up restarting the whole bleedin thing from scratch because the game boots me from play. One of my biggest peeves is the house in Whiterun. I've been inside it before and it updates my Mined ore and Ingots. But if you have a mod installed and you go inside, the game simply boots you from play. And if you don't have a screenshot of your mods, you're screwed when you go to reacquire the game pack in the steam console.

Make SURE to always take a screenshot of your mod list.









~Ceadder


----------



## inedenimadam

There is a car plant right down the road from sanctuary. Plenty of opportunity to fold vehicles into the story without them seeming out of place. I agree though, cars would be horrible on those roads. I'll take a bike.


----------



## moocowman

Fallout 2 had a functional car in it so it's canon as well.

Anywho, Automatron trailer!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is a car plant right down the road from sanctuary. Plenty of opportunity to fold vehicles into the story without them seeming out of place. I agree though, cars would be horrible on those roads. I'll take a bike.


I dirt bike so I can blare "superstar" by saliva while jumping a deathclaw


----------



## Partol

I recently entered and cleared the area around Diamond City.
Experiencing occasional stutter while walking through the area.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xg6E6w2-KU

Is this normal stutter? Anything I can do to reduce stutter?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Fallout 2 had a functional car in it so it's canon as well.
> 
> Anywho, Automatron trailer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ooooh is this gonna mean automated scrounging?









~Ceadder


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> I recently entered and cleared the area around Diamond City.
> Experiencing occasional stutter while walking through the area.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xg6E6w2-KU
> 
> Is this normal stutter? Anything I can do to reduce stutter?


I see that you play with that armor robot thing whatever its called lol









can we play without it? or it is necessary?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Ooooh is this gonna mean automated scrounging?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Don't know but the Northland Diggers mod adds that.


----------



## chronicfx

Are the mods worth it? Is there a pack that is super easy to install in mid game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Are the mods worth it? Is there a pack that is super easy to install in mid game?


Absolutely to the first question, and no to the second question. Don't get me wrong, installing mods is super easy b(drag and drop), but gameplay mods won't work right mid-game-they require a new character. Also if you want to experience the game to its full potential you'll be using many mods. Big overhaul mods generally aren't great for Bethesda games, nor are they plentiful.

The last time I played this game was a few months ago and I several different texture mods that retexture different things, darker nights mod, a mod to remove settlement budget and increase settlement population, an unofficial patch, a mod that removes player voice, a mod that removes hit markers, sound effect mods, other minor gameplay mods.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Absolutely to the first question, and no to the second question. Don't get me wrong, installing mods is super easy b(drag and drop), but gameplay mods won't work right mid-game-they require a new character. Also if you want to experience the game to its full potential you'll be using many mods. Big overhaul mods generally aren't great for Bethesda games, nor are they plentiful.
> 
> The last time I played this game was a few months ago and I several different texture mods that retexture different things, darker nights mod, a mod to remove settlement budget and increase settlement population, an unofficial patch, a mod that removes player voice, a mod that removes hit markers, sound effect mods, other minor gameplay mods.


I tried them on fallout 3 but when I deleted it them wanted to play a year later none of my saves worked and I couldn't remember what I did


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Absolutely to the first question, and no to the second question. Don't get me wrong, installing mods is super easy b(drag and drop), but gameplay mods won't work right mid-game-they require a new character. Also if you want to experience the game to its full potential you'll be using many mods. Big overhaul mods generally aren't great for Bethesda games, nor are they plentiful.
> 
> The last time I played this game was a few months ago and I several different texture mods that retexture different things, darker nights mod, a mod to remove settlement budget and increase settlement population, an unofficial patch, a mod that removes player voice, a mod that removes hit markers, sound effect mods, other minor gameplay mods.


The majority of gameplay mods for Fallout 4 so far do not require a new game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The majority of gameplay mods for Fallout 4 so far do not require a new game.


Yeah, you're right about Fallout 4 for now. Once G.E.C.K. is out though and we get truly amazing mods, that will change.


----------



## WonderMutt

Just kind of a poll question, but, with any game I play (which is not too many), I always like to play through once without any mods, then on subsequent play throughs I start piling them on. My question is, am I the only one who likes to experience the game at least once the way the devs intended it?

This is my first time reading through any of the gaming forums on OCN and I started back a few pages and it looks like everyone is just piling on the mods. Personally, while I like being able to mod my games, and I do eventually, I just don't know about modding a game right out of the gate. I just wanted to see what you all thought.

Also, I'm only about 80 hours in (older married family man) and I'm loving the game and have only had one CTD, other than that, I've not really experienced any major issues with Fallout 4. Seems to be a lot better than New Vegas, which was nearly unplayable due to glitches!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Just kind of a poll question, but, with any game I play (which is not too many), I always like to play through once without any mods, then on subsequent play throughs I start piling them on. My question is, am I the only one who likes to experience the game at least once the way the devs intended it?
> 
> This is my first time reading through any of the gaming forums on OCN and I started back a few pages and it looks like everyone is just piling on the mods. Personally, while I like being able to mod my games, and I do eventually, I just don't know about modding a game right out of the gate. I just wanted to see what you all thought.
> 
> Also, I'm only about 80 hours in (older married family man) and I'm loving the game and have only had one CTD, other than that, I've not really experienced any major issues with Fallout 4. Seems to be a lot better than New Vegas, which was nearly unplayable due to glitches!


Not really, if something annoys the hell out of me and is easy to fix, IE melee and grenade being tied to the same key (ARGH!) then I'd happily mod it out/away.


----------



## kremtok

I've never used mods. Don't think I'm missing anything.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Bethesda games are boring and half-assed in my opinion; without mods their replay value would suffer greatly. Fallout 4 seems to be the worst offender so far, I couldn't even bring myself to finish the main story unmodded. The gameplay is just so darn easy and monotonous. Mods seem to help me with that by adding real guns, making things more difficult, adding in more areas, quests etc etc.


----------



## tristanbear

I have yet to install any mods. I will probably play through the game several times without mods.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Bethesda games are boring and half-assed in my opinion; without mods their replay value would suffer greatly. Fallout 4 seems to be the worst offender so far, I couldn't even bring myself to finish the main story unmodded. The gameplay is just so darn easy and monotonous. Mods seem to help me with that by adding real guns, making things more difficult, adding in more areas, quests etc etc.


To each his own. I already did the Survival mode run with only walking, or sprint if a I ran, no fast travel until unlocked via The Institute. I have found when you go hard core RP on a Bethesda game they begin to shine. I played through my first run as a the worried Father, all decisions where based on finding my son and ended up going the Brotherhood direction for a bit until I found my son and then switched to Institute.

I have since gone back and taken the survivalist route. I am playing with a focus on Minutemen and taking my time. I have secured Sanctuary and the Abernathy Farm. I have made sure they have proper defenses and arms, put in the needed crops and buildings. All my trips out have been one or two day, game time, trips for the express purpose of gathering needed supplies.

I am using a few mods, mostly just visual enhancements and even then minor. The only game play change I did was the Better Settlers mod. I have tried a few other mods but have not been happy with the results. I wanted to like "We Are The Minutemen" but I cannot stand the hats with the childish looking Minuteman logo on the front, looks like something you buy at a carnival.

My experience has shown that a Bethesda title is best played in hardcore mode. Dig deep into the RP style of play and make the game challenge you. When you do that it becomes a totally different game.

The new DLC has got me kind of excited as before we knew what it was I started this character. He is Intelligence and Charisma based. The background is he worked with DARPA, or the equivalent in Fallout. (I think it is called DERPI) This means he has good skills in various Science related skills including Robotics  I am anxious to see if this new DLC will give him a lot of new options.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I've never used mods. Don't think I'm missing anything.


No offense but this is just a clueless statement. Let me briefly mention what great mods do to Fallout 3 and New Vegas, to give you an idea of what to expect when FO4 GECK comes around (each bullet point refers to one mod).



Make most buildings explorable, thus opening up many new areas (and they are highly detailed too). Exploration is one of the main focuses of these games so this is huge. See DC Interiors mod for FO3, NV Interiors for FO:NV.
Add hundreds of new locations, quests, with new NPCs and weapons too. See AWOP mod for New Vegas, which adds some of the coolest locations in the history of Fallout.
All sorts of weapon and armor packs, adding hundreds of each (this one isn't one mod but many).
Add new mutants, namely ones from previous Fallout games and more. See Mart's Mutant Mod for FO3 and Monster Mod for New Vegas. These make the world more dynamic, alive, and unpredictable.
Mods that populate areas that are too empty, like NPC Project for New Vegas which also adds quests, and Populated Casinos which greatly improves immersion.
Graphics and sound overhauls (various mods).
Vegetation overhauls adding more variety, realism, thus immersion (Vurt's Flora Overhaul).
Awesome particle effects overhauls, adding many new ones. See EVE mod especially for New Vegas.
Survival rebalance overhaul mods increasing difficulty and adding new mechanics, all of which greatly improve immersion. See Simple Realism for Fallout 3.
For Fallout 4 we already have settlement overhaul mods, these will be improved greatly with GECK-made mods but even now they are impressive. Who knows what else we will see.

There is no point in playing without mods. Many simply make the game better without changing anything that doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> To each his own. I already did the Survival mode run with only walking, or sprint if a I ran, no fast travel until unlocked via The Institute. I have found when you go hard core RP on a Bethesda game they begin to shine. I played through my first run as a the worried Father, all decisions where based on finding my son and ended up going the Brotherhood direction for a bit until I found my son and then switched to Institute.
> 
> I have since gone back and taken the survivalist route. I am playing with a focus on Minutemen and taking my time. I have secured Sanctuary and the Abernathy Farm. I have made sure they have proper defenses and arms, put in the needed crops and buildings. All my trips out have been one or two day, game time, trips for the express purpose of gathering needed supplies.
> 
> I am using a few mods, mostly just visual enhancements and even then minor. The only game play change I did was the Better Settlers mod. I have tried a few other mods but have not been happy with the results. I wanted to like "We Are The Minutemen" but I cannot stand the hats with the childish looking Minuteman logo on the front, looks like something you buy at a carnival.
> 
> My experience has shown that a Bethesda title is best played in hardcore mode. Dig deep into the RP style of play and make the game challenge you. When you do that it becomes a totally different game.
> 
> The new DLC has got me kind of excited as before we knew what it was I started this character. He is Intelligence and Charisma based. The background is he worked with DARPA, or the equivalent in Fallout. (I think it is called DERPI) This means he has good skills in various Science related skills including Robotics  I am anxious to see if this new DLC will give him a lot of new options.


True, I love role playing in games but IMO it's very difficulty to roleplay in F4... Every dialog choice boils down to either Yes, Yes, Where's My Son, or Yes But Not Right Now. I typically find myself avoiding dialog in general in this game because it's so bland. I tried to RP as just a wanderer but when I got to Diamond City the only dialog choices were "Looking for my son, where's my son, help me find my son". That just tears me out of immersion imo.

However the world design is pretty darn good, I just wish that the game gave better performance in the city.

I gotta say I'm looking forward most to exploration mods such as DC/NVinteriors, performance fixes, real ambient occlusion via ENB, and full weapon packs. We already have the framework (AWCKR, SK, Armorsmith Extended and now Weaponsmith Extended) for some great mods.

Also Boredgunner if you're looking for a mod to add in enemies, there's a mod called CSE (Commonwealth Spawns Extended I think) that does this via script. All vanilla enemies obviously, but it's configurable via ingame menu.

Oh and one last thing I want to say, you all need to play with the Ambiance and Reverb Overhaul. I don't care if you don't like mods, this is a simple plugin that uses the vanilla sound engine to make the reverb sound better.. Guns echo in the distance. If you fire a shotgun in a corridor it's deafening. With a nice sound system it really is amazing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> True, I love role playing in games but IMO it's very difficulty to roleplay in F4... Every dialog choice boils down to either Yes, Yes, Where's My Son, or Yes But Not Right Now. I typically find myself avoiding dialog in general in this game because it's so bland. I tried to RP as just a wanderer but when I got to Diamond City the only dialog choices were "Looking for my son, where's my son, help me find my son". That just tears me out of immersion imo.


Yeah FO4 is much less of an RPG than all of its predecessors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I've never used mods. Don't think I'm missing anything.


You sir sound like a virgin justifying their inability to get laid!

Really, you are missing out. Pop that cherry and try some of the more popular ones out!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I've never used mods. Don't think I'm missing anything.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4472/? You are indeed missing out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Absolutely to the first question, and no to the second question. Don't get me wrong, installing mods is super easy b(drag and drop), but gameplay mods won't work right mid-game-they require a new character. Also if you want to experience the game to its full potential you'll be using many mods. Big overhaul mods generally aren't great for Bethesda games, nor are they plentiful.
> 
> The last time I played this game was a few months ago and I several different texture mods that retexture different things, darker nights mod, a mod to remove settlement budget and increase settlement population, an unofficial patch, a mod that removes player voice, a mod that removes hit markers, sound effect mods, other minor gameplay mods.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried them on fallout 3 but when I deleted it them wanted to play a year later none of my saves worked and I couldn't remember what I did
Click to expand...

You should ALWAYS take a screenshot of your mods. You simply never know why/when you will need it. But you will have it when you do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Absolutely to the first question, and no to the second question. Don't get me wrong, installing mods is super easy b(drag and drop), but gameplay mods won't work right mid-game-they require a new character. Also if you want to experience the game to its full potential you'll be using many mods. Big overhaul mods generally aren't great for Bethesda games, nor are they plentiful.
> 
> The last time I played this game was a few months ago and I several different texture mods that retexture different things, darker nights mod, a mod to remove settlement budget and increase settlement population, an unofficial patch, a mod that removes player voice, a mod that removes hit markers, sound effect mods, other minor gameplay mods.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of gameplay mods for Fallout 4 so far do not require a new game.
Click to expand...

Won't be long before even FO4 requires game restart. Look at Skyrim. All it takes is one Steam update to bork your saves.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Just kind of a poll question, but, with any game I play (which is not too many), I always like to play through once without any mods, then on subsequent play throughs I start piling them on. My question is, am I the only one who likes to experience the game at least once the way the devs intended it?
> 
> This is my first time reading through any of the gaming forums on OCN and I started back a few pages and it looks like everyone is just piling on the mods. Personally, while I like being able to mod my games, and I do eventually, I just don't know about modding a game right out of the gate. I just wanted to see what you all thought.
> 
> Also, I'm only about 80 hours in (older married family man) and I'm loving the game and have only had one CTD, other than that, I've not really experienced any major issues with Fallout 4. Seems to be a lot better than New Vegas, which was nearly unplayable due to glitches!


I generally give games a go without mods and play them through. Most of the games I own, I have not modded or played a modded version.

Only mods I have played were for Stalker CoP and Skyrim and Civ V. But it took awhile to get smooth playable mods for these games. Although my brothers Skyrim mods have been borked more than a few times by Steam updates. Which is why I finally got him to screenshot his mod lists so he can reapply his mods.







lol

I cannot wait for October so I can get FO4 GOTY Edition... well okay may be a little while longer but Steam generally has something out by then and for a better price for their Halloween sale.









~Ceadder


----------



## moocowman

While I do love the vanilla versions of these games and find that they stand on their own fairly well (I started out playing Bethesda games on console with Morrowind, so no modding), you're definitely missing out when you don't mod these games. It allows you to personalize your experience and make the game into exactly what you'd like it to be. People turned Skyrim into a super hardcore survival game because that's what they wanted. And the fact that you can change these games so dramatically gives them *a lot* of replayability. That, IMO, is what turns these games from good or great into some of the absolute best experiences in gaming.


----------



## mcg75

I'm not modded either but I find it hard to believe I'm missing much.

The really good mods won't come until Bethesda releases the geck.

At that point, we're going to see Fallout 4's true potential.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not modded either but I find it hard to believe I'm missing much.
> 
> The really good mods won't come until Bethesda releases the geck.
> 
> At that point, we're going to see Fallout 4's true potential.


there's already a wealth of great mods out but I ddu expect them to get even more epic though


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Just kind of a poll question, but, with any game I play (which is not too many), I always like to play through once without any mods, then on subsequent play throughs I start piling them on. My question is, am I the only one who likes to experience the game at least once the way the devs intended it?
> 
> This is my first time reading through any of the gaming forums on OCN and I started back a few pages and it looks like everyone is just piling on the mods. Personally, while I like being able to mod my games, and I do eventually, I just don't know about modding a game right out of the gate. I just wanted to see what you all thought.
> 
> Also, I'm only about 80 hours in (older married family man) and I'm loving the game and have only had one CTD, other than that, I've not really experienced any major issues with Fallout 4. Seems to be a lot better than New Vegas, which was nearly unplayable due to glitches!


That's exactly what I did. Played through once with no mods and now fairly heavily modded 2nd play through. Like you said, I agree that it's nice to see how the game plays through without any changes.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I cannot wait for October so I can get FO4 GOTY Edition...


I am also looking forward to FO4 with all patches and DLC. Then, I will start modding.
Right now, I am just playing vanilla which is enough because everything is new to me,
and I am focusing on performance issues and tweaks.
So far, I uncovered almost everything on the top half of the map, but I still have not entered diamond city.
In Bethesda games, I find that it's best to save the main quest for last.
Usually, the more I do the main quest, the less I want to go back and do everything else.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It allows you to personalize your experience and make the game into exactly what you'd like it to be.


This is what I love right here.

It takes a hell of a lot of work and a thorough understanding of how the game engine runs in order to successfully have a modded game a with 200+ plugins and endless graphical enhancement in order to have a stable game, but the work pays off in my opinion. You can see any little thing you don't like in the game, and think "this should be that way instead of this way" and go and fix it. Someone else may not agree with your change, but who cares? It's YOUR game. At the end of the day you know that there is no Fallout/Skyrim installation quite like yours, each one is unique.


----------



## Alvarado

Even before the geck, http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/10967/? Underground bunkers!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not modded either but I find it hard to believe I'm missing much.
> 
> The really good mods won't come until Bethesda releases the geck.
> 
> At that point, we're going to see Fallout 4's true potential.


I think there are some pretty good pre-GECK mods out right now. A bunch of them are definitely going to be sticking around on my mod list for any future playthrough. Mods like Place Everywhere, OCDecorator, Armorsmith Extended, See Through Scopes, Power Armor Paints and Materials, and so on. They don't do anything really crazy, but they still pretty large improvements to the game IMO. I'd definitely recommend them to everyone.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No offense but this is just a clueless statement. Let me briefly mention what great mods do to Fallout 3 and New Vegas, to give you an idea of what to expect when FO4 GECK comes around (each bullet point refers to one mod).
> 
> 
> 
> Make most buildings explorable, thus opening up many new areas (and they are highly detailed too). Exploration is one of the main focuses of these games so this is huge. See DC Interiors mod for FO3, NV Interiors for FO:NV.
> Add hundreds of new locations, quests, with new NPCs and weapons too. See AWOP mod for New Vegas, which adds some of the coolest locations in the history of Fallout.
> All sorts of weapon and armor packs, adding hundreds of each (this one isn't one mod but many).
> Add new mutants, namely ones from previous Fallout games and more. See Mart's Mutant Mod for FO3 and Monster Mod for New Vegas. These make the world more dynamic, alive, and unpredictable.
> Mods that populate areas that are too empty, like NPC Project for New Vegas which also adds quests, and Populated Casinos which greatly improves immersion.
> Graphics and sound overhauls (various mods).
> Vegetation overhauls adding more variety, realism, thus immersion (Vurt's Flora Overhaul).
> Awesome particle effects overhauls, adding many new ones. See EVE mod especially for New Vegas.
> Survival rebalance overhaul mods increasing difficulty and adding new mechanics, all of which greatly improve immersion. See Simple Realism for Fallout 3.
> For Fallout 4 we already have settlement overhaul mods, these will be improved greatly with GECK-made mods but even now they are impressive. Who knows what else we will see.
> 
> There is no point in playing without mods. Many simply make the game better without changing anything that doesn't need to be changed.


It may have been unintentional, but you came off as a bit of a jerk there. I'm not saying that others shouldn't use mods, only that I don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You sir sound like a virgin justifying their inability to get laid!
> 
> Really, you are missing out. Pop that cherry and try some of the more popular ones out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4472/? You are indeed missing out.


See? These folks disagree, but even the snarky guy isnt being a jerk.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> See? These folks disagree, but even the snarky guy isnt being a jerk.


I'm confused did my comment come out as snarky/being a jerk? If so sorry







I just wanted to point out there are some amazing things already that do add to the vanilla game and by not using those you are indeed "missing out"


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm confused did my comment come out as snarky/being a jerk? If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to point out there are some amazing things already that do add to the vanilla game and by not using those you are indeed "missing out"


I think he was referring to what inedenimadam said.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I think he was referring to what inedenimadam said.


That is correct.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That is correct.


Glad my humor came through with the right tone







it is so easy to come off like a 'donkey fedora' when trying to get your message across on the internet and be funny at the same time.

The vanilla game good. But honestly your life is not complete until you try this mod.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> I am also looking forward to FO4 with all patches and DLC. Then, I will start modding.
> Right now, I am just playing vanilla which is enough because everything is new to me,
> and I am focusing on performance issues and tweaks.
> So far, I uncovered almost everything on the top half of the map, but I still have not entered diamond city.
> In Bethesda games, I find that it's best to save the main quest for last.
> Usually, the more I do the main quest, the less I want to go back and do everything else.


I agree with this on two points: First, yes, I like a vanilla play through as it is all new and a lot of fun seeing the game as the devs created it. On subsequent play throughs I'll mod it and that will be another new experience.

Also, yes, I've found with the Fallout games that I like saving the main story for last. I'll do just about every side quest I come across before ever moving forward on the main story line. I'm about 85 hours in now and the furthest I've made it on the main story line is finding the detective.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Glad my humor came through with the right tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is so easy to come off like a 'donkey fedora' when trying to get your message across on the internet and be funny at the same time.
> 
> The vanilla game good. But honestly your life is not complete until you try this mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


While this isn't a mod I'd ever use in an actual play though, that is wonderful!! I was cracking up watching that video!


----------



## Alpina 7

can someone explain to me what all this G.E.C.K business is you speak of ?

thanks


----------



## slickwilly

Garden of Eden Creation Kit, aka creation kit, aka Official Bethesda modding tool
The biggest benefit it will have for most mods already out is the ability to do Navmeshing, it will have a slew of other uses as well but the current mods can not be Navmeshed with out it, at least that is my understanding gained from reading the Nexus forums


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> can someone explain to me what all this G.E.C.K business is you speak of ?
> 
> thanks


It is a set of modding tools that is released by bethesda. It is essentially the programs they used to create the game re-wrapped into a distributable package for people to use to modify the game. Right now modding is mostly people using home made tools/plugins and relying on the CK from Skyrim to make mods happen. The acronym is Garden of Eden Creation Kit.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, you're right about Fallout 4 for now. Once G.E.C.K. is out though and we get truly amazing mods, that will change.


There were so many mods released that I can't think of anything else I'd want. It took 35GB of custom textures to make the game look decent. I only want a good mod for Inventory. They have Sorting mods, Improved Interface mods, HUD mods, AWKCR mod, but nothing cohesive like SkyUI, which will hopefully be ported onto Fallout 4...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There were so many mods released that I can't think of anything else I'd want. It took 35GB of custom textures to make the game look decent. I only want a good mod for Inventory. They have Sorting mods, Improved Interface mods, HUD mods, AWKCR mod, but nothing cohesive like SkyUI, which will hopefully be ported onto Fallout 4...


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/10654/? and its customizable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> nothing cohesive like SkyUI, which will hopefully be ported onto Fallout 4...


F4SE or FOSE (don't remember what is is being called) is already available from the same guys that did SKSE and SKYUI. I am pretty the SKYUI FO4 equivalent will be one of the first mods to hit the block after GECK...


----------



## GoLDii3

Mods are great. How else could i change the suicide mutant sound to "allahu akbhar" or make the sad violin song play when i die?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There were so many mods released that I can't think of anything else I'd want. It took 35GB of custom textures to make the game look decent. I only want a good mod for Inventory. They have Sorting mods, Improved Interface mods, HUD mods, AWKCR mod, but nothing cohesive like SkyUI, which will hopefully be ported onto Fallout 4...


SkyUI wouldn't be ported into FO4, but yes I'd love an equivalent mod made for it and I'm sure it will be. As for mods I want that haven't been made yet, give me AWOP for Fallout 4, give me a "Boston Interiors" mod, Classic Fallout Weapons FO4 edition along with other weapons and armor packs, give me a new Monster Mod or Mart's Mutant Mod to bring back some of the classic Fallout creatures, give me EVE for Fallout 4, and give me a nice all in one settlement building overhaul.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I think the guy that made AWOP stopped modding a couple years back, after AWOPNV. I know the guy that made EVE was still active for FNV a couple months back, I'm sure he'll make some stuff for FO4.

I want a weapon pack to replace the ugly default guns with real ones. I always hated the vanilla firearms in Fallout, the energy weapons are well done but the firearms are so bland.


----------



## MonarchX

Ha, I can't load most locations anymore because the game wants more RAM than I can give it. It takes up about 14GB of RAM and then crashes to Windows with "You are low on memory" error... It's got to be some kind of a mod or memory-leaking texture that's doing it...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I already told you how to get rid of that error.

Anyway I took some shots today, I normally hate the grainy dark look but I wanted to play around with it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I already told you how to get rid of that error.
> 
> Anyway I took some shots today, I normally hate the grainy dark look but I wanted to play around with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Purdy! Is that a graphical mod or are the screenshots edited?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Purdy! Is that a graphical mod or are the screenshots edited?


Thanks, all I did really was tweak some ENB settings ingame. No editing


----------



## moocowman

Ah, okay.

Unrelated.. I just learned what iguana bits actually are in these games. I'm not eating iguana anything ever again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Ah, okay.
> 
> Unrelated.. I just learned what iguana bits actually are in these games. I'm not eating iguana anything ever again.


in the older games there were iguanas and they dropped iguana bits when you killed them like meat


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> in the older games there were iguanas and they dropped iguana bits when you killed them like meat


There was another source of the iguana bits, though.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Iguana_bits
Quote:


> This item was carried over from the original Fallout, and was originally made by Iguana Bob Frazier who used the remains of corpses supplied by Doc Morbid. Unfortunately, after the Vault Dweller uncovered the dark secret, the news did not spread very far, as Mikey Frazier continues the selling of the iguana bits.


----------



## KSIMP88

Eww


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Yum!


FTFY


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So Iguana Bits are basically the game's version of Yobagoya then?

"Yobagoya... selling un-diseased meat from a diseased carcass!"


----------



## MonarchX

I got the Automatron DLC! Can't say how and where, but I got it!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Noob to modding games here. Will the use of mods ruin my game progress? I'd hate to start over.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Noob to modding games here. Will the use of mods ruin my game progress? I'd hate to start over.


It depends what the mod is. Most should be fine, but I would make a backup before installing mods just in case.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

DL'ing the Automatron now.. Will play in a bit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Noob to modding games here. Will the use of mods ruin my game progress? I'd hate to start over.


Texture replacing mods are pretty unlikely to break a game, and for the most part can be uninstalled with no ill effect to your save game. Anything that drops a .esp or .esm in the file structure has an increased chance of breaking your game, and cannot be unistalled without reverting to a save from before install. I am running 57 .esps and 140 mods total and my game is stable, but updating or trying to uninstall most of them are likely to bring the house of cards down. If you are mid game, make backups, go nuts with texture replacers, and stay light with the esps, and finish the playthrough before you update.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Small mods (such as mods that tweak a couple global values or something) are almost always safe to enable or disable as you want. Mods with scripts may cause problems, at leas they did in Skyrim.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, I narrowed down my crashes to SetDressing folder, but its not a specific sub-folder or texture. I tried my best to isolate, but the game seems to be crashing unless I remove the entire damn folder... That's no go. If i set uGridsToLoad=7, the game loads just fine.


----------



## moocowman

So, decided to extend the Sunshine Tidings warehouse to use it as a base for my newest character. I think it turned out pretty well (Place Everywhere mod = win).




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Pretty much seamless.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Mods are a mixed bag to get this early in the game. I agree with others that mods can take the game to a whole new level. However at this stage in the games development mods can be a bad thing as much as good. Mods that just effectively redo textures are fine, these can be replaced at any time during the play and produce no ill effects. More advanced mods however run the risk of breaking the game if they are not kept updated to deal with new patches and DLC.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I used nexus mods and applied about 30 mods, mostly retextures. Some mods caused my game to crash, so I just eliminated them instead of troubleshooting. Gotta say, using the Mod manager made it really easy, even for a noob like me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I used nexus mods and applied about 30 mods, mostly retextures. Some mods caused my game to crash, so I just eliminated them instead of troubleshooting. Gotta say, using the Mod manager made it really easy, even for a noob like me.


You should try mod organizer for your next play though. Much more feature rich. NMM tries to be too much for too many things, and while it does alright, it often has issues. For instance, say you need to uninstall and reinstall a mod from early in your load order because of an update...you have to uninstall every mod that came after it in the load order, update the one mod, then reinstall the rest of your mods. Where with MO you can just update it, because it handles load order independently. Dont like one specific texture that a mod uses? NMM you have to uninstall, extract the mod, delete, compress, reinstall. With MO, you just navigate to the texture file, right click-->hide. Don't get me wrong, NMM is how I got started, and it makes getting into modding very easy, but at some point you should try riding a bike without training wheels and give MO a shot.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should try mod organizer for your next play though.


How's the FO4 compatible one coming? Last I checked they were on Alpha 2 and it was still pretty rough.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should try mod organizer for your next play though.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the FO4 compatible one coming? Last I checked they were on Alpha 2 and it was still pretty rough.
Click to expand...

I have been using it since early on. I have only ever encountered 2 issues; an erroneous python error at start up, and a ghost download. Neither have any affect on functionality of the game whatsoever, and both have been fixed in the repository. I will update the game, my mods, and MO once I get finished with this play through. But yeah, it is still in alpha...a very strong and functional alpha. They are dealing with many of the same issues porting their code over from Skyrim that NMM is. NMM for FO4 still has its teething issues too, they just don't announce them.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should try mod organizer for your next play though. Much more feature rich. NMM tries to be too much for too many things, and while it does alright, it often has issues. For instance, say you need to uninstall and reinstall a mod from early in your load order because of an update...you have to uninstall every mod that came after it in the load order, update the one mod, then reinstall the rest of your mods. Where with MO you can just update it, because it handles load order independently. Dont like one specific texture that a mod uses? NMM you have to uninstall, extract the mod, delete, compress, reinstall. With MO, you just navigate to the texture file, right click-->hide. Don't get me wrong, NMM is how I got started, and it makes getting into modding very easy, but at some point you should try riding a bike without training wheels and give MO a shot.


Thanks for the input, I'll definitely look into it.

I forgot to post some screenshots earlier:


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been using it since early on. I have only ever encountered 2 issues; an erroneous python error at start up, and a ghost download. Neither have any affect on functionality of the game whatsoever, and both have been fixed in the repository. I will update the game, my mods, and MO once I get finished with this play through. But yeah, it is still in alpha...a very strong and functional alpha. They are dealing with many of the same issues porting their code over from Skyrim that NMM is. NMM for FO4 still has its teething issues too, they just don't announce them.


Good to know, I use MO for Skyrim already, guess I know what I'm doing after work today!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been using it since early on. I have only ever encountered 2 issues; an erroneous python error at start up, and a ghost download. Neither have any affect on functionality of the game whatsoever, and both have been fixed in the repository. I will update the game, my mods, and MO once I get finished with this play through. But yeah, it is still in alpha...a very strong and functional alpha. They are dealing with many of the same issues porting their code over from Skyrim that NMM is. NMM for FO4 still has its teething issues too, they just don't announce them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, I use MO for Skyrim already, guess I know what I'm doing after work today!
Click to expand...

I will just go ahead and give you the link to Mod Organizer Download Page. Alpha 4 being a solid build from what I have read.


----------



## Alvarado

https://twitter.com/DCDeacon/status/711909202114048000?s=09



Yay for being on the west coast!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't use MO because you can't proxy launch Fo4edit. To me Fo4edit is very important as I can't manage my mods without it


----------



## Alvarado

And release!


----------



## Decade

Definitely gonna spend too much time creating funky robots. I've gotta get to sleep... 1am and I gotta be up in 6 hours.

Quite happy to see the DLC update didn't break mods.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Definitely gonna spend too much time creating funky robots. I've gotta get to sleep... 1am and I gotta be up in 6 hours.
> 
> Quite happy to see the DLC update didn't break mods.


Yup did the second quest for it and looked over just the options I got from drops as well as what you start off with. Its a simple DLC but fun.

Edit: Yeah didn't break any of my 96 plugins.


----------



## Olorin

I just updated from 362.00 to 364.51 and now my FPS is locked at 30.0. This happened once before but I can't remember what I changed that made it go back to uncapped frame rates, where I should be getting 80 - 120 fps. If anyone could help, I'd appreciate it.

Thanx


----------



## Ceadderman

I may not have to wait too much longer for GotYEdition?









~Ceadder


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I may not have to wait too much longer for GotYEdition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I just recently bought Fallout 4 and the season pass, I got a physical copy (I'm a sucker for being able to TOUCH things I buy) for $30 and the season pass for $24.... 30 minutes before the price jumped to $55 or whatever it is now. As much as I LOVE GOTY editions, I couldn't wait to play it any more, since I built my first rig SPECIFICALLY so I could play Fallout 4 and I've had it built for a few months now haha. I'll probably still buy a physical copy of it (GOTY) once it comes out, but I'll wait till it goes on a good sale since it's just going to be the version I put into my (currently nonexistant) Fallout Anthology Nuke. I probably won't even open it tbh.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olorin*
> 
> I just updated from 362.00 to 364.51 and now my FPS is locked at 30.0. This happened once before but I can't remember what I changed that made it go back to uncapped frame rates, where I should be getting 80 - 120 fps. If anyone could help, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanx


In Fallout4Prefs.ini, change iPresentlnterval=1 to 0 should do it. I made my Fallout4Prefs.ini read-only, keeps the game from changing it. Also make sure you check that the nVidia Control Panel is using application settings for Vsync with Fallout4.exe.


----------



## andrews2547

The rocks in my Fallout 4 are made of unobtainium for some reason.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That usually means bad or missing textures. Do you have any rock texture mods installed?


----------



## Cheezman

Anyone else having this happen in the General Atomics factory after installing the Automatron DLC or is it just me?


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> In Fallout4Prefs.ini, change iPresentlnterval=1 to 0 should do it. I made my Fallout4Prefs.ini read-only, keeps the game from changing it. Also make sure you check that the nVidia Control Panel is using application settings for Vsync with Fallout4.exe.


I'll have to try that. I'm also in the middle of testing over clocks on my GPU. Did FO4 get updated recently? Mine is set for beta updates in Steam. Not sure when the most recent beta update came out.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That usually means bad or missing textures. Do you have any rock texture mods installed?


I just have this installed http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/978/?

It fixed itself after I restarted the game.


----------



## moocowman

Uhg. Just spent the last two hours trying to figure out why Automatron wouldn't download and install for me. I completely forgot that I have it set so the game only downloads updates between certain times. Derp.


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Uhg. Just spent the last two hours trying to figure out why Automatron wouldn't download and install for me. I completely forgot that I have it set so the game only downloads updates between certain times. Derp.


Same thing burned me last night too man! I was so frustrated for about 5 minutes. Then I remembered that damned setting.


----------



## Tisser12

Anyone have any issues with FO4 customizer by Bilago not loading after the update? I had it set as my default lancher so I could keep tweaking the settings till everything ran smoothly, but after I downloaded Automatron the stock launcher loads up now? For some reason I can't even get the other one to run now.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with FO4 customizer by Bilago not loading after the update? I had it set as my default lancher so I could keep tweaking the settings till everything ran smoothly, but after I downloaded Automatron the stock launcher loads up now? For some reason I can't even get the other one to run now.


Maybe it needs to be updated?


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Maybe it needs to be updated?


I thought so too, but I'm not sure if there IS an update for it or not. I'll look into it, if anything I'll just totally uninstall and re-install it. I'm thinking the "negate older files" INI setting is making the default launcher pop up due to the fact that it's "newer" than the mod since it was just probably re-downloaded with the DLC.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well I just compressed what I guess would be the last 15 hours of play time into two so I could get through this play through. Updating MO, catching up on patches, and starting from scratch with mods.


----------



## Olorin

Nothing I do seems to make Fallout 4 play right anymore. I've spent a ton of time finding a (hopefully) stable OC on my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and I also installed 364.51 driver. I've tried everything I can think of to fix it, but FO4 is almost unplayable now because of so much "tearing" and jagged lines when I turn/rotate L or R. The only thing left to try is roll back to 362.00. If that doesn't do it, then I'll switch from DP to DVI to change to the DD BIOS which is stock and not overvolted and OC'ed.

Anyone else have problems with driver 364.51 and FO4?


----------



## inedenimadam

try turning down settings to where you get 60+ FPS all the time, and then edit your .ini to read

ipresentinterval=1

that should force V-Sync and there will be no tearing as long as you hold 60FPS.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try turning down settings to where you get 60+ FPS all the time, and then edit your .ini to read
> 
> ipresentinterval=1
> 
> that should force V-Sync and there will be no tearing as long as you hold 60FPS.


I did roll back to 362.00 and once I forced VSync off in Manage 3D settings, it solved both my problems. I forgot to mention it kept locking me to 30 FPS. 364.51 just was horrible in FO4 for me. Now I'm back to 80 - 120 fps and smooth turning, plus I'm getting the 1551 MHz core OC on my 970.

Forgot to mention that both with the problems and now that they're fixed I was on Ultra settings for everything but weapons physics and still getting the much higher than 60 fps that my LG 144 Hz monitor can support.


----------



## Alvarado

Bethesda tweeted that the survival overhaul will be hitting beta next week.


----------



## andrews2547

Has Steam achievements been removed for anyone?

I am 100% sure I had all of the main story achievements (except Nuclear Family), and now all of those are gone. I'm just getting them back now with my current playthrough.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Has Steam achievements been removed for anyone?
> 
> I am 100% sure I had all of the main story achievements (except Nuclear Family), and now all of those are gone. I'm just getting them back now with my current playthrough.


Working fine for me
My last one was for the collecting all bobble heads.


The bobble head glowing mod makes my game crash, that's why they are not glowing


----------



## inedenimadam

rushed that play through last night so I could install robot DLC...find out about survival mode in a few days...

start new now or wait ?

so torn.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> rushed that play through last night so I could install robot DLC...find out about survival mode in a few days...
> 
> start new now or wait ?
> 
> so torn.


Well survival is just beta, not a full release. So if your not comfortable with that then I'd say go with a playthrough now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Has Steam achievements been removed for anyone?
> 
> I am 100% sure I had all of the main story achievements (except Nuclear Family), and now all of those are gone. I'm just getting them back now with my current playthrough.


Mine are all still there


----------



## Tisser12

I actually waited to buy the game till just recently, I wanted patches and I also sorta couldnt afford it right away, I'm gonna try to wait till i progress in the storyline a bit before i try the DLC out but thats also another reason i waited to get the game, I only have had it about a week before the DLC dropped, so i have a bunch of mods already polished up and new dlc and i didnt TECHNICALLY have to wait for it hahaha.

But i have a 6950HD with the unlocked shaders and an A10 6800k usually running in its "boost mode" around 4.3 ghz when im playing, and ill get random freezes or massive framerate drops out of nowhere for no apparent reason, running, walking or standing still. It doesnt happen very often, however annoying it may be. .INI has been tweaked, but I cant figure out my best settings. I'm awwu,ing i hit a CPU bottleneck when it freezes for a second and a GPU bottleneck when I'm looking around/moving? I have 8GB of ddr3 1600 RAM and sadly old 5400rpm sata drives, any suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I actually waited to buy the game till just recently, I wanted patches and I also sorta couldnt afford it right away, I'm gonna try to wait till i progress in the storyline a bit before i try the DLC out but thats also another reason i waited to get the game, I only have had it about a week before the DLC dropped, so i have a bunch of mods already polished up and new dlc and i didnt TECHNICALLY have to wait for it hahaha.
> 
> But i have a 6950HD with the unlocked shaders and an A10 6800k usually running in its "boost mode" around 4.3 ghz when im playing, and ill get random freezes or massive framerate drops out of nowhere for no apparent reason, running, walking or standing still. It doesnt happen very often, however annoying it may be. .INI has been tweaked, but I cant figure out my best settings. I'm awwu,ing i hit a CPU bottleneck when it freezes for a second and a GPU bottleneck when I'm looking around/moving? I have 8GB of ddr3 1600 RAM and sadly old 5400rpm sata drives, any suggestions?


You really need a new PC. Are you seriously gaming on a 720p TV too? You need a new everything. 5400 RPM hard drives are a bottleneck too.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You really need a new PC. Are you seriously gaming on a 720p TV too? You need a new everything. 5400 RPM hard drives are a bottleneck too.


Bro... Sub 1080p master race! Don't demean my 900p dual displays.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Bro... Sub 1080p master race! Don't demean my 900p dual displays.


Just out of curiosity... why dual 900p monitors with a 3770/GTX980?
I'm positive frame rate is amazing, but still curious.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Bro... Sub 1080p master race!


1998 called, they want their technology back.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... why dual 900p monitors with a 3770/GTX980?
> I'm positive frame rate is amazing, but still curious.


The 980 was for a TV I use when I play third person games in the living room. I don't upgrade often so a 980 wasn't too far fetched. It should last me several years with my current displays. You can check my review here. I guess I just wanted to go all out. The 3770 is great for everything and I got it towards the start of the fourth gen processors so it was a seriously good deal.

EDIT: Also got the 980 for a decent deal. Probably should have got a 970 though. That way my GPU history could have been GTS 250, GTX 660, GTX 970, and then I would have gotten a GTX 1380.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> The 980 was for a TV I use when I play third person games in the living room. I don't upgrade often so a 980 wasn't too far fetched. It should last me several years with my current displays. You can check my review here. I guess I just wanted to go all out. The 3770 is great for everything and I got it towards the start of the fourth gen processors so it was a seriously good deal.
> 
> EDIT: Also got the 980 for a decent deal. Probably should have got a 970 though. That way my GPU history could have been GTS 250, GTX 660, GTX 970, and then I would have gotten a GTX 1380.


Damn, those are big periods of time without new GPUs. Too big.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Damn, those are big periods of time without new GPUs. Too big.


The nice thing is that I don't feel guilty getting a new GPU. Once I have to play games on medium to low settings at 900p I will upgrade again. Benefits of sub 1080p gaming.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... why dual 900p monitors with a 3770/GTX980?
> I'm positive frame rate is amazing, but still curious.


I forgot to comment on this. The frame rate won't be amazing, since those monitors are only 60 Hz. I had the same MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G, and it never really struggled at 2560 x 1440. Played Fallout 4 on it and usually got 60 FPS, although this was before these new graphics features were added in.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, 980 is good for 1080p only if you want high quality settings.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys is Automatron DLC part of Season Pass?


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys is Automatron DLC part of Season Pass?


Yep. Automatically installed for me.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yep. Automatically installed for me.


Thanks.+rep

I am using a 21:9 monitor and kinda hesitant to buy the game. I know that there is a mod out there that fixes it but sucks that Bethesda did not implement proper support.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks.+rep
> 
> I am using a 21:9 monitor and kinda hesitant to buy the game. I know that there is a mod out there that fixes it but sucks that Bethesda did not implement proper support.


Yea, well you can manually set them in prefs too but some things might get skewed a bit IIRC.
Not something I've looked to much into myself since I'm on 16:9, but I know there are others here who might be of better help with that


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You really need a new PC. Are you seriously gaming on a 720p TV too? You need a new everything. 5400 RPM hard drives are a bottleneck too.


Well THIS IS MY NEW PC. So I guess I'm screwed. Thanks for the advice.







Sorry to infuriate you 4K people. Jeez.

Coming from an XB360 and a 15 year old desktop this is a HUGE upgrade for me, I'm sorry I can't afford $600 video cards because everyone wants to bitcoin mine with them. I didn't even spend half that to build my whole rig.

It took me a while to save up to get this computer. The drives are recycled out of my old rig and are one of the first things I plan on upgrading. I also spent under $300 to build my rig (which is a high-end mid-range FYI) and do plan on upgrading things when I can get the money to do so. Building this one reset me back to $0. And yeah, I have a 720p tv, but running DVID to it I have a 1360x768 resolution that looks cleaner than most HDMI pictures I've seen. FO4 just happens to be like the only game that doesn't run flawlessly at 60fps.

Oh, and since my stuff is such a joke already, don't even look at what I'm using for a keyboard and mouse.









Sorry for being broke. I'm butting out of the conversation now.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea, well you can manually set them in prefs too but some things might get skewed a bit IIRC.
> Not something I've looked to much into myself since I'm on 16:9, but I know there are others here who might be of better help with that


Well I went ahead and bought the game. Have it on PS4 but was badly optimized.

Do I need the DLC right away? Can I just finish the game first and play the DLC later on?

For some reason Steam Price on DLC is way too much in my region.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I went ahead and bought the game. Have it on PS4 but was badly optimized.
> 
> Do I need the DLC right away? Can I just finish the game first and play the DLC later on?
> 
> For some reason Steam Price on DLC is way too much in my region.


Check out cdkeys and greenmangaming

They usually have good prices on stuff or have good sales going on. I got the season pass for 24$ from greenman.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I went ahead and bought the game. Have it on PS4 but was badly optimized.
> 
> Do I need the DLC right away? Can I just finish the game first and play the DLC later on?
> 
> For some reason Steam Price on DLC is way too much in my region.


No you don't need to have the DLC installed first.
Check Green Man Gaming though to see if you can get the game / DLC cheaper than on steam.

I pre-ordered my copy there + the DLC way cheaper than steam ever offered them. + they are steam keys / work just fine.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Well THIS IS MY NEW PC. So I guess I'm screwed. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to infuriate you 4K people. Jeez.
> 
> Coming from an XB360 and a 15 year old desktop this is a HUGE upgrade for me, I'm sorry I can't afford $600 video cards because everyone wants to bitcoin mine with them. I didn't even spend half that to build my whole rig.
> 
> It took me a while to save up to get this computer. The drives are recycled out of my old rig and are one of the first things I plan on upgrading. I also spent under $300 to build my rig (which is a high-end mid-range FYI) and do plan on upgrading things when I can get the money to do so. Building this one reset me back to $0. And yeah, I have a 720p tv, but running DVID to it I have a 1360x768 resolution that looks cleaner than most HDMI pictures I've seen. FO4 just happens to be like the only game that doesn't run flawlessly at 60fps.
> 
> Sorry for being broke. I'm butting out of the conversation now.


Don't feel offended. Gunner does seem to come off as a bit of an elitist. Your hard drive is the main bottleneck. My 7200 RPM drive doesn't keep up when loading specific areas. A dedicated gaming SSD or a WD Black drive would be a cost effective option. 5400 drives just don't cut it nowadays.


----------



## candy_van

Maybe even a 7.2K SSHD. My EZEX Blue (which is a darn good bang-4-buck 7.2K spinner) sucks in this game.
Probably just going to use Steam Mover to put it on my OS drive since I can't stand how long some of the load times are.

Mirrin' a 1TB EVO though once prices drop a bit more (best I've seen is $270 so far...)


----------



## obikenobi27

This article should help you decide on a 120GB SSD over a new HDD.

I couldn't find the article with graphs, but its somewhere in OC.net news.


----------



## inedenimadam

There are some good suggestions here. 120GB SSDs are pretty cheap now, and with Steam Mover, you can put whatever game you are currently playing on the SSD without unistalling/reinstalling. 5400RPM disks are really geared more at laptops and external storage, for power savings and reliability (slower platters don't use as much juice, and the centrifugal force is reduced).

The crux of it is when you hit your page file, you are asking your 5400RPM platter drive to behave as RAM, and can cause frame hitching or stutter while waiting for that platter to spin up and spit out the information it is holding in that page file. Paging to an SSD is much better because you bring access time from 15 (practically a whole frame at 60fps) to 0.5

If you want to see if you are in fact hitting your page often, you can turn it off completely and see if your system either a)kicks you an "out of memory" error, or b)force closes programs/games to try and free up RAM.


----------



## slickwilly

My grandson was playing FO4 @ 1080P with a 4690K no OC, 8gb of ram and a GTX 470, his only drive is a 1TB WD Black SATA 3 with 64mb. cache, he was not able to max out the settings but it played the game with out stuttering, I said was because I just upgraded him to a 770, he plays FO4 but he also recently purchased Just cause 3 and it will not play on the old GTX470, seems alot of the newer titles will not play on the older DX11 video cards.

I get the occasional stutter when in town, my system. I930 @ 4ghz. 2 250gb. SSD's one for OS one for Steam and Battle.net, a 60 gb. SSD for page file and 1 more 250 platter drive for storage, 12gb. of DDR3-1600 all working to gather to get the data to a GTX 970 on it's way to my 1080 monitor, I need a new monitor, ether a 2K 27 inch or a 1080 24 inch, Fallout 4 on a 27 inch screen @ 1080P just doesn't do the game justice


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, 980 is good for 1080p only if you want high quality settings.


I have a 970 and run Ultra settings on everything (going to add weapon physics) at 1080p and get 80 - 100+ fps. Granted I'm overclocked over 30% core speed so I may be faster than a reference 980. So a 980 ought to be plenty powerful for full settings at 1080p.


----------



## iARDAs

Well the PC version is miles better than the PS4 version. As a PS4 and PC gamer I wanted to play the game on PS4 when it came out but gave it up after incredible FPS issues.

Anyway, the game looks great at times and OK at other times. With a GTX970 I can NOT play the game on Ultra with 2560x1080p resolution. I mean sure most of the times it is 60fps locked but there are times when I am outside the FPS drops to 40s which I do not enjoy. I am currently trying to find a sweat spot.

I am just angry that a studio such as Bethesda did not implement proper 21:9 support to the game. I mean even indie games are jumping the ultra wide screen wagoon but Mr. Bethesda has not done this since launch.

There is a mod out there which makes the job but. Shame on you Bethesda.

*Shame!*
*bells ringing*
*Shame!*
*bells ringing*
*Shame!*
*bells ringing*
*Shame!*
*bells ringing*


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well the PC version is miles better than the PS4 version. As a PS4 and PC gamer I wanted to play the game on PS4 when it came out but gave it up after incredible FPS issues.
> 
> Anyway, the game looks great at times and OK at other times. With a GTX970 I can NOT play the game on Ultra with 2560x1080p resolution. I mean sure most of the times it is 60fps locked but there are times when I am outside the FPS drops to 40s which I do not enjoy. I am currently trying to find a sweat spot.
> 
> I am just angry that a studio such as Bethesda did not implement proper 21:9 support to the game. I mean even indie games are jumping the ultra wide screen wagoon but Mr. Bethesda has not done this since launch.
> 
> There is a mod out there which makes the job but. Shame on you Bethesda.
> 
> *Shame!*
> *bells ringing*
> *Shame!*
> *bells ringing*
> *Shame!*
> *bells ringing*
> *Shame!*
> *bells ringing*


You gotta remember it takes Bethesda a long time to add support for things. Example being still needing to mess with ini files just to change the field of view, Didn't get 64 bit support till FO4, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I actually waited to buy the game till just recently, I wanted patches and I also sorta couldnt afford it right away, I'm gonna try to wait till i progress in the storyline a bit before i try the DLC out but thats also another reason i waited to get the game, I only have had it about a week before the DLC dropped, so i have a bunch of mods already polished up and new dlc and i didnt TECHNICALLY have to wait for it hahaha.
> 
> But i have a 6950HD with the unlocked shaders and an A10 6800k usually running in its "boost mode" around 4.3 ghz when im playing, and ill get random freezes or massive framerate drops out of nowhere for no apparent reason, running, walking or standing still. It doesnt happen very often, however annoying it may be. .INI has been tweaked, but I cant figure out my best settings. I'm awwu,ing i hit a CPU bottleneck when it freezes for a second and a GPU bottleneck when I'm looking around/moving? I have 8GB of ddr3 1600 RAM and sadly old 5400rpm sata drives, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> You really need a new PC. Are you seriously gaming on a 720p TV too? You need a new everything. 5400 RPM hard drives are a bottleneck too.
Click to expand...









HD 6950 is a 1080p capable card. Not sure why the knock against his system. 5400 drive(s) could be bumped up to 7200 for a song, or just get a cheap Internal SSD for Gaming and the "bottleneck" wouldn't be noticeable imho. No need to knock someone's gear though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You really need a new PC. Are you seriously gaming on a 720p TV too? You need a new everything. 5400 RPM hard drives are a bottleneck too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well THIS IS MY NEW PC. So I guess I'm screwed. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to infuriate you 4K people. Jeez.
> 
> Coming from an XB360 and a 15 year old desktop this is a HUGE upgrade for me, I'm sorry I can't afford $600 video cards because everyone wants to bitcoin mine with them. I didn't even spend half that to build my whole rig.
> 
> It took me a while to save up to get this computer. The drives are recycled out of my old rig and are one of the first things I plan on upgrading. I also spent under $300 to build my rig (which is a high-end mid-range FYI) and do plan on upgrading things when I can get the money to do so. Building this one reset me back to $0. And yeah, I have a 720p tv, but running DVID to it I have a 1360x768 resolution that looks cleaner than most HDMI pictures I've seen. FO4 just happens to be like the only game that doesn't run flawlessly at 60fps.
> 
> Oh, and since my stuff is such a joke already, don't even look at what I'm using for a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being broke. I'm butting out of the conversation now.
Click to expand...

Don't sweat it. If you look at the above reply, I have added some constructive information that you can save up for should you like your gaming experience to be more well rounded and fun.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tisser12

Okay I know this is a fallout 4 thread, but I'm defending my honor here (I swear I'm not a total idiot, just kinda new to the hardware side of computers) So I apologize for this post being fairly off-topic. Please don't ban me. haha. Skip the italics if you just wanna read about fallout 4 in this post.

_I knew my drives were gonna be a drag on my system for sure. But like I said before, they're gonna be one of the first pieces of hardware I upgrade. They were salvaged from my dead HP Elite that I had prior to this computer build. The elite was my first personal computer, and I bought it in 2009 haha. So I know that anything in that machine was far outdated in today's standards.. I'm kind of surprised the drives are still working at all, and since I was limited on my funds (still am) I re used my old drives (2x500 GB 3.5" 5400rpm turtles) so that I could at least complete my system.

They're probably my BIGGEST bottleneck in my system, I figure, since they're 8 years old.

My upgrade list is as follows.

-Drives first (at least a 1tb, preferred 3tbWD black 7200RPM)
SSD(s?) probably get a 120 GB, possibly a 250 if they go on sale far enough down (I love slickdeals) but the thing with SSD's that I don't really care for is the limited life span. Around 5 years isn't favorable in my opinion. But I did almost pull the trigger on a 2 pack of 120gb ssd's for $100 the other day, I just didn't have the extra money. I would have left one in the box until the first one died. And just add another one later on down the road if I wanted.

16GB of RAM from my current 8GB (I think I can only go up to 1600mhz though which is unfortunate) I would like to get either some Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill Ripjaws like I have now. I'm gonna just get 2X8GB sticks instead of adding 2 more 4GB sticks to what I currently have, from my understanding this is the better way to do it (abeit more expensive)

Video Card upgrade from my HD6950 2GB Dirt 2 Edition: This is gonna cost me a lot so it'll probably take me the longest.

And then after all that I'm unsure whether to attempt to get a better FM2+ processor or just upgrade my MOBO AND CPU (again way more costly than I can usually afford) I do like some of the FM2 processors that are already out there though. Probably still gonna stick with a quad-core for now despite REALLY loving the idea of an 8 core, if they were legitimately all used at the same time._

Fallout talk time, again I apologize for "hijacking" this thread, I'm gonna start a new thread somewhere for bashing discussing my build so I don't anger the people who came here to read about Fallout haha

I've been downloading texture optimization mods and the like to try and smooth out my game as much as I can. LOAD TIMES KILL ME THOUGH but I really won't complain because I didn't even think my computer would RUN Fallout 4 let alone play it decently. There are times I get a nice 60FPS but most of the time (with shadow draw way down) I'm running around 40 with dips to 25-30 (rarely)

I think theres settings I don't know enough about on my computer/video card that are causing me issues because I should be able to pull at least a solid 45FPS from the game. But I know, my 5400rpm drive that the game is on is killing me more than the rest of my computer.

I'm really excited for the GECK to finally come out so we can see some extra-superb mods. Even though IMO the ones that are out now are fantastic for what these guys have to work with. But this is also my first REAL time modding a game (I modded Doom 3 BFG with an HD retexture a few months ago and got the Brutal Doom mod for the original) so I could be easily impressed, Idk.

I got my copy of FO4 price matched from Amazon when they had it on sale, got it from Walmart (physical copy) for $30 and got the season pass from Greenmangaming for $24 when they were having a sale shortly before the price jump. They still put out some decent discount codes, so you could definitely get the keys for way less than the $100 or so it'll cost you on steam.

Other places I've gotten keys from that I'd vouche for (Unless I KNOW it's the absolute lowest price on Steam I get it from one of these places)

-Bundlestars (I joined AFTER they had their little hack issue)
-CDKeys
-DL Gamer

-Isthereanydeal is a good site to check for the best deals on whatever game you're looking for. Sometimes they don't actually have the lowest price (sites they don't search/support may have it) But I've noticed 9 times out of 10 they're pretty much the bottom barrel prices on there. Plus they show you comparisons to other sites that have the same game.

Am I the only one that thinks it's kind of ironic that you find Dogmeat at the RED ROCKET ?? And that's his "default location" ahhaha I got a kick out of it at least. If you don't get it I'm sorry. I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD 6950 is a 1080p capable card. Not sure why the knock against his system. 5400 drive(s) could be bumped up to 7200 for a song, or just get a cheap Internal SSD for Gaming and the "bottleneck" wouldn't be noticeable imho. No need to knock someone's gear though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it. If you look at the above reply, I have added some constructive information that you can save up for should you like your gaming experience to be more well rounded and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I read and took your response to heart. (Plus gave some rep for being a good human being) Notes have been taken. This is why I joined this forum, so I could learn the things I did not know prior to it. I built my rig in November, and even being as big of a tech geek as I am and as good with computers as I am, it was the first time I've ever had my hands inside of one. I was always super scared I'd kill something just by touching it so other than making sure things were plugged in right I had never messed with hardware at all. And there's a LOT to learn. As much as I'd LOVE to be an eliteist, I'm not, I can't afford that stuff, and I wouldn't blow my money on putting more power into a machine than it could ever use, or my eyes can even process.

To the "haters"

Yes I game at 1360X768
Yes I have slow hard drives

No I don't care that you spent more on your rig than I could afford in 4 years.
And no I don't care what you think of my rig, show me YOUR sub $300 rig that's more powerful and THEN you can give me crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Don't feel offended. Gunner does seem to come off as a bit of an elitist. Your hard drive is the main bottleneck. My 7200 RPM drive doesn't keep up when loading specific areas. A dedicated gaming SSD or a WD Black drive would be a cost effective option. 5400 drives just don't cut it nowadays.


Thank you for the advice, I'm deff planning on getting better drives. But I'm also building a car right now and since my PC runs and my car doesn't it gets the preference for now. But trust me, when you guys see it, you'll understand (hopefully, y'all might think it's the stupidest car ever but that's okay)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I read and took your response to heart. (Plus gave some rep for being a good human being) Notes have been taken. This is why I joined this forum, so I could learn the things I did not know prior to it. I built my rig in November, and even being as big of a tech geek as I am and as good with computers as I am, it was the first time I've ever had my hands inside of one. I was always super scared I'd kill something just by touching it so other than making sure things were plugged in right I had never messed with hardware at all. And there's a LOT to learn. As much as I'd LOVE to be an eliteist, I'm not, I can't afford that stuff, and I wouldn't blow my money on putting more power into a machine than it could ever use, or my eyes can even process.
> 
> To the "haters"
> 
> Yes I game at 1360X768
> Yes I have slow hard drives
> 
> No I don't care that you spent more on your rig than I could afford in 4 years.
> And no I don't care what you think of my rig, show me YOUR sub $300 rig that's more powerful and THEN you can give me crap.


lol, I didn't mean to offend, I just found it baffling that someone with such a PC would be complaining about Fallout 4 performance as if it performing badly is any surprise on that setup. Also, Fallout 4 heavily prefers NVIDIA GPUs, so a 6950 isn't at its best in Fallout 4. It was said that it's a 1080p capable card, although many 2014-2016 games are exceptions to that such as Fallout 4.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, I didn't mean to offend, I just found it baffling that someone with such a PC would be complaining about Fallout 4 performance as if it performing badly is any surprise on that setup. Also, Fallout 4 heavily prefers NVIDIA GPUs, so a 6950 isn't at its best in Fallout 4. It was said that it's a 1080p capable card, although many 2014-2016 games are exceptions to that such as Fallout 4.


There's no surprise, I didn't even think I could run it (FO4) when I was building it. And I'm not really complaining, I was more curious as to what everyone thought my "issue" was.

I didn't choose which parts went into my computer, I found a really good deal on some used parts (enough to build a whole computer) that I couldn't pass up. And since PC's are modular it's a good base to start with and build upon. And again, this is my first build, so the whole thing is a learning experience for me. Before last November I didn't even know there were different processor sockets, or different speeds of RAM, etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I read and took your response to heart. (Plus gave some rep for being a good human being) Notes have been taken. This is why I joined this forum, so I could learn the things I did not know prior to it. I built my rig in November, and even being as big of a tech geek as I am and as good with computers as I am, it was the first time I've ever had my hands inside of one. I was always super scared I'd kill something just by touching it so other than making sure things were plugged in right I had never messed with hardware at all. And there's a LOT to learn. As much as I'd LOVE to be an eliteist, I'm not, I can't afford that stuff, and I wouldn't blow my money on putting more power into a machine than it could ever use, or my eyes can even process.
> 
> To the "haters"
> 
> Yes I game at 1360X768
> Yes I have slow hard drives
> 
> No I don't care that you spent more on your rig than I could afford in 4 years.
> And no I don't care what you think of my rig, show me YOUR sub $300 rig that's more powerful and THEN you can give me crap.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I didn't mean to offend, I just found it baffling that someone with such a PC would be complaining about Fallout 4 performance as if it performing badly is any surprise on that setup. Also, Fallout 4 heavily prefers NVIDIA GPUs, so a 6950 isn't at its best in Fallout 4. It was said that it's a 1080p capable card, although many 2014-2016 games are exceptions to that such as Fallout 4.
Click to expand...

Turning off all NVidia options in the settings should help considerably. I run 6870s and my bro runs R7770 with Skyrim and no issues to speak of on the graphics side of things when those settings aren't enabled.









Yeah FO4 has the new engine but if we can run Skyrim, I see no reason he can't run F04. They may not be up to date but they're serviceable.









~Ceadder


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Yes I game at 1360X768
> Yes I have slow hard drives


I built my first "from scratch" PC from mostly parts. I used the Case & PSU out of an ancient Dell desktop, a HDD from a failed laptop, and ran on board graphics, pushing an old CRCT that couldn't do 720p...that was Ivy Bridge, so not all that long ago...Eventually that PC ended up with watercooled 7970s and a 5.0Ghz overclock on the CPU (dellided, naked, and under water!)

We all start somewhere.

Edit: Fallout4 is to you what TESV was for me.

Get an SSD, it is the single-most-system-wide-feel-good-upgrade you could make.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Turning off all NVidia options in the settings should help considerably. I run 6870s and my bro runs R7770 with Skyrim and no issues to speak of on the graphics side of things when those settings aren't enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah FO4 has the new engine but if we can run Skyrim, I see no reason he can't run F04. They may not be up to date but they're serviceable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Skyrim didn't have such heavy NVIDIA bias, and of course Fallout 4 is much more demanding due to having far more graphics features (even if you subtract the NVIDIA GameWorks ones from the equation). I think even if you turn off such settings, FO4 still runs noticeably better on NVIDIA. V-Sync is particularly FUBAR in FO4 on AMD cards. I have never seen one AMD user report V-Sync functioning properly in this game. Although if your target is only 30 FPS then it should be fine, and if 60 FPS is unobtainable then V-Sync will have issues anyway.


----------



## DoomDash

Beat the first Fallout 4 DLC, I'd say it was a 7/10. Short, but I now have a legit follower.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Beat the first Fallout 4 DLC, I'd say it was a 7/10. Short, but I now have a legit follower.


Ada is awesome.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Melee Ada with full upgrades is crazy powerful!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You gotta remember it takes Bethesda a long time to add support for things. Example being still needing to mess with ini files just to change the field of view, Didn't get 64 bit support till FO4, etc.


You are right but its just weird. With all the money they have and with all the work force they have I would guess they could easily adopt something where a mod developer did himself.

There is also no Vsync in the game. I had to turn it off via .ini edit... I wonder if it is because above 60fps causes issues in the game like Skyrim.


----------



## Tisser12

Posted my "build/questions" thread in AMD general forum. Thanks for the advice guys. Keep it comin! haha. Maybe tomorrow night I'll actually PLAY some Fo4







Well at least you guys can read about every detail of my life now. I think my post is fairly all-encompassing. I got a little carried away....

I'll have to look for the Nvidia stuff, I guess I didnt' notice it before, and I think I did end up turning V-sync off via the ini as well, it wasn't really working. Best thing I've done so far was to run borderless windowed mode at my full resolution for the size of the window and drastically reduce the shadow-draw distance (theres a mod that does this dynamically I'm looking into getting)

And as I said before I've added some performance-aiding retexture mods already to make everything look nicer and run smoother (The 'Vivid Fallout' mods are really nice)

Of course I got everything set up in Nexus Mod Manager before I heard that The FO4 mod manger works better, and Mod Organizer works better yet... one of these days I'll go through and uninstall them all and get everything set up again...


----------



## Tisser12

P.S. I did some slight research and found out that my drives are actually 7200 RPM drives? But I could be wrong

According to hardware detection softwares, they're only 5400 but according to the model/type # they're WD blue 7200RPM drives. I'm gonna look into this a bit more and figure out a definite answer.

Still want bigger better faster drives though.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> P.S. I did some slight research and found out that my drives are actually 7200 RPM drives? But I could be wrong
> 
> According to hardware detection softwares, they're only 5400 but according to the model/type # they're WD blue 7200RPM drives. I'm gonna look into this a bit more and figure out a definite answer.
> 
> Still want bigger better faster drives though.


RAID 0, short stroked back to 500 Gb.
That is how I had my old SATA2 drives set up, not as fast as SSD but it was faster then non-RAID drives in IDE mode


----------



## Ceadderman

For those who don't have it and for whatever reason can't wait til GotY Edition to drop, Steam has FO4 on sale. $40.19.









Oh and Newegg has ADATA SSDs on Easter Sale. 240GB $55. So if someone is being bottlenecked for whatever reason, this is a pretty painless solution. $55 is a sweet deal for a SSD.









Promo Code: EMCEHGJ24

SanDisk 240GB (48hrs only) $40

Promo Code: ESCEHGJ26

~Ceadder


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> RAID 0, short stroked back to 500 Gb.
> That is how I had my old SATA2 drives set up, not as fast as SSD but it was faster then non-RAID drives in IDE mode


I've debated RAID-ing them for a long time, but I use the one that isn't my main drive as my "backup" drive so I never got around to doing it (plus I knew very little about RAID until a few weeks ago)

And also I HATE reinstalling windows, my programs, my tweaks and all that stuff, so any HDD related things have been postponed for the time being until I learn how to keep everything working properly without fully reinstalling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For those who don't have it and for whatever reason can't wait til GotY Edition to drop, Steam has FO4 on sale. $40.19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Newegg has ADATA SSDs on Easter Sale. 240GB $55. So if someone is being bottlenecked for whatever reason, this is a pretty painless solution. $55 is a sweet deal for a SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promo Code: EMCEHGJ24
> 
> SanDisk 240GB (48hrs only) $40
> 
> Promo Code: ESCEHGJ26
> ~Ceadder


Is ADATA a good company? I've had my eye on either a SanDisk, Corsair, or a Samsung EVO. I figure if I'm gonna spend the money on it I may as well spend a few extra bucks to get a brand I know is reliable. But I'm still figuring out what brands are what now a days. I do like those prices though. And I still have a month or so of Newegg Premier left from my free 3 month trial... Trying to get as many things from there as I can while I have free 2-day shipping and returns.

I'm learning about all these new "preferred" brands of things that I always thought were terrible (I always thought Cooler Master was a knock off crappy brand until recently, for example)

But sadly I don't even have an extra $50 to spend on stuff right now. I'm always broke. And I mean it when I say it. Took me forever to save up the $300 it cost me to build THIS rig.







But soon.... I will have upgrades soon...

Also Greenmangaming has 20% off for their spring sale right now as well.


----------



## Ceadderman

AData is a reputable brand AFAIK.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> AData is a reputable brand AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've noticed they have really good reviews on their products web-wide. Thanks for the info!

Wish me luck, I've just installed my 20th mod. Mostly retextures or optimizations for a smoother better looking gameplay. A few immersion-enhancements (lowered weapons, true storms etc) And Shadowboost looks promising as well. It's mod that aims to keep your FPS up by adjusting your shadow distances on the fly. Going to reboot after some updates and gonna give it a try.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, I didn't mean to offend, I just found it baffling that someone with such a PC would be complaining about Fallout 4 performance as if it performing badly is any surprise on that setup. Also, Fallout 4 heavily prefers NVIDIA GPUs, so a 6950 isn't at its best in Fallout 4. It was said that it's a 1080p capable card, although many 2014-2016 games are exceptions to that such as Fallout 4.


You're totally right, it looks HORRIBLE. Other than in cities I get great framerates. I was just curious as to if anyone had any tips for those areas. Jeesh. I just played 4 hours straight bone-stock no OC on my setup with an average 45-50 fps. Occasional dips in bigger areas (Lexington, Corvega plant etc) which I'm sure some more tweaking can fix.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys my game usually runs smoothly at 60 fps at 2560x1080p with a 970. However when I am outdoors in a forest kind of an environment frame dips to 40... It only happens than.

Do you guys also experience this? Which setting should I really lower?


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys my game usually runs smoothly at 60 fps at 2560x1080p with a 970. However when I am outdoors in a forest kind of an environment frame dips to 40... It only happens than.
> 
> Do you guys also experience this? Which setting should I really lower?


First lower Shadow Quality to medium, will have little impact on the way the game looks but really helps with frame rates. Also drop Godrays to medium. Again the impact to image quality is minor but frame rate hit is large.

Referring to the SSD discussion, PNY has hit the segment hard with their XLR8 series, CS211. A few reviewers I know that really know their stuff have been very impressed. I just upgraded the wife's machine with a 240 and 480 of this series and they are really fast drives, especially for the cost. At Microcenter I got both driver for $200 total. (240 was $70 and the 480 was $130)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys my game usually runs smoothly at 60 fps at 2560x1080p with a 970. However when I am outdoors in a forest kind of an environment frame dips to 40... It only happens than.
> 
> Do you guys also experience this? Which setting should I really lower?


Yep, that's normal. The first paragraph of PCGamer4Ever's post hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Pandabird

Really wish there was a mod to make [cleared] areas stay [CLEARED] on the map.

Spent days going through dungeons, then enjoyed a bit of questing and realized the [CLEARED] status had been removed.

Looked up modlist and got baffled that the only mods for this was stupid respawn stoppers.

I mean i'm perfectly fine with the areas being repopulated, but i want to *know* which areas i've completed and which ones i've just walked by.

Edit: My better half fixed the problem.

We'll print out a full map and simply cross over the finished locations with a marker.
Common sense is beautiful thing!


----------



## candy_van

I think most places I've "cleared" will still show as that. If you're doing things like settlement quests etc though they will reset for you to complete them.
Sometimes it's just one or two enemies though.


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a mod that saves the game every 5 minutes or so? to a different save file instead of quicksave?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a mod that saves the game every 5 minutes or so? to a different save file instead of quicksave?


That might actually require the GECK to be released first to manipulate scripts.
Don't quote me, I'm not a modder. As of yet, Cipscis has not released CASM for Fallout 4 yet which was the most popular save-manager/autosave extension for 3 and NV.
The SilverLock script extender still seems to be hampered by the lack of the GECK being release as well, CASM was dependent upon it for FOSE and NVSE.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a mod that saves the game every 5 minutes or so? to a different save file instead of quicksave?


The base game can sorta do that, it'll auto save after every couple of minutes, otherwise your just gonna have to wait till F4SE gets more updates and the geck as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandabird*
> 
> Edit: My better half fixed the problem.
> 
> We'll print out a full map and simply cross over the finished locations with a marker.
> Common sense is beautiful thing!


It is amazing how often we overlook the obvious fix isn't it?


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you guys for the response


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Best FO4 feature IMO, native multiple character management. I just found out about this. I have been manually managing my save folder before this.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Best FO4 feature IMO, native multiple character management. I just found out about this. I have been manually managing my save folder before this.


How about multiple endings?
I've only got 1x character thus far but manually created folders / backups etc for trying out all the endings (or at least some)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> How about multiple endings?
> I've only got 1x character thus far but manually created folders / backups etc for trying out all the endings (or at least some)


I usually just manually create a save point before I have to pick sides which would affect the ending.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Best FO4 feature IMO, native multiple character management. I just found out about this. I have been manually managing my save folder before this.


I love it when RPGs have this and hate it when they don't.


----------



## Alvarado

Multiple character saves plus a mod manager with profiles is a win win.







Side note, the survival overhaul should hit steam beta tomorrow.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandabird*
> 
> Really wish there was a mod to make [cleared] areas stay [CLEARED] on the map.
> 
> Spent days going through dungeons, then enjoyed a bit of questing and realized the [CLEARED] status had been removed.
> 
> Looked up modlist and got baffled that the only mods for this was stupid respawn stoppers.
> 
> I mean i'm perfectly fine with the areas being repopulated, but i want to *know* which areas i've completed and which ones i've just walked by.
> 
> Edit: My better half fixed the problem.
> 
> We'll print out a full map and simply cross over the finished locations with a marker.
> Common sense is beautiful thing!


You want this
http://fallout4map.com/


----------



## iARDAs

My pipboy ios app can not find the game for some reason. I have the option enabled on the game settings. Anyone else has this issue?


----------



## Alvarado

Survival Overhaul is out in beta!


----------



## MonarchX

I had to uninstall the game due to poor performance and issues. With no mods of any kind, no custom textures, default Ultra settings with GodRays set to Low, all at 1080p, and there are quite a few places I get sub-30fps. Its just not acceptable and ENB developer considers Fallout 4 to be especially un-optumized with ******ed rendering even after all the patches.

I will wait a year until the game and GECK mods mature and I have a new CPU, RAM, and GPU. Then I will start a new character.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Well THIS IS MY NEW PC. So I guess I'm screwed. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to infuriate you 4K people. Jeez.
> 
> Coming from an XB360 and a 15 year old desktop this is a HUGE upgrade for me, I'm sorry I can't afford $600 video cards because everyone wants to bitcoin mine with them. I didn't even spend half that to build my whole rig.
> 
> It took me a while to save up to get this computer. The drives are recycled out of my old rig and are one of the first things I plan on upgrading. I also spent under $300 to build my rig (which is a high-end mid-range FYI) and do plan on upgrading things when I can get the money to do so. Building this one reset me back to $0. And yeah, I have a 720p tv, but running DVID to it I have a 1360x768 resolution that looks cleaner than most HDMI pictures I've seen. FO4 just happens to be like the only game that doesn't run flawlessly at 60fps.
> 
> Oh, and since my stuff is such a joke already, don't even look at what I'm using for a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being broke. I'm butting out of the conversation now.


I totally get it and I have been there myself, but for today's gaming, be it 720p, let alone 1080p, you undeniably need new hardware. At least get GTX 750 Ti, SSD, and Windows 10, which brings most benefit to lower-end rigs.

I also suggest sticking with standard 720p over HDMI. Just use 4:4:4 SubSampling mode on your TV, which may be called PC mode, Direct mode, 1:1 mode, Pixel-to-Pixel mode, etc. It will be just as clear as DVI-D and more native to your TV, which means less blur.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I totally get it and I have been there myself, but for today's gaming, be it 720p, let alone 1080p, you undeniably need new hardware. At least get GTX 750 Ti l, SSD, and Windows 10.


I had mentioned before this is a HUGE upgrade from what I was using. Also mentioned I spent every dime I had been able to save up to build THIS rig. I would love to drop new parts into it, and I may after my tax refund comes in (of course the IRS messed my stuff up big time this year so it's going to take even longer than usual) but I simply can't afford to do it at this point in time. I JUST built my computer in November of last year, so despite being 'older' I'm not in a huge rush to dump more money into it.

GPU cards are incessantly expensive. And the reason _why_ they're so expensive makes me very angry, too.







So I refuse to dump more money into a single component than it cost me to build my entire PC. As of right now it plays a lot of games at 60fps @ 1360x768

When I end up upgrading my TV (theres a 42" 4K LED on ebay for 225 right now I'd LOVE to buy) I'll look into a better GPU becaues I know performance will drop drastically when I raise the resolution it's trying to render. Also going to get a second monitor hooked up as well. So it's not that I WON'T upgrade. But it won't be until I either find a used one at a good price or a really good sale happens.

SSD I am going to get very soon. As well as hopefully a 3TB wd black drive as my main since those are affordable.

P.S. I'll probably stick with ATI/AMD due to preference. I can't give in to the trend of intel. Those commercials in the 90's have forever scarred me. That jingle.... But really AMD has more realistic pricing for their products and IMO better support/user customization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had to uninstall the game due to poor performance and issues. With no mods of any kind, no custom textures, default Ultra settings with GodRays set to Low, all at 1080p, and there are quite a few places I get sub-30fps. Its just not acceptable and ENB developer considers Fallout 4 to be especially un-optumized with ******ed rendering even after all the patches.
> 
> I will wait a year until the game and GECK mods mature and I have a new CPU, RAM, and GPU. Then I will start a new character.


I have more tolerance for stuttering and framerate drops than most people, I've played xbox live with a terrible internet connection for years, so it's actually better than that. It's an improvement for sure, but I know it can be better. With the few texture optimization mods I have installed and a little bit (read a lot of) .ini tweaking I got the game to look really nice and still run around 30-50fps most of the time. I hit a solid 60 inside a lot too. Other than shadow settings I have most of the textures at ultra.

Don't get me wrong I get some sub-30fps areas as well but most of the time that smooths out at least to a playable fps. I've waited far too long for this game to come out NOT to play it haha. I'm kind of impressed my computer runs it as well as it does even for how poorly optimized the game is. I still haven't tried it with OC set up either, so it can only get better.

I'm very anxiously awaiting the GECK release, though. As well as some hopefully better-optimization patches.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had to uninstall the game due to poor performance and issues. With no mods of any kind, no custom textures, default Ultra settings with GodRays set to Low, all at 1080p, and there are quite a few places I get sub-30fps. Its just not acceptable and ENB developer considers Fallout 4 to be especially un-optumized with ******ed rendering even after all the patches.
> 
> I will wait a year until the game and GECK mods mature and I have a new CPU, RAM, and GPU. Then I will start a new character.


I'd recommend installing this http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/978/?

The standard textures are terrible, the textures in that mod look better, and you get a better frame rate. I got on average 5fps more using that mod compared to using the standard textures. It's not going to make your game look like a Crysis 3, but it will look better and perform better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had to uninstall the game due to poor performance and issues. With no mods of any kind, no custom textures, default Ultra settings with GodRays set to Low, all at 1080p, and there are quite a few places I get sub-30fps. Its just not acceptable and ENB developer considers Fallout 4 to be especially un-optumized with ******ed rendering even after all the patches.
> 
> I will wait a year until the game and GECK mods mature and I have a new CPU, RAM, and GPU. Then I will start a new character.


Medium shadow quality, medium shadow distance, shadow boost, and low god rays...no excuse...you of all people around here should know this thing is CPU bound and how to fix it. You can make this game fly on a 980 @ 1080p with not much effort...I think you dont want to. Just because you have a higher tier GPU doesn't mean you get to max all sliders all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Survival Overhaul is out in beta!


----------



## iARDAs

Do I need to start a new game for the new survival mode?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do I need to start a new game for the new survival mode?


Yeah, least I've heard that you can convert old save files to use the new mode but you can't undo the change and it seems like saves made with the beta won't be usable with the live release.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah, least I've heard that you can convert old save files to use the new mode but you can't undo the change and it seems like saves made with the beta won't be usable with the live release.


I see thanks. Maybe best to wait for the live release to start a new character.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Medium shadow quality, medium shadow distance, shadow boost, and low god rays...no excuse...you of all people around here should know this thing is CPU bound and how to fix it. You can make this game fly on a 980 @ 1080p with not much effort...I think you dont want to. Just because you have a higher tier GPU doesn't mean you get to max all sliders all the time.


I more than familiar with all the advice given and I spent a lot of time researching .INI settings, asking Fallout 4 Config / Tweaker Tool maker (Bilago I think) a lot of questions, as well as, reaching out to the ENB developer with a few inquiries.In the end, using such CRAP settings advised is not an excuse to make this game playable. Medium Shadows? Medium Shadow Distance? The game's shows look really poor eve on Ultra. You actually have to edit .INI files to prevent streaming shadows popping up right in front of you I am talking about VANILLA game here, not modded game, which runs even slower. Its completely unacceptable. COMPARED TO OTHER GAMES with similar graphics, Fallout 4 performance PALES. It is also much more GPU-bound than Skyrim was. As I said, Fallout 4 is very poorly optimized. It is a giant mess and everyone who understands rendering and looked deep into it understands that. I get great 60-120fps in Interiors and 60-80fps in some exterior locations, like Diamond City, even when super-heavily modded. However, there are many locations, especially in the city center with many tall buildings, where performance drops down to sub-30fps, but usually stays at 30fps without any mods. You can actually down hand-drawn HD textures that look miles better than vanilla textures and yet fewer resources are you used. There's no excuse for that to be happening. This is just the performance problem. When you take into consideration a ton of custom textures and mods, the game crashes for a huge population of game owners, who simply learned to accept it.

Rise of the Tomb Raider, Dying Light - Enhanced Edition, Tom Clancy's The Division, and even open-world GTA V look better and run a LOT better because they are well-optimized. Dying Light - Enhanced Edition has many locations with dense grasses, where my FPS stays above 60. If you try to use grass mods in Fallout 4 to make it just as dense in some areas like in Dying Light - Enhanced Edition, framerate goes waaay down!

GTA V is the best example of an exceptionally well-optimized open-world game. I even modded the hell out of it with Pinnacle of V mod that prevents shadow popping up, greatly increases the draw distance, improved HBAO, and replaces many vanilla textures with higher-resolution ones. It runs really well on my PC maxed out with exception of Post FX set to High (not Very High and not Ultra) even with ENB's superior MSAA + Vehicle MSAA (4x). 40fps is as low as I've seen my FPS go and only in a few locations. Most of the time my FPS is between 50-60fps.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'd recommend installing this http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/978/?
> 
> The standard textures are terrible, the textures in that mod look better, and you get a better frame rate. I got on average 5fps more using that mod compared to using the standard textures. It's not going to make your game look like a Crysis 3, but it will look better and perform better.


Actually I reported completely bugged textures from that mod and developer ended up re-doing them, but plenty of other textures in that mod are still messed up, but most people don't realize that since they haven't seen the vanilla textures in those areas. Besides, I had 30GB of custom textures (mostly 2K, not 4K) that replaced some 70-80% of most textures I've seen in the game.

It does show how low Bethesda have fallen that modders can re-make vanilla textures that look close to the vanilla textures and yet run much better.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Actually I reported completely bugged textures from that mod and developer ended up re-doing them, but plenty of other textures in that mod are still messed up, but most people don't realize that since they haven't seen the vanilla textures in those areas. Besides, I had 30GB of custom textures (mostly 2K, not 4K) that replaced some 70-80% of most textures I've seen in the game.
> 
> It does show how low Bethesda have fallen that modders can re-make vanilla textures that look close to the vanilla textures and yet run much better.


I think it's mostly the modders fault that Bethesda don't bother doing things like textures properly. They know the modders will fix it, so they cut corners to save money.

At least that's my theory.

Of course, I'm not saying the modders should stop or that it's entirely their fault, but I do think they are partly responsible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It does show how low Bethesda have fallen


No doubt, it is not the prettiest, nor does it run like butter. It is a typical Bethesda release on an updated Gamebryo engine...what were YOU expecting?

When Bethesda gives you a lemon, you brew lemonukacola


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No doubt, it is not the prettiest, nor does it run like butter. It is a typical Bethesda release on an updated Gamebryo engine...what were YOU expecting?
> 
> When Bethesda gives you a lemon, you brew lemonukacola












I have that mod on my 'watch' list to add when it gets fixed, right now just run the Vivid Fallout series of mods to optimize a lot of textures. Definitley helps my game run a little better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No doubt, it is not the prettiest, nor does it run like butter. It is a typical Bethesda release on an updated Gamebryo engine...what were YOU expecting?
> 
> When Bethesda gives you a lemon, you brew lemonukacola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that mod on my 'watch' list to add when it gets fixed, right now just run the Vivid Falout series of mods to optimize a lot of textures. Definitley helps my game run a little better.
Click to expand...

Think you might have quoted the wrong person?

Have you tried *this?* I use it on my not so humble rig because shadows are the number 1 reason the game runs like poo sometimes. You can set it for 63 FPS, and it will reduce shadow draw distance until you reach that framerate, and extend draw distance if you exceed 63. Great way to smooth out the huge drops in certain areas.

Also *this one* is a go to as well.

Honestly, if you are having performance issues, and you take no other course of action to combat it, take those two.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Uh...oh, and the BETA breaks all mods and DLC, usual methods are not working. Anybody care to comment? Elaborate?


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Think you might have quoted the wrong person?
> 
> Have you tried *this?* I use it on my not so humble rig because shadows are the number 1 reason the game runs like poo sometimes. You can set it for 63 FPS, and it will reduce shadow draw distance until you reach that framerate, and extend draw distance if you exceed 63. Great way to smooth out the huge drops in certain areas.
> 
> Also *this one* is a go to as well.
> 
> Honestly, if you are having performance issues, and you take no other course of action to combat it, take those two.


Ah I just forgot to add the first quote in there, I was giving your nukalemonade a







for creativity haha. I was replying to the Texture Optimization Project post as well.

I've tried the dynamic shadows mod, but have some tweaking to do to it. Again, I'll probably use it a lot more once it's been updated.

And I have the second one downloaded as well. I'm attempting to get the Vivid series to work well enough that I won't need that one, but I still have a lot of comparisons to do with settings and things.

I'll be uninstalling most of my texture mods and trying to run those two by themeslves to see how quality/performance compares.


----------



## inedenimadam

I dont know if this is mods that are missing their .esp or if it is just empty place holders, but I am seeing lots of this in survival mode.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know if this is mods that are missing their .esp or if it is just empty place holders, but I am seeing lots of this in survival mode.


Can't use mods in the beta. Not only did Bethesda put a post on the forums telling people to remove them but the game will flat out won't load them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know if this is mods that are missing their .esp or if it is just empty place holders, but I am seeing lots of this in survival mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't use mods in the beta. Not only did Bethesda put a post on the forums telling people to remove them but the game will flat out won't load them.
Click to expand...

It wont load .esp or .bsa, but loose files are working.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It wont load .esp or .bsa, but loose files are working.


Interesting, didn't know that. I have yet to play with the overhaul due to no mods.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It wont load .esp or .bsa, but loose files are working.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, didn't know that. I have yet to play with the overhaul due to no mods.
Click to expand...

I am having trouble getting past concord. Its refreshing.
I dont know how many new statuses there are, but essentially day 2 in game and I am suffering allot of them.


Again, not sure if this is from the AWKCR or SK messing with lookup tables, but I am missing stuff. I guess I could disable ALL my mods and try.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am having trouble getting past concord. Its refreshing.
> I dont know how many new statuses there are, but essentially day 2 in game and I am suffering allot of them. Again, not sure if this is from the AWKCR or SK messing with lookup tables, but I am missing stuff. I guess I could disable ALL my mods and try.


Hmm.... some loose files need an esp to point to the proper file directory if its replacing something else in a ba2. Without the esp/esm for it you can get these weird problem. Also why are you running Settlement keywords and Armor and Weapon keywords without its esp? That's crazy.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am having trouble getting past concord. Its refreshing.
> I dont know how many new statuses there are, but essentially day 2 in game and I am suffering allot of them. Again, not sure if this is from the AWKCR or SK messing with lookup tables, but I am missing stuff. I guess I could disable ALL my mods and try.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... some loose files need an esp to point to the proper file directory if its replacing something else in a ba2. Without the esp/esm for it you can get these weird problem. Also why are you running Settlement keywords and Armor and Weapon keywords without its esp? That's crazy.
Click to expand...

Because I was anxious to try it out, and knew it would take time to straighten thing out properly. I am working on a safe Mod Organizer profile right now. Although likely someone will quickly figure out how to get mods back in, so I am not going to go crazy putting mods back in yet.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had to uninstall the game due to poor performance and issues. With no mods of any kind, no custom textures, default Ultra settings with GodRays set to Low, all at 1080p, and there are quite a few places I get sub-30fps. Its just not acceptable and ENB developer considers Fallout 4 to be especially un-optumized with ******ed rendering even after all the patches.
> 
> I will wait a year until the game and GECK mods mature and I have a new CPU, RAM, and GPU. Then I will start a new character.


I have to agree completely with inedenimadam, you must be crazy. Your system is completely capable of playing this game fine.

Sounds insane to me... my son enjoys playing it fine on my intermediate level rig which only has a 2GB Nvidia 650 Ti and a stock i5 4690K at 3.5GHz. His graphics are lower than mine of course, being the "optimized" setting from Geforce Experience adjusted to his hardware and he enjoys playing it just fine. *It looks fine.* Frankly you must be one heck of a graphics snob! My own personal rig may have a better processor than yours, but your video card is the 980, while mine's just the 970 (although mine's overclocked to about as fast as a stock 980, I bet). You're only playing at 1080p, what's the deal?

I consistently get 80 - 120 fps at Ultra settings on most items and I'm gaming at 1080p also. Your Firestrike (normal) score is higher than my score of 10706, yet you complain the game is unplayable? I've got 34 mods installed and about as many texture files (CBBE, etc). *Frankly, I have a hard time believing you, to be perfectly honest.* And it sounds like I'm not the only one. Your rig is frankly a very sweet setup, much nicer than mine in many ways, so saying the game is unplayable is a load of hooey....


----------



## Blze001

Count me among the confused as well, but then again I don't notice huge differences between maxed and mid settings on stuff like shadows. A few sliders on *GASP* medium and the texture overhaul mod, and my hardware-inferior computer gets 40-50fps average on a 2560x1080.

If you don't have Titans and a 6700k, you gotta accept a compromise with modern games IMO.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am having trouble getting past concord. Its refreshing.
> I dont know how many new statuses there are, but essentially day 2 in game and I am suffering allot of them.


That is good to hear, I may play it again when they finish the beta. The only way the current survival mode is challenging is if I restart the game if I get killed. Took me 5 tries to make it all the way through the main story without getting killed, have over 800 hours played, and one of those times I died ? running over a pothole. Though if fast travel is not available then not sure...I dont fast travel that much, but running clear across map repeatedly may get old.


----------



## inedenimadam

You are going to want lead belly as your first perk.

Made it past concord, working my way to the plant next...scared! My play style now =







+









.esp work a round has been discovered for mods, .esm still not working, but I am going to leave them out for now, already spent an hour or more working out a second mod profile for no .esp/.esm.


----------



## candy_van

Do "Better Criticals" stack along with the "Ninja" perk? Or do sneak attack criticals count differently?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are going to want lead belly as your first perk.
> 
> Made it past concord, working my way to the plant next...scared! My play style now =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .esp work a round has been discovered for mods, .esm still not working, but I am going to leave them out for now, already spent an hour or more working out a second mod profile for no .esp/.esm.


What work around?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are going to want lead belly as your first perk.
> 
> Made it past concord, working my way to the plant next...scared! My play style now =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .esp work a round has been discovered for mods, .esm still not working, but I am going to leave them out for now, already spent an hour or more working out a second mod profile for no .esp/.esm.
> 
> 
> 
> What work around?
Click to expand...

Add this to Fallout.ini

Code:



Code:


[General]
sStartingConsoleCommand=bat autoexec

Then open up your D:\Games\steamapps\common\Fallout 4, or where your .exe is, and create a new text doc named "autoexec" and polulate a list of the .esps you want loaded, but format it like this

Code:



Code:


hlp"QuickEnterFromStand"
hlp"QuickExitToStand"
hlp"BrighterSettlementLights"

If you want to be really slick, you can just copy your plugins.txt file, and just do a little format work. This is how it looks in the C:\Users\%user%\AppData\Local\Fallout4

Code:



Code:


QuickEnterFromStand.esp
QuickExitToStand.esp
BrighterSettlementLights.esp

So it is more work than just throwing a single line in a .ini somewhere, but it is not really hard either. Just remember, .esm is NOT going to load, and a ton of everybody's favorite mods rely on either AWKCR or SK...so check your masters and dependencies!

also, if you can add whatever other console commands to the list you want, so if you _need_ that extra 500 caps once you get to diamond city and see the fatman on sale, you can add hlp"player.additem f 500" ...a workaround for not having the console if you will.

Edit to add: I dont take credit for this, nor did I really want to type it, but I cannot for the life of me find the post on the nexus forums that I found earlier...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add: I dont take credit for this, nor did I really want to type it, but I cannot for the life of me find the post on the nexus forums that I found earlier...


Interesting, lack of AWKCR and SK is a bummer but guess I'll give it a try, thanks! +rep.


----------



## inedenimadam

im hemorrhaging pretty bad, and dont know how to fix it. running out of stimpacks and health giving stuffs trying to make my way to the diamond city doctor on foot.

ROUGH.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> im hemorrhaging pretty bad, and dont know how to fix it. running out of stimpacks and health giving stuffs trying to make my way to the diamond city doctor on foot.
> 
> ROUGH.


Lol. I just started and a single rad roach takes off about 20% of your health, crazy. Taking a break right now to snack on some foods.

Edit: and think a buddy of mine wants to do some divisions stuffs. Oh well.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. If a start a survival character today, would it carry over to the final version of that mode?

I am extremely tempted by it to be honest. I usually do not play games on such mode but Fallout needs to be played like that IMO.


----------



## mcg75

Survival mode is pretty brutal.

First thing to do is get Sanctuary set up with water purifiers before even attempting anything else. Then when you have lots of water, you can set out on a trip.

If you end up getting dehydrated, your health depletes pretty quickly on it's own.

I think they need to adjust the in game clock to be slower. You end up needing water and food much too often because time passes too quickly. I believe 1 minute of game time equal 1 hour if memory serves me.

I left Sanctuary fully hydrated to go to the Olivia satellite station. Once inside, I needed water again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are there a lot more legendary monsters in Survival beta?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are there a lot more legendary monsters in Survival beta?


On the off chance there isn't... http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/218/?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are there a lot more legendary monsters in Survival beta?


Haven't lived long enough to tell yet.

Even with power armor, a raider with a minigun had me for breakfast when trying to clear the Olivia station.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> On the off chance there isn't... http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/218/?


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Haven't lived long enough to tell yet.
> 
> Even with power armor, a raider with a minigun had me for breakfast when trying to clear the Olivia station.


Wow! So sniper sounds like the place to be then.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So sniper sounds like the place to be then.


I give grenades/Molotov cocktails to all my companions. It really helps fight that kind of enemies. I use shotguns for Deathclaws, semi auto rifles for everything else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I give grenades/Molotov cocktails to all my companions. It really helps fight that kind of enemies. I use shotguns for Deathclaws, semi auto rifles for everything else.


For some reason, I have always preferred melee or stealth characters. I don't ever really use automatics unless I am forced to.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hot damn, I have spent three hours trying to get through the polymer labs, twice last night, and once this morning. That damned "glowing one" kills me in 2 hits and reanimates all the other dead ghouls. I think this is what they meant by "hard choices". I am about to skip it for now and come back when I have something to take him down with.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olorin*
> 
> I have to agree completely with inedenimadam, you must be crazy. Your system is completely capable of playing this game fine.
> 
> Sounds insane to me... my son enjoys playing it fine on my intermediate level rig which only has a 2GB Nvidia 650 Ti and a stock i5 4690K at 3.5GHz. His graphics are lower than mine of course, being the "optimized" setting from Geforce Experience adjusted to his hardware and he enjoys playing it just fine. *It looks fine.* Frankly you must be one heck of a graphics snob! My own personal rig may have a better processor than yours, but your video card is the 980, while mine's just the 970 (although mine's overclocked to about as fast as a stock 980, I bet). You're only playing at 1080p, what's the deal?
> 
> I consistently get 80 - 120 fps at Ultra settings on most items and I'm gaming at 1080p also. Your Firestrike (normal) score is higher than my score of 10706, yet you complain the game is unplayable? I've got 34 mods installed and about as many texture files (CBBE, etc). _*Frankly, I have a hard time believing you, to be perfectly honest.*_ And it sounds like I'm not the only one. Your rig is frankly a very sweet setup, much nicer than mine in many ways, so saying the game is unplayable is a load of hooey....


I am not sure we were playing the same then. Fallout 4 looks utterly bad without texture mods and as I stated earlier, in many places, especially in interiors, it runs exceptionally well @ 120fps even with a ton of 2K + 4K textures and maxed out settings. There are plenty of exterior locations, such as Diamond City, where my FPS is also rather great. However in the middle of the ruined sky-scrapers and numerous other places you can easily get 30fps or below even without mods, no custom textures, maxed out @ 1080p (TAA, HBAO, max shadows, etc.) with God-Rays set to Low. One of those places is bear the entrance of General Atomic factory. During day-time, I would get sub-30fps if I was facing the factory's main entrance and turned 90% to the left. Hell, I don't need to defend myself when there are specific mods out there on Nexus that are meant to improve only those sky-scraper areas because getting very low FPS there is very VERY common. Again, that's without any custom texture mods.

Completely without custom textures, I would not play this game because of how ugly it is and most of the reviews - PC, PS4, Xbox One, have also stated that the game looks like it was made in 2011, not 2014-2015. It looks crap without custom textures. Countless game owner opinions, game reviews, and ENB developer - all agree that the game generally looks outdated (specifically textures) and is badly optimized. ENB developer, one guy, managed to increase FPS in certain areas by 35-50% (no exgeration) and that's like in a couple of 3 days after the release because the vanilla rendering was THAT bad.

When you add many awesome textures that make the game look really good, FPS plummets further down in those demanding areas. I also would not play this game with anything below uGridsToLoad=7, preferably 9 + maxed out shadow distance of 20000 and streaming shadow distance set to 1000 (from 48)! All that combined and the game is not playable.

If you think it looks fine even on Ultra settings then you aren't playing other games at Very High / Ultra settings because they look so much better than Fallout 4 without mods. Have you not played Witcher 3? I increased foliage, vegetation, and plant distance + used the LOD mod that increases the draw distance and I still got my 60fps most of the time, but in cities it always falls as low 45fps, but usually stays between 50-60 or 55-60, especially after the latest patches. Now THAT is an optimized game that looks great and Fallout 4 pales to it. Fallout 4 also pales to GTA graphics-wise, which also runs better maxed out.

FYI, you 3DMark score should be higher and my new one is closer to 14000







, but its not linked yet.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For some reason, I have always preferred melee or stealth characters. I don't ever really use automatics unless I am forced to.


I never use automatics, they just waste too much ammo. 8 shots deal the same damage as 1 semi auto weapon in some cases. I'm not very good with melee. A nice shotty is what I use for up close.


----------



## candy_van

I use a lot of stealth too and a silenced .45 (esp poisining or explosive) is absolutely devastating for this.

Ammo was a concern for me earlier on but once I started selling off things I didn't need it became a non-issue. I have more ammo than I know what to do with for just about every weapon I use.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am not sure we were playing the same then. Fallout 4 looks utterly bad without texture mods and as I stated earlier, in many places, especially in interiors, it runs exceptionally well @ 120fps even with a ton of 2K + 4K textures and maxed out settings. There are plenty of exterior locations, such as Diamond City, where my FPS is also rather great. However in the middle of the ruined sky-scrapers and numerous other places you can easily get 30fps or below even without mods, no custom textures, maxed out @ 1080p (TAA, HBAO, max shadows, etc.) with God-Rays set to Low. One of those places is bear the entrance of General Atomic factory. During day-time, I would get sub-30fps if I was facing the factory's main entrance and turned 90% to the left. Hell, I don't need to defend myself when there are specific mods out there on Nexus that are meant to improve only those sky-scraper areas because getting very low FPS there is very VERY common. Again, that's without any custom texture mods.
> 
> Completely without custom textures, I would not play this game because of how ugly it is and most of the reviews - PC, PS4, Xbox One, have also stated that the game looks like it was made in 2011, not 2014-2015. It looks crap without custom textures. Countless game owner opinions, game reviews, and ENB developer - all agree that the game generally looks outdated (specifically textures) and is badly optimized. ENB developer, one guy, managed to increase FPS in certain areas by 35-50% (no exgeration) and that's like in a couple of 3 days after the release because the vanilla rendering was THAT bad.
> 
> When you add many awesome textures that make the game look really good, FPS plummets further down in those demanding areas. I also would not play this game with anything below uGridsToLoad=7, preferably 9 + maxed out shadow distance of 20000 and streaming shadow distance set to 1000 (from 48)! All that combined and the game is not playable.
> 
> If you think it looks fine even on Ultra settings then you aren't playing other games at Very High / Ultra settings because they look so much better than Fallout 4 without mods. Have you not played Witcher 3? I increased foliage, vegetation, and plant distance + used the LOD mod that increases the draw distance and I still got my 60fps most of the time, but in cities it always falls as low 45fps, but usually stays between 50-60 or 55-60, especially after the latest patches. Now THAT is an optimized game that looks great and Fallout 4 pales to it. Fallout 4 also pales to GTA graphics-wise, which also runs better maxed out.
> 
> FYI, you 3DMark score should be higher and my new one is closer to 14000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its not linked yet.


MonarchX,

Thanks for the detailed reply. After I'd posted my earlier post, I realized I'd been pretty rude. Other than FO4, Assassins Creed Syndicate is probably the only other "modern" game I've got and I haven't played it yet - my kids have. I guess I've got Thief and the older-than-newest Hitman and Borderlands Presequel and the older-than-newest Tomb Raider and Metro 2033, but I've just mostly been playing FO4. I've never played any of the GTA games at all, so I can't compare that (although I loved the old Burnout Paradise game). I enjoyed Witcher I, but no longer own it. I can't really play the Witcher games because my computer is next to my 10-yr old son's computer and opposite my wife's computer and it's basically X-rated in many scenes. I've heard some complaints about stability of GTA V, but can't weight in myself. Would Assassins Creed Syndicate be a good comparison of better graphics cf. to FO4? I've been thinking about backing up my kids save file and starting a playthrough myself.

I would be willing very interested in advice on graphic settings and better texture mods for FO4 and to run some playthrough tests of the areas you mentioned which cause such bad FPS drops for comparison. Hardware wise, I think I'm close to the maximum OC on my video card, at least until I remove the heatsink/fan assembly and replace TIM and thermal pads. I think there's potentially still some headroom on the CPU to OC above 4.4GHz, too. I've only got the free version of 3DMark and PCMark, so I can only run basic FireStrike. I do run Final Fantasy XIV benchmark at 4K for GPU OC testing. If my hardware specs ought to result in a higher FireStrike score, I'd be interested to see what changes might improve the score. I think one person even said their FireStrike score went up when they lowered the OC on their GPU, which seems strange.

I actually have a lot to learn about understanding detailed graphics settings for individual games. I'm trying to move beyond the "Geforce Experience 'Optimize'" level of graphics settings. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. If a start a survival character today, would it carry over to the final version of that mode?
> 
> I am extremely tempted by it to be honest. I usually do not play games on such mode but Fallout needs to be played like that IMO.


I heard they don't carry over but I can't seem to find the source.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olorin*
> 
> MonarchX,
> Thanks for the detailed reply. After I'd posted my earlier post, I realized I'd been pretty rude. Other than FO4, Assassins Creed Syndicate is probably the only other "modern" game I've got and I haven't played it yet - my kids have. I guess I've got Thief and the older-than-newest Hitman and Borderlands Presequel and the older-than-newest Tomb Raider and Metro 2033, but I've just mostly been playing FO4. I've never played any of the GTA games at all, so I can't compare that (although I loved the old Burnout Paradise game). I enjoyed Witcher I, but no longer own it. I can't really play the Witcher games because my computer is next to my 10-yr old son's computer and opposite my wife's computer and it's basically X-rated in many scenes. I've heard some complaints about stability of GTA V, but can't weight in myself. Would Assassins Creed Syndicate be a good comparison of better graphics cf. to FO4? I've been thinking about backing up my kids save file and starting a playthrough myself.
> 
> I would be willing very interested in advice on graphic settings and better texture mods for FO4 and to run some playthrough tests of the areas you mentioned which cause such bad FPS drops for comparison. Hardware wise, I think I'm close to the maximum OC on my video card, at least until I remove the heatsink/fan assembly and replace TIM and thermal pads. I think there's potentially still some headroom on the CPU to OC above 4.4GHz, too. I've only got the free version of 3DMark and PCMark, so I can only run basic FireStrike. I do run Final Fantasy XIV benchmark at 4K for GPU OC testing. If my hardware specs ought to result in a higher FireStrike score, I'd be interested to see what changes might improve the score. I think one person even said their FireStrike score went up when they lowered the OC on their GPU, which seems strange.
> 
> I actually have a lot to learn about understanding detailed graphics settings for individual games. I'm trying to move beyond the "Geforce Experience 'Optimize'" level of graphics settings. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


He has been complaining about the game as long as he has had it to the point where people have questioned why did he even buy it to begin with. Personally, I wouldn't pay too much attention to his complaints. As long as YOU enjoy the game, that's all that matters. If the game plays fine and looks fine to you, who cares if some areas have bigger frame drops or looks worse than others? Games are about having fun. As for mods, I would personally wait until there is a STEP release for FO4 as even among texture mods, some may not mesh or overwrite correctly. Personally, I am waiting for GECK and a matured version of MO before I start modding myself as I hate loose files in my FO4 directory.


----------



## inedenimadam

It's not perfectly optimized, and I can't run maxed out everything. But I would buy it again full price today.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It's not perfectly optimized, and I can't run maxed out everything. But I would buy it again full price today.


Considering they switched to a 64-bit engine, I personally thought they did a bang up job, an amazing job going by typical Bethesda QC standards.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Considering they switched to a 64-bit engine, I personally thought they did a bang up job, an amazing job going by typical Bethesda QC standards.


This. Skyrim was a mess, its better now but wow, that sure was fun trying to deal with it back in the day.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> This. Skyrim was a mess, its better now but wow, that sure was fun trying to deal with it back in the day.


I remember that half-assed patch pushed out super early to fix the game that ended up breaking resistances so people were getting one shotted by spells.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember that half-assed patch pushed out super early to fix the game that ended up breaking resistances so people were getting one shotted by spells.


I'm still a little annoyed when mounted combat released, it broke all camera mods with horses







No more first person horse riding till months later with the release of Enhanced Camera.


----------



## moocowman

Fallout 4 also tries to be much more open this time around which probably doesn't help with performance. And all of the objects that are scattered around each cell that you can interact with probably don't help either.

It's certainly not the greatest graphically, but it also provides a more detailed and immersive world than most other games. I'll take that over graphics even if I had a better GPU.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Fallout 4 also tries to be much more open this time around which probably doesn't help with performance. And all of the objects that are scattered around each cell that you can interact with probably don't help either.
> 
> *It's certainly not the greatest graphically, but it also provides a more detailed and immersive world than most other games. I'll take that over graphics even if I had a better GPU.*


This a million times over. Games are not defined by their graphics, but by how engaging and fun they are.


----------



## inedenimadam

Shadows are really the only thing that pull performance down, because they are CPU based, and not well optimized. I put them on medium and don't get the huge drops that MonarchX is so upset about. Doesn't really bother me. I use a quick ini tweak to keep them from the quality popping, and .enb to soften them overall. Shadows are such a small part of the game, it really doesn't make sense to stop playing over shadows.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I use a lot of stealth too and a silenced .45 (esp poisining or explosive) is absolutely devastating for this.
> 
> Ammo was a concern for me earlier on but once I started selling off things I didn't need it became a non-issue. I have more ammo than I know what to do with for just about every weapon I use.


Took me a while to stock up on ammo. I was used the wrong perks and didn't want to use caps for ammo. Rough, but fun start for me.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Fallout 4 also tries to be much more open this time around which probably doesn't help with performance. And all of the objects that are scattered around each cell that you can interact with probably don't help either.
> 
> *It's certainly not the greatest graphically, but it also provides a more detailed and immersive world than most other games. I'll take that over graphics even if I had a better GPU.*
> 
> 
> 
> This a million times over. Games are not defined by their graphics, but by how engaging and fun they are.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I like Graphics as much as anybody, but if you can break the game by blowing up a building(BF4) then graphics mean effall.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I just with the game had some sort of vehicle or mode of transportation that allowed for faster movement. I especially when repetitive missions.


----------



## moocowman

http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=255827

Saw this build thread on reddit and had to post it. Coolest replica I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## Alvarado

Think this is the first time I've ever posted a screen shot of graphics but....yeah, with the clean light enb and vivid textures I think the game looks pretty good. Can't hide UI cause beta.



Edit: Just thinking about, this game is gonna look amazing in a few years. Can't wait to see what it'll be like this time next year.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Think this is the first time I've ever posted a screen shot of graphics but....yeah, with the clean light enb and vivid textures I think the game looks pretty good. Can't hide UI cause beta.


using the mod enabling method we discussed earlier, you could add hlp"tm" to the bottom of the autoexec file and boot the game with no UI...but you wouldn't be able to get it back either lol!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> using the mod enabling method we discussed earlier, you could add hlp"tm" to the bottom of the autoexec file and boot the game with no UI...but you wouldn't be able to get it back either lol!


Yeah I remember, I didn't do it because I didn't think I would need/want to hide the UI.


----------



## opt33

The new beta survival mode is definitely an improvement, though some things may get tedious. Concord didnt seem any harder since in power armor (and probably b/c played concord 10+ times), but I just hit level 8 and ran across a gunner (not even a skull), and he one shot killed me from full health with 60 armor, blew my leg off with a rifle...never had that happen before. Im thinking I wont be nonchalantly attacking enemies with skulls in the beta. That set me back to level 5. Hadnt figured out how to save on beta....but looked it up after that


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Think this is the first time I've ever posted a screen shot of graphics but....yeah, with the clean light enb and vivid textures I think the game looks pretty good. Can't hide UI cause beta.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just thinking about, this game is gonna look amazing in a few years. Can't wait to see what it'll be like this time next year.


If it wasn't fallout, I'd love to see better grass texture, but I always like the fallout theme and scenery to be deadish, brownish dark grayish post apocalyptic looking. Once I'm done with the story/ achievements I will put the game away for a whole year and check out the cool mods of 2017. Looking forward to see cool mods.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If it wasn't fallout, I'd love to see better grass texture, but I always like the fallout theme and scenery to be deadish, brownish dark grayish post apocalyptic looking..


I never understood that, if you look at photos of Chernobyl (which took place about 30 years ago) there are trees everywhere, grass everywhere, vines covering buildings, etc. In the Fallout timeline you wake up 200-ish years after the bombs fell. That's plenty of time for nature to recover and regrow. With that said, to each his own.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If it wasn't fallout, I'd love to see better grass texture, but I always like the fallout theme and scenery to be deadish, brownish dark grayish post apocalyptic looking..
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that, if you look at photos of Chernobyl (which took place about 30 years ago) there are trees everywhere, grass everywhere, vines covering buildings, etc. In the Fallout timeline you wake up 200-ish years after the bombs fell. That's plenty of time for nature to recover and regrow. With that said, to each his own.
Click to expand...

This is my take on it too, however I dont go full green, just a touch, mostly where it makes sense. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1564/?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If it wasn't fallout, I'd love to see better grass texture, but I always like the fallout theme and scenery to be deadish, brownish dark grayish post apocalyptic looking. Once I'm done with the story/ achievements I will put the game away for a whole year and check out the cool mods of 2017. Looking forward to see cool mods.


To be fair, Fallout 4 seems like it's set during fall. The piles of leaves everywhere mean there had to have been leaves on the trees fairly recently. There's actually color in this game so adding a bit of green doesn't feel completely out of place.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is my take on it too, however I dont go full green, just a touch, mostly where it makes sense. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1564/?


I got a thing for storms lol
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4472/?


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.gamingheads.com/fallout-deathclaw-plush.html?hootPostID=98462c26474af71a985c868af251c221 OMG!! Buddy of mine just linked me this.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He has been complaining about the game as long as he has had it to the point where people have questioned why did he even buy it to begin with. Personally, I wouldn't pay too much attention to his complaints. As long as YOU enjoy the game, that's all that matters. If the game plays fine and looks fine to you, who cares if some areas have bigger frame drops or looks worse than others? Games are about having fun. As for mods, I would personally wait until there is a STEP release for FO4 as even among texture mods, some may not mesh or overwrite correctly. Personally, I am waiting for GECK and a matured version of MO before I start modding myself as I hate loose files in my FO4 directory.


Thank, Noob! The bottom line for me is having FUN too! And I have lots of fun playing FO4! But as I'm learning to OC my computer and actually trying to start a side business selling and repairing computers, I also want to learn more about in-depth graphics settings and I'd appreciate pointers or links to posts/websites that give good guidance on graphics settings for FO4 and just in general.

Regarding the negative tone that he expresses about FO4, that's probably what irritated me into making the post I did. I just regretted the nasty tone of my post afterward.

I did like using MO for Skyrim. I'm enjoying some mods in FO4 now, but don't have any major texture mods installed now. GECK is supposed to be out soon, isn't it?


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I never understood that, if you look at photos of Chernobyl (which took place about 30 years ago) there are trees everywhere, grass everywhere, vines covering buildings, etc. In the Fallout timeline you wake up 200-ish years after the bombs fell. That's plenty of time for nature to recover and regrow. With that said, to each his own.


That makes a lot of sense to me... FNV made some sense to be drab and dreary as a desert worldscape, but FO4 I think needs to be greener!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is my take on it too, however I dont go full green, just a touch, mostly where it makes sense. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1564/?
> 
> 
> 
> I got a thing for storms lol
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4472/?
Click to expand...

I like that one, its been on my go mod list for quite a while now. Including my new survival play-though...and it just makes it that much harder.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> To be fair, Fallout 4 seems like it's set during fall. The piles of leaves everywhere mean there had to have been leaves on the trees fairly recently. There's actually color in this game so adding a bit of green doesn't feel completely out of place.


I never said it was impossible for greens to grow. Just personally like the dull theme for some reason.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got Piper a new toy and made my first Jet pack. I need a mod for the flame produced by the jets. whats on there now it's only a tad better than dookie.


----------



## inedenimadam

Not quite an easter egg, but pretty awesome non the less.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not quite an easter egg, but pretty awesome non the less.


Ha, reminds me of Ted


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I left Sanctuary fully hydrated to go to the Olivia satellite station. Once inside, I needed water again.


I do agree that the needs system will have to be tweaked but your example is not all that far fetched. At a walk that trip takes half a day. SO at a walk, or jog and loaded down it makes sense you need water byt then.


----------



## Alvarado

Its not that the needs systems need to be tweaked its the fact that I'm willing to bet that Bethesda tied the speed at which you "need" with the games time speed, IE the console command "set timescale to (Insert number)" (which 20 being around the default for FO4) causes time to move 20 mins in-game for every 1 minute in real life. Bethesda could just extended the time scale close to say 5-10 and it should be fine. Though I know in Skyrim setting it below 5 was bad for the simulation and quests.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> I do agree that the needs system will have to be tweaked but your example is not all that far fetched. At a walk that trip takes half a day. SO at a walk, or jog and loaded down it makes sense you need water byt then.


yeah they need to tweak the needs mechanism. With the carry weight being significantly reduced, constantly foraging to eat/drink...will get too tedious, needs to be part of the game, not the primary focus. Unless some perks lessen the need, then would be ok. Also every med you take makes you thirsty, you need a portable water pump.

Really like the save game limitation + stronger enemies which can one shot kill you even with good armor. That combination makes the game much more exciting...since induces thought and hesitancy instead of mindless running/gunning mowing everything down including skulled enemies leading to boredom with the non-beta survival.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not quite an easter egg, but pretty awesome non the less.


I like this one.



Spoiler: Warning: Picture!







The alien ones are pretty funny too.



Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


----------



## inedenimadam

I am starting to think it is pretty well implemented. Your first few in game days are rough...that is OK with me, you walked out of your perfect little life into the vault, and out of the vault into a completely new and harsh world....it should be hard...really hard, especially during the first few days. It does temper down though, and it feels well balanced. I only hope that Bethesda has found a way to keep it really challenging for late game content, because it does seem to be getting easier with a little gear and some perks.


----------



## iARDAs

Bought a 480gb SSD, move Fallout 4 there and much better loading times


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am starting to think it is pretty well implemented. Your first few in game days are rough...that is OK with me, you walked out of your perfect little life into the vault, and out of the vault into a completely new and harsh world....it should be hard...really hard, especially during the first few days. It does temper down though, and it feels well balanced. I only hope that Bethesda has found a way to keep it really challenging for late game content, because it does seem to be getting easier with a little gear and some perks.


Deathclaws die just as easy as raiders it seems. They also need more crafting supplies for settlements, it gets tideous and annoying after the third one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am starting to think it is pretty well implemented. Your first few in game days are rough...that is OK with me, you walked out of your perfect little life into the vault, and out of the vault into a completely new and harsh world....it should be hard...really hard, especially during the first few days. It does temper down though, and it feels well balanced. I only hope that Bethesda has found a way to keep it really challenging for late game content, because it does seem to be getting easier with a little gear and some perks.
> 
> 
> 
> Deathclaws die just as easy as raiders it seems. They also need more crafting supplies for settlements, it gets tideous and annoying after the third one.
Click to expand...

Deathclaws and theBeohemoth...all you need is a doorway to lure to. The AI needs some work there. I just killed the Beohemoth from the safety of a nearby bus with a .38. Doesn't seem realistic does it? Not that the creature is very realistic in the first place, but dang...he could have flipped the bus or something, he stacks cars as a hobby for gods sake.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Too bad buildings and walls are not breakable. Behemoths and DC's busting through walls and picking you up, slamming you to the ground repeatedly would add a nice atmospheric touch. I can't wait for mods to make the game more densely populated by monsters. Travelling the wasteland after 200 years should be a constant battle, not long treks. Also, ADA rocks!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

There's one called Commonwealth Spawns Extended. Works pretty nice and is configurable.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am starting to think it is pretty well implemented. Your first few in game days are rough...that is OK with me, you walked out of your perfect little life into the vault, and out of the vault into a completely new and harsh world....it should be hard...really hard, especially during the first few days. It does temper down though, and it feels well balanced. I only hope that Bethesda has found a way to keep it really challenging for late game content, because it does seem to be getting easier with a little gear and some perks.


It does get easier as you level up. I was killed 6x before level 20. From level 20 to 38 havent been killed yet. Legendary gunners/raiders that can take most of your health with one shot are the biggest threat and have come close to killing me on later levels, but they are not that often. I dont use power armor at all (except in concord scene) and non-legendaries dont do much damage any more. On higher levels, the normal enemies need to be closer in stats to legendaries. Also since im always finishing fights that Piper starts, Im leveling up to fast.

But this beta is much better than the original...I never ate food or drank water until this beta.

I just realized I have played 900 hours....will be 1000 by time I finish this game...this will be my most played game ever..lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Any idea when the survival mode is coming out of beta?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Does Crossfire actually work for anyone? Using 1 GPU only is killing my performance.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am starting to think it is pretty well implemented. Your first few in game days are rough...that is OK with me, you walked out of your perfect little life into the vault, and out of the vault into a completely new and harsh world....it should be hard...really hard, especially during the first few days. It does temper down though, and it feels well balanced. I only hope that Bethesda has found a way to keep it really challenging for late game content, because it does seem to be getting easier with a little gear and some perks.
> 
> 
> 
> It does get easier as you level up. I was killed 6x before level 20. From level 20 to 38 havent been killed yet. Legendary gunners/raiders that can take most of your health with one shot are the biggest threat and have come close to killing me on later levels, but they are not that often. I dont use power armor at all (except in concord scene) and non-legendaries dont do much damage any more. On higher levels, the normal enemies need to be closer in stats to legendaries. Also since im always finishing fights that Piper starts, Im leveling up to fast.
> 
> But this beta is much better than the original...I never ate food or drank water until this beta.
> 
> I just realized I have played 900 hours....will be 1000 by time I finish this game...this will be my most played game ever..lol.
Click to expand...

Wow, 38 already? I am only 15 and usually play a couple hours a night! funny thing happened last night...I honestly have not jumped in my chair from a game in quite a while. I stealth/long distance took out all of the mutants outside the water plant (or so I thought) with a heavily modified .45 mutant slayer...crept up nice and slow in case I missed someone. Found a sleeping bag in one of those lean-to huts, did a little dance of victory, and woke up to hear that "beep beep beep" that you know can only be one thing...then boom! never even saw him. nearly crapped my pants and ended up knocking a few things over on my desk...

I said I was going to hold of playing any more survival til release, but I cant help myself.
good times. survival is beast.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any idea when the survival mode is coming out of beta?


They've said at least a month.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow, 38 already? I am only 15 and usually play a couple hours a night! funny thing happened last night...I honestly have not jumped in my chair from a game in quite a while. I stealth/long distance took out all of the mutants outside the water plant (or so I thought) with a heavily modified .45 mutant slayer...crept up nice and slow in case I missed someone. Found a sleeping bag in one of those lean-to huts, did a little dance of victory, and woke up to hear that "beep beep beep" that you know can only be one thing...then boom! never even saw him. nearly crapped my pants and ended up knocking a few things over on my desk...
> 
> I said I was going to hold of playing any more survival til release, but I cant help myself.
> good times. survival is beast.


yeah, I am leveling up more than one level per hour, which is faster than in past game avg of 1 level per 1.5 to 2 hours. That is part of the reason im not getting killed recently...I think they need to tweak the leveling.

Those first 20 levels were the most fun ive had gaming in a long time...I had several of those panic moments


----------



## andrews2547

I'm at around 1 level per 2ish hours. I do spend a lot of time just looking for stuff to steal though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Bethesda spent soo much time on vehicle models for this game for every single one of them to be stationary, or almost stationary.

I want a bike, or horse, or motorcycle, or tank, or moped...heck I would take pink sparkly roller skates if it would get me from DC to Sanctuary faster.


----------



## opt33

1 level per 2 hours is what I need to aim for, may restart the game on lower intelligence see how much that helps...struggling at beginning is more fun anyways.

And yeah, any mode of faster ground transport would be welcome on long jaunts...or armor/perk to run and sprint 50% faster when enemies not near


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Bethesda spent soo much time on vehicle models for this game for every single one of them to be stationary, or almost stationary.
> 
> I want a bike, or horse, or motorcycle, or tank, or moped...heck I would take pink sparkly roller skates if it would get me from DC to Sanctuary faster.


Vehicles would probably have a top speed of 15 mph *cough* skyrim horses *cough*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Vehicles would probably have a top speed of 15 mph *cough* skyrim horses *cough*


They move faster when they fart.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Bethesda spent soo much time on vehicle models for this game for every single one of them to be stationary, or almost stationary.
> 
> I want a bike, or horse, or motorcycle, or tank, or moped...heck I would take pink sparkly roller skates if it would get me from DC to Sanctuary faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Vehicles would probably have a top speed of 15 mph *cough* skyrim horses *cough*
Click to expand...

If we walk at 5, run at 10, and sprint at 15, I would be ok with a vehicle that moves at 15-20 top speed. Particularly if it had a trunk that I could throw a few weapons in.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They've said at least a month.


Thank you. I will wait for it to arrive and retire from playing Fallout 4 for a while


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

HELP

I'm using the carryweight cheat but it wears off and resets if I change my strength say by taking alcohol/meds

Anyone here of that before or know a way around having to re-enter the cheat all the time ?


----------



## slickwilly

By cheat are you referring to the console command player.modav carryweight xxx, if so mine never changes.

I use it because I am some what of a pack rat and this game has drastic limits on the amount of caps a vendor can have, most of the time your average vendor has just enough caps to enable you to sell them 1 legendary drop item, add this to me not always remembering to unload my pack when I am at a settlement.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If we walk at 5, run at 10, and sprint at 15, I would be ok with a vehicle that moves at 15-20 top speed. Particularly if it had a trunk that I could throw a few weapons in.


How about the ability to repair one of the LAV's we see littering the highways and byways of the common wealth, kind of like the robotics work station but for vehicles.

For those that don't know Light Armored Vehicle aka a tank with rubber wheels instead of tracks


----------



## obikenobi27

Does anybody know of a project where all the Fallout settings are being stitched together to make one game like that Skyrim mod? I think its called Morrowsky or Skyblivion. Something like that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If we walk at 5, run at 10, and sprint at 15, I would be ok with a vehicle that moves at 15-20 top speed. Particularly if it had a trunk that I could throw a few weapons in.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the ability to repair one of the LAV's we see littering the highways and byways of the common wealth, kind of like the robotics work station but for vehicles.
> 
> For those that don't know Light Armored Vehicle aka a tank with rubber wheels instead of tracks
Click to expand...

Just something! I am a packrat too, and not using any cheat mods/commands in the BETA survival. With the decreased overall carry capacity in the new survival, a LAV sounds perfect...one with a weapons rack and a loot chest. Yeah...that would be cool....but what I really want is:



*HHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!
*


----------



## Ceadderman

Hope they have something along *this* line...












~Ceadder


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hope they have something along *this* line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Automatron fills a similar role pretty well. I have a sentry bot that has a carry weight of 495 which is definitely nice on long scavenging trips. He is a little too big to move around indoors but he's great for encounters outdoors. I named him JROP.









I think all of the other robots can be kitted out for storage as well.

*edit*

Those bikes...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Automatron fills a similar role pretty well. I have a sentry bot that has a carry weight of 495 which is definitely nice on long scavenging trips. He is a little too big to move around indoors but he's great for encounters outdoors. I named him JROP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of the other robots can be kitted out for storage as well.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Those bikes...


I had that trouble and then i replaced the bot's legs with robobrain treads.


----------



## KSIMP88

Nice ideas


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had that trouble and then i replaced the bot's legs with robobrain treads.


But then you lose a lot of that carrying capacity and I like to go into places alone anyway.









I can't wait to see what modders do with the automatron robot customization, especially after the GECK is released. Apparently that's supposed to happen sometime this month. Maybe they'll release it alongside the survival patch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> But then you lose a lot of that carrying capacity and I like to go into places alone anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what modders do with the automatron robot customization, especially after the GECK is released. Apparently that's supposed to happen sometime this month. Maybe they'll release it alongside the survival patch.


I want to be able to break apart any type of weapons including legendaries and use them as weapons for the automatrons as well.


----------



## moocowman

Wasteland Workshop trailer just went up.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wasteland Workshop trailer just went up.


Is it just me, or are there some parallels to minecraft hidden away behind better models and textures?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wasteland Workshop trailer just went up.


is this out? if not when does it come out?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is this out? if not when does it come out?


April 12th.


----------



## slickwilly

So if this is being released on 04/12 and the official word on the Creation kit (aka GECK) is that it will be released between the first 2 DLC's, that is the closest to a release date for the GECK that I have heard yet!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> So if this is being released on 04/12 and the official word on the Creation kit (aka GECK) is that it will be released between the first 2 DLC's, that is the closest to a release date for the GECK that I have heard yet!


I'd think just the like last dlc and this one coming up next week that we'll learn of the geck release date a week or two before it releases.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'd think just the like last dlc and this one coming up next week that we'll learn of the geck release date a week or two before it releases.


Agreed, but the last word from Beth on the GECK release date was "it was expected to drop sometime between the first and second DLC releases.
The tool already exists, Beth just needs to nutter it from it's full developer level to a more mundane tool before they let us have it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wasteland Workshop trailer just went up.


We jus got one step closer to GotY Edition! :









~Ceadder


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Beth just needs to nutter it.


It took me a minute to get what you meant there. I kept thinking of this


but you meant more like this:


----------



## slickwilly

Ya, after thought it should have been Neuter, ether way we will get it with out the nuts


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Wasteland Workshop trailer just went up.


The "sims" fan in me was very excited to see this trailer. The Pokemon fan in me was freaking out! I'mma catch 'em all! G.E.C.K. release can't be far behind either, and that's gonna be awesome for the game in general, I can't wait for better optimization


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This is why FO and TES games have always been so successful; great add-on's (with a couple of notable exceptions) and infinite possibilities once mods are matured.


----------



## Pandabird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is why FO and TES games have always been so successful; great add-on's (with a couple of notable exceptions) and infinite possibilities once mods are matured.


Yeah, once you reach the modding stage you tend to find less and less things to complain about

Me for instance, miss the old dialogue options.

Can i whine about it? Nope, there's mods for that!

Glitches? Oh well, half of the time they just add to the enjoyment. It was amusing seeing a legendary raider suddenly blow up in the sky because the game somehow forgot to calculate and animate a vertibird crash (there was a wreck and some BOS scribes and whatnot after a while searching for raider shreds in hopes of finding that legendary item)


----------



## slickwilly

legendary drop, 2% increase to luck but to use it I need to drop my 15% damage reduction from Humans, oh wait it is worth 800 caps sweet. Go to vendor, vendor only has 250 caps, try another vendor they have 200 caps, I have 150 caps so buying ammo and selling leg drop to get caps back is out,.
I eagerly await the mod "Wealthy vendors"


----------



## MonarchX

How do you even get to a point where your settlements get raided?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Agreed, but the last word from Beth on the GECK release date was "it was expected to drop sometime between the first and second DLC releases.
> The tool already exists, Beth just needs to nutter it from it's full developer level to a more mundane tool before they let us have it.


I think they are just fixing GECK, something they should've done before starting to make Fallout 4!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Agreed, but the last word from Beth on the GECK release date was "it was expected to drop sometime between the first and second DLC releases.
> The tool already exists, Beth just needs to nutter it from it's full developer level to a more mundane tool before they let us have it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are just fixing GECK, something they should've done before starting to make Fallout 4!
Click to expand...

Fixing it? I am not sure you fully understand what GECK is.

Didn't you uninstall the game and swear it off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How do you even get to a point where your settlements get raided?


Have a higher food production than defense. I find that if I have a ton of stuff planted along side a radio beacon at a settlement, and just forget about the settlement, eventually it will go lopsided and get attacked.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fixing it? I am not sure you fully understand what GECK is.
> 
> Didn't you uninstall the game and swear it off?


Yes I did. I was saying that GECK is a Development Tool. How can you create a game using such a tool if you haven't finished developing that tool?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fixing it? I am not sure you fully understand what GECK is.
> 
> Didn't you uninstall the game and swear it off?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. I was saying that GECK is a Development Tool. How can you create a game using such a tool if you haven't finished developing that tool?
Click to expand...

I still dont think you understand what GECK is. We are NOT going to be receiving the full development suite. We will be getting a watered down version of a few of the development tools with a comfortable UI wrapper. The tools are not in a development phase, they are not "fixing" them. Development and "fixing" of the tools was completed long before release, you can be sure of that.


----------



## moocowman

Lol...

Monarch, do you just look for things to be upset about?

Not trying to be mean or say that you can't complain about something. It's just getting kinda silly at this point.


----------



## slickwilly

There are a lot of features in the Creation engine development tool that we will not get in the GECK, currently i would imagine the GECK is being tweaked to operate on a single PC rather than a server


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Monarch, do you just look for things to be upset about?
> 
> Not trying to be mean or say that you can't complain about something. It's just getting kinda silly at this point.


Just put him on Ignore. I did and never looked back. Since the first post from him I've seen about FO4, I cannot recall a single positive thing he said about the game or a single thing he said he liked about it. It has always been him whining and crying about each and every little thing or some way he was slighted while "criticizing" other people's mods.


----------



## inedenimadam

Oh survival mode


----------



## Alvarado

New survival mode patch.
Quote:


> Fallout 4 1.5.146 Survival Steam Beta Update
> 
> *New Survival Features*
> Thirst, hunger, sleep and disease icons will change color based on status
> 
> *Survival Fixes
> *Less food and drink are required to maintain proper sustenance
> Carry capacity lowered
> Sleep cycle has been lowered from 24 hours to 14 hour days
> Reduced chances to getting a disease
> Fusion cores weigh more
> Nuka Cola Quantums no longer cancel out caffeine effect from Nuka Cola and Nuka Cola Cherry
> Fixed occasional issue with becoming parched or peckish when thirst or hunger are actually satisfied
> Fixed issue where Adrenaline effect would incorrectly persist after changing difficulty level
> When companion is down, a quest target will appear on them


----------



## opt33

looks like dropped carry weight another 15 lbs.

Wanted to start over anyways....will try new changes from beginning and want to see how far I can get without getting killed...though likely inevitable with more lethal enemies. And I cant believe I played 930 hours and just realized empty bottles stored water...I kinda remember seeing fill bottle before and ignoring it. Course until beta, there was no reason to drink water.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> looks like dropped carry weight another 15 lbs.
> 
> Wanted to start over anyways....will try new changes from beginning and want to see how far I can get without getting killed...though likely inevitable with more lethal enemies. And I cant believe I played 930 hours and just realized empty bottles stored water...I kinda remember seeing fill bottle before and ignoring it. Course until beta, there was no reason to drink water.


Wait....that was not added in the BETA?

hahaha! I am in the same boat....


----------



## KSIMP88

Fill bottles??????!?!?! What?!?!?!?! How did I not know this????


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Took this Bad ass Elder Power Armor, the Final Judgement and a warm fuzzy coat!!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Fill bottles??????!?!?! What?!?!?!?! How did I not know this????


When you have empty bottles in your inventory go over to a waterpump and use it, sit back and watch the magic happen.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody tried turning off their page file to see if forcing textures into RAM instead of virtual memory has had any effect? My RAM usage stays pretty low, but my page file is getting hammered.

Heck, I am going to just try it, no need in tapping out my RAID configuration early.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> looks like dropped carry weight another 15 lbs.
> 
> Wanted to start over anyways....will try new changes from beginning and want to see how far I can get without getting killed...though likely inevitable with more lethal enemies. And I cant believe I played 930 hours and just realized *empty bottles stored water*...I kinda remember seeing fill bottle before and ignoring it. Course until beta, there was no reason to drink water.


What what?!?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> When you have empty bottles in your inventory go over to a waterpump and use it, sit back and watch the magic happen.


Did not know this...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody tried turning off their page file to see if forcing textures into RAM instead of virtual memory has had any effect? My RAM usage stays pretty low, but my page file is getting hammered.
> 
> Heck, I am going to just try it, no need in tapping out my RAID configuration early.


Keep us posted on results, I have my page file on an SSD


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody tried turning off their page file to see if forcing textures into RAM instead of virtual memory has had any effect? My RAM usage stays pretty low, but my page file is getting hammered.
> 
> Heck, I am going to just try it, no need in tapping out my RAID configuration early.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on results, I have my page file on an SSD
Click to expand...

No difference that I could tell. Something odd though. HWiNFO64 is still reading that I am utilizing virtual memory. I thought that eliminating paging to disk would eliminate it, or at least it would only map ram, so my theoretical max virtual memory usage would be equal to my max RAM usage. And yes, I did reboot after changing pagefile settings. I feel like I am missing something, or lack understanding here.



And I tried to hit up General Atomics. Didnt make it 10 feet from the door.



Edit to add: Maybe Windows is allocating 85% of my RAM, but not filling it?


----------



## slickwilly

Tuesday evening I did a quick save in side the Institute then proceeded to go ballistic with my heavily modified mini gun (read console mod) after burning through a couple thousand rounds my game froze requiring me to use task manager to shut it down, didn't play after that until last night and I had forgotten just how much carnage I had caused, I made my way to the molecular relay and while waiting out the count down I was told I had not only killed my son but I had worn out my welcome in the institute, needless to say after completing Banished from the institute and having no less than 10 settlements with over 150 defense, some more than 200 I was immediately given the "Defend the castle" quest, this quest is loads of fun, might have been more if the Institute Thuggs had been able to get in side the walls, I also had my generators in the armory.


----------



## MonarchX

If GECK was already created and fixed a long time ago, then hasn't Bethesda released it yet? Are you really saying that Bethesda created Development Tools PERFECTLY and their tools do not require patching? If that was the case, the game wouldn't be so horrible optimized...

FYI, I am not upset by any of this. There is a ton of positive and awesome things happened to me last week, but it doesn't mean I need to stop being objective.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If GECK was already created and fixed a long time ago, then hasn't Bethesda released it yet?


You still don't get it...

Geck was not used to create the game. A huge library of tools designed to run on a server are what was used. The tools can be perfect, but you still have humans in charge of using them...just like it is not the hammers fault if you bend your nail, it is not the development tools fault if there are bugs. Geck is totally different. It is a select few of those development tools re-written and thrown in a brand new tool bag to be run by amateurs and hobbyists. We are getting a very dumbed down and limited version of those development tools with a fancy GUI. They are not just going to give us a file dump of their tool server and call it GECK. That would be plain stupid for several reasons.

Glad you are having a good week, I hope it continues for you.

Bethesda giving us GECK is like leaving a homeowner with a quart of paint and a cheap brush to do touch up after having their house painted...The painters are not leaving their ladders and spray machines with us to do touch up.


----------



## slickwilly

I haven't seen the Creation Kit (aka G.E.C.K.) for Fallout 4 but after using the Creation Kit for Skyrim I can say the biggest benefits for me where being able to create scripts (more like tried to), Navmeshing (loads of fun) and adding things to the world, like a locked chest full of way cool items I created myself in the C.K. aptly named Game breaker.

Inenden, i like your analogy.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If GECK was already created and fixed a long time ago, then hasn't Bethesda released it yet? Are you really saying that Bethesda created Development Tools PERFECTLY and their tools do not require patching? If that was the case, the game wouldn't be so horrible optimized...
> 
> FYI, I am not upset by any of this. There is a ton of positive and awesome things happened to me last week, but it doesn't mean I need to stop being objective.


What you've been saying is not objective. It's your personal opinion.

For example, you personally think Fallout 4's graphics are god awful and make the game unplayable while many others either don't care or find them not great, but passable. There's nothing wrong with having that opinion, but it is by no means an objective one. It actually seems to be a fairly biased one because here you are criticizing Bethesda for something that you don't seem to understand. Your opinion is obviously fueled by personal feelings which is the opposite of objectivity.

Again, not saying this stuff to be mean or rude. I'm just trying to be honest with you.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What you've been saying is not objective. It's your personal opinion.
> 
> For example, you personally think Fallout 4's graphics are god awful and make the game unplayable while many others either don't care or find them not great, but passable. There's nothing wrong with having that opinion, but it is by no means an objective one. It actually seems to be a fairly biased one because here you are criticizing Bethesda for something that you don't seem to understand. Your opinion is obviously fueled by personal feelings which is the opposite of objectivity.
> 
> Again, not saying this stuff to be mean or rude. I'm just trying to be honest with you.


I think the graphics in Fallout 4 a good, I just finished Rise of the tomb raider and the graphics between the 2 seemed similar to me, niether game is of Crysis quality but what is these days.
Mind you I am playing on a 27 inch monitor at 1080P so my pixels are hugish


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I think the graphics in Fallout 4 a good, I just finished Rise of the tomb raider and the graphics between the 2 seemed similar to me, niether game is of Crysis quality but *what is these days*.
> Mind you I am playing on a 27 inch monitor at 1080P so my pixels are hugish


Star citizen


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I think the graphics in Fallout 4 a good, I just finished Rise of the tomb raider and the graphics between the 2 seemed similar to me, niether game is of Crysis quality but what is these days.
> Mind you I am playing on a 27 inch monitor at 1080P so my pixels are hugish


I think the graphics in Fallout 4 are generally terrible, even with mods that improve textures.

Textures on non-ghoul humans are pretty good. I would say about on par with other games released in the last couple of years, but just about everything else is terrible. I know Fallout 4 isn't supposed to be a "look at these graphics" game, but the rest of the textures are about the same as GTA V on PS3/360 which IMO for a 2015 AAA release is unacceptable.


----------



## inedenimadam

I did some streaming to a 1080p laptop not long after launch, and at 1080p I think the textures are fine, but when I sit down at my 4k setup, the textures do start to look pretty bad, I just try not to stare at at walls or trash piles too much and the game play makes up for it. It was the same with Skyrim, the textures were the weakest link. Non modded FO4 with maxed out settings, I barely used up half of the VRAM on my 980s at 4k. RoTR pretty much eats all my VRAM on high...forget very high at 4k. So yeah, I agree...textures kind of suck. Thank god we can mod textures super easy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My viewpoint is that graphics don't matter as long as the game keeps you engaged. Can the graphics be a lot better? Yes, but you can make the same argument about 99% out there. If improvement in graphics comes at the expense of a smaller world, I definitely don't want that. To me, graphics are at the bottom of the list of what makes a game good and history has basically proven this.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My viewpoint is that graphics don't matter as long as the game keeps you engaged. Can the graphics be a lot better? Yes, but you can make the same argument about 99% out there. If improvement in graphics comes at the expense of a smaller world, I definitely don't want that. To me, graphics are at the bottom of the list of what makes a game good and history has basically proven this.


I've discussed this so many times, especially with a console game like Call Of Duty. Those games are so much fun, who cares that the grass and flowers by the lake don't have the ultra hd textures. I have a good 400 hours into Black Ops 3 and only 8 into Crysis 3. I also take a fun and engaging game over super crispy graphics that most systems won't even be able to run anyways. That being said, some efforts should be made to optimize and improve graphics on games as we move forward.


----------



## slickwilly

Um, how about they just optimize the games to run better period!


----------



## Ceadderman

Just finished up viewing thirty-three 20(ish) minute vids of a walkthrough on PS4. If anyone running PC is whining about graphics as their cause why they hate Bathesda games, I invite them to watch RadBrad's first run of FO4 on YTube. Forget that he's missing things like MiniNukes or anything. His frame rates were simply gimpy on his console. Especially during major combat situations. If Ultra is your concern, who gives a rip about Flowers and Grass? It's not like you're gonna be running around the Commonwealth staring at the bleedin shrubbery. You're gonna be fast traveling as much as possible to avoid as many of the dangers as there are in the game. Atop that, you're gonna rely on VATS more than ever if Bathesda increases the visual eye candy. Because you're *going to* lose sight of things like Mole Rats and other small creatures. Not every beastie is ginormous you know.









~Ceadder


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just finished up viewing thirty-three 20(ish) minute vids of a walkthrough on PS4. If anyone running PC is whining about graphics as their cause why they hate Bathesda games, I invite them to watch RadBrad's first run of FO4 on YTube.


A friend of mine, despite my efforts, plays his games on a PS4. The other night he came over while I was playing some Fallout, stock, no mods. He just quietly watched for 10 minutes, I did not realize the wife had let him in. When he finally spoke he said to me, and I quote, "Okay now I get it, help me build a gaming PC."


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> A friend of mine, despite my efforts, plays his games on a PS4. The other night he came over while I was playing some Fallout, stock, no mods. He just quietly watched for 10 minutes, I did not realize the wife had let him in. When he finally spoke he said to me, and I quote, "Okay now I get it, help me build a gaming PC."


Now wait until he sees it with mods! Show him this gallery I made, only one comparison is from Fallout 4 but still.

http://imgur.com/gallery/nco0j


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Now wait until he sees it with mods! Show him this gallery I made, only one comparison is from Fallout 4 but still.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/nco0j


Those Skyrim graphics mods aren't all that good. These are some good Skyrim graphics mods and I look forward to mods like that for Fallout 4. I probably won't be able to run it very well with graphics like that, but I can always upgrade


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Those Skyrim graphics mods aren't all that good. These are some good Skyrim graphics mods and I look forward to mods like that for Fallout 4. I probably won't be able to run it very well with graphics like that, but I can always upgrade


That Skyrim modded screenshot is from 2013 admittedly. It's actually using earlier versions of the best mods today for the most part, although there are better texture mods now. Aside from this, the main difference between that one and ASO7's screenshots is just ENB.


----------



## slickwilly

I forgot to add that I am running Reshader and a mod that adds green grass and yes sometimes the green grass makes it difficult to shot the mole rats.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> These are some good Skyrim graphics mods


HHHHNNNNNGGGG!!!

You are going to make me reinstall Skyrim.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HHHHNNNNNGGGG!!!
> 
> You are going to make me reinstall Skyrim.


On that note, I wonder if Fallout 4 will become unstable and glitchy with too many mesh replacements like Skyrim does.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Depends on the mod and the ability of who is doing the modding.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just finished up viewing thirty-three 20(ish) minute vids of a walkthrough on PS4. If anyone running PC is whining about graphics as their cause why they hate Bathesda games, I invite them to watch RadBrad's first run of FO4 on YTube. Forget that he's missing things like MiniNukes or anything. His frame rates were simply gimpy on his console. Especially during major combat situations. If Ultra is your concern, who gives a rip about Flowers and Grass? It's not like you're gonna be running around the Commonwealth staring at the bleedin shrubbery. You're gonna be fast traveling as much as possible to avoid as many of the dangers as there are in the game. Atop that, you're gonna rely on VATS more than ever if Bathesda increases the visual eye candy. Because you're *going to* lose sight of things like Mole Rats and other small creatures. Not every beastie is ginormous you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well... I turned off character glow, have a bunch of texture mods, lighting improvement mods, and such...
Fighting Ghouls in the dark is actually quite scary if you don't have good lighting. Quite easy to suddenly find an angry face about to smack you in the head









Just turning off the stupid character back-glow and disabling a lot of random lighting effects that add lights to random areas makes a huge difference in being able to see


----------



## opt33

I think starting over when dying is going to exceed my patience with this beta.....but really liking the increased difficulty. Restarted, but only made it it to level 14 (9 hours)...despite 80/80/20 armor with black ops chest piece/dense (dense in non-beta would allow me to easily survive a grenade).... John Elway was apparently among some raiders and threw a grenade from so far way didnt see it until I saw something way above...but couldnt maneuver far enough, then instant death.

Have to remember to make sure I can maneuver even in long distance fights. Going to try maybe 1 or 2 more x...but some enemies in beta can kill with 1 or 2 hits and tend to aim much better with all weapons.


----------



## Alvarado

Speaking of mods, campsite! Should prove useful with survival out of beta.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Depends on the mod and the ability of who is doing the modding.


If you were replying to me, I was really asking about the engine limitations. Skyrim's version of the engine becomes notoriously unstable when too many new meshes are used.


----------



## andrews2547

Doing this took me far longer than I care to admit.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On that note, I wonder if Fallout 4 will become unstable and glitchy with too many mesh replacements like Skyrim does.


It's basically the same engine as Skyrim IIRC, so it probably would.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Speaking of mods, campsite! Should prove useful with survival out of beta.


Its an .esp, you can use it right now in survival if you really want to.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Doing this took me far longer than I care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically the same engine as Skyrim IIRC, so it probably would.


Are you one PC? Because the Place Everywhere mod helps a lot when decorating. Also, OCDecorator is pretty useful too.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> A friend of mine, despite my efforts, plays his games on a PS4. The other night he came over while I was playing some Fallout, stock, no mods. He just quietly watched for 10 minutes, I did not realize the wife had let him in. When he finally spoke he said to me, and I quote, "Okay now I get it, help me build a gaming PC."


Weird, my wife plays on ps4, 32 inch 1080p, and the game looks almost identical to mine on 27inch 1440p ultra settings. we can only tell them apart when I'm running mods.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Weird, my wife plays on ps4, 32 inch 1080p, and the game looks almost identical to mine on 27inch 1440p ultra settings. we can only tell them apart when I'm running mods.


I've seen the game on PS4 and it definitely looks noticeably worse than PC ultra settings. My brother who has it on PS4 says the same. I forget what exactly looks worse though, it has been a while.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> A friend of mine, despite my efforts, plays his games on a PS4. The other night he came over while I was playing some Fallout, stock, no mods. He just quietly watched for 10 minutes, I did not realize the wife had let him in. When he finally spoke he said to me, and I quote, "Okay now I get it, help me build a gaming PC."
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, my wife plays on ps4, 32 inch 1080p, and the game looks almost identical to mine on 27inch 1440p ultra settings. we can only tell them apart when I'm running mods.
Click to expand...

My only dispute of this is in large scale battles. Stuttering is very noticeable with all the bodies running around in high texture areas. Console settings aren't really on par with even entry level Graphics gaming desktops. Kind of reminded me of bad SLI/xFire drivers the way RadBrad's stuttering occurred.









Of course some experiences may vary, since things like ambient temps can contribute to this. Dunno if dude was running the game in an already warm environment or if he was running his AC full tilt. Is the system sitting below a window and was sunlight magnified through said window? Dunno. I just know what I witnessed over 33 Videos. Heck maybe he didn't get the latest update. I do know that his run through was around time of launch so I'm sure they've had a few updates since then.









~Ceadder


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My only dispute of this is in large scale battles. Stuttering is very noticeable with all the bodies running around in high texture areas. Console settings aren't really on par with even entry level Graphics gaming desktops. Kind of reminded me of bad SLI/xFire drivers the way RadBrad's stuttering occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course some experiences may vary, since things like ambient temps can contribute to this. Dunno if dude was running the game in an already warm environment or if he was running his AC full tilt. Is the system sitting below a window and was sunlight magnified through said window? Dunno. I just know what I witnessed over 33 Videos. Heck maybe he didn't get the latest update. I do know that his run through was around time of launch so I'm sure they've had a few updates since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, stuttering is very noticeable on the PS4.


----------



## inedenimadam

I think Bethesda change some of the file structure with the latest update to the beta







my sugar bombs dont look like sugar smacks anymore, but my unique character tattoos still show up.

I know, its BETA, I will just shut up now.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think Bethesda change some of the file structure with the latest update to the beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sugar bombs dont look like sugar smacks anymore, but my unique character tattoos still show up.
> 
> I know, its BETA, I will just shut up now.


But why, your incites are so insightful

Completed "The nuclear option" and I am still on speaking terms with BOS and Railroad.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Does CrossFire work for anyone? Forcing the Fallout4 profile just makes the game crash on launch for me.


----------



## opt33

In the very latest beta patch can any confirm if Preston quits giving quests. Not sure if bug or by design. The original patch, I restarted, and Preston gave quests as normal. After the most recent patch, I have restarted 2x, and both times preston only gave the first quest, and no more no matter what I tried. Not sure if a bug or by design. The only real issue would be the castle...not sure if castle would work if i soloed it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> In the very latest beta patch can any confirm if Preston quits giving quests. Not sure if bug or by design. The original patch, I restarted, and Preston gave quests as normal. After the most recent patch, I have restarted 2x, and both times preston only gave the first quest, and no more no matter what I tried. Not sure if a bug or by design. The only real issue would be the castle...not sure if castle would work if i soloed it.


I am actually on the castle, but have not gone to do it yet. Next time I boot it up I will travel that way and give you an answer.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am actually on the castle, but have not gone to do it yet. Next time I boot it up I will travel that way and give you an answer.


Thanks...did preston give you the castle quest...or are you just heading there without quest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am actually on the castle, but have not gone to do it yet. Next time I boot it up I will travel that way and give you an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...did preston give you the castle quest...or are you just heading there without quest.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I might have gotten it before the update. kind of been ignoring it since that part of the map was unexplored.. I just got my butt handed to me by the mirelurks. One or two I can handle, 10 of them is a bit much when they cripple and almost kill you with one hit. Might take me a bit to get a "new" quest, but this one progresses fine from the little store infront of the castle.

Edit: I can confirm Preston is still giving me settlement quests.

I have no idea how I am going to take down this queen. I feel like I should fly into space and nuke her from orbit.


----------



## slickwilly

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, but I might have gotten it before the update. kind of been ignoring it since that part of the map was unexplored.. I just got my butt handed to me by the mirelurks. One or two I can handle, 10 of them is a bit much when they cripple and almost kill you with one hit. Might take me a bit to get a "new" quest, but this one progresses fine from the little store infront of the castle.
> 
> Edit: I can confirm Preston is still giving me settlement quests.
> 
> I have no idea how I am going to take down this queen. I feel like I should fly into space and nuke her from orbit.






Frag mines, my first play through I took castle right away and after getting my but handed to me by that queen I decided to whittle her down with mines (best answer on Fallout 4 wiki)

I wanted to turn the Mechanism's liar in to a night club but you are very limited on what you can build there, no stores, no water, no food if you don't have the Green house mod


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> 
> Frag mines, my first play through I took castle right away and after getting my but handed to me by that queen I decided to whittle her down with mines (best answer on Fallout 4 wiki)
> 
> *I wanted to turn the Mechanism's liar in to a night club but you are very limited on what you can build there, no stores, no water, no food if you don't have the Green house mod*


These should help with the water and stores.

Mechanist's Lair Full Settlement

Water Sources Expanded


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

If you guys haven't heard of this mod, you should really install it. It's called Load Accelerator. Basically it removes vsync during load screens and cuts down the load times tremendously. Really really helpful. Between that, ENBboost, and Shadowboost my game loads quicker, stutters less, and performs much better.

URL: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/10283/?


----------



## Alvarado

And it begins!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> And it begins!


Nice! By the time I get back to Fallout 4 it will actually be a great game thanks to modders and updates.


----------



## bombastinator

any news at all on G.E.C.K./creation kit? starting to think its vaporware.

also NMM seems to have flaked on me somehow. Now all mod downloads are coming up incomplete. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> any news at all on G.E.C.K./creation kit? starting to think its vaporware.
> 
> also NMM seems to have flaked on me somehow. Now all mod downloads are coming up incomplete. Any suggestions?


Did you look over my post? Its about to hit beta...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> any news at all on G.E.C.K./creation kit? starting to think its vaporware.
> 
> also NMM seems to have flaked on me somehow. Now all mod downloads are coming up incomplete. Any suggestions?


Ditch that zero, and get with a HERO.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Did you look over my post? Its about to hit beta...


I missed that it was a hyperlink. I'm not a modder so it probably doesn't apply to me. At least it really is on track though. if its still in private beta they likely have a few more months to go then, but at least its happening.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ditch that zero, and get with a HERO.


Sadly things that end up in the overwrite folder can't be used , FO4Edit for example. The overwrite function of mod organizer 2 isn't in yet.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ditch that zero, and get with a HERO.


alpha builds scare me. im just a user not a coder. I cant even get my wifi working on my linux box because i don't know enough to be able to convert a redhat build package into an Xubuntu one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ditch that zero, and get with a HERO.
> 
> 
> 
> alpha builds scare me. im just a user not a coder. I cant even get my wifi working on my linux box because i don't know enough to be able to convert a redhat build package into an Xubuntu one.
Click to expand...

yeah, its alpha, but it is pretty stable. I am no coder either. NMM is always a mess. Every time they get close to getting it right, they just muff it up again. NMM just tries to be too much to too many things, and doesn't get any of them right.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> These should help with the water and stores.
> 
> Mechanist's Lair Full Settlement
> 
> Water Sources Expanded


Funny thing happened in the Mechanist's lair, I went back to reassign the settlers I had sent there and one of them was to busy pumping water at a pump that did not exist, she was working it over the pipe pit just under the Mechanist's computer lab.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So what is the point of Mechanist Lair. Like what am I supposed to be able to do there?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So what is the point of Mechanist Lair. Like what am I supposed to be able to do there?


Currently with out mods, nothing other than building robots; I wanted to turn it in to a night club and with mods it can be


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I missed that it was a hyperlink. I'm not a modder so it probably doesn't apply to me. At least it really is on track though. if its still in private beta they likely have a few more months to go then, but at least its happening.


I don't think it's going to take that long. Aside from the survival patch, Bethesda's betas seem to take place when the content is pretty much finished. My guess is that it'll still be released sometime this month.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Currently with out mods, nothing other than building robots; I wanted to turn it in to a night club and with mods it can be


OK, I kept wondering if I was missing something.


----------



## moocowman

Finally broke the game with 255 active mods (mod items started to disappear and started getting CtDs consistently) which I believe is the max amount that you can use anyway. Time to start from scratch!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Finally broke the game with 255 active mods (mod items started to disappear and started getting CtDs consistently) which I believe is the max amount that you can use anyway. Time to start from scratch!


It's easy to get carried away. I go through the Nexus saying "I want that one and that one and that one and that one and that one" until I completely destroy anything related to Fallout 4 on my HDD.


----------



## slickwilly

Anyone playing with Wasteland workshop yet? kinda of curious as to how much it will bring to the workshop and also if it is going to break any of my current mods and since it is going to be a few hours before I get home to see for my self i am hoping to get my answers vicariously through this lot.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Finally broke the game with 255 active mods (mod items started to disappear and started getting CtDs consistently) which I believe is the max amount that you can use anyway. Time to start from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to get carried away. I go through the Nexus saying "I want that one and that one and that one and that one and that one" until I completely destroy anything related to Fallout 4 on my HDD.
Click to expand...

Ditto, I actually have a borked install right now on my current play through...I have been playing it anyway since it is the BETA and I am going to nuke the whole install anyway once we get GECK and everything out of BETA. This is what I get for forcing mods into the BETA survival, I am missing the modders resource .esms since there is no way to load them, so I had to take out all dependencies, however I forgot to remove mods dependent on the dependencies of the .esm mods. So I am screwed 3 ways til Friday...but if I try and scrub my save, I end up naked with sttrange artifacts







I will just play it til it CTDs constant and give up.


----------



## slickwilly

I just updated a few of my mods, seems the mod authors got a hold of the beta G.E.C.K. and fixed the NPC nav-mesh issues, now some of the affects of my mods are missing, not sure if it load order related or if the mod files have been over written, one such mod is Home maker, I like the concrete walls in that mod, the ones that look like a prison wall, after updating Snap to build last night I couldn't find the fence in the work shop anymore, the walls I had constructed before the update are still there. I didn't run LOOT after the update so maybe that is my issue


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone picked up the home run bat yet?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> It's easy to get carried away. I go through the Nexus saying "I want that one and that one and that one and that one and that one" until I completely destroy anything related to Fallout 4 on my HDD.


Agreed. At first I was just getting carried away, but then I learned more about mod organization and intentionally tried to see how far I could get without breaking the game while avoiding using sorting or merging tools and sorting everything manually. It worked out great until I hit that 255 active plugin limit and a bunch things just decided to stop working and I wasn't able to fix it without reverting back to a previous backup of the game's files.

This time around, I'm going to be much more careful and use whatever tools to make things work as flawlessly as possible. Although, I'm probably going to start from scratch again once the GECK comes out.


----------



## opt33

3rd time have restarted this beta...each time I restarted the game, Preston does not give you any quests after the first one. According to some bethesda forum member it was a bug from most recent patch caused by fixing supply lines, and they are working to fix. But I kind of like this bug...unless it prevents me from using the castle. Getting ready to restart 4th time...I was just about to get railroad dia cache, and decided to take an unfamiliar shortcut which would have saved me a couple of minutes...got nuked out of nowhere...lesson learned.


----------



## slickwilly

OK, so it has been a few hours since Wasteland workshop went live and still no videos with real in game content, that has to be some kind of video game review record


----------



## Tisser12

Woo more DLC! I just got the castle mission last night actually, but I think I'm gonna wait a little while before I take that over.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

DL'ing Wasteland Workshop now... How is it?

PS there is already a SK patch for it.


----------



## Alvarado

I'm downloading it to and getting my mod setup so it'll be awhile before I get to play around with it.


----------



## slickwilly

Got it and tried it out just to see what it brings to the game, not bad for 5 bucks, I have donated a 5 spot for mods before and that is just what Wasteland workshop is a mod, currently most of the mods don't bring anything new to the game they just give us access to things we could not use that where already in the game.

(edit)
I noticed a lot of issues with some of my items in the work shop missing, mostly from the "home maker" mod, I stripped NNM completely out of my files, deleted all off line content for FO4 and re-downloaded the game files for a clean start, Homemaker is not fully compatible with SK (Settlement keywords) and make conflict with other mods that are, I will be leaving HM out this time, the only thing I was using was those amazing fences (aka prison walls) and they disappeared from the fences category anyway.
So for Settlement mods I will use Spring cleaning, SK, Snap & build and maybe Stack able walls, all other mods I will use are crafting, clothing, Armor and visual mods.

Wasteland workshop adds 2 items I find of interest for the average player, an electric water pump that adds 10 water that does not require standing water for placement, how ever it does require dirt, there is also a square planter box that you can put all most anywhere, it will hold 4 Muta fruit bushes.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got it and tried it out just to see what it brings to the game, not bad for 5 bucks, I have donated a 5 spot for mods before and that is just what Wasteland workshop is a mod, currently most of the mods don't bring anything new to the game they just give us access to things we could not use that where already in the game.
> 
> (edit)
> I noticed a lot of issues with some of my items in the work shop missing, mostly from the "home maker" mod, I stripped NNM completely out of my files, deleted all off line content for FO4 and re-downloaded the game files for a clean start, Homemaker is not fully compatible with SK (Settlement keywords) and make conflict with other mods that are, I will be leaving HM out this time, the only thing I was using was those amazing fences (aka prison walls) and they disappeared from the fences category anyway.
> So for Settlement mods I will use Spring cleaning, SK, Snap & build and maybe Stack able walls, all other mods I will use are crafting, clothing, Armor and visual mods.
> 
> Wasteland workshop adds 2 items I find of interest for the average player, an electric water pump that adds 10 water that does not require standing water for placement, how ever it does require dirt, there is also a square planter box that you can put all most anywhere, it will hold 4 Muta fruit bushes.


hmm....homemaker IS compatible with SK. Its got a patch for it in homemaker's installer.

Edit: 

See.


----------



## slickwilly

Yes it does have a patch but there are still menu issues which I mentioned, sad really, because I liked several items in HM but with SK installed the menu for those items is missing, the HM cement fences are missing as is HM's warehouse parts, I know the mod still works as the fences and warehouses I constructed before installing SK are still there but I can not build anymore, I imagine Novacoru will take care of this when she has time but as she stated in the HM forum section she recently started a new job and doesn't really have time to take care of this mod anymore, once again RL gets in the way. I like the cement fence in that mod as well as the half foundation block for the warehouse, it made for a nice wall when the ground was to uneven for the actual fence

Settlement keywords Settlement keyword page

(edit)
Alvarado I read your pic of the options form and now I see that the missing menu is by design to keep HM working with SK and all mods using SK, this makes it all but useless to me, still a good mod though


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Yes it does have a patch but there are still menu issues which I mentioned, sad really, because I liked several items in HM but with SK installed the menu for those items is missing, the HM cement fences are missing as is HM's warehouse parts, I know the mod still works as the fences and warehouses I constructed before installing SK are still there but I can not build anymore, I imagine Novacoru will take care of this when she has time but as she stated in the HM forum section she recently started a new job and doesn't really have time to take care of this mod anymore, once again RL gets in the way. I like the cement fence in that mod as well as the half foundation block for the warehouse, it made for a nice wall when the ground was to uneven for the actual fence
> 
> Settlement keywords Settlement keyword page
> 
> (edit)
> Alvarado I read your pic of the options form and now I see that the missing menu is by design to keep HM working with SK and all mods using SK, this makes it all but useless to me, still a good mod though


I see sorry to hear that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Found some cool Power Armor Tesla Torso and arms. Found the Automatron DLC to be pretty fun



Meet Gojira, a Giant Deathclaw.


Going to try the Wasteland DLC today, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Found some cool Power Armor Tesla Torso and arms. Found the Automatron DLC to be pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Gojira, a Giant Deathclaw.
> 
> 
> Going to try the Wasteland DLC today, looks like a lot of fun.


Are your settlements being raided, are your settlers being extorted by raiders? if the answer is yes then we have the offer for you, try one of our Robotic workshops, create a but kicking sentry bot with rocket launchers on both shoulders and assign him to a guard post, they don't need to eat or sleep and will chew up your average Raider for lunch.
This statement does not apply to well armed Gunners or members of the rust devils gang who may be better armed than your average pre-war Chinese infantry soldier. Roboco accepts no responsibility for damage to settlements and or settlers.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Found some cool Power Armor Tesla Torso and arms. Found the Automatron DLC to be pretty fun
> 
> Meet Gojira, a Giant Deathclaw.
> 
> 
> Going to try the Wasteland DLC today, looks like a lot of fun.


For a minute I thought that came with the wasteland shop dlc, I was like, dude! spoilers. Before posting though I googled, turns out its just a modded deathclaw.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> For a minute I thought that came with the wasteland shop dlc, I was like, dude! spoilers. Before posting though I googled, turns out its just a modded deathclaw.


Lol, funny thing is I thought so too. I added both the HD texture and Giant deathclaw mod last week, but didn't encounter one until today.


----------



## moocowman

I probably won't get to play WW until Wednesday.









On the topic of Homemaker, the load order seems to matter a lot. For me it had to be one of the first settlement expansion mods in my load order just after settlement keywords and concealed armor in order to see everything. I don't recall if I was using the SK or non SK version, though. This was also before WW so I don't know how that affects it.

Hopefully the GECK will make it so someone can make a mod that allows for separate categories for each settlement mod.


----------



## Alvarado

Speaking of homemaker and wasteland workshop. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11899/? A patch to allow workshop, homemaker, SK to work together.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

That mod has a bunch of errors in it. I checked it in Fo4Edit and it has bad references.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> That mod has a bunch of errors in it. I checked it in Fo4Edit and it has bad references.


Are there any good alternatives? I know that there are mods like SSEX and Alternate Settlements but I'm not sure how they compare quality wise. I just picked Homemaker because it was the first to have real recipes for objects when the game first came out and I just kinda stuck with it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't think there are any compatibility patches for use with WW just yet. I'm sure there will be in a few days.

Personally I use SSEX, Homemaker, and Alternate Settlements all together. Alternate Settlements adds in a lot of new things, SSEX and Homemaker use mostly vanilla assets.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> That mod has a bunch of errors in it. I checked it in Fo4Edit and it has bad references.


Good to know I just added into my load order (haven't started yet) guess I'll be taking it out.


----------



## moocowman

Oops.. Didn't realize you were talking about the mod he posted.


----------



## slickwilly

The issue I am having with home maker is by design, the mod author patched it to work with SK, the way this was done is by turning off the menus that conflict with SK, all the stuff I really like in that mod where in those closed menus (sad panda) I had both Snap and build, plus home maker with out issue until SK went main stream and most other mods started requiring it, that is when my issue started


----------



## moocowman

Is there full compatibility for mods in the survival beta yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love concrete and the new fusion reactor


----------



## moocowman

I'm trying to set up all my mods so I can start a new character and see what WW adds. I just need to decide whether or not I want to try out the survival beta. If there isn't full compatibility with mods then I won't.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I'm trying to set up all my mods so I can start a new character and see what WW adds. I just need to decide whether or not I want to try out the survival beta. If there isn't full compatibility with mods then I won't.


Survival BETA has zero mod support. I square peg-round hole'd a good many mods in, but any that rely on .esm files are absolutely impossible, which unfortunately both of the big keyword mods are, and any mods that rely on them will be missing masters and also fail to function. Its a bit of a cascade effect. Only .esp mods with no dependencies, and texture mods are doable. And I actually think that some texture paths have been changed too...

TLDR:
Oh no! Where did my mods go!?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Survival BETA has zero mod support. I square peg-round hole'd a good many mods in, but any that rely on .esm files are absolutely impossible, which unfortunately both of the big keyword mods are, and any mods that rely on them will be missing masters and also fail to function. Its a bit of a cascade effect. Only .esp mods with no dependencies, and texture mods are doable. And I actually think that some texture paths have been changed too...
> 
> TLDR:
> Oh no! Where did my mods go!?


Okay, thanks! No survival it is.

I hope the full patch is released soon because I've had a really bad craving to play a good single player survival game for quite some time now. There really aren't enough of them, especially in-depth ones, and I've played through the STALKER games like 10x each with various mod packs.


----------



## Alvarado

Technically you can use esm files by merging them into the automatron dlc if you have it.

Edit: Also this. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11479/?


----------



## inedenimadam

That's a cheap way to get esm data in, but you still have to edit your other mods to point to the merged esm instead of the original as master.


----------



## slickwilly

No console in survival mod, how am I supposed to get my exploding ammo mini gun, sniper rifle and 10mm auto pistol, I can not survive the hostilities of the common wealth with out my dynamite infused bullets.

~ xxxxxxxx.amod yyyyyyyy, ~ pick up weapon, now that's what I'm talking about! My char says that every time I mod the mini gun.

I imagine they shut the console down so you could not use TGM and burn through the game, speaking of god mod I have noticed the few times I have turned it on and for got to turn it back off that unlike Skyrim you continue to earn XP while in god mod, Skyrim you didn't


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> No console in survival mod, how am I supposed to get my exploding ammo mini gun, sniper rifle and 10mm auto pistol, I can not survive the hostilities of the common wealth with out my dynamite infused bullets.
> 
> ~ xxxxxxxx.amod yyyyyyyy, ~ pick up weapon, now that's what I'm talking about! My char says that every time I mod the mini gun.
> 
> I imagine they shut the console down so you could not use TGM and burn through the game, speaking of god mod I have noticed the few times I have turned it on and for got to turn it back off that unlike Skyrim you continue to earn XP while in god mod, Skyrim you didn't


You can bake in console commands to obtain otherwise unobtainable items like your specialty ammo using the same method as enabling .esp mods.


----------



## Alvarado

Or you can use this to hotkey any console command.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Meh, I don't get the whole point of disabling "cheating" for a single player game. It's like people who are against having toggles for the options in Survival - who really cares? Let the player choose how they want to play.

We're all just going to mod out features that we don't like any way.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh, I don't get the whole point of disabling "cheating" for a single player game. It's like people who are against having toggles for the options in Survival - who really cares? Let the player choose how they want to play.
> 
> We're all just going to mod out features that we don't like any way.


Well, if you don't play the way I want you to, what's the point of playing at all?


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Meh, I don't get the whole point of disabling "cheating" for a single player game.


I do not get the point of cheating in a single player game. Your not in competition with anyone but the game, I mean rise to the challenge. I guess some are to lazy to actually work for the win.


----------



## bombastinator

this might possibly be true if you were actually achieving anything playijng video games. The issue, particularly with bethesda open woreld games, is there are large amounts of bugs and questionable decisions made about content. So -and-so coder had a bad burrito thursday, so nobody gets grenade launchers, etc..

I.ve got 25 mods or so on my game, and i consider every single one of them a bug fix. There SHOULD have been craftable ammo. There SHOULD have been closer intersection maps, etc.. I dont want to spend another 40 rt hours trying to build a fence around a settlement just because the fencing in the original game is so badly broken as to be non functional.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> I do not get the point of cheating in a single player game. Your not in competition with anyone but the game, I mean rise to the challenge. I guess some are to lazy to actually work for the win.


To have fun with spawning NPCs, creatures and items? Or get yourself unstuck from the many spots in which you can easily get stuck in? Or to have a convenient way to transfer a large amount of items from an old base to a new one? There are many reasons people "cheat" in these games and it's not always about not wanting the challenge. Even if the intention is to cheat in a heated situation, it seems pretty lame to make a passive aggressive remark towards those who choose to do that in their games based on how you want to play your own games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> this might possibly be true if you were actually achieving anything playijng video games. The issue, particularly with bethesda open woreld games, is there are large amounts of bugs and questionable decisions made about content. So -and-so coder had a bad burrito thursday, so nobody gets grenade launchers, etc..
> 
> I.ve got 25 mods or so on my game, and i consider every single one of them a bug fix. There SHOULD have been craftable ammo. There SHOULD have been closer intersection maps, etc.. I dont want to spend another 40 rt hours trying to build a fence around a settlement just because the fencing in the original game is so badly broken as to be non functional.


I don't see how those things are bugs.. I mean, it would have been cool to have NV style ammo crafting and it would have been nice to have a bit more leeway when it comes to placing objects like fences closer to each other without going in the red, but they're not bugs. Those are just features or design choices you would have personally liked to have seen. Calling them bugs is just completely misusing the term (not that it's a big deal, I'm just saying..







).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> I do not get the point of cheating in a single player game. Your not in competition with anyone but the game, I mean rise to the challenge. I guess some are to lazy to actually work for the win.


so you get the point if cheating in a multiplayer game? I agree in singleplayer I don't care what you do but in multiplayer cheating is for weak noobs with the only intention to ruin others games


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so you get the point if cheating in a multiplayer game? I agree in singleplayer I don't care what you do but in multiplayer cheating is for weak noobs with the only intention to ruin others games


I can understand cheating in multiplayer, it can be fun to ruin other people's game and make them scream in fury. Multiplayer is just sillyness after all, usually not meant to be taken seriously unless it's something like CS:GO or SC2. Single player games like Fallout 4 are about immersion and cheating ruins that.


----------



## Alvarado

Screw immersion breaking when something bugs out below the floor and is making a rattling sound in my home. Speaking of Taffington Boathouse, its got a trashcan that always seems to go right below the house, I've so far needed to use tcm three times to get rid of it.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can understand cheating in multiplayer, it can be fun to ruin other people's game and make them scream in fury. Multiplayer is just sillyness after all, usually not meant to be taken seriously unless it's something like CS:GO or SC2. Single player games like Fallout 4 are about immersion and cheating ruins that.


Yep, you certainly can't have silliness in a single player game like Fallout 4. That would be just terrible.









Cheating in multiplayer games is incredibly lame and that kind of stuff is exactly why I don't play them anymore. Too many "plural of a word I can't use on OCN" ruining it for everyone else. You're going way too far just to ruin the experience of every other player in the game.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> I do not get the point of cheating in a single player game. Your not in competition with anyone but the game, I mean rise to the challenge. I guess some are to lazy to actually work for the win.


Video games aren't "work".

I have about an hour after work each day to relax and play videogames. I don't want to waste my time playing and then lose all my progress just because the damn game crashed and I hadn't reach a bed. Or if I have to exit the game for whatever reason, I lose all my progress.

That's not fun for me, that's just work. It has nothing to do with being lazy, it's just tedious. I like to play the way I want to play in a single player game, how does it affect you at all? If I set my carry weight to 10000 does it really make me "lazy"?

I recommend you curb your sense of elitism and watch this video, Gopher makes several great points.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can understand cheating in multiplayer, it can be fun to ruin other people's game and make them scream in fury. Multiplayer is just sillyness after all, usually not meant to be taken seriously unless it's something like CS:GO or SC2. Single player games like Fallout 4 are about immersion and cheating ruins that.


I hope this is sarcasm..


----------



## slickwilly

Is it possible to beat an open world game that has a radiant quest system? I mean this game is never ending.

Without the console in survival mod how are you supposed to fix a broken quests?

I get much enjoyment out of watching super mutants being blown to smithereens by my tri barrel mini gun with exploding ammo, it is really cool once you have leveled up enough to have all the perks for heavy gun and explosives, at that time not even a Mirlurk's shell offers much protection

I use the console to mod weapons, I see it as an FO4 version of weapons enchanting (which I found a mod for by the way)

I use TCL. (toggle collision) TGP (toggle game pause) this freezes the game for screen shots, TFC (fly cam) used for screen shots) TM (toggle overlay) also for screen shots
TGM (god mod) used when I need to jump down from a high place, it doesn't seem to affect XP like it did in Skyrim, I expect that to be patched soon

I use TCL to get unstuck from a bad navmesh; to look under the map for items causing issues with the placing of other items in work shop mod or items stuck under the map causing unwanted noises.

If you really want to cheat your way through this game there is a kill all command that will kill everything in the loaded cell


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Yep, you certainly can't have silliness in a single player game like Fallout 4. That would be just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating in multiplayer games is incredibly lame and that kind of stuff is exactly why I don't play them anymore. Too many "plural of a word I can't use on OCN" ruining it for everyone else. You're going way too far just to ruin the experience of every other player in the game.


There are different kinds of sillyness. With that being said I don't pretend to not understand why people cheat in either single player or multiplayer games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I hope this is sarcasm..


It isn't. It does amuse me to see people take multiplayer games so seriously and yell at the top of their lungs when someone is cheating. It's most amusing in casual multiplayer games of course, like Battlefield and Call of Duty.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It isn't. It does amuse me to see people take multiplayer games so seriously and yell at the top of their lungs when someone is cheating. It's most amusing in casual multiplayer games of course, like Battlefield and Call of Duty.


I agree it can be amusing, but on the flipside it can also be frustrating when others cheat in multiplayer games, even if they're casual games. I actually haven't seen any cheating in BF4, but in GTAO it's rampant.. can't count the amount of times I was minding my own business and some guy kills everyone in the lobby for a quick giggle.

I usually just leave, there's no point in giving them the satisfaction of getting me mad, but that doesn't mean it's not annoying as hell.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I agree it can be amusing, but on the flipside it can also be frustrating when others cheat in multiplayer games, even if they're casual games. I actually haven't seen any cheating in BF4, but in GTAO it's rampant.. can't count the amount of times I was minding my own business and some guy kills everyone in the lobby for a quick giggle.
> 
> I usually just leave, there's no point in giving them the satisfaction of getting me mad, but that doesn't mean it's not annoying as hell.


I think a lot of people are scared to cheat in Origin and VAC games since they don't want their Origin or Steam account banned.

I'd never have an issue with anyone cheating in Fallout 4 just to spawn building supplies, since collecting them is tedious. I'm actually playing Fallout 2 right now and using hacks (999 hp, 250 AC, etc) because I'm not playing the game for combat, and I find the combat to be slow and boring. I'm just playing for the role-playing experience. Of course if there was a remake with gameplay like Wasteland 2 then I wouldn't hack since I actually enjoy that game's combat.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think a lot of people are scared to cheat in Origin and VAC games since they don't want their Origin or Steam account banned.
> 
> I'd never have an issue with anyone cheating in Fallout 4 just to spawn building supplies, since collecting them is tedious. I'm actually playing Fallout 2 right now and using hacks (999 hp, 250 AC, etc) because I'm not playing the game for combat, and I find the combat to be slow and boring. I'm just playing for the role-playing experience. *Of course if there was a remake with gameplay like Wasteland 2* then I wouldn't hack since I actually enjoy that game's combat.


That reminds me of this. http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-09-02-what-if-fallout-4-was-an-oldschool-isometric-rpg





I'd so love to play a modern Fallout CRPG.

Edit: Come to think I've never actually finished wasteland 2 and now that that director's cut released and I own it, might as well give it a go.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It isn't. It does amuse me to see people take multiplayer games so seriously and yell at the top of their lungs when someone is cheating. It's most amusing in casual multiplayer games of course, like Battlefield and Call of Duty.


It is amusing.. until it completely ruins the experience of anyone else who's just trying to play the game normally, not just the select few try-hards that cheaters want to get a rise out of. Then it's just annoying. So is the paranoia that cheating causes in games where cheating isn't even that common. It just adds to the toxicity that is online gaming these days.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That reminds me of this. http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-09-02-what-if-fallout-4-was-an-oldschool-isometric-rpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd so love to play a modern Fallout CRPG.
> 
> Edit: Come to think I've never actually finished wasteland 2 and now that that director's cut released and I own it, might as well give it a go.


Those are cool images. I do actually prefer the first/third person action style though, with open world exploration which I find a lot more immersive, but a Fallout and especially Fallout 2 remake done in either style that is otherwise 100% faithful would be a dream come true.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It is amusing.. until it completely ruins the experience of anyone else who's just trying to play the game normally, not just the select few try-hards that cheaters want to get a rise out of. Then it's just annoying. So is the paranoia that cheating causes in games where cheating isn't even that common. It just adds to the toxicity that is online gaming these days.


it's also naive to to think cheating isn't common...I see it so often it's sad...I'm if the belief that if you can't do something in a multiplayer game you should either learn to play better or accept that you suck...I don't have time to play games often so to go on to a game to have fun and some tard with a wallhack or an aimbot to ruin the balance of the game is frustrating...I'm not a rager by any means but I will leave if it's too much and I accept my spanking as long as it's legitimately earned...the problem I see lately especially with titles like call of duty is you get cheaters banning together and killing a dying game completely because no one wants to play and not have any chance at an actual good game...when there's the or four lobbies in your area and two of them are create filed lobbies and the others are full because the players won't dare leave finally having decent games it's frustrating...but I guess some people have no lives I always secretly hope one day to be able to run rarp on an ip and ban by mac address but it's a pipe dream....dedicated servers solve all these problems unfortunately most game makers are moving to p2p....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Loving Automatron and wasteland worshop.

My bar is work in progress, but my settlers don't care.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's also naive to to think cheating isn't common...I see it so often it's sad...I'm if the belief that if you can't do something in a multiplayer game you should either learn to play better or accept that you suck...I don't have time to play games often so to go on to a game to have fun and some tard with a wallhack or an aimbot to ruin the balance of the game is frustrating...I'm not a rager by any means but I will leave if it's too much and I accept my spanking as long as it's legitimately earned...the problem I see lately especially with titles like call of duty is you get cheaters banning together and killing a dying game completely because no one wants to play and not have any chance at an actual good game...when there's the or four lobbies in your area and two of them are create filed lobbies and the others are full because the players won't dare leave finally having decent games it's frustrating...but I guess some people have no lives I always secretly hope one day to be able to run rarp on an ip and ban by mac address but it's a pipe dream....dedicated servers solve all these problems unfortunately most game makers are moving to p2p....


Who said cheating wasn't common? I said that the paranoia caused by cheaters seeps over into games where cheating really isn't as common. BF4 is a great example of this since it's more common for a legitimate player to be rage kicked for "hacking" than to encounter someone who's actually cheating in that game. I just got tired of all of it along with the general attitude of a lot of gamers so I've decided to say nope to all online multiplayer games for now. It's not worth it when I can get all of my fun without the frustration from single player games.

*edit* Securitron mod for the Automatron DLC!

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11910/?

Hopefully I can get all my mods working correctly so I can try it out.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't see how those things are bugs.. I mean, it would have been cool to have NV style ammo crafting and it would have been nice to have a bit more leeway when it comes to placing objects like fences closer to each other without going in the red, but they're not bugs. Those are just features or design choices you would have personally liked to have seen. Calling them bugs is just completely misusing the term (not that it's a big deal, I'm just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


You make a fair point. Bugs to me might be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can understand cheating in multiplayer, it can be fun to ruin other people's game and make them scream in fury. Multiplayer is just sillyness after all, usually not meant to be taken seriously unless it's something like CS:GO or SC2. Single player games like Fallout 4 are about immersion and cheating ruins that.


I have the opposite opinion for identical reasons


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I have the opposite opinion for identical reasons


Haha, yes I've accepted long ago that opinions on this subject will vary wildly.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Side note, why can we not build a building that shields you from rad storms?

I mean, if our character is building a concrete building it should offer some radiation resistance. From a lore standpoint, what happens to NPCs during radstorms? Do they all just get irradiated? It doesn't make sense to me.

I understand from a technical standpoint that you need to move to an interior cell to avoid the radiation, but it just doesn't make sense to me. There are some pretty hefty concrete buildings that aren't an interior cell and you still get irradiated inside them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Side note, why can we not build a building that shields you from rad storms?
> 
> I mean, if our character is building a concrete building it should offer some radiation resistance. From a lore standpoint, what happens to NPCs during radstorms? Do they all just get irradiated? It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I understand from a technical standpoint that you need to move to an interior cell to avoid the radiation, but it just doesn't make sense to me. There are some pretty hefty concrete buildings that aren't an interior cell and you still get irradiated inside them.


that was a big if I remember correctly it was supposed to have been fixed but don't know if it ever was id look for a mod that addresses it


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Side note, why can we not build a building that shields you from rad storms?
> 
> I mean, if our character is building a concrete building it should offer some radiation resistance. From a lore standpoint, what happens to NPCs during radstorms? Do they all just get irradiated? It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I understand from a technical standpoint that you need to move to an interior cell to avoid the radiation, but it just doesn't make sense to me. There are some pretty hefty concrete buildings that aren't an interior cell and you still get irradiated inside them.


I just imagine that NPCs like traders rush to go inside somewhere or carry anti-rad gear and I deck out any provisioners with anti-rad gear as well for immersion.

Hopefully someone will be able to make a mod that creates safe spots around certain exterior structures when the GECK comes out so players can have places to go during rad storms especially for survival. I don't know how they'd go about doing that with settlements, though. Maybe have to so any building you make with a floor, full walls and ceiling automatically creates a safe spot within its walls?

Also, it'd be cool to have a mod that has non-settlement NPCs like regular traders carry gear to protect themselves that they automatically equip during radstorms as well as have it kill off some non-important NPCs like raiders or scavengers that are stuck outside and spawn random feral ghouls here and there. That could actually add a bit more strategy to survival since any location where raiders are outside would have the weaker raiders killed off creating less opposition when raiding and scavenging those locations. I don't know how possible the last part is, but I think it would be really cool. I'm sure there will be a lot of mods that overhaul how radstorms work to make them more immersive.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Mods like that should totally be doable. We had the "Cold and Wet" mod that introduced face masks and fur gear based on weather conditions. I wonder if that guy is doing FO4


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Side note, why can we not build a building that shields you from rad storms?
> 
> I mean, if our character is building a concrete building it should offer some radiation resistance. From a lore standpoint, what happens to NPCs during radstorms? Do they all just get irradiated? It doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I understand from a technical standpoint that you need to move to an interior cell to avoid the radiation, but it just doesn't make sense to me. There are some pretty hefty concrete buildings that aren't an interior cell and you still get irradiated inside them.


I'm willing to bet its because of the god damn engine that Bethesda refuses to change. We just now got the ability to go under stuff without the rain passing through. Though most of the time it just bugs out and still passes through.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Right, it doesn't make any sense that your character is the only person affected by radstorms.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Right, it doesn't make any sense that your character is the only person affected by radstorms.


Yes and no.

People would have become somewhat resistant to radiation over the 200 years.

Perhaps enough where mild rad storms don't bother them but not enough to walk into a hot zone.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> People would have become somewhat resistant to radiation over the 200 years.
> 
> Perhaps enough where mild rad storms don't bother them but not enough to walk into a hot zone.


Just take 3 Ranks of Ghoulish or do the Cabot House quest.

Im hoping they introduce a DLC that lets you become a Ghoul or Supermutant; Sort of like Vampire/Werewolf in Skyrim.

Ghoul you gain Agility+Perception and Immunity to Rads+Moment Speed
Supermutant you gain natural DMG+Rad Resistance and Endurance+Strength

You could become the Ghoul by maxxing out your Rads and not using a Radaway for 3 days. Supermutant you get some FEV Virus from the institute or Virgil.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> People would have become somewhat resistant to radiation over the 200 years.
> 
> Perhaps enough where mild rad storms don't bother them but not enough to walk into a hot zone.


I don't know how feasible that is.. If we're talking about science, and not Science!, then radioresistance is a thing that may actually be hereditary. I did a little bit of reading here, pretty interesting stuff. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioresistance

As far as the game goes, I think that's a pretty cheap cop-out, it's apparent Bethesda didn't implement it due to either engine limitations or laziness. I'm willing to bet a bit of both. Characters make comments about radiation so it's clear that they are not resistant to it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> As far as the game goes, I think that's a pretty cheap cop-out, it's apparent Bethesda didn't implement it due to either engine limitations or laziness stubbornness to change engines. I'm willing to bet a bit of both. Characters make comments about radiation so it's clear that they are not resistant to it.


Fixed.


----------



## inedenimadam

We are still using windows, which is over 30 years old, with the same concept of "open a window to perform tasks", with mostly incrimental changes along the way, but most code completely replaced or depricated. Yes, there are more advanced and more awesomere graphics insanity engines with better performance, but this is the one that Bethesda knows and has had great success with. I would hate to see them try to port over to cryengine or something. It would be a damned mess.

Side note: Mod Organizer is borked again for me. I dont know why, but NMM is installing mods just fine. I really hate NMM


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Side note: Mod Organizer is borked again for me. I dont know why, but NMM is installing mods just fine. I really hate NMM


MO being broke probably has to do with it being alpha software.


----------



## BeerPowered

Why not manually install mods? It takes time but I just make a ISO of the original files. Then I make a texture mod compilation where I take all the enhanced textures and add them to a single file 7z. Then I do the same for each category of Settlements, NPCs, Weapons, Weather, Lighting, and Misc.

Reverting is better because you don't have files left behind. Reinstalling is easy because you made a ready to go archive that's simply drag and drop.

I only use a mod manager for testing and vetting mods, before I add them to my compilations.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Why not manually install mods? It takes time but I just make a ISO of the original files. Then I make a texture mod compilation where I take all the enhanced textures and add them to a single file 7z. Then I do the same for each category of Settlements, NPCs, Weapons, Weather, Lighting, and Misc.
> 
> Reverting is better because you don't have files left behind. Reinstalling is easy because you made a ready to go archive that's simply drag and drop.
> 
> I only use a mod manager for testing and vetting mods, before I add them to my compilations.


Because if its near impossible to tell what mod added what. Example being mod B needs to overwrite mod A. Another example being if a mod gets updated then having to once again, deal with overwrites. Things like mod organizer allow you to visually see how things are installed and in what order, not to mention it doesn't touch the data folder at all.

Edit: Also zero need for a "compilation" with MO, just install it and tick its box in the UI and go. Don't like it? Just right click its name and remove it, done. No need to deal with the data folder because each mod gets installed into its own folder outside of the vanilla game's data folder.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Side note: Mod Organizer is borked again for me. I dont know why, but NMM is installing mods just fine. I really hate NMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MO being broke probably has to do with it being alpha software.
Click to expand...

It worked just fine until I updated for WW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Why not manually install mods?


With the rate at which I install/uninstall, try new, delete, edit...I really like being able to drag/drop for over writes instead of having to have a perfectly laid plan in advance. If a mod needs a patch, and then needs to be overwritten by other mods...well you have to install every mods behind it. That is why I love MO so much...it really is so easy to work with.

I think I found it anyway, MO is still using the archive invalidation + /string,ect , which means it will need a new version. I dont think I can mod without MO...too tedius.


----------



## Alvarado

After playing skyrim with MO for so long, NMM for FO4 is sure annoying to deal with, ah well.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm willing to bet its because of the god damn engine that Bethesda refuses to change. We just now got the ability to go under stuff without the rain passing through. Though most of the time it just bugs out and still passes through.


What if Bethesda has team working on a new engine behind the scenes while the rest are working on putting games out on the current one? That's what I would do if I had a community that likely doesn't want to compromise on many aspects of these games like having a crap ton of content and a well developed set of mod tools. They either gotta go much bigger or people are going to be super underwhelmed and that's gotta be a really hard thing to deal with when you're on the small side when it comes to team size in triple A game development.

I guess I really can't be that upset anyway because it's still the engine responsible for my favorite gaming experiences.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Because if its near impossible to tell what mod added what. Example being mod B needs to overwrite mod A. Another example being if a mod gets updated then having to once again, deal with overwrites. Things like mod organizer allow you to visually see how things are installed and in what order, not to mention it doesn't touch the data folder at all.
> 
> Edit: Also zero need for a "compilation" with MO, just install it and tick its box in the UI and go. Don't like it? Just right click its name and remove it, done. No need to deal with the data folder because each mod gets installed into its own folder outside of the vanilla game's data folder.


Its not impossible if you open the 7z and look at the contents.

NMM and MO can screw things up. NMM way way more the MO but it happens. Especially when you get to the 150 mod range and need to use bashed patches.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Its not impossible if you open the 7z and look at the contents.
> 
> NMM and MO can screw things up. NMM way way more the MO but it happens. Especially when you get to the 150 mod range and need to use bashed patches.


Hell if you can remember what got overwritten and in what order then wow, that's some memory you got. Otherwise your just making modding life harder and take long for the sake of doing things "manually" Also not sure where your getting that going over 150 plugins in skyrim can screw things up. Skyrim really only tanks when you got a million scripted mods going and firing off at one after another. As far as bash patching goes, your not suppose to merge everything into it.

Edit: Forgot to mention that the other thing that could cause skyrim dying an crashing is just a certain mod not liking each other but once again that is easy to find with just A, reading the mod description and B, using MO to spot the last thing you installed.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hell if you can remember what got overwritten and in what order then wow, that's some memory you got. Otherwise your just making modding life harder and take long for the sake of doing things "manually" Also not sure where your getting that going over 150 plugins in skyrim can screw things up. Skyrim really only tanks when you got a million scripted mods going and firing off at one after another. As far as bash patching goes, your not suppose to merge everything into it.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that the other thing that could cause skyrim dying an crashing is just a certain mod not liking each other but once again that is easy to find with just A, reading the mod description and B, using MO to spot the last thing you installed.


I use Wyrebash.

Skyrim only crashed for me because I went over the 3GB video memory limit by using too many enhanced textures. I downloaded almost every single one off the nexus after all and sorted through them by individual texture then comparing them. Then putting them in my own compilation pack.

I have also made an bunch of mods/edited other peoples mods/fixed broken mods. I know how to mod pretty well.

Bethesda games have a mod limit. Which is why you bash patch them.

Also once you use a mod you can't just remove it partway through your playthrough. That's just asking for crashes/save corruption. You test it on a Test Save for an hour then decide whether to use it. Then you play your main save once you're sure.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> What if Bethesda has team working on a new engine behind the scenes while the rest are working on putting games out on the current one? That's what I would do if I had a community that likely doesn't want to compromise on many aspects of these games like having a crap ton of content and a well developed set of mod tools. They either gotta go much bigger or people are going to be super underwhelmed and that's gotta be a really hard thing to deal with when you're on the small side when it comes to team size in triple A game development.
> 
> I guess I really can't be that upset anyway because it's still the engine responsible for my favorite gaming experiences.


I mean, they had seven YEARS to do this for Fallout 4...


----------



## Alvarado

To change the topic, Gopher posted his "is it a good game?" after the 500 hour mark.






I gotta agree with him. Looking back at FO4, its gonna be hard doing different playthroughs with different character types and its all because of the god damn 4 dialogue system. Its a scary thought what this means for the next TES and even Fallout.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I mean, they had seven YEARS to do this for Fallout 4...


But would Bethesda debut a brand new engine on a Fallout game? Although, I still don't blame them if they stick to their current engine since it does certain things very well that are important to these games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To change the topic, Gopher posted his "is it a good game?" after the 500 hour mark.
> I gotta agree with him. Looking back at FO4, its gonna be hard doing different playthroughs with different character types and its all because of the god damn 4 dialogue system. Its a scary thought what this means for the next TES and even Fallout.


Things can be changed and improved. This was their first implementation of this new dialogue system.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I mean, they had seven YEARS to do this for Fallout 4...


I'm quite sure they've had the discussion about game engines internally.

Seems they think a constant rewrite/update of the Creation/Gamebryo engine is the best at this point.

Given my rather good experience with FO4 at this point, I can't help but think that it was a good idea. Compared to my first few months with Skyrim, FO4 is so much more stable.

A new engine would bring new bugs and they'd have no experience fixing these bugs.

We also don't really know if there is another engine that would support the mods, the Geck, settlements etc.


----------



## slickwilly

So far my biggest grip the game is not related to game play or design, both are a matter of opinion, I keep experiencing game freezes where the only option is the three fingered salute followed by "end task"
now my problem might be caused by the weapons I am using, it seems to happen more when I face off against 3 or more enemies with my mini gun, you know the one with exploding ammo. Tonight I will try the game with out my modded weapons and see how it works out, I have also heard this crashing is related to your level and this could be true since it doesn't happen till I hit level 20


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> To change the topic, Gopher posted his "is it a good game?" after the 500 hour mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta agree with him. Looking back at FO4, its gonna be hard doing different playthroughs with different character types and its all because of the god damn 4 dialogue system. Its a scary thought what this means for the next TES and even Fallout.


After 130 hours I still find the game extremely enjoyable. I also enjoy it more than Skyrim which I stopped playing at the 300 Hour mark. Its even made me want to go back and Replay NV and 3.

I agree that the weapons are a bit boring, although I think the Syringer can change it up a bit. I hope the upcoming DLC adds more to the combat.

I did my BOS RP where I Killed any and all Synth/Supermutant/Ghoul without hesitation. I marched into places like the Slog and Good Neighbor and murdered everyone. Co-Starring Cait. I will also only be doing 100% exploration on this save file.

Currently I am playing the Survival Beta as a Railroad pro life hippy. Where the institute, raiders and gunners are just the man trying to keep you down. Co-Staring Curie, to make it different I will use the Syringer Rifle

So far on my Second playthrough I do find that no matter what I choose for dialogue the conversation seems to go the same way.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Like in my BOS playthrough I told Desmodina I would never give my life for a synth and basically Synths weren't human. In my railroad playthrough I told her I would give my life for a synth. Both had the same result. She didn't have time for me and talk to Decon.



Still I plan to finish my second playthrough. Then start a third where I join the institute and side with Strong and go melee only.

I can only hope a Project Nevada type mod releases for Fallout 4. Which adds back the New Vegas Weapon decay and movement speed being based on carry load. I also miss the perk system where you have a positive and negative effect for taking it. Like Small Frame giving you +1 Agility but making your limbs easier to cripple.


----------



## obikenobi27

I've decided to wait until the G.E.C.K. comes out until I play Fallout again. I've deleted everything on my system with relations to the game so I can really start clean. I also need to get a cheap SSD to install the game on and hopefully eliminate the awful loading times. This time I will put most of my points into Charisma and see how far I get on survival difficulty.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I've decided to wait until the G.E.C.K. comes out until I play Fallout again. I've deleted everything on my system with relations to the game so I can really start clean. I also need to get a cheap SSD to install the game on and hopefully eliminate the awful loading times. This time I will put most of my points into Charisma and see how far I get on survival difficulty.


Game load times are tied to Frames. so because Vsync is by default turned on. The load times are slow.

Disabling Vsync in the INI will drastically improve loading times. Just be careful not to go over 60 FPS as that can cause the game to become unstable. IE turn up the graphics more till you're at the sweet spot.

Loading is usually 20-30 seconds with Vsync off on a Samsung 840 pro


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Game load times are tied to Frames. so because Vsync is by default turned on. The load times are slow.
> 
> Disabling Vsync in the INI will drastically improve loading times. Just be careful not to go over 60 FPS as that can cause the game to become unstable. IE turn up the graphics more till you're at the sweet spot.
> 
> Loading is usually 20-30 seconds with Vsync off on a Samsung 840 pro


Get Load Accelerator. Disables vsync only for the loading screens. FPS goes to 300 during the load screens and the load times are cut down dramatically.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I've decided to wait until the G.E.C.K. comes out until I play Fallout again. I've deleted everything on my system with relations to the game so I can really start clean. I also need to get a cheap SSD to install the game on and hopefully eliminate the awful loading times. This time I will put most of my points into Charisma and see how far I get on survival difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> Game load times are tied to Frames. so because Vsync is by default turned on. The load times are slow.
> 
> Disabling Vsync in the INI will drastically improve loading times. Just be careful not to go over 60 FPS as that can cause the game to become unstable. IE turn up the graphics more till you're at the sweet spot.
> 
> Loading is usually 20-30 seconds with Vsync off on a Samsung 840 pro
Click to expand...

Whoa...you must be doing something wrong, 20-30 seconds on an SSD?

I get like 4-5 second load times on a standard HDD, maybe 10 tops with a full mod loadout.

link your 3 ini files, maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whoa...you must be doing something wrong, 20-30 seconds on an SSD?
> 
> I get like 4-5 second load times on a standard HDD, maybe 10 tops with a full mod loadout.
> 
> link your 3 ini files, maybe we can figure it out.


I haven't tweaked them at all. I get 60 FPS @ 2560x1440 with these settings and didn't care enough to change them. So I haven't used a tweak guide yet.

Fallout 4.ini


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=en
uGridsToLoad=5
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
bDisableAllGore=0

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1

[Display]
iPresentInterval=1
bDeferredCommands=1
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=3500.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=2000.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
bNvGodraysEnable=1
bDynamicObjectQueryManager=1
bMultiThreadedAccumulation=1
bMultiThreadedRenderingUNP=1

fSAORadius=108.2
fSAOBias=0.6
fSAOIntensity=7.1

fSunUpdateThresholdisplay=0.5f
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0

[HairLighting]
fHairPrimSpecScale=0.02
fHairPrimSpecPow=125.0
fHairPrimSpecShift=0.36
fHairSecSpecScale=1.2
fHairSecSpecPow=160.0
fHairSecSpecShift=-0.40

[SSSSS]
fSSSSSPower = 4.0

[Audio]
bEnableAudio=1

[Interface]
fDefaultWorldFOV=90
fDefault1stPersonFOV=90
fSafeZoneX=15.0
fSafeZoneY=15.0
fSafeZoneXWide=64.0
fSafeZoneYWid=36.0
fSafeZoneXWide16x10=64.0
fSafeZoneYWide16x10=36.0

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingXScale=.021
fMouseHeadingYScale=.021

[Grass]
iMinGrassSize=20
bAllowCreateGrass=1

[ImageSpace]
bDoRadialBlur=1

[Weather]
bPrecipitation=1

[Archive]
sResourceIndexFileList=Fallout4 - Textures1.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures2.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures3.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures4.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures5.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures6.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures7.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures8.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures9.ba2
sResourceStartUpArchiveList=Fallout4 - Startup.ba2, Fallout4 - Shaders.ba2, Fallout4 - Interface.ba2
SResourceArchiveList=Fallout4 - Voices.ba2, Fallout4 - Meshes.ba2, Fallout4 - MeshesExtra.ba2, Fallout4 - Misc.ba2, Fallout4 - Sounds.ba2, Fallout4 - Materials.ba2
SResourceArchiveList2=Fallout4 - Animations.ba2
sResourceDataDirsFinal=
SGeometryPackageList=Fallout4 - Geometry.csg
SCellResourceIndexFileList=Fallout4.cdx
SResourceArchiveMemoryCacheList= Fallout4 - Misc.ba2, Fallout4 - Shaders.ba2, Fallout4 - Interface.ba2, Fallout4 - Materials.ba2

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=2.5000

[Pathfinding]
fWarpMaxTime=4
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=0
bReflectLODLand=0
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=0



Fallout4Custom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Display]
iLocation X=0
iLocation Y=0

[Archive]
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sResourceDataDirsFinal=



Fallout4Prefs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Display]
flocalShadowMapHalveEveryXUnit=750.0000
focusShadowMapDoubleEveryXUnit=450.0000
fShadowBiasScale=1.0000
fDirShadowDistance=20000.0000
fShadowDistance=20000.0000
uiOrthoShadowFilter=3
uiShadowFilter=3
iShadowMapResolution=4096
uPipboyTargetHeight=700
uPipboyTargetWidth=876
iVolumetricLightingQuality=3
bVolumetricLightingEnable=1
bSAOEnable=1
iDirShadowSplits=3
bVolumetricLightingForceCasters=0
iTiledLightingMinLights=40
bComputeShaderDeferredTiledLighting=1
iMaxFocusShadowsDialogue=4
iMaxFocusShadows=4
bForceIgnoreSmoothness=0
fBlendSplitDirShadow=48.0000
bSinglePassDirShadow=1
bEnableWetnessMaterials=1
fTessFactorMaxDistanceScale=100.0000
sAntiAliasing=TAA
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODFadeScalar=1.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1950.0000
fInteriorMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=2600.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=999999.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=999999.0000
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bTopMostWindow=0
bMaximizeWindow=0
bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=1440
iSize W=2560
bAllowShadowcasterNPCLights=0
iScreenShotIndex=3
fMaxFocusShadowMapDistance=450.0000
bPrecipitationOcclusion=1
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bEnableRainOcclusion=1
iAdapter=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
bScreenSpaceBokeh=1
bMBEnable=1
bLensFlare=1
[Pipboy]
fPipboyEffectColorB=1.0000
fPipboyEffectColorG=0.9705
fPipboyEffectColorR=0.9705
[VATS]
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectHighlightPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectPAColorB=0.4100
fModMenuEffectPAColorG=0.8200
fModMenuEffectPAColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorB=0.0050
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorG=0.7000
fModMenuEffectHighlightColorR=1.0000
fModMenuEffectColorB=0.0050
fModMenuEffectColorG=0.7000
fModMenuEffectColorR=1.0000
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[LightingShader]
bScreenSpaceSubsurfaceScattering=1
bScreenSpaceReflections=1
[General]
bGamepadEnable=1
bPipboyCompanionEnabled=0
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
uGridsToLoad=5
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
iHUDColorB=1
iHUDColorG=178
iHUDColorR=255
bDialogueCameraEnable=1
bShowCompass=1
uHUDActiveEffectWidget=2
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=0.6667
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
[GamePlay]
iDifficulty=5
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=0.6500
uID4=138006
fVal3=0.6500
uID3=1007612
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=94881
fVal1=0.6500
uID1=466532
fVal0=0.6500
uID0=554685
[Water]
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel2Distance=110000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=90000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=60000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=10.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
[NVHBAO]
bEnable=1
fBackgroundAOViewDepth=750.0000
bBackgroundAOEnable=1
fDepthThresholdSharpness=100.0000
fDepthThresholdMaxViewDepth=500.0000
bDepthThresholdEnable=0
iDepthClampModeEnum=0
fCoarseAO=1.0000
fDetailAO=0.6500
fBlurSharpnessProfileBackgroundViewDepth=1.0000
fBlurSharpnessProfileForegroundViewDepth=0.0000
fBlurSharpnessProfileForegroundSharpnessScale=4.0000
bBlurSharpnessProfileEnable=0
fBlurSharpness=16.0000
iBlurRadiusEnum=1
bBlurEnable=1
fPowerExponent=2.5000
fBias=0.1000
fRadius=0.6500
[NVFlex]
bNVFlexEnable=0
iQuality=0
iMaxNeighbors2=64
iMaxNeighbors1=48
iMaxNeighbors0=32
iMaxParticles2=32768
iMaxParticles1=16000
iMaxParticles0=6000
fKillRadius2=4000.0000
fKillRadius1=3000.0000
fKillRadius0=2000.0000
bNVFlexInstanceDebris=1
bNVFlexDrawDebris=1
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
uLastAspectRatio=1
bEnableFileSelection=1



Fallout4Default


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



General]
sLanguage=en
uGridsToLoad=5
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
bDisableAllGore=0

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=1

[Display]
iPresentInterval=1
bDeferredCommands=1
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=3500.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=2000.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
bNvGodraysEnable=1
bDynamicObjectQueryManager=1
bMultiThreadedAccumulation=1
bMultiThreadedRenderingUNP=1

fSAORadius=108.2
fSAOBias=0.6
fSAOIntensity=7.1

fSunUpdateThresholdisplay=0.5f
fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.0

[HairLighting]
fHairPrimSpecScale=0.02
fHairPrimSpecPow=125.0
fHairPrimSpecShift=0.36
fHairSecSpecScale=1.2
fHairSecSpecPow=160.0
fHairSecSpecShift=-0.40

[SSSSS]
fSSSSSPower = 4.0

[Audio]
bEnableAudio=1

[Interface]
fDefaultWorldFOV=70
fDefault1stPersonFOV=80
fSafeZoneX=15.0
fSafeZoneY=15.0
fSafeZoneXWide=64.0
fSafeZoneYWid=36.0
fSafeZoneXWide16x10=64.0
fSafeZoneYWide16x10=36.0

[MapMenu]
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingXScale=.021
fMouseHeadingYScale=.021

[Grass]
iMinGrassSize=20
bAllowCreateGrass=1

[ImageSpace]
bDoRadialBlur=1

[Weather]
bPrecipitation=1

[Archive]
sResourceIndexFileList=Fallout4 - Textures1.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures2.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures3.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures4.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures5.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures6.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures7.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures8.ba2, Fallout4 - Textures9.ba2
sResourceStartUpArchiveList=Fallout4 - Startup.ba2, Fallout4 - Shaders.ba2, Fallout4 - Interface.ba2
SResourceArchiveList=Fallout4 - Voices.ba2, Fallout4 - Meshes.ba2, Fallout4 - MeshesExtra.ba2, Fallout4 - Misc.ba2, Fallout4 - Sounds.ba2, Fallout4 - Materials.ba2
SResourceArchiveList2=Fallout4 - Animations.ba2
sResourceDataDirsFinal=STRINGS\
SGeometryPackageList=Fallout4 - Geometry.csg
SCellResourceIndexFileList=Fallout4.cdx
SResourceArchiveMemoryCacheList= Fallout4 - Misc.ba2, Fallout4 - Shaders.ba2, Fallout4 - Interface.ba2, Fallout4 - Materials.ba2

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=2.5000

[Pathfinding]
fWarpMaxTime=4
iWarpMaxPathFailureCount=3
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=0
bReflectLODLand=0
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=0



my ENB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[GLOBAL]
UseEffect=false

[EFFECT]
UseOriginalObjectsProcessing=false
UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
UseOriginalColorFilter=true
UseOriginalBloom=false
UseOriginalAdaptation=false
EnablePostPassShader=false
EnableDithering=true
EnableAdaptation=true
EnableBloom=true
EnableDepthOfField=false
EnableLens=false

[COLORCORRECTION]
UseProceduralCorrection=true
Brightness=0.5
GammaCurve=1.25

[ADAPTATION]
AdaptationSensitivity=0.5
AdaptationTime=0.5
ForceMinMaxValues=false
AdaptationMin=0.1
AdaptationMax=10.0

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
FocusingTime=0.1
ApertureTime=1.0

[BLOOM]
IgnoreWeatherSystem=true
AmountDawn=0.1
AmountSunrise=0.1
AmountDay=0.1
AmountSunset=0.1
AmountDusk=0.1
AmountNight=0.1
AmountInteriorDay=0.1
AmountInteriorNight=0.1

[LENS]
IgnoreWeatherSystem=true
AmountDawn=1.0
AmountSunrise=1.0
AmountDay=1.0
AmountSunset=1.0
AmountDusk=1.0
AmountNight=1.0
AmountInteriorDay=1.0
AmountInteriorNight=1.0
[TIMEOFDAY]
DawnDuration=2.0
SunriseTime=7.0
DayTime=13.0
SunsetTime=19.0
DuskDuration=2.0
NightTime=1.0
[SKY]
IgnoreWeatherSystem=true
Enable=true
GradientIntensityDawn=1.0
GradientIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientIntensityDay=1.0
GradientIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientIntensityDusk=1.0
GradientIntensityNight=1.0
GradientIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientDesaturationDawn=0.0
GradientDesaturationSunrise=0.0
GradientDesaturationDay=0.0
GradientDesaturationSunset=0.0
GradientDesaturationDusk=0.0
GradientDesaturationNight=0.0
GradientDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
GradientDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
GradientTopIntensityDawn=1.0
GradientTopIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientTopIntensityDay=1.0
GradientTopIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientTopIntensityDusk=1.0
GradientTopIntensityNight=1.0
GradientTopIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientTopIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientTopCurveDawn=1.0
GradientTopCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientTopCurveDay=1.0
GradientTopCurveSunset=1.0
GradientTopCurveDusk=1.0
GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
GradientTopCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientTopCurveInteriorNight=1.0
GradientTopColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
GradientTopColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleIntensityDawn=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityDay=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityDusk=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityNight=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientMiddleIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveDawn=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveSunset=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveDusk=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveNight=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientMiddleCurveInteriorNight=1.0
GradientMiddleColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
GradientMiddleColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonIntensityDawn=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensitySunrise=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityDay=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensitySunset=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityDusk=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityNight=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
GradientHorizonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveDawn=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveSunrise=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveDay=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveSunset=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveDusk=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveInteriorDay=1.0
GradientHorizonCurveInteriorNight=1.0
GradientHorizonColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
GradientHorizonColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
CloudsIntensityDawn=1.0
CloudsIntensitySunrise=1.0
CloudsIntensityDay=1.0
CloudsIntensitySunset=1.0
CloudsIntensityDusk=1.0
CloudsIntensityNight=1.0
CloudsIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
CloudsIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
CloudsCurveDawn=1.0
CloudsCurveSunrise=1.0
CloudsCurveDay=1.0
CloudsCurveSunset=1.0
CloudsCurveDusk=1.0
CloudsCurveNight=1.0
CloudsCurveInteriorDay=1.0
CloudsCurveInteriorNight=1.0
CloudsDesaturationDawn=0.0
CloudsDesaturationSunrise=0.0
CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationSunset=0.0
CloudsDesaturationDusk=0.0
CloudsDesaturationNight=0.0
CloudsDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
CloudsDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
CloudsOpacityDawn=1.0
CloudsOpacitySunrise=1.0
CloudsOpacityDay=1.0
CloudsOpacitySunset=1.0
CloudsOpacityDusk=1.0
CloudsOpacityNight=1.0
CloudsOpacityInteriorDay=1.0
CloudsOpacityInteriorNight=1.0
CloudsColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
CloudsColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
SunIntensityDawn=1.0
SunIntensitySunrise=1.0
SunIntensityDay=1.0
SunIntensitySunset=1.0
SunIntensityDusk=1.0
SunIntensityNight=1.0
SunIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
SunIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
SunDesaturationDawn=0.0
SunDesaturationSunrise=0.0
SunDesaturationDay=0.0
SunDesaturationSunset=0.0
SunDesaturationDusk=0.0
SunDesaturationNight=0.0
SunDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
SunDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
SunColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
SunColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
MoonIntensityDawn=1.0
MoonIntensitySunrise=1.0
MoonIntensityDay=1.0
MoonIntensitySunset=1.0
MoonIntensityDusk=1.0
MoonIntensityNight=1.0
MoonIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
MoonIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
MoonDesaturationDawn=0.0
MoonDesaturationSunrise=0.0
MoonDesaturationDay=0.0
MoonDesaturationSunset=0.0
MoonDesaturationDusk=0.0
MoonDesaturationNight=0.0
MoonDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
MoonDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
MoonColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
MoonColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
[ENVIRONMENT]
IgnoreWeatherSystem=true
DirectLightingIntensityDawn=1.0
DirectLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityDay=1.0
DirectLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityDusk=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
DirectLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDawn=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationSunrise=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationSunset=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationDusk=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorDay=0.0
DirectLightingDesaturationInteriorNight=0.0
DirectLightingColorFilterDawn=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterSunrise=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterDay=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterSunset=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterDusk=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterNight=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterInteriorDay=1, 1, 1
DirectLightingColorFilterInteriorNight=1, 1, 1
AmbientLightingIntensityDawn=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensitySunrise=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensitySunset=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityDusk=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorDay=1.0
AmbientLightingIntensityInteriorNight=1.0


----------



## inedenimadam

hm...you have the lines correct for a quick loadout.
Although, with SLI you might see better results, or at least lower GPU usage running full screen instead of windowed borderless. There is some inherent overhead when you ask Windows to do the frame delivery. Maybe you just have some late game save bloat, kind of impossible to avoid that without resetting cells all over the place.

Fallout4prefs.ini

bBorderless=1
bFull Screen=0
change to
bBorderless=0
bFull Screen=1


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Did you see my post? Get Load Accelerator.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> So far my biggest grip the game is not related to game play or design, both are a matter of opinion, I keep experiencing game freezes where the only option is the three fingered salute followed by "end task"
> now my problem might be caused by the weapons I am using, it seems to happen more when I face off against 3 or more enemies with my mini gun, you know the one with exploding ammo. Tonight I will try the game with out my modded weapons and see how it works out, I have also heard this crashing is related to your level and this could be true since it doesn't happen till I hit level 20


I'm experiencing this as well.

Happened to me twice in a row at the campfire just below Concord.

First time was 3 Super Mutants and it froze during vats usage.

Second time was 2 ghouls during vats.

Back to back. Tried it a 3rd time and I encountered no enemies or freezes at the fire.

Also happened in the super duper mart during vats.

Before survival was added, this didn't happen once in 300 hours of play time.


----------



## moocowman

I really hope the 1.5 patch comes out soon. I'm so ready for Fallout to become the STALKER 2 I've always wanted.









Seriously, I absolutely love this game and it's only going to get better. These games win me over so easily.


----------



## Ceadderman

I remember people suggesting that Bathesda couldn't do atmosphere. From what I have seen on YouTube, seems like they've come a long way since I suggested them taking over Stalker series.









~Ceadder


----------



## moocowman

I got a STALKER vibe from this game quite a few times. Once they announced the survival update, I feel like a few people on the team might be fans of the series.









I fully expect mods that add things like blowouts as well. Modding in general is going to get crazy if console mods brings more people into the modding community.

*edit* I think it's a good time to get a new video card..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I got a STALKER vibe from this game quite a few times. Once they announced the survival update, I feel like a few people on the team might be fans of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect mods that add things like blowouts as well. Modding in general is going to get crazy if console mods brings more people into the modding community.
> 
> *edit* I think it's a good time to get a new video card..


Why would a modder add blowouts? There is no secret super consciousness hidden away, no anomalies, and no man-made generators to turn anomalous energy into a blowout in order to keep people away from somewhere. Although that's not a bad idea for the Institute.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why would a modder add blowouts? There is no secret super consciousness hidden away, no anomalies, and no man-made generators to turn anomalous energy into a blowout in order to keep people away from somewhere. Although that's not a bad idea for the Institute.


Not yet..


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I got a STALKER vibe from this game quite a few times. Once they announced the survival update, I feel like a few people on the team might be fans of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect mods that add things like blowouts as well. Modding in general is going to get crazy if console mods brings more people into the modding community.
> 
> *edit* I think it's a good time to get a new video card..


Survival is serious business. I get 1 shot all the time with full health. Just walking past a building BOOM dead. With no idea where the shooter came from.

I love the lack of fast travel and the lack of saving anytime. I also like the console being disabled. I love the disease and the hunger/thirst.

I wish they would add some things from Fallout NV though like Weapon and Armor Decay, they become less effective as their decay worsens.

I want them to add back the Karma System from New Vegas. So if you steal you lose Kharma even if nobody sees you do it.

I wish they would make the Guns less accurate. In New Vegas you could have a shot lined up perfectly and still miss.

Lastly I wish they would add criticals to all of combat not just VATS, like in New Vegas.


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey all what's the best way to display collected weapons in your houses and settlements? Seems a waste to keep all thousands of awesome captured weapons stored away in my workshop.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey all what's the best way to display collected weapons in your houses and settlements? Seems a waste to keep all thousands of awesome captured weapons stored away in my workshop.




http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/5080/?


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/5080/?


awesome cheers + rep


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I love the lack of fast travel and the lack of saving anytime. I also like the console being disabled. I love the disease and the hunger/thirst.


I hate the no fast travel with a passion.

The rest of survival I really, really like.

I hate no fast travel because you spend too much time simply walking from place to place.

I don't get much time to play during the week. I got about 45 minutes in last night. I had settlements that needed more beds, food or water. So I spent the majority of that time walking between settlements to do what was needed to keep them happy. I had no time to actually advance the game.

Someone on the Beth forums had a great idea. Fast travel between settlements. It's an excellent compromise. You need to reach a settlement to fast travel to another etc.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I hate the no fast travel with a passion.
> 
> The rest of survival I really, really like.
> 
> I hate no fast travel because you spend too much time simply walking from place to place.
> 
> I don't get much time to play during the week. I got about 45 minutes in last night. I had settlements that needed more beds, food or water. So I spent the majority of that time walking between settlements to do what was needed to keep them happy. I had no time to actually advance the game.
> 
> Someone on the Beth forums had a great idea. Fast travel between settlements. It's an excellent compromise. You need to reach a settlement to fast travel to another etc.


You miss out on a ton of stuff by fast traveling. Random encounters, random events, unmarked locations, wonder glue, duct tape etc. Its really detrimental to the game and your overall enjoyment. You may not realize it but it does.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I hate the no fast travel with a passion.
> 
> The rest of survival I really, really like.
> 
> I hate no fast travel because you spend too much time simply walking from place to place.
> 
> I don't get much time to play during the week. I got about 45 minutes in last night. I had settlements that needed more beds, food or water. So I spent the majority of that time walking between settlements to do what was needed to keep them happy. I had no time to actually advance the game.
> 
> Someone on the Beth forums had a great idea. Fast travel between settlements. It's an excellent compromise. You need to reach a settlement to fast travel to another etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss out on a ton of stuff by fast traveling. Random encounters, random events, unmarked locations, wonder glue, duct tape etc. Its really detrimental to the game and your overall enjoyment. You may not realize it but it does.
Click to expand...

This video is a pretty good example of what you might miss in a Bethesda game.




That said, Fallout 4 needs a source of transportation. Even if we can't get a nuclear vehicle, at least let us tame a Brahmin or Mutant Hound. Maybe a Power Armor speed upgrade. I know the BoS has their Vertibird travel which is more immersive, but you still miss all of the interaction at sea level.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I find lots of things personally while trekking about, including this "fireworks" building with tons of gas canisters and launching ramps. You can put canisters on ramps and launch them off.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> You miss out on a ton of stuff by fast traveling. Random encounters, random events, unmarked locations, wonder glue, duct tape etc. Its really detrimental to the game and your overall enjoyment. You may not realize it but it does.


Yeah it seems that some people still don't see that the point of Bethesda games is the exploration, the "travelling" and not the story. Quests are usually nothing special and are instead designed to take you to a distinct place, these games are all about the world, progress is meant to be slow.


----------



## Infrasonic

I get both sides of the argument.

Fact is that mcg75 doesn't have all the time in the world to simply "walk around". Sounds like he doesn't find that part enjoyable and would rather get to the meat and potatoes so to speak. Exploring is an integral part of the experience and I love that but not every one wants to spend all their time doing that.

I'm fine with no fast traveling but I get why that would bother some people. I'm more concerned about the whole "no console" thing. Unless that is just a beta patch thing? Sorry, haven't kept much track of FO4 other than this thread. I haven't played any games other than Brutal Doom for the past few months. Will be back soon though! Building a new rig which will be teh awesome.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it seems that some people still don't see that the point of Bethesda games is the exploration, the "travelling" and not the story. Quests are usually nothing special and are instead designed to take you to a distinct place, these games are all about the world, progress is meant to be slow.


What about when you have to go back and forth discovered locations. Fast travel should definitely be optional.


----------



## Alvarado

New update to the beta.


----------



## .theMetal

So I finally peeled my self away from the division and fired up fallout again.

Some of my mods just kinda stopped working, I got the message loading my game that they were no longer in play. Nothing serious, just like lock pick mod, some clothing items, those type of things. I'm guessing they switched something up on me folder structure wise? I haven't tried to mess with it much, but the files are all the same, every thing still seems to be in place for the mods. I mod manually by the way, no manager of any type. Any suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What about when you have to go back and forth discovered locations. Fast travel should definitely be optional.


I do agree with that.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> You miss out on a ton of stuff by fast traveling. Random encounters, random events, unmarked locations, wonder glue, duct tape etc. Its really detrimental to the game and your overall enjoyment. You may not realize it but it does.


That was Bethesda's logic as well and while it has merit, in some situations it simply doesn't make sense.

20 hours into Survival, I have 6 settlements up and running on the top half of the map with supply lines etc. Because Bethesda has slowed down respawns, the trips between these settlements is nothing but dead space. Concord is empty. Lexington is empty. Everything between is empty. There is nothing left to scavenge or explore.

So let's say I'm at Warwick Settlement. Sanctuary is under attack. I have to walk the entire map to get there to save it. Because I have to get there fast, I have no time to stop to explore anything. That's the part that makes zero sense.

This is a game that is meant to be explored and removing fast travel does nothing for those who like to explore because they've either already done it or will do it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I love the lack of fast travel and the lack of saving anytime. I also like the console being disabled. I love the disease and the hunger/thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the no fast travel with a passion.
> 
> The rest of survival I really, really like.
> 
> I hate no fast travel because you spend too much time simply walking from place to place.
> 
> I don't get much time to play during the week. I got about 45 minutes in last night. I had settlements that needed more beds, food or water. So I spent the majority of that time walking between settlements to do what was needed to keep them happy. I had no time to actually advance the game.
> 
> Someone on the Beth forums had a great idea. Fast travel between settlements. It's an excellent compromise. You need to reach a settlement to fast travel to another etc.
Click to expand...

I'd like to see them have a "guide system" similar to the Stalker series. This way if you need to go go go(!), you can have someone lead you to your destination.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> You miss out on a ton of stuff by fast traveling. Random encounters, random events, unmarked locations, wonder glue, duct tape etc. Its really detrimental to the game and your overall enjoyment. You may not realize it but it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it seems that some people still don't see that the point of Bethesda games is the exploration, the "travelling" and not the story. Quests are usually nothing special and are instead designed to take you to a distinct place, these games are all about the world, progress is meant to be slow.
Click to expand...

See the above. In this scenario, you can take it or leave it. Some people like to be well bedded down at a settlement for the night before they close out their game. I be one of those people. I hate coming into a game to find out that my last save put me in harms way right off the bat.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I get both sides of the argument.
> 
> Fact is that mcg75 doesn't have all the time in the world to simply "walk around". Sounds like he doesn't find that part enjoyable and would rather get to the meat and potatoes so to speak. Exploring is an integral part of the experience and I love that but not every one wants to spend all their time doing that.


That's pretty close to it yes.

It's not that I don't want to explore. I have explored the entire map in my first normal play through.

Survival makes you keep going through areas you've already cleared to reach settlements. There's no longer anything to see or do once they have been cleared.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anything, they should have ramped up spawn rate in Survival mode


----------



## Infrasonic

Thankfully....

...mods.


----------



## DIYDeath

Tried to play Fallout 4 again...I don't know what it is but the game just feels so lifeless. It feels more like a chore everytime I try to play this game. I mean Skyrim felt more full of life for Christs sake...


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Tried to play Fallout 4 again...I don't know what it is but the game just feels so lifeless. It feels more like a chore everytime I try to play this game. I mean Skyrim felt more full of life for Christs sake...


Well, it is post-apocalypse so lifeless is a pretty good description of the game setting.

I think the best way to look at Fallout is more like an archaeological exploration game. I find so much more satisfaction exploring ruins and discovering the way people lived there and finding the things they did much more interesting than playing the quests. You will discover so many things about the pre-war world that you perhaps never knew, as well as discover hilarious happenings in the past / present. Even finding random objects or skeletons laying arround can reveal strange untold stories about what that person was doing as the bombs dropped. You just have to look a little closer at your surroundings and it all fits together like a puzzle.


----------



## inedenimadam

Sounds like the especially is being deactivated. Check your plugin.txt and see if it has been
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Tried to play Fallout 4 again...I don't know what it is but the game just feels so lifeless. It feels more like a chore everytime I try to play this game. I mean Skyrim felt more full of life for Christs sake...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is post-apocalypse so lifeless is a pretty good description of the game setting.
> 
> I think the best way to look at Fallout is more like an archaeological exploration game. I find so much more satisfaction exploring ruins and discovering the way people lived there and finding the things they did much more interesting than playing the quests. You will discover so many things about the pre-war world that you perhaps never knew, as well as discover hilarious happenings in the past / present. Even finding random objects or skeletons laying arround can reveal strange untold stories about what that person was doing as the bombs dropped. You just have to look a little closer at your surroundings and it all fits together like a puzzle.
Click to expand...

This 100%! There is a blown out office buildingWorkhouse in sanctuary concord where the skeleton layout tells quite the story of an office drama unfolding right when the bombs dropped. You just have to slow down enough to look. Survival mode to me is exactly what the game was missing, and forces you into slow rolling through some places you otherwise would have just sprinted through. With the mod "True Stroms Wasteland Edition" I found myslef hanging out in buildings that I otherwise would have just blown through. Those dealy rads will make you jump for cover.

I cant wait for it to all be out of BETA so we dont have to shoehorn our mods in!

Edited for corrections


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This 100%! There is a blown out office buildingWorkhouse in sanctuary concord where the skeleton layout tells quite the story of an office drama unfolding right when the bombs dropped. You just have to slow down enough to look. Survival mode to me is exactly what the game was missing, and forces you into slow rolling through some places you otherwise would have just sprinted through. With the mod "True Stroms Wasteland Edition" I found myslef hanging out in buildings that I otherwise would have just blown through. Those dealy rads will make you jump for cover.
> 
> I cant wait for it to all be out of BETA so we dont have to shoehorn our mods in!


Honestly I loved the no fast travel, cary weight, damage, and lesser ability to spam F5 every single time before entering battle. It slowed everything down to a pace the game really should be played at, instead of hauling butt across the wasteland with no preparation or caution. I play slower in general to really take in the atmosphere and explore literally everything I can in a location, but survival made the journey feel that much more rewarding and at times, frightening.

The only thing I personally don't like is not being to set up a camp or sleep on a couch to save the game. Un-owned beds can be so far away from a location I would like to explore, that dying can be downright sickening and kills the game completely for me. For this reason, I had to stop playing Survival. I only died once in the ~5 hours I played, but it was punishing enough to make me not enjoy it because I lost 45 mins of progress. After clearing out an entire area then being Molotov one banged at the end, I had no willpower to continue on.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That was Bethesda's logic as well and while it has merit, in some situations it simply doesn't make sense.
> 
> So let's say I'm at Warwick Settlement. Sanctuary is under attack. I have to walk the entire map to get there to save it. Because I have to get there fast, I have no time to stop to explore anything. That's the part that makes zero sense.
> 
> This is a game that is meant to be explored and removing fast travel does nothing for those who like to explore because they've either already done it or will do it.


Yeah but I don't worry about settlement attacks. I build enough Laser/Shotgun turrets/Walls that nobody will survive the attack.

Sanctuary I literally built a Wall by going building to building. The only two possible ways to get inside is the Bridge or the Dirt road from the vault. My Turrets are on raised platforms and will decimate anything that gets too close. If I am going to do Settlement Side quests I just Travel with Preston so its easy to turn in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 20 hours into Survival, I have 6 settlements up and running on the top half of the map with supply lines etc. Because Bethesda has slowed down respawns, the trips between these settlements is nothing but dead space. Concord is empty. Lexington is empty. Everything between is empty. There is nothing left to scavenge or explore.


I call BS. No way in 20 Hours you explored everything in between Sanctuary and Warwick.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> The only thing I personally don't like is not being to set up a camp or sleep on a couch to save the game. Un-owned beds can be so far away from a location I would like to explore, that dying can be downright sickening and kills the game completely for me. For this reason, I had to stop playing Survival. I only died once in the ~5 hours I played, but it was punishing enough to make me not enjoy it because I lost 45 mins of progress. After clearing out an entire area then being Molotov one banged at the end, I had no willpower to continue on.


Before Starting the main missions I would do the loop and just go Settlement to Settlement creating supply lines. You go get ADA as your Companion Load her up with 400lbs of Junk and stash it at the nearest Settlement. Since they are Suppliy Lined any settlement can access them. Also loot empty bottles so you can fill them up at the water Spigots.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That was Bethesda's logic as well and while it has merit, in some situations it simply doesn't make sense.
> 
> So let's say I'm at Warwick Settlement. Sanctuary is under attack. I have to walk the entire map to get there to save it. Because I have to get there fast, I have no time to stop to explore anything. That's the part that makes zero sense.
> 
> This is a game that is meant to be explored and removing fast travel does nothing for those who like to explore because they've either already done it or will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I don't worry about settlement attacks. I build enough Laser/Shotgun turrets/Walls that nobody will survive the attack.
> 
> Sanctuary I literally built a Wall by going building to building. The only two possible ways to get inside is the Bridge or the Dirt road from the vault. My Turrets are on raised platforms and will decimate anything that gets too close. If I am going to do Settlement Side quests I just Travel with Preston so its easy to turn in.
Click to expand...

I find building walls was a waste of time. The enemy still spawn inside the houses of sanctuary and bypass any walls you built around them. I just placed 10 or so rocket launchers on top of houses and they killed everything in mere seconds without a need for any walls. If you place a cheaper machine gun turret in the living room of houses, it will help as well.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Before Starting the main missions I would do the loop and just go Settlement to Settlement creating supply lines. You go get ADA as your Companion Load her up with 400lbs of Junk and stash it at the nearest Settlement. Since they are Suppliy Lined any settlement can access them. Also loot empty bottles so you can fill them up at the water Spigots.


I never had any supply issues and I always had my guns modded as far as I could with the perks I had. I always had plenty of food, water, and stimpacks as well.

I dislike using companions in all Bethesda games. I never used them in any Fallout or Elder scrolls games, so Wasteland Wanderer gave me plenty of carry weight for materials and supplies to hoard at sanctuary. As I was going on, I would build a bed and well in each settlement I came across and fill bottles with water. But I'm just not that interested in developing them enough for use of supply lines. I prefer to build up sanctuary and call it good.

I just don't have the patience of replaying 45 mins of game if I make a mistake or get killed by a random molotov cocktail. 10 minutes I could deal with, but not 45.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I just don't have the patience of replaying 45 mins of game if I make a mistake or get killed by a random molotov cocktail. 10 minutes I could deal with, but not 45.


You can save during a mission. For example you sleep in the Bed in Concord, clear the Museum, Sleep in that bed gain, Speak to Preston and fight the raiders off, but don't spawn the Deathclaw, sleep in the bed, then fight the Deathclaw.

Also rockets will kill your settlers, so I don't use them.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Yeah but I don't worry about settlement attacks. I build enough Laser/Shotgun turrets/Walls that nobody will survive the attack.


And I'm sure the rest of us will get there eventually too unless we run out of patience first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I call BS. No way in 20 Hours you explored everything in between Sanctuary and Warwick.


Warwick was simply an example of what could happen not an actual experience.

But as a real example, I was in Diamond City trying to complete confidence man quest when Tenpines Bluff was attacked.

So off I go from DC over the bridge up through Lexington toward Starlight. Run the tracks until I get to Tenpines. What did I encounter on the way? Nothing. The travel time was nothing but a waste of time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spoiler: My transformed Spectacle Island!


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody else love the sack hood?


----------



## obikenobi27

Anybody have an update on the mod API? I here there is a closed beta going around. It's almost the end of April too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That's pretty cool looking!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Anybody have an update on the mod API? I here there is a closed beta going around. It's almost the end of April too.


About a week ago Bethesda has said that the geck was going into beta soon™


----------



## MonarchX

Unofficial patches began coming out. That's great news! The game will be properly patched in about a year or so and by then great GECK-based mods will be released. I actually can't wait, but will have to...


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Anybody have an update on the mod API? I here there is a closed beta going around. It's almost the end of April too.


Since the Survival Beta is releasing with Far Harbor I suspect Geck to release around the same time.

The GECK is in Private Beta alongside Far Harbor on Steam as we speak. Over 1,009 people opted in. No telling how many got a key.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Anybody have an update on the mod API? I here there is a closed beta going around. It's almost the end of April too.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Survival Beta is releasing with Far Harbor I suspect Geck to release around the same time.
> 
> The GECK is in Private Beta alongside Far Harbor on Steam as we speak. Over 1,009 people opted in. No telling how many got a key.
Click to expand...

I can't wait for the mods to start rolling in for real. I have a feeling Fallout 4 will be top 3 on the Nexus.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I can't wait for the mods to start rolling in for real. I have a feeling Fallout 4 will be top 3 on the Nexus.


They already have:




Ransacked Relays and Shuddersome Subways
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12101/?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Unofficial patches began coming out. That's great news! The game will be properly patched in about a year or so and by then great GECK-based mods will be released. I actually can't wait, but will have to...


It's not going to take that long..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Unofficial patches began coming out. That's great news! The game will be properly patched in about a year or so and by then great GECK-based mods will be released. I actually can't wait, but will have to...


The unoffical patch was created with G.E.C.K.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The unoffical patch was created with G.E.C.K.


Not always.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Yeah but I don't worry about settlement attacks. I build enough Laser/Shotgun turrets/Walls that nobody will survive the attack.
> 
> Sanctuary I literally built a Wall by going building to building. The only two possible ways to get inside is the Bridge or the Dirt road from the vault. My Turrets are on raised platforms and will decimate anything that gets too close. If I am going to do Settlement Side quests I just Travel with Preston so its easy to turn in.


on my "normal" survival difficulty play through i made it a point to "dress up" all my settlers and provisioners with my uber hording skillz







especially at the castle where EVERY settler had either a minigun or better weapon (many of the named NPC sporting legendary miniguns capping off with Preston who is stationed at the castle sporting a fully modded explosive minigun







) it was funny to run around and horde as much loot as possible when defending the castle against the institute and the botherhood when they came knockin on castle defense







all i can do is to run from corpse to corpse before they decay since they decay REALLY FAST during defending the castle quests. I had NO static defense structures built since NOTHING survives the settlers defending themselves









IMO building static defense structures is a needless resource sink. they get blown up too easily at higher levels and they simply attract too much attention during an attack. settlers can NOT die if YOU do not personally do any damage to them. the ONLY way a settler/provisioner CAN die is if you have personally done at least 1 point of damage to them during a fight. but if you do not personally use ANY explosive/splash damage during castle defense and have good trigger discipline during the chaos, all they do is take a seat on the ground when they soak up too much damage and stand back up when it's over. i made it a point to give the "dense" mod on all of the chest pieces for them so that Preston doesn't do too much damage to other settlers (except poor dogmeat which i can't give usable armor to







) when he's spraying death down from the wall with his explosive minigun







it's amazing how much a fully dressed settler with ballistic weave and heavy combat armor while sporting a minigun can dish out and soak up







as for companions who are stationed at the settlement (typically sporting full legendary gears...) the fight is even more laughable









settlers, provisioners, and companions do NOT need more then a single ammo when they are stationed at a settlement so it's silly to NOT give every settler/companion at least some form of automatic weapon. the only time you need to swap out the automatic weapon is if when you actually have the companion follow you out of the settlement, at that time it would be best to give them a wounding semiauto .38 pipe / .38 combat rifle which has been THE most effective legendary weapons that companions can wield. something about their hit rate and hit chance just jives well with a wounding weapon. it works better then explosive or kneecapper effects since those tend to do much better on automatic weapons. it's silly to give companions that you take with you automatic weapons since they will simply waste tons and tons of ammo spraying down enemy that are behind a wall... i usually load them up with 1000 rounds of .38 and not worry about it for a long time







if you want to see how effective they can be, try putting a set of sentinel armor with dense chest and strengthened arm/leg pieces on them + ballistic weave hat and undershirt while giving them a wounding .38 pipe weapon and have them go solo a legendary anything









with the NEW survival MODE.... i won't be able to horde anywhere near as much as my normal survival difficulty since i can't fast travel while overweight







this will change my primary hording focus from weapon/armor to cooking chems. cooking/selling chems will be my main method of dressing up my settlers and it will definitely affect how i play the game. it will be HARD not picking up that heavy armor since i'm so used to just looting everything







i haven't started my survival mode game yet since i'm still researching HOW to horde with minimal weight







anyone know of a map that shows the location of every weapon/armor workstation around boston?







if i can't bring the armor back to town, i'd at least like to bring the mods back


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> It's not going to take that long..


Unofficial patches for Skyrim are still being released and although the number of fixes in later releases became smaller, there are still numerous bugs in the game. Fallout 4 is about the same. Even ENB renderer refuses to make new ENB versions for Fallout 4 because of the numerous engine and rendering-related bugs that Bethesda hasn't even touched so far.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not always.


Its uses GECK:
Quote:


> Please read this, you'll be happier for it:
> 
> 1. Yes, this was created using the CK beta. Yes, GStaff has given permission for mods to be posted that used it. NO, we cannot discuss the CK so don't even ask. Your post will be deleted.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Unofficial patches for Skyrim are still being released and although the number of fixes in later releases became smaller, there are still numerous bugs in the game. Fallout 4 is about the same. Even ENB renderer refuses to make new ENB versions for Fallout 4 because of the numerous engine and rendering-related bugs that Bethesda hasn't even touched so far.


He actually doesn't want to create ENB because Bethesda is (for once) releasing frequent patches and bugfixes. Big updates tend to break features of ENB and Boris then has to re-create them. He sees this as a waste of time I agree with him.

If anything he isn't doing official ENB releases now because Bethesda is actually fixing their game.


----------



## MonarchX

The game - yes, although they care far more about adding DLC's and features than fixing bugs. They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game - yes, although they care far more about adding DLC's and features than fixing bugs. They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.




Loving the game right now, with all my mods and wonderful .enb/reshade


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game - yes, *although they care far more about adding DLC's and features than fixing bugs.* They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.


How did you come to that conclusion? Is it just because Bethesda doesn't seem to be working on the specific bugs you want them to yet? Because they're still regularly patching the game and it really doesn't seem like they're working on one thing more than the other.

*edit* Never mind. Don't answer. I'm not even gonna bother since it won't make a difference. You're still going to be all Negative Nancy when it comes to anything Fallout 4 related.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I don't know why the two of you keep replying to him. Just ignore his posts. They are always him whining and contain nothing useful of substance.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know why the two of you keep replying to him. Just ignore his posts. They are always him whining and contain nothing useful of substance.


I like discussion and learning opposing viewpoints and it was a little entertaining at first. It's gotten old though and there's no discussion to be had there so yeah, I'm not going to bother with it anymore.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I like discussion and learning opposing viewpoints and it was a little entertaining at first. It's gotten old though and there's no discussion to be had there so yeah, I'm not going to bother with it anymore.


Done!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know why the two of you keep replying to him. Just ignore his posts. They are always him whining and contain nothing useful of substance.


Because despite opposing viewpoints on most everything, he is never actually trolling. He really believes what he shares, as do I, so he deserves to be a part of the discussion as much as anybody else. He did also turn me on to LUTs in one of his ramblings, so there is some silver lining.

I dunno, he kind of reminds me of my little brother


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Its uses GECK:


Hah! nice one didn't see that bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game - yes, although they care far more about adding DLC's and features than fixing bugs. They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.


Bethesda will never improve a game's visuals after its already out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Its uses GECK:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! nice one didn't see that bit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game - yes, although they care far more about adding DLC's and features than fixing bugs. They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bethesda will never improve a game's visuals after its already out.
Click to expand...

Skyrim Hi-res texture pack?

FO4 HBAO, NVFLEX ?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Skyrim Hi-res texture pack?
> 
> FO4 HBAO, NVFLEX ?


The high res pack was crap, HBAO is nice but I somehow don't think those would please someone like MonarchX.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> The game - yes, although *they care far more about adding DLC's and features* than fixing bugs. *They are NOT improving the rendering part at all and by Boris' opinion, Fallout 4 graphics rendering is horrible.*


Adding gameplay features is less important than improving graphics rendering? Sounds like you need to get your priorities straight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The high res pack was crap, HBAO is nice but I somehow don't think those would please someone like MonarchX.


In this regard the only thing that would please him and many others is a brand new engine. One is needed for Bethesda's future games but they'll never bother sadly.

Someone should make a mod that makes the G.E.C.K. a usable item that greatly improves settlement building, providing only higher quality materials for building and not needing any outside resources and growing vegetation and creating small lakes and other miraculous stuff. But I bet the engine would break with such a mod.


----------



## Alvarado

So this little thing http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12032/? is pretty cool, keep track of settlers, assign them to places, and more. It was made with the beta geck so starting to get an idea of what modders we'll be able to make.


----------



## obikenobi27

Is there a mod to assign settlers to a group of plants or maybe a rectangular selection? It's kind of annoying having a farm that doesn't get farmed. The fact that settlers can only be assigned to one thing is pretty lame.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Someone should make a mod that makes the G.E.C.K. a usable item that greatly improves settlement building, providing only higher quality materials for building and not needing any outside resources and growing vegetation and creating small lakes and other miraculous stuff. But I bet the engine would break with such a mod.


I don't know about the lakes but the rest sounds like it might be possible. Maybe the settlements can be given an upgrade system similar to robots or weapons with the GECK being a workbench where you can get very costly upgrades for your entire settlement like better resource production, more efficient resource consumption, healthier looking vegetation, modified boundaries, etc.. I'm sure at least a few of those things are going to be possible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I don't know about the lakes but the rest sounds like it might be possible. Maybe the settlements can be given an upgrade system similar to robots or weapons with the GECK being a workbench where you can get very costly upgrades for your entire settlement like better resource production, more efficient resource consumption, healthier looking vegetation, modified boundaries, etc.. I'm sure at least a few of those things are going to be possible.


I might look into making it myself when the GECK (tools) is finished, although I'm not sure where I'd get a model from since I can't make that myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Because despite opposing viewpoints on most everything, he is never actually trolling. He really believes what he shares, as do I, so he deserves to be a part of the discussion as much as anybody else. He did also turn me on to LUTs in one of his ramblings, so there is some silver lining.
> 
> I dunno, he kind of reminds me of my little brother


Difference in opinions I suppose. To me, discussion is a two-way street of purposeful conversation. In his case, it's usually an one-sided tirade of rehashed criticism that no one else really gives a crap about and want to keep hearing. Just my 2 cents though and mainly due to the sub-par ignore function of this forum software. Even when I have him on ignore, I can still see his posts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Is there a mod to assign settlers to a group of plants or maybe a rectangular selection? It's kind of annoying having a farm that doesn't get farmed. The fact that settlers can only be assigned to one thing is pretty lame.


clicking "E" in workshop mode doens't work for you?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Adding gameplay features is less important than improving graphics rendering? Sounds like you need to get your priorities straight.
> *In this regard the only thing that would please him and many others is a brand new engine.* One is needed for Bethesda's future games but they'll never bother sadly.
> 
> Someone should make a mod that makes the G.E.C.K. a usable item that greatly improves settlement building, providing only higher quality materials for building and not needing any outside resources and growing vegetation and creating small lakes and other miraculous stuff. But I bet the engine would break with such a mod.


I doubt it. People like him seem to always have something they want to complain about. That said, while I agree that a new graphics engine is eventually needed, do we really trust Bethesda's ability to not make a complete mess out of things trying to learn the new engine for the first few years?









I just want to be able to demolish all the non trashable or store able things on my lands, like rocks, shrubs, power towers, ect. That and drastically increasing building limits so I can make incredible castles worthy of housing the great me!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Is there a mod to assign settlers to a group of plants or maybe a rectangular selection? It's kind of annoying having a farm that doesn't get farmed. The fact that settlers can only be assigned to one thing is pretty lame.


Usually when you assign a settler to a crop, he/she will also auto-harvest a limited number of close surrounding crops as well.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I might look into making it myself when the GECK (tools) is finished, although I'm not sure where I'd get a model from since I can't make that myself.


You could try asking for help on the Fallout modding reddit.

I have a quite a few ideas for mods written down and some started, but I'm trying to keep them a secret for the most part. They're mostly small things but I have a few larger ideas like an interiors project kinda like the AWOP mod from New Vegas that will take me a while.

I really can't wait to get my hands on the GECK.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> You could try asking for help on the Fallout modding reddit.
> 
> I have a quite a few ideas for mods written down and some started, but I'm trying to keep them a secret for the most part. They're mostly small things but I have a few larger ideas like an interiors project kinda like the AWOP mod from New Vegas that will take me a while.
> 
> I really can't wait to get my hands on the GECK.


I want AWOP for FO4 so badly. That's one of my favorite mods ever, of any game. New Vegas really needed it since its world was lacking.

I'd also like someone to overhaul most/all of FO4's subways, since they're all cut off and tiny compared to FO3's massive interconnected ones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd also like someone to overhaul most/all of FO4's subways, since they're all cut off and tiny compared to FO3's massive interconnected ones.


This ^

Just look at this thing, so muc h potential!


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Is there a mod to assign settlers to a group of plants or maybe a rectangular selection? It's kind of annoying having a farm that doesn't get farmed. The fact that settlers can only be assigned to one thing is pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> clicking "E" in workshop mode doens't work for you?
Click to expand...

It does. I can assign settlers. I just wish I could assign them to multiple tasks or a specific area instead.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Just look at this thing, so muc h potential!


Ughhh stop I have to deal with that crappy subway system every day. Yuck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Just look at this thing, so muc h potential!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ughhh stop I have to deal with that crappy subway system every day. Yuck.
Click to expand...

I dunno, for FO4 it seems like an untapped potential that given all the underground bunkers is could be put to use, only having potential breaks in travel as a result of being too close to the surface in the topographical layout.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, for FO4 it seems like an untapped potential that given all the underground bunkers is could be put to use, only having potential breaks in travel as a result of being too close to the surface in the topographical layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Oh totally, I wish they did the subway like in Fo3 where you could actually get around the city by using it. I guess too many people complained about how "hard they are to navigate" even though there were maps posted everywhere...

That post was more a poke at how crappy Boston's real public transportation system is. Constantly breaking down and running late..


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, for FO4 it seems like an untapped potential that given all the underground bunkers is could be put to use, only having potential breaks in travel as a result of being too close to the surface in the topographical layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh totally, I wish they did the subway like in Fo3 where you could actually get around the city by using it. I guess too many people complained about how "hard they are to navigate" even though there were maps posted everywhere...
> 
> That post was more a poke at how crappy Boston's real public transportation system is. Constantly breaking down and running late..
Click to expand...

Honestly, I hated the subway tunnels in Fallout 3. They're ok in Fallout 4, since they are smaller and more unique. The problem with Fallout 3 was the fact it was the same crap over and over with the same gouhls and occasional super mutant. It felt like a chore going through them since there was rarely anything unique or interesting about them to explore.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Adding gameplay features is less important than improving graphics rendering? Sounds like you need to get your priorities straight.
> In this regard the only thing that would please him and many others is a brand new engine. One is needed for Bethesda's future games but they'll never bother sadly.
> 
> Someone should make a mod that makes the G.E.C.K. a usable item that greatly improves settlement building, providing only higher quality materials for building and not needing any outside resources and growing vegetation and creating small lakes and other miraculous stuff. But I bet the engine would break with such a mod.


I said THEY (Bethesda) care more for adding DLC's than for fixing F4 rendering engine...

And I will be quite happy with the game once it gets properly patched (official and unofficial) and mods mature.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Honestly, I hated the subway tunnels in Fallout 3. They're ok in Fallout 4, since they are smaller and more unique. The problem with Fallout 3 was the fact it was the same crap over and over with the same gouhls and occasional super mutant. It felt like a chore going through them since there was rarely anything unique or interesting about them to explore.


Same.

I avoided them whenever possible.

I would like more diverse ones added with mods in FO4. Something like AWOP mod from NV.

Agreed with everyone else that FO4 NEEDS a proper AWOP equivalent. Maybe we can contact the maker of AWOP and make a persuasive mention.


----------



## Alvarado

Looky http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/4612/? Yup, its New Vegas Project Interiors for Fallout 4! Think Boredgunner will be happy to see this.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know why the two of you keep replying to him. Just ignore his posts. They are always him whining and contain nothing useful of substance.


Yes, that's all I do on these forums and I members here actually (as in ACTUALLY for real) pay me $$$ (more recently







) .

You've never even bothered to unbiasly look through my threads because there is a ton of games that I fully enjoy. I enjoyed Fallout 4 too, but I am very critical of it and want it improved. Its not ready for me. If I'm such a negative Nancy then BoredGunner is uber-negative about every recent RPG with exception of Fallout 4 / Skyrim because they don't come close to what he considers a "true RPG". There are a HELL of a lot more recent games on his crap-list than on mine. You're just a F4 fanboy who assumes and makes generalizations on my single critical view of games like Fallout 4 and Dark Souls III.


----------



## inedenimadam

Lets get back on topic.

Has anybody else tried the Modern Firearms Mod ? I feel like its way OP, but I like the variation and a bit of realistic weaponry from modern times.


----------



## Ceadderman

^ I love NV for that reason. I've been watching a lot of YouTube FO4 content over the last couple months and have to say that I did find the lack of 20th century weaponry a bit disheartening. Especially with the lack of a weapon wear system. Given that, there was simply no reason for that lack of weaponry. The NCR had M16s' in NV, so his is one of the reasons why I haven't yet purchased FO4. I'm hoping they get things like this sorted out by time I jump on GOTY in October.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I dunno, for FO4 it seems like an untapped potential that given all the underground bunkers is could be put to use, only having potential breaks in travel as a result of being too close to the surface in the topographical layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh totally, I wish they did the subway like in Fo3 where you could actually get around the city by using it. I guess too many people complained about how "hard they are to navigate" even though there were maps posted everywhere...
> 
> That post was more a poke at how crappy Boston's real public transportation system is. Constantly breaking down and running late..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, *I hated the subway tunnels in Fallout 3*. They're ok in Fallout 4, since they are smaller and more unique. The problem with Fallout 3 was the fact it was the same crap over and over with the same gouhls and occasional super mutant. It felt like a chore going through them since there was rarely anything unique or interesting about them to explore.
Click to expand...

Seems like a reasonably decent source of XP though. Giving you more time to build up before carrying on the quest. It's something that I like to do when starting up a character, by stalking a stationary NPC. I even found areas where I could sneak around(such as first claw dungeon in Skyrim with the dude caught up in webbing) there may not be much to be had but you can't really discount the lack of treasure as a reason to stay out of a subway imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lets get back on topic.
> 
> Has anybody else tried the Moder Firearms Mod ? I feel like its way OP, but I like the variation and a bit of realistic weaponry from modern times.


I did when it first released, Cool concept but it needed polish (animation problems, texture glitches, etc) that you can only get with the geck.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So reviving a legendary monster after you kill and loot it, does NOT cause it to respawn with new loot. I got bored and tried that earlier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Playing with SweetFX

ASCII-Art



Explosion



Nostalgia


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Agreed with everyone else that FO4 NEEDS a proper AWOP equivalent. Maybe we can contact the maker of AWOP and make a persuasive mention.


I'm sure he knows. Right now AWOP has about 28.5k endorsements, amusingly enough 1,337,283 downloads (I say amusingly because that's 1337), and well over 4 million views. I expect a FO4 AWOP somewhere down the line.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'm fairly certain the AWOP creator permanently quit modding back in like 2012.


----------



## moocowman

I'm sure there will be no shortage of replacements for AWOP for FO4.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

No doubt, but in my opinion AWOP for NV was the best mod out there. I liked how it not only added new locations around the world, but added a whole interconnected tunnel system, complete with a story and massive town with god-tier weapons, armor, and enemies.

AWOPNV was the only real challenge for me in New Vegas.


----------



## bombastinator

got a bug her, possibly mod oriented: Institute infiltrators attacking a selltlement, but I cant tell who i9s the bad guy, and no one will die. everyuone is listed as a settler so they just keep getting up. Anyone heard of this before? any suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If I'm such a negative Nancy then BoredGunner is uber-negative about every recent RPG with exception of Fallout 4 / Skyrim because they don't come close to what he considers a "true RPG". There are a HELL of a lot more recent games on his crap-list than on mine. You're just a F4 fanboy who assumes and makes generalizations on my single critical view of games like Fallout 4 and Dark Souls III.


Um, I'm very negative about Fallout 4 since it barely has any role-playing. I just don't repeat myself in every post, which is why everyone is used to your Fallout 4 posts (most are the same) while most people including you aren't even aware of my negativity toward it.


----------



## pez

I literally lost interest in posting in this thread because his posts were causing pages of argument and controversy. Even reported a post for derailing once, but to no avail.

Arguing without making progression or upon deaf ears makes no sense after some point. Sounds like a thread in the 'Rants and Raves' section is needed.

Thank you for pointing out what needed to be said, Bored.


----------



## Alvarado

Think loads of us that post in this thread do some kind of negative opinions on Fallout 4's development. Fallout 4 was a game I was waiting for for such a long time. I was 16 (!) when I first played Fallout 3 all those years ago. Then Get to go in person to see the reveal (yay for living in LA







) Then the painful wait for release only to have it be my biggest game disappointment. Outside of Star Citizen I'm not sure if anything will come close to the level of sadness I got out of Fallout 4.

With that said, I don't go about telling everyone how terrible of a game it is and you should feel bad for playing it.


----------



## moocowman

I'm admittedly a fanboy who loves most aspects of the game but I can definitely see where a lot of people are coming from. It's a very flawed game in certain ways, but also shows a lot of improvements from BGS and how they're handling their games. I would have loved to have seen more unique quests and things like skill/SPECIAL checks along with more weapons and armor variations, but I also enjoyed the story, characters and most certainly the world a whole lot more than FO3 and as a general FPS fan, I absolutely love the combat and find it very satisfying (and hilarious sometimes) and a much needed update. I can't be disappointed by graphics because I already don't get to experience them to their fullest anyway, but even then I still find the game decent looking. And this is all being said before I've gotten my hands on the new survival mode and before the GECK has been released.. This game is going to bring me *a lot* more entertainment and I already have around 400 hours into it across my characters. It was definitely money well spent.


----------



## tristanbear

I enjoy it overall minus the conversation bits as I like to think up my own characters rather than having a preset one, but I found the world very enjoyable to explore!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Um, I'm very negative about Fallout 4 since it barely has any role-playing.


Umm the Game has TONS and TONS of Roleplaying.

You want to join the Diesel Punk Nazi's aka the Brotherhood of Steel and slay all the non-pure humans including their sympathizers.
You can fight against the Institute and BOS and the General Public and join the Railroad and free the Synth people and campaign for Synth rights.
You can make it your mission to restore the Wasteland to something habitable for all of the Human survivors.
You can go underground join the Institute and support slavery becoming a Slave Catcher for The Father and work towards making a better place for the one percenters.
There is a pacifist playthrough where the guy didn't want to kill anyone, and you can also play many other ways like a Pro Ghoul playthrough.

You can Roleplay in a ton of different ways. Just use your imagination.

I did a BOS playthrough. I went to Good Neighbor and slaughtered everyone there because Ghouls are not humans and don't deserve to live. I killed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Haylen and Danse


and I killed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Virgil and Strong


. The Slog? Wiped out and now only Pure Humans live there. Synths, Super Mutants, and Ghouls will be killed without hesitation. I slaughtered everyone in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the Railroad.



Now I am playing the Railroad and Roleplaying as a Martin Luther King type. I will free the Synth people from oppression.

All you need to do is add bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0 to your ini file and boom anyone can die including Companions.


----------



## Alvarado

People were asking for playable vehicles......http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12135/? Dun dun dun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm the Game has TONS and TONS of Roleplaying.
> 
> You want to join the Diesel Punk Nazi's aka the Brotherhood of Steel and slay all the non-pure humans including their sympathizers.
> You can fight against the Institute and BOS and the General Public and join the Railroad and free the Synth people and campaign for Synth rights.
> You can make it your mission to restore the Wasteland to something habitable for all of the Human survivors.
> You can go underground join the Institute and support slavery becoming a Slave Catcher for The Father and work towards making a better place for the one percenters.
> There is a pacifist playthrough where the guy didn't want to kill anyone, and you can also play many other ways like a Pro Ghoul playthrough.
> 
> You can Roleplay in a ton of different ways. Just use your imagination.
> 
> I did a BOS playthrough. I went to Good Neighbor and slaughtered everyone there because Ghouls are not humans and don't deserve to live. I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haylen and Danse
> 
> 
> and I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Virgil and Strong
> 
> 
> . The Slog? Wiped out and now only Pure Humans live there. Synths, Super Mutants, and Ghouls will be killed without hesitation. I slaughtered everyone in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the Railroad.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am playing the Railroad and Roleplaying as a Martin Luther King type. I will free the Synth people from oppression.
> 
> All you need to do is add bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0 to your ini file and boom anyone can die including Companions.


Eh....some people role play differently. Using your "imagination" in my opinion is/can be lazy design. Looking at New Vegas, Wasteland 2 they all have multi-able ways to solve quests either through A, dialogue (something that Fallout 4 can't do) B, Doing quests and or tasks in a different order (this shows up more so in Wasteland 2), thus leading to different characters that you can "role play" A good RPG should respond to your decision making. Hell, if you go go fantasy you even are able (more easily that is) have different characters too rather than just pew pew characters.

Edit: Not to say that using ones imagination is bad, its just a different way to RP.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Umm the Game has TONS and TONS of Roleplaying.
> 
> You want to join the Diesel Punk Nazi's aka the Brotherhood of Steel and slay all the non-pure humans including their sympathizers.
> You can fight against the Institute and BOS and the General Public and join the Railroad and free the Synth people and campaign for Synth rights.
> You can make it your mission to restore the Wasteland to something habitable for all of the Human survivors.
> You can go underground join the Institute and support slavery becoming a Slave Catcher for The Father and work towards making a better place for the one percenters.
> There is a pacifist playthrough where the guy didn't want to kill anyone, and you can also play many other ways like a Pro Ghoul playthrough.
> 
> You can Roleplay in a ton of different ways. Just use your imagination.
> 
> I did a BOS playthrough. I went to Good Neighbor and slaughtered everyone there because Ghouls are not humans and don't deserve to live. I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haylen and Danse
> 
> 
> and I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Virgil and Strong
> 
> 
> . The Slog? Wiped out and now only Pure Humans live there. Synths, Super Mutants, and Ghouls will be killed without hesitation. I slaughtered everyone in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the Railroad.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am playing the Railroad and Roleplaying as a Martin Luther King type. I will free the Synth people from oppression.
> 
> All you need to do is add bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0 to your ini file and boom anyone can die including Companions.


The plot has different pathways yes, and you can kill almost anyone you want, but that's the extent of it. Compared to Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout: New Vegas, that's hardly anything. These games respond far more to your actions than Fallout 4.

Any title or reputation you gain in Fallout 2 is reflected upon when people talk to you, such as when I became a boxing champion in New Reno and how people were calling me champ and more. Spend your time helping and saving people, and many people will call you a "do gooder" and unique quests will open up to you while certain traders won't do business with you. Become a killer and the expected will happen; people will fear you, but new quests will open up and some will find a use for your talents. Sneak around in the open and people will get suspicious and ask what you're doing. Go around telling people you're from a Vault in the first game and you will put it in danger. Keep talking to someone who doesn't want to be bothered and there are real consequences. So many more instances of things like this.

Fallout 4 has no unique dialogue at all. It has one special kind of dialogue check, which is based off Charisma score. But whether you pass or fail the dialogue is always the same. Compare that to New Vegas which has unique pass and fail dialogue for most of the following and perhaps more (most meaning it has unique pass/fail dialogue for skill-based dialogue prompts only, usually not attribute ones and never ones for perks like Sneering Imperialist):



Speech skill (like Fallout 4's Charisma based one except it's different if you're below or above the Speech requirement)
High Intelligence
Low Intelligence + High Speech
Low Intelligence + Low Speech (it probably has High Intelligence + High Speech options too but I don't remember off the top of my head)
Perception
Barter
Science
Sneering Imperialist
Terrifying Presence
Strength
Medicine
Occasionally other skills like Explosives, Guns, Unarmed, and Survival
Occasionally it has dialogue options for perks that the player has like Cannibal, Lady Killer/Black Widow/Confirmed Bachelor, and probably others.
And then Fallout 2 has even more than that. Not to mention if your Intelligence is low enough then the whole game is like this:




Totally impossible to do anything like that in Fallout 4 especially since the protagonist always has the same goofy voice.

Alvarado and I are on the same page. Ignoring the lack of unique dialogue, you can do all the different things you said in Fallout 4, but it doesn't respond much to them, while Fallout 2 is brutally realistic in how they respond to just about every single thing you do.

So if Fallout 4 has TONS and TONS of role-playing, then how would you describe the amount of role-playing in New Vegas and the first two Fallout games? The first two don't even have any essential NPCs to my knowledge; you can kill children and anyone else, and you can actually screw up to the point where you can no longer advance, and it's logical (at least in FO2 you can do this, not sure about the first).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The dialogue for FO4 sucks. There is no sugar coating that. It feels like no matter what you pick, you get forced into the direction the writer wanted it. In previous FO games for example, the black widow and idiot savant perks meant more than just increased dialogue chance or xp gains; they unlocked unique dialogue too. I get what people say about a voiced character as it takes away from the imagined characters in our minds. It no longer sounds how we want it to sound. In short, dialogue is meaningless so I try to avoid it as much as possible. I focus on creating my own stories. If a quest objective happens to be in the neighborhood, I'll do it. Otherwise, I am just wandering. I also can't wait for mods to do away with that crappy dialogue wheel. That said, I am having a blast exploring all different places. I keep finding new unique NPC's, like this one on the top of a building. I think her name was Opal. I am also testing out different builds as well. So far my favorite is automatic explosives. My current character is maxing out automatic, explosives, intelligence, and science stuff. Spray and Pray or explosive automatic pistol is pretty scary.


----------



## opt33

Yeah like OCing said, my main issue with dialogue is.... other than the main faction choices, the other different dialogue options usually make little difference, you are often steered into the same path.

But what I really like about the game is the combat and exploring, leveling up, finding/improving best gear (though even the gear options could be improved). The dialogue and story are not in the same league as the combat/exploring in my opinion. I am over 1000 hours now (so money well spent for me), only because I restart the game from the beginning if I get killed....since I enjoy the first 25 levels (most challenging) doesnt bother me to start over when I get killed (ignoring the 5 mins of rage when it happens especially from the fall over dead "bug" from sprinting too close to a car at level 42...I make a wide birth around cars when running/sprinting now).


----------



## inedenimadam

Cars go boom.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> But what I really like about the game is the combat and exploring, leveling up, finding/improving best gear (though even the gear options could be improved). The dialogue and story are not in the same league as the combat/exploring in my opinion.


I do agree with all this. Fallout 4's gameplay is a blast, it is very well done. It's only really missing the different ammo types like New Vegas has, and it could use a lot more weapons and armor. The perfect Fallout game in my opinion would be Fallout 2 but in a seamless open world form factor with Fallout 4's gameplay + New Vegas's ammo/weapon/armor variety.

Story and dialogue have obviously taken a backseat in Fallout 4, making it more like Skyrim in this regard.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> But what I really like about the game is the combat and exploring, leveling up, finding/improving best gear (though even the gear options could be improved). The dialogue and story are not in the same league as the combat/exploring in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with all this. Fallout 4's gameplay is a blast, it is very well done. It's only really missing the different ammo types like New Vegas has, and it could use a lot more weapons and armor. The perfect Fallout game in my opinion would be Fallout 2 but in a seamless open world form factor with Fallout 4's gameplay + New Vegas's ammo/weapon/armor variety.
> 
> Story and dialogue have obviously taken a backseat in Fallout 4, making it more like Skyrim in this regard.
Click to expand...

This I have to agree with too. I listened to all of the dialouge the first time through, and if I run into a new NPC or quest, I listen to those as well. But after that first play though most conversations are just me spamming the number "4".


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This I have to agree with too. I listened to all of the dialouge the first time through, and if I run into a new NPC or quest, I listen to those as well. But after that first play though most conversations are just me spamming the number "4".


All of the protagonist's lines show poor to mediocre writing too, not conveying the satire well at all. Even Fallout 3 does an adequate job at this, while New Vegas and the first two games are exemplary.

I really hope Bethesda lets Obsidian make a new Fallout game and doesn't rush them. If New Vegas wasn't rushed so much, it would have expanded on the NCR and Legion more, better showing the Legion's conquest and control over the area and explaining why the NCR was so concerned about them. It also would have been less buggy, and the Strip probably would have been bigger and more memorable. It would be amazing if Bethesda sent some of BGS's level designers over to help with a new Obsidian made Fallout game as well.


----------



## Alvarado

About the writing, Fallout 4's lead writer just happens to be the dude that wrote Skyrim's "I used to be an adventure like you, till I took an arrow in the knee." line. I feel like that says a lot about Fo4's dialogue.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> About the writing, Fallout 4's lead writer just happens to be the dude that wrote Skyrim's "I used to be an adventure like you, till I took an arrow in the knee." line. I feel like that says a lot about Fo4's dialogue.


But...

but...

That was the BEST one-liner' in all of Skyrim...

I am not surprised they gave him the job as lead.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> But...
> 
> but...
> 
> That was the BEST one-liner' in all of Skyrim...
> 
> I am not surprised they gave him the job as lead.


I like mine more. Too lazy to go get it and take a photo so google will do.











Edit: Great, Now I'm in the mood to play Skyrim again....but I just got Dark Souls 3.....must......resist!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> But...
> 
> but...
> 
> That was the BEST one-liner' in all of Skyrim...
> 
> I am not surprised they gave him the job as lead.


My money is still on the sweet roll line.


----------



## pez

Yeah, my biggest gripes with FO4 are the seeming lack of a karma system, way too many non-killable NPCs, and dialogue. Still a great game to me as I love to immerse myself in the world and exploring, but I find myself wanting to go back and try New Vegas again with some heavy mods.

Also, updates may have done something good. I popped my second card in and I'm able to run the game maxed (I think I put AA on x4 and God Rays on normal) at 90+ FPS. Guess I chose the right time to go SLI







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My money is still on the sweet roll line.


That one has ties to FO3 too! Remember that scene that you can spit on the sweet roll before hading it over to Butch?!

Edit: Fixed quote


----------



## pez

Well that wasn't my quote.

You're infringing upon my rights there, sonny.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I think everyone except Bethesda agrees that an Obsidian Fallout on Fallout 4's tech would be amazing.. I'd buy that ish on day 1.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I think everyone except Bethesda agrees that an Obsidian Fallout on Fallout 4's tech would be amazing.. I'd buy that ish on day 1.


I honestly think something is probably in the works already. I know there was an issue between BethSoft and Obsidian about bonuses but it doesn't seem that Obsidian has any hard feelings about it, or at least not any towards BGS. I just wouldn't expect it until late 2017.


----------



## KSIMP88

So, I'm watching the 100 and playing FO4 here and there. I'm so confused sometimes... Ha

Here's a mod we need. Remote explosives. I was to have something like C4. And I want to use it to blow doors done, or break safes. A way around locks. Just make them hard to make or expensive, so it doesn't break immersion


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Fallout 4 won't use more than 2gb of my vram, and it stutters like hell as is loads textures from my SSD..

I have ENB, and the memory manager is configured correctly via the dx11memtest tool. It reads 16,500 MB and I have it set to 12,000 MB. Higher or lower makes no difference, the game runs like crap either way.

Suggestions? I have lots of texture mods but I used Ordenador from Skyrim to make sure they're all compressed. I also have the dynamic shadows mod.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Fallout 4 won't use more than 2gb of my vram, and it stutters like hell as is loads textures from my SSD..
> 
> I have ENB, and the memory manager is configured correctly via the dx11memtest tool. It reads 16,500 MB and I have it set to 12,000 MB. Higher or lower makes no difference, the game runs like crap either way.
> 
> Suggestions? I have lots of texture mods but I used *Ordenador from Skyrim* to make sure they're all compressed. I also have the dynamic shadows mod.


Try without Ordenador. Try without the dynamic shadows mod. I have tons of Fallout 4 textures that I never compressed and it runs smooth like butter.


----------



## inedenimadam

I know what the DX11 tool says, but I have had issues with streaming textures in fallout 4 when using the figure it gives me. Try setting it to ~100mb below your actual VRAM. Mine was not stuttering, but textures not streaming in fast enough and looked really bad up close for a couple seconds and would pop-in. I have 4096mb, so I set 4000 and it got rid of the texture streaming issue.

And I want to mirror what BeerPowered said about ordnador. Uncompressed textures lighten the load on core. There was a mod up for less than 4 hours that I happened to nab before it went down that was ALL of the BSA textures uncompressed and repackaged in multiple .esp, it works great anywhere I dont end up at my VRAM limit, but that is my bottlenck, so I cant use them


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I think everyone except Bethesda agrees that an Obsidian Fallout on Fallout 4's tech would be amazing.. I'd buy that ish on day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think something is probably in the works already. I know there was an issue between BethSoft and Obsidian about bonuses but it doesn't seem that Obsidian has any hard feelings about it, or at least not any towards BGS. I just wouldn't expect it until late 2017.
Click to expand...

I have seen/heard this myself on one of my YT viewings. Can't remember who it was that suggested this but it was essentially a commentary on the rumor.

Basically saying that it's believable considering Obsidian did FO:NV and the time it took Bathesda to put a playable version of FO4 out between 3 and 4 and how we likely will not see FO5 til sometime in 2021-22. Bathesda wants to keep this franchise playable and Obsidian wants to make money. So it's Win/Win honestly.









~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Try without Ordenador. Try without the dynamic shadows mod. I have tons of Fallout 4 textures that I never compressed and it runs smooth like butter.


It was pretty bad without Ordenador, that's what drove me to try it. It backs up all the modified textures so I'll revert it and see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know what the DX11 tool says, but I have had issues with streaming textures in fallout 4 when using the figure it gives me. Try setting it to ~100mb below your actual VRAM. Mine was not stuttering, but textures not streaming in fast enough and looked really bad up close for a couple seconds and would pop-in. I have 4096mb, so I set 4000 and it got rid of the texture streaming issue.
> 
> And I want to mirror what BeerPowered said about ordnador. Uncompressed textures lighten the load on core. There was a mod up for less than 4 hours that I happened to nab before it went down that was ALL of the BSA textures uncompressed and repackaged in multiple .esp, it works great anywhere I dont end up at my VRAM limit, but that is my bottlenck, so I cant use them


I'll give that a shot, thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man, sometimes you forget how messed up the people in the FO world are. Yesterday I got a grim reminder while exploring. There was a broken down house with 2 beheaded corpses hanging from hooks from the ceiling. Under the bed, there was a skeleton of a woman wearing a pink dress. On the 2 end tables on each side of the bed were the heads of the beheaded corpses. Quite disturbing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man, sometimes you forget how messed up the people in the FO world are. Yesterday I got a grim reminder while exploring. There was a broken down house with 2 beheaded corpses hanging from hooks from the ceiling. Under the bed, there was a skeleton of a woman wearing a pink dress. On the 2 end tables on each side of the bed were the heads of the beheaded corpses. Quite disturbing.


"raiders"


----------



## Alvarado

Fallout 4 - Mods Open Beta for PC Available Now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 - Mods Open Beta for PC Available Now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> "raiders"


That was bad even by raider standards. Usually raiders are content to just leave a head on a pike somewhere. Leaving heads on end tables where you sleep? That's just a different level.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 - Mods Open Beta for PC Available Now


I think I just ruined my underwear.


----------



## moocowman

Time for a fresh install!









Is there a release date for 1.5 yet?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Time for a fresh install!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a release date for 1.5 yet?


Nope.

Edit: For all we know 1.5 will launch (which i'm willing to bet on) with the Far Harbor DLC which releases in May.


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Edit: For all we know 1.5 will launch (which i'm willing to bet on) with the Far Harbor DLC which releases in May.


When the 1.5 patch notes came out, they said something vague about support for Far Harbor and that it would be out for consoles in the coming weeks. It looks like they're gonna release it across all platforms at once which makes sense I suppose.

I guess it really doesn't matter now that it's open for for PC users. I won't get to mess around with anything until Thursday, though.


----------



## candy_van

Crafting broke for me last night after I completed everything with the Mechanist. I just want to build a bell so I can find/get dogmeat back :/

Running vanilla too of course....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Crafting broke for me last night after I completed everything with the Mechanist. I just want to build a bell so I can find/get dogmeat back :/
> 
> Running vanilla too of course....


RIP Dogmeat.


----------



## candy_van

Figure worst case NPC spawn him in I guess? I haven't really had anything like this happen thus far in my 170hrs


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Crafting broke for me last night after I completed everything with the Mechanist. I just want to build a bell so I can find/get dogmeat back :/
> 
> Running vanilla too of course....


Skyrim has a console command that allows you to move npcs to the player, I'm guessing Fallout 4 does as well.

Edit: To move Dogmeat to the player you type into the console window.

Code:



Code:


0001d162.moveto player


----------



## Ripple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 - Mods Open Beta for PC Available Now


Will I lose all my current game saves?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Will I lose all my current game saves?


Not sure why you'd ask me nor why you'd think Bethesda would wipe save games (progress wipes tend to only happen in mmos by the way) but to answer your question best I can. No your save data won't get wiped, last I heard was that the survival mode would need a new save and characters made before 1.5 couldn't be used.


----------



## mcg75

Tried out the Beth based mods.

Not a lot there really.

They did have Beantown interiors though. Love that one.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Edit: For all we know 1.5 will launch (which i'm willing to bet on) with the Far Harbor DLC which releases in May.


1.5 will hit first THEN Far Harbor.
Quote:


> In the coming weeks, 1.5 - complete with Survival Mode - will be released on Xbox One and PlayStation 4.


Which clearly paints Far Harbor at a later date.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Everything seemed static, so the dev that made this really didn't want people breaking it.


----------



## .theMetal

Built in modding seems nice so far. I am worried about searching for mods as it stands, it seems clunky with the steam controller. Still I installed like 4 or so of them, and the process was very smooth. The mods I had before are gone since one of the updates, but they were piddly things. All of my thousands of textures, sweet fx and injections are still in place.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> it seems clunky with the steam controller


Yep. very much so. They should have gone with trackballs rather then touchpads. They also made the mistake of putting the YXAB Buttons on the underside of the right pad similar to the wiiu pro controller. Overall I think the Steam controller's current version is pretty flawed design wise. Hopefully they make the necessary corrections.

I have played with both the Steam/PS4/Xbox One Controller and I just stop using it in favor of the mouse/Keyboard. KBM seems to work best for this game.

As far as mods go I think the Steam Workshop will release with the GECK next month. So if you are opposed to the Nexus its a decent alternative. http://www.modsfallout4.com/ is another site for those against the censorship of the Nexus.


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Yep. very much so. They should have gone with trackballs rather then touchpads. They also made the mistake of putting the YXAB Buttons on the underside of the right pad similar to the wiiu pro controller. Overall I think the Steam controller's current version is pretty flawed design wise. Hopefully they make the necessary corrections.
> 
> I have played with both the Steam/PS4/Xbox One Controller and I just stop using it in favor of the mouse/Keyboard. KBM seems to work best for this game.


Don't get me wrong, I love the steam controller. Took a month or so to get used to it, but now that I have I really wouldn't change anything about it. I had been using the DS4 over bluetooth before that, which is a great controller it just burns though battery like crazy, I'm still using the original AA's that came with the steam controller. I agree though the game plays better with m&k. The first 80 or so hours I played on harder difficulty with m&k, now I've been a bit more casual kicking back with the controller.

My complaint was more along the lines of I'm not sure how easy it will be to search for mods through categories and filters. Right now it seems to be like netflix, here is a giant line of recent mods, by some category you don't really care about. And with the controller, I couldn't get the on screen keyboard to prompt in game for some reason.


----------



## inedenimadam

Dang, you guys are ruining my near future dreams of picking up a steam controller. If it doesn't take away the need for m/k then I really dont need another controller. I already have 4 XBONE controllers, and frankly they suck for anything with a recticle. I might do a heavy armor and melee build and use a controller, but that would be about the only way.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, you guys are ruining my near future dreams of picking up a steam controller.


Don't let it steer you away from getting one. I highly suggest getting one, if you have the 50 bucks to spend. It's a great controller and really worth a try if you are patient enough to learn and stick with it, because it is frustrating for a little while.


----------



## candy_van

Got dogmeat back (yay).

Figured out what happened w/ my crafting issue: can't build anything else in Sanctuary, so I'll have to just start scrapping any junk lying around.
What's weird though is that I thought I could always bypass that by crafting while TGM'd but it didn't work?

Also 3.5X sneak attach criticals are pure evil with my Overseers Guardian now (180dmg and I think it's double if the 2nd projectile hits?) LOL.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

God mode gives you infinite building material, but does not override settlement build capacity. That's why so many ppl settle down on spectacle island, which has the highest building capacity.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Don't let it steer you away from getting one. I highly suggest getting one, if you have the 50 bucks to spend. It's a great controller and really worth a try if you are patient enough to learn and stick with it, because it is frustrating for a little while.


Totally this. I actually got one for Dark Souls 3 but found it hard to get used to. Ultimately went full keyboard warrior and making progress (5th boss down!)


----------



## candy_van

Yea I started building there too and even cleared out every ounce of debris on it.
Have some giant abortion of a building that didn't go quite right there and a bunch of water purifaction stuff / vegetable starch crops.

It's just gonna be a massive time suck to fully setup there, and I've become increasingly less interested in settlements etc.
All I've got left to do now is complete some different endings and then wait for the next big DLC


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Got dogmeat back (yay).
> 
> Figured out what happened w/ my crafting issue: can't build anything else in Sanctuary, so I'll have to just start scrapping any junk lying around.
> What's weird though is that I thought I could always bypass that by crafting while TGM'd but it didn't work?
> 
> Also 3.5X sneak attach criticals are pure evil with my Overseers Guardian now (180dmg and I think it's double if the 2nd projectile hits?) LOL.


When you find your self up against your settlement build limit just drop a bunch of gear on the ground and then pick it back up, this will lower your build bar unless it has been patched out, I used to use it a lot then I got Spring cleaning and removed everything from Sanctuary except for the house where the work shop is


----------



## Ceadderman

Can anyone tell me if the item glitch still exists? The one using the dog to clone items?

I know that it worked prior to the latest console updates, but would like to know for future reference when I finally start playing FO4 on Desktop Gaming rig.









~Ceadder


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, you guys are ruining my near future dreams of picking up a steam controller. If it doesn't take away the need for m/k then I really dont need another controller. I already have 4 XBONE controllers, and frankly they suck for anything with a recticle. I might do a heavy armor and melee build and use a controller, but that would be about the only way.


Find a person with one and try it before you buy it. You might like it.

I just despise Trackpads like I do membrane keyboards. They both horribly suck compared to the alternatives. Plus the YXAB placement is super ackward.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the item glitch still exists? The one using the dog to clone items?
> 
> I know that it worked prior to the latest console updates, but would like to know for future reference when I finally start playing FO4 on Desktop Gaming rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


pfft Glitch? Yo bro welcome to PC. Where you can just open the console and type player.additem xxxxxx 50 and BOOM you got 50 of what you wanted instantly. No need to waste your time with glitches. Also that is probably patched.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the item glitch still exists? The one using the dog to clone items?
> 
> I know that it worked prior to the latest console updates, but would like to know for future reference when I finally start playing FO4 on Desktop Gaming rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfft Glitch? Yo bro welcome to PC. Where you can just open the console and type player.additem xxxxxx 50 and BOOM you got 50 of what you wanted instantly. No need to waste your time with glitches. Also that is probably patched.
Click to expand...

The glitch builds your XP, where console doesn't. Hence why I was asking.









~Ceadder


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> The glitch builds your XP, where console doesn't. Hence why I was asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Console builds XP too. Heck you can modify just about anything with it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> pfft Glitch? Yo bro welcome to PC. Where you can just open the console and type player.additem xxxxxx 50 and BOOM you got 50 of what you wanted instantly. No need to waste your time with glitches. Also that is probably patched.


But the console disables achievements! Then you gotta restart the game to re-enable them so we can't have that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> But the console disables achievements! Then you gotta restart the game to re-enable them so we can't have that.


Console didn't disable achievements for me. I added Deathclaws and murelurk queens for easy xp kills. I also added a ton of building materials and caps, and have all of my 58 achievents.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> But the console disables achievements! Then you gotta restart the game to re-enable them so we can't have that.


Thats not true. Not for Skyrim or Fallout 4. You know how many times I use tcl? A lot! when building settlements.


----------



## Blze001

IIRC, it was only New Vegas that disabled achievements when you open the console. Which was extremely irritating with how often I got stuck or accidentally hit the tilde key when trying to hit tab.


----------



## slickwilly

Skyrim disable XP if you where in God mode, Fallout 4 currently does not, you want to hit lvl 10 before you set out into the wastelands, use console to add required mats for constructing a small city and bam your level 10 with out ever leaving Sanctuary, if your a purist then stay out of the console, but then again if you are a purist then you should be playing in survivor mode any way.


----------



## bajer29

I've been living under a rock... so creation kit beta is available now? I'm surprised there isn't more continuous hype in this thread about it.


----------



## obikenobi27

I'm surprised the GECK mods are all contained within the game. Bethesda just threw a serious punch to the Nexus. I guess it's for the consoles.


----------



## .theMetal

Not sure if it's a bug or a feature, but ever time I fire the game back up I have to re-apply the mods in the menu. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## josephimports

Patch 1.5 released.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I'm surprised the GECK mods are all contained within the game. Bethesda just threw a serious punch to the Nexus. I guess it's for the consoles.


Honestly, I like that it's all built in. Nexus is great, but now that there is native support, it makes applying mods so much easier.

I do see how it would drastically cut down on Nexus site hits, but a lot or hardcore Nexus supporters will still find use for the Nexus site/ software.


----------



## Decade

A fairly lore-friendly version of survival mode manual save just popped up on Nexus!
Uses GECK created holotapes to enable a once per use save option.

https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12504/?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> A fairly lore-friendly version of survival mode manual save just popped up on Nexus!
> Uses GECK created holotapes to enable a once per use save option.
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12504/?


That looks pretty good.

The camping mod makes for a pretty lore friendly method too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That looks pretty good.
> 
> The camping mod makes for a pretty lore friendly method too.


I never understood while mobile beds aren't a native option in Bethesda games.


----------



## inedenimadam

So it appears with 1.5 there is no skipping the launcher?

What is this bull squeeze?!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So it appears with 1.5 there is no skipping the launcher?
> 
> What is this bull squeeze?!


Hopefully launching from SKSE or MO once that's up and running will fix that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So it appears with 1.5 there is no skipping the launcher?
> 
> What is this bull squeeze?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully launching from SKSE or MO once that's up and running will fix that.
Click to expand...

Clicking the .exe still opens the launcher









I forgot I had auto updates enabled, now my game is a damned mess and my .ini files that were set to read only have been overwritten.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Clicking the .exe still opens the launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had auto updates enabled, now my game is a damned mess and my .ini files that were set to read only have been overwritten.


I really dislike auto-updates. First thing I always do is disable it if it's an available option and actually on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Clicking the .exe still opens the launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had auto updates enabled, now my game is a damned mess and my .ini files that were set to read only have been overwritten.
> 
> 
> 
> I really dislike auto-updates. First thing I always do is disable it if it's an available option and actually on.
Click to expand...

I got it figured out now. I updated F4SE, the beta on silverclock.org although older than the 1.5 release, works fine. And like you suspected, it skips the launcher.







My .ini is toast, but that is easy enough to fix, only a few resolution and shadow tweaks really. DEF_UI apears incompatible, and also my pip boy UI sorting mod is borked. But I am back up and running.


----------



## Alvarado

Chesko is doing Fallout 4 mods now! Starting with his campfire mod.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Chesko is doing Fallout 4 mods now! Starting with his campfire mod.


WHOA...

that is like two pieces of good news in the same post.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Chesko is doing Fallout 4 mods now! Starting with his campfire mod.


Woot! I was worried that he might just retreat completely after what happened between the him and the worthless Skyrim "modding community". I stress "modding community" as all the people whining and crying are all mod leeches and not real modders.


----------



## obikenobi27

Looks like I will have to wait another week for Bethesda.net to start filling out. It is a promising start though. There are a few mods that must make it on Bethesda.net before I start playing (lowered weapons, full dialogue, texture optimization, etc).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait another week for Bethesda.net to start filling out. It is a promising start though. There are a few mods that must make it on Bethesda.net before I start playing (lowered weapons, full dialogue, texture optimization, etc).


Why wait if all those are on the nexus? Also its up to each mod author if they even wish to upload their mods to Bethesda.net.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Definitely not using Bethesda's mod platform.. I just don't have a good feeling about it. I've always manually installed mods for Beth games, and that's the way it'll stay.

Having said that, I'm in the process of updating to the new patch.. Hopefully it won't take too long to fix my mods.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait another week for Bethesda.net to start filling out. It is a promising start though. There are a few mods that must make it on Bethesda.net before I start playing (lowered weapons, full dialogue, texture optimization, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Why wait if all those are on the nexus? Also its up to each mod author if they even wish to upload their mods to Bethesda.net.
Click to expand...

Nexus speed caps. That is what will let Bethesda.net succeed.


----------



## inedenimadam

We have no idea how Bethesda is going to handle overwrites, load order, or fomods. If they get all these things straight, Nexus will be filled with porn and not much else.


----------



## obikenobi27

I think Bethesda has done well for mod installation. They need to work on their sorting system. As of right now, you can select a category of mods, but you can't sort by downloads or ratings.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nexus speed caps. That is what will let Bethesda.net succeed.


Yeah the nexus has a 1 mb download speed cap (back in the day it used to be 500 kb) but that has never done anything to stop downloading mods from there. The largest mods I've never downloaded on the nexus were well over the 2 gig mark and that only took 40 mins to download.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nexus speed caps. That is what will let Bethesda.net succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the nexus has a 1 mb download speed cap (back in the day it used to be 500 kb) but that has never caused issues to downloading mods. The largest mods I've never downloaded on the nexus were well over the 2 gig mark and that only took 40 mins to download.
Click to expand...

The time it takes me to install mods with Nexus was cut in sixteenths when I started modding in the game.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We have no idea how Bethesda is going to handle overwrites, load order, or fomods. If they get all these things straight, Nexus will be filled with porn and not much else.


I get the feeling it'll be very basic and you won't be able to manage load orders or even get to use a mod installer. Judging by how Skyrim's steam workshop went.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Updated to the most recent patch but I can't enable any mods... They are all enabled via NMM, but when I load my save file it tells me none are loaded.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Updated to the most recent patch but I can't enable any mods... They are all enabled via NMM, but when I load my save file it tells me none are loaded.
> 
> Any ideas?


What version of NMM are you using? Cause you were suppose to update to 61.20 for the 1.5 update.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What version of NMM are you using? Cause you were suppose to update to 61.20 for the 1.5 update.


Yep, just figured it out and came back here to edit my post.









Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

I swear they found a picture of me and my little brother growing up and decided to troll us.



I installed a few mods through the Bethesda page. It is kind of clunky, and I really have no idea how it determines load order or over-write status. There may be a few mods I install that way to keep out of my mod manager, like unofficial patches and such, but for the most part I am waiting on MO


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I swear they found a picture of me and my little brother growing up and decided to troll us.
> 
> I installed a few mods through the Bethesda page. *It is kind of clunky, and I really have no idea how it determines load order or over-write status*. There may be a few mods I install that way to keep out of my mod manager, like unofficial patches and such, but for the most part I am waiting on MO


Thats exactly what I thought when they said mods were going to the Consoles. I mean LOOT and Mod Manager won't work on consoles. Heck even most texture mods would probably kill performance on Console.

Best bet is to get the mod from Bethesda's site use a Mod Manager to install it and use LOOT to determine load order.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Oh man I can't wait for a proper MO release... I really really hate NMM with a passion.


----------



## KSIMP88

I decided to give survival mode a shot with a new save. Holy moly I like it. Took a few tries to figure out the best way to kill the first deathclaw. Decided to sneak around, take high ground, dope up on Jet and Psycho and use the minimum with the big guns perk. Made short work of it while dogmeat distracted it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I decided to give survival mode a shot with a new save. Holy moly I like it. Took a few tries to figure out the best way to kill the first deathclaw. Decided to sneak around, take high ground, dope up on Jet and Psycho and use the minimum with the big guns perk. Made short work of it while dogmeat distracted it.


Yeah its great, I even found a mod that allows saving when you got the pause menu open.


----------



## KSIMP88

I gotta beat it as they designed it. Then, I will play with mods. I don't agree with what you did. For me, I think a campsite mod works. And if you use the campsite, there should be a small chance you might get attacked while you are asleep, and if you sleep too close to very dangerous threats, you could be killed in your sleep.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I gotta beat it as they designed it. Then, I will play with mods. I don't agree with what you did. For me, I think a campsite mod works. And if you use the campsite, there should be a small chance you might get attacked while you are asleep, and if you sleep too close to very dangerous threats, you could be killed in your sleep.


Yeah no thank you, Fallout and even TES has always been about the journey and RP aspects. If I wanted super hardcore difficulty I'd play Dark Souls 3. Plus sometimes I gotta go and deal with something right away (like just now that one of our stray cats that we feed got hit by a car







) Gopher did a ramble about this awhile back and I agree with him on all fronts. I should sleep because of my character needing to sleep rather than me, the player playing, needing to find a bed just to "save"





With all that said, to each his own.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I got it figured out now. I updated F4SE, the beta on silverclock.org although older than the 1.5 release, works fine. And like you suspected, it skips the launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My .ini is toast, but that is easy enough to fix, only a few resolution and shadow tweaks really. DEF_UI apears incompatible, and also my pip boy UI sorting mod is borked. But I am back up and running.


Glad I caught this post before my update finished, I made a back up of my .ini files just in case. For some reason they weren't marked as read only though, which is odd.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah no thank you, Fallout and even TES has always been about the journey and RP aspects. If I wanted super hardcore difficulty I'd play Dark Souls 3.


Totally different kind of difficulty than Fallout 4 survival mode, the latter being a natural fit for a post-apocalyptic open world game (though it needs work).


----------



## KSIMP88

To me, Survival mode is more about immersion. Adding a save option in the menu will leave it open to spamming. Anyone who thinks they won't, I bet my privilage to play this game that you WILL abuse the save option on hard spots within your first 50 hours


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Totally different kind of difficulty than Fallout 4 survival mode, the latter being a natural fit for a post-apocalyptic open world game (though it needs work).


Alright maybe Dark Souls 3 wasn't the right choice I'm playing it right now thus it was the first thing that popped up in my head when I was thinking of difficulty. Side note 7th boss down!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> To me, Survival mode is more about immersion. Adding a save option in the menu will leave it open to spamming. Anyone who thinks they won't, I bet my privilage to play this game that you WILL abuse the save option on hard spots within your first 50 hours


The campfire option is a good compromise. It doesn't let me save in places that I would be likely to use the menu option. It requires an effort and materials to get it up and running. You cant sleep more than a few hours in a sleeping bag, so it cant be used to fully recover from certain negative penalties associated with sleep, nor can it be used to change the time of day. As it has already been mentioned, this really should have been an option in basically every Bethesda RPG...


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Hey anyone here using the creation kit to make mods? I have an idea for a relatively simple mod based on one I saw that I felt was over the top. Would love to find an experienced modder than can help me put it together. If your interested PM me and we can discuss the specifics.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Alright maybe Dark Souls 3 wasn't the right choice I'm playing it right now thus it was the first thing that popped up in my head when I was thinking of difficulty. Side note 7th boss down!


Dark Souls isn't even that hard. Its only hard for people who lack patience and strategy(Aka Button Mashers). Pretty much every enemy can be countered. You just need to be patient learn the timing.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Dark Souls isn't even that hard. Its only hard for people who lack patience and strategy(Aka Button Mashers). Pretty much every enemy can be countered. You just need to be patient learn the timing.


If only I had some of that.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Found this really nice, simple mod that gives you Vault Armor at the start of your play through, great for people doing a survival replay.

https://mods.bethesda.net/#en/workshop/fallout4/mod-detail/810128


----------



## Bloodbath

Anyone elses game crashing heaps more than before the last patch?


----------



## mcg75

Found a mod today that adds fast travel between settlements in survival. It does allow you to travel to settlements from anywhere. Would have preferred between settlements only.

What would have been perfect would be fast travel to any settlement under attack. Other than that, fast travel is off.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

F4SE won't work for me with the latest update... Any ideas?

F4SE crashes on start, and says something is preventing it from starting. I killed every nonessential process and antivirus and ran the program as admin, same error.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> F4SE won't work for me with the latest update... Any ideas?
> 
> F4SE crashes on start, and says something is preventing it from starting. I killed every nonessential process and antivirus and ran the program as admin, same error.


You tried the beta F4SE build? Disabled any overlays and killed any overclocking software?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yup and yup. First things I tried. I cut down my active processes to literally only Windows essential stuff and NMM. F4SE, NMM, and Fallout 4 are all up to date.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yup and yup. First things I tried. I cut down my active processes to literally only Windows essential stuff and NMM. F4SE, NMM, and Fallout 4 are all up to date.


back up your .ini files and try loading without F4SE? Does it go?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

The game starts up fine without F4SE. I run basically default .ini files, most "tweaks" are garbage anyway..


----------



## inedenimadam

So you have these? Note version number.


And your Fallout4.exe is version matched?


----------



## MonarchX

Any awesome GECK mods out yet?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Any awesome GECK mods out yet?


Nope it'll be awhile.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Any awesome GECK mods out yet?


a few. We have whole new maps with quests, an official unofficial patch, and portable settlement locations. Mods are trickling in that have been updated to include less work-around style changes and are more straight forward.

Some of the big mods right now are in limbo, and it might be a bad time to start new because of lack of support on mods that are not up to date with the 1.5 release.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> a few. We have whole new maps with quests, an official unofficial patch, and portable settlement locations. Mods are trickling in that have been updated to include less work-around style changes and are more straight forward.
> 
> Some of the big mods right now are in limbo, and it might be a bad time to start new because of lack of support on mods that are not up to date with the 1.5 release.


Judging by MonarchX's Fallout 4 needs I doubt quest mods will do anything for him, though the unofficial official patch would peak his interest.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Any awesome GECK mods out yet?


The two I have found so far are perfect for those starting a new survival character. The first mod give you access to the Vault Tec armor as you leaving the vault. Actually makes sense and Bethesda should have had it. You find vault suites and a pistol with ammo as well as a security baton. Would seem logical you at least find a helmet and chest piece that the security used.

The second mod has not released yet but I am working with the author on. The idea is that the protagonist has a bit of a survivalist vibe and had a small bunker built and stocked behind his house. So the bunker has food, water, a couple of decent guns, like a hunting rifle or shotgun. (This is randomized so we have seen once a legendary show there) as well as a decent stock of ammo.(about 250 rounds) There is also base army clothes and a military hat and a small cache of antibiotics.

These two mods may not seem like much but they are lore friendly, not over powered and really helpful for that new character build in Survival mode.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Any awesome GECK mods out yet?


There are two camping mods. One from the creator of True Storms on the Nexus. Another is created from the same guy who made the Skyrim camping mod.

Also, the Beantowns Interior Project is great. An absolute must is Settlement Management Software which makes assigning settlers and whatnot sooo much better.


----------



## Alvarado

I know this is the Fallout 4 thread but.....if this is what modders are doing to NV 6 years after it released well..... FO4 is gonna be a totally different game then.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the Fallout 4 thread but.....if this is what modders are doing to NV 6 years after it released well..... FO4 is gonna be a totally different game then.


Totally on topic! Good post









I dont think FO4 is as good of a game as NV was in terms of replayability. FO4 is less about the story and decisions and more about exploring. I see there being an early departure from modding compared to NV because the content is less compelling. The game is prettier though, and mechanics are pretty on point, so maybe I am completely wrong....At least I hope I am wrong, because NV even with a ton of mods is starting to show its age, much like Skyrim is starting to as well. There are some newer mod teams showing up along side some of the older crews falling off, so who knows.

For sure: Bethesda games are always rough around the edges but age like a fine wine. Fallout 4 is exactly what I was expecting, and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The two I have found so far are perfect for those starting a new survival character. The first mod give you access to the Vault Tec armor as you leaving the vault. Actually makes sense and Bethesda should have had it. You find vault suites and a pistol with ammo as well as a security baton. Would seem logical you at least find a helmet and chest piece that the security used.
> 
> The second mod has not released yet but I am working with the author on. The idea is that the protagonist has a bit of a survivalist vibe and had a small bunker built and stocked behind his house. So the bunker has food, water, a couple of decent guns, like a hunting rifle or shotgun. (This is randomized so we have seen once a legendary show there) as well as a decent stock of ammo.(about 250 rounds) There is also base army clothes and a military hat and a small cache of antibiotics.
> 
> These two mods may not seem like much but they are lore friendly, not over powered and really helpful for that new character build in Survival mode.


Hey @PCGamer4Ever, what are the names of those mods? Those both sound like something I'd like to pick up for when I start my survival play through (probably another month or 2 out), and when do you think the second will be available? On top of those, the only other mod I plan on adding is the campsite mod, besides that, I'll probably play the survival mode pretty vanilla.


----------



## bajer29

Real quick question. I just recently reinstalled FO4 and the CPS cap is gone (I get 120FPS). I can't believe I'm saying this, but how can I cap FPS to ~70FPS. Physics are acting wonky. V-sync is on in NVIDIA control center, no software installed that would effect FPS, and I've not touched the config files. Would running it in windowed-borderless help? Any other setting that I should look at that might be unlocking FPS?

I'd rather not download another application to solely control FPS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Real quick question. I just recently reinstalled FO4 and the CPS cap is gone (I get 120FPS). I can't believe I'm saying this, but how can I cap FPS to ~70FPS. Physics are acting wonky. V-sync is on in NVIDIA control center, no software installed that would effect FPS, and I've not touched the config files. Would running it in windowed-borderless help? Any other setting that I should look at that might be unlocking FPS?
> 
> I'd rather not download another application to solely control FPS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe there is a VSync option in the Fallout 4 launcher. *I should really research stuff before I post. I don't see a VSync option in the launcher, however, you should be able to enable VSync by doing the opposite of what I've quoted.*

Quote:


> The first step towards improving overall performance and preventing mouse lag in Fallout 4 is to disable VSync by going to your C:\Users\[Username]\Documents\My Games\Fallout4\ directory, and editing the Fallout4Prefs.ini file with a text editor such as Notepad. Open the file, and search for the following line:
> 
> iPresentInterval=1
> 
> Change the 1 to a 0 (i.e. iPresentInterval=0), then save and exit the file.


Source

*Instead of "iPresentInterval=1," search for "iPresentInterval=0" (it should be that since VSync is disabled for your game). Then change it to "iPresentInterval=1" to enable VSync again. There might also be a way to cap frame rate, but I am unaware.*

*Also, if you want to deal with some of the quirks that Fallout 4 seems to have (mouse acceleration/ smoothing, controller defaulting, etc.), the top rated Steam Community Guide (link) is something to go over after a fresh install.*

I can never get my nVidia control panel VSync to stay on. Every time I reboot, everything seems to reset. DSR is kind of a pain in the butt if nVidia gets a hold on its settings. Anyway, try enabling VSync in the Fallout 4 launcher. Borderless does seem to help most people as well. I'm not sure about this, but if you are running a >60Hz panel, VSync may default to you panel's refresh rate. Don't quote me on that though. Still running dual 900p @ 60Hz.

Side ramble: I don't see the benefit to running VSync off in a single player game. There is no competitive advantage when playing in single player, and screen tearing is quite annoying. On top of all that, it seems like a lot of single player titles have physics or other crucial elements bound to the frame rate (with 60Hz being the ideal environment). So why run with it off? The only true negatives are increased latency (which isn't that noticeable unless the game is reflex based) and stuttering if your framerate drops below your refresh rate (which, if this is a common problem, disabling VSync would be in the user's best interests).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Real quick question. I just recently reinstalled FO4 and the CPS cap is gone (I get 120FPS). I can't believe I'm saying this, but how can I cap FPS to ~70FPS. Physics are acting wonky. V-sync is on in NVIDIA control center, no software installed that would effect FPS, and I've not touched the config files. Would running it in windowed-borderless help? Any other setting that I should look at that might be unlocking FPS?
> 
> I'd rather not download another application to solely control FPS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can set a FPS limit in one of the ini files. I would google for the exact instructions.


----------



## moocowman

Woo! Finally got all my mods working and playing nice with each other and can actually start my survival playthrough! It's taken me long enough.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Woo! Finally got all my mods working and playing nice with each other and can actually start my survival playthrough! It's taken me long enough.


Did you use NMM or Bethesda.net? Also, mod list?


----------



## moocowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Did you use NMM or Bethesda.net? Also, mod list?


Some Bethesda.net, but mostly NMM. I'll post my mod list/load order later when I get back home.

There is still the chance that some of the crafting mods or other smaller things may not be working and I won't be able to check most of it until I progress in the game a little bit, but all of the settlement stuff is there for sure. Someone just uploaded a new version of Settlement Keywords which helped with that.

Unrelated.. Would an R9 380 be a good card to go with in the $200 price-range for Fallout 4?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Did you use NMM or Bethesda.net? Also, mod list?
> 
> 
> 
> Some Bethesda.net, but mostly NMM. I'll post my mod list/load order later when I get back home.
> 
> There is still the chance that some of the crafting mods or other smaller things may not be working and I won't be able to check most of it until I progress in the game a little bit, but all of the settlement stuff is there for sure. Someone just uploaded a new version of Settlement Keywords which helped with that.
> 
> Unrelated.. Would an R9 380 be a good card to go with in the $200 price-range for Fallout 4?
Click to expand...

From what I've heard, the R9 300 series is basically a rebadge of the R9 200 series. Maybe go for an R9 290 or R9 290X. 8GB models if you can.


----------



## Alvarado

Looks creepy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks creepy.


Was that a water monster I saw?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is hoping this DLC is awesome. The first one was pretty subpar.


----------



## moocowman

Breakdown of the trailer. There's lots of cool stuff. Lever action rifle and that second armor are awesome!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OMG! I want that armor now! It looks like a power armor turned into body suit. Almost Crysis Nanosuit-esque.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> I believe there is a VSync option in the Fallout 4 launcher. *I should really research stuff before I post. I don't see a VSync option in the launcher, however, you should be able to enable VSync by doing the opposite of what I've quoted.*
> 
> Source
> 
> *Instead of "iPresentInterval=1," search for "iPresentInterval=0" (it should be that since VSync is disabled for your game). Then change it to "iPresentInterval=1" to enable VSync again. There might also be a way to cap frame rate, but I am unaware.*
> 
> *Also, if you want to deal with some of the quirks that Fallout 4 seems to have (mouse acceleration/ smoothing, controller defaulting, etc.), the top rated Steam Community Guide (link) is something to go over after a fresh install.*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> can never get my nVidia control panel VSync to stay on. Every time I reboot, everything seems to reset. DSR is kind of a pain in the butt if nVidia gets a hold on its settings. Anyway, try enabling VSync in the Fallout 4 launcher. Borderless does seem to help most people as well. I'm not sure about this, but if you are running a >60Hz panel, VSync may default to you panel's refresh rate. Don't quote me on that though. Still running dual 900p @ 60Hz.
> 
> Side ramble: I don't see the benefit to running VSync off in a single player game. There is no competitive advantage when playing in single player, and screen tearing is quite annoying. On top of all that, it seems like a lot of single player titles have physics or other crucial elements bound to the frame rate (with 60Hz being the ideal environment). So why run with it off? The only true negatives are increased latency (which isn't that noticeable unless the game is reflex based) and stuttering if your framerate drops below your refresh rate (which, if this is a common problem, disabling VSync would be in the user's best interests).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can set a FPS limit in one of the ini files. I would google for the exact instructions.


Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I wasn't sure if I was missing anything which is why I asked. I tend to look over settings that are blatantly obvious. That being said, it's strange that V-sync is set to off in the config file even though it's a fresh install. Oh well...


----------



## iARDAs

Wow the game is extremely taxing on 4K.

I have a single 970 and I can get by pretty much all games easily. Even some on High, but Fallout 4 is underperforming even at LOW settings.

I will have a 2nd 970 next week so things should improve.

What are the main performance monsters in the game? I will turn off all AA but I believe I should also turn of Godrays too?

Game still looks pretty good even at low in 4K.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow the game is extremely taxing on 4K.
> 
> I have a single 970 and I can get by pretty much all games easily. Even some on High, but Fallout 4 is underperforming even at LOW settings.
> 
> I will have a 2nd 970 next week so things should improve.
> 
> What are the main performance monsters in the game? I will turn off all AA but I believe I should also turn of Godrays too?
> 
> Game still looks pretty good even at low in 4K.


I also have a 970 and while playing at 1080 it holds a stead 60 fps, Your issue is most likely the 3.5gb. of video ram and a second 970 will not help with that, get a 980 Ti and sell your 970, even used 970's are still fetching $300


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I also have a 970 and while playing at 1080 it holds a stead 60 fps, Your issue is most likely the 3.5gb. of video ram and a second 970 will not help with that, get a 980 Ti and sell your 970, even used 970's are still fetching $300


Oh yeah at 1080p game ran pretty good but to be honest not sure the problem is Vram.

When I benchmarked the game at LOW settings Vram usage was max 3250 in game.

I have games that hit 4096 Vram usage yet never stutters.

I got a used 970 for 250 bucks. Will stick with them and sell them in few months for GTX1080 for sure.

970SLI is my short term solution for 4K.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow the game is extremely taxing on 4K.
> 
> I have a single 970 and I can get by pretty much all games easily. Even some on High, but Fallout 4 is underperforming even at LOW settings.
> 
> I will have a 2nd 970 next week so things should improve.
> 
> What are the main performance monsters in the game? I will turn off all AA but I believe I should also turn of Godrays too?
> 
> Game still looks pretty good even at low in 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 970 and while playing at 1080 it holds a stead 60 fps, Your issue is most likely the 3.5gb. of video ram and a second 970 will not help with that, get a 980 Ti and sell your 970, even used 970's are still fetching $300
Click to expand...

That's why I upgraded my graphics card. 2GB hardly cuts it anymore for HD resolutions. 3.5GB is definitely not enough for 4K resolutions. 4K might as well be HD triple screens condensed into one monitor. At least, in terms of load.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> That's why I upgraded my graphics card. 2GB hardly cuts it anymore for HD resolutions. 3.5GB is definitely not enough for 4K resolutions. 4K might as well be HD triple screens condensed into one monitor. At least, in terms of load.


I honestly beg to differ. I am getting great results with 970 on 4K.. Just take a loot at my benchmark thread. The main problem is the lack of power which can be boosted with an SLI.

I have higher Vram usage on Division and Battlefront and game performs better than Fallout 4.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> That's why I upgraded my graphics card. 2GB hardly cuts it anymore for HD resolutions. 3.5GB is definitely not enough for 4K resolutions. 4K might as well be HD triple screens condensed into one monitor. At least, in terms of load.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly beg to differ. I am getting great results with 970 on 4K.. Just take a loot at my benchmark thread. The main problem is the lack of power which can be boosted with an SLI.
> 
> I have higher Vram usage on Division and Battlefront and game performs better than Fallout 4.
Click to expand...

My previous card was a GTX660. Running Battlefront and Shadow of Mordor, the card just didn't cut it anymore. You're probably right since you have evidence to support your 3.5GB, but I would say the 970 is a minimum for RAM at 4K.


----------



## vaseria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow the game is extremely taxing on 4K.
> 
> I have a single 970 and I can get by pretty much all games easily. Even some on High, but Fallout 4 is underperforming even at LOW settings.
> 
> I will have a 2nd 970 next week so things should improve.
> 
> What are the main performance monsters in the game? I will turn off all AA but I believe I should also turn of Godrays too?
> 
> Game still looks pretty good even at low in 4K.


most definantly the ram is the issue


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> My previous card was a GTX660. Running Battlefront and Shadow of Mordor, the card just didn't cut it anymore. You're probably right since you have evidence to support your 3.5GB, but I would say the 970 is a minimum for RAM at 4K.


It is not IDEAL for sure. More is welcome but yeah 970's Vram is probably the minimum 4K can do.

I always turn of AA when I am regularly gaming and not benchmarking so that helps a lot with Vram usage as well. I never used AA in 2K and not using at 4K as well.

Even at 1080p 2xAA was more than enough for me lol


----------



## slickwilly

When I run up against the 3.5gb barrier my game gets laggy, 3gb or less and it is smooth as butter


----------



## inedenimadam

Vram is an issue at 4K with 3.5 gb. Its an issue with most AAA titles over the last year. 980s here, constant Vram issues. Modding is a delicate balance, and even vanilla fallout 4 some compromise is required. Expect 200-500 mb extra vram overhead for sli. As someone else suggested, ditch the'70 get a ti


----------



## iARDAs

I still dont think it is really Vram.

I read some 4K benchmarks for Fallout and here is what they say
Quote:


> Things get ugly at 4K - even the mighty GTX 980 Ti struggles to provide perfectly smooth gameplay. While some would argue that an average of 45fps and a minimum of 34fps is perfectly fine, we noticed plenty of input lag that made the game feel much worse than it does at say 60fps. As usual, we'd say 4K demands multi-GPU technology for acceptable performance.


source

Its just the game really demands lots of GPU horsepower.

970 is by no means a GPU for 4K. Even if it had 8GB Vrams I believe my experience would still be the same.

As horsepower 970SLI is pretty close to 980ti. And even 980ti is not a real 4K GPU if we are talking about Ultra graphics settings in modern demanding AAA games.

I am thinking about Engine issues as well.

I played much better looking games such as Battlefront and Divison and although I was around 3.5GB Vram (benchmark purpose) the gameplay was not laggy as fallout 4. Not one bit.

I just had low FPS issues, which were easily solved with lowering some settings and disabling AA.

970 is suprisingly a solid GPU at 4K and 60fps smooth gameplay is possible in most games. Even in badly ported games such as BO3.

Beauty of 4K is even lower graphical setting still looks darn good...

That being said I will of course upgrade my 970s to a 1080 or a 1080ti by November or so... No doubt about it.

Anyway so far I am waiting for my second used 970 to arrive next week. Let's see how the performance be. I will be perfectly happy with Medium preset with no AA in FO4


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey @PCGamer4Ever, what are the names of those mods? Those both sound like something I'd like to pick up for when I start my survival play through (probably another month or 2 out), and when do you think the second will be available? On top of those, the only other mod I plan on adding is the campsite mod, besides that, I'll probably play the survival mode pretty vanilla.


Here are the links...

*Realistic Bunker*
https://mods.bethesda.net/#en/workshop/fallout4/mod-detail/864141

*Start with Vault Armor*
https://mods.bethesda.net/#en/workshop/fallout4/mod-detail/810128


----------



## Bloodbath

I'm having a really persistant issue at the moment, i have built up Sanctuary as my main trading settlement. I have used the build limit glitch several times already. I have built multi level concrete mansion and when I try to modify it, I get a crash to desktop almost everytime. Anybody else experiencing a similar issue? Any fixes, tips etc? Cheers.


----------



## Ceadderman

Did Steam update the console? If so, this is likely your problem. Whenever I play a modded game, I always experience crashes when Steam updates the game and I start up in a modded area.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spray n Pray is so broken...


----------



## DeviousAddict

hey guys, i can't get Loot to work. I've downloaded the script with fallout 4 on the list but once its open it just freezes, wont let me click on anything but the X to close it.

also is there a good site that gives you full guide, like the skyrimbeautification project one? (here http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/ )
step by step, mod order, enb sets etc
Edit: another question. Is there a Fallout4 show your mods thread, like the Skyrim one? (here http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/0_30 )


----------



## awdrifter

Has anyone gotten the unlimited follower mod to work? I tried two mods but neither worked. When I tried to recruit Piper, Dogmeat gets dismissed. If anyone has a working multiple follower mod please help, thanks.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the unlimited follower mod to work? I tried two mods but neither worked. When I tried to recruit Piper, Dogmeat gets dismissed. If anyone has a working multiple follower mod please help, thanks.


iirc that mid requires console commands to work properly unless they updated it


----------



## awdrifter

I'm using this mod, which shouldn't require any console commands.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11829/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Ffallout4%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D11829%26preview%3D&pUp=1


----------



## ubbernewb

did i screw my quest or is there way to re-start the quest? its quest to get the hyper-drive from medford memorial hospital, i think i accidenlty traded it away







and went to start another quest and when i go back to that quest there is no hyper-drive in the crate anymore


----------



## KSIMP88

Shouldn't have been able to sell a Quest item. Double check your inventory. What stage are you at? On the off chance that you can actually sell the item, did you check with the vendors? Unique items don't seem to disappear from a vendor's inventory.


----------



## ubbernewb

where is the hyper-drive i think it was in that 1 green chest right off the room right? as matter of fact when i went back there was green arrow indicating the box, but it was not in there


----------



## KSIMP88

Finally got around to making a solid workshop. Will have a up soon.


----------



## awdrifter

So I got the Unlimited Companions mod to work. I just tried using Unlimited Companions Framework v1-0-4 rather than v1-0-5, and it worked for me.



I'm also running the Divine Revelation mod that overhauls much of the vegetation, it gives the world a less barren feel, which is probably more realistic since it's 200+ years since the nuclear wars. In the real world we see that the vegetation around Chernobyl has recovered only after 30 years.





And also a Miku themed Pipboy.


----------



## ubbernewb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Shouldn't have been able to sell a Quest item. Double check your inventory. What stage are you at? On the off chance that you can actually sell the item, did you check with the vendors? Unique items don't seem to disappear from a vendor's inventory.


no idea, i checked the 2 sellers at diamond city they dont have it


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Neat though seems unnecessarily complicated when one can just use this. Just press R to lock the door, done an done.

Edit: Then again it must be fun to mess with wiring an stuff. I can't even work out simple minecraft redstone so yeah


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Neat though seems unnecessarily complicated when one can just use this. Just press R to lock the door, done an done.
> 
> Edit: Then again it must be fun to mess with wiring an stuff. I can't even work out simple minecraft redstone so yeah


What about opening the console, clicking the object, and typing in the word lock? That's what I do. On that note I'll point out that Fallout and Fallout 2 are some of the only games that let you lock things by default.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm using survival mode as they intended it to be used. No mods. After I beat most of the quests, I'll start doing other stuff. All my settlements will contain smaller, but similar safe rooms where I will stockpile supplies


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What about opening the console, clicking the object, and typing in the word lock? That's what I do. On that note I'll point out that Fallout and Fallout 2 are some of the only games that let you lock things by default.


Eh... I never did like using the console for everything plus my pet peeve is just wishing settlers wouldn't go into every god damn place that I build. Stay out of my home!


----------



## iARDAs

So I sold my 970s and bought a 980ti.

Let's see how it will do in 4K.. Wednesday.


----------



## KSIMP88

Yesterday I braved the glowing sea at level 26. Surprisingly difficult. I have T45 and T51 armour pieces, and plenty of ammo, but was attached by 3 deathclaw and at least 15 radscorpians, and several stingwinds, ghouls and bloatflies. Freaking scary. Saved on the bridge going in my sleeping, and couldn't sleep until I got back.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I sold my 970s and bought a 980ti.
> 
> Let's see how it will do in 4K.. Wednesday.


Nice! I would have probably kept the 970s except for the RAM restriction. A 980ti is definitely a better option for 4K.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I sold my 970s and bought a 980ti.
> 
> Let's see how it will do in 4K.. Wednesday.


With the announcement of the 1080/1070s why didn't you wait? When I got my 980 ti I was told to "wait" but we had no idea how long the release would be, let alone an announcement.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I sold my 970s and bought a 980ti.
> 
> Let's see how it will do in 4K.. Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> With the announcement of the 1080/1070s why didn't you wait? When I got my 980 ti I was told to "wait" but we had no idea how long the release would be, let alone an announcement.
Click to expand...

I believe the release date is May 27.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nice! I would have probably kept the 970s except for the RAM restriction. A 980ti is definitely a better option for 4K.


I was actually going to try to SLI first as my GPU arrives on Wednesday from USA but I already have a buyer lined up and will sell it. Already sold the other 970 today. So let's see what happens









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> With the announcement of the 1080/1070s why didn't you wait? When I got my 980 ti I was told to "wait" but we had no idea how long the release would be, let alone an announcement.


I sold 2 970s and paid like 50 bucks for the 980ti so I am happy with that. If I wait for 1080 than the values of my 970s would also decline. So no loss really except the 50 bucks which I am ok as I wont be able to buy a 1080 until August.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I sold 2 970s and paid like 50 bucks for the 980ti so I am happy with that. If I wait for 1080 than the values of my 970s would also decline. So no loss really except the 50 bucks which I am ok as I wont be able to buy a 1080 until August.


Okay then that makes sense, thought you paid full price for the TI.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Okay then that makes sense, thought you paid full price for the TI.


Nah got it used here in Turkey. Still cost me 600 US dollars though









Sold 2 970s for 550 US Dollars.

I can probably sell the 980ti for 450ish in 2-3 months and add another 150 or so for 1080 IF it is worth it.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'm using survival mode as they intended it to be used. No mods. After I beat most of the quests, I'll start doing other stuff. All my settlements will contain smaller, but similar safe rooms where I will stockpile supplies


I am doing it with limited mods. I use the mod that gives you Vault tech armor as you exit the vault and I am using the realistic bunker mod so I have a little starting food and water. Other than that I avoid mods that are not lore friendly or break the games immersion by being over powered.


----------



## samoth777

Hi guys,

Will there be any improvement to fps if a 4690k is overclocked from stock to, let's say, 4.7ghz?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Will there be any improvement to fps if a 4690k is overclocked from stock to, let's say, 4.7ghz?


I would think you'd always see an improvement when you OC.


----------



## DIYDeath

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. balistics for Fallout 4. YAY!

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12986/?


----------



## andrews2547

That's actually a pretty good mod.


----------



## iARDAs

So my 980ti is here. I installed it. OCed it very well without voltage tweaking to 1454MHZ.

here are some Fallout 4 benchmakrs vs old 970 single GPU

With 970 at ULTRA I was getting 30fps with 3063 Vram Usage
With 980ti OCed at Ultra I am getting 53fps with 2717 Vram Usage

With 970 at High I was getting 31fps with 3013 Vram Usage
With 980ti at High I am now getting 57fps with 2891 Vram usage.

Not only my FPS went up insanely but my Vram usage also dropped a bit.

I wish I had both my 970s at the same time to test them out in SLI vs 980ti but unfortunately it did not happen.

The above test was a quick test in the intro house level. I talked to the robot, went to play with my kid for a bit and lingered around the bedroom.

Surely outside levels will drop the FPS more and I will test them as well.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So my 980ti is here. I installed it. OCed it very well without voltage tweaking to 1454MHZ.
> 
> here are some Fallout 4 benchmakrs vs old 970 single GPU
> 
> With 970 at ULTRA I was getting 30fps with 3063 Vram Usage
> With 980ti OCed at Ultra I am getting 53fps with 2717 Vram Usage
> 
> With 970 at High I was getting 31fps with 3013 Vram Usage
> With 980ti at High I am now getting 57fps with 2891 Vram usage.
> 
> Not only my FPS went up insanely but my Vram usage also dropped a bit.
> 
> I wish I had both my 970s at the same time to test them out in SLI vs 980ti but unfortunately it did not happen.
> 
> The above test was a quick test in the intro house level. I talked to the robot, went to play with my kid for a bit and lingered around the bedroom.
> 
> Surely outside levels will drop the FPS more and I will test them as well.


This is vanilla, correct? No optimization mods or .ini tweaks?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> This is vanilla, correct? No optimization mods or .ini tweaks?


Nothing. No modes no ini tweaks. Game is even capped at 60 fps...


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> This is vanilla, correct? No optimization mods or .ini tweaks?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. No modes no ini tweaks. Game is even capped at 60 fps...
Click to expand...

Nice! I was confused for a second, expecting much better results. Then I recalled that this is at 4K resolution... Makes these results suddenly much better.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nice! I was confused for a second, expecting much better results. Then I recalled that this is at 4K resolution... Makes these results suddenly much better.


980ti is amazing for 4K. And I have yet do lower godrays or other stuff which basically has not much of a visual change.

I will even put AA to 0 because at 4K I can NEVER tell the difference.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nice! I was confused for a second, expecting much better results. Then I recalled that this is at 4K resolution... Makes these results suddenly much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti is amazing for 4K. And I have yet do lower godrays or other stuff which basically has not much of a visual change.
> 
> I will even put AA to 0 because at 4K I can NEVER tell the difference.
Click to expand...

Let us know what happens when you mod the game some. What effect does the Texture Optimization Project have at this scale? How does the card perform in an established settlement?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Let us know what happens when you mod the game some. What effect does the Texture Optimization Project have at this scale? How does the card perform in an established settlement?


I will first do bunch of Vanilla tests in the game. And than use some mods and see how they effect for sure.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's actually a pretty good mod.


The author is planning to add ricochets as well.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 980ti is amazing for 4K. And I have yet do lower godrays or other stuff which basically has not much of a visual change.
> 
> I will even put AA to 0 because at 4K I can NEVER tell the difference.




Here's what I'm running for settings with my 980 Ti at 1454 mhz and 7800 mhz.

60 fps the majority of the time but get some lower rates when lots of shadows appear. That's because they are cpu based.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. balistics for Fallout 4. YAY!
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/12986/?


Yay! Reminds me of IMPACT, a mod for NV.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So my 980ti is here. I installed it. OCed it very well without voltage tweaking to 1454MHZ.
> 
> here are some Fallout 4 benchmakrs vs old 970 single GPU
> 
> With 970 at ULTRA I was getting 30fps with 3063 Vram Usage
> With 980ti OCed at Ultra I am getting 53fps with 2717 Vram Usage
> 
> With 970 at High I was getting 31fps with 3013 Vram Usage
> With 980ti at High I am now getting 57fps with 2891 Vram usage.
> 
> Not only my FPS went up insanely but my Vram usage also dropped a bit.
> 
> I wish I had both my 970s at the same time to test them out in SLI vs 980ti but unfortunately it did not happen.
> 
> The above test was a quick test in the intro house level. I talked to the robot, went to play with my kid for a bit and lingered around the bedroom.
> 
> Surely outside levels will drop the FPS more and I will test them as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Nice! I was confused for a second, expecting much better results. Then I recalled that this is at 4K resolution... Makes these results suddenly much better.


Took me a second to realize this as well lol.

I'm very happy with 970 SLI for 2K, but I feel I would be underwhelmed at 4K. At this point, I've realized I'm not sure how happy I'd be with 21:9 and might just push for 4K with the new gen of cards coming out from NVIDIA....if they perform like we think they will.


----------



## KSIMP88

For me personally, don't see the cost effectiveness of 4k just yet. I want to see a solid 4k 27" for under $250, first. And I mean a good one.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Took me a second to realize this as well lol.
> 
> I'm very happy with 970 SLI for 2K, but I feel I would be underwhelmed at 4K. At this point, I've realized I'm not sure how happy I'd be with 21:9 and might just push for 4K with the new gen of cards coming out from NVIDIA....if they perform like we think they will.


I am so angry to the developers for killing my enthusiasm for 21:9...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> For me personally, don't see the cost effectiveness of 4k just yet. I want to see a solid 4k 27" for under $250, first. And I mean a good one.


Well it is expensive but not that expensive. I am using a Samsung 590D monitor and it is pretty good to be honest. It is not IPS nor has Gsync but for 500 bucks I believe it is one of the cheapest models out ther. Add a used 980ti to the equation one must spend 1K for a proper 4K gaming.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am so angry to the developers for killing my enthusiasm for 21:9...
> Well it is expensive but not that expensive. I am using a Samsung 590D monitor and it is pretty good to be honest. It is not IPS nor has Gsync but for 500 bucks I believe it is one of the cheapest models out ther. Add a used 980ti to the equation one must spend 1K for a proper 4K gaming.


What devs? I mean, the support is there, but I still have a backlog of games that may or may not be supported in the future. There is a good community attempting to fix this, but I feel like 4K is the eventual future until i can get a X34 Predator-like monitor for around half it's price







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What devs? I mean, the support is there, but I still have a backlog of games that may or may not be supported in the future. There is a good community attempting to fix this, but I feel like 4K is the eventual future until i can get a X34 Predator-like monitor for around half it's price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Take a look at Overwatch for example. A game that I will 100% but but has black bars on 21:9... There are few games out there like that. Pisses me off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Take a look at Overwatch for example. A game that I will 100% but but has black bars on 21:9... There are few games out there like that. Pisses me off.


Gotcha. I didn't know if there was certain ones that were just absolutely rejecting it. Overwatch also isn't fully out, so I'd imagine the support may be coming.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Gotcha. I didn't know if there was certain ones that were just absolutely rejecting it. Overwatch also isn't fully out, so I'd imagine the support may be coming.


Unfortunately no. They stated that they will only give support to 16:9 and 16:10 for "artistic" purposes..

So guys Fallout 4 looks incredible at 4K. I am loving it even more. Playing it on Survival difficulty and I hope I can handle it. I am hungry and thirsty. Would I only have to drink clean water and cooked meals to prevent hunger and thirst?

Also game seems unoptimized at times. All of a sudden FPS drops inside when there is some sort of lightning.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Unfortunately no. They stated that they will only give support to 16:9 and 16:10 for "artistic" purposes..
> 
> So guys Fallout 4 looks incredible at 4K. I am loving it even more. Playing it on Survival difficulty and I hope I can handle it. I am hungry and thirsty. Would I only have to drink clean water and cooked meals to prevent hunger and thirst?
> 
> Also game seems unoptimized at times. All of a sudden FPS drops inside when there is some sort of lightning.


Well that's interesting. It just sounds like they're too lazy to tweak the FOV. I don't see how 'artistic purposes' inhibits 21:9. You're not changing the aspect of the models, just how much of the game I can see at once. Hell, it would have been a better excuse to say that too much of an advantage could be had competitively.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Unfortunately no. They stated that they will only give support to 16:9 and 16:10 for "artistic" purposes..
> 
> So guys Fallout 4 looks incredible at 4K. I am loving it even more. Playing it on Survival difficulty and I hope I can handle it. I am hungry and thirsty. Would I only have to drink clean water and cooked meals to prevent hunger and thirst?
> 
> Also game seems unoptimized at times. All of a sudden FPS drops inside when there is some sort of lightning.


you can eat raw or irradiated food and drink dirty water, but you may get an illness, not just rads.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Hunting is your friend, gather meat to make your own food. As for water, pick up every empty bottle you can find. You can use irradiated water sources and three bottles can be converted to one bottle of clean water. Or go to the vault and use it's water and every bottle is clean water.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Found something cool today. Left a note.


----------



## DIYDeath

Are those bumper spikes even legal? lol


----------



## Blze001

Just an FYI for you guys, Mod Organizer 2 has moved to beta and is working with patch 1.5+

https://github.com/TanninOne/modorganizer/releases

I know what I'm doing after work today!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Just an FYI for you guys, Mod Organizer 2 has moved to beta and is working with patch 1.5+
> 
> https://github.com/TanninOne/modorganizer/releases
> 
> I know what I'm doing after work today!!


Sweet jebus! I figured it wouldn't be long after the 1.5 patch. Maybe by August when I get back state side again it will have a full release. Sucks being away from my gaming PC for so many months, but at least when I get back fallout 4 and the Modding community will be significantly more mature. I can't really complain though, tropical paradise is treating me right!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Just an FYI for you guys, Mod Organizer 2 has moved to beta and is working with patch 1.5+
> 
> https://github.com/TanninOne/modorganizer/releases
> 
> I know what I'm doing after work today!!


Oh wow.


----------



## Infrasonic

What is the current state of mods right now?

I've been out of it and have not played FO4 since January. Kept up a bit with this thread but I'm still at a loss.

Now that the GECK is out, are you guys still playing mods the same way? I had to manually install everything then. Do you use the MM now? In game only or a combination of manual installs and ingame mods?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> What is the current state of mods right now?
> 
> I've been out of it and have not played FO4 since January. Kept up a bit with this thread but I'm still at a loss.
> 
> Now that the GECK is out, are you guys still playing mods the same way? I had to manually install everything then. Do you use the MM now? In game only or a combination of manual installs and ingame mods?


Mod tools have been out for awhile.

Though not too many "amazing" things just yet (though this is more of an opinion)

I just started modding again with MO2 so far so good.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ With MO2s release calendar, you might want to make sure steam updates are turned off. MO has a tendency to lag behind and offer up zero support for beta patches, and late to the party official releases. Still worth it IMO, best mod manager by a long shot.


----------



## tristanbear

I won't even touch Mods till the game stops getting updates. I _just_ started using mods in New Vegas.


----------



## Infrasonic

I was using LOTS of mods before I stopped playing my PC this year. Probably had at least 100 mods going.

Was just wondering if the process was the same today. Looks like it is and that I'll be manually installing them again.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I was using LOTS of mods before I stopped playing my PC this year. Probably had at least 100 mods going.
> 
> Was just wondering if the process was the same today. Looks like it is and that I'll be manually installing them again.


Use nexus mod manager. Don't install mods manually if you can avoid it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Thanks. That's why I was asking of this yesterday.

At the time I was last playing FO4, it was ill-advised to use NMM. I guess this is no longer the case?

Right now I am simply downloading all the mods I was using and new ones that look interesting. Thinking of starting a new character when I start playing again. Runs much better on my new rig. I stopped playing because I got unplayable framerates often and just gave up knowing I'd build a new rig eventually.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Thanks. That's why I was asking of this yesterday.
> 
> At the time I was last playing FO4, it was ill-advised to use NMM. I guess this is no longer the case?
> 
> Right now I am simply downloading all the mods I was using and new ones that look interesting. Thinking of starting a new character when I start playing again. Runs much better on my new rig. I stopped playing because I got unplayable framerates often and just gave up knowing I'd build a new rig eventually.


IMO, it is always ill-advised to use NMM. It is good for basic mods, but as you accumulate more mods and mods become more complex, you want something that helps you sort through the load order, clean mods, and have the ability to set specific install processes. Personally, I would never suggest. but that's just me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, it is always ill-advised to use NMM. It is good for basic mods, but as you accumulate more mods and mods become more complex, you want something that helps you sort through the load order, clean mods, and have the ability to set specific install processes. Personally, I would never suggest. but that's just me.


I'm on the same page. I always install mods manually. NMM might be good for load order sorting if there is no FOMM that works with FO4 though. For the previous games I used FOMM.


----------



## inedenimadam

Another hand up for NMM being a no-no. It junks up your install folder just like manually installing mods does, offers no overwrite ordering, has a tendency to leave stuff behind after uninstalling things, and just all around just doesn't always work. NMM tries to be too many things for too many games. It is great for someone who wants a few basic mods or community fixes, but my mod lists often take up more than the vertical resolution of my 4k screen, and for that type of list, Mod Organizer is the only kid on the block that can take the heat...With it coming out of Alpha and into BETA, I seriously cannot imagine using anything else.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Another hand up for NMM being a no-no. It junks up your install folder just like manually installing mods does, offers no overwrite ordering, has a tendency to leave stuff behind after uninstalling things, and just all around just doesn't always work. NMM tries to be too many things for too many games. It is great for someone who wants a few basic mods or community fixes, but my mod lists often take up more than the vertical resolution of my 4k screen, and for that type of list, Mod Organizer is the only kid on the block that can take the heat...With it coming out of Alpha and into BETA, I seriously cannot imagine using anything else.


There's no other option other than those 2 at this point. NMM also doesn't junk your install folder, it backs up the files it replaces with its new virtual memory system that they ripped off from MO.

It's nowhere near as good as MO because MO installs the files into a seperate directory, allowing multiple game profiles at the same time but it's certainly fine as long as you read what you're installing to make sure you don't accidentally not install required files or have conflicting mods installed.

The real issue is NMM can glitch out and not uninstall mods properly, leaving orphaned files though I've only seen this happen with Skyrim, Fallout 4, bar a weird glitch I had last version has been smooth sailing with 80 mods currently installed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've personally experienced enough situations where NMM "loses track" of file overwrites during the uninstallation of mods that I just rather never, ever use it. For me personally at least, NMM is junk. Granted it's not as bad as what Steam Workshop had for Skyrim, but I still wouldn't use it. Personally, I am waiting for all the DLC to be released, before I start touching any mods.


----------



## Alvarado

As others have said my problem with NMM has always been updating a mod and having to deal with proper load order (or in NMM case, install order) Thank god that MO2's beta is working fine, on my setup at least.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I just hate NMM in general. It always screws up my load order and you can't delete plugins from the manager.

I will switch to MO once it's fully functional. I need to be able to launch Fo4edit from it or it's a no-go.


----------



## LandonAaron

I had no idea NMM was so universally panned. I always used FOMM for FO3 and FNV, which seems very similar to NMM. I did use MO for Skyrim. I currently have about 70 mods for FO4 using NMM. Would it be worth the work involved switching over to MO?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I just hate NMM in general. It always screws up my load order and you can't delete plugins from the manager.
> 
> I will switch to MO once it's fully functional. I need to be able to launch Fo4edit from it or it's a no-go.


So you can't use FO4edit with MO in its current state? That would be a definite deal breaker for me too.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> So you can't use FO4edit with MO in its current state? That would be a definite deal breaker for me too.


You can as of this post with FO4Edit version;

Code:



Code:


3.1.3 - 1f9c3d8


----------



## slickwilly

What kills using MO for me is when a mod I really want to use that installs with out issue with NMM gets kicked back by MO for missing game data files


----------



## MonarchX

New ENB version for Fallout 4 was released - http://enbdev.com/index_en.html .


----------



## 8bitG33k

After being hit my character now has permanent blurred vision. It is worse towards the edges.

I have tried the two rimod console commands, but they don't work.










The bug seems to be well documented since Nov 2015 (just google Fallout 4 blurred vision) but Bethesda has not fixed this apparently.

Is there a workaround anyone is aware of?

I have no chem addictions, no radiation and no diseases. I also entered/ exited the Power Armour, alas to no avail. Tried stimpacks, doesn't work. Also tried sleeping, and fast traveling to reload "stuff". I also tried the "get another concussion" workaround but it hasn't helped either.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> After being hit my character now has permanent blurred vision. It is worse towards the edges.
> 
> I have tried the two rimod console commands, but they don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bug seems to be well documented since Nov 2015 (just google Fallout 4 blurred vision) but Bethesda has not fixed this apparently.
> 
> Is there a workaround anyone is aware of?
> 
> I have no chem addictions, no radiation and no diseases. I also entered/ exited the Power Armour, alas to no avail. Tried stimpacks, doesn't work. Also tried sleeping, and fast traveling to reload "stuff". I also tried the "get another concussion" workaround but it hasn't helped either.


Have you tried to kill or disable your character yet?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried to kill or disable your character yet?


That is indeed something I have tried, thank you for the suggestion.

Perhaps I just need to accept that I will need to revert to an earlier save and forego several hours of play. I was hoping for some console command or something, as it is clearly a bug and not a game feature (like from a disease or anything.


----------



## KSIMP88

Find a way to get hit in the head again?

Seriously. Might reset it.


----------



## 8bitG33k

I've been trying that... that is one of the recommended fix attempts. Hasn't worked so far for me though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I've been trying that... that is one of the recommended fix attempts. Hasn't worked so far for me though.


I'm playing right now and just got my head crippled and those blurry edges are there, healed up and they went away. You might just got unlucky with a bug







Though now I'm scared.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Finally found a fix! In console type "SetImageSpaceModifiersEnable 0". Done.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Finally found a fix! In console type "SetImageSpaceModifiersEnable 0". Done.


Won't that permanently disable the effect though? Like no more blurred vision ever, and possibly other effects. I would enter SetImageSpaceModifiersEnable 1, afterwards just to be safe.


----------



## LandonAaron

Lol, forget nuclear apocalypse, wind is bringing down the freedom trail...

Wind topples Ben Franklin statue on Boston's Freedom Trail



http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/05/17/wind-topples-ben-franklin-statue-on-bostons-freedom-trail.html?intcmp=ob_article_sidebar_video&intcmp=obinsite


----------



## Alvarado

So Far Harbor came out yesterday. Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So Far Harbor came out yesterday. Anyone got any thoughts?


Downloading it now. Wasn't available for me last night.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Far Harbor was cracked and on a certain website over a week ago.. I think it's funny/ironic how the pirates get the DLC before paying customers do.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Far Harbor was cracked and on a certain website over a week ago.. I think it's funny/ironic how the pirates get the DLC before paying customers do.


Meh everyone knows you can't stop piracy and that ultimately, pirates often have a better experience than paying customers. The point of DRM was always to make cracking the game hard enough or take long enough that people on the fence don't bother waiting for it. Obviously most companies fail at it.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Oh I know how bad DRM is.. Just take a look at GTAV lol. Game wouldn't even let me play single player half the time for the first month it was released.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So Far Harbor came out yesterday. Anyone got any thoughts?


Sadly, all of my PCs and consoles just left on a moving truck. I'll give it a try in a couple of months.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So Far Harbor came out yesterday. Anyone got any thoughts?


Ok, managed 1/2 hour last night.

Very atmospheric compared to the main game.

First thing I noticed was Nick's voice actor seems different.

So I traveled there and started exploring a bit. First place I went was the bowling alley and Bethesda disappoints yet again. Bar Harbour has a candlepin bowling centre not a ten pin.

Some of the characters seem pretty interesting though. Look forward to more time.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Ok, managed 1/2 hour last night.
> 
> Very atmospheric compared to the main game.
> 
> First thing I noticed was Nick's voice actor seems different.
> 
> So I traveled there and started exploring a bit. First place I went was the bowling alley and Bethesda disappoints yet again. Bar Harbour has a candlepin bowling centre not a ten pin.
> 
> Some of the characters seem pretty interesting though. Look forward to more time.


What level did you go at? I went at 15 and I feel like i'm gonna regret it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> What level did you go at? I went at 15 and I feel like i'm gonna regret it.


Level 46 of Survival. I can kill almost anything with a few shots of my assult rifle but a lot of things can still kill me very quick as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Level 46 of Survival. I can kill almost anything with a few shots of my assult rifle but a lot of things can still kill me very quick as well.


Explosive weapon + explosive perks = GG


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Explosive weapon + explosive perks = GG


Mini gun with explosive ammo perk, maxed out heavy weapons and explosives perks, this setup chews Super mutants and Death claws in to little pieces


----------



## Decade

Got a few hours into Far Harbor, helping out the locals... wow, this landmass is HUGE!

Atmosphere is definitely a 10/10 as well.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Got a few hours into Far Harbor, helping out the locals... wow, this landmass is HUGE!
> 
> Atmosphere is definitely a 10/10 as well.


The atmosphere is beyond creepy, I actually walk around with my weapon out because of it.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

omg far harbor that's right, dl now...haven't played in months... I'm going to go in with full gear, I'm level about 100, you know ballistic weave armor and power armor over the top, carry some core's in case, and have my Rapid Gauss Riffle and mr 2 shot plasma rifle at the ready..


----------



## ad hoc

:blinksmilI haven't posted here in a while, but I'm dropping in to say how much I loved Far Harbor. It's obvious that Bethesda listened to a lot of our complaints. The story, atmosphere, music, quests, new enemies, weapons, and characters are all great, and there are some cool skill checks in there.

There isn't a lot of RP value due to the voiced protagonist, but there's a lot of dialogue which is a step in the right direction. No Radmoose though...



Edit: and it's awesome that I live like 40 minutes from there. Kinda trippy.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> The atmosphere is beyond creepy, I actually walk around with my weapon out because of it.


Love it! There are actually some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. like moments with how tense travelling can be on the island.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I also no longer trust half wrecked buses, sometimes they can be a bit... crabby.


----------



## awdrifter

Is the purified water money trick patched? I have the industrial water purifier at Santuary and the Castle. Neither will generate new purified water in the workbench. I tried taking out all the purified water in the workbench and waited for days (in game), still no new water showing up. Does anyone know what's the last version of the game that this trick still works? Thanks.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Love it! There are actually some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. like moments with how tense travelling can be on the island.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I also no longer trust half wrecked buses, sometimes they can be a bit... crabby.


I heard about what you mentioned in your spoiler on r/Fallout, got super hyped for it, and when I finally found it I


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



killed it like 4 shots


----------



## 45nm

After replaying Fallout 4 several times and with lots of different mods is anyone getting fatigue or boredom even with the DLC's? It seems like I should take a long break from this game and wait for all the DLC's and patches to be released before trying a replay. I've beaten it several times and know most of the locations quite well by now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> After replaying Fallout 4 several times and with lots of different mods is anyone getting fatigue or boredom even with the DLC's? It seems like I should take a long break from this game and wait for all the DLC's and patches to be released before trying a replay. I've beaten it several times and know most of the locations quite well by now.


I can see it happening due to the relative lack of role-playing compared to other Fallout games. That's why I stopped playing after my first playthrough and am waiting until next year to start again, when there will be many amazing mods and more DLC.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can see it happening due to the relative lack of role-playing compared to other Fallout games. That's why I stopped playing after my first playthrough and am waiting until next year to start again, when there will be many amazing mods and more DLC.


I've been playing it on/off since November of last-year. I've logged so many hundreds of hours into Fallout 4 so that would explain the fatigue and boredom. As with typical Bethesda releases when I first started playing Fallout 4 it was a quest to finish it due to bugs and numerous issues. I have Far Harbor but haven't played it but I doubt it would change my stance and opinion.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I've been playing it on/off since November of last-year. I've logged so many hundreds of hours into Fallout 4 so that would explain the fatigue and boredom. As with typical Bethesda releases when I first started playing Fallout 4 it was a quest to finish it due to bugs and numerous issues. I have Far Harbor but haven't played it but I doubt it would change my stance and opinion.


I'd say you should give Far Harbor a shot, its got actual skill checks! Serious though, Far harbor is a completely different game.


----------



## candy_van

I'll give it a crack after I beat the game (again) next sit down.
I did Institute ending and am in the midst of final battle on BOS ending.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'd like to see some kind of conversation with Shaun while attacking them (just reached inside CIT w/ Prime).
I was hoping for more insight as to their full plan even when going Institute line, but it's all kind of hollow if you ask me...


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

*Help I Was Robbed!!!*

Okay guys here is what happened. I am doing a new play through on survival mode, taking it nice and slow. I have Preston and crew in Sanctuary but I am not going to help them. I befriended the Abernathy's but am staying in my own place at Red Rocket.

I have been suing some of the cabinets to hold ammo, spare weapons, clothes, food and water. I went out on a hunting trip. Came back and all my food, water, ammo and weapons are gone.

I have Dogmeat staying at Red Rocket, should he have not guarded the location?

Is this normal or something added with Survival mode?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'd say you should give Far Harbor a shot, its got actual skill checks! Serious though, Far harbor is a completely different game.


Looks like I still have to meet these requirements:

http://www.shacknews.com/article/94736/how-to-start-the-far-harbor-dlc-in-fallout-4

Interestingly enough I haven't even started the quest to finding Nick Valentine on my current play-through. I did meet the secretary and she assigned me the quest but I haven't gone further than that.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> *Help I Was Robbed!!!*
> 
> Okay guys here is what happened. I am doing a new play through on survival mode, taking it nice and slow. I have Preston and crew in Sanctuary but I am not going to help them. I befriended the Abernathy's but am staying in my own place at Red Rocket.
> 
> I have been suing some of the cabinets to hold ammo, spare weapons, clothes, food and water. I went out on a hunting trip. Came back and all my food, water, ammo and weapons are gone.
> 
> I have Dogmeat staying at Red Rocket, should he have not guarded the location?
> 
> Is this normal or something added with Survival mode?


Pretty sure settlers can grab items out of containers now (from a recent update I think?). Check their pockets/blow their heads off.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Far Harbor is broken for me, the radio station won't appear


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Far Harbor is broken for me, the radio station won't appear


It wouldn't appear for me but I just talked to Ellie Perkins and she gave me the quest to start Far Harbor.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'll try that when I'm done setting up my new installation of Windows, thanks.

Side note, this 1TB 850 Evo is sweet.


----------



## Blze001

So I've been slowly "aging" my character as time passes. A scar for a big fight with Deathclaws, some blemishes for exploring the Glowing Sea, gaunt eyes because of stress, etc. Compared it to a screenshot from before the bombs and the past 150 days haven't been kind to her:

-1 Days in the Commonwealth


+150 Days in the Commonwealth


(And yes, the Coupe behind her is up on blocks.)


----------



## Thready

I just made it to Diamond City for the first time at level 20. I've been putting it off because I loved the anticipation. And the first thing I did when I got in there was quicksave, then throw about 3-4 grenades, and start blasting away. Then I loaded my quicksave and continued through the game.

Anybody else do that in F4? Quicksave then just start killing people?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So I've been slowly "aging" my character as time passes. A scar for a big fight with Deathclaws, some blemishes for exploring the Glowing Sea, gaunt eyes because of stress, etc. Compared it to a screenshot from before the bombs and the past 150 days haven't been kind to her: (And yes, the Coupe behind her is up on blocks.)


You might like this mod then.


----------



## awdrifter

Finally got some materials to fix the street lights at Sanctuary.


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I just made it to Diamond City for the first time at level 20. I've been putting it off because I loved the anticipation. And the first thing I did when I got in there was quicksave, then throw about 3-4 grenades, and start blasting away. Then I loaded my quicksave and continued through the game.
> 
> Anybody else do that in F4? Quicksave then just start killing people?


Not often, but I do it every once in awhile for special occasions. I like to see how long I can last when I shoot someone at the BoS base.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Not often, but I do it every once in awhile for special occasions. I like to see how long I can last when I shoot someone at the BoS base.


LOL I knew it!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I just made it to Diamond City for the first time at level 20. I've been putting it off because I loved the anticipation. And the first thing I did when I got in there was quicksave, then throw about 3-4 grenades, and start blasting away. Then I loaded my quicksave and continued through the game.
> 
> Anybody else do that in F4? Quicksave then just start killing people?


Lol I used to do that in FO3.

I gave everyone in Megaton power armor and awesome weapons too. It was a true spectacle when I'd decide to just start firing on them


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Lol I used to do that in FO3.
> 
> I gave everyone in Megaton power armor and awesome weapons too. It was a true spectacle when I'd decide to just start firing on them


You're an evil, evil man.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> You're an evil, evil man.


One of the most exciting moments of my life was arming the nuke and then detonating it at Tenpenny Tower.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I sometimes down my companions when they piss me off.







In Skyrim though, I would kill off entire villages.







I remember killing a lot of NPC's in FO3 and FO4. I forgot if I killed the kids in that town full of little kids or if I tried and they couldn't be killed. I do remember attacking them though.


----------



## ad hoc

I did a kill everyone run in New Vegas that was pretty fun. Had a whole backstory about how I had been screwed over too many times and thought everyone was better off dead. Got the...eh let's call it "Mortal Children" mod, dawned a trench coat, an NCR ranger helmet with a night vision, and a Hunting Shotgun. The poor sleeping Boomer children didn't stand a chance


----------



## Blze001

Am I the only one who hasn't murdered entire towns in a Bethesda game? I'll sometimes quicksave and then pop someone who annoys me, but I can't say I've exterminated a town before. Except Megaton, but that was part of a quest.

Now when it comes to stealing random things, that's me. I have a save where I worked my way across the map stealing every single piece of cheese in Skyrim and threw all of them in my Solitude basement.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't murdered entire towns in a Bethesda game? I'll sometimes quicksave and then pop someone who annoys me, but I can't say I've exterminated a town before. Except Megaton, but that was part of a quest.
> 
> Now when it comes to stealing random things, that's me. I have a save where I worked my way across the map stealing every single piece of cheese in Skyrim and threw all of them in my Solitude basement.


No....you're not the only one. I'm actually disappointed that in FO4 you can't kill all of the NPCs. The video below is my being a plebe on Xbox One FO4 and learning this the hard way







.

EDIT: Skip to ~10:00 for the action







.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No....you're not the only one. I'm actually disappointed that in FO4 you can't kill all of the NPCs. The video below is my being a plebe on Xbox One FO4 and learning this the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Skip to ~10:00 for the action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The YouTube Nazi strikes again, this video cannot be viewed from the US evidently.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The YouTube Nazi strikes again, this video cannot be viewed from the US evidently.


Huh, that's the first time I've seen that in the US.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> One of the most exciting moments of my life was arming the nuke and then detonating it at Tenpenny Tower.


You need to be locked up behind bars! Don't you know that violence in video games automatically makes you violent in real life? That's like a 100% true fact. A 1:1 ratio.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> One of the most exciting moments of my life was arming the nuke and then detonating it at Tenpenny Tower.


Kept a perma-save for that. I found a twilight or early evening detonation to be the most beautifully destructive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't murdered entire towns in a Bethesda game?


In here you are


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> You need to be locked up behind bars! Don't you know that violence in video games automatically makes you violent in real life? That's like a 100% true fact. A 1:1 ratio.


rofl then the world should be scared of the things I've done in my many e-lives


----------



## Valor958

I had rampages in the BoS airship a ton of times, just for kicks. I actually managed to wipe them out for the most part, but it took... a while. Yeah, I spoiled things for myself a bit when I killed Danse and looted him. heh, oops.

Ah the power of quick save time travel.
"I'll take door A!" *deathclaw picks you up gently in his arms, and carries you to the Honeymoon Suite*
.... quick load
"I'll take door B!" *you walk in on the alternate timeline version of yourself with the deathclaw*
.... shoots self in head, quick load
"I'll be going now, bai!"
... runs away screaming.

*edit: was trying to find a funny pic to go with the deathclaw shenanigans... never, ever, try to search for such a thing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> The YouTube Nazi strikes again, this video cannot be viewed from the US evidently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Huh, that's the first time I've seen that in the US.


It's not working in US? I'm in US and have shared it among a few friends. Everyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's not working in US? I'm in US and have shared it among a few friends. Everyone else having the same issue?


I'm getting
Quote:


> This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds


Edit: Asked a friend of mine who is just up the street from me, also blocked.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm getting
> Edit: Asked a friend of mine who is just up the street from me, also blocked.


That's strange







. Maybe it's in Cali only







. Anyhow....TL;DR went to do the mission that required me to 'free' someone and it ended up not pleasing the Diamond City guards....so I 'dealt' with them







.


----------



## PCGamer4Ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe it's in Cali only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyhow....TL;DR went to do the mission that required me to 'free' someone and it ended up not pleasing the Diamond City guards....so I 'dealt' with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


SO Cali is now considered another country and can view videos the rest of the US cannot?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGamer4Ever*
> 
> SO Cali is now considered another country and can view videos the rest of the US cannot?


Oh I was just being rather silly







. Though Cali becoming it's own country wouldn't surprise me







.

I'll have to confirm with some others at work. Only thing different is I believe I have the videos unlisted, bot who knows.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh I was just being rather silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though Cali becoming it's own country wouldn't surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll have to confirm with some others at work. Only thing different is I believe I have the videos unlisted, bot who knows.


Hey, we all know that Texas will be the first one to become its own country.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> rofl then the world should be scared of the things I've done in my many e-lives


My God...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Anyone try this mod?

It looks pretty cool, it's meant to replace Survival. Reading the description it seems to be more comprehensive than Beth's Survival.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyone try this mod?
> 
> It looks pretty cool, it's meant to replace Survival. Reading the description it seems to be more comprehensive than Beth's Survival.


So its just New Vegas's survival mode in Fallout 4, neat. I'll give it a try if I ever get around to doing another playthrough.


----------



## Valor958

I just picked this back up to get the feel for things before I buy the expansions. I got the Wasteland Workshop since its cheap, but havent toyed with it yet. I finally finished the main line with the Institute and boy did I screw with the BoS before I sided against them. I am super freaking sneaky in power armor, so I sneaked around the blimp o' steel, stealing power armor from people. And assassinating everyone.

Steal core, guy gets out of armor... 1 hit sneak attack kersplode him, hop in power armor... drop it off at my Iron Gallery at the Castle, rinse, repeat. LOL. I have so much power armor! I was tempted to get enough for everyone at Castle, but then I got bored and blew everything up. Now, end game wandering until I get the expansions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hey, we all know that Texas will be the first one to become its own country.


Damn Texans! Wait... I'm a Texan! In that case, this is totally true.







I could definitely see us being the first state to cede since the Civil War if that ever does happen again.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Damn Texans!


"They're natural enemies. Like Yankees and Texans! Or Oklahomans and Texans! Or Mexicans and Texans! Or Texans and other Texans! Damn Texans! They ruined Texas!" - OC'ing Noob


----------



## obikenobi27

I've decided it's about time to start a Survival playthrough. Unfortunately, I had the game crash unexpectedly, and I hadn't slept since scavenging Sanctuary for the first time so I'm pretty much restarting. I would be fine with the whole save on sleep idea, but unexpected crashes that aren't my fault force me to use some kind of default save mod. Good idea in concept, but a game must be perfect for it to work.


----------



## KSIMP88

Do you use mods?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Do you use mods?


Very sparingly. I've installed a few from Bethesda.net from the most experienced modders to prevent bugs. That said, the game still is far from perfect when it comes to CTDs.


----------



## ubbernewb

anyone know how to get past the far harbor mission the first one where you, have to find out where the girl went? i ask for more info she says No,i went on other missions again, to level higher, i have lady killer perk and the other perk maxed, i go back and she still wont say anything more







, how do i persuade her? all the dialogue,s are green i dont see option to persuade


----------



## KSIMP88

I use 0 mods and have 0 crashes. Verify the installation?


----------



## obikenobi27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I use 0 mods and have 0 crashes. Verify the installation?


Fresh install. I'm not worried about it. The game runs great 99% of the time. Every game is bound to have a crash somewhere.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I use 0 mods and have 0 crashes. Verify the installation?


crash isn't always the games files some games don't play well with certain drivers, hardware, or background programs.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Do you use mods?


Even with my "budget" system I've been having no real issues with my FO4 playthrough so far. I have about 20ish mods installed right now (mostly graphics fixes/optimization and a few lore-enhancing ones) and other than a very rare crash when I'm building in my settlement, I have no issues. I haven't noticed any "bugs" so far, which is part of the reason I waited to buy the game to start with. That's just my 2 cents though.

In other news heres a thing, I finished my custom Fallout 4 Headset.









Photos get bigger, so click away.




This doesn't look any different but it was chrome before, I used yellow headlight tint to give it a "golden" appearance.




They're not the greatest things ever, but I'm proud of em. I have a Blue & yellow charging cable and an aux cable on the way to keep with it so it's fully-custom.

Oh, last thing, got my B&W Vault-Boy today too.


----------



## pez

That's awesome...I want to go hunt one down in a f.y.e. now.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's awesome...I want to go hunt one down in a f.y.e. now.


I ordered mine off ebay, but they still have them on their site. All the FYE's around me closed down so I had thought they were totally out of business but they still have a site at least.


----------



## DoomDash

Sadly was probably one conversation away from completing Far Harbor but my quest is bugged and I cannot complete it. Love Bethesda games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sadly was probably one conversation away from completing Far Harbor but my quest is bugged and I cannot complete it. Love Bethesda games.


One of the reasons I'm waiting until 2017 to get back into this game. Was it a major, main quest related conversation though? I never had an issue with main quest related things in any Bethesda game, only side quests.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> One of the reasons I'm waiting until 2017 to get back into this game. Was it a major, main quest related conversation though? I never had an issue with main quest related things in any Bethesda game, only side quests.


Yep main quest line.


----------



## Infrasonic

Save often. Very often.

If using Survival, use a mod to allow saving often. Then save often.


----------



## Valor958

I finally got back into things and got the DLC. I devoured Automatron and make a super ginsu bot, and now I'm in Far Harbor wandering the fog. I took all the parts off Ada and put them on Curie so I can work on her a bit.

My recipe for Ginsu Bot: Mr. Handy thrusters and body. Tri-buzz saws, dual stealth blades, and all the armor pieces to increase physical dmg and add extra effects. She does about 500 melee dmg total now. Can take a decent beating too. Mixing her with my Blitz strikes... its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Chobbit

Okay I've just cracked and started Fallout 4 for the first time a few days ago and is performance really barmy for everyone else?

2 x 980's watercooled and both OC to1520/8000
5930k OC to 4.6
32GB DDR4 2666
1440p & everything Max TAA

Although I get 60fps 90% of the time fine in most places, Deep in cities it just instantly drops to about 42-45fps then stood on a highway I had it down to 28fps. I thought okay I'll try 1080p and that made not a frame of difference? Turned AA to off made maybe a 1-2 frame difference.

Looked online and people recommended turning Shadow Distance to Normal and God Rays to Low, this did made the biggest difference but on that bridge I can still get it as low as 36fps, put the resolution back up to 1440p and TAA back on and again not a frame difference.

It's like it's not being limited or bottle necked by the GPU or CPU but just the game itself. at 1080p 2 980's should be able to max any game and can with all my other games.

I even tried a recommended mod (Resurrection - forest edition) which I thought would kill it but makes no difference even though there is so much more going on. Really like this mod I think it improves and makes the world look more worn but alive.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Welcome to Fallout 4. Runs like crap no matter what you do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Okay I've just cracked and started Fallout 4 for the first time a few days ago and is performance really barmy for everyone else?


Shadows


----------



## OC'ing Noob

God rays


----------



## candy_van

OK so now I've completed the game w/ Institute and BOS endings.
I always preferred the independent option when available, and while in lieu of that I feel you get more of that with one of the two:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I'm just gonna go BOS ending and move on for the jetpack lol.
Going Institute to me lets you have more perceivable control, but well, unless DLC makes any use of that...IM GONNA FLY


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Welcome to Fallout 4. Runs like crap no matter what you do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Shadows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> God rays


Good to know I'm not the only one but bad to see that although the engine has been adapted alot since fo3 its a shame they havent mastered optimising it in all that time.

Hoping the games worth it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobbit*
> 
> Good to know I'm not the only one but bad to see that although the engine has been adapted alot since fo3 its a shame they havent mastered optimising it in all that time.
> 
> Hoping the games worth it


No amount of optimization will save the crappy shadow quality. Shadows have always been terrible for TES and FO.


----------



## Olorin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I just made it to Diamond City for the first time at level 20. I've been putting it off because I loved the anticipation. And the first thing I did when I got in there was quicksave, then throw about 3-4 grenades, and start blasting away. Then I loaded my quicksave and continued through the game.
> 
> Anybody else do that in F4? Quicksave then just start killing people?


Of course! Sometimes it's just funny to take on a whole town and go down in a blaze of fury, murder and mayhem. Or wipe out your own settlement...


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I swear they found a picture of me and my little brother growing up and decided to troll us.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed a few mods through the Bethesda page. It is kind of clunky, and I really have no idea how it determines load order or over-write status. There may be a few mods I install that way to keep out of my mod manager, like unofficial patches and such, but for the most part I am waiting on MO


Is that in the original F4 or a mod? And where is it ingame?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> Is that in the original F4 or a mod? And where is it ingame?


It's not in the original FO4, but rather the DLC. I believe its in the Mechanist's Lair in the DLC. I remember following pipes near a ramp/stairs and finding them.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Keep up the faith bro


I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## trivium nate

ok so i beat the game on XB1 a while ago i took out the institute but now im going back i want to join them and do w.e I just beat the quest powering up but didn't get an achievement I downloaded like 3 mods that's it but i deleted them and disabled them after a short while is that why I didnt get it? id like to keep playing but i want the achievements for stuff i do


----------



## trivium nate

OK so I can even load into an older save file because even though I don't have mods it marks it as modded and disables achievements *** f mods


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> OK so I can even load into an older save file because even though I don't have mods it marks it as modded and disables achievements *** f mods


achievements are over rated...mods make the game so much better its worth that trade off....if achievments are that important restart the game with no mods and play through it again...it flags every save for that character when you mod the game because it cant tell if you added skins or gave yourself everything to advance quest lines so it creates balance...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> OK so I can even load into an older save file because even though I don't have mods it marks it as modded and disables achievements *** f mods


A mod for that as per the usual with the "There's a mod for that" saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> achievements are over rated...mods make the game so much better its worth that trade off....if achievments are that important restart the game with no mods and play through it again...it flags every save for that character when you mod the game because it cant tell if you added skins or gave yourself everything to advance quest lines so it creates balance...


Overrated? But you can get the best of both worlds now! Dem achievements and mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have never, ever paid attention towards achievements. They are simply something put in the game for people with OCD tendencies IMO to prolong how long you play the game. Me personally, I just play the game and if that happens to give me some sort of achievement, cool.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> A mod for that as per the usual with the "There's a mod for that" saying.
> Overrated? But you can get the best of both worlds now! Dem achievements and mods.


still over rated imo as oc said its something for people to work towards to make them play longer...to say look at me i have no life i spent 400 hours to get all the acheivements....if achievements gave in game awards sure...but most are just hey look what i did with 100 hours...i did like the achievements mod for skyrim because it actually gave usable rewards...i dont need or want bragging rights for anything


----------



## Drake87

Anyone know if there is a mod or console command to skip the dima minecraft levels in Far Harbor? Completely breaks immersion for me.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never, ever paid attention towards achievements. They are simply something put in the game for people with OCD tendencies IMO to prolong how long you play the game. Me personally, I just play the game and if that happens to give me some sort of achievement, cool.


Same.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never, ever paid attention towards achievements. They are simply something put in the game for people with OCD tendencies IMO to prolong how long you play the game. Me personally, I just play the game and if that happens to give me some sort of achievement, cool.


I look at it differently: Achievements drive me to play the game differently than I otherwise would have. Sometimes it's more challenging and sometimes it's just a different approach. That said, I'm not obsessive about completing achievements.


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey is anyone else having an issue where a connected terminal in one of your settlements just says initializing forever and you cant use its functionality? I just built a factory at my main settlement but cant program my production lines


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never, ever paid attention towards achievements. They are simply something put in the game for people with OCD tendencies IMO to prolong how long you play the game. Me personally, I just play the game and if that happens to give me some sort of achievement, cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I look at it differently: Achievements drive me to play the game differently than I otherwise would have. Sometimes it's more challenging and sometimes it's just a different approach. That said, I'm not obsessive about completing achievements.
Click to expand...

I could care less about Achievements in the 1st playthrough of any game. I work on the ones I miss after that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

New Beta Update.
Quote:


> *NEW FEATURES*
> ExitSave - Exiting to the Main Menu will create an ExitSave. During next play session, the ExitSave will delete itself after you load it. The Existsave works in all difficulty levels including Survival.
> New Add On specific icons in Workshop mode
> Support for upcoming Add Ons
> 
> *FIXES*
> General stability and performance improvements
> Fixed a crash related to targeting an enemy weapon while in VATS
> Fixed an issue where a Companion would become stuck walking and unable to run
> Fixed issue in "Mankind Redefined" to prevent the player from getting stuck in elevators while in Mass Fusion Building
> In "Boston After Dark" quest now completes properly when waiting for Old Man Stockton
> Fixed occasional issue where player would become permanently invisible
> Dead settlers can no longer be commanded or assigned to supply lines
> Fixed issue where deleting saved games would cause other saves to disappear
> Fixed occasional issues with activating mods that did not come from Bethesda.net
> Minor bug fixes and optimizations to Mods load order and browsing
> 
> *How to access the Steam Beta*
> Log into Steam.
> Right Click on Fallout 4 in your Library.
> Select Settings.
> Select Betas.
> A drop down menu will appear. Select Beta.
> Select OK.
> Wait a few minutes and Fallout 4 should update.
> When done, Fallout 4 should appear as Fallout 4 [Beta] in your Library.


----------



## KSIMP88

Exit save? FINALLY


----------



## Infrasonic

That's nice. Doesn't get in the way of what Survival mode is trying to accomplish.

Though I have been using a 'quick save' mod for my current playthrough in survival mode.


----------



## Orthello

Just installed this game and not far in at all. What are the best graphics mods to install ?, texture mods etc.

If i'm going to spend 100 hrs + in the game i want it looking as good as possible. Have dual TX setup so plenty of gpu grunt to play with.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Just installed this game and not far in at all. What are the best graphics mods to install ?, texture mods etc.
> 
> If i'm going to spend 100 hrs + in the game i want it looking as good as possible. Have dual TX setup so plenty of gpu grunt to play with.


I'm using Vivid Texture Overhauls and Vivid Weathers, no enb to go with it because I'm waiting on his. Right now aren't too many crazy big texture overhauls, those take time. You could bump up the shadow draw distance and put 8k shadows.

Edit: Forgot about: Fallout 4 HD Reworked Project, Delightful Ivy - HD Vine Retexture, and GRASSLANDS.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm using Vivid Texture Overhauls and Vivid Weathers, no enb to go with it because I'm waiting on his. Right now aren't too many crazy big texture overhauls, those take time. You could bump up the shadow draw distance and put 8k shadows.
> 
> Edit: Forgot about: Fallout 4 HD Reworked Project, Delightful Ivy - HD Vine Retexture, and GRASSLANDS.


I prefer True Storms over that one, and Photorealistic Commonwealth. For the latter be sure to use the two plugins to disable lens effects/dirt (just for the horrid lens flare really), chromatic aberration, and also lower the bloom via the INI files.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I prefer True Storms over that one, and Photorealistic Commonwealth. For the latter be sure to use the two plugins to disable lens effects/dirt (just for the horrid lens flare really), chromatic aberration, and also lower the bloom via the INI files.


I played loads of skyrim with Vivid Weathers. So when I found it I instantly switched from True Storms to Weathers. I used to use Photorealistic enb but got annoyed with rain going through ceilings (more so than vanilla)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I prefer True Storms over that one, and Photorealistic Commonwealth. For the latter be sure to use the two plugins to disable lens effects/dirt (just for the horrid lens flare really), chromatic aberration, and also lower the bloom via the INI files.


PRC looks interesting. Glad I played this on XBO first so now I can mod the heck out of it on PC for 4K. Just got into modding STALKER SoC, and it's probably graphically equivalent of a FO title right in stock form lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> PRC looks interesting. Glad I played this on XBO first so now I can mod the heck out of it on PC for 4K. Just got into modding STALKER SoC, and it's probably graphically equivalent of a FO title right in stock form lol.


Modded SoC looks a lot better than unmodded FO3 and NV save for the aliasing, which does pretty much ruin anything. Better than modded FO3 and NV even, in most ways.


----------



## KSIMP88

I seriously can't play the game now. The recent update has the FPS locked at 30. How do I fix it? I forget.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I seriously can't play the game now. The recent update has the FPS locked at 30. How do I fix it? I forget.


Disable V-Sync?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

All 71 achievements unlocked and still can't stop playing. I didn't find out how useful scavenging posts were to settlements until I was level 50. This and tier 4 strong back perk made building settlements so much easier.


----------



## Bloodbath

Is anybody running this game in 21:9 1440p? If so what needs to be done? I am getting an Acer predator tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Is anybody running this game in 21:9 1440p? If so what needs to be done? I am getting an Acer predator tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/9264/?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Modded SoC looks a lot better than unmodded FO3 and NV save for the aliasing, which does pretty much ruin anything. Better than modded FO3 and NV even, in most ways.


Haha jeez. I'll have to mess more with the tweaking. Very satisfied so far though







.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Is anybody running this game in 21:9 1440p? If so what needs to be done? I am getting an Acer predator tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


Everything can be changed in the fallout4prefs.ini with notepad as usual.

Copy this under [Interface] to correct the power armor UI or else it will look like


Spoiler: this















fUIPowerArmorGeometry_TranslateW=0.00001
fUIPowerArmorGeometry_TranslateZ=14.0000
fUIPowerArmorGeometry_TranslateX=0.0001
fUIPowerArmorGeometry_TranslateY=265.0000


----------



## Orthello

Hey Guys , new to this game about 14 hrs in and playing the game in 3d vision with the helix 3d mod, looks awesome.

It seems to be a strain in some areas to get to 60 fps per eye (120 fps real ) in 1440p. Running a couple of Titan X overclocked heavily (1540/8200 mhz) , 4.7ghz 5820k for cpu and re settings i've got Godrays down to high , really like to keep the HBAO+ on , taken blur off , everything else to ultra , cribbed draw distances back to about 80% though.

I just did the corzega power factory and inside was fine , mainly 60 fps there, outside dived down in areas to about 45 ish. Is this a bad spot or par for the course unless i lower settings further ? If so what settings are best to lower to get best increase for least loss ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Guys , new to this game about 14 hrs in and playing the game in 3d vision with the helix 3d mod, looks awesome.
> 
> It seems to be a strain in some areas to get to 60 fps per eye (120 fps real ) in 1440p. Running a couple of Titan X overclocked heavily (1540/8200 mhz) , 4.7ghz 5820k for cpu and re settings i've got Godrays down to high , really like to keep the HBAO+ on , taken blur off , everything else to ultra , cribbed draw distances back to about 80% though.
> 
> I just did the corzega power factory and inside was fine , mainly 60 fps there, outside dived down in areas to about 45 ish. Is this a bad spot or par for the course unless i lower settings further ? If so what settings are best to lower to get best increase for least loss ?


The problem is not your Titans, the problem is the game engine that uses the cpu to draw shadows.

Put your shadow detail and distance down to medium and you'll find a lot of areas improve substantially but there will still be some major drops in places such as anywhere with a lot of trees and bushes or downtown around buildings.


----------



## jmcosta

yea the shadow settings did a big improvement to my avg fps and also the sun rays, small quality change but a good performance increase.

btw do you guys know how to fix the stuck low texture\lod?
this
https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/4s2jkc/anyone_else_getting_this_lowres_texture_bug_pc/


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> yea the shadow settings did a big improvement to my avg fps and also the sun rays, small quality change but a good performance increase.
> 
> btw do you guys know how to fix the stuck low texture\lod?
> this
> https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/4s2jkc/anyone_else_getting_this_lowres_texture_bug_pc/


I've been playing the last two days and haven't run into that.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> yea the shadow settings did a big improvement to my avg fps and also the sun rays, small quality change but a good performance increase.
> 
> btw do you guys know how to fix the stuck low texture\lod?
> this
> https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/4s2jkc/anyone_else_getting_this_lowres_texture_bug_pc/


I've had that happen randomly since day 1, it just seems to fix itself after a few seconds.


----------



## jmcosta

i just found the issue, it was this line iTexMipMapSkip=2 which means low reso textures.
it was fine before because i tweaked many commands including this one to -1 and for some reason the game changed..
thanks anyway


----------



## cjc75

Wondering if someone here can answer this one for me... as its kinda got me stumped...

I am having an issue where my Settlers are mysteriously vanishing, and appearing... seemingly right in front of me.

Like, I go to assign one to a task, Guard Duty... and I select the Settler, and then turn around and go to select a guard stand to assign them too, and almost as soon as I turn around and move away to go towards the guard stand, the Settler that I selected vanishes and is instantly replaced by a different one and I can't assign the duty.

Not quite sure why its doing that, but is got me stumped and I've yet to figure it out and its starting to effect a number of my settlements to the point where I just can't assign anyone, to anything...

There have been some instanced where I approach one, and turn around for just a couple seconds... then turn back to the one I approached, and they're suddenly a different settler, and the one I originally approached is no where in sight. Before someone says that oh gee I just have a lot of settlers and Im getting them mixed up, etc...

I'm at The Castle, right now...

I have 5 Settlers here.. and lots of open space. A new one just arrived (the 5th) and he's wearing some armor so I thought great, he'll be good for guard duty. Approach him to assign a task, and then go to the guard stand to assign it to him... and he's gone. Poof. no where to be found... in stead in his place is a the farmer dude wearing a flannel shirt...

Select him to assign to a farm crop... turn around for 2 seconds and then turn back to face him, and he's gone. Now he's a female wearing a jacket...

They keep.. changing... in to someone else... seemingly, right in front of me...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Wondering if someone here can answer this one for me... as its kinda got me stumped...
> 
> I am having an issue where my Settlers are mysteriously vanishing, and appearing... seemingly right in front of me.
> 
> Like, I go to assign one to a task, Guard Duty... and I select the Settler, and then turn around and go to select a guard stand to assign them too, and almost as soon as I turn around and move away to go towards the guard stand, the Settler that I selected vanishes and is instantly replaced by a different one and I can't assign the duty.
> 
> Not quite sure why its doing that, but is got me stumped and I've yet to figure it out and its starting to effect a number of my settlements to the point where I just can't assign anyone, to anything...
> 
> There have been some instanced where I approach one, and turn around for just a couple seconds... then turn back to the one I approached, and they're suddenly a different settler, and the one I originally approached is no where in sight. Before someone says that oh gee I just have a lot of settlers and Im getting them mixed up, etc...
> 
> I'm at The Castle, right now...
> 
> I have 5 Settlers here.. and lots of open space. A new one just arrived (the 5th) and he's wearing some armor so I thought great, he'll be good for guard duty. Approach him to assign a task, and then go to the guard stand to assign it to him... and he's gone. Poof. no where to be found... in stead in his place is a the farmer dude wearing a flannel shirt...
> 
> Select him to assign to a farm crop... turn around for 2 seconds and then turn back to face him, and he's gone. Now he's a female wearing a jacket...
> 
> They keep.. changing... in to someone else... seemingly, right in front of me...


https://www.reddit.com/r/FalloutMods/comments/4s2g41/fo4_psa_unofficial_fallout_4_patch_ufo4p_takes_an/
Quote:


> TLR: Settlers recruited via the radio beacon (basically all of them really) or settlers placed via console commands (shame on you people!) will begin to exhibit gear, appearance, gender, and even race changes after a certain amount of time. My own testing shows this is tied to how long the respawn timer is for the game. Cut it to one hour, you can get the problem almost immediately. Raise it, and you can probably delay it, but it will cost severely in performance elsewhere. In the end, it's an engine issue we cannot solve. Eventually, just standing around in the cell WHILE THE SETTLERS ARE WITH YOU will result in them changing if you turn your back on them, even for just a few seconds.


My tldr is Bethesda did something that broke something.


----------



## cjc75

Interesting...

This did just start for me just a few hours ago, and I installed the unofficial patch earlier this evening too...

Here's another example.. I just noew fast traveled from The Castle but to Sanctuary. I have a couple extra work benches placed near the workshop bench and there were 3 random settlers there banging away on those work benches. I stood there and watched them for a few seconds and then sudden;y they vanished right in front of me, and were replaced by Sturges walking across the floor, Macy sitting on the floor next to Dogmeat and another random settler working at a work bench...

Right in front of me.

Like.... the Institute just poof, teleported them away, and replaced them on the spot! LOL


----------



## cjc75

Oh yea. I uninstalled the UFO4 Patch...

Game suddenly is working a whoooole lot better.

Sad, that Beth did something to break that patch.


----------



## pez

Playing at 4K now and I find that SSAO, Godrays to Low, no AA, and Shadows Quality/Distance to medium is doing fairly well to keep me above 60. SSAO is the next to go should I see any nasty dips. I think I have Depth of Field to low, but I'm not quite sure as I'm currently in-game.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Oh yea. I uninstalled the UFO4 Patch...
> 
> Game suddenly is working a whoooole lot better.
> 
> Sad, that Beth did something to break that patch.


Its actually okay to use the patch as per Arthmoor said they've since updated the unofficial patch "fix" this issue.


----------



## thegreatsquare

I think I have the weirdest glitch:

Companion Cait sounds like a generator or turret. I sent her to a farm because of I can't travel with her sounding like that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> I think I have the weirdest glitch:
> 
> Companion Cait sounds like a generator or turret. I sent her to a farm because of I can't travel with her sounding like that.


Video or it didn't happen, lol.

I had a glitch that made her stuck lying down in the ground on her back, unable to get up or move but she rotated in place to keep sight of me. Fast travelling didn't fix it. I did catch this in one of my videos.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Video or it didn't happen, lol..


I changed my mind and made the video, account, etc.


----------



## Guthra

How do you guys feel it compares to, say, Fallout 3/Fallout: New Vegas? I like the Fallout universe, but I also feel Bethesda is keen on dumping things down as series progress (like is the case for The Elder Scrolls). I'm not a big fan of how few dialogue arches there are in Fallout 4, for instance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guthra*
> 
> How do you guys feel it compares to, say, Fallout 3/Fallout: New Vegas? I like the Fallout universe, but I also feel Bethesda is keen on dumping things down as series progress (like is the case for The Elder Scrolls). I'm not a big fan of how few dialogue arches there are in Fallout 4, for instance.


New Vegas has many many many times more role-playing and greatly superior writing quality. Consider that FO4 has even less role-playing than FO3. Voiced protagonist and some emphasis on cinematics instead of role-playing, the result of trying to appeal to Witcher 3 fans, yet the writing is too crappy to justify this.

Absolutely amazing level design on the other hand. The most authentic open world I've ever experienced. Gameplay overall is greatly improved though missing features from New Vegas like handloading ammo and the many different ammo types.

My advice is to wait even longer for more great mods to come out like with the previous games.


----------



## DIYDeath

Just downloaded a Space Marine power armor mod, gonna make a beefcake BoS character playthrough with a Plasma Thrower, space marine power armor, explosive vents and a jetpack.

FOR THE EMPERAH!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> gonna make a beefcake BoS character playthrough




I'm at work, so I can't photoshop a BoS emblem on the can in his hand, but still.


----------



## WonderMutt

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me!

I am playing FO4 on the PC and I noticed recently that my workshops were no longer producing anything, food, junk, caps, water, etc. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the came (deleting all the files in my Steam library, My Games folder, and AppData folder), but I'm still seeing the issue. Below are a list of the mods I am running (all downloaded from Bethesda installed using the Mods menu in the game) in the load order I have set:

[*] Unofficial FO4 Patch
[*] Settlement Tweaks - Core
[*] Settlement Tweaks - Automatron
[*] No Aggro Impact Landing
[*] [Automatron] More Bot Voices
[*] Power Armor Hud - No Transparency
[*] Ballistic Weaver
[*] Sanctuary Bridge Fix
[*] Armored Freedom
[*] Improved Map with Visible Roads
[*] Everyone's Best Friend (Dogmeat)
[*] Fusion Core Refueler
[*] Manufacturing Extended
[*] Modern Firearms

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this glitch or suggestions on what I might try? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me!
> 
> I am playing FO4 on the PC and I noticed recently that my workshops were no longer producing anything, food, junk, caps, water, etc. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the came (deleting all the files in my Steam library, My Games folder, and AppData folder), but I'm still seeing the issue. Below are a list of the mods I am running (all downloaded from Bethesda installed using the Mods menu in the game) in the load order I have set:
> 
> [*] Unofficial FO4 Patch
> [*] Settlement Tweaks - Core
> [*] Settlement Tweaks - Automatron
> [*] No Aggro Impact Landing
> [*] [Automatron] More Bot Voices
> [*] Power Armor Hud - No Transparency
> [*] Ballistic Weaver
> [*] Sanctuary Bridge Fix
> [*] Armored Freedom
> [*] Improved Map with Visible Roads
> [*] Everyone's Best Friend (Dogmeat)
> [*] Fusion Core Refueler
> [*] Manufacturing Extended
> [*] Modern Firearms
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this glitch or suggestions on what I might try? Thanks for the help!!


It's probably related to that bug Bethesda created with their new patch and how it interacts with Fallout 4 unofficial patch. If That's the case there is no fix. You will need to make sure Fallout 4 unofficial patch is current and restart. Avoid mods like Don't call me Settler, Settler! and the like until they have been updated as the issue is with Settlers using a certain tag (due to mods, unofficial patchwas one ofsuch mods that caused the issue before they updated it) which was basically invalidated by the newest update.

So settlers still using this tag due to mods will actually reset if you are not in close proximity of them and looking at them as they'll be unloaded when they're off screen. This could be why your workshops aren't producing anything as your assigned settlers will have reset, changing their appearance, amror/inventory and not remembering what they were assigned to previously.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It's probably related to that bug Bethesda created with their new patch and how it interacts with Fallout 4 unofficial patch. If That's the case there is no fix. You will need to make sure Fallout 4 unofficial patch is current and restart. Avoid mods like Don't call me Settler, Settler! and the like until they have been updated as the issue is with Settlers using a certain tag (due to mods, unofficial patchwas one ofsuch mods that caused the issue before they updated it) which was basically invalidated by the newest update.
> 
> So settlers still using this tag due to mods will actually reset if you are not in close proximity of them and looking at them as they'll be unloaded when they're off screen. This could be why your workshops aren't producing anything as your assigned settlers will have reset, changing their appearance, amror/inventory and not remembering what they were assigned to previously.


I'm not sure if this is the case, my settles all seem to be doing their assigned jobs (sellers at shots, people gardening, etc).

Also, so additional info: I have deleted all mods and loaded up the vanilla game (from my last save point), emptied all the items from 4 of my workshops (including Sanctuary as it was my main hub where I stored everything). I then played for about 40 minutes and still they are producing nothing. Sanctuary gives me Artillery Smoke Grenades and Flares, but nothing else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My Spectacle Island keeps getting attacked by monsters. It's weird though; I don't get any notifications, but when I go there, either SM's or YG's are always attacking it.


----------



## mcg75

Anyone else having problems with Jamaica Plain after the update?

The green border is the same size it always was but there are now areas well inside the border it tells me I'm exiting the area.

I have the beantown interiors project mod which may be playing a part here but if someone else could check, that'd be great.

The spot where there are 3 cars to recycle and the church is on your right is the spot I'm having trouble with.


----------



## KSIMP88

Wasn't paying attention, just ended up in Vault 88. NEAT.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Wasn't paying attention, just ended up in Vault 88. NEAT.


I just blew through some 2k amount of steel just building a vault. This is fun.


----------



## Infrasonic

Wait. What?

You can build vaults now?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Wait. What?
> 
> You can build vaults now?


Yeah it's a DLC. Doesn't make any sense though, the player isn't Vault-Tec.


----------



## KSIMP88

Yeah but DLC


----------



## bombastinator

Bethesda seems to be unleashing a lot of cut material and calling it dlc. So far there has been only 1.5 actual expansions. Far harbor was good, and automotron had an interesting mini adbenture and a usefull follower (mostly because of high carrying capacity) the restof it though is largely imhoo stuff that has been done better by modders and the game is better off without.

Large sections ofnall the dlcs are seriously flawed. Automotron is very poorly playbalanced and only the mr handy leg system is viable for use. Ttwo are so noisy and annoying as to be near unolayabe, and the other two are functionally useless.


----------



## KSIMP88

I paid $45 for the game and DLC. Damn good deal. Even at the original full price of what? $80-$90 for the game and season pass? In today's world with today's games and today's prices? Nice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Bethesda seems to be unleashing a lot of cut material and calling it dlc. So far there has been only 1.5 actual expansions. Far harbor was good, and automotron had an interesting mini adbenture and a usefull follower (mostly because of high carrying capacity) the restof it though is largely imhoo stuff that has been done better by modders and the game is better off without.
> 
> Large sections ofnall the dlcs are seriously flawed. Automotron is very poorly playbalanced and only the mr handy leg system is viable for use. Ttwo are so noisy and annoying as to be near unolayabe, and the other two are functionally useless.


It really depends on how you want to look at it. The material that was cut out, is usually cut out for a reason. In this case, some of that stuff didn't make sense to be part of the actual game. I mean, why would someone in the FO universe make huge complex "toys" or build vaults despite being loosely affiliated with Vault-Tec as a "customer." The same can be said about making fighting arenas and capturing deathclaws and super mutants. These are things that *FANS* want, therefore Bethesda would be stupid not to give it as DLC. Far Harbor itself is worth the price of admission for the Seasons Pass and while the robot one could have been better, it was at least interesting and added new stuff into the game. We still have Nuka World coming out too and I am excited to see where that goes.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I paid $45 for the game and DLC. Damn good deal. Even at the original full price of what? $80-$90 for the game and season pass? In today's world with today's games and today's prices? Nice.


This x1000.

In a day and age where we get games with 10 hours play time and following dlc that adds 3-4 hours, what is the complaint?

If you spent 100 hours in Fallout 4 including dlc, you still wouldn't find everything.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I paid $45 for the game and DLC. Damn good deal. Even at the original full price of what? $80-$90 for the game and season pass? In today's world with today's games and today's prices? Nice.


Absolutely agree with this. I have just clocked over 500 hours in the wasteland and even still I stumble across new locations from time to time, staggeringly good value in my opinion.


----------



## KSIMP88

Ive spent hours exploring vault 88 in survival mode. I love the challenge, even with all the rifle upgrades and perks. Problem is my best weapons are our of ammo, so stuck with a .38 until I find more lol. Have over 2000 rounds to burn.


----------



## Ceadderman

Didn't know that RAGE was related to Fallout until I snagged a Vault Boy statue from the Mayor's office in the firstop big settlement. After that I started noticing all the little easter eggs sprinkled round the first maps. Quite cool for a game that is not in the Fallout stables.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Ive spent hours exploring vault 88 in survival mode. I love the challenge, even with all the rifle upgrades and perks. Problem is my best weapons are our of ammo, so stuck with a .38 until I find more lol. Have over 2000 rounds to burn.


I use this, this, and this to "fix" ammo problems.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm good. Just got all the "find ammo" perks and started doing the better deals perks for better prices. Have a few vendors lined up who have all the ammo I need, and I have plenty of very expensive unneeded junk. Been scavenging everything with my Cargobot who holds over 400 lbs of crap. Sitting happy at level 50.


----------



## KSIMP88

Finally ready to return to Virgil. Last time I went to the glowing sea, I was weak. Had scrapped T-45 armor and little ammo for my 10mm pistol. Was not prepared. This time, I have MK V X-01 Power armor with upgrades and fully upgraded Assault Rifle and Devastator. And over 1500 rounds of 5.56 and 10mm ammo. Plenty of food and water and stimpaks and Jet. Bring it. Survival mode


----------



## bombastinator

im having trouble with several of the DLC features for both contraptions and workshop. None of the new build items seem to be available. it could be a mod problem, but my modsw are listing azs compatible, so im a bit confused. Any suggestions?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> im having trouble with several of the DLC features for both contraptions and workshop. None of the new build items seem to be available. it could be a mod problem, but my modsw are listing azs compatible, so im a bit confused. Any suggestions?


1. Have you actually downloaded the DLC?
2. Are they enabled?
3. What do you actually see in your workshop menu?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Have you actually downloaded the DLC?
> 2. Are they enabled?
> 3. What do you actually see in your workshop menu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Have you actually downloaded the DLC?
> 2. Are they enabled?
> 3. What do you actually see in your workshop menu?


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. The only change i can find is the pillory appeared, and some of the build objects, particularly fencing, are found in multiple places. The plot parts of the dlc DID appear. Vault 88, etc..

Part of the problem is no one seems to be mentioning where in the build menu the new content is supposed to appear. I would look at videos, but I am currently locked out of youtube due to some sort of annoying intersection of avast, firefox, and google's new security rules.

In particular i want to build cat cages, dog cages, and power armor displays


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey all, I have recently started playing in 21:9 and I have edited the ini file to run in 3440x1440 but I am getting a really annoying effect the where everything is in shadow except a strip across the top. Has anybody else had this and know a fix? I am desperate, it is ruining my game, especially when Im in one of my settlements and I cant see the lighting effects. I have applied the 21:9 fixes mod and also the rainbox fix but nothing seems to help. I am having an issue attaching a picture today for some reason.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. The only change i can find is the pillory appeared, and some of the build objects, particularly fencing, are found in multiple places. The plot parts of the dlc DID appear. Vault 88, etc..
> 
> Part of the problem is no one seems to be mentioning where in the build menu the new content is supposed to appear. I would look at videos, but I am currently locked out of youtube due to some sort of annoying intersection of avast, firefox, and google's new security rules.
> 
> In particular i want to build cat cages, dog cages, and power armor displays


Most of it is under Workbench Menu > Structures > Vault/Barn/Warehouse/Boxcars ect, though some are under various other categories.


----------



## Orthello

Couple of question gents if you don't mind .

When storing scrap at a settlement if you are building something at a workbench say armor or weapon will the workbench see your companions inventory also - i assume it does ?

I read that to link the settlements so there is essentially shared inventory among the settlements i would have to stick about 4 more points into CHR and then do the neccessary perk to get trade routes going . I'm about level 19 now with only 2 points into CHR so i''m thinking this is hardly worth it and maybe i should do all my mods at one workshop where i store all my junk etc , is that the best method without going the above route ?

I seem to continually hit the carrying too much warning , i could do strong back two perk but i already have first one and 8 points to strength (which is likely too much for my build) , using strong as the companion , is this as annoying for others too ?


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Couple of question gents if you don't mind .
> 
> When storing scrap at a settlement if you are building something at a workbench say armor or weapon will the workbench see your companions inventory also - i assume it does ?
> 
> I read that to link the settlements so there is essentially shared inventory among the settlements i would have to stick about 4 more points into CHR and then do the neccessary perk to get trade routes going . I'm about level 19 now with only 2 points into CHR so i''m thinking this is hardly worth it and maybe i should do all my mods at one workshop where i store all my junk etc , is that the best method without going the above route ?
> 
> I seem to continually hit the carrying too much warning , i could do strong back two perk but i already have first one and 8 points to strength (which is likely too much for my build) , using strong as the companion , is this as annoying for others too ?


Not normally, though there may be exceptions. I know it is not true of either ada or dog for sure.
The settlement workbenches will share SOME inventory IF you have the right perks activated AND you have a caravan traderoute between the settlements. Specifically charisma 6 perk at level 1.

If all tgose requirements are met, the workbenches will share scrap, but not junk. At least not reliably. This means if you have a microscope in sanctuary you may or may not automatically scrap amd pull the fiber optics from it to build a laser in another settlement.

Best practice is to scrap all junk you want to scrap manually (drop it on the ground, hit v for workbench mwnu, highlight it, and hit [r]) which will send the scrap to the workbench inventory.

The shared inventory applies only to basic materials, and only if the requirements are met.

This is one reason why int 6 is consodered a common minimum if you want to do serious settlement building.

As to the carry warning its a constant problem for most everyone. If you want to simply ignore it and carry everyfhing with you there is a cheat which removes it entirely, Or you can play it straight by taking full strong back which allows you to fast travel while encumbered, and load up on sprinter's armor (it stacks)


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of it is under Workbench Menu > Structures > Vault/Barn/Warehouse/Boxcars ect, though some are under various other categories.


Thus is helpful, but can you be more specific? Specifically what sub manu are the creature cages in? Also does building them have a perk requirement? I havent been able to find any documented but it's possible there is one anyway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Couple of question gents if you don't mind .
> 
> When storing scrap at a settlement if you are building something at a workbench say armor or weapon will the workbench see your companions inventory also - i assume it does ?
> 
> I read that to link the settlements so there is essentially shared inventory among the settlements i would have to stick about 4 more points into CHR and then do the neccessary perk to get trade routes going . I'm about level 19 now with only 2 points into CHR so i''m thinking this is hardly worth it and maybe i should do all my mods at one workshop where i store all my junk etc , is that the best method without going the above route ?
> 
> I seem to continually hit the carrying too much warning , i could do strong back two perk but i already have first one and 8 points to strength (which is likely too much for my build) , using strong as the companion , is this as annoying for others too ?


So workshops in a settlement all share the same workshop inventory. Settlements do not, unless you establish supply lines which needs a certain perk. I forget which one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Thus is helpful, but can you be more specific? Specifically what sub manu are the creature cages in? Also does building them have a perk requirement? I havent been able to find any documented but it's possible there is one anyway.


Unfortunately, I can't. I am not trying to be rude, but there are just too many now with the DLC add-on's and such. Here is a link however that tells you for at least cages and what not. I think those are actually their own category near the end. Most of the Vault workshop stuff is going to be under Structure, Furniture, and Power probably. I don't remember if the cages need any special requirements however. I just know you build them, attach it to power, and kill the power after it catches something if you want to let it out. It seems to take a day or 2 before it catches something.


----------



## Bloodbath

What frame rates are people typically getting while playing F04? My FPS had always been pretty low like 30-60fps is this normal?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What frame rates are people typically getting while playing F04? My FPS had always been pretty low like 30-60fps is this normal?


With your sig rig ("Backbreaker" that is)? I suppose it would be normal if it had no or very poor SLI support. I have no idea how its SLI support is. If I had three Titans I'd sell all three and pick up a GTX 1080.

I can't speak for 3440 x 1440, but at 2560 x 1440 with a 75 FPS cap I get 60-75 FPS with everything maxed out plus mods.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With your sig rig ("Backbreaker" that is)? I suppose it would be normal if it had no or very poor SLI support. I have no idea how its SLI support is. If I had three Titans I'd sell all three and pick up a GTX 1080.
> 
> I can't speak for 3440 x 1440, but at 2560 x 1440 with a 75 FPS cap I get 60-75 FPS with everything maxed out plus mods.


yes that's right backbreaker is what I'm using and I have tried using one card and also sli. I have always had average performance even when I played at 1080P before the upgrade. I am upgrading soon to a single Titan X.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What frame rates are people typically getting while playing F04? My FPS had always been pretty low like 30-60fps is this normal?


Depends massively on hardware type and graphics settings. I would say in general though that is the way most people set up the game.

Fo4 will sli in theory, but getting it to actually work is a famously epic pain in the ass. There are spwcial files, special drivers, special mods, special settings, etc.. IMHO totally not worth the effort.


----------



## bombastinator

Fo4 has a baked in 60fps max framerate. It CAN be removed, but it is almost as much trouble as making it sli. Iirc 3 way sli may never have been achieved.

To answer your oeigional uestion though, with a haswell @4.0ghz, and a windforc 970 g1 @stock i get [email protected] 2500x1600 and 60fps more or less pegged @1080p with ultimate everything+mods. I find it actually looks better at 1080p because thats what the textures were designed for so thats how i play it.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So workshops in a settlement all share the same workshop inventory. Settlements do not, unless you establish supply lines which needs a certain perk. I forget which one.
> Unfortunately, I can't. I am not trying to be rude, but there are just too many now with the DLC add-on's and such. Here is a link however that tells you for at least cages and what not. I think those are actually their own category near the end. Most of the Vault workshop stuff is going to be under Structure, Furniture, and Power probably. I don't remember if the cages need any special requirements however. I just know you build them, attach it to power, and kill the power after it catches something if you want to let it out. It seems to take a day or 2 before it catches something.


To answer your oeigional uestion though, with a haswell @4.0ghz, and a windforc 970 g1 @stock i get [email protected] 2500x1600 and 60fps more or less pegged @1080p with ultimate everything+mods. I find it actually looks better at 1080p because thats what thtextures were designed for so thats how i play it.

tWhile id read the link previousky, reading it again implies there are inly 3 types of cages and how you bait them changes what they catch.. This may help. I was previously looking for named cages and assumed the various cages were clutter. So you helped


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Fo4 has a baked in 60fps max framerate. It CAN be removed, but it is almost as much trouble as making it sli.


If I recall correctly, the only frame rate limit for Fallout 4 is imposed by its V-Sync. And for me it was quite smart, and set itself to 1/2 my refresh rate thus syncing to 72 FPS, the one time I tried. But I just disable it and then the FPS becomes uncapped, so I use G-SYNC plus an FPS limiter to 75 which is fine. Anything above 80 FPS is unplayable, bullets stop registering beyond 15 feet or so.


----------



## bombastinator

Sounds right. There have been several updates. Putting morr flexibility into the fps issue would be a sensible move. Iirc Used to be you had to play with the config files and such. The cinventional wisdom was "don't mess with it, it buys you problems".


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> To answer your oeigional uestion though, with a haswell @4.0ghz, and a windforc 970 g1 @stock i get [email protected] 2500x1600 and 60fps more or less pegged @1080p with ultimate everything+mods. I find it actually looks better at 1080p because thats what thtextures were designed for so thats how i play it.
> 
> tWhile id read the link previousky, reading it again implies there are inly 3 types of cages and how you bait them changes what they catch.. This may help. I was previously looking for named cages and assumed the various cages were clutter. So you helped


There should be a section for Cages and then sub sections for Small, Medium, and Large cages. Each sub section will have various cages for various creatures.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There should be a section for Cages and then sub sections for Small, Medium, and Large cages. Each sub section will have various cages for various creatures.


That i do not seem to have. Mod incompatibility pehaps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> That i do not seem to have. Mod incompatibility pehaps


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey all, I have recently started playing in 21:9 and I have edited the ini file to run in 3440x1440 but I am getting a really annoying effect the where everything is in shadow except a strip across the top. Has anybody else had this and know a fix? I am desperate, it is ruining my game, especially when Im in one of my settlements and I cant see the lighting effects. I have applied the 21:9 fixes mod and also the rainbox fix but nothing seems to help. I am having an issue attaching a picture today for some reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What frame rates are people typically getting while playing F04? My FPS had always been pretty low like 30-60fps is this normal?


I'm having similar woes between 21:9 and SLI in FO4. TL;DR is that I'm noticing 50-60% GPU usage on both GPUs in SLI. Single card is fine, but ultimately, SLI support seems to support two cards....but it doesn't seem to utilize them. GTA V treats me similarly, but I can get it to run much better by forcing it to use more VRAM. FO4 strangely ran much better in 4K as it was actually making my GPUs work vs. 21:9 where they aren't having that same luck







.

Unfortunately, this is ruining my FO4 experience







. Even I am considering selling off both 1080s for a single Titan.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm having similar woes between 21:9 and SLI in FO4. TL;DR is that I'm noticing 50-60% GPU usage on both GPUs in SLI. Single card is fine, but ultimately, SLI support seems to support two cards....but it doesn't seem to utilize them. GTA V treats me similarly, but I can get it to run much better by forcing it to use more VRAM. FO4 strangely ran much better in 4K as it was actually making my GPUs work vs. 21:9 where they aren't having that same luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Unfortunately, this is ruining my FO4 experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even I am considering selling off both 1080s for a single Titan.


I'm not too worried about the fps issues but fixing the shadow issues is priority for me. Especially when I'm in my settlements that have lots of well placed lighting and everything is in permanent shadow unless I am staring directly at the ground is ruining my game.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Yeah. Theres nothing to the right of workshops at all.
Perhaps i need to do a mod rethink. Most of them are settlement building extensions that are duplicated in some form or fashion by the new dlc anyway.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I'm not too worried about the fps issues but fixing the shadow issues is priority for me. Especially when I'm in my settlements that have lots of well placed lighting and everything is in permanent shadow unless I am staring directly at the ground is ruining my game.


Interesting. What mods have you used exactly? I've only quickly tried FlawlessWidescreen fix along with the .ini changes. It doesn't really fix the HUD, but I don't remember any lighting issues. If you haven't given FWS a try, that might be a chance.

If you do have the time (and patience), could you check your GPU1, GPU2, and CPU usage when you're getting dips? My biggest issue is the FPS drops as it literally ran better at 4K. I'm thinking some type of DSR may actually fix performance woes.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If I recall correctly, the only frame rate limit for Fallout 4 is imposed by its V-Sync. And for me it was quite smart, and set itself to 1/2 my refresh rate thus syncing to 72 FPS, the one time I tried. But I just disable it and then the FPS becomes uncapped, so I use G-SYNC plus an FPS limiter to 75 which is fine. Anything above 80 FPS is unplayable, bullets stop registering beyond 15 feet or so.


Hey boredgunner, how are you limiting your FPS at 75? I currently have the FPS cap removed (in the ini file) and my FPS is hovering around 100 FPS, but sometimes it jumps to 150-200 and it causes the game to do some really weird stuff. If I could limit it to 90 or 100, it seems to work best for me at those. At the stock 60 cap, the game feels sluggish (as game speed is based off the FPS). Lock picking and walking feel really, really slow when I reset the stock 60 FPS cap. Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hey boredgunner, how are you limiting your FPS at 75? I currently have the FPS cap removed (in the ini file) and my FPS is hovering around 100 FPS, but sometimes it jumps to 150-200 and it causes the game to do some really weird stuff. If I could limit it to 90 or 100, it seems to work best for me at those. At the stock 60 cap, the game feels sluggish (as game speed is based off the FPS). Lock picking and walking feel really, really slow when I reset the stock 60 FPS cap. Thanks.


NVIDIA Inspector, but RivaTuner Statistics Server (comes with MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision X, RivaTuner) should do the trick too. Gamebryo engine can't be trusted for this either it seems.


----------



## bombastinator

Smy solution was to uninstall all my mods redownload them, and then start a new game. This did the trick


----------



## LiquidHaus

does anyone know how to scrap vault experiments thru workshop mode? fallout update gives the ability to - or at least that's what the press release says. haven't been able to find out where it is exactly in workshop mode though. thanks.


----------



## pez

Can someone give me an idea of what FPS they are seeing around Boston Commons? Also, what settings you are running?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Can someone give me an idea of what FPS they are seeing around Boston Commons? Also, what settings you are running?


40-50 frames with everything ultra expect godrays (set to low) and shadow draw distance, (set to high) I am using an ENB though.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 40-50 frames with everything ultra expect godrays (set to low) and shadow draw distance, (set to high) I am using an ENB though.


How doea the English National Ballet halp with gaming?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> How doea the English National Ballet halp with gaming?


Hmm.... ??


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 40-50 frames with everything ultra expect godrays (set to low) and shadow draw distance, (set to high) I am using an ENB though.


Thanks for that. That's what I'm seeing as well. I haven't turned my shadow draw distance down. This portion of the game is just super broken apparently







.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks for that. That's what I'm seeing as well. I haven't turned my shadow draw distance down. This portion of the game is just super broken apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah sadly, the more closer you get into the downtown area it gets worse. Some areas aren't as bad but for the most part that's just how this game is.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah sadly, the more closer you get into the downtown area it gets worse. Some areas aren't as bad but for the most part that's just how this game is.


Yeah...I'm almost to the point that I'm ready to load New Vegas back up and just mod and play it







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...I'm almost to the point that I'm ready to load New Vegas back up and just mod and play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm 385 hours into New Vegas and it's still my go-to Fallout game. Fallout 4 can't hold a candle to it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm 385 hours into New Vegas and it's still my go-to Fallout game. Fallout 4 can't hold a candle to it.


Yeah, I've never modded FO3, New Vegas or Skyrim, so I'm thinking now is the time...especially since all of those games apparently support 21:9 natively....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've never modded FO3, New Vegas or Skyrim




You haven't experienced those games in their full glory. Modded FO3 becomes one of the best open world survival experiences ever, modded New Vegas loses the boringness of the setting, and so many incredible things are added to the gameplay of both. Skyrim can be transformed even more. So what are you waiting for?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't experienced those games in their full glory. Modded FO3 becomes one of the best open world survival experiences ever, modded New Vegas loses the boringness of the setting, and so many incredible things are added to the gameplay of both. Skyrim can be transformed even more. So what are you waiting for?


Hahahaha...

Well mostly I'm trying to beat some more of my library before doing a 3rd (maybe this would be my 4th) playthrough of FO3 or NV. I was never able to finish Skyrim. I got to a point where I dumbly quicksaved by 4+ bears as a low level character and could not get away from them. ironically because it was the first time I had played the game, I hadn't saved for 2 or 3 hours....

Needless to say, that tilted me out of this universe and I haven't played it since







.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm 385 hours into New Vegas and it's still my go-to Fallout game. Fallout 4 can't hold a candle to it.


I suspect the next fallout might. Fallot 3 2as a whole new engine. After that came new vegas, where they had the engone more or less down and concentrated on story. Hopefully they will do another game on this engine that does the story thing better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I suspect the next fallout might. Fallot 3 2as a whole new engine. After that came new vegas, where they had the engone more or less down and concentrated on story. Hopefully they will do another game on this engine that does the story thing better.


Fallout 3 and 4 were developed by Bethesda Game Studios, New Vegas was Obsidian. This is why New Vegas is so different than the others. Obsidian has different design goals and more ambition than Bethesda, with infinitely more writing talent, thus Obsidian actually attempts to create a distinct style and takes character development much further. New Vegas cares far more about role-playing too. Bethesda focuses more on the level design, and with Fallout 4 they focused on building settlements and making a generic "cinematic" experience.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Fallout 3 and 4 were developed by Bethesda Game Studios, New Vegas was Obsidian. This is why New Vegas is so different than the others. Obsidian has different design goals and more ambition than Bethesda, with infinitely more writing talent, thus Obsidian actually attempts to create a distinct style and takes character development much further. New Vegas cares far more about role-playing too. Bethesda focuses more on the level design, and with Fallout 4 they focused on building settlements and making a generic "cinematic" experience.


Gah. I knew about the obsidion thing, but id forgotten it. Still, it might be interesting to see a lot more of what could be done story wise now that they've gotten most of the nuts and bolts out of the way. A bit of polish on the animations and some other base game stuff, probably add VR, assuming it doeabt go the way of the dodo by remaining too expensive, and theyre basically good for several more years and a whole new setting or two. Or just keep making more DLC. I might well buy another season pass if they're going to make more story content.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm.... ??


Stupid joke. Its the top hit for the definirion of the acronym


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Gah. I knew about the obsidion thing, but id forgotten it. Still, it might be interesting to see a lot more of what could be done story wise now that they've gotten most of the nuts and bolts out of the way. A bit of polish on the animations and some other base game stuff, probably add VR, assuming it doeabt go the way of the dodo by remaining too expensive, and theyre basically good for several more years and a whole new setting or two. Or just keep making more DLC. I might well buy another season pass if they're going to make more story content.


It would be a dream come true if Bethesda Game Studios and Obsidian worked together on Fallout. Obsidian getting creative control, BGS helping primarily with level design but also gameplay mechanics, Obsidian doing all the writing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It would be a dream come true if Bethesda Game Studios and Obsidian worked together on Fallout. Obsidian getting creative control, BGS helping primarily with level design but also gameplay mechanics, Obsidian doing all the writing.


We can only dream....


----------



## Ceadderman

Sitting around waiting for FO4 GOTY pack to launch before rushing out online and getting it.

So I been a busy beaver and downloaded and installed...

Skyrim
Fallout 3
Fallout Tactics
Fallout New Vegas
and Rage

Not to mention HM:Absolution
Deus Ex
FarCry 2 and 3.
Rainbow Six and RB6 2
Stalker COP and ClearSky

Won't be bored while I'm still waiting, that's for sure. No modding to any of them yet but I wanted another go round with everything before downloading and applying mods.









C'mon Bethesda it's time to launch GOTY dagnabbit.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sitting around waiting for FO4 GOTY pack to launch before rushing out online and getting it.
> 
> So I been a busy beaver and downloaded and installed...
> 
> Skyrim
> Fallout 3
> Fallout Tactics
> Fallout New Vegas
> and Rage
> 
> Not to mention HM:Absolution
> Deus Ex
> FarCry 2 and 3.
> Rainbow Six and RB6 2
> Stalker COP and ClearSky
> 
> Won't be bored while I'm still waiting, that's for sure. No modding to any of them yet but I wanted another go round with everything before downloading and applying mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Bethesda it's time to launch GOTY dagnabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Some great games there. I take it you've played Shadow of Chernobyl? The best of that series undoubtedly. Also, Rainbow Six 3: Gold is often said to be the best RB6 game. I haven't played the ones before it, but it's one of the best shooters I've ever played and certainly one of the most tactical.

Interesting that you listed Fallout: Tactics but not Fallout and Fallout 2, is that because you've played 1 and 2 already? 1 and 2 have been updated by Bethesda surprisingly, with native widescreen support.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sitting around waiting for FO4 GOTY pack to launch before rushing out online and getting it.
> 
> So I been a busy beaver and downloaded and installed...
> 
> Skyrim
> Fallout 3
> Fallout Tactics
> Fallout New Vegas
> and Rage
> 
> Not to mention HM:Absolution
> Deus Ex
> FarCry 2 and 3.
> Rainbow Six and RB6 2
> Stalker COP and ClearSky
> 
> Won't be bored while I'm still waiting, that's for sure. No modding to any of them yet but I wanted another go round with everything before downloading and applying mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Bethesda it's time to launch GOTY dagnabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some great games there. I take it you've played Shadow of Chernobyl? The best of that series undoubtedly. Also, Rainbow Six 3: Gold is often said to be the best RB6 game. I haven't played the ones before it, but it's one of the best shooters I've ever played and certainly one of the most tactical.
> 
> Interesting that you listed Fallout: Tactics but not Fallout and Fallout 2, is that because you've played 1 and 2 already? 1 and 2 have been updated by Bethesda surprisingly, with native widescreen support.
Click to expand...

Only reason I don't have the earlier games on is slow download times. Steam is great an all but man it literally takes a day to download and install just one game.

I inherited a Dell with 1 TB of space and I've already filled a third of the drive with these and a few other games.

Gonna download all mentioned but RB6 3 Gold. I don't have that one yet. Not sure whether I want to DL the Fallout 1 and 2 as they're old an I'm not much of a fan of Top down games since I've played Winterhold and a few of those types of games out. I like being 1PS mode. I will likely DL them but I'm in no rush.









I've got 51 games in my library atm. Not many compared to most Steam members but I've been slowly adding games that I like to my library. Although Steam is cheesin me off with their Indy lineup standing out over my general want lineup. I have all the Hitman games up to Absolution. FarCry to 3. I have the Commandos series but those play like doo doo on Win7. Have all the Half-Life games and waiting for the new one which haven't dropped yet. Well yeah, you can see my library in Steam console should you wish to check em out.









I have to say that CoP is more my flavour, but I love ALL the Stalker games. Too bad Russia has to mess with the Ukraine and us Stalker gamers. Their last development wasn't allowed to go anywhere due to that and a couple other reasons which am sure you're all too aware of.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Only reason I don't have the earlier games on is slow download times. Steam is great an all but man it literally takes a day to download and install just one game.
> 
> I inherited a Dell with 1 TB of space and I've already filled a third of the drive with these and a few other games.
> 
> Gonna download all mentioned but RB6 3 Gold. I don't have that one yet. Not sure whether I want to DL the Fallout 1 and 2 as they're old an I'm not much of a fan of Top down games since I've played Winterhold and a few of those types of games out. I like being 1PS mode. I will likely DL them but I'm in no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 51 games in my library atm. Not many compared to most Steam members but I've been slowly adding games that I like to my library. Although Steam is cheesin me off with their Indy lineup standing out over my general want lineup. I have all the Hitman games up to Absolution. FarCry to 3. I have the Commandos series but those play like doo doo on Win7. Have all the Half-Life games and waiting for the new one which haven't dropped yet. Well yeah, you can see my library in Steam console should you wish to check em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that CoP is more my flavour, but I love ALL the Stalker games. Too bad Russia has to mess with the Ukraine and us Stalker gamers. Their last development wasn't allowed to go anywhere due to that and a couple other reasons which am sure you're all too aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Fallout: Tactics is pretty much just as old as the first two, and just as top down, but with a lot less role-playing and more focus on combat. At least Fallout and Fallout 2 have a level of role-playing not seen today, with Fallout 2 being on a level of its own (seriously, no other video game even approaches how much role-playing it offers).


----------



## Ceadderman

Good to know. Guess I will be making a point of DL'ing them.









~Ceadder


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> C'mon Bethesda it's time to launch GOTY dagnabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


You're going to be waiting a minimum of 6 months for that.

Skyrim Legendary edition was launched in June 2013, the last DLC release was December 2012.

And we haven't even seen the last part of FO4 DLC yet.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> C'mon Bethesda it's time to launch GOTY dagnabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to be waiting a minimum of 6 months for that.
> 
> Skyrim Legendary edition was launched in June 2013, the last DLC release was December 2012.
> 
> And we haven't even seen the last part of FO4 DLC yet.
Click to expand...

Whoa they launched DLC 6 mos early???


















~Ceadder


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

FO4 DLC is pretty disappointing IMO... the workshop stuff is just kinda dumb. They should have focused more on story and content than workshop stuff.

I heard Far Harbor is pretty good though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> FO4 DLC is pretty disappointing IMO... the workshop stuff is just kinda dumb. They should have focused more on story and content than workshop stuff.
> 
> I heard Far Harbor is pretty good though.


Far Harbor is amazing. First time I went through there I was walking around with my weapon out and I swear to god I kept hearing things.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm 385 hours into New Vegas and it's still my go-to Fallout game. Fallout 4 can't hold a candle to it.


I suspect the next fallout might. Fallot 3 2as a whole new engine. After that came new vegas, where they had the engone more or less down and concentrated on story. Hopefully they will do another game on this engine that does the story thing better. Imho far harbor is the only true content dlc. The others are more like updates with a single quickie adventure tacked on to make them "dlc". Some of them are of highly questionable value as well. They frequently haave only one feature even worth using, and the resyt of it is clearly worthless deleted content. Far harbor is good though.

Imho we've had about. 1.5 dlc updates so far. Nuka world may make it 2.5, assuming its an anctual content expansion instead of iffy and highly questionable rule changes.


----------



## KSIMP88

You should right click those words with the red squiggly lines under them and use the suggestions listed. Lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Sat down at my gaming PC for the first time in three months.

Excited to get caught back up with mods and start fresh on a survival run.

Edit: Quick question: We have had some new hardware drop while I was out of the country...anybody have any opinions on the new NVidia hardware and 4k for this game? Currently running 5820k and SLI 980s, but as I recall...the frames would still drop...how is the new TitanX or SLI 1080s in FO4?

Also: Is there a good list out there of compatible mods? I recall one for Skyrim that was pretty comprehensive and were all compatible and left the game pretty solid without altering the core of the game.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sat down at my gaming PC for the first time in three months.
> 
> Excited to get caught back up with mods and start fresh on a survival run.
> 
> Edit: Quick question: We have had some new hardware drop while I was out of the country...anybody have any opinions on the new NVidia hardware and 4k for this game? Currently running 5820k and SLI 980s, but as I recall...the frames would still drop...how is the new TitanX or SLI 1080s in FO4?
> 
> Also: Is there a good list out there of compatible mods? I recall one for Skyrim that was pretty comprehensive and were all compatible and left the game pretty solid without altering the core of the game.


1080 SLI actually did good with FO4 in 4K. However, Boston Commons is still a problem







. Even with a single Titan X P it gets pretty crappy. I don't plan on doing Titan X P SLI, however....or so I keep telling myself. I will say if you have the money and the patience for SLI (like so many lack) and you just want raw performance; I highly recommend 1080 SLI.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 1080 SLI actually did good with FO4 in 4K. However, Boston Commons is still a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even with a single Titan X P it gets pretty crappy. I don't plan on doing Titan X P SLI, however....or so I keep telling myself. I will say if you have the money and the patience for SLI (like so many lack) and you just want raw performance; I highly recommend 1080 SLI.


Even a single 1080 overclocked can do quite well provided Godrays aren't on.

But there are areas that Bethesda just can't seem to optimize downtown.

When you're running 100% gpu usage most of the time and then get to areas where fps drop to 45 and usage is down to 80%, there is nothing more gpu power can do.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Even a single 1080 overclocked can do quite well provided Godrays aren't on.
> 
> But there are areas that Bethesda just can't seem to optimize downtown.
> 
> When you're running 100% gpu usage most of the time and then get to areas where fps drop to 45 and usage is down to 80%, there is nothing more gpu power can do.


Yep, this is essentially my experience. The more insulting part was seeing SLI 1080s go down to 50% usage each and still tank to 45 FPS







.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> You should right click those words with the red squiggly lines under them and use the suggestions listed. Lol


I wish. Typing on a phone.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I wish. Typing on a phone.


auto correct...?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, this is essentially my experience. The more insulting part was seeing SLI 1080s go down to 50% usage each and still tank to 45 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hopefully NV optimizes SLI performance for you in those areas.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hopefully NV optimizes SLI performance for you in those areas.


Not going to help. Happens with single card as well.

Bethesda needs to get shadows away from the cpu.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for the input guys, I do have the patience for SLI/xfire, I have always purchased 2 of whatever card I pick. SLI 980s has some VRAM performance issues at 4k in SLI in more than just modded FO4, so upgrading is a for sure thing in the near future, but those TXs are just too rich for my blood if there are still performance issues that RAW GPU power cant wrestle away, I may try and temper myself a bit longer and see where the market is in 6 months, hopefully with AMD firing back with a big die and maybe NVidia doing a TI thing.

Chasing that steady 60FPS at 4k....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not going to help. Happens with single card as well.
> 
> Bethesda needs to get shadows away from the cpu.


Meh... I've give up all hope that Bethesda will ever render shadows well/efficiently/properly


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Meh... I've give up all hope that Bethesda will ever render shadows well/efficiently/properly


It's almost as if they were to do that it would lose that "Bethesda charm"


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hopefully NV optimizes SLI performance for you in those areas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not going to help. Happens with single card as well.
> 
> Bethesda needs to get shadows away from the cpu.


This unfortunately







.

I'll have to see what my shadows are set to and report back my results. I'm not sure I'm going to notice the difference warranted to just max the crap out of shadows. I can't say I've ever played a Fallout game to ogle at the graphics quality....though it does help







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, I do have the patience for SLI/xfire, I have always purchased 2 of whatever card I pick. SLI 980s has some VRAM performance issues at 4k in SLI in more than just modded FO4, so upgrading is a for sure thing in the near future, but those TXs are just too rich for my blood if there are still performance issues that RAW GPU power cant wrestle away, I may try and temper myself a bit longer and see where the market is in 6 months, hopefully with AMD firing back with a big die and maybe NVidia doing a TI thing.
> 
> Chasing that steady 60FPS at 4k....


Yeah, the 8GB on the 1080 never got fully utilized in SLI. Even GTA had a hard time pushing my cards past 4-5GB without explicitly cranking settings to force that slider up







.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll have to see what my shadows are set to and report back my results. I'm not sure I'm going to notice the difference warranted to just max the crap out of shadows. I can't say I've ever played a Fallout game to ogle at the graphics quality....though it does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, the 8GB on the 1080 never got fully utilized in SLI. Even GTA had a hard time pushing my cards past 4-5GB without explicitly cranking settings to force that slider up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Shadows set to medium quality and distance seems to help a lot.

It does break immersion seeing shadows pop in out of nowhere though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> It's almost as if they were to do that it would lose that "Bethesda charm"


It would feel like a whole new game LOL


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Shadows set to medium quality and distance seems to help a lot.
> 
> It does break immersion seeing shadows pop in out of nowhere though.


Thanks for the suggestion







+(theoretical)rep







.


----------



## LiquidHaus

anyone having crashing when loading into vault 88?

I had been playing for hours tonight, going back and forth between vault 88 and the commonwealth, and right as I decide to call it a night, I go to the vault to save it there, and it freezes during the loading screen.

i've tried countless times now, with mods on AND off.

verifying cache as well. nothing.

i'm reinstalling it right now but what the heck is going on?


----------



## pez

Is it just freezing, or doing a straight crash to desktop?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is it just freezing, or doing a straight crash to desktop?


just freezing.

I found a way around it though - but it was a bummer figuring it out. the 3 most recent saves we're all corrupted for some reason. none of them would load vault 88. but the 4th saves and older all work completely fine. I have noo idea why this would even be a thing.


----------



## pez

Curious to know: do you run MSI AB OSD or any other OSD besides the Steam FPS overlay?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious to know: do you run MSI AB OSD or any other OSD besides the Steam FPS overlay?


Normally I run AB and GPU-Z. I had even ran stock clock speeds to try that out but it had frozen in the same spot as well.


----------



## WonderMutt

Anyone having issues with the game not loading since the 1.7 patch released? I'm playing with only Bethesda.net mods and my game was working fine, then had to take a few days off, the 1.7 patch loaded, and now I can't load any of my game saves. The game gets to the loading screen (after selecting a saved game) but then just stays on that screen forever. It continues to show the tips in the bottom left, changing as they do, but never loads the game.

Also, I can start a new game, but I really don't want to lose 285 hours of game play. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Normally I run AB and GPU-Z. I had even ran stock clock speeds to try that out but it had frozen in the same spot as well.


If you get a chance and the issue is still persisting, kill off both GPU-z and AB to see if this makes any difference. I've noticed that between a single 1080, SLI 1080s, and now the Titan that AB OSD seems to be a root cause of some instability.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Anyone having issues with the game not loading since the 1.7 patch released? I'm playing with only Bethesda.net mods and my game was working fine, then had to take a few days off, the 1.7 patch loaded, and now I can't load any of my game saves. The game gets to the loading screen (after selecting a saved game) but then just stays on that screen forever. It continues to show the tips in the bottom left, changing as they do, but never loads the game.
> 
> Also, I can start a new game, but I really don't want to lose 285 hours of game play. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have noticed longer load times for sure.

But knock on wood, it eventually does so far.

I'd try disabling mods and reload.

The problem with Bethesda mods is they had a contest for people who made them. So now there are many inexperienced modders with stuff that's breaking games.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have noticed longer load times for sure.
> 
> But knock on wood, it eventually does so far.
> 
> I'd try disabling mods and reload.
> 
> The problem with Bethesda mods is they had a contest for people who made them. So now there are many inexperienced modders with stuff that's breaking games.


Thanks for the advice, I'll try this, but honestly, I'm about ready to give up on FO4.



Spoiler: Warning: Rant!



Last time Bethesda released a patch, I had to revert to a save that was 50 hours of game play prior to where I was; I had to go all the way back to my last save before I started using mods.

Now they release another patch and I'm again stuck. Seems like each time they release a patch, I have to spend time troubleshooting and fixing the game before I can play it again. It took me 2 weeks of troubleshooting after 1.6 came out, if that happens again, I may just abandon the game, which would really tick me off as I haven't even completed the main story yet.

I'm loving the game, it's been the only game I've played in 8 months now, but every time they release a patch, I'm left with a broken game. It is just really, really irritating. Or maybe I'll just have to give up on mods and play the game vanilla from now on, but that would really suck as much as giving up the game.

/Rant


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you get a chance and the issue is still persisting, kill off both GPU-z and AB to see if this makes any difference. I've noticed that between a single 1080, SLI 1080s, and now the Titan that AB OSD seems to be a root cause of some instability.


You know, that would not surprise me at all.

I have not encountered the freezing problem again since discarding those specific three game saves, but I did encounter some crazy instability problems when I was doing an overclock session on my 1070 last night.

I was using AB's curve graph and a setting I had tried the computer did NOT like. bsod, and then got no video out of my graphics card for almost 20 minutes. resetting CMOS didn't fix anything. The video randomly popped back on after countless restarts. I was really worried.

Now, I do realize that this is something much different than playing Fallout 4 and freezing, but because it was AB, and I haven't experienced something like that before...it was definitely strange.

I might go back to Zotac's OSD if I have another issue. You should try it too. Zotac's is very nice except fan control is only dealt in percentages of 10. Kinda annoying but I think I can get passed it.


----------



## WonderMutt

So after the 1.7 update, I can load any save from before I started using mods, but any save that had mods in on it will not load, it brings up the loading screen, and just stays on that indefinitely. Anyone have any ideas on how I can load these modded game saves? I've tried disabling all the mods and loading, but just does the same thing. I really don't want to lose another 30 hours of game play if I can avoid it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> You know, that would not surprise me at all.
> 
> I have not encountered the freezing problem again since discarding those specific three game saves, but I did encounter some crazy instability problems when I was doing an overclock session on my 1070 last night.
> 
> I was using AB's curve graph and a setting I had tried the computer did NOT like. bsod, and then got no video out of my graphics card for almost 20 minutes. resetting CMOS didn't fix anything. The video randomly popped back on after countless restarts. I was really worried.
> 
> Now, I do realize that this is something much different than playing Fallout 4 and freezing, but because it was AB, and I haven't experienced something like that before...it was definitely strange.
> 
> I might go back to Zotac's OSD if I have another issue. You should try it too. Zotac's is very nice except fan control is only dealt in percentages of 10. Kinda annoying but I think I can get passed it.


I will take a look into it. I'm just hoping we'll see AB come out of beta (at least one that works with Pascal GPUs) and that's stable for the most part.


----------



## bombastinator

Having a hexk of a time with workshop dlc. It seems to break most of the mods i really like. Even the bethesda add-on system (i did eventually make it work) has a lot of mods that break it. Plus none of them are marked as breaking it which is doubly annoying.


----------



## Ceadderman

Decided to play some Fallout3 while I wait for Fallot4 GOTY Edition to launch.

What a surprise for me to hear Lliam Neeson coming through my gaming cans.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado




----------



## KSIMP88

Nice


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nice! Some awesome new monsters, a couple of hilarious weapons, and some nice outfits. I am stoked!


----------



## Alvarado

Oh yeah and there's an armor mod to go with the nuka world theme. http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11798/?


----------



## pez

I'm actually genuinely unexcited by that trailer. For it being a rather big place overrun by raiders, it seems a bit void of actual NPCs...I dunno...maybe I'm slowly seeing my disappointment in the 4th installment of the game







.


----------



## Benjiw

Does anyone know how to fix limiting FPS to 60 so I can play my game without feeling like I've dropped acid?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix limiting FPS to 60 so I can play my game without feeling like I've dropped acid?


If your game is capping itself to 60 and you don't want it, disable V-Sync in the INI (iPresentInterval=0 or something).

Or if you mean your FPS is uncapped and physics are going haywire, cap it with NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel or RivaTuner Statistics Server.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If your game is capping itself to 60 and you don't want it, disable V-Sync in the INI (iPresentInterval=0 or something).
> 
> Or if you mean your FPS is uncapped and physics are going haywire, cap it with NVIDIA Inspector/Control Panel or RivaTuner Statistics Server.


I'm playing at 200fps with my Kraken build ( i5 4670k @ 4.7ghz/4.7ghz ram @ 2400mhz 11-12-12-28-1 970 @ 1630mhz/8200mhz) and everything is like Sonic the hedgehog has possessed it, then when the fps dips with loading map or whatever things slow down like you're on a come down.









I've used vsync with nvidia experience or what its called but I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm playing at 200fps with my Kraken build ( i5 4670k @ 4.7ghz/4.7ghz ram @ 2400mhz 11-12-12-28-1 970 @ 1630mhz/8200mhz) and everything is like Sonic the hedgehog has possessed it, then when the fps dips with loading map or whatever things slow down like you're on a come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used vsync with nvidia experience or what its called but I haven't tested it yet.


Lol 200 fps in a Bethesda title. Just use Nvidia Inspector to cap your frame rate to 60 as Bored has said.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Lol 200 fps in a Bethesda title. Just use Nvidia Inspector to cap your frame rate to 60 as Bored has said.


Don't believe me? I'll grab a few screenies for you if you like.







It's in the starting vault btw, I'm sure the fps would drop when I leave.










Spoiler: Warning: :D


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't believe me? I'll grab a few screenies for you if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the starting vault btw, I'm sure the fps would drop when I leave.


Its not that I didn't believe you could hit 200 I was just more like, "Lawl, why play at such high frame rate that's just asking for things to break."


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its not that I didn't believe you could hit 200 I was just more like, "Lawl, why play at such high frame rate that's just asking for things to break."


I installed the game set everything to ultra and played it, not sure what I did to cause the game engine being linked to the fps output?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I installed the game set everything to ultra and played it, not sure what I did to cause the game engine being linked to the fps output?


That's just how Gamebryo/Creation engine is. Ancient, outdated crap for this among other reasons.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I installed the game set everything to ultra and played it, not sure what I did to cause the game engine being linked to the fps output?


You did nothing wrong, that's just how Fallout 4, Skyrim, New Vegas, Fallout 3, and Oblivion run.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's just how Gamebryo/Creation engine is. Ancient, outdated crap for this among other reasons.


Must be crap. One of the best selling game series ever and likely Fallout series and Elder scrolls are the most anticipated games ever.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Must be crap. One of the best selling game series ever and likely Fallout series and Elder scrolls are the most anticipated games ever.


Are you trying to say that because these games sell well, that means the engine isn't garbage?


----------



## KSIMP88

Yes. If it was as bad as you say, how could people play it? Name one game that has such a truly open world.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Must be crap. One of the best selling game series ever and likely Fallout series and Elder scrolls are the most anticipated games ever.


sells well and the engine being crap aren't related at all...the engine had always had a lot of flaws it doesn't take away from the games being great it just created a few headaches sometimes


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Yes. If it was as bad as you say, how could people play it? Name one game that has such a truly open world.


LOL. Grand Theft Auto V? Just Cause series (terrible but they are open world)? Recent Far Cry games probably.

"If it was as bad as you say" - Well I didn't elaborate. I didn't say the engine was so bad that the games are literally unplayable, I just said it's crap. To you, as long as it works then it isn't crap, which is a terrible mindset that doesn't lead to evolution. Anyone who has any experience developing with any engine wouldn't say otherwise. Some of its biggest issues are:



Frame rate tied to physics.
Poor multithread/multicore usage, leading to CPU bottlenecks.
Shadow maps rendered by CPU, leading to CPU bottlenecks.
Infamously inflexible. Replace too many meshes and then it becomes unstable in various ways and becomes a crashfest. Very strict terrain limitations, try to exceed it and it breaks in many ways and again becomes a crashfest.
Bethesda's games (Bethesda Game Studios that is) and the ArmA franchise are in more need of a new engine than any other game. It's horribly outdated compared to even Unity 5, let alone CryEngine 3 much less CryEngine 5 much less Unreal Engine 4.

But yes, despite this, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, and especially Fallout: New Vegas are all excellent games. New Vegas arguably accomplishes more than any other game in existence. Fallout 4 isn't bad either.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Must be crap. One of the best selling game series ever and likely Fallout series and Elder scrolls are the most anticipated games ever.


Calm down, there. He's talking about the engine, not the game.

If you think the 'revampted' and 'tweaked' engine in FO4 isn't crap, then you're sorely mistaken. The game is STILL not using GPUs properly in situations where it's clearly necessary. Let's not get started on 'SLI support'.


----------



## Benjiw

This is the issue I was having as you can imagine its really disorientating.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This is the issue I was having as you can imagine its really disorientating.


Again nothing wrong per say with what your seeing. The only thing that is wrong is that your trying to run the game well over 60 frames.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Again nothing wrong per say with what your seeing. The only thing that is wrong is that your trying to run the game well over 60 frames.


I run everything else over 60fps... never had this issue before. This is Overclock.net, I'm running everything over what I should be running it at. I run CSGO at 300fps lol, Never ran into an issue where a game engine's speed is tied to it's fps.

I can see why they locked the frames to 60fps on release but why did they unlock it and not have a "enable V-Sync" setting in the game?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I run everything else over 60fps... never had this issue before. This is Overclock.net, I'm running everything over what I should be running it at. I run CSGO at 300fps lol, Never ran into an issue where a game engine's speed is tied to it's fps.
> 
> I can see why they locked the frames to 60fps on release but why did they unlock it and not have a "enable V-Sync" setting in the game?


They never added a V-Sync toggle option because the engine goes nuts over 75 FPS. That's more generous than Skyrim actually, which goes bananas starting at 61 FPS. Although Fallout 4's V-Sync has been problematic for AMD cards at least earlier on, syncing them to 30 FPS even on high end cards. Mine was synced to 72 FPS by default, so 1/2 my refresh rate.


----------



## KSIMP88

No engine comes close to working like the creation engine. Those games you compare don't have the complete freedom of movement. No game but Bethesda does. Except for the edges of the world map, there is no place you can't go. You do something one one side of the world, the effects are rendered even if you are on the other side of the world. Just because it isn't perfect in your eyes, doesn't mean it sucks. No engine like it exists. It is quite efficient. And most people who don't mod don't have problems with the game. Every game has glitches.

Though they fall short on SLI and crossfire support. Small market.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> No engine comes close to working like the creation engine.


Just stop. It's clear you know nothing about engines, you've probably never used an SDK in your life. Creation/Gamebryo has no good unique features, all aspects of it are done better by other engines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Those games you compare don't have the complete freedom of movement. No game but Bethesda does.


Completely false. In the other games I mentioned you can go anywhere at any time, just like in Bethesda games. Another example is the ArmA games, which have much bigger terrains (as do Just Cause games) and zero loading screens. Although their engine is crap too.

And as far as "freedom of movement" goes, these Bethesda games leave a lot to be desired. Freedom of movement should also refer to things like climbing any ledge like in Dishonored and the classic Thief games. Something that other engines can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> You do something one one side of the world, the effects are rendered even if you are on the other side of the world.


What are you talking about? Example?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Just because it isn't perfect in your eyes, doesn't mean it sucks. No engine like it exists. It is quite efficient. And most people who don't mod don't have problems with the game.


It sucks because it sucks. Indeed, no engine like it exists because it's rather uniquely bad. It is forgiving on low end systems, I will give you that. If you actually talk to Bethesda game modders and bring up this subject, they all have problems with the engine because they actually know what they're talking about. Personally I don't use G.E.C.K. much because it's so damn primitive.

You think that because you like the games, that means the engine is good. Not true. I like the games too, the engine is 15 years outdated.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm not indulging you any longer. Like talking to a mule.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'm not indulging you any longer. Like talking to a mule.


It's a shame that some people prefer not to learn and remain ignorant. So you will remain the only person alive who believes Creation/Gamebryo is a good engine.


----------



## Benjiw

Never wanted to start a war just some advice on making the game enjoyable to play. When I was in the SPECIAL screen at the beginning I knew something was wrong due to the fact the animations where playing really fast and looping. Trying to fight the rad roaches in the vault was pretty annoying because the speed at which the game was playing was going nuts.

I'll see if the vsync setting on nvidia's control panel will fix my issues, never had to purposely pin a game at 60fps to enjoy it before... ever.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never wanted to start a war just some advice on making the game enjoyable to play. When I was in the SPECIAL screen at the beginning I knew something was wrong due to the fact the animations where playing really fast and looping. Trying to fight the rad roaches in the vault was pretty annoying because the speed at which the game was playing was going nuts.
> 
> I'll see if the vsync setting on nvidia's control panel will fix my issues, never had to purposely pin a game at 60fps to enjoy it before... ever.


Never played Skyrim or Fallout 3 or Fallout: New Vegas then? If you end up liking Fallout 4 at all, and haven't tried the others, I suggest Fallout: New Vegas which is a hundred times the game Fallout 4 is.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never wanted to start a war just some advice on making the game enjoyable to play. When I was in the SPECIAL screen at the beginning I knew something was wrong due to the fact the animations where playing really fast and looping. Trying to fight the rad roaches in the vault was pretty annoying because the speed at which the game was playing was going nuts.
> 
> I'll see if the vsync setting on nvidia's control panel will fix my issues, *never had to purposely pin a game at 60fps to enjoy it before... ever*.


Welcome to Bethesda games then, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Never played Skyrim or Fallout 3 or Fallout: New Vegas then? If you end up liking Fallout 4 at all, and haven't tried the others, I suggest Fallout: New Vegas which is a hundred times the game Fallout 4 is.


Only on console, I have them on steam just never bothered to play them, I played skyrim for a few hours and didn't know what was going on, I got overwhelmed and then never played it again. Once I move into my new place I'll probably game on the weekends after uni work or working in general.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Welcome to Bethesda games then, enjoy your stay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Only on console, I have them on steam just never bothered to play them, I played skyrim for a few hours and didn't know what was going on, I got overwhelmed and then never played it again. Once I move into my new place I'll probably game on the weekends after uni work or working in general.


I see. Here's a tip to avoid being overwhelmed; just go around wherever you want, interact with whatever you want and see what happens. The quest journal is straightforward for when you inevitably pick up quests by doing this.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. Here's a tip to avoid being overwhelmed; just go around wherever you want, interact with whatever you want and see what happens. The quest journal is straightforward for when you inevitably pick up quests by doing this.


That's what I was doing, then I ran into a load of people from a certain faction worshiping a rock next to a fire or something after fighting a mage in a cave, I was just like.... okay then if I'm going to get rocked everytime I bump into someone then meh...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That's what I was doing, then I ran into a load of people from a certain faction worshiping a rock next to a fire or something after fighting a mage in a cave, I was just like.... okay then if I'm going to get rocked everytime I bump into someone then meh...


Hah, well there's a lot less of that in Fallout at least. Fallout 3 and 4 have the Children of Atom, The Elder Scrolls has 17 Daedric Princes and cults.


----------



## Alvarado

Also Skyrim just released with that Enderal, hmm....not sure what to call it because its too massive to be called a "mod" So that's something to take a look at with Skyrim.[


----------



## Ceadderman

I must admit that I am truly a Bethesda junky. I'd sell my mum's silver to get FO4 GOTY Edition.









BUT...

No way no how is Bethesda the only open sandboxer in the industry? Ever heard of Assassin's Creed? Stalker Clear Sky, Shadows of Cherobyl or Call of Pripyat?

All pretty much open sandboxes. All fun to play and all pretty much have solid engines running them. Although I find that xray(Stalkers) can be a bit finicky. If you don't make sure it's closed via Task Manager you're bound to have an issue playing the next time if your system is a full time rig like mine. Only time it comes down is when I have Windows Updates that need to be installed. Other than that my 4790 goes into sleep mode.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I must admit that I am truly a Bethesda junky. I'd sell my mum's silver to get FO4 GOTY Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> No way no how is Bethesda the only open sandboxer in the industry? Ever heard of Assassin's Creed? Stalker Clear Sky, Shadows of Cherobyl or Call of Pripyat?
> 
> All pretty much open sandboxes. All fun to play and all pretty much have solid engines running them. Although I find that xray(Stalkers) can be a bit finicky. If you don't make sure it's closed via Task Manager you're bound to have an issue playing the next time if your system is a full time rig like mine. Only time it comes down is when I have Windows Updates that need to be installed. Other than that my 4790 goes into sleep mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has loading times between regions, and Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat have quest restrictions for locations, so I can see those being brought up as arguments. Shadow of Chernobyl has no restrictions although it's probably impossible to get through the Scorcher without glitching or without the device from Sakharov.

But yeah there are other such games.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I must admit that I am truly a Bethesda junky. I'd sell my mum's silver to get FO4 GOTY Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...
> 
> No way no how is Bethesda the only open sandboxer in the industry? Ever heard of Assassin's Creed? Stalker Clear Sky, Shadows of Cherobyl or Call of Pripyat?
> 
> All pretty much open sandboxes. All fun to play and all pretty much have solid engines running them. Although I find that xray(Stalkers) can be a bit finicky. If you don't make sure it's closed via Task Manager you're bound to have an issue playing the next time if your system is a full time rig like mine. Only time it comes down is when I have Windows Updates that need to be installed. Other than that my 4790 goes into sleep mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has loading times between regions, and Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat have quest restrictions for locations, so I can see those being brought up as arguments. Shadow of Chernobyl has no restrictions although it's probably impossible to get through the Scorcher without glitching or without the device from Sakharov.
> 
> But yeah there are other such games.
Click to expand...

But the counterargument is that not even Bethesda can do it 100% open world. Every door is a save/load point. Just try going outside of the Palace at Whiterun via the balcony.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> But the counterargument is that not even Bethesda can do it 100% open world. Every door is a save/load point. Just try going outside of the Palace at Whiterun via the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Indeed, but that's a bit different than S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s region based loading screens, which would be like having loading screens for The Reach, The Pale, Eastmarch, The Rift, Winterhold, Whiterun, Haafingar, etc.

100% open world should be the next step, but that has to be out of reach for Gamebryo/Creation. Also it's asking for a bit much with The Elder Scrolls admittedly, since you have such deep dungeons and then places like Blackreach. But for Fallout it's a reasonable request... on a different engine.

For those wondering, ArmA games actually have zero loading screens, and much bigger terrains. ArmA 3's terrain is over 7x as big as Skyrim.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> But the counterargument is that not even Bethesda can do it 100% open world. Every door is a save/load point. Just try going outside of the Palace at Whiterun via the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but that's a bit different than S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s region based loading screens, which would be like having loading screens for The Reach, The Pale, Eastmarch, The Rift, Winterhold, Whiterun, Haafingar, etc.
> 
> 100% open world should be the next step, but that has to be out of reach for Gamebryo/Creation. Also it's asking for a bit much with The Elder Scrolls admittedly, since you have such deep dungeons and then places like Blackreach. But for Fallout it's a reasonable request... on a different engine.
> 
> For those wondering, ArmA games actually have zero loading screens, and much bigger terrains. ArmA 3's terrain is over 7x as big as Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Although I stopped playing ArmA games. Don't recall the reason why, but I suspect that it had something to do with being Graphically challenged.







But I honestly don't remember.
















~Ceadder


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*


finally out? Hmmm. Mabe now some of the mods will update. I only just managed to trap a cat. Had to switch to the bethesda mod set instead of nexus, so im using some different work alike mods. Even lot of rhose dont support wasteland workshop though. Took me a whole evening of sxrewing around to find a group that worked, and even then i had to start a new gme. Again. I watched a gallout 4 speed run which was actually useful in that now i can get through the opening fairly quickly.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> finally out? Hmmm. Mabe now some of the mods will update. I only just managed to trap a cat. Had to switch to the bethesda mod set instead of nexus, so im using some different work alike mods. Even lot of rhose dont support wasteland workshop though. Took me a whole evening of sxrewing around to find a group that worked, and even then i had to start a new gme. Again. I watched a gallout 4 speed run which was actually useful in that now i can get through the opening fairly quickly.


Nuka World isn't out till August 30th.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never wanted to start a war just some advice on making the game enjoyable to play. When I was in the SPECIAL screen at the beginning I knew something was wrong due to the fact the animations where playing really fast and looping. Trying to fight the rad roaches in the vault was pretty annoying because the speed at which the game was playing was going nuts.
> 
> I'll see if the vsync setting on nvidia's control panel will fix my issues, never had to purposely pin a game at 60fps to enjoy it before... ever.


No worries here. Most everyone who has played Fallout on PC since at least FO3 realizes that the engine tends to go apecrap when it gets to a super high framerate. Ignorance is bliss for some







.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No worries here. Most everyone who has played Fallout on PC since at least FO3 realizes that the engine tends to go apecrap when it gets to a super high framerate. Ignorance is bliss for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I played fallout 3 and NV on console so wouldn't have known.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never wanted to start a war just some advice on making the game enjoyable to play. When I was in the SPECIAL screen at the beginning I knew something was wrong due to the fact the animations where playing really fast and looping. Trying to fight the rad roaches in the vault was pretty annoying because the speed at which the game was playing was going nuts.
> 
> I'll see if the vsync setting on nvidia's control panel will fix my issues, never had to purposely pin a game at 60fps to enjoy it before... ever.


I have about 1500 hours in fallout 4, all of it played at 70 to 144 fps, no issue here. last 15 hours with titan xp mostly in 100-144 fps range. But I have vsync enabled in nvidia panel + gsync, also triple buffer. vsync must be enabled in nivida control panel (also assuming you did not disable vysnc in cfg fallout file). If vsync is disabled in either, it is unplayable at high fps. But enabled, to me very smooth, responsive, and love it at 100+fps. Cant stand 60 fps in this game, makes it seem slow/nonresponsive after playing at high fps.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No worries here. Most everyone who has played Fallout on PC since at least FO3 realizes that the engine tends to go apecrap when it gets to a super high framerate. Ignorance is bliss for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well I played fallout 3 and NV on console so wouldn't have known.
Click to expand...

Don't feel too bad Benj, I hadn't played FO3 as I skipped it and went with NV first. Although I really don't have any excuses since I've played *a lot* of Bethesda games on PC starting with the first Elder Scrolls.









Only now am I playing FO3 although I really ought to shelve that game and start with 1 and then hit 2 and then tactics and then continue with 3.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infrasonic

Wow.

I missed some interesting "discussion" here about game engines.









I think this is the only place in the world containing a person saying that Gamebryo is a good engine.









And to our newest member, Benjiw. Welcome to Bethesda land. Speed limit: 60fps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I missed some interesting "discussion" here about game engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the only place in the world containing a person saying that Gamebryo is a good engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to our newest member, Benjiw. Welcome to Bethesda land. Speed limit: 60fps.


Technically the limit is the threshold of your patience towards screwed up physics and wonky animation.


----------



## mcg75

Not going to say it's a great engine but it is acceptable.

With all the flak Beth has gotten, can anyone confirm they haven't tested another engine for suitability?

They've rewritten every part of Gamebryo from the ground up to do what they need which is why they can call it Creation instead.

Seems to me another engine would have been less work.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Seems to me another engine would have been less work.


Not when you consider Bethesda has been working with Gamebryo since Morrowind. That's 15 years of experience with how a game engine works, and intimate knowledge of where it's shortcomings are. It'd be like telling Ford to stop making cars and start making motorcycles. The basic concept is the same (wheels and engine), but it'd take a significant amount of effort to retool and retrain for the new stuff.

Also I'm not sure how much effort would have to go into retrofitting an engine such as Unreal to handle all of the items and states that Fallout has. For example, would Unreal be able to keep track of where you placed all of the items in the hundreds of different game cells any better than Creation does? Ark is the closest to Elder Scrolls/Fallout that I can think of, and I know there are a number of issues with it "losing" things and the state of things.

Also remember that we're only seeing the second iteration of Creation Engine, and the first in Fallout world. When TES6 and FO5 come along, they'll have a baseline to work off of with both titles.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Not when you consider Bethesda has been working with Gamebryo since Morrowind. That's 15 years of experience with how a game engine works, and intimate knowledge of where it's shortcomings are. It'd be like telling Ford to stop making cars and start making motorcycles. The basic concept is the same (wheels and engine), but it'd take a significant amount of effort to retool and retrain for the new stuff.
> 
> Also I'm not sure how much effort would have to go into retrofitting an engine such as Unreal to handle all of the items and states that Fallout has. For example, would Unreal be able to keep track of where you placed all of the items in the hundreds of different game cells any better than Creation does? Ark is the closest to Elder Scrolls/Fallout that I can think of, and I know there are a number of issues with it "losing" things and the state of things.
> 
> Also remember that we're only seeing the second iteration of Creation Engine, and the first in Fallout world. When TES6 and FO5 come along, they'll have a baseline to work off of with both titles.


Seems like it would less work was sarcasm because people seem to think Beth can just simply move to a new engine and all problems are solved.

They would have to rewrite / modify any engine they chose to use.

Maybe a new engine would solve some Creation issues but could also create other issues related to the new engine.

The fact is we don't know what Beth has tested or hasn't tested and we can't just assume another engine is going to solve everything.

Since they know this engine inside out, maybe it can be rewritten to remove the tie up between physics and frame rate and also remove shadows from the cpu to the gpu.

All I can say is that my FO4 experience compared to Skyrim experience is vastly better in regards to quest bugs etc. 500+ hours and no broken quests. I don't think I was 50 hours into Skyrim before I had some.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Seems like it would less work was sarcasm because people seem to think Beth can just simply move to a new engine and all problems are solved.
> 
> They would have to rewrite / modify any engine they chose to use.
> 
> Maybe a new engine would solve some Creation issues but could also create other issues related to the new engine.
> 
> The fact is we don't know what Beth has tested or hasn't tested and we can't just assume another engine is going to solve everything.
> 
> Since they know this engine inside out, maybe it can be rewritten to remove the tie up between physics and frame rate and also remove shadows from the cpu to the gpu.
> 
> All I can say is that my FO4 experience compared to Skyrim experience is vastly better in regards to quest bugs etc. 500+ hours and no broken quests. I don't think I was 50 hours into Skyrim before I had some.


True, and one does have to wonder if it would have been less work on another engine. Yeah, they have 15 years of experience in Gamebryo, but a few other engines are so easy to use that even a caveman can work in them (Unreal Engine 4).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Personally, I wouldn't care if Bethesda never moves on from their game engine, since:

- I don't care about going over 60 FPS. There is honestly no point unless you are one of the very few people with a monitor that needs it.
- I don't care about jagged shadows since the game looks more than good enough for me and there is too much other stuff to take in then boring shadows on sunny days.

I do care about the following however:

- Higher quality standards when it comes to game breaking mechanics and quest objectives
- Improved dialogue and story (hopefully coming with the next TES, since FO4 was about 64-bit engine and groundwork for building stuff)
- Better facial animation and general physics (FO4 >>>>>> Skyrim in this regard)
- Better movement animations (they are better than Skyrim, but still crappy)

None of these honestly needs a new engine IMO.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't care if Bethesda never moves on from their game engine, since:
> 
> - I don't care about going over 60 FPS. There is honestly no point unless you are one of the very few people with a monitor that needs it.
> - I don't care about jagged shadows since the game looks more than good enough for me and there is too much other stuff to take in then boring shadows on sunny days.
> 
> I do care about the following however:
> 
> - Higher quality standards when it comes to game breaking mechanics and quest objectives
> - Improved dialogue and story (hopefully coming with the next TES, since FO4 was about 64-bit engine and groundwork for building stuff)
> - Better facial animation and general physics (FO4 >>>>>> Skyrim in this regard)
> - Better movement animations (they are better than Skyrim, but still crappy)
> 
> None of these honestly needs a new engine IMO.


I'm with you on that, I always play with an FPS lock on 60 anyway since my monitor is a 60hz refresh rate, so I really don't care if the physics goes wibbly woo at higher numbers.

For me, the only thing that was a let down (and only because New Vegas was so amazingly deep in this regard) was storyline, but like you said FO4 was Bethesda moving the Creation Engine to 64-bit. Once the 64-bit Skyrim remaster drops, they'll have a 64-bit Creation baseline for both games and can step off of for the next ones.

I still like to fantasize about Obsidian getting the keys to the new FO4 engine, alas that is probably a pipe dream.


----------



## Benjiw

I play fps games etc, I like my fps being higher than most others so it gives me an edge, Slight one but still. In racing games lag and fps play a big role too. Anyway, doesn't matter.


----------



## bombastinator

so nuka world is out. I'd like to play it but the vanilla game generally makes me angry. Mostly the settlement building. The problem i had with wasteland workshop though is it broke most of what i consider my most critical mods. I am assuming that after I found replacements this will now happen again.

Does anyone know of a list ANYWHERE that lists mods that nuka world doesnt break? I do not look forward to a week of testing mods again.


----------



## cjc75

Wasteland Workshop is a waste of time, and a waste of money anyway...

I wouldn't have bought it in the first place because everything it does, can already be done for free with mods.

Thats likely why it broke your mods. I'm going to presume the ones that it broke were related to building Settlements?

Nuka World has nothing to do with building settlements, its a campaign expansion like Far Harbor.

Far Harbor is awesome and it hasn't broke any of my mods; so I doubt Nuka World will.

No one can make a list of "mods" that any expansion can or will break, because it will be different for every single player.

The mods it breaks for you, may not be the case for me simply because my game is modded differently from yours. It doesn't matter if I have a mod that is the same as a mod that you use, and yours is broke. Mine may not be broke simply because I may have other mods that you don't have; that may work better for me.


----------



## KSIMP88

Running the Gauntlet. I'm level 70, so I'm a little bummed. It's neat, but easy due to my high level. Meh. Has BGS teased any new expansions? If not, I'm just gonna play this through and start a new character and mod FO4 finally.


----------



## cjc75

Bethesda said in early July that Nuka World will be the last DLC for Fallout 4.

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/fallout-4s-nuka-world-dlc-is-the-last-one-bethesda/1100-6441516/

So this is it, the last one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sweet. I'll start saving for GotY so I have the funds in PPal to get it when it launches. For now I will keep enjoying FO3. Damn these Super Mutants are fun to kill. Just went thru the Library of Technology without using a single PipBoy invisibility unit.









~Ceadder


----------



## cjc75

Being a bit presumptuous that BSG is even going to do a GoTY edition for Fo4.

They already said they're not doing anything more for the game after Nuka World.

So why bother with a GoTY edition then, if they're already selling it all together in a packaged $60 "season pass" deal?


----------



## Tisser12

For what it's worth, here's all the mods I have installed currently, I have the season pass, so all DLC is downloaded and installed, I'm currently playing through Far Harbor with no issues aside from some framerate drops in heavier populated areas. I've been running Functional Displays for a while and even after the Wasteland Workshop update they all still work just fine.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Bethesda said in early July that Nuka World will be the last DLC for Fallout 4.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/fallout-4s-nuka-world-dlc-is-the-last-one-bethesda/1100-6441516/
> 
> So this is it, the last one.


nvidia put one out. 1080 something. I suspect it wont work very well if youre running amd


----------



## pez

So we got Far Harbor and Nuka World and some other throwaways? I've got quite the bitter taste in my mouth about Fallout 4 now.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So we got Far Harbor and Nuka World and some other throwaways? I've got quite the bitter taste in my mouth about Fallout 4 now.


Bethesda was going for quality over quantity. You aren't going to see the dozens of DLCs like they did back during the Oblivion days.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Bethesda was going for quality over quantity. You aren't going to see the dozens of DLCs like they did back during the Oblivion days.


Fallout 3 and New Vegas offered much better and well-rounded content, IMO...and more. Far Harbor is nice as is Nuka World, but that's all rather meh. Also, this one is the worst running one I've found to date







.


----------



## uk80glue

If they were going for quality over quantity they failed miserably. The whole game is gimmicky and lacking in everything that made 3 and NV so much fun, especially in the story lines. The main story is more or less the same as 3 and sort of ends about the same regardless of who you side with.

The side quests don't have much going for them either. The only one that really felt like Fallout and made me laugh was the USS Constitution, but outside of that they were all pretty much point A to point B back to point A quests without much substance. There were really no other fun ones where 3 was loaded with stuff like the USS Constitution. Little Lamplight, Republic of Dave, ect. And on top of that there were really no interesting, original characters other than the companions and they didn't make nearly as much attempt to tie little things back into previous games like they did in 3. It made the game feel a lot more hollow compared to previous games.

The settlement system and Minutemen crap got so old and stale so fast it felt completely pointless and frankly annoying to the point that I tried to avoid going anywhere near Preston as I played. The game could have been so much better if they hadn't wasted so much time on all that.

I sold my PS4 to my brother a couple weeks ago and he was excited about 4. He called me up the other day and told me exactly what I thought about it as well, it's worth playing through once, but it's really got almost no replay value. It was just good enough to keep me playing, but in the end I felt like I just kept searching for quality content that I never really found.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> If they were going for quality over quantity they failed miserably. The whole game is gimmicky and lacking in everything that made 3 and NV so much fun, especially in the story lines. The main story is more or less the same as 3 and sort of ends about the same regardless of who you side with.
> 
> The side quests don't have much going for them either. The only one that really felt like Fallout and made me laugh was the USS Constitution, but outside of that they were all pretty much point A to point B back to point A quests without much substance. There were really no other fun ones where 3 was loaded with stuff like the USS Constitution. Little Lamplight, Republic of Dave, ect. And on top of that there were really no interesting, original characters other than the companions and they didn't make nearly as much attempt to tie little things back into previous games like they did in 3. It made the game feel a lot more hollow compared to previous games.
> 
> The settlement system and Minutemen crap got so old and stale so fast it felt completely pointless and frankly annoying to the point that I tried to avoid going anywhere near Preston as I played. The game could have been so much better if they hadn't wasted so much time on all that.
> 
> I sold my PS4 to my brother a couple weeks ago and he was excited about 4. He called me up the other day and told me exactly what I thought about it as well, it's worth playing through once, but it's really got almost no replay value. It was just good enough to keep me playing, but in the end I felt like I just kept searching for quality content that I never really found.


He was referring to the DLC specifically. Bethesda was extremely complacent when creating the main game, that much is obvious.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Being a bit presumptuous that BSG is even going to do a GoTY edition for Fo4.
> 
> They already said they're not doing anything more for the game after Nuka World.
> 
> So why bother with a GoTY edition then, if they're already selling it all together in a packaged $60 "season pass" deal?


Maybe, maybe not.

All I know is there has always been a GotY Edition when Bathesda has been involved. Season Pass or not, I don't expect that trend to change anytime soon. Though it's possible to change with FO4.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Fallout 3 and New Vegas offered much better and well-rounded content, IMO...and more. Far Harbor is nice as is Nuka World, but that's all rather meh. Also, this one is the worst running one I've found to date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fallout 3 was good (before broken steel ugh.... don't talk about it) New Vegas is a different company so I wouldn't use it as an example. I always felt like Skyrim had it worse, outside of dawnguard everything was meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uk80glue*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If they were going for quality over quantity they failed miserably. The whole game is gimmicky and lacking in everything that made 3 and NV so much fun, especially in the story lines. The main story is more or less the same as 3 and sort of ends about the same regardless of who you side with.
> 
> The side quests don't have much going for them either. The only one that really felt like Fallout and made me laugh was the USS Constitution, but outside of that they were all pretty much point A to point B back to point A quests without much substance. There were really no other fun ones where 3 was loaded with stuff like the USS Constitution. Little Lamplight, Republic of Dave, ect. And on top of that there were really no interesting, original characters other than the companions and they didn't make nearly as much attempt to tie little things back into previous games like they did in 3. It made the game feel a lot more hollow compared to previous games.
> 
> The settlement system and Minutemen crap got so old and stale so fast it felt completely pointless and frankly annoying to the point that I tried to avoid going anywhere near Preston as I played. The game could have been so much better if they hadn't wasted so much time on all that.
> 
> I sold my PS4 to my brother a couple weeks ago and he was excited about 4. He called me up the other day and told me exactly what I thought about it as well, it's worth playing through once, but it's really got almost no replay value. It was just good enough to keep me playing, but in the end I felt like I just kept searching for quality content that I never really found.


Hmm..... I never said anything about the base game just talking about the dlcs they put out.


----------



## pez

So as a test, since I had a brilliant Idea







:

I downclocked my Titan XP -400 and maxed out pretty much every setting I could find. It's not consistent, but I'm now getting significantly more GPU usage and 10+ FPS increase in Boston Commons with larger boosts elsewhere. I think my other option may be to DSR the game so it'll truly push the card to the max...it's just a matter of balancing performance with playability








.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So as a test, since I had a brilliant Idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> I downclocked my Titan XP -400 and maxed out pretty much every setting I could find. It's not consistent, but I'm now getting significantly more GPU usage and 10+ FPS increase in Boston Commons with larger boosts elsewhere. I think my other option may be to DSR the game so it'll truly push the card to the max...it's just a matter of balancing performance with playability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You might be hitting PerfCaps while playing which is causing that, or it might just be the card isn't needed to be maxed and or the cpu usage etc is much higher which I would imagine could be a major factor with it being open world.

If it's not consistent then some more investigation work is needed but given how GPU boost works it might have something to do with that?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You might be hitting PerfCaps while playing which is causing that, or it might just be the card isn't needed to be maxed and or the cpu usage etc is much higher which I would imagine could be a major factor with it being open world.
> 
> If it's not consistent then some more investigation work is needed but given how GPU boost works it might have something to do with that?


Yeah, my CPU has yet to eclipse 50% usage, so I'm up to blaming it solely on game/GPU boost. The best performance I've seen out of this game is honestly in 4K maxed out with 2 1080s. I figure I'll mod it in a year or so and hopefully it'll push it to a constant 90+% usage all of the time. Just has me feeling 'meh' about the game.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, my CPU has yet to eclipse 50% usage, so I'm up to blaming it solely on game/GPU boost. The best performance I've seen out of this game is honestly in 4K maxed out with 2 1080s. I figure I'll mod it in a year or so and hopefully it'll push it to a constant 90+% usage all of the time. Just has me feeling 'meh' about the game.


Not sure, I've only started to play it and not monitored my cpu or GPU usage, all i know is i was getting dizzy with it running weird without vsync.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, my CPU has yet to eclipse 50% usage, so I'm up to blaming it solely on game/GPU boost. The best performance I've seen out of this game is honestly in 4K maxed out with 2 1080s. I figure I'll mod it in a year or so and hopefully it'll push it to a constant 90+% usage all of the time. Just has me feeling 'meh' about the game.


Apparently I'm doing something wrong then :'D my CPU bogs down to almost 100% at times (A10 6800K @4.6Ghz Nitro 470 8Gb stock and 8Gb DDR3 1600 RAM)

Still fiddling with settings and whatnot to find the sweet spot. I've heard undervolting the 470 results in better performance, I may try that.


----------



## mcg75

Now that I have a few hours into Nuke World, it really seems like Bethesda has been listening.

More choices on how to do stuff and finding a lot of holotapes in various places helping fill out the backstory of Nuka World.


----------



## KSIMP88

I started the gauntlet a few days ago. Boring if you are high level tank


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not sure, I've only started to play it and not monitored my cpu or GPU usage, all i know is i was getting dizzy with it running weird without vsync.


Yeah...don't get me wrong, 90% of the game is great, but Boston Commons could be so much more immersive if I could just get a consistent 60FPS in the city







. Hell, even Diamond City itself seems fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Apparently I'm doing something wrong then :'D my CPU bogs down to almost 100% at times (A10 6800K @4.6Ghz Nitro 470 8Gb stock and 8Gb DDR3 1600 RAM)
> 
> Still fiddling with settings and whatnot to find the sweet spot. I've heard undervolting the 470 results in better performance, I may try that.


If I had to guess, you might be seeing a bottleneck moreso on the CPU because of 1080p. However, with a 470, 1080p is kinda the preferred resolution. The game has serious performance issues that need to be addressed, IMO, but I'm afraid I'm becoming a broken record at this point. As others have said, the biggest settings to focus will be Godrays (put this to low or off) and Shadows. I would cut shadow distance by half at least and put the related settings on medium or lower.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...don't get me wrong, 90% of the game is great, but Boston Commons could be so much more immersive if I could just get a consistent 60FPS in the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, even Diamond City itself seems fine.
> If I had to guess, you might be seeing a bottleneck moreso on the CPU because of 1080p. However, with a 470, 1080p is kinda the preferred resolution. The game has serious performance issues that need to be addressed, IMO, but I'm afraid I'm becoming a broken record at this point. As others have said, the biggest settings to focus will be Godrays (put this to low or off) and Shadows. I would cut shadow distance by half at least and put the related settings on medium or lower.


Yeah I turned the shadows down and Godrays have been off. Usually only hit frame drops when I'm in cities or areas with a lot of stuff to make shadows. I wanted to enjoy the game totally maxed out for a while before i started turning down settings. I have a few mods to adjust as well still that may increase my performance. My CPU is absolutely bottlenecking me, it's pegged out when my framrates drop below 45


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...don't get me wrong, 90% of the game is great, but Boston Commons could be so much more immersive if I could just get a consistent 60FPS in the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, even Diamond City itself seems fine.
> If I had to guess, you might be seeing a bottleneck moreso on the CPU because of 1080p. However, with a 470, 1080p is kinda the preferred resolution. The game has serious performance issues that need to be addressed, IMO, but I'm afraid I'm becoming a broken record at this point. As others have said, the biggest settings to focus will be Godrays (put this to low or off) and Shadows. I would cut shadow distance by half at least and put the related settings on medium or lower.


Will have to play more of it to comment on that but I'm pinned at 4.7/4.7ghz with 2400mhz 11-12-12-28 only an i5 though.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Will have to play more of it to comment on that but I'm pinned at 4.7/4.7ghz with 2400mhz 11-12-12-28 only an i5 though.


Yeah I've noticed that my gpu drops off when my CPU maxes out. Mostly places that have a lot of indoor areas or people running around. It's almost certainly shadows to blame. I mean, that's a lot of shadows to render per frame. I use Shadowboost to attempt to reduce the draw distance to save FPS but so far it's still only doing so much for populated areas.

I'm gonna keep tweaking settings and stuff to see what I can get done.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Will have to play more of it to comment on that but I'm pinned at 4.7/4.7ghz with 2400mhz 11-12-12-28 only an i5 though.


i5 shouldn't cause you a bottleneck at those speeds, so you should be ok there.

Most of my qualms with the game are literally the sheer irony of being a PC gamer. I've played further into the game on my Xbox One (PC was in a state of despair when FO4 was being released) and have had a better experience up until this point than I have on PC. I think I'll most likely finish my first playthrough on the XB1 and come back and mod the snot out of it a bit later on PC. In the meantime, FO:NV mods are calling my name







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Have to say that I ran into the shadow lock in Fallout3 with a i7-4790 and 5770 Radeon HD.

Anytime I was in a building it could lock the game up simply by turning around.

I think that I solved the issue after editing the .ini file. But that was after I turned down the shadows from 4 to 2. Everything else is on Ultra and the game runs much better. I only had it lock up once in several hours of play.

So if the engine is the same, I should think the issue with Fallout4 requires an edit of the .ini file.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Have to say that I ran into the shadow lock in Fallout3 with a i7-4790 and 5770 Radeon HD.
> 
> Anytime I was in a building it could lock the game up simply by turning around.
> 
> I think that I solved the issue after editing the .ini file. But that was after I turned down the shadows from 4 to 2. Everything else is on Ultra and the game runs much better. I only had it lock up once in several hours of play.
> 
> So if the engine is the same, I should think the issue with Fallout4 requires an edit of the .ini file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I've been figiting around with my shadows and stuff in the .ini files. I have ENB applied to adjust the colors and stuff (no performance changes) and a Fallout 4 Configurator by Bilago that makes .ini editing into a click and choose interface if you want to make it easy, but I usually go in to the .ini and fine tune things anyhow. It seems like the shadows and NPC's that kill my CPU. No lockups really but frame dips that cause slight stuttering. Hoping further tweaks, mods, and updates help in those regards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah, I will need that when I eventually get FO4. I was simply mentioning the above because I figure while the engine has been updated for FO4, it's pretty much the same as w/ FO3. With the 5770 being a better GPU and the more modern Haswell running things over when FO3 launched, I assume that less seems to be moar. Although I did get the last patch installed and it made no difference in my issues before I touched the .ini.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/18172/? That Nvidia mod is out now.


----------



## Infrasonic

So I thought it was a graphics overhaul mod...but it's just an extra mission?

Was hoping for whole new lighting everywhere.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> So I thought it was a graphics overhaul mod...but it's just an extra mission?
> 
> Was hoping for whole new lighting everywhere.


Its just a vault with a quest that just happens to have some new lighting effects.


----------



## Fredthehound

Hi all,

I'm having a problem with the Nvidia "Hardware not found' bug in Fallout 4. Skyrim/F3/FNV are not impacted.

I use F4 with VorpX and even manually setting the rez in ini causes an instant crash in VR/VorpX. I am on a Titan XP and did not have this problem on the original drivers.

I have done the DDU uninstall, reladed the launch drivers, tried Steam verification, done a fresh F4 install/unmodded etc. Anyone have any ideas? I tried the Titan forum and fallout Reddit, searched extensively on google etc. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fredthehound*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having a problem with the Nvidia "Hardware not found' bug in Fallout 4. Skyrim/F3/FNV are not impacted.
> 
> I use F4 with VorpX and even manually setting the rez in ini causes an instant crash in VR/VorpX. I am on a Titan XP and did not have this problem on the original drivers.
> 
> I have done the DDU uninstall, reladed the launch drivers, tried Steam verification, done a fresh F4 install/unmodded etc. Anyone have any ideas? I tried the Titan forum and fallout Reddit, searched extensively on google etc. I'm out of ideas.


Would be helpful if we knew what your OS was. Is it WinX? If so I suggest Googling "Fallout 4 Windows 10" and see what fixes come up. I ran across a bunch of them when I was looking for fixes for FO3 locking up on me. Seems it was CPU thread being limited to single core config in the .ini file. But I've no idea why yours is doing that for FO4 unless you're running WinX.









Also, to allow us an easier time to assist you, I would suggest adding your rig to your sig. This way we can see what may or may not be an issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## Fredthehound

Sorry about that.

Yes, Win 10. I Googled till I was blue and tried the info I saw.seemed mostly to be Kepler cards with the issue, and the occasional 9 or 10 series I seem to be the sole Titan guy so far.

What really confuses me is that a fresh reload of F4 and a DDU/return to launch drivers that USED to work, now do not. I even backed off my Overclock. It's frustrating as hell. All I can figure is that Bethesda did something during the updates for Nuka and the prior DLC that caused this.


----------



## Fredthehound

Success!

I returned all Nvidia settings to default and shut off Fraps. Now I have to go back through and see which specific setting or Fraps caused the problem. Strange as this is only an F4 thing but apparently it is.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fredthehound*
> 
> Success!
> 
> I returned all Nvidia settings to default and shut off Fraps. Now I have to go back through and see which specific setting or Fraps caused the problem. Strange as this is only an F4 thing but apparently it is.


Ensure your Fallout4.ini and FalloutPref.ini aren't set to read-only as well. If you change hardware (and even drivers sometimes) I think this is a potential thing.


----------



## Fredthehound

Nope, they are open. I adjust them regularly with mods etc. But I'll check again just to be sure. It wouldn't surprise me if they were set to read only and still letting me edit them but stopping a program. Shouldn't of course, makes zero sense, but crazier things have happened lately.

I have it running now, but I'm still unable to use anything but the standard Vive/VorpX resolution 1024x1280/ 90Hz, even with using the Custom Rez Utility to go to 1920x1440 (at 90Hz as I used to. But it plays now so thats progress.


----------



## Somasonic

Hi all, I just recently started playing Fallout 4 on my 980 Ti and have been having performance issues relating to shadows. I turned the quality and distance down to around medium settings (tweaked the ini's) and that nets me good performance but the shadow draw in is distracting to me. Ive read this is related to draw calls to the CPU so a better graphics card shouldn't help, but I want to ask anyway: would a high end GTX 1080 help with this at all or is it really a lost cause with this game? Thanks


----------



## Fredthehound

I have a Titan Xp with a 4790k overclocked to 4.7 and 2400mhz ram. I only have FPS issues at 'all sliders up' if I use mods to add a ton of trees/shadow generating objects.

Yes. a 1080 will improve your situation.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Hi all, I just recently started playing Fallout 4 on my 980 Ti and have been having performance issues relating to shadows. I turned the quality and distance down to around medium settings (tweaked the ini's) and that nets me good performance but the shadow draw in is distracting to me. Ive read this is related to draw calls to the CPU so a better graphics card shouldn't help, but I want to ask anyway: would a high end GTX 1080 help with this at all or is it really a lost cause with this game? Thanks


Not really. Anything rendered by the cpu is not going to change.

Pretty much any NPC or shadow relies on the cpu.

I play at 4K. I start with clicking the settings button to high.

Then turn shadows and distance to medium. Godrays to low and HBAO+ on.

With a 980 ti at 1451 MHz, I had to use the normal ambient occlusion SSAO.

The 1080 allow me to enable HBAO+ and still hit 60 fps in areas where the cpu isn't struggling.


----------



## Somasonic

Thanks foe the responses, food for thought


----------



## Infrasonic

So I haven't really played much all of Fallout4 since survival mode came out. Played it a bit and then stopped for some reason.

Anyway... I check the Nexus all the time and haven't seen much of mods that really stand out. Too much skimpy outfit crap. That stuff is so useless to me. I like gameplay changes and immersion mods.

What are some of your favorite new mods that have come out in the past months? Something real good like a 'have to have' kind of mod. I've got a lot of mods installed already. All the good ones everybody probably has. I'm looking for something new.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> So I haven't really played much all of Fallout4 since survival mode came out. Played it a bit and then stopped for some reason.
> 
> Anyway... I check the Nexus all the time and haven't seen much of mods that really stand out. Too much skimpy outfit crap. That stuff is so useless to me. I like gameplay changes and immersion mods.
> 
> What are some of your favorite new mods that have come out in the past months? Something real good like a 'have to have' kind of mod. I've got a lot of mods installed already. All the good ones everybody probably has. I'm looking for something new.


I found this a couple of months back. Here's a tldr as to what it does.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> What does this mod do?
> If you're familiar with my other juggernaut Armorsmith Extended, you'll know this is a question that requires a long answer.
> 
> #1 - This mod adds 209 weapons. All these new weapons are fully leveled list integrated. All the new weapons are also setup to where they can spawn with random mod loadouts on them. All the new weapons, with the exception of Swan's Axe which is a unique loot drop, are craftable at the Weaponsmith bench.
> 
> #2 - All the new weapons, as well as all the vanilla weapons have undergone a balance overhaul. All ballistic weapon damage is based off of muzzle energy for particular calibers as well as barrel length. Rifles are significantly more dangerous than small arms fire. Melee weapons do more damage and many are faster. I tried making the melee combat have a pace more similar to the pace of battle in Skyrim. Melee combat is now a more viable choice. I have also done a balance overhaul on the caps value of weapons and ammunition.
> 
> #3 - Ammo crafting galore. All New Caliber ammos as well as LOADS variants of each of those calibers are craftable at the Ammunition bench. The Crafting Workbenches plugin from here moves crafting of vanilla ammos to the same bench, and Weaponsmith Extended 2.esp moves crafting of the vanilla ammos' LOADS variants to the same bench as well. Now WSE, CW, and LOADS all share one ammunition bench and set of menus. Also for ammo crafting I've implemented a casing and primer system that you will recognize from Fallout New Vegas. I'm bringing it back. To make ammo you craft gun powder, various primers, and casings or shells for the type of ammo you want to craft. For crafting loads variants you need the base ammos and additional ingrediants. Also weapon vendors are now receiving shipments of supplies needed for ammo crafting.
> 
> #4 - Framework orgy time. If you were previously a LOADS and New Calibers user, you probably pined to have LOADS variants for the New Calibers ammos. Now you do, so go out and f*** the Commonwealth up, down, and sideways til your heart's content. Besides that particular marriage of compatibility, this mod also seamlessly integrates the AWKCR and See Through Scopes frameworks as well. No more compatibility patches.
> 
> #5 - Dynamic weapon naming. This mod has gun and melee weapon naming rules built off of Valdacil's Item Sorting as a base, but expanded to encompass the much wider variety of weapon calibers, as well as integration of various weapons new custom mods.
> 
> #6 - Weapon Calibers. What good is it to have a massive variety of available ammos if you can't shoot them. Now you can. Every new gun has a very wide selection of weapon caliber rechambering mods. There are two ways to go about crafting these. For a lower level character with Gun Nut 2, you can acquire barrels and conversion kits from vendors in order to craft rechambering mods. For higher level characters with Gun Nut 4, you don't need any parts because you can fabricate them yourself as you craft the rechambering mods. Also caliber rechambering mods are on their own mod slot, not receivers, so you can use the receiver of your choice and caliber mods will scale throughout the whole game. Rechambering mods besides changing the ammo a gun uses, also effect attack delay, ammo capacity, recoil, and action point costs. So there are advantages and disadvantages to using weaker or more powerful caliber bullets compared to the base ammo type for a weapon.






My tldr is: Its fun to play with more weapons.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I found this a couple of months back. Here's a tldr as to what it does.
> 
> My tldr is: Its fun to play with more weapons.


We need a list of Must have Mods for Fallout 4. If the most active users on here could list out their essentials and maybe come together to make a thread, that would be amazing. I don't think the OP is active here so a new (Sub) thread might be better. I bought Fallout 4 on launch and barely had time to play it. Would love to start off fresh with the best mods.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I found this a couple of months back. Here's a tldr as to what it does.
> 
> My tldr is: Its fun to play with more weapons.


Nice! I'm aware of that one. Not sure if I use it. Looking at it, I probably said "nah" cuz it changes too much of the weapons. I keep it lore-friendly with the ammo. I'm a gun fanatic in real life but I'm okay if the calibers aren't accurate in a game like this. But... I'll give this one a try since you mentioned it. I might like it.









Ahh... here's a new one that's right up my alley.









http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/16400/?

Muahahah!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> We need a list of Must have Mods for Fallout 4. If the most active users on here could list out their essentials and maybe come together to make a thread, that would be amazing. I don't think the OP is active here so a new (Sub) thread might be better. I bought Fallout 4 on launch and barely had time to play it. Would love to start off fresh with the best mods.


That's sorta why I posted this just now. I'm pretty darn good at searching for decent and interesting mods on the Nexus. I search the Top Files and then go by category of what type I am interested in. Mostly interested in gameplay changes, immersion mods, graphics improvements, general content additions such as weapons and items and if they are interesting...quest mods.

When I need to go back and play (and mod up) New Vegas... oh man, there are plenty of the best go-to type mods out there for everything. But my confidence is pretty low at modding for FO4. Maybe it is still just too early and the real interesting stuff hasn't been made yet. I sure hope the modding community isn't NOT interested in FO4 or something. There should be TONS of epic mods and there are some but not really that many GOOD ones that everybody just has to have on their list.

So I was wondering what you guys used or if we are all having the same kind of issue with FO4 modding.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> We need a list of Must have Mods for Fallout 4. If the most active users on here could list out their essentials and maybe come together to make a thread, that would be amazing. I don't think the OP is active here so a new (Sub) thread might be better. I bought Fallout 4 on launch and barely had time to play it. Would love to start off fresh with the best mods.


Would be nice yeah. The way I go about it is just check the nexus once a day and see whats on the on files, if I like it then i just track it and move on. You make your own list by doing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Nice! I'm aware of that one. Not sure if I use it. Looking at it, I probably said "nah" cuz it changes too much of the weapons. I keep it lore-friendly with the ammo. I'm a gun fanatic in real life but I'm okay if the calibers aren't accurate in a game like this. But... I'll give this one a try since you mentioned it. I might like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... here's a new one that's right up my alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/16400/?
> 
> Muahahah!


On nexus's tracking page, I'm tracking 10 pages worth of stuff that was just the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Infrasonic

I see there is a new weapon in one of the DLC's (I believe from Nuka World) that looks just like an AK. Handmade rifle, IIRC.

Does anyone know if these are added to the leveled lists throughout or is it only found in Nuka World...or whatever?

I'm barely getting back into the game and have not played the DLC's yet. Just curious cuz I love me an AK (have the Modular Kalash mod) and would rather find one sooner than later.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I see there is a new weapon in one of the DLC's (I believe from Nuka World) that looks just like an AK. Handmade rifle, IIRC.
> 
> Does anyone know if these are added to the leveled lists throughout or is it only found in Nuka World...or whatever?
> 
> I'm barely getting back into the game and have not played the DLC's yet. Just curious cuz I love me an AK (have the Modular Kalash mod) and would rather find one sooner than later.


Not sure, but if you are on PC, you can always console add it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Wow, that was fast!









Well... I'm sure I could but that's... CHEATING!









Playing in survival mode too so console is disabled.....ergh, even though I'm using the configuration program and have selected to enable console but whatever.







Modding has been so hit or miss with FO4. I miss New Vegas often.

Thanks though. If anyone knows if they are in the normal leveled lists or just in the Nuka World part, let me know.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> We need a list of Must have Mods for Fallout 4. If the most active users on here could list out their essentials and maybe come together to make a thread, that would be amazing. I don't think the OP is active here so a new (Sub) thread might be better. I bought Fallout 4 on launch and barely had time to play it. Would love to start off fresh with the best mods.


I've got a few installed. Plus Shadowboost to change my draw distance depending on the FPS. Mostly getting 50-60 FPS (most of the textures are more optimized, too) with the exception of heavily populated areas. Drops to around 30-40 in diamond city and sanctuary (I have like 20 or 30 residents/NPC's)

Sapphire Rx470 Nitro+ OC 8Gb stock w/ A10 6800k OC to 4600mhz and 8Gb of DDR3 1600Mhz Ripjaws. I need a new HDD and RAM for my current build, then next time I'm going for an FX 8370.



They make it look like this


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I see there is a new weapon in one of the DLC's (I believe from Nuka World) that looks just like an AK. Handmade rifle, IIRC.
> 
> Does anyone know if these are added to the leveled lists throughout or is it only found in Nuka World...or whatever?
> 
> I'm barely getting back into the game and have not played the DLC's yet. Just curious cuz I love me an AK (have the Modular Kalash mod) and would rather find one sooner than later.


The handmade rifle is sort of meh to OK. About on par with the combat rifle but the ammo is harder to get. The base rifle is something like 17 lb. Has a slightly higher base damage, which affects some legendary and perk factors positively. It's about twice as heavy as a real AK. Also it requires heavy heavy perk investment to upgrade. Still haven't decided if its inferior to the radium rifle or not. The biggest problem with the radium rifle is it actually heals some monsters. it's still the winner for raider hunting though. The free 50 points of radiation damage is like having an extra legendary.


----------



## Infrasonic

Thank's but I don't use weapons just for their stats. It's the feel of the weapon and there are so many mods so...

I just need mah AK fix.









So no idea if it's in leveled lists or only in DLC area, huh?

No worries about ammo as I use craftable ammo mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Thank's but I don't use weapons just for their stats. It's the feel of the weapon and there are so many mods so...
> 
> I just need mah AK fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no idea if it's in leveled lists or only in DLC area, huh?
> 
> No worries about ammo as I use craftable ammo mods.


I have yet to see one drop outside of the DLC area. That said, I have dropped it before and my companion picked it up.


----------



## Infrasonic

Haha! Okay. Probably not a part of the leveled lists.

Hopefully a future mod will fix that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really wish my companion wouldn't loot legendary drops. I searched for the drop by a legendary SM for like half an hour last night only to realize Cait swiped it first.


----------



## Infrasonic

Well at least you got it.


----------



## Tisser12

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have yet to see one drop outside of the DLC area. That said, I have dropped it before and my companion picked it up.


The "Homemade rifle" or whatever it's called? I found one and I haven't even been to Nuka World yet. Maybe found it in Far Harbor? Could be wrong, but I definitley haven't been to Nuka-World.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Thank's but I don't use weapons just for their stats. It's the feel of the weapon and there are so many mods so...
> 
> I just need mah AK fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no idea if it's in leveled lists or only in DLC area, huh?
> 
> No worries about ammo as I use craftable ammo mods.


I have about 1650 hours of play (since restart whenever I die), and havent seen it anywhere but nuka world, and more importantly an awesome legendary version of it is there..wont spoiler it though. The only downside is the scarcity of ammo, especially outside nuka world, but if you can craft your own, no worries there. But it is the only other gun I have carried for combat other than my modified overseers guardian (two shot combat) which I always purchase by level 6.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really wish my companion wouldn't loot legendary drops. I searched for the drop by a legendary SM for like half an hour last night only to realize Cait swiped it first.


This is why I only travel with dogs or robots. IMHO most all of the companions are to be taken only to acquire the offered perk and then left in a settlement. Except sometimes Strong when i need to mule matrials to a new settlement.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> This is why I only travel with dogs or robots. IMHO most all of the companions are to be taken only to acquire the offered perk and then left in a settlement. Except sometimes Strong when i need to mule matrials to a new settlement.


Everybody needs this mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/18757/?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=VvJMlZFMrFY


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really wish my companion wouldn't loot legendary drops. I searched for the drop by a legendary SM for like half an hour last night only to realize Cait swiped it first.


Is this a thing? I've never seen a companion pick up anything...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

They scavenge all the time!


----------



## Infrasonic

On my last game I had Piper with me all the time and she never once picked up anything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you never give them any weapons other than what they start out with (which has unlimited ammo) and they run out of ammo, they will start scavenging for weapons and ammo for said weapons. I don't know if you also have to remove their stock weapon as well for this behavior to kick in.


----------



## Infrasonic

Ah. I usually let them keep their stock weapon but I'll also give them something else (nicer) with ammo and use an unlimited companion ammo mod for that.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Ah. I usually let them keep their stock weapon but I'll also give them something else (nicer) with ammo and use an unlimited companion ammo mod for that.


Aaah, yes, that'll be why I haven't seen this happen. I got sick of companions running out of ammo and chucked in an unlimited standard ammo for companions mod.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I have about 1650 hours of play (since restart whenever I die), and havent seen it anywhere but nuka world, and more importantly an awesome legendary version of it is there..wont spoiler it though. The only downside is the scarcity of ammo, especially outside nuka world, but if you can craft your own, no worries there. But it is the only other gun I have carried for combat other than my modified overseers guardian (two shot combat) which I always purchase by level 6.


AFAIK ammo can only be crafted if you mod. Not 100% on that, but if you can do it i don't know how.

so far as I can tll the top tier weapons if you CAN craft ammo would be instigating 45-70 and explosive combat shotgun (verrrrry nice btw, but use caution. make sure you've got explosive protective armor if you want to shoot up close or you'll inadvertently kill yourself by accidentally hitting the fire button indoors) a close second to explosive combat shotgun is infinite double barrel shotgun. it uses astounding amounts of ammo. like minigun levels of ammo. Carry around a thousand rounds with you.

If you can't, explosive combat shotgun, instigating/two shot radium rifle, instigating/2 shot gauss rifle. 2 shot combat rifle is up there though.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have not played in a while, what is the preferred method for installing mods? MO doesn't seem to activate all mods anymore.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not played in a while, what is the preferred method for installing mods? MO doesn't seem to activate all mods anymore.


I've been using MO2 since Alpha 3 days. Never had a problem with it not activating my mods.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not played in a while, what is the preferred method for installing mods? MO doesn't seem to activate all mods anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using MO2 since Alpha 3 days. Never had a problem with it not activating my mods.
Click to expand...

I have had a pretty smooth experience in the past as well, but the newest release is from the middle of June, so I just assumed my mods were not working because of some update that Beth has put out that breaks mods...again. I will double check, maybe do an install of MO instead of portable.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have had a pretty smooth experience in the past as well, but the newest release is from the middle of June, so I just assumed my mods were not working because of some update that Beth has put out that breaks mods...again. I will double check, maybe do an install of MO instead of portable.


I started playing again about a week ago and I'm using MO 2 beta 3, can't remember what install type I used though but yeah, never had a problem outside of MO randomly crashing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have had a pretty smooth experience in the past as well, but the newest release is from the middle of June, so I just assumed my mods were not working because of some update that Beth has put out that breaks mods...again. I will double check, maybe do an install of MO instead of portable.
> 
> 
> 
> I started playing again about a week ago and I'm using MO 2 beta 3, can't remember what install type I used though but yeah, never had a problem outside of MO randomly crashing.
Click to expand...

For some reason plugin.txt was coming up blank after sorting, so I just zipped my mods and profile from the MO directory, did a full install, dropped profile etc. back in and I am back up and running.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For some reason plugin.txt was coming up blank after sorting, so I just zipped my mods and profile from the MO directory, did a full install, dropped profile etc. back in and I am back up and running.


Yay.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not played in a while, what is the preferred method for installing mods? MO doesn't seem to activate all mods anymore.


there are several options. I went with the baked in system myself, after using nexumods for the last two games. There are a lot fewer mod choices, but most of the bases are covered. far and away the worst bit about the baked in bethesda system is getting a working bethesda account in the first place. Their site is garbage. After you get past that hurdle though it is more convenient.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Soo is it just me or is Far Harbor almost an exact copy of Point Lookout?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Soo is it just me or is Far Harbor almost an exact copy of Point Lookout?


I wouldn't say exact copy but it is close, doesn't help that the atmosphere gives of a point lookout vibe.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Soo is it just me or is Far Harbor almost an exact copy of Point Lookout?


Actually I don't agree at all on that one. Sure there are elements there such as the robotic faction on one side and the old community on the other side, then there is the fanatic religious ones as well. Honsetly though that's just about it for similarities, other than ofcourse ffar harbor having to be accessed with boat and being covered with a fog. The story and the island is vastly different from what I remember.

Besides... if it were similar to Point Lookout, would that be such a bad thing? that DLC was quite good if I remember correctly.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I mean they seem pretty dang similar to me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Go to a foreign, far removed land looking for someone's daughter.
Find daughter in an odd group of people, she says she doesn't really belong but stays there to uncover a secret.
Go to the local cultists place as new recruit, go on a drug trip.


That's as far as I've gotten and it's literally the same writing as Point Lookout, just a slightly different place and different names. Pretty disappointing to say the least. I'm kind of considering loading an earlier save and just avoiding FH overall. It's pretty lackluster to me.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I mean they seem pretty dang similar to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a foreign, far removed land looking for someone's daughter.
> Find daughter in an odd group of people, she says she doesn't really belong but stays there to uncover a secret.
> Go to the local cultists place as new recruit, go on a drug trip.
> 
> 
> That's as far as I've gotten and it's literally the same writing as Point Lookout, just a slightly different place and different names. Pretty disappointing to say the least. I'm kind of considering loading an earlier save and just avoiding FH overall. It's pretty lackluster to me.


I see, it's been quite a while since I played Point lookout. Still though the writing does become more interesting, and you will figure out quite a bit more about some of the factions from the Boston Wasteland. I also found some of the side-quests in Far harbour to be quite interesting, but that might just be me.

As for loading an earlier save... you are entirelly free to travel between the locations at any time, so there is nothing really holding you in Far harbour if you want to leave. Do make sure you check out the Vim factory before leaving though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I see, it's been quite a while since I played Point lookout. Still though the writing does become more interesting, and you will figure out quite a bit more about some of the factions from the Boston Wasteland. I also found some of the side-quests in Far harbour to be quite interesting, but that might just be me.
> 
> As for loading an earlier save... you are entirelly free to travel between the locations at any time, so there is nothing really holding you in Far harbour if you want to leave. Do make sure you check out the Vim factory before leaving though.


I'll take your word for it and keep playing









I found a radio tower and set up camp there using a portable settlement mod.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I'll take your word for it and keep playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a radio tower and set up camp there using a portable settlement mod.


Either way it's not hard to leave if you get bored (just take the boat from Far Harbor where you arrived and you will get back to the wasteland. You can also just use fast travel), and there is some pretty sweet gear to be looted around the island. After a few quests you can also form your own settlements there, so you can actually do something with the vanilla stuff as well. Oh and before I forget, Valentine is more or less the only vanilla character with anything interesting to say during the main quest there so it's probably a good idea to bring him with you.


----------



## ad hoc

Haven't posted here for a while, but I spent way too many hours building this settlement at the Castle, if anyone's interested.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Game crashes when I exit the power armor suit in Nuka World.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Game crashes when I exit the power armor suit in Nuka World.


playing vanilla?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Game crashes when I exit the power armor suit in Nuka World.


This can be caused by HUD mods like DEF_UI, nodotdotdot, keyring mods, etc. Make sure they're up to date for Nuka World or disable them.


----------



## Alvarado

https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jkjh/?srp=35

OMG!


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jkjh/?srp=35
> 
> OMG!


I love these little minis they do like the jugger nog. But save your $150 and get a real deal mini fridge and some custom decals made up for it. You'll spend less and you won't burn your house down lol.


----------



## Infrasonic

Agreed. Those things are always crap. But it looks cute!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Agreed. Those things are always crap. But it looks cute!


True but I has no regrets about my pipboy.


----------



## Infrasonic

You have a pipboy refrigerator?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> You have a pipboy refrigerator?


I wish, was talking about the pipboy edition, its crap, but still awesome.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> This can be caused by HUD mods like DEF_UI, nodotdotdot, keyring mods, etc. Make sure they're up to date for Nuka World or disable them.


It's weird that it only happens in Nuka World. I even had a few hours into it before it began to crash.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It's weird that it only happens in Nuka World. I even had a few hours into it before it began to crash.


It is weird, normally they'll stop you even getting into Nuka World (CTDs when you get close to it). It might have something to do with the interface changing when you get out of the power armor, not sure sorry.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> It is weird, normally they'll stop you even getting into Nuka World (CTDs when you get close to it). It might have something to do with the interface changing when you get out of the power armor, not sure sorry.


You were right. Updating DEF UI solved/Fixed my problem. Thanks. +1


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I wish, was talking about the pipboy edition, its crap, but still awesome.


Can confirm. The Pipboy they just released is much nicer (but you pay for it). Kind of a sore spot for me, personally.


----------



## andrews2547

I started playing this again recently, but on survival mode with only the Far Harbor DLC and no mods. Overall, I do like the survival mode, but some parts don't make sense. At one point, I jumped over one of those road block barriers that are all over the place in the city and I died. There was no explosions and no enemies near by, I just fell over and died. Also I got "overencumbered" and lost some health when I was carrying 47/115.

Another annoying thing, is every once in a while my game crashes for no reason and the only fix is to uninstall it and reinstall it again.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I started playing this again recently, but on survival mode with only the Far Harbor DLC and no mods. Overall, I do like the survival mode, but some parts don't make sense. At one point, I jumped over one of those road block barriers that are all over the place in the city and I died. There was no explosions and no enemies near by, I just fell over and died. Also I got "overencumbered" and lost some health when I was carrying 47/115.
> 
> Another annoying thing, is every once in a while my game crashes for no reason and the only fix is to uninstall it and reinstall it again.


I have about 2000 hours of play time on survival since I start over if I die, only made it to "endgame" 3x. I lost 50-100 hours of play time ~5 times from the "fall over dead bug". If you sprint and graze the edge of a car or roadblock or any heavy object (not trees), you run the risk of incurring a ? physics bug where game thinks you occupy the same space as object and you fall over dead... even at level 72 with full health and 500 armor where I could survive nuking myself. I make a wide berth around all cars and roadblocks if sprinting.

If you want to play with this bug, save a game near road going to cambridge police station, and find the car with open door. Sprint full speed about 10x into edge of open door, eventually you will trigger the fallover dead bug.

So far I have never had to reinstall yet. last 500 hours no crashes to desktop, but that is probably just luck.


----------



## 8051

At some point I leveled up to a point in Fallout 4 where I was basically invincible at which point I lost interest. I also don't like the invincible companions.

For some reason Fallout 4 didn't grab me the same way Fallout 3 did -- even with the superior graphics and clearly more stable game engine.


----------



## skupples

finally starting my play through, not sure how far i really am into unlocking all that the world has to offer. I'm just before unlocking the institute, n just started hearing about the railroad.

seeing little point to settlements, besides to take them for XP, put up a few turrets, & call it a day. Maybe this mechanic evolves later? (that would be expected n nice, but I won't hold my breath) it would be cool if it was more imperative in some way, when it does happen.

anywhoo, yes i go into every game ignorant


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> finally starting my play through, not sure how far i really am into unlocking all that the world has to offer. I'm just before unlocking the institute, n just started hearing about the railroad.
> 
> seeing little point to settlements, besides to take them for XP, put up a few turrets, & call it a day. Maybe this mechanic evolves later? (that would be expected n nice, but I won't hold my breath) it would be cool if it was more imperative in some way, when it does happen.
> 
> anywhoo, yes i go into every game ignorant


Mods make the settlement building so much better, and almost everything else as well. Use Settlements Expanded mod.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mods make the settlement building so much better, and almost everything else as well. Use Settlements Expanded mod.


This. If the game had a better camera view for settlement building you could use it as a replacement for The Sims house building.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mods make the settlement building so much better, and almost everything else as well. Use Settlements Expanded mod.


Does it enhance any mechanics outside of home building? I want more reason to work on them. I rather zerg the countryside for XP, than build settlements, UNLESS the settlements start getting zerged.

I don't think I've seen any ghouls except when meeting up with he brotherhood.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does it enhance any mechanics outside of home building? I want more reason to work on them. I rather zerg the countryside for XP, than build settlements, UNLESS the settlements start getting zerged.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any ghouls except when meeting up with he brotherhood.


I don't think it does yet, but it is planned to in the future. There are a lot of settlement mods, I do recall one increasing the functionality of settlements but I forget the name. I haven't played this game in a long time, and it still lacks mods I want before I play it again.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> finally starting my play through, not sure how far i really am into unlocking all that the world has to offer. I'm just before unlocking the institute, n just started hearing about the railroad.
> 
> seeing little point to settlements, besides to take them for XP, put up a few turrets, & call it a day. Maybe this mechanic evolves later? (that would be expected n nice, but I won't hold my breath) it would be cool if it was more imperative in some way, when it does happen.
> 
> anywhoo, yes i go into every game ignorant


I used settlements to gather supplies. Setting up scavenger posts to build stuff later on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I used settlements to gather supplies. Setting up scavenger posts to build stuff later on.


thx for the tip, i remember being forced to do that in the first settlement, but haven't since.

I'm having issues with surround (flawless widescreen) since allowing the game to update







UI elements within crafting are tiny. can't see them


----------



## andrews2547

Does anyone know of a fix for the bug that happens in this quest?

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Emogene_Takes_a_Lover#Bugs

I'm playing in survival mode so I can't use console commands.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix for the bug that happens in this quest?
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Emogene_Takes_a_Lover#Bugs
> 
> I'm playing in survival mode so I can't use console commands.


I saw a mod that allows use of console in survival mode.

Almost needed it myself for the paladin danse bug.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix for the bug that happens in this quest?
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Emogene_Takes_a_Lover#Bugs
> 
> I'm playing in survival mode so I can't use console commands.


There used to be a fix so that you can still use console commands in survival mode.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix for the bug that happens in this quest?
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Emogene_Takes_a_Lover#Bugs
> 
> I'm playing in survival mode so I can't use console commands.


www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11834/? Simple.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11834/? Simple.


Hey!!!

love his update #2... As someone that's worked in, on, or with a helpdesk in some capacity in the last 3 years... lololololol


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> love his update #2... As someone that's worked in, on, or with a helpdesk in some capacity in the last 3 years... lololololol


I mean the amount of stuff mod authors have to put up with in the comments is just scary so its understandable when one does that. On somewhat related note, my mother used to work in customer service for Bank of America and AT&T in the early 90s and it was just downright awful the stores should we tell me.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/11834/? Simple.


The good news is it worked. The bad news is I managed to corrupt my save and I didn't have a backup









I'll definitely use that if I get that bug again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The good news is it worked. The bad news is I managed to corrupt my save and I didn't have a backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely use that if I get that bug again.


always back up saves before you install new anything....i also do it before i update any mod as well its saved me a bunch of times...from losing 100s of hours


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> always back up saves before you install new anything


I like to live dangerously.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I like to live dangerously.


lol i was the sand way until i ended up quitting certain games just because i was tired of restarting....ime saved games usually get corrupted when people go removing and adding mods willy nilly...you get save game bloat from scripts and such the save retains but the game doesnt use because the mod isnt there or doesnt use the script in the updated version and usually it takes a long time to cause corruption but by then nailing down the case is a real pita....i plan out my mods these days and if its been a long time since i played and there are a lot of updated mods i start fresh and set it all up again so far its been nearly six years with no corrupted saves and knock on wood no crashes

I also use bashed patches and loot for a baseline load order and fo4edit for conflicts there isnt a patch for....or that i want to go in another mods favor instead and i merge the records manually when id like both variants in the game together


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Curie is checking out my mini nuke


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Curie is checking out my mini nuke


What mod are you using for the 21:9 support?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What mod are you using for the 21:9 support?


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/16666/?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/16666/?


Thanks as always







. I was looking at another mod, but I trust your experience has been great with that one enough to use it consistently







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The last one I used started crashing after one of the updates. This one appears to be working fine thus far.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The last one I used started crashing after one of the updates. This one appears to be working fine thus far.


What mod manager are you using? I want to start modding my Fallout 4 (and Skyrim for that fact) to finally start playing it







.

EDIT:

So I finally delved into doing this mod. I had to do a bit of tweaking and came across a strange 'issue', but not one with the mod. I'm finding that if I go into edit my settings via the stock Fallout4 launcher, 'iPresentInterval' gets set back to '1' in Fallout4Prefs.ini. However, if I set my settings, save them, go back out and edit that value to '0' and save it again, the next time I start up my game it stays off. Once I find the ideal settings for my card, I'll be able to 'set it and forget it', but I wanted to bring light to this.

On-Topic, though, the mod works great! I've also managed to get my GPU pushing 90%+ usage. Today has been a good day.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/16666/?


have you tried Flawless widescreen? I believe it includes non surround / non eyefinity widescreen support.

"THIS IS A BETA PLUGIN

Fallout 4 is strictly designed for 16:9 displays, this fix attempts to maintain the 16:9 aspect ratio of the HUD and fixes a multitude of issues.

This plugin is only tested for triple-wide 16:9 displays, milage will vary for 21:9 and other aspects - it is recommended that you remove ALL modifications to any stock HUD files or HUD related INI modifications."

it corrects surround beautifully 99% of the time, so it should work.

it likely just gives you a UI for what the mod is tweaking behind the scenes. It also includes FOV sliders for 1st, 3rd, & weapon.

eh, idk.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> have you tried Flawless widescreen? I believe it includes non surround / non eyefinity widescreen support.
> 
> "THIS IS A BETA PLUGIN
> 
> Fallout 4 is strictly designed for 16:9 displays, this fix attempts to maintain the 16:9 aspect ratio of the HUD and fixes a multitude of issues.
> 
> This plugin is only tested for triple-wide 16:9 displays, milage will vary for 21:9 and other aspects - it is recommended that you remove ALL modifications to any stock HUD files or HUD related INI modifications."
> 
> it corrects surround beautifully 99% of the time, so it should work.
> 
> it likely just gives you a UI for what the mod is tweaking behind the scenes. It also includes FOV sliders for 1st, 3rd, & weapon.
> 
> eh, idk.


I actually had much better luck with the mod he posted than flawless widescreen. The only 'flaw' I can detect (it's not really a flaw) is the scope issue and what I'm guessing will be the power armor HUD issue as well. If I can find the file(s) needed to rectify this, though, then it'll be pretty much perfect methinks.


----------



## andrews2547

I don't think Bethesda thought about this carry weight loophole.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually had much better luck with the mod he posted than flawless widescreen. The only 'flaw' I can detect (it's not really a flaw) is the scope issue and what I'm guessing will be the power armor HUD issue as well. If I can find the file(s) needed to rectify this, though, then it'll be pretty much perfect methinks.


awesome... I wonder how it'll work for surround.

those issues in surround just show themselves has bleed. Power armor UI hangs into the left & right monitors just a bit. I'm trying to remember if I'v experienced any scope issues.

i'll have to look @ it tonight when I Can actually view nexus.


----------



## pez

I'm also looking for some 'light' mods to try. I'm not far enough into my game to worry about losing data, though I've backed it up already. So yeah, looking mainly for maybe visual mods? Something that won't tweak the UI necessarily, but maybe textures, etc.


----------



## 8051

So how much VRAM does the new high-def texture pack for Fallout 4 use? Does the high-def texture pack decrease perf. or just use up more VRAM?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> So how much VRAM does the new high-def texture pack for Fallout 4 use? Does the high-def texture pack decrease perf. or just use up more VRAM?


Here's hoping it's not like the texture mod I downloaded that killed fps in several area.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's hoping it's not like the texture mod I downloaded that killed fps in several area.


Judging by the requirements, it's probably worse for performance, and this is a Bethesda HD pack, soooo....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Judging by the requirements, it's probably worse for performance, and this is a Bethesda HD pack, soooo...


The Skyrim HD pack didn't hurt performance that I can remember.

This other one I downloaded, you walked by a hi-res tire and fps tanked by 25%.

To be fair, it was from an author that did it for the contest Beth had when they launched mods.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Skyrim HD pack didn't hurt performance that I can remember.
> 
> This other one I downloaded, you walked by a hi-res tire and fps tanked by 25%.
> 
> To be fair, it was from an author that did it for the contest Beth had when they launched mods.


It did for me before I upgraded.

Well, if it was a contest, then that mod probably became the official texture pack that's going to be released next week. I'm going to download it anyway and see what performance I get. Right now I get a solid 60fps on mostly medium with some high everywhere apart from the Corvega plant and some parts of the city.


----------



## 8051

I tried increasing the ugrids to load to 7, grass draw density, grass/tree distance and object LOD distance in Fallout 4 and it hasn't been kind to my 980Ti @ 2560x1440.

Does SLI make a significant diff. in Fallout 4?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I tried increasing the ugrids to load to 7, grass draw density, grass/tree distance and object LOD distance in Fallout 4 and it hasn't been kind to my 980Ti @ 2560x1440.
> 
> Does SLI make a significant diff. in Fallout 4?


This is a tricky question to answer. Are you actually seeing fully utilization in game on your GPU? I dealt with a lot of issues getting Fallout to fully utilize even a single GPU. That was, at every single resoultion besides 4K. 4K did great and pushed my 1080s in SLI to the limits with amazing results.

My point being is to ensure you are actually seeing the GPU utilization that you should be before deciding to upgrade.


----------



## Shaded War

Anyone else experiencing issues with elevators? On every elevator in the game, I end up infinitely moving up / down the elevators and nothing will fix it. I went back to old saves, fresh downloaded the game from steam again, deleted all saves and started new game again. I also rolled back nvidia drivers. Tried with texture pack installed and without it. Verified files in steam.

I don't know what to do anymore besides quit playing the game. I can't progress the main quest any further or use any other elevators from previous saves or new games. Looking on google for answers reveals nobody else with my problem besides people saying the day one patch fixed it.

UPDATE: I was able to get elevators to open by letting them run for about 30 seconds, then alt-tab out of the game. When you come back into the game, the elevator will open when you close the pause menu.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing issues with elevators? On every elevator in the game, I end up infinitely moving up / down the elevators and nothing will fix it. I went back to old saves, fresh downloaded the game from steam again, deleted all saves and started new game again. I also rolled back nvidia drivers. Tried with texture pack installed and without it. Verified files in steam.
> 
> I don't know what to do anymore besides quit playing the game. I can't progress the main quest any further or use any other elevators from previous saves or new games. Looking on google for answers reveals nobody else with my problem besides people saying the day one patch fixed it.


Some of them are loading screens (the ones that go dark). Try installing it on one of your other drives and see if it still does it.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Some of them are loading screens (the ones that go dark). Try installing it on one of your other drives and see if it still does it.


I have noticed that some loading screens are talking allot longer than they used to and the screen stays black without ever showing the text and 3d models like it normally should. But I'm never getting a black / loading screen in the elevators. They just keep moving infinitely. If I disable collision (tcl) then walk through the wall, I end up in a pure white area with nothing but a floating elevator and the screen gets blurry with you look around.

I'll try installing on my HDD like you mentioned.

UPDATE: I was able to get elevators to open by letting them run for about 30 seconds, then alt-tab out of the game. When you come back into the game, the elevator will open when you close the pause menu.


----------



## 8051

So has anyone tried the 56 GiB high-def texture pack for Fallout 4? What's the perf. hit?


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> So has anyone tried the 56 GiB high-def texture pack for Fallout 4? What's the perf. hit?


No noticeable performance hit for my sig rig at 4k, but it isn't worth downloading for 55GB.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> So has anyone tried the 56 GiB high-def texture pack for Fallout 4? What's the perf. hit?


Performanxe hit is basically nothing, but you will be better off downloading texture mods instead of using the official texture pack, especially if you have a download cap.

EDIT:


----------



## iARDAs

So I started the game with the intention of finishing it as I own it since launch but couldnt focus much...

It wworks great on a 144hz screen with gsync loving it. Did not get the Texture Pack but I think graphics are still pretty good.

Question.

I want to add these songs to the game

Buddy Holly - Oh Boy
Scott Bradlee's Post Modern Jukebox - Gangsta's Paradise
Scott Bradlee's Post Modern Jukebox - You Give Love a Bad Name

and few more.

How do I do that?

Or better yet is there a mode that connects the in game radio to spotify or something?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I started the game with the intention of finishing it as I own it since launch but couldnt focus much...
> 
> It wworks great on a 144hz screen with gsync loving it. Did not get the Texture Pack but I think graphics are still pretty good.
> 
> Question.
> 
> I want to add these songs to the game
> 
> Buddy Holly - Oh Boy
> Scott Bradlee's Post Modern Jukebox - Gangsta's Paradise
> Scott Bradlee's Post Modern Jukebox - You Give Love a Bad Name
> 
> and few more.
> 
> How do I do that?
> 
> Or better yet is there a mode that connects the in game radio to spotify or something?


Wouldn't it be easier to just have spotify running in the background?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just have spotify running in the background?


True but I also dont want to loose the original songs of the game as well. I think they are all wonderful and so fitting. I just want to add few of mine to the playlist thats it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Some funny/disturbing pictures to enjoy...







When you beat that booty so hard he goes flying...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Performanxe hit is basically nothing, but you will be better off downloading texture mods instead of using the official texture pack, especially if you have a download cap.
> 
> EDIT:


55GB for that?! They must be smoking some of the evidence we incinerated at work today.


----------



## luckyduck

So I just bought FO4. Been a fan of Fallout since FO3. Love to search around for guns/upgrades and cool side quests. And I also enjoy lots of shooting. Thoughts on if this is right up my ally. I do enjoy NV quite a bit. Now I really don't have a lot of time to play, so I may do a few cheats, such as no weapon/armor degradation, as I feel that sometimes is just an annoyance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> So I just bought FO4. Been a fan of Fallout since FO3. Love to search around for guns/upgrades and cool side quests. And I also enjoy lots of shooting. Thoughts on if this is right up my ally. I do enjoy NV quite a bit. Now I really don't have a lot of time to play, so I may do a few cheats, such as no weapon/armor degradation, as I feel that sometimes is just an annoyance.


FO4 already has no degradation. It is just like FO3 otherwise, although even less role-playing (which you didn't mention + you don't seem to have played the first two Fallouts, so I'm guessing you don't care) and it seems a higher ratio of locations are filled with just raiders. Mods are still a necessity.


----------



## PharmingInStyle

Here are screenshots at max settings I took which as expected don't show a big difference. Some details are better as that's why I'm still playing the game in Hi Res to explore more areas to see if it gets any better in IQ. But generally it's nothing to shout about so far. FPS counter in upper right corner. Screenshots (in png) are compressed a little by the host site, sorry.

1440 Vanilla of Pump (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipMtO7cSxuwvI8aNGHKsAIbRfMstbKcBA-BcScQ?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Pump (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipPKrCSaoHhwprFhATfu23BZt_tSeV834tgf6wI?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Pump (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipMqLrQcDy25tXVzqFrWYDtolM_LKlXqgs_O-M8?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Pump (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipMkUMzluDDMA093AI4krMznM694_OTd_Gk6nQ4?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

1440 Vanilla of Robot (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipNCqwve7UBrQHQcp5YJpzMn-8m04npA06CCmcE?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Robot (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipNQFl0x8kPzmysvtfK5_TxM6uwGw1xZEv6tPPg?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Robot (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipPRb9oH-LVLoTr33dzLAtLtLf20ccihQzah5Mw?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Robot (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipP1yH4W83GA5zoqujsFRbeLKI4XDQJZWWWNcP4?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

1440 Vanilla of Concrete Block Wall (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipMQchNfOeKDCbwZAx2CaTPtLH7Pka4ec9ia-OM?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Concrete Block Wall (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipMUcXZ9ecO9VsOL-SWgxGLzdbdWGigHsYvqO4w?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Concrete Block Wall (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipMHiEhDualqUl32HmfE38KzJmCGUAqHawCoqQ0?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Concrete Block Wall (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipNLumXNYy9HHfH6Er3I6vrCCeWIRbiNs1DJ3po?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

1440 Vanilla of Rusty Car (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipO5kO7z347_cims_yZX4yMuz6tj65aYn1UHJx8?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Rusty Car (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipMMZfeI-gG-YHdlC_zTfWGyv_ZdosSNsvithyc?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Rusty Car (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipMzpA1iVSr7FQWfmCPlJBBO0hJ-KJXyQZkRloU?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Rusty Car (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipNfOwzhpxSXDRj7zh1TF9nUXKCYl9e7HE9IqeQ?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

1440 Vanilla of Plywood (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipPUOCWOctSqlsoq3muJVWwYbO7XPFitQuXJF4E?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Plywood (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipPyNN8Lj_bVnlyGvzHf6NALWvoR9zvQlBTKTFc?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Plywood (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipOVsFF6j0kNcacydrb2zqcQY2bDksG4z4x5P0w?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Plywood (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipPYPZGwsyYK4CSK8fl5DNo9QSz9g9bLBl1lshs?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

1440 Vanilla of Downtown (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOZ38ZjGWUTrNQewKIWG7bIY68rflGaDzV6gm4B-_j9b2soVE3Xve-JDQttbN5FaA/photo/AF1QipOhIFnU7HV49t_8435MPmTwNEkAy1YgZdsqwk8?key=RDNMUy1UZlpUdjl0ZXVvOWRNZFhyN0lNNGkzRGN3

1440 Hi Res of Downtown (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN5YkdJLfA434ZQCvyqzQTCQxG7zm4dNF6BuMSt5u5nshwwtBdZ518zeb-RPsUkMg/photo/AF1QipNRkSrPeNYjHWaUzw2NDTE1UF202DkRieGPYJg?key=Q2xlR0dnLXVXV2pRbTc5cldpTEd5bjhKRFA3TjhB

4k Vanilla of Downtown (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipOCCddaIqvP02qejnRNNESmfYUmJ6gCxHq-HSE?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Hi Res of Downtown (below)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipO6CJ8Vo6R939vu0tAqGgsuKB2iv_lbS2YK3evf-xkGxgLXFoqBBG2kozqhJTpzFA/photo/AF1QipMpn72XRUZIYibiOXIpBEAvVrK_wy3KuQft_Dk?key=Smd1TjhQUGFWNlNDX3Zxa3NYVU9sZE1UNGdIWTlB

4k Rig
i7 6700 3.4ghz || Titan X Pascal || Win 10 Home || AsRock H110M-DGS || DDR4 Crucial 16gb
Toshiba HD 1tb || Onboard Sound || Cooler Master 750W
32" Samsung 4k Lcd 3840 x 2160 Model U32E850R
The 4k monitor is FreeSync but I prefer the IQ of it. I can always buy a Gsync later.

1440 Rig
i7 3820 3.6ghz || Titan X Pascal || Win 7 Pro || Asus P9 X79 || DDR3 Corsair 16gb
WD HD 1tb || Onboard Sound || Cooler Master 650W
27" Samsung Lcd 2560 x 1440 Model S27B970D


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 55GB for that?! They must be smoking some of the evidence we incinerated at work today.


its not an additional 55GB man, its a damn near full rewrite.

pause some of them @ 50/50, they've completely changed the shading on everything.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> So I just bought FO4. Been a fan of Fallout since FO3. Love to search around for guns/upgrades and cool side quests. And I also enjoy lots of shooting. Thoughts on if this is right up my ally. I do enjoy NV quite a bit. Now I really don't have a lot of time to play, so I may do a few cheats, such as no weapon/armor degradation, as I feel that sometimes is just an annoyance.


I found armor degradation in Stalker and FO3 added to both games.


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure only power armor degrades in FO4. Not regular armor, or weapons.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> So I just bought FO4. Been a fan of Fallout since FO3. Love to search around for guns/upgrades and cool side quests. And I also enjoy lots of shooting. Thoughts on if this is right up my ally. I do enjoy NV quite a bit. Now I really don't have a lot of time to play, so I may do a few cheats, such as no weapon/armor degradation, as I feel that sometimes is just an annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> I found armor degradation in Stalker and FO3 added to both games.
Click to expand...

I don't mind armor and weapon degradation either, but it was pretty silly when I had to carry 3-4 extra guns just to repair the one I'm using. Some guns only lasted 150 shots which is extremely pathetic even if they are 200 years old. I can understand if they had a cleaning kit mechanic, but you shouldn't have to need an entire new gun to fix it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure only power armor degrades in FO4. Not regular armor, or weapons.


This is correct. One of my gripes with FO4 actually.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is correct. One of my gripes with FO4 actually.


it would be cool to have it as a built in feature that you can enable / is present in a "hard mode" of sorts.


----------



## WonderMutt

So can anyone tell me, with the high res texture pack, does it make the game 100GB or so (the base game file size plus the texture pack) or does it stay under 60 or so GB? I'm debating about getting it, and the download size doesn't matter to me, but I don't wan to eat up nearly 1/5 of my SSD with this one game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> So can anyone tell me, with the high res texture pack, does it make the game 100GB or so (the base game file size plus the texture pack) or does it stay under 60 or so GB? I'm debating about getting it, and the download size doesn't matter to me, but I don't wan to eat up nearly 1/5 of my SSD with this one game.


It makes the game 100GB. It's really not worth it unless you don't have a datacap and you have a lot of free storage space. There are mods that make the textures just as good as the official pack at less than 1/4 the install size.


----------



## skupples

mods should be required to link the meaningful information they claim exists.

people that stay in OnT expect excellence!


----------



## iARDAs

Man those darn ghouls can be so hard at times. They are so agile... Darn it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man those darn ghouls can be so hard at times. They are so agile... Darn it.


At some point in Fallout 4 after levelling up I became basically invincible -- even to deathclaws.


----------



## pez

I found DeathClaws rather tame in FO4 compared to 3 or NV.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> At some point in Fallout 4 after levelling up I became basically invincible -- even to deathclaws.


Lol. Looking for that moment myself.

Just faced a Glowed One. It was tough to defeat.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It makes the game 100GB. It's really not worth it unless you don't have a datacap and you have a lot of free storage space. There are mods that make the textures just as good as the official pack at less than 1/4 the install size.


Thanks for the info, @andrews2547! Yeah, I have no data cap, and I have a 100Mbps download speed, so even that wouldn't be an issue, but 1 game taking up 100GB on a 500GB SSD just doesn't work for me. Especially when every review I've seen says they don't change the graphics that much at all.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lol. Looking for that moment myself.
> 
> Just faced a Glowed One. It was tough to defeat.


To be fair it's a combination of better legendary weapons and armor. I used to try to take cover from Raider/Super Mutant weapons fire, but now I don't even bother -- unless it's a nuke launcher. Ghouls don't have a prayer of killing me and the last deathclaw encounter I had he managed to grab me, but my companion and his legendary weapon hurt the DC so much it dropped me and the DC didn't live but three seconds after both of us lit into it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> At some point in Fallout 4 after levelling up I became basically invincible -- even to deathclaws.


this is when you bump up the difficulty.

I must be doing pretty poorly on my first playthru, as I still get stomped pretty easily by people with similar weapons, N i've just gotten out of the piperifle world. I just got my first assault shotty.

anywhoo, i really would love to respec. I guess I gotta hitup the nexxus for that.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is when you bump up the difficulty.
> 
> I must be doing pretty poorly on my first playthru, as I still get stomped pretty easily by people with similar weapons, N i've just gotten out of the piperifle world. I just got my first assault shotty.
> 
> anywhoo, i really would love to respec. I guess I gotta hitup the nexxus for that.


I was playing on survival difficulty -- where the odds of my dying from lack of food and/or sleep were more likely than by any enemy action.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I was playing on survival difficulty -- where the odds of my dying from lack of food and/or sleep were more likely than by any enemy action.


then you're simply a FO4 god,


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I was playing on survival difficulty -- where the odds of my dying from lack of food and/or sleep were more likely than by any enemy action.


Pretty much. I've only really died from either forgetting I was not in power armour and jumping off somewhere really high or by recording gameplay and I try to show off my mad skills.


----------



## skupples

y'all just randomly placing points, or actually know what you're doing?


----------



## mcg75

If you guys want more of a challenge, download "Rulebreaker" for survival mode.

I downloaded it to enable fast travel but you can change the multiplier on both damage taken and damage given.

Damage given at 25% and damage taken at 300% is going to be a lot tougher.


----------



## iARDAs

How do you guys use the power armor? Every mission or some missions? I am just scared that that I will run out of fusion cores.

Also I am having terrible loading times when I quit to outer cities from smaller buildings etc. any fix?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you guys use the power armor? Every mission or some missions? I am just scared that that I will run out of fusion cores.
> 
> Also I am having terrible loading times when I quit to outer cities from smaller buildings etc. any fix?


I rarely use my power armor, I only really use it if I've wiped multiple times trying to clear something out. I still have the crap power armor from the beginning of the game.

i'd just check the integrity of the files.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you guys use the power armor? Every mission or some missions? I am just scared that that I will run out of fusion cores.
> 
> Also I am having terrible loading times when I quit to outer cities from smaller buildings etc. any fix?


Fusion cores are everywhere. Not sure about the loading times, I never had issues but I didn't have complex mods since I last played over a year ago.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you guys use the power armor? Every mission or some missions? I am just scared that that I will run out of fusion cores.
> 
> Also I am having terrible loading times when I quit to outer cities from smaller buildings etc. any fix?


Probably 40+ starts all suicide, only finished game 3x since restart if I die once, never touch power armor. Wouldnt alter my success rate except in very beginning and rarely die then. Midgame, one shot legendaries, fall over dead bug, or forgetting to put on RR/armor before a fight...should have heeded pipers "looks chilly"

Loading times is tied to fps. When you exit a building (without load accelerator) it can take up to 30 seconds, especially on newer drivers past 373.06. With load accelerator (allows thousand? fps during loads) load times on exiting buildings is never longer than 6 seconds, usually in 2 to 5 second range. It isnt a mod in normal fashion just add to file folder, it is the only "addon/mod" I have used on fallout, and it is a necessity for me to play. easy to install, never have a long load again: I play game at 72 or 85 fps, but loading screens hundreds fps.
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/10283/?


----------



## skupples

minuteman castle has 33 defense from artillery, still can't trigger the quest to continue (testing smoke grenades and a fight, I assume)


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I rarely use my power armor, I only really use it if I've wiped multiple times trying to clear something out. I still have the crap power armor from the beginning of the game.
> 
> i'd just check the integrity of the files.


Eventually you can buy fusion cores -- I think from the Brotherhood of Steel shop in their dirigible.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Eventually you can buy fusion cores -- I think from the Brotherhood of Steel shop in their dirigible.


Eventually all weapons and general purpose vendors will start selling them.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Eventually all weapons and general purpose vendors will start selling them.


I actually stopped using power armor once I leveled up to being an invulnerable tank w/something like 500 HP. The .30 caliber bullets the Raiders fire at me became nothing more than pebbles against a tank...


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you guys all for the answers....

I am not really using the power armor. Though it has advantages, I dont use it much unless I really have to.

I have one final question. I am restoring all my junk in the Sanctuary. When oI want to build stuff in the other settlements, I am usually out of resources, I have to go back to Sanctuary, grab them and go back to the other settlement.

Is there a faster way of doing this?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you guys all for the answers....
> 
> I have one final question. I am restoring all my junk in the Sanctuary. When oI want to build stuff in the other settlements, I am usually out of resources, I have to go back to Sanctuary, grab them and go back to the other settlement.
> 
> Is there a faster way of doing this?


Yes. Use your settlers to run caravan lines between settlements.

When I clear a settlement, I go to the nearest already running settlement and set up a caravan line to the new settlement.

Then you'll have access to all the building materials at each place.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes. Use your settlers to run caravan lines between settlements.
> 
> When I clear a settlement, I go to the nearest already running settlement and set up a caravan line to the new settlement.
> 
> Then you'll have access to all the building materials at each place.


That was perfect. Thank you...









Should I set caravan line to the nearest settlement? Or Should I assign the caravan line to Sanctuary as I am keeping everything there?

Also is it safe to sell the bubbleheades figurines and magazines that give me boost to my attributes?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That was perfect. Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I set caravan line to the nearest settlement? Or Should I assign the caravan line to Sanctuary as I am keeping everything there?
> 
> Also is it safe to sell the bubbleheades figurines and magazines that give me boost to my attributes?


As long as Sanctuary is linked to another settlement, all settlements can access Sanctuary's stash. But it applies to junk only not items like guns.

And yes, it's safe to sell those items. You already have the bonus.


----------



## Ceadderman

Wait, why would you want to sell them when you can build shelves and display them???









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> As long as Sanctuary is linked to another settlement, all settlements can access Sanctuary's stash. But it applies to junk only not items like guns.
> 
> And yes, it's safe to sell those items. You already have the bonus.


Thanks again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, why would you want to sell them when you can build shelves and display them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Meeeh I dont know... I should first build a house I guess lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, why would you want to sell them when you can build shelves and display them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Like this!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> As long as Sanctuary is linked to another settlement, all settlements can access Sanctuary's stash. But it applies to junk only not items like guns.
> 
> And yes, it's safe to sell those items. You already have the bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, why would you want to sell them when you can build shelves and display them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meeeh I dont know... I should first build a house I guess lol
Click to expand...

Well now you have an excuse to do so.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Wait, why would you want to sell them when you can build shelves and display them???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this!
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not sure that's the best use of a mini nuke considering how rare those babies are in the FO realm. But it works I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure that's the best use of a mini nuke considering how rare those babies are in the FO realm. But it works I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I think I'm covered.


----------



## Ceadderman

I would hope so!









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I know it's bullet proof... But is it explosive proof?



The ultimate test... fight fire with fire!




Almost dead if anyone cares. 8HP











Looks mostly OK!


----------



## pez

This is how you get ants.


----------



## skupples

what I really need is a mod that pools all workbenches/settlements/weapon benches inventories.

The "junk" inventory really should be universal. they've trivialized plenty of other mechanics.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what I really need is a mod that pools all workbenches/settlements/weapon benches inventories.
> 
> The "junk" inventory really should be universal. they've trivialized plenty of other mechanics.


http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/14896/?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I'm not sure that's the best use of a mini nuke considering how rare those babies are in the FO realm. But it works I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


If you play in survival mode (unless you're level 100+, and even then, you could 2-3 shot deathclaws with a regular gun so they're still be pretty useless), that's really the only use for them. They weigh too much to make it worth carrying around with you incase you need it. The damage to weight ratio is terrible for them.

1 mini nuke = 12 lbs and 450 damage (base damage without a special Fatman) which is 37.5 damage per pound.

10mm ammo = 0.025lbs (40 rounds per pound) and 18 damage (base damage with a standard 10mm pistol) which is 720 damage per pound.

That's not including the weight of the weapon. The total damage per pound (base weapon, no mods and no perks) is 160 damage per pound for a 10mm pistol and 10.5 damage per pound for a Fatman.

I suppose you could sell the mininukes, but they're generally worth around 100 caps each or 8.3 caps per pound whereas .38 rounds are worth 1 cap each, or 71 caps per pound. .38 rounds are also everywhere so finding them to sell won't be an issue, unlike with mininukes.


----------



## opt33

same here. Missiles and nukes on survival mode too heavy for combat or selling, random garbage to me. Ill have the overseer guardian modded with ring sights and non-auto (higher damage per shot) by level 7, leveling that up and 45 rounds are it for rest of game. With meds and head shots anything goes down in very few shots. 45 ammo is everywhere and cheap.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/14896/?


thanks!

So how do people grind out levels without murdering all the quest lines & building stuff?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> So how do people grind out levels without murdering all the quest lines & building stuff?


I help out the minutemen over and over and over...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I help out the minutemen over and over and over...


Same here. Gets boring after a while but I still HAVE to do it lol.

BTW guys, when I travel to a settlement, I see that sometimes I have damage stuff that needs repaired. I have to manually go and check every single one of them.

Is there a way I can repair every single broken thing at a settlement with a single click or something?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I help out the minutemen over and over and over...


=\
I think I've noticed the call for help twice now... Maybe it happens more often when the settlements are built up? IDK, I've only got like 3 above 10 people, n only 2 @ 15.

I guess I'll just keep using Preston to explore the basis of the entire map. I can't help but play these games with round 2 in mind these days.








i'm level 25 still romping around in t60 and t45 power armor, & my points are spread like chickenpox.

i think it's time to set up the mod manager.

the pooled loot box mod either doesn't include all settlements (DLC stuff, i should read the description i guess lol) or it keeps breaking.


----------



## MonarchX

I am thinking of revisiting Fallout 4 now that I have GTX 1080 and the game has matured, been patched officially and unofficially, and now has a mad number of mods.

How does the official HD Texture Pack compare to the available modded textures? Do official HD textures include clothing, guns, misc., and etc.? I would love to see some comparisons of original vs. HD textures. I know I cannot be bothered with spending hours and hours modding textures to make sure they all work cohesively. Other mods - sure, but not textures...

If Bethesda textures are good enough, then I am mostly interested in gameplay mods that actually make the game an RPG, where your class and such matters and provides a different play style. I think BoredGunner knows what I mean... Anyone care to suggest some?

I recall there was a very thorough original Skyrim moddibg guide with step-by-step guidance. Is there something like that for Fallout 4 available already?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am thinking of revisiting Fallout 4 now that I have GTX 1080 and the game has matured, been patched officially and unofficially, and now has a mad number of mods.
> 
> How does the official HD Texture Pack compare to the available modded textures? Do official HD textures include clothing, guns, misc., and etc.? I would love to see some comparisons of original vs. HD textures. I know I cannot be bothered with spending hours and hours modding textures to make sure they all work cohesively. Other mods - sure, but not textures...
> 
> If Bethesda textures are good enough, then I am mostly interested in gameplay mods that actually make the game an RPG, where your class and such matters and provides a different play style. I think BoredGunner knows what I mean... Anyone care to suggest some?
> 
> I recall there was a very thorough original Skyrim moddibg guide with step-by-step guidance. Is there something like that for Fallout 4 available already?


Fallout 4 is in an odd modding state, outside of new clothing there isn't much there. At least not what your asking for, aren't any perk overhauls or changes to dialogue, bringing back stats, classes, etc. There is none of that.

Edit: You can make the game very pretty now but when your actually "playing" its still the same game from 2015. The survival mode changes things slightly but again, nothing that'll bring back the old fallout rpg feel.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 is in an odd modding state, outside of new clothing there isn't much there. At least not what your asking for, aren't any perk overhauls or changes to dialogue, bringing back stats, classes, etc. There is none of that.
> 
> Edit: You can make the game very pretty now but when your actually "playing" its still the same game from 2015. The survival mode changes things slightly but again, nothing that'll bring back the old fallout rpg feel.


I agree, I eventually leveled up to have so many hitpoints I was basically invulnerable -- except to the nuke launchers. Raiders didn't have a prayer.

I also don't like the fact companions are invulnerable and can't be killed.

For some reason, despite the buggy nature of Fallout 3, I liked it better than Fallout 4.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I am thinking of revisiting Fallout 4 now that I have GTX 1080 and the game has matured, been patched officially and unofficially, and now has a mad number of mods.
> 
> How does the official HD Texture Pack compare to the available modded textures? Do official HD textures include clothing, guns, misc., and etc.? I would love to see some comparisons of original vs. HD textures. I know I cannot be bothered with spending hours and hours modding textures to make sure they all work cohesively. Other mods - sure, but not textures...
> 
> If Bethesda textures are good enough, then I am mostly interested in gameplay mods that actually make the game an RPG, where your class and such matters and provides a different play style. I think BoredGunner knows what I mean... Anyone care to suggest some?
> 
> I recall there was a very thorough original Skyrim moddibg guide with step-by-step guidance. Is there something like that for Fallout 4 available already?


My only suggestion is prior to modding is get your settings to a point where you can get your GPU to sit at 90%+ usage. The game has matured, but it's still a moody teenager as far as performance goes unless you set it just right.


----------



## skupples

monarch, actually backup your saves this time too









I'm happy with stacking Vivid's texture mods on top of Bethesda's new release.

As far as game play goes... I don't really have many mods running (but maybe that'll change if FO4 ever gets that tool) just the supply crate. Everything else is lighting, textures, & better settlers.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you play in survival mode (unless you're level 100+, and even then, you could 2-3 shot deathclaws with a regular gun so they're still be pretty useless), that's really the only use for them. They weigh too much to make it worth carrying around with you incase you need it. The damage to weight ratio is terrible for them.
> 
> 1 mini nuke = 12 lbs and 450 damage (base damage without a special Fatman) which is 37.5 damage per pound.
> 10mm ammo = 0.025lbs (40 rounds per pound) and 18 damage (base damage with a standard 10mm pistol) which is 720 damage per pound.
> 
> That's not including the weight of the weapon. The total damage per pound (base weapon, no mods and no perks) is 160 damage per pound for a 10mm pistol and 10.5 damage per pound for a Fatman.
> 
> I suppose you could sell the mininukes, but they're generally worth around 100 caps each or 8.3 caps per pound whereas .38 rounds are worth 1 cap each, or 71 caps per pound. .38 rounds are also everywhere so finding them to sell won't be an issue, unlike with mininukes.


I would (and do) use a mod that makes the mininuke not so lame and more like a .... miniature nuke.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Fallout 4 is in an odd modding state, outside of new clothing there isn't much there. At least not what your asking for, aren't any perk overhauls or changes to dialogue, bringing back stats, classes, etc. There is none of that.
> 
> Edit: You can make the game very pretty now but when your actually "playing" its still the same game from 2015. The survival mode changes things slightly but again, nothing that'll bring back the old fallout rpg feel.


I am disappoint that there haven't been an onslaught of super mega awesome mods like I thought there would be for FO4....

Makes me keep thinking about NV...

So sick of going to the Nexus and just seeing mod after mod after mod of skimpy clothing and naked body mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I am disappoint that there haven't been an onslaught of super mega awesome mods like I thought there would be for FO4....
> 
> Makes me keep thinking about NV...
> 
> So sick of going to the Nexus and just seeing mod after mod after mod of skimpy clothing and naked body mods.


Mini nuke minigun and sniper rifle. /thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> So sick of going to the Nexus and just seeing mod after mod after mod of skimpy clothing and naked body mods.


This this this!

I mean, I like a good body/skin/clothing mod because you spend so much time staring at your toon... and certainly Caliente & Co. have done amazing work with high poly/ high res textures and meshes, but going around in a crotchless and topless institute outfit is completely immersion breaking. I think there are too many people 'enjoying' FO4, and not enough people enjoying FO4. Haven't these guys ever heard of Pornhub?!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This this this!
> 
> I mean, I like a good body/skin/clothing mod because you spend so much time staring at your toon... and certainly Caliente & Co. have done amazing work with high poly/ high res textures and meshes, but going around in a crotchless and topless institute outfit is completely immersion breaking. I think there are too many people 'enjoying' FO4, and not enough people enjoying FO4. Haven't these guys ever heard of Pornhub?!


Just wait till loverslab has it's "lab" for Fallout 4.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Just wait till loverslab has it's "lab" for Fallout 4.


I'm somewhat surprised they don't already, it's been out for a year.

Yes I have gotten one or two mods from that site, no none of them were the infamous "framework" or related to it. Except the one that makes male characters anatomically correct, because I'm immature and watching it wibble when you loot armor makes me giggle.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm somewhat surprised they don't already, it's been out for a year.
> 
> Yes I have gotten one or two mods from that site, no none of them were the infamous "framework" or related to it. Except the one that makes male characters anatomically correct, because I'm immature and watching it wibble when you loot armor makes me giggle.


Lol.


----------



## skupples

glad I'm not the only one underwhelmed by the mod selection, and I'm not even that big into the whole deal. I just want bird's eye for sims mode.

Wasn't there a developer's dream kit coming out or something?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> glad I'm not the only one underwhelmed by the mod selection, and I'm not even that big into the whole deal. I just want bird's eye for sims mode.
> 
> Wasn't there a developer's dream kit coming out or something?


Never heard of that before.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Never heard of that before.


some sort of modder's tool beyond the norm. some sort of dev kit.


----------



## Infrasonic

Yeah. We were waiting for the 'Creation Kit' to release.

It did and things didn't blossom out as much as I had hoped.

Lots of good, naked anime chicks though.


----------



## DIYDeath

Yeah fallout 4 mods are pretty lacking. From what I've heard it's mostly to do with the way Bethesda did things which makes modding a lot harder.


----------



## Infrasonic

Now this is more like it!

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/21872/?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTjykuoNWFA


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Now this is more like it!
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/21872/?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTjykuoNWFA


This actually looks interesting...

But then, I .. _DO_ .. have fun designing my own buildings and all, so I dunno if I want my settlers to do it for me... but I might try it just see how it works out.


----------



## Infrasonic

I think it is a great _supplement_ to the full manual building style. I could use a mod like this to quickly outfit a settlement instead of pondering for hours and trying to find and execute ideas. This just gets it done and in a creative, unique way.

Not currently playing FO4 but always looking for reasons. Like to see the game mature out and get better with time. Like a fine wine.


----------



## bahn

Not sure if this was already posted

http://www.falloutcascadia.com


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted
> 
> http://www.falloutcascadia.com


That is pretty awesome! I live just a few miles outside of Kent, the Area they are currently working on. I may do some more digging on that project. I am curious what the inspiration was for the project. My daily commute goes right through all of this that they are programming for, I may just send them an email and see if they could use me for anything.


----------



## WonderMutt

Does anyone know if the SIM mod is available on Bethesda.net (for PC of course)? I haven't used any mods from the nexus on FO4 (so far I've stuck to only what is available Bethesda.net). This looks really awesome and I'd love it to fill out my settlements.

Also, does anyone know if/how to combine using both Nexus and Bethesda.net mods? I only have about a 20 mods installed from Bethesda.net, but I really like the way the game is playing now, and I don't want to break it, but I have seen some Nexus only mods lately that I'd love to add but I have no idea if I can do that with the Bethesda.net mods or not and if I can, how would I go about doing so.

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## utparatrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Does anyone know if the SIM mod is available on Bethesda.net (for PC of course)? I haven't used any mods from the nexus on FO4 (so far I've stuck to only what is available Bethesda.net). This looks really awesome and I'd love it to fill out my settlements.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if/how to combine using both Nexus and Bethesda.net mods? I only have about a 20 mods installed from Bethesda.net, but I really like the way the game is playing now, and I don't want to break it, but I have seen some Nexus only mods lately that I'd love to add but I have no idea if I can do that with the Bethesda.net mods or not and if I can, how would I go about doing so.
> 
> Thanks, guys!!


I don't know the answer to your first question. However, I have used both Nexus and Bethesda.net simultaneously. I just used each as I would normally not worrying about its effect on the other. I could be wrong, but I don't think my experience in this regard is unique, but others may be able to offer better advice.

The mods on Nexus will let you know if you need to deactivate any other mods to the extent you have them. For example, I couldn't run True Storms with other weather related mods or that you need Nuka World and Far Harbor DLCs for certain mods to work properly.

I don't know how to manage the load order when running both though. As always, keep backups of your saved game files.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted
> 
> http://www.falloutcascadia.com


Whoa this is pretty damn cool. This could potentially have a better story line than 4 itself lol.


----------



## Wolfsbora

So, I think I have the only pair of Vault 111 shoes signed by Todd Howard, Jeff Gardiner, and the entire crew at Bethesda...


----------



## 8051

I'd rather have Vault 101 shoes.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa this is pretty damn cool. This could potentially have a better story line than 4 itself lol.


that wouldn't really take a big leap...i like fo4 but story just hasn't been strong lately seems like apocalyptic wastelands only divide dads from sons lol


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So, I think I have the only pair of Vault 111 shoes signed by Todd Howard, Jeff Gardiner, and the entire crew at Bethesda...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know how you managed that, but those are incredible...


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I don't know how you managed that, but those are incredible...


Very nice piece of fandom

Should probably some how remove howards name from it before some one destroys them in a fit of rage after looking at them too closely tho

edit - quotes got all messed up. Too lazy to format

edit2- nm didn't have a choice worse than i thought, misquoting people


----------



## Ceadderman

Very nice score Wolfsbora.









A coworker of mine scored the sweatshirt. I told him I would have to take it from him after tha apocalypse.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> So, I think I have the only pair of Vault 111 shoes signed by Todd Howard, Jeff Gardiner, and the entire crew at Bethesda...


I dare you to wear them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'd rather have Vault 101 shoes.


Well then that would make them off-topic for this thread







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that wouldn't really take a big leap...i like fo4 but story just hasn't been strong lately seems like apocalyptic wastelands only divide dads from sons lol


Lol touche.

And yeah, the story is the reason I'm totally ok with not having finished FO4 just yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I dare you to wear them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well then that would make them off-topic for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Lol touche.
> 
> And yeah, the story is the reason I'm totally ok with not having finished FO4 just yet.


same, I started knocking out the DLCs around level 20 something. The robot one is legit, i just want a mod where it thinks its one of the companions, and you can tell it which it thinks it is (as far as banter goes , stuff)


----------



## cjc75

So my girlfriend just reinstalled Fallout 4 cause she wants to play it again, fresh clean start...

She decided to add a few mods that I recommend from NexusMods, like TrueStorms and some textures from Vivid and a few others...

But how do we enable the Game it use them?

Is this information still current?
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/videos/87/?

Some of the posts there seem to imply thats outdated...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So my girlfriend just reinstalled Fallout 4 cause she wants to play it again, fresh clean start...
> 
> She decided to add a few mods that I recommend from NexusMods, like TrueStorms and some textures from Vivid and a few others...
> 
> But how do we enable the Game it use them?
> 
> Is this information still current?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/videos/87/?
> 
> Some of the posts there seem to imply thats outdated...


Nope, well sort of. Just need to change one thing which you can see here https://wiki.tesnexus.com/index.php/Fallout_4_Mod_Installation.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Nope, well sort of. Just need to change one thing which you can see here https://wiki.tesnexus.com/index.php/Fallout_4_Mod_Installation.


Cool, that did it, thanks!

Its been so long since I did it to my own installation, I completely forgot.


----------



## DIYDeath

Decided to re-install Fallout 4 as well, 100 mods later it's a survival Ghoul infection simulator complete with live dismemberment and all sorts of epic, brutal and gritty stuff (and removal of vats in favor of bullet time).

It's more like a even more grim SP only Dying Light where the "zombies (feral ghouls)" are nuke zombies set against a 1960s backdrop. Like a messed up George Romero Dawn of the Dead scenario.

Even have a music overhaul to make it more gritty.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Decided to re-install Fallout 4 as well, 100 mods later it's a survival Ghoul infection simulator complete with live dismemberment and all sorts of epic, brutal and gritty stuff (and removal of vats in favor of bullet time).
> 
> It's more like a even more grim SP only Dying Light where the "zombies (feral ghouls)" are nuke zombies set against a 1960s backdrop. Like a messed up George Romero Dawn of the Dead scenario.
> 
> Even have a music overhaul to make it more gritty.


That sounds interesting, got a mod list?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That sounds interesting, got a mod list?


Would take too long so here's the core mods needed.

Zombie Walkers
Live Dismemberment (make sure only the regular version is enabled after installing, by default all versions are active...which is not good...only 1 version should be active.)
Gore Overhaul
Enhanced Blood and Textures
The Running Dead (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers or Feral Ghouls will behave strangely in combat, go over the esp files in your load order and disable the ones you don't want, otherwise all spawns will be replaced with ghouls)
True Storms (for Ghoul hoardes during rad storms)
Weapons of Fate
D.E.C.A.Y. (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers)
Realistic Survival Damage
Sim Settlements
War of the Commonweath (must be enabled on a existing game, will cause issues with a new game so enable it once you're past the intro and have saved at least once)

Rest is mostly just textures or the basics like AWKCR or personal preferences like replacing VATS with bullet time/unlocking save command for survival difficulty.

Bracketed parts are important if they refer to load order as loot will mess it up. I'd suggest not including Zombie Walkers in your merged/bashed patches as it NEEDS to overwrite all other records for proper Ghoul behavior.

I'd recommend using the Stalker ENB preset (read the comment section on nexus, you'll have to download an older version of sweetfx to make it work and the link is there) in combination with Enhanced Lights and FX+Darker Nights+Vivid Clouds.

Be warned, this will tax your system heavily, there's a lot of NPCs with the Ghoul infection system. Especially with War of the Commonwealth. Expect 30 fps with Ugrids set to 7 at best.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Would take too long so here's the core mods needed.
> 
> Zombie Walkers
> Live Dismemberment (make sure only the regular version is enabled after installing, by default all versions are active...which is not good...only 1 version should be active.)
> Gore Overhaul
> Enhanced Blood and Textures
> The Running Dead (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers or Feral Ghouls will behave strangely in combat, go over the esp files in your load order and disable the ones you don't want, otherwise all spawns will be replaced with ghouls)
> True Storms (for Ghoul hoardes during rad storms)
> Weapons of Fate
> D.E.C.A.Y. (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers)
> Realistic Survival Damage
> Sim Settlements
> War of the Commonweath (must be enabled on a existing game, will cause issues with a new game so enable it once you're past the intro and have saved at least once)
> 
> Rest is mostly just textures or the basics like AWKCR or personal preferences like replacing VATS with bullet time/unlocking save command for survival difficulty.
> 
> Bracketed parts are important if they refer to load order as loot will mess it up. I'd suggest not including Zombie Walkers in your merged/bashed patches as it NEEDS to overwrite all other records for proper Ghoul behavior.
> 
> I'd recommend using the Stalker ENB preset (read the comment section on nexus, you'll have to download an older version of sweetfx to make it work and the link is there) in combination with Enhanced Lights and FX+Darker Nights+Vivid Clouds.
> 
> Be warned, this will tax your system heavily, there's a lot of NPCs with the Ghoul infection system. Especially with War of the Commonwealth. Expect 30 fps with Ugrids set to 7 at best.


Lovely, thank you.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Lovely, thank you.


Have fun, I certainly am...especially since I ran into a Ghoul with no arms/legs but was still alive...guess it got into a fight with some Raiders or whatever and lost but the raiders ended up moving on before they could finish it off. And God help your settlements if they get attacked by a hoard, you can lose entire communities to huge migratory ghoul packs.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Would take too long so here's the core mods needed.
> 
> Zombie Walkers
> Live Dismemberment (make sure only the regular version is enabled after installing, by default all versions are active...which is not good...only 1 version should be active.)
> Gore Overhaul
> Enhanced Blood and Textures
> The Running Dead (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers or Feral Ghouls will behave strangely in combat, go over the esp files in your load order and disable the ones you don't want, otherwise all spawns will be replaced with ghouls)
> True Storms (for Ghoul hoardes during rad storms)
> Weapons of Fate
> D.E.C.A.Y. (must be loaded before Zombie Walkers)
> Realistic Survival Damage
> Sim Settlements
> War of the Commonweath (must be enabled on a existing game, will cause issues with a new game so enable it once you're past the intro and have saved at least once)
> 
> Rest is mostly just textures or the basics like AWKCR or personal preferences like replacing VATS with bullet time/unlocking save command for survival difficulty.
> 
> Bracketed parts are important if they refer to load order as loot will mess it up. I'd suggest not including Zombie Walkers in your merged/bashed patches as it NEEDS to overwrite all other records for proper Ghoul behavior.
> 
> I'd recommend using the Stalker ENB preset (read the comment section on nexus, you'll have to download an older version of sweetfx to make it work and the link is there) in combination with Enhanced Lights and FX+Darker Nights+Vivid Clouds.
> 
> Be warned, this will tax your system heavily, there's a lot of NPCs with the Ghoul infection system. Especially with War of the Commonwealth. Expect 30 fps with Ugrids set to 7 at best.


30 FPS w/ugrids set to 7 AT BEST? Wow. What gets the most load w/this mod? The CPU? Or the GPU?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 30 FPS w/ugrids set to 7 AT BEST? Wow. What gets the most load w/this mod? The CPU? Or the GPU?


Not too sure, since I have a GTX 1080 FE but only a FX 9370 I'm gonna say the CPU is my bottleneck here. But there's a LOT of NPCs being spawned that when killed while infected are turning into feral ghouls along with dead bodies sticking around for 3 game days with collision. So the 30 fps is kinda justified given how dated my CPU is, nevermind my 8gb 1600 DDR3 ram.


----------



## DIYDeath

Well I played for a few hours and I have to say, the game is a lot more fun with ghouls being a major threat. With the headshots only module+ini tweak to make npcs use ammo, it really makes the game...cool. Feral ghouls become more of a slow moving hazard that will follow you through loading screens if they're close enough.

Might make a video when I wake up. We'll see.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think your bottleneck starts at RAM and CPU will be the next one. TBH your CPU shouldn't be taking that much of a hit if you had 16gb of RAM.









Also you're running a 3.0 card in what I imagine is a 2.2 slot at best so your MB comes into play here. If you had your GPU on a 3.0 capable board I imagine that your fps would increase somewhat.









~Ceadder


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I think your bottleneck starts at RAM and CPU will be the next one. TBH your CPU shouldn't be taking that much of a hit if you had 16gb of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you're running a 3.0 card in what I imagine is a 2.2 slot at best so your MB comes into play here. If you had your GPU on a 3.0 capable board I imagine that your fps would increase somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, I'll be upgrading fairly soon I think. I definitely need a new mobo...and while I'm at it I may as well get a new CPU and ram to go with it.
Just added NV style damage threshold as well...so the game is gonna get significantly harder/easier, yay!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Not too sure, since I have a GTX 1080 FE but only a FX 9370 I'm gonna say the CPU is my bottleneck here. But there's a LOT of NPCs being spawned that when killed while infected are turning into feral ghouls along with dead bodies sticking around for 3 game days with collision. So the 30 fps is kinda justified given how dated my CPU is, nevermind my 8gb 1600 DDR3 ram.


It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Well I played for a few hours and I have to say, the game is a lot more fun with ghouls being a major threat. With the headshots only module+ini tweak to make npcs use ammo, it really makes the game...cool. Feral ghouls become more of a slow moving hazard that will follow you through loading screens if they're close enough.
> 
> Might make a video when I wake up. We'll see.


I remember in Fallout 3 I used to get pissed off when the NPC's would waste entire clips of ammo on radroaches and mole rats -- because I had to buy all the ammo they used, except for their special guns.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.


That is because shadows rely on cpu power instead of gpu like most game engines.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I remember in Fallout 3 I used to get pissed off when the NPC's would waste entire clips of ammo on radroaches and mole rats -- because I had to buy all the ammo they used, except for their special guns.


I rather like it, i just wish the AI was a little bit smarter. Like, is it really smart to burn through your ammo then charge into a hoard of feral ghouls?
If ammo was too abundant then you could just farm away with my load order to a stupidly high level with minimal investment. This way, at least there's a hefty cost since ammo is scarce.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.


I'm looking at upgrading pretty fast. I expect to have a new CPU, MOBO, Case and RAM by the end of June.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.


Too bad DDR4 prices skyrocketed recently. I want TridentZ RGB RAM (at least when the software control improves, if it hasn't already) but I'm not willing to pay for the 4000 MHz kit. 3600 is the most I'll go at these prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I rather like it, i just wish the AI was a little bit smarter. Like, is it really smart to burn through your ammo then charge into a hoard of feral ghouls?
> If ammo was too abundant then you could just farm away with my load order to a stupidly high level with minimal investment. This way, at least there's a hefty cost since ammo is scarce.


The added party command system in New Vegas was a big help with party AI. Too bad Fallout 4 omitted that, for some reason.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad DDR4 prices skyrocketed recently. I want TridentZ RGB RAM (at least when the software control improves, if it hasn't already) but I'm not willing to pay for the 4000 MHz kit. 3600 is the most I'll go at these prices.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I rather like it, i just wish the AI was a little bit smarter. Like, is it really smart to burn through your ammo then charge into a hoard of feral ghouls?
> If ammo was too abundant then you could just farm away with my load order to a stupidly high level with minimal investment. This way, at least there's a hefty cost since ammo is scarce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The added party command system in New Vegas was a big help with party AI. Too bad Fallout 4 omitted that, for some reason.
Click to expand...

Think about how I feel.

1800x? Check.
RX 480 8gb? Check.
480 Block? Check.
CVIHero? Holding
16gb DDR4 3200? Holding

At this rate I won't have my new sign rig together before Thanksgiving PDXLan. I will likely have the MB and Monoblock before I have RAM.









~Ceadderman


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Think about how I feel.
> 
> 1800x? Check.
> RX 480 8gb? Check.
> 480 Block? Check.
> CVIHero? Holding
> 16gb DDR4 3200? Holding
> 
> At this rate I won't have my new sign rig together before Thanksgiving PDXLan. I will likely have the MB and Monoblock before I have RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadderman


If it makes you feel better, I need new wheels before I work on my upgrades, maybe a new mattress too.







2 month delay me thinks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I feel ya bro. I have a ridiculous power bill. But for me it's the price of DDR4 holding me back. I really think that *nobody* should have to pay more for RAM than the MB. It's a veritable tie for the price of 16gb 3200 RAM and the CVIHero MB at the moment. $270. That's just doo doo imho. Hopefully, I can catch some sticks on sale or back to school sale in July. Would be nice.









I need a new matress too. Mine wakes me with an achy back in the mornings.









Well price came down on the Dominator Plat 3200 14 Latency sticks. They were $259. Now $229. So maybe they will come down a little further?









~Ceadder


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Yeah I feel ya bro. I have a ridiculous power bill. But for me it's the price of DDR4 holding me back. I really think that *nobody* should have to pay more for RAM than the MB. It's a veritable tie for the price of 16gb 3200 RAM and the CVIHero MB at the moment. $270. That's just doo doo imho. Hopefully, I can catch some sticks on sale or back to school sale in July. Would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new matress too. Mine wakes me with an achy back in the mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well price came down on the Dominator Plat 3200 14 Latency sticks. They were $259. Now $229. So maybe they will come down a little further?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


For a mattress, go to walmart and look into their memory foam mattresses that can only be ordered via online. They have a memory foam topper and a high density foam base. They come in a box and have to be unpacked/left alone for hours to inflate. They're also in the $300-500 CAD price range. I had one for years and I've never had sleeps as good as I've had on that thing, had to finally throw it out after 6 years, got a spring mattress...it's just awful in comparison.

For the ram+mobo that's not too bad, here in Canada we get screwed over on electronic prices.


----------



## KSIMP88

I bought a beauty rest. Best. Mattress ever. Individual coils ftw


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you are partial towards memory foam mattresses, I love my Ghostbed.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are partial towards memory foam mattresses, I love my Ghostbed.


Way too expensive imo, but if you're happy with it, who cares?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Way too expensive imo, but if you're happy with it, who cares?


I spend at least 5 hours each day sleeping. Personally, I feel it's worth it to invest in a great bed and great bed sheets. I sleep like a spoiled baby of royalty each night on silky soft bamboo sheets and a bed that is just right for me.







At the very least, it's infinitely better than spending the same amount on a GPU (looking at you, Titan XP) that will probably last a third if my bed's lifespan.


----------



## skupples

-.- $1,000 isn't expensive for a bed. that's why Ghost & Purple are murdering the market.

Your fancy multi-thousand dollar memory foam just blew out? Drop $165 a month for 6 months on a new one, no interest!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> -.- $1,000 isn't expensive for a bed. that's why Ghost & Purple are murdering the market.
> 
> Your fancy multi-thousand dollar memory foam just blew out? Drop $165 a month for 6 months on a new one, no interest!


Or I could just spend $400 and get almost the same thing.
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/spa-sensations-8-inch-gel-memory-foam-mattress-queen/1255138623033
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I spend at least 5 hours each day sleeping. Personally, I feel it's worth it to invest in a great bed and great bed sheets. I sleep like a spoiled baby of royalty each night on silky soft bamboo sheets and a bed that is just right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least, it's infinitely better than spending the same amount on a GPU (looking at you, Titan XP) that will probably last a third if my bed's lifespan.


Yeah, given the life cycle of Nvidia products these days...it's not wise to buy their top of the line if you want any semblance of value. I'll likely pick up a 2nd GTX 1080 FE and SLI until next gen. The days of the Titan Black-type GPUs that don't get dethroned for a generation of architecture until the 980 TI equivalent comes along are done.


----------



## Alvarado

Speaking of beds. Why does none of the beds in the vanilla game have pillows? Whats wrong with a bit of comfort Bethesda!?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Or I could just spend $400 and get almost the same thing.


almost the same =/= same

A great bed and sheets are life changing.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> almost the same =/= same
> 
> A great bed and sheets are life changing.


I've owned that specific mattress before, it's really good though that's subjective given the nature of mattresses. Why would I buy a $700 memory foam mattress when I can buy a $400 one that I know for a fact works for me?

I'm not obscenely poor...but I'm not rich enough to throw away $300 on a brand name when there's alternatives that are quality products.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Or I could just spend $400 and get almost the same thing.
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/spa-sensations-8-inch-gel-memory-foam-mattress-queen/1255138623033
> Yeah, given the life cycle of Nvidia products these days...it's not wise to buy their top of the line if you want any semblance of value. I'll likely pick up a 2nd GTX 1080 FE and SLI until next gen. The days of the Titan Black-type GPUs that don't get dethroned for a generation of architecture until the 980 TI equivalent comes along are done.


The 1080Ti isn't Nvidia's top-of-the-line anymore, if it ever was. I thought the Titan X pascal had slightly better specs?


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Speaking of beds. Why does none of the beds in the vanilla game have pillows? Whats wrong with a bit of comfort Bethesda!?


There's a mod for that!

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/20697/?



> Extras:
> 
> Comfy Pillow
> Straw Pillow


How does this game perform with a Ryzen 1700? Anyone have benchmarks between various "popular" CPUs that are actually done well?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The 1080Ti isn't Nvidia's top-of-the-line anymore, if it ever was. I thought the Titan X pascal had slightly better specs?


That has almost nothing to do with what I was saying. xD


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> There's a mod for that!
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/20697/?


OMG!


----------



## chris89

I have an issue where this game worked fine on Intel System. It also worked fine on HP Board AMD Opteron 1389. However now on Gigabyte 880G on Opteron 1389 with 32GB ram... The game will crash without error to desktop within 1 second to 5 minutes of starting.

I ran 5 hours of MemTest86 on all 32GB and it passed. So I'm curious what the issue is? Benchmarks run fine. I don't believe the installation is corrupt either.

Suggestions?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Or I could just spend $400 and get almost the same thing.
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/spa-sensations-8-inch-gel-memory-foam-mattress-queen/1255138623033
> Yeah, given the life cycle of Nvidia products these days...it's not wise to buy their top of the line if you want any semblance of value. I'll likely pick up a 2nd GTX 1080 FE and SLI until next gen. The days of the Titan Black-type GPUs that don't get dethroned for a generation of architecture until the 980 TI equivalent comes along are done.


pretty sure my unit has a 8 or 10 year warranty.

also, do you share your queen with someone?

I'm not a big guy, maybe 160-170, & my gf is only 110 & we kill cheep foam beds. So far, the purp is holding strong. OG as it may be.

I got my first not-flagship NV GPU in 5 years, this time around. no point anymore. I'll add a 2nd 1070 when prices drop on used models, & ride them until I get around to going above 1080p surround.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pretty sure my unit has a 8 or 10 year warranty.
> 
> also, do you share your queen with someone?
> 
> I'm not a big guy, maybe 160-170, & my gf is only 110 & we kill cheep foam beds. So far, the purp is holding strong. OG as it may be.
> 
> I got my first not-flagship NV GPU in 5 years, this time around. no point anymore. I'll add a 2nd 1070 when prices drop on used models, & ride them until I get around to going above 1080p surround.


It worked for me and my old girlfriend though she probably weighed 120lbs at the most. That mattress certainly doesn't come with a 10 year warranty, though.

I'm skeptical about SLI still, I might get a 2nd 1080 or I'll sell my 1080 and get a Titan Xp, that way I can bypass the SLI problems like microstutter or incompatibility while getting pretty respectable performance.

Though at that point I may end up switching to AMD since I don't feel Nvidia enthusiast products are worth the MSRP anymore and Nvidia mid range products is where AMD tends to offer better value.

Anyhow I'm gonna make a video of my modded Fallout 4 and upload it. I really, really think the game is a lot better with the "zombie" mods added since it adds what's essentially a slow moving hazard that gets bigger and bigger as the game progresses and getting hit even once by a zombie is bad news, npcs will zombify after death and you'll have to visit a doctor to get fixed up before it kills you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It worked for me and my old girlfriend though she probably weighed 120lbs at the most. That mattress certainly doesn't come with a 10 year warranty, though.
> 
> I'm skeptical about SLI still, I might get a 2nd 1080 or I'll sell my 1080 and get a Titan Xp, that way I can bypass the SLI problems like microstutter or incompatibility while getting pretty respectable performance.
> 
> Though at that point I may end up switching to AMD since I don't feel Nvidia enthusiast products are worth the MSRP anymore and Nvidia mid range products is where AMD tends to offer better value.
> 
> Anyhow I'm gonna make a video of my modded Fallout 4 and upload it. I really, really think the game is a lot better with the "zombie" mods added since it adds what's essentially a slow moving hazard that gets bigger and bigger as the game progresses and getting hit even once by a zombie is bad news, npcs will zombify after death and you'll have to visit a doctor to get fixed up before it kills you.


two way SLi/xfire is nothing like you describe... at least, not in the last 4-5 years, and really its better than ever now that AMD & NV fight for "day one support" whereas back in the day we'd be waiting for weeks/months for support (or waaaaaaaay longer with AMD).

Really, more games than not properly support SLi (going back years and years) and REALLY REALLY - games that aren't supported aren't supported because the engine is garbage (example being IDsoft's engine used in RAGE, & other titles)

I've been running dual GPU more times than not in the last decade? N really, microstutter is typically over-hyped, and most of the time is actually a sign of system instability somewhere else & not actually the GPUs themselves.

The best thing about running two cards? You can disable card #2 at the flip of a switch when you TRULY run into issues that're GPU/driver related.

so really, there's no downside if you can afford it, & have the type of resolutions that would benefit from it. Issues crop up? Wanna play the game on Day 1 & they haven't updated drivers yet? Just hit the disable SLi keybind.

DO NOT MESS WITH TRI-SLI UNLESS YOUR #1 GOAL IS BENCHMARK EPEEN. It's utter garbage for gaming in 90% of situations, unless you play a hand full of specific games with lacking support. I ran 3x original TITANS for awhile, card #3 was pretty much always off / dedicated to PhysX. (boardlands aLOOOOOVED that)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> two way SLi/xfire is nothing like you describe... at least, not in the last 4-5 years, and really its better than ever now that AMD & NV fight for "day one support" whereas back in the day we'd be waiting for weeks/months for support (or waaaaaaaay longer with AMD).
> 
> Really, more games than not properly support SLi (going back years and years) and REALLY REALLY - games that aren't supported aren't supported because the engine is garbage (example being IDsoft's engine used in RAGE, & other titles)
> 
> I've been running dual GPU more times than not in the last decade? N really, microstutter is typically over-hyped, and most of the time is actually a sign of system instability somewhere else & not actually the GPUs themselves.
> 
> The best thing about running two cards? You can disable card #2 at the flip of a switch when you TRULY run into issues that're GPU/driver related.
> 
> so really, there's no downside if you can afford it, & have the type of resolutions that would benefit from it. Issues crop up? Wanna play the game on Day 1 & they haven't updated drivers yet? Just hit the disable SLi keybind.
> 
> DO NOT MESS WITH TRI-SLI UNLESS YOUR #1 GOAL IS BENCHMARK EPEEN. It's utter garbage for gaming in 90% of situations, unless you play a hand full of specific games with lacking support. I ran 3x original TITANS for awhile, card #3 was pretty much always off / dedicated to PhysX. (boardlands aLOOOOOVED that)


Huh, I might just pick up a second 1080 FE then. It's likely gonna tank in price with Vega+friends on the way anyhow and I really don't need a freaking Titan...that brand went downhill fast after the Titan Black.

That is unless I can somehow get 2 Vega cards with better performance than SLI 1080s FEs for a good price.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Huh, I might just pick up a second 1080 FE then. It's likely gonna tank in price with Vega+friends on the way anyhow and I really don't need a freaking Titan...that brand went downhill fast after the Titan Black.
> 
> That is unless I can somehow get 2 Vega cards with better performance than SLI 1080s FEs for a good price.


I keep being like " I'll get new screens before my next GPU upgrades" then I get them & am still disappointed by the numbers. I think I'll end up with one of the single ultra wide panels.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> It's interesting to note that Fallout 4 is one of the only games to be significantly affected by RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because shadows rely on cpu power instead of gpu like most game engines.
Click to expand...

True story. Skyrim too if you crank up shadows. It is one of the two main things i would like to see changed in future gambryo games. Shadows offloaded to GPU, and untie physics from framerate. You cant buy a CPU strong enough to really crank shadows at 4k, it just doesn't exist.


----------



## 8051

Does anyone know how to crank up the mouse sensitivity in Fallout 4? To make a 360° turn in Fallout 4 requires way too much lateral mouse movement.

Why is mouse acceleration a bad thing? I'd like my mouse to be sensitive not only to how far I move it, but the rate at which I move it (so if I move the mouse faster it results in more movement on screen than if I move it slower).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does anyone know how to crank up the mouse sensitivity in Fallout 4? To make a 360° turn in Fallout 4 requires way too much lateral mouse movement.
> 
> Why is mouse acceleration a bad thing? I'd like my mouse to be sensitive not only to how far I move it, but the rate at which I move it (so if I move the mouse faster it results in more movement on screen than if I move it slower).


acceleration is generally frowned upon because it can be unpredictable. Lets say without acceleration it takes 3" of mouse movement to make a 360 turn. With acceleration on, depending on how fast you move those 3", you might turn 390 or 540. Or depending on how fast you are moving your mouse, a 360 may take 2.3" or 1.7", in the end, you are adding a variable to a very static distance:distance relationship, which complicates things.

If you are good with acceleration in FO4, then run with it...but dont expect to ever get good in competitive FPS while running it.

also, you can modify your .ini files to increase sensitivity. Here is a quick guide.

http://files.shanelenzen.com/fix-fallout-4.html


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> acceleration is generally frowned upon because it can be unpredictable. Lets say without acceleration it takes 3" of mouse movement to make a 360 turn. With acceleration on, depending on how fast you move those 3", you might turn 390 or 540. Or depending on how fast you are moving your mouse, a 360 may take 2.3" or 1.7", in the end, you are adding a variable to a very static distance:distance relationship, which complicates things.
> 
> If you are good with acceleration in FO4, then run with it...but dont expect to ever get good in competitive FPS while running it.
> 
> also, you can modify your .ini files to increase sensitivity. Here is a quick guide.
> 
> http://files.shanelenzen.com/fix-fallout-4.html


Both Fallout 3 and Fallout 4 are the only games where I have to pick up my mouse and move it back to the center of the mouse pad in order to make more than a 180° turn.


----------



## Ceadderman

I got tired of doing that in FPS games. So I went to a 360 controller and painted it to match my system. I like KB gaming but tbh, a 360 contoller fills the void for gaming where manual contoller is lacking. Sadly, some of my library is 100% KB only, otherwise I would use the controller for everything.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I got tired of doing that in FPS games. So I went to a 360 controller and painted it to match my system. I like KB gaming but tbh, a 360 contoller fills the void for gaming where manual contoller is lacking. Sadly, some of my library is 100% KB only, otherwise I would use the controller for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


Have you ever tried using your controller in on-line matches in BF1 or BF4 or TF2?


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't have any of those games. But I imagine my controller would work okay in them. Only macro slaves and cheaters would be annoying. 360 controller doesn't have 1 button mapping capability.









Although I am a story guy. I play games for the story. My MP games don't get installed from my Steam account.









Ceadder


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I got tired of doing that in FPS games. So I went to a 360 controller and painted it to match my system. I like KB gaming but tbh, a 360 contoller fills the void for gaming where manual contoller is lacking. Sadly, some of my library is 100% KB only, otherwise I would use the controller for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> ~Ceadder


I'm using a 360 controller too. I was having a hard time building settlements with a keyboard cause I'm left handed. Using the controller is much better for me. Also I can play while lying in bed


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does anyone know how to crank up the mouse sensitivity in Fallout 4? To make a 360° turn in Fallout 4 requires way too much lateral mouse movement.
> 
> Why is mouse acceleration a bad thing? I'd like my mouse to be sensitive not only to how far I move it, but the rate at which I move it (so if I move the mouse faster it results in more movement on screen than if I move it slower).


Because there are no standards for mouse acceleration, so you have to get used to every program having some weird curve to the input as you move the mouse.

Very frustrating until you get used to it, and once you switch games you have to get used to the different version a dev made for their game (maybe even arbitrarily just slapped it on there)

Your experience in the long run will be degraded with it. People tend to not even include it at all now


----------



## ColdHardCash

this game


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Because there are no standards for mouse acceleration, so you have to get used to every program having some weird curve to the input as you move the mouse.
> 
> Very frustrating until you get used to it, and once you switch games you have to get used to the different version a dev made for their game (maybe even arbitrarily just slapped it on there)
> 
> Your experience in the long run will be degraded with it. People tend to not even include it at all now


To make a 360° turn in Fallout 4 I have to pick up my mouse off the mouse pad and move it back because it takes so much lateral movement -- a problem I haven't seen in any FPS since Fallout 3.


----------



## Ceadderman

When I kb game I do an exaggerated 360° maneuver using my WASD keys(depending on direction traveled) and mouse. This way I avoid damage at the same time I rotate view. But with my 48yo fingers, I try to avoid kb gaming with any but my Stalker games. Sucks though cause I do like macros and I tended to avoid controllers til a few years ago when my fingers were getting stiffer. Oh well, at least I am still able to get my game on.









~Ceadder


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> To make a 360° turn in Fallout 4 I have to pick up my mouse off the mouse pad and move it back because it takes so much lateral movement -- a problem I haven't seen in any FPS since Fallout 3.


Increase your input speed when you get in the game

And I'm sure there is an .ini file you can edit as well if there isn't anything in the direct ui

Also probably mods that give you access to that file in game on the ui

I haven't really modded FO4 but assuming the community is as big as NV or FO3 i'm sure they have ways to fix


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Increase your input speed when you get in the game
> 
> And I'm sure there is an .ini file you can edit as well if there isn't anything in the direct ui
> 
> Also probably mods that give you access to that file in game on the ui
> 
> I haven't really modded FO4 but assuming the community is as big as NV or FO3 i'm sure they have ways to fix


Thanks I will give that a shot. I pretty much stopped playing FO4 because of the lack of mouse sensitivity.


----------



## Ceadderman

Finally picked up FO4. Was hoping they would have the GOTY Edition, but when the initial pack came up on Sale for $15 during the 4 July sale, I couldn't pass it up. Will just wait for the Halloween sale to pick up the rest. Dang the original game file is massive. 24.1 GB. Could be worse though. D00M's file pack is about 100GB.









~Ceadder


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Finally picked up FO4. Was hoping they would have the GOTY Edition, but when the initial pack came up on Sale for $15 during the 4 July sale, I couldn't pass it up. Will just wait for the Halloween sale to pick up the rest. Dang the original game file is massive. 24.1 GB. Could be worse though. D00M's file pack is about 100GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Play for just long enough to learn the junk/crafting system and how leveling/SPECIAL/Perks work, then start over on survival. I found the game ran out of variety quickly on any other difficulty. I'm still playing it, and I originally bought it over a year ago. Lost my saves when I reinstalled windows about 2 months ago, but found I didn't care.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Finally picked up FO4. Was hoping they would have the GOTY Edition, but when the initial pack came up on Sale for $15 during the 4 July sale, I couldn't pass it up. Will just wait for the Halloween sale to pick up the rest. Dang the original game file is massive. 24.1 GB. Could be worse though. D00M's file pack is about 100GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


doom is like 66gb, n that's due to all of the audio. They put a ton of effort into something no one really notices. The music is nearly completely in queue with you killing stuffs.

uhg, i wish I would'a paid that price for fallout 4, i only got maybe 25-30 hours into it before getting bored.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure my 5770 idn't strong enough to run this game. Setup couldn't find the card, so set everything to Light settings. 6870 likely won't be strong enough either. So RX480 it is. Sadly it's blocked, and my Dell isn't yet watercooled, though I have most of the parts for that. So I geddawait.









~Ceadder


----------



## opt33

I figured out how to fix 1 annoying bug and avoid the 2 major gamebreaking bugs in this game. Have played 2380 hours on survival, only finished game 3 times out of 140+ starts, as I restart if I am killed once for any reason or run into a nonfixable bug (though last 50 restarts I know how to avoid/fix bugs). I have no mods and can not use console commands since on survival.

The one annoying bug: Dogmeat wont enter vault 111 with you to get cyrolater.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This happens in about 1 in 8 playthroughs (out of 140+ starts). This is easily fixable on the fly, you just have to:
step 1) tell dogmeat to "go here" (here is by the large containers off the platform see pic, dont tell dog to stay, just "go here"). step 2 push elevator button. step 3 get on elevator make sure dogmeat doesnt move. He will now be in the vault, even if last 5 tries he would not go in the vault. If not you pointed to wrong spot, try a little further from platform, it will work. Out of 15 times I have had this repeatable bug, all 15 times I can get dogmeat into vault by having him go to one location.




Game breaking bug 1: Emogene takes a lover.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This bug seems to be either triggered or not triggered when you spawn Edward. Each time you enter Dugout inn/or other bar, the Third Rail, or Bunkerhill at level 10 or higher, Edward is spawned and the bug is either triggered or not. So you dont enter these 3 areas after level 9, unless you have an immediate prior save AND you are ready to do emogene takes a lover...so if bugged you can go back before bug occurs and repeat until bug does not occur, and you only lose 30 minutes. EDIT: I actually got emogene to work at level 12. Im wondering if part of the issue is skipping any dialogue in that mission or timing issue. I did not exhaust all dialogue, but I didnt skip any dialogue in that entire mission. I spoke to edward at level 10 in bunkerhill and passed the speech check. I didnt skip any speech talking to jack or in third rail. Then went to amphitheater, used high charisma (grape mentats) and passed speech check, and the marker showed up in room, and she was there. I also saved game (slept at goodneighbor hotel) after each step so timing was different. My first save in that same play was bugged, so either got lucky second time, or skipping dialogue or timing can bug it out.



Game breaking bug 2: Check your fire we have hostiles, bos bug.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This bug is triggered or not triggered each time you hear the gunfire in distance, ie pass close enough to start the scenario. I always pass by 1 time (and in 140 plays have triggered the bug only 2x on first pass, requiring restart), but I never pass by a second time without 1) saving first before triggering gunfire AND 2) go and play that mission. I have had the bug occur 5x on that second approach, out of 140, but those 5 fixable by restarting save just prior to reaching the area to trigger the gunfire/mission. On those 5, the second save play worked each time.



just in case anyone is still playing game from start....though I would share.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Hi guys, I'm curious to know if any of you have experience with running the game at 4k? I recently upgraded my monitor, but am currently only running the game at 1080p since my GPU is to weak, though I'm looking at changing that one out once Vega is actually in stores and reviews show if it's worth it or not.

In that regard, how is this game running on a GTX1080 in 4k (supposedly where the RX vega is performance wise)? How about 1080Ti or Titan Xp mkI? My monitor has freesync and not g-sync so I'm inclined to go for Vega, but if 1080 performance is problematic then I may bite the bullet and go for a 1080ti.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm curious to know if any of you have experience with running the game at 4k? I recently upgraded my monitor, but am currently only running the game at 1080p since my GPU is to weak, though I'm looking at changing that one out once Vega is actually in stores and reviews show if it's worth it or not.
> 
> In that regard, how is this game running on a GTX1080 in 4k (supposedly where the RX vega is performance wise)? How about 1080Ti or Titan Xp mkI? My monitor has freesync and not g-sync so I'm inclined to go for Vega, but if 1080 performance is problematic then I may bite the bullet and go for a 1080ti.


I run 4K on a 1080 Ti.

Everything is maxed except for god rays (minimum) and shadow distance (medium).

Higher god rays bring nothing really better visually. Shadow distance performance is determined by cpu not gpu. A 4770k oc'd to 4.5 has trouble in places with shadow distance any higher.

And I should note fps beyond 60 is pointless. The game physics are tied to fps and over 60 causes problems.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I run 4K on a 1080 Ti.
> 
> Everything is maxed except for god rays (minimum) and shadow distance (medium).
> 
> Higher god rays bring nothing really better visually. Shadow distance performance is determined by cpu not gpu. A 4770k oc'd to 4.5 has trouble in places with shadow distance any higher.
> 
> And I should note fps beyond 60 is pointless. The game physics are tied to fps and over 60 causes problems.


Sounds quite similar to the settings that I'm currently running on my 7950, though that is in on 1080p and not 4k (only games I can reliably run inn 4k is EU4 and similar games). Any idea how a regular 1080 would perform in this game? I'm suspecting that I would be looking at closer to 40-50fps rather than 60, but I'm also unsure as to how the 1080ti performs as not many people actually include this game in reviews (and sure as hell not with mods).


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Finally picked up FO4. Was hoping they would have the GOTY Edition, but when the initial pack came up on Sale for $15 during the 4 July sale, I couldn't pass it up. Will just wait for the Halloween sale to pick up the rest. Dang the original game file is massive. 24.1 GB. Could be worse though. D00M's file pack is about 100GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


after all the DLC and high resolution texture pack its around 93gb. That's a dent on SSD's and moving it around on your ssd's/hd's with steam I'm sure you would have to download again a big chunk of it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Sounds quite similar to the settings that I'm currently running on my 7950, though that is in on 1080p and not 4k (only games I can reliably run inn 4k is EU4 and similar games). Any idea how a regular 1080 would perform in this game? I'm suspecting that I would be looking at closer to 40-50fps rather than 60, but I'm also unsure as to how the 1080ti performs as not many people actually include this game in reviews (and sure as hell not with mods).


When I had the 1080 in, I had to set ambient occlusion to normal instead of hbao+ and lighting to medium to get 60 fps.

hbao+ is quite demanding in FO4.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> When I had the 1080 in, I had to set ambient occlusion to normal instead of hbao+ and lighting to medium to get 60 fps.
> 
> hbao+ is quite demanding in FO4.


I see..., thank you for indulging me. Considering the type of games I play and that my only real concern was Fallout 4 I'm no longer worried about performance from a 1080/Vega, I play on a 60hz IPS panel (need the colour accuracy) after all so I'm not overly worried about not having a sustained FPS above 60.


----------



## pez

When I had a 4K display for the short period of time, I also had 1080s in SLI. It was the only res that I could get to actually make both GPUs run full tilt with settings maxed. Ran great and I think tweaking God rays and shadows kept it over 60FPS constantly in downtown Boston and in Diamond City. Not to mention the game is quite beautiful in 4K







.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Finally picked up FO4. Was hoping they would have the GOTY Edition, but when the initial pack came up on Sale for $15 during the 4 July sale, I couldn't pass it up. Will just wait for the Halloween sale to pick up the rest. Dang the original game file is massive. 24.1 GB. Could be worse though. D00M's file pack is about 100GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


24GB = massive? Jeez I can download that in 10 minutes...


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 24GB = massive? Jeez I can download that in 10 minutes...


Trouble is that with a game like this one you kind of have to run it from an SSD (loading times are horrible otherwise), and while SSD prices per GB has lowered significantly game sizes has also grown quite significantly over the years. I mean, as he mentioned Doom at 100GB is insane and would cover about 1/3-1/2 of the common 256GB SSD size. Still I do remember getting a second SSD just to run New Vegas with a ton of mods a couple of years ago, I think I passed 100gb in file size for that game alone


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When I had a 4K display for the short period of time, I also had 1080s in SLI. It was the only res that I could get to actually make both GPUs run full tilt with settings maxed. Ran great and I think tweaking God rays and shadows kept it over 60FPS constantly in downtown Boston and in Diamond City. Not to mention the game is quite beautiful in 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this reminds me of playing ARMA 3 on my OG Titans. I HAD to crank the res scaler up to make the game run smooth


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this reminds me of playing ARMA 3 on my OG Titans. I HAD to crank the res scaler up to make the game run smooth


I actually find that to be the case with a few older titles (outside of me having to tweak them to work on 21:9). Res scaling is a gift that took me way too long to discover







.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually find that to be the case with a few older titles (outside of me having to tweak them to work on 21:9). Res scaling is a gift that took me way too long to discover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Weird, why is this? Do the GPU's throttle down at lower resolutions because there's not enough load?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Weird, why is this? Do the GPU's throttle down at lower resolutions because there's not enough load?


i believe its two part, but the main thing is moving load from CPU to GPU due to increased resolution. (or so I've read, never confirmed)

also, I'd be willing to bet GPUs have some sort of best operating range.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Trouble is that with a game like this one you kind of have to run it from an SSD (loading times are horrible otherwise), and while SSD prices per GB has lowered significantly game sizes has also grown quite significantly over the years. I mean, as he mentioned Doom at 100GB is insane and would cover about 1/3-1/2 of the common 256GB SSD size. Still I do remember getting a second SSD just to run New Vegas with a ton of mods a couple of years ago, I think I passed 100gb in file size for that game alone


Get more SSDs, then. I have almost 1TB in SSD space, and is the best spent money ever.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Trouble is that with a game like this one you kind of have to run it from an SSD (loading times are horrible otherwise)


Somewhat surprising since even modded Skyrim (haven't played SE yet) loads very quickly on an HDD. I only ever had Fallout 4 installed on an SSD though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Get more SSDs, then. I have almost 1TB in SSD space, and is the best spent money ever.


I concur. I am no longer using any hard drives, all SSDs. Surprisingly my Samsung 960 Pro is actually noticeably faster loading one game, Crysis, than an 850 EVO. Haven't noticed a speed difference elsewhere.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Get more SSDs, then. I have almost 1TB in SSD space, and is the best spent money ever.


I just use windows 7 and 256 GiB of dedicated Readyboost partitions. Since I only play a few games at once it seems to work well for me.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Get more SSDs, then. I have almost 1TB in SSD space, and is the best spent money ever.


Obvious answer, I have more than 1tb of SSD storage (and I still need more). Still the point I was making was that the second you want more than 1 game installed storage space becomes problematic for a vast majority of people.

Still as long as people have a decent secondary HDD for storage then they can always use the steam backup function if internet speeds are problematic. That still doesn't solve the issue if we want to play more than 1 game in a short period of time, but I guess an extra SSD can be justified by the fact that a full priced new game title today cost about the same as a 250gb SSD.


----------



## Juicin

The only games I've ever felt the need to put on an SSD were MMO's and games like Total War series for teh campaign. Where you have constant load screens

There is no point to putting something like fallout on an SSD unless for whatever reason you're constantly quitting out of the game then loading back into the world.....

If memory serves there are no loading screens once you get onto the "map"

And even replacing all your textures with uncompressed 4k images you're not gonna bottleneck a hard drive


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> The only games I've ever felt the need to put on an SSD were MMO's and games like Total War series for teh campaign. Where you have constant load screens
> 
> There is no point to putting something like fallout on an SSD unless for whatever reason you're constantly quitting out of the game then loading back into the world.....
> 
> If memory serves there are no loading screens once you get onto the "map"
> 
> And even replacing all your textures with uncompressed 4k images you're not gonna bottleneck a hard drive


its 2017, the majority of us around here use SSD for the majority of our data, then have spinnies reserved for media.

I've got 3x 1TB raided... They're older now (older evo series) but they still fly with current firmware. First one was $600+ last one was ~$300, XD


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> its 2017, the majority of us around here use SSD for the majority of our data, then have spinnies reserved for media.
> 
> I've got 3x 1TB raided... They're older now (older evo series) but they still fly with current firmware. First one was $600+ last one was ~$300, XD


Well i get that for some games

Not one like fallout...Makes no sense


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Well i get that for some games
> 
> Not one like fallout...Makes no sense


I suppose, if space is truly an issue.

I'm sure somebody somewhere has benchmarked frametimes / variance, load times, etc on the googles.


----------



## Juicin

'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I suppose, if space is truly an issue.
> 
> I'm sure somebody somewhere has benchmarked frametimes / variance, load times, etc on the googles.


There probably is a way to bottleneck your hard drive if you get enough explosions or something

I"ve never seen that written in a mod description, but they don't know your full loadout

I guess it's believable if you stacked 20 different poorly optimized texture and effect mods it changes thing

edit - double quote


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Weird, why is this? Do the GPU's throttle down at lower resolutions because there's not enough load?


Simply put, Fallout isn't very well optimized. It took me the longest time to get it to hold 100% utilization on my Titan in downtown Boston at 21:9 1440p. Many tweaks later and it was much better. This was on a 4770k. I haven't revisited the game on PC since moving to the 7700k. I've got most of my hours into the Xbox One version, and Bethesda's poor optimization and support of modern resolution and aspect ratios has left a bitter taste in my mouth. But hey, at least I can mod it on my console


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Weird, why is this? Do the GPU's throttle down at lower resolutions because there's not enough load?
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, Fallout isn't very well optimized. It took me the longest time to get it to hold 100% utilization on my Titan in downtown Boston at 21:9 1440p. Many tweaks later and it was much better. This was on a 4770k. I haven't revisited the game on PC since moving to the 7700k. I've got most of my hours into the Xbox One version, and Bethesda's poor optimization and support of modern resolution and aspect ratios has left a bitter taste in my mouth. But hey, at least I can mod it on my console
Click to expand...

dem shadows tho....

It is hard to get FO4 to run like butter, and compromises must be made. Overclocking RAM and Cache along with CPU was a decent boost for me. One of the few games that actually show improved fps with memory bandwidth.


----------



## Chargeit

Fallout 4 always ran well for me. Drop god rays down a notch and shadows if it gives you problems. I found a few spots that nothing would stop the fps from dropping but not enough to interfere with game play. I haven't been everywhere in the game but I've got something like 140 hours in it.

I think a game preforming poorly and someone obsessing over numbers are two very different things.

*There's some jank to FO4 no doubt but I never found it as bad as some would make it out to be. Though I did most of my playing with a 4790k and 16gb 2400 cl10 ram so I didn't get drops in places like Diamond City.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Fallout 4 always ran well for me. Drop god rays down a notch and shadows if it gives you problems. I found a few spots that nothing would stop the fps from dropping but not enough to interfere with game play. I haven't been everywhere in the game but I've got something like 140 hours in it.
> 
> I think a game preforming poorly and someone obsessing over numbers are two very different things.
> 
> *There's some jank to FO4 no doubt but I never found it as bad as some would make it out to be. Though I did most of my playing with a 4790k and 16gb 2400 cl10 ram so I didn't get drops in places like Diamond City.


The main issue with Fallout 4 is that what you get in terms of graphics and physics doesn't really justify the performance that you need to run it. Still the rest of the game is so worth it for me, but I totally understand why people may be crapping on Fo4. As for where the game lags most, it depends on the settings (if shadows are set high then down-town Boston) but for the most part I find that anything with lots of nature and water drops frames on my current setup (HD7950 @1200Mhz). Also anywhere with lots and lots of characters needs a ton of power, but that is a given.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Fallout 4 always ran well for me. Drop god rays down a notch and shadows if it gives you problems. I found a few spots that nothing would stop the fps from dropping but not enough to interfere with game play. I haven't been everywhere in the game but I've got something like 140 hours in it.
> 
> I think a game preforming poorly and someone obsessing over numbers are two very different things.
> 
> *There's some jank to FO4 no doubt but I never found it as bad as some would make it out to be. Though I did most of my playing with a 4790k and 16gb 2400 cl10 ram so I didn't get drops in places like Diamond City.


A game that runs at 100+ FPS in about 80% of the map, but drops to 60-70FPS in Diamond City and then somehow tanks to mid-40s in downtown Boston isn't really 'obsessing over numbers'. With the tweaks I made, it ran at 80+ everywhere afterwards. I'm not even the only person making this complaint.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Got my 1080Ti SC in the mail yesterday, and after doing some benchmarks in Metro LL and Rise of the Tomb raider (some of the few games I own with dedicated benchmarks) I saw from 2-4 times the performance in non memory restrained tasks over my 7950. So I set my Fo4 settings to ultra and 4k and figured In would start playing, and while it was smooth (sometimes with screen tearing, meaning 60+ fps) it was erratic, and after a bit I noticed that it just lagged to much. Keep in mind that this was just during the character creation, and due to the massive lag I actually had to turn the game off to do some tweaking.

Any clues as to what settings are good to turn down? I'm disabling AA, and turning shadow distance and god rays down. Anything else that tends to be good?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Got my 1080Ti SC in the mail yesterday, and after doing some benchmarks in Metro LL and Rise of the Tomb raider (some of the few games I own with dedicated benchmarks) I saw from 2-4 times the performance in non memory restrained tasks over my 7950. So I set my Fo4 settings to ultra and 4k and figured In would start playing, and while it was smooth (sometimes with screen tearing, meaning 60+ fps) it was erratic, and after a bit I noticed that it just lagged to much. Keep in mind that this was just during the character creation, and due to the massive lag I actually had to turn the game off to do some tweaking.
> 
> Any clues as to what settings are good to turn down? I'm disabling AA, and turning shadow distance and god rays down. Anything else that tends to be good?


I start with the medium preset and tweak from there.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Got my 1080Ti SC in the mail yesterday, and after doing some benchmarks in Metro LL and Rise of the Tomb raider (some of the few games I own with dedicated benchmarks) I saw from 2-4 times the performance in non memory restrained tasks over my 7950. So I set my Fo4 settings to ultra and 4k and figured In would start playing, and while it was smooth (sometimes with screen tearing, meaning 60+ fps) it was erratic, and after a bit I noticed that it just lagged to much. Keep in mind that this was just during the character creation, and due to the massive lag I actually had to turn the game off to do some tweaking.
> 
> Any clues as to what settings are good to turn down? I'm disabling AA, and turning shadow distance and god rays down. Anything else that tends to be good?


Here's what I run in Fallout 4 at 4K.

Set everything to ultra.
Turn shadow detail to high.
Turn shadow distance to medium.
Godrays low.
Weapon debris off.

With this setup, you should be good for 60 fps in 99% of the game.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's what I run in Fallout 4 at 4K.
> 
> Set everything to ultra.
> Turn shadow detail to high.
> Turn shadow distance to medium.
> Godrays low.
> Weapon debris off.
> 
> With this setup, you should be good for 60 fps in 99% of the game.


Sounds good, I'll try that out. I managed to complete the character creation with the settings at ultra but AA off, god rays low and shadow distance at medium. Though going in to the house after the creation the game continues to be choppy as hell, but frequently show tearing so something isn't quite right. I'll try and see what I can do with the settings, but I have a feeling that this is going to be far less plug and play than I hoped.

Maybe I'm constantly hitting the limit for boost or something, I haven't fiddled with any OC on the card yet since I want to wait with that until I get it under water (It's not a FE card, but the EVGA SC Black edition is identical to the titan so I can use blocks made for that).

Edit: it should be mentioned that I have close to no experience with how boost functions, as my first card with any boost capabilities was my 7950, and that just flat out always ran at boost speeds.

Edit2: Yeah, it was mostly related to GPU boost, seems I'm severely thermal throttling on the stock fan curve. Making me drop from a comfortable 60FPS to a dismal 12FPS. Seems I still have a lot to learn with how this boost thing works, it's making me miss the old card where I could just set a clock and it stayed there...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Sounds good, I'll try that out. I managed to complete the character creation with the settings at ultra but AA off, god rays low and shadow distance at medium. Though going in to the house after the creation the game continues to be choppy as hell, but frequently show tearing so something isn't quite right. I'll try and see what I can do with the settings, but I have a feeling that this is going to be far less plug and play than I hoped.
> 
> Maybe I'm constantly hitting the limit for boost or something, I haven't fiddled with any OC on the card yet since I want to wait with that until I get it under water (It's not a FE card, but the EVGA SC Black edition is identical to the titan so I can use blocks made for that).
> 
> Edit: it should be mentioned that I have close to no experience with how boost functions, as my first card with any boost capabilities was my 7950, and that just flat out always ran at boost speeds.
> 
> Edit2: Yeah, it was mostly related to GPU boost, seems I'm severely thermal throttling on the stock fan curve. Making me drop from a comfortable 60FPS to a dismal 12FPS. Seems I still have a lot to learn with how this boost thing works, it's making me miss the old card where I could just set a clock and it stayed there...


Go into Nvidia control panel and set to prefer maximum performance in Fallout 4.

Download Precision-X or Afterburner. Set your customer fan curve and up your temp and power limits to max.

That should take a lot of the fluctuation out of boost.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Got my 1080Ti SC in the mail yesterday, and after doing some benchmarks in Metro LL and Rise of the Tomb raider (some of the few games I own with dedicated benchmarks) I saw from 2-4 times the performance in non memory restrained tasks over my 7950. So I set my Fo4 settings to ultra and 4k and figured In would start playing, and while it was smooth (sometimes with screen tearing, meaning 60+ fps) it was erratic, and after a bit I noticed that it just lagged to much. Keep in mind that this was just during the character creation, and due to the massive lag I actually had to turn the game off to do some tweaking.
> 
> Any clues as to what settings are good to turn down? I'm disabling AA, and turning shadow distance and god rays down. Anything else that tends to be good?


What speed is your memory at? Fallout 4 might be the only game which is affected significantly by memory speed.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Go into Nvidia control panel and set to prefer maximum performance in Fallout 4.
> 
> Download Precision-X or Afterburner. Set your customer fan curve and up your temp and power limits to max.
> 
> That should take a lot of the fluctuation out of boost.


Yeah I did that, though going with an aggressive fan curve don't seem to help all that much as I had to improve air flow in the entire case (all my fans are at 100% now). While it's far from optimal I'm at the very least glad that I figured out the issue, though I didn't expect the boost to be so volatile to start with. I'm currently running EVGA Precission XOC, though I have no clue which specific software gives the best experience (I only really have experience with using Sapphire Trixx). I'll tweak the fan curve and all that to be somewhat more tolerable, but I'm glad to see that just ramping up the speed fixed the issues. It's been a long time since I had any issues with thermals on any component, but I recently moved all my components in to a different case and on AIO/air cooling as I'm rebuilding my custom loop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What speed is your memory at? Fallout 4 might be the only game which is affected significantly by memory speed.


The exact speeds are fluctuating, but I am hitting somewhere between 1850mhz and 1950mhz on the core when boost is working properly. The memory clocks seem to be fluctuating as well, but I am hitting somewhere between 1200mhz and 1400mhz when it all works. The rest of my system would be a Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3.8Ghz, and with 32gb ram @2400Mhz (I pre-ordered so I didn't know about the excellent scaling, I also stupidly went with Micron as I prefer the consistent stability that they deliver). Still, when everything works as it should I'm currently getting capped by Vsync at 60FPS, with a few dips down in to the 50s.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> The exact speeds are fluctuating, but I am hitting somewhere between 1850mhz and 1950mhz on the core when boost is working properly. The memory clocks seem to be fluctuating as well, but I am hitting somewhere between 1200mhz and 1400mhz when it all works. The rest of my system would be a Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3.8Ghz, and with 32gb ram @2400Mhz (I pre-ordered so I didn't know about the excellent scaling, I also stupidly went with Micron as I prefer the consistent stability that they deliver). Still, when everything works as it should I'm currently getting capped by Vsync at 60FPS, with a few dips down in to the 50s.


2400 MHz on your main memory (not VRAM) should be enough for Fallout 4 -- I'm not sure if Fallout 4 performance scales any further than that.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 2400 MHz on your main memory (not VRAM) should be enough for Fallout 4 -- I'm not sure if Fallout 4 performance scales any further than that.


It does, and especially so on Ryzen. Still I'm far from bottlenecked on that front even with 2400mhz memory, it seems that the graphics card was restrained when it came to air flow. So ramping up the rest of the fans in the case to 100% and setting the graphics card fans to 100% gave me a nice 58*c on the core. This isn't exactly sustainable over time though, so I can't wait until I can get it under water.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Trouble is that with a game like this one you kind of have to run it from an SSD (loading times are horrible otherwise), and while SSD prices per GB has lowered significantly game sizes has also grown quite significantly over the years. I mean, as he mentioned Doom at 100GB is insane and would cover about 1/3-1/2 of the common 256GB SSD size. Still I do remember getting a second SSD just to run New Vegas with a ton of mods a couple of years ago, I think I passed 100gb in file size for that game alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get more SSDs, then. I have almost 1TB in SSD space, and is the best spent money ever.
Click to expand...

For my antiquated 1TB USB3 drives(RAID0) 24GB is a long download. 2 days long. I agree that for SSD drives that's a small package but I only have one atm and it's strictly for OS not Steam. I will likely get another SAMSUNG EVO drive in the future but I'm kinda waiting for a good deal Black Friday style. So that won't be for a few months. And since I don't yet have my 480 up and running I am okay with not playing this game for the time being. Would love to play but my 5770 simply cannot force the game to run at a reasonable FRPS to get past the opening introduction. I have the game on my HDD, and sure I want an SSD, but I sure don't wish to pay through the nose to buy a new drive for every game I own just to get faster download speeds. That would be $3840 just for my Steam games.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For my antiquated 1TB USB3 drives(RAID0) 24GB is a long download. 2 days long. I agree that for SSD drives that's a small package but I only have one atm and it's strictly for OS not Steam. I will likely get another SAMSUNG EVO drive in the future but I'm kinda waiting for a good deal Black Friday style. So that won't be for a few months. And since I don't yet have my 480 up and running I am okay with not playing this game for the time being. Would love to play but my 5770 simply cannot force the game to run at a reasonable FRPS to get past the opening introduction. I have the game on my HDD, and sure I want an SSD, but I sure don't wish to pay through the nose to buy a new drive for every game I own just to get faster download speeds. That would be $3840 just for my Steam games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not entirely sure what you mean, is the USB3 drives actually limiting your download speeds from the internet connection? You need to reach really high speeds before that becomes an issue, though large files will always take time even with a relatively fast internet connection. Not entirely sure what you mean, so I might have misunderstood you.

also 5770 FTW







I just took one out of my brothers PC to give him a boost in performance (he got my old 7950), though that 5770 is actually a cards I got from doing RMA on my old 4870


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> For my antiquated 1TB USB3 drives(RAID0) 24GB is a long download. 2 days long. I agree that for SSD drives that's a small package but I only have one atm and it's strictly for OS not Steam. I will likely get another SAMSUNG EVO drive in the future but I'm kinda waiting for a good deal Black Friday style. So that won't be for a few months. And since I don't yet have my 480 up and running I am okay with not playing this game for the time being. Would love to play but my 5770 simply cannot force the game to run at a reasonable FRPS to get past the opening introduction. I have the game on my HDD, and sure I want an SSD, but I sure don't wish to pay through the nose to buy a new drive for every game I own just to get faster download speeds. That would be $3840 just for my Steam games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure what you mean, is the USB3 drives actually limiting your download speeds from the internet connection? You need to reach really high speeds before that becomes an issue, though large files will always take time even with a relatively fast internet connection. Not entirely sure what you mean, so I might have misunderstood you.
> 
> also 5770 FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just took one out of my brothers PC to give him a boost in performance (he got my old 7950), though that 5770 is actually a cards I got from doing RMA on my old 4870
Click to expand...

Nope the USB3 drives aren't limiting my download speed. Just saying that the 128mb stripe laid down is still slower than my 750 EVO. Not that I have even tried installing to SSD, I figure there is enough of a difference to speed things along smoother than to my 7500rpm array. Internet speed is appalling due to my location, but it has sped up somewhat due to an increase of bandwidth from CenturyLink. Still a file of 24GB or larger can take a ridiculous amount of time to download. Woulda probably taken 3 days to download without the increase in bandwidth.

Yeah I love my 5770, though I suspect I will be RMA'ing it soonish. Thankfully I have an XFX Lifetime card. Depending on the game, it black screens and I have to hard shutdown the system and power it down at the PSU in order to get my desktop. If I'm playing Skyrim it doesn't do it. But if I play Sniper Elite 3, it will blackscreen after 10 minutes of gaming. That's with the AC pumping cold air to the wall and into the door Intake for the card to draw from. Until the beginning of this Summer I had never ever had a single blackscreen episode. Thankfully we're into Polaris, so hopefully I will be able to send it in and get a 470 or 570 as replacement. Though I suspect they won't be available either due to the miners.









~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope the USB3 drives aren't limiting my download speed. Just saying that the 128mb stripe laid down is still slower than my 750 EVO. Not that I have even tried installing to SSD, I figure there is enough of a difference to speed things along smoother than to my 7500rpm array. Internet speed is appalling due to my location, but it has sped up somewhat due to an increase of bandwidth from CenturyLink. Still a file of 24GB or larger can take a ridiculous amount of time to download. Woulda probably taken 3 days to download without the increase in bandwidth.
> 
> Yeah I love my 5770, though I suspect I will be RMA'ing it soonish. Thankfully I have an XFX Lifetime card. Depending on the game, it black screens and I have to hard shutdown the system and power it down at the PSU in order to get my desktop. If I'm playing Skyrim it doesn't do it. But if I play Sniper Elite 3, it will blackscreen after 10 minutes of gaming. That's with the AC pumping cold air to the wall and into the door Intake for the card to draw from. Until the beginning of this Summer I had never ever had a single blackscreen episode. Thankfully we're into Polaris, so hopefully I will be able to send it in and get a 470 or 570 as replacement. Though I suspect they won't be available either due to the miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


If the RMA is based solely on performance then I'm sorry to say that it's far more likely that you will get an rx550 as it performs marginally better than a 5770. If it's based on the original price then a 570 or 560 might be more in line of what you would get.

As for internet speeds, I used to only have ADSL where I live, but luckily I got fiber a couple of years ago so I don't have to worry to much about that any more. Still I do remember having all my games backed up on my internal HDD for when I might want them installed on my SSD, not having proper internet makes it so you have to think of other solutions for long term. If you can afford it and you know that your internet connection won't improve any time soon I would say that a 4tb or 6tb drive (seagate or WD are the most reliable in my experience) is a good investment for storing things long term. That would at the very least let you backup games that you might consider playing again and so on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope the USB3 drives aren't limiting my download speed. Just saying that the 128mb stripe laid down is still slower than my 750 EVO. Not that I have even tried installing to SSD, I figure there is enough of a difference to speed things along smoother than to my 7500rpm array. Internet speed is appalling due to my location, but it has sped up somewhat due to an increase of bandwidth from CenturyLink. Still a file of 24GB or larger can take a ridiculous amount of time to download. Woulda probably taken 3 days to download without the increase in bandwidth.
> 
> Yeah I love my 5770, though I suspect I will be RMA'ing it soonish. Thankfully I have an XFX Lifetime card. Depending on the game, it black screens and I have to hard shutdown the system and power it down at the PSU in order to get my desktop. If I'm playing Skyrim it doesn't do it. But if I play Sniper Elite 3, it will blackscreen after 10 minutes of gaming. That's with the AC pumping cold air to the wall and into the door Intake for the card to draw from. Until the beginning of this Summer I had never ever had a single blackscreen episode. Thankfully we're into Polaris, so hopefully I will be able to send it in and get a 470 or 570 as replacement. Though I suspect they won't be available either due to the miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the RMA is based solely on performance then I'm sorry to say that it's far more likely that you will get an rx550 as it performs marginally better than a 5770. If it's based on the original price then a 570 or 560 might be more in line of what you would get.
> 
> As for internet speeds, I used to only have ADSL where I live, but luckily I got fiber a couple of years ago so I don't have to worry to much about that any more. Still I do remember having all my games backed up on my internal HDD for when I might want them installed on my SSD, not having proper internet makes it so you have to think of other solutions for long term. If you can afford it and you know that your internet connection won't improve any time soon I would say that a 4tb or 6tb drive (seagate or WD are the most reliable in my experience) is a good investment for storing things long term. That would at the very least let you backup games that you might consider playing again and so on.
Click to expand...

We won't be getting FO speeds any time soon here in the boonies. Even though there is FO in the ground. Still, we do get better than phone speeds and the damnable dialer noise over the piezos.









Fer sure I will be getting a bigger drive. Hitachi or WD. I won't even mess around with a Fleagate drive due to their heinous attacks on Hitachi for the sake of their bottom line. WD bought Hitachi's drive division so I know those drives are worth picking up. It was Hitachi who came up with helium filled drives and why WD picked that division up to gain access to that tech. So yeah for pure storage purposes and not OS purposes, I will stick to these two companies.









~Ceadder


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What speed is your memory at? Fallout 4 might be the only game which is affected significantly by memory speed.


It's not the "only game" to be affected by memory speed.

It's just a CPU-bound engine and thus, memory speed will make more of an impact on performance.

But it certainly isn't the only CPU-bound game out there. Not by a long shot.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am honestly not sure what is going on here, but I have noticed what is either a bug, or a side effect of many mods...but I have a unjustifiable frame rate drop when I am in workshop mode and highlight an item for scrap...I go from a locked 60 fps to steady 40 fps. Has anybody noticed any particular mod causing this issue? Its just a Tree being highlighted in orange...not exactly the most graphically intense render.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am honestly not sure what is going on here, but I have noticed what is either a bug, or a side effect of many mods...but I have a unjustifiable frame rate drop when I am in workshop mode and highlight an item for scrap...I go from a locked 60 fps to steady 40 fps. Has anybody noticed any particular mod causing this issue? Its just a Tree being highlighted in orange...not exactly the most graphically intense render.


this occurs for me when i have mods that modify the menus in workshop mode


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*


this occurs for me when i have mods that modify the menus in workshop mode[/quote]

Hmm...

I am pretty early in this play through. The only mod I have for settlements is Settlement Keywords Expanded. I dont know what type of wreckage uninstalling would do to my save game. I will do some investigating.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> this occurs for me when i have mods that modify the menus in workshop mode


Hmm...

I am pretty early in this play through. The only mod I have for settlements is Settlement Keywords Expanded. I dont know what type of wreckage uninstalling would do to my save game. I will do some investigating.[/quote]i dont think that would affect it usually the fps drops and studder for me occurs when its loading up the categories or browsing through and it renders something....


----------



## Infrasonic

Yeah... that certainly could do it.

Do you have a clean save available without the mod installed to try out?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Yeah... that certainly could do it.
> 
> Do you have a clean save available without the mod installed to try out?


Only a "clean" save from right before exiting the vault.


----------



## thegreatsquare

I have an issue with a flashing white square "artifact" on NPC head when moving towards them. Anyone have/had this issue?
It has only happened twice on the same NPC type [balding white guy] in a settlement area twice over the last 15-20hrs of playtime. Once I get close to them, I can't recreate the effect by backing off and moving in again.

Very few mods [Homemaker, Scrap everything, longer power lines, no surplus limit,plasma turrets]. Some odd standalones. ...NO NPC mods.

Should I chalk it up to FO4/mods or should I be worried about the laptop's GPU?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> I have an issue with a flashing white square "artifact" on NPC head when moving towards them. Anyone have/had this issue?
> It has only happened twice on the same NPC type [balding white guy] in a settlement area twice over the last 15-20hrs of playtime. Once I get close to them, I can't recreate the effect by backing off and moving in again.
> 
> Very few mods [Homemaker, Scrap everything, longer power lines, no surplus limit,plasma turrets]. Some odd standalones. ...NO NPC mods.
> 
> Should I chalk it up to FO4/mods or should I be worried about the laptop's GPU?


I know you said 'No NPC mods' but what about skin mods that NPC's can use?


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> I have an issue with a flashing white square "artifact" on NPC head when moving towards them. Anyone have/had this issue?
> It has only happened twice on the same NPC type [balding white guy] in a settlement area twice over the last 15-20hrs of playtime. Once I get close to them, I can't recreate the effect by backing off and moving in again.
> 
> Very few mods [Homemaker, Scrap everything, longer power lines, no surplus limit,plasma turrets]. Some odd standalones. ...NO NPC mods.
> 
> Should I chalk it up to FO4/mods or should I be worried about the laptop's GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said 'No NPC mods' but what about skin mods that NPC's can use?
Click to expand...

Nope. No NPC mods, skin mods, hair mods, clothing mods, armor mods or nude mods.


----------



## Juicin

If it's only happened twice, in a bethesda game. .. .

Shooooot you're doin fine

It's not your GPU. . . It's the game

You're good


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody else getting a bit upset over this Creation Club thing? I actually dont mind the idea...paid mods that go through the dev process and are vetted are not a bad thing...but now every time they release new items in the CC, they send an update down the pipe to Steam with a new .exe...completely breaking F4SE in the process. I dont want my game broken every time a new gun/armor/follower gets released in the CC!


----------



## Alvarado

I'm more angry that it downloads *ALL* the mods from the club even if you will never touch them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm more angry that it downloads *ALL* the mods from the club even if you will never touch them.


that's ridiculous

they should add a way to opt out of CC

Maybe disabling auto update in steam would help?


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'm more angry that it downloads *ALL* the mods from the club even if you will never touch them.


Wait...waht?!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that's ridiculous
> 
> they should add a way to opt out of CC
> 
> Maybe disabling auto update in steam would help?


In theory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Wait...waht?!


Yeah.... though reports say the last update which added some DOOM armor didn't get forced downloaded. Anyway if you have it installed check the data folder you should see loads of ba2 files that have the same names as the creation club "mods"


----------



## skupples

stealing procuring other people's content & selling it.

classy.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> stealing procuring other people's content & selling it.
> 
> classy.


Well, at least they have managed to keep all content that is from other games in house. Either way, I'm pissed that Bethesda keep making f4se invalid for stupid stuff that I won't use.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> Well, at least they have managed to keep all content that is from other games in house. Either way, I'm pissed that Bethesda keep making f4se invalid for stupid stuff that I won't use.


What's even worse is the fact that even if you like Fallout 4 the way it is you don't have any choice but to update it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What's even worse is the fact that even if you like Fallout 4 the way it is you don't have any choice but to update it.


Exactly my point, it's reached a point where I seriously am considering cracking the game just so that I don't get the automatic updates that steam pushes on us.


----------



## Infrasonic

Can't one disable updates per game in Steam?

I know I had to do that with Kerbal Space Program. Each new update would usually break mods and/or savegames.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Can't one disable updates per game in Steam?
> 
> I know I had to do that with Kerbal Space Program. Each new update would usually break mods and/or savegames.


You used to be able to do that, but now the only option is to only enable it on start-up and just always be off-line whenever playing the game.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> You used to be able to do that, but now the only option is to only enable it on start-up and just always be off-line whenever playing the game.


Whenever you eventually do go on-line with Steam it won't forget to update all your games -- once the process of updating has been started I don't think it can be stopped either,


----------



## Ceadderman

Seems to me that it's Steam and not Bethesda that is the issue here. Steam needs to get back to personal settings console mentality. Remember when you could update GPU drivers or find them and install them through Steam? Now? Nope.

~Ceadder


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Whenever you eventually do go on-line with Steam it won't forget to update all your games -- once the process of updating has been started I don't think it can be stopped either,


I know, so you have to constantly be off-line, which is just not a viable solution. Though if the game is set to "only check for updates when starting" or whatever it's named it won't update when you go online as far as I know. You just have to make sure to never check for updates I guess.

Still, it's not a solution that I'm particularly fond off. Especially since I always forget to do it.

Edit: It seems F4SE has been updated for the new patch

here is the site link and the direct download link

Now I just need to figure out which files I need to back up for any future stupid updates from Bethesda.


----------



## inedenimadam

Fallout 4 Auto .exe backup mod. Brilliant, because it sucks having to hit google to see if F4SE is borked before I launch steam. Not my mod, but still promoting it.

Fallout4.exe Auto-Backup


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fallout 4 Auto .exe backup mod. Brilliant, because it sucks having to hit google to see if F4SE is borked before I launch steam. Not my mod, but still promoting it.
> 
> Fallout4.exe Auto-Backup


Don't get me wrong. I love the initiative that they took by making it, and I do use it myself as well. Still the problem is that it only takes a backup of the exe file and not other files that might get removed or changed with the update. The last update that was released and that introduced the cc removed a necesssary dll file for example. So it's still good practice to have a backup of all the files in the game folder as well (I don't think the data folder is neded). I still forget to do it each time though so I expect this f4se plugin to save my bacon in the near future, but it's always good to have an extra just to be safe.


----------



## 8051

When I use the escape key with the latest update of Fallout 4 it exits the game to the desktop. GTA V recently broke after a new update as well. It's things like this that have me less and less interested in gaming.


----------



## inedenimadam

Does anybody know how many power armor suits there are in game total? I have got a collection going on here. I have figured out that if I can hide behind an object, use a stealthboy, and wait for the raider in power armor to walk by...I can steal the fusion core from suit, forcing them out of the suit with the suit unscathed! Much fun, many attempts.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody know how many power armor suits there are in game total? I have got a collection going on here. I have figured out that if I can hide behind an object, use a stealthboy, and wait for the raider in power armor to walk by...I can steal the fusion core from suit, forcing them out of the suit with the suit unscathed! Much fun, many attempts.


Are you asking about actual different models of power suits or the different unique color schemes available?

Here are the actual types of Power Armor:
- Raider
- T-45
- T-51
- T-60
- X-01


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody know how many power armor suits there are in game total? I have got a collection going on here. I have figured out that if I can hide behind an object, use a stealthboy, and wait for the raider in power armor to walk by...I can steal the fusion core from suit, forcing them out of the suit with the suit unscathed! Much fun, many attempts.


5 Types an unlimited number thanks to respawns.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you asking about actual different models of power suits or the different unique color schemes available?
> 
> Here are the actual types of Power Armor:
> - Raider
> - T-45
> - T-51
> - T-60
> - X-01


What about with paint? Wait shouldn't I be looking at the wiki, I haven't had chance to complete it yet and my pc seems to not letting me enable SLI.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does anybody know how many power armor suits there are in game total? I have got a collection going on here. I have figured out that if I can hide behind an object, use a stealthboy, and wait for the raider in power armor to walk by...I can steal the fusion core from suit, forcing them out of the suit with the suit unscathed! Much fun, many attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Types an unlimited number thanks to respawns.
Click to expand...

Meh, I guess my little collection is not so impressive then! Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> my pc seems to not letting me enable SLI.


If you have it turned on in NVCP, you should be able to use the default profile with SLI. No configuration necessary. You do need to be playing in fullscreen though. Unless your drivers are super outdated...then you may want to update, as SLI was not working at launch.


----------



## Asisvenia

I played Fallout 3 and I found it to be extremely boring, it is not the type of game I play. Animations seem robotic and something from 2000-2001







that doesn't make sense in the present. Level designs were ludicrous and voice acting was bad. So, do I need to try Fallout 4 ? Probably no.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> I played Fallout 3 and I found it to be extremely boring, it is not the type of game I play. Animations seem robotic and something from 2000-2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make sense in the present. Level designs were ludicrous and voice acting was bad. So, do I need to try Fallout 4 ? Probably no.


What's wrong with the level design? Also it's funny that you said the animations are 2000-2001 quality; I was going to say they weren't, but comparing it to cutting edge 2003-2004 games like Unreal II (2003), HL2 (2004), yeah it's worse than those. Not that important but that is funny.


----------



## Ceadderman

I have no problem with the level design. I rather hate games that become easier the higher in level you get. That was one thing that I think Bethesda actually does better than other developers.

As far as their robot movements? Bear in mind that this is a franchise set in the 50s'. If you've ever come across the toy robots from that era they sure weren't smooth operating, except for the spinning torso ones. Watch "Lost in Space" for circa references.

DANGER YOUNG WILL ROBINSON! DANGER!









~Ceadder


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> I played Fallout 3 and I found it to be extremely boring, it is not the type of game I play. Animations seem robotic and something from 2000-2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make sense in the present. Level designs were ludicrous and voice acting was bad. So, do I need to try Fallout 4 ? Probably no.


Fallout 4 looks a little bit too pristine to be a post-apocalyptic nuclear setting -- especially after 200 years have passed.

When you level up in Fallout 4 and gain access to all the various armor upgrades and legendary weapons and a similarly equipped companion you become unstoppable -- except maybe to nuclear weapons and the super mutant behemoths.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> I played Fallout 3 and I found it to be extremely boring, it is not the type of game I play. Animations seem robotic and something from 2000-2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't make sense in the present. Level designs were ludicrous and voice acting was bad. So, do I need to try Fallout 4 ? Probably no.


So ultimately you came here....why?

And if anything, Fallout 3 voice acting was pretty decent. New Vegas however...


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So ultimately you came here....why?
> 
> And if anything, Fallout 3 voice acting was pretty decent. New Vegas however...


The British actor who played the robotic president was great, so was the other British actor who played the father.


----------



## pez

The American narrator and Three Dog voice personality were good, too....so k?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The American narrator and Three Dog voice personality were good, too....so k?


The voice actor for Three Dog was good. The American narrator (the actor who played Hellboys) only spoke a couple lines at the beginning of the game?


----------



## tristanbear

I didn't have an issue with the voice acting in New Vegas.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I didn't have an issue with the voice acting in New Vegas.


New Vegas was fine, but there were enough cringy ones in there that could make you forget about the good ones. Notably in the DLC with Daniel and the tribes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> New Vegas was fine, but there were enough cringy ones in there that could make you forget about the good ones. Notably in the DLC with Daniel and the tribes.


That DLC is best not played for other, bigger reasons anyway. Outside of that, the good voice acting certainly outweighs the bad in New Vegas.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That DLC is best not played for other, bigger reasons anyway. Outside of that, the good voice acting certainly outweighs the bad in New Vegas.


Why's that? The story alone for that DLC is actually pretty great, IMO.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Why's that? The story alone for that DLC is actually pretty great, IMO.


Content is far too spread out making it really boring I think. Lots of nothingness.


----------



## Infrasonic

I LOVED New Vegas but honestly didn't enjoy ANY of the DLC for it. Same could be said for FO3 (and I own all them for FO4 but haven't played them yet....sigh).

They just feel tacked on. I don't know. Maybe it has something to do with being a separate "instance" and that they are never really apart of the actual NV game world.

I do like integrating content from DLC's though. That's usually the only reason I bought them. For full compatibility and features.

Each time I dip in here or read stuff about FO4 I feel like not wanting to play it. Installing mods felt like a real PITA for whatever reason in FO4 compared to earlier Bethesda games. I really want to get back into after building this computer but I just ... can't. I don't know if it's the game itself or what. I need to make a modded "starter" character I think. Seriously can not be bothered to start all over and level up to 10-15 when it starts becoming enjoyable.

Yup. Gonna have to do some cheat-y beginning stuff to get back in fully, methinks.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I LOVED New Vegas but honestly didn't enjoy ANY of the DLC for it. Same could be said for FO3 (and I own all them for FO4 but haven't played them yet....sigh).
> 
> They just feel tacked on. I don't know. Maybe it has something to do with being a separate "instance" and that they are never really apart of the actual NV game world.
> 
> I do like integrating content from DLC's though. That's usually the only reason I bought them. For full compatibility and features.
> 
> Each time I dip in here or read stuff about FO4 I feel like not wanting to play it. Installing mods felt like a real PITA for whatever reason in FO4 compared to earlier Bethesda games. I really want to get back into after building this computer but I just ... can't. I don't know if it's the game itself or what. I need to make a modded "starter" character I think. Seriously can not be bothered to start all over and level up to 10-15 when it starts becoming enjoyable.
> 
> Yup. Gonna have to do some cheat-y beginning stuff to get back in fully, methinks.


What.....but but..... Lonesome Road...


----------



## Infrasonic

All I can say is that... I don't even remember it.

Having said that, I'm more inclined to go back and play NV (than FO4) at the moment. So maybe it just needs a revisit.

The rest... meh. Memorable dialog and characters, maybe but the quests and maps sucked aise.


----------



## Infrasonic

I have to admit and be honest, I don't take kindly to "quests" that start off by stripping me of all my inventory and having limited, linear missions.

Not in an open world game. Nope. That stuff makes my penis soft.


----------



## pez

Yeah FO:NV was the better game between it and FO3, IMO. I thought the DLC was fantastic. Strangely, I feel like FO:4s DLC so far is better than it's base-game...and I didn't expect to like it as much.


----------



## inedenimadam

wasn't there a better method to increase distant detail instead of using ugrids?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah FO:NV was the better game between it and FO3, IMO. I thought the DLC was fantastic. Strangely, I feel like FO:4s DLC so far is better than it's base-game...and I didn't expect to like it as much.


That's normal Bethesda. The base game's story is meh then for whatever reason they release a DLC an show they can write.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah FO:NV was the better game between it and FO3, IMO. I thought the DLC was fantastic. Strangely, I feel like FO:4s DLC so far is better than it's base-game...and I didn't expect to like it as much.
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal Bethesda. The base game's story is meh then for whatever reason they release a DLC an show they can write.
Click to expand...

That's Bethesda inspired modders. That's what the DLC is actually.

As far as the quip that the spread out nature of the mods? Not you specificallt here, quick travel takes a lot of the boredom out of it.

I like the DLC for the most part, but I *NEVER* pay top dollar for them either. I wait for the DLC to go on sale and then I buy it. I will play the vanilla game, get all the locations mapped out by exploring then buy DLC and play it all. Stripped of your gear? Make sure to stow everything you don't need to carry and avoid that headache with a well thought out stockpile or two or how many ever you believe you need. Weapons break so having an extra laying around is handy.









~Ceadder


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That's normal Bethesda. The base game's story is meh then for whatever reason *they release a DLC an show they can write.*


Well, that's still going a bit too far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> That's Bethesda inspired modders. That's what the DLC is actually.
> 
> As far as the quip that the spread out nature of the mods? Not you specificallt here, quick travel takes a lot of the boredom out of it.
> 
> I like the DLC for the most part, but I *NEVER* pay top dollar for them either. I wait for the DLC to go on sale and then I buy it. I will play the vanilla game, get all the locations mapped out by exploring then buy DLC and play it all. Stripped of your gear? Make sure to stow everything you don't need to carry and avoid that headache with a well thought out stockpile or two or how many ever you believe you need. Weapons break so having an extra laying around is handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


As you suggested, you get all the gear back afterwards. Also if that's a concern then I'd recommend doing some of the DLC really early in the game before you have a bunch of nice stuff. I played Dead Money for the first time at very low level, on the hardest difficulty + Hardcore mode + mods. It was brutal.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well, that's still going a bit too far.


Compare Far Harbor to the vanilla game sure its not up to the same level as something that Obsidian can put out but its still miles better than the vanilla main quest line.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Compare Far Harbor to the vanilla game sure its not up to the same level as something that Obsidian can put out but its still miles better than the vanilla main quest line.


That's because the writing int he main quest is bad

Not that Far Harbor is some masterpiece

Not to mention they're making a game narrative. . . .which is really my main problem with their stories. They are terrible examples of waht an RPG could and should be.

Designing multiple paths to play the story through is always going to be more work. The people at Bethesda are unbelievably stingy with resources and ambition.

Far Harbor was the bare minimum* of what I would expect from a full fallout expansion dlc.

Obsidian showed us all it's possible . . . . no reason you can do it in 2d and not 3d beyond* incompetence or lazyness


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> That's because the writing int he main quest is bad
> 
> Not that Far Harbor is some masterpiece
> 
> Not to mention they're making a game narrative. . . .which is really my main problem with their stories. They are terrible examples of waht an RPG could and should be.
> 
> Designing multiple paths to play the story through is always going to be more work. The people at Bethesda are unbelievably stingy with resources and ambition.
> 
> Far Harbor was the bare minimum* of what I would expect from a full fallout expansion dlc.
> 
> Obsidian showed us all it's possible . . . . no reason you can do it in 2d and not 3d beyond* incompetence or lazyness


Spot on. I don't disagree with Alvarado, Bethesda's DLC have been better written than the base game since Oblivion. But they have always been rather weak RPGs, Morrowind being the strongest and still not strong.

Indeed, if Obsidian under Bethesda Softworks can do it, then Bethesda should be able to do even more since they likely have more resources. Hell, Obsidian also did it several times in the past with KOTOR 2 and especially Neverwinter Nights 2 and its expansions. And Troika did it with Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines, a game for which it is said that whenever it is mentioned, at least one person reinstalls it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Spot on. I don't disagree with Alvarado, Bethesda's DLC have been better written than the base game since Oblivion. But they have always been rather weak RPGs, Morrowind being the strongest and still not strong.
> 
> Indeed, if Obsidian under Bethesda Softworks can do it, then Bethesda should be able to do even more since they likely have more resources. Hell, Obsidian also did it several times in the past with KOTOR 2 and especially Neverwinter Nights 2 and its expansions. And Troika did it with Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines, a game for which it is said that whenever it is mentioned, at least one person reinstalls it.


Yup an that's what I was trying to get at.


----------



## Infrasonic

However weak these are, compared to "other RPG's", these did something no other RPG could at the time..... get me to like RPG's.

Morrowind was the one that did it, with a lil help from Deus Ex just a couple years before.

Freedom of movement (open world), multiple choices (and their consequences) is the kind of RPG I enjoy and these games bring it. Poor writing? Sure. There is many aspects of these games that I could describe as "poor". That doesn't stop it from being an immersive and enjoyable experience. The writing quality doesn't bother me so much as the lack of actual ROLE PLAYING in these games. They are RPG by some loose definition but ... it could be a lot better.

I know you guys get that.... idk what my point is here. lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> However weak these are, compared to "other RPG's", these did something no other RPG could at the time..... get me to like RPG's.
> 
> Morrowind was the one that did it.


Good news! FO4 is essentially Morrowind with guns! Same engine with a couple updates to bring it out of the dark ages.


----------



## Infrasonic

Umm... right.

So it kinda sucks that FO4 isn't pulling me in like the last two Fallout games. Here we are, talking about other games.









I check the Nexus about every week or two. Keep an eye on whats going on these days in the modding scene. Some cool stuff but nothing that has got me wanting to start over for playthrough #2 yet.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Umm... right.
> 
> So it kinda sucks that FO4 isn't pulling me in like the last two Fallout games. Here we are, talking about other games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I check the Nexus about every week or two. Keep an eye on whats going on these days in the modding scene. Some cool stuff but nothing that has got me wanting to start over for playthrough #2 yet.


I never even finished the game, the biggest reason being that once you get all the armor upgrades and legendary weapons for both your character and your companion you're basically unstoppable, except for behemoths and enemies toting the nuclear bomb throwing weapon.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I never even finished the game, the biggest reason being that once you get all the armor upgrades and legendary weapons for both your character and your companion you're basically unstoppable, except for behemoths and enemies toting the nuclear bomb throwing weapon.


I actually never really finished it either but I got close enough. According to my friend, I was nearly at the end anyway. This was before any of the DLC had come out.

Last time I tried to get back into it was after the official Survival mode came out. It does many things I want but some that I don't. Tried it out and HATED it but I think it was a mix of some mods I was using that made it tougher than it should be. Plus, I disliked FO4 so much until I got to about lvl10 or so. Then it was better. The early weapons are terrible. Haha!

So I keep telling myself I'll start a new character. Some day...


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> I actually never really finished it either but I got close enough. According to my friend, I was nearly at the end anyway. This was before any of the DLC had come out.
> 
> Last time I tried to get back into it was after the official Survival mode came out. It does many things I want but some that I don't. Tried it out and HATED it but I think it was a mix of some mods I was using that made it tougher than it should be. Plus, I disliked FO4 so much until I got to about lvl10 or so. Then it was better. The early weapons are terrible. Haha!
> 
> So I keep telling myself I'll start a new character. Some day...


The survival mode wasn't great. I couldn't believe how often my character got thirsty or how quickly it developed into severe dehydration -- it was ludicrous. Same thing goes for starvation.

If it weren't for the endless bugs and CTD's I would say Fallout 3 was better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Good news! FO4 is essentially Morrowind with guns! Same engine with a couple updates to bring it out of the dark ages.


The engine remains outdated and it is not anywhere close to Morrowind as an RPG. Not that Morrowind is an excellent RPG, but it at least has a reputation system that greatly affects dialogue, albeit only by loading one of three presets essentially: one which makes most NPCs very talkative and friendly, one which makes them slightly suspicious of outsiders so they keep conversations short, and one in which they are rude and say hardly anything to you. This combined with the lack of forced character development help quite a bit though.


----------



## inedenimadam

You guys that haven't done a full run since launch should take a look at the Far Harbor DLC. IMO it is a better story and gameplay than the main story line.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys that haven't done a full run since launch should take a look at the Far Harbor DLC. IMO it is a better story and gameplay than the main story line.


If I ever get that far, lol. I modded the game into a Dawn of the Dead 1960s sci-fi themed sandbox. Frequently I run into NPCs who are needed for quests who have been infected and thus become a feral ghoul after they die.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If I ever get that far, lol. *I modded the game into a Dawn of the Dead 1960s sci-fi themed sandbox*. Frequently I run into NPCs who are needed for quests who have been infected and thus become a feral ghoul after they die.


Sounds way more interesting than the base game lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys that haven't done a full run since launch should take a look at the Far Harbor DLC. IMO it is a better story and gameplay than the main story line.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get that far, lol. I modded the game into a Dawn of the Dead 1960s sci-fi themed sandbox. Frequently I run into NPCs who are needed for quests who have been infected and thus become a feral ghoul after they die.
Click to expand...

Honestly, to keep things interesting...you almost have to mod it into a specific style or genre for a play through. Like...take idiot savant, never grab any INT and only use melee without VATs. The base game gets remarkably easy very early if you take most skill tree paths.

There is also a new mod and associated frame work allowing certain melee weapons to be less than lethal, so you could do a play though as a priest, or do a Zealot and only use radiation wep.

The only problem with role playing is that you always have to be the good guy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The only problem with role playing is that you always have to be the good guy.


Fallout 4 has huge problems in every area of role-playing, especially as a Fallout game. That is just one of them, the others include:



Too much forced player character development.

Not a single character attribute or skill leads to unique dialogue, so you will see the same 3-4 dialogue options per conversation every time you play. Yeah, you might be forced into being a good guy, but even then not enough variety in good guy playthroughs.

Same dialogue whether you pass or fail one of few dialogue checks, hence why I said no character attribute leads to unique dialogue.

The game world barely reacts to what you do from a role-playing perspective.
I certainly recommend all Fallout 4 players at least play New Vegas and its DLC (with mods of course), Fallout, and Fallout 2 to see what they're missing. Here are some very brief examples of real role-playing in a Fallout game. And this is just dialogue, which is only a small piece of it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys that haven't done a full run since launch should take a look at the Far Harbor DLC. IMO it is a better story and gameplay than the main story line.


You're probably right. I should take a stab at all that DLC I bought and installed and haven't played.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If I ever get that far, lol. I modded the game into a Dawn of the Dead 1960s sci-fi themed sandbox. Frequently I run into NPCs who are needed for quests who have been infected and thus become a feral ghoul after they die.


Wow. That... sounds really interesting.

That's what I love about these games, sadly, is that there is so much interesting things to do with it when modding.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys that haven't done a full run since launch should take a look at the Far Harbor DLC. IMO it is a better story and gameplay than the main story line.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get that far, lol. I modded the game into a Dawn of the Dead 1960s sci-fi themed sandbox. Frequently I run into NPCs who are needed for quests who have been infected and thus become a feral ghoul after they die.
Click to expand...

Walking Dead FO4 style!









I love the concept.









~Ceadder


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Walking Dead FO4 style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah it's not bad and certainly allows for you to bypass the good guy problem. It gets creepy at points too when you have several dozen ghouls swarming at your location so you end up taking refuge in a grocery store...only to find out there's more ghouls in there as the Ghouls from outside pour into the grocery store.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah it's not bad and certainly allows for you to bypass the good guy problem. It gets creepy at points too when you have several dozen ghouls swarming at your location so you end up taking refuge in a grocery store...only to find out there's more ghouls in there as the Ghouls from outside pour into the grocery store.


That does sound interesting.


----------



## Ceadderman

How odd is it that I can play this with a 5770? Tried to put my RX480 in my Dell but apparently there are compatibility issues at work with that. But I started this game with 5770 and so far there isn't much wrong other than the minor pixilations with facial structure when you look at someone. The wife NPC had minor pixilation on one of her eyebrows but everything else looked pretty good.









~Ceadder


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> How odd is it that I can play this with a 5770? Tried to put my RX480 in my Dell but apparently there are compatibility issues at work with that. But I started this game with 5770 and so far there isn't much wrong other than the minor pixilations with facial structure when you look at someone. The wife NPC had minor pixilation on one of her eyebrows but everything else looked pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's not really odd. Most games can run on "crappy" hardware with oddities.

Hell, I had an Acer my parents bought for me in 1998 which I used for gaming until about 2005 - and it had an onboard GPU.


----------



## DoomDash

I've been debating playing Fallout 4 again since I haven't played it since I beat it at launch. While I enjoyed the game I felt it didn't have the depth of previous titles, so I wanted to ask: What's the best way to get enjoyment out of it again starting fresh? Should I play survival? What mods would be the best to play with? ETC.

That or maybe I'll play 3, NV, then 4.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've been debating playing Fallout 4 again since I haven't played it since I beat it at launch. While I enjoyed the game I felt it didn't have the depth of previous titles, so I wanted to ask: What's the best way to get enjoyment out of it again starting fresh? Should I play survival? What mods would be the best to play with? ETC.
> 
> That or maybe I'll play 3, NV, then 4.


Survival mode is harder but it's also annoying because of the frequency with which you have to sleep and drink water.


----------



## skupples

idk if I can even call FO an RPG, same as Witcher isn't really an RPG, but at least there are slight variants in FO:4

SPG is my new term. Story Playing Game. It's similar to an RPG, but isn't actually an RPG.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've been debating playing Fallout 4 again since I haven't played it since I beat it at launch. While I enjoyed the game I felt it didn't have the depth of previous titles, so I wanted to ask: What's the best way to get enjoyment out of it again starting fresh? Should I play survival? What mods would be the best to play with? ETC.
> 
> That or maybe I'll play 3, NV, then 4.


The best way to approach Fallout 4 is to pretend it's not an RPG (because it has the least or second least role-playing of any RPG I've ever played), pretend the story doesn't exist, and play it as a survival shooter and nothing else. Use alternate start mods and hardcore survival mods and weapon addon mods.

But at that rate, might as well just play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl since it's A-Life (dynamic simulation AI) is just a revolution and a game changer in open world games, and it succeeds so well in the same areas as the modded Fallout 4 I described and more (much better shooting for instance, due to the greatly superior ballistic physics).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> idk if I can even call FO an RPG, same as Witcher isn't really an RPG, but at least there are slight variants in FO:4
> 
> SPG is my new term. Story Playing Game. It's similar to an RPG, but isn't actually an RPG.


Hah... hybrid story driven games with some RPG elements but no role-playing is an interesting genre to try and name. Granted Fallout 4 actually IS an RPG, just a horrendous one. While The Witcher games are not RPGs at all.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> But at that rate, might as well just play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl since it's A-Life (dynamic simulation AI) is just a revolution and a game changer in open world games, and it succeeds so well in the same areas as the modded Fallout 4 I described and more (much better shooting for instance, due to the greatly superior ballistic physics).
> Hah... hybrid story driven games with some RPG elements but no role-playing is an interesting genre to try and name. Granted Fallout 4 actually IS an RPG, just a horrendous one. While The Witcher games are not RPGs at all.


I remember the dead-eye Dicks that constituted the AI of the shooters in STALKER, it seemed like they could hit me and see me as long as they were in range of their weapons if I so much as showed a sliver and their accuracy with grenades made it seem like I was facing off against the outfield of the NY Yankees in the late 1990's.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I remember the dead-eye Dicks that constituted the AI of the shooters in STALKER, it seemed like they could hit me and see me as long as they were in range of their weapons if I so much as showed a sliver and their accuracy with grenades made it seem like I was facing off against the outfield of the NY Yankees in the late 1990's.


Only true of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, and even then it's extremely easy to change that by tweaking a few code files.

Call of Chernobyl isn't like that, has the most A-Life features of the franchise and by far the most advanced simulation AI ever created. This refers to how every NPC is spawned and tracked around the entire game world in either "offline" or "online" AI modes, how every AI is an actual individual and operates in accordance with the night/day cycle (Bethesda games also have this), how much the AI is able to traverse the world (unparalleled, and not just aimless travel but with a purpose, going as far as using underground sewer tunnels to hide their movements), and AI behavior and features and the many different ways they can interact with the world (unparalleled).


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Only true of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky, and even then it's extremely easy to change that by tweaking a few code files.
> 
> Call of Chernobyl isn't like that, has the most A-Life features of the franchise and by far the most advanced simulation AI ever created. This refers to how every NPC is spawned and tracked around the entire game world in either "offline" or "online" AI modes, how every AI is an actual individual and operates in accordance with the night/day cycle (Bethesda games also have this), how much the AI is able to traverse the world (unparalleled, and not just aimless travel but with a purpose, going as far as using underground sewer tunnels to hide their movements), and AI behavior and features and the many different ways they can interact with the world (unparalleled).


The Call of Pripyat grenadiers had amazing accuracy and range with their thrown grenades -- even if they couldn't see me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The Call of Pripyat grenadiers had amazing accuracy and range with their thrown grenades -- even if they couldn't see me.


Nothing amazing about their accuracy and range with thrown grenades in the 200+ hours I played. They could be accurate, but only when they knew where I was, and their range is no better than the player's in either game. With that said I don't remember what parameter(s) control this offhand.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The Call of Pripyat grenadiers had amazing accuracy and range with their thrown grenades -- even if they couldn't see me.


Nothing amazing about their accuracy lol. Clear Sky had insane accuracy, not CoP.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Nothing amazing about their accuracy lol. Clear Sky had insane accuracy, not CoP.


When you can consistently throw grenades from 100 yards away and get within a few feet of your target that is amazing. I'd like to see you do it.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> When you can consistently throw grenades from 100 yards away and get within a few feet of your target that is amazing. I'd like to see you do it.


Dont worry. Neither I nor the Call of Pripyat AI can do that. Only Clear Sky AI can do that







!









Hence my point.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Dont worry. Neither I nor the Call of Pripyat AI can do that. Only Clear Sky AI can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my point.


The Call of Chernobyl AI was clearly doing that -- on several occasions. They had arms like Goose Gossage.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The Call of Chernobyl AI was clearly doing that -- on several occasions. They had arms like Goose Gossage.


Call of Chernobyl isn't representative of unmodded Call of Pripyat. Call of Chernobyl AI USED to be like you describe, that changed in one of the versions of 1.4 however.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Call of Chernobyl isn't representative of unmodded Call of Pripyat. Call of Chernobyl AI USED to be like you describe, that changed in one of the versions of 1.4 however.


I meant Call of Pripyat.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The Call of Chernobyl AI was clearly doing that -- on several occasions. They had arms like Goose Gossage.


Something tells me you are either lying or misremembering things. They are fairly accurate, but nothing bar luck makes them THAT accurate.

Then again casual gamers dont understand luck in games either. It is always the game's fault, the developers, NEVER themselves or just bad luck...

Anyways, try CoC. It makes FO4 kinda obsolete as an experience IMHO







unlike NV.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Anyways, try CoC. It makes FO4 kinda obsolete as an experience IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlike NV.


For me its the opposite, FO4 because of the better graphics, movement, combat (though far from perfect) made FNV/stalker and games of that era obsolete. For fallout 4, I enjoy leveling up, random legend drops, and since if I die for any reason, I restart the game, it is somewhat exciting trying to make it through game and DLC without dying...so far 4x out of about 160+ starts and over 2500 hours play.

I played FNV for the first time a few weeks ago (only FO havent played), vanilla on hardcore then modded on hardcore. The story part was interesting and loved it. But even fully modded, the dated graphics and clunky movement/combat were too distracting to make if fully enjoyable. Combat was annoying and yet easy, ie neither enjoyable nor exciting.

If Fallout NV and stalker series were redone with modern graphics/engine/movement/combat, then I would agree FO4 would be obsolete, as I would be spending all my time on NV/CoC because unlike FO4 they have a purpose/story rather than just leveling up and killing everything without dying yourself. And while the mods make old games a little better, they are still dated and clunky.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> For me its the opposite, FO4 because of the better graphics, movement, combat (though far from perfect) made FNV/stalker and games of that era obsolete. For fallout 4, I enjoy leveling up, random legend drops, and since if I die for any reason, I restart the game, it is somewhat exciting trying to make it through game and DLC without dying...so far 4x out of about 160+ starts and over 2500 hours play.
> 
> I played FNV for the first time a few weeks ago (only FO havent played), vanilla on hardcore then modded on hardcore. The story part was interesting and loved it. But even fully modded, the dated graphics and clunky movement/combat were too distracting to make if fully enjoyable. Combat was annoying and yet easy, ie neither enjoyable nor exciting.
> 
> If Fallout NV and stalker series were redone with modern graphics/engine/movement/combat, then I would agree FO4 would be obsolete, as I would be spending all my time on NV/CoC because unlike FO4 they have a purpose/story rather than just leveling up and killing everything without dying yourself. And while the mods make old games a little better, they are still dated and clunky.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. isn't clunky, if anything it has more responsive and fluid movement than Fallout 4. But you are right about New Vegas in that regard.

On the other hand, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s far superior ballistics system that allows weapons to perform as they really should (and leveling up doesn't affect damage which really harms Fallout's shooting), combined with the AI most of all (I highly suggest playing *Call of Chernobyl* to see the best of this) and also item conditioning, make its combat much better than FO4 is capable of in my opinion. *Here* is a comparison table I am maintaining. And that's not even including the upcoming *GUNSLINGER* mod which is just unfair to poor lazy AAA studios. It's Fallout 4 that is dated in comparison in the most important ways.














New Vegas still has numerous advantages over Fallout 4 just as an FPS, such as the fact that it has several times as many weapons unmodded, then even more with mods, and the different types of ammunition. Fallout 4 in place has more extensive gun customization/crafting, much more mechanical fluidity as you pointed out, and then minor things like better animations and graphics.

Also a game like Fallout 4 with only superficial advantages can never make a true work of art like New Vegas obsolete.


----------



## opt33

I havent played stalker in years...that video does look enticing...Ill have to check out CoC with gunslinger (when available) and other recent mods.


----------



## pez

That does look quite good. I modded SoC before having to do a reformat of my system and somehow decided not to backup the mod files for SoC







. Seems that won't matter too much as I'd much rather wait for that mod above. I'd love to sit down and finally get into the STALKER series properly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That does look quite good. I modded SoC before having to do a reformat of my system and somehow decided not to backup the mod files for SoC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems that won't matter too much as I'd much rather wait for that mod above. I'd love to sit down and finally get into the STALKER series properly.


Another great thing about Call of Chernobyl is that it uses SoC's campaign and story, with only a few additional elements + less linearity. Though the lack of linearity means you can ruin the pace, and it doesn't have SoC's intro. So I wouldn't recommend it to those who never played the series before due to the importance of SoC's story.

I really wish someone would make a mod like GUNSLINGER for New Vegas, and I wish more games had shooting mechanics and weapon customization like that. The only other games with shooting mechanics on that level and animations not terribly far from it are Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2 and Rising Storm 2 and Customizable Weaponry 2.0 mod for Garry's Mod (which is the only game/mod with equal weapon customization, nothing else comes close).


----------



## inedenimadam

New update tonight...totally forgot to do a .exe. back up and F4SE isn't updated yet...anybody got .exe version 1.10.26.0 they can share with me via PM/email/cloudshare/etc...?

Nevermind...went ahead and pulled up the mainfest and downloaded it through steam console. Pain in the arse, but it works.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Another great thing about Call of Chernobyl is that it uses SoC's campaign and story, with only a few additional elements + less linearity. Though the lack of linearity means you can ruin the pace, and it doesn't have SoC's intro. So I wouldn't recommend it to those who never played the series before due to the importance of SoC's story.
> 
> I really wish someone would make a mod like GUNSLINGER for New Vegas, and I wish more games had shooting mechanics and weapon customization like that. The only other games with shooting mechanics on that level and animations not terribly far from it are Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2 and Rising Storm 2 and Customizable Weaponry 2.0 mod for Garry's Mod (which is the only game/mod with equal weapon customization, nothing else comes close).


Hmmm.

I forget the mod I was using for SoC prior....since I haven't actually played through SoC yet, what do you recommend as a good starting point? I know the mod I had was a pretty decent visual mod that was a single-package kinda deal.


----------



## Alvarado

Totally off-topic but why is this a thing? http://www.numskull.co.uk/fallout-4-vr-4d-candle/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Totally off-topic but why is this a thing? http://www.numskull.co.uk/fallout-4-vr-4d-candle/


$25US?!?









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Oh that's right...Fallout VR is going to be a thing....I mean if the jaggies and poor framerate won't detract you enough from the game, why not introduce this scented candle?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Totally off-topic but why is this a thing? http://www.numskull.co.uk/fallout-4-vr-4d-candle/


Kind of curious why anybody would want to burn a candle that smells of decay. I live in Florida, I can just open the front door on a hot day if I want to smell decay.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kind of curious why anybody would want to burn a candle that smells of decay. I live in Florida, I can just open the front door on a hot day if I want to smell decay.


haha, ikr? drive far enough inland, or by the right inlet & BOOM SULFUR IN YO FACE!

whenever people come to visit "what's that smell?"
me - "the smell of real florida"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kind of curious why anybody would want to burn a candle that smells of decay. I live in Florida, I can just open the front door on a hot day if I want to smell decay.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, ikr? drive far enough inland, or by the right inlet & BOOM SULFUR IN YO FACE!
> 
> whenever people come to visit "what's that smell?"
> me - "the smell of real florida"
Click to expand...

Ugh...FO5 could be set in undeveloped central flordia, and it would be terrifying. I HAAAAAAAATE Orlando, but my wife's central office is here, and she currently makes more money that I do. Hate this state...wish I was back in Washington. Orlando is just a swamp with the water pushed aside for pavement. The whole interior is a cesspool. Moved back 3 days before Irma and got rekt...barely had the power turned on just to have it off for 8 days, and like no supplies on hand or in store. One week I was kissing a glacier, breathing fresh air, and drinking bourgeois coffee ...the next I was sweating my balls off, swatting mosquitoes the size of small dogs, and eating cold cans of 'chef boyarde'.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ugh...FO5 could be set in undeveloped central flordia, and it would be terrifying. I HAAAAAAAATE Orlando, but my wife's central office is here, and she currently makes more money that I do. Hate this state...wish I was back in Washington. Orlando is just a swamp with the water pushed aside for pavement. The whole interior is a cesspool. Moved back 3 days before Irma and got rekt...barely had the power turned on just to have it off for 8 days, and like no supplies on hand or in store. One week I was kissing a glacier, breathing fresh air, and drinking bourgeois coffee ...the next I was sweating my balls off, swatting mosquitoes the size of small dogs, and eating cold cans of 'chef boyarde'.


That sounds horrible.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ugh...FO5 could be set in undeveloped central flordia, and it would be terrifying. I HAAAAAAAATE Orlando, but my wife's central office is here, and she currently makes more money that I do. Hate this state...wish I was back in Washington. Orlando is just a swamp with the water pushed aside for pavement. The whole interior is a cesspool. Moved back 3 days before Irma and got rekt...barely had the power turned on just to have it off for 8 days, and like no supplies on hand or in store. One week I was kissing a glacier, breathing fresh air, and drinking bourgeois coffee ...the next I was sweating my balls off, swatting mosquitoes the size of small dogs, and eating cold cans of 'chef boyarde'.


Isn't FL the only state in the union that doesn't have a state income tax?


----------



## skupples

yeah, it took almost 2 weeks to get our power back,and i'm in the downtown grid. they focused on infrastructure first, as there's less crime when the businesses are open.

however, we had the fire arms out 24/7, and the good ol' "you look, at least 5 of us shoot" sign out.


----------



## Ceadderman

Washington state has no Income tax either.









~Ceadder


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Washington state has no Income tax either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Moving from WA to FLA...the one thing I will give Florida: Florida tax structure is set up to mostly be subsidized by the tourist industry and to a lesser extent its people (i.e. road tolls pay for roads)...Washington's tax structure is to screw everybody out of every dime they have, then false inflate so you can really overtax everybody for everything. I would still rather be in Washington right now...It's 80 in the middle of November in swampassland.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Moving from WA to FLA...the one thing I will give Florida: Florida tax structure is set up to mostly be subsidized by the tourist industry and to a lesser extent its people (i.e. road tolls pay for roads)...Washington's tax structure is to screw everybody out of every dime they have, then false inflate so you can really overtax everybody for everything. I would still rather be in Washington right now...It's 80 in the middle of November in swampassland.


I'll bet it's a humid 80° F too. I used to work in Sylmar, CA. Temps during the summer months would regularly hit 100+° F but it wasn't that bad because it was a dry heat. I could get out of the shower soaking wet and be completely dry ten minutes later -- without using a towel to dry off.


----------



## Bahlzeron

Is anybody here good at modding?.. if so may I ask for someone to modify a mod for me? (for personal use of course)

The mod in question: Chinese Stealth Suit

It's an awesome mod, but I would like to add the Nightingale armor (yes from Skyrim) to the armor addons (add to, but not replace the Battlemaster and Wastelander armor addons) To make it easy, just give it the same stats as the Wastelander addon, but with the Nightingale skin.. so I can choose which of the three I like for different characters. Imagine a Nightingale with a PTRS hunting down Deathclaws, and super mutant behemoths
















I would do it myself, but I fail (miserably) at modding

Thanks in advance to anybody willing to take this on.


----------



## Ceadderman

Really not enjoying Fallout Shelter. It's okay at first. But then you get too many Dwellers and it becomes tedious at best.









~Ceadder


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Really not enjoying Fallout Shelter. It's okay at first. But then you get too many Dwellers and it becomes tedious at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


This was my feeling when it came out on mobile. I played it until I got about 20 settlers and then I gave up, it was just too much to keep track of, too much going on, and didn't seem to be progressing very well. Quite fun at first, but seemed like work really quickly.


----------



## prava

Hey, is the game still as bullet-spongy as it was when released? I just destroyed immersion for me, to be honest with you, when you compared it to Fallout 3 and NV. And I'm talking with end-game weapons here.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hey, is the game still as bullet-spongy as it was when released? I just destroyed immersion for me, to be honest with you, when you compared it to Fallout 3 and NV. And I'm talking with end-game weapons here.


Mods will help with this.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't get "spongy"?

I rather like Vanilla no DLC play. Until my 5770 gets too hot or my RAM fails and drops the GPU and my screen goes black forcing me to shutdown for a bit. Gonna be putting a 6870 in once I get my EK 140 CE and Vardar. I have everything else. May even swap out a couple RAM sticks and swap in my 2x8gb Watercooled Dominator sticks increasing RAM by 4gb.









It could be my page file is too small but I don't see how that would cause the GPU to drop out.
















~Ceadder


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't get "spongy"?
> 
> I rather like Vanilla no DLC play. Until my 5770 gets too hot or my RAM fails and drops the GPU and my screen goes black forcing me to shutdown for a bit. Gonna be putting a 6870 in once I get my EK 140 CE and Vardar. I have everything else. May even swap out a couple RAM sticks and swap in my 2x8gb Watercooled Dominator sticks increasing RAM by 4gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be my page file is too small but I don't see how that would cause the GPU to drop out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Spongy as in enemies take a bazillion bullets to kill which destroy game immersion and do it for no reason at all?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hey, is the game still as bullet-spongy as it was when released? I just destroyed immersion for me, to be honest with you, when you compared it to Fallout 3 and NV. And I'm talking with end-game weapons here.


in new survival mode, by level 7 I have the gun I use for the entire game, just level it up over time...enemies rarely take more than one or two shots. high level death claws can take several shots, but spongy is long gone with survival. but you can also be one or 2 shot killed by legendaries.

Im doing one of my permadeath runs, ie die once and start over, so videoing it. video below from 3:20 clearing mass fusion around level 10, most are 1-2 shots and dead.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPiQ3caY8bI

video 6:37 again 1 to few shots, no spongy at all.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vivTJdaUqHE

If you play on lower difficulties it is spongy both ways.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I don't get "spongy"?
> 
> I rather like Vanilla no DLC play. Until my 5770 gets too hot or my RAM fails and drops the GPU and my screen goes black forcing me to shutdown for a bit. Gonna be putting a 6870 in once I get my EK 140 CE and Vardar. I have everything else. May even swap out a couple RAM sticks and swap in my 2x8gb Watercooled Dominator sticks increasing RAM by 4gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be my page file is too small but I don't see how that would cause the GPU to drop out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spongy as in enemies take a bazillion bullets to kill which destroy game immersion and do it for no reason at all?
Click to expand...

Ahhh, I haven't noticed that too much. Yeah it happens on occasion, but I have Gun Nut 3 and the Assassin's Recon Suppressed 10mm that I fall back to if I get in those situations should they be humans. I like Stealth weapons sooooooo much. I will have to screenshot my weapons kit that I explore with when I get back to playing.
















~Ceadder


----------



## pez

If anything I thought this game took way too few shots to kill compared to previous FO titles. Outside of the Sentry Bots, everything else dies in 2-3 hits with 'The Deliverer'.


----------



## Infrasonic

Depends on what level we are talking about.

This game is pure nightmare full of bullet sponges early on. Then it eventually gets to the point where everyone will die in one or two shots.


----------



## boredgunner

Early level enemies at higher difficulties are more bullet spongey than enemies in every other Fallout game. But like the others (especially the other Fallout action games) you will eventually get to a point where most things die quickly, if you focus on guns.


----------



## pez

I guess since I'm a FPS gamer at heart, I focus on guns in every title and don't really run into the issue. Point in case:

Fallout 3 and NV required something serious to take down a Deathclaw before a certain level.....say like 15 or so. But in 4, they give you power armor and a minigun that eats right through the Deathclaw in the beginning mission(s). Even with normal guns I find them to be a bit frail.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess since I'm a FPS gamer at heart, I focus on guns in every title and don't really run into the issue. Point in case:
> 
> Fallout 3 and NV required something serious to take down a Deathclaw before a certain level.....say like 15 or so. But in 4, they give you power armor and a minigun that eats right through the Deathclaw in the beginning mission(s). Even with normal guns I find them to be a bit frail.


Yeah, but compare higher level Raiders at very low level in FO4, to the equivalent in FO3 and New Vegas. In New Vegas, with a semi-decent gun like the weathered 10mm pistol, you can take out elite Raider equivalents with only a few headshots, but in FO4 the equivalent would take all day.


----------



## pez

This is true. I guess I never found raiders too hard in general. I'd say the hardest enemies I had faced were the Yao Guai in FO4. They seem to take place of the old Deathclaws. Idk, I never found Fallout to be any more spongy than other RPGs.


----------



## opt33

With the overseer guardian (2 shot combat rifle) easily obtainable at level 6 and changed to reflex circle sight for quick aiming, there is nothing I cant kill very quickly, regardless of enemies level...I wouldnt call any enemy spongy with it.

If using handguns, then yeah some enemies can take all day, hence dont use handguns past level 5. By level 11, Im doing 150 damage per shot, ie same damage as vanilla missile launcher. Just finished the game on survival, have all 29 vids, never died once, and pretty much easily killed everything in my path from level 7 on. The only challenge is I can be also be one shot killed with some legendaries or one swat killed by legendaries yao gui or get swarmed with legendary gouls, all it takes is one lapse in concentration and surprise the wrong legendary animal.

edit: Also the way armor works in this game, 150 damage per shot can do much more than 3x damage as 50 damage per shot. So handguns on armored enemies can be very spongy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is true. I guess I never found raiders too hard in general. I'd say the hardest enemies I had faced were the Yao Guai in FO4. They seem to take place of the old Deathclaws. Idk, I never found Fallout to be any more spongy than other RPGs.


There aren't many other RPGs with FPS gameplay, which is why it stands out more in Fallout 3 through 4. This is actually something that has irked me with these games too, and I think Deus Ex has the better approach; leveling up shouldn't magically affect damage output of your weapons, it should instead affect shooter accuracy as it simulates your character getting better at shooting.


----------



## opt33

agreed, that would have been a better way. By the time I get to the glowing sea Im doing 450+ damage per shot at that level, sometimes feel like starting over then


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There aren't many other RPGs with FPS gameplay, which is why it stands out more in Fallout 3 through 4. This is actually something that has irked me with these games too, and I think Deus Ex has the better approach; leveling up shouldn't magically affect damage output of your weapons, it should instead affect shooter accuracy as it simulates your character getting better at shooting.


I could actually get really down with that idea as well. I believe you were part of the discussion in regards to NV before, but I'd rather have NV's gun diversity and that type of system in regards to the gunplay versus how it is now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well...anybody else still playing?


----------



## Eusbwoa18

Still playing. I'm one of those completionist nuts though. Need to get all the bobbleheads, magazines, etc...

I also like building settlements. Kinda like sim city with the right mods.

Fallout 76 looks interesting. If it's a DLC, I hope it doesn't have texture bugs like NW had. Annoying to have to find a new mod to play content.


----------



## Eusbwoa18

*Guns vs. Tech weapons*

One thing I did notice is that the tech weapons like the RailGun and the Plasma Rifle have much higher damage potential than a pistol or rifle when modified. 

I'd like to be able to play thru using a combat rifle or something but you really can't if you want to one shot enemies at the higher levels. Railgun with a scope and a suppressor FTW.




boredgunner said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess since I'm a FPS gamer at heart, I focus on guns in every title and don't really run into the issue. Point in case:
> 
> Fallout 3 and NV required something serious to take down a Deathclaw before a certain level.....say like 15 or so. But in 4, they give you power armor and a minigun that eats right through the Deathclaw in the beginning mission(s). Even with normal guns I find them to be a bit frail.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but compare higher level Raiders at very low level in FO4, to the equivalent in FO3 and New Vegas. In New Vegas, with a semi-decent gun like the weathered 10mm pistol, you can take out elite Raider equivalents with only a few headshots, but in FO4 the equivalent would take all day.


----------



## pez

I actually need to finish my first play through on this game. I'll actually end up doing so on my Xbox, but I should have some time next week to start it back up again. I'm crossing my fingers that Fallout 76 surprises me...for the better .


----------



## Solohuman

Still playing. Have over 1K hrs on steam. 
Only PC gaming I like are open world, non-linear with lots of options for how one plays it through with less than 10 mods.
So far Skyrim & FO4, both with all DLCs are the go as far as I'm concerned. 
Hard to beat Bethesda!


----------



## inedenimadam

I am doing a heavily VATS based playthrough with an almost black and white .enb with a steam controller from the couch. I can't hit the broad side of a barn without VATS...which makes it an interesting ordeal when I run out of AP.



Some diamond city action. 



Edit to add: we really need to get image uploading working here, this compression crap hosting at random sites stinks.


----------



## MonarchX

I decided to give F4 another try after upgrading my rig, but I can't seem to load both plugin mods and loose file mods at the same time. If I select/tick next to all listed plugin mods in Main Menu Mods section, then loose-file-only mods, such as Vivid Landscape, do not load. If I reset everything, then, as a default, some of the plugin mods in Main Menu Mods section are not selected/ticked (yet others are), in which case loose-file-only mods like Vivid Landscape, do load, but Enhanced Metal Crates / Luxor8071's HD Texture Pack don't...


I already created Fallout4Custom.ini with:
[Archive]
bInvalidateOlderFiles=1
sResourceDataDirsFinal=

My DLCList.txt content (direct copy/paste):
DLCCoast.esm
DLCNukaWorld.esm
DLCRobot.esm
DLCUltraHighResolution.esm
DLCworkshop01.esm
DLCworkshop02.esm
DLCworkshop03.esm
Dynamic Lights and shadows Overhaul.esp
Enhanced Metal Crates.esp
FO4 Landscape Overhaul.esp
HDReworkedProjectRevised.esp
Interior - Buildings and Industrial HD.esp
Luxor8071's HD Texture Pack AIO Pt1.esp
Luxor8071's HD Texture Pack AIO Pt2.esp
PA-Skins.esp
Project Reality Footsteps FO4.esp
The Eyes of Beauty Looking Stranger.esp
The Eyes Of Beauty.esp
UltraInteriorLighting.esp
Unofficial Fallout 4 Patch.esp
ValiusHDTextures4K.esp
VUWR.esp

My Plugins.txt content (direct copy/paste):
*Unofficial Fallout 4 Patch.esp
*HDReworkedProjectRevised.esp
*The Eyes of Beauty Looking Stranger.esp
*The Eyes Of Beauty.esp
*UltraInteriorLighting.esp
*Interior - Buildings and Industrial HD.esp
*Project Reality Footsteps FO4.esp
*Dynamic Lights and shadows Overhaul.esp
*PA-Skins.esp
*VUWR.esp

Last time I played the game was back when it was just released and I don't remember there being DLCList.txt, only Plugins.txt. 
- What's the difference between the two? 
- How can I make both plugin-based and loose-file-based mods work together?
- How can I change load order of loose-file-only mods?
- What is the purpose of the Mods subdirectory in F4 game directory? AFAIK, mods go into Data subdirectory, not Mods subdirectory...


----------



## bigjdubb

I never had any trouble running plugins and loose files to work together, but I always used the Nexus mod manager thing (I forget what the new one is called). I don't know if the mod manager means you don't have to use the in game mod menu or not, but I never used the in game one.


----------



## MonarchX

bigjdubb said:


> I never had any trouble running plugins and loose files to work together, but I always used the Nexus mod manager thing (I forget what the new one is called). I don't know if the mod manager means you don't have to use the in game mod menu or not, but I never used the in game one.


But plugin mods can modify the same exact files as loose-file mods. Which ones get priority if that happens? Mod Organizer does not detect any conflicts and yet at least one of the plugin mods overwrites Vivid Landscale loose-file mods.


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm fairly sure that the load order is what determines which file will be used when two mods are modifying the same file. When a mod loads it will over write any file it has in common with a mod that loaded before it.

EDIT: I'm not sure if the LOOT mod is still active/current but it can help with figuring out load orders.


----------



## MonarchX

bigjdubb said:


> I'm fairly sure that the load order is what determines which file will be used when two mods are modifying the same file. When a mod loads it will over write any file it has in common with a mod that loaded before it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure if the LOOT mod is still active/current but it can help with figuring out load orders.


Yes, but loose-file mods don't even show up as part of the mod list. They are mods that, for example, come only with "Textures" folder. They have no ESP files to them, so how can you determine their order/priority? Loose-file mods are not listed anywhere.


----------



## skupples

MonarchX said:


> Yes, but loose-file mods don't even show up as part of the mod list. They are mods that, for example, come only with "Textures" folder. They have no ESP files to them, so how can you determine their order/priority? Loose-file mods are not listed anywhere.


have you tried Fyre or FO4edit?


also, wth is dude above talking about.

fo4 has been out for ages now.

- i'm finally jumping back in. getting things tweaked now.


----------

